# Der DI-Amateur-Thread [Alle Bilder, Kritik & Beratung]



## totovo (3. Januar 2013)

*Hallo, an alle Fotobegeisterten!*

*Da in letzter Zeit immer mehr "Schnappschüsse" im eigentlichen DI-Thread gelandet sind und dort teilweise auf harsche Kritik und Unverständnis gestoßen sind, gibt es nun ein Platz für all die jenigen Bilder, die vielleicht (noch) nicht so gut gelungen sind und noch einiger verbesserungs Vorschläge bedürfen!
*

*1. Was ist der Sinn dieses Threads:*

Hier sollen all die Bilder ein Forum finden, die Kritik bedürfen, verbessert werden sollen oder schlicht gezeigt werden müssen. 
An dieser Stelle auch die Einladung an alle "Fotoprofis" nehmt euch die Zeit und schaut ab und an einmal vorbei um den "Anfängern" und "Amateuren" zu helfen, damit sie besser werden!
Nichts hilft so viel wie ehrliche Kritik oder ein Lob, um seine Skills zu verbessern!


*2. Was hier hinein gehört:*



Schnappschüsse
(Objektiv) Testfotos
misslungene Bilder
Amateuraufnahmen
Bearbeitungen (Photoshop, ...)
Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge, Lob und Erfahrungsaustausch
alles andere


*2b. ... und was nicht:*



Beleidigungen
Geflame
Unsachlichkeit
Persönliche Konflikte und (Marken)Fanboygetue



*3. Tutorials, Hilfen und Lehrgänge*


* Sehr guter Fotolehrgang

* DSLR-Forum allgemein & Tipps und Tricks

* Vieles hätte ich verstanden, wenn man es mir erklärt hätte...

* Die kleine Fotoschule

* Umgang mit dem Blitz

* Vieles zum Thema Blitzen

* Available Light Fotografie

* animierte Seite zu Brennweite und Co

* Digitalkamera 1x1

* Anfängerkurs

* Portal Fotografie WiKi

* Grundlagen der Portrait-Fotografie





***** Liste wird ergänzt, bite um Vorschläge *****


*4. Hilfen und Bildgestaltung*


* Dämmerungsrechner-blaue Stunde

* Farbmanagement für Hobbyfotografen

* Polarisationsfilter-Mythos und Praxis

* grundlagen Graufilter

* Nikon cls Aufhellblitz

* Bildaufbau

* goldener Schnitt

* Bildgestaltung

*





*5.a) Bildbearbeitung*


* Tonwertkorrektur-DSLR-Forum

* das Histogramm verstehen

* Histogramm beim bekannten Fotolehrgang

*





*5.b) Photoshop Tutorials (von Usern für User)*




* Photoshop Tutorial: Grundlagen der Bildbearbeitung, Teil 1







***** Liste wird ergänzt, bite um Vorschläge *****





*6. Kaufberatung, Tests und Co*


* *Fragebogen zur Kaufberatung DSLR Forum*

* Kaufberatung FOCUS

*

*





***** Liste wird ergänzt, bitte um Vorschläge *****





*7. sehenswerte Fotowebsites/blogs*


* Fotocummunity.de

* Andrew Gransden Photography

* DDpix

* Kilian Schoenberger Photography

*

*

*

*





***** Liste wird ergänzt, bite um Vorschläge *****​




Ich werde bei gelegenheit den Startpost mit Links zu Tutorials und Beispielen erweitern! Für Anregungen bin ich sehr dankbar!

LG und ganz viel Spaß beim Bilderposten!


----------



## Daxelinho (4. Januar 2013)

Erstmal Danke, dass du den Thread erstellt hast 

Ich will dann man anfangen, sind beides ältere Bilder (noch vom Osterfeuer), sind mit einer Canon Powershot SX130 IS entstanden.

Exifs: 
Bild 1: Blende f/5; Belichtung 1/125s; ISO 80; Brennweite 22mm (wären 123,2mm Vollformat (5,6 Crop ))
Bild 2: Blende f/3,4; Belichtung 1/125s; ISO 80; Brennweite 5mm (wären 28mm Vollformat)

beide um 19:52 Uhr, und beide out-of-the-box, also unangetastet


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (4. Januar 2013)

Na dann will ich hier mal meine Meinung zu deinen beiden Bildern kundtun 
Bild 1: An sich ein schönes Bild, allerdings finde ich es schade das rechts die Flammen etwas abgeschnitten sind. Den Fokus hast du sehr interessant gewählt (bewusst oder unbewusst?), da gleich mehrere kleinere Bereiche scharf sind und dazwischen ein unscharfer Bereich. Eventuell hätte ich spontan versucht die Belichtungszeit noch etwas zu verkürzen( dafür dann auch ggf. die Iso leicht anheben), damit die Flammen (gerade rechts) etwas klarer umrissen sind. Leider kann ich dir keines von meinen Feuerbildchen zeigen, da ich die ganzen Bilder nicht bei habe und ich beim 2. mal vergessen hatte die Einstellungen anzupassen (schön vom Konzert raus und direkt geknippst...schön unscharf)

Bild 2: Sehr schöner Sonnenuntergang, du hast auf alle Fälle den Fokus richtig gesetzt und beachtet das der Horizont auch horizontal verläuft. Eventuell hättest du die Stimmung in dem Bild noch verändern können indem du die Horizontlinie tiefer gesetzt hättest (ca. im untersten Drittel), aber das bleibt letztendlich dir überlassen.

Da ich hier nicht als Meckerkopf stehen will stelle ich auch mal 5 Bilder der letzten paar Tage hier rein. Leider habe ich auf dem Rechner hier nichts um die Bilder noch ein wenig Nachzubearbeiten (Zuzuschneiden), deshalb gebe ich noch kleinere Notizen was ich ändern würde  Da ich hier auch nichts habe um die Exifs der Raw-Daten auszulesen muss es über Exif Viewer klappen, allerdings zeigt der wie ich gerade sehe schon beim ersten Bild stuss an.

Bild 1:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[F 2,0 (was nicht sein kann), 1/800 Sek., 30,0 mm (2,7 Crop)]
Hier würde ich das Bild noch ein wenig zuschneiden, um den langweiligen Himmer zu entfernen und den Fokus des Betrachters mehr auf den Fernsehturm zu lenken.

Bild 2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[F 5,6 (könnte stimmen), 1/640 Sek., 110,0 mm, ISO-200]
Über die Horizontale könnte man sich streiten, entweder der Kran ist gerade oder das Gebäude.

Bild 3:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[F 3,5, 1/2 Sek., 11,0 mm, ISO-400, 4x Sternfilter]
Hier würde ich oben und unten noch einen Teil entfernen, damit der Panoramacharakter noch betont wird.

Bild 4:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[F 3,8, 1/15 Sek., 30,0 mm, ISO-800, 4x Sternfilter]

Bild 5:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[F 3,8, 1/6 Sek., 30,0 mm, ISO-800]
Hier würde ich die seitlichen Render entfernen, damit nurnoch die Umrisse des Baums samt Feuerwerk zu sehen sind.

Die anderen Sylvesterbilder brauch ich garnicht erst zu posten, sind leider kaum was geworden. Mir ist erst am nächsten Abend eingefallen eventuell mal längere Belichtungszeit (ggf. mit Graufilter) zu benutzen, um mehr Feuerwerk zu erfassen oder auch mal den Fokus total aus dem Bild zu nehmen, was interessante Lichtmuster ergeben hätte.

Dann bin ich mal auf die Bewertungen gespannt, seid nicht zu hart wegen eventuellen Rechtschreibfehlern, ich wollt seit einer Stunde im Bett liegen
Grüße,
-Dunkel


----------



## Skysnake (4. Januar 2013)

Sodele Leute, dann will ich auch mal nen "kleines" Feuerwerksbild posten. Hatten hier eine umwerfende Aussicht  Falls Interesse an nem Einzelbild besteht, dann sagt bescheid, dann lad ich das unkomprimiert hoch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

na tol.....

Warum macht das olle Forum aus nem animierten GIF ne JPEG? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiß, man könnte oben noch nen bischen abschneiden, und auch unten. Zum Glück hat hier der Weißabgleich funktioniert. Ich kann NUR empfehlen bei sowas den automatischen Weißabgleich raus zu nehmen... Ich habs vergessen, und daher einen Rotstich in vielen Bildern. Da ich zum Glück immer in RAW mit abspeichere, kann ich das bei Bedarf noch korrigieren. 

PS: Falls jemand Ahnung hat, wie ich das in GIF als Stapelverarbeitung machen kann mit ~100 Bildern, wäre ich SEHR dankbar 

EDIT:
Ok, hab jetzt doch noch ein paar von Hand rausgesucht und zugeschnitten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde mal sagen, doch wieder ISO 200 statt ISO 500 und noch etwas weiter abblenden. Das Feuerwerk brennt doch aus. Ist aber durch die varierende Entfernung + Rauchschwaden usw usw schwer ne richtig Wahl zu treffen. Ich versuch es nächstes Jahr mal mit F10 Das hier war alles F8 mit unterschiedlichen Belichtungszeiten. Hatten leider auch Wind+etwas Sprühregen. Das hilft auch nicht gerade gute Fotos zu machen.


----------



## Hideout (4. Januar 2013)

Dunkelelfgun schrieb:


> Bild 1:
> Hier würde ich das Bild noch ein wenig zuschneiden, um den langweiligen Himmer zu entfernen und den Fokus des Betrachters mehr auf den Fernsehturm zu lenken.


 Finde es sehr gut so, du würdest dann einfach zu viel Abschneiden und hättest den Turm noch zentraler im Bild. Außerdem ist der Himmel blau und gleichmäßig, der lenkt nicht ab. 



> Bild 2:
> Über die Horizontale könnte man sich streiten, entweder der Kran ist gerade oder das Gebäude.


Hätte nach dem Gebäude ausgerichtet und die leichte Tonnenverzeichnung entfernt, ansonsten finde ich das Motiv super und die Schärfentiefe gut gewählt. Wenn du erlaubst lade ich es bearbeitet hier nochmal hoch?



> Bild 3:
> [F 3,5, 1/2 Sek., 11,0 mm, ISO-400, 4x Sternfilter]
> Hier würde ich oben und unten noch einen Teil entfernen, damit der Panoramacharakter noch betont wird.
> 
> ...


Finde die Spitzlichter etwas zu extrem, aber das ist Geschmackssache 



> Bild 5:
> Hier würde ich die seitlichen Render entfernen, damit nurnoch die Umrisse des Baums samt Feuerwerk zu sehen sind.


Gute Idee, würde es mal Ausprobieren


----------



## target2804 (4. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1. Bild: ISO 3200 | 1/60s | 92mm | f/5,6  --> gemacht mit dem 18-135mm 3,5-5,6 EF-S
2. Bild: ISO 200 | 1/80s | 50mm | f/4 --> 50mm f/1,8 EF II
3. Bild: ISO 250 | 1/80s | 50mm | f/4 --> 50mm f/1,8 EF II
4. Bild: ISO 640 | 1/80s | 50mm | f/8 --> 50mm f/1,8 EF II
5. Bild: ISO 500 | 1/60s | 50mm | f/4 --> 50mm f/1,8 EF II

Anregung und Beratung gewünscht. Kritik ebenfalls


----------



## totovo (4. Januar 2013)

So, freut mich, dass schon so viele den Weg hier her gefunden haben 

Also @ target:

1. Bild: finde ich recht spanend beim 1. hinsehen, es vermittelt eine gewisse "Tiefe", irgendwie ein wenig, als ob ein tieferer Sinn dahinter steht. Das ist auch das einzige was ich mir groß angesehen habe.
2. Bild: Die Idee, mit der Schärfentiefe zu spielen finde ich schon nicht schlecht, auch bei diesen Farbresten denkt man sich, was das mal war, aber ich hätte den Fokus auf den Spalt gelegt 
die anderen 3 finde ich vom Motiv her gar nicht spannend  das letzte hat noch pontenzial, wenn du den Bildausschnitt anderst wählst... die anderen beiden wirken auch sehr trist, liegt aber auch an der Jahreszeit^^


----------



## nuol (4. Januar 2013)

@ target

Ich sehe es ähnlich wie totovo. Die Motive finde ich hingegen allesamt wenig ansehnlich.
Ich glaube nicht, daß man dir momentan mit irgendwelchen Techniktricks weiterhilft.
Das Hauptproblem ist eher die Bildgestaltung (Aufbau, Motiv,...).
Wenn ich wählen müsste würde ich dein Erstes Bild favorisieren.

Aber:
Warum (bis auf das Erste) postest du deine Bilder mit maximaler Auflösung (5183*3455)?
Das  sind nicht gerade Motive wo man einen Crop braucht. Ich denke eine  Pixelanpassung würde hier gut tun (so um die 800-1000 Pixel rum)

Zum Thema Motive:
- Versuch zunächst mal "Dein" Gebiet zu finden. Bisher sieht es nicht Fisch und nicht Fleisch aus.
- Da wären: Natur, Portraits, Makro, Architektur, usw...
- Dann schau dir Bilder von anderen Leuten an um erstmal Inspirationen zu holen. Damit meine ich kein "Kopieren" anderer Werke.
- Gerade mit deinem 50er lassen sich super Portaits machen

Was wären zB deine Interessengebiete?
(Eventuell kann man dann mehr auf diverse Dinge eingehen)


----------



## Placebo (4. Januar 2013)

@Daxelinho
Bild 2: Wie schon gesagt, Horizont entweder im oberen oder im unteren Drittel. Ich war mal so frei, es einfach auf 16:9 zuzuschneiden (nicht weiter bearbeitet).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du die Menschen weniger und den Sonnenuntergang noch mehr betonen willst dann versuch' 21:9 (Kinoformat, z.B. 1920x800).
@Dunkelelfgun
Bild 1: Mich stört dieses Dach, oder was es auch immer ist, sehr 
Bild 2: Probier mal Schwarzweiß und Goldener Schnitt (zuschneiden), ansonsten Klasse 
Sternenfilter ist nicht mein Ding
@Target2804
Bild 1: Find ich gut 
Bild 2+3: Kann nichts wirklich damit anfangen..
Bild 4: Abgesehen davon, dass für mich der Konstrast fehlt (vielleicht war der Tag einfach nicht der richtige dafür; PS kann nachhelfen). Viel wichtiger: es fehlt das Objekt! Das Bild führt meine Augen zu diesem Haus dahinter, die (Un-)Schärfe der Kamera verliert sich irgendwo im Nichts. Und das Beißt sich, ich kann mich nirgendwo festhalten. Nimm z.B. das nächste mal eine Person mit und setze sie links oder rechts an den Spalier, nicht frontal zur Kamera gedreht.
Bild 5: Vielleicht noch näher herangezoomt, leicht schräg?


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (4. Januar 2013)

Hideout schrieb:


> Hätte nach dem Gebäude ausgerichtet und die leichte Tonnenverzeichnung entfernt, ansonsten finde ich das Motiv super und die Schärfentiefe gut gewählt. Wenn du erlaubst lade ich es bearbeitet hier nochmal hoch?



Klar, gerne 

Wegen den Tutorials: Eventuell könnte man noch die Bastelidee für nen Blitzbouncer für eingebaute Blitze anbieten?
Leider ist die Vorlage flöten gegangen, aber hier sind zumindest noch die Maße: DSLR-Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Blitz-Bouncer selber basteln? (Leider Registrierung notwendig, bei Bedarf kann ich aber schnell eine Skizze mit den Maßen machen)
Mit leichten Abwandlungen kann man das Teil auch für z.B. den Blitz der Nikon 1 J1 benutzen. Vergleichsbilder kann ich ggf. auch erstellen.

@Placebo:
Der Sternfilter ist wirklich nicht jedermanns Sache, allerdings finde ich den ab und an mal ganz nett...kleine Spielerei und so.
Wegen dem Fernsehturm: Das Dach hatte ich so arangiert, damit das Bild mal ein wenig aus der Menge heraussticht. Normale Bilder wo nur der Fernsehturm zu sehen ist gibt es ja zuhauf, wodurch das Motiv schnell langweilig wird.


----------



## totovo (4. Januar 2013)

habe den Startpost mal ergänzt! wie bekomme ich es hin, das die Punkte von den Listen mit in die Mitte rutschen, wenn ich das ganze zentriere??
Soll es eine Liste mit ansehnlichen Fotowebsites geben? Dort kann man sich gut Anregungen holen!

Eine Liste mit nützlichen Tools wäre sicher auch nicht schlecht...

Ansonsten hier mal ein Beispiel eines (zu sehr) bearbeiteten und dem dazugehörigen Orginalbild, nur um mal zu verdeutlichen, was man aus Raw´s mit Hilfe von Photoshop noch so rausholen kann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (4. Januar 2013)

Bei den beiden Bildern wäre mal ein Tutorial interessant wie du die Verzeichung etc. korrigiert hast


----------



## totovo (4. Januar 2013)

ja, wollte ich noch machen 

Eventuell komme ich morgen dazu, muss erst mal was für die Uni tun


----------



## der_yappi (4. Januar 2013)

Link zu Ergänzung:
http://www.sigma-foto.de/fileadmin/content/focalSimulator/focalNeu/sigma-2.swf
Sigma - Brennweitenvergleich
Dynamische Webseite,
Zeigt Makroverhältnisse, Fisheye-Eindrücke und ein Bild mit verschiedenen Brennweiten (Zoomstufen mit oder ohne Konverter)


----------



## Hideout (4. Januar 2013)

Jetzt sieht man den Himmel zwar deutlich besser, allerdings ist der Schnee nun etwas weniger belichtet und wirkt bläulich.
Um beides hinzubekommen müsste man das Bild mittels einer Maske getrennt bearbeiten.

Bei Photoshop gibts einen Filter (Kameraverzerrung korrigieren) womit man auch Verzeichnung korrigieren kann.

Hier mal das Bild, ein wenig gedreht, die Verzeichnung entfernt, verkleinert und mit unscharf maskieren etwas geschärft.
Leider ist dadurch natürlich etwas Bild am Rand verloren gegangen, gut an der Statue links zu sehen.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (4. Januar 2013)

Kleine Anmerkung meinerseits. Man sollte vielleicht nicht mehr wie 2 maximal 3 Bilder in einem Post einbinden.

Wenn man 2 Posts später dann Meinungen wie "Im 4. Bild finde ich das Licht etc. gut" kommen und man muss dann immer wieder hochscrollen um zu schauen was überhaupt gemeint war ist das doof. 

Die Verzeichnungskorrektur von totovo sieht mir nach der standard Lightroom Objektivkorrektur aus.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (4. Januar 2013)

3 Bilder finde ich auch gut! Ist viel übersichtlicher.


----------



## nuol (4. Januar 2013)

TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> 3 Bilder finde ich auch gut! Ist viel übersichtlicher.


 
Allgemein: *Bilder bitte kleiner reinstellen* und "Wo sind die Exifs?" (Oder spinnt mein Exif Viewer?)

zu Bild1: völlig verwackelt, zu lange Belichtungszeit? Zu zittrig? Motiv gefällt mir. Bild  könnte rechts noch mehr Freiraum haben. 
zu Bild2: Uninteressante(s-r) Motiv, Schärfepunkt, Bildausschnitt - sagt mir nicht zu (Warum als PNG?)
zu Bild3: Bild zu eng beschnitten - sagt mir nicht zu

Zusammenfassend gefällt mir Bild 1 am Besten. Daran aufbauen.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (4. Januar 2013)

Habe noch einpaar, nach diesen bildern kommen welche die nur noch mit einem EF-S 50mm 1/8 gemacht wurden (Frisch im Urlaub gekauft).

Hätte eine Frage zu Bild 2, auf welchen Punkt soll ich fokussieren und vorallem welchen Modus soll ich benutzen zum Fokusieren? (Manuell oder Drehen?) (EOS 500D 18-55mm).


----------



## beren2707 (4. Januar 2013)

Hier mal zwei Auswahlbilder, die mir einigermaßen gefallen, aber sicherlich an den Einstellungen oder auch grundsätzlichen Dingen wie der Perspektive etc. Verbesserung benötigen. Ich hoffe, die Exifs funktionieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (4. Januar 2013)

TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Habe noch einpaar, nach diesen bildern kommen welche die nur noch mit einem EF-S 50mm 1/8 gemacht wurden (Frisch im Urlaub gekauft).
> 
> Hätte eine Frage zu Bild 2, auf welchen Punkt soll ich fokussieren und vorallem welchen Modus soll ich benutzen zum Fokusieren? (Manuell oder Drehen?) (EOS 500D 18-55mm).



Manuell oder dehen? hä?

Bei sowas würde ich die Blende einfach schliessen. Bei niedriger Brennweite und ab Blende 8 ist es eh schon fast egal worauf du fokussierst.

Bild 3 ist zu unscharf. Wenn hätte der Kopf/Augen des kleinen scharf sein müssen.

Bei Bild 1 ist die Szene interessant. Links hätte ich  vielleicht mehr abgeschnitten.

Generell solltest du aber erstmal dein Problem der verlorenen Exifs auf den Grund gehen. Da lässt sich dann viel mehr zu sagen.



beren2707 schrieb:


> Hier mal zwei Auswahlbilder, die mir einigermaßen gefallen, aber sicherlich an den Einstellungen oder auch grundsätzlichen Dingen wie der Perspektive etc. Verbesserung benötigen. Ich hoffe, die Exifs funktionieren.



Bild 1 f/22 und 1/10s? Hatte das nen Grund? Falls ja kann ich ihn nicht nachvollziehen.

Bild 2 ist unscharf und mir ist der Schmetterling zu mittig.


----------



## beren2707 (4. Januar 2013)

Bild 1: Das war der unsägliche Automodus der Alpha, der stellt manchmal die tollsten Sachen an. Mittlerweile versuche ich mich verstärkt am manuellen Modus oder nutze zumindest einen der anderen Modi (Blendenautomatik etc.), bin aber nicht so recht zufrieden.
Bild 2: Meinst du die Unschärfe um den Schmetterling herum oder ist das Bild an sich unscharf? Was hättest du für eine Perspektive beim Schmetterling empfohlen?

Edit: Möchte den Thread nicht weiter unterbrechen, daher an dieser Stelle danke an dich, Günnie Kologe, für deine Anmerkungen. Das mit der Unschärfe war mir bislang nicht einmal aufgefallen, aber wenn ichs vergrößere, sehs ichs leider auch. Da muss ich mich noch ordentlich reinfuchsen und werde mal zunächst die eine oder andere Anleitung bemühen, um ein gewisses Grundniveau erreichen zu können; auf alle Fälle werde ich in Zukunft die Finger vom Automatikmodus lassen.


----------



## target2804 (4. Januar 2013)

Sooo,

Also danke erstmal für das Feedback. Bei dem Bild mit den Hölzern bin ich echt 3 mal um den Wagen herumgegangen in dem sie liegen, denn ich wollte eigentlich die Spiegelung in der Pfütze fokussieren und habe gedacht dass ich an irgend einer stelle eine Spiegelung von Haus etc erwische. Dem war aber nicht so.

Das Bild mit den Fetzen des Aufklebers fand ich eigentlich ganz schön 

Bild1 war glück, aber mir gefällt es sehr 

Zu Bild 4:
Bei uns gibt es eigentlich nichts als Weinberge. Finde diese generell auch ansehnlich. Ich wollte eigentlich zwischen den Weinreben einen Korridor schaffen, der unendlich lang aussieht und trotz der realen Dinge eher unwirklich wirkt, ist mir also nicht ganz gelungen.

Generell fotografiere ich weniger gern Menschen. Was auch daran liegt, dass ich nach der Arbeit einfach mal niemanden gebrauchen kann und einfach alleine drauflos spazieren gehe, um abzuschalten. Ich mag die Vielfalt der Natur, leider gibt's diese bei uns eher wenig  mein nächstes objektiv soll ein 60mm makro werden, da ich nichts aufregender finde, als Dinge zu fotografieren, die man eigentlich so gar nicht sehen kann, bzw Details zu zeigen, die eigentlich übersehen werden aber so schoen sind, dass sie mMn unbedingt auf ein Foto müssen. 

Die 50er Linse habe ich mir übrigens nicht für Portraits gekauft, sondern der hohen Lichtstärke wegen und der Tatsache, dass man mit festbrennweiten richtig scharfe Bilder machen kann. Außerdem kann man schoen mit der Tiefenschärfe spielen 

Freue mich auf ein tieferes Gespräch  
Gruß


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (4. Januar 2013)

@Günnie Bild 3 habe ich mit einer alten Digicam gemacht . (Hatte bei der Heuschrecke absolut keinen Plan wie ich das anstellen sollte).


----------



## Günnie Kologe (4. Januar 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Die 50er Linse habe ich mir übrigens nicht für Portraits gekauft, sondern der hohen Lichtstärke wegen und der Tatsache, dass man mit festbrennweiten richtig scharfe Bilder machen kann. Außerdem kann man schoen mit der Tiefenschärfe spielen



Das mit der Unschärfe spielen ist am Ende aber Pillepalle und irgendwann hast du keine Lust mehr drauf. Und für was willst du das Ding dann noch verwenden? 45cm Naheinstellungsgrenze? Makro fällt da flach. Und für was willste die 50mm dann noch nutzen? Ich würde da an deiner Stelle auf Portraits gehen. Denn nur da spielst du die stärken des Objektivs aus. 



beren2707 schrieb:


> Bild 1: Das war der unsägliche Automodus der Alpha, der stellt manchmal die tollsten Sachen an. Mittlerweile versuche ich mich verstärkt am manuellen Modus oder nutze zumindest einen der anderen Modi (Blendenautomatik etc.), bin aber nicht so recht zufrieden.
> Bild 2: Meinst du die Unschärfe um den Schmetterling herum oder ist das Bild an sich unscharf? Was hättest du für eine Perspektive beim Schmetterling empfohlen?



Der Schmetterling selbst ist unscharf.



TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> @Günnie Bild 3 habe ich mit einer alten Digicam gemacht . (Hatte bei der Heuschrecke absolut keinen Plan wie ich das anstellen sollte).


 
Bild 1 die Stange in der Mitte stört. Das Licht des Baumes im Hintergrund gefällt mir.
Bild 2 hat auf jeden Fall was. Mag ich,
Bild 3 hab ich früher auch gemacht. Ist aber langweilig.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (4. Januar 2013)

Würde gerne mehr Bilder machen und mich austoben (Vorallem da ich morgen meine Wakü aufbereite). Aber ich habe so schlechtes Licht in meinem Zimmer da weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll. Mit blitz fotografieren ist auch nicht das wahre.

Hier mal ein beispiel fail bild.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (4. Januar 2013)

TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Würde gerne mehr Bilder machen und mich austoben (Vorallem da ich morgen meine Wakü aufbereite). Aber ich habe so schlechtes Licht in meinem Zimmer da weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll. Mit blitz fotografieren ist auch nicht das wahre.
> 
> Hier mal ein beispiel fail bild.


 
Die bringen einem nix wenn die exifs fehlen


----------



## Placebo (4. Januar 2013)

TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Würde gerne mehr Bilder machen und mich austoben (Vorallem da ich morgen meine Wakü aufbereite). Aber ich habe so schlechtes Licht in meinem Zimmer da weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll. Mit blitz fotografieren ist auch nicht das wahre.
> 
> Hier mal ein beispiel fail bild.


 Guide on how to do product photography on the cheap - YouTube
Auch wenn es eher ein Fun-Video ist, ein paar praktische Informationen sind auf jeden Fall enthalten. Wenn du trotz Stativ verwackelst, kannst du auch einmal den Selbstauslöser versuchen (Hände weg von der Kamera natürlich ).


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (4. Januar 2013)

Hmm, das ist komisch mit den Exifs. Ich speichere das Bild ganz normal ab mit photoshop, oder lade das Bild direkt hoch. Gibt es eine Einstellung dazu?


----------



## nfsgame (5. Januar 2013)

Wer nicht eigenständig verkleinert, der wird durch die Forensoftware zwangsverkleinert. Das ist qualitativ nicht die beste Wahl und frisst EXIFs! 900 Pixel Kantenlänge und Beschränkung auf 500kb sind meist eine ganz brauchbare Wahl .


----------



## DerpMonstah (5. Januar 2013)

Irgendwie sind alle meiner Bilder mit M verwaschen, was mach ich falsch? Mit Av sieht's besser aus, aber ist noch nicht ganz weg...


----------



## target2804 (5. Januar 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Irgendwie sind alle meiner Bilder mit M verwaschen, was mach ich falsch? Mit Av sieht's besser aus, aber ist noch nicht ganz weg...



Kann es evt sein dass du zu lange belichtest und die Kamera freihändig nicht 100% still hältst?


----------



## Günnie Kologe (5. Januar 2013)

Wenn du auf M mit 1/10 fotografierst dann wird es verwaschen. Beispielbilder mit exifs wären gut. So kann man die Ursache nicht analysieren.


----------



## DerpMonstah (5. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



F/32 1/50 iso800 39mm Stativ + Fernauslöser

Sieht nicht gerade Scharf aus


----------



## Günnie Kologe (5. Januar 2013)

F/32? Google mal beugungsunschärfe. Das fängt so ab 16 an. 

F/11-13 mehr braucht man nur wenn es zu hell ist. 

Und wieso iso 800? höherer iso = schärfe Verlust. 

ISO runter und blende von 10 oder so.


----------



## DerpMonstah (5. Januar 2013)

Sieht schon deutlich besser aus, danke
Ich sollte halt mehr rumprobieren mit den Settings...


----------



## Günnie Kologe (5. Januar 2013)

Und dir die grundsätzlichen regeln der Fotografie aneignen


----------



## DerpMonstah (5. Januar 2013)

Die wären?


----------



## totovo (5. Januar 2013)

Startpost --> Tutorials lesen


----------



## DerpMonstah (5. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier noch das Ergebnis von Vorhin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldyah (5. Januar 2013)

Digitalkamera1x1.de - Wissenswertes ber Digitalkameras

Schöner Fotografieren - Texte zur Fotografie

http://www.thomas-tremmel.de/index.htm

Anfängerkurs | Rolands Fotokurs

+ + + Langebilder + + +


----------



## totovo (5. Januar 2013)

habe den Startpost mal ein wenig bearbeitet...
heut Abend habe ich nochmal mehr Zeit dafür


----------



## der_yappi (5. Januar 2013)

Eig. sollt man den Thread anpinnen lassen...


 Di Thread
 Diskussionsthread
 Naturphotothread
 und NEU, nur hier und auf dieser Welle 


 Der DI-Amateur-Thread [Alle Bilder, Kritik & Beratung]


----------



## totovo (5. Januar 2013)

Jop, ich hatte schon einen Mod angeschrieben, da scheint es aber untergegangen zu sein, ich schreibe mal noch einen zweiten an


----------



## FlyKilla (5. Januar 2013)

Irgendwie bekomme ich die Drumsticks nicht komplett scharf. Hat da wer eine Lösung?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (5. Januar 2013)

Versuch mal F/11 oder geh evtl. sogar noch weiter.


----------



## nuol (5. Januar 2013)

...oder mehrere Bilder mit verschiedenen Schärfepunkten schießen und die dann stacken


----------



## Günnie Kologe (5. Januar 2013)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Irgendwie bekomme ich die Drumsticks nicht komplett scharf. Hat da wer eine Lösung?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Oder ein zweites Bild mit veränderter Schärfenebene und dann beide zusammenfügen.

Edit:
Hehe Nuol


----------



## nuol (5. Januar 2013)

2 Dumme...


----------



## Schrauberopi (5. Januar 2013)

Mal ein wenig aus meiner Linksammlung:

Vieles hätte ich verstanden, wenn man es mir erklärt hätte...
Dämmerungsrechner-blaue Stunde
Farbmanagement für Hobbyfotografen
Portal Fotografie Wiki

Zum Thema Filter:

Polarisationsfilter-Mythos und Praxis
grundlagen Graufilter

Blitzen allgemein:

Vieles zum Thema Blitzen

Blitzen mit dem Nikon cls -So etwas schönes hat Canon leider nicht-  :

Nikon cls practicalguide - englisch
Nikon cls Aufhellblitz

Bildaufbau und goldener Schnitt:

Bildaufbau
goldener Schnitt
Bildgestaltung

Histogramm und Tonwertkorrektur:

Tonwertkorrektur-DSLR-Forum
das Histogramm verstehen
das Histogramm
Histogramm beim bekannten Fotolehrgang

Was mir beim Betrachten vieler Bilder hier im Forum immer wieder auffällt, ist der nicht vorhandene oder schlechte Bildaufbau, wobei ich meine eigenen Fotos da nicht ausschließe. So wirken z.B. Sonnenuntergänge viel besser, wenn Sonne und Horizont nicht genau mittig plaziert sind. Ein wenig Beachtung des goldenen Schnittes bringt meist schon eine deutlich bessere Bildwirkung.

Oft gibt es auch ausgebrannte Lichter (rein weisse Flächen ohne Zeichnung), häufig beim Himmel oder bei Schnee zu finden. Hier hilft ein kurzer Blick ins Histogramm, daß man sich auf dem Monitor der Kamera einblenden lassen kann. Einfach das gleiche Foto noch einmal etwas weniger belichten. Dunkle Flächen lassen sich danach leicht etwas aufhellen. Histogramme sind eigentlich ganz einfach zu verstehen.

Hier mal einige Fotos von meiner Nichte. Alle mit Nikon 50mm 1.4G




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erste Bild ist schon etwas älter. Beim 2. gefällt mir der Hintergrund nicht und rechts hätte etwas mehr Raum sein müssen, beim 3. ist sie mir zu mittig. Leider war sie an dem Tag völlig zappelig und aufgedreht (Weihnachten) und daher nur sehr schwer vernünfig abzulichten. Kritik ist erwünscht.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (5. Januar 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Das erste Bild ist schon etwas älter. Beim 2. gefällt mir der Hintergrund nicht und rechts hätte etwas mehr Raum sein müssen, beim 3. ist sie mir zu mittig. Leider war sie an dem Tag völlig zappelig und aufgedreht (Weihnachten) und daher nur sehr schwer vernünfig abzulichten. Kritik ist erwünscht.



Erste gefällt mir am besten. Gibt es nix zu meckern.

Die zwei ist auch ganz ok und ich geb dir mit dem Hintergrund recht.

Bild drei stört mich eigentlich das Blitzlicht am meisten.


----------



## target2804 (5. Januar 2013)

Das Bokeh deines Objektives ist sehr sehr schön. Bei meinem 50mm 1,8er ist es ab blende 4 leicht sechseckig.


----------



## Daxelinho (5. Januar 2013)

Was ist eigentlich besser? Ein Motiv in einem Schnittpunkt des goldenen Schnittes oder auf einer Drittellinie anzuordnen? Oder je nach Situation unterschiedlich? Ich versuche mittlerweile immer, das Motiv anhand der Drittelregel auszurichten, da man sich ja einfach die Hilfslinien einblenden lassen kann, den goldenen Schnitt aber (zumindest bei mir) nicht


----------



## Schrauberopi (5. Januar 2013)

@target: Deshalb ja auch das 1.4


----------



## Placebo (5. Januar 2013)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich besser? Ein Motiv in einem Schnittpunkt des goldenen Schnittes oder auf einer Drittellinie anzuordnen? Oder je nach Situation unterschiedlich? Ich versuche mittlerweile immer, das Motiv anhand der Drittelregel auszurichten, da man sich ja einfach die Hilfslinien einblenden lassen kann, den goldenen Schnitt aber (zumindest bei mir) nicht


 Der Goldene Schnitt hat zumindest von der Höhe in etwa (nicht 100%ig, aber schon sehr nahe) das Verhältnis 1/3 zu 2/3. Google mal ein Bild vom Goldenen Schnitt und nimm ein Prgramm, in dem du Lineale und Hilfslinien einblenden kannst, wenn du dich selbst überzeugen willst.
Es muss ja nur ungefähr passen, zur Not kann man es immer noch zuschneiden, das ist kein Verbrechen.

Ich bin echt gespannt, wohin sich die beiden Threads (DI-Amateur-Thread, DI-Thread) entwickeln werden, wenn die anfängliche Dikussions- und Postingwut einmal abgeklungen ist


----------



## Daxelinho (5. Januar 2013)

Placebo schrieb:


> Der Goldene Schnitt hat zumindest von der Höhe in etwa (nicht 100%ig, aber schon sehr nahe) das Verhältnis 1/3 zu 2/3. Google mal ein Bild vom Goldenen Schnitt und nimm ein Prgramm, in dem du Lineale und Hilfslinien einblenden kannst, wenn du dich selbst überzeugen willst.
> Es muss ja nur ungefähr passen, zur Not kann man es immer noch zuschneiden, das ist kein Verbrechen.
> 
> Ich bin echt gespannt, wohin sich die beiden Threads (DI-Amateur-Thread, DI-Thread) entwickeln werden, wenn die anfängliche Dikussions- und Postingwut einmal abgeklungen ist


 
OK, Danke, ja ich habe mir den Link zum goldenen Schnitt auch angesehen 

PS: Ich fände es eigentlich recht gut, wenn man hier nicht immer Fotos posten muss sondern auch mal über Fotografische Themen diskutiert, ich finde, das gehört dazu  Ich verstehe es also eher als eine Art Diskussionsthread, wo man zwar auch über die Bilder der User diskutiert, aber eben nicht immer  Was sagt ihr?


----------



## Placebo (6. Januar 2013)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> OK, Danke, ja ich habe mir den Link zum goldenen Schnitt auch angesehen


 Welchen Link?  


> PS: Ich fände es eigentlich recht gut, wenn man hier nicht immer Fotos  posten muss sondern auch mal über Fotografische Themen diskutiert, ich  finde, das gehört dazu   Ich verstehe es also eher als eine Art Diskussionsthread, wo man zwar  auch über die Bilder der User diskutiert, aber eben nicht immer  Was sagt ihr?


Wäre dafür, dass es zugelassen wird. Zu 100% kann man Threads sowieso nicht steuern..


----------



## target2804 (6. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mein erstes lichtbild!


----------



## Daxelinho (6. Januar 2013)

Placebo schrieb:


> Welchen Link?


 
Den hier : 





Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Bildaufbau und goldener Schnitt:
> 
> Bildaufbau
> goldener Schnitt
> Bildgestaltung


----------



## Schrauberopi (6. Januar 2013)

daxelinho schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ich fände es eigentlich recht gut, wenn man hier nicht immer Fotos posten muss sondern auch mal über Fotografische Themen diskutiert, ich finde, das gehört dazu  Ich verstehe es also eher als eine Art Diskussionsthread, wo man zwar auch über die Bilder der User diskutiert, aber eben nicht immer  Was sagt ihr?



Wie wäre es, wenn man es dort macht, wo es hingehört? der-di-diskussions-thread

@target:
Diese Colorkey-Bilder finde ich persönlich nicht so toll, ist aber Geschmacksache. Versuch mal, etwas mehr vom Umgebungslicht mit ins Bild zu bekommen, evtl. die blaue Stunde nutzen. Du könntest auch eine andere Perspektive nehmen. Versuch mal, die Straße von einer Brücke zu fotografieren. Dabei evtl den Bildausschnitt so wählen, dass die Straße genau an den unteren Bildecken beginnt und nach oben rausläuft. Einfach mal probieren, wie es am besten wirkt. So ist mir einfach zu viel schwarze Fläche im Bild (das Histogramm dürfte deutlich linkslastig sein). Dann noch die iso auf 100 und etwas länger belichten. Ein Stativ ist aber unbedingt erforderlich.


----------



## target2804 (6. Januar 2013)

Iso war auf Auto, stimmt. Habe aus meinem Fenster nach unten fotografiert. Stativ habe ich, auch benutzt. Belichtung war auf bulb. Hab einfach losgelassen als das auto weg war. Deine Idee zur Perspektive finde ich klasse, ich werde versuchen es umzusetzen.

Danke


----------



## Daxelinho (6. Januar 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Iso war auf Auto, stimmt. Habe aus meinem Fenster nach unten fotografiert. Stativ habe ich, auch benutzt. Belichtung war auf bulb. Hab einfach losgelassen als das auto weg war. Deine Idee zur Perspektive finde ich klasse, ich werde versuchen es umzusetzen.
> 
> Danke


 
Noch ein Tipp von mir: Mit dem Bulb-Modus solltest du am besten einen externen (Funk)auslöser verwenden, denn auch beim draufdrücken/wieder loslassen können Verwacklungen entstehen 

Musst du natürlich nicht, wäre aber eine lohnenswerte Erweiterung, wenn du vor hast, mehr in die Richtung zu machen


----------



## Schrauberopi (6. Januar 2013)

Der Selbstauslöser tut es zur Not auch 

Einfach mal mehrere Aufnahmen mit verschiedenen Belichtungen machen. Heutzutage kostet es ja keinen Film mehr.  Schön ist es auch, wenn Straßenlaternen oder Schaufenster usw. etwas mehr Umgebungslicht bieten. Da musst Du aber aufpassen, dass nicht zu lange belichtet wird, da es sonst an den Stellen schnell ausbrennt. Einfach mal die hellsten Stellen mit der Kamera anmessen und dann so einstellen, dass möglichst lange belichtet werden kann. Also Blende zu (aber nicht zu weit) und Iso runter. Graufilter sind da auch ganz hilfreich.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (6. Januar 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Der Selbstauslöser tut es zur Not auch


Im Bulb und Fernauslöser lässt es sich aber um einiges besser steuern wann und wie lange ausgelöst wird. 

BTW. Color-Keys sind etwas völlig anderes.


----------



## target2804 (6. Januar 2013)

Mit der Kamera anmessen heißt vorher Ido mal auf 100 stellen, in den av Mode gehen und mit der spotmessung den hellsten Bereich fokussieren und dann schauen was dir die Kamera für eine Belichtungszeit vorschlägt?


----------



## Günnie Kologe (6. Januar 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Mit der Kamera anmessen heißt vorher Ido mal auf 100 stellen, in den av Mode gehen und mit der spotmessung den hellsten Bereich fokussieren und dann schauen was dir die Kamera für eine Belichtungszeit vorschlägt?



Gut kombiniert. 

Japp genau so.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Januar 2013)

Jup, genau das 

Wobei ich persönlich statt dem Bulb schon lieber ne fixe Zeit nehme. Da kann ich dann nämlich in aller Ruhe die Optimale Einstellung raus finden, und dann eben warten bis entsprechend viele Autos vorbei fahren. So lässt sich das auch wunderbar reproduzieren. Mit Bulb ist das immer so ne Sache... und wie schon gesagt wurde, es kostet ja heute keinen Film mehr zu testen 

Mir fehlt auf dem Bild auf jeden Fall Umgebungslicht. Der "Witz" an Solchen Aufnahmen ist ja, das man meist gar keine schwarzen Flächen hat, sich aber eben Lichbänder durch das Bild ziehen. Gerade Straßenabschnitte eigenen sich da meiner Meinung nach eher weniger zu. Wird einfach schnell langweilig Wenn dan mit Schaufenstern usw usw dazu. Halt irgendetwas was schon von sich aus leuchtet.

Richtig Interessant sind halt Aufnahmen von weit oben, wo man ganze Kreuzungen/Stadtteile usw drauf hat. Das wirkt dann einfach hammer interessant, weil es so viel zu entdecken gibt.

Hier mal noch eines meiner Lieblingsbilder, die ich selbst gemacht habe. Als ich das Motiv gesehen habe, dachte ich schon BOAH hammer Motiv. Leider hatte ich nur verdammt wenig Zeit, weshalb es nur eine Aufnahme gibt, die übrig geblieben ist. Die hatte mich aber schon so überzeugt, das ich (bis auf die direkt gelöschten) keine weiteren mehr gemacht habe. Eigentlich wollte ich daraus eben genau eine sogenannte colorkey Aufnahme machen. Im Esszimmer hängt das Ding jetzt aber als 1.20mx0.80m Leinwand komplett in Farbe. Mir sind die Colorkeys einfach nicht gelungen  Hat wer damit Erfahrung und könnte mal nen Vorschlag machen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (6. Januar 2013)

Was genau hast du denn vor als Colorkey? 

Im Grunde brauchst du nur die Sättigung von allen Farben außer die welche bleiben soll runter drehen. Im Lightroom geht das ganz gut.

Bei Lichtstreifenaufnahmen ist aber die Belichtungszeit im Grunde egal. Zumindest was die Lichtstreifen selbst angeht. Wichtig wird diese erst wenn das Umgebungslicht mehr eingebunden werden soll. 

Was ich aber noch empfehlen würde wenn du keinen Fernauslöser nutzt. Den Selbstauslöser auf 2 Sekunden zu stellen und die Spiegelvorauslösung aktivieren um ein verwackeln durch die Bedienung des Auslösers und durch das hochklappen des Spiegels zu verhindern.


----------



## Hideout (6. Januar 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Jup, genau das
> Richtig Interessant sind halt Aufnahmen von weit oben, wo man ganze Kreuzungen/Stadtteile usw drauf hat. Das wirkt dann einfach hammer interessant, weil es so viel zu entdecken gibt.


So die Richtung?


----------



## Skysnake (6. Januar 2013)

Jup genau so etas, wobei ich persönlich mehr Verkehr vorziehe, also so das Alle Möglichkeiten zu fahren abgedeckt sind. Hat man aber äußerst selten


----------



## Günnie Kologe (6. Januar 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Jup genau so etas, wobei ich persönlich mehr Verkehr vorziehe, also so das Alle Möglichkeiten zu fahren abgedeckt sind. Hat man aber äußerst selten


 
Und für mich hätte es etwas länger belichtet sein können.


----------



## totovo (6. Januar 2013)

So Startpost ergänzt, das artet ja in Arbeit aus 

mal sehen ob ich auch noch ein paar Bilder auf der Platte finde^^


----------



## Soldyah (6. Januar 2013)

Tests / Reviews Welcome to Photozone!


----------



## Schrauberopi (6. Januar 2013)

@Hideout:
Ich habe bei deinem Bild mal die Schatten deutlich aufgehellt und es wirkt schon erheblich besser. Falls Du das Bild noch im RAW-Format hast, ziehe es mal 1 oder 2 LW nach oben und hell die Schatten auf. Beim .jpg holt man schon einiges raus, aber noch nicht genug. Die Qualität leidet da deutlich. Potential dürfte beim RAW noch da sein, selbst die Spritpreise kann man noch lesen. Auch hier hätte ein kurzer Blick ins Histogramm geholfen.


----------



## Living_Fire (6. Januar 2013)

So nun melde ich mich auch mal. Ich fotografiere mit einer Nikon D5100 und 18-55 Standardobjektiv. 

Die Bilder die ihr gleich zu sehen bekommt sind alle ein bisschen bearbeitet, denn ich fotografiere fast ausschließlich im Raw Modus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hoffe euch gefällts, wenn nicht -> Kritik ist erwünscht!


----------



## Skysnake (6. Januar 2013)

Sehen eigentlich alles gut aus 

Besonders Bild 2 sieht geil aus, wirkt aber wohl eher nur auf nem Monitor. Auf Leinwand/Papier säuft das wohl einfach zu stark ab. Probier doch mal nur die Blume an sich auf zu hellen. Keine Ahnung, ob das funktioniert, aber das Bild ist halt schon sehr dunkel. Das Bild schreit für mich aber irgendwie nach HDR.


----------



## Living_Fire (6. Januar 2013)

Ich hätte vielleicht vorher-nachher Bilder reinstellen sollen. Bild 2 sah jedenfalls mal so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (6. Januar 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> @Hideout:
> Ich habe bei deinem Bild mal die Schatten deutlich aufgehellt und es wirkt schon erheblich besser. Falls Du das Bild noch im RAW-Format hast, ziehe es mal 1 oder 2 LW nach oben und hell die Schatten auf. Beim .jpg holt man schon einiges raus, aber noch nicht genug. Die Qualität leidet da deutlich. Potential dürfte beim RAW noch da sein, selbst die Spritpreise kann man noch lesen. Auch hier hätte ein kurzer Blick ins Histogramm geholfen.


 Ja, es ist auch schon etwas her. Da habe ich es absichtlich so dunkel gehalten weil es mir besser gefiel, heute aber finde ich es nicht mehr so schön da es wirklich heller sein sollte. Inzwischen achte ich jetzt immer auch auf das Histogramm


----------



## FlyKilla (6. Januar 2013)

Placebo schrieb:


> Versuch mal F/11 oder geh evtl. sogar noch weiter.


Mit f18 sieht es so aus. Das kommt meiner Vorstellung schon sehr nahe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nuol schrieb:


> ...oder mehrere Bilder mit verschiedenen Schärfepunkten schießen und die dann stacken





Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Oder ein zweites Bild mit veränderter Schärfenebene und dann beide zusammenfügen.
> 
> Edit:
> Hehe Nuol


Das habe ich mit FDRTools Basic probiert. Aber entweder ich bin zu blöd dazu, oder zu ungeduldig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerpMonstah (7. Januar 2013)

Alter Schwede... Grade ein brennendes abstürzendes Objekt in der Serienaufnahme eingefangen...


----------



## nuol (7. Januar 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Alter Schwede... Grade ein brennendes  abstürzendes Objekt in der Serienaufnahme eingefangen...



... und das soll heißen?


----------



## DerpMonstah (7. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Flugzeug


----------



## dome001 (7. Januar 2013)

Das Bild war noch vom Sommer wo ich die Kamera neu hatte ( EOS 600D mit dem Sandart objektiv 18-55 )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blende f/4,5; Belichtung 1/1000s; ISO100; Brennweite 35mm


----------



## Low (7. Januar 2013)

Eine Kawasaki Ninja? Ist aber eine ganz keiner oder? Oder ist das schon eine 600er?


----------



## dome001 (8. Januar 2013)

Es ist eine Kawasaki 250R mit 34 PS. Sie war perfekt für die ersten 2 Jahre und jetzt kommt eine Größere 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (13. Januar 2013)

Habe seit Dezember meine erste Spiegelreflex Kamera. Eine Nikon D3100 mit 18-105mm Nikkor VR, f3.5-5.6 Objektiv. Bin immer noch am rumprobieren und rausfinden, was welche Einstellungen so bewirken, aber so langsam komme ich dahinter. Macht auf jeden Fall Spaß das alles zu "erforschen" 
Habe die Bilder fürs Forum verkleinert und auf JPEG-Stufe 10 (von 12) eingestellt.

Hier mal 3 ganz unterschiedliche Motive:

Auf diesem habe ich nachträglich die Beleuchtung ein wenig angepasst, sodass die Person sozusagen im Mittelpunkt steht. Außerdem das Bild zugeschnitten, sodass die Person auf dem Bild-Boden steht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier ist offensichtlich bearbeitet...  Hatte diese Idee und habe sie einfach mal umgesetzt... Beleuchtung ist ein wenig angepasst. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich diese schöne Beleuchtung gesehen hatte, musste ich einfach einen Schnappschuss machen. Leider aus der Hand, weswegen es vermutlich auch nicht so ganz scharf geworden ist 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier habe ich vor Kurzem mal ein bisschen ausprobiert, was man nachts so alles  mit einer "vernünftigen Kamera" (also keine Kompaktkamera) noch  rausholen kann, wenn es komplett dunkel ist.
Sollte eine düstere Atmosphäre werden. Nur so richtig scharf sind die Bilder leider nicht geworden  Da wäre ich für Tipps dankbar.
Einstellungen waren hier manuell gewählt und ich habe mit Belichtungszeit und Blende experimentiert. Teilweise habe ich den Fokus per Hand gewählt, da die Kamera keinen gefunden hat...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oh und hier noch ein paar Bilder von gestern Abend:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bitte kein all zu vernichtendes Feedback. Wie gesagt, habe die Kamera erst seit Anfang Dezember und mache gerade die ersten Schritte in der Fotografie...


----------



## Schrauberopi (13. Januar 2013)

Das erste Bild gefällt mir richtig gut. Linienführung, Bildaufbau und Belichtung sind stimmig und man schaut es sich gerne auch mal etwas länger an.  Evtl. wirkt es ohne Beschnitt sogar noch besser. Vielleicht kannst Du es ja auch noch mal hochladen.

Beim 3. könntest Du mal versuchen, die Schatten etwas aufzuhellen. Hier wäre ein Grauverlaufsfilter gut gewesen. Damit hättest Du die gute Zeichnung des Himmels behalten und das Dorf etwas heller bekommen. Alternativ kann man eine Belichtungsreihe machen.

Für Nachtaufnahmen könntest Du mal die blaue Stunde nutzen. Solche Aufnahmen wirken bei dem Licht meist richtig gut. Die Industrieanlage auf Bild 11 gefällt.

Für jemanden, der erst seit wenigen Wochen mit einer DSLR fotografiert, finde ich das Ergebnis richtig gut.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (13. Januar 2013)

Wo wurde das 5. Bild gemacht ?


Mit den ganzen Laternen an dem See oder Fluss ?

Das gefällt mir gut


----------



## Invisible_XXI (13. Januar 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Das erste Bild gefällt mir richtig gut.  Linienführung, Bildaufbau und Belichtung sind stimmig und man schaut es  sich gerne auch mal etwas länger an.  Evtl. wirkt es ohne  Beschnitt sogar noch besser. Vielleicht kannst Du es ja auch noch mal  hochladen.
> Beim 3. könntest Du mal versuchen, die Schatten etwas  aufzuhellen. Hier wäre ein Grauverlaufsfilter gut gewesen. Damit hättest  Du die gute Zeichnung des Himmels behalten und das Dorf etwas heller  bekommen. Alternativ kann man eine Belichtungsreihe machen.
> Für  Nachtaufnahmen könntest Du mal die blaue Stunde nutzen. Solche Aufnahmen  wirken bei dem Licht meist richtig gut. Die Industrieanlage auf Bild 11  gefällt.
> Für jemanden, der erst seit wenigen Wochen mit einer DSLR fotografiert, finde ich das Ergebnis richtig gut.


 
Vielen Dank für das Lob! 
Hier das unbearbeitete Foto.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde jetzt mal die von dir angesprochenen Fachbegriffe recherchieren 



skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Wo wurde das 5. Bild gemacht ?
> Mit den ganzen Laternen an dem See oder Fluss ?
> Das gefällt mir gut



Freut mich, dass es gefällt 
Die Nacht-Bilder sind in Bonn um den Rhein herum entstanden.
 Die Industrie-Anlage ist zwischen Bonn und Köln, auch in der Nähe vom Rhein.
Die Berge sind in der Schweiz und das erste Bild ist in Bonn in der Nähe des alten Bundestags.


----------



## totovo (13. Januar 2013)

Sind ja schöne Bilder dazu gekommen!  Ich wollte eigentlich auch mal in meiner Bildersammlung stöbern, am WE, habs aber leider nicht geschafft!

Hat jemand von euch ne Ahnung, welcher Mod fürs Foto-Forum zuständig ist bzw. sich hier öfter blicken lässt? ich habe jetzt schon 3 Mods angeschrieben, um das Thema oben anpinnen zu lassen, bisher hieß es immer nur so viel wie: "nicht mein fachgebiet, ich leite es an die zuständigen weiter" passiert ist aber noch nichts


----------



## Schrauberopi (13. Januar 2013)

Mod evtl. Klutten?

@ invisible:
Ich war mal so frei, und habe das Bild so beschnitten, wie ich es gemacht hätte. Die weitere Bearbeitung einfach so machen, wie im Post #86 (evtl. die Umgebung der Passantin nicht ganz so stark abdunkeln). Das Bild hat etwas von verlaufen oder suchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welche Fachbegriffe? 
Belichtungsreihe= mehrere Bilder mit unterschiedlicher Belichtung machen, so dass in einem der Himmel vernünftig belichtet ist und im nächsten das Dorf vorm Berg. Anschl. per EDV zusammenfügen. Geht auch mit HDR-Software (hdr= high-dynamic-range und nicht hoch die Regler  ). Manche Leute neigen dazu, diese Programme für Quietschebunte Comicbilder zu missbrauchen  .

Einige ältere Bilder in der blauen Stunde fotografiert (hatte ich vor längerer Zeit schon einmal irgendwo hier gezeigt): 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (13. Januar 2013)

Hast recht, meins ist zu dunkel geraten, das ursprüngliche finde ich aber zu hell...  muss ich demnächst nochmal schauen.
Die blaue Stunde klingt echt interessant und sieht bei deinen Fotos spitze aus! Das muss ich demnächst auf jeden Fall mal angehen!!

Heute habe ich mir mal den RAW Modus angeschaut, aber noch keinen all zu großen Nutzen daraus ziehen können  Sind dann doch nur normale Fotos daraus geworden. Hier die Resultate:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und das ist noch von vor ein paar Tagen während einem Spaziergang entstanden  Demnächst möchte ich nochmal so ein Bild machen, dann aber etwas besser. Schönere Location, Interaktionen zwischen den Personen usw.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (14. Januar 2013)

Wenn der Weißabgleich oder die Rauschunterdrückung deiner Kamera einmal Mist baut und du das gleiche Foto nicht wiederholen kannst, dann hast du bei JPEG eventuell ein Problem. Und du kannst das Foto aufhellen/abdunkeln, ohne dass Bildinformationen verloren gehen.


----------



## Skysnake (14. Januar 2013)

Auch Farbstiche lassen sich meiner Meinung nach leichter korrigieren.


----------



## totovo (15. Januar 2013)

Hier noch ein etwas älteres Bild von mir... noch mit der Samsung NX100 entstanden:

"Klein Venedig" Gran Canaria




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (16. Januar 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Hier noch ein etwas älteres Bild von mir... noch mit der Samsung NX100 entstanden:
> 
> "Klein Venedig" Gran Canaria
> 
> ...



Ist das so ne Kamerainterne HDR-Funktion?


----------



## totovo (16. Januar 2013)

nein, das Bild ist fast Out of Cam... 
mit PS entwickelt, etwas nachgeschärft, und halt verkleinert^^

Ja, die Farben waren wirklich so, es hat genau die Sonne auf das Boot geschinen, wieso?


----------



## Schrauberopi (19. Januar 2013)

Da fuhr diese blau leuchtende Fähre durchs Bild. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich die Bilder jetzt gut finden soll oder nicht. Eure Meinung? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (20. Januar 2013)

Durch die lange Belichtung bringt sie viel Unruhe ins Bild, das passt irgendwie nicht. Die Fähre ist schön, aber wäre bestimmt besser zur Geltung gekommen wenn die Bewegung "eingefroren" wäre, was wahrscheinlich mangels Licht nicht möglich war?


----------



## Schrauberopi (20. Januar 2013)

Doch, kürzere Belichtung wäre problemlos möglich gewesen. Bei Blende f/11 und 0,6 sec. (2. Bild) wäre noch so einiges drin gewesen. Bei f/2.8 also so ca. 1/25sec. Dann noch die Iso auf 400 und die 1/50sec. hätte vermutlich gereicht. Da ich aber eiskalte Pfoten hatte (vorne und hinten) hatte ich einfach keine Lust, so viel an der Kamera zu drehen . Also dachte ich an Bewegungsunschärfe und das könnte doch auch... Naja, das Eergebnis ist halt nicht so doll.

Danke für Deine Meinung.


----------



## Placebo (20. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (21. Januar 2013)

hier mal n kleiner versuch^^


----------



## target2804 (22. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


noch ein try


----------



## totovo (23. Januar 2013)

Also das erste Bild von dir gefällt mir, die Lichtspiegelungen haben was! Das Zweite ist irgendwie nullachtfufzehn, also hat keine wirklichen Besonderheiten --> eher langweilig!


----------



## dome001 (23. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bilder sind spontan beim Kiwi essen entstanden xD


----------



## Hideout (23. Januar 2013)

Deine Bilder sehen etwas zu dunkel und kontrastarm aus, du kannst locker 1 bis 2 LW Stufen erhöhen.


----------



## dome001 (23. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Tipps habe jetzt erst seit 2 Wochen den Yongnuo YN-560 II.

Komme noch nicht ganz zurecht damit, werde die nähste zeit noch mehr Bilder machen und Testen was ich brauche und werde sie Natürlich hier hochladen


----------



## DerpMonstah (23. Januar 2013)

Mir gefallen beide gut^^

Wie ist denn die Verarbeitung von dem Blitz so?


----------



## Hideout (23. Januar 2013)

Joa und wenn es bei der Aufnahme nicht sofort klappt kannst du die Bilder in der Nachbearbeitung aufhellen über die Tonwertkorrektur. Solltest im Histogramm drauf achten das das gesamte Tonwertspektrum ausgenutzt wird.


----------



## dome001 (31. Januar 2013)

Kiwi die Zweite ^^ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@DerpMonstah: Der Blitz ist für den Preis sehr gut, ist sehr Hell und leuchtet alles sehr gut aus


----------



## der_yappi (31. Januar 2013)

Mir ist das Licht zu weiß und zu hart.

Einen Bouncer oder eine andere Art der Beleuchtung (vlt nicht über einen Blitz) würde dem Bild besser zu Gesicht stehen.


----------



## totovo (1. Februar 2013)

Einfach indirekt gegen die Decke blitzen, falls möglich und ein externer Blitz vorhanden ist^^


----------



## Günnie Kologe (3. Februar 2013)

Mir wird der Gaumen pelzig wenn ich die Dinger sehe....


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Februar 2013)

Ich habe den Thread angepinnt und freue mich darüber, wenn der Startbeitrag um Links zu guten Anleitungen erweitert wird. 
Wer Lust hat, sein Foto bald in gedruckter Form im Zeitschriftenhandel zu sehen, sollte sich in diesem Thread melden: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...rafie-sonderheft-hier-im-thread-bewerben.html


----------



## Skysnake (4. Februar 2013)

sehr fein


----------



## target2804 (5. Februar 2013)

Gestern abend kam folgendes zustande:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


f/4,5
ISO 100
Belichtung 6s
30mm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


f/22
ISO 100
Belichtung 10sek
30mm


----------



## Skysnake (5. Februar 2013)

Sodele Leute, da ich eine ganze Reihe von Bildern habe, und ich mich nicht wirklich entscheiden kann, möchte ich an dieser Stelle mal meine reduzierte Auswahl der Bilder posten, die ich in dem oben von Stephan geposteten Wettbewerb einbringen möchte. 

Wäre wirklich toll! Wenn ihr mir bei der Auswahl helfen könntet 

Hier meine Favoriten

Stein am Rhein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Insel Mainau (Zustimmung zur Veröffentlichung erteilt )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zoo Heidelberg (Zustimmung zur kommerziellen Veräffenltichung steht aus)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hier finde ich auch sehr sehr toll. Leider ist der Fokus etwas verrutscht. Der hätte auf dem Auge sein sollen  In der Print wird dieses Detail aber wohl nicht mehr auffallen, weswegen ich es hier dennoch poste.

Und hier mal was mit Bewegung. Ist jetzt nicht 100% mein Ding, aber vielleicht gefällt ja dennoch vielen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube das ist ebenfalls am Bodensee, die Stadt fällt mir grad nicht mehr ein 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als kleiner Bezug zur Internet/PC-Welt von der Anti-ACTA-Demo in Heidelberg:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wien: (Wien von Oben)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Finde ich jetzt ganz nett, da es einfach so viele kleine Details auf dem Bild zu entdecken gibt. Ist glaub aus 8 Fotos oder so zusammengesetzt 
Für ne Print eignet sich das aber wohl eher weniger, da man eben die Details, die das Bild so interessant für mich machen, eben nicht mehr sehen wird 

Schloss Schönbrunn, Wien: (Eher was für die Frauen, ich sag nur "Sisi... Frantzel... ) (Zustimmung zur kommerziellen Veröffentlichung steht aus)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist jetzt kein SUPER Bild, aber hat irgendwie etwas. Passt halt hier in die Welt der PC/Internet Leute rein, die ja Guy-Fawkes durchaus positiv gegenüber stehen und ja auch als ihr Symbol genutzt haben.

Rheinfall:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die bis jetzt sind meine 3 Favoriten vom Rheinfall, und gefallen mir wirklich alle sehr sehr gut. Bei den nachfolgenden weiß ich nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(inkl kleinem Regenbogen unten links )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So meine ganz personlichen Favoriten sind das S/W Abbruchbild, die Straße aus Stein am Rhein, und eins von den Tierfotos. Nur da kann ich mich 0 entscheiden


----------



## target2804 (5. Februar 2013)

Nur kurz am Rande: Muss es sein, dass du hier alles im Megaformat hochlädst? eine Miniaturansicht hätte wohl ausgereicht. Denn ich habe keinen 50Zoll Monitor auf dem ich das übesichtlich sehen könnte...


----------



## totovo (5. Februar 2013)

Also, die Straße am Rhein aus Stein ist echt ganz hübsch 

Das Abbruchbild finde ich allerdings nicht besonderst spannend...

Ansonsten gefällt mir von den Tier Bildern die Schlange sehr gut! Die Adler sind leider alle etwas unscharf und könnten ein wenig mehr Kontrast vertragen


----------



## skyscraper (5. Februar 2013)

Ich habe auch mal versucht, was einigermaßen gutes aus meiner Kompaktkamera (Fujifilm J27) rauszuholen. Was kann ich besser machen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thx, sky


----------



## TheWalkingDead (5. Februar 2013)

etwas spannendes ablichten?


----------



## Skysnake (5. Februar 2013)

Das ist nur 1072*712. Also 25% vom Ausgangsmaterial. Und kleiner lassen Sie sich hier im Forum nicht machen, weil die Forumsfunktion dafür kaputt/verbuggt ist....

Man will ja aber auch noch das Bild beurteilen können. In 512*x finde ich das ein bischen schwierig.

Ich bin mit der aktuellen Forumsproblematik bzgl Bilderupload da auch nicht ganz zufrieden.


----------



## target2804 (5. Februar 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Das ist nur 1072*712. Also 25% vom Ausgangsmaterial. Und kleiner lassen Sie sich hier im Forum nicht machen, weil die Forumsfunktion dafür kaputt/verbuggt ist....
> 
> Man will ja aber auch noch das Bild beurteilen können. In 512*x finde ich das ein bischen schwierig.
> 
> Ich bin mit der aktuellen Forumsproblematik bzgl Bilderupload da auch nicht ganz zufrieden.


 du sollst sie als miniaturansicht anhängen... dann kann man per mausklick das bild größer machen.
ist das so schwer?


----------



## Skysnake (5. Februar 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Also, die Straße am Rhein aus Stein ist echt ganz hübsch


danke, hängt bei mir im Esszimmer auch als 1,20*0,80 m Bild auf Leinwand 



> Das Abbruchbild finde ich allerdings nicht besonderst spannend...


Ok, da hätte vielleicht noch der Titel dazu müssen, den ich sofort im Kopf hatte, als ich es gemacht habe: "Einblicke"
Richtig geil wäre es halt noch gewesen, wenn jemand mit Zeiten aufm Lokus gesessen wäre, aber das lässt sich ja nicht machen. Ist ja viel zu gefährlich. 

Ich finde dieses Gedankenspiel des "Eindringends" bzw offenlegen des privatesten, das es gibt, eben das Klo, was man mit niemanden normal teilt, so in die Öffentlichkeit gerückt sehr interessant. 



> Ansonsten gefällt mir von den Tier Bildern die Schlange sehr gut! Die Adler sind leider alle etwas unscharf und könnten ein wenig mehr Kontrast vertragen


 Hm... Also unscharf finde ICH jetzt keins von denen. Auf einigen ist leider nur zu viel Streulich dabei  Ein sonniger Tag ist ja echt geil, aber manchmal wirds auch echt zu viel des Guten...
Zumindest beim Bussard und dem Truthahn(?) seh ich keine Unschärfe, beim Adler ist der Schärfebereich leider etwas zu klein gewählt. Das habe ich aber erst gesehen, als Mr. Adler keine Lust mehr of Fotos hatte 
Zum Zeitpunkt als die Bilder entstanden sind, habe ich leider noch eher zu wenig abgeblendet. Bleibt halt die Frage, ob man das in der Print überhaupt sehen würde. Ich tendiere eher zu nein, bin mir da aber auch unsicher...

Richtig cool ist auch noch das hier.

Zoo Frankfurt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei der hier auch sehr geil ist 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



Ich mussta da sofort an StarWars und Jubba the Hood denken


----------



## skyscraper (5. Februar 2013)

TheWalkingDead schrieb:


> etwas spannendes ablichten?


 
Falls du mich meinst: Es geht mir erstmal vorrangig um Sach- bzw. Produktfotografie (also Hardware etc). Aber danke für deinen hilfreichen Beitrag


----------



## totovo (5. Februar 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> danke, hängt bei mir im Esszimmer auch als 1,20*0,80 m Bild auf Leinwand
> 
> Ok, da hätte vielleicht noch der Titel dazu müssen, den ich sofort im Kopf hatte, als ich es gemacht habe: "Einblicke"
> Richtig geil wäre es halt noch gewesen, wenn jemand mit Zeiten aufm Lokus gesessen wäre, aber das lässt sich ja nicht machen. Ist ja viel zu gefährlich.
> ...



Ja, ich meinta auch eher den Adler 

Bei dem Abbruchbild: ich würde es noch ein wenig, mhh, beschneiden... Irgendwie finde ich den Blickwinkel/den Ausschnitt komisch^^



Mal was in eigender Sache: (Soll keine Werbung sein, ich will die Meinung hören  )

Wie findet ihr die Fotowebsite von mir und zwei Kollegen?? MakroScape

lg


----------



## DerpMonstah (6. Februar 2013)

Bin am Überlegen ob ich mir nen Tele zulegen soll. Was haltet ihr von dem hier: Obj. AF 70-300mm 4.0-5.6 SP Di VC USD fr Canon ? Oder gibts was besseres für den Preis?


----------



## Skysnake (6. Februar 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> du sollst sie als miniaturansicht anhängen... dann kann man per mausklick das bild größer machen.
> ist das so schwer?


 Wenn ich was zu den Bildern dazu sagen will ja...

Bis vor einiger Zeit ging das skalieren der Bilder noch. Frag mich bitte nicht, warum das jetzt nicht mehr geht.

PS:
Für alle, die mal Bilder auf der Insel Mainau machen, und die veröffentlichen wollen bei so einem Wettbewerb ist das ohne Probleme möglich Aussage der Pressestelle der Insel Mainau 
Es sollte halt nur erwähnt werden, WO das Bild gemacht wurde


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. Februar 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Bin am Überlegen ob ich mir nen Tele zulegen soll. Was haltet ihr von dem hier: Obj. AF 70-300mm 4.0-5.6 SP Di VC USD fr Canon ? Oder gibts was besseres für den Preis?


 
Das Tamron 70-300 4-5,6 USD hab ich auch, ist ein super Telezoom für den Preis, da kannst du bedenkenlos zuschlagen.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (6. Februar 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Bin am Überlegen ob ich mir nen Tele zulegen soll. Was haltet ihr von dem hier: Obj. AF 70-300mm 4.0-5.6 SP Di VC USD fr Canon ? Oder gibts was besseres für den Preis?



Lieber noch was drauf legen und das holen Klick. Gebraucht teilweise für 450 zu haben.

EDIT: Hab mir eben bissl Test angeschaut. Sollte vorerst auch ausreichend sein das Teil. 



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Das Tamron 70-300 4-5,6 USD hab ich auch, ist ein super Telezoom für den Preis, da kannst du bedenkenlos zuschlagen.



Verglichen mit was?

Also hast du ne Referenz? Ich frage nur weil ich das so oft gehört habe und man ist so sehr von der Technik überzeugt bis man mal was anderes getestet hat.


----------



## Schrauberopi (6. Februar 2013)

Vermutlich ist das Canon tasächlich um einiges besser und es ist auch etwas lichtstärker als das Tammi. Aber es geht auch nur bis 200mm und ist nicht bildstabilisiert. Für Zoo- und sonstige Tierfotografie z.B. sind 200mm schon etwas knapp. Wenn ich mir im DSLR-Forum die Empfehlungen für günstige Objektive bis 300mm anschaue, ist das Tamron immer dabei. Aus eigener Erfarung kann ich allerdings nichts dazu sagen. Den Beispielbildern nach ist es aber wirklich sehr empfehlenswert, zumindest bei ausreichend vorhandenem Licht (einfach mal im DSLR-Forum anschauen). Es ist erheblich besser als z.B. eines dieser 18-250 und ähnlichem Zeug. 

Wenn 200mm ohne Stabi reichen - und bei 200mm braucht man schon eine sehr ruhige Hand bzw. kurze Verschlusszeiten oder ein Stativ - würde ich auch das Canon empfehlen. Es kommt halt auf den Verwendungszweck an.

Ich habe gerade selber lange nach einem passenden Objektiv bis 300mm, allerdings mit etwas mehr Lichtstärke und stabilisiert gesucht. Warte schon ganz hibbelig auf den Postboten, wird aber wohl frühestens zum Wochenende was.  Sigma 120-300


----------



## Günnie Kologe (6. Februar 2013)

Und welches hast du nun genommen? 

Naja 1/200 und du bekommst scharfe Bilder hin mit dem Teil. Alles drunter brauchst du ne ruhige Hand. 

Hatte eigentlich das 100-400 L ziemlich im Visier. Leider muss ich das erstmal hinten ranstellen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. Februar 2013)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Lieber noch was drauf legen und das holen Klick. Gebraucht teilweise für 450 zu haben.
> 
> EDIT: Hab mir eben bissl Test angeschaut. Sollte vorerst auch ausreichend sein das Teil.
> 
> ...


 
Verglichen habe ich mit dem Sony SAL-70300G. Das ist zwar durchaus nochmal schärfer, kostet dafür aber auch das dreifache. Der USD vom Tamron war dem SSM der Sony-Linse ebenbürtig, etwas lichtstärker ist das Tamron noch dazu (das Sony hat ne Anfangsblende von 4,5, das Tamron fängt bei f/4 an). Leicht abgeblendet auf 5,6 lieferte das Tamron durchaus vergleichbare Qualiät gegenüber dem SAL-70300G, lediglich an den Rändern nimmt bei dem Tamron die Schärfe stärker ab, was mir aber bei einem Tele nicht so wichtig war, dass ich bereit gewesen wäre, das dreifache für die Sony-Linse zu zahlen.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (8. Februar 2013)

Ein kurzer Schnappschuss aus dem Fenster, um den Schnee festzuhalten, hat folgendes Bild ergeben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Natürlich ein wenig nachbearbeitet...)


----------



## Günnie Kologe (9. Februar 2013)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Ein kurzer Schnappschuss aus dem Fenster, um den Schnee festzuhalten, hat folgendes Bild ergeben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lieber ohne Colorkey dafür die Konturen der Hauswände nicht so weich und etwas Kontraststärker das Ganze.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (9. Februar 2013)

Günnie Kologe schrieb:


> Lieber ohne Colorkey dafür die Konturen der Hauswände nicht so weich und etwas Kontraststärker das Ganze.


 wenn die gebäude nur nicht so hässliche farben hätten...


----------



## Günnie Kologe (10. Februar 2013)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> wenn die gebäude nur nicht so hässliche farben hätten...


 
Schon schwarzweiß lassen.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (10. Februar 2013)

Hm, ich weiß nicht, ob es mir so besser gefällt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (10. Februar 2013)

Frühmorgens am Emssperrwerk:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (17. Februar 2013)

*Photoshop Tutorial: Grundlagen der Bildbearbeitung, Teil 1*​


----------



## totovo (17. Februar 2013)

Bilder dump....


----------



## der_yappi (17. Februar 2013)

@totovo
Gute Idee - würde allerdings hierfür einen eigenen Thread dazu machen 
Also alles was mit PS (Elements xyz oder CSxyz) zu tun hat.


----------



## totovo (17. Februar 2013)

meinst du?

Ich hätte das sonst einfach immer mit Permallink vorne ins Inhaltsverzeichnis mit eingefügt^^


----------



## target2804 (17. Februar 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> meinst du?
> 
> Ich hätte das sonst einfach immer mit Permallink vorne ins Inhaltsverzeichnis mit eingefügt^^


 wird aber dann zu unübersichtlich.


----------



## totovo (17. Februar 2013)

also doch noch einen eigenen Thread?


----------



## target2804 (17. Februar 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> also doch noch einen eigenen Thread?


 Würde ich schon sagen. Würde da auch mal reinschauen bzw. n paar Ideen sammeln


----------



## totovo (18. Februar 2013)

So, habs dann mal ausgelagert


----------



## dome001 (24. Februar 2013)

1.Leider sieht man den Hintergrund habe es irgendwie nicht besser hinbekommen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die anderen beiden finde ich, sind gut gelungen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (24. Februar 2013)

Habe mich mal versucht schnellere Bewegungen einzufangen, was jedoch gar nicht so einfach war... die Belichtungszeit muss ja sehr kurz eingestellt werden, damit die Bewegungen (z.B. drehendes Board) nicht unscharf werden, aber dann wird das Bild natürlich recht dunkel... Hat hier jemand Tipps?
Anbei die Resultate mit mehr oder weniger Bildbearbeitung 
(Die Bewegungs- und Tiefenunschärfe habe ich nachträglich hinzugefügt, weil es mir beim Fotografieren nicht möglich war... und ohne Unschärfe lenkt der Hintergrund viel zu stark von den eigentlichen Inhalten ab )





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (24. Februar 2013)

ISO hoch drehen, und gutes Wetter bestellen 

Ansonsten haste da wenig Chancen, wenn du nicht anfängst Studiobeleuchtung auf zu bauen. Ansonsten hilft 1+x starke Blitze noch. In Außenszenen ist das aber schwer machbar


----------



## FlyKilla (24. Februar 2013)

dome001 schrieb:


> 1.Leider seiht man den Hintergrund habe es irgendwie nicht besser hinbekommen.


Hattest Du dir es so gedacht?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dome001 (24. Februar 2013)

@ FlyKilla: Ja genau so habe ich es mir gedacht, hast du es mit Photoshop gemacht ?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (24. Februar 2013)

dome001 schrieb:


> @ FlyKilla: Ja genau so habe ich es mir gedacht, hast du es mit Photoshop gemacht ?


 Er wird die Szene nicht nachgestellt haben, wenn das deine Frage beantwortet


----------



## FlyKilla (24. Februar 2013)

Das kann man mit jedem Progie machen, das einen Kopierstempel hat.


----------



## dome001 (24. Februar 2013)

Ich habe mich in Sachen Bildbearbeitung noch nicht so eingelesen deswegen hatte ich gefragt.


----------



## FlyKilla (24. Februar 2013)

Na dann tob Dich doch mal mit Paint.NET aus. Learning by doing.


----------



## cuby (6. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich beschäftige mich seit einiger Zeit mit  Digitalfotografie, leider fehlt mir  die Erfahrung mit manuellem  Fotografieren.Was ich seit kurzem weiß um kräftigere Farben zu bekommen  ist ein Polfilter, nur welcher ?? Bitte um Erfahrung  ..axo ja Canon EADS.. Ähh  EFS  1000D, 18-55 mm. 

Hier  anbei ein Bild wo ich denke ein Polfilter wäre ned schlecht.Es war für  mich recht schwer an letzten Wochenende ein Motiv zu finden, so  beschränkte ich mich auf Flechten.Zu dem habe ich versuche gemacht mit  Nachtaufnahmen bzw. Verzögerungszeit.  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. März 2013)

in dem fall würd ich wohl keinen polfilter nutzen, ich habe zwar keinen, wenn ich mich aber richtig an den physik unterricht erinnere würde durch die filterung der lichtwellen die reflektionen der lichter im fluß im 2ten bild verhindert werden 
dadurch das die reflektionen z.b. auf der meeresoberfläche verhindert wird, erscheint diese um einiges kräftiger in der farbgebung, ich vermute du meinst diesen effekt ....

ich vermute in dem fall der flechte wäre dir besser mit einer hdr aufnahme gedient welche den von dir gewünschten kräftigeren effekt erzielen sollte (wenn ich richtig verstanden habe was du möchtest) 
wenn ich falsch liege, entschuldige bitte und vergiss den beitrag 

Willkommen auf der Experimentalseite für HDR-Imaging: HDR und LDR


----------



## cuby (6. März 2013)

Hallo Cann0.. usw..

Ich bezog mich auf bild 1 auf die Schwachen Farbendewegen fragte ich ,wie ich Kräftigere Faben hin bekommen könnte.Ich habe mir auch schon Videos auf tube you  angeschaut. Aber ich weiß halt nicht welchen Pol Filter ich kaufen soll, kann man manuell verändern je nach Motiv.

hier ein Beispiel. Bitte haut mich ned, wenn ich hier keine link rein setzten darf 

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdcVzFT7GZM&list=UUPUnZJT1qzyFd-D3wlTDODA&index=48


  Was du mit hdr Aufnahme mir sagen möchtest, weiß ich ned, ich kenne nur den HR= Hessischer Rundfunk   Auch der link den ich mal mir durch gelesen habe,kann ich nichts anfangen, weil ich davon aus gehen, dass ich keine HDR machen kann, weil ich keine DSLR Digitalkamera habe ( Canon 1000D )


Bei der Nachtaufnahme war die Spiegelung gewünscht.


----------



## Schrauberopi (6. März 2013)

Startpost lesen soll helfen


----------



## Schrauberopi (11. März 2013)

Ich beschäftige mich gerade etwas mit Bildbearbeitung und hätte gerne mal Eure Meinung dazu gehört. Daher habe ich auch beide Versionen mit voller Auflösung hochgeladen (diejenigen mit langsamer Verbindung mögen mir verzeihen). Ich bemerke gerade, dass beim Hochladen auf knapp 2MB limitiert wird, sollte aber reichen.

Das erste Bild ist fast unbearbeitet. Ich habe lediglich den Weißabgleich leicht angepasst und einen Vorgegebenen Wert aus Picture Controll im RAW-Konverter (Nikon Capture NX2) eingestellt. 

Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob es bei Canon etwas ähnliches gibt. Picture Controll enthält verschiedene Einstellungen der Kamerainternen Jpg-engine (Schärfe, Kontrast, Sättigung usw.), die ich lieber nachträglich im Konverter statt in der Kamera einstelle. Dadurch bin ich einfach wesentlich flexibler, bedeutet aber, dass ich jedes Bild anfassen muss, da die Standardeinstellungen es sehr flau wirken lassen.

Beim 2. Bild habe ich Farben, Helligkeit, Kontrast, Sättigung und Wärme des Himmels mittels Farbkontrollpunkten angepasst sowie den eigentlichen Hafenbereich etwas nachgeschärft (usm). Mit D-Lighting wurden noch Schatten und Lichter angepasst. Letztendlich habe ich noch das leichte Rauschen des Himmels entfernt. Als Software diente nur Capture NX2.

Verbesserungs- und Änderungsvorschläge sind also willkommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (12. März 2013)

Darf ich an deinem Bild herumphotoshoppen? Und eventuell die bearbeitete Version hochladen? (keine Garantie, dass es was wird )

Kritik am bearbeiteten Bild: es wirkt sehr flach, fast wie ein HDRI.
War es eigentlich Absicht, an einem bestimmten Punkt im Bild (ganz links, Horizontlinie) die Helligkeit so stark zu verändern?


----------



## Schrauberopi (12. März 2013)

Nö, war keine Absicht mit der Helligkeit. Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen.

Wenn Du beschreibst, was Du gemacht hast, darfst Du dich gerne dran versuchen.

Edit: alle anderen natürlich auch.


----------



## totovo (13. März 2013)

ich finde deine Bearbeitung eigentlich schon gar nicht schlecht...
etwas hell vielleicht, etwas kontrastarm, aber sonst sehr stimmig! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe eigentlich nur die Belichtung und den Dynamikumfang etwas angepasst, Kontrast und Farbton.
sieht eigentlich aus wie deins, nur etwas ausgeglichener belichtet!


----------



## Hideout (14. März 2013)

Dein erstes Bild Schrauberopi wirkt etwas blass und uninteressant, das zweite finde ich aber viel besser. Es vermittelt direkt eine gemütliche, warme Stimmung und die Farben kommen toll zur Geltung.

Und deine Version totovo finde ich zu kühl und zu hart und sogar etwas unnatürlich, da finde ich die blasse Variante noch besser.


----------



## Schrauberopi (14. März 2013)

Mein erstes Bild war ja auch völlig unbearbeitet aus der Kamera und wenn mann die Jpg-Engine nicht entsprechend einstellt, wirken die Bilder halt so flau.

Bei der Version von Totovo sind mir die Farben etwas zu stark. Die Dächer sind zum Teil sehr rot. Der goldene Schimmer an den Fauleiern (für die Hinterlassenschaften der Hamburger  )  ist mir etwas zu stark. Bei meiner Bearbeitung könnte es allerdings etwas mehr sein. Durch die kühlere Bearbeitung fehlt wiederum im Himmel (rechts) etwas Farbe. Insgesamt finde ich die Version von Totovo allerdings nicht schlecht. Ist halt, wie so oft, Geschmacksache.


----------



## target2804 (28. März 2013)

Habe mal eine frage: 

Und zwar sehe ich oftmals Bilder z.B. Von Seen oder so bei denen das Wasser ganz ganz seidig glatt ist. Generell kann ich mir schon vorstellen, wie das funktioniert. Durch größere Verschlusszeiten nehme ich an.

Hab's demletzt selbst probiert allerdings waren dann alle meine Fotos total überbelichtet, was mir generell auch einleuchtet.
Allerdings frage ich mich nun, wie man das jetzt hinbekommt dass das Wasser auf einem Foto total glattgezogen ist und das Bild aber nicht überbelichtet. 
Danke schon einmal für Erklärungen


----------



## nuol (28. März 2013)

Moin,

das Stichwort lautet Graufilter (bzw. *N*eutral*D*ichte-Filter)
Dazu kann man sich unter anderem hier belesen:
Graufilter - Anwendung und Tipps
Heliopan Lichtfilter-Technik | Graufilter

Viel Spaß dabei


----------



## Skysnake (28. März 2013)

Oder halt Abblenden wie Hölle und die ISO runter drehen 

Hilft auch schon oft. Man muss dann halt mit den Konsequenzen leben, also sehr große Tiefenschärfe und eventuell sogar Beugungserscheinungen durch die kleine Blende.


----------



## target2804 (28. März 2013)

Danke für die tips  werde mir wohl ein paar graufilter zulegen. Wie auf der von nuol genannten Seite einen 0,9, 2 und 3ND. 
Bin schon voll gespannt auf Ergebnisse


----------



## Schrauberopi (28. März 2013)

Ich habe Dir einmal eine Tabelle mit den Belichtungszeiten für den ND3 (1000x) angehängt. Ich habe sie mir ausgedruckt und in die Filtertasche gesteckt. Das erspart doch so manche mühsame Rechnerei. 

Bei langen Belichtungszeiten ist ein sehr stabiles Stativ zwingend erforderlich. Spiegelvorauslösung aktivieren und Fernbedienung oder Selbstauslöser nutzen um auch die kleinsten Verwackler auszuschließen. 

Du solltest auch einen manuellen Weißabgleich durchführen. Insbesondere die billigen Filter neigen zu starken Rotstich. Sehr empfehlen kann ich die Filter von B&W. Die sind aber leider sehr teuer.

Wenn Du vorhast, irgendwann weitere Objektive anzuschaffen, solltest Du schon mal auf den Filterdurchmesser achten. Ich empfehle gleich für 77mm zu kaufen und mit Stepd-Up-Ringen darauf anzupassen (z.B.55mm Objektivgewinde auf 77mm Filtergewinde). Das erspart später den Kauf weiterer teurer Filter.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. März 2013)

Hier mal ein Schnappschuss mit meinem Xperia Z aufgenommen, mit externer Macro-Linse für 7€ 

Schon geil für ne Handy Cam


----------



## target2804 (29. März 2013)

Eine frage noch: 

Habe 2 objektive die für einen graufilter in frage kommen. Einmal 52mm und einmal 67mm filtergewinde. Kann mir jmd n guten günstigen graufilter dazu empfehlen? Würde den Nd3,0 nehmen


----------



## Schrauberopi (30. März 2013)

Ich kaufe meine B&W immer hier. Güstiger habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Billig bekommst Du z.B. am großen Fluß. Der von Hoya kostet nur ca. die Hälfte, hat aber auch einen entsprechend schlechten Ruf. Nimm am besten gleich für 77mm + Step-Up-Ringe.


----------



## DerpMonstah (1. April 2013)

Welches Tele bis 500€ könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen?


----------



## Schrauberopi (1. April 2013)

Ein wenig mehr könntest Du schon verraten. Einsatzzweck, Brennweite, Lichtstärke, Kamera?

Wenn Du noch etwas drauflegst (ca. €650,-), bekommst Du dafür ein Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 ohne Stabi (os). Evtl. auch mal auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt schauen. Für ca. €330,- bekommst Du ein Tamron 70-300mm f/4-5.6 mit Stabi (vc). Empfehlenswert sind beide, das Tammi ist halt nicht so Lichtstark.


----------



## MrRazer (1. April 2013)

So hier mit Melde ich mich hier auch mal Aufgenommen mit ner Canon Eos 350d und nem 28-80 Objektiv bisschen mit Paint.net bearbeitet. Ich fotographiere gern Landtechnik und Natur.


----------



## totovo (1. April 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Ein wenig mehr könntest Du schon verraten. Einsatzzweck, Brennweite, Lichtstärke, Kamera?
> 
> Wenn Du noch etwas drauflegst (ca. €650,-), bekommst Du dafür ein Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 ohne Stabi (os). Evtl. auch mal auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt schauen. Für ca. €330,- bekommst Du ein Tamron 70-300mm f/4-5.6 mit Stabi (vc). Empfehlenswert sind beide, das Tammi ist halt nicht so Lichtstark.


 
oder das entsprechende Tamron 70-200 f/2.8. Die sind beide sehr gut, mit leichte Vorteil für das Sigma, das Tamron ist 100€ günstiger!


----------



## Schrauberopi (1. April 2013)

Landtechnik und Natur in einem Bild zu vereinen, ist keine so schlechte Idee. Aber ein wenig Treckernase und ein wenig Feld ist halt von beidem zu wenig. 
Stell am besten mal den ganzen Trecker in die Natur.


----------



## neuer101 (1. April 2013)

Also hier nochmal:

Erste Gehversuche mit meiner D3200 und 18-55mm Kitobjektiv.


----------



## Hideout (1. April 2013)

Was isn daran so schrecklich?


----------



## neuer101 (2. April 2013)

Ich war mit einer Freundin und ihrer ebenfalls neuen Eos 600D mit 18-135mm Kitobjektiv unterwegs. Und im Vergleich fällt erst auf, wie schwergängig und "knarzig" meins z.B. ist. Es macht keine schlechten Fotos, das stimmt wohl, aber das Bedürfnis nach was besserem ist aufgeflammt.


----------



## DerpMonstah (2. April 2013)

Dachte du kannst meine Gedanken lesen... Natur und Sachen mit Langzeitbelichtung Kamera ist die 650D

Das Sigma hab ich mal auf meinem Amazon Wunschzettel geparkt


----------



## MrRazer (2. April 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Landtechnik und Natur in einem Bild zu vereinen, ist keine so schlechte Idee. Aber ein wenig Treckernase und ein wenig Feld ist halt von beidem zu wenig.
> Stell am besten mal den ganzen Trecker in die Natur.



Ich hab noch mehr Bilder wo das so ist ich werde morgen noch ein paar mehr hochladen.Aber ich mochte das Foto wegen dem schönen unscharfen Hintergrund.


----------



## Hideout (2. April 2013)

neuer101 schrieb:


> Ich war mit einer Freundin und ihrer ebenfalls neuen Eos 600D mit 18-135mm Kitobjektiv unterwegs. Und im Vergleich fällt erst auf, wie schwergängig und "knarzig" meins z.B. ist. Es macht keine schlechten Fotos, das stimmt wohl, aber das Bedürfnis nach was besserem ist aufgeflammt.



Habe allerdings über das 18-135mm von Canon auch viel schlechtes gelesen, z.B. das es sehr schwergängig und laut sein soll. Bei manchen war das nach 2 Tagen total voll mit Staub und Sand oder die Mechanik sogar defekt. Andere wiederrum waren zufrieden mit dem Objektiv. Entweder kann man bei sowas oft Pech haben und ein Montagsmodell erwischen, oder die Ansprüche sind da seehr verschieden. Vielleicht ist es ja beim auch Nikon so.


----------



## MrRazer (2. April 2013)

Hier mal nen Bild wo ich versuch hab mehr Scharf zuhalten und leicht von unten hoch zu fotographieren.


----------



## skyscraper (3. April 2013)

Wenn du jetzt noch den hintergrund unscharf hättest oder aber den Traktor etwas kleiner und dafür vor einem Wald etc, würde es mir gut gefallen


----------



## nuol (3. April 2013)

...Da musst du mit viiiel Tele und genug Lichtstärke rangehen, bei so 'nem großen Objekt


----------



## DerpMonstah (3. April 2013)

Wie siehts denn mit dem Canon EF 70-200mm f/4 L USM (ohne IS) aus?

Canon EF 70-200mm f/4 USM L - Review / Test Report


----------



## dome001 (9. April 2013)

old school ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. April 2013)

Mal probiert mein Auge zu fotografieren, allerdings ohne passendes Equip. Hab halt momentan nur ein Smartphone + externe Macro/Fisheye Linse. Daher weiß ich das es nicht gut ausgeleuchtet ist (muss mit der Linse fast bis auf nen Zentimeter ran, deshalb das Problem ) und das 2. Problem, ich kann nicht manuell Fokusieren was es schwer macht die Iris scharf zu bekommen. 

Aber evtl gefällts ja trotzdem jemand =P


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. April 2013)

Na da will ich auch mal ein paar bilder hier rein stellen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das erste ist ein probeschnappschuß zum fenster heraus (mit der manuellen belichtung gespielt) und das zweite einfach "feuer". 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der war "just for fun". Ich nenne ihn "Schraubendreher in der Gewerkschaftspause".


----------



## lunar19 (13. April 2013)

Solange es Tegel noch gibt... Ist mein erster Versuch, mal ein Flugzeug zu fotografieren, ein klein wenig bei der Helligkeit und dem Kontrast nachgeholfen...Kamera: Lumix TZ-6 . Flugzeug sollte ein A319-131 sein, von British Airways. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (16. April 2013)

Mal was Neues von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. April 2013)

@pvt_m4ster 

Wirkt sehr stimmig, wüsste nicht was man verändern sollte!


----------



## target2804 (16. April 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> @pvt_m4ster
> 
> Wirkt sehr stimmig, wüsste nicht was man verändern sollte!



ich finde den schärfepunkt nicht. ist alles irgendwie nicht scharf... kann aber auch an mir liegen.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (16. April 2013)

Ich vermute, die etwas großflächig geratene Unschärfe im Vordergrund stiftet im Gehirn Verwirrung - so ging es mir eben nachdem ich erst nach langer Zeit wieder draufgeschaut habe


----------



## Schrauberopi (22. April 2013)

Noch ein Link für den Startpost. Die Grundlagen im Schnelldurchgang:

was du über deine Kamera wissen solltest


----------



## Casper0011 (23. April 2013)

So nun auch mal etwas von mir.
Bin relativ neu in der Fotografie. Habe aber ne Menge Spass dran. Hier meine ersten Gehversuche.
Ich hoffe es gefällt. Und natürlich möchte ich Anregungen und Kritik hören denn nur dadruch kann ich mich ja verbessern.
Die Aufnahme entstand im schönen Domburg an der Nordsee.
Mir ist aufgefallen das der Schärfepunkt nicht astrein auf den Augen liegt.
Bin auf eure Anregungen gespannt.
Ps: Falls relevant Canon 1000D, Tamron AF 70-300mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lunar19 (25. April 2013)

Kleiner Ausflug durch die beste Stadt der Welt  Bewertung und Kritik sehr erwünscht, ich kann meine Bilder irgendwie selber nicht einschätzen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier noch zwei Flieger:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (25. April 2013)

@Casper0011:
Es könnte sein, dass der Autofokus Deiner Kamera durch die Grashalme im Vordergrund irritiert wurde. Wirklich scharf ist an dem Bild eigentlich kein Bereich, evtl. noch die Nasenspitze. Es könnte aber auch ein Backfokus vorliegen oder aber, Du hast einfach nicht sauber fokussiert. Bei Offenblende, auch wenn es f/5.6 ist, ist es auch nicht immer ganz leicht. An den Grashalmen sind außerdem starke CAs (diese pinkfarbenen Ränder) zu erkennen. Chromatische Aberration
Das Gesicht ist zum Teil ausgebrannt (überbelichtet). In den weißen Teilen ist keinerlei Zeichnung mehr vorhanden. Ebenso ein kleinerer Teil am Hals rechts.
Zum Bildaufbau, ich finde es nicht sehr glücklich, wenn der Hund so mittig platziert wird. Ein ganz kleiner Tick nach rechts hätte schon etwas gebracht. Auf mich wirken die Grashalme im Vordergrund auch sehr störend.
Abhilfe: Regeln zum goldenen Schnitt und Bildaufbau lesen, Fokussieren üben oder das Obkejtiv zur Justage geben (vorher ausgiebig testen, ob es daran liegt). Bei Motiven mit sehr vielen weißen Anteilen lieber etwas kürzer belichten (Belichtungskorrektur der Kamera -o,3  bis -0,7 LW). Dunkle Bereiche lassen sich leichter anheben, ausgebrannte Lichter sind verloren.

Das hört sich jetzt alles sehr schlimm an, bedeutet aber nicht, dass das Foto nur noch grottig ist. Ich war einmal so frei, das Bild etwas zu beschneiden, die Bildwirkung ist gleich ganz anders (muss nicht besser sein, Dir soll es gefallen). Falls nicht gewünscht, (ist ja Dein Foto), nehme ich es auch wieder raus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			
				lunar19 schrieb:
			
		

> Kleiner Ausflug durch die beste Stadt der Welt


Du warst in Hamburg? Diese Ecken kenne ich noch gar nicht. 

Der Himmel überm Reichstag ist einfach nur grau und ausgebrannt. Auch wenn es die politische Realität hier darstellt, ein Grauverlaufsfilter oder eine etwas kürzere Belichtung (Schatten danach wieder anheben) hätten beim Foto Abhilfe geschaffen. 1/3 Rasen, 1/3 Gebäude und 1/3 Himmel wirkt auf mich etwas langweilig.
Die Siegessäule kippt leider nach hinten weg. Das passiert, wenn schräg nach oben fotografiert wird. Vermeiden kann man es entweder mit einem sehr teuren Tilt-Shift-Objektiv,  oder man begibt sich in eine mittige Aufnahmehöhe (Gebäude gegenüber, Leiter usw.). Sehr weit weg gehen und dann mit einem starken Tele fotografieren könnte auch helfen. 
Die Flieger sind mir zu mittig platziert und die Ansicht halb von unten finde ich nicht so spannend. Evtl. mal schauen, ob es da bessere Positionen gibt. Anregungen findest Du bei den Planespottern unter Anderem im DSLR-Forum. Die hier habe ich gerade gefunden: Berlinspotter.de Fotos News und Spotterpositionen in Berlin - Planespotting

Schön wäre es auch, wenn die Exif-Daten erhalten bleiben und wenn die Bilder etwas kleiner eingestellt werden. Diese Auflösung braucht kein Mensch und nicht jeder hat einen schnellen DSLR-Anschluß.


----------



## Casper0011 (26. April 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> @Casper0011:
> Es könnte sein, dass der Autofokus Deiner Kamera durch die Grashalme im Vordergrund irritiert wurde. Wirklich scharf ist an dem Bild eigentlich kein Bereich, evtl. noch die Nasenspitze. Es könnte aber auch ein Backfokus vorliegen oder aber, Du hast einfach nicht sauber fokussiert. Bei Offenblende, auch wenn es f/5.6 ist, ist es auch nicht immer ganz leicht.


Ich fürchte ich habe wohl einfach nicht ganz sauber fokusiert.
War zu sehr damit beschäftigt den Hund in Position zu bringen.



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> An den Grashalmen sind außerdem starke CAs (diese pinkfarbenen Ränder) zu erkennen. Chromatische Aberration


Hatte davon gelesen ist mir ehrlich gesagt aber garnicht aufgefallen bis du es gesagt hast. Danke für die Hilfe werde bei den nächsten Malen darauf achten.



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Das Gesicht ist zum Teil ausgebrannt (überbelichtet). In den weißen Teilen ist keinerlei Zeichnung mehr vorhanden. Ebenso ein kleinerer Teil am Hals rechts.
> Zum Bildaufbau, ich finde es nicht sehr glücklich, wenn der Hund so mittig platziert wird. Ein ganz kleiner Tick nach rechts hätte schon etwas gebracht. Auf mich wirken die Grashalme im Vordergrund auch sehr störend.
> Abhilfe: Regeln zum goldenen Schnitt und Bildaufbau lesen, Fokussieren üben oder das Obkejtiv zur Justage geben (vorher ausgiebig testen, ob es daran liegt). Bei Motiven mit sehr vielen weißen Anteilen lieber etwas kürzer belichten (Belichtungskorrektur der Kamera -o,3  bis -0,7 LW). Dunkle Bereiche lassen sich leichter anheben, ausgebrannte Lichter sind verloren.


Ja jetzt wo du es so sagst. Hatte die Belchtungskorrektur auf -2 stehen weil auch zusätzlich noch Schnee lag. Da ist es ja sowieso schwer das weiße des Hundes noch von weißen Hintergrund abzuheben. Zum Thema Bildschnitt muss ich dir leider recht geben. Erwische mich immer wieder dabei das ich mein Objekt zu sehr mittig platziere. Das mit den grashalmen ist übrigens so gewollt aber das ist warscheinlich auch Geschmackssache.



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Das hört sich jetzt alles sehr schlimm an, bedeutet aber nicht, dass das Foto nur noch grottig ist. Ich war einmal so frei, das Bild etwas zu beschneiden, die Bildwirkung ist gleich ganz anders (muss nicht besser sein, Dir soll es gefallen). Falls nicht gewünscht, (ist ja Dein Foto), nehme ich es auch wieder raus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nein das hört sich ganz und garnicht schlimm an. Nur mit den Verbesserungvorschlägen anderer kann ich erkennen wo meine Fehler liegen und diese in Zukunft abstellen bzw. verändern.
Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle für deine ehrliche Meinung und die ausführlichen Anregungen.
Das Foto wie du es gechnitten hast wirkt stimmiger da gebe ich dir schon recht.


----------



## target2804 (28. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bitte um Kritik


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. April 2013)

Die Pflanzen kommen gut zur Geltung. 
Evt. ein bisschen Bildrauschen in den dunkleren Bereichen.


----------



## Schrauberopi (29. April 2013)

@target2804: Du hast es ja so gewollt 

Das Licht gefällt mir sehr gut. Weiches Abendlicht(?) schön  eingefangen. Das bringt eine angenehme ruhige Stimmung ins Bild. Auch die Landschaft im HG gefällt bei dem Licht. Wäre sicher ein eigenes Bild Wert gewesen. 
Der Himmel war vermutlich ursprünglich blau. Davon ist leider nichts mehr zu erkennen. Etwas kürzer belichten hätte hier geholfen. Besser wäre noch gewesen, wenn Du den Bereich über den Sonnenschirmen einfach weg gelassen und einen anderen Ausschnitt ohne Himmel gewählt hättest. Das "Himmelproblem" wärst Du denn schon mal los. Die Tischplatten im linken Bereich sind auch völlig überstrahlt. Der rechte Arm im Vordergrund stört mich auch gewaltig und die Kellnerin sowie einige weitere Personen zeigen den Rücken. Wenn der Mann in blau das Hauptmotiv sein soll, hätte ich mir einen anderen Standort gesucht und evtl. irgendwie die Blumen mit ins Bild gebracht. Etwas besser wird es, wenn Du unterhalb der Schirme und zwischen dem Mann in blau und der Kellnerin das Bild beschneidest. Den Tisch bekommst Du damit allerdings auch nicht weg.
Versuch in solchen, zugegebenermaßen sehr schwierigen Situationen, mal die einzelnen Bildbereiche per Spotmessung mit vorgewählter Blende anzupeilen. Du wirst feststellen, dass z.B. die Tischplatten und der Himmel nur z.B. ein 1/1000 sec. brauchen um richtig belichtet zu werden, der grüne Busch dagegen eine 1/125. Die Kunst besteht jetzt darin, hier das richtige Maß zu finden. Generell lieber etwas kürzer belichten und die Schatten im RAW-Konverter wieder etwas anheben.
Von Bildrauschen ist zumindest auf meinem Monitor nichts zu erkennen.


----------



## totovo (29. April 2013)

@Opi: Mir hat mal jemand, der sich damit eigentlich auskennen sollte, erzählt, dass die Sensoren im helleren Bereich empfindlicher sind und man daher lieber 1/3 oder 2/3 Blenden überbelichten sollte. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch bessere Erfahrungen damit gemacht, die Bilder im nachhinein runter zu ziehen als anders rum. Bei dem Bild spielt das natürlich keine Rolle, da der Himmel so hell ist, dass keine Bildinformationen mehr da sind, aber so generell...


----------



## Schrauberopi (29. April 2013)

Ne, ist genau umgekehrt. Ausgebrannte Lichter kannst Du nicht mehr retten, Schatten können aber um ca. 1-2 Blenden im RAW-Konverter hochgezogen werden. Probiere es einfach mal aus und versuche ausgebrannte Lichter im RAW-Konverter wieder herzustellen. Das Ergebnis ist meist ein matschiges grau. Beim Anheben der dunklen Stellen muss man allerdings aufpassen, es beginnt leicht mal zu rauschen.
Der erste Schwan ist ausgebrannt, im Gefieder ist keine Zeichnung mehr vorhanden. Auch Wiederherstellen der Lichter, hier bis zum Anschlag, bringt keine Rettung. Der zweite Schwan ist gerade noch gut, neigt aber auf der linken Seite schon zum Ausbrennen. Ich habe jetzt mal etwas übertrieben die Schatten aufgehellt, nur um zu zeigen, was möglich ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (29. April 2013)

Erstmal danke für die netten tips etc. Der Himmel war übrigens blau, stimmt^^


----------



## Invisible_XXI (29. April 2013)

Der Frühling kehrt auch in Bonn ein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Schönes Wetter am ersten Mai genutzt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (1. Mai 2013)

Hab mal ein paar Bilder mit meinem Camcorder (Der erstaunlich gute Bilder macht) gemacht.
Hier einmal unbearbeitet:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und "instagrammiert" (nur 2)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Habe mich noch nicht sehr viel mit Fotografie auseinandergesetzt. 
Weiß auch ned ob das überhaupt hier reingehört, wenn nicht, Entschuldigung.
Kritik ist gerne gesehen.
Ist auch ein meiner ersten Bilder...
Videographiere eher mehr


----------



## target2804 (1. Mai 2013)

Alle unscharf^^


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. Mai 2013)

Dann bin ich blind 
Wenn ich ganz nah ranzoome, sehe ich keine Unschärfe..


----------



## target2804 (2. Mai 2013)

Schau dir dein letztes Bild nochmal an. Ist das Paradebeispiel für Unschärfe. Und zwar von vorder bis Hintergrund


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. Mai 2013)

Stimmt, jetzt ist es mir auch aufgefallen .
Noch weitere Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Mai 2013)

Motiv ist langweilig, alles nur Schnappschüsse, unschöner Hintergrund, da wurde sich keinerlei Mühe gegeben und daher guckt sich auch niemand solche Bilder an. Entschuldige die harten Worte aber das ist meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## rocky7 (2. Mai 2013)

Gaaanz langsam wird es etwas Frühling und die Vögel kommen auch aus ihren Löchern.


----------



## rocky7 (2. Mai 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Evtl. auch mal auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt schauen. Für ca. €330,- bekommst Du ein Tamron 70-300mm f/4-5.6 mit Stabi (vc). Empfehlenswert sind beide, das Tammi ist halt nicht so Lichtstark.


Lichtstark ist es nicht gerade, doch dafür hat das genannte Glas einen wahnsinns Stabilisator. Der macht vieles wieder gut und er hält echt bombenfest. Konnte diese Linse neulich mal kurz auf meinen Lichtverstärker aufschnallen und war absolut überrascht, was ein Stabi so leisten kann. So etwas hatte ich zuvor noch nie erlebt.


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. Mai 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Motiv ist langweilig, alles nur Schnappschüsse, unschöner Hintergrund, da wurde sich keinerlei Mühe gegeben und daher guckt sich auch niemand solche Bilder an. Entschuldige die harten Worte aber das ist meine Meinung dazu.



Versuche mich zu verbessern, hab da halt keine Übung, bin halt eher in der Videografie tätig.
Will aber auch mal was anderes ansehen .
Aber danke für die ehrliche Meinung.
Musst dich nicht wegen der Worte entschuldigen, ist halt einfach deine Meinung, und dafür bin ich dankbar.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Mai 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Versuche mich zu verbessern, hab da halt keine Übung, bin halt eher in der Videografie tätig.
> Will aber auch mal was anderes ansehen .
> Aber danke für die ehrliche Meinung.
> Musst dich nicht wegen der Worte entschuldigen, ist halt einfach deine Meinung, und dafür bin ich dankbar.



Naja ich war schon ein wenig zu hart, bringt ja auch nix. 

Nimm dir ein wenig mehr Zeit, überlege dir vorher wie das Ergebnis aussehen soll! Bei Produktfotografie rennt dir das Motiv ja schließlich nicht weg! Achte drauf das die Schärfeebene korrekt ist und lade auch nur das beste Bild hoch, nicht mehrmals das gleiche. Experimente mehr, in der digitalen Fotografie kannst du so viele Bilder schießen wie du willst! 
Und vorallem denk dran das bei der Fotografie nicht nur das Objekt was du aufnimmst gut aussieht sondern auch der Hintergrund (was beim Videodrehen wahrscheinlich nicht so wichtig ist). Schließlich betrachtest du das gesamte Bild, lässt es auf dich wirken usw.


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. Mai 2013)

Okay, werde mal versuchen deine Tipps zu beachten.
Gehe heute nochmal raus in die Natur.
Das mit der Schärfeebene kann ich leider nicht beachten, da ich nicht mit DSLR fotografiere.
Oder heißt Schärfeebene einfach, wo es scharf ist und wo nicht?
Btw: Beim Videodrehen bekommt man gerne gesagt: Der Vordergrund ist das wichtigste!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Mai 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Okay, werde mal versuchen deine Tipps zu beachten.
> Gehe heute nochmal raus in die Natur.
> Das mit der Schärfeebene kann ich leider nicht beachten, da ich nicht mit DSLR fotografiere.
> Oder heißt Schärfeebene einfach, wo es scharf ist und wo nicht?
> Btw: Beim Videodrehen bekommt man gerne gesagt: Der Vordergrund ist das wichtigste!


 
Womit fotografierst du denn? Sagen wir es mal so, es wäre gut wenn der Fokus auf der richtigen Stelle liegen würde


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. Mai 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Womit fotografierst du denn? Sagen wir es mal so, es wäre gut wenn der Fokus auf der richtigen Stelle liegen würde


Fotografiere mit dem Camcorder :0, der macht aber erstaunlich gute Bilder 
Bitte nicht hauen!
Hab auch mal ein paar Bilder gemacht, fand sie am Ende aber nicht so gut, nur eins fand ich ganz ok: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (3. Mai 2013)

Wieder komplett unscharf... Und naja, spannend isses nicht.


----------



## Agr9550 (3. Mai 2013)

target weisst was ich fast glaube der camcorder  > autofokus fehler 
schau dir mal die dunkle kante in dem blatt an die kante scheint schärfer zusein als der strauch rechts der wohl fokusiert werden sollte,falls er selber fokusiert (ich hoffe  ja nicht) bleibt halt nur trocken zusagen unscharf stimmt  

guggste du was ich mein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



motiv naja schwer zusagen wie target es halt sagt es ist nur nen busch  (man das klingt irgendwie komisch,ist aufjedenfall nicht so gemeint wie es sich evtll liest,hab ne zeitlang auch büsche fotografiert sogar rostige nägel usw..Ein Busch wird aber immer ein Busch bleiben )


----------



## totovo (3. Mai 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Fotografiere mit dem Camcorder :0, der macht aber erstaunlich gute Bilder
> Bitte nicht hauen!
> Hab auch mal ein paar Bilder gemacht, fand sie am Ende aber nicht so gut, nur eins fand ich ganz ok:
> 
> ...


 


Ich muss dir ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich an dem Bild auch überhaupt nichts finden kann. Unscharf, langweilig und das Boke von deinem Camcorder ist auch nicht das schönste.
Wenn wenigst ein schönes Lichtspiel da wäre...


Ich habe ein "ähnliches Bild" in meinem Ausschuss gefunden, ist zwar kein Strauch, aber ein Baum. Da siehst du, was ich mit "Lich-Schatten" meine. Eine schöner Lichteinfall kann ein Bild schon aufwerten. Ansonsten ist es auch nicht weiter spannend. Unscharf, Random Motiv.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocky7 (3. Mai 2013)

Habe gerade etwas von gestern zum Thema Lichtspiel bearbeitet und möchte es auch hier kurz zeigen.


----------



## Balomanja (8. Mai 2013)

rocky7 schrieb:


> Habe gerade etwas von gestern zum Thema Lichtspiel bearbeitet und möchte es auch hier kurz zeigen.



Ich finde die beiden Bilder sehr gelungen, wobei mir das Erste noch besser zusagt. Sie sind beide schön freigestellt und haben ein angenehm weiches Bokeh. Ich finde jedoch, dass sie ein wenig heller sein könnten, das ist aber alles nur persönlich.


Hier auch nochmal etwas von mir, heute im Garten entstanden.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Trasher (11. Mai 2013)

Ein paar Impressionen vom letzten Wochenende. 
Kamera: Panasonic Lumix DMC FZ 150
Filter: Hoya Skylightfilter (Wollte mal testen was passiert wenn man mit dem fotografiert )

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das letzte Foto beim nächsten Mal besser hinbekommen kann ?


Alle unbearbeitet, im RAW aufgenommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocky7 (11. Mai 2013)

Hab da auch noch etwas anzubieten. Alle Aufnahmen sind bei 600mm und recht stark gecropt. Die ExIF Daten sind in jedem Bild enthalten.


----------



## rocky7 (11. Mai 2013)

Und hier mal noch ein paar Aufnahmen aus der Konserve von mir.


----------



## Schmidde (11. Mai 2013)

The_Trasher schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das letzte Foto beim nächsten Mal besser hinbekommen kann ?


 
Falls das Auto selbst für kürzere Belichtungszeiten zu schnell ist würde ich es mit einem Mitzieher probieren.


----------



## Hideout (12. Mai 2013)

Verbesserungsvorschläge wie immer gern gesehen 
Aufgenommen mit Pentax K-30 und DA L 50-200mm durch ein paar Äste
Leicht bearbeitet in LR4 und mit Sepiatonung versehen.
1/350 Sek. - F/8 - ISO 100 - LW +0,5 - 95mm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich selbst finde die Stimmung sehr schön, am meisten stört mich aber wohl die Satellitenschüssel auf dem Dach und der Balkon links.


----------



## totovo (12. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mir mal erlaubt, die Satellitenschüssel raus zu operieren. Bei dem Balkon funktioniert das leider nicht so ohne weiteres, der ist nen bisschen zu groß 





> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (12. Mai 2013)

Ja auf die Idee bin ich dann auch mal gekommen als ich den Text geschrieben hab 
Fehlt ja nurnoch diese komische Antenne über der Schüssel. Aber das geht auch ganz gut in LR4. Würd sagen, Operation gelungen!


----------



## totovo (12. Mai 2013)

Hideout schrieb:


> Ja auf die Idee bin ich dann auch mal gekommen als ich den Text geschrieben hab
> Fehlt ja nurnoch diese komische Antenne über der Schüssel. Aber das geht auch ganz gut in LR4. Würd sagen, Operation gelungen!


 

Ach das ist ne Antenne? ich dachte, das gehört zum Kirchturm 

edit: ohne Antenne: 



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Trasher (13. Mai 2013)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Falls das Auto selbst für kürzere Belichtungszeiten zu schnell ist würde ich es mit einem Mitzieher probieren.


 
Jap, war definitiv zu schnell. Außerdem hatte ich nur einen kleinen Winkel wo ich das Auto voll draufbringen konnte ohne irgendwelche anderen Sachen mitdrauf zu kriegen.
Ein Mitzieher - Was ist das ? 

Edit: Hab mich gerade eingelesen, aber ein Mitzieher ist in der Situation nicht möglich.


----------



## Balomanja (14. Mai 2013)

Hallo euch allen!

Heute wieder durch den Garten gewandert. Das beste Motiv war dann diese Pusteblume. Eure Meinung ist natürlich willkommen.

Beste Grüße!


----------



## totovo (14. Mai 2013)

schön scharf ist es ja, aber ich hätte etwas mehr Pusteblume in den Bildausschnitt genommen, wobei, dass ist Geschmackssache


----------



## Hideout (15. Mai 2013)

Wie findet ihr dieses Foto von einem selbstgebauten Kopfhörer-Röhrenverstärker?
Habe in LR4 etwas an den Reglern gedreht um diesen harten, HDR ähnlichen Look hervorzubringen. Das passt gut dazu.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pentax K-30 mit smc DA L 18-55 mm F3,5-5,6 AL
1/4 Sek. bei f/5,6
35 mm Brennweite
ISO 1600


----------



## Schrauberopi (15. Mai 2013)

Die Schärfe im vorderen Bereich ist gut, leider werden die Röhren schon leicht unscharf. Versuch mal eine etwas kleinere Blende so f/8 bis 11 zu nehmen, um den Schärfebereich zu vergrößern. Denn solltest Du auch die ISO deutlich nach unten korigieren. ISO 1600 muss nicht sein. Stelle die Kamera lieber auf ein Stativ (alternativ Bohnensack oder andere Unterlage) und nutze Fern- oder Selbstauslöser. Die Lichtfarbe und Wirkung finde ich gelungen. Du solltest aber darauf achten, dass sich nicht so viel in den Röhren spiegelt.

Sehr störend finde ich die Rauhfasertapete als Hintergrund. Papp Dir einen schwarzen Fotokarton an die Wand oder probiere eine andere Farbe. Achte darauf, dass der Verstärker weit genug vom Hintergrund entfernt steht. Der Hintergrund verschwimmt dann mehr in unschärfe und evtl. reicht da auch noch die Rauhfaser. Und bitte ändere die Perspektive. Das Teil steht völlig schief da, die Schalter sind abgeschnitten usw. Versuch es einmal etwas seitlich vom Verstärker und halte die Kamera gerade (nicht schräg nach unten). Also rechts vom Verstärker, mit kompletter Kante im Bild und etwas ausprobieren, wie es am besten wirkt. Die Röhren sollten auch etwas ausserhalb der Bildmitte plaziert werden.


----------



## Hideout (15. Mai 2013)

Es waren spontane Fotos im Elektrolabor, bei relativ wenig Kunstlicht, daher die große Blende und ISO 1600. Zumindest letzteres stellt kaum ein Problem dar. 
Die Rauhfaser hingegen stört mich nicht.
Was Spiegelung und Perspektive angeht, gebe ich recht, da hätte ich auch gerne mehr vom Verstärker drauf gehabt. War auch alles etwas beengt. 
Hatte mich wohl zu sehr auf die Röhren konzentriert und vieles anderes übersehen. 
Was Bildausschnitt und Komposition angeht, muss ich mit einer Sucher Kamera wohl noch viel üben und besser aufs Gesamtbild achten.


----------



## Skysnake (15. Mai 2013)

Hideout schrieb:


> Es waren spontane Fotos im Elektrolabor, bei relativ wenig Kunstlicht, daher die große Blende und ISO 1600. Zumindest letzteres stellt kaum ein Problem dar.


Ähm... doch 

Das Bild halt Bildrauschen wie Hölle/die Seuche. 

Also allein deswegen empfinde ich das Bild schon als nicht mehr ansehnlich, obwohl mir die Idee an sich sehr gut gefällt.

Bzgl. Fotographieren von Röhren-Geräten.

Röhren glühen bei der Nutzung. Diese einzigartige Fazination sollte man auf einem Bild versuchen einzufangen 

Schwierig, aber es lohnt sich


----------



## totovo (15. Mai 2013)

Also so schlimm finde ich das Rauschen nicht. Es ist sehr fein und stört den Bildaufbau nicht!


----------



## Skysnake (15. Mai 2013)

Naja, so gehen die Ansichten auseinander.

Mich stört halt, das es eine sehr große einfarbige Fläche ist, die rauscht, da fällt es besonders auf, und dann zieht sich das Rauschen auch noch ziemlich markant in die Verstärkerröhren rein. 

Es war halt direkt beim ersten Blick sichtbar. Also noch bevor ich mir Details anschauen wollte. Das ist eindeutig zu viel für mich, wobei man eventuell noch darüber hinwegsehen könnte, wenn es sich eben nicht in einen essenziellen Bestandteil des Bildes, die Röhren, hineinziehen würde. Das tut es aber leider


----------



## totovo (15. Mai 2013)

Mh, das rauschen lässt sich aber in PS fast komplett beseitigen, also das Bild ist in der Hinsicht nicht verloren


----------



## Hideout (15. Mai 2013)

Ich finde gerade Rauschen in einigen Bildern interessant, es unterstreicht je nach Motiv und Situation die Bildwirkung.
Da sind die Geschmäcker natürlich verschieden, in diesem Bild stört es mich nicht.
Was ISO 1600 angeht, das ist wirklich nicht das Problem. Ist doch klar das das Rauschen markant wird wenn man am Kontrast, Dynamik und Klarheit Regler dreht. Hätte ich sattdessen das entrauschen noch etwas angehoben, wäre kaum jemand drauf gekommen das die Kamera bei ISO 1600 war.


----------



## totovo (15. Mai 2013)

Ja wie gesagt, ich empfinde das Rauschen als überhaupt nicht störend. zu Low-Light Situationen passt ein dezentes bis gut sichtbares rauschen. Das unterstreicht die Bildwirkung!


----------



## FlyKilla (19. Mai 2013)

Fischereihafenrennen Bremerhaven 2013



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (19. Mai 2013)

Deine Reihe wird von Bild zu Bild besser.
Bei 1 und 2 ist kaum etwas vom Gefühl "Geschwindigkeit" zu sehen.
Bei 3, 4 und 5 ist das schon anders - da sind die Mitzieher ganz gut gelungen.
Das ist alles ne Übungssache und etwas Sisyphusarbeit


----------



## Himmelskrieger (19. Mai 2013)

Hier sind mal meine Versuche von Hardware(-verpackungs) Fotos und Bearbeitungen dieser.

Original



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bearbeitung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Original



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bearbeitung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder wurden mit Pixlr bearbeitet. 
Aufgenommen mit einer Nikon D5100 mit 18-105mm Kit Objektiv und der Software digiCamControl

Verbesserung Vorschläge?


----------



## Hideout (20. Mai 2013)

Beim ersten verlaufen die schwarzen Linien direkt durch Bild und Schrift, da solltest du bei so einer Bearbeitung natürlich drauf achten das das nicht passiert.
Das zweite sieht recht interessant aus, gefällt mir. Aber fotografier und bearbeite doch mal Hardware (ohne Verpackung ^^). Das ist sicher noch interessanter.
Und verkleiner die Bilder vor dem hochladen, keiner braucht hier so große Auflösungen und 2MB Dateien.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (20. Mai 2013)

Die Möglichkeiten dieses Web Bearbeitungsprogrammes sind leider begrenzt, das Verschieben der Effekte geht leider nicht. Mit Gimp und Paint.net muss ich noch üben.
Habe jetzt mal das Bild mit Gimp vor bearbeitet und dann mit Pixlr nach bearbeitet.

Das Ergebnis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diesmal auch kleiner. Die 2MB Bilder waren vorher schon verkleinert, sind sonst 5MB groß. 

Hardware Fotos werde ich morgen machen, und bearbeiten und das Ergebnis dann posten. Hatte hier keine Liegen bis auf die Verpackung.


----------



## FlyKilla (20. Mai 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Deine Reihe wird von Bild zu Bild besser.
> Bei 1 und 2 ist kaum etwas vom Gefühl "Geschwindigkeit" zu sehen.
> Bei 3, 4 und 5 ist das schon anders - da sind die Mitzieher ganz gut gelungen.
> Das ist alles ne Übungssache und etwas Sisyphusarbeit


Danke, Übungssache genau, ich habe immer noch einen Drehwurm. Nachdem Blende und Belichtung fest standen, hieß es "nur" noch wann Fokussieren
und abdrücken. Beim nächsten mal werde ich aber auf jeden Fall das 300ter Objektiv mitnehmen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (20. Mai 2013)

Mal mein Versuch eines Hardware Fotos

Original



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bearbeitet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte zwar ein par Aufnahmen von Moderner Hardware gemacht, die waren ohne Blitz bei einer Belichtungszeit von 1.6 Sekunden leider verwackelt, und mit Blitz reflektiert halt das Metall. Daher kam ich nur dazu Bilder ältere Hardware, in den Fall 4x1GB DDR1 Riegel. 
Gemacht am Stativ mit einer Nikon D5100 mit 18-105mm Kit Objektiv und der Software digiCamControl


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Mai 2013)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Hatte zwar ein par Aufnahmen von Moderner Hardware gemacht, die waren ohne Blitz bei einer Belichtungszeit von 1.6 Sekunden leider verwackelt, und mit Blitz reflektiert halt das Metall.


 Und wenn du einfach den iso-wert für die belichtung nach oben schraubst, sagen wir mal iso1600 oder 3200, und das bild ggf. ein wenig unterbelichtest? Die unterbelichtung kannst du via dxo oder lightroom korrigieren bzw. hat wohl nikon auch einen raw-entwickler im angebot. Dabei könntest du auch gleich noch das rauschen vom hohen iso ein wenig entfernen und den rest wird wohl deine bearbeitung überdecken bzw. ein wenig bildrauschen wäre bei deinen bis jetzigen beispielen in meinen augen sogar dienlich gewesen. (soll ja alt wirken, so wie ich das sehe)


----------



## Himmelskrieger (20. Mai 2013)

Hmm, daran hatte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Hab die Bilder alle mit Iso 100 Aufgenommen. 
Werde beim nächsten PC zusammen bau die Bilder mit dem PC am Stativ machen. 

Werde das per Hand fotografieren mal mit höheren Iso probieren.
Wäre der Automatische Modus ohne Blitz zu empfehlen?, oder Lieber Manuell?

Das größte Problem was ich bis jetzt beim Fotografieren nur mit der Kamera hatte war das ein großer Bereich unscharf war, bzw. der falsche Bereich scharf war, der war dabei Rest leicht unscharf welchen ich aber Scharf haben wollte. Auf den kleinen Monitor hab ich das nicht gesehen, auf meinem großen 23" hingegen schon. Am PC sehe ich es halt sofort und mache notfalls am PC das Fokusfeld per Mausklick auf den gewünschten Bereich und das Ergebnis ist so wie ich es haben möchte.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Mai 2013)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Wäre der Automatische Modus ohne Blitz zu empfehlen?, oder Lieber Manuell?


Das kommt auf deine fähigkeiten drauf an und ob die objekte sich bewegen oder nicht.
Bei stehenden objekten kannst du ruhig mal versuchen alles manuell einzustellen. Die rennen dir ja nicht weg und du kannst probieren. Außerdem hast du so ein paar mehr möglichkeiten vor allem, wenn du dazu noch manuell scharf stellst.
Bei bewegten objekten bist du meist mit der automatik oder besser halb-automatik (blende+iso manuell, den rest die kamera) besser dran. (meine ansicht)



> Das größte Problem was ich bis jetzt beim Fotografieren nur mit der Kamera hatte war das ein großer Bereich unscharf war, bzw. der falsche Bereich scharf war, der war dabei Rest leicht unscharf welchen ich aber Scharf haben wollte.


Evt. hat die kamera einen front- oder back-fokus. Da müßte wohl das AF justiert werden. An meiner K30 gibt es dafür eine AF-feinverstellung in den optionen aber ob es das auch bei deiner kamera gibt, weiß ich nicht. Hier gibt es einen AF-test mit dem du das so halbwegs feststellen könntest. Hab den auch benutzt (versuch macht kluch...) aber ob es was gebracht hat, kann ich noch nicht sagen. (hatte leicht nachjustiert)
Besser wäre es aber wohl, die kamera zum fachhändler zu schaffen und justieren zu lassen. (noch keine erfahrung damit, weil selbst anfänger)


> Auf den kleinen Monitor hab ich das nicht gesehen, auf meinem großen 23" hingegen schon. Am PC sehe ich es halt sofort und mache notfalls am PC das Fokusfeld per Mausklick auf den gewünschten Bereich und das Ergebnis ist so wie ich es haben möchte.


 Welches programm benutzt du für das nachschärfen?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (21. Mai 2013)

An den Problem das die Kamera nicht richtig scharf stellt liegt es nicht. Sondern daran das der Falsche bereich scharf gestellt wurde. 

Am PC mache ich die Bilder mit dem Programm digiCamControl , damit kann ich alle Einstellungen am PC vornehmen. Scharf stellen mache ich über den Liveview, ich klicke auf den Bereich den ich Scharf haben möchte und stelle den mit den Autofokus dann scharf. An der Kamera geht das zwar auch aber umständlich mit den Knöpfen im Liveview. Man steuert halt die Kamera über eine USB Verbindung mit den PC fern. Sehe damit sofort nach den Fotografieren das Ergebnis auf den Monitor und erspare mir das kopieren von der Kamera auf den PC, bzw. Speicherkarten wechsel wenn die 32GB mal voll seien sollten.

Das Programm ist übrigens kostenlos und funktioniert mit den meisten aktuellen Nikon DSLR und ein par Canon zum teil.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Mai 2013)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> An den Problem das die Kamera nicht richtig scharf stellt liegt es nicht. Sondern daran das der Falsche bereich scharf gestellt wurde.


Also lässt du von der kamera den falschen bereich scharf stellen? Ich weiß nicht, aber wenn der AF nicht das macht was er soll, würde ich auf ein fokus-problem tippen.



> Sehe damit sofort nach den Fotografieren das Ergebnis auf den Monitor und erspare mir das kopieren von der Kamera auf den PC, bzw. Speicherkarten wechsel wenn die 32GB mal voll seien sollten.


32GB voll? Ich hab 16 drin und die kamera meint, das da um die 600 bilder drauf gehen. (RAW) Da muß ich aber lange für knipsen... (das maximum waren mal 150 am stück bei einer oldtimer durchfahrt durch unseren ort)



> Das Programm ist übrigens kostenlos und funktioniert mit den meisten aktuellen Nikon DSLR und ein par Canon zum teil.


 Naja...hab ja wie erwähnt pentax. Allerdings hätt ich auch keine lust in freier natur immer einen rechner hinter mir her zu ziehen.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (25. Mai 2013)

Das mit den Autofokus wird kein Defekt sein. Die Kamera kann ja nicht wissen welchen Bereich ich vom Mobo Scharf haben will auf den Bild. Im Live View wenn ich dieses Feld drauf ziehe fokussiert die Kamera auch perfekt. Wenn es eindeutig ist was man Fokussieren will dann macht die Kamera das auch sofort, z.b. einen Karton und dahinter eine Wand, dann liegt der Fokus auf den Karton. Beim Mainboard kann die Kamera auch echt nicht wissen was ich Fokussiert haben will. 

Die 32GB habe ich voll bekommen weil ich so extreme gerne auf den Auslöser drücke, und die Kamera so schnell auslöst (glaube die schafft 6 Bilder/Sekunde), da mach ich schonmal 30 fast komplett Identische Bilder 

Aber das Fotografieren am PC erspart mit das Kopieren und ich sehe sofort ob das Bild gelungen ist oder nicht. Werde daher immer wenn es geht es so machen. Also Hardware Bilder werde ich damit machen. Das ich beide PCs gleichzeitig umbaue kommt relativ selten vor. Bis jetzt einmal um die Lüftersteuerrung in den Haupt PC einzubauen.

In freier Natur würde ich natürlich keinen PC/Laptop mitnehmen zum Fotografieren. Außer vielleicht für Makrofotografie mit Stativ ohne wechselnden Standort wenn ich einen Laptop hätte.


----------



## Schmidde (7. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (8. Juni 2013)

Ein Weber Grill, in Action!


----------



## Re4dt (9. Juni 2013)

Irgendwie bin ich mit mir selber total kritisch.  Daher bräuchte ich Kritik zu diesen Bildern 
(EOS 450D, 50mm,RAW)


----------



## Skysnake (9. Juni 2013)

1. Der Weißabgleich ging wohl ziemlich in die Hose 
2. komische perspektive, und der Fokus lenkt den Blick nicht. Es ist halt ein Bild, aber ohne Führung für den Blick
3. Die Wassertropfen stören, und der Hintergrund geht gar nicht. Mir ist klar, das man sich den nicht aussuchen kann, aber der Hintergrund macht das Bild leider kaputt


----------



## Schrauberopi (17. Juni 2013)

Ich hab hier mal einen sehr interessanten Link für alle Portraitinteressierten. Da werden die Basics gut erklärt. 

Vom Anfertigen von Portraits – die basics - Hauke Fischer - Paris based editorial photographer


@totovo: evtl für den Startpost?


----------



## totovo (18. Juni 2013)

Done!


----------



## DerpMonstah (18. Juni 2013)

Heute Nacht mal was probiert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das beste aus hunderten... leider hat die Scharfstellung nicht so ganz hingehauen


----------



## target2804 (19. Juni 2013)

die freundin im urlaub mal fotografiert. was haltet ihr davon? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (19. Juni 2013)

Wenn sie jetzt noch ein klein wenig in die Kamera gucken würde....

Mal ehrlich, erkennt sie sich selbst wieder?


----------



## target2804 (19. Juni 2013)

die perspektive war absichtlich gewählt


----------



## der_yappi (19. Juni 2013)

Da hätte vlt ein wenig Blitz nicht geschadet.

Aber ich seh das Bild grad auch nur am Tablet via App


----------



## Sixxer (22. Juni 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Heute Nacht mal was probiert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Gürtel des Orion mit dem Nebel M42 oder Orionnebel. Rechts sieht man noch Rigel. Schöne Aufnahme. Objektiv??


----------



## DerpMonstah (22. Juni 2013)

Tamron Europe:SP AF 17-50mm F/2,8 XR Di II LD Aspherical [IF] an der Canon 650D


----------



## Sixxer (22. Juni 2013)

Oh. Ich dachte da schon an ein Tele. Hast du vergrößert?


----------



## DerpMonstah (22. Juni 2013)

Nö, nur von RAW nach JPEG konvertiert und auf 1280x720p verkleinert. Auch nichts nachbearbeitet oder ausgeschnitten, das Bild kam so direkt aus der Kamera

N Tele hätte ich schon gerne, aber da gibts soo viel Auswahl


----------



## Skysnake (23. Juni 2013)

Haste die Kamera am Teleskop gehabt?

Und vor allem, WO hast du denn fotographiert? Meist hat man ja so viel Streulicht von Städten usw. das man es komplett knicken kann... DRECKS Lichtsmok....

Wie lange hast du denn Belichtet?


----------



## DerpMonstah (23. Juni 2013)

Teleskop?

Aufgenommen hab ich es von meinem Zimmer aus, ich wohn in nem kleinen Dörfchen^^

5 Sek.


----------



## totovo (23. Juni 2013)

Schweigt und staunt!  


Aufnahme mit dem Lumia 925. Ich finde die Quali für ein Smartphone schon ziemlich beeindruckend! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Juni 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Aufnahme mit dem Lumia 925. Ich finde die Quali für ein Smartphone schon ziemlich beeindruckend!


 Find ich jetzt nich... Die handy-kameras sind generell um einiges besser geworden. Mein nokia N8 macht auch ganz halbweg`s bilder... (12MP)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab zwar noch eins wo ich die ansicht besser finde, aber da ist mein firmen-wagen mit drauf und der ist beschriftet... (handwerker, muß ja nicht jeder wissen wo ich arbeite )


----------



## Skysnake (23. Juni 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Teleskop?
> 
> Aufgenommen hab ich es von meinem Zimmer aus, ich wohn in nem kleinen Dörfchen^^
> 
> 5 Sek.


 Naja, sowas halt  Teleskop

Dein kleines Dörfchen liegt dann aber wohl ziemlich weit ab vom Schuss. Weder im Großraum Stuttgart, noch bei Heidelberg kannst du solche Fotos machen. Der Himmel wird einfach VIEL! zu stark beleuchtet nachts.


----------



## totovo (23. Juni 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Find ich jetzt nich... Die handy-kameras sind generell um einiges besser geworden. Mein nokia N8 macht auch ganz halbweg`s bilder... (12MP)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Okay, aber da sieht man schon noch mal nen Unterschied zum Lumia 
Kann auch sein, dass ich einfach nur etwas gestraft war, mit dem Handy das ich vorher hatte, da war die Cam grottig 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Edit: gerade gerückt _


----------



## target2804 (23. Juni 2013)

Bissl schepp dein bild oder?^^


----------



## DerpMonstah (23. Juni 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, sowas halt  Teleskop
> 
> Dein kleines Dörfchen liegt dann aber wohl ziemlich weit ab vom Schuss. Weder im Großraum Stuttgart, noch bei Heidelberg kannst du solche Fotos machen. Der Himmel wird einfach VIEL! zu stark beleuchtet nachts.


 
Achso xD Ne, einfach nur das Objektiv auf 50mm und das wars schon^^ Und Stativ halt...

Edith: Ich tendiere derzeit zu diesem Tele: Sigma Objektiv AF 50-150mm 2.8 EX DC OS HSM für Canon (692954) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## totovo (24. Juni 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Bissl schepp dein bild oder?^^


 
Ja, in der Tat, ich hatte es vom Handy aus hochgeladen, da hat man das nicht so gesehen


----------



## der_yappi (24. Juni 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Achso xD Ne, einfach nur das Objektiv auf 50mm und das wars schon^^ Und Stativ halt...
> 
> Edith: Ich tendiere derzeit zu diesem Tele: Sigma Objektiv AF 50-150mm 2.8 EX DC OS HSM für Canon (692954) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Hab den Vorgänger ohne OS und an Nikon.
Topteil. Klein, handlich, leicht, gute Quali

Leider finde ich den Nachfolger ziemlich teuer...


----------



## DerpMonstah (24. Juni 2013)

Handlich und leicht?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Juni 2013)

@DerpMonstah
Der vorgänger ohne OS wird wohl weniger als die 1,3 kg des neueren mit OS wiegen.
Wenn du auf den OS verzichten kannst, gibt es auch den vorgänger hier gebraucht.


totovo schrieb:


> Okay, aber da sieht man schon noch mal nen Unterschied zum Lumia


Zum positiven oder negativen für dein lumia? Mein Nokia N8 ist mittlerweile schon ein wenig in die jahre gekomen (das modell) und der nachfolger hat glaube 40MP. (an "echte" glaub ich da aber nicht)


> Kann  auch sein, dass ich einfach nur etwas gestraft war, mit dem Handy das  ich vorher hatte, da war die Cam grottig


Naja, ich hatte bis jetzt nur nokia und bis zum letzten (was ich vor dem N8 hatte) auch recht wenig auflösung. Das aktuelle hab ich mir auch nur gekauft, um auf baustellen immer was zum knipsen dabei zu haben, falls man mal wieder was dokumentieren muß. (hab das handy mal nach der verbauten kamera gekauft, damit man auf den bildern auch was erkennt)
Und damit hier auch mal wieder ein bild kommt und in anlehnung deines autobahn-bildes der A72 bei reichenbach (totovo) hier mal eins von meiner "hausstrecke" (A4)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ganze wurde übrigens mit einem vivitar 28-90 2.8-3.5 (analoges objektiv) an einem minolta auf pentax-adapter geschossen und ein wenig verkleinert...


----------



## totovo (24. Juni 2013)

Ja, das N8 macht auch ziemlich gute Bilder! Aber die des Lumia sind schärfer und fallen am Rand weniger ab zumindest im Vergleich zu deinem geposteten Bild!  
Aber wie du richtig bemerkt hast, ist das N8 auch schon ein Stück älter! Von daher: Top 

Stimmt, das ist die Reichenbachtalbrücke, allerdings ist das da die A71 ! Kennst du die Gegend? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Juni 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Stimmt, das ist die Reichenbachtalbrücke, allerdings ist das da die A71 ! Kennst du die Gegend?


 Ups...verwechslung. Ich dachte an das reichenbach im vogtland. 
Da hinten auf der A71 bin ich nur selten unterwegs. Ich muß nicht so häufig nach erfurt oder noch weiter ins thüring`sche hinterland.  (zuletzt über längere zeit, als ich beim bund in mühlhausen war anno 2002...) Meine stammstrecke ist, wie gesagt, die A4 wobei ich das teilstück zwischen zwickau und gera am meisten abnutze.  (wenn man schon steuern zahlt...)


----------



## DerpMonstah (24. Juni 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> @DerpMonstah
> Der vorgänger ohne OS wird wohl weniger als die 1,3 kg des neueren mit OS wiegen.
> Wenn du auf den OS verzichten kannst, gibt es auch den vorgänger hier gebraucht.


 
Ausnahmsweise hätte ich hier gerne OS dabei


----------



## target2804 (25. Juni 2013)

1st try Himmel bei Nacht. Bild ist nur verkleinert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sixxer (30. Juni 2013)

Impressionen aus Südostasien.
Kritik erwünscht!


----------



## Skysnake (30. Juni 2013)

Ist das ne Tank"stelle"?


----------



## Sixxer (30. Juni 2013)

Ja für Mopeds. In eine Flasche passt genau ein Liter.


----------



## totovo (30. Juni 2013)

Ist der Mönch echt? 

Sieht irgendwie aus wie ne Wachsfigur aus dem Wachskabinett in Washington


----------



## Sixxer (30. Juni 2013)

Ist aus Wachs. Im Wat Chalong auf Phuket. Die Räume sind auf 19°C runtergekühlt.


----------



## Hideout (3. Juli 2013)

Hier mal Nachtbilder mit ISO 12800, wollte mal schauen wie weit ich gehen kann. Schön wenn man nicht immer unbedingt ein Stativ dabei haben muss 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Etwas Schärfe und Kontrast gehen dabei natürlich verloren, aber die Bilder sind mehr als brauchbar.
Starkes Rauschen konnte ich auf Anhieb erst bei Vergrößerung feststellen, dann noch ein wenig entrauscht in LR4 und fertig.


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juli 2013)

Also für ISO 12800 finde ich die Bilder HAMMER gut! 

Welche Cam haste denn verwenden, und welche Einstellungen?


----------



## Hideout (3. Juli 2013)

Pentax K-30 mit Kit Objektiv (18-55mm), Modus Av und Auto ISO (max 12800), Schatten- und Spitzlichtkorrektur AN und RAW fotografiert.

In Lightroom habe ich Kontrast und Sättigung um 5 erhöht (um den Verlust etwas entgegenzuwirken), etwas am Schärferegler gedreht und Entrauschen Luminanz auf 25.

Wie gesagt, bei 100% sieht man natürlich Rauschen und Schärfeverlust (besonders in den dunkleren Bereichen). Die Bilder sind also für ein Großdruck natürlich nur begrenzt geeignet. Aber als Fotoabzug wohl kein Problem, oder für Bildschirm


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juli 2013)

Kannst mal noch zum Vergleich das Bild ohne Nachbearbeitung hoch laden?


----------



## Hideout (3. Juli 2013)

Klar, hier alle 3 Bilder unbearbeitet out of Cam, nur in LR4 als JPEG und auf 1200px verkleinert.
Anbei gibts aber noch von #2 und #3 100% Ausschnitte, ebenfalls unbearbeitet ooc.
Habe noch zwei bearbeitete 100% Ansichten beigefügt, zum direkten Vergleich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juli 2013)

Für 12.800er Iso ist das schon nicht schlecht für ooC.

Wenn ich das mit ISO 6400 (?), also HighIso 1.0 meiner D90 vergleiche, dann ist das nicht soo viel schlechter ooC.


----------



## Hideout (3. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte zwar noch nicht oft die Gelegenheit ISO über 1600 zu nutzen, aber ich vermute es hängt auch vom Motiv ab wie stark Rauschen auffällt oder stört. Aber die K-30 hat ansich schon ein äußerst gutes Rauschverhalten


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Juli 2013)

Der in der K30 verbaute sensor kommt glaube von sony, ist etwas größer als die anderen 16 mpix-sensoren und rauschärmer als der rest. Für mein auge rauschen die testbilder von Hideout aber schon wie hölle.  (die vergrößerungen)

@ Hideout
Wenn du schon high-iso testen willst, dann gehe bei deiner K30 doch bitte mal ins menü unter "C" (ganz rechts) und dort bei "1" akttivierst du die "erweiterte empfindlichkeit" (punkt 3). Danach hast du noch iso 25600 zur verfügung.

@skysnake
Ein vergleichsbild bei max.-iso würde mich mal interessieren. Ich kenne nur das, was meine K30 bei höherem iso produziert. (ich beschränke mich aber freiwillig auf max. iso 1600)


----------



## Hideout (3. Juli 2013)

Natürlich rauschen die Bilder "wie hölle" und gerade die Vergrößerungen, das ist normal!  Hohe ISO und so.
Es ging ja auch darum das die Bilder brauchbar sind (was sie locker erfüllen) und nicht diese stark zu vergrößern oder ein Großdruck zu machen.

Wenn ich High ISO testen will brauch ich nicht die 25600 freischalten, ich sehe kein Sinn darin.
High ISO fängt schon bei 6400 an und die 12800 sind die maximale Einstellung der Kamera, und das reicht vollkommen. Wie du ja schon sagst rauschen die Bilder, warum soll ich das noch weiter verstärken?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Juli 2013)

Hideout schrieb:


> Natürlich rauschen die Bilder "wie hölle" und gerade die Vergrößerungen, das ist normal!  Hohe ISO und so.
> Es ging ja auch darum das die Bilder brauchbar sind (was sie locker erfüllen) und nicht diese stark zu vergrößern oder ein Großdruck zu machen.


Ok, "vergrößern" war das falsche wort. Die ausschnitte sind ja ein crop und sollten somit 1:1 angezeigt werden was ich wiederum immer zur beurteilung des bildrauschens heran ziehe. Bildverkleinerungen reduzieren das rauschen ja. (1:1 bekommst du kein komplettes 16 mpix-bild auf einem normalen bildschirm zu sehen)



> Wenn ich High ISO testen will brauch ich nicht die 25600 freischalten, ich sehe kein Sinn darin.


Ansichtssache. Ich teste, wenn möglich, immer am maximum und die K30 wird übrigens auch mit ISO 25600 beworben. Warum man es extra aktivieren muß, erschließt sich mir derzeit nicht so richtig.


> Wie du ja schon sagst rauschen die Bilder, warum soll ich das noch weiter verstärken?


 Weil sich das rauschen kaum noch verstärkt und du ein gutes stück "licht gewinnst"? Probier es doch spaßenshalber mal aus. Ein hoher ISO-wert kompensiert zwar keine lichtstarke linse, aber so lang man letzteres nicht hat kann man hohe ISO-werte ja gelegentlich nutzen.


----------



## Hideout (3. Juli 2013)

Ich meinte auch croppen, nicht vergrößern ^^
Die 16 Megapixel gehören zum Rauschverhalten nunmal dazu, klar verringert sich das rauschen wenn man das Bild verkleinert. Mir kommt es auch nicht auf 100% Ansichten an, sondern eher auf Praxistauglichkeit. 
Das muss man deswegen freischalten weils Sinnlos ist und höchstens für extreme Situationen, wenn man überhaupt noch fotografieren will egal was dabei raus kommt.
Und ja das Rauschen ist dafür aktzeptabel, sogar in den 100% Ansichten.

In der Situation hätte ich auch ein ganzes Stück aufblenden und etwas länger belichten können.


----------



## Schrauberopi (3. Juli 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:
			
		

> ...die K30 wird übrigens auch mit ISO 25600 beworben. Warum man es extra aktivieren muß, erschließt sich mir derzeit nicht so richtig.


Die meisten Cams erreichen diese hohen ISO-Werte, indem sie das vom Sensor erfasste Bild einfach per Software aufhellen. Ab welcher tatsächlich erreichter ISO dieses passiert, habe ich mal irgendwo gelesen, wollte jetzt aber nicht groß suchen. Es dürften realistisch so um die 2LW sein. Wenn die Kamera also bis ISO 25600 angibt, erfasst der Sensor tatsächlich nur bis ISO 6400. Bei 12800 und 25600 wird einfach elektronisch nachgeholfen. 

Je größer die Pixeldichte, desto höher ist in der Regel das Bildrauschen im hohen ISO-Bereich. Deshalb sind die Vollformatkameras hier auch deutlich überlegen. Wobei die Technik hier in letzter Zeit erhebliche Fortschritte gemacht hat. Die Nikon D7100 mit ihrem APS-C Sensor und 24MPix ist hier schon richtig gut (bis ISO 6400, erweitert bis 25600). Die D4 mit Vollformat und 16 MPix geht bis 12600, erweitert sogar bis 204800!!! Die ist angeblich eine der besten Kameras, was geringes Bildrauschen angeht. Kostet dafür aber auch schlappe 5k€. Nebenbei macht die noch bis zu 11 Bilder/s usw.

Meine D300s kann man ab ISo-1600 fast vergessen (dafür ist sie mit 8 Bider/sec und großem Pufferspeicher sehr schnell), meine D7000 ist etwas moderner und schafft im Notfall auch mal bis ISO-3200.

Wie Hideout schon schreibt, es kommt immer auch auf den Verwendungszweck an. Bei kleinen Ausdrucken fürs Fotobuch oder Bilder im Webformat braucht kein Mensch eine rauschfreie 100% Auflösung. Rauschen fällt einfach nicht mehr auf. Die meisten Monitore können diese Bildgrößen ebenfalls nicht darstellen. Realistisch betrachtet ist die hohe Auflösung, die moderne Kameras bieten, einfach nur marketing. Wann druckt denn schon mal jemand größer als DIN A3 aus und stellt sich mit der Lupe vors Bild zum Pixelsuchen. Ich behaupte mal, dass jemand mit normalen Augen,, einem A3 Foto aus 1m Abstand nicht ansieht, ob es 5, 10 oder gar 36 MPix aufgenommen wurde. 

Die Fotos von Hideout finde ich für die hohen ISO-Werte tatsächlich richtig gut.


----------



## DerpMonstah (5. Juli 2013)

Hat von euch jemand das Canon MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1-5x Makro? Coole Bilder entstehen mit demhttp://geizhals.at/de/canon-objektiv-mp-e-65mm-2-8-1-5x-makro-2540a003-2540a011-a44492.html


----------



## Sixxer (5. Juli 2013)

Mit jedem Makro wenn du es drauf hast


----------



## DerpMonstah (5. Juli 2013)

Epsom Salt at 5x Magnification Sowas wohl kaum.


----------



## Sixxer (5. Juli 2013)

Doch.


----------



## target2804 (6. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


leider leider ist das teil nicht scharf geworden. hatte auch nur den einen versuch, danach war er weg.


----------



## joraku (6. Juli 2013)

Hallo!
Ich habe mich vorhin ein bisschen verirrt, wie ich eben festgestellt habe.  Jetzt bin ich aber richtig.



joraku schrieb:


> Seid heute Nachmittag bin ich Besitzer einer Canon  EOS 600D - meine ersten "richtigen" Schritte in die Hobby-Fotografie.  Ja, man hätte sich ja auch eine 60/ 70er kaufen können aber a) bin ich  ein armer Student und b) muss ich erstmal die "Grundzüge" der Fotografie  mit digitalen Spiegelreflexkameras lernen.
> 
> Leider war es dann  auch noch bewölkt, erst Abends wurde es besser und ich konnte im Garten /  beim Laufen mit dem Hund ein wenig herumspielen. Die paar Bilder (98,  macht richti Spaß ) habe ich bisher nur mit verschiedenen Programmen  geschossen ohne selbst irgendetwas zu verändern, außer Bildausschnitt  per Objektiv (EF-S 18-55mm 1:3,5-5,6 IS II).
> 
> Irgendwelche Tipps für einen blutigen Anfänger? Welche Fehler kann man vermeiden?



Helligkeit und Kontrast bearbeitet, Bilder verkleinert.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War der erste Versuch...

Mich würde einfach mal interessieren, was ihr dazu sagt


----------



## Hideout (6. Juli 2013)

Hmm.. was hast du denn versucht? Sieht halt alles sehr verwackelt aus 
Aber die Spiegelungen im Wasser sind schön


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Juli 2013)

Längere Belichtungszeiten 

Dass das so verwackelt ist kann ich erklären: Ich Idiot hab das Stativ zu Hause vergessen


----------



## dome001 (6. Juli 2013)

Habe mir das Canon EF 15mm f/2,8 Fisheye zugelegt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (8. Juli 2013)

Das Foto wurde im RGB Modus aufgenommen und dann in s/w umgewandelt. Danach noch einen Weißabgleich rüber und verkleinert.
Dazu hätte ich auch eine Frage: Macht es einen Unterschied ob man es gleich in s/w aufnimmt oder es erst später umwandelt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht wäre es gut gewesen, das Bild in 16:9 anstatt 4:3 zu fotografieren. Sonst gefällt es mir ganz gut.


----------



## Hideout (8. Juli 2013)

Nein es macht keinen Unterschied, die Kamera (der Sensor) nimmt alles farbig auf, die einzelnen Pixel sind eigentlich nur Helligkeitsempfindlich, davor sitzen Farbfilter, such mal nach Bayer Muster. Wenn man im Kameramenü schwarzweiß einstellt, wandelt die Kamera das Bild dann einfach um. 
Übrigens: Einen Weißabgleich brauchst du nicht machen wenn du ein schwarzweiß Bild hast.


----------



## reisball (8. Juli 2013)

*@Hideout:* Danke für die Infos. Das automatische Abgleichen habe ich gemacht, weil es vorher so aussah.
Habe mich im Post zuvor falsch ausgedrückt.

*Edit:* Habe das und andere Bilder in den Post zuvor gepackt. Dann kann man das besser Vergleichen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Juli 2013)

Bin nach der arbeit mal ein paar meter umweg gefahren und hab das hier geknipst...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (8. Juli 2013)

Leider diesig


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Juli 2013)

Als "diesig" würde ich es nichtmal unbedingt bezeichnen. Das ist einfach nur die sommertypische, sehr hohe luftfeuchte gepaart mit unmengen an licht. Diesig wäre bei mir leichter nebel, der aber definitiv ncht war.
Ich bin an dem tag übrigens mit meinem rikenon 50mm 1:1.4 + 2x telekonverter (zum ausprobieren, das obige motiv) erst ab blende 2.8 (ohne tk gerechnet) unter die 1/6000 sek belichtungszeit gefallen und selbst das vivitar 50-150 1:3.8 (ohne tk, mit dem sind die bilder entstanden) mußte ich minimal abblenden. (hatte glaube 5.6)
Ich könnte ja nochmal im winter fotografieren, aber die grüne umgebung gefällt mir irgendwie besser...


----------



## christian.pitt (9. Juli 2013)

hast du lightroom? da könnte man noch viel optimieren


----------



## Skysnake (10. Juli 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Als "diesig" würde ich es nichtmal unbedingt bezeichnen. Das ist einfach nur die sommertypische, sehr hohe luftfeuchte gepaart mit unmengen an licht. Diesig wäre bei mir leichter nebel, der aber definitiv ncht war.
> Ich bin an dem tag übrigens mit meinem rikenon 50mm 1:1.4 + 2x telekonverter (zum ausprobieren, das obige motiv) erst ab blende 2.8 (ohne tk gerechnet) unter die 1/6000 sek belichtungszeit gefallen und selbst das vivitar 50-150 1:3.8 (ohne tk, mit dem sind die bilder entstanden) mußte ich minimal abblenden. (hatte glaube 5.6)
> Ich könnte ja nochmal im winter fotografieren, aber die grüne umgebung gefällt mir irgendwie besser...


 Nein, diesig stimmt schon 

"diesig" bezieht sich auf Dunst. Mach aber mal aus "Dunst" ein Adjektiv 

Dunst (Atmosphäre)


----------



## Sixxer (10. Juli 2013)

Hier mal kein Dunst. Das ist der blanke Sand nach einem Sturm in Abu Dhabi. Zu erkennen die F1 Rennstrecke.


----------



## Placebo (11. Juli 2013)

Da geht noch deutlich was mit ein bisschen Bildbearbeitung, es sei denn du willst unbedingt diesen Effekt. Dafür braucht es nicht einmal Photoshop, müsste in GIMP auch funktionieren. Kleiner Tipp: Für Farbänderungen von normalen Fotos bei den Tiefen kältere Farben, bei den Lichtern eher wärmere (ist hier Geschmackssache), Mitteltöne nach Bedarf anpassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sixxer (11. Juli 2013)

Richtig da geht noch was! Sehr gut von dir dargestellt. Von mir aber nicht gewünscht weil: wer hat sonst solche Fotos..
Aber gut gemacht!!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Juli 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Nein, diesig stimmt schon
> 
> "diesig" bezieht sich auf Dunst. Mach aber mal aus "Dunst" ein Adjektiv
> 
> Dunst (Atmosphäre)


 Da steht aber auch, das man es teilweise schon ab 5 km sicht, nicht mehr als dunst bezeichnen kann. Die luft ist heutzutage ja nicht mehr so sauber, wie noch vor 2000 jahren.  (zusammen mit derzeit sehr hoher luftfeuchte)
Ich hab auch mal, mittels google-maps, versucht die entfernungen zu rekonstruieren. Demnach müßten es bis zum objekt der begierde (burg) ca. 800m gewesen sein. Die kirche links dahinter sollte ca.4 km distanz zu mir aufgewiesen haben und der wald dahinter vermutlich fast die doppelte distanz von mir zur kirche. Die bilder habe ich glaube mit ca. 100mm brennweite aufgenommen (ca. 150mm dank crop der kamera, objektiv war ein schiebe-zoom) und wurden noch ein wenig beschnitten.


----------



## e4syyy (12. Juli 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bin nach der arbeit mal ein paar meter umweg gefahren und hab das hier geknipst...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Bei schönem Wetter (mit tollen Wolken) weniger Feld und mehr Himmel auf das Bild. Mit Weitwinkel KANN es dann noch besser werden.


----------



## Haspu (12. Juli 2013)

Grüßt euch. Ich bin recht neu in diesem Geschäft und wollte mal eure Kritik zu meinen Bildern hören. Die Bilder sind aus dem Pfälzer Wald auf einer Wanderung erstanden. Ich wollte die Landschaft und den Ausblick ein wenig einfangen. Leider bin ich noch nicht so gut darin was die Motiv Wahl betrifft.

Würde mich freuen wenn sie euch ein bisschen gefallen würden. 

Ich muß aber dazu noch erwähnen das sie Unbearbeitet sind.



Edit: Wie kann man hier hochkante Fotos hochladen?


----------



## Luca1801 (12. Juli 2013)

Hallo, ich wollte hier auch mal einige Bilder posten. 

-Bild 1 (DSC_1236) Prag         / Nikon D3000 1/60s f/7.1 ISO 200
-Bild 2 (DSC_962) Gardasee    / Nikon D3000 1/250s f10 ISO 200
-Bild 3 (DSC_810) Gardasee    / Nikon D3000 1/200s f10 ISO 200
-Bild 4 (DSC_565) Stilvseejoch/ Nikon D3000 1/250s f10 ISO 160
-Bild 5 (DSC_0026)Wien         / Nikon D3200 1/400s f11 ISO 400 

Ich bedanke mich schonmal für's Anschauen


----------



## christian.pitt (12. Juli 2013)

@Haspu

ich würde in allen bildern das objekt nicht abschneiden (ersten 3 der baum, im 4. die blume)
unbedingt die drittelregel beachten

beim 4. bild würde ich eine kleinere blende verwenden, da das untere drittel unscharf ist

vielleicht hilft dir das: Grundlagen der Fotografie: Eine Übersicht - kwerfeldein - Fotografie Magazin


----------



## Haspu (12. Juli 2013)

Danke für die rasche Antwort. Deinen Tipp mit dem Link werde ich heute abend mal durchackern und bei meiner nächsten Wanderung beherzigen.


----------



## DerpMonstah (12. Juli 2013)

Hey Leute, da ich nicht weiterkomme bei meiner Wahl fürn Tele frag ich mal hier nach.

Also, das Tele soll für Tierfotografie sein. Auch scheues Viehzeug sollte möglich sein

Hab hier mal zwei Objektive und ein Stativ/Einbein rausgesucht: klick


----------



## Placebo (12. Juli 2013)

Für so eine Frage ist dieses Forum nicht und noch viel, viel weniger dieser Thread passend. Erhoffst du dir wirklich eine Antwort, die du nicht selbst aus irgendeiner Statistik herauslesen könntest? Ich schätze mal, dass maximal 1-2 Personen hier überhaupt zu solche hochpreisigen Modelle haben. Und die Chance, dass jeder, der für Glas so viel bezahlt, diesen Beitrag liest, mindestens ein Objektiv davon besitzt und darauf auch noch so antworten kann, dass überzeugende Argumente für eines der beiden Modelle kommen, ist gleich Null.
Geh zu einem Spezialisten und teste beide. Die 100€-200€, die der noch draufschlägt, machen den Braten nicht fett und sind vernünftig angelegt.

Die Frage in diesem Thread macht übrigens so viel Sinn, wie die Frage "8-Core Xeon CPU für Gaming vernünftig?".


----------



## DerpMonstah (12. Juli 2013)

Danke, sehr hilfreich.


----------



## christian.pitt (12. Juli 2013)

naja, er hat aber schon bedingt recht  (ich kenn mich mit sowas auch 0 aus)

meld dich lieber in einem wirklichen photgraphie-forum an!

DSLR-Forum
Fotografie Forum für Fotografen - fotografieren lernen


----------



## e4syyy (12. Juli 2013)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Hey Leute, da ich nicht weiterkomme bei meiner Wahl fürn Tele frag ich mal hier nach.
> 
> Also, das Tele soll für Tierfotografie sein. Auch scheues Viehzeug sollte möglich sein
> 
> Hab hier mal zwei Objektive und ein Stativ/Einbein rausgesucht: klick


 
Hey,
ich besitze dein aufgeführtes 70-200mm 2,8L IS II. Das beste Objektiv was ich mir je gekauft hab! Doch ob die Brennweite von 200mm für Tierfotos ausreichen? Im Zoo vielleicht..... In der "Wildnis" würde ich eher das 100-400mm L von Canon nehmen, zwar nicht so lichtstark aber im dunkeln oder bei schlechtem Wetter macht man eh weniger Aufnahmen von Tieren. 
Oder halt das Weltklasse 70-200mm gekauft mit einem 2x Extender! So hast du bis 200mm ein richtig geiles lichtstarkes Tele und nur von 200-400mm geht dir halt etwas verloren. 

Stativ/Einbein benutze ich generell nur Manfrotto aus Carbon. Da schwört eigentlich jeder Fotograf drauf.
Gruß

P.S. Meine Rechtschreibung geht flöten... es ist spät >_<


----------



## Schrauberopi (13. Juli 2013)

@Luca1801: Wenn Du die Exifs im Bild eingebunden lässt, kann man die Daten mit einem Exif-Viewer auslesen, erspart Schreibarbeit. 



			
				e4syyy schrieb:
			
		

> Stativ/Einbein benutze ich generell nur Manfrotto aus Carbon. Da schwört eigentlich jeder Fotograf drauf.


Es gibt so manchen Fotografen, der Dir da ganz etwas anderes erzählen kann.


@DerpMonstah: Die Stative, und der Kopf, die du rausgesucht hast, sind natürlich vom Feinsten.  Ich selbst nutze Ein- und Dreibein von Benro aus Carbon. Die tragen problemlos die schwere D300s, mit Batteriegriff, dem 120-300 und Konverter. Es sind zum Teil Gitzo-Nachbauten. Ich bin mit meinen sehr zufrieden. Kugelkopf ist bei mir der Benro B2. - ebenfalls sehr empfehlenswert. Für das Monopod empfehle ich Dir einen Zwei-Wege-Neiger. Wenn Du hier auch vom Feinsten möchtest, schau Dir mal die Neiger von RRS an. Wenn es denn doch etwas preiswerter sein darf, schau mal den Sirui L10 an. Der ist dem von RRS sehr ähnlich und absolut stabil. Mit meinem bin  ich ebenfalls sehr zufrieden. Falls es um Einbein oder Dreibein geht, schau, wofür es eher gebraucht wird. Im Zoo (aus Platzgründen) oder wenn es mal schneller gehen soll, ist das Einbein die bessere Wahl. Dafür sind sehr lange Belichtungszeiten damit nicht möglich. Zumindest ich, kann mein Einbein nicht eine Sekunde lang absolut verwackelfrei halten. Bei langen Brennweiten, genügt schon die kleinste Bewegung. Ein Dreibein (insbesondere von Gitzo ) bietet hier deutliche Vorteile. Dafür ist es aber auch schwerer, langsamer - und teurer.

Zum Objektiv hatten wir ja schon Kontakt. Das 70-200 ist sicher ein absolutes Top-Glas. Für Tiere, egal ob Zoo oder Wildlife, leider etwas zu kurz. Mein 120-300mm ist mir trotz Telekonverter (Sigma 1.4x), also 420mm am Crop, oftmals immer noch zu kurz. Angeblich ist es auch mit dem 2x Konverter noch gut.

Wenn das neue Sigma ebensogut verarbeitet ist, wie mein 35mm aus der Art-Serie, ist es den Aufpreis gegenüber dem Auslaufmodell wohl wert. Schau doch mal, ob Du es irgendwo ausleihen kannst, zum Testen oder zumindest mal aufsetzen. Optisch soll das neue, dem alten sehr ähnlich sein. Über meines kann ich nichts Negatives sagen (mit Außnahme der Klapperdeckel und Geli).


----------



## DerpMonstah (13. Juli 2013)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> naja, er hat aber schon bedingt recht  (ich kenn mich mit sowas auch 0 aus)
> 
> meld dich lieber in einem wirklichen photgraphie-forum an!
> 
> ...


 
Angemeldet bin ich schon seit ich die Kamera hab, aber ich wollte es zuerst mal hier probieren, da ich noch nicht so viel Erfahrung gesammelt hab. ("Amateur-Thread" im Titel...) Kann ich ja nicht ahnen, dass man gleich so ne Abfuhr erteilt bekommt nur weil man Wert auf Qualität legt.

@e4syyy Stimmt. Vielleicht nehm ich einfach das 70-200, da weiß man im Gegensatz zu Sigma ja, dass es sich bewährt hat.
Hast du Staubprobleme beim 100-400? Hab gelesen das soll Luft ansaugen beim Zoomen.

@Schrauberopi Lensrentals hat das Sport und den Vorgänger mal auseinandergenommen: LensRentals.com - Sigma 120-300 f/2.8 Part II: Comparative Anatomy
Abgesehen davon berichten einige User im DSLR-Forum von Fokusproblemen. Andererseits, wie du schon in der PN gesagt hast haben wahrscheinlich sehr viel mehr keine Probleme.
Stativ, naja^^ Wenn ich das Canon 70-200 oder 100-400 nehme werde ich das Stativ nochmal überdenken.


----------



## Sixxer (13. Juli 2013)

Ich erlese hier das du mit dem Tele professionelle Fotos machen willst. Und du selbst vor Carbon nicht zurückschreckst. Mal ganz ehrlich: Dann nimm auch ein Profiobjektiv!! Alles andere wird für Wildlife einfach nur Mist.
Bei einem 70- 200 für Wildlife kann ich leider schmunzeln. Nimm dieses.
Ansonsten kann ich mich Mr. Placebo nur anschließen.
Und nicht die Technik ist ausschlaggebend eher denn was dahinter steht und "abdrückt".
*Canon EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4x - Telezoom - Canon Deutschland*


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Juli 2013)

e4syyy schrieb:


> Bei schönem Wetter (mit tollen Wolken) weniger Feld und mehr Himmel auf das Bild.


Das mit den wolken kann ich leider schlecht beeinflussen, da ich frühs um 6 nicht weiß wie es 16 uhr aussehen wird. Allerdings stimme ich dir zu, mit ein paar schönen wolken, plus evt. interessanten schattenwurf dieser, würde das bild besser aussehen.
An dem thema "weniger feld" muß ich noch arbeiten. Ich fotografiere mit analogen objektiven und da bekomme ich derzeit nur mittig schärfe hin. (kameraunterstützt) Ich muß bei gelegenheit nochmal herum probieren, wie ich die auch an eine andere stelle des bildes bekomme. (vorzugsweise bei solchen bildern nach unten ggf. auch unter rechts bzw. links)


> Mit Weitwinkel KANN es dann noch besser werden.


 Mit einem weitwinkel (50mm und drunter?) hätte ich an der stelle keine chance gehabt da ich zu weit vom objekt weg war. (keine lust dem bauern durchs feld zu trampeln) Hätte dann zu sehr croppen müssen.

@ DerpMonstah
Ich würde evt. noch ein sigma 50-500 oder ein 150-500 in die runde werfen. Beide objektive sollen sehr gut sein, wobei das 50-500 wohl noch einen tick besser als das 150-500 ist. (suche derzeit auch nach einer hohen brennweite für meine pentax) Wegen der lichtstärke würde ich mir auch keine so großen gedanken machen, da du bei miesen verhältnissen wohl eh keine tiere fotografieren wirst und man bei derartigen brennweiten sowieso keine 2.8 erwarten kann.


----------



## Luca1801 (13. Juli 2013)

@Schreuberopi Okay, danke! Werde ich bei den nächsten Bildern machen.


----------



## dorow (20. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
hier mal ein schneller Schnappschuss. Bitte mal eure Meinung dazu sagen.

Kameramodell:                Canon EOS 650D
Tv(Verschlusszeit):          1/100
Av(Blendenzahl):             7.1
Filmempfindlichkeit (ISO): 100
Objektiv:                        EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM
Brennweite:                    49.0mm


----------



## Schmidde (20. Juli 2013)

Ich finde der Hintergrund lenkt zu stark vom eigentlichen Motiv ab bzw die Schuhe sind Teilweise nur schwer erkennbar.
Da wäre der bewölkte Himmel als Hintergrund meiner Meinung nach die bessere Wahl gewesen.


----------



## dorow (20. Juli 2013)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Ich finde der Hintergrund lenkt zu stark vom eigentlichen Motiv ab bzw die Schuhe sind Teilweise nur schwer erkennbar.
> Da wäre der bewölkte Himmel als Hintergrund meiner Meinung nach die bessere Wahl gewesen.


Da hast du recht. Leider war der Licht Einfall von der anderen Seite zu stark und man hatte keinen richtigen platz von der Seite.


----------



## reisball (20. Juli 2013)

16:9



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



Hersteller:    Panasonic
Kamera:    DMC-TZ8
Firmware:    GIMP 2.8.2
Datum:    20.07.2013 17:11:06
Blende:    f 3,6
ISO-Wert:    80
Belichtungszeit:    1/80 s
EV    ±0,00 EV
Programm:    P - Automatik
Meßmodus:    Multisegment
Blitz:    Aus
Weißabgleich:    Automatik
Zoom:    6,5 mm Real
Auflösung:    4320 x 2432 Pixel (Fein)
Bilddichte:    180 x 180 dpi
Kompression:    4,0:1
Makromodus:    Aus
Dateilänge:    7104303 Bytes
Blitz::    Aus
Kamera-Orientierung:    0° / Z:Oben S:links
Datum der letzten Änderung:    20.07.2013 20:59:55
YCbCr Positionierung:    Nullpunkt
EXIF-Version:    V 2.21
Datum der Digitalisierung:    20.07.2013 17:11:06
FlashPix Version:    V 1.00
CCD Sensortyp:    1 Chip Farb-CCD
Minimaler Blendenwert:    f4 (real f3,44)
Bildquelle:    DSC
Bildverarbeitung:    Normaler Prozeß
Belichtungsmodus:    Auto Belichtung
Weißabgleichmodus:    Auto Weißabgleich
Digitalzoom:    0,00x Zoom
KB-Brennweite:    40 mm
Szenenaufnahme:    Standard
Kontrast:    Normal
Farbsättigung:    Normal
Schärfe:    Normal
Bildqualität:    Fein
Version:    0100
Weißabgleich II:    Auto
Fokus-Modus:    Autofokus (AF)
Bildstabilisator:    Mode 1
Makro-Modus II:    Aus
Programm-Modus:    Automatik
Farbmodus:    Aus
Tonaufzeichnung:    Aus
Kontrast II:    Normal
Rauschunterdrückung:    Standard


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Juli 2013)

So, da will ich auch mal wieder was beisteuern. 
Das Horch-Museum in zwickau hat dieses jahr wieder eine oldtimer-rallye veranstaltet und ich hab mal vorbei geschaut. Leider hatte ich das falsche objektiv mit, denn 35mm brennweite an minimum waren noch zu lang. 28 oder 17 wären besser wobei etwas in richtung fisheye wohl fast optimal gewesen wäre, da man max. 50cm abstand zu den autos wahren konnte. (mann will es ja komplett drauf haben)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das erste ist eine corvette und das zweite ein skoda. (ja, die haben auch tradition)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das interior eines alten mecedes. Bei dem anblick ist hoffentlich jedem klar, woher der begriff armaturenbrett kommt wobei man das auch armaturenbaum nennen könnte.  Bei einem frontalcrash möchte ich da zumindest nicht mit meinem kopf einschlagen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und noch ein kleines rätselbild. Wer weiß was für ein auto das ist? (der weiße, nicht der mustang dahinter)


----------



## skyw8lk3r (21. Juli 2013)

müsste ein Melkus RS 1000 sein. Ein Sportwagen aus der DDR.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Juli 2013)

Müßte nicht nur, ist es sogar.  Beschriftet ist er aber mit RS1600. (gleiche karosse aber 4-takt motor, wenn ich mich nicht irre)


----------



## DerpMonstah (24. Juli 2013)

Kennt jemand diesen Shop? Fotozubehr und Kamerazubehr Versand - Kaufen im Enjoyyourcamera.com Shop

Möchte da was bestellen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Juli 2013)

Kennen-> ja, was direkt über deren shop bestellt-> nein. Allerdings kannst du bei denen auch via amazon-marketplace bestellen. (hab von denen eine adapter von minolta-objektiv auf pentax) Die lieferung war relativ zügig.
Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist-> nachname.


----------



## Sixxer (24. Juli 2013)

Bitte um konstruktive Kritik. Danke.


----------



## jaggerbagger (25. Juli 2013)

@Sixxer: Einfach nur Wow, sehr geiles Bild. Das Licht gefällt mir sehr und dieses Blau. Super.


----------



## Sixxer (25. Juli 2013)

Danke. Ich werd mal die nächsten Tage Bilder meiner ehemaligen Mühle rauskramen, bissl bearbeiten und dann hier online stellen.


----------



## jaggerbagger (25. Juli 2013)

gute Sache.
Was für eine "Mühle" ist das?

Und kann mir jemand bisschen was zum Einsatz von Softboxen erzählen?
Wie setze ich die ein? Hab noch keine Erfahrung damit.


----------



## Sixxer (25. Juli 2013)

Ist ein Auto 
Softboxen:
Lichtformer


----------



## christian.pitt (25. Juli 2013)

vielleicht hilft dir das: Stilllife Teil 2: Lichtgestaltung - kwerfeldein - Fotografie Magazin


----------



## jaggerbagger (26. Juli 2013)

Super, dankeschön 
Hat mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## e4syyy (27. Juli 2013)

So hab heute mal wieder ein tolles Shooting hinter mir. Knapp 700 Bilder. 


Hier ein Unbearbeitetes. Mit Nachbearbeitung lässt sich noch einiges verbessern... aber mir gefallen die Bilder wie der Fotograf sie macht und nicht der PC... 
*Kritik *und Lob erwünscht.


----------



## Schrauberopi (28. Juli 2013)

Mir ist das Licht etwas zu hart. An ihrem linken Arm, der Hüfte und dem Bein sind weite Bereiche ausgebrannt. Etwas weniger Licht wäre hier gut gewesen. Wenn denn zu viele Bereiche im Schatten liegen, hätten hier ein Reflektor oder ein ganz leichter Aufhellblitz geholfen. Rechts hätte auf dem Bild noch etwas mehr Raum sein können, dafür links evtl. etwas weniger.

Edit:
Ich muss noch mal was zur Nachbearbeitung sagen, früher gab man den Film zum Entwickeln und heute machen genau das gleiche die RAW-Konverter (Capture-NX2, Lightroom...). Ein gutes Labor hat auch früher die Belichtung noch etwas angepasst. 
Fast alle Anpassungen, die ich in Capture NX2 vornehme, kann ich auch direkt in der Kamera einstellen. Ich kann (zumindest bei Nikon) Schärfe, Belichtungskorrektur, Farbsättigung und vieles mehr nach der Aufnahme direkt, in der Kamera korrigieren. Allerdings muss ich mich dann mit dem winzigen Display rumärgern. Denn doch lieber am PC. Die Software der Kamera macht aus den Nullen und Einsen  des Sensors erst ein Bild. Manchmal muss man bei der Software halt helfend eingreifen, direkt in der Kamera oder am PC.


----------



## jaggerbagger (28. Juli 2013)

Originalaufnahme


----------



## Sixxer (29. Juli 2013)

Was würdet ihr anders machen?
Die Figur ist ca. einen Zentimeter groß.


----------



## Schrauberopi (29. Juli 2013)

Nach rechts setzen, so dass die Figur ins Bild guckt und etwas mehr Licht (Reflektor, weißes Papier) von rechts auf die Figur.


----------



## e4syyy (30. Juli 2013)

@ Schrauberopi: Ja leider sind die Kanten etwas ausgefressen. Es war aber auch verdammt viel Sonne und infolgedessen Wasser Spiegelungen am Rhein. Von vorne habe ich ein Sunbounce benutzt. Die Bilder im Schatten + Sunboune sind deutlich besser geworden.

Hier noch eins vom selben Tag. Ich mag es, wenn die Bilder klar sind und nicht so ausgewaschen wie von vielen anderen Fotografen.

(Hab das Bild von meinem Facebook Profil kopiert, weil ich auf der Arbeit bin. Daher bissi schlechtere Quali.)


----------



## Hideout (30. Juli 2013)

Sieht so aus als hättest du einen dicken Grashalm vor der Linse gehabt, quer über dem Model.


----------



## Haspu (30. Juli 2013)

Kann mich nur anschließen. Bin zwar ein absoluter Laie (noch), aber ich finde das dieser "Grashalm" vom Model ablenkt. Ansonsten finde ich deine Bilder sehr schön natürlich.


----------



## Airboume (30. Juli 2013)

Moin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wassertropfen auf einem LCD-Panel und mit kleiner Taschenlampe 15sek. beleuchtet. ​


----------



## Schrauberopi (30. Juli 2013)

@e4syyy: Das gefällt mir schon erheblich besser. Der Grashalm, oder was auch immer es war, wurde ja schon genannt. Die Haltung des Models finde ich allerdings etwas merkwürdig. Schau mal hier: Posing Guide: 21 Sample Poses to Get You Started with Photographing Women


----------



## der_yappi (31. Juli 2013)

Dublin - Half Penny Bridge
"Freihändig", nur auf Geländer abgestützt (hatte weder Stativ noch ähnliches bei)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (31. Juli 2013)

Immer schön die Luft anhalten  3sec. sind trotz aufstützen nicht schlecht, ohne zu verwackeln. Das Bild gefällt, ich würde allerdings die Flares (oder ist es Dreck auf dem Sensor oder der Linse?) beim Hochhaus und dem Kran noch wegstempeln.
Als kleiner Tipp, schaff dir einen Bohnensack an.


----------



## DP455 (1. August 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> "Freihändig", nur auf Geländer abgestützt (hatte weder Stativ noch ähnliches bei)


Yo, leider etwas verwackelt. Bei 'ner Nikon D90 kannst du als Empfindlichkeit auch noch ohne weiteres ISO400 (hätte die Belichtungszeit halbiert) nutzen. Selbst ISO800 (hätte die Belichtungszeit "geviertelt") liefert noch anständige Ergebnisse. Eine tonnenförmige Verzeichnung ist auch erkennbar. Bei 'ner Brennweite von 22mm (ohne Crop) ist das aber auch kein Wunder. Was für ein Objektiv hast du benutzt? In den EXIF-Daten steht was von 'ner maximalen Blende von 2,8. Da gibt es ja, selbst was Zoomobjektive angeht, im Preissegment von ~300€ aufwärts eine ganze Reihe guter Objektive, wo man bereits mit einmaligem Abblenden sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielen kann. Insofern bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob f/6.3 bei der Aufnahme zwingend notwendig gewesen ist. 

Hattest du einen Selbst- bzw. Fernauslöser (geht aus den EXIF-Daten leider nicht hervor) benutzt? 'Sollte man bei Langzeichtbelichtungen auf jeden Fall tun, um (mögliche) Verwacklungen (weiter) zu reduzieren. Fernauslöser, sofern nicht von den Kameraherstellern selbst, kosten auch nicht die Welt (~10€) und sind meiner Meinung nach eine sinnvolle Investition. Wenn ich nachts mal mit der DSLR unterwegs bin, habe ich für genau solche Situationen auch immer ein "Ministativ" (Joby Hybrid Gorillapod) dabei. Das verbraucht nicht viel Platz, ist leicht, flexibel einsetzbar (durch die biegsamen Beine). Die Tragfähigkeit von ~1kg reicht bei mir selbst noch für 'ne Kombi aus 600D & Tamron 17-50mm 2,8er Objektiv. Der Schnellverschluss funzt genauso gut wie der neigbare Kugelkopf, die Wasserwaage ist auch ein nettes Gimmick. Für ~30€ eine schöne Ergänzung für alle Nachtschwärmer, die nicht immer gleich ein Stativ mit sich rumschleppen wollen...

*
*


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (1. August 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Immer schön die Luft anhalten  3sec. sind trotz aufstützen nicht schlecht, ohne zu verwackeln. Das Bild gefällt, ich würde allerdings die Flares (oder ist es Dreck auf dem Sensor oder der Linse?) beim Hochhaus und dem Kran noch wegstempeln.
> Als kleiner Tipp, schaff dir einen Bohnensack an.



besser langsam ausatmen :p 

trotz freihand gute bilder!


----------



## der_yappi (1. August 2013)

Sind Flares

Habe mit Absicht nur ISO200 genommen und mal in den mittleren Bereich abgeblendet.
Ziel war ja eine lange Verschlusszeit um die Leute von der Brücke etwas weg und das Wasser weicher zu kriegen.

Hatte keinen Funk / Fernauslöser - wäre an den Stellen auch nicht möglich gewesen.
Sonst hätte ich meine Cam aus dem Liffey fischen dürfen 
SVA wäre vlt noch gut gewesen.

Werde mir für solche Sachen vlt mal nen The Pod Green kaufen.


----------



## djnoob (1. August 2013)

Yuppi, flares können ganz nice sein, aber ich finde das die besonders auf deinem nachtbild unpassend sind. Ist es zufällig das Tokina 11-16?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DP455 (1. August 2013)

Ne, das kann's ja nicht sein, wenn die Brennweite (ohne Crop) laut EXIF-Daten 22mm betrug...


----------



## djnoob (1. August 2013)

ja gut, das liegt auch ab und an an günstige UV Schutz Filter, die solche Flares verursachen. Der beste Schutz ist immo die Sonnenblende drauf zu haben.


----------



## der_yappi (1. August 2013)

Ne - Sigma 18-50 EX f2.8

Mal die O'Connell Bridge - ist übrigens so breit wie lang




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleiche Kombi wie im ersten Bild.
Auch wieder Flares - dafür aber mMn um einiges schärfer.
Hatte dort ne besser Möglichkeit die Kamera zu positionieren


----------



## djnoob (1. August 2013)

hattest ein UV filter drauf?


----------



## der_yappi (1. August 2013)

Ja - habe auf 3 von 5 Linsen nen UV-Filter


----------



## djnoob (1. August 2013)

Wird wohl der Grund sein für die Flares.


----------



## DP455 (1. August 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ne - Sigma 18-50 EX f2.8dafür aber mMn um einiges schärfer.


Yo, dafür fällt die tonnenförmige Verzeichnung aber brennweitenbedingt (18mm) auch noch größer aus, siehe zum Beispiel Hochhaus. Du könntest aus so 'ner (Einzel)Aufnahme, (unter anderem) was den Dynamikumfang angeht, auch noch mehr rausholen, wenn du im Rohformat fotografieren würdest. Ein guter, kostenloser Konverter wäre Raw Therapee, wenn du das mal ausprobieren möchtest. Damit ließen sich dann auch Distorsionen beseitigen. Ansonsten im jpg-Format vielleicht auch mal 'ne Belichtungsreihe machen und daraus ein HDR-Bild erzeugen...


----------



## reisball (2. August 2013)

Che Gue Mario, aufgenommen in Leipzig.


----------



## target2804 (2. August 2013)

Eine größere Blende hätte dem Bild mMn gut getan. Ich finde es großflächig unscharf, gerade die roten ziegelsteine um den mario herum, was einen unscharfen gesamteindruck hinterlässt. 
habe wirklich 2x hinschaeun müssen, um den schärfepiunkt einigermaßen zu finden.


----------



## reisball (2. August 2013)

*@target:* Vielen Dank für die Kritik. Das war mir vorher gar nicht aufgefallen. Vlt gefällt dir dieses hier besser.


----------



## DP455 (2. August 2013)

Abblenden bringt bei Kompaktkameras mit kleinen Sensoren und vielen (und damit auch kleineren) Pixeln nicht viel, zumal es in den allermeisten Fällen eh nur sehr begrenzt (1-2 Blenden) möglich ist. Schaut man sich die Belichtungszeit aus den EXIF-Informationen an, dann wäre Abblenden bei 'ner Freihandaufnahme (auch mit Stabi) hier auch nicht sonderlich ratsam gewesen, zumal man, was das Hochschrauben der ISOs ohne spürbare Verluste an Bildinformationen angeht, nicht mal ansatzweise den Spielraum einer DSLR hat (auch den deutlich kleineren Sensoren geschuldet) und man daher bei so 'ner Knipse wie der Pana immer darauf achten sollte, die ISOs so niedrig wie möglich zu halten. 'Keine Ahnung, ob da jetzt ein Graben vor dem Mario war. Ansonsten wäre es sinnvoll(er) gewesen, den Mario bei kleinen Blendenzahlen (offener Blende) "plan" abzulichten, um eine gleichmäßige(re) Schärfeverteilung (weniger Schärfeebenen als beim schrägen Ablichten der Mauer) im Foto zu haben...

@ reisball

Das ist doch ein Crop vom ersten Foto...


----------



## target2804 (2. August 2013)

Ich war jetzt der Meinung, dass es eine DSLR gewesen sein könnte. habe mir die exifs nicht angesehen.

bei solchen bildern mag ich, ist nunmal mein geschmack, auch eher sogar überschärfte bilder, die z.b. durch das "überschärfen" im PS artefakte aufweisen^^ finde das total interessant.


----------



## nfsgame (2. August 2013)

DP455 schrieb:


> Brennweite (ohne Crop)


 
Wieso immer die Anmerkung? Die Brennweite ist eine physikalische Größe (Distanz optisches Zentrum -> Sensor), der es egal ist an was für einem Sensor das Objektiv hängt . Der Blickwinkel ändert sich equivalent, ja das schon.


----------



## reisball (3. August 2013)

*@DP455:* Kein Crop, sondern ein zweites Bild! Habe beide noch in 4000x3000px.


----------



## DP455 (3. August 2013)

Yip sorry, mein Fehler. 'Hatte mich verguckt. Den EXIF-Informationen zufolge sind es wirklich 2 verschiedene Aufnahmen...


----------



## reisball (3. August 2013)

Kein Problem!


----------



## Hideout (3. August 2013)

Hallo reisball, dein Bild gefällt mir richtig gut. Das schwarzweiß, die harten Kontraste und das Motiv, richtig schön dramatisch.
Die dynamische Schräglage ist interessant, bin mir nicht sicher ob sie dazu harmoniert oder im Kontrast steht.
Es sieht ein wenig unscharf aus, das könnte aber gut an der starken Komprimierung liegen oder hast du Freihand belichtet?


----------



## reisball (3. August 2013)

Das ist Freihand gemacht und mit Sicherheit ein bischen unscharf . Btw. bei der Schräglage habe ich mich an der untersten Leiste auf dem Boden orientiert.
Das Bild ist übrigens im alten Bahnhof Pankow Heinersdorf entstanden.


----------



## Balomanja (4. August 2013)

Hallo allerseits,

hier mal ein Panorama einer Stadt. Leider war das Wetter an dem Tag extrem diesig (sieht man ja). Ungünstig aber so ist das halt manchmal. Ich hoffe ich habe das beste aus der Situation gemacht und die Überblendung am linken Rand finde ich persönlich sogar ganz nett. 

Jetzt ist nur die Frage: Wo war ich?  Wer weiß es? Kleiner Tipp: Der Flug dauert ab Helsinki 10 Stunden.


----------



## Skysnake (4. August 2013)

Müsste Amerika Ostküste sein. Sieht zumindest architektonisch und vom Stadtbild her danach aus.


----------



## Balomanja (4. August 2013)

Leider völlig daneben..... Die Stadt ist auch deutlich größer, als alles was man an der Ostküste der USA findet


----------



## der_yappi (4. August 2013)

Asien - meine Vermutung HongKong oder Tokio


----------



## Balomanja (4. August 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Asien - meine Vermutung HongKong oder Tokio



Tokio ist richtig.  HongKong ist etwas "gepackter", bzw. die Wolkenkratzerdichte ist einfach höher.


----------



## DP455 (4. August 2013)

Aussicht vom Tokio Skytree...


----------



## Balomanja (4. August 2013)

DP455 schrieb:


> Aussicht vom Tokio Skytree...


 Bleibt auch nicht mehr viel übrig muss man leider sagen. Der Skytree steht ja sonst nur noch in nähe des Beer-Building (goldenes Gebäude im Anhang) und die Wolkenkratzer in Tokio sind an sich auch nicht die höchsten....


----------



## Placebo (8. August 2013)

Erster Versuch an Straßenfotografie



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## netheral (8. August 2013)

Mich hat der DI-Thread dazu inspiriert, Bilder vom Landschaftspark Duisburg zu posten. Da ich nicht glaube, dass ich im "richtigen" Thread etwas zu suchen habe, poste ich sie lieber hier:

Ich kann leider absolut nicht beurteilen, ob meine Bildkomposition geglückt ist. Weiter rein in die Anlage kann man derzeit leider nicht, daher auch von dort keine Fotos.  Ist zwar mittlerweile recht "totgeknipst", aber ich empfand es als sehr spannend, mal Nachtfotografie auszuprobieren. War übrigens mein "1. Mal" im Dunkeln.  Beim 1. Bild (mit dem etwas großen Noiseblocker Verschnitt ) war es noch recht hell. Kamera ist eine Sony D-SLT-A57 mit dem Tamron 17-50 2.8.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (10. August 2013)

Erste Versuche Rennsportfotografie zur 54. cosmo Wartburg Rallye. Hab mal auf die schnelle aus den 800 Bildern ein paar rausgesucht die auf den ersten Blick nicht so schlecht aussahen. Ist aber wie erwartet sehr viel Ausschuss dabei, aber ich hab ja noch 2 Tage zum Üben. Aller Anfang ist schwer.  Den Rest muss ich nächste Woche durchschauen da es gleich schon wieder weiter geht.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (10. August 2013)

Sehr schön die Rennwagen-Bilder! 

Hab noch eine kleine Auswahl aus Kreta... in 4 Wochen dann noch Bilder aus London 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (10. August 2013)

pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:


> Sehr schön die Rennwagen-Bilder!  Hab noch eine kleine Auswahl aus Kreta... in 4 Wochen dann noch Bilder aus London   <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=672588"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=672589"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=672590"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=672591"/>



Bild 1 finde ich langweilig. Auf dem 2. stört mich persönlich die Person rechts außen.

Übrigens ist Signatur fehlerhaft: es heißt LIFE is TOO Short


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (10. August 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Bild 1 finde ich langweilig. Auf dem 2. stört mich persönlich die Person rechts außen.
> 
> Übrigens ist Signatur fehlerhaft: es heißt LIFE is TOO Short


 
Danke für den Hinweis. Welch fauxpas.

Bild 1 als Wallpaper gedacht - hatte ich nun einige Zeit auf dem iPad. Die Person störte mich bei der Aufnahme auch, allerdings war es schwer ihr zu sagen sie solle sich verkrümeln... 

Übrigens ist Signatur fehlerhaft: es heißt Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis(se)


----------



## totovo (11. August 2013)

pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:


> Sehr schön die Rennwagen-Bilder!
> 
> Hab noch eine kleine Auswahl aus Kreta... in 4 Wochen dann noch Bilder aus London
> 
> ...


 

Ich war mal so frei und habe die Person gebeten zu verschwinden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (11. August 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Ich war mal so frei und habe die Person gebeten zu verschwinden
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=673082"/>



danke für deine mühe - hatte mir noch nicht die Zeit nehmen wollen. Sieht cool aus - als wallpaper nun wundervoll nutzbar


----------



## DP455 (11. August 2013)

Du willst das zweite als Wallpaper benutzen??? Das ist doch arschlangweilig. Da passiert doch gar nichts. Keine Atmosphäre, kein Punkt auf dem Foto, wo du sagen würdest, der hätte dich von Anfang an gefesselt. Und die Lichtsituation ist auch bescheiden. Ich würde ja die dritte Aufnahme nehmen und die Verzeichnung, erkennbar am Horizont, entfernen. Ein deutlich besserer Bildaufbau - das erkennst du schon am Verhältnis Wasser/Himmel. Da hattest du auch viel schöneres Morgen- oder Abendlicht, dementsprechend bessere Kontraste. Da kommt was rüber bei demjenigen, der sich das anschaut. Da entsteht mit den brechenden Wellen und dem aufbrausenden Wasser eine Action/Spannung, die du gut eingefangen hast. Fällt dir das nicht selber auf ?


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (11. August 2013)

DP455 schrieb:


> Du willst das zweite als Wallpaper benutzen??? Das ist doch arschlangweilig. Da passiert doch gar nichts. Keine Atmosphäre, kein Punkt auf dem Foto, wo du sagen würdest, der hätte dich von Anfang an gefesselt. Und die Lichtsituation ist auch bescheiden. Ich würde ja die dritte Aufnahme nehmen und die Verzeichnung, erkennbar am Horizont, entfernen. Ein deutlich besserer Bildaufbau - das erkennst du schon am Verhältnis Wasser/Himmel. Da hattest du auch viel schöneres Morgen- oder Abendlicht, dementsprechend bessere Kontraste. Da kommt was rüber bei demjenigen, der sich das anschaut. Da entsteht mit den brechenden Wellen und dem aufbrausenden Wasser eine Action/Spannung, die du gut eingefangen hast. Fällt dir das nicht selber auf ?



Doch, durchaus - allerdings bewege ich mir hier bewusst im Amateur-Bereich. Ich bin eben kein Profi und oft genug kommt ein gutes Bild beinahe schon zufällig zustande. Bild 3 mag ich selbst auch sehr. Habe auch eine Weile gebraucht um es anständig einzufangen. Jeder fängt mal klein an und probiert rum. 
Aber immerhin verstehst du dich auf eine solide Feedback-Technik - ganz m Gegenteil zu manch anderem Forum-Benutzer.


----------



## DP455 (11. August 2013)

Bild 4 wäre ohne den Baum und den Pickup vom Aufbau her auch verdammt gut gewesen. Stell dir das mal gedanklich vor. Ansonsten kann man bei solchen Lichtbedingungen auch noch mehr aus der Aufnahme rausholen, indem man einen guten UV-Filter benutzt (haben viele auch als Objektivschutz)...


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (11. August 2013)

DP455 schrieb:


> Bild 4 wäre ohne den Baum und den Pickup vom Aufbau her auch verdammt gut gewesen. Stell dir das mal gedanklich vor. Ansonsten kann man bei solchen Lichtbedingungen auch noch mehr aus der Aufnahme rausholen, indem man einen guten UV-Filter benutzt (haben viele auch als Objektivschutz)...



Da hab ich sogar einen montiert! Allerdings stammt die letzte Aufnahme von meiner Freundin (geschossen mit einer Nikon Kompaktkamera aus dem fahrenden Auto heraus )


----------



## DerpMonstah (12. August 2013)

Heute Vormittag ist mein neues Objektiv angekommen! Ein Canon 70-200 2.8L USM

Und hier das beste Bild von den Testbildern. Mit Lightroom könnte man da bestimmt noch einiges rausholen, bin aber erst beim einlernen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der schwarze Balken rechts ist der Fensterrahmen und der schwarze Fleck links oben ist vom Hintergrund, nicht dass da jemand auf die Idee käme das sei vom Objektiv/Kamera.

Hier ist die RAW-Datei falls sich jemand daran versuchen will. https://www.dropbox.com/s/brhac4fprjh3frd/IMG_1654.CR2


----------



## Skysnake (13. August 2013)

Wau, die Abbildungsleistung weiß zu gefallen  Und das für ein Zoom


----------



## christian.pitt (13. August 2013)

dann musst du aber mal auf den preis schauen 

aber ist echt ein wahnsinnig gutes objektiv 
(hoffentlich nutzt du es auch aus )


----------



## Schrauberopi (13. August 2013)

@DerpMonstah: Für Offenblende wirklich gut 



			
				DP455 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten kann man bei solchen Lichtbedingungen auch noch mehr aus der Aufnahme rausholen, indem man einen guten UV-Filter benutzt (haben viele auch als Objektivschutz)...


Ein UV-Filter bewirkt hier nichts, außer dass durch das zusätzliche Glas die Chance deutlich steigt, dass Reflexionen (Flares) zu sehen sind. Moderne DSLRs brauchen keinen UV-Filter (außnahme evtl. im Gebirge bei Dunst). Als Schutzfilter halte ich die Dinger zumindest für sehr fragwürdig. Bei mir kommt er nur am windigen Sandstrand oder beim Moto-Cross usw. drauf. Ein Polfilter wäre bei dem Bild die bessere Wahl gewesen. Der Himmel gewinnt deutlich an Farbe und die Wasserreflextionen kann man sich schön "hindrehen".


----------



## DP455 (13. August 2013)

Für mich ist das Dunst vor der Gebirgskette im Hintergrund, aber gut...


----------



## Placebo (13. August 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Ein UV-Filter bewirkt hier nichts, außer dass durch das zusätzliche Glas die Chance deutlich steigt, dass Reflexionen (Flares) zu sehen sind. Moderne DSLRs brauchen keinen UV-Filter (außnahme evtl. im Gebirge bei Dunst). Als Schutzfilter halte ich die Dinger zumindest für sehr fragwürdig. Bei mir kommt er nur am windigen Sandstrand oder beim Moto-Cross usw. drauf.


Ich nehme den als "durchsichtigen Objektivdeckel". Dann muss ich schon nicht ein extra Teil mit mir herumschleppen (das am Ende sowieso nur verloren geht), und wenn er verkratzt.. was soll's? Dafür war er doch da, mehr oder weniger


----------



## DP455 (13. August 2013)

So'n Polfilter macht aber auch nur dann Laune, wenn man ihn an Objektiven mit Innenfokussierung einsetzt. Und genau das ist es ja, was den Kitoptiken fehlt. Also darf man dann (zumindest bei Aufnahmen im Nahbereich) jedes mal ein Stativ mit sich rumschleppen oder muss sehen, wie man die Kamera anderseitig festmacht, da man ja ohne IF erst fokussieren und dann erst den Polfilter richtig einstellen kann...


----------



## djnoob (13. August 2013)

Ich habe meine verkauft und werde mir wohl für meine Zwecke auch keine mehr kaufen. Spiegelndes Wasser hin oder her. Blauer Himmel effekt Polfilter effekt, erreicht man zwar schon, aber der unterschied in meinen Augen war nicht so extrem und der wow effekt hat da auch gefehlt. Von daher spare ich mir das. UV Filter nutze ich ebenfalls nicht, dafür habe ich aber als Schutz immer die sonnenblende drauf und finde das es bessern Schutz nicht gibt.


----------



## Skysnake (13. August 2013)

Polfilter sind halt so eine Sache. Kommt immer ganz drauf an, was man machen will. Ich hatte auch schon Situationen in denen ich mir einen gewünscht hätte, und so tolle Bilder verpasst habe, aber das Geld nehm ich bisher nicht in die Hand für einen. Dafür brüchte ich ihn einfach zu selten! Da lieber ein neues Einbein wie das hier: CULLMANN Foto | Video :: MAGNESIT 580C


----------



## Hideout (13. August 2013)

DP455 schrieb:


> So'n Polfilter macht aber auch nur dann Laune, wenn man ihn an Objektiven mit Innenfokussierung einsetzt. Und genau das ist es ja, was den Kitoptiken fehlt. Also darf man dann (zumindest bei Aufnahmen im Nahbereich) jedes mal ein Stativ mit sich rumschleppen oder muss sehen, wie man die Kamera anderseitig festmacht, da man ja ohne IF erst fokussieren und dann erst den Polfilter richtig einstellen kann...


Naajaa... Pentax Kitobjektive smc DA (L) 18-55 und 50-200 sind Innenfokussierend


----------



## DP455 (13. August 2013)

Das ist 'ne Randgruppe, vernachlässigbar gering deren Anteil an den DSLRianern...


----------



## Hideout (13. August 2013)

Weder eine Randgruppe noch vernachlässigbar. Pentax ist nicht irgendeine no-name-Firma, sondern eine, die früher Spiegelreflex-Geschichte geschrieben hat. Außerdem mit sehr guten DSLRs im Angebot zu mehr als konkurrenzfähigen Preisen. Die Kitobjektive sind übrigens die besten zu bekommenden, im Vergleich zu anderen Kits.  Und nicht nur wegen der Abbildungsleistung. 
Das die Kits schon innenfokussieren sagt einiges, weil du ja so schön bereits sagtest das man das nirgends anders im Kit bekommt. Die DA Objektive bieten auch Quickshift. Naja, so viel zu vernachlässigbar.


----------



## DP455 (13. August 2013)

Ich glaub', ich habe den "falschen" Smilie verwendet, vergessen zu sagen, dass das selbstverständlich nicht ernst gemeint war und ich nie beabsichtigte, eine "Minderheit" zu diskreditieren, geschweige denn zu diskriminieren. Aber gut, der ein oder andere wird es sich vielleicht auch denken können...


----------



## djnoob (14. August 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Polfilter sind halt so eine Sache. Kommt immer ganz drauf an, was man machen will. Ich hatte auch schon Situationen in denen ich mir einen gewünscht hätte, und so tolle Bilder verpasst habe, aber das Geld nehm ich bisher nicht in die Hand für einen. Dafür brüchte ich ihn einfach zu selten!


 Aus dem Grund habe ich meins auch verkauft. Bin im mom dabei, mein Eigenes Heim Foto Studio aufzumachen . Paar Sachen sind schon bestellt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. August 2013)

DP455 schrieb:


> Ich glaub', ich habe den "falschen" Smilie verwendet, vergessen zu sagen, dass das selbstverständlich nicht ernst gemeint war und ich nie beabsichtigte, eine "Minderheit" zu diskreditieren, geschweige denn zu diskriminieren. Aber gut, der ein oder andere wird es sich vielleicht auch denken können...


 Für eine "minderheit" ist der gebrauchtmarkt ziemlich leer gefegt und die preise recht hoch. (gute objektive) Da kaufen wohl jede menge "canoniere" mit ein und adaptieren dann die guten PK-objektive auf ihre canon. 
Außerdem, für eine minderheit bekommen pentaxianer doch einiges gebacken. Dazu gehört auch eine liste mit pentax- und third-party objektiven plus deren bewertung durch die user. Gibts das eigentlich auch für canon und nikon?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. August 2013)

So ich habe mir jetzt eine 650D gebraucht gekauft, da war halt schon einiges an Zubehör bei was mich dann doch dazu bewegt doch keine 700D zu kaufen. 
Aber egal, ich habe eine andere Frage. 

Eigentlich wollte ich die Preis/Leistungslinse überhaupt kaufen (EF 50 1.8). Nun könnte ich aber ein EF 50mm 1.4 USM günstig bekommen. Ich möchte schöne Portraits damit machen, gibts da günstige Alternativen (nicht über 300€) oder ist das eine gute Wahl?


----------



## DP455 (14. August 2013)

'Kommt drauf an, was für Aufnahmen du machen möchtest. Wenn du immer ausreichend Platz zur Verfügung hast (also zum Beispiel bei Außenaufnahmen), und den brauchst du beim folgenden Objektiv an deiner APS-Kamera, dann wäre das Canon 85mm f/1.8 USM die perfekte Wahl (auch wenn das jetzt 50€ über deinem Budget liegt, die ist es mehr als wert). Ansonsten kann ich dir auch das Canon 40mm f/2.8 STM empfehlen. Dem 50mm f/1.8 ist es, wenn man das Geld hat, ganz klar vorzuziehen. Denn während du das 50mm f/1.8 schon zweimal abblenden solltest, um sehr gute Ergebnisse hinsichtlich der Bildschärfe zu erzielen, liefert das 40mm solche bereits bei Offenblende...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. August 2013)

Das 1.8er möchte ich ja nicht, wenn ich das 1.4er usm haben kann. Wie ist das im Vergleich? Das 1.4er hat ja schon ein schöneres Bokeh als das 1,8. 

85mm Brennweite ist mir schon viel zu viel für Portrait-Aufnahmen.


----------



## DP455 (14. August 2013)

40mm f/2.8 STM vs. 50mm f/1.4 USM vs. 85mm f/1.8 USM....
50mm f/1.4 USM vs. 50mm f/1.8...


----------



## Hideout (15. August 2013)

DP455 schrieb:


> Ich glaub', ich habe den "falschen" Smilie verwendet, vergessen zu sagen, dass das selbstverständlich nicht ernst gemeint war und ich nie beabsichtigte, eine "Minderheit" zu diskreditieren, geschweige denn zu diskriminieren. Aber gut, der ein oder andere wird es sich vielleicht auch denken können...



Ok, dann möchte ich mich entschuldigen. Ich wollte dich nicht anmotzen oder so. Das kam falsch bei mir an ^^


----------



## Himmelskrieger (17. August 2013)

Diese beiden Bilder hatte ich letztens geschossen als ich kurz in Hamburg mit meiner D5100 war. 
Hat leider genieselt, wodurch leider par sonst schöne Bilder ruiniert sind weil Wassertropfen der der Linse meines Objektiv waren was man auf den Foto sieht. Trotzdem sind mir 2 Bilder gelungen die ich sehr gut finde, beide unbearbeitet. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist eure Meinung zu den Bildern?, gibt es Tipps wie ich solche Bilder noch besser fotografieren kann?
Leider hab ich erst später gemerkt das ich nur auf JPEG und nicht auf JPEG+RAW Fotografiert hab.


----------



## christian.pitt (17. August 2013)

beim ersten bild hätte ich entweder irgendwas in den vordergrund miteinbezogen, oder das bild mit mehr brennweite aufgenommen
vielleicht (wahrscheinlich eher nicht möglich) abstand erhöhen, oder das bild von einer höheren position aus aufnehmen

beim zweiten: skulptur weiter nach rechts -> Drittregel, und viell. aus der froschperspektive aufnehmen
(btw: klasse ist bei dem die neigung, bringt spannung mit )

ps: gegen niesel hilft die sonnenblende


----------



## Himmelskrieger (17. August 2013)

Das erste wurde mit einer Brennweite von 105mm aufgenommen, mehr geht mit meinen Nikkor 18-105 auch nicht. Wie meinst du das mit etwas in den Vordergrund miteinbeziehen? Z.b. die Uhr auf den Bild mit einer größeren Brennweite aufgenommen das die fast das ganze Bild ausfüllt?

Die Drittelregel kannte ich noch gar nicht, werde jetzt versuchen die anzuwenden.

Wenn du mit Sonnenblende die Gegenlichtblende meinst, die habe immer drauf, half dabei sicher auch und verringerte die Tropfen um ein Vielfaches aber ein par landeten trotzdem auf der Linse. Das nächstes mal nehme ich ein Mikrofasertuch mit um das wegzuweichen.

Danke für die Tipps , werde die bei den nächsten Bildern anwenden.


----------



## christian.pitt (17. August 2013)

viell. ein hausdach, eine laterne, eine hausfassade mitaufnehmen
oder sowas zB: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Z.b. die Uhr auf den Bild mit einer größeren Brennweite aufgenommen das die fast das ganze Bild ausfüllt?


ja genau das meinte ich 

ein mikrofasertuch sollte man generell immer mitnehmen 
vielleicht kannst du ja was (wenn es wirklich nur ein paar tropfen sind) mit lightroom retten -> Bereichsreperatur


----------



## Himmelskrieger (18. August 2013)

Werde versuchen die Ratschläge bei den nächsten Bildern versuchen umzusetzen.
Hier ein Beispiel wo man Wassertropfen auf den Bild erkennt. Der ist etwas über der Uhr zu sehen und etwa so groß wie die Uhr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lightroom habe ich leider nicht, und auch keine wirkliche Erfahrung mit RAW Convertern.


----------



## Skysnake (18. August 2013)

Ich will dir jetzt nicht zu nahe treten, aber fang doch mit ganz grundlegenden Basics an:



Bilder richtig rum ausrichten
Motive nicht abschneiden
gerader "Horizont"
"Aussage" des Bildes überlegen
das sind halt die Sachen, die mir aufgefallen sind. Also komplett weg vom konkreten Motiv, sondern wirklich rein handwerklich.


----------



## FlyKilla (18. August 2013)

Kritik erwünscht
20ter Stock



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2ter Stock



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (18. August 2013)

1. viel zu Dunkel.
2. fast du hell, und es passiert nichts. Wenn da jetzt Menschenmengen wären, die Verwischt wären wärs interessant, aber so? Keine Ahnung, das Motiv/Bild spricht mich nicht an, es redet nicht mit mir. Halt keine Message dahinter. 

Der WOW! Effekt fehlt einfach den Bildern.


----------



## djnoob (18. August 2013)

De Brauuut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DP455 (18. August 2013)

djnoob schrieb:


> De Brauuut


Und ich dachte schon, vordergründig ginge es um Rosen. Wolle Rose kaufen...


----------



## djnoob (18. August 2013)

DP455 schrieb:


> Wolle Rose kaufen...


 
hehe


----------



## target2804 (20. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kritik erwünscht!


----------



## der_yappi (20. August 2013)

Fußspitze, linker Arm und Teile vom Kopf sind abgeschnitten - als ganzes hätte es mMn besser ausgesehen.
Hintergrund ist mir zu scharf.


----------



## nfsgame (20. August 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> kritik erwünscht!


 
Ausschuss. Warum hat der_yappi schon erklärt . Dem schließe ich mich an...


----------



## target2804 (20. August 2013)

unschärfer ging leider irgendwie nicht, da sonst das "objekt" verwischt war. hatte genau 3x abgedrückt mit verschiedenen settings. das war das, was von der schärfe her am brauchbarsten war.


----------



## nfsgame (21. August 2013)

Was hat Blende öffnen für mehr Freistellung mit "Verwischen" (->Bewegungsunschärfe) zu tun? Normal ist es dann genau umgekehrt... Macht aber eh nix daran, dass dem Guten Körperteile fehlen...


----------



## target2804 (21. August 2013)

gut dann verstehe ich nicht, wie das funktionieren soll, wenn "der Gute" einfach nur nach oben springt. ziehe ich mit, habe ich den schatten nicht mehr, ziehe ich nicht mit, ist es so wie es ist.

im übrigen wurde oben nur von unscharfem hintergrund gesprochen. und diese unschärfe erreicht man wohl durch mehrere möglichkeiten.
finde es auch lustig, dass zu diesem foto sonst nicht mehr zu sagen ist als "da fehlen körperteile".
ganz ehrlich: für solches gelaber brauche ich kein bild hier posten. ich war der meinung, dass der amateur-thread dafür da ist, um evt auch tips zu bekommen. wenn du, nfsgame, also nächstes mal wieder einfach nur was besser weißt, behalt es für dich. falls du mir aber konkrete tips geben möchtest, WIE ich etwas verbessere, dann her damit. dasselbe gilt natürlich für alle anderen.

des weiteren gehört zu Kritik nicht nur euer gebashe, sondern evt. auch etwas positives. dass man das von einigen hier nicht erwarten kann, ist relativ traurig. denn ich dachte, dass wenigstens die idee, die ich hatte gut war oder sie jemandem gefällt.
wenn man darauf nicht hoffen kann, macht den thead wieder zu.

ich habe definitiv nichts gegen kritik, aber bitte nicht so.


----------



## der_yappi (21. August 2013)

Cool down - warum gleich so agressiv?

Aus den EXIFs geht leider nichts hervor. Welche Linse hattest du dran?
Wäre mit max. Blendenöffnung der Hintergrund unschärfer geworden.
Vlt auch weiter weg und max Zoom um den Hintergrund unschärfer zu kriegen

Zu den abgeschnittennen Körperpartien:
Weiter weg - mehr aufs Bild kriegen - danach via PS (oä) aufs eigentliche Motiv zuschneiden


----------



## nfsgame (21. August 2013)

Meine Güte, da wunderst du dich noch, dass du nur destruktive Antworten bekommst? Es ist nun mal eine Tatsache, dass der Ausschnitt zu klein ist. Wenn es durch beschränkte technische Fähigkeiten nicht anders möglich ist, dann muss man halt weiter weg, weniger Brennweite nutzen, oder manuell vorfokussieren (sofern es am AF scheitern sollte). Was möchtest du nun hören? Was Positives? Ich versuche es mal so: Die Idee ist durchaus gut, aber an der Umsetzung musst du (wie du inzwischen sicherlich mitbekommen hast) noch einiges tun. So würde das bei jedem Sportfotografen maximal in die erste Durchsichtrunde in Lightroom kommen und nicht drüber hinaus. Also halte mal die Luft an, lass dir überhaupt helfen und werd nicht gleich eingeschnappt. Gerade zur Sport-/Actionfotografie gehört eine Menge Übung. Wenn es dich beruhigt, kann ich die Tage mal Bilder aus meinen Sport-Anfängen hochladen, dann hast du auch was zu Schmunzeln .


----------



## Placebo (21. August 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Cool down - warum gleich so agressiv?


Er hat schon irgendwo recht mit seinen Anschuldigungen. Allerdings bin ich bei so etwas immer gespalten, wenn die Person, die die (berechtigten) Anschuldigungen macht, selbst nicht besser im Umgang mit anderen Personen ist.

Dass die EXIF fehlt, finde ich auch schade.


target2804 schrieb:


> des weiteren gehört zu Kritik nicht nur euer gebashe, sondern evt. auch etwas positives. dass man das von einigen hier nicht erwarten kann, ist relativ traurig. denn ich dachte, dass wenigstens die idee, die ich hatte gut war oder sie jemandem gefällt.


Gebashe gehört garantiert nicht zu (konstruktiver) Kritik, positive Äußerungen aber auch nicht unbedingt.

Aber zurück zum Bild: nachdem mir leider die Informationen fehlen, wie das Bild genau aufgenommen wurde... Ich würde einmal etwas weiter weg gehen und das Bild zur Not croppen bzw. zusammenschneiden. Bei der Auflösung von aktuellen DSLRs ist das ja kein Problem und du kannst dir in aller Ruhe den perfekten Bildausschnitt heraussuchen. Der Hintergrund könnte unschärfer sein, ich halte es jetzt aber nicht für ein KO-Kriterium. Es kommt auch immer darauf an, welche Linsen vorhanden sind. Eine 50mm Festbrennweite kann da Wunder bewirken und kostet je nach Hersteller zwischen 100 und 150€, wenn das aktuelle Glas nicht ausreicht. Ansonsten Blende so weit wie möglich öffnen.

Edit: war ich echt so langsam?


----------



## target2804 (21. August 2013)

Das Problem war, dass ich die 50mm Linse drauf hatte. Blende ist 2,8 gewesen.
konnte auch nicht weiter vom motiv weg, da ich nach hinten begrenzten platz hatte.

gerne hätte ich wissen wollen, wie ich die "hintergrundunschärfe" denn noch hätte erzielen können, wenn nicht durch das öffnen der blende.

@Placebo:
ich bin selbst nicht besser gewesen, weils nicht das erste mal ist, dass der umgangston hier so unfreundlich ist. da braucht man sich nur mal durch den thread blättern.

@nfsgame und deryappi: 
ich bin deshalb so sauer gewesen, weil ich mich nicht umsonst mit meinem bild an diesen thread hier wende, weil es diesen thread nicht umsonst gibt und die intensionen dieses threads auch denke ich eindeutig sind. ich möchte dazulernen, deshalb poste ich bilder, verlange feedback.
allerdings lerne ich mit euren aussagen, v.a. von denen, die von nfsgame kommen, relativ wenig bis garnichts und bin eher dazu geneigt, die kamera ins eck zu werfen.


----------



## der_yappi (21. August 2013)

Was hat die als max. Blende, target?
Ist das die 1,8er die du im Kameravortsellungsthread angegeben hast?

Wenn man nicht weiter zurückkomt ist das natürlich quark.
Vlt das Model weiter von einem weg postitionieren (der / die kann ja laufen  )

Ansonsten vlt noch nach ner 30/35mm FB oder nem lichtstarken 17-50er Zoom kucken (kostet halt) um variabler zu sein.


----------



## target2804 (21. August 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Was hat die als max. Blende, target?
> Ist das die 1,8er die du im Kameravortsellungsthread angegeben hast?
> 
> Wenn man nicht weiter zurückkomt ist das natürlich quark.
> ...


 

das ist das 50mm 1,8er, ja.
ich habe ja noch das 18-135mm, allerdings finde ich im vgl zum oder zu anderen linsen, die ich bei freunden gesehen habe, die abbildungsleistung irgendwie schwach. bin sozusagen mit fast allen bildern des 18-135mm kit objektivs nicht wirklich zufrieden.
werde mir, wenn am 28. der Lohn da ist, erst das 70-200mm f/4 USM und den monat drauf evt. das 17-50mm 2,8er von Tamron (jeweils ohne stabi) zulegen, die das 18-135mm f/3,5-5,6 ersetzen sollen.


um das nochmal ins rechte licht zu rücken:
ich habe spaß an der fotografie und möchte gerne mein wissen, bzw meine fähigkeiten erweitern. deshalb meine bilder hier oder in den anderen threads, da ich mir einfach verbesserungsvorschläge erhoffe.


----------



## Placebo (21. August 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> @Placebo:
> ich bin selbst nicht besser gewesen, weils nicht das erste mal ist, dass der umgangston hier so unfreundlich ist. da braucht man sich nur mal durch den thread blättern.


Damit verschärfst du das Klima nur und am Ende fällt es alles wieder auf dich zurück, womit du ja anscheinend nicht einverstanden bist


----------



## der_yappi (21. August 2013)

Wenn du aktuell hauptsächlich mit dem 50er fotografierst würde ich die Kaufreihenfolge umdrehen und zuerst das Tammi und danach das Canon-Tele kaufen.
Dürfte eher deiner Brennweitenvorliebe (Gewohnheit) entgegenkommen


----------



## FlyKilla (22. August 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> 1. viel zu Dunkel.
> 2. fast du hell, und es passiert nichts. Wenn da jetzt Menschenmengen wären, die Verwischt wären wärs interessant, aber so? Keine Ahnung, das Motiv/Bild spricht mich nicht an, es redet nicht mit mir. Halt keine Message dahinter.
> 
> Der WOW! Effekt fehlt einfach den Bildern.


Sorry das ich mich so spät erst melde, war in den letzten Tagen ein wenig busy.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

So etwa?
Und zu den anderen Bild. Das ist ein Neubaugebiet, da ist leider(zum Glück) nicht mehr los. Letztendlich soll es bei meinen Freunden an der Wand hängen.
Und ich wollte ihnen keinen Pfusch andrehen. Es war schließlich mein erstes mal im Dunkeln. Naja, das ist so auch nicht ganz richtig...........


----------



## Schrauberopi (22. August 2013)

@Flykilla: Das Gebäude links ist abgeschnitten und der Horizont zu mittig. Vorne rechts ist es mir zu dunkel. Man könnte die Schatten etwas aufhellen. Nimm mal die Vollautomatik raus und gehe in die Zeitautomatik (Blendenvorwahl). Anstatt der F/2.8 nimmst Du dann 5.6 bis 8. Dafür natürlich entsprechend länger belichten, den richtigen Wert gibt die Kamera dir. Die ISO lass auf 100. Insgesamt wirkt das Bild bei dem Standort nicht. Wenn möglich, probiere es mal weiter rechts.

Das meiste heute war für die Tonne  . Hier mal das Beste aus 85 Aufnahmen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schärfepunkt auf der falschen Stelle, Flügel abgeschnitten, Perspektive/Kameraposition war falsch usw. Ein etwas kleinere Blende wäre auch ganz nett gewesen. Nebenbei habe ich noch geschwankt wie ein Baum im Wind - nein, ich war nicht betrunken. Frei Hand, in umbequemer Haltung, bei einem nur wenige Millimeter großen Schärfebereich die Kamera ruhig zu halten ist verd... schwer. Ein Millimeter vor oder zurück und schon stimmt (trotz AF-C) die Schärfeebene nicht mehr. Und dann noch dieser lahme AF des Tamron 90mm. Da gibt es in den nächsten Tagen neue Versuche. Mal schauen, ob es mit Stativ besser wird und ob die Tierchen lange genug still halten. Mein nächstes Makro kommt mit Stabi und HSM. Steht schon auf der Wunschliste.


----------



## der_yappi (22. August 2013)

105mm von Nikon oder Sigma?


----------



## Schrauberopi (22. August 2013)

150 oder 180 von Sigma. 105 ist mir für Insekten etwas zu kurz.


----------



## christian.pitt (22. August 2013)

wieso blendest du nicht stärker ab? da ist noch viel spiel vorhanden (bis max. ~f.9-10 mMn)

ansonsten sind das richtig gute bilder, besonders das 6.!  (da vielleicht die farbtemperatur etwas erhöhen )


----------



## Skysnake (23. August 2013)

Ja wirklich tolle Bilder, aber noch ein bischen mehr abblenden würde ihnen wirklich gut tun.


----------



## DP455 (23. August 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> 150 oder 180 von Sigma. 105 ist mir für Insekten etwas zu kurz.


Hm, bei allen 90mm als Brennweite und f/4 als größte Blende in den EXIFs. Wurden da irgendwie falsche Daten übertragen, oder was ist das für 'ne Linse  ?


----------



## der_yappi (23. August 2013)

DP455 schrieb:


> Hm, bei allen 90mm als Brennweite und f/4 als größte Blende in den EXIFs. Wurden da irgendwie falsche Daten übertragen, oder was ist das für 'ne Linse  ?


 
Nö, die 90mm stimmen schon.
Aktuell hat der Opi das 90mm Tamron, will es aber durch eine 150 oder 180mm Linse von Sigma ersetzen.


----------



## Schrauberopi (23. August 2013)

Im Nahbereich zeigt Nikon die tatsächliche maximale Blende an. Da geht beim Tammi nur F/4. Das ist bei fast allen Makroobjektiven so. Weiter unten in den EXIFs steht dann auch die 2.8 (beim neuen Sigma 180mm 2.8 ist es nur F/5). Das hängt glaube ich damit zusammen, dass im Nahbereich einfach weniger Licht vorhanden ist, das zum Sensor gelangt. Bin mir da aber nicht ganz sicher. Bei Canon wird die tatsächliche Blende nicht angezeigt, da steht dann 2.8. Man könnte also sagen, Canon lügt. 

Hier mal ein Link dazu: http://www.dslr-forum.de/showthread.php?t=313061&highlight=makro+Blende

Das ich weiter abblenden sollte, hatte ich ja schon selbst erkannt. Meist hatte ich F/5.6, beim letzten Bild F/8. Ich wollte die ISO nicht so hoch drehen und trotzdem kurze Verschlusszeiten.


----------



## christian.pitt (23. August 2013)

iso 800 sind aber (zumindest bei deiner kamera) locker drinnen 

hab mich mal mit der "kritischen blende" ein bisschen bsschäftigt: 
Einführung in die Makrofotografie - Die Beugung
Digital Camera Sensor Sizes: How it Influences Your Photography bei "INFLUENCE OF DIFFRACTION"

ICH sehe keinen unterschied (von der beugung=schärfe her), ob ich jetzt mit f.7 oder f.12 geknipst habe
auf flickr zB. sieht man auch viele makros, wo sehr kleine blenden verwendet wurden (<f.12)


----------



## Schrauberopi (24. August 2013)

Heute (ups- gestern) hatte ich die D300s dabei und obwohl ich wieder ohne Stativ fotografiert hatte (die Insekten waren zu schnell), gab es erheblich weniger Ausschuß. Der Autofokus ist - auch an der Naheinstellgrenze - deutlich treffsicherer als der, der D7000. So deutlich wie im Makrobereich hatte ich den Unterschied bisher noch nicht empfunden. Durch das höhere Kameragewicht habe ich auch weniger gewackelt. Insgesamt liegt die Kamera wesentlich besser in der Hand.  Bei ISO800 musste ich den Hintergrund allerdings teilweise etwas entrauschen.

Insgesamt habe ich in 2 Stunden 577 Bilder geschossen. 

Alles hat allerdings nicht geklappt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Rest ist glaube ich ganz gut geworden. Sobald ich die Bilder durch den RAW-Konverter gejagt habe, werde ich noch einige im Naturfotografie-Thread hochladen. Das dauert bei der Menge allerdings etwas.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (24. August 2013)

Da sind echt HAMMER Bilder mit dabei


----------



## FlyKilla (24. August 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> @Flykilla: Das Gebäude links ist abgeschnitten und der Horizont zu mittig. Vorne rechts ist es mir zu dunkel. Man könnte die Schatten etwas aufhellen. Nimm mal die Vollautomatik raus und gehe in die Zeitautomatik (Blendenvorwahl). Anstatt der F/2.8 nimmst Du dann 5.6 bis 8. Dafür natürlich entsprechend länger belichten, den richtigen Wert gibt die Kamera dir. Die ISO lass auf 100. Insgesamt wirkt das Bild bei dem Standort nicht. Wenn möglich, probiere es mal weiter rechts.


Da war keine Voll, sondern Blendenautomtik im spiel. Damit ich mit der Belichtung rumspielen konnte. Leider sind die Platzverhältnise dort oben arg eingeschränkt. Max. 3m, und Seitenwände stehen einwenig vor. Mal gucken ob ich es beim nächsten mal besser hinkriege.


----------



## christian.pitt (25. August 2013)

wie hätte ich das besser machen können?
blende NOCH weiter schließen? (Pol-)Filter verwenden? ich hab über 5min gebraucht um dieses eher missratene photo zu machen -> mein plan war eigentlich, dass die flares viel weniger sein würden, und der beleuchtete waldboden zwischen den beiden bäumen im vordergrund wäre
oder hätte ich einfach noch weiter warten müssen, bis die sonne noch tiefer gestanden wäre? 
hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen


----------



## Schrauberopi (25. August 2013)

Hattest Du einen UV-Filter drauf? Der könnte für die Flares verantwortlich sein. 
Wozu Pol-Filter? Der hilft hier nicht. Direkt in die Sonne fotografieren ist auch nicht so eine tolle Idee. Besser wäre es, wenn sie etwas von einem Baum abgedeckt wäre. Die Belichtungsmessung dann auf den Waldboden, damit der nicht zu dunkel ist. Alternativ könntest Du dir einen Reverse-Filter z.B. von Hitech zulegen. Der ist in der Mitte abgedunkelt und veringert damit das einfallende Sonnenlicht, so dass die Sonne nicht so schnell ausbrennt. 
Blende F/14 muss auch nicht unbedingt sein. F/8 wäre völlig ausreichend gewesen. Dafür die Belichtungszeit entsprechend kürzer wählen.


----------



## der_yappi (25. August 2013)

Die ISO400 sorgt auch für ziemliches rauschen.


----------



## christian.pitt (25. August 2013)

danke für die hilfe 

nein einen uv-filter hab ich nicht drauf
stimmt, ein grauverlaufsfilter steht schon auf meiner wunschliste (vielleicht danna auch irgendwann ein reverse filter, übrigens danke für den tipp )


> Blende F/14 muss auch nicht unbedingt sein. F/8 wäre völlig ausreichend gewesen. Dafür die Belichtungszeit entsprechend kürzer wählen.


mhm... ich war halt schon so verzweifelt, dass ich alles ausprobiert hab 



> Die ISO400 sorgt auch für ziemliches rauschen.


ja das stimmt, da hat aber auch lightroom beim jpg-export gepfuscht (viell. wegen der nachschärfung ) 

werde das nächste mal die sonne mit irgendwas verdecken, wie schon von schrauberopi erwähnt
hoffentlich wirds dann besser


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. August 2013)

So, von mir gibts auch mal wieder ein paar bilder. Allerdings hat mir meine position zum fotografieren nicht so recht gefallen, hatte aber auch keine bessere gefunden und den kompletten kurs im vorfeld abfahren hatte ich weder lust noch zeit. Eine etwas weitläufigere und vor allem ebenere gegend wäre in meinen augen besser gewesen. (im notfall hätte ich mit mehr brennweite gearbeitet, so war es aus mangel an platz ein 17-70 von sigma) 
Auf der anderen seite war ich nicht der einzige an dem platz und wir hatten jede menge spaß, auch wenn wir uns nicht kannten. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist nur eine kleine auswahl wobei auch dazu gesagt sei, das es austin healey, T1-busse und mercedes 300SL anscheinend noch zu hauf gibt. Zumindest sind da einige mit gefahren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist übrigens ein fiat. Die konnten früher anscheinend auch autos bauen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die seltensten stücke der veranstaltung zum schluß. Das erste ist ein De Lorean und das zweite eine renn-pappe (Rennausführung des Trabant, an der seite steht "800RS")


----------



## Schrauberopi (25. August 2013)

Ich dachte, es wäre ein Rennkurs, Deine Autos parken alle auf der Strecke. 

Versuche es mal mit Mitziehern, damit kommt etwas Dynamik ins Bild.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. August 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Ich dachte, es wäre ein Rennkurs, Deine Autos parken alle auf der Strecke.


"Rennen" wäre zuviel gesagt. Das war quasi eine oldtimer ausfahrt (rallye, gleichmäßig fahren nach zeit) und manche haben auch (höflicher weise) etwas abgebremst.



> Versuche es mal mit Mitziehern, damit kommt etwas Dynamik ins Bild.


 Du wirst lachen, das sind teilweise mitzieher auch wenn man bei 1/640 sekunde belichtungszeit nicht mehr viel davon sieht. 
Aber du hast recht, längere belichtungszeite hätten evt. nicht geschadet wobei es dann sicherlich probleme mit der schärfe gegeben hätte da die autos max. 7m weit weg waren. (wie bereits geschrieben, platzprobleme...)


----------



## Sixxer (26. August 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die seltensten stücke der veranstaltung zum schluß. Das erste ist ein De Lorean und das zweite eine renn-pappe (Rennausführung des Trabant, an der seite steht "800RS")


Kleine Anmerkung am Rande: 
Der Pantera ist weitaus seltener als der DMC. Weil: viel weniger gebaut.
Wasn das fürn VW? Etwa wieder ein geklauter Ex- DDR- Entwurf aus Zwicke?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. August 2013)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Wasn das fürn VW? Etwa wieder ein geklauter Ex- DDR- Entwurf aus Zwicke?


Denke eher nicht. Das scheint das konzept-auto zum vw scirocco zu sein. (dem alten, nicht die komische neuere flöte) Da mußte doch bestimmt mal wieder ein ausstellungsstück aus wolfsburg bewegt werden. (analog zu bild 1, was wohl ein autounion rennwagen ist der nach ingolstadt gehört)
Die ganze rallye ging über 3 tagen und leider gottes schon donnerstag in zwickau los. An solchen tagen muß ich aber arbeiten und urlaub war auch nicht drin.  Wär ich vom start weg dabei gewesen hätt ich mal gefragt, aber so...


----------



## Hideout (26. August 2013)

Ein Versuch, Test, Experiment, wie auch immer.. durch eine Parkbank 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein zurückgelassener Schnuller, hängt da nun im Regen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (26. August 2013)

Hideout schrieb:


> Ein Versuch, Test, Experiment, wie auch immer.. durch eine Parkbank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


War das einer dieser Momente, in denen du denkst "Ich muss unbedingt was fotografieren, weiß aber nicht was"?


----------



## Hideout (26. August 2013)

War das einer dieser Momente in denen du gedacht hast: "Jetzt muss ich unbedingt was schreiben obwohl ich eigentlich keine Ahnung habe."?
Nein, das nennt man einen Test, etwas ausprobieren, sei es ob es dabei um einen Objektivtest geht oder mal ein ungewöhnliches Motiv. Wofür übrigens genau dieser Thread da ist.


----------



## Placebo (26. August 2013)

War nicht böse gemeint 
Aber im Vergleich zu den anderen Bildern, die du sonst machst, z.B. diesem hier, bleiben die drei schon etwas zurück. Deshalb meine Schlussfolgerung. Habe ja auch nicht geschrieben, dass es verboten wäre, hier so etwas zu posten.


----------



## Hideout (26. August 2013)

Oh, Okay. Kam so rüber weil ich mir schon etwas dabei gedacht hatte bevor ich die Bilder aufgenommen habe.
Die ersten beiden waren, wie gesagt nur mal so ein Versuch, wie durch Gitterstäbe zu fotografieren, die Regentropfen und Nebelige Stimmung fand ich passend.
Beim zweiten wollte ich die verregnete Stimmung betonen (vielleicht auch eine traurige Stimmung zeigen), statt spielender Kinder ein liegengelassener Schnuller, noch etwas Kontrast und Sättigung abgeschwächt. Im Nachhinein denke ich, wäre es besser gewesen den Spielplatz im Hintergrund mit aufzunehmen.*

Danke, es freut mich das ein paar meiner Bilder gefallen. Klar sind nicht alle gleich gut, daher habe ich ja auch die 3 hier in diesem Thread gezeigt.

*Vielleicht so in etwa wie hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (27. August 2013)

Letztens die neue GoPro im Lago Maggiore getestet. 
Zu Hause dann ein paar Anpassungen in Lightroom/PS vorgenommen... 
Macht Laune die Kamera! Bin schon auf den nächsten Einsatz gespannt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (28. August 2013)

Die ersten beiden unscharf, aber der Rest ist echt gar nicht schlecht von der Quali. Hätte ich jetzt für Unterwasseraufnahmen gar nicht so erwartet. Über Motive muss man natürlich nochmal reden


----------



## der_yappi (28. August 2013)

Bild 3 und 8 sind vom Aufbau her die besten Bilder aus der Reihe.
Beim 3ten wäre ein Blitz praktisch gewesen / bzw mehr Beleuchtung von unten.
Bild 2 ist auch recht gut - leider sind die Füße "abgeschnitten"

Aber für so ne kleine Cam ganz ordentlich.

PS: Bilder auf so ca. 1200px max. Breite und / oder Höhe runterskalieren und etwas komprimieren.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (28. August 2013)

Danke für die Infos. Lerne gerne dazu. In diesem Sinne habe ich eine Frage: Was macht denn den Aufbau bei 3 und 8 besser als beim Rest? bzw. müsste ich mich erst mal schlau machen, was unter Aufbau verstanden wird 

Beleuchtung ist unter Wasser so eine Sache... einen Blitz hat das Teil ja nicht 
Es ist auch extrem ungewohnt, die Kamera auf gut Glück Richtung Ziel zu halten; es gibt ja keinen Sucher und kein Display


----------



## Schrauberopi (28. August 2013)

Schau dir mal im Startpost unter 4. die letzten 3 Links an.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. August 2013)

Hier mal ein panorama-experiment...nur so eine spontane idee. Was haltet ihr davon?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das bild wurde aus einem handyvideo generiert, welches ich in jena aufgenommen habe. (wollte haupsächlich mal probieren, ob das geht)


----------



## Skysnake (29. August 2013)

Also am Dach in der Mitte sieht man einige Versätze, aber ich hätte jetzt NIE erwartet, dass das aus nem Handy-Video kommt 

Dafür nen echt gutes Ergebnis


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. August 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Also am Dach in der Mitte sieht man einige Versätze,


Ups... Jetzt wo du es sagst...
Nunja, es darf auf microsoft geschimpft werden. Hab das bild mit Microsoft ICE erstellt. 


> aber ich hätte jetzt NIE erwartet, dass das aus nem Handy-Video kommt


 Das handy ist ein normales nokia n8. Weit mehr beeindruckt hat mich aber die kompressionsrate. Das handy packt in 38 MByte 27 sekunden film (mit ton). Als vergleich, bei meiner pentax dslr würde der film locker 160 MB belegen. (beides HD)
Und damit auch mal wieder ein bild kommt, hier ist eines...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (7. September 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hier mal ein panorama-experiment...nur so eine spontane idee. Was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wusste doch, dass ich die Berge irgendwo her kenne


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. September 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Ich wusste doch, dass ich die Berge irgendwo her kenne


Hehe... Ist nicht Dresden...  Wenn ich mal viel lust, zeit und schönes wetter hab, muß ich mal rund um jena auf die hügel klettern. Da die stadt ja zum größten teil im tal liegt, lassen sich von oben bestimmt ein paar schöne bilder machen.
Und damit hier auch wieder ein bild gepostet wird... was aus meiner umnebelten phase. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (8. September 2013)

8FPS sind zu langsam, für 12FPS per Crop zu war ich zu nah dran  Das einzig gelungene Foto, wenigstens hat sich die Katze übers Futter gefreut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (13. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (14. September 2013)

Marienglashöhle Friedrichroda:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (14. September 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hehe... Ist nicht Dresden...  Wenn ich mal viel lust, zeit und schönes wetter hab, muß ich mal rund um jena auf die hügel klettern. Da die stadt ja zum größten teil im tal liegt, lassen sich von oben bestimmt ein paar schöne bilder machen.
> Und damit hier auch wieder ein bild gepostet wird... was aus meiner umnebelten phase.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich komme aus Jena! Deswegen kenne ich dort jeden Winkel^^ 

von oben siehts dann so aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. September 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Ich komme aus Jena!


Ah so... Der momentane aufenthaltsort ist sozusagen nur dresden...


> Deswegen kenne ich dort jeden Winkel^^


Hmpf... Dann werd ich wohl keine position zum fotografieren mehr finden, wo du nicht schon lang gestiefelt bist. 

Und wieder ein bildchen...chen...chen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist eine der zugangshallen der IFA. (wie üblich mit der kamera "abgescannt" und mittels software zur panorama-erstellung zu einem großen gemacht)


----------



## call_911 (17. September 2013)

So jetzt will ich auch mal was zeigen...


Sind beides .jpg dateien aufgenommen mit einer Nikon D3100 + Nikkor DX 18-55mm

Würde mich über Kritik,Lob und Verbesserungsvorschläge sehr freuen, da ich noch blutiger Anfänger bin


----------



## der_yappi (18. September 2013)

Fürs Forum hier braucht es doch nicht die volle Bildgröße zu sein. Da langen doch max. 1200px in Breite oder Höhe.
Erspart einiges an Ladezeit.

Beim ersten stört mich der Schatten am rechten, unteren Rand.

Das zweite ist vom Motiv her nichts sagend. Da sind zwei kleine Cherry-Tomaten - lecker. Aber mehr auch irgendwie nicht


----------



## Schrauberopi (18. September 2013)

Schließe mich dem Yappi an. Außerdem sind beim Pilz(?) die Lichter ausgebrannt. Das Motiv sollte auch nicht genau in der Mitte liegen. Schau dir mal hier im Startpost die Links zur Drittelregel/goldener Schnitt an.


----------



## Hideout (18. September 2013)

Dem kann ich so nicht zustimmen. Das Motiv in der Mitte zu positionieren kann ein gestalterisches Mittel sein. Besser trifft es der Satz: Das Motiv muss nicht in der Mitte sein. 
Hier finde ich macht es das überhaupt Bild aus, den Pilz mittig zu setzen. Finde ihn aber zu klein als Motiv und ja, die Lichter sind leider etwas ausgebrannt.


----------



## call_911 (18. September 2013)

Den goldenen Schnitt kenn ich, hab aber bei den Cherry's extra die Mitte genommen wegen der Unschärfe im Vorder- und Hintergrund, dachte das läuft optisch besser auf das Motiv zusammen.

Beim Pilz hat sich's irgendwie so ergeben. Der Schatten ist mir erst nach der Aufnahme aufgefallen, ist wohl eins meiner Beine 


Achja: Sorry wegen der Auflösung :'(


----------



## call_911 (19. September 2013)

So, dann liefer ich nochmal 2 nach. Jetzt auch mit gewünschter Auflösung 

Wie vorher schon bin für Kritik, Lob und Verbesserungsvorschläge offen, bin ja noch Anfänger


----------



## der_yappi (20. September 2013)

Im ersten ist mMn die ISO mit 2200 (laut Exif) viel zu hoch.
Dadurch ist der linke Teil des Rades und die untere Vegetation zu hell.
Irgendwie ist sind die Farben auch zu flau 

Das zweite ist da schon besser. Vlt die Kamera noch ein Stückchen weiter nach unten um mit deinem Stubentiger auf, oder sogat unter Augenhöhe zu sein.


----------



## KonterSchock (22. September 2013)

hallo ihr lieben, bin neu im slr Gebiet von daher, Anfänger. Bilder mit >U2 Mode< geschossen Kamera Nikon D7100 und AF-S DX 18-105 mm 1:3,5-5,6G ED VR Objektiv

hab da par Bilder gemacht würde gern eure Meinung hören, und eventuell Tipps.

@nfsgame hat mir schon den ersten tipp erteilt! "AB in die Knie mit dir" danke nfsgame, ich werde in Zukunft drauf achten!

hab die Kamera erst seit par tagen.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. September 2013)

Schnappschüsse in Köln und Umgebung.

Kamera: Canon EOS 600D

Alle im August 2013 geschossen.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (23. September 2013)

Ich war am Samstag mal am Sachsenring, zu einer Driftveranstaltung. Hoffe die sind garnet mal so schlecht geworden.

Aufnahmen wurden mit einer Canon 450D und einem Canon EFS 55-250mm Objektiv gemacht.
Gespeichert als RAW und mit dem DPP nachbearbeitet.

Am besten gefällt mir das Bild mit dem 3er BMW.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2013)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Ich war am Samstag mal am Sachsenring, zu einer Driftveranstaltung. Hoffe die sind garnet mal so schlecht geworden.
> 
> Aufnahmen wurden mit einer Canon 450D und einem Canon EFS 55-250mm Objektiv gemacht.
> Gespeichert als RAW und mit dem DPP nachbearbeitet.
> ...



Die Bilder sehen echt gut aus.


----------



## der_yappi (23. September 2013)

Die hohe ISO sieht man sofort. Rauscht wie S*u 
Hätte die ISO runter gedreht und eine etwas längere Belichtungszeit genommen.
Dadurch hätte auch mehr Dynamik (Mitzieher) das Bild verbessert.
Aktuell sieht es mMn zu "eingefroren" aus.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (23. September 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Die hohe ISO sieht man sofort. Rauscht wie S*u  Hätte die ISO runter gedreht und eine etwas längere Belichtungszeit genommen. Dadurch hätte auch mehr Dynamik (Mitzieher) das Bild verbessert. Aktuell sieht es mMn zu "eingefroren" aus.


Und was für eine ISO würdest du empfehlen? 400 oder 800?


----------



## der_yappi (23. September 2013)

Kann ich dir nicht sagen - hätte da rum probiert bis es halt für mich passt


----------



## nfsgame (23. September 2013)

Ohne zu wissen wie hell/dunkel es da war, kann man nix zu den Einstellungen sagen. Und selbst dann nur mit schlechtem Gewissen .


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (23. September 2013)

Es war halt bewölkt. Kurz vorm anfangen mit Regnen. Hab halt zum ersten mal mit eigenen Einstellungen gearbeitet.

€: Ich versuch mich ja erst seit kurzem am Fotografieren.^^


----------



## der_yappi (23. September 2013)

Ich hoffe du hast dich von meinem ersten Comment nicht auf den Schlips getreten gefühlt?

Gerade bei solchen Sachen wie Driftautos kommt es drauf an, Dynamik zu vermitteln.
Die hohe ISO in deinem Falle hat dafür gesaorgt, dass das Bild eingefroren und statisch wirkt.

Bei sowas ist dann halt viel probiererei angesagt (ich denke du hattest da genug Zeit  )
Lieber die Isos runter und die Verschluss zeit etwas hoch setzen, so dass du für nen kurzen Zeitraum mit dem Auto "mitfährst".
Also das Auto anvisieren, die Kamera mitbewegen bis du ein Gefühl dafür hast, dann den Auslöser drücken und weiter mitziehen.
Ist ne Frickelei, aber es kann sich wirklich lohnen.

Hab das selber mal probiert - aber es ist echt ne Sysiphosarbeit.

Im Anhang mal vier alte Bilder.
Beim ersten ist der Mitzieheffekt nur marginal, bei den anderen dann schon teilweise zu stark dass das Hauptmotiv wieder zu verschwommen ist.
Aber ich denke, die Bilder zeigen auf was für einen Effekt ich da hinauswollte, der zu deinem Motiv wunderbar gepasst hätte


----------



## Schrauberopi (23. September 2013)

Generell solltest du versuchen, die ISO so niedrig wie möglich zu halten. Der Dynamikumfang nimmt bei höherer ISO ab und das Rauschen verstärkt sich. Ausnahme, es soll als gestalterisches Mittel eingesetzt werden. 

Du hast ISO 1600 gewählt und das ist schon eine echte Hausnummer für die meisten Kameras. Dazu noch Blende f/10 bis f/14 und sehr kurze Verschlusszeiten von 1/400 bis 1/800sec. Offensichtlich war es trotz Regen relativ hell.
Wenn Du jetzt die ISO auf 200 stellst, kommst Du bei gleicher Blende auf Verschlußzeiten zwischen 1/50 und 1/100sec. (wenn ich mich jezt nicht verrechnet habe). Wenn jetzt noch die Blende etwas geöffnet wird - so um die f/5.6 dürfte ein guter Wert sein, liegst Du bei der Zeit zwischen ca. 1/200 und 1/400sec. Bei 1/400 wirken die Bilder von dir noch sehr statisch und haben keine Dynamik. Bei einem Mitzieher und etwa 1/200 dürfte der Hintergrund langsam anfangen zu verwischen. Bei schnelleren Autos natürlich auch schon bei kürzerer Zeit. Den passenden Wert kann man aber nur durch Ausprobieren ermitteln -oder natürlich durch Erfahrung.

Ich würde bei den Lichtverhältnissen folgendermaßen vorgehen: ISO auf 100 oder 200, Blende auf 5.6 (im A-Modus) und mal schauen, was die Belichtungsmessung für eine Zeit vorgibt. Wenns passt, Fotos machen, sonst die Blende oder ISO verstellen. Wenn möglich aber nicht gerade ISO 1600 und f/14.

Andere Möglichkeit: Kamera auf S (bei Canon glaube ich Tv) und die Zeit so einstellen, dass es halt passt mit dem verwischten Hintergrund und einem scharfen Auto. Die ISO-Automatik auf einen vernünftigen Wert (ich würde nicht über 800 gehen) begrenzen und schauen, welche Blende dazu passt bzw. die Kamera ermittelt. F/8 bis max F/11 würde ich nicht überschreiten (wenn möglich).

Falls dir das Zusammenspiel zwischen Blende, ISO und Verschlußzeit noch nicht so klar ist, unbedingt mal hier schauen: Der Fotokurs im Internet / Fotolehrgang / Fotoschule / Hier können Sie fotografieren lernen 

Mitzieher erfordern eine gewisse Übung. Ich würde mich vor einem Rennen mal an eine viel befahrene Land- oder Bundesstraße stellen und an vorbeifahrenden Autos üben. Wenn möglich, an mehreren Tagen mit unterschiedlichen Lichtverhältnissen. Stell dich aber nicht so auffällig an die Straße, die Autofahrer könnten sich sonst zu einer Vollbremsung genötigt sehen. 

Ich sehe gerade, der_Yappi hat gezeigt, wie es geht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. September 2013)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Ich war am Samstag mal am Sachsenring, zu einer Driftveranstaltung.


 Ich ärger mich gerade ein wenig. Irgendwie ist das an mir vorbei gegangen, sonst wär ich auch mal vorbei geschaut. 
Naja, kommenden wochenende ist hier (zwickauer land) eine admv-rallye. Da muß ich mal schauen...


der_yappi schrieb:


> Bei sowas ist dann halt viel probiererei angesagt (ich denke du hattest da genug Zeit  )
> Lieber die Isos runter und die Verschluss zeit etwas hoch setzen, so  dass du für nen kurzen Zeitraum mit dem Auto "mitfährst".


Hmmm... Ich hätte das iso nach den fähigkeiten der kamera eingestellt  (800 war in der situation wohl zu viel) und anschließend "zeitvorwahl"  eingestellt. Da hätte man z.b. dann 1/20 oder 1/30 sek als  belichtungszeit einstellen können und die blende macht halt die kamera.  (das ganze auch vorab getestet, nicht das die bilder generell zu dunkel  werden)
Sollten es dann bei einigen bildern, vom licht her, nicht gereicht haben, kann man die ja noch in der nachbearbeitung aufhellen.



> Also das Auto anvisieren, die Kamera mitbewegen bis du ein Gefühl  dafür hast, dann den Auslöser drücken und weiter mitziehen.


Ich  würde vermutlich dauerfeuer geben und hinterher eben schauen, was davon  brauchbar ist.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (23. September 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast dich von meinem ersten Comment nicht auf den Schlips getreten gefühlt?


 
nene 

Keine Angst, will es ja lernen.^^

Ich versuch mich mal ein bissle einzulesen. 
Am Mittwoch ist ein Normaler Trackday, da kann ich es ja nochmal testen. 
Hoffentlich werden die da besser. 

@Schrauberopi: Beim lesen deines Textes war mein erster Ausdruck nur . 
Danke für den Link, mal schaun was sich machen lässt.^^


----------



## Schrauberopi (23. September 2013)

Das sind halt die Grundlagen, die man beherrschen sollte, wenn man mit einer DSLR fotografiert.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (24. September 2013)

Ich versuchs.^^ 
Will ja mich ja eher auf solche Dynamik Fotos spezialisieren, da z.B. der Rosa Supra ein sehr guter Kollege von mir ist und ich öfters auf solchen Events bin.


----------



## KonterSchock (24. September 2013)

ohne zu stören aber warum wird hier nicht auf meine Bilder eingegangen? sprich gibts nix auszusetzen oder mögt ihr mich nicht mehr? oder warum so ein eingeschränkter  Feedback? @nfsgame hat mir schon par Tipps erteilt, so ist das ja nicht. was hätte ich denn noch besser machen hätten können? außer die Kamera Position?


----------



## Skysnake (24. September 2013)

Naja, was willste auch noch groß dazu sagen?

Sie sind nicht verwackelt und nicht über-/unterbelichtet. Die Kameraposition ist aber halt zu hoch, womit die Bilder einfach recht fad/langweilig.

Bei den Bildern fehlt halt einfach der Wau-Effekt (welch Doppeldeutigkeit ).

Die Minik usw des Hundes hast du gut eingefangen, aber der Hintergrund ist halt einfach gääähn. Das kommt zum großen Teil aber auch durch die Perspektive. Daher brauchen wir über den Rest finde ich auch gar nicht groß reden erstmal.


----------



## KonterSchock (24. September 2013)

@Skysnake
mir ging es überhaupt nicht um den Boom, sprich wie du so schön sagst wow Effekt.

mir ging es um die Qualität, rausch, und Details, wie schärfe.  ich finde die für das ich noch Anfänger bin recht ok. bin noch nicht auf wow Effekt ausgelegt, bin doch noch blutiger Anfänger! wird sich aber lauf der zeit steigern bin guter dinge.


----------



## Skysnake (24. September 2013)

Ja aber das unterscheidet "gute" Bilder von Schnappschüssen. Die können technisch noch so gut sein, es bleiben Schnappschüsse. Ein richtiges Bild will aber etwas darstellen/aussagen.


----------



## nfsgame (24. September 2013)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Es war halt bewölkt. Kurz vorm anfangen mit Regnen. Hab halt zum ersten mal mit eigenen Einstellungen gearbeitet.
> 
> €: Ich versuch mich ja erst seit kurzem am Fotografieren.^^


 
Mal ein Beispiel. EXIFS: ISO100, f/14 (sieht man leider jeden Mist aufm Sensor ), 1/80sek, 182mm mit Stabilisator auf einer Achse.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (25. September 2013)

So, hab heute mal ein bissle getestet am Ring.^^
ISO hab ich bei 100 oder 200 gelassen, das hat schon viel gebracht. 
Bilder sind noch unbearbeitet, aber als Beispiel langen die ja.


----------



## nfsgame (25. September 2013)

Sieht schon besser aus  !


----------



## der_yappi (25. September 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Sieht schon besser aus  !


 
Schließe mich da an - sind um eeeeiniges besser als der esrte Versuch.
Sieht man schön Dynamik drin - und dennoch haste die Autos scharf gekriegt.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (25. September 2013)

Danke für das Lob.^^
Sind zwar auch nur ca 15% der Bilder relativ brauchbar, aber ist wirklich ganz gut geworden. *selbst auf die Schulter klopf* 


€: was haltet Ihr denn von dem? 
Hab mich mal mit dem kleinen Objektiv an die Boxenmauer gestellt und versucht mit zu ziehen.^^
Cooler Effekt finde ich irgendwie.^^


----------



## Schrauberopi (25. September 2013)

Mitzieher funktionieren eigentlich nur, wenn du einigermaßen parallel/im rechten Winkel zum Motiv stehst. Du hast es fast von vorn versucht. Das Bild ist einfach nur leicht verwackelt und hat mit Mitzieher oder Dynamik nicht viel zu tun. Die anderen Bilder, die du gepostet hast, finde ich schon richtig gut gelungen.


----------



## der_yappi (25. September 2013)

Was du da probieren könntest wäre folgendes:
Du nimmst den Wagen ins Visier, hast ähnliche Belichtungszeiten wie beim Mitzieher.
Allerdings ziehst du nicht mit der Kamera mit, sondern mit dem Zoom.
Dabei gibts zwei Möglichkeiten. Tele zu WW oder umgedreht.
Also Zoom voll ausgefahren und dann mit dem vollen drücken des Auslösers (also nachdem scharf gestellt wurde) das Zoom zum Weitwinkelbereich zurückdrehen (mal schnell mal langsam - auch wieder Probiererei). Oder halt das Zoom auf untersten Anschlag gestellt und dann direkt ins Tele drehen während die Kamera belichtet.

Hört sich komisch an, bringt aber nen netten Effekt.
Mal zwei Beispiele




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind jetzt nicht das gelbe vom Ei, sondern eigentlich nur dazu da, zum illustrieren was ich meine


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (25. September 2013)

Das sieht dochmal Interessant aus!


----------



## call_911 (26. September 2013)

Hab mal ein bisschen an der Helligkeit und dem Kontrast in Photoshop gespielt, was sagt ihr jetzt zu dem Bild?
Hab beide nochmal geladen zum Direktvergleich...

Links bearbeitet, rechts unbearbeitet


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (26. September 2013)

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung, aber das Linke schaut viel besser aus.

Kann es sein, das Kontrast (auch wenn es nicht viel ist) einiges an einem Bild verändern (besser) machen kann?
Ist mir zumindest mal aufgefallen, da ich die grundbilder immer auf Standard lasse und mit DPP dann die Feineinstellungen durchführe, wie ob es bewölkt war, .... 
Und da gibt es ja auch den Punkt Kontrast, den ich öffters mal auf +1 stelle.  

Ich hab noch biel zu lernen.^^


----------



## Placebo (26. September 2013)

Ich habe hier noch ein paar Photoshop-Tricks, vielleicht kann sie der ein oder andere gebrauchen:



Spoiler



*1. Schärfen:*
Kopiert eure Bild-Ebene (Strg+J) und macht bei der oberen Ebene Rechtsklick -> in Smart-Objekt konvertieren
Wendet Filter -> sonstige Filter -> Hochpass an und stellt die Ebene auf "Weiches/Hartes Licht"
Jetzt könnt ihr jederzeit die Schärfe des Bildes regulieren

*2. Passende Bilder in 95% aller Fälle:*
Kopiert eure Bild-Ebene und erstellt eine Tonwertkorrektur-Ebene:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geht jetzt mit dem Mauszeiger auf die Linie zwischen der kopierten Bild-Ebene und der Tonwertkorrektur-Ebene. Drückt die Alt-Taste und klickt einmal, jetzt wird die Tonwertkorrektur nur auf die kopierte Ebene angewandt.
Geht nun durch die einzelnen Kanäle (Rot, Grün und Blau) und zieht die beiden äußeren Dreiecke an den Anfang der "Histogramm-Berge":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Effekt ist zu stark? Verringert die Deckkraft der kopierten Ebene etwas.

*3. *In Notfällen, wenn der obere Trick nichts nützt - *Farbstiche entfernen*:
Euer Foto hat z.B. einen Blaustich? Geht auf Bild -> Korrekturen -> Variationen...
Stellt erst einmal die Stärke auf "fein" 
Klickt jetzt auf das Bild, das gegenüber von eurem Farbstich liegt
Achtung destruktiver Effekt, verwendet nach Möglichkeit Tipp 2!

*4. Kontrast:*
Vergesst die normalen Kontrast-Einstellungen! Erstellt eine Gradationskurven-Ebene wie bei 2. beschrieben und klickt auf die Linie genau in die Mitte. Jetzt könnt ihr den Kontrast viel individueller einstellen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*5. Gegenlichtmaske (Kontrastreiche Bilder ausschneiden):*
Erstellt eine leere Ebene und färbt sie mit einer Farbe, die möglichst nicht in eurem Bild vorhanden ist (Knalliges Pink eignet sich z.B. ganz gut), legt diese Ebene unter euer Bild und wählt euer Bild aus
Klickt auf den Reiter Kanäle (gleich neben Ebenen) und sucht euch den kontrastreichsten Kanal heraus
Drückt Strg und klickt auf das Kanalbild, aktiviert wieder alle Kanäle, geht zurück zu Ebenen
Fügt eurem Bild eine neue Ebenenmaske hinzu, verstärkt den Kontrast der Ebenenmaske (mit Alt + Klick auf die Ebenenmaske könnt ihr nur die Ebenenmaske anzeigen lassen)
Entfernt eventuelle Reste mit einem schwarzen bzw. fügt Ausgeblendetes mit einem weißen, weichen Pinsel wieder hinzu. Durch die Rosa Ebene darunter solltet ihr keine großen Probleme haben, Reste zu entdecken.

*6. Unbekannt und trotzdem extrem praktisch:*
Wenn ihr bei den Ebenen auf das Auge mit gedrückter Alt-Taste klickt, blendet ihr alle Ebenen bis auf diese aus, ein weiterer Klick mach es wieder rückgängig. Perfekt, um vorher-nachher Vergleiche zu machen!

*7. Mehrere Bilder für Upload zuschneiden/verkleinern:*
Geht auf Fenster -> Aktionen, klickt auf das "neue Aktion erstellen"-Symbol und bennent die Aktion
Sollte der Kreis neben dem "neue Aktion erstellen"-Symbol nicht rot (also grau) sein, klickt darauf
Macht jetzt eure Aktion (Bild -> Bildgröße...) und klickt danach auf das Quadrat
Jetzt könnt ihr die Aktion immer wieder für jedes beliebige Bild abspielen

*Und zuletzt - kein Photoshop-Trick, spart aber manchmal Nerven bei Makros:*
Objekt ist zu klein für den Autofokus und manuell fokussieren kostet zu viel Zeit? Manueller Fokus und Serienbild-Funktion einstellen, draufhalten und währenddessen am Fokusring drehen. In 99% aller Fälle habt ihr mindestens ein perfekt scharfes Bild dabei (funktioniert natürlich nur mit schnellen Kameras und bei gutem Licht).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe das alles stand nicht im ersten PCGH-Kamera-Heft drin, ich habe nämlich nur Teil 2


----------



## djnoob (27. September 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Was du da probieren könntest wäre folgendes:
> Du nimmst den Wagen ins Visier, hast ähnliche Belichtungszeiten wie beim Mitzieher.
> Allerdings ziehst du nicht mit der Kamera mit, sondern mit dem Zoom.
> Dabei gibts zwei Möglichkeiten. Tele zu WW oder umgedreht.
> ...


 
Habe ich auch sehr oft ausprobiert, aber man muss schon viel Glück haben das da was bei raus kommt . Ich habe es Mittlerweile aufgegeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Danke für das Lob.^^
> Sind zwar auch nur ca 15% der Bilder relativ brauchbar, aber ist wirklich ganz gut geworden. *selbst auf die Schulter klopf*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Übrung macht den Meister. Das Bild ist zwar ok, aber nicht scharf.


----------



## der_yappi (27. September 2013)

Placebo schrieb:


> Ich habe hier noch ein paar Photoshop-Tricks, vielleicht kann sie der ein oder andere gebrauchen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Welches PS betrifft das?
Die große Suite oder auch Elements?

Ist das eher auf RAW ausgelegt oder auch für jpegs gedacht?


----------



## Placebo (27. September 2013)

Basiert auf CS4, also das "normale" Photoshop (dafür schon etwas älter). Du kannst es aber mal in Elements versuchen, in GIMP müsste auch das Meiste gehen. Ist für JPEGs gedacht, mein Photoshop kann keine .arw-Dateien öffnen 

Bei 1. und 7. bin ich mir fast sicher, dass sie nur im großen PS funktionieren. Das Wichtigste ist Tipp 2 und der müsste in jedem Programm gehen (zumindest in ähnlicher Form)


----------



## nfsgame (27. September 2013)

djnoob schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Dem Lichttech hätte ich was erzählt... Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Frontlicht vergessen" und ein Nebelfreak isser auch noch... So wie der sich verteilt anscheinend auch noch das Halsschmerznebelmittel von Conrad und nix richtiges...


----------



## Hideout (29. September 2013)

Die Wolkenmaschine. K-30 + DA L 50-200 mm, Gegenlicht.
(Ja die starke HDR Bearbeitung war genauso beabsichtigt. Muss ja nicht jedem gefallen, ich mag die dramatik )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. September 2013)

So, von mir gibts mal wieder Bilder. Gestern war bei uns die 9. ADMV-Rallye Zwickauer Land, was ich mir natürlich mal anschauen mußte.  
Nun aber die Bilder...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...natürlich gab es auch ganz eilige...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und ein paar verbremser...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. September 2013)

...aber das Highlight waren für mich die "Trabbi`s", weil deren Fahrer "ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste" agierten. (Trabbi-Fahrer sind  halt die härtesten  )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, jetzt darf kommentiert werden.


----------



## Hideout (29. September 2013)

Zu den Trabbis:
Beim ersten sind die Lichter ausgebrannt, wenn man da durch Bearbeitung nichts mehr machen kann, hätte ich es wahrscheinlich nicht behalten. Bei 2 und 3 ist es schade das Grashalme davor sind, ansonsten OK.
Das 4. Bild ist hier mein Favorit. Sieht nach Action aus, auch wenn etwas Dynamik fehlt. Trotzdem cool 
Die letzten beiden scheinen mir etwas zu dunkel zu sein und das Motiv unscharf.
Ich merke im moment aber selbst wie schwierig es ist, Dynamik in Actionbilder zu bringen. Da hilft nur üben, üben, üben und trotzdem haufenweise Ausschuss hinnehmen 

Bei den Bildern da drüber, sind einige richtig tolle dabei, aber auch ein paar die ich verworfen hätte. Sind mir jetzt aber zu viele für Einzelbewertung


----------



## target2804 (29. September 2013)

Die Autos fahren irgendwie nicht^^


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. September 2013)

Hideout schrieb:


> Zu den Trabbis:
> Beim ersten sind die Lichter ausgebrannt, wenn man da durch Bearbeitung nichts mehr machen kann, hätte ich es wahrscheinlich nicht behalten.


Da hast du leider nicht ganz unrecht. Allerdings hätte ich mir für den tag auch wenigstens ein paar schönwetter-wolken gewünscht. 


> Bei 2 und 3 ist es schade das Grashalme davor sind, ansonsten OK.


Ich find die eigentlich noch halbwegs interessant und bin schon froh, überhaupt das fahrzeug einigermaßen scharf bekommen zu haben. 
Ohne grashalme wäre zwar schöner, aber die sind da in einer kiesgrube gefahren und man durfte nicht rein. (verbot vom betreiber) Sollten die wieder mal da fahren, nehme ich meinen firmenbus mit und stelle mich aufs dach. (ist ein T5) 


> Das 4. Bild ist hier mein Favorit. Sieht nach Action aus, auch wenn etwas Dynamik fehlt. Trotzdem cool
> Die letzten beiden scheinen mir etwas zu dunkel zu sein und das Motiv unscharf.


Das "zu dunkel" ließe sich ja noch beheben, allerdings dynamik war nicht drin. Hab durch einen 2m hohen eisen-zaun fotografiert, was das nicht zuließ.
Zu meinem leidwesen darf man sich nicht überall hin stellen und als presse geh ich nicht durch. 


> Ich merke im moment aber selbst wie schwierig es ist, Dynamik in Actionbilder zu bringen. Da hilft nur üben, üben, üben und trotzdem haufenweise Ausschuss hinnehmen


Deshalb schaue ich ja schon immer mal, das ich zu diversen fahrten komme. Habe allein bei dieser gelegenheit 837 bilder geschossen, wovon (mit noch halbwegs brauchbaren) noch um die 200 über geblieben sind.


target2804 schrieb:


> Die Autos fahren irgendwie nicht^^


Die in post 544, meiner ansicht nach, schon. Ich finde nur schwierig, die balance aus schärfe und unschärfe zu finden. Ist die verschlußzeit zu lang ist alles unscharf und wenn sie zu gering ist, alles scharf. (mitzieher hin oder her)


----------



## Schrauberopi (30. September 2013)

Meine ersten Gehversuche in sw. Freue mich über Kritik und Tipps. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir ist klar, dass die rechte Ecke vom Grabstein fehlt. Hinter mir war leider eine dichte Hecke und ich hatte nur das 70-200 dabei.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Oktober 2013)

Eine Kölner Straßenbahn.


----------



## crankrider (6. Oktober 2013)

Soo,
da ich dieses Jahr beim WoS in Willingen nicht mitfahren konnte (Schulterbänderriss),
habe ich meinen Team-Buddy "Dave" geknippst. (Leider kam ich mit unserer Kamera noch nicht soo zurecht, 
da er in diesem Moment aus der Landung eines Big-Drops kam und einiges an Tempo drauf hatte)

Geknipst mit: Sony SLT-A65VK (int. Objektiv, ohne Automatik, Blitz)
Geknipst wo: Wheels of Speed / BIKE Festival - Willingen (MTB: Downhill-Cup 2o13)
Geknipst wann: 15.o6.2o13


----------



## reisball (6. Oktober 2013)

Das erste Bild wurde ein wenig beschnitten. Das Zweite gab es schon in einem anderen Thread, gehört aber mit zu dieser Aufnahme.


----------



## SailerPhotographie (6. Oktober 2013)

Hey Leute, hier mal ein paar meiner Fotos  Kritik und Anregungen HEFITGST erwünscht!  
Kamera: Nikon D5200 mit Kit Objektiv und der 50mm 1.8 Festbrennweite.  
Wer mehr davon sehen will darf mal auf Facebook vorbeikucken und auch gerne den "Like Button" vergewohltätigen.


----------



## SailerPhotographie (6. Oktober 2013)

coole Idee mit der Mauer!!  Ist die bei Nacht beleuchtet?  Sähe mit Sicherheit gut aus!


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Oktober 2013)

SailerPhotographie schrieb:


> Hey Leute, hier mal ein paar meiner Fotos  Kritik und Anregungen HEFITGST erwünscht!
> Kamera: Nikon D5200 mit Kit Objektiv und der 50mm 1.8 Festbrennweite.
> Wer mehr davon sehen will darf mal auf Facebook vorbeikucken und auch gerne den "Like Button" vergewohltätigen.


 
Boar, Bild 8 sieht ja mal ganz ganz ganz gut aus. Gefällt mir sehr.  


Gut gelungen. 




Zeus


----------



## SailerPhotographie (6. Oktober 2013)

Danke dir!  Wurde mit Pol Filter aufgenommen und im Nachhinein (dank RAW Format) noch zusätzlich Farbverstärkt. 


Zeus18 schrieb:


> Boar, Bild 8 sieht ja mal ganz ganz ganz gut aus. Gefällt mir sehr.
> 
> 
> Gut gelungen.
> ...


----------



## target2804 (7. Oktober 2013)

ich würde das dicke Copyright rausnhemen oder auf jeden fall verkleinern^^


----------



## reisball (7. Oktober 2013)

*@SailerPhotographie:* Die Wand ist in der Nacht leider nicht beleuchtet.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Oktober 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> ich würde das dicke Copyright rausnhemen oder auf jeden fall verkleinern^^


 



Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Aber man kanns ja in dem Falle kurz ignorieren.


Zeus


----------



## SailerPhotographie (7. Oktober 2013)

Die Bilder gibts natürlich auch ohne Wasserzeichen.  Aber hab das ganz gerne drinne, man weiß nie wo sich die Dinger dann überall rumtreiben  Werde aber noch an einem weniger auffälligerem Arbeiten  Danke euch


----------



## der_yappi (7. Oktober 2013)

Muss es sein, das man da die Bilder in orig Größe reinpackt?
Kann man doch auf 1000 oder 1200px max Länge und / oder Breite runterskalieren und etwas komprimieren...
Das Wasserzeichen ist mMn auch zu grpß und nervt (zumindest mich)


----------



## SailerPhotographie (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab ja auch nicht gefragt wie euch das Wasserzeichen gefällt, sondern was ihr zu den Bildern zu sagen habt  Die sind außerdem zwar nicht von der Größe runterskaliert, aber in der Dateigröße auf ca 10 Prozent der ursprünglichen reduziert worden!


----------



## der_yappi (12. Oktober 2013)

Aber dennoch zwischen 1,5 und 2,5MB groß...

Und wenn ein fettes Wasserzeichen im Bild stört, dann wird das hier auch gesagt.
Bist nicht der einzigste den es hiermit erwischt hat.


----------



## Airboume (13. Oktober 2013)

Moin,

ich war vor ein paar Tagen in Holland unterwegs und gleich folgend ein paar Ergebnisse.
Ich weiß, dass sie teilweise sehr krass bearbeitet sind, aber ich steh da momentan voll drauf 
Hoffe sie gefallen (trotzdem). 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 __ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese beiden Bilder entstanden wegen eines Postes in einem Fotothread hier (weiß nicht mehr genau wo), wo dieses 'Stilmittel' angesprochen wurde. Da musste ich das auch mal ausprobieren. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 __ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 __ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 __ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 __ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 __ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun noch ein 'verregeltes' Bild und fünf HDR-Bilder, die als solche auch geplant waren. Ich finde die ganz eindrucksvoll. 
Zumal dies meine Ersten dieser Art sind. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 __ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 __ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 __ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 __ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LG Air


----------



## Hideout (13. Oktober 2013)

Sei mir bitte nicht böse wenn ich jetzt sage, ich würde alle HDR Bilder (bis auf die Nummer 2) in die Tonne werfen 
Ich mein das absolut nicht böse, aber der Effekt ist so stark das die Bilder nicht nur sehr künstlich sondern auch ziemlich verfremdet aussehen und kaum noch etwas zu erkennen ist.

Den Zoomeffekt im ersten Bild finde ich interessant, gut gemacht 

Die Detailaufnahme von der Ampel finde ich auch gut.
Der Bildaufbau mit dem Steg? (das zweite davon) ist schön, etwas mehr Tiefenschärfe, bis zum Ende des Holzbalkens wäre super. 
Und beim Bild mit dem Boot ist es schade das dieses angeschnitten ist, die Stange quer durchs Bild sieht auch komisch aus.

Finde aber du hast schon einen guten Blick für Motive, das andere kommt mit der Zeit. Ich mach auch noch viele Fehler.


----------



## djnoob (13. Oktober 2013)

Mal was anderes zur Stapelsammlung & Export Bild des von Lightrooms mit über 700 Fotos.


----------



## djnoob (13. Oktober 2013)

Einziges was gut finde ist 9 und 11. Den Rest finde ich total daneben.
Bild 10 hat übrigens auch was, aber diese schräge Aufnahme geht mal garnicht  und nicht jedes Bild ist HDR Fähig.


----------



## der_yappi (13. Oktober 2013)

Für mich hat das 7te nn guten Flair.
Die Zoom-während-dem-belichten ist so ne Geschichte - ich finde es muss auch zum Motiv passen.
Und irgendwie passt es mMn nach bei den Motiven net so

@noob:
warst du auf ner muslimischen Beschneidungsfeier so wie sie den Kleinen ausstaffiert haben?
Zirkumzision


----------



## Re4dt (13. Oktober 2013)

djnoob schrieb:


> Mal was anderes zur Stapelsammlung & Export Bild des von Lightrooms mit über 700 Fotos.



Ist das Bild irgendwie von einer Beschneidungsfeier? 

Wo du gerade  Lr erwähnt hast. Lohnt sich der Kauf ? Ich selber habe CS5.5 (Original versteht sich.)
Jedoch soll Lr vom Handling viel einfacher sein bei Bildbearbeitung? 
Habe viel mit Eventfotografie am Hut.


----------



## djnoob (13. Oktober 2013)

Ja ist eine türkische beschneidungs Feier gewesen. Was lightroom betrifft kann ich nur empfehlen. PS gehört ja zum fotobearbeiten dazu nur wenn man etwas bestimmtes haben will sonst arbeite ich größten teils mit lightroom aber macht meiner Meinung nach nur Sinn wenn man in raw fotografiert.


----------



## dome001 (15. Oktober 2013)

Was findet Ihr besser Links oder Rechts


----------



## target2804 (15. Oktober 2013)

rechts, weil links zu dunkel


----------



## Schrauberopi (15. Oktober 2013)

Natürlich das Rechte. Links ist es viel zu dunkel. Es hätte sogar noch ein klein wenig mehr Aufhellung vertragen. Fotografierst Du in RAW? Da ist bestimmt noch einiges möglich. Schön wäre es, wenn du ihre Füße nicht abgeschnitten hättest. Die Kamera etwas tiefer, hätte insgesamt ausgewogener gewirkt (nicht soviel freier Raum überm Model). Perfekt wäre es, wenn sie auch noch Richtung Kamera geschaut hätte. Ist aber nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Placebo (15. Oktober 2013)

Das linke Bild ist schöner in Photoshop (GIMP, PS Elements etc. gehen auch) zu bearbeiten, beim rechten steht sie schöner da. Ich hätte sie aber hinknien lassen (oder ihr einfach eine interessantere Pose gegeben, die sieht so lustlos aus) 

Dauert keine drei Minuten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Oktober 2013)

Kamera: Canon EOS 600D


----------



## dome001 (15. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt bin ich überacht 
Habe nicht mit so vielen Kommentaren gerechnet. 
Erstmal beide Bilder sind die Gleichen das Linke ist RAW und das Rechte ist Bearbeitet  

Werde auf jeden Fall zu Probieren alle Tipps umzusetzen. 

Da ja das Wetter nicht mehr so Gut ist muss ich auf ein Studio ausweichen, hoffe das ich dort viel dazu lerne


----------



## Schrauberopi (15. Oktober 2013)

dome01 schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal beide Bilder sind die Gleichen das Rechte ist RAW und das Linke ist Bearbeitet


 Umgekehrt oder? Ich glaube nicht, dass der Bauch von allein nach unten gewandert ist. 
Ich muss allerdings zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich es erst jetzt bemerkt habe. AAAAARRRGHHHH jetzt werde ich wirklich alt.


----------



## dome001 (16. Oktober 2013)

Ja genau links RAW und rechts bearbeitet war irgendwie durcheinander.
Habe mein Post oben verbessert jetzt stimmt es 

Das es nicht OT wirt hier ein Bild von gestern durfte eine Blitzanlage Testen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (16. Oktober 2013)

Ui, mein 1000ster 

Zunächst einmal, ich bin absoluter Laie, was Bildbearbeitung betrifft. Ich habe mir durch Versuch und Irrtum, viel lesen im Web und dem spartanischen Handbuch ein wenig RAW-Bearbeitung beigebracht. Ein Profi wird vermutlich noch viel mehr aus dem Bild heraushohlen, meinen Ansprüchen genügt es aber vorerst.

Ausgang war die Bearbeitung, die djnoob gepostet hatte: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...4-naturfotografie-thread-359.html#post5751082

Ich bat ihn darauf um die RAW-Datei, um mich an dem Bild einmal zu versuchen.
Geöffnet in Capture NX2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuerst habe ich den Weißabgleich angepasst (Tageslicht, 4700). Bei mir hat das Bild keinen Blaustich, mein Monitor ist allerdings nicht kalibriert. Durch den etwas wärmeren Farbton sollte der erwähnte Blaustich aber verschwunden sein. Der angemahnte Rotstich auch  -hatte vorher 5100.
Als nächstes wurde die Picture Control Einstellung auf Standard gesetzt und die Kamerainterne Scharfzeichnung von 3 auf 0.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der linke Regler wurde bis an die Kante des "Berges" nach rechts verschoben (auf Doppelschwellenwert klicken und auf die Tiefen achten, wenn es ganz genau werden soll). So kommen die dunklen Farben gleich viel besser raus. Da das Bild immer noch recht blass ist, wurde eine deutlichhe S-Kurve eingefügt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um den störenden Zaun im Hintergrund etwas weniger deutlich weden zu lassen, wurde der Bereich mit einer weichen Auswahlkante maskiert, stark entrauscht und etwas weichgezeichnet. Wer noch weniger Zaun haben will, muss weitere Schritte mit Stempel oder Auto-Retusche-Pinsel probieren. Ich habe hier noch einmal ganz schnell und schmutzig den Auto-Retusche-Pinsel am linken Pfeiler genutzt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der helle Fleck rechts wurde auch noch maskiert und Kontrast und Helligkeit angepasst. Auf die Schnelle habe ich es nicht ganz hinbekommen, wer will, kann sich ja dran versuchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach wurde noch relativ stark mit Hochpass nachgeschärft (könnte für manchen schon zu stark sein).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem Verkleinern fürs Forum, wurde noch einmal mit unscharf maskieren etwas nachgeschärft.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ergebnis seht ihr hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...4-naturfotografie-thread-360.html#post5753539


----------



## djnoob (16. Oktober 2013)

jetzt hast du den blaustrich rausgenommen und hast einen rotstrich drin .
Ist kein einfaches bild .


----------



## Schrauberopi (16. Oktober 2013)

Eigentlich sollte es jetzt besser sein, ich hatte das Bild im Naturfotografiethread ausgetauscht. Immer noch zu rot?


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Oktober 2013)

Kamera: Canon EOS 600D
Ort: Köln/Bonn Flughafen


----------



## Schmidde (16. Oktober 2013)

Schick, nur das Seitenruder rechts-unten stört ein wenig


----------



## DP455 (17. Oktober 2013)

Du musst näher ran an's Geschehen. Wenn die 32R in Betrieb ist, ist die Besucherterrasse für outbound traffic (mit wenig Brennweite) alles andere als geeignet. Ganz anders sieht das bei inbound traffic 14L-Betrieb (Gegenrichtung) und Sonne im Rücken (also ab dem späten Nachmittag / Abend) aus. Vielleicht hilft dir das: CGN – Spottingpositionen ja weiter...


----------



## Airboume (20. Oktober 2013)

Hideout schrieb:


> [...]





djnoob schrieb:


> [...]





der_yappi schrieb:


> [...]


 Huhu Leute, danke für Eure Rückmeldung. 
Eigendlich schon früher, aber anscheinend hat das Smartphone doch den Post gefressen...

Es sind sehr viele Testbilder dabei, weil ich gern und viel ausprobiere und auch gern verfremde 
Aber wenn ich mir das nochmal anschaue habt Ihr schon recht.

Wenn da eine Eisenstange im Motiv hängt oder dieses abgeschnitten ist wie bei dem Boot kann ich da leider wenig dran ändern. Die Brücke demontieren oder mit der Kamera schwimmen gehen liegt mir nicht so. 
Bei dem Steg kann ich nochmal schauen ob ich da ein schöneres Bild hinbekomme, wenn ich dran vorbei komme. Hatte leider nur noch Platz auf der Karte für ein Bild...

Aber ich hab nun ein paar Neue aus Freiburg:

Die Autofahrt war langweilig und regnerisch... 
Sorry wegen HDR. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 __ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann angekommen ein bisschen in die Stände fotografiert und soo...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 __ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 __ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 __ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann war da noch so ein komisches Haus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 __ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 __ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 __ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 __ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LG Air


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Oktober 2013)

DP455 schrieb:


> Du musst näher ran an's Geschehen. Wenn die 32R in Betrieb ist, ist die Besucherterrasse für outbound traffic (mit wenig Brennweite) alles andere als geeignet. Ganz anders sieht das bei inbound traffic 14L-Betrieb (Gegenrichtung) und Sonne im Rücken (also ab dem späten Nachmittag / Abend) aus. Vielleicht hilft dir das: CGN – Spottingpositionen ja weiter...


 
Ja 300mm Brennweite reicht doch eig. vollkommen!

•Wie komme ich den zu Punkt 4 und 5?


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Oktober 2013)

Kamera: Canon EOS 600D
Ort: Köln/Bonn Flughafen

Aufnahme zwischen Juli und August.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Oktober 2013)

So, es war mal wieder rallye...(eine kommt für mich noch dieses jahr, wenn das wetter annehmbar ist ) Diesmal bin ich richtung fränkische schweiz geeiert.
Eins vorweg...Die streckenführung hätte besser sein können. Da hat man schon eine kiesgrube, die man auch noch als zuschauer betreten darf, und sie wird nicht richtig genutzt. Ich hätte die auto`s da drin noch ein paar schleifen drehen lassen... Zudem hatte es keine guten punkte, von denen man aus hätte gut fotografieren können. Dazu gab es, für meinen geschmack, zu viele schikanen und es wurde zwar auf wirtschaftswegen gefahren, aber die sind zum großteil asphaltiert (WTF?). Der rest sieht dann so aus...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...was ich als rallye-strecke ja schöner gefunden hätte.  (muß ja nicht die ganze WP so sein)
Fangen wir also an... Viel gedriftet und schnell gefahren wurde leider nicht... (hab mich dann auf eine konzentriert, weil ich nicht überall gleichzeitig sein kann)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...dafür ab und zu mal ein ausrutscher...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und den besten drift+staubwolke hat an diesem tag ein landsmann von mir produziert. (eigentlich wollte ich ja sehen, was die bayern so können )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, hab mich etwas zurück zu halten. (menge der bilder) Es darf wieder kommentiert werden.


----------



## totovo (22. Oktober 2013)

Sigma 50mm f1,4 bei f2:
Licht? Nur meine Nachttischlampe!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Oktober 2013)

Kamera: Canon EOS 600D
Aufnahme: 18.09.2013


----------



## call_911 (25. Oktober 2013)

So mal wieder eins von mir, bin gespannt was ihr sagt


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Oktober 2013)

Mal was anderes.

Canon EOS 600D
Köln 

22.10.2013


----------



## der_yappi (27. Oktober 2013)

Da fehlt mMn die Dynamik


----------



## nfsgame (27. Oktober 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Sigma 50mm f1,4 bei f2:
> Licht? Nur meine Nachttischlampe!
> 
> 
> ...


 


> Date Time Original	2013:10:22 21:47:54
> Exposure Time	1/12
> F Number	f / 2
> Exposure Program	Aperture priority
> ...


Lustiger Auslesefehler .


----------



## Luca1801 (27. Oktober 2013)

Edit :Ich lade die Bilder mit geringerer Auflösung nochmal hoch


----------



## KonterSchock (31. Oktober 2013)

was gibts bei den Bilder hier auszusetzen? bin gespannt was die Profillinie hier zu sagt, 4k auflösung. hab alle mit NX bearbeitet. geknipst mit nikon d7100,OB 50er 1,8 und 18-105 OB.s und a Mode, die jeweiligen Werte die man manuell einstellen muss, hab ich je bild Situation angepasst.


----------



## der_yappi (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich kuck mir kategorisch keine so großen Bilde an - sorry.

Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein die Bilder auf ~1200px Breite und/oder Höhe zu skalieren und etwas zu komprimieren (~500kb)...

Ich dachte, dass sich das hier im Fotobereich so langsam durchgesetzt hat


----------



## KonterSchock (31. Oktober 2013)

Ohh sorry ich dachte man muss mit Vollgas daher kommen, hmmm die bilder müsste man trotz hoher Auflösung gut sehen können. Wie gefallen euch die bilder?


----------



## Skysnake (31. Oktober 2013)

ganz im ernst?

Kein einziges gefällt mir


----------



## Wired (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich denk du hast den Fehler gemacht das Motiv immer mittig zu Positionieren, korrigiert mich einfach wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## KonterSchock (31. Oktober 2013)

@Skysnake
wo liegt der Fehler? Motiv oder was ist dein prob? Grund der negativen Reaktion?? mir gefallen die Bilder und jetzt? es geht ja eher um die quli die man hier abliefert. dennoch bin hier um die kritik zu hören sprich wo liegen die Probleme?

@Wired
hmmm mittig? ich hab so geknipst das es mir gefällt, gibts da regeln? 

hab nur umgesetzt was ich in der Schulung teil teils gelernt habe.


----------



## Re4dt (31. Oktober 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> ganz im ernst?
> 
> Kein einziges gefällt mir



Muss ihm da zustimmen. 
Was nicht böse gemeint ist, die Bilder sind in meinen Augen eher Schnappschüsse. 
Qualitativ vll ganz gut.


----------



## KonterSchock (31. Oktober 2013)

ok, aber wo liegt das problem? sind es die motive oder? lasst es mich verstehen.

ja ich nimms euch net übel, bin ja deswegen hier, um mich zu verbessern, aber es bringt mir ja nix wen ihr mir nicht sagt was ich falsch mache.


----------



## SanjiWhite (31. Oktober 2013)

1. der Weißabgleich stimmt bei vielen (1,2,4,10,14) nicht
2. Die Bildausschnitte sind einfach nicht angemessen (1,7,9,11,12,14,15): Wenn du schon einen Reifen fotografierst, dann schau auch drauf das er komplett auf dem Bild ist 
3. Die Kamera war oft nicht "richtig" positioniert, z.B. die Reifen würde ich direkt von vorne ablichten, genauso wie die Plastik...

Im Großen und Ganzen wirken die Bilder auch auf mich eher wie Schnappschüsse als durchdachte Ablichtungen.


----------



## Airboume (31. Oktober 2013)

Bild 6 und 8 find ich schon sehr cool 

Ansonten wurde der Rest ja schon gesagt. Mittels realistischerer Bearbeitung kann man da sicher noch sehr viel rausholen. Und bis auf bei Bild 4 find ich den Blaufilter irgendwie ungeil.

LG


----------



## Schrauberopi (31. Oktober 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:
			
		

> ganz im ernst?
> 
> Kein einziges gefällt mir


 Wäre schön, wenn du sagen würdest weshalb. So hilft es niemanden. 


Zur Bildgröße hat der_yappi ja schon was gesagt. Man kann ein Bild auch sehr gut beurteilen, wenn es etwas kleiner ist. Schade finde ich, dass die EXIF-Datein nicht mehr vorhanden sind. Darin kann man sich die Kameraeinstellungen ansehen. So kann man schwerlich etwas sagen, falls an der Kamera etwas "unvorteilhaft" oder einfach falsch eingestellt wurde. Wenn möglich, einfach mitspeichern.

Zu den Bildern versuche ich mal etwas zu sagen:

1. Das Straßenpflaster ist in Hessen irgendwie komisch verfärbt. Woher kommt dieses Lila? Die Felge ist etwas überbelichtet (Keine Struktur mehr im Alu). Falls in A geschossen, bei so hellen Bildbestandteilen, wie das stark reflektierende Alu die Belichtungskorrektur benutzen. -0.7 bis -1LW könnte hinkommen. Im M-Modus die Belichtungswaage im Auge behalten und auch etwas weniger belichten. Kommt natürlich auch darauf an, wo im Bild mit welcher Methode die Belichtung gemessen wurde. Wenn eine Spotmessung auf dem reflektierenden Alu misst, wird das Bild zu dunkel (die Kamera "denkt" es ist ein mittleres grau).

2.Blaue Steine? Der Fokus liegt etwa in der Mitte. Eine kleinere Blende hätte einen größeren Schärfebereich gebracht. Nach oben und unten wird es leicht unscharf.

3.technisch ok

4.Die Farben und die Farbsättigung finde ich völlig daneben (unnatürlich) Hast du den Baum links neben der Fontaine aufgehellt oder weshalb "leuchtet" der so komisch? Die anderen Bäume sind zum Teil ebenfalls etwas "merkwürdig". Könnte auch überschärft sein.

5.technisch ok

6.Das wirkt, abgesehen von den etwas merkwürdigen Farben, völlig überschärft (sieht man an den Bäumen). 

7.ok

8. Überschärft, die Fontaine ist ausgebrannt (überbelichtet).

Bei den weiteren Bildern ist es oft ähnlich. Viele Bilder sind insgesamt zu hell. Da fehlt auch richtiges schwarz. Spannend sind die Bilder alle nicht. Da hat halt jemand mal irgendwo auf den Auslöser gedrückt. Aus diesen "blauen Hydranten" (Nr. 13) hätte man etwas machen können. Ich hätte probiert, auf den 2. zu fokussieren und eine etwas kleinere Blende nehmen, so, dass das erste Rohr auch scharf wird. Denn noch eine andere Perspektive, ohne Straße.

In der Bildbearbeitung insgesamt steckt noch reichlich Verbesserungspotential. 

Im Startpost gibt es links zum Thema Bildaufbau/goldener Schnitt/Bildgestaltung


----------



## Skysnake (31. Oktober 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> @Skysnake
> wo liegt der Fehler? Motiv oder was ist dein prob? Grund der negativen Reaktion?? mir gefallen die Bilder und jetzt? es geht ja eher um die quli die man hier abliefert. dennoch bin hier um die kritik zu hören sprich wo liegen die Probleme?


Einige Bilder sind mit Blaustich, bzw halt "Falschfarben", was dort eigentlich immer unnatürlich aussieht.

Was aber wirklich mein Problem ist, ist, dass praktisch bei jedem Bild irgendwas abgeschnitten ist, oder was hässliches mit auf dem Bild ist, was den "Flair" des Bilder kaputt macht. Auto+fette Alufelger+Schlammspritzer=

Wie schon gesagt wurde, es sind halt eher Schnappschüsse.  Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. Es sind halt so viele Sachen in meinen Augen.


----------



## Wired (31. Oktober 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> @Wired
> hmmm mittig? ich hab so geknipst das es mir gefällt, gibts da regeln?
> 
> hab nur umgesetzt was ich in der Schulung teil teils gelernt habe.



Hab das eben aus dem PCGH Sonderheft ausgesucht und schnell abfotografiert, falls du dieses auch hast kannst dir ja mal oder nochmal alles deswegen durchlesen.

*PS:  Schuldigung falls es ein bisschen groß sein sollte.
*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KonterSchock (1. November 2013)

Hab alle Bilder die ihr gesehen habt nach belieben bearbeitet, original Bilder ohne Bearbeitung sehen anders aus. 

Das mit dem Blick Winkel werde ich üben. Die Felgen hab ich abfotografiert um zu testen sprich um zu sehen ob ich die Kamera gut eingestellt habe.

Das mit dem blau Stich, war gewollt sprich habs so bearbeitet. Kann die bilder jeder zeit abändern, hab ja noch die raw Daten. Bin fleißig am lernen und üben. 

6 und 8 sind auch meine Favoriten.


----------



## Skysnake (1. November 2013)

Bild 8 brennt auf der einen Seite in der Fontäne total aus, und die dunklen Bereiche saufen ab.


----------



## KonterSchock (1. November 2013)

Ok ich Poste später das original hoch. Welche Auflösung soll ich einstellen? 1200x ok? Oder kleiner?


----------



## der_yappi (1. November 2013)

Die 1200px haben sich bei vielen hier eingebürgert.
Mancher lädt seine Bilder hier auch in 1080p (also FullHD) hoch.

Was ich halt nie machen würde, wäre die Bilder in orig Größe hier reinpacken. Das kann man machen wenn man jmd das Bild (auf Wunsch) zum beispielhaften nachbearbeiten zur Verfügung stellen will.


----------



## KonterSchock (2. November 2013)

hab nun ein par Bilder die ich nicht bearbeitet habe. ist hab ich von 100 bis 1200 eingegrenzt sprich iso auto bis 1200. Belichtung auch auf auto. hab jetzt mal andere bilder genommen mits net langweilig wird.

was hätte ich besser machen hätte können?


----------



## Hideout (2. November 2013)

Du hast schon ein recht guten Blick für Motive, bis auf den Ast 
Bei der Statue wäre eine Detailaufnahme besser gewesen oder eine andere Perspektive.
Die Idee mit den roten Türmen und den Ästen (als Rahmen) kann ich nachvollziehen, allerdings nehmen die Äste zu viel Platz ein und versperren die Sicht.
Das Bild aus dem Park ist auch nicht schlecht, schön mit dem Licht und dem Schatten. Aber auch hier hätte ich einen anderen Bildausschnitt / Blickwinkel gewählt.
Das Spiegelgebäude ist toll, einzig die Laterne links stört noch.

Noch ganz allgemein etwas: Achte darauf deine Bilder gerade zum Horizont aufzunehmen oder später die Bilder gerade zu richten. Die kippen alle etwas. Auch fehlt den Bildern schärfe, es könnte auch am Programm liegen welches du verwendest. Ansonsten wähle für Architektur- und Landschaftsaufnahmen eine kleinere Blende (größere Blendenzahl) um mehr (Tiefen-)schärfe zu erhalten. Es sei denn du willst etwas freistellen, dann brauchst du eine große Blende.
Auch fehlen in deinen Bildern die Exif Daten was weitere Tipps schwierig macht, schau mal ob du das Programm so einstellen kannst das es die Exifs drin lässt.


----------



## Wired (2. November 2013)

Lade nun auch mal ein Paar Photos (bearbeitet und konvertiert) hoch.

Bin für jegliche Kritik offen. ;p


----------



## Schrauberopi (2. November 2013)

Mich stören einige Bildelemente, die nicht zum eigentlichen Motiv passen bzw. stören. Ein Fehler, den ich auch immer wieder begehe. Im Sucher nicht nur das Motiv sondern das ganze Bild im Auge behalten.

Von der etwas unnatürlichen Farbgebung mal abgesehen, stört mich beim Ersten das Dach im Vordergrund. Bei den Nächsten beiden Bildern stört der Türrahmen. Allerdings dürfte es nicht so einfach sein, eine Perspektive zu finden, von der aus es möglich ist. Im Notfall mit EBV nachhelfen. 
Bei den Tierbildern ist mir das Wesentliche zu klein geraten. Das Krokodil sitzt mitten im Bild im warmen Licht. Das könnte ein richtig gutes Foto werden aus einer anderen Perspektive und mit anderem Bildaufbau. Bei der Schlange verschwindet das wichtigste, der Kopf, im schattigen Hintergrund. Versuch auch mal, dich auf Augenhöhe der Tiere zu begeben und auch auf die Augen zu fokussieren.


----------



## Wired (2. November 2013)

Beim ersten ists vom Balkon aus aufgenommen, das Dach unten vom Kitaeingang hätte ich auch wegschneiden können. :/ Beim Kroko gehts nich anders weil ne Glasscheibe davor ist und zwischen den 2 Scheiben (die 2. rechts ist abgewinkelt in der vertikalen) ist ne schmale Wand...ist wirklich doof geschnitten, hab aber noch ein anderes Kroko Foto, Zoo halt. Bei der Schlange könnte das auch schwierig werden... Glasskasten sitzt weiter oben und die hat sich stundenlang kaum bewegt *grml*.

Aber danke für deine Vorschläge, wenn ich im Dezember noch mal in den Zoo gehe versuch ich es.

Hier mal das andere Foto vom Krokodil.

_PS:_ Ich glaub bei dem hab ich ne falsche Blende genommen.


----------



## Luca1801 (2. November 2013)

So hier habe ich die Bilder in geringerer Auflösung. Würde mich sehr über eine Kritik freuen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KonterSchock (3. November 2013)

@Wired
ich finde das 6 bild am besten, irgendwie hab ich gegen das bild überhaupt nix auszusetzen, sieht geil aus.

@Luca1801
bei dir das bild 2.

@Hideout 
ja der ast war eigentlich nur so weil ich die Settings ausgecheckt hab, ist ja net so einfach gell?


----------



## Zeus18 (6. November 2013)

Kamera: Canon EOS 600D
Wo: Bonn


----------



## Himmelskrieger (8. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein erstes brauchbares Foto mit meinen neuen 40mm Mikro Nikkor. Echt ein tolles Objektiv 
Handelt sich um einen alten AMD Athlon 64. Bearbeitet mit Lighroom und in 16:9 zugeschnitten. Aufgenommen mit Blitz bei F/13 und 1/200 Sek bei Iso-320.


----------



## djnoob (8. November 2013)

Versuch mal ohne Blitz bei Programm Automatik. Kamera auf Stativ, f13 und Iso 100. Hast Besseres Bild als mit Blitz, nicht immer aber meistens. Und dann vergleich mal, wenn du schon dabei bist, den objektiv kennen zu lernen .


----------



## DP455 (8. November 2013)

Richte die Kamera halbwegs gerade aus
Spar dir den kamerainternen Blitz
Nutze ein Stativ oder ein andere feste Unterlage, niedrige ISO-Werte und bei längeren Belichtungszeiten die Spiegelvorauslösung und den Selbst- oder Fernauslöser der Kamera
Blende nicht so stark ab --> bei f/4 oder f/5.6 hast du einen viel schöneren (Un)schärfeverlauf, zudem eine noch höhere Bildschärfe im Zentrum (Vermeidung von Beugungsunschärfen durch starkes Abblenden)


----------



## Himmelskrieger (8. November 2013)

djnoob schrieb:


> Versuch mal ohne Blitz bei Programm Automatik. Kamera auf Stativ, f13 und Iso 100. Hast Besseres Bild als mit Blitz, nicht immer aber meistens. Und dann vergleich mal, wenn du schon dabei bist, den objektiv kennen zu lernen .


 
Mit den Licht könnte auch an meiner Bearbeitung liegen (Lightroom). Werde es aber mal ohne Blitz probieren. War eh schwer mit meinen vergleichsweise großen Yongnuo 560-II bei der Entfernung vom CPU&Kamera. (Ausgelöst per Zugehaltenen verbauten Blitz)

Hier das Unbearbeitete Bild: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





DP455 schrieb:


> Richte die Kamera halbwegs gerade aus
> Spar dir den kamerainternen Blitz
> Nutze ein Stativ oder ein andere feste Unterlage, niedrige ISO-Werte und bei längeren Belichtungszeiten die Spiegelvorauslösung und den Selbst- oder Fernauslöser der Kamera
> Blende nicht so stark ab --> bei f/4 oder f/5.6 hast du einen viel schöneren (Un)schärfeverlauf, zudem eine noch höhere Bildschärfe im Zentrum (Vermeidung von Beugungsunschärfen durch starkes Abblenden)


 
1: Werde ich machen.
2: Den Kamerainternen Blitz habe ich nur zum Auslösen genutzt (hab Blitz zugehalten)
3: Stativ wurde genutzt, ein niedrigeres Iso werde ich benutzen, wobei ich finde Iso-320 ist schon gering. Hatte das Problem das ich auf den Display mit Iso-100 kaum was gesehen habe.
4: Habe eine geschlossenere Blende gewählt weil ich nicht einen so kleinen Scharfen bereich wollte, sondern einen größeren Bereich welcher scharf ist.


----------



## djnoob (8. November 2013)

der 560er ist aber kein hss fähiges Blitzgerät. Alles über 1/160 wird nicht gut ausgeleuchtet.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (8. November 2013)

djnoob schrieb:


> der 560er ist aber kein hss fähiges Blitzgerät. Alles über 1/160 wird nicht gut ausgeleuchtet.


 
Und?, der Intigrierte geht bis 1/200 sek. (weiter runter geht es nicht). Wenn ich den 560 direkt auf die Kamera stelle, gibt es bis 1/250 sek. keine Probleme. Bei geringeren Zeiten gibt es schwarze Balken am unteren Ende. Aber 1/250 sek. reichen in meinen Augen vollkommen aus.


----------



## DP455 (8. November 2013)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> 4: Habe eine geschlossenere Blende gewählt weil ich nicht einen so kleinen Scharfen bereich wollte, sondern einen größeren Bereich welcher scharf ist.


Ach, die kann man gar nicht weit genug öffnen bei solchen Motiven. Selbiges gilt auch für die geringe Naheinstellgrenze des Objektivs. Die würde ich auch ausreizen. Denn ist es nicht gerade das, was so interessant an der Fotografie ist, wenn man als Betrachter erstmal überlegen muss, womit man es eigentlich zu tun hat. Mit der Perspektive kann man da bestimmt auch gut spielen. So mit dem Objektiv knapp über den Pins mal quer drüber zum Beispiel. Da ließe sich bestimmt so einiges anstellen...


----------



## target2804 (9. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Bagui (9. November 2013)

Also ich fänds ohne Hand schöner, also nur das Glas auf einem Holztisch oder so, aber sonst ganz gut. Ist im Glas Äppler?


----------



## target2804 (9. November 2013)

neuer wein


----------



## Zeus18 (16. November 2013)

Köln
Canon EOS 600D

16.11.2013 - 10:54Uhr


----------



## dome001 (18. November 2013)

FFM-Eschborn


----------



## Placebo (19. November 2013)

Das Motiv ist Wahnsinn 
Gerade getestet: Entsättige das Bild (~65%) und gib ihm einen leichten Sepia-Effekt (z.B. Warmfilter (85) bei 30%).


----------



## dome001 (19. November 2013)

Habe es eben auch ausprobiert, das Bild wirkt dann wirklich noch ein wenig stimmiger 
Ich muss mir mal aneignen mit den Farbfiltern zu Arbeiten


----------



## call_911 (21. November 2013)

Wiedermal was von mir.

Geschossen mit Nikon D3100 und Sigma 105mm EX Makro

Würde mich über Kritik/Lob/Verbesserungsvorschläge freuen


----------



## Schmidde (21. November 2013)

Das zweite ist Sahne 
Beim ersten hätte m.M.n etwas mehr Platz am rechten und oberen Bildrand nicht geschadet, der Schlüsselanhänger wirkt ein wenig abgeschnitten


----------



## call_911 (21. November 2013)

Danke.

Das mit Dem Schlüssel war etwas ungünstig gewählt ja, war aber auch mein erstes mit dem Objektiv


----------



## Nils_93 (8. Dezember 2013)

Moin, habe gestern meine erste Festbrennweite erhalten, ein gebrauchtes Nikkor 50mm F/1.8 G.
Rein mechanisch macht es einen guten Eindruck, sprich unbeschaedigt, jedoch bekomme ich irgendwie keine wirklich gestochen scharfen Bilder hin, oder bilde ich mir das nur ein? Der Fokus lag jeweils, zumindest laut Sucher, auf dem Schriftzug "Fine Audio Fine Intro USB", sehen tue ich davon aber nicht allzu viel.
Body ist ein D5100, kein Blitz, Manual Mode und kein Stativ und direktes JPEG von der Kamera ohne Nachbearbeitung ergeben dann folgende Bilder: 

F/1.8, 1/60, ISO 1600, manueller Fokus
F1.8 - 1 of 60 - ISO 1600 MF | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

F/1.8, 1/125, ISO 3200, manueller Fokus
F1.8 - 1 of 125 - ISO 3200 MF | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Um sicher zu gehen das es nicht daran liegt das ich den Fokus falsch bediene, habe ich das ganze dann auch noch einmal mit AF probiert.

F/1.8, 1/125, ISO 3200, Autofokus
F1.8 - 1 of 125 - ISO 3200 AF | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Und meine Frage ist jetzt halt nicht ob die Bilder ansprechend sind oder so, sondern nur, ob sie gemessen am Equipment Nikon D5100 mit Nikkor 50mm F/1.8G ausreichend scharfe Bilder liefern, oder ob da mehr gehen muesste. Denn das ist irgendwie mein Gefuehl, was aber auch truegen kann, bin schliesslich bei weitem kein Profi. Das einzige Bild von den dreien wo ich sagen wuerde das es ok ist - wenn auch weit von dem entfernt was ich mir nach dem ganzen Hype in Videos etc. erhofft habe - ist das zweite Bild, also bei 1/125, ISO 3200 und MF. 
In vielen Foren und Videos wird dieses Objektiv immer sehr fuer die Schaerfe gelobt, bloss die sehe ich halt nicht so wirklich. Oder bin ich durch Handydisplays mit 400 ppi und mehr einfach nur verwoehnt und erwarte wohl zuviel? 
Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf eure Antworten!

Nils

PS: Ich habe hier im Thread jemanden entdeckt, der mit einer D5200 (also gut 8 MP mehr und deutlich mehr AF-Punkte) auch mit dem Nikkor 50mm f/1.8 geschossen hat. Auch seine Bilder sind, fuer meine Begriffe, nicht wirklich gestochen scharf, somit waere es dann ja wohl das ich zu viel erwartet habe von dem Objektiv, korrekt?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube das problem liegt nicht unbedingt beim objektiv. Du hast die foto`s mit offenblende gemacht und warst bestimmt auch recht nah mit der linse am mikrofon-> extrem kleiner schärfebereich.
Hast du mal geschaut wie es sich verhält, wenn du z.b. auf 2.8 abblendest und dich etwas entfernst? (auf alle fälle aber etwas abblenden)


----------



## Nils_93 (8. Dezember 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich glaube das problem liegt nicht unbedingt beim objektiv. Du hast die foto`s mit offenblende gemacht und warst bestimmt auch recht nah mit der linse am mikrofon-> extrem kleiner schärfebereich.
> Hast du mal geschaut wie es sich verhält, wenn du z.b. auf 2.8 abblendest und dich etwas entfernst? (auf alle fälle aber etwas abblenden)


 
Hi Turrican,

danke fuer deine Antwort!
Ja, das mit der Entfernung stimmt wohl  Geschaetzt waren es vermutlich so 30-40 Centimeter. Ich hatte halt Offenblende + schnelle Verschlusszeit gewaehlt um Moeglichst ein stehendes, klares, Bild zu bekommen. Ich muss sagen dass ich bisher immer im "Kuecken" Modus (Automatik) unterwegs war und quasi grade erst mit dem Manuellen Modus anfagen und mir durch einige Tutorials die Erklaerung geholt hatte, dass eine Offenblende + schnelle Verschlusszeit zu einem scharfen Bild fuehren.
Ich werde mir aber mal eben nochmal die Kamera schnappen und das dann glatt mal ausprobieren, Ergebnisse sollten dann gleich kommen.


So, da ist es. F/2.5 bei 1/40 und ISO 3200. Sieht schon deutlich besser aus, vielmehr Details sind sichtbar, vorallem wird das bei dem Gitter deutlich. Ist schon der Wahnsinn.Hast du sonst noch Tipps auf Lager 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich jetzt bei den oben verwendeten Einstellungen eine schnellere Verschlusszeit moechte, muesste ich das ja - wenn ich bei F/2.5 bleibe - mit einem noch hoeheren ISO-Wert und damit verbundenem starken Rauschen erkaufen, korrekt? Bzw. muesste ich die Beleeuchtung deutllich verbessern um bei F/2.5 und ISO 3200 zu bleiben und dennoch auf z.b. 1/50 zu kommen, korrekt?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Dezember 2013)

Nils_93 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen dass ich bisher immer im "Kuecken" Modus (Automatik) unterwegs war und quasi grade erst mit dem Manuellen Modus anfagen und mir durch einige Tutorials die Erklaerung geholt hatte, dass eine Offenblende + schnelle Verschlusszeit zu einem scharfen Bild fuehren.


Am besten freundest du dich erstmal mit der blend- (blende wählst du, den rest macht die kamera) und anschließend mit der zeitvorwahl an. (du wählst verschlußzeit und den rest die kamera)
Danach kannst du es komplett manuell versuchen. Bei meiner kamera kann ich in diesem modus auch, als ausgangspunkt, eine lichtmessung durchführen lassen. (die gibt mir dann werte vor für eine optimale belichtung vor, die ich aber nach meinem gusto verändern kann)


> Hast du sonst noch Tipps auf Lager


Da wirst du auf schrauberopi und co warten müssen.
Ich selbst schieße aber notfalls ein bild auch mal etwas zu dunkel (z.b. wenn die verschlußzeit sonst zu lang wird oder das iso zu hoch geht). Das kann man im nachgang ja noch etwas aufhellen.


> Wenn ich jetzt bei den oben verwendeten Einstellungen eine schnellere Verschlusszeit moechte, muesste ich das ja - wenn ich bei F/2.5 bleibe - mit einem noch hoeheren ISO-Wert und damit verbundenem starken Rauschen erkaufen, korrekt? Bzw. muesste ich die Beleeuchtung deutllich verbessern um bei F/2.5 und ISO 3200 zu bleiben und dennoch auf z.b. 1/50 zu kommen, korrekt?


 Beides richtig wobei ich bei der zusätzlichen beleuchtung des objektes indirektes licht benutzen würde. (also nicht gerade einen 1000w-strahler direkt drauf halten )


----------



## Nils_93 (8. Dezember 2013)

Ok, dann machen ich das mal. Ich bin offengestanden nicht so sehr der Freund vom riesen rumeditieren. Klar, editieren ist schoen und gut, aber es kostet Zeit und Geld und fuer ein besonderes Bild editiere ich auch gerne mal, aber die Regel sollte es nicht sein.
Der Blendenmodus waere dann ja Aperture Mode, also bei der D5100 das A. Und Zeitvorwahl meinst du damit die Verschlusszeit/Shutterspeed also den S Mode, korrekt?
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher was du mit der Lichtmessung meinst, aber im M-Modus zeigt mir meine Camera an einem kleinen Balken an ob das Bild unter oder ueberbelichtet werden wird. Da kann man sich dann gut dran orientieren.

MfG Nils


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Dezember 2013)

Nils_93 schrieb:


> Ok, dann machen ich das mal. Ich bin offengestanden nicht so sehr der Freund vom riesen rumeditieren. Klar, editieren ist schoen und gut, aber es kostet Zeit und Geld und fuer ein besonderes Bild editiere ich auch gerne mal, aber die Regel sollte es nicht sein.


Die belichtungskorrektur macht eigentlich jeder RAW-konverter und du mußt dazu einfach nur einen schieberegler etwas nach rechts schieben. Das dauert keine 5 sec. 


> Der Blendenmodus waere dann ja Aperture Mode, also bei der D5100 das A. Und Zeitvorwahl meinst du damit die Verschlusszeit/Shutterspeed also den S Mode, korrekt?


Ufff... Ich habe eine pentax K-30 und bei mir gibt es Av=Blendvorwahl, Tv=zeitvorwahl, Sv=iso-vorwahl, TAv=blend+zeitvorwahl und natürlich M=manuell. Dazu kommt dann noch P=belichtungs-programmautomatik, 2 user-profile und B=langzeitbelichtung.
Ich bekomme dazu auf dem rückwärtigen display nochmals kurz angezeigt, was ich gerade gewählt habe.


> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher was du mit der Lichtmessung meinst, aber im M-Modus zeigt mir meine Camera an einem kleinen Balken an ob das Bild unter oder ueberbelichtet werden wird. Da kann man sich dann gut dran orientieren.
> 
> MfG Nils


 Den kleinen balken hab ich auch und dessen wert kann ich ebenfalls manuell verstellen. (bei bedarf) Die kamera passt dann die belichtungszeit an. (auch im manuellen modus)
Mit "lichtmessung" meine ich eine kleine taste, welche bei mir einen grünen punkt hat. Da drückt man drauf worauf hin die daten für die optimale belichtung eingestellt werden. (auch im manuellen modus)


----------



## DP455 (8. Dezember 2013)

Bei der Belichtungszeit ohne Stativ / Bildstabilisator (Kamera/Objektiv) am besten an der Umkehrregel orientieren, um Verwacklungsunschärfen weitestgehend zu reduzieren. Natürlich ist das dann auch immer vom Handling des jeweiligen Nutzers abhängig. Der eine zittert mehr, der andere weniger. Bei 50mm am Kleinbild - Sensor (APS-C) muss man den Crop noch berücksichtigen. Das wären dann 1 / (1,5 x 50mm) s --> ~ 1/80s, also 1/80s oder kürzer belichten. Den Unterschied zwischen einer zu langen und einer angemessenen Belichtung einer Freihand-Aufnahme sieht man ja zwischen der ersten und der zweiten Aufnahme. Wie bereits gesagt wurde, in kritischen (Licht)situationen also lieber unterbelichten, anstatt zu hohe Empfindlichkeiten oder zu lange Belichtungszeiten zu wählen. Eine Unterbelichtung von einer Blendenstufe zu korrigieren, ist mit 'nem guten RAW-Konverter wie Lightroom (oder auch dem Canon-eigenen DPP) überhaupt kein Ding...


Die höheren ISO-Stufen sollte man insbesondere am Kleinbildsensor, sofern möglich, meiden. Mit einer Erhöhung der Empfindlichkeit einher geht ja nicht nur ein zunehmendes Bildrauschen, sondern auch ein Schärfe- und Kontrast- bzw. Texturverlust. Deutlich sichtbar wird das dann bei aktuellen DSLRs mit Kleinbild-Sensor so ab ISO 1600. 'Kannst ja mal testen, wenn du die Kamera irgendwo fest postionieren kannst, am besten auf 'nem Stativ (dran denken, Selbst- oder Fernauslöser und Spiegelvorauslösung benutzen): 50mm f/1.8 1/125s ISO 3200 --> 1/60s ISO 1600 --> 1/30s ISO 800 --> 1/15s ISO 400...


Die sehr geringe Schärfentiefe bei f/1.8 (bei Nahaufnahmen) wurde ja bereits angesprochen. Schau mal hier: Online Depth of Field Calculator , damit du mal einen Eindruck davon bekommst, welchen Einfluss Brennweite, Blende und Abstand zum Motiv auf die Schärfentiefe haben. Bei 'nem ~1/2cm Spielraum bzgl. Abstand vom Objektiv zum Motiv ist alles ohne feste Positionierung der Kamera mehr oder weniger Glück. Da bräuchte man schon ein sehr, sehr ruhiges Händchen für. Also besser abblenden, wie ja bereits gesagt wurde. Unabhängig davon ist es aber auch so, dass Objektive ihre größte Bildschärfe (bezogen auf dieselbe Schärfeebene) gerade zu den Ecken hin in der Regel erst nach ein- oder mehrmaligem Abblenden erreichen. Bei 'ner Festbrennweite wie deinem 50er Nikon wirst du die ohnehin schon gute Bildschärfe bei Offenblende durch ein- und zweimaliges Abblenden nochmals sichtbar steigern können, während bei f/5.6 oder f/8 der Schärfepeak erreicht werden dürfte...


Was die unterschiedlichen Modi angeht:

A für aperture (Blende) --> Blendenvorwahl
S für shutter (Verschluss) oder  T für time (Zeit) --> Zeitvorwahl
M für manual --> manuelle Einstellung von Blende und Belichtungszeit
P ist die Programmautomatik


Einstellmöglichkeiten D5100 (hinsichtlich Belichtung), vgl. auch Handbuch...


.


----------



## Skysnake (8. Dezember 2013)

Nils_93 schrieb:


> Hi Turrican,
> ..bla..


Du hast einfach eine zu geringe Tiefenschärfe. Bei dem Abstand und bei den Belichtungszeiten wirst du Freihändig wohl immer relativ schlechte Ergebnisse erreichen. Es ist da echt extrem Schwer den Schärfepunkt genau da hin zu legen, wo man denn auch wil. Von Verwacklern an sich mal ganz zu schweigen.

Wenn du so nah ran gehst, und mit Offenblende Fotographierst, dann nimm nen Stativ (Dreibein). Dann musst du auch nicht die ISO so hoch drehen sondern kannst einfach etwas länger belichten 

Das Stativ ist zwar ätzend, aber die Ergebnisse belohnen einen für die Mühe.


----------



## Hideout (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich sehe das etwas anders. Zuallerst würde ich ich eher überbelichten (ohne natürlich wichtige Bereiche ausbrennen zu lassen), das lässt sich später wesentlich besser korrigieren als ein dunkles Bild und wirkt danach schärfer: Expose to the right -> die rechte hälfte der Tonwertkurve enthält mehr Bildinformationen. 
Ich würde lieber die ISO erhöhen, denn nach einer Korrektur wirkt das immer noch schärfer als wenn ich ein dunkles Bild (mit niedriger ISO) aufhelle. Eine hohe ISO zu meiden kann man, besonders heutzutage, nicht mehr so pauschalisieren. Natürlich verliert man etwas Schärfe und Kontrast aber längst nicht so schlimm und wie du schon sagtest ist es bis ISO 1600 eigentlich kein Problem. Ich fotografiere aber auch noch mit 3200 und 6400 und bekomme schöne Fotos, die dann nicht verwackelt, schön hell und auch scharf sind. In der Nachbearbeitung lässt sich das Rauschen und der Kontrastverlust sehr gut beheben. Nur croppen lässt sich nicht mehr ganz so gut aber man sollte das Foto ja möglichst so aufnehmen das man nicht viel schnibbeln muss später.

Das sind so meine persönlichen Erfahrungen die ich mit der K-30 und Lightroom 4 / 5 gemacht habe und mit denen ich gute Ergebnisse erzielen konnte


----------



## Schrauberopi (8. Dezember 2013)

Wenn das Bild überbelichtet wird, hat er noch längere Verschlusszeiten.

Ich sehe das Problem neben der bereits angesprochenen Verwacklungsgefahr und dem geringen Schärfebereich bei Offenblende, hauptsächlich in den sehr hohen ISO-Weten von 1600 bzw. 3200. Die 5100 ist halt kein High-ISO-Monster wie eine moderne Kamera mit FX-Sensor (D4, D3s, D800, D6x0). Mit einer D7100 könnte es auch noch ganz gut funktionieren.

Ich vermute, dass die Kamerainterne "Rauschunterdrückung bei High-ISO" eingeschaltet war. Dadurch bekommt man zwar weniger Rauschen ins Bild, das Motiv wird aber einfach "glattgebügelt", Feinheiten verschwinden. Bei dem relativ wenig vorhandenem Licht würde ich vom Stativ mit ISO 200 und langer Belichtungszeit arbeiten (dürfte, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, so 1/8 sec. sein). Da sollte dann nichts mehr rauschen. Alternativ bleibt nur die Option, zusätzliches Licht (Blitz) oder eine bessere Kamera zu verwenden.

Öffne das Bild (am besten die RAW-Datei) mal mit einem RAW-Konverter (z.B. View NX), da sollte sich die Rauschunterdrückung nachträglich ausschalten lassen. Das Bild dürfte deutlich schärfer, aber auch deutlich verrauschter sein. Ob es bei Lightroom funktioniert, kann ich nicht sagen. Wenn die Exif-Daten eingebunden sind (bei den verlinkten sind sie es nicht), kann man da evtl. auch erkennen, ob die Rauschunterdrückung eingeschaltet war.

Davon abgesehen, finde ich die Schärfe für die Belichtungszeit ganz ok. Das Objektiv dürfte in Ordnung sein. Am besten mal bei gutem Licht, geringer ISO und kurzer Verschlusszeit oder mit Stativ oder einer anderen stabilen Unterlage probieren.


----------



## DP455 (8. Dezember 2013)

Die kamerainterne Rauschunterdrückung geschieht wie die Vignettierungskorrektur oder auch das Nikon-eigene Active-Lightning im Zuge der Umwandlung der Rohdaten in das jpg-Format. Während der Nikon-eigene RAW-Konverter Capture NX die Rauschunterdrückungseinstellungen (High-ISO & Langzeitbelichtung) der D5100 wohl berücksichtigt, sich diese aber im Zuge der Entwicklung der Rohdaten auf jeden Fall (de)aktivieren lassen, wirken sich diese herstellerspezifischen nachträglichen Einstellungen bei einem herstellerunabhängigen RAW-Konverter wie Lightroom nicht aus...


----------



## Re4dt (8. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leute, 

Hätte wiedereinmal eine Frage, weis jemand von euch wie man so einen Look hinbekommt?
Ferrari P4 | Amy Shore Photography 

Ehrlich gesagt wüsste ich nicht wie ichs beschreiben soll was ich mein. Aber wenn man diese Bilder so anschaut haben alle schon eine Art Film-Look.
Gibt es vll einen bestimmten namen für diesenFilter?


----------



## nfsgame (8. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Filter nennt sich Politur, weiches Licht und korrekte Belichtung  . Dazu ein Hauch HDR (Bild draußen mit offener Haube) und jedemenge Klarheitregler in LR (Motorbilder). Und der Rotwert ist schon nicht mehr normal - beißt aufm kalibrierten Monitor schon fast. Naja, wers gut findet... An sich alles keine Hexerei .


----------



## Schrauberopi (8. Dezember 2013)

DP455 schrieb:
			
		

> Die kamerainterne Rauschunterdrückung geschieht wie die Vignettierungskorrektur oder auch das Nikon-eigene Active-Lightning im Zuge der Umwandlung der Rohdaten in das jpg-Format. Während der Nikon-eigene RAW-Konverter Capture NX die Rauschunterdrückungseinstellungen (High-ISO & Langzeitbelichtung) der D5100 wohl berücksichtigt, sich diese aber im Zuge der Entwicklung der Rohdaten auf jeden Fall (de)aktivieren lassen, wirken sich diese herstellerspezifischen nachträglichen Einstellungen bei einem herstellerunabhängigen RAW-Konverter wie Lightroom nicht aus...


Damit für mich einer der Hauptgründe bei Capture NX2 zu bleiben und nicht mit Lightroom anzufangen.


Ich habe gerade noch einmal bei View NX nachgesehen (abgespeckter RAW-Konverter, der jeder Nikon DSLR beiliegt), da kann man nachträglich leider nichts verändern.


Auszug aus den EXIF-Daten eines Bildes, das ich mit ISO 1000 aufgenommen hatte, irgendwo in den Tiefen der Daten findet sich dort folgendes:
High ISO Noise Reduction = normal (4)

In Capture NX2 kann man es später rückgängig machen.

Bei meiner D7000 greift die Rauschunterdrückung automatisch schon bei ISO 400 leicht ein. Denn lieber ganz raus nehmen und die Bilddaten im RAW-Konverter nachträglich entrauschen (z.B. nur den Hintergrund).

@Re4dt: Das sehe ich ähnlich, wie nfsgame. Ein gutes Objektiv und etwas Ahnung von Lichtführung machen das Bild. Vermutlich stehen da irgendwo einige Softboxen und Studioblitze rum.

@nfsgame: ich staune inzwischen auch nur noch, wenn ich sehe, wieviel so ein kalibrierter und profilierter Monitor ausmacht, da reicht auch locker ein guter sRGB Monitor.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Dezember 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> @nfsgame: ich staune inzwischen auch nur noch, wenn ich sehe, wieviel so ein kalibrierter und profilierter Monitor ausmacht, da reicht auch locker ein guter sRGB Monitor.


 
Ich gebe meine Eizos nicht mehr her .... Neben den beiden Sigmas die beste Investition, die ich je gemacht hab. Ich hoffe, das sage ich von meinem neuen Body dann auch - wenn er mal da ist...


----------



## Re4dt (8. Dezember 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das sage ich von meinem neuen Body dann auch - wenn er mal da ist...



Welcher wird es denn?  
Ich warte auch schon seit knappen 6 Tagen auf meine 5D Mark II. 
Die 70D hat mich nicht überzeugt und auf Vollformat wollte ich sowieso wechseln.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Dezember 2013)

Was mit großem Sensor und festem "Batteriegriff" .


----------



## DP455 (8. Dezember 2013)

Du machst doch überwiegend Sportfotografie, oder? Wäre da 'ne deutlich günstigere (, gebrauchte) 7D nicht ein prima Upgrade zur 40D ?


----------



## Re4dt (8. Dezember 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Was mit großem Sensor und festem "Batteriegriff" .



1D Mark IV?  
Aber aufjedenfall geh ich von was schönem aus. Glückwunsch zum neuen Spielzeug.


----------



## e4syyy (8. Dezember 2013)

Bitte löschen


----------



## nfsgame (8. Dezember 2013)

Zählt da "Nacktszenen" unter Punkt 4.3 aus den Forenregeln ?



DP455 schrieb:


> Du machst doch überwiegend Sportfotografie, oder? Wäre da 'ne deutlich günstigere (, gebrauchte) 7D nicht ein prima Upgrade zur 40D ?


 Wozu einen Sensor mit mieser Pro-Pixel-Schärfe nehmen, wenn man sich verbessern will ? War ne Zeit lang zwischendurch mit der 550D unterwegs um mich mit den Sensor vertraut zu machen... War eher enttäuscht. An der Brennweite solls nicht scheitern. An 1,3x reicht mir das 120-300 immer noch. Für das 18-35 bleibt die 40D erstmal als Zweitbody. Mal sehen was an dem Gerücht des Sigma 24-70/2.0 dran ist...

Ich mache hauptsächlich Sport- und Konzertfotografie, aber auch mal Auftragsarbeiten für Albumcover/-Inlays und Webseiten. Von den drei letzteren merkt man hier nix, stimmt . So fahren die 40D und die 450D nur noch Geld ein. Hauptgrund für einen Wechsel ist auch die schon recht hohe Anzahl Auslösungen der 40D und nicht der AF oder das Rauschverhalten. Manch einer wird jetzt sein Weltbild zerfallen sehen, doch es muss nicht immer der aktuellste Body sein . Im Gegenteil: Mit etwas "älteren" rentiert es sich schneller. Man muss auch wirtschaftlich denken .


----------



## DP455 (8. Dezember 2013)

Na deshalb ja. Denn die 7D ist ja auch nicht mehr die jüngste, gebraucht mit vergleichsweise wenig Auslösungen (aus meiner Sicht) günstig zu haben. Über die Verarbeitung brauchen wir nicht zu reden (da hätte man sich gewünscht, dass eine 70D in derselben Preisklasse da weitergemacht hätte, wo die 50D aufgehört hat ), die Bildqualität ist sicher nicht überragend, aber auch nicht schlechter als bei deiner 40D. 'Dachte halt, dass dir das AF-System der 7D eventuell hätte weiterhelfen könnte (19 Kreuzsensoren, 8 Bilder/s & 25 Serienbilder @ RAW etc.). Aber bei der Breite deines Aufgabenfeldes ist 'ne andere Kamera dann wohl die bessere Wahl...


----------



## Re4dt (8. Dezember 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> So fahren die 40D und die 450D nur noch Geld ein. Im Gegenteil: Mit etwas "älteren" rentiert es sich schneller. Man muss auch wirtschaftlich denken .


/-Sign 
Ich habe auch bis zum Verschlußtod mein Geld mit der 450D verdient. (Eventfotografie) Auch wenn ich das Display manchmal
Verfluchen könnte, sofern man mit neueren Generationen gearbeitet hat für kurze Zeit.  
Mal schauen ob noch Geld übrig bleibt fürs 50mm 1.4 dieses Jahr.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Dezember 2013)

Wenn man damit Geld (dazu) verdient kann ichs verstehen.
Ich für mich habe gemerkt, dass ich einfach nicht mehr so viel mache wie früher. Von daher bin ich aus dem ganzen Thema "Aufrüstung" auch draußen.
Ich hab noch vor mir zwei Schienen aufzubauen und dabei zu bleiben.
Schiene 1: Urlaub => Tokina 12-24 / Sigma 17-70 Contemporary (muss ich noch kaufen) / Tamron 70-300 VC USD
Schiene 2: Konzert => Tokina 12-24 / Sigma 18-50 EX / Sigma 50-150 EX / Sigma 70-200 EX

Wobei ich noch echt am überlegen bin, mein 70-200er Sigma und meine alte D80 bei meinem lokalen Fotodealer gegen ein das 70-200er f4 Nikkor in Zahlung zu geben. Vor allem da Nikon aktuell noch 150€ Cashback drauf gibt... 

Meinung zu letzterem?


----------



## Schrauberopi (9. Dezember 2013)

Das 70-200 f4 soll wirklich eine tolle Linse sein. Nicht ganz so schwer wie das 2.8er und richtig scharf. Ich denke, dass es dem Sigma, mit Ausnahme der Lichtstärke, deutlich überlegen ist.

Du hast ja so einige Brennweiten doppelt. Wenn das 17-70 noch kommt, kann das 18-50 auch vertickt werden. Und falls du die f/2.8 vom 50-150 nicht unbedingt brauchst, kann es ja auch noch weg. Von dem Erlös wäre dann ja vielleicht sogar ein 70-200 2.8 VRII drin. Gibt im Moment 200€ zurück beim Kauf. Das Teil ist halt absolute Spitzenklasse. Wenn es nicht zu schwer wird, evtl. eine Alternative zum f/4, zumal du ja noch das leichte Tammi hast.


----------



## Gast20190124 (9. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Kritik freigegeben


----------



## Schrauberopi (9. Dezember 2013)

Passt, fühlt man sich gleich wieder heimisch in Deutschland  Tolle Stimmung.

Ich hätte vielleicht einen etwas tieferen Standort probiert und den Horizont etwas aus der Mitte genommen.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Dezember 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Das 70-200 f4 soll wirklich eine tolle Linse sein. Nicht ganz so schwer wie das 2.8er und richtig scharf. Ich denke, dass es dem Sigma, mit Ausnahme der Lichtstärke, deutlich überlegen ist.
> 
> Du hast ja so einige Brennweiten doppelt. Wenn das 17-70 noch kommt, kann das 18-50 auch vertickt werden. Und falls du die f/2.8 vom 50-150 nicht unbedingt brauchst, kann es ja auch noch weg. Von dem Erlös wäre dann ja vielleicht sogar ein 70-200 2.8 VRII drin. Gibt im Moment 200€ zurück beim Kauf. Das Teil ist halt absolute Spitzenklasse. Wenn es nicht zu schwer wird, evtl. eine Alternative zum f/4, zumal du ja noch das leichte Tammi hast.


 

Soll ja auch Zweigleisig sein 
große, durchgängige, Lichststärke => Konzerte und Co
leicht, große Brennweite, keine durchgängige LS => Urlaub und Co

Das 2,8er Nikkor ist oversized - auch wenns da 200€ Cashback gibt. Das max. für mich wäre das F4er

Ich häts aber in den Disku-Fred machen sollen...


----------



## target2804 (10. Dezember 2013)

Habe seit Samstag das 70-200 f/4 und bin echt begeistert  Nichts im Vergleich zu meinem alten Kitobjektiv. Ein superschneller USM, leise und supi scharf  Bin bis jetzt mega zufrieden!
Vor allem der Preis ist mit 550€ echt gut!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fnord23 (10. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde mich über (konstruktive) Kritik freuen.  (Aber sachte bitte, ich bin blutiger Anfänger... )

Nikon D5200 / 35mm f1.8


----------



## Gast20190124 (10. Dezember 2013)

Schöne Farben. Coole Geste


----------



## Gast20190124 (10. Dezember 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Habe seit Samstag das 70-200 f/4 und bin echt begeistert  Nichts im Vergleich zu meinem alten Kitobjektiv. Ein superschneller USM, leise und supi scharf  Bin bis jetzt mega zufrieden!
> Vor allem der Preis ist mit 550€ echt gut!
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ohne Stabi? Da wirds doch sicher eng in der Dämmerung?


----------



## target2804 (10. Dezember 2013)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> Ohne Stabi? Da wirds doch sicher eng in der Dämmerung?


 
den stabi brauch ich bei der brennweite jetzt nicht. vor allem will canon ja 500€ extra. und wenns dunkler wird nutze ich ohnehin fernauslöser und stativ.


----------



## Hideout (10. Dezember 2013)

Na das mit dem Stativ und Fernauslöser bei Dämmerung OK, aber 70-200 mm ohne Stabi!? Das wird Freihand dann wirklich nur was mit sehr kurzen Verschlusszeiten.
Ich bin ja froh das ich einen Stabi im Gehäuse hab, da sind selbst 50 mm und andere Festbrennweiten stabilisiert


----------



## nfsgame (10. Dezember 2013)

Also ich hatte mit meinem 70-200/4L damals kein Problem mit Verwackeln  ;I).


----------



## Gast20190124 (10. Dezember 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> den stabi brauch ich bei der brennweite jetzt nicht. vor allem will canon ja 500€ extra. und wenns dunkler wird nutze ich ohnehin fernauslöser und stativ.


 

Sigma gibt dir für 870 die volle Packung: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003HC8V9A/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=photo


----------



## DP455 (10. Dezember 2013)

So'n 70-200er ist aber auch ein ziemlicher Brocken. Wenn man da am anderen Ende nichts entgegenzusetzen hat (und das wäre für mich eine 600D ohne Batteriegriff), stelle ich es mir schwierig vor mit dem Handling ohne Stabi. Aber gut, da hat jeder andere körperliche Voraussetzungen. Wer auf Lichtstärke verzichten kann, der sollte sich auf jeden Fall mal das neue 55-250mm IS STM von Canon anschauen. Dessen AF ist wie bei allen anderen STM-Objektiven auch (bis auf das 40mm 2.8er) verdammt leise, sehr schnell (fast auf Ring-USM Niveau) und zudem auch noch treffsicher. Was die Bildqualität angeht, da fehlt nicht mehr so viel zum 70-200 f/4 L USM (kontrastreicher, kräftigere/natürlichere Farben vielleicht), kein Vergleich zu den Vorgängern (55-250 IS I & II). Vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis her gibt's für Canon-DSLRs aus meiner Sicht keine bessere Teleoptik. Das alte und teurere 70-300mm IS (Mikro)USM jedenfalls ist bis auf Verarbeitung und die zusätzlichen 50mm Brennweite am langen Ende (ab 200mm aufwärts zeichnet es aber auch ziemlich weich) eigentlich in allen Belangen schlechter...


----------



## target2804 (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich komme damit klar. habe eine ruhige hand und verwackle damit nicht.


----------



## dorow (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mir das Canon 55-250mm IS STM für meine Canon EOS 650D gekauft. Da ich schon das 18-55 IS STM habe und von diesem sehr begeistert bin und ich mir keine neuen Filter kaufen wollte lag es fern mir das 55-250mm IS STM zu kaufen. Und was soll ich sagen, es ist für seinen Preis sehr gut. Ich bin Amateur und kann nicht altzufiel dazu sagen, aber das was ich sehe ist gut. Alles ist sehr scharf auch bei 200mm freihand habe ich keine Verwacklungen. 
Ich bereu denn kauf nicht. Werde auch wenn gewünscht ein paar Fotos zeigen.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Dezember 2013)

Kamera: Canon EOS 600D
Ort: Köln
Zeit: 20.12.2013


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Dezember 2013)

Waren auch eher Schnappschüsse.

20.12.2013
Rhein-Sieg-Kreis
Canon EOS 600D


----------



## der_yappi (24. Dezember 2013)

@Zeus
Mir fehlt da die Dynamik.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Dezember 2013)

Bei den letzten beiden Bildern oder bei allen? Ich finde aber die ersten beiden sind doch gut gelungen.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Dezember 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> @Zeus
> Mir fehlt da die Dynamik.


 
Kann auch am Motiv liegen. Züge strotzen ja nicht gerade vor Energie .


----------



## der_yappi (24. Dezember 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Kann auch am Motiv liegen. Züge strotzen ja nicht gerade vor Energie .


 
Je nachdem wie man sie aufnimmt...

Meine (schon öfters geposteten) ICE Bilder vermitteln da mehr Bewegung / Dynamik.
Kommt immer drauf an WIE man das Bild aufnimmt.
Die kurze Belichtungszeit friert mehr ein als Dynamik (was ja eig. da ist, da sich der Zug bewegt) zu vermitteln.


----------



## Hideout (24. Dezember 2013)

Es kommt drauf an was man gewohnt ist, wenn man auf Action und Energie steht sind die vielleicht nicht so interessant. Ich finde aber das zweite nicht schlecht. Der Zug ist ein schöner Kontrast und für den Bildaufbau eine super Teilung in der Bildmitte, hier wurde sehr schön die Drittel-Regel mal außen vor gelassen. Allerdings sehe ich es zur Zeit nur auf dem Handy, daher kann ich zur Schärfe nichts sagen. Es sieht auch etwas Kontrastarm aus und ein dramatischer Himmel hätte hier gut gepasst, es kann aber sein das auf einem großen Monitor anders wirkt.


----------



## Gast20190124 (25. Dezember 2013)

die Ostsee. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Dezember 2013)

Wow wunderschön carlson. 



---------------------------------------

Canon EOS 600D
Bei Köln in Brühl
20.12.2013


----------



## Airboume (27. Dezember 2013)

Hallu,
wie ich hier schon angekündigt habe nun die ersten Bilder. In diesem Post jene vom 24.12. und im zweiten die vom 25.12. 
Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr zu einzelnen Bildern vielleicht etwas sagt  oder Tipps habt - ist mit dem Objektiv doch etwas anders zu  fotografieren und ohne stille Hand garnicht so einfach. 
Die Bilder sind von garnicht bis nur leicht bearbeitet!

Ich denke ansonsten sprechen sie für sich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Kekse sind echt hammer lecker  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airboume (27. Dezember 2013)

Uuund hier die vom 25.12.
Hab heute auch wieder welche gemacht, die sich so im Haus noch ergaben. Alle weiteren nun muss ich wohl (noch mehr) eigenständig hindeichseln und sowieso warten auf besseres Wetter. 
Aber gerad gute Kompositionen dürften auch zu hervorragenden Bildern führen, vorausgesetzt der Fotograf kann da halbwegs was mit anfangen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die vier folgenden Bilder sind echt krass und das zweite ist nur zugeschnitten, keines gezommt.
Das erste zeigt einen 46" 1080p TV und die anderen drei sind von meinem 24" 1080p LCD...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Uuund eine alte CocaCola Dose... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (27. Dezember 2013)

@Airboum: Ohne Stativ oder stabile Ablage, wird es im Makrobereich richtig schwierig. Bei den Streichhölzern zum Beispiel wäre ein anderer Schärfeverlauf schöner. Ich hätte versucht, die erste Reihe scharf zu bekommen. Frei Hand ist das natürlich extrem heikel, da genügt schon die geringste Bewegung und man ist eine Reihe weiter hinten.  Ein Stativ hätte auch eine etwas längere Belichtung und damit eine kleinere Blende zugelassen. Die /60sec. ist aber immerhin verwackelfrei gelungen.

Versuch mal, die Kamera möglichst parallel bzw. im rechten Winkel zum Motiv zu halten. Beim halben Kringel fällt deutlich auf, dass Perlen rechts unscharf werden, da sie durch den Winkel weiter weg sind vom Objektiv (kann natürlich auch gewollt sein).


Ich hatte vorhin etwas Zeit und Airboums Kerzenbilder haben mich inspiriert. Leider ist das blaue Leuchten des Kerzenhalters nicht so intensiv, wie ich es gerne hätte (sehr dunkles, blaues Glas). Da muss ich mir mit dem Licht mal was einfallen lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Dezember 2013)

Airboume schrieb:


> Uuund eine alte CocaCola Dose...


 Das bild rauscht ganz schön... Gewollt?
Da so eine cola-dose leider nicht wirklich alt wirkt, wäre eine konvertierung schwarz-weiß bzw. sephia (???) nicht sonderlich sinnvoll. (würde dann aber zum rauschen passen) Aber evt. könntest du das bild farblich ein wenig entsättigen und das rauschen ein klein wenig verstärken, so das es wie ein sehr altes farb-foto wirkt.


Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Leider ist das blaue Leuchten des  Kerzenhalters nicht so intensiv, wie ich es gerne hätte (sehr dunkles,  blaues Glas). Da muss ich mir mit dem Licht mal was einfallen  lassen.


 Ich würde es mit einer belichtungsreihe versuchen und dann ein HDR draus basteln...


----------



## Schrauberopi (28. Dezember 2013)

Turricanvetreran schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde es mit einer belichtungsreihe versuchen und dann ein HDR draus basteln...


EIn HDR hilft nicht, da das Glas nur an der einen Stelle durch den Lichtschein der Kerze leuchtet. Wo kein blaues Licht ist, hilft eine lange Belichtung auch nicht weiter. Da muss ich von hinten oder unten mit einer Taschenlampe oder ähnlichem beleuchten. Das Blitzlicht dringt auch nicht durch. Da kommen nur die Strukturen des Kerzenhalters in schwarz raus.


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. Dezember 2013)

Falls es jemanden interessiert: 
CHIP Online HDR-Wettbewerb 2013 - CHIP

Sind schicke Bilder dabei


----------



## Gast20190124 (28. Dezember 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Falls es jemanden interessiert:
> CHIP Online HDR-Wettbewerb 2013 - CHIP
> 
> Sind schicke Bilder dabei


 

99% der da gezeigten Bilder sind grauenvoll (ich weiss, konstruktive Kritik geht anders..). HDR ist die schlimmste aller Fototechniken, vorallem wenn sie exorbitant verwandt wird und ist jeder in-Cam Belichtung mit Grauverlauffilter etc unterlegen. Ein gutes HDR erkennt man nicht.


----------



## SanjiWhite (28. Dezember 2013)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> 99% der da gezeigten Bilder sind grauenvoll (ich weiss, konstruktive Kritik geht anders..). HDR ist die schlimmste aller Fototechniken, vorallem wenn sie exorbitant verwandt wird und ist jeder in-Cam Belichtung mit Grauverlauffilter etc unterlegen. Ein gutes HDR erkennt man nicht.


Genau meine Meinung 

Anfangs war es erfrischend mal was anderes zu sehen, aber mittlerweile sind diese übersättigten, "farbkotzenden" Bilder nur noch langweilig und ein Trauerzeugnis was mit der Fotografie passiert (wenn nicht richtig eingesetzt natürlich  )

Edit: Natürlich ist das nur meine Meinung und eure Geschmäcker unterscheiden sich ja von meinem


----------



## Wired (29. Dezember 2013)

Hab auch mal ein Paar neue Bildchen und extra 3 für "KonterShock" .


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Januar 2014)

Kamera: Canon EOS 600D


----------



## Gast20190124 (1. Januar 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Kamera: Canon EOS 600D


 

hm..da geht aber mehr mit ner 600D


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Januar 2014)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> hm..da geht aber mehr mit ner 600D


 
Ja mag sein, war halt mein erstes mal.


----------



## Druv (1. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



glaube das sind so die besten meiner ersten fotografischen gehversuche


----------



## Wired (2. Januar 2014)

Und von denen find ich das Feuerwerk und die Sonnenblume sehr gut getroffen. Hast die Katzen mit oder ohne Blitz fotografiert? Wenn mit wie hast das geschaft ohne das Sie die Augen zu kneifen.


----------



## Druv (2. Januar 2014)

alle fotos ohne blitz
meinen systemblitz hab ich erst zu weihnachten bekommen und jetzt warte ich noch auf die eneloops dafür


----------



## KonterSchock (2. Januar 2014)

@Wired
danke das du an mich gedacht hast 

bei dem Gebäude sieht man das Problem total, da stimmt beides= Zeit & blende nicht! schau links das bild kracht total in die Unschärfe ab. bild 5 also Temi=OB, da hättest du auch eine andere Blendenzahl nehmen müssen, mein tipp an dich spiel mit der zeit und Blendenzahl, werte diese Bilder am pc dann aus, du wirst sehen das viele Bilder grausam wirken werden, geh aber erst mal die Blendenzahl durch sprich Mode "Zeitautomatik" dann probierst du mal die blenden "Automatik" bei der Zeitautomatik spielst du mit der blende und bei der Blendenautomatik mit der Verschlusszeit.

ach ja wenn du mit der zeit ganz runter gehst dauert es ewig bis er auslöst, das bild kommt dann sau verwaschen raus, ich halte mich eigentlich immer bei 1/320-1/160s kommt halt auf die Situation an, fixiere mich da nicht fest, solltet ihr auch nicht. die iso nicht höher als 500 aber auch da kommt es auf die Situation an, hab dennoch die iso werte genau im blick, weil zu hohe können euch das bild kaputt machen. es rieselt und wird Kornen das bild, also nicht schön.


@Wired
ich wollte doch dein neues Canon OB sehen, knipst du mir es noch? mach das mal und spiel mal mit der Blendenautomatik und Verschlusszeit. tipp da sich das Motiv nicht bewegt würde ich die zeit einfrieren, ist ja nur ein gegen-stand. schließe die blende soweit bis du das OB perfekt im bild hast,also Mode "Zeitautomatik" , stell mir das OB scharf da, die Unschärfe muss bei dir verschwinden, versuch das gleiche dann noch mal mit der Blendenautomatik.

lad gleich mal par Bilder hoch da hab ich auch rum gespielt, im Wiesbaden-Kurpark. bin auch noch in der Übungsphase nur mal so nebenbei.


----------



## KonterSchock (2. Januar 2014)

hier ein par Bilder, mit "exif" und Farbschema etc, kennt es ja Details eben. Auflösung fullHD 1920x
das sind zuzusagen test Bilder, was hab ich geübt?

Verschlusszeit
Blendenzahl
Blickwinkel
4.Motiv in Scene setzen.

mit unterschiedlichen OB´s 1. 50mm-1,8 nikorr und 18-105mm

auooman sorry, Bilder sind weiter unten vergessen zu Speichern bitte nicht böse sein, bin auch nur ein Anfänger.

Bilder, sorry noch mal, heute hats bei mir erst nach dem 3 post geklappt.
6-7 hab ich mit der blende gespielt, also mode Zeitautomatik, 2-8 hab ich mit der Blendenautomatik gespielt sprich die Verschlusszeit selbst geregelt., schade denn Vogel wollte ich scharf haben, wurde leider nix, aber dafür hab ich bild 10 teil weise scharf bekommen,mir ging es nur um diesen 1 vogel.


----------



## djnoob (2. Januar 2014)

Der spaß beim Fotografieren, ist es die Kamera nach eigenkreativität einzustellen. Ich verstehe nicht warum man mit den jeweiligen Menüs wie Zeit oder Blenden auto. einstellt. Bei P, A oder sonstigen einstellungen lernt man nicht viel, lernen tut man am meisten im Manuellen Modus, wobei man dabei die Kamera nach der zeit in den Griff kriegt und dann auch fliegende oder von der Luft kackende Vögel richtig aufs Bild kriegt . Das war jetzt nicht böse gemeint, sondern sollte nur eine Lektüre sein.


----------



## NuTSkuL (2. Januar 2014)

Lasst mich mal kurz Zusammenfassen  Bin absoluter Neuling, und würde gerne wissen, ob ich richtig liege.

Um die in der Luft kackenden vögel vernünftig drauf zu bekommen, muss vorallem die verschlusszeit stimmen (meist sollten zeiten zwischen 1/100 und 1/100 reichen). um dies zu erreichen ist in erster linie eine große blende erforderlich. da die meisten 'normal bezahlbaren' objektive jedoch meist keine 2,5er haben, sondern eher in richtung 4 bzw 4,5 gehen, hat man bei schlechteren licht nurnoch die möglichkeit, den ISO wert hochzunehmen -was wiederum jedoch für ein höheres bildrauschen sorgt.
right?

nebenbei:
eine große blende in verbindung mit einer geringen zeit hat den nachteil, dass die tiefenschärfe abnimmt?


----------



## Gast20190124 (2. Januar 2014)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> Lasst mich mal kurz Zusammenfassen  Bin absoluter Neuling, und würde gerne wissen, ob ich richtig liege.
> 
> Um die in der Luft kackenden vögel vernünftig drauf zu bekommen, muss vorallem die verschlusszeit stimmen (meist sollten zeiten zwischen 1/100 und 1/100 reichen). um dies zu erreichen ist in erster linie eine große blende erforderlich. da die meisten 'normal bezahlbaren' objektive jedoch meist keine 2,5er haben, sondern eher in richtung 4 bzw 4,5 gehen, hat man bei schlechteren licht nurnoch die möglichkeit, den ISO wert hochzunehmen -was wiederum jedoch für ein höheres bildrauschen sorgt.
> right?
> ...


 

Richtig!, wenn du mit grosser Blende eine offene Blende meinst.

der Rest ist einfach Mathe. Eine halbierung der veschlusszeit, hat zur Folge dass man die Blende eine Stufe öffnen müsste oder die ISO verdoppeln, um auf die gleiche Belichtung zu kommen..Das kannst du bei allen Paramatern anwenden.


----------



## NuTSkuL (2. Januar 2014)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> Richtig!, wenn du mit grosser Blende eine offene Blende meinst.
> 
> der Rest ist einfach Mathe. Eine halbierung der veschlusszeit, hat zur Folge dass man die Blende eine Stufe öffnen müsste oder die ISO verdoppeln, um auf die gleiche Belichtung zu kommen..Das kannst du bei allen Paramatern anwenden.


Jup, natürlich meine ich damit ne offene blende  danke!
dass mathe in seiner einfachsten form hier anwendung findet, war mir allerdings bisher nicht bewusst. gut zu wissen...

mal noch was anderes -als beispiel das 2. bild von Konter Schok mit dem brunnen-
man möchte sowohl das wasser, als auch den hintergrund scharf haben
->ist es möglich dies mit zB einer 4er blende und in EINEM bild hinzubekommen, oder führt dann kein weg an HDR vorbei?


----------



## djnoob (2. Januar 2014)

Wenn du gegen den Himmel fotografierst, hast du meistens viel Licht und mit 1/100s kommst du da auch nicht weit. Die rede ist von min 1/200. Probiere es aus, aber nicht im dunkeln.


----------



## christian.pitt (2. Januar 2014)

djnoob schrieb:


> Der spaß beim Fotografieren, ist es die Kamera nach eigenkreativität einzustellen. Ich verstehe nicht warum man mit den jeweiligen Menüs wie Zeit oder Blenden auto. einstellt. Bei P, A oder sonstigen einstellungen lernt man nicht viel, lernen tut man am meisten im Manuellen Modus, wobei man dabei die Kamera nach der zeit in den Griff kriegt und dann auch fliegende oder von der Luft kackende Vögel richtig aufs Bild kriegt . Das war jetzt nicht böse gemeint, sondern sollte nur eine Lektüre sein.


 
wennst du aber zB street, sport oder people fotografie betreibst, musst du innerhalb von 1-2 sekunden alles perfekt eingestellt haben. 
und da lohnen sich dann eben die modi blenden- oder zeitpriorität 

ich verwend den blendenprioritäts-modus zB. auch, um bei extrem schlechten licht und dadurch langzeitbelichtung einen anhaltspunkt zu bekommen, wie hoch ich eben die belichtungszeit schrauben muss.
-> bei über 10s ist das nämlich echt anstrengend 

edit: 





NuTSkuL schrieb:


> [...]
> mal noch was anderes -als beispiel das 2. bild von Konter Schok mit dem brunnen-
> man möchte sowohl das wasser, als auch den hintergrund scharf haben
> ->ist es möglich dies mit zB einer 4er blende und in EINEM bild hinzubekommen, oder führt dann kein weg an HDR vorbei?



meinst du jetzt das wasser, das beim brunnen runterfließt, oder generell das wasser, was im vordergrund ist?


----------



## NuTSkuL (2. Januar 2014)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> meinst du jetzt das wasser, das beim brunnen runterfließt, oder generell das wasser, was im vordergrund ist?


ich meine wirklich direkt das runterfließende wasser...was dann halt ne geringe verschlusszeit voraussetzt. 
ansonsten könnte man einfach die blend eund die zeit hoch nehmen


----------



## Gast20190124 (2. Januar 2014)

Es führt immer ein Weg am HDR vorbei, vorallem in der von dir beschriebenen Situation. 
Tiefenschärfe steht neben der Blendenöffnung immer noch in Abhängigkeit zur Brennweite. Wenn du den Brunnen mit einem Tele in ausreichender Entfernung aufnimmst, ist der Hintergund bei Blende 4 leicht unscharf. Die Verschlusszeit um Wasser fliessend darzustellen, musst du halt rausfinden. Eine gute Möglichkeit wäre es wenn du einen leichten Graufilter nimmst oder halt nen Polfilter(den aber so drehen, dass kein effekt eintritt) um Wasser fliessend hinzubekommen

HDR ist gut und schön - zu Anfang. Nach längerer Beschäftigung mit der Materie, wirst du feststellen das es eigentl die schlimmste aller Techniken ist.


----------



## djnoob (2. Januar 2014)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> wennst du aber zB street, sport oder people fotografie betreibst, musst du innerhalb von 1-2 sekunden alles perfekt eingestellt haben.
> und da lohnen sich dann eben die modi blenden- oder zeitpriorität


 JO da gebe ich dir recht.


----------



## Schrauberopi (2. Januar 2014)

NuTSkuL schrieb:
			
		

> mal noch was anderes -als beispiel das 2. bild von Konter Schok mit dem brunnen-
> man möchte sowohl das wasser, als auch den hintergrund scharf haben
> ->ist es möglich dies mit zB einer 4er blende und in EINEM bild hinzubekommen, oder führt dann kein weg an HDR vorbei?


Da besteht überhaupt kein Zusammenhang. Bei einem HDR versucht man einen extremen Dynamikumfang zu erreichen. Wenn also z.B. bei einer normalen Belichtung entweder die Schatten absaufen oder die Lichter ausbrennen, macht man mehrere Aufnahmen. Beim ersten Bild werden die Lichter korrekt belichtet (kurze Verschlusszeit), beim zweiten Bild die mittleren Töne (normale verschlusszeit) und beim dritten Bild die Schatten mit einer langen Verschlusszeit. Man kann natürlich noch mehrere Zwischenstufen belichten. Per EBV werden  jetzt einfach die korrekt belichteten Schatten mit den korrekten Mitten und Höhen zusammengerechnet.





			
				NuTSkuL schrieb:
			
		

> Um die in der Luft kackenden vögel vernünftig drauf zu bekommen, muss vorallem die verschlusszeit stimmen (meist sollten zeiten zwischen 1/100 und 1/100 reichen). um dies zu erreichen ist in erster linie eine große blende erforderlich. da die meisten 'normal bezahlbaren' objektive jedoch meist keine 2,5er haben, sondern eher in richtung 4 bzw 4,5 gehen, hat man bei schlechteren licht nurnoch die möglichkeit, den ISO wert hochzunehmen -was wiederum jedoch für ein höheres bildrauschen sorgt.


Da liegst du richtig. Allerdings solltest du bei fliegenden und k... Vögeln mit der Verschlusszeit eher bei /500 oder kürzer sein, um den Vogel scharf zu bekommen. Genau hier aber wird es auch teuer. Diese Verschlusszeiten errreicht man oft nur bei sehr gutem Licht oder mit großer Blende bzw. sehr hoher ISO (teure Kamera).


Zum Bild mit dem Brunnen. Mir sind die Farben zu übersättigt, um aber den Brunnen (mit Wassertropfen) und den Hintergrund scharf zu bekommen, braucht man eine sehr kleine Blende. Das schließt in der Regel aber eine kurze Verschlusszeit aus. Die Tropfen sind also unscharf. Abhilfe könnte hier Fokusstacking schaffen. Bei mehreren Aufnahmen den Fokuspunkt verschieben (auf Brunnen, Autos, Bäume, Häuser) und danach per Software (z.B. CombineZM) verrechnen. Alle Aufnahmen werden mit der gleichen Blende gemacht.


Im Startpost befinden sich Links zu Fotolehrgängen. Dort wird der Zusammenhang zwischen Zeit, Blende und ISO gut erklärt.


----------



## Gast20190124 (2. Januar 2014)

> Zum Bild mit dem Brunnen. Mir sind die Farben zu übersättigt, um aber  den Brunnen (mit Wassertropfen) und den Hintergrund scharf zu bekommen,  braucht man eine sehr kleine Blende. Das schließt in der Regel aber eine  kurze Verschlusszeit aus. Die Tropfen sind also unscharf. Abhilfe  könnte hier Fokusstacking schaffen. Bei mehreren Aufnahmen den  Fokuspunkt verschieben (auf Brunnen, Autos, Bäume, Häuser) und danach  per Software (z.B. CombineZM) verrechnen. Alle Aufnahmen werden mit der  gleichen Blende gemacht.


Du vergisst aber die Möglichkeiten wie Filtern etc. Dann geht alles auch mit offener Blende
Alle versuchen alles softwareseitig zu lösen. Das eigentliche Grundwissen geht dabei verloren.


----------



## christian.pitt (2. Januar 2014)

wie willst du bitte die belichtungszeit durch filter verkürzen? (bei gleichbleibender helligkeit???)

edit: eine andere möglichkeit wären tilt/shift objektive --- aber ich glaube die liegen außerhalb unserer preisrahmen


----------



## Gast20190124 (2. Januar 2014)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> wie willst du bitte die belichtungszeit durch filter verkürzen? (bei gleichbleibender helligkeit???)
> 
> edit: eine andere möglichkeit wären tilt/shift objektive --- aber ich glaube die liegen außerhalb unserer preisrahmen



Ein ND-Filter??? Neutraldichtefilter

Ausserdem gehts ums verlängern, wenn er das Wasser unscharf haben will

Sag mal gehts euch noch Gut? Ihr empfehlt nur Software- oder megateure Lösungen. Ein ND-Filter verlängert die Belichtungszeit ohne die Belichtung zu verändern. Kostet wenige Euro und gibts als Steck- oder Schraubfilter. Dann kann auch mit offener Blende(geringe Tiefenschärfe) so ein Bild aufgenommen werden.
Wo sind die Basics?? Das ist Grundwissen.


----------



## SanjiWhite (2. Januar 2014)

Ging es nicht darum die Tropfen einzufrieren? Dann wäre ein ND-Filter nicht ganz so gut... Also entweder liegt der Verständisfehler bei mir oder bei dir 
Ist aber auch schwierig den Überblick zu verlieren


----------



## Gast20190124 (2. Januar 2014)

SanjiWhite schrieb:


> Ging es nicht darum die Tropfen einzufrieren? Dann wäre ein ND-Filter nicht ganz so gut... Also entweder liegt der Verständisfehler bei mir oder bei dir
> Ist aber auch schwierig den Überblick zu verlieren



Ja. Ich entschuldige mich

Ich habs überlesen..ich sprach die ganze Zeit von unschärfe. Dann gehts trozdem..nur nicht mit Blende 4. Eher 8 oder so.


----------



## NuTSkuL (2. Januar 2014)

@ Scharuberopi
stimmt  jetzt wo dus sagst. ich war grad komplett verkehrt...
waren die letzten tage einfach zu viele neue begriffe 
auf was ich hinaus wollte war die tiefenschärfe...

da mir die guten ISO werte schon im vorfeld recht wichtig waren, hatte ich mich für die pentax K-5 II entschieden. ob dies nun wirklich einen großen unterschied ausmacht, wage ich aber nicht zu beurteilen...
dennoch versuche ich bis maximal 400 zu gehen -was natürlich nur bedingt möglich ist. mit meinem jetzigen kit objektiv ist dein beschriebeners dilemma mir natürlich trotzdem bekannt. nur bei sehr guten licht verhältnissen komme ich über die 1/1000 marke (was ich auch in meinem vorherigen beitrag meinte -hat nur die 0 gefehlt)


----------



## Schrauberopi (2. Januar 2014)

Wie gesagt, die große Tiefenschärfe bekommst du nur durch eine kleine Blende hin. Durch die lange Belichtungszeit gibt es natürlich bei den Tropfen Bewegungsunschärfe. Wenn man jetzt noch einen Grufilter draufschraubt und die Zeit entsprechend verlängert, erhält man beim Brunnen dieses weiche, fließende Wasser.

Bei einer Kamera mit sehr guten High-ISO-Fähigkeiten dachte ich allerdings nicht an ISO 400. Eher an Kameras, die auch bei ISO6400 noch gute Bilder abliefern.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Januar 2014)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Bei einer Kamera mit sehr guten High-ISO-Fähigkeiten dachte ich allerdings nicht an ISO 400. Eher an Kameras, die auch bei ISO6400 noch gute Bilder abliefern.


 Für einen ersten eindruck was die pentax so können, hab ich mal fix ein paar test-foto`s gemacht mit meiner k-30+ DA L 18-55 kit-linse in iso 6400 und 8000. (eher schlechtes/gelbliches led-kunstlicht, bei natur-licht ggf. noch etwas besser) Das ganze ist natürlich crop.
Einschätzen mußt du es aber selber und die k-5 II sollte das aber noch einen wenig besser können.


----------



## Skysnake (2. Januar 2014)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> Ein ND-Filter??? Neutraldichtefilter
> 
> Ausserdem gehts ums verlängern, wenn er das Wasser unscharf haben will
> 
> ...


 Nennt sich auch Graufilter und reduziert einfach die Lichtmenge, die durchs Objektiv auf den Sensor kommt bei allen Farben gleich stark ab.

Das gleiche Ergebnis erreichst du in gewissen Rahmen durch reduzieren des ISO.

Du kannst damit aber nicht verhindern, dass die Lichter ausbrennen bei gleichzeitigem absaufen der Schatten...


----------



## Gast20190124 (2. Januar 2014)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Nennt sich auch Graufilter und reduziert einfach die Lichtmenge, die durchs Objektiv auf den Sensor kommt bei allen Farben gleich stark ab.
> 
> Das gleiche Ergebnis erreichst du in gewissen Rahmen durch reduzieren des ISO.
> 
> Du kannst damit aber nicht verhindern, dass die Lichter ausbrennen bei gleichzeitigem absaufen der Schatten...



aber nicht in der genannten Sitiuation. Eher bei Nachtaufnahmen von Städten mit Strassenleuchten  etc...und selbts da kann man so belichten, dass Lichte nicht ausbrennen und der Rest natürlich rüberkommt.


----------



## NuTSkuL (2. Januar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ...


 jetzt hab ichs mir nicht nehmen lassen, auch noch 2 bilder zu machen 
Pentax K-5 II mit kit 18-55mm Objektiv
1. Bild bei schwachem kunslicht
ISO 6400, F/4, 1/15 sek
2. bild nur mit licht vom monitor (samsung logo ist mit bloßem auge kaum zu erkennen gewesen)-> bild ist deutlich heller, als das orginal!
ISO 12800, F/4,5, 1/30 sek


----------



## nfsgame (2. Januar 2014)

Wo wir gerade dabei sind: ISO6400 aus ner 60D .


----------



## totovo (3. Januar 2014)

Ja, die Pentax hat schon ein beeindruckendes Rauschverhalten. man kann Problemlos bis Iso 3200/6400 fotografieren, das feine Rauschen lässt sich auch wunderbar retuschieren, wenn gewollt!


----------



## Wired (3. Januar 2014)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> @Wired
> danke das du an mich gedacht hast
> 
> bei dem Gebäude sieht man das Problem total, da stimmt beides= Zeit & blende nicht! schau links das bild kracht total in die Unschärfe ab. bild 5 also Temi=OB, da hättest du auch eine andere Blendenzahl nehmen müssen, mein tipp an dich spiel mit der zeit und Blendenzahl, werte diese Bilder am pc dann aus, du wirst sehen das viele Bilder grausam wirken werden, geh aber erst mal die Blendenzahl durch sprich Mode "Zeitautomatik" dann probierst du mal die blenden "Automatik" bei der Zeitautomatik spielst du mit der blende und bei der Blendenautomatik mit der Verschlusszeit.
> ...


Also, zum Foto mit dem beleuchtetem Haus... versuch erst mal ganz ohne  Stativ ein Foto verwackelungsfrei im Blub Mode zu machen. xD (ich klebte  nach dem 5. Versuch am Baum um die Kam einigermasen still halten zu  können!) Mit Stativ wäre die Sache ganz anders gewesen und eingestellt  war ISO 100. Die Bilder vom meinem neuen Tami sind im Grund nur schnelle Schnappschüsse gewesen, weis das die Seite in die Unschärfe abfällt, ist auch nur mit F5.6 und 1/125 bei ISO400 war es denk und internen Blitz.



KonterSchock schrieb:


> @Wired
> ich wollte doch dein neues Canon OB sehen, knipst du mir es noch? mach das mal und spiel mal mit der Blendenautomatik und Verschlusszeit. tipp da sich das Motiv nicht bewegt würde ich die zeit einfrieren, ist ja nur ein gegen-stand. schließe die blende soweit bis du das OB perfekt im bild hast,also Mode "Zeitautomatik" , stell mir das OB scharf da, die Unschärfe muss bei dir verschwinden, versuch das gleiche dann noch mal mit der Blendenautomatik.
> 
> lad gleich mal par Bilder hoch da hab ich auch rum gespielt, im Wiesbaden-Kurpark. bin auch noch in der Übungsphase nur mal so nebenbei.


 Du möchtest also richtig gute Fotos vom Tami Tele! Oder Fotos die mit dem Tamron geschossen wurden? Dann muss ich die Auf meinem Bett machen wegen Kontrast. xD


----------



## fnord23 (3. Januar 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade dabei sind: ISO6400 aus ner 60D .


 
Wow... das ist ja grausig! 

EDIT: Oder nicht? Sry, Anfängeralarm!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Januar 2014)

fnord23 schrieb:


> Wow... das ist ja grausig!


 Ich denke es geht noch. (canon preist das rauschverhalten ja auch an)
Allerdings ist die 60d wohl auf schärfe ausgelegt. Selbst das rauschen ist da messerscharf.


----------



## fnord23 (3. Januar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich denke es geht noch. (canon preist das rauschverhalten ja auch an)
> Allerdings ist die 60d wohl auf schärfe ausgelegt. Selbst das rauschen ist da messerscharf.


 
Hab gerade mal nachgeschaut - ich habe ja "nur" eine Nikon D5200, aber da wird in diversen Tests auch das "enorm gute Rauschverhalten" bei ISO Werten bis 6400 angepriesen.  (sinngemäß "Das Beste seiner Klasse...", "Stellt teils Kameras höherer Serien in den Schatten" blablabla...). Ich bin jetzt auf der Arbeit, muss heute Abend mal ein paar Vergleichsschüsse machen - das interessiert mich.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Januar 2014)

fnord23 schrieb:


> Wow... das ist ja grausig!
> 
> EDIT: Oder nicht? Sry, Anfängeralarm!


 
Bekommt man gut in den Griff, sieht nur so "heftig" aus, weil mein Vorposter kein Crop mit reingestellt hat .


----------



## NuTSkuL (3. Januar 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Bekommt man gut in den Griff, sieht nur so "heftig" aus, weil mein Vorposter kein Crop mit reingestellt hat .


 meinst sicherlich damit nen auschnitt...?!
wird nachgereich!


----------



## Airboume (3. Januar 2014)

Huhu,

danke soweit für das Feedback auf meine Bilder (diese hier)!
Ich werd mir das ganze nochmal anschauen und ggf. auch nochmal nachbearbeiten, wozu ich derzeit aber eher weniger Lust habe, als auf's fotografieren selbst. 

Deshalb hab ich hier nochmal ein Bild für Euch (aus drei übereinanderelegten Bildern, unbearbeitet!):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## target2804 (3. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zum ersten mal das 70-200mm f/4.0 ausgeführt und mich mal ein Portrait gewagt. Bitte um konstruktive Kritik 
Vielleicht sagt ja der Günni was dazu!


----------



## der_yappi (3. Januar 2014)

Ich bin ja nicht der Portrait-Spezi wie der Günnie, aber mir gefällts .

Wie kommts in Farbe rüber? Könntest du das mal uppen?


----------



## target2804 (3. Januar 2014)

Hier ist es:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also das war das original ohne das retuschieren der Leberflecke und pickel!


----------



## nfsgame (4. Januar 2014)

Retusche hat sie nicht nötig .


----------



## fnord23 (4. Januar 2014)

Ich würd die Pickel wegmachen, aber die Leberflecke lassen!


----------



## totovo (4. Januar 2014)

Ich sehe keine Pickel 
mal davon ab ist ein zu glattes Gesicht nicht mehr so schön, weils dann unnatürlich wirken kann


----------



## target2804 (4. Januar 2014)

Auf der von dir aus linken backe ist ein relativ großer 
aber das schwarz-weiß war nicht zu glatt, oder? Habe ihr ja so ein paar macken gelassen


----------



## Re4dt (6. Januar 2014)

Hey Leute, 

War heute auf einem Event mal wieder Fotos machen und auf dem Heimweg fand ich den Himmel sehr genial. 
Habe ehrlich gesagt noch nie versucht einen Sternenhimmel zu fotografieren. Stativ war natürlich am Start. 
Wenn ich mir aber die Bilder vom Pixelflair und dem lieben Nfsgame anschaue sind meine fürn Arsch  
Daher würd es mich interessieren was ich so grob falsch gemacht habe.
Bzw was ich beim nächstes mal besser machen kann.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Januar 2014)

Wieso f10  ? Probiers lieber mal in Richtung f2.0 bei 10Sekunden und ISO1600-2000 . Je offener die Blende (und je höher die ISO, was sich aber vermeiden lässt), desto mehr Sterne sind drauf. 30 Sekunden sind - wenn es nicht straight nach Norden geht - zu lang, da haste Striche statt Sterne . Der Fokus sitzt auch nicht ganz. Ich suche mir im Liveview und der 10x-Lupe dann immer nen hellen Stern und fokussiere manuell darauf.
Und nächstes Mal Streulicht abschatten .


----------



## Gast20190124 (6. Januar 2014)

unsinn..kann gelöscht werden

Hier stand nix wichtiges..bitte Löschen


----------



## DPr (6. Januar 2014)

Target 2804, auf den ersten Blick.. nicht schlecht geworden. Vom Technischen her seh ich jetzt keine groben Schnitzer.

 Fies, was jetzt kommt, aber mein Auge wandert immer wieder vom Modell zum Hintergrund. die beiden hellen/weissen Blöcke im Hintergrund und der Baumstamm.
 Hast Du einen Reflektor zum Schatten im Gesicht ausleuchten benutzt?


----------



## Re4dt (6. Januar 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wieso f10  ? Probiers lieber mal in Richtung f2.0 bei 10Sekunden und ISO1600-2000 . Je offener die Blende (und je höher die ISO, was sich aber vermeiden lässt), desto mehr Sterne sind drauf. 30 Sekunden sind - wenn es nicht straight nach Norden geht - zu lang, da haste Striche statt Sterne . Der Fokus sitzt auch nicht ganz. Ich suche mir im Liveview und der 10x-Lupe dann immer nen hellen Stern und fokussiere manuell darauf.
> Und nächstes Mal Streulicht abschatten .



Vielen Dank  
Das mit der Blende kann ich mir im Nachhinein auch nicht erklären 
War mir auch zu kalt, wollte daher wieder schnell weiter


----------



## target2804 (6. Januar 2014)

DPr schrieb:


> Target 2804, auf den ersten Blick.. nicht schlecht geworden. Vom Technischen her seh ich jetzt keine groben Schnitzer.
> 
> Fies, was jetzt kommt, aber mein Auge wandert immer wieder vom Modell zum Hintergrund. die beiden hellen/weissen Blöcke im Hintergrund und der Baumstamm.
> Hast Du einen Reflektor zum Schatten im Gesicht ausleuchten benutzt?


 
ich habe nichts benutzt außer das sonnenlicht und das objektiv. ich besitze keinerlei untensil wie reflektor^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Januar 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Retusche hat sie nicht nötig .


 
Empfinde ich nicht so. Gerade die Pickel stören sehr (in Farbe fällt es sehr auf). Leberflecke sollte man aber wirklich lassen bin ich der Meinung, da sie nicht temporär, sondern immer da sind.


----------



## DP455 (10. Januar 2014)

Das "Problem" bei der Astroaufnahme war meines Erachtens eher die gewählte Brennweite sowie die geringe (astronomische) Höhe, nicht (in erster Linie) die Belichtungszeit. Denn 30 Sekunden Belichtungszeit sind bei einem größeren Bildwinkel (bereits mit den Kitoptiken realisierbar: 18mm @ APS-C oder 28mm am Vollformat) und einer (astronomischen) Höhe der zu fotografierenden Objekte von ~20° überhaupt kein Problem mehr. Je weiter man sich dem Himmelsnordpol (Polarstern) "annähert", desto länger kann man dann auch belichten. Beim Polarstern selbst spielt es ja dann keine Rolle mehr...


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Januar 2014)

Kamera: Canon EOS 600D


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Januar 2014)

10.01.2014
Köln
Canon EOS 60DD


----------



## KonterSchock (12. Januar 2014)

@Wired
jaja das kenn ich, Heng auch ab und mal an einer Laterne, jip die baum Geschichte kenn ich auch schon. 

ja ein mal vom temi und ein mal aus dem temi, natürlich das canon OB.


----------



## Gast20190124 (12. Januar 2014)

Hey Zeus, da musst noch etwas üben. Für diese Bilder braucht man keine DSLR..lies dich etwas ein über Stative, längere Belichtungszeiten, ganz viel über ISO. Hast du nen Stativ? Wenn ja, warum so hohe ISO?


----------



## KonterSchock (12. Januar 2014)

@Zeus
Besuch mal ein Grundkurs, dies gibt's für fast alle Marken.

Kostet ab 130€ auf diesen Kurs gibt's dann noch ein Aufbau kurs. Kann ich jeden nur empfehlen. 

Sorry Zeus deine Bilder sind grausam, wie gesagt sorry!  Aber es kann ja nur werden.


----------



## nfsgame (12. Januar 2014)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> ja ein mal vom temi und ein mal aus dem temi, natürlich das canon OB.


 
Temi? Tampon?


----------



## KonterSchock (12. Januar 2014)

@nfsgame
hihihihi ne ne das sind meine Kürzel sprich OB steht für Objektiv, das mit dem Temi hab ich von @wired übernommen "ihr Kürzel für OB=Objektiv"= denk ich mal!  jeder hat so seine art sich auszudrücken ne.  hahaha Tampon, sau geil, du bist ja geil


----------



## NuTSkuL (12. Januar 2014)

gestern zufällig aufn tempelhofer feld 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



egal, darum gings eig garnicht...
mir ist aufgefallen, dass der vordere teil des OB ziemlich wackelig ist...gerade mit der blende (halt dieser sonnenschutz da vorne) in verbindung mit wind, ist recht ...instabil.
und deshalb sind viele bilder letztlich unscharf.
is das normal? würde aber auch ungern auf den poli filter verzichten. der scheint es noch etwas zu verschlimmern


----------



## nfsgame (12. Januar 2014)

Okay, ungewöhnliche Abkürzung. "OB" als Abkürzung in der Fotografie steht eigentlich nach meinem Verständnis für "Offenblende", deswegen etwas verwirrend . 

@NuTSkuL: Gerade bei Kitobjektiven und Optiken der günstigeren Preiskategorie wackelt gerne mal was bei ausgefahrenem Tubus. War bei meinem 18-55 und 55-250 damals (TM) und dem 28-105, dass ich bis Juni hatte, genauso . Bei nem 24-105L, was ich neulich in der Hand hatte, konnte man das (leider) auch beobachten, wenn auch nicht so stark wie bei den günstigeren. Sollte aber normal der optischen Leistung keinen Abbruch tun.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Januar 2014)

Kamera: Canon EOS 600D
Köln


----------



## Gast20190124 (12. Januar 2014)

> ja ein mal vom temi und ein mal aus dem temi, natürlich das canon OB.



dann übersetze doch mal bitte diesen Satz.


----------



## nfsgame (12. Januar 2014)

@Zeus: Das säuft doch alles ein wenig ab, findest du nicht  ? ISO hoch und wenn das nicht hilft leicht blitzen ....
Durch Scheiben fotografiert man am besten nur, wenn man die Frontlinse quasi mit der Scheibe abschließen lässt oder mit einem schwarzen Schal oder ähnlich den "Zwischenraum" abschattet um Reflexionen wegzubekommen (Bild 3).


----------



## KonterSchock (12. Januar 2014)

@nfsgame
ist ja MEIN Kürzel, es muss ja keiner übernehmen, und das es für Offene Blende steht, hab ich ja garnet gewusst, sorry das ich mit OB eine Verwirrung geschafft habe, war auch keine Absicht. für mich ist es halt leichter OB zu schreiben statt Objektiv.

@zeus, bild 4 & 5 sagt uns was? 
VERSCHLUSSZEIT, also die zeit hat bei dir im größten teil nicht gepasst, entweder deine Zeitautomatik hats verkackt oder du hast die zeit nicht gut eingestellt, dies kannst du wenn du in der Blendenautomatik bist Manual einstellen. da waren die Eisklötze schneller als deine Kamera, sprich "Verschlusszeit" die du nicht gut eingestellt hast oder die Zeitautomatik hats einfach nur verkackt, kann durchaus vorkommen.


----------



## nfsgame (12. Januar 2014)

Die Bewegungsunschärfe finde ich gar nicht mal so schlimm auf den Fotos, da die Person an sich relativ scharf ist. Die Bewegung der Eisstöcke könnte man vielleicht noch als "Dynamik" durchgehen lassen.


----------



## Gast20190124 (12. Januar 2014)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> @Wired
> n.
> 
> ja ein mal vom temi und ein mal aus dem temi, natürlich das canon OB.


 

zum 3. mal. Bitte übersetze diesen Satz!


----------



## KonterSchock (12. Januar 2014)

@carlson_hb

Ganz easy, sie soll ein Bild vom neuen objektiv knipsen und eins mit dem neuen canon objektiv ein Motiv knipsen, verstanden? @wired hat ja ein neues ob=objektiv, sie schreibt mit mir ab und mal deswegen, ich denk mal sie weiß Bescheid was ich will.


----------



## Gast20190124 (12. Januar 2014)

ist temi eure Abk. für Tamron?


----------



## KonterSchock (12. Januar 2014)

@carlson_hb
Denk mal sie meint objektiv, eventuell könnte es durch aus für Tamron stehen, kanns dir ehrlich gesagt nicht sagen, warten wir mal auf @wired ab.


----------



## call_911 (13. Januar 2014)

Was sagt ihr dazu? Meine erste richtige Nachtaufnahme.


Blende: 4.2
B-Zeit: 20 Sek
Iso: 100


Achja, dooooooooooofer Flieger


----------



## Wired (13. Januar 2014)

Ein klein wenig mehr Belichtungszeit würde ich jetzt mal einfach so sagen. Aber... wo sieht du ein Flugzeug?


----------



## Wired (13. Januar 2014)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> @carlson_hb
> Denk mal sie meint objektiv, eventuell könnte es durch aus für Tamron stehen, kanns dir ehrlich gesagt nicht sagen, warten wir mal auf @wired ab.


 Tamron Telezoom Objektiv = Tami Tele

Ist mir zu lang immer alles komplet auszuschreiben. 

War Sonntag Nachmittag mal mit Kam + Kit Linse und dem Tamron Telezoom mit Rad rum gefahren und konnte mit mit dem Tamron auch ein "Paar" Fotos machen, werd diese heut Nachmittag oder Morgen posten.


_PS:_ I'm sorry for double Post.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Januar 2014)

call_911 schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr dazu? Meine erste richtige Nachtaufnahme.
> 
> 
> Blende: 4.2
> ...


 
ISO HOCH! 1600 ist kein Verbrechen!


----------



## Wired (13. Januar 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> ISO HOCH! 1600 ist kein Verbrechen!


 Doch, am Bildrauschen.


----------



## KonterSchock (13. Januar 2014)

hi @wired, bin auf deine Bilder gespannt.


----------



## call_911 (13. Januar 2014)

@wire
Flugzeug ist links oben, sieht aus wie ein Streifen...


----------



## Hideout (13. Januar 2014)

Wired schrieb:


> Doch, am Bildrauschen.


 
Aber doch nicht bei ISO 1600, das bekommt inzwischen jede DSLR ohne Probleme hin. Dann wird später in LR noch ein wenig entrauscht und nachgeschärft und du siehst davon nix mehr.


----------



## target2804 (13. Januar 2014)

Wired schrieb:


> Doch, am Bildrauschen.


Wenn du viele Sterne sehen magst solltest du aber auf nfsgame hören


----------



## KonterSchock (13. Januar 2014)

Experimentieren heißt die Devise. 

Emmm ja habt erst mal ein Programm zum entrauschen. Paint.net wird euch kein Meter dabei helfen, eventuell Gimp?


----------



## target2804 (13. Januar 2014)

Eventuell Photoshop^^


----------



## Hideout (13. Januar 2014)

Also bei Freeware kenne ich mich da jetzt nicht so gut aus, für Gimp kannst du wohl ein Plugin runterladen. Eine eigenständige Freeware wäre z.B. "DCEnhancer". Ansonsten einfach mal im Internet suchen nach "Entrauschen mit ... (dem Programm was du vorzugsweise nutzt)"


----------



## KonterSchock (13. Januar 2014)

@target2804 schon mal was von corel x6 gehört? corel hat auch gute Sachen am markt.  nutze x4 und bin sau zu frieden mit.

hier x4 http://www.amazon.de/Corel-PSPX4DEM...=UTF8&qid=1389617802&sr=8-5&keywords=corel+x4 ältere version dennoch gut, sehr gut für denn preis.
hier x6 http://www.amazon.de/Corel-PaintShop-Pro-X6-Ultimate/dp/B00EUXP33W/ref=pd_sim_sw_1 neuste Version, TOP


----------



## target2804 (13. Januar 2014)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> @target2804 schon mal was von corel x6 gehört? corel hat auch gute Sachen am markt.  nutze x4 und bin sau zu frieden mit.
> 
> hier x4 http://www.amazon.de/Corel-PSPX4DEM...=UTF8&qid=1389617802&sr=8-5&keywords=corel+x4 ältere version dennoch gut, sehr gut für denn preis.
> hier x6 http://www.amazon.de/Corel-PaintShop-Pro-X6-Ultimate/dp/B00EUXP33W/ref=pd_sim_sw_1 neuste Version, TOP


 
ich habe lediglich "eventuell photoshop" geschrieben. keine ahnung was du jetzt mit deinen tollen beweis-links willst. und ja, ich kenne corel.


----------



## KonterSchock (13. Januar 2014)

@target2804 beweis-links? hab die extra geprostet  damit hier einer vielleicht was mit anfangen kann sprich hier lesen ja so einige mit, deswegen dachte ich poste mal das Produkt vielleicht kann es einer ja gebrauchen. sorry habs nur gut gemeint. takte mal runter!


----------



## Gast20190124 (13. Januar 2014)

Besorgt euch Lightroom und alles ist cool. Alles andere ist gefrickel. Adobe ist nicht umsonst Marktführer in dem Segment


----------



## christian.pitt (13. Januar 2014)

Hideout schrieb:


> Aber doch nicht bei ISO 1600, das bekommt inzwischen jede DSLR ohne Probleme hin. Dann wird später in LR noch ein wenig entrauscht und nachgeschärft und du siehst davon nix mehr.


 
naja aber wenn man die möglichkeit hat, sollte man nicht über iso 800 hinausgehen (zumindest meine meinung)
wenns geht, dann versuch ich auch immer mit iso 100 zu fotografieren  

-> durch entrauschung verliert man unwiederbringlich bildinformation + schärfe, wieso mit schlechterem zufrieden geben, wenn man auch das optimum erreichen kann?

naja, das wird dann langsam philosophisch 

btw: eine andere herangehensweise für nachtaufnahmen hab ich irgendwo mal von einem professionellen photographen im internet gelesen:
anfangs hat er ein richtig belichtes bild mit iso 25600 und offenblende gemacht und hat sich dann die optimalen belichtungszeiten ausgerechnet

beispiel:
iso 25600 / f 2.8 / 1s
iso 25600 / f 8 / 8s
iso 400 / f8 / 256s

ok, blödes beispiel, aber ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine


----------



## Schmidde (13. Januar 2014)

Naja, wenn man eine Nachführung für´s Stativ hat kann man auch problemlos bei ISO 100 über mehrere Minuten belichten. Ohne bekommst halt nur schlieren (können auch hübsch sein!) statt klare scharfe Sterne.

Anbei mal noch ein Bild mit ISO 3200 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ISO 2000 während der Perseiden Zeit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20190124 (13. Januar 2014)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> beispiel:
> iso 25600 / f 2.8 / 1s
> iso 25600 / f 8 / 8s
> iso 400 / f8 / 256s
> ...



Die Methode ist angebracht bei richtig langen Belichtungszeiten..und nebenbei gesagt auch altbekannt. Nur macht die keinen Sinn, wenn man die Sterne als Punkt sehen möchte. Je nach Höhe und Himmelsrichtung muss das in  deutlich unter 30" geschehen. Da hilft nur Offenblende, wenns das Objektiv erlaubt oder halt die ISO hochballern (im persönlich definierten und verschmerzbaren Rahmen) Aber mit dem Entrauschen hast schon Recht...


----------



## KonterSchock (13. Januar 2014)

@carlson 
Markt Führer ja, trotzdem ist corel richtig gut. Lightroom 5 ist Bombe, aber nicht das einzigste. Hab mal cutout4 "Demo" probiert, das programm lief sowas von instabil. gott sei dank hatte ich vorher die Demo, also "test Version" geladen. 

Aber ja, lightroom 5 ist sehr gut.


----------



## christian.pitt (13. Januar 2014)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> Die Methode ist angebracht bei richtig langen Belichtungszeiten..und nebenbei gesagt auch altbekannt. Nur macht die keinen Sinn, wenn man die Sterne als Punkt sehen möchte. Je nach Höhe und Himmelsrichtung muss das in  deutlich unter 30" geschehen. Da hilft nur Offenblende, wenns das Objektiv erlaubt oder halt die ISO hochballern (im persönlich definierten und verschmerzbaren Rahmen) Aber mit dem Entrauschen hast schon Recht...


 
hab gar nicht dran gedacht gehabt, dass die sterne nicht fix sind 




KonterSchock schrieb:


> @carlson
> Markt Führer ja trotzdem ist corel richtig gut. Lightroom 5 ist Bombe aber nicht das einzigste. Hab mal cutout4 "Demo" probiert, das programm lief sowas von instabil, gott sei dank hatte ich vorher die Demo also test Version geladen.
> 
> Aber ja lightroom 5 ist cool.


 
wenn man richtig gut, und ohne viele mühen sehr viele photos bearbeiten, sortieren und archivieren will, führt kein weg an lightroom oder in verbindung mit photoshop vorbei


----------



## Hideout (13. Januar 2014)

Natürlich ist es besser das Optimum herausholen, aber man kann halt nicht alles bei ISO 100 fotografieren. Dachte das wäre klar, das Sterne nicht fix sind. 
Das man beim entrauschen Bildinformationen verliert stimmt natürlich, wenn man nicht alles total glattbügelt geht es aber. Man muss einen guten Kompromiss zwischen Rauschen und Schärfe finden, dann fällt es kaum auf und es gehen nicht viele Informationen verloren. Ist auch immer eine Frage der Größe, wenn ich es für das Forum in 1200px reinstelle oder klein ausdrucke, fällt das Rauschen eh weniger auf bzw. wenn Bildinformationen fehlen.


----------



## DP455 (13. Januar 2014)

30 Sekunden Belichungszeit ohne Nachführung und "Strichbildung" sind bei Aufnahmen in Horizontnähe mit 'nem Ultra-WW-Objektiv überhaupt kein Ding. Mit 'nem Fisheye sind dort sogar Belichtungszeiten von 1 Minute und mehr möglich. Wichtig für eine möglichst lange Belichtungszeit (ohne Strichbildung) ist neben einer möglichst kleinen Brennweite eine möglichst große (astronomische) Höhe der zu fotografieren Objekte. Im Bereich des Himmelsnordpols kann man, sofern es denn die Kamera erlaubt, (selbst mit 'ner Kitoptik) im WW-Bereich länger als 1 Minute belichten (wobei der Polarstern selbst ja "fix" ist)...


----------



## nfsgame (13. Januar 2014)

Würde ich nicht über ISO800 gehen, hätte ich vorsichtig geschätzt 85% meiner Bilder im letzten Jahr nicht machen können. Was ist besser? Ein "verrauschtes" (sieht man Durckraster sei Dank eh nur auf dem Monitor) oder gar kein Bild? Leute - kommt zurück in die Realität...


----------



## christian.pitt (13. Januar 2014)

von 2013 hab ich von 2393 photos, 56, die mit einer höheren iso als 800 gemacht wurden 

ich hab eben auch von mir gesprochen, und bewusst nicht pauschalisiert. das kommt eben immer auf das jeweilige (haupt-) einsatzgebiet drauf an


----------



## pixelflair (13. Januar 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht über ISO800 gehen, hätte ich vorsichtig geschätzt 85% meiner Bilder im letzten Jahr nicht machen können. Was ist besser? Ein "verrauschtes" (sieht man Durckraster sei Dank eh nur auf dem Monitor) oder gar kein Bild? Leute - kommt zurück in die Realität...


 

Iso800? WIE KANNST DU NUR???? Meine Kamera kriegt im moment nicht mal unter iso1600 zu sehen


----------



## Gast20190124 (13. Januar 2014)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> von 2013 hab ich von 2393 photos, 56, die mit einer höheren iso als 800 gemacht wurden
> 
> ich hab eben auch von mir gesprochen, und bewusst nicht pauschalisiert. das kommt eben immer auf das jeweilige (haupt-) einsatzgebiet drauf an


 

Richtig! In der Landschaftsfotografie geht man  nicht in diese ISO-Bereiche..abgesehen einiger Ausnahmen


----------



## totovo (13. Januar 2014)

Ich habe schon seit längerem den hier für Astrofotografie im Blick, mal sehen, nächsten Monat vielleicht!


----------



## KonterSchock (14. Januar 2014)

@wired Bilder?


----------



## Wired (14. Januar 2014)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> @wired Bilder?


 Jaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa hab nicht immer Zeit die Fotos gleich zu bearbeiten. :p


----------



## KonterSchock (14. Januar 2014)

@wired war das nun ein korb?


----------



## Wired (14. Januar 2014)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> @wired war das nun ein korb?


  wann hast mir denn ein Antrag gemacht? 

Nee, poste die Fotos nachher, musste mich erst mal mit DSLR Controler rum nerfen um am ende die Info zu finden das mein Cellphone gar nicht Supported wird.


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. Januar 2014)

Was bringt denn dieser DSLR Controller?


----------



## Wired (14. Januar 2014)

ist ne App mit der man seine DSLR übers Phone steuern und auslösen kann und auch den shuttercount auslesen (geht aber nicht mit jedem Smartphone). Nur da mein jetziges Xperia nicht von der App unterstützt wird muss ich bis ichs Xperia Z hab solang Magic Lantern benutzen.


----------



## KonterSchock (14. Januar 2014)

@wired, ich dachte wir führen eine geheime Beziehung, Spaß bei Seite! Jetzt mal im ernst, ich warte schon gefühlte 100 Jahre auf deine Bilder, mir wächst schon Hornhaut um die Augen.  Bin halt scharf auf???? Auf???? Ja deine Bilder ne.


----------



## Wired (14. Januar 2014)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> @wired, ich dachte wir führen eine geheime  Beziehung, Spaß bei Seite! Jetzt mal im ernst, ich warte schon  gefühlte 100 Jahre auf deine Bilder, mir wächst schon Hornhaut um die  Augen.  Bin halt scharf auf???? Auf???? Ja deine Bilder ne.


 Hab ich ja noch mal Glück gehabt das du nur scharf auf meine Fotos bist und nich auf mich! xP

Hier jetzt mal die Fotos, die mit den Schwan/Schwänen sind mit dem Tamron gemacht, die anderen mit der IS II Kit Linse.

_PS:_ Hab bei den Fotos nur die Helligkeit ein bisschen verringert.


----------



## der_yappi (14. Januar 2014)

4 und 5 haben was
Beim zweiten ist mir das weiß des Schwanes irgendwie ZU weiß / ZU hell (grell)
Die drei Stadtbilder sind nicht so mein Fall - erklären warum kann ich da leider nicht (ist halt mein Bauchgefühl)


----------



## totovo (14. Januar 2014)

Ich kann dir sagen warum 

Es sind keine besonderen Locations, kein besonderes Licht, keine Stimmung, und die Motive sind unglücklich gewählt. Nicht mehr als Schnappschüsse. 

Das klingt jetzt wahrscheinlich härter als ich das meine. Aber versuch doch mal ein bisschen mit der perspektive zu spielen, bewusst einen Ausschnitt von der zerfallenen Fassade auswählen, usw.

Die Schwanbilder sind O.K! 4 und 5 gefallen mir auch am besten, bei 1 und 3 stört das Gestrüpp doch arg. 2 ist überbelichtet 

was ist eigentlich bei Bild 8 los? der Rand wirkt extrem verwackelt


----------



## Wired (15. Januar 2014)

_Zu Foto 2:_ Gegen direkte Sonne aufs Gefieder kann ich nicht viel machen.



totovo schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich bei Bild 8 los? der Rand wirkt extrem verwackelt


Freihand über Liveview, Kam war ca. 10cm übern Boden, ohne Ministativ leider nicht anders machbar gewesen.

Aber dank für die Kritik.


----------



## target2804 (15. Januar 2014)

Wired schrieb:


> _Zu Foto 2:_ Gegen direkte Sonne aufs Gefieder kann ich nicht viel machen.
> 
> 
> Freihand über Liveview, Kam war ca. 10cm übern Boden, ohne Ministativ leider nicht anders machbar gewesen.
> ...




iso hoch^^


----------



## Hideout (15. Januar 2014)

Ich vermute auch mal das die 18 mm und Blende 16 dafür Verantwortlich sind. Blende auf 8 dann hast du auch kürzere Verschlusszeiten.


----------



## totovo (15. Januar 2014)

wahrscheinlich ist bei Blende 16 schon die Beugungsunschärfe so krass, weil in der Mitte ist das Bild einigermaßen scharf.

Schau dir doch mal Auflösungskurfen zu deinem Objektiv an. da gibt es einen optimal-Bereich. bei zu klienen Blenden nimmt die Bildqualität wieder merklich ab


----------



## 1000Foxi (15. Januar 2014)

Kann mir jemand das mal erklären mit der Blende? 
Also ich weiß halt wie die sich auf die Belichtung auswirkt, aber das mit der Schärfe hab ich nicht verstanden, weil man soll ja nicht zu hohe Blenden nehmen weil das Bild dann irgendwie unscharf wird?


----------



## totovo (15. Januar 2014)

wenn die Blende zu klein gewählt wird, also ab F16 abwärts, kommt ein Effekt hinzu der sich "Beugungsunschärfe" schimpft. Das heißt konkret, dass sich das Licht an den Rändern des nun sehr weit geschlossenen Blendenringes bricht, bzw. gebeugt wird. Das heißt du hast keine "gerade" Strahlenverläufe mehr, sondern abgelenkte Strahlengänge --> Das Bild wird unscharf, am Rand. (ist ja klar, die Strahlengänge sind länger)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Quelle: Beugungsunschärfe - olypedia.de)


Den selben Effekt hast du zum Bsp. bei Lochblenden. Und es gibt für viele Objektive einen optimalen Blenden Bereich, einfach mal Tests lesen, da wird sowas meist deutlich.


----------



## Skysnake (15. Januar 2014)

Auf der linken Seite müsstest du den Effekt dann aber eigentlich auch haben...

Ich geh von was viel profanerem aus 



Spoiler



Fettfinger


----------



## Wired (15. Januar 2014)

_@ Hideout & totovo:_
Danke für eure Tips und ich hab Anfang Februar außerdem noch meinen Einsteiger Grundkurs wo alles erklärt wird. Werd mir das mit der Blende 8 merken!


----------



## target2804 (15. Januar 2014)

Es soll ja nicht genau blende 8 sein. nur: je weiter offen deine blende, desto mehr licht, desto kürzere belichtungszeit


----------



## Wired (16. Januar 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> Es soll ja nicht genau blende 8 sein. nur: je weiter offen deine blende, desto mehr licht, desto kürzere belichtungszeit


 Weis schon wie das gemeint war, zwischen f5.6 und f11 so ca. für optimale Bildqualität, ne?


----------



## KonterSchock (16. Januar 2014)

@Wired  teste doch mal alles durch, üben macht denn meister. 

bin heute in Frankfurt, und ich werde heute etwas knipsen, sprich in der Stadt üben, ich hoffe ich bekomme diesen hier heute zu sehen Maserati GranTurismo oder New Maserati Ghibli Official Website, mal gucken was mein 50er-1,8 OB heute einfängt. bin mal gespannt!


----------



## Wired (17. Januar 2014)

Wenn es mal nicht regnet könnte ich das machen.



mmmh, schon eigentlich chic, der Maserati aber so ein Audi R8 gefällt mir mehr.


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alles mit dem 50er OB geknipst, die Brennweite ging mir schon auf dem sack muss ich gestehen! nun meine frage wäre ich mit dem nikor 16-85 (http://geizhals.de/nikon-objektiv-af-s-vr-dx-16-85mm-3-5-5-6g-ed-jaa800da-a311158.html?) bessere dran gewesen? das 50er OB ist ja schon klasse aber um alles aufs bild zu bekommen musste ich meist schon auf die Straße.

@Wired, R8? kein Problem, beim nächsten mal bekommst du ihn. in Frankfurt ist auch ein Audi Autohaus, mit denn neusten Modellen am start, spätestens wenn ich ein besseres sprich 70-200 habe, mal gucken, lauf der zeit irgendwann, kennst es ja.


----------



## der_yappi (17. Januar 2014)

Du fragst nach dem 70-200 Nikkor, verlinkst das 70-300 Nikkor, beschwerst dich in die Richtung _"um alles aufs Bild zu bekommen musste ich meist schon auf die Straße"_ ...

Irgendwie ist da kein roter Faden dahinter.
Warum eine Linse die bei 70mm am unteren Ende anfängt, wenn dir 50mm zu lang sind 

Die Logik kapier ich nicht


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Januar 2014)

Oh sorry falscher Link, ändere diesen nachträglich sorry. 

Ich weiß es doch auch nicht wirklich, welches objektiv brauch ich denn um Hochzeiten und Autos zu fotografieren?


----------



## Wired (17. Januar 2014)

Wie genau meinst du das jetzt mit Hochzeiten und Autos?


----------



## Gast20190124 (17. Januar 2014)

Du wirst doch wohl selbst wissen, welche Objektive du brauchst. Wenn du mehr aufs Bild bekommen willst nen Weitwinkel oder nen Standardzoom, wenn du weit entfernte Details ablichten willst nen Tele(-Zoom).
Dann muss man je nach Einsatszweck noch die techn. Daten der Objektive vergleichen - max Blende etc.  
 Pauschal zu sagen das für ne Hochzeit oder das für Autos, geht nicht. 

Aber in dem Fall, dass du auf die Strasse musstest, um alles aufs Bild zu bekommen, bietet sich entweder dein Kitobjektiv oder eben ein Weitwinkel an. Weniger Brennweite = grösserer Blickwinkel/Bildausschnitt und mehr Brennweite = kleinerer Blickwinkel/Bildausschnitt.


----------



## target2804 (17. Januar 2014)

Wenn du bei 50mm (x1,6 am Apsc) schon zu Weit weg gehen musstest, ist der Effekt bei 70mm noch mal stärker. Da musste ja noch weiter weg von den Autos.

Ich z.b. Habe das 50mm f/1,8 als Portraitlinse. Wenn ich aber im freien meine Freundin fotografiere, nehme ich auch mal gern das 70-200L, weil z.b. Beim hochspringen oder so der usm einfach schneller ist als beim 50mm bzw ich ja genug Platz nach hinten habe.

Ich würde jrtzt nicut behaupten dass man für Auto Fotografie ein Weitwinkel braucht, aber vllt nimmst du dir n 17-55mm oder so.


----------



## Rat Six (17. Januar 2014)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> ..., welches objektiv brauch ich denn um Hochzeiten und Autos zu fotografieren?


 Soll das ein Witz sein?
Ich hoffe, dass du nicht wirklich von jemanden die Hochzeit fotografieren willst. 
Verwende die Kit-Linse und du wirst merken was du für Brennweiten brauchst. Bei beiden Einsatzbereichen hab ich von 10-300mm alles gesehen, die Fotografen wussten, aber auch was sie taten. Du kannst natürlich gerne deinen Kurs weiterfahren und versuchen Unerfahrenheit mit Equipkauf zu kompensieren.


----------



## NuTSkuL (17. Januar 2014)

Heute mal nur Kurzstrecke  Und leider auch kein Jump-Seat diesmal...
Kann mir jemand das verhalten des Poli-Filters erklären? Je nachdem, wie ich Ihn gedreht hatte, kams mir vor, als würden wir in nem Regenbogen fliegen...


----------



## totovo (17. Januar 2014)

naja, der Polfilter wird sich einfach nicht mit der Fensterscheibe des Flugzeuges vertragen haben. Der Pol-Filter polarisiert ja die elektromagnetischen Lichtwellen, die normalerweise ungeordnet durch den raum "schwirren". Also er lässt nur eine bestimmte Schwingungsrichtung der Transversalvellen durch (deswegen schluckt der auch licht...)
Wahrscheinlich hat das Fenster auch einen leicht polarisierenden, licht brechenden Charakter (ist ja ein Polymer)


----------



## Rat Six (17. Januar 2014)

Für dieses Phänomen ist das Kunststofffenster verantwortlich. Da es selbst nicht neutral ist, nimmt es bereits Einfluss auf das Licht. Hier steht es genauer beschrieben: Polfilter
Einfach den Abschnitt Polarisation im Durchlicht näher anschauen.


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Januar 2014)

@Rat Six
ne hab ich nicht vor aber lauf der Jahre doch schon. hab 1.2 diesen Jahren wieder ein Kurs, "blitzkurs" hab mir das sb700 geholt.

stimmt hab ja noch das 18-105 OB, meint ihr dieses hätte die gleiche bild Qualität wie das 50er gebracht? ich suche halt ein Objektiv womit ich viel abdecken kann, sprich bin auch bereit max 400€ auszugeben. ja Leute ich weis das es noch teurere gibt, und wahrscheinlich lichtstärkerer, habe aber leide nicht mehr an Geld. hab das 18-105 Ob sogut wie nie genutzt, weil ich das 50er sau gut finde.

welches könnt ihr mir auf Anhieb empfehlen? sollte zur meiner d7100 passen.


----------



## Rat Six (17. Januar 2014)

Dann nimm das 18-105er und geh damit fotografieren, dann wirst du schon merken welche Brennweiten dir liegen. Das 18-105er ist gut.


----------



## Gast20190124 (17. Januar 2014)

Das 18-105 deckt doch viel ab. Wenn du weniger als 18mm benötigst holst du dir nen Weitwinkel (ne Brennweite zwischen 10 und 20mm), wenn du mehr Zoom brauchst, dann nen Tele > 105mm. Willst du nen besseres Standardzoom nimm nen 17-50 von z.B. Sigma. Du wirst ja merken, welche Vorlieben duu beim fotografieren hast und sehen wann du mit deinem Kitobjektiv wo an die Grenzen kommst. Dir kann keiner sagen welches Obejktiv für 400 gut ist, wenn niemand weiss, was du so gerne machst. Du knippst gerne Karren. Willst du die in einen Kontext setzen oder eher Details hervorheben? Oder bei ner Hochzeit..willst du Portraits oder lieber die Szenen im ganzen einfangen?


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Januar 2014)

also das hier war geplant, ich hab versucht diese Settings wie auf dem bild zu übernehmen  >siehe unten< leider ist das nicht so ganz geglückt!

dazu kam das ich wenig zeit hatte in der Stadt.

@carlson 
>Details hervorheben! Oder bei ner Hochzeit..willst du Portraits oder lieber die Szenen im ganzen einfangen< ja am besten die ganze Palette mit ein Objektiv schlagen! wie ist das hier Nikon Objektiv AF-S VR DX 16-85mm 3.5-5.6G ED (JAA800DA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder wäre es raus geworfenes Geld?  Das 18-105 ist doch ähnlich oder?  

werde das 18-105 nun öfters nutzen, war blöd das ich es nie genutzt habe, grade jetzt wo ihr mir die Augen öffnet.


----------



## Schrauberopi (17. Januar 2014)

Irgendwie macht es mich hier gerade sprachlos , ich versuche es trotzdem mal.

@Konterschock: Was willst du mit einem Blitzkurs, wenn du noch nicht einmal ohne Blitz richtig fotografieren kannst? Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass dort etwas mehr erzählt wird als "Blitz drauf und dann wirds hell". Um die Blitztechnik zu verstehen, muss man erst einmal die Kamera verstanden haben. So wird das nichts. Dir wurden schon mehrfach in div. Threads Fotolehrgänge empfohlen, du hast einen Fotokurs besucht und trotzdem kannst du mit dem Begriff Brennweite nichts anfangen. Du kaufst diverse Objektive und kannst noch nicht einmal sagen, ob du damit näher ran oder weiter weg musst.

Du lernst mit Sicherheit nichts, wenn du einfach nur die Einstellungen aus irgendwelchen Zeitschriften kopierst. Da steht z.B. nicht, wieviele Lichtformer sie mit welchem Blitz aufgestellt haben usw. Man kann sich bei der Fotografie nicht streng nach Vorlage richten. Jede Lichtsituation erfordert eine andere Einstellung. Welche, dass zeigt dir die Kamera und irgendwann auch die Erfahrung.


hab fertig (grummel)


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Januar 2014)

@schrauopi
Hast recht hab 1 Lehrgang besucht "Grund Kurs" der Aufbau Kurs kommt auch noch,  der ist sogar auch schon gebucht, nur ist der nach dem Blitz kurs.

Ich weiß schon was eine festbrennweite oder zoom objektiv ist, nur komm ich bei der objektiv Wahl ganz durcheinander, bin voll verwirrt,  ich suche seit 5 stunden nach objektiven, da gibt es so einige. 

Ist ja nicht so das ich nix kann, bin ehrlich gesagt verwirrt!


----------



## Gast20190124 (17. Januar 2014)

Was gibts da zu wählen? Du hast doch ein Gutes. Wann kommst du denn mit deinem 18-105mm an deine Grenzen? Anstatt deine ressourcen mit techn. Geplänkel und Theorie zu vergeuden, nimm deine Kamera und geh raus, oder fotografiere am Schreibtsich mit verschiedenen Settings. Dann siehst du, was du willst. Vllt brauchst in deinem Leben nie nen Blitz, wenn du zb. Lanschaften knipst oder nie nen Weitwinkel weil du Vögel beobachtest. Du weisst gar nicht was du willst.


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Januar 2014)

@carlson_hb
Na klar weiß ich was ich will. 

Landschaft ist nicht mein Gebiet, bin eher der Produkt und Menschen fotografierer. Bin aber für alles offen. 

Welches objektiv ist den gut für erotik Fotografie? 

Ein Blitz zu haben ist immer Vorteil Haft gegen über den internen Blitz.

Beim objektiv gibs einiges zu beachten.


----------



## Gast20190124 (17. Januar 2014)

> Welches objektiv ist den gut für erotik Fotografie? - welches objektiv brauch ich denn um Hochzeiten und Autos zu fotografieren



ich wage zu behaupten, dass du bisher nicht viel gelernt hast. Du kannst jedes Objektiv für alles nehmen. Es kommt nur darauf an, was für einen Bildeindruck du zu erreichen versuchst. 

und ja..es gibt viel zu beachten beim Objektivkauf. Du solltest dir aber lieber die einfachen Fotobasics aneignen.


----------



## NuTSkuL (17. Januar 2014)

Entschuldigt, abe rjetzt muss ich auch mal was dazu sagen, da Ihr anscheinend alle ein wenig aneinander vorbei redet.
KonterSchock, mal von Amateur zu Amateur...Was sie dir sagen wollen ist einfach nur, dass du maßlos übertreibst. Du verkomplizierst alles so dermaßen, dass du das eigentliche komplett aus dem Auge verlierst.
Was hält ich davon ab, mit deinen Sachen raus zu gehen und rumzuprobieren?
Da ich demnächst mit ner Freundin ne Verlassene-Orte-Tour beginne, wäre für mich ein High-End blitz auch von Vorteile. Brauch ich ihn wirklich? Sicher nicht. Ich schnappe mir n paar vernünftige Funzeln und probiere einfach just 4 fun ein bisschen aus. Und selbiges solltest du mit deinen Objektiven etc auch tun...

Aber um auf deine Frage zur Erotik fotografie zu antworten: so wie ich das sehe, kannst du das einmal von der nähe und genauso von der ferne machen. du weißt sicher nicht, was dein gebiet davon ist. also nimm dir dein jetziges OB und probiere es aus! wenn du mehr weißt udn wirklich zu viel geld hast, kannst du dir je nachdem dann ne festbrennweite holen.

Oder liege ich damit verkehrt?


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Januar 2014)

@carlson_hb 
Gelernt schon aber viel blieb offen. @Wired frag im Kurs soviel wie möglich.

@carlson_hb
Die objektive unterscheiden sich,  Linsen etc. Außerdem ist es immer besser ein lichtstarkes objektiv zu kaufen.

@NuTSkul
Womit übertreibe ich?


----------



## Schrauberopi (17. Januar 2014)

Hab gerade mal ein Handtuch geworfen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Januar 2014)

Heute aufgenommen.
Kamera: Mit der Canon EOS 600D
19:40Uhr - Köln Rheinauhafen


----------



## Schrauberopi (17. Januar 2014)

Baun die da auch gerade eine U-Bahn oder weshalb steht der Turm so schief?


----------



## Placebo (17. Januar 2014)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon was eine festbrennweite oder zoom objektiv ist, nur komm ich bei der objektiv Wahl ganz durcheinander, bin voll verwirrt,  ich suche seit 5 stunden nach objektiven, da gibt es so einige.


 
_Nimm das Standard-50mm und fang an zu laufen._ Das bringt wirklich etwas und du musst verunsicherst dein Fotomodel auch nicht, weil die Linse weder riesig ist, noch du zu nahe heran musst. Experimentiere mit Unschärfe und Perspektiven, das reicht für den Anfang vollkommen. Prinzipiell kann man aber jedes Objektiv nehmen, sogar ein Fisheye.
Wenn du ungefähr heraus hast, wie du dich für welches Motiv wo hinstellen musst, dann nimm ein Zoom und achte dabei vor allem wie sich Hintergrund und Körper mit unterschiedlichen Brennweiten verhalten. Sofern du zu dem Zeitpunkt überhaupt noch Lust auf Zoom hast . ERST DANN kaufst du ein teures Objektiv, das zu dir passt (= vergiss den Kauf bis 2015). 
Wenn du das alles hast und viel noch viel mehr geübt hast, wagst du dich an Erotik. Du musst bei Erotik nicht nur abdrücken, sondern es erst einmal schaffen, dass die Person vor dir nicht verkrampft ist.


----------



## der_yappi (17. Januar 2014)

Mittlerweile weiß ich echt nicht mehr ob die Fragen von KonterSchock ernst gemeint sind oder ob es ein Troll ist...

Auto zu Hochzeit zu Erotik...  Irgendwie passt da nix

@Konter:
Bleib mal bei dem vorhandenen 18-105er und mach da mal dein Ding.
Linsen werde ICH hier keine empfehlen da nicht mal das Kit auch nur Ansatzweise genutzt wird. 

@Opi:
Hast du noch ein zweites Handtuch für mich zum werfen...?


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Januar 2014)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Baun die da auch gerade eine U-Bahn oder weshalb steht der Turm so schief?


 
Ich glaub die bauen dort eine U-Bahn.


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Januar 2014)

Hmmm ok. Auf gut deutsch weiter entwickeln und weiter forschen. Tauche nun ab.

Ach ja komm mir grade etwas verarsc_T vor vom @schrauopi und @yappi. Kritik an meinen Bilder hat bis jetzt keiner gebracht.


----------



## der_yappi (17. Januar 2014)

Genau
Oder willst du deine Bank plündern für etwas wo du noch nicht mal weißt OB, für WAS und WIE du es überhaupt brauchst


----------



## Rat Six (17. Januar 2014)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> ...ja am besten die ganze Palette mit ein Objektiv schlagen!


Vergiss es.



KonterSchock schrieb:


> wie ist das hier Nikon Objektiv AF-S VR DX 16-85mm 3.5-5.6G ED oder wäre es raus geworfenes Geld?


 Ein gutes Objektiv, das im Vergleich zu deinem 18-105 2mm mehr Weitwinkel hat und dafür 20mm weniger Tele. Zusätzlich ist es noch besser verarbeitet. Optisch schenken sich beide nichts, somit rausgeworfenes Geld.



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Irgendwie macht es mich hier gerade sprachlos , ich versuche es trotzdem mal...


 Da kann man nur zustimmen.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Januar 2014)

KonterSchock, sorry für die deutlichen Worte, aber so langsam ist "genug". Jeder hat mal klein Angefangen, ich kann mich auch noch genau an meine ersten Verbrechen an der Fotografie erinnern. Ich hole sie mir bei Zeiten auch gerne mal raus und muss schmunzeln (macht übrigens in einer kleinen Gruppe mit fotoaffinen Freunden besonders Spaß ). Doch ohne Mist: DU bist das typische Beispiel eines Menschen, der sich eine "dicke" Kamera kauft und SOFORT denkt, dass er ab sofort Starfotograf sei. Sowas geht gar nicht. Du spielst dich teilweise auf (Bildkritik, die ohne Sinn und Verstand von statten geht und teils völlig am Thema vorbei geht - vermutlich weil du selber nicht weißt, was du sagen sollst), stellst hier Bilder ohne jeden Bildinhalt, ohne Aussage, ohne beachtete Basics (gerade Horizont, abgeschnittene bildinhaltsrelevaten Elemente, falsche Belichtung, nicht sitzender Fokus) rein und versucht gleichzeitig mit fachzusimpeln (dazu noch mit imaginären Abkürzungen, die einer Traumwelt entstammen, aus der du spätestens nach deiner ersten zu 99,9% vergeigten Hochzeit sowas von schmerzhaft fallen wirst) und fehlende Skills durch 1. Kauf von Equipment zu kompensieren und 2. völlig voreilig versucht jeden in Europa angebotenen Kurs zu belegen. Lerne doch erstmal fotografieren, bevor du dich mit dem Blitz bechäftigst. So wird das sonst nichts! Außerdem bekommt man auch ohne Blitz gute Bilder hin . Zur Not nimmt man die Rückseite von Geschenkpapier, ein weißes Auto oder whatever als improvisierten Reflektor - alles schon gemacht .
Nimm es mir nicht übel KonterSchock, doch besser man sagt einem mal die Meinung, als wenn derjenige unsanft mit Schadenersatzforderungen wegen eines völlig vergeigten Auftrags auf den Boden der Tatsachen geholt wird. Manche wollen es zwar nicht anders - aber das ist dann deren Problem. Ich hoffe, dass du nicht zu der Sorte gehörst. Zur Zeit würde ich an deiner Stelle das Thema Hochzeitsfotografie noch GANZ(!) *farfarfarfar* weit weg stellen....... 

Schrauberopi: Ich war auch kurz sprachlos, aber das legt sich bei mir schnell .

So far (öhm ja, zum Thema )...


----------



## KonterSchock (18. Januar 2014)

Hard aber fair ausgedrückt. 

Nein zu dieser Sorte gehöre ich nicht das denkst du nur.
Habs eilig deswegen renn ich voraus, wie ich merke in die falsche Richtung.  

Werde mich bessern.  Blitz kurs ab bestellen?  Und lieber auf den Aufbau kurs warten? Oder ich nimm einfach beide fertig.


----------



## KonterSchock (18. Januar 2014)

ach ja die Bilder die ich gepostete hatte waren bearbeitet, hier ein par unbearbeitete, 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sorry für x2 post.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Januar 2014)

Köln den 17.01.2014 - ca. 19:00Uhr
Canon EOS 600D


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Januar 2014)

Zur Info:

Bitte keine abfotografierten Seiten aus Zeitschriften hier hochladen > Urheberrecht.

*B2T*


----------



## KonterSchock (18. Januar 2014)

@poker
Danke für Hinweis. 
Danke fürs löschen.


----------



## Rat Six (18. Januar 2014)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Kritik an meinen Bilder hat bis jetzt keiner gebracht.


 Ich musste die Posts von Gestern erst mal sacken lassen, denn ich wusste nicht ob ich lachen oder heulen soll. Egal, yappi, nfsgame und der opi haben dir eh schon den Kopf gewaschen.
Da du, aber Kritik an deinen Bildern hören wolltest ok, ich versuch es mal.



KonterSchock schrieb:


> ach ja die Bilder die ich gepostete hatte waren bearbeitet, hier ein par unbearbeitete,


 Ich nehme einfach die Bilder aus deinem letzten Beitrag her. Die Bearbeitung ist bis zu einem bestimmten Grad geschmacksache, mMn war die, aber nichts. Probier es lieber erst mal mit dezenten Korrekturen anstatt das Bild zu sehr zu verfälschen. Nun, aber zu den Originalen:
Nummer 1 (dsc_1364): Die Belichtung ist ok, wobei es gleichmäßiger hätte sein können. Aufgrund der Reflektionen geh ich mal von Blitzeinsatz aus. Was bei diesem Bild gar nicht geht ist das Anschneiden des Reifens, des Scheinwerfers und des Schriftzuges. Das ist das selbe wie wenn du bei einem Portrait den halben Kopf wegsäbelst. Beim nächsten Mal also viel mehr auf Ecken und Ränder achten.
Nummer 2 (dsc_1363): Hier wieder das selbe. Der Scheinwerfer wurde halbiert, dafür ist rechts ein komplett uninteressanter Stuhl zu sehen.
Nummer 3 (dsc_1362): Siehe oben. Zusätzlich hätte ich die Blende ein wenig weiter geschlossen, damit der Schriftzug noch scharf wird.
Nummer 4 (dsc_1343_01): Hier ist wenigstens nichts abgeschnitten. Ein leichter Aufheller für die untere Fahrzeugpartie bei den Türen hätte interessant sein können. Hier hättest du die Blende weiter öffnen gesollt, der scharfe Hintergrund lenkt viel zu sehr ab. 
Insgesammt wirken die Bilder wie zufällige Schnappschüsse, bei denen du dir nicht viel Zeit genommen hast.
So, das war meine Ansicht zu deinen Bildern. Andere sind sicherlich wesentlich besser in Bildkritiken und könnten dir sicher mehr sagen.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Januar 2014)

Dem würde ich mich anschließen.

Die Bilder lösen in einem einfach keine Gefühle aus. Da ist keine Message dahinter. Kein WOW-Effekt.

Für mich wirken die Bilder, als ob man gar nicht durch den Sucher geschaut hätte, sondern einfach mal grob drauf gehalten hätte im Automodus und fertig.


----------



## der_yappi (18. Januar 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...le-bilder-kritik-beratung-82.html#post6074684

Ich pick mir da mal das Maserati-Logo heraus - DSC_1359

Warum abblenden auf f8? Warum blitzen?
Bei dem 50mm f1.8 hätte ich da versucht mehr in die Offenblende so in Richtung f2.8 zu gehen => ich weiß nicht wie sich das 50er schlägt, aber ich hätte da versucht nur den Dreizack scharf zu kriegen und den Rest drumrum so unscharf wie möglich
Der Blitz zerstörts dann mMn KOMPLETT - Reflexion an der rechten oberen Spitze des Dreizacks, die Flare im Lack in der Mitte, das hervorheben des Kühlers im Hintergrund.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Januar 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...le-bilder-kritik-beratung-82.html#post6074684
> 
> Ich pick mir da mal das Maserati-Logo heraus - DSC_1359
> 
> ...


 
Und gerade davor stellen - nicht von links aus fotografieren.


----------



## KonterSchock (18. Januar 2014)

Ok mit der Kritik kann ich leben, ok werde beim nächsten mal drauf achten. 

Ja hatte echt nicht viel zeit. Werde mich besseren.. bin dran!


----------



## nfsgame (18. Januar 2014)

Fotografieren und keine Zeit haben passt nicht - nimm sie dir !


----------



## Bagui (18. Januar 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Köln den 17.01.2014 - ca. 19:00Uhr
> Canon EOS 600D


 
Finde das erste und das vierte bild ganz schön, nur würde ich dir mal einen Tip geben.
Anstatt immer wieder zu schreiben welche Kamera du benutzt, das sollte spätestens jetzt jeder wissen, schreib vielleicht mal so Daten hin welche Blende, Belichtungszeit, Iso wenn wichtig. 
Das fände ich brauchbarer als Kamera und Uhrzeit.
Die anderen Bilder sind nicht so mein Fall, aber denke du bist so auf einem guten Weg


----------



## target2804 (18. Januar 2014)

Also ich finde jetzt auch, dass ich noch weit von einem "guten" Fotografen entfernt bin. Allerdings will ich das ja auch nicht hauptberuflich werden. Meine 600D besitze ich schon deutlich länger als ein Jahr und trotzem, KONTERSCHOCK, kann ich echt noch lange nicht von mir behaupten, dass ich wirklich alles verstanden habe, worum es geht. Ich habe viel gelernt durch ausprobieren. Ich bin raus, hab alles mögliche fotografiert, hier reingestellt, um kritik und anregungen gebeten und habe versucht, dieses umzusetzen.
Ich würde selbst jetzt noch nicht irgendeinen kurs belegen, wo es um blitze geht. für was auch. dafür bin ich a) zu unerfahren und habe b) nicht die ausrüstung und c) bringts für das, was ich fotografiere einfach nichts.

Dir jetzt schon irgendwelche objektive zu kaufen, halte ich für blödsinn. Mein erstes "richtiges" objektiv war das 70-200mm L f/4,0 und das habe ich seit 1 Monat. Davor hatte ich das 18-135mm Kit Objektiv der 600D und für 99€ die 50mm f/1,8 gekauft (mit der man übrigens sehr gut üben kann)...
Fang mal mit sowas an, bevor du dich überhaupt an Hochzeiten oder so wagst. Das trau ich mich nämlich auch nicht.
Ich würde z.B. sehr gerne mehr Portraits fotografieren, deshalb stelle ich momentan auch viele davon hier ein, um einfach mal ein Feedback zu bekommen und mir sagen zu lassen, was man wie besser machen kann, bevor ich mir irgendwen schnapp der am ende noch geld dafür ausgibt und die bilder dann aussehen wie arsch^^


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Januar 2014)

Bagui schrieb:


> Finde das erste und das vierte bild ganz schön, nur würde ich dir mal einen Tip geben.
> Anstatt immer wieder zu schreiben welche Kamera du benutzt, das sollte spätestens jetzt jeder wissen, schreib vielleicht mal so Daten hin welche Blende, Belichtungszeit, Iso wenn wichtig.
> Das fände ich brauchbarer als Kamera und Uhrzeit.
> Die anderen Bilder sind nicht so mein Fall, aber denke du bist so auf einem guten Weg


 
Alles klar ok, werde ich in Zukunft machen.


----------



## Schrauberopi (18. Januar 2014)

@Zeus18: Versuch mal etwas früher loszukommen. Nutze die blaue Stunde unmittelbar vor und nach Sonnenuntergang. Da hast du noch etwas mehr Licht und der Himmel hat einen schönen Blauton. Es versinkt nicht alles rund ums Motiv in tiefem schwarz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


D7000, Nikon 50mm 1.4G @F/5, ISO 100, 8sec.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Januar 2014)

Ok werde ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## tonyx86 (18. Januar 2014)

Neulich am See...

 EOS 600D mit Tamron Kitobjektiv (300mm Brennweite, Blende 8, 1/640 sec, ISO 320)

 Wo besteht noch Verbesserungsbedarf?


----------



## NuTSkuL (19. Januar 2014)

@ tonyx
ich als absoluter amateur würde sagen, dass ne höhere blende ggf besser wäre. für mich sitzt die schärfe-ebene nicht an der richtigen stelle und ein wenig mehr tiefenschärfe konnte das motiv sicher auch vertragen. da die entlein auch nicht fliegen, würde die doppelte belichtungszeit sicher auch kein problem darstellen.
ansonsten ist mir das motiv etwas zu mittig


----------



## KonterSchock (20. Januar 2014)

@schrauberopi, sag mal für was steht das G sprich 1,4g ich Weis Zwar das es FÜR Licht Steht Aber Was bedeutet Das G im Wort?


----------



## nfsgame (20. Januar 2014)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> @schrauberopi, sag mal für was steht das G sprich 1,4g ich Weis Zwar das es FÜR Licht Steht Aber Was bedeutet Das G im Wort?


 
Let me google that for you


----------



## Gast20190124 (20. Januar 2014)

Bevor du jetzt jetzt am überlegen bist - das bekommst du auch mit deinem 50mm bwz dem 28-105mm hin, wenn es sein muss.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich stell mich auch mal der Kritik. etwas älter.


----------



## SanjiWhite (20. Januar 2014)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> @schrauberopi, sag mal für was steht das G sprich 1,4g ich Weis Zwar das es FÜR Licht Steht Aber Was bedeutet Das G im Wort?



Kurzfassung: Kastriert ('gelded' im Englischen)


----------



## Rat Six (20. Januar 2014)

Das G steht bei Nikon für Objektive ohne Blendenring. Ob das nun kastriert ist oder nicht, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich vermisse den Ring nicht und komme sehr gut mit meinen Rädchen an der Kamera klar. KonterSchock dir müsste das G, aber schon lange aufgefallen sein. Immerhin besitzt du selbst zwei G Nikkore und dazu sollte alles in der Bedienungsanleitung der Objektive stehen.


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Januar 2014)

das hab ich gefunden, 
AF-G
AF-G-Objektive wurden im Jahr 2000 eingeführt. Diese Objektive bieten mit kompatiblen Kameras dieselbe Funktionalität wie AF-D-Objektive, haben jedoch keinen Blendenring. (Ein Blendenring wird nur von älteren Nikon-Spiegelreflexkameras benötigt, bei denen diese Informationen nicht elektronisch übertragen werden.


----------



## mayo (21. Januar 2014)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> Bevor du jetzt jetzt am überlegen bist - das bekommst du auch mit deinem 50mm bwz dem 28-105mm hin, wenn es sein muss.
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=711934"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=711933"/>  ich stell mich auch mal der Kritik. etwas älter.



Bild 2 ist sehr gelungen.  Schöne Komposition und gute Nachbearbeitung. Leckere Farben.


----------



## KonterSchock (22. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



18-105 OB. "test" habe geübt in Darmstadt also hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Staatstheater_Darmstadt und hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hochzeitsturm und hier http://www.cityalbum.de/germany/rundgaenge/darmstadt0028.htm

unbearbeitet. geh am 1.2 mit mein Lehrer die Settings der Kamera durch, er wird mir dabei helfen sie besser zu verstehen, habs bis jetzt nur teil weise verstanden.


----------



## Skysnake (22. Januar 2014)

KonterSchock, was bringen dir "perfekte" Einstellungen der Kamera, wenn du Sie falsch in der Hand hälst? Eben NICHT Und btw du belichtest tendenziell etwas unter, aber erstmal nicht so schlimm.

Schau dir mal die Bilder an. JEDES! sieht so aus, als ob gleich irgendwas auf dem Bild umfallen würde, weil der Horizont so extrem schief ist. Und das ist jetzt nicht, wo es einfach ne doofe optische Täuschung sit durch ne Bergkette oder so, sondern einfach ne schief gehaltene Kamera.

Ansonsten schau dir mal Bild 2 an. Fällt dir was auf? Als kleiner Tip. Du wurdest auf den gleichen Fehler schon mehrfach hingewiesen


----------



## KonterSchock (22. Januar 2014)

@Skysnake
kann die Kamera gut halten, richte mich nach dem Pegel, der zeigt mir ob ich grade bin oder schiff. wodran hätte ich mich denn halten sollen? vielleicht war der Boden nicht grade auf dem ich stand.

ja unterbelichtet.

was ist am bild 2?

welche Tipps meinst du? gibt so einige hier.


----------



## Hideout (22. Januar 2014)

An welchen Pegel, deinen Alkoholpegel? Du Bilder sind sichtlich schief. Wenn du die Wasserwaage an oder in der Kamera meinst, dann stimmt etwas damit nicht. Und so schräg wird der Boden dort kaum sein, falls doch sollte man dies natürlich ausgleichen.
Das zweite Bild ist total mittig positioniert, da fehlt die Spannung. Beim ersten sind übrigens oben rechts irgendwelche Laternen halb mit im Bild.
Probier für Architekturaufnahmen unbedingt mal die Perspektivenkorrektur aus, dort kannst du die Bilder auch wieder gerade richten.


----------



## KonterSchock (22. Januar 2014)

nikon horizon Pegel, hab diese Funktion auf Fn taste gelegt, das ist eine eingebaute, auf gut deutsch "Wasserwaage"


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. Januar 2014)

Denn lass' die Wasserwaage mal überprüfen - die Bilders sind tatsächlich alle schief.
Alle hängen nach links.
Ich hatte das auch: die Wasserwaage meiner nagelneuen 4000€-Cam war krumm!


----------



## target2804 (22. Januar 2014)

Viel einfacher wäre es doch gewesen, z.B. beim ersten Bild das Flache Dach des Gebäudes parallel zum oberen horizontalen Bildrand auszurichten. Daran sieht man nämlich, wie schön schoef das Bild gerade ist


----------



## KonterSchock (22. Januar 2014)

Ok ich versuch dem nächst wieder mein Glück. 

Kann das sein das das 50er ob schärfer als das 18-105 ist?


----------



## Schrauberopi (22. Januar 2014)

KonterSchock schrieb:
			
		

> Kann das sein das das 50er ob schärfer als das 18-105 ist?


Bei Offenblende ist das 50er eher schwach


----------



## KonterSchock (22. Januar 2014)

Ui ui net einfach das ganze zu verstehen.


----------



## der_yappi (22. Januar 2014)

Gewöhn dir mal an das OB =/= Objektiv ist...
Macht mich ganz kirre


----------



## Wired (22. Januar 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Gewöhn dir mal an das OB =/= Objektiv ist...
> Macht mich ganz kirre


 Oder einfach Linse / Glas schreiben. 

_PS:_ Joa mit "OB" kann man Männliche Personen schön verwirren. *g*


----------



## Gast20190124 (22. Januar 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Gewöhn dir mal an das OB =/= Objektiv ist...
> Macht mich ganz kirre



oder einfach 50mm 1.8....und jeder weiss was gemeint ist. Pseudofachausdrücke oder einfach der Hersteller helfen nicht


----------



## KonterSchock (22. Januar 2014)

Ok. Dann nene ich das kind beim Namen in Zukunft.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Januar 2014)

Blende: F/10
ISO: 100
34mm Brennweite
Stadt Bonn
17.07.2013


----------



## Schrauberopi (22. Januar 2014)

@KonterSchock: OB bedeutet im Fotografiebereich nun einmal Offenblende und bei Offenblende ist das 50mm nicht sehr scharf. 

Falls du wissen möchtest, ob das 50mm im allgemeinen schärfer als das Zoom ist, ja, ist es. Die meisten Festbrennweiten sind schärfer (und meist Lichtstärker) als Zoomobjektive.

Da könnte man jetzt natürlich eine Menge Geld ausgeben...


----------



## target2804 (22. Januar 2014)

Das 50er ist ab Blende 2,5 gut zu gebrauchen!


----------



## KonterSchock (22. Januar 2014)

Achtet ihr auf eure Skala?  Soweit ich weiß sollte man immer in der mitte liegen, komischer weiße, bekomm ich das schon lange nicht mehr so hin das es in der Mitte bleibt,  hmm weiß einer was? Wenn nicht müsste ich mein lehrer fragen.


----------



## target2804 (22. Januar 2014)

was für ne mitte? und wer soll bitte dein "lehrer" sein...?
sei dein eigener lehrer und teste deine objektive einfach mal überall. spiel mit blende und verschlusszeiten etc.


----------



## der_yappi (22. Januar 2014)

Was für eine Skala?


----------



## SanjiWhite (22. Januar 2014)

Meinst du das Histogramm?


----------



## KonterSchock (22. Januar 2014)

Ich schaue später im Handbuch wie das korrekt heißt. 

@schrauberopi hat doch auch eine nikon d7000, der müsste es auf Anhieb wissen, die skala sieht man intern Also durch die Augen Muschel, mittisch unten eingeblendet.  Ändere ich die blende oder Helligkeit, ändert sich die skala.


----------



## Schrauberopi (22. Januar 2014)

Du meinst vermutlich die Belichtungswaage. Neben vielen Lehrgängen und Lehrern hilft es manchmal weiter, wenn man ins Handbuch schaut. Einfach mal den eigenen Kopf benutzen und nicht immer nur andere für sich denken lassen.

Meine Empfehlung: Verkauf das ganze Geraffel und kauf für das Geld eine gute Kompaktknipse.


----------



## KonterSchock (22. Januar 2014)

@schrauberopi

Was geht den mit dir? Hallo?? Deine Antworten sind mir die ganze zeit mehr oder weniger negativ aufgefallen, was sollen das? Hier handelt es sich um Amateur tread, ist doch klar das so fragen kommen oder?  

@all
Wie bekomm ich die skala im griff?  Sprich das es wieder in der mitte ist? 

Sehe mein lehrer in 10 Tagen.


----------



## der_yappi (22. Januar 2014)

Wie man in den Wald schreit so schallt es heraus... 

Wozu, Konter, glaubst du hat die Kamera 2 Räder (rechte Seite - v+h)?
Schon mal probiert an denen zu drehen?


----------



## target2804 (22. Januar 2014)

@KonterSchock:
SchrauberOpi hat aber recht. Du fragst und fragst, ohne selbst zu denken, kennst begriffe nicht etc.
weißt du was mein erster lehrer war? ein buch in form einer pdf. habe mir das 360 seitige buch zu meiner kamera runtergeladen. immer wieder was ausgedruckt, damit raus in die natur und ausprobiert. wieder nachgelesen, wieder probiert. so lange, bis ich zumindest 75% der Kamerafunktionen auch kannte und wusste, was diese überhaupt bewirken.
des weiteren ist es unsinnig mit dir über etwas zu debattieren, wenn du den genauen begriff nicht mal dazu kennst. ich finde aktuell, dass du dich mit deinen fragen in gebrochenem deutsch und den fehlenden begriffen einfach nur etwas zum affen machst.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Januar 2014)

Negative Bilder mit negativem, uneinsichtigem Verhalten => negative Antworten. Für DIE Bilder wäre ne Bridge oder gute Kompakte wirklich das bessere. Hat sogar Automatiken .

Und du scheinst die Belichtungswaage zu meinen. Toller Lehrer, wenn der dir sowas nicht beibringt. DAS sind nun WIRKLICH essentielle GRUNDLAGEN... Ganz simpel: Pfeil auf der Belichtungswaage im linken Bereich -> unterbelichtet -> Belichtungszeit verlängern, Blende auf oder ISO hoch. Pfeil im rechten Bereich -> überbelichtet -> Belichtungszeit verkürzen, Blende schließen oder ISO verringern............................................................................



target2804 schrieb:


> ich finde aktuell, dass du dich mit deinen fragen in gebrochenem deutsch und den fehlenden begriffen einfach nur etwas zum affen machst.


 
Absoluter Volltreffer... Man redet mit ner Wand (wobei es Wände gibt, die mehr deutsche Sätze mit brauchbarer Grammatik draufhaben als du ), die offensichtlich nicht lernen will. Die Frage nach einem Troll kam ja schon des öfteren auf - sage ich nichts mehr zu..


----------



## target2804 (22. Januar 2014)

Ich behaupte keineswegs, dass meine Bilder wirklich wirklich gut sind, bzw. dass mein wissen ausreicht, um mich als guten fotografen zu bezeichnen. aber ich denke, wenn man sich meinen verlauf anschaut, ist schon was draus geworden. und das liegt nicht daran, dass ich alle 5min jemanden gefragt habe oder mir einen "lehrer" geholt hab. sondern schlichtweg daran, dass ich INTERESSE an meiner kamera habe, LUST zu fotografieren habe und mir, nachdem ich kritiken bekomme, das wissen SELBST erweitert habe.
dazu sollte jeder erwachsene mensch in der lage sein!


----------



## KonterSchock (22. Januar 2014)

Ich habs, belichtungs skala.

Mag sein @target aber hey ich bin dran und gebe nicht auf.  Meine Existenz hängt dran, mag sein das ich mich "jetzt zum Affen mache" ja und? Wartet ab, ich werde zum Killer. Außerdem bin ich schon voll am üben und Checken.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Januar 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte keineswegs, dass meine Bilder wirklich wirklich gut sind, bzw. dass mein wissen ausreicht, um mich als guten fotografen zu bezeichnen. aber ich denke, wenn man sich meinen verlauf anschaut, ist schon was draus geworden. und das liegt nicht daran, dass ich alle 5min jemanden gefragt habe oder mir einen "lehrer" geholt hab. sondern schlichtweg daran, dass ich INTERESSE an meiner kamera habe, LUST zu fotografieren habe und mir, nachdem ich kritiken bekomme, das wissen SELBST erweitert habe.
> dazu sollte jeder erwachsene mensch in der lage sein!


 
Stimmt.

Ich habe mir auch alles selber beibringen (müssen). Die ersten Ergebnisse waren grottig, zugegeben . Bei vielen, die hier als absolute Einsteiger auftauchen, sieht man nach kurzer Zeit Fortschritte. Das ist nun nicht Mal böse gemeint. Es gibt Leute, die das fotografische Auge haben und es nur trainieren müssen und es gibt künstlerische Nieten, aber bei dir KonterSchock sieht man keine wirklichen Fortschritte. Du machst immer und immer wieder die selben Fehler, obwohl man es dir schon mehrmals gesagt hat. Nichtmal schwer verständlich formuliert. Ich denke mal, dass nicht nur ich die Vermutung habe, dass du viele Postings nicht einmal ließt - oder du bist ganz einfach nicht dazu in der Lage sie aufzunehmen und zu verstehen.

Edit:



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Ich habs, belichtungs skala.
> 
> Mag sein @target aber hey ich bin dran und gebe nicht auf.  Meine Existenz hängt dran,



Achja? Das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Oder werden dir die Zuschüsse nach und nach gestrichen und du musst dir deine Cola im nächsten Club durch Schnappschüsse von Besoffenen verdienen?



> Wartet ab, ich werde zum Killer. Außerdem bin ich schon voll am üben und Checken.



Gut, ich geh dann mal ins Kontrollzentrum - eine der Listen bearbeiten...... Krass Alter!


----------



## target2804 (22. Januar 2014)

Deine Existenz? Ganz im Ernst: aktuell rate ich dir, besser ein restaurant aufzumachen.
Wenn es dein ernst ist, respekt. ich würde nämlich auch kein fahrlehrer werden, wenn ich selbst kein auto bedienen kann^^


----------



## der_yappi (22. Januar 2014)

Ne Ausbildung in nem IHK Ausbildungsbetrieb oder ein Studium.
Da hat man was sicheres als wenn man seine Zukunft von was künstlerischem abhängig macht wo man noch nicht mal weiß ob es einem liegt.


----------



## target2804 (22. Januar 2014)

Auf den zu erwartenden Lerneffekt kann übirgens schon anhand der Tatsache geschlossen werden, dass der, dessen Name nicht genannt werden darf, auch nach dem 14214 Hinweis immernoch OB zu Objektiv sagt 


Edit: 
Australian Open Tennis
damit verdient man geld


----------



## christian.pitt (22. Januar 2014)

wieso schreibt ihr überhaupt noch zurück 

<°)))o><


----------



## nfsgame (22. Januar 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> Edit:
> Australian Open Tennis
> damit verdient man geld


 
Oder meinetwegen auch damit:

http://spfoto.de/myService/getImage.php?imageID=18248&fullscreen=true&ext=.jpg
http://spfoto.de/myService/getImage.php?imageID=18130&fullscreen=true&ext=.jpg
http://rockpixx.com/wordpress/wp-co...01-04-201_glasperlenspiel-Artikel-900x600.jpg

(ohne jetzt Werbung für die Kollegen machen zu wollen *umguck*  )


----------



## KonterSchock (22. Januar 2014)

Bin nun hier raus, lass mich doch nicht latzen.

Wie ich merke bin ich hier falsch, nix zu trotz wirke neben bei eh wo anders mit.

@nfsgame
Mein lehrer ist Experte, hab die Grundlagen gelernt gehabt nur hat man nicht immer alles im kopf. Werde mich auf jeden fall besseren.


----------



## target2804 (22. Januar 2014)

also hast du sie nicht gelernt, sonst wären sie im kopf!
Aber nun denn, tschö mit ö


----------



## pixelflair (22. Januar 2014)

oh man 

danke! made my day


----------



## der_yappi (22. Januar 2014)

Meine Meinung dazu:


----------



## Skysnake (22. Januar 2014)

Da ist man schon sprachlos 

Irgendwie traurig, wenn da jemand anscheinend viel Geld in Hardware steckt, und dann auch noch seine Zukunft davon abhängig machen will, aber offensichtlich einfach kein Talent hat. Denn lernen kann man viel, nur Talent kann man nicht erlernen, das hat man oder hat man nicht, und ohne VIEL! Talent verdient man als Fotograph kein Geld.


----------



## Schrauberopi (22. Januar 2014)

target2804 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz im Ernst: aktuell rate ich dir, besser ein restaurant aufzumachen.
> Wenn es dein ernst ist, respekt. ich würde nämlich auch kein fahrlehrer werden, wenn ich selbst kein auto bedienen kann^^


Manche Köche können aber auch keine Küche bedienen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte keinen Anspruch an die Bildqualität, die Fotos dienen nur der Dokumentation.


----------



## KonterSchock (22. Januar 2014)

Das Problem ist das ihr mich regelrecht schon dreist beleidigt, ich komm mir so vor!  Nix zu trotz was ihr hier treibt ist nicht ok.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Januar 2014)

Du scheinst es ja nicht einmal SO zu verstehen was wir schreiben.


----------



## Gast20190124 (22. Januar 2014)

Darf ich fragen wieviel Zeit zwischen dem Wunsch zu fotografieren und dem Kamerakauf lag? Was hast bis jetzt an Equipment


----------



## KonterSchock (22. Januar 2014)

Hab gedacht ich wäre hier aufgehoben, dann sowas, oben drauf beleidigt ihr mich wegen meiner Schreibweise, nicht ok oder?  Ich bin Amateur wie viele hier, ist doch klar das ich mit so lappen fragen komm.

@carlson_hb,  seit ich 17 bin heute bin ich 29 aber neu ins dslr Gebiet eingestiegen, Kamera hab ich seit 3 Monaten. Hab das 50er objektiv und ein Blitz sb700 seit Dezember.


----------



## Gast20190124 (22. Januar 2014)

Wie ich dir schonmal in einer PN geschrieben habe, ist es extrem anstrengend deine Posts zu lesen, wenn du im miesen deutsch und mit ausgedachten Begriffen deine Frageh stellst. Das ist sicher kein Fachforum, aber ein gewisses Grundwissen sollte man schon vorraussetzen. Zumal du vorm PC sitzt und jedes noch so schwieriges Wort bei google eingeben kannst.


----------



## Re4dt (22. Januar 2014)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Mein lehrer ist Experte, hab die Grundlagen gelernt gehabt nur hat man nicht immer alles im kopf. Werde mich auf jeden fall besseren.


Ich würde mir ernsthafte Gedanken machen ob dein "Experten" Lehrer dich vll nicht übers Ohr haut...


der_yappi schrieb:


> Meine Meinung dazu:


/-Sign



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Hab gedacht ich wäre hier aufgehoben, dann sowas, oben drauf beleidigt ihr mich wegen meiner Schreibweise, nicht ok oder?  Ich bin Amateur wie viele hier, ist doch klar das ich mit so *lappen fragen *komm.


 
Du verstehst nicht ganz, Ich bin Stiller Mitleser dieses Threads. Dumme Fragen gibt es nicht, dumm ist nur, wer nicht fragt. 
ABER jetzt kommt eben dieses Riesen ABER!!! 
Es scheint so als ob du etwas Abseits der Realität denkst. Kaum hast du eine Kamera und erwartest "Bombastische" Bilder? Das wird so nicht gehen. Bevor du dich nicht mal mit deiner Kamera befasst hast so richtig mit Blende, Belichtungszeit, ISO usw. Beschäftigst dich gleich mit dem nächsten Thema und erwartest, dass wir hier Konstruktive Kritik zu deinen Bildern äußern? Das wird so nicht gehen! Ich bin doch nicht gleich Rennfahrer nur weil ich mir einen Lamborghini kaufen?


----------



## KonterSchock (22. Januar 2014)

Moment mal, hab bis jetzt nur den grund Kurs hinter mir, darauf gibt es noch ein Aufbau kurs, da dieser aber erst in 3 Monaten stattfindet, kann ich diesen ja schlecht früher machen, deswegen hab ich mich damit es weiter geht in den Blitz kurs einschreiben lassen. Ich gehe nun meine unterlagen durch, hab sie ja online sprich vom kurs.


----------



## Druv (22. Januar 2014)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
aufm handy sah das "schiefe" garnicht so schlimm aus, ich hatte erst an stürzende linien gedacht aber am pc ists doch recht krass!

noch ne andere sache konter: warum iso über 300? für soo kurze verschuss zeiten brauchst du für architektur doch nicht


----------



## SanjiWhite (22. Januar 2014)

Weiter kommt man wenn man raus geht und Fotos macht und sich keine Dokumente online durchliest. Aber das wurde ja schon tausendmal gesagt


----------



## Re4dt (22. Januar 2014)

Um die Fotografie zu erlernen braucht man keine Kurse. Ich verdiene als Schüler mit der Eventfotografie mein Geld und habe keinen Cent für irgend einen Kurs ausgegeben. 
Für den Anfang braucht man mehr als Die Kamera / Allgemeiner Aufbau nicht. Man muss dieses Wissen erst einmal verarbeiten und in die Tat umsetzen!! Nur Lesen und nicken bringt NULL!
Auch zu empfehlen Benjamin Jaworskyj - YouTube 
Ich habe damals mit einer 450D, Kitobjektiv und dem Fotolehrgang angefangen. Mehr braucht es auch nicht und das ist Fakt! 
Bevor man keine Ahnung von den Basics hat, macht man einfach nicht weiter mit einem Blitz Kurs or whatever.


----------



## Wired (22. Januar 2014)

Hey Re4dt, danke für den Youtube Channel Tip!


----------



## Druv (22. Januar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Auch zu empfehlen Benjamin Jaworskyj - YouTube


 
sag ma einstellung digga!   dem benjamin seh ich auch gerne mal zu


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. Januar 2014)

Ich guck auch immer fleißig beim Ben zu.


----------



## Schrauberopi (22. Januar 2014)

@KonterSchock: Sorry, aber beleidigt hat dich hier niemand. Mir fällt es auch manchmal schwer, dein Geschreibsel zu verstehen, kann damit aber leben. Gibt halt die verschiedensten Gründe, weshalb es nicht besser klappt.

Hier haben dich sehr viele Leute beraten und dir auch immer wieder brauchbare Tipps gegeben. Es gibt hier wirklich viele, die dir helfen wollen. Seit dem 14. September - habe gerade noch mal nachgeschaut- erklären wir dir Dinge, die du 3 Tage später wieder vergessen hast. Wir listen dir eine Reihe an Objektiven mit den jeweiligen Eigenschaften und möglichen Einsatzgebieten auf und  4 Wochen später fragst du, ob man dieses oder jenes Objektiv für etwas nehmen kann. Seit Wochen erklären wir dir die Grundlagen, verweisen auf div. Kurse im Internet, in denen alles ganz hervorragend erklärt wird und  du ignorierst es. Dafür versprichst du jedesmal, dich zu bessern, geändert hat sich nichts.

Du nimmst deine Kamera, hälst drauf und drückst ab. Da kommt denn sogar ein Bild bei raus, so gut sind die Kameras heute denn doch. von einem guten Foto ist das allerdings noch meilenweit entfernt.

Um mit der Fotografie Geld zu verdienen, bedarf es da erheblich mehr. Das Wissen um Zusammenspiel zwischen Blende, Verschlusszeit und ISO und die damit verbundene Bildwirkung ist in der Fotografie ein absolutes Muss, zumindest wenn man sich ernsthafter oder gar professionell damit beschäftigen will. Sozusagen 1. Klasse Grundschule. Nach der 9. Klasse kann man vielleicht ganz passabele Fotos machen. Zu einem guten Fotografen, ist es denn noch ein sehr weiter Weg. Du kommst sozusagen direkt aus dem Kindergarten in die Grundschule  (fotografisch, um Missverständnisse auszuschließen).

Du entwickelst keinerlei Eigeninitiative. Bevor man hier fragt, könnte man auch mal z.B. ins Handbuch schauen. Vieles wird da erklärt, auch die Belichtungsscala.


Ich habe leider keine Ahnung, wie man dir noch helfen kann oder woran es liegt. Deinem Namen entnehme ich, dass du möglicherweise Schwierigkeiten mit unserer Sprache hast? Ich kann mir nicht erklären, woran es sonst liegt.

Eine letzte Idee habe ich noch: Versuche mal, vor dem Auslösen genau zu überlegen, warum du für das Foto genau diese Brennweite, genau diese Blende und Belichtungszeit nehmen willst. Drück erst auf den Auslöser, wenn dir genau klar ist, weshalb du die Kamera so und nicht anders einstellst. Auch wenn da nur ein Bild pro Stunde bei rauskommt, hast du mehr gelernt, als bei 100 Bildern ohne darüber nachzudenken. Wenn dir dann auch noch klar ist, weshalb gerade die gewählte Position und Perspektive genau richtig sind, bist du auf dem richtigen Weg. Allerdings sollte man die Grundlagen kennen.


----------



## KonterSchock (22. Januar 2014)

Hab iso auf auto bis 500.


----------



## Schrauberopi (22. Januar 2014)

Warum?


----------



## KonterSchock (22. Januar 2014)

Warum nicht? Wollte die iso so tief wie möglich halten, ist das ein Fehler?


----------



## Gast20190124 (22. Januar 2014)

der fehler ist *auto*-iso


----------



## Rat Six (22. Januar 2014)

Ich muss sagen, der Thread ist nach einem langen, frustreichen  Arbeitstag genau das richtige. Ich musste bei einigen Beiträgen schon  wirklich schmunzeln. Wie ich schon einmal gesagt habe, ich ziehe den Hut  vor den Jungs und Mädels hier im Thread die eine solche Geduld  aufbringen.



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Wie bekomm ich die skala im griff?  Sprich das es wieder in der mitte ist?





KonterSchock schrieb:


> Ich habs, belichtungs skala.


Gratulation,  du warst in der Lage selbstständig nach dem richtigen Begriff im  Handbuch zu suchen. Mein Tipp: Versuche das ab sofort immer zu tun.  Erstens klärt das Handbuch sicher schon einige Fragen und Zweitens  machst du es den Leuten hier im Form einfacher, wenn du die richtigen  Begriffe verwendest.



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Meine Existenz  hängt dran, mag sein das ich mich "jetzt zum Affen mache" ja und? Wartet  ab, ich werde zum Killer. Außerdem bin ich schon voll am üben und  Checken.


 Ich hoffe nicht, dass deine Existenz an der  Fotografie hängt. Wenn ja, gute Nacht. Das einzige was du hier "killst"  ist die Geduld einiger Leute. Zwar bist du vllt. voll am üben, aber vom  checken sieht man hier nicht viel, weder in deinen Beiträgen noch bei  deinen Bildern.



KonterSchock schrieb:


> hab die Grundlagen gelernt gehabt nur hat man nicht immer alles im kopf


 Dann hast du die Grundlagen eben nicht gelernt. Die müssen sitzen, da hilft nichts.



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Das  Problem ist das ihr mich regelrecht schon dreist beleidigt, ich komm  mir so vor!  Nix zu trotz was ihr hier treibt ist nicht ok.


 Hier beleidigt dich niemand, man versucht nur dich auf den Boden der Tatsachen zu holen.



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Hab  gedacht ich wäre hier aufgehoben, dann sowas, oben drauf beleidigt ihr  mich wegen meiner Schreibweise, nicht ok oder?


Nochmal, es  beleidigt dich keiner. Man weist dich nur darauf hin, dass du wesentlich  sorgfältiger beim Verfassen deiner Texte sein solltest. Ich muss  zugeben, mich regt so etwas auch immer ein wenig auf. Egal woran es  liegt, ob Deutsch nun eine Fremdsprache ist oder man Legastheniker ist,  nichts hindert einen daran die Beiträge vor dem Absenden mehrmals  durchzulesen.



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Ich bin Amateur wie viele hier, ist doch klar das ich mit so lappen fragen komm.


Nein,  es ist nicht klar, dass man mit solchen Fragen kommt. Klar ist, dass  man Fragen stellt um die Grundlagen zu verstehen. Klar ist, dass man  Fragen stellt, wenn man mit seiner Kamera nicht weiter kommt. Klar ist,  wenn man nach Einstellungen und Tipps für bestimmte Situationen fragt.  Klar sollte, aber auch sein, dass man versucht die richtigen Begriffe zu  verwenden um die Frage zu stellen. Klar sollte auch sein, dass man  versucht die Antwort zu verstehen. Und klar sollte auch sein, dass man  nicht alle paar Tage das selbe nochmal fragt und dann nochmal und  nochmal.



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Hier haben dich sehr viele  Leute beraten und dir auch immer wieder brauchbare Tipps gegeben. Es  gibt hier wirklich viele, die dir helfen wollen. Seit dem 14. September -  habe gerade noch mal nachgeschaut- erklären wir dir Dinge, die du 3  Tage später wieder vergessen hast. Wir listen dir eine Reihe an  Objektiven mit den jeweiligen Eigenschaften und möglichen  Einsatzgebieten auf und  4 Wochen später fragst du, ob man dieses oder  jenes Objektiv für etwas nehmen kann. Seit Wochen erklären wir dir die  Grundlagen, verweisen auf div. Kurse im Internet, in denen alles ganz  hervorragend erklärt wird und  du ignorierst es. Dafür versprichst du  jedesmal, dich zu bessern, geändert hat sich nichts.


 Sehr schön gesagt.



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Wollte die iso so tief wie möglich halten, ist das ein Fehler?


 Ein Fehler nicht direkt. Du solltest nur darüber nachdenken wiso du dies oder jenes einstellst und welche Auswirkungen es hat.


----------



## Druv (22. Januar 2014)

hatte ich die ersten paar tage auch den auto iso an aber man merkt doch recht schnell, dass der iso oft unnötig hoch gesetzt wird


----------



## djnoob (22. Januar 2014)

Auch von mir ein respekt an die Helfer hier !!!.
Ich habe aufgehört zu lesen, weil mir das etwas zu blöd und Kindisch ist. Wer will lernen, der lernt auch und merkt sich auch dinge, die er zum lernen braucht, vorallem, wenn man später sein unterhalt bzw. sein Taschengeld damit verdienen möchte.

Ich persönlich habe angefangen zu fotografieren, als mein Kind noch nicht auf der Welt war. Mein interesse war es, Dinge zu fotografieren und diese so schön wie Möglich zu machen. Wer im Wasserkühlungsthread ist, kennt meine beiträge bzw Fotos sowie in Reviews.

Angefangen mit hardware Fotografie habe ich im Jahre 2006? seit dem bin ich am Knipssen. Es war die von meinem bruder gewesen, eine Canon 400D mit einer krücke Objektiv. Als ich dann wissen wollte, wofür die ganzen einstellungen sind, wie die wichtigsten drei dinge in der Fotografie: Iso, Blende und Belichtungszeit, habe ich mich an Youtube gemacht. Ich hatte auch einen guten Freund gehabt, der seit Jahren fotografiert und die Lektüre Fotografphy kannte. Hat mir sehr geholfen. Irgendwann wollte ich nicht mehr nerven und sah mir Youtube Videos an, wie schon erwähnt, Benjamin .

Ich nahm die Familie ging raus zum Park, ging in den Zoos und Parks. Meine Bilder kamen bei freunden und Familien in kurzer Zeit sehr gut an und wurde dank meinem Bruder der im Hochzeits Geschäft ist, schnell raus. 
Ich lernte schnell, das nicht die Qualität, sondern die Kreativität wichtig ist. Dies machte ich zu meinem Vorteil und tobte mich auf Hochzeiten richtig aus. Erwerbte mein Gewerbeschein und gehe seit demfast  jedes Wochende zu Hochzeiten, nicht weil mir langeweilig ist, sondern weil ich ein Termin Kalender habe, der sich immer weiter befüllt.

Ich habe mir also alles selber beigebracht, mit viel hilfe per MSN dank Kumpel und sonst immer Fotografieren.
Mittlerweile sage ich das gleiche, was mein Freund mir damals sagte. Grundlagen wie Iso, Blende und Belichtungszeit sind Vorraussetzung. Wenn man es nicht versteht, lernt man es am besten durch das ausprobieren .
ICh gehe 40 stunden Woche arbeiten und bin dann Samstags noch ca. 12 stunden mit Fotografie Unterwegs beschäftigt . Aber man lernt nie aus... 

Zurück zu dich *KonterSchock:
*Ich finde das du mit einem Samsung Galaxy S4 mehr spaß haben wirst, als mit einer DSLR. Da hast du wenigstens apps, die dir mehr helfen schöne Fotos zu gestalten, als mit Lightroom . Das du mit Raw fotografierst, ist aber schonmal ein anfang . Von mir an dich: Wenn du fragen hast, stell diese an YOU Tube und dir wird echt geholfen. 
Virtueller Horizont im Sucher übrigens, stimmt nicht immer genau . Es kommt immer drauf an, ob du parallel zum justierenden Objekt stehst.

Anbei: Auch der gang in den Wald, ermöglicht viele Situationen zum Knipsen, wenn man weiß wie. Ein Blitzgerät bringt dir nichts zum anfang, wenn du nicht mal die von mir erwähnten 3 Grundbegriffe kennst bzw weiß, wozu die da sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (22. Januar 2014)

Wie bringe ich mit gimp das Papier (Hintergrund) wieder weiss?


----------



## nfsgame (22. Januar 2014)

In RAW fotografieren und den Regler für den Weißabgleich in deinem Fall soweit nach links ziehen, bis das Papier wieder weiß ist .

Edit: Quick'n'Dirty aus dem JPG (alles andere als optimal). Wenn du nicht mit einverstanden bist ne kurze PN und das Bild ist wieder raus .


----------



## target2804 (22. Januar 2014)

@Konterschock:
Ich habe bislang keinen Lehrer gebraucht: der war nur ich selbst. Weil ich mich informiert und geübt habe.

Ich spiele Billard in der 2.bundesliga und das ohne Trainer. Informiert, welche Übungen es gibt,
Probiert, geübt bis zum erbrechen.

Schmeiß das Geld für Kurse nicht einfach so raus. Denn der Aufbau Kurs in 3 Monaten wird dir, wenn du so weiter machst wie jrtzt, genau Garnichts bringen. Hier versuchen viele Leute dir Tipps zu geben und zu sagen, wie du was machen sollst bzw dass du einfach mal selbst üben sollst, allerdings gehst du auf 90% dessen garnicht mal ein. 
Selbst wenn die Formulierungen etwas härter und direkter werden, dass du es vielleicht verstehst und dich mal dazu äußerst, ignorierst du eigentlich das essentielle der Aussagen und konzentrierst dich auf das, was dich scheinbar persönlich angreift, was aber lediglich eine Reflexion deines Auftretens ist.

Selbstreflexion wäre das, woran du arbeiten solltest. Nicht im Bezug auf sen Charakter, sondern im Bezug auf deine Arbeit.
Informier dich, sei selbstkritisch und erkenne deine Fehler,
Bzw lerne daraus. Denn Selbsterkenntnis ist das wichtigste, sogar wichtiger als ein Lehrer oder ein Kurs. Denn ohne diese Selbsterkenntnis bringt dir der beste Lehrer nichts.


----------



## taks (23. Januar 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> In RAW fotografieren und den Regler für den Weißabgleich in deinem Fall soweit nach links ziehen, bis das Papier wieder weiß ist .
> 
> Edit: Quick'n'Dirty aus dem JPG (alles andere als optimal). Wenn du nicht mit einverstanden bist ne kurze PN und das Bild ist wieder raus .


 

Ich dachte wenn ich hier ne 5MB raw reinhänge haben einige keine Freunde ^^
Ich habs mit dem Weissabgleich versucht, aber ich kam nicht zu so einem Ergebniss wie du es hast. Aber vielleicht war es Gestern einfach schon zu spät -.-
Ich versuchs Heute einfach nochmal 


Eine andere Frage, was benutzt ihr um eure Objektive und Filter zu reinigen?
Mit Brillenputztücher bin ich irgendwie nicht zufrieden. Lohnt sich sowas hier? HAMA Foto Reinigungsset


----------



## Hideout (23. Januar 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Eine andere Frage, was benutzt ihr um eure Objektive und Filter zu reinigen?
> Mit Brillenputztücher bin ich irgendwie nicht zufrieden. Lohnt sich sowas hier? HAMA Foto Reinigungsset


Ja genau das, hatte vorher auch Brillenputztücher benutzt und war nicht zufrieden. Da ich auch noch keinen Blasebalg hatte, dachte ich mir probierste mal dieses Set. Sieht erstmal recht teuer aus, aber woanders kostet son Blasebalg schon einzeln 13€ und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Der Blasebalg ist ok, funktioniert halt wie er soll und die Reinigung mit der Flüssigkeit und den kleinen Papiertüchern geht schnell, einfach, gründlich und ohne Rückstände oder Schmieren von statten.


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Januar 2014)

Von Brillenputztücher würde ich abraten:


einerseits hinterlassen die einen feinen Film auf dem Glas,
andererseits können die eine eventuelle Beschichtung angreifen
und Kunststofflinsen greifen die erst recht an
Das Reinigungsste kenn ich nicht; hab' damit keine Erfahrungen - von daher kann ich dazu nix sagen.
Ich benutze immer nur ein entsprechendes, trockenes Tuch - gaaanz vorsichtig...


----------



## Hideout (23. Januar 2014)

Das mit dem feinen Film hinterlassen kann ich mir denken, so sah es meist auch aus.
Aber das sie die Beschichtung angreifen und Kunstoffgläser beschädigen kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen da sie für Kunststoffgläser und Entspiegelungsbeschichtungen geeignet sind. Es gibt vielleicht auch Brillenputztücher welche das nicht sind, auf meinen stand das allerdings immer drauf.


----------



## Wired (23. Januar 2014)

Geht auch viel einfacher... kurz leicht anhauchen und sofort mit nem Taschentuch (welches keine Strukturierung, auch Muster genannt, und/oder Aloe oder sonst für mist hat) sanft abwischen. So hatte ich das schon bei meiner alten Brille mit Gläsern aus Glas gemacht und die Gläser waren immer streifenfrei und richtig sauber danach.


----------



## Airboume (23. Januar 2014)

Halludatach,

war letztens Nachts eben über die Grenze gefahren. Ich denke meine Absicht sollte auf den Bildern klar zu erkennen sein... 
Allerdings fehlt da glaub ich so der letzte Kniff meiner Meinung nach. Das erste Bild besteht aus drei und das zweite aus acht Bildern.
Was meint ihr? Lässt sich da noch irgendwas moderat bearbeiten oder hab ich gerad nur nen Knick in den Augen? 
Oder nächstes mal irgendwas anders fotografieren? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke schonmal
Air


----------



## KonterSchock (23. Januar 2014)

anhauchen und mit ein Mikrofaser Tuch trüber-gehen.


----------



## Schrauberopi (23. Januar 2014)

Airboum schrieb:
			
		

> Oder nächstes mal irgendwas anders fotografieren?



Das trifft es wohl am ehesten. Sorry, kligt hart, sehe ich aber so. Welche Absicht soll auf den Bildern klar erkennbar sein? Da ist kein erkennbarer Bildaufbau vorhanden. Da gibt es ein abgeschnittenes, nicht sonderlich interessantes Haus, welches von zwei Stahlträgern teilweise verdeckt wird. Dazu noch etwas Brückengeländer und einige Lichtspuren sowie ein unscharfes Ortsschild. Hast du beim zweiten Bild versucht, deine Signatur mit einer Taschenlampe aufs Bild zu bekommen oder was sind das für Schlieren? Wenn man schon eine Belichtungsreihe macht, sollte man darauf achten, dass die Lichter nicht völlig ausbrennen (Fenster).
Um zu dokumentieren, dass man dort war, vielleicht ausreichend, fotografisch für die Tonne.


----------



## mayo (23. Januar 2014)

Völlig ohne Aussage, nur leicht die Sättigung erhöht. eos 600d, 50/1.8


----------



## Airboume (23. Januar 2014)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> [...]


 Deswegen fragte ich ja auch vorsichtig, weil ich das selbst auch nicht sonderlich geil finde. 
Ich wusste nur nicht recht, was genau.
Ursprünglich wollte ich die ganze Brücke drauf haben mit den Lichtspuren, hab dann aber gemerkt, dass ich nur das 105mm mit dabei hatte und konnte nicht weit genug zurück - soviel zum Ausschnitt.
Taschenlampe war mehr so um einfach ein paar Linien noch reinzubekommen, was aber auch nicht sonderlich geil geworden ist 

Ich werde (wenn es abends über 5°C ist ) nochmal versuchen mit einem weiteren Ausschnitt die ganze Brücke drauf zu bekommen. Vielleicht sieht das ja was besser aus. Wenn nicht, ist auch nicht so wild, ist hier gleich umme Ecke 

Danke soweit 
Ich meld mich demnächst auch nochmal wieder mit ein paar besseren Bildern. Hab derzeit irgendwie nur wenig Bock auf PS


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Januar 2014)

Bild1:

Kamera: Canon EOS 600D
Blende: F/5
ISO: 200
Brennweite: 170mm
Belichtungszeit: 1/1600Sek.


Bild 2:
Blende: F/5.6
ISO: 800
Brennweite: 220mm
Belichtungszeit: 1/2000Sek. 


Standort: Köln/Bonn Flughafen 25.01.2014


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. Januar 2014)

Das 2. sieht auf jeden Fall interessant aus! 
Vielleicht ein bisschen mehr Dynamik rein, aber frag da mal besser die Profis, wie das besser gewesen wäre.


----------



## christian.pitt (25. Januar 2014)

@zeus

versuch dich mal am start/ende der landebahn zu positionieren, ich glaube da könnten sehr interessante perspektiven entstehen 
keine ahnung, ob das bei dir möglich ist, aber bei unserem "regionalflughafen" geht das (bei der antonov vor ein paar jahren war das echt atemberaubend )


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Januar 2014)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> @zeus
> 
> versuch dich mal am start/ende der landebahn zu positionieren, ich glaube da könnten sehr interessante perspektiven entstehen
> keine ahnung, ob das bei dir möglich ist, aber bei unserem "regionalflughafen" geht das (bei der antonov vor ein paar jahren war das echt atemberaubend )


 
Ja aber die Frage ist wo genau? Man kann es nur von der Besucherterasse im Terminal 2 machen. Habe gehört das es auch dort 2 Terassen gibt aber  ich weiß nicht genau wo die zweite ist..... -.-


----------



## der_yappi (25. Januar 2014)

Such mal nach Planespotter Webseiten.

Die könnten auch Tipps für gute Fotopositionen haben.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Januar 2014)

Ja bin schon seit einer Stunde am suchen, finde aber nichts genaues. -.-


----------



## Schrauberopi (25. Januar 2014)

einfach mal die Suchmaschine mit cgn und planespotting füttern. Einer von vielen: www.spotter-cgn.de - Home


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Januar 2014)

Ja habe schon was gefunden, nun frage ich mich aber auch wie ich zu Fuss dort hinkomme. Sieht nämlich so aus als käme man nur mit dem Auto dorthin.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Januar 2014)

Ich kenne das nur andersrum in HAJ. Da gibts fast nur Wege, die nur zu Fuß erreichbar sind ... Autos sind nunmal bisschen sperrig .


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Januar 2014)

Ich werde es aber mal trotzdem mal versuchen.


----------



## christian.pitt (26. Januar 2014)

gebt euch mal das rauschverhalten der neuen a5000 

Google Übersetzer

a6000/7000 ich komme


----------



## DP455 (26. Januar 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ja bin schon seit einer Stunde am suchen, finde aber nichts genaues. -.-


 Das hatten wir doch schon mal --> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...le-bilder-kritik-beratung-59.html#post5754356 ...


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. Januar 2014)

Wen es interessiert: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSYV3LejfzA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Januar 2014)

DP455 schrieb:


> Das hatten wir doch schon mal --> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fotografie-und-video/253866-der-di-amateur-thread-alle-bilder-kritik-beratung-59.html#post5754356 ...



Ja toll, aber zu diesen Positionen kommt man nur mit dem Auto hin.


----------



## DP455 (26. Januar 2014)

Wenn du dir mal ein bisschen Mühe gemacht und aktuelles Google-Kartenmaterial angeschaut hättest, dann hättest du ziemlich schnell festgestellt, dass zum Beispiel (4) und (5) vom Flughafenbahnhof zu Fuß bzw. mit dem Rad (kann man in vielen Verkehrsverbünden kostenlos in den Regional- bzw. S-Bahnen mitführen) erreichbar sind (~45 Minuten Fußmarsch, wenn man einigermaßen gut zu Fuß ist): Mit dem Fahrrad oder zu Fuß zum Köln Bonn Airport --> Grengeler Mauspfad --> zwischen Auf- bzw. Abfahrt Kennedystraße & Eisenbahnunterführung Weg rechts in den "Wald" rein. Nordöstlich vom Flughafen gibt es einen weiteren Haltepunkt (Rösrath-Stümpen), den man sicher auch gut als Ausgangspunkt zu Fuß (oder mit dem Rad) nutzen könnte --> (6), (7), (8) & (9) via Autobahnbrücke über A3...


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Januar 2014)

Heute zu Gast abgeflogen eine Boeing C17 Globemaster von der US Air force im Flughafen Köln/Bonn.

Sonntag: 15:05


----------



## Airboume (27. Januar 2014)

Soo - ich war auch mal im Schnee 
Was haltet ihr davon?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Farbfail, was ich aber irgenwie lustig fand 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit besten Grüßen aus dem verschneiten Ostfriesland


----------



## Druv (27. Januar 2014)

habe heute auch ne kleine fototour gemacht

p.s die himmel/vordergrund belichtung wird nur besser mit verlaufsfilter oder 2 zusammengesetzen fotos oder?


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Januar 2014)

Heute diesmal was komplett anderes erwischt und sogar mit sehr großer Freude. 

Köln/Bonn Flughafen
27.01.2014
16:47 Uhr
PA-200


----------



## NuTSkuL (28. Januar 2014)

@ Zeus
lag wahrscheinlich mit am Wetter/ den Lichtverhältnissen, aber der Hintergrund säuft ganzschön ab


eigentlich wars nur n just 4 fun pic


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Januar 2014)

@NuTSkuL
Ja zum Teil auch. Es war halt ca. 17:00uhr kurz vor dunkelheit. -.-

Boeing 747 und MD-11 Köln Bonn Airport.


----------



## Schrauberopi (28. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mich mal ganz auf die Schnelle dran gemacht (hauptsächlich Tonwertkorektur). Falls es nicht gewünscht ist, nehme ich es auch sofort wieder raus.
Beim 2. Bild wäre es schön gewesen, wenn du vorm Flieger etwas mehr Platz gelassen hättest.


----------



## NuTSkuL (28. Januar 2014)

ich weiß, es gab erst neulich die diskussion. aber kannst du nicht noch ein paar meter...oder vlt auch paar hundert meter  in richtung der runway laufen?
wirkt dann meist deutlich dynamischer, wenn man die flieger mehr von vorne drauf bekommt.
würde gerne n paar von meinen A380 und MD-11 bildern hochladen, aber dann gibt ärger....

edit: mehr ne frage, als ne aussage: n ausgewählterer weißausgleich könnte auch noch einiges bewirken


----------



## Skysnake (28. Januar 2014)

Wieso sollte es da Ärger geben?

Biste etwa übern Zaun gestiegen oder was?


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Januar 2014)

Ja das schaffe ich aber locker auch von der Besucherterasse, zwar nicht exakt frontal aber schon einigermaßen. Und wieso sollte es ärger geben wenn du einige Bilder vom A380 und von der MD-11 hochlädst? Ich bin auch noch momentan  am schauen unter Google Maps wie ich genau die anderen Spotter Positionen erreiche. -.-


----------



## NuTSkuL (28. Januar 2014)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es da Ärger geben?
> 
> Biste etwa übern Zaun gestiegen oder was?


 ich sag mal so...es ist n wunder, dass ich die cam mit rein nehmen durfte...und das grad der ganze flieger leer war...hehe

ich schau mal, ob ch n paar jugendfreie finde

A380 cockpit:


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Januar 2014)

Hier noch eine Kanadische Maschiene vom 26.01.2014. Ich kann die irgendwie nicht zuordnen. -.-





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NuTSkuL (28. Januar 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Hier noch eine Kanadische Maschiene vom 26.01.2014. Ich kann die irgendwie nicht zuordnen. -.-
> 
> 
> http://v2.airplaneupload.de/display-i16892b74lxq.htmlhttp://v2.airplaneupload.de/images-i16892b74lxq.jpg
> ...


sieht aus wien A320 mit Tandemfahrwerk
oder A319...hmm


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Januar 2014)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> sieht aus wien A320 mit Tandemfahrwerk


 
Biste dir da auch ganz sicher?


----------



## NuTSkuL (28. Januar 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Biste dir da auch ganz sicher?


 von der länge her siehts aus wien A319...vor allem wegen dem einen over wing exit. aber hab noch nicht von nem A319 mit Tandem gehört.
Bin allerdings auch nicht crack genug, um das zu wissen


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Januar 2014)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> von der länge her siehts aus wien A319...vor allem wegen dem einen over wing exit. aber hab noch nicht von nem A319 mit Tandem gehört.
> Bin allerdings auch nicht crack genug, um das zu wissen


 
Wohl eher kaum ein Tendemfahrwerk, wenn dann ein Bugradfahrwerk. Kann aber auch A320 sein.


----------



## NuTSkuL (28. Januar 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Wohl eher kaum ein Tendemfahrwerk, wenn dann ein Bugradfahrwerk. Kann aber auch A320 sein.


 Bitte was?  Das MLG hat anstatt den jeweils üblichen 2 Rädern ...satte 4. Oder auch einfach Tandemfahrwerk


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Januar 2014)

Nun ja es bleibt dann ein Rätsel......

Hier noch ein Bild von heute spät Mittag. Ein C-160 der deutschen Luftwaffe. 

ISO: 100
Blende: F/6.3
Belichtung: 1/1250Sek. 
Brennweite: 75mm
28.01.2014 Köln Bonn Flughafen


----------



## DP455 (28. Januar 2014)

Bei der Regierungsmaschine handelt es sich nicht um ein Flugzeug der A320-Familie (A318, A319, A320 & A321), sondern um einen A310 (A300-Familie). Letzterer ist erkennbar größer (Höhe, Rumpfdurchmesser, Spannweite, Dimensionierung der Triebwerke in Größe & Schubkraft etc.) und im Gegensatz zu den Flugzeugen der A320-Familie mittlerweile mal abgesehen von den A310ern der Luftwaffe auch sehr selten anzutreffen (und wenn dann häufiger als umgebautes Frachtflugzeug zu sehen). Wie auch alle anderen Luftfahrzeuge hat auch dieser A310 eine Registrierung. Diese findet man am Heck des Flugzeugs. Bei dem abgelichteten A310 etwas versteckt, aber neben dem Seitenruder unter der kanadischen (Ahornblatt)flagge dann doch zu erkennen: 15001. Auf den vorderen Fahrwerksklappen findet man übrigens immer die letzten beiden Buchstaben/Ziffern der Registrierung. Mit so 'ner Registrierung kann man dann Datenbanken wie Airframes "füttern" --> AIRFRAMES.ORG - Aircraft Database - 15001 und erhält genauere Informationen zum Flugzeug, dessen (vormaligen) Betreibern, Registrierungen, Umbauten etc.. (Händisch) nachschlagen lässt sich so etwas auch in der jährlich aktualisierten "Spotterbibel": JP Airline Fleets. Gerade Spotter älteren Semesters führen so etwas nicht selten mit sich. Wichtiger bei dieser "Spezies" ist aber in der Regel neben den Kameras und Ferngläsern ein anderes "Werkzeug"... 

@ Zeus

Das mit dem Abblenden (und Nichtbenutzen des Sportmodus(ses)) hast du aber noch nicht verinnerlicht, oder? Blende einfach mal ab und vergleiche die Schärfe in den Details wie den Registrierung(en)...


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Januar 2014)

A310 alles klar danke. Nun weiß ich es endlich + Erklärung. 

Ja aber ganz ehrlich, ohne Blende sieht es doch bestimmt vollkommen kake aus, da bin ich mir irgendwie sicher. Ich werde es mal bei der nächsten Gelegenheit versuchen aber das Ergebnis wäre alles andere als schön!


----------



## DP455 (28. Januar 2014)

Ohne Blende? Abblenden heißt doch nur, dass du die offene Blende = kleinstmögliche Blendenzahl deines Objektivs etwas schließt = Blendenzahl erhöhst. Ansonsten, hier mal noch ein paar nützliche Seiten, wenn du dich intensiver mit dem Spotten (aber Vorsicht, Suchtpotential) beschäftigen willst: airframes.org hatten wir ja schon (airfleets.net ist 'ne weitere Datenbank), zum "Tracken": flightradar24.com, flightstats.com, flightaware.com, METAR- (Wetter)daten vom Flughafen gibt's zum Beispiel auf checkwx.com (aus Windrichtung und Windstärke ergeben sich in aller Regel die Bahnnutzung(en)). Einen Flugplan für den linienmäßigen Passagierverkehr findest du auf den Flughafenseiten und weitere nützliche Informationen, zum Beispiel Flugpläne für den regelmäßigen Frachtverkehr und Informationen zu den außerplanmäßigen Gästen / Sondermaschinen / Equipment zum Spotten, Informationen zu Flugzeugen / Airlines etc. in den entsprechenden Spotterforen...


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Januar 2014)

Ok ich werde die anderen mal sofort besuchen. FlightRadar benutze ich schon ne weile.

Aber über den Frachverkehr findet man nichts. Den muss man erstmals selber sehen per Fernglas z.B


----------



## DP455 (29. Januar 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Aber über den Frachverkehr findet man nichts...


Doch, auf cgncommunity.com (nach Anmeldung). Ansonsten (falls noch nicht bekannt), auch ein netter Service von eurem Flughafen / der DFS, die aktuelle Bahnnutzung online abrufbar zu machen: Betriebsrichtung live - Umwelt & Lärmschutz - Unternehmen - Startseite . Das war's dann aber auch hier von mir erstmal, was OT angeht...


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Januar 2014)

DP455 schrieb:


> Doch, auf cgncommunity.com (nach Anmeldung). Ansonsten (falls noch nicht bekannt), auch ein netter Service von eurem Flughafen / der DFS, die aktuelle Bahnnutzung online abrufbar zu machen: Betriebsrichtung live - Umwelt & Lärmschutz - Unternehmen - Startseite . Das war's dann aber auch hier von mir erstmal, was OT angeht...



Ja deswegen habe ich mich auch am Wochenende auf der CGNCommunity angemeldet.  Aber die bekommen nicht jeden Flug mit.


----------



## nfsgame (29. Januar 2014)

Da gibts ja dann auch noch andere Möglichkeiten. Aber rechtzeitig wegstecken wenn die Bundespolizei ihre Runde dreht. Sonst ists weg ...


----------



## NuTSkuL (31. Januar 2014)

So Männers. Mein neues Zoom Objektiv ist unterwegs! 
Auch wenn ich ursprünglich mein Auge auf Sigma und Tamron geworfen hatte - bzw überlegt hatte, mir erstmal für Lost-Places n Fish-Eye zu holen; bin ich jetzt kurzfristig beim neuen Pentax 55-300mm SMC DA 4-5,8 ED WR hängen geblieben. Scheint für Amateur Fotografie ein ziemlich guter Kompromiss zu sein...vor allem was Größe und Gewicht angeht.

Drückt mir die Daumen!


----------



## Hideout (31. Januar 2014)

Nicht nur für Amateure, es ist aufgrund der geringen Größe und Gewicht bei guter Abbildungsleistung und Verarbeitungsqualität sehr beliebt. Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Februar 2014)

Hier die Verpackung meines Objektiv.


----------



## totovo (5. Februar 2014)

Super toll!!! Ne Verpackung von nem Objektiv! Mensch, klasse, sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen. Du hast meinen Tag gerettet!


----------



## Hideout (5. Februar 2014)

Der rote Streifen kommt klasse rüber  und der Hintergrund ist besonders. Aber ich hätte es noch gerade gerichtet und die Perspektive korrigiert, das ist sehr wichtig bei Kartons. Achja und ein Bild vom Objektiv gemacht und es hier [Sammelthread] Stellt sie vor, Eure (digitalen) Kameras reingestellt.


----------



## target2804 (5. Februar 2014)

Hast du auf dem Verpackungsbild jetzt wirklich deine Unterschrift drauf? 
Hatte gehofft, dass es nur Haare sind, aber jetzt muss ich lachen


----------



## Druv (5. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 brauner kandis vin hinten beleuchtet


----------



## nfsgame (5. Februar 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> Hast du auf dem Verpackungsbild jetzt wirklich deine Unterschrift drauf?
> Hatte gehofft, dass es nur Haare sind, aber jetzt muss ich lachen


 Außerordentlich schützenswert. Klar soweit...


----------



## taks (6. Februar 2014)

Erkentnisse vom heutigen Tag:
- Mein Telezoom + mein Stativ verträgt sich nicht mit Wind
- Bei Blende f22 sehe ich den Schmutz auf dem Sensor


----------



## Wired (6. Februar 2014)

Liest sich nich gut ^^


----------



## DOcean (7. Februar 2014)

hab heute einen Retro Adapter bekommen... https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retroadapter

kommen krasse Bilder bei raus... alles aufgenommen mit einer Sony A200 mit dem Kit Objektiv "andersherum"

PS: nicht wundern wenns unscharf ist, 1. sieht man im Sucher verdammt wenig (alle Bilder sind mit Blitz gemacht), 2. Autofokus liegt lahm daher musste ich manuell fokussieren


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Februar 2014)

DOcean schrieb:


> hab heute einen Retro Adapter bekommen... https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retroadapter


...der das ganze zur vergrößerungs-linse werden lässt. (einfach gesagt)
Wenn ich mir deine bilder aber so anschaue hätten sie bei wiki noch schreiben sollen, das man vor der benutzung unbedingt seine linse putzen sollte. 



> PS: nicht wundern wenns unscharf ist, 1. sieht man im Sucher verdammt wenig (alle Bilder sind mit Blitz gemacht),


Was für einen sucher hat deine kamera eigentlich? Durch mein pentaprismen-sucher hab ich in der hinsicht eigentlich keine probleme außer es ist so finster, das auch mit iso 25600 nix mehr zu holen ist.
Alternativ hätte ich mit einer lampe beleuchtet oder die kerze in betrieb genommen. 
Ansonsten, detailfotografien können durchaus was her machen.


----------



## DOcean (8. Februar 2014)

meine hat einen optischen Sucher, ich hab versucht über eine Schreibtischlampe das Ganze zu beleuchten.... ISO ist ein guter Tip...


----------



## Hideout (8. Februar 2014)

Die Sony A200 hat einen Pentaspiegel-Sucher und ist nebenbei auch nicht Live-View Fähig. 
Hätte eine Taschenlampe zum Scharfstellen genutzt, damit du bzw. der Autofokus was sieht. Vorher putzen wäre auch wichtig gewesen, durch den Retro Adapter sieht man jedes kleine Staubkorn auf der Linse. Sonst ganz OK.


----------



## Druv (8. Februar 2014)

hmm und ich wollte schon meinen monitor putzen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Februar 2014)

Da momentan ja irgendwie "bildernot" herrscht, hier mal ein paar test-foto`s. Alle sind quer über den hof aus dem 1.OG geschossen. (und bloß in der belichtung korrigiert)
Das hier ist mit dem tokina ATX Pro 80-200 2.8 @200mm gemacht. Ich glaube das muß zum justieren->backfocus den ich an der kamera nicht recht korrigiert bekomme (zu viel)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für diese 2 hab ich das tokina ATX 80-400 benutzt. (erste bild mit 330mm und das zweite mit 400mm) Das erste zeigt übrigens unseren "großvater" unter den katzen. Der ist jetzt irgendwas um die 20 jahre alt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Februar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da momentan ja irgendwie "bildernot" herrscht, hier mal ein paar test-foto`s. Alle sind quer über den hof aus dem 1.OG geschossen. (und bloß in der belichtung korrigiert)
> Das hier ist mit dem tokina ATX Pro 80-200 2.8 @200mm gemacht. Ich glaube das muß zum justieren->backfocus den ich an der kamera nicht recht korrigiert bekomme (zu viel)
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was ist denn das für ein schwarzer Streifen bei der schwarzen Katze?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Februar 2014)

Ich hab da keinen schwarzen streifen außer am ende der katze und das nennt sich "schwanz".


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Februar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich hab da keinen schwarzen streifen außer am ende der katze und das nennt sich "schwanz".


 
Doch, da ist eindeutig ein schwarzer Streifen. Scheint so als wärst  mit Paint nochmal drüber gegangen!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Februar 2014)

Mit paint hab ich es nur verkleinert, wie alle bilder die ich hier poste. 
Aber schnapp dir doch mal das bild und kreise den schwarzen strich ein. Auf meinem TV (benutze ich als monitor) ist da nix zu sehen.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Februar 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Doch, da ist eindeutig ein schwarzer Streifen. Scheint so als wärst  mit Paint nochmal drüber gegangen!


 
Denn schwarzen Streifen seh ich auch.
Ist am Hintern der Katze und geht in den Schwanz über.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habs mal auf den Bereich zugeschnitten...


----------



## target2804 (9. Februar 2014)

da ist er!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Februar 2014)

Ja genau der, war auch gerade bei dran es zu makieren. Hat sich ja dann doppelt erledigt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Februar 2014)

Ahhh...dank target entdeckt. Das könnte eine irritation im fell sein. Nachbearbeitet ist auf alle fälle nix. (bin ich auch zu blöd für)


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Februar 2014)

Scheint aber so als hättest du den Stift doch benutzt. Immerhin von nichts kommt nichts.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Februar 2014)

Wie gesagt, hab ich nicht->zu blöd dafür.  Evt. hat sich es auch beim verkleinern ergeben (wie gesagt, benutze dafür bloß paint) da sich der streifen im crop des originals nicht findet. (anhang)


----------



## Druv (9. Februar 2014)

heute im tierpark und zoo (braunschweig)
irgentwie habe ich das gefühl, dass ich ein schärfeproblem habe.. die augen werden nicht richtig scharf, aber der schärfepunkt scheint auch nicht davor oder dahinter zu liegen.

die bilder sind mit dem nikkor 70-300 entstanden, die meisten mit iso320 und blende 7.1 gemacht? muss ich noch weiter abblenden?
habe schon schärfere bilder mit weiter offener blede vom 70-300 gesehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (9. Februar 2014)

Beim letzten Tigerbild liegt der Fokus auf der Nase. Beim 3. Bild hast du bei 195mm am Crop (ca. 300mm KB) mit 1/100sek belichtet, da kann schnell mal etwas verwackeln. Bei den Enten hat der Fokus nicht sauber getroffen. Ansonsten sind die Bilder scharf, auch da wo sie sollen. 
Du hast genau zur Mittagszeit fotografiert, bei deinen Bildern wirkt das Licht sehr hart. Versuche mal, ganz früh oder am Nachmittag zu fotografieren. Im weichen Licht kommen die Bilder ganz anders rüber. Auch Entenbilder wirken erheblich besser, wenn man auf Augenhöhe mit den Tieren ist. Also ruhig mal in den Dreck werfen.


----------



## DOcean (10. Februar 2014)

Hideout schrieb:


> Die Sony A200 hat einen Pentaspiegel-Sucher und ist nebenbei auch nicht Live-View Fähig.
> Hätte eine Taschenlampe zum Scharfstellen genutzt, damit du bzw. der Autofokus was sieht. Vorher putzen wäre auch wichtig gewesen, durch den Retro Adapter sieht man jedes kleine Staubkorn auf der Linse. Sonst ganz OK.


 
der Autofokus liegt dank Retro Adapter lahm 

und ja putzen wäre nötige gewesen


----------



## Airboume (10. Februar 2014)

War nur ein Schnappschuss eigentlich (deswegen auch nicht 100%ig scharf), aber sah durch Photoshop gejagt doch ganz annehmlich aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## call_911 (10. Februar 2014)

Was neues von mir.

AKW Isar/Ohu (Niederbayern/Landshut)

Würde mich über ein paar Kritiken freuen aber auch über Lob


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Februar 2014)

call_911 schrieb:


> Was neues von mir.
> 
> AKW Isar/Ohu (Niederbayern/Landshut)
> 
> Würde mich über ein paar Kritiken freuen aber auch über Lob


 

WOW das sieht ja echt fantastisch aus. ^^

Aber ich bin auch sowieso ein Fan von Nachtaufnahmen.


----------



## Schrauberopi (10. Februar 2014)

Durch die lange Belichtung wirkt die Rauchfahne richtig gut  (obwohl ich am liebsten keines dieser Teile mehr rauchen sehen möchte). 
Ich kenne das Ausgangsbild nicht, weiss daher nicht, ob es möglich ist, aber ich hätte es etwas anders beschnitten. Das Kraftwerk selber etwas mehr zum rechten Rand hin und das linke Gebäude nicht abschneiden. Evtl. hätte man auch nach oben für die Rauchfahne noch etwas mehr Platz lassen können. Wurde der Rauch so angestrahlt oder hast du den eingefärbt? 

Leider ist das Bild insgesamt sehr dunkel. Versuch es mal kurz vor/nach Sonnenuntergang zur blauen Stunde. Da hast du noch etwas Restlicht in der Umgebung. Die Kraftwerksbeleuchtung sollte allerdings schon an sein. So ein dunkelblauer Himmel könnte einen schönen Kontrast zur Kraftwerks- und Rauchfarbe bilden.


----------



## call_911 (10. Februar 2014)

Danke für sie Blumen Zeus 


@Schrauberopi:


Das Bild ist das Ausgangsbild also out of Cam nur beschnitten da es anfangs schief war und links noch ne Stromleitung war, deshalb ist auch das Gebäude abgeschnitten.
Bearbeitet wurde nix ausser der Schnitt. Hatte leider erst um 23.40 Dienstende deshalb keine blaue Stunde, hab aber jetzt ne Woche Urlaub 


Hier ist nochmal das Bild 100% out of Cam auch ohne beschneiden und geraderücken. Die Lichter im Vordergrund sind die Standlichter von meinem Auto sonst wärs a bissl arg dunkel gewesen am Feldweg ^^


----------



## Schrauberopi (10. Februar 2014)

Ungefähr so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Versuch mal, in der RAW die Schatten etwas hochzuziehen, da geht vielleicht noch was. Im .jpg geht es nicht so gut. Falls die Leitungen stören, einfach wegstempeln.


----------



## call_911 (10. Februar 2014)

Naja in bearbeitung bin ich eher...

...sagen wir...

...nicht so gut 


Aber ich werd die Woche nochmal hinfahren da ich noch nen anderen Standpunkt gesehen hab den ich testen werde ;D


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Februar 2014)

Hört sich nach einer guten Idee an.


----------



## Druv (10. Februar 2014)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Beim letzten Tigerbild liegt der Fokus auf der Nase. Beim 3. Bild hast du bei 195mm am Crop (ca. 300mm KB) mit 1/100sek belichtet, da kann schnell mal etwas verwackeln. Bei den Enten hat der Fokus nicht sauber getroffen. Ansonsten sind die Bilder scharf, auch da wo sie sollen.
> Du hast genau zur Mittagszeit fotografiert, bei deinen Bildern wirkt das Licht sehr hart. Versuche mal, ganz früh oder am Nachmittag zu fotografieren. Im weichen Licht kommen die Bilder ganz anders rüber. Auch Entenbilder wirken erheblich besser, wenn man auf Augenhöhe mit den Tieren ist. Also ruhig mal in den Dreck werfen.


 
die sache mit der tageszeit und der perspektive weiß ich eigentlich, wir sind halt erst gegen mittag los und im zoo/tierpark kann man sich die perspektive leider nicht immer aussuchen, die enten hab ich zb von ner 2m hohen brücke geschossen

was ist mit der bearbeitung? kann man da irgentwo noch mehr rausholen oder ist das gut so?


----------



## Schrauberopi (10. Februar 2014)

@Druv: 

Beim ersten Tigerbild würde ich evtl. die Augen leicht aufhellen, vielleicht auch den Bereich drumrum, aber nur ganz leicht, muss man sich bei der Bearbeitung mal anschauen. Denn noch ganz leicht mit usm nachschärfen. Dadurch dürften die Augen sehr gut rauskommen. Ob man es beim zweiten Tiger noch hinbekommt, kann ich nicht sagen, muss man probieren. Da ist halt die Nase scharf. Bei den Störchen (?) kommt bei einem Bild das blaue Auge schon gut raus, hier ruhig auch mal ausprobieren, was die gleiche Bearbeitung bringt. Beim 3. Storchbild ist das Auge sehr schwarz, ob aufhellen hier etwas bringt, muss man probieren. Ich mache solche Sachen alle im RAW-Konverter (Capture NX2).

Ich bin allerdings kein Bearbeitungsprofi, echte Könner werden da deutlich mehr raushohlen können (Gitter wegretuschieren, Hintergrund mit Farbfilter usw). Da kann man bestimmt auch völlig neue Bilder draus zaubern.

Ist für mich auch immer die Frage, wieviel Zeit ich in das Bild investieren will. In Bilder, die mir wirklich gut gefallen, stecke ich auch mal etwas mehr Zeit.

Versuche mal, im Zoo eine möglichst große Blende zu nehmen- soweit das Objektiv es hergibt (kleine Zahl). Der oft unschöne Hintergrund (Gitter usw.) verschwindet damit eher in Unschärfe.

Ach ja, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der sw-Storch in Farbe besser wirkt.


----------



## Druv (10. Februar 2014)

na gut, bearbeitung war auch etwas übertrieben. ich spiele eigentlich nur ein bischen an den reglern in acr

hier noch mal eine farbversion vom SW storch obwohl das andere storch bild eher mein favorit wäre 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (11. Februar 2014)

So, ich bräuchte von euch (schnelle) Hilfe. Da heute ein sensationell klarer Himmel ist wollte ich ein paar Mondaufnahmen machen.
Könnt ihr mir sagen mit was für einer Blende und Belichtungszeit? Und wie bringe ich die Spiegelung weg? 

edit: Bei dem Bild habe ich die Blende auf 8 und 1 sek Belichtungszeit.


----------



## Schrauberopi (11. Februar 2014)

Filter von der Optik nehmen und mit Spotmessung den Mond anpeilen.


----------



## dome001 (11. Februar 2014)

Die Blende kann so bleiben aber die Verschlusszeit musst du auf 1/125 ca machen wie bei meinen Bild ISO war auf 100


----------



## taks (11. Februar 2014)

Ok, danke für die Tipps.
Ist soweit auch gelungen, nur ein bisschen zu klein  (und unscharf?)


----------



## dome001 (11. Februar 2014)

Sieht doch ganz gut aus ich mach mich am Samstag mit Freunden auf die Mond jagt mal schauen was dabei rauskommt


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Februar 2014)

Sieht wirklich echt gut aus.


----------



## taks (11. Februar 2014)

Danke 
Ich versuchs später nochmals, vllt. bring ichs noch ein bisschen besser hin.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Februar 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Ist soweit auch gelungen, nur ein bisschen zu klein  (und unscharf?)


 Unscharf scheint er nicht zu sein und das "klein" liegt wohl an mangelder brennweite.
Ich hab mal fix mein 400er rohr angebaut (600mm effektiv dank crop) und einen schnappschuß gemacht. Das ist dabei heraus gekommen (mag ihn etwas dunkler, bild ist verkleinert und hat jetzt auch keinen anspruch auf schönheit )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (11. Februar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Unscharf scheint er nicht zu sein und das "klein" liegt wohl an mangelder brennweite.


 
Ja ich weiss, das maximale wo ich habe ist mein 80-200er. Ein neues Tele liegt momentan leider nicht im Budget.

Hier nochmal mit 18er Blende und ein Sternenbild


----------



## DPr (11. Februar 2014)

ACHTUNG, folgende Bildchen sind Crops und noch um einiges nachbearbeitet!
Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht, die Regler von Lightroom etwas zu übertreiben.

Ich muß jetzt nur noch rauskriegen, wie ich beim Vollmond die Komprimierung nicht vergeige...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Taks, Blende 18 brauchst Du dabei überhaupt nicht, wenn es unbedingt sein muß, vielleicht bis Blende 14 gehen.
 Kannst Dir ja mal anschauen, ob ein 1,4 oder 1,5 Telekonverter weiterhelfen würde. Die Bildqualität bleibt auch ungefähr gleich erhalten ( bei einem 2x Konverter wird der Detailverlust sichtbar!!)


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Februar 2014)

Nun das erste Bild sieht eigentlich ganz in Ordnung aus, aber beim 2 Bild fehlen mir einfach die Worte........


----------



## taks (11. Februar 2014)

DPr schrieb:


> Taks, Blende 18 brauchst Du dabei überhaupt nicht, wenn es unbedingt sein muß, vielleicht bis Blende 14 gehen.
> Kannst Dir ja mal anschauen, ob ein 1,4 oder 1,5 Telekonverter weiterhelfen würde. Die Bildqualität bleibt auch ungefähr gleich erhalten ( bei einem 2x Konverter wird der Detailverlust sichtbar!!)



Ich hab zum Spass mal alles von 2.8 bis 22 ausprobiert, das bei 18 fand ich am schönsten 

Kann ich den "Nikon Telekonverter TC-200" auf meiner D70 verwenden? Ein neuwertiger ist mir zu teuer ^^


PS: Beim zweiten Bild hat es im Schwarz so grossflächige Flecken (Vom zu hohen Kontrast?), sonst sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## DPr (11. Februar 2014)

kann sein, mal sehen, ob ich da den Regler für rausfinde. Dank

Edit, hab es gerade herausgefunden. Bei Paintshop Pro X5 hat das "lokale Tonmapping" die Flecken erzeugt. Muß ich mir anschauen, wie ich alternativ das hingkriege

Laß die Finger vom TC-200. Der ist aus MF (*M*anuellen *F*okussieren) Zeiten. Du hast keine Blendensteuerung damit. Google im Internet am Besten, welcher Fremdhersteller einen passenden TC für die Objektive hat, die Du damit benutzen willst (Fremdhersteller wegen des Kaufpreises). Vielleicht in einem der vielen Nikon-Fachforen im Verkaufsbereich stöbern.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Februar 2014)

DPr schrieb:


> Laß die Finger vom TC-200. Der ist aus MF (*M*anuellen *F*okussieren) Zeiten. Du hast keine Blendensteuerung damit.


 Das sehe ich noch als kleineres übel. Ein objektiv mit dem brennweitenbereich von 80-200 ist heutzutage eher unüblich (die gehen von 70-200 bzw. 50-200) weshalb ich denke, das das objektiv schon älter ist. An diesen gibt es dann wiederum einen blendring, mit dem man die blende einstellen kann. (man muß sich halt nur daran gewöhnen )
Allgemein würde ich aber von 2x-konvertern abraten. Der TC-200 scheint zwar eine 7-linsen konstruktion zu sein (die sind meist passabel bis gut im vergleich zu 4-linsen bei denen ich noch keinen guten gefunden habe), aber 2x-konverter fressen 2 blenden an licht und reduzieren i.d.r. die schärfe schon gut sichtbar. Besser sind 1.4x bzw. 1.7x konverter die mit ca. einer blende weniger licht nehmen und das bild nicht übermäßig negativ beeinflussen.


----------



## dome001 (13. Februar 2014)

Ein Kleines BHKW


----------



## Airboume (13. Februar 2014)

Zum Glück fällt der rel. hohe ISO-Wert nicht auf bei der Auflösung 

Nikon D5000
F/3
1/80 Sek.
ISO-1600
105mm mit meinem Sigma 105mm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NuTSkuL (15. Februar 2014)

Wollte keinen extra Threat aufmachen...also Frag ich mal hier nach 
Meine neue K-5 II hat jetzt n Riss im Sucher  Hatte Sie im Urlaub dabei. Und als würde der Riss nicht genügen, hat mitten drin -nach 1 1/2 Monaten- die SD Karte n Arsch hoch gemacht und satte 2500 Bilder mit in den Abgrund gerissen. War die Extrem Pro von SanDisk, also auch keine billige.
Bin richtig angepisst  Aber wie Soll ich mich jetzt verhalten? Cam zurück zu Redcoon oder direkt bei Pentax nachfragen? Die SD Karte is schon aufn weg zurück


----------



## FlyKilla (15. Februar 2014)

Ich würde zunächst direkt bei Pentax anfragen. Das geht dann meistens schneller als über den Händler. Der sie vermutlich auch nur einschickt.
Kein Backup von den Bildern gemacht? tztztz...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Februar 2014)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> Meine neue K-5 II hat jetzt n Riss im Sucher


Wie geht denn das?  Und vor allem, ist erkennbar was gerissen ist?


> Und als würde der Riss nicht genügen, hat mitten drin -nach 1 1/2 Monaten- die SD Karte n Arsch hoch gemacht und satte 2500 Bilder mit in den Abgrund gerissen.


32GB? Ganz so viel würde ich nicht unbedingt am stück nehmen. Mit meinen 16GB-karten hab ich jedenfalls (noch) keine probleme wobei mir bis jetzt auch noch keine sandisk-karte abgeraucht ist. (hab hier auch noch ältere) 
Mein mitleid hast du auf jeden fall, angesichts der bildermenge. 


> Aber wie Soll ich mich jetzt verhalten? Cam zurück zu Redcoon oder direkt bei Pentax nachfragen? Die SD Karte is schon aufn weg zurück


 Bei garantie-fragen bin ich konservativ. Du hast 2 jahre gewährleistung darauf vom händler und der ist, für mich, in dieser zeit der ansprechpartner. Schickst du sie dagegen zu pentax ist der händler in dem moment raus.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Februar 2014)

Airboume schrieb:


> Zum Glück fällt der rel. hohe ISO-Wert nicht auf bei der Auflösung


 
Hoher ISO-Wert? Ich sehe keinen hohen...


----------



## Hideout (15. Februar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wie geht denn das?  Und vor allem, ist erkennbar was gerissen ist?


Frag ich mich auch, noch nie von gehört. 


> 32GB? Ganz so viel würde ich nicht unbedingt am stück nehmen. Mit meinen 16GB-karten hab ich jedenfalls (noch) keine probleme wobei mir bis jetzt auch noch keine sandisk-karte abgeraucht ist.


Meine 8 GB Speicherkarte (immerhin Class 10) reicht mir auch vollkommen, bisher nur einmal fast voll bekommen. Für einen längeren Urlaub würde ich mir halt nochmal 8 GB dazu holen.


----------



## totovo (15. Februar 2014)

deswegen: lieber kleinere Speicherkarten verwenden und jenden Tag, oder jeden 2. wechseln, so mache ich das, da ist dann wenigstens nur ein Bruchteil weg!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Februar 2014)

Hideout schrieb:


> Meine 8 GB Speicherkarte (immerhin Class 10) reicht mir auch vollkommen, bisher nur einmal fast voll bekommen. Für einen längeren Urlaub würde ich mir halt nochmal 8 GB dazu holen.


 Dann machst du aber nur selten serienbild-aufnahmen oder speicherst in jpg. Bei mir landen die bilder als raw auf der karte und ich bekomme an einem rallye-tag die 16 GB problemlos voll, wenn ich es darauf anlege. (immerhin bis zu 140 fahrzeuge auf bis zu 3 unterschiedlichen, für mich auch zeitlich erreichbaren wertungsprüfungen) Allerdings läuft dann auch häufiger mal die serienbild-funktion.


----------



## Hideout (15. Februar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dann machst du aber nur selten serienbild-aufnahmen oder speicherst in jpg. Bei mir landen die bilder als raw auf der karte und ich bekomme an einem rallye-tag die 16 GB problemlos voll, wenn ich es darauf anlege. (immerhin bis zu 140 fahrzeuge auf bis zu 3 unterschiedlichen, für mich auch zeitlich erreichbaren wertungsprüfungen) Allerdings läuft dann auch häufiger mal die serienbild-funktion.



Hmm, dachte du kennst mich besser. ;D
Ich fotografiere nur RAW.
Bei den Vögel im Flug Bildern oder bei meinem Hund (und anderen Actionszenen) nutze ich natürlich den Serienbild Modus, und da fallen nicht wenige an. Vielleicht kann ich einfach nur gut abschätzen wann es sich lohnt abzudrücken.


----------



## DPr (15. Februar 2014)

Was für Probleme gab es genau mit der Speicherkarte?


----------



## NuTSkuL (15. Februar 2014)

Ihr habt natürlich Recht. Es war naiv zu glauben, dass die SD Karte keine Sicherung benötige...
@ DPr
plötzlich beim fotografieren kam nur die Fehlermeldung 'Speicherkartenfehler'. Von da an ging nichts mher und die SD Karte konnte auch nirgends mehr gelesen werden.

Hab jetzt Kontakt zu Pentax aufgenommen. Mal schauen, was die dazu sagen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Februar 2014)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> Ihr habt natürlich Recht. Es war naiv zu glauben, dass die SD Karte keine Sicherung benötige...


 Was heißt naiv... Ich bin im prinzip auch ohne sicherung unterwegs und vertraue darauf, das die karte die daten bis zum nächsten tag hält.
Allerdings bin ich gerade irgendwie froh das ich "nur" eine sandisk extreme und keine extreme pro genommen hab. (die pro als 16GB macht 95 MB/s) Zwar hat meine in der kamera auch mal kurz rum gezickt, aber nach einmal raus und wieder rein lief sie wieder. Meine ältere ultra mit 30 MB/s geht dagegen anstandslos. Ich vermute mal das die karten mit zunehmender geschwindigkeit "labiler" werden.


----------



## christian.pitt (16. Februar 2014)

@nutskul

wie "kaputt" war denn deine karte? ich nehm jetzt mal nicht an, dass sie einen wasserschaden hatte 

in den meisten fällen kann man viele bilder noch von der karte retten, obwohl windows sie nicht mehr erkennt und formatieren möchte, oder sie einfach als leer anzeigt


----------



## NuTSkuL (16. Februar 2014)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> @nutskul
> 
> wie "kaputt" war denn deine karte? ich nehm jetzt mal nicht an, dass sie einen wasserschaden hatte
> 
> in den meisten fällen kann man viele bilder noch von der karte retten, obwohl windows sie nicht mehr erkennt und formatieren möchte, oder sie einfach als leer anzeigt



Wie genau macht man das? Hab leider auch keinen MAC, an dem ich es mal probieren könnte


----------



## christian.pitt (16. Februar 2014)

eigentlich würde ich dich auf das verweisen: Let me google that for you

aber ich bin heute mal nicht so  SD-Karte reparieren – damit klappt’s - CHIP


----------



## nfsgame (16. Februar 2014)

Eigentlich sollte man darauf vertrauen, dass die Karten durchhalten. Aber wie Murphy es will, ist dem nur selten so... Ich wechsel da lieber ein, zweimal öfter die Karte und nutze 4GB oder 8GB-Karten... Wenn mal eine aufgibt (was einmal bisher vorkam), dann ist der Verlust nicht ganz zu groß...


----------



## Druv (16. Februar 2014)

hi, ich habe mich grade mal an ein paar blumen versucht.
welche jeweilige version findet ihr ok?

ein makroobjektiv habe ich noch nicht, ist aber in planung. einzelne blumen wollte ich nicht aus dem strauss entfernen, was das freistellen einzelner blumen schwer macht. welchen hintergrund bei dem gesammten straus findet ihr am besten?


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Februar 2014)

Mond mit Berg. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mond mit Berg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sieht ja echt gut aus.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Februar 2014)

Danke. 

Ein wenig Motorsport.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (17. Februar 2014)

Erste "Makro-Versuche". Alles 100% "out of box" Keine Bearbeitung, außer natürlich der Größenanpassung. Bilder sind Freihand... Keine manuelle Focuswahl.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Ein wenig Motorsport.
> 
> ...


 
Wo war das denn?

Am Nürburgring???


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Februar 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Wo war das denn?
> 
> Am Nürburgring???


 Jop. Bild 1+2 ist Eingang Mercedes Arena fotografiert von der T4 und Bild 3 war auf der Nordschleife Ausgang Brünnchen.


----------



## target2804 (17. Februar 2014)

mayo schrieb:


> Erste "Makro-Versuche". Alles 100% "out of box" Keine Bearbeitung, außer natürlich der Größenanpassung. Bilder sind Freihand... Keine manuelle Focuswahl.


 
beim ersten fehlt mir eindeutig die schärfe... abblenden häötte gut getan.


----------



## Schrauberopi (18. Februar 2014)

Bin unzufrieden mit den Bildern. Irgendwie habe ich keine vernünftige Perspektive finden können. Entweder war da so ein blödes Luxusaltenheim im Hintergrund oder ein Poller im Vordergrund... oder ich war einfach zu blöd. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (18. Februar 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> beim ersten fehlt mir eindeutig die schärfe... abblenden häötte gut getan.



Ja weiss ich,  es ist nur ein kleiner punkt auf der ersten "Katze"  scharf... War auch der erste Test mit dem 50 f1,8 und Distanzringen...


----------



## christian.pitt (18. Februar 2014)

@schrauberopi

ich galub den bildern hätte (u)ww gut getan 
aber so schlecht sind sie jetzt auch nicht


----------



## fnord23 (18. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Konstruktive (!) Kritik willkommen!


----------



## christian.pitt (18. Februar 2014)

1. ich hätte mich nur auf eine blume konzentriert, und mehr herangezoomt/näher rangegangen (dann hätte man zB. auch ein bisschen nachdenken müssen, was denn der zaun sein könnte )
2. ich glaub dem bild hätte eine bisschen tiefere und dezentrale position besser getan (eventuell hochformat?) - das bild passt aber auch so wie es ist 
3. dem bild fehlt mMn rechts und oben ein bisschen platz, oder man hätte sich auf irgendetwas konzentriert, oder eine andere position gewählt 

aber es sind nichts desto trotz ziemlich ansprechende bilder


----------



## fnord23 (18. Februar 2014)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> 1. ich hätte mich nur auf eine blume konzentriert, und mehr herangezoomt/näher rangegangen (dann hätte man zB. auch ein bisschen nachdenken müssen, was denn der zaun sein könnte )
> 2. ich glaub dem bild hätte eine bisschen tiefere und dezentrale position besser getan (eventuell hochformat?) - das bild passt aber auch so wie es ist
> 3. dem bild fehlt mMn rechts und oben ein bisschen platz, oder man hätte sich auf irgendetwas konzentriert, oder eine andere position gewählt
> 
> aber es sind nichts desto trotz ziemlich ansprechende bilder


 
Vielen Dank! Das ist in der Tat _konstruktive _Kritik! 

1. Ja, hast recht. Leider war ich da schon mit dem Kitobjektiv hart an der Naheinstellgrenze, kann man ja aber noch croppen. 
2. Mein Neffe schaut da gerade ganz versunken auf ein Handygame; hätte ich hochkant fotografiert, hätte ich entweder das iPhone draufgehabt oder jede Menge "Luft" über seinem Kopf. 
3. Den P1800 habe ich neulich auf einem Parkplatz in der Nähe entdeckt; Das Schmuckstück war leider eingekeilt von anderen Autos, da waren kaum Optionen für eine andere Perspektiven. 

Freut mich sehr, dass ich positive Rückmeldung bekomme. In meiner Familie ist so gut wie niemand, der etwas mit Fotografie anfangen kann. Originalzitat mein Vater "Wofür brauchst Du eine Spiegelreflex, die Handys machen doch super Fotos heutzutage."


----------



## call_911 (19. Februar 2014)

Hier mal wieder ein kleiner Nachtausflug von mir, nur available Light, sprich Mond 

Bin gespannt was ihr sagt. Die Lichter die sich in der Stossstange spiegeln kommen von ner Stadt ^^


----------



## Hideout (19. Februar 2014)

Available Light schön und gut aber es ist einfach nur dunkel, der Schnitt gefällt mir auch nicht so ganz, hätte das Auto weiter links angeordnet und was ist der schwarze Fleck der da mittig über das Auto ragt?


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Februar 2014)

Also man sieht direkt auf anhieb den Wagen ist auch soweit in Ordnung, aber ist trotzdem etwas zu dunkel.


----------



## call_911 (19. Februar 2014)

@Hideout

Verdammt ich habs gewusst dass es jemand sieht ^^ das ist meine Kameratasche, schande über mich, mir ist erst am PC aufgefallen :'(


Wer sowieso nochmal eins machen aber mit Sommerrädern dann. 
Und richt mich dann nach euren Verbesserungen


----------



## target2804 (19. Februar 2014)

Versuch doch mal mit einer Taschenlampe deinen Wagen bei langer Belichtung etwas auszuleuchten. Vllt von unten, sodass es aussieht, als ob vom Unterboden aus Licht nach oben kommt, welches den Wagen beleuchtet.
(nur so eine idee)


----------



## call_911 (19. Februar 2014)

Wird vermerkt target proboer ich mal


----------



## totovo (19. Februar 2014)

auf jeden fall musst du auch bei aviable light so lange belichten, dass das Bild normal zu erkennen ist!


----------



## call_911 (19. Februar 2014)

Ich hab die Cam auf Programm A gehabt (blende einstellen, Belichtungszeit übernimmt die Cam). Werd nächstesmal wieder mir dem Fernauslöser im Bulb-Modus arbeiten. Danke


----------



## Ritz186 (20. Februar 2014)

Hallo....

ich weiss nicht ob ich hier richtig bin aber ich habe von einen kumpel eine cd bekommen mit alten feier bildern im format cps leider kann ich diese nicht öffnen und google hat auch nichts ergeben...könnte mir vielleicht jemand helfen?????corel photo paint x6 konnte es schonmal nicht öffnen...

mfg


----------



## christian.pitt (20. Februar 2014)

also auf die schnelle kann ich auch nichts finden
cps müsste normalerweise eine corel dateiendung sein, aber da du die dateien auch damit nicht öffnen kannst....

camera raw weiß damit auch nichts anzufangen: Camera Raw plug-in | Supported cameras


frag mal am besten deinen freund, mit was er die bilder öffnen kann 


edit: du könntest die dateiendung auch in .zip umbenennen und dann schauen was drinnen ist


----------



## Schrauberopi (20. Februar 2014)

Wiki sagt:
CPS    backup of startup files by QEMM (?) autoexec.cps


Quarterdeck Expanded Memory Manager (QEMM, /ˈkwɛm/, though not by those who developed it), was a memory manager produced by Quarterdeck Office Systems in the late 1980s through late 1990s. It was the most popular memory manager for the MS-DOS and other DOS operating systems.

Das dürfte also echt schwierig werden, da noch etwas zu finden.


----------



## Ritz186 (20. Februar 2014)

Danke das ihr mal geguckt hab...er meinte das er die bilder mit ein sony ericsson t610 handy  gemacht hat...leider würde ich die bilder ungern löschen da von ein alten freund bilder drauf sind.ich hätte da ein bild von was ich zur verfügung stellen könnte.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Februar 2014)

Versuch doch mal die bilder mit irfanview zu öffnen.


----------



## Ritz186 (22. Februar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Versuch doch mal die bilder mit irfanview zu öffnen.


 

danke für den ratschlag leider geht das auch nicht....es muss doch irgend ein programm für sowas geben


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Februar 2014)

Canon EOS 600D

ISO: 400
Blende: F/5.6
Belichtungszeit: 1/2000 Sek.
Brennweite: 300mm

21.02.2014


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Februar 2014)

Ritz186 schrieb:


> danke für den ratschlag leider geht das auch nicht....es muss doch irgend ein programm für sowas geben


 So wie ich das sehe gehört das .cps dateiformat zu corel photo house. Dein kumpel muß das programm doch noch haben. Allerdings soll es wohl unter win7 nicht laufen (hatte einen trick dazu gefunden um es dennoch zumindest unter vista zum laufen zu bewegen), da könnte man sich aber immer noch mit win98 in einer virtuellen maschiene behelfen.
Wie groß sind die dateien eigentlich? Könntest du mal eine hier posten damit ich mich mal direkt dran versuchen kann?


----------



## target2804 (22. Februar 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Canon EOS 600D  ISO: 400 Blende: F/5.6 Belichtungszeit: 1/2000 Sek. Brennweite: 300mm  21.02.2014



Für mich nicut mal ein Schnappschuss. Unten im Bild viel zu dunkel, da erkennt man garnix. Der Rest irgendwie unscharf


----------



## nfsgame (22. Februar 2014)

@Zeus: Da war es für 300mm Brennweite zu diesig. Versuch doch das nächste mal näher ran zu kommen und weniger Brennweite zu nutzen. Dann klappts auch mit der Schärfe . Merk dir für das nächste Mal vielleicht auch etwas nach rechts zu belichten.


----------



## Ritz186 (22. Februar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe gehört das .cps dateiformat zu corel photo house. Dein kumpel muß das programm doch noch haben. Allerdings soll es wohl unter win7 nicht laufen (hatte einen trick dazu gefunden um es dennoch zumindest unter vista zum laufen zu bewegen), da könnte man sich aber immer noch mit win98 in einer virtuellen maschiene behelfen.
> Wie groß sind die dateien eigentlich? Könntest du mal eine hier posten damit ich mich mal direkt dran versuchen kann?


 
die sind so um die 300kb...soll ich dir das bild schicken?????leider gibt es kein programm mehr das die bilder öffnen könnte die sollen von 2003 sein und die cd wo die drauf waren hatte er bei umzug letzte woch gefunden.


----------



## Skysnake (22. Februar 2014)

eventuell hilft dir auch das hier.

Eine CPS Datei in eine PDF Datei konvertieren


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Februar 2014)

Ritz186 schrieb:


> die sind so um die 300kb...soll ich dir das bild schicken?????


Du kannst es hier auch posten indem du es in eine zip-datei packst. (meinetwegen mit passwort was du mir per pn schickst) Die kannst du ja nach einem tag wieder heraus editieren.
Alternativ gibt es da noch min. ein halbes dutzend datei-hoster...


> leider gibt es kein programm mehr das die bilder öffnen könnte die sollen von 2003 sein und die cd wo die drauf waren hatte er bei umzug letzte woch gefunden.


Wenn er nich gleich alles weg schmeißt, gibt es das programm vieleicht noch. Er soll einfach mal die cd`s zu seiner alten hardware durchsuchen, da corel photo house anscheinend gerne zu scannern dazu gegeben wurde. Vieleicht lag es ja auch seiner damaligen kamera bei.


Skysnake schrieb:


> eventuell hilft dir auch das hier.


 Irgendwie sieht die seite wie automatisch generiert aus.  Naja...probieren kann man es ja.


----------



## Ritz186 (22. Februar 2014)

Skysnake schrieb:


> eventuell hilft dir auch das hier.
> 
> Eine CPS Datei in eine PDF Datei konvertieren


zu den programm braucht man erstmal ein programm was das bild darstellen kann...ich habe selber ein haufen programme schon ausprobiert (zu beispiel fileviewpro ) leider ohne erfolg und die haben mir immer irgendwelche zahlen und zeichen dargestellt...

edit:dank *TurricanVeteran* konnte ich die bilder zu jpg machen...

 RIESEN DANK *TurricanVeteran  
*


----------



## Airboume (24. Februar 2014)

Explosionen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(bis auf das Zweite sind alle unbearbeitet)


----------



## call_911 (25. Februar 2014)

Bin gespannt was ihr dazu sagt...

Was mir schon aufgefallen ist:

Fast ein bisschen zu lang belichtet/ISO zu hoch (400)


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Februar 2014)

call_911 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt was ihr dazu sagt...
> 
> Was mir schon aufgefallen ist:
> 
> Fast ein bisschen zu lang belichtet/ISO zu hoch (400)



Moin,

sieht irgendwie nicht so toll aus wegen dem Blitz halt. Das versaut das Bild etwas. -.-


----------



## der_yappi (25. Februar 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> sieht irgendwie nicht so toll aus wegen dem Blitz halt. Das versaut das Bild etwas. -.-


 
Laut EXIFs ist der Blitz aber nicht benutzt worden


----------



## taks (25. Februar 2014)

Ich nehm an es kommt von der Wegbeleuchtung oder sowas, aber es wäre wirklich schöne ohne 
Vielleicht ein bisschen nähe ran gehen?


----------



## call_911 (25. Februar 2014)

taks gut erkannt kommt von ner Wegbeleuchtung 


Hab mir schon gedacht dass das kommt, ich finds irgendwie interessant (das Gras), leider ist halt zwischen Feld und AKW noch der schwarze Strich drinnen.

Mir würds besser gefallen wenn am Ende vom beleuchteten Feld gleich das AKW wäre 

Danke für eure Meinungen


----------



## der_yappi (25. Februar 2014)

Beschneide es doch einfach auf das entsprechende Format 

Das AKW sieht mMn schon klasse aus - nur die Sterne fangen schon an zu "wandern"


----------



## call_911 (25. Februar 2014)

Wie schon gesagt, ist mM nach fast ein bisschen zu lange belichtet.


Mal schauen vielleicht schnipsel ich heut Abend noch etwas rum


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Februar 2014)

Mahlzeit,

heute ist mal eine Boeng C-17 von Canadian Forces gelandet. Ist um ca. 14:00Uhr wieder los geflogen.


----------



## taks (27. Februar 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> heute ist mal eine Boeng C-17 von Canadian Forces gelandet. Ist um ca. 14:00Uhr wieder los geflogen.


 
Wieso versuchst du nicht mal die Flugzeuge mehr frontal zu treffen? 
Ich finde von der Seite ist es ein bisschen langweilig zum anschauen, weil irgendwie die Dynamik fehlt.


Das Bild ist zwar nicht unbedingt perfekt (abschnittene Flügel) aber von dem Winkel her ist es etwa was ich meine.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Februar 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Wieso versuchst du nicht mal die Flugzeuge mehr frontal zu treffen?
> Ich finde von der Seite ist es ein bisschen langweilig zum anschauen, weil irgendwie die Dynamik fehlt.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja das mache ich manchmal auch, aber ich habe sie lieber von der Seite!


----------



## Zeus18 (2. März 2014)

Hier ein Bild von einem ET 425

Köln Bonn Flughafen


----------



## target2804 (7. März 2014)

Die steht ja auch....

Ich hab mich heute mal an mitziehern versucht. Im TV Modus die Belichtung glaub auf 1/60 gestellt, ISO 100 und die Blende wurde entsprechend selbst gewählt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (7. März 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> Die steht ja auch....


 
Stimmt, steigt ja hinten auch gerade wer ein. 

Vielleicht etwas zu rot das Vieh .


----------



## Jayhawk (7. März 2014)

Der hier tauchte heute einfach so vor mir auf, da konnte ich einfach nicht dran vorbeifahren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. März 2014)

Nabend,

heute beim spazieren denn erwischt.


----------



## NuTSkuL (7. März 2014)

Werde jetzt mal anfangen dem guten Zeus Konkurenz zu machen 
Bild ist direkt vom Apron aufgenomen...
Bei dem zweiten fand ich den Abgasstrahl ziemlich beeindruckend
Mehr -und vor allem vernünftige Flieger- folgen wahrscheinlich Sonntag/Montag

edit: wer von den Experten hier erkennt obs Start oder Landung ist


----------



## target2804 (7. März 2014)

also ich sehe landeklappen


----------



## NuTSkuL (7. März 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> also ich sehe landeklappen


guter Anfang  Haste nur sowohl bei Start, als auch Landung...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. März 2014)

Er meint bestimmt aber die ausgefahrenen Airbrakes. Außerdem ist die Schubumkehr aktiv (also die Klappen an den Triebwerken ausgefahren).


----------



## Skysnake (8. März 2014)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Gutes Augen Carsten


----------



## Zeus18 (8. März 2014)

Moin

hier mal ein A320 von Germanwings. Aufgenommen letzte Woche Sonntag.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. März 2014)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Gutes Augen Carsten


 
Danke, in einem früheren Leben hatte ich mal beruflich entfernt mit sowas zu tun.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. März 2014)

MD-11 kam gerade eben noch rein. 

Köln Bonn Flughafen


----------



## der_yappi (8. März 2014)

Bei dem Bild wärs vlt besser gewesen die ganze FedEx Flotte drauf zu bringen als sich das vorderste rauszupicken.
Oder ein Detail, zB eines der beleuchteten Seitenruder, hervorzuheben.
Wenn ichs in den EXIFS (135mm) richtig sehe hättest du noch Brennweite nach oben gehabt, Zeus?


----------



## Zeus18 (8. März 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Bei dem Bild wärs vlt besser gewesen die ganze FedEx Flotte drauf zu bringen als sich das vorderste rauszupicken.
> Oder ein Detail, zB eines der beleuchteten Seitenruder, hervorzuheben.
> Wenn ichs in den EXIFS (135mm) richtig sehe hättest du noch Brennweite nach oben gehabt, Zeus?


 
Ja aber genau das vorderste wollte ich ja haben, die MD11. Die andere Flotte hatte ich doch schon letzte Woche Preis gegeben meine ich.

Und ja ich hätte noch bis 300mm Maximal wollte aber nur die MD-11 knipsen.


----------



## taks (9. März 2014)

Was von letzter Woche:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gestern hab ich bei der Hälfte der 200 Aufnahmen den Fokus falsch gesetzt. Betrunken fotografieren ist eine schlechte Idee -.-


----------



## dome001 (9. März 2014)

Bilder von Heute. 
Die Zwei Bilder sind noch nicht Bearbeitet


----------



## Zeus18 (9. März 2014)

Noch vom 08.03


----------



## target2804 (9. März 2014)

der ist mmn unscharf. evt hätte ich es gecroppt. der vogel is auf dem riesen bild zu klein


----------



## Hideout (10. März 2014)

Mal abgesehen vom technischen, finde ich den Vogel süß, hast ihn schön erwischt nur leider etwas zu mittig positioniert. Hättest du die Belichtung auf 1/500 erhöht und dafür ISO etwas runter, dann noch einmal abblenden und es wäre viel schärfer geworden. Und etwas tiefer gehen beim fotografieren, mehr Richtung Augenhöhe.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. März 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> der ist mmn unscharf. evt hätte ich es gecroppt. der vogel is auf dem riesen bild zu klein




Tach, 

Wie meinst du das so genau?


----------



## NuTSkuL (10. März 2014)

Tegel Einfluschneise


----------



## Zeus18 (10. März 2014)

Noch vom 09.03.2013 18:22Uhr


----------



## MrRazer (12. März 2014)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> Tegel Einfluschneise



Sehr schönes Bild gerade mit den Zwei rein kommenden Maschinen und die Farbe des Himmels hat was


----------



## Atomtoaster (16. März 2014)

Meine Freundin und ich haben ein Problem 

Wir beide haben Probleme mit unseren Kameras (Sony a58 & a77) scharfe Bilder zu machen.

Teilweise ist die alte Nikon D3000 meiner Freundin sogar besser als Ihre a77 vom Gesamteindruck.

Hier mal ein Bild als Beispiel: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt einfach total viel Ausschuss weil auf den Bildern nichts scharf wird, egal was für ne Blende man auch nimmt.
Meine Freundin ist sogar so unzufrieden das sie die Kamera wieder verkaufen möchte.

Hat jemand da Tipps? Werde gerne mehr Beispielbilder hochladen.


----------



## Placebo (16. März 2014)

Sieht mir nach einem Frontfokus-Problem aus und dürfte sich beheben lassen. Traumflieger-Report: mehr Bildschrfe mit dem Fokus-Detektor
Meine a57 hat keine Probleme.


----------



## Atomtoaster (16. März 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Sieht mir nach einem Frontfokus-Problem aus und dürfte sich beheben lassen. Traumflieger-Report: mehr Bildschrfe mit dem Fokus-Detektor
> Meine a57 hat keine Probleme.


 

Unsere Kameras beide!
Teilweise können wir offenblendig mit Stativ knipsen und es ist NICHTS scharf.
Das ist echt ärgerlich.


----------



## Hideout (16. März 2014)

Ein paar mehr Infos und mehr Problembilder (mit Exif) wären super.
Welches Objektiv / alle Objektive?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. März 2014)

Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Teilweise können wir offenblendig mit Stativ knipsen und es ist NICHTS scharf.


 "Offenblendig" ist leider recht dehnbar. Ist das bei deinem objektiv blende 4, 2,8 oder gar 1,4? Mit letzterem ist es auf kurze distanzen fast unmöglich die schärfe da hin zu bekommen, wo man sie haben will.
Zudem könntest du, wie hideout schon sagte, uns mal verraten, mit welchen objektiven du arbeitest bzw. auch ein beispielbild mit angabe des objektives, blende und brennweite posten. (und ob das problem bei mehreren objektiven besteht)


----------



## Atomtoaster (16. März 2014)

Sony a77 mit Tamron 17-50 2.8



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sony a58 mit Kit + Sony 50mm 1.8 (Bei beiden Objektiven bestand das Problem, Bilder mit dem 50mm)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vergleich: Nikon D3000 vs Sony a77



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Nikon



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Sony


Erstaunlicherweise ist das Problem zu bewältigen wenn man mit 10 Sekunden Timer auslöst. (2 Sekunden bringt nichts, Fernauslöser auch nicht)

Selbes Bild damit Sony: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sind jetzt nur spontan Ausschnitte gewesen, ich weiß das da jetzt kein von mir als Beispiel genanntes Bild mit Stativ und großer Blende bei war,
dient nur ungefähr der Beschreibung das Problems.

Es wird einfach nichts scharf und die D3000 macht da echt die besseren Bilder.


Vielleicht liegt es auch an mir/uns.. sind für Tipps offen.

Wenn wir Euch Bilder mit bestimmten Einstellungen machen sollen zum genaueren Vergleich einfach melden, kriegen wir hin.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. März 2014)

So wie die bilder eingebunden sind, kann ich sie leider nicht ansehen. Kannst du sie nicht normal als anhang einbinden?
Da die objektive aber blende 2.8 bzw. 1.8 schaffen wäre es ratsam einfach mal 1-2 stufen abzublenden. (bei dem tamron auf 4 und das sony auf 2,8 bis 4)
Edit:
Welches objektiv hast du eigentlich an der nikon?


----------



## Schrauberopi (16. März 2014)

Die Links funktionieren bei mir leider nicht.

Wenn nach 10 Sekunden mit Selbstauslöser das Bild scharf wird, nach 2 Sekunden jedoch nicht, hast du vermutlich ein billiges Stativ, was etwas länger braucht, zum Ausschwingen. Ist der Stabi hier ausgeschaltet? Stabi auf einem Stativ kann zu Verwacklern führen.

Diesen Traumflieger Fokus-Detektor kannst du vergessen. Der ist einfach zu Fehleranfällig. Es gibt welche aus Plastik zum Aufstellen, die halbwegs tauglich sind. Leider finde ich die gerade nicht. Wichtig bei so einem Aufbau ist gutes Tagesicht und eine absolut saubere Ausrichtung der Kamera zur Tafel.

Beim geposteten Bild sind die feinen Haare hinter der Blüte scharf. Entweder wurde falsch und nicht sauber fokussiert oder es liegt ein Fehler beim Autofokus vor. Bei vielen Kameras kann man intern eine Feinkorektur des AF vornehmen. Ich kann allerdings nicht sagen, ob es das für eure Kameras auch gibt. Grundsätzlich bildet die Kamera- Objektivkombi aber scharf ab. Nur möglicherweise nicht da, wo sie soll.

Du kannst mal folgendes ausprobieren: Die Kamera bei gutem Tageslicht (wichtig!) auf eine stabile Untelage (Stativ) stellen, auf einen kontrastreichen Gegenstand fokussieren und ein Bild machen (evtl. bei verschiedenen Blenden). Danach mit Liveview in der Vergrößerung (ich hoffe, deine Kam kann das) manuell fokussieren und ebenfalls Bilder machen. Natürlich darf die Kamera dazwischen nicht verschoben oder verstellt werden. Die manuellen Bilder sollten auf jeden Fall scharf sein. Wenn die mit AF daneben liegen und es keine interne Feinjustage gibt, würde ich die Kamera mit dem Objektiv zum Service schicken.
Zum Versuchsaufbau: Nimm Milchtüten oder Batterien und stelle sie leicht versetzt hintereinander auf. Fokussiere auf die mittlere, die dann scharf sein sollte.

Bei dem geposteten Bild sind leider die Exif-Daten nicht mehr vorhanden. Bei einer weit geöffneten Blende ist, gerade bei dem geringen Abstand zur Blüte, nur ein wenige Millimeter tiefer Bereich wirklich scharf. Außerdem kann der AF durch das vorhandene, starke Gegenlicht möglicherweise daneben liegen.


----------



## Atomtoaster (16. März 2014)

Hmm habe sie ganz normal eingebunden wie sonst auch, musst du vielleicht draufklicken? Das hilft bei mir.

Ich hab sonst grade echt keine Ahnung warum das grade nicht funktioniert.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. März 2014)

Keine ahnung wie du das einbettest, aber unter dem feld, wo man den text eingibt, gibt es den button "Anhänge Verwalten". Da gehst du drauf und im erscheinenden fenster oben rechts auf "dateien hochladen".


----------



## Atomtoaster (16. März 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Keine ahnung wie du das einbettest, aber unter dem feld, wo man den text eingibt, gibt es den button "Anhänge Verwalten". Da gehst du drauf und im erscheinenden fenster oben rechts auf "dateien hochladen".


 

Habe ich ganz normal, und sobald ich bearbeiten möchte werden mir die Bilder auch angezeigt.. komisch.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. März 2014)

Hmmm...dann weiß ich auch nicht.
Aber wie ich in post 1136 schon schrieb, versuch es mal mit abblenden und was Schrauberopi im darauf folgenden post schrieb, solltest du evt. auch probieren.


----------



## call_911 (18. März 2014)

Mal wieder 2 Neue von mir


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. März 2014)

Moin,
ich möchte gerne auf eine Spiegelreflex umsatteln (momentan besitze ich eine Lumix TZ-22, die aber gerade bei nicht optimalen Verhältnissen, ein recht schlechtes Bild erzeugt)
Von Bekannten habe ich gehört, dass die Sony SLT-A57 recht gut sein soll.
Gibt es in dem Preisbereich noch andere gute Alternativen ?

Gruß


----------



## der_yappi (19. März 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich möchte gerne auf eine Spiegelreflex umsatteln (momentan besitze ich eine Lumix TZ-22, die aber gerade bei nicht optimalen Verhältnissen, ein recht schlechtes Bild erzeugt)
> Von Bekannten habe ich gehört, dass die Sony SLT-A57 recht gut sein soll.
> Gibt es in dem Preisbereich noch andere gute Alternativen ?
> ...


 
Hi KinG,

mach für diese Frage am besten hier Fotografie und Video nen neuen Fred auf oder poste es im http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...stellt-sie-vor-eure-digitalen-kameras-40.html oder http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fotografie-und-video/33825-der-di-diskussions-thread-111.html

Wobei die erste Option die beste wäre da es dann explizit um dein anliegen geht 

Hier ist eig. nur für Bilder und deine Frage wäre OT bzw. könnte untergehen / übersehen werden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. März 2014)

Okay. 
Mache ich dann nachher und schreibe dann mal ein bisschen was zusammen. 
Am Handy etwas fummelig


----------



## target2804 (20. März 2014)

War heute am Heidelberger Schloß und konnte mal die wunderbare Aussicht fotografieren. Da eigentlich zuerst Zoo geplant war, hatte ich nur das 70-200er dabei und leider kein Weitwinkel, sonst hätte es vielleicht ein schöneres Bild gegeben. Außerdem hab ich im Fotoshop etwas nachgeschärft und ein Quadruplex draufgelegt. 

Ich bitte um Meinungen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wired (23. März 2014)

Und jetzt noch ein sephia touch, sieht dann bestimmt noch besser aus.


----------



## Airboume (23. März 2014)

Nikon D5000; Nikkor 18-105mm @21mm; F3,8; 1/80sek.; ISO-100




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (24. März 2014)

Kräftige s/w Bearbeitung: Silhouette eines Vogels



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (25. März 2014)

Ich weiß, ist unscharf... Wollte nur sehen wie "weit" das 55-250 @1,6 crop reicht.. Nicht sehr weit


----------



## DerpMonstah (25. März 2014)

Sieht aber dennoch sehr cool aus finde ich


----------



## call_911 (26. März 2014)

Welches findet ihr schöner??


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. März 2014)

Definitiv das 2.


----------



## nfsgame (26. März 2014)

Das zweite, nicht unterbelichtete. Zieh beim ersten die Tiefen hoch, dann wäre das wohl mein Favorit .


----------



## der_yappi (26. März 2014)

Schließe mich Foxi und nfs an


----------



## mayo (27. März 2014)

Neulich beim Pizzabacken... Bewölkt, gegen 1630 Uhr..


----------



## FlyKilla (29. März 2014)

Karneval in Maspolomas. Am buntesten waren meist die Schwestern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (29. März 2014)

Nachschlag 1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (29. März 2014)

Nachschlag 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (29. März 2014)

Nachschlag 3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. März 2014)

mayo schrieb:


> Neulich beim Pizzabacken... Bewölkt, gegen 1630 Uhr..


 
Wow ist ja echt ein sehr schönes Bild. Klasse.


----------



## mayo (31. März 2014)

Danke, war ein schneller "Schnapper". Hatte kaum Platz da das 55-250 drauf war und ich direkt an der Wand stand.


----------



## DriveByFM (3. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie kommt das nicht so gut rüber wie ich dachte. 
Was sagt ihr?


----------



## Hideout (3. April 2014)

Öhm, ja man erkennt nicht viel, es ist sehr dunkel und sieht lilastichig aus. Würde das ganze mal irgendwie beleuchten und wenn es nur mit einer Schreibtischlampe ist, mit Stativ arbeiten, ISO runter und vielleicht noch etwas abblenden für mehr schärfe.


----------



## DriveByFM (3. April 2014)

Ja der Lilastich kommt wegen der Beleuchtung, das war halt nur spontan aufgenommen hinter einer Bühne.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. April 2014)

mayo schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ist unscharf... Wollte nur sehen wie "weit" das 55-250 @1,6 crop reicht.. Nicht sehr weit


 
Müsste ein A380 sein.


----------



## call_911 (6. April 2014)

So ich hatte mal Zeit für mein, schon länger angedachtes, Projekt 

Isarbrücke in Plattling B8 Richtung Osterhofen/Vilshofen/Passau


----------



## taks (9. April 2014)

Landschaftsaufnamhen mit meinem Macro Objektiv 
Leider ist irgendwas verdreckt, weiss aber nicht obs die Kamera oder das Objektiv ist.
Seltsamerweise sieht man es nur bei hohen Blendenzahlen (10+)
(Beim ersten Bild sitzt auch der Fokus nicht richtig, aber das Bild war auch nur zum testen)

Mit f/2.8



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit f/20



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (9. April 2014)

Sensordreck. Warum f/20? f/7.1-f/8 reicht da doch locker .


----------



## taks (10. April 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Sensordreck. Warum f/20? f/7.1-f/8 reicht da doch locker .


 
Habs grad mit einer D90 nachgestellt, liegt wirklich an der Kamera 

Aber diese scheiss D90 will alles automatisch einstellen, hab das Ding fast aus dem Fenster raus geworfen -.-


Hier noch mit meiner D70 ohne sichtbaren Schmutz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bildvergleich mit der D90




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die doppelt so hohe Auflösung der D90 wäre schon eine feine Sache


----------



## Zeus18 (10. April 2014)

Nun ja die Flecken auf dem ersten Bild sind trotzdem ganz klar zu erkennen, kein zweifel. Das zweite Bild gefällt mir.


----------



## taks (10. April 2014)

Ich bin auf eine D300 am sparen, damit sollte es dann besser werden


----------



## totovo (11. April 2014)

argh "...auf... am sparen"
ich spare auf etwas hin, oder ich spare gerad, "am sparen" gibts nicht 

ich habe das bisher immer nur mündlich gehört, nieder geschrieben sieht das noch schlimmer aus als es sich anhört


----------



## taks (11. April 2014)

totovo schrieb:


> argh "...auf... am sparen"
> ich spare auf etwas hin, oder ich spare gerad, "am sparen" gibts nicht
> 
> ich habe das bisher immer nur mündlich gehört, nieder geschrieben sieht das noch schlimmer aus als es sich anhört


 

Naja, das passiert wenn sich ein Dialekt arg vom Hochdeutschen unterscheidet. Da gibt es manchmal grammatikalische Auswüchse ^^
Ich muss des öfteren meine Text nochmals umschreiben 


hm...
Wenn ich es mir nochmal anschaue, fehlt eigentlich nur das "hin".

Ich bin auf eine D300 am *hin* sparen, ...

Hört sich das besser an?


----------



## mayo (11. April 2014)

Noch schlimmer...


----------



## Placebo (11. April 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Ich bin auf eine D300 am *hin* sparen, ...
> 
> Hört sich das besser an?


 
Wohnst du irgendwo in Bayern? Ich finde, dass das so einigermaßen passt 

"Ich spare auf eine D300 (hin)" wäre, glaub ich, zu 100% korrekt.


----------



## taks (11. April 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Wohnst du irgendwo in Bayern? Ich finde, dass das so einigermaßen passt


 
Kommt am ehesten hin, aber noch ein paar 100 Kilometer sündlicher


----------



## Rat Six (11. April 2014)

Südtiroler oder Österreicher?


----------



## taks (11. April 2014)

Auch nicht, auch nicht so wichtig ^^

Hier nochmal mit der D90 und meinem Macro-Objektiv


----------



## FlyKilla (11. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. April 2014)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Wow einfach nur fuzzy!


----------



## fnord23 (13. April 2014)

Ein seltenes Fotomodell...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bevor sich irgendjemand sorgt... Die Hand gehört einem Meeresbiologen, der Fisch ist Sekunden später wieder im Meer gelandet.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. April 2014)

Hätte ich natürlich auch geschrieben, hätte ich so ein Motiv!


----------



## fnord23 (13. April 2014)

Wie darf ich das verstehen?


----------



## FlyKilla (13. April 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Wow einfach nur fuzzy!


Sind dies Bilder auch struppig?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. April 2014)

fnord23 schrieb:


> ... der Fisch ist Sekunden später wieder im Meer gelandet.


 Ach drum holt der nochmal tief luft... 

Von mir gibt es dann auch mal wieder ein paar bilder. Impressionen von der Rallye Erzgebirge... (leider kein schotter nur asphalt und plattenwege  dafür aber audi quattro und porsche GT3 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu kommen noch ein paar rück-ansichten...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und etwas drum herum.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die bilder wurden mit einem tokina ATX pro 80-200 2.8 bzw. mit meinem sigma 70-300 DG OS 4-5.6 gemacht.


----------



## FlyKilla (13. April 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Von mir gibt es dann auch mal wieder ein paar bilder. Impressionen von der Rallye Erzgebirge... (leider kein schotter nur asphalt und plattenwege  dafür aber audi quattro und porsche GT3 )


Und Kadett C! Mein erstes Auto.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. April 2014)

Den werd ich hier bestimmt noch öfters posten. Das auto fährt auch bei der rallye zwickauer land und bestimmt auch bei noch ein paar mehr in der region.  Mir gefällt ja die riesen "fritten-thecke" an dem ding.   (und das heck scheint auch nervös zu reagieren)
Falls sich übrigens jemand fragen sollte was Lina van de Mars mittlerweile macht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... sie schraubt nicht mehr an auto`s sondern fährt sie.  (Opel Adam cup-auto)


----------



## fnord23 (13. April 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ach drum holt der nochmal tief luft...



Ich glaube, der versuchte eher, dem Biologen mit blutiger Vergeltung zu drohen...


----------



## der_yappi (13. April 2014)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Sind dies Bilder auch struppig?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Struppig nicht, aber das erste ist minimal schief und beim zweiten hast du den Schatten der Linse auf der HDD


----------



## Zeus18 (13. April 2014)

Noch was von heute Nachmittag.

Ryanair Boeing 737


----------



## FlyKilla (14. April 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Struppig nicht, aber das erste ist minimal schief und beim zweiten hast du den Schatten der Linse auf der HDD


Stimmt, leider hatte ich  nicht die Zeit und Ruhe auf alles zu achten. In erster Linie wollte ich nur sehen was mit der Linse so geht. Mal schauen ob ich mich Ostern mal mit der Cam verdrücken kann.


----------



## FlyKilla (15. April 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Den werd ich hier bestimmt noch öfters posten....


`kay, ich warte.


----------



## der_yappi (15. April 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Noch was von heute Nachmittag.
> 
> Ryanair Boeing 737


 

Mir ist auf er rechten Seite zu viel Platz / zu viel lehr.
Hätte es anders herum besser gefunden. nfs hat ja schon erklärt warum.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. April 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Mir ist auf er rechten Seite zu viel Platz / zu viel lehr.
> Hätte es anders herum besser gefunden. nfs hat ja schon erklärt warum.


 
Ja ich kam leider nicht näher dran, war nämlich im FX Modus.

Ich könnte es auch noch schneiden.


----------



## target2804 (15. April 2014)

Du musst doch nicht näher ran. Du kannst das Bild doch nachträglich beschneiden oO


----------



## Rat Six (15. April 2014)

Bzw einfach vor dem Abdrücken den Bildausschnitt kontrollieren.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. April 2014)

So tragisch finde ich das jetzt auch nicht! Kann ich mit leben.


----------



## BillDschirm (17. April 2014)

Kritik ist gerne erwünscht:


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. April 2014)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Kritik ist gerne erwünscht:


 Da mußt du aber auch dazu sagen, was kritisiert werden soll.  Ich für meinen teil finde nix.
Von mir gibt es mal was ohne motor...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und ich schätze mal totovo weiß wo ich die aufgenommen habe. 
War übrigens leicht erschrocken darüber, was für details mein DA* 16-50 2.8 liefern kann. In original-auflösung sieht man jede menge strucktur auf den steinen der brücke.
(nun dürft ihr mich in der luft zerreißen und zu teufel jagen)


----------



## Zeus18 (17. April 2014)

Nabend,

hier noch eins von mir. 

Kölner Straßenbahn.


----------



## der_yappi (17. April 2014)

Ich wiederhole mich mal wieder...

Mir fehlt die Dynamik - es ist ne stehende Straßenbahn - schön und gut
Einfacher Schnappschuss - da hätte mMn sogar ein Handy das selbe Ergebnis erzielt

Wenn es keinen Unterschied zwischen einer kleineren EOS und einer FF Nikon im Bildergebnis gibt, wird wahrscheinlich die Sache nicht im Werkzeug sondern am Handwerker liegen...


----------



## nfsgame (17. April 2014)

Da kannste auch mit nem Zug reden. Die Ignore-Funktion von vB ist ganz tauglich . Man könnte auch sagen: Haut ihm die Kamera um die Ohren (oder etwas mit "kein Sonnenschein"...).


----------



## Rat Six (17. April 2014)

Ach lasst es doch einfach sein. Er hat sich gerade für über 3k € eine Kombination gekauft mit der er Bilder macht, die mit meiner 10 Jahre alten Kompakten gleich ausschauen. Er hat auch mehrfach klargestellt, dass er seine Bilder gut findet und die Kritik ihm wurscht ist. Wenn er glücklich damit ist, bitte...


----------



## totovo (17. April 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da mußt du aber auch dazu sagen, was kritisiert werden soll.  Ich für meinen teil finde nix.
> Von mir gibt es mal was ohne motor...
> 
> ...und ich schätze mal totovo weiß wo ich die aufgenommen habe.
> ...


 
Jaaaaa

Das erste weiß ich nicht, dass Zweite ist die Lobdeburg, die anderen drei sind die A4 Brücke(n) in Lobeda! 


mit der Lobdeburg kann ich auch dienen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (18. April 2014)

Nochmal, ohne Schatten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (18. April 2014)

Schön getroffen


----------



## DriveByFM (19. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fnord23 (19. April 2014)

Super, den hat meine Tochter auch 

Das EXIF sagt 50mm, Max Aperture 1.6... welches Objektiv ist das? 
Wie bist Du zufrieden mit der D7100? Bin drauf und dran meine D5200 zu verkaufen und mir die 71 oder, falls bald angekündigt, den Nachfolger zu gönnen. (Ich stosse regelmässig an die Grenzen des Bedienkonzepts der D5200 - ein Rad + 2 Knöpfe + alles andere über ein Menü...  )


----------



## DriveByFM (19. April 2014)

Ja keine Ahnung warum das sagt max f1,6 hatte mich auch schon gewundert  ist aber das Nikon AF-S 50mm 1:1,8G.

Ich hatte ja vorher lange ne D5100 und bin dann nur D7100 gewechselt. Von der Bedienung ist das schon ne ordentliche Steigerung (nicht mehr im Menü rumfummeln^^), hinzu kommt dann noch der größere Sucher (ich hab vor Freude fast geweint weil mit Brille war der andere Sucher fast ne Qual^^) und das Schulterdisplay, ich bin damit aufjedenfall zufrieden. Einziger Nachteil wäre, größerer Body, mehr Gewicht und kein Klappdisplay.

P.S. Ich hab mir die D7100 ja auch nur gekauft weil ein Bekannter unbedingt ne gebrauchte D5100 wollte, die Chance für mich und da kann man ja nicht einfach nein sagen.


----------



## fnord23 (19. April 2014)

Danke Dir! Das hört sich für mich schonmal ganz gut an. Das höhere Gewicht stört mich nicht, der grössere Body ist eher ein Vorteil (endlich Platz für den kleinen Finger  ) und das Klappdisplay benutze ich so gut wie nie.


----------



## DriveByFM (19. April 2014)

Ja ich hab mir dann auch direkt den Batteriegriff dazu gekauft. Hab größere Hände und damit hat man die Kamera viel besser in der Hand. Nur kostet der originale von Nikon schon einiges aber das war es mir Wert.


----------



## fnord23 (19. April 2014)

Den Batteriegriff habe ich mit einkalkuliert... Hätte ich mir zwar für die D5200 auch gerne geholt, aber ich finde die Lösung mit dem außenliegenden Kabel und der dadurch ständig bömmelnden Gummiabdeckung der Anschlüsse einfach unterirdisch. Jetzt warte ich mal noch ein bisschen  ab, was sich in Richtung D7200 oder der mysteriösen D9XXX tut und dann...


----------



## Zeus18 (19. April 2014)

Heute war ich in Düsseldorf und habe so einiges mitgenommen.........


----------



## target2804 (19. April 2014)

Mein iPhone hat eine Kamera, die genauso gute Bilder macht. 
Denke Tipps hast du mittlerweile genug bekommen. Wenn du nichts daraus gelernt hast, dann wunder dich auch nicht, wenn keiner mehr deine langweiligen Bilder kommentiert oder kritisiert.
5x ein Zug, 3x ein Flugzeug. Respekt.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. April 2014)

Ich weiß eigentlich gar nicht was ihr bzw. du für Probleme hast. Ich poste hier ganz obligat meine Bilder so wie die anderen auch. Klar verbesserungstipps nehme ich immer jederzeit an und versuche sie auch wirklich auch umzusetzen. Sehe aber jedoch nicht ein das ich euren Geschmack nicht treffe. Sorry aber so sehe ich das so!


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. April 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich mal wieder...
> 
> Mir fehlt die Dynamik - es ist ne stehende Straßenbahn - schön und gut
> Einfacher Schnappschuss - da hätte mMn sogar ein Handy das selbe Ergebnis erzielt
> ...



So leid es mir tut, aber yappi hat recht... Das hast du jetzt auch 10000000000000000000000000000000000000x Mal gesagt bekommen, und es ändert sich - nix.


----------



## Rat Six (19. April 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Sehe aber jedoch nicht ein das ich euren Geschmack nicht treffe. Sorry aber so sehe ich das so!


 Sorry, aber das hat nichts mit Geschmack oder persönlichem gefallen zu  tun. Ich persönlich mag Züge und Flugzeuge sehr gerne, zwar eher  Dampfloks und militärisches Fluggerät, aber das macht keinen  Unterschied. Was erwartest du von uns? Dass wir vor Freude im Dreieck  springen? Tut mir echt leid, aber das wird nicht passieren. Du hast von  allen Seiten hier Hilfestellungen, Tipps und Anleitungen bekommen. Du  hast bei keinem Bild einen Fortschritt gemacht, du hast noch nicht Mal  versucht das hier gelesene umzusetzen. Das einzige das du geantwortet  hast: "_So tragisch finde ich das jetzt auch nicht! Kann ich mit leben._"
Deine  Bilder zeigen weder interessantes Licht, noch interessante Situationen,  noch Bewehung. Sie sehen aus als ob du gerade vorbei gekommen wärst,  das Motiv gesehen hast und schnell abgedrückt hast. Sorry, aber so sehe  ich das.


----------



## DriveByFM (20. April 2014)

Hab mal wieder mit 50mm f1,8 Offenblende rumgespielt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. April 2014)

DriveByFM schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder mit 50mm f1,8 Offenblende rumgespielt.


 Bei dem geländer muß wohl mal einer mit der flex durch gehen um platz zu schaffen... 

Bei mir waren gestern flugtage in lugau. Blöder weise hatte ich die falsche linse mit. Der AF des DA* 16-50 ist einfach zu lahm! (dabei sollte ich es doch besser wissen ) Entsprechend hoch war der ausschuß, aber alles wollte ich auch nicht entsorgen... Nun aber zu thema:
Hätte leonardo damals schon gewußt das man zum fliegen keine flügel braucht, sondern ein dicker ein-zylinder mit 2 rädern und ordentlicher federung reicht, er hätte sich wohl in den ar*** gebissen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Manchmal kann man bei den sprüngen nur nach oben schauen und muß dabei auf landschaft verzichten. An anderer stelle gibt es die fahrer aber auch im duett.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle mann auf einmal in die kurve war schon immer eine doofe idee. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei dieser dichte von flügkörpern pro kubikmeter kapituliert auch die deutsche flugsicherung. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...wenn die maschiene mal wieder bockt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...fahrstudien oder auch, wenn`s mal wieder schnell gehen muß...

Und zum guten schluß... (leider nicht das schärfste)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ALTA! Rück mir ja nicht auf die pelle!!!


----------



## taks (20. April 2014)

War Heute Morgen noch ein bisschen unterwegs.
Jedoch war die Sonne heute ziemlich mühsam. Bin gar nicht zufrieden mit den Fotos...


----------



## Ralle@ (20. April 2014)

@taks

Ich weiß jetzt nicht was du vor hattest aber schlecht sind die Fotos keines Falls (finde ich).
Die Sonne stand paar mal etwas ungünstig aber ich finde Fotos die nicht perfekt sind gut.


Ich habe mich mal an Wassertropfen gewagt.
Ganz schön schwer tropfen scharf zubekommen und im richtigen Augenblick abzudrücken. Da vergeht die Zeit wie im Flug. Perfekt sind die Fotos nicht aber das bekomme ich noch hin (sobald ich weiß wie ^^).


----------



## Zeus18 (20. April 2014)

Nun heute in Köln paar UPS eingefangen.


----------



## target2804 (20. April 2014)

es ist dynamik drin. nicht viel aber sie ist vorhanden


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. April 2014)

Das Zweite gefällt mir.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. April 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Nun heute in Köln paar UPS eingefangen.


 Siehst du, geht doch, Zeus Es wird erkennbar besser - und schon kehrt hier wieder Frieden ein


----------



## Rat Six (20. April 2014)

Schön, geht doch. Vllt. noch ein wenig mehr mitziehen.


----------



## taks (20. April 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @taks
> 
> Ich weiß jetzt nicht was du vor hattest aber schlecht sind die Fotos keines Falls (finde ich).
> Die Sonne stand paar mal etwas ungünstig aber ich finde Fotos die nicht perfekt sind gut.


 
Danke 
Aber es ist nicht so geworden wie ich es mir Vorgestellt habe (vor allem bei der Kapelle).
Aber ich geh irgendwann nochmals wenn es es bisschen bewölkt ist, denke dann bringe ich eher die gewünschte Stimmung ins Bild .


----------



## fnord23 (21. April 2014)

Gestern Nacht im Säulengang unter dem Wilhelm-Denkmal am Deutschen Eck... Ist nur ein bisschen Spielerei, aber da fahr ich mit Sicherheit nochmal mit ein paar anderen Lichtquellen im Gepäck hin. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und von außen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (21. April 2014)

@Ralle: Gehe mal ins DSLR-Forum und nutzte die Suche. Irgendwo gibt es da einen Thraed mit Anleitung für die Tropfenfotografie.

@taks: Es muss nicht bewölkt sein. Versuche es mal ganz früh am Morgen oder am späten Nachmittag, wenn die Sonne nicht so hoch steht. Das gibt ein schönes, weiches Licht.


----------



## call_911 (21. April 2014)

So mal wie ein bisschen mit der Hibiskusblüte gespielt 

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## DOcean (22. April 2014)

bitte löschen


----------



## taks (22. April 2014)

Mein neues Hintergrundbild 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (22. April 2014)

Etwas vom morgen Spaziergang...  Leider nur mit der canon app direkt unbearbeitet von der cam hochgeladen.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (22. April 2014)

... und weil man mobil nicht mit Anhängen vernünftig editieren kannn... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (22. April 2014)

Das Strand / Ankerbild hat was - gefällt mir.


----------



## tonyx86 (24. April 2014)

Mir gefällt das Bild mit dem stacheligen Weggefährten, weil es dir hier gelungen ist, ihn genau im "scharfen Band" einzufangen. Das Spiel mit der Tiefen(un)schärfe lässt hier eine enorme Raumwirkung im Freien entstehen. Zudem empfinde ich die position des Igels im Bild als sehr gelungen. Alles in allem


----------



## Zeus18 (24. April 2014)

S1 Einfahrt Düsseldorf Flughafen auf Gleis 5

24.04.2014


----------



## mayo (24. April 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Das Strand / Ankerbild hat was - gefällt mir.



Danke, das war keine perfekte lage der teile, konnte es auch nicht besser arrangieren da mein Sohn damit spielte.  Eigentlich hätte ich mir mehr Wasser gewünscht,das war aber nicht da ; (



tonyx86 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Bild mit dem stacheligen Weggefährten, weil es dir hier gelungen ist, ihn genau im "scharfen Band" einzufangen. Das Spiel mit der Tiefen(un)schärfe lässt hier eine enorme Raumwirkung im Freien entstehen. Zudem empfinde ich die position des Igels im Bild als sehr gelungen. Alles in allem


 
Danke auch hier, leider kommen die Bilder nicht ganz so gut über, da sie von der app beim übertragen stark komprimiert werden. Den stacheligen Freund haben wir auf dem weg zum strand zwischen einer Herde grasender Kühe gesehen. Das ist auch quasi ein "Schnappschuss"


----------



## Placebo (24. April 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> S1 Einfahrt Düsseldorf Flughafen auf Gleis 5
> 
> 24.04.2014


 
Du hast ein 70-200mm und schießt ein Photo bei 82mm mit 1,5 digitalem Zoom. Warum? Warum nicht 123mm und kein Digitalzoom? 
Davon abgesehen fehlt mir in dem Bild einfach irgendein "Wow-Effekt". Experimentier mal! Mehr als schiefgehen kann es nicht


----------



## nfsgame (24. April 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Warum? Warum nicht 123mm und kein Digitalzoom?


 
Weil er dann vorher hätte nachdenken müssen.


----------



## Placebo (24. April 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Weil er dann vorher hätte nachdenken müssen.


Ich weiß nicht, ob ich bei dem Kommentar lachen oder heulen sollte. Auf der einen Seite ist es einfach nur asozial, weil du ihm damit nur das Hobby versaust aber nichts beiträgst. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich Zeus schonmal diesen Artikel als Inspiration per PN geschickt und alles was zurück kam, war das:


			
				Zeus18 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein interessiert mich nicht!


----------



## nfsgame (24. April 2014)

Ich habe es auch schonmal konstruktiv versucht. Interessiert ihn nicht. Ich bekam exakt die selbe Reaktion . Also versaut er es sich selber.


----------



## target2804 (25. April 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich habe es auch schonmal konstruktiv versucht. Interessiert ihn nicht. Ich bekam exakt die selbe Reaktion . Also versaut er es sich selber.


 
kann dem nur zustimmen. kamen schon 142184184 tipps, die züge und bahnen blieben dieselben


----------



## Zeus18 (25. April 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Du hast ein 70-200mm und schießt ein Photo bei 82mm mit 1,5 digitalem Zoom. Warum? Warum nicht 123mm und kein Digitalzoom?
> Davon abgesehen fehlt mir in dem Bild einfach irgendein "Wow-Effekt". Experimentier mal! Mehr als schiefgehen kann es nicht


 
Ne ich wollt eigentlich mehr im Bild haben, deshalb habe ich auch nah vorran gezoomt. Und ich mein ich war auch im FX Modus drinne, da habe ich keine 1,5 enthalten. 

Ja klar könnte ich experimentieren, dennoch neige ich eher zu Fehlschlägen statt zu einen WOW-Effekt.


----------



## mayo (25. April 2014)

Einen digital zoom würde ich garnicht nehmen. Du hast doch genug Brennweite.  Ich hatte mir einen interessanten teil des Bahnhofs/ Bahnsteiges gesucht und langer belichtet. So ware das im bikdfochs und der Zug als ein dynamischer teil im Bild. (Besegungsunscharfe)


----------



## Zeus18 (25. April 2014)

mayo schrieb:


> Einen digital zoom würde ich garnicht nehmen. Du hast doch genug Brennweite.  Ich hatte mir einen interessanten teil des Bahnhofs/ Bahnsteiges gesucht und langer belichtet. So ware das im bikdfochs und der Zug als ein dynamischer teil im Bild. (Besegungsunscharfe)


 
Ok ich werd mich demnächst mal näher umschauen.

Und nun ja bei der Dynamik bei Zügen, da muss ich mal schauen.


----------



## BillDschirm (25. April 2014)

Heute das erste mal mit der neuen Kamera ein Portrait geschossen; schon krass, was die Kamera leistet. Macht richtig, richtig Spaß...


----------



## Zeus18 (25. April 2014)

Wow ein Klasse Foto, schön.


----------



## fnord23 (25. April 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Und nun ja bei der Dynamik bei Zügen, da muss ich mal schauen.



So mal von Anfänger zu Anfänger... Wenn sich ein paar hundert Tonnen - teils aerodynamisch geformter - Stahl mit solcher Urgewalt über die Schienen schieben, dass derBoden vibriert und Menschen, die zu nah am Bahnsteig stehen, angesaugt werden, dann musst du nicht "bei der Dynamik mal schauen". Das ist schon ein Kunststück, sämtliche Dynamik aus so einem Motiv zu entfernen.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. April 2014)

fnord23 schrieb:


> So mal von Anfänger zu Anfänger... Wenn sich ein paar hundert Tonnen - teils aerodynamisch geformter - Stahl mit solcher Urgewalt über die Schienen schieben, dass derBoden vibriert und Menschen, die zu nah am Bahnsteig stehen, angesaugt werden, dann musst du nicht "bei der Dynamik mal schauen". Das ist schon ein Kunststück, sämtliche Dynamik aus so einem Motiv zu entfernen.


 
Ne das sehe ich irgendwie anders, aber ich belasse es auch so.


----------



## DriveByFM (25. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(extrem gecroppt)

Hab mich letztens mal mit bewegten Motiven beschäftigt, für den ersten Versuch find ich das garnicht so schlecht. Bin ja sonst nur langsames gewöhnt. 
Verschlusszeit war wohl etwas zu lang, ich zu langsam oder der AF zu lahm, ich werds noch rausfinden, wie ich es besser hinbekomme.
Naja das schlimmste war eigentlich nur, immer wenn man mal nicht bereit ist oder woanders hinguckt passiert etwas... genau immer dann, kennt ihr bestimmt. XD
Das nächstemal entgeht mir nix. ^^

P.S.
Hab nochmal das Original hinzugefügt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.P.S.
Ja ich weiß ne Ente is jetzt nix tolles besonderes, war eher nur ein Test.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. April 2014)

@ DriveByFM
Nach meinem dafür halten solltest du es hauptsächlich mit mehr zoom und einer verschlußzeit von 1/250 s bzw. noch geringer probieren.
@ Topic:
Nachlese Motocross...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (26. April 2014)

Bei Motocross hab ich auch erstmal n paar Mitzieher versucht (meine ersten), da war, je nach Belichtungszeit, alles zu scharf, oder auch der Fahrer zu verwackelt.
Ich hab das einfach nicht sauber hingekriegt. Wobei ein bockschweres 70-200 f/2,8L IS USM (mein Gutes, Altes, Kaputtes) freihand sowieso etwas ungeschickt ist...

Deine gefallen mir gut! Sind aber (bis aufs Erste) keine Mitzieher, wenn ich das richtig seh? Bin nur am Handy.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. April 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Deine gefallen mir gut! Sind aber (bis aufs Erste) keine Mitzieher, wenn ich das richtig seh? Bin nur am Handy.


 Das sind eigentlich alles mitzieher. (ziel anviesieren, verfolgen und im passenden moment serienblder gemacht) Die bilder sind aber mit der blend-vorwahl geschossen, so das die verschlußzeit von 1/100 s bis 1/800 s variiert. Beim nächsten mal versuchs ich, wie bei den rallye`s, mit der zeit-vorwahl.
Aber wie bist du mit dem 70-200 hin gekommen? Hatte bei meinen ersten bildern ein tokina 80-200 2.8 drauf (massives alu!) und das war mir selbst bei 80mm zu lang. (man kommt auf der motocross-strecke ja bis auf 1m an die fahrer heran) Hab dann entsprechend auf mein DA 16-50 gewechselt. (AF der linse leider elend langsam und das tokina 24-70 2.6-2.8 nicht dabei )


----------



## ebastler (26. April 2014)

Naja, da, wo ich war, war ich sehr weit von der Strecke weg, und hatte nur Sicht auf eine recht langweilge Kurve und eine Gerade. Ich war immer auf 150-200mm (weiter runter geht das Objektiv auch nicht, defekt eben), und das an nem APSC Sensor. Ich hab die Verschlusszeit (Manueller Modus) bewusst so lang gewählt, dass der Hintergrund stark verwaschen wird, hab es aber nie geschafft, den Fahrer scharf zu kriegen, weil ich offensichtlich nie sauber genug mitgezogen hab.


----------



## Ralle@ (26. April 2014)

Bei weiten nicht perfekt, aber es wollte nicht sitzen bleiben ^^


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. April 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich hab die Verschlusszeit (Manueller Modus) bewusst so lang gewählt, dass der Hintergrund stark verwaschen wird, hab es aber nie geschafft, den Fahrer scharf zu kriegen, weil ich offensichtlich nie sauber genug mitgezogen hab.


 Von "stark verwaschen" hab ich mich bei zeiten verabschiedet. Bin derzeit auf dem standpunkt, das solche bilder nachbearbeitet wurden da es mir unmöglich erscheint so sauber nachzuziehen, das man den fahrer+gefährt richtig scharf hat und den rest total verwaschen. Evt. bekommt man das mit einem 2 stufen OS (nur horizontale stabilisierung) oder mit dem kontrast-AF im live-view hin (schärfe auf den fahrer und hoffen das die nachführung das packt), aber selbst einen punkt quasi pixel-genau zu halten geht nur mit sehr viel glück.
Wie dem auch sei, nächste woche hab ich evt. nochmal die chance zu üben. (wieder motocross)


----------



## FlyKilla (26. April 2014)

Gehen tut es. Bloß, ich habe immer noch einen Drehwurm wenn ich daran denke.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. April 2014)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Gehen tut es. Bloß, ich habe immer noch einen Drehwurm wenn ich daran denke.


 Bei straßenrennen wo es von rechts nach licks geht vieleicht.  (da könnte man notfalls wohl auch ein einbein zum einsatz bringen, könnt ich mir gut vorstellen)
Motocross ist da doch ein wenig anders zumal du nie so genau weißt wo der fahrer lang macht, es geht auch nach oben und unten und dann werden die noch ständig schneller bzw. wieder langsamer. Dementsprechend erwischt man sie noch am besten wenn sie in der luft sind.


----------



## FlyKilla (27. April 2014)

Naja, du stehst ja erst einmal an einer Stelle. Da ist zB. eine Linkskurve oder eine Schanze. Dort fahren fahren die Mopeds dann nach links, oder fliegen hoch. Da kann man sich schon darauf einstellen. Und ein Einbein würde ich weglassen. Das wäre bei einer Schanze komplett unpraktisch. Ich hatte den Tag übrigens über 300 Bilder gemacht. Und der größte Teil war im Grunde unbrauchbar.
Hier ein paar Ausschuss Bilder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. April 2014)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Naja, du stehst ja erst einmal an einer Stelle.


Bleibst du das ganze rennen an einer stelle?
Ich wandere lieber herum, um nicht nur eine kurve/sprunghügel zu haben. Bei rallye`s ist das zwar schwierig oder teils unmöglich aber bei motocross, aufgrund der begrenzten strecke, gut machbar. An die besten stellen komm ich dennoch nicht, gehöre ja nicht zur presse... 


> Da ist zB. eine Linkskurve oder eine Schanze. Dort fahren fahren die Mopeds dann nach links, oder fliegen hoch. Da kann man sich schon darauf einstellen.


Und das ist bei motocross schlecht drin. Jeder fahrer nimmt da die hügel anders, sprich die einen springen weiter, die anderen kürzer und du kannst nur versuchen zu reagieren. Meine reflexe müssen also noch bedeutend besser werden. 


> Ich hatte den Tag übrigens über 300 Bilder gemacht. Und der größte Teil war im Grunde unbrauchbar.


 Das kenn ich. Um die 1000 bilder gemacht (serien-bilder halt) und 200 behalten.


----------



## Ralle@ (27. April 2014)

Das ist doch ganz normal, mir geht es nicht anders.
Da stört mich das, das ist an der Stelle etwas unscharf, etc...
Dafür werden die Bilder bei denen ich glaub dass die nix werden meist sehr gut. Ist wie ein Fluch, ich bereite alles perfekt vor und dann geht es in die Hose. Schies ich einfach drauf los, entstehen bomben Fotos 

Hier ein Beispiel von einfach drauf los.
Ich wollte den Rand scharfstellen, als der Tropfen ankam.


----------



## nfsgame (27. April 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das kenn ich. Um die 1000 bilder gemacht (serien-bilder halt) und 200 behalten.


 
Relativ normale Quote bei Mitziehern .


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. April 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Relativ normale Quote bei Mitziehern .


 Also doch die belichtungszeit verlängern und versuchen den schnitt zu halten. Dann werd ich das beim nächsten mal versuchen... (auch wenn ich gerade noch dran zweifel, das es den hintergrund sehr viel mehr verwischen wird)


----------



## nfsgame (27. April 2014)

Was hast du denn für ne Linse? Ich habe mit dem Stabi auf einer Achse bei 300mm auch schon 1/60sek. "ruhig" bekommen... Aber die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten am Stabi bietet nicht jede Optik...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. April 2014)

Für die letzten bilder hatte ich das DA* 16-50 2.8 und dessen AF ist arg lahmarschig. Ich muß beim nächsten mal daran denken mein tokina 24-70 2.8 mit zu nehmen. Den stabi hab ich bei sowas normalerweise aus. (nur SR im body)
Längere brennweiten bringen übrigens nichts, da ich nicht genug platz zwischen den akteuren und mir schaffen kann...


----------



## mayo (28. April 2014)

Heute war aber auch ein schlechtes graues Licht...


----------



## Airboume (1. Mai 2014)

Ich sag mal nichts weiter dazu und lasse jeden selbst interpretieren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Mai 2014)

Nun ist zum ersten mal im Liniendiest der Bonner auch in Köln.


Ort: Köln Barbarossaplatz.


----------



## target2804 (2. Mai 2014)

Die Plakate rechts außen, die sich im Hintergrund befinden, sind schärfer als die Bahn. Des Weiteren ist es, mal wieder, einfach nur ne Bahn. Keine Dynamik, kein anderer Blickwinkel, immer nur dasselbe. Dass dir das nicht langweilig wird.


----------



## totovo (2. Mai 2014)

Tram auf Brücke, Jena...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Mai 2014)

Ich schätze mal, das ist die karl-liebknecht-str. Fährt man gerade weiter hinter, sollte man auf die eisenberger kommen.  Als ich das letzte mal da lang gefahren bin stand der kran aber noch nicht...
Alibi-bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(handy-schnellschuß)


----------



## XP1500Monster (3. Mai 2014)

In dem Titel steht Beratung, bezieht sich das nur auf die Bilder? Ich hätte eine Frage bezüglich (System- oder Spiegelreflex-)Kameras bis 400€ (Gibt es da was empfehlenswertes? Wie wäre z.B. die hier http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardwa...s-18-55mm-3-5-5-6-is-ii-5161b024-a613742.html)
Im Zweifelsfall: Sorry für


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Mai 2014)

XP1500Monster schrieb:


> In dem Titel steht Beratung, bezieht sich das nur auf die Bilder? I


 Ja, bezieht sich nur auf bilder. Für dein anliegen machst du besser einen eigenen thread auf oder noch besser du durchstöberst die unzähligen, die es dazu schon gibt.
Wenn du aber nur 400€ ausgeben kannst, läuft es doch sowieso auf eine kleine canon, nikon, pentax, sony hinaus, wobei ich halt eine pentax k500 empfehlen würde. Da hier aber auch etliche nikon und canon haben, wirst du vermutlich in diese richtung gedrängt.
 Am besten ist aber du gehst in ein foto-fachgeschäft, lässt dir alle mal zeigen und fasst sie vor allem mal an. Du wirst sie ja schließlich nicht gerne benutzen, wenn sie sch... in der hand liegt. Technisch nehmen sich die modelle hingegen nicht viel, nur in den einstellmöglichkeiten.  (und bevor ich es vergesse, mpix sind auch nicht alles d.h. 16 mpix reicht vollkommen aus)


----------



## FlyKilla (4. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sony Xperia Z1 Compact


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Mai 2014)

Ich war heut mal in Culitzsch und ich fand die motocross-strecke dort sehr ansprechend. Sie ist etwas schneller als die in Lugau und es wird nicht ganz so viel gesprungen. Nun aber ein paar bilder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...der start...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...ein flugbild muß sein (ist ja kein straßenrennen)...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...so schaut ein tiefer gelegtes mopped aus ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...fahrsituationen und viel staub...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...leicht unscharfes für die fahrdynamik-fetischisten ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...ups, wie kommt die hier hin? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und zum schluß noch was vom streckenrand, denn jeder moderne baum von heute benötigt einen dsl-anschluß. Auf der anderen seite könnte der kasten aber auch zur lautsprecheranlage gehören, man weiß halt nich...


----------



## taks (4. Mai 2014)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Sony Xperia Z1 Compact


 
Wennn du im Display irgendwie eine Reflektion zeigen würdest, wäre das Bild viel interessanter.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Mai 2014)

Ich hab mal noch eine kleine nachsortierung meiner bilder, weil ich gestern nur schnell ein paar gepostet habe. Sind etwas mehr geworden, als gedacht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (5. Mai 2014)

Soll noch mal einer sagen, dass die Jugend nur rumlungert:


----------



## FlyKilla (5. Mai 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Wennn du im Display irgendwie eine Reflektion zeigen würdest, wäre das Bild viel interessanter.


Eine Reflexion ist ja vorhanden. Nur eben von der Wand.

Edit: Noch´n Versuch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Mai 2014)

Heut mal ohne große worte...war einfach nicht mein tag. Es hat einfach mal wieder alles gepasst, im negativen sinne. Aber wenigstens war das wetter halbwegs...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wired (10. Mai 2014)

Das letzte Foto find ich ja suuuuper!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Mai 2014)

So eine renn-pappe ist jetzt nicht unbedingt das straßen-modell mit 26 PS. Da treffen bis zu 70 PS auf die ca. 600 kg und dann geht es auch etwas besser vorwärts.


----------



## FlyKilla (11. Mai 2014)

Och memo, kein Kadetsch.:'(


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Mai 2014)

Frag mich mal... Auf deren homepage steht was von der AvD Sachsen Rallye (auch im programmheft sind sie aufgeführt), aber angetreten sind sie nicht. Entsprechend kann ich dir nur deren page anbieten.
Ich hoffe derweil auf schönes wetter am nächsten WE. Dann fahr ich mal nach nordhausen->schottercup. Der Kadett ist dann hoffentlich ende des monats in pößneck wieder unterwegs... (für das programm dort bräuchte ich eigentlich urlaub)


----------



## FlyKilla (11. Mai 2014)

Da ist ja wirklich nicht mehr viel Original. Was für ein Monster wäre wohl raus gekommen, wenn der Sechszylinder gepasst hätte?
Alibi Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Mai 2014)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Da ist ja wirklich nicht mehr viel Original. Was für ein Monster wäre wohl raus gekommen, wenn der Sechszylinder gepasst hätte?


 Gruppe B auto? 
Hab noch ein bild von der erzgebirgs-rallye gefunden wobei ich nicht weiß, ob ich es schon gepostet hab...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (12. Mai 2014)

Neuer Schlüsselanhänger 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ehe man mir vorwirft, sinnvolle CPUs zu killen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wired (13. Mai 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> So eine renn-pappe ist jetzt nicht unbedingt das straßen-modell mit 26 PS. Da treffen bis zu 70 PS auf die ca. 600 kg und dann geht es auch etwas besser vorwärts.


 Also eine schnelle Rennpappe! ;D


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Mai 2014)

Sozusagen. Obwohl...aus eigener erfahrung weiß ich, das so ein trabant nicht schneller als 150 werden sollte. Kenne das noch mit den 1.1ern aus der alten firma. (50ps polo-motor drin) Mit 150 war man da kurz vorm abheben. 
Und, achja... Wo der eine her kommt gibt es freilich auch noch mehr. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wired (14. Mai 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Sozusagen. Obwohl...aus eigener erfahrung weiß ich, das so ein trabant nicht schneller als 150 werden sollte. Kenne das noch mit den 1.1ern aus der alten firma. (50ps polo-motor drin) Mit 150 war man da kurz vorm abheben.
> Und, achja... Wo der eine her kommt gibt es freilich auch noch mehr.


YAY Smarties... aber moment, weiße gibts ja nich. 
_
PS:_ Ob die auf deinen Fotos auch abheben.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Mai 2014)

Wired schrieb:


> YAY Smarties... aber moment, weiße gibts ja nich.


Zumindest keine wo "Reuss" bzw. "KTM" drauf steht und durch nummeriert sind die auch nicht. 


> _PS:_ Ob die auf deinen Fotos auch abheben.


 Sollte ich es mal zum shakedown schaffen (meist freitag oder gar donnerstag vor dem rennwochenende), dann frag ich mal nach den fahreigenschaften und wie schnell sowas eigentlich werden kann. 
Ich waage aber noch zu bezweifeln, das man auf plattenwegen und schotterpisten freiwillig schneller als 150 fährt und auf asphalt zieht so ein kleiner "plaste-bomber" sowieso den kürzeren. (außer man baut einen allrad-antrieb+ aufgeladenen V6 hinter den sitzen ein )


----------



## tonyx86 (19. Mai 2014)

Hey ihr Profi-Fotografen,

ich hab mal paar Aufnahmen von meiner EOS600D mit dem Kit-Objektiv. Außer dem Zuschnitt sind Sie unbearbeitet. Was meint ihr? Was könnte ich besser machen und wie sehen solche Bilder digital nachgearbeitet aus (falls sich jemand die Mühe machen würde )?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Tonyx


----------



## Airboume (22. Mai 2014)

Halludatach,

ich hab mich mal an einem geplantem HDR-Bild versucht... An sich nicht schlecht würde ich sagen, allerdings fehlt mir da die letzte Würze - hat jemand eine Ahnung, woran das liegen könnte? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


=> Nikon D5000 | Nikkor AF-S 18-105mm | F/8 | ISO 100 | 1/4000s bis 1/60s (7 Belichtungen) | Zusammengesetzt mit PsCC


LG Air


----------



## nfsgame (22. Mai 2014)

Ich hätte (ohne die Umgebung zu kennen) meine Position etwas nach links verlagert und die Straße vom Rand (nicht die "linke Ecke" der Straße abschneiden") in die Mitte laufen lassen. Eventuell auf die Wolke warten, die in deinem Bild über dem Schild langsam auftauscht und in die Komposition einbeziehen.


----------



## tonyx86 (22. Mai 2014)

Klasse, wie hier nur auf ausgewählte Beiträge reagiert wird


----------



## nfsgame (22. Mai 2014)

Was möchtest du hören ? Versuch mal die Horizonte bei den Landschaften aus der Mitte herauszubekommen und den Fokus beim Hund aufs Auge statt aufs Ohr zu legen . Beim ersten zu einer anderen Tageszeit mit nicht so hartem Licht fotografieren. Vielleicht gibt es dann mehr Feedback . 
Beim Letzten könnte man in der RAW-Verarbeitung zu etwas Dramatik verhelfen (Gradationskurve - spiel einfach mal mit rum) .


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Mai 2014)

Airboume schrieb:


> allerdings fehlt mir da die letzte Würze - hat jemand eine Ahnung, woran das liegen könnte?


 Ein bischen mehr Salz und Curry müsste da noch rein.

...ich finds gut, so wie es ist. Ich hätte da aber noch mein Auto so ungefähr 10-15 Meter hinter dem Schild mit 2 Rädern leicht im Graben geparkt. Hat was ironisches.


----------



## Airboume (23. Mai 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hätte (ohne die Umgebung zu kennen) meine Position etwas nach links verlagert und die Straße vom Rand (nicht die "linke Ecke" der Straße abschneiden") in die Mitte laufen lassen. Eventuell auf die Wolke warten, die in deinem Bild über dem Schild langsam auftauscht und in die Komposition einbeziehen.





TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...ich finds gut, so wie es ist. Ich hätte da aber noch mein Auto so ungefähr 10-15 Meter hinter dem Schild mit 2 Rädern leicht im Graben geparkt. Hat was ironisches.


 
Okay - danke 
Position war etwas schwierig zu finden, da ich das Schild gern halbwegs frontal seitlich mit im Bild haben wollte. Aber ich werde mir das im Hinterkopf behalten, Motive gibt's ja genug^^
Ich frag nächstes mal dann auch nach einem Auto  So gut kann ich leider noch nicht mit PS umgehen 

Das folgende Bild habe ich davor noch gemacht - etwas andere Perspektive, wenn auch nicht perfekt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(Kamerasettings die selben wie oben)

Ich denke das Gesamtbild würde super für eine Zeitrafferaufnahme taugen - da bin ich momentan ein bisschen am herumprobieren. Muss ich bei der D5000 natürlich in der Kombi mit dem RaspberryPi programmieren, weil diese ansonsten echt überhaupt nicht flexibel ist mit der Intervallaufnahme 

LG


----------



## Wired (23. Mai 2014)

Mit dem Schriftzug "Airbourne" hat das Foto was , find ich.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Mai 2014)

Hab mal die bilder auf meinem handy durchstöbert. Was sich da neben diversen baustellenfoto`s so alles findet...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Mai 2014)

Ich war nun gestern beim shakedown in pößneck, gebracht hat es aber nix.  Es waren kaum fahrzeuge da und einen porsche gt3 brauch ich nicht ablichten...
Zudem hab ich beim abfahren der WP`s festgestellt, das die für mich eigentlich uninteressant sind da sich keine sprunghügle finden lassen und ein nicht unerheblicher teil schwer/nicht zu erreichen ist bzw. im wald liegt. (jetzt kenn ich auch diesen teil des thüringer waldes ) Naja, wenigstens das "jagen" von erkundungsfahrzeugen (???) auf den WP`s hat ein wenig spaß gebracht.  
Somit hab ich irgendwie mehr landschafts-fotos als alles andere gemacht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und noch was zu den trabbi`s: Der gute mann, mit dem ich gesprochen hatte, meinte, das es von den tschechen ein länger übersetztes getriebe gibt mit dem die ca. 660 kg bis zu 178 km/h schnell werden sollen.


----------



## ebastler (30. Mai 2014)

Mal ein paar ältere Bilder von mir.
Fotografisch echt nix Besonderes, aber das Motiv dafür um so mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wired (1. Juni 2014)

Gestern bei nem "langeweile Rundgang" erwischt.

Und Kritiken bitte


----------



## BillDschirm (1. Juni 2014)

Heute habe ich mal ein Portrait im Angebot; ich hoffe, dass es gefällt.


----------



## Schrauberopi (1. Juni 2014)

@BillDschirm: Gefällt, allerdings hat die Gesichtsfarbe für meinen Geschmack etwas zu viel vom Kleid abbekommen. 



			
				Wired schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern bei nem "langeweile Rundgang" erwischt.
> 
> Und Kritiken bitte



Denn versuche ich es mal.
Ich fange mal mit dem rein technischen an. Beim ersten Bild ist das Eichhörnchen eindeutig zu schnell für die Belichtungszeit (1/200s). Gut wären hier 1/500s oder noch kürzer gewesen. Mit den ISO warst du ja schon bei 1600, da könnte man die Blende ruhig etwas weiter aufmachen. Bei einer Blende von f/5.6 wärst du da schon ganz in der Nähe mit der Zeit (1/400s). Das Licht ist leider sehr hart und grell bei der Aufnahme. Dadurch hast du natürlich ausgebrannte Flächen, wenn du das Hörnchen richtig belichten willst. Ein wenig Abhilfe kann das RAW-Format bringen. Einfach etwas schwächer belichten und die Tiefen (das Hörnchen) wieder etwas aufhellen. Bei ISO 1600 wird das allerdings auch schon schwierig, da es dadurch leicht zum Rauschen kommt. Besser wäre eine andere Tageszeit oder zumindest die Sonne im Rücken gewesen. Mir ist allerdings klar, dass man sich nicht unbedingt aussuchen kann, wo das Tier gerade auftaucht. 

Beim Zweiten und Dritten ist leider der Himmel völlig ausgebrannt. Das lässt sich in einer solchen Situation allerding schwer vermeiden. Ansonsten wie oben geschrieben versuchen. Die Bilder wirken insgesamt etwas flau. Versuch mal, den Kontrast etwas anzuheben, und (falls RAW) die Belichtung etwas nach unten zu verschieben. Interessant sind in diesem Zusammenhang auch Kenntnisse übers Histogramm (im Startpost gibt es Links). Da könnte man auch noch etwas an den Kurven zupfen.

Vor allem beim zweiten Bild hast du das Tier schön erwischt. Leider ist der Schwanz abgeschnitten.

Manuelle Beichtung dauert meist relativ lange. Ich stelle die Kamera, wenn ich solche Situationen erwarte, auf A und schau mal, was bei der gewünschten Blende für eine Belichtungszeit rauskommt (bevor ich mit dem Fotografieren angange, damit ich einen Anhaltspunkt habe). Danach die ISO entsprechend einstellen (falls vorhanden, ISO-Automatik - kürzeste Verschlusszeit z.B. 1/400). Meist stelle ich die Belichtungskorrektur noch auf -0,3 bis -0,7.

Noch ein allgemeiner Tipp, Tieraufnahmen wirken meist am schönsten, wenn sich die Kamera auf Augenhöhe (die der Tiere  ) befindet. Also ruhig mal in den Dreck werfen. Auf Bäume kletter ich aber nicht mehr, hat mit dem Alter zu tun.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Juni 2014)

Von der Thüringen rallye in pößneck gibt es diesmal keine bilder fahrender auto`s. Einfach keine chance was halbwegs zufriedenstellendes zu produzieren. (in meinen augen)
Stattdessen ein wenig aus`m service... 
Zuerst der kadett für flykilla...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...nur ist der leider ausgefallen. Technischer defekt... 
Das folgende vehikel wäre vieleicht was für TheBadFrag, ein 450 SLC mit 5 liter-maschiene... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...welche sogar umweltfreundlich ist dank "Wurm-Katalysator"...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und freilich mit dem richtige motto. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten, schöne lösungen von renault in einem R5, weil was macht man wenn man den V6 nicht unter die motorhaube bekommt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man baut ihn hinterm fahrersitz ein! 
Dazu kommen ein paar versuche foto`s nach den brenizer-methode zu machen wobei ich den wartburg und den lancia für gelungen halte.(ich hätte aber das 35mm 1.4 walimex oder mein 50mm 1.4 rikenon drauf machen sollen ) Was meint ihr?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und zum schluß noch ein paar auto`s mit dem schriftzug "W. Röhrl" drauf. (der lancia scheint signiert)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (1. Juni 2014)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> @BillDschirm: Gefällt, allerdings hat die Gesichtsfarbe für meinen Geschmack etwas zu viel vom Kleid abbekommen.



Da hast du Recht; mir ist es aber auch aufgefallen; zudem der in das gelblich gehende Hintergrund mir auch nicht ganz taugte. Ich habe die Augen nun noch etwas hervorgehoben und die Farben angepasst; somit sollte es nun ganz gut passen. Danke für das Feedback.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Juni 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das folgende vehikel wäre vieleicht was für TheBadFrag, ein 450 SLC mit 5 liter-maschiene...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ...welche sogar umweltfreundlich ist dank "Wurm-Katalysator"...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wurm Kat... Den Herrn Wurm sollte man erschlagen... ...werden warscheinlich nur Mechaniker wissen warum...


----------



## der_yappi (1. Juni 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ansonsten, schöne lösungen von renault in einem R5, weil was macht man wenn man den V6 nicht unter die motorhaube bekommt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vlt en R5 Turbo auf V6 umgebaut?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Juni 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Vlt en R5 Turbo auf V6 umgebaut?


 Gute frage. Nach meinem dafür halten sagt die plakette



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das da ein 6-zylinder mit 4 ventilen pro zylinder werkelt. (der aufbau mit ansaugung und bauform des motors schaut auch nach 6 zylindern in v-form aus)
Also entweder rennausführung (nur in rallye-fahrzeugen), umbau (bei dem platzangebot braucht man gut zeit fürs tüfteln) oder prototyp. (es soll wohl einen gegeben haben,übersetzung ganz unten)


----------



## Wired (1. Juni 2014)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Denn versuche ich es mal.
> Ich fange mal mit dem rein technischen an. Beim ersten Bild ist das Eichhörnchen eindeutig zu schnell für die Belichtungszeit (1/200s). Gut wären hier 1/500s oder noch kürzer gewesen. Mit den ISO warst du ja schon bei 1600, da könnte man die Blende ruhig etwas weiter aufmachen. Bei einer Blende von f/5.6 wärst du da schon ganz in der Nähe mit der Zeit (1/400s). Das Licht ist leider sehr hart und grell bei der Aufnahme. Dadurch hast du natürlich ausgebrannte Flächen, wenn du das Hörnchen richtig belichten willst. Ein wenig Abhilfe kann das RAW-Format bringen. Einfach etwas schwächer belichten und die Tiefen (das Hörnchen) wieder etwas aufhellen. Bei ISO 1600 wird das allerdings auch schon schwierig, da es dadurch leicht zum Rauschen kommt. Besser wäre eine andere Tageszeit oder zumindest die Sonne im Rücken gewesen. Mir ist allerdings klar, dass man sich nicht unbedingt aussuchen kann, wo das Tier gerade auftaucht.
> 
> Beim Zweiten und Dritten ist leider der Himmel völlig ausgebrannt. Das lässt sich in einer solchen Situation allerding schwer vermeiden. Ansonsten wie oben geschrieben versuchen. Die Bilder wirken insgesamt etwas flau. Versuch mal, den Kontrast etwas anzuheben, und (falls RAW) die Belichtung etwas nach unten zu verschieben. Interessant sind in diesem Zusammenhang auch Kenntnisse übers Histogramm (im Startpost gibt es Links). Da könnte man auch noch etwas an den Kurven zupfen.
> ...


 Danke dafür und eine kleine Stellungnahme von mir dazu.

Die Fotos hab ich im RAW gemacht, Mittag/Nachmittag wars. 1/500? wow, ok. Beim 2. Foto.... Blätter, Blätter, Blätter... >.< aber was Histogramm und Lichtkurve angeht brauch ich noch viel mehr übung, besonders bei der Nachbearbeitung.

_PS_: bei dem Rothörnchen hab ich schon ein bisschen gemerkt das selbst 300mm leicht zu wenig sind wenn man sich kaum anpirschen kann.


----------



## Schrauberopi (1. Juni 2014)

Wired schrieb:
			
		

> Mittag/Nachmittag wars. 1/500? wow, o


Naja, wenn man genau hinsieht, erkennt man deutlich die Bewegungsunschärfe beim ersten Bild. Also muss irgendwie die Zeit kürzer, um die Bewegung einzufrieren.


----------



## FlyKilla (2. Juni 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Von der Thüringen rallye in pößneck gibt es diesmal keine bilder fahrender auto`s. Einfach keine chance was halbwegs zufriedenstellendes zu produzieren. (in meinen augen)
> Stattdessen ein wenig aus`m service...
> Zuerst der kadett für flykilla...


Jaaa, Kadett! Breitgrins!
Von den anderen Wagen, den ich auch mal hatte, erzähl ich lieber nichts. Nein, es war nicht der Porsche.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (2. Juni 2014)

Erste Mitzieherversuche 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Juni 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Erste Mitzieherversuche


 Weiß nicht...Bei mensch und tier bewegt sich meiner meinung nach der körper zu viel für einen mitzieher.


FlyKilla schrieb:


> Von den anderen Wagen, den ich auch mal hatte, erzähl ich lieber nichts. Nein, es war nicht der Porsche.


 Wenn ich so die autos ausschließe die ich nie und nimmer wieder her geben würde, bliebe da nur der wartburg und der fiat. (der SLC ist schon an TheBadFrag vergeben ) Da ich dir den wartburg aber nicht zutraue (), bleibt nur noch der fiat.
Der porsche ist übrigens bloß rein gerutsch, weil der auch nicht mehr der neueste ist. Normal halt ich von den dingern nix, aber wenn man die volle ladung Porsche GT3 haben will sucht man einfach nur nach "ruben zeltner" oder Dobberkau". 
Und zum schluß noch ein paar bildchen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (2. Juni 2014)

Den Delta bin ich damals auch kurz gefahren   Ein teures Vergnügen. Aber nen riesen fun! Schöne Autos!


----------



## FlyKilla (2. Juni 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da ich dir den wartburg aber nicht zutraue (), bleibt nur noch der fiat.


Und den Herrn der Ringe ignorierst Du? Wobei, bei war es eine angetriebene Achse, mit wahnwitzigen 75 PS!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (3. Juni 2014)

Mischmasch,  alles mit der canon app aufs handy geholt.  Stark komprimiert und etwas beschnitten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@it: Keine Ahnung warum Tapatalk die Formatierung so zerschiesst... Sorry.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Juni 2014)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Und den Herrn der Ringe ignorierst Du? Wobei, bei war es eine angetriebene Achse, mit wahnwitzigen 75 PS!


 Nein, ignoriere ich nicht. Nur kenne ich keinen quattro mit 75 PS und einen urquattro hätte ich nichtmal als verbeulten blechhaufen wieder her gegeben.  (die dinger sind mittlerweile sau teuer) Da hattest du doch bestimmt einen audi 80 mit 1.6er oder 1.8er maschiene. (ich hatte mal den 1.8S mit 75 PS)
Und ein paar bilder hab ich auch noch... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (4. Juni 2014)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Wobei, bei mir war es eine angetriebene Achse, mit wahnwitzigen 75 PS!


Eine Achse, nix Quatro.


----------



## Uziflator (4. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 f4 /1/60 sek /Iso 100  ( FB 35mm, D5100)
Das Bild ist was älter, ca 2 Jahre, also nicht mekkern


----------



## DOcean (6. Juni 2014)

irgendwie liegt mit das der Schärfebereich komisch, auf die Kette wäre super, imho...


----------



## taks (7. Juni 2014)

Etwas von Heute.
Das eine Industrie-Gebäude ging so ******** zum Fotografieren, das hat keine gerade Mauer -.-


.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Juni 2014)

Gestern war trabantrennen in pausa. Hab es aber nur ca. 1,5h ausgehalten ansonsten wäre ich, vor lauter sonneneinstrahlung, schwarz wie ein stück holzkohle wieder heim gekommen.  Wie die fotografen das nur den ganzen tag aushalten können....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu war es teilweise schwierig für den AF.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So ein trabant hält übrigens auch noch ohne verkleidungsteile zusammen.  (der ist zudem mit bierdeckeln beklebt...gewesen?)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wired (8. Juni 2014)

Auf jeden fall hat das Auto auf Foto 8 ne gute Kühlung!


----------



## Lotto (8. Juni 2014)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder aus der Hafencity bei Bombenwetter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (8. Juni 2014)

@Lotto: F/10 scheint deine Lieblingsblende zu sein. Der Möwe hätte eine wesentlich größere Blende gut getan (so ca. - f/4 oder auch noch größer). Die Möwe wäre dadurch schön frei gestellt worden. Nach Möglichkeit nicht unbrdingt die Möwe so die Mitte nehmen. Tierbilder wirken am schönsten (meistens), wenn man sich auf Augenhöhe begibt. Also Liegestütze machen. 

So´n M... aber auch, jetzt kostet die Elbphilharmonie schon viele 100 Millionen Euro. Ich finde, dafür könnte man sie zumindest gerade bauen (Bild 5). 

Beim Ersten hätte ich einen etwas anderen Standort gewählt (wenn möglich). Mich stört dieses grüne Zeug da rechts in der Ecke irgendwie. Ohne diese Ecke fände ich das Motiv richtig gut. Beim Panorama steht links eine Angel, von dort könnte man es mal versuchen.

Beim 6. hätte ich den Poller entweder ganz mit raufgenommen - wäre also etwas weiter zurückgegangen oder hätte nur das Seil ohne Poller fotografiert. Der wirkt irgendwie sehr mächtig so im Vordergrund.

Auch wenn es vieleicht etwas viel Kritik ist, so schlecht finde ich die Bilder gar nicht. Versuche einfach mal etwas mehr auf den Bildaufbau zu achten. 

Vielleicht noch ein kleiner Tipp: Wenn keine bewegten Motive im Bild sind und es viel Wasser gibt, wie beim ersten und beim letzten Bild, bekommt man das Wasser mit einem Graufilter wunderschön glatt. Das drehende Riesenrad könnte - vor allem in der Dämmerung- richtig gut dazu passen. Allerdings benötigt man ein Stativ dafür.

Ach ja, die Bilder müssen nicht ganz so groß sein. Ca. 1200 Pix Kantenlänge sollten meist genügen. Nicht jeder hat einen schnellen Internetzugang.


----------



## Lotto (8. Juni 2014)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Auch wenn es vieleicht etwas viel Kritik ist, so schlecht finde ich die Bilder gar nicht. Versuche einfach mal etwas mehr auf den Bildaufbau zu achten.



Dank dir für deine Meinung, bin erst seit ein paar Monaten dabei mich wirklich mit Fotografie zu beschäftigen und bin für Kritik immer offen (daraus lernt man ja).

Auch für ein paar 100 Millionen kann man fuschen (siehe Berlin), aber du hast natürlich Recht, die Elbphilharmonie ist normalerweise schon ziemlich senkrecht .


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. Juni 2014)

Über Anregungen und konstruktive Kritik würde ich mich freuen. 
Achja, Lob ist natürlich auch nicht unerwünscht. 
1/200
F2.8
ISO 200 (eher ausversehen ) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. Juni 2014)

Schreib mal bitte dazu, was für Einstellungen du benutzt hast. 

Ansonsten hätt ich da mal auf die Sonne gewartet. 
Auch ist da nix zu sehen, was wirklich Sehenswert ist. Dunkel, nur Wasser, nix was da drauf Schwimmt abgelichtet zu werden. Als Schnappschuss für sich selbst ok. Aber ansonsten...


----------



## FlyKilla (9. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Juni 2014)

Blitze! 

...war mein erstes Mal grade eben auf Blitzjagt. Gain kann ich noch etliche Stufen zurücknehmen, die Blitze sind heller als ich gedacht hab. Dann wirds auch schärfer. Auf dem kleinen Display der Cam sah das irgendwie besser aus. Naja gibt bestimmt noch ein paar Gewitter bei Nacht in diesen Sommer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DOcean (10. Juni 2014)

gz hast ja überhaupt welche drauf...


----------



## ebastler (10. Juni 2014)

ISO arg runter, und die Kamera auf ein Stativ (wirkt teilweise etwas verwackelt), sonst cool!
Nr. 5 ist n cooler Blitz :o

Ich krieg die Dinger nie so schön abgelichtet :/


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Juni 2014)

Das Gewitter kam so gegen 4 heute morgen nochmal wieder, da hab ich noch ein paar Aufnahmen gemacht aber noch nicht durchgeguckt. Da hab ich das maximale Gain auf 16db anstatt 24db beschränkt.

Die paar Blitze waren fast 45 Minuten Material bei 50fps. Immer da wo die Cam nicht hinzeigt kommen die größeren Blitze.  Dieses minimale verwackeln kam wegen dem extremen Wind. Da hilft selbst Stativ und Bildstabi nicht mehr 100%.

Auf Fotos bekomme ich das auch nicht so hin. Verpasse meist den richtigen Moment. Ich glaube die Profis machen das auch mit Lichtsensor und mehreren Cams auf unterschiedlicher Belichtung.


----------



## Hideout (10. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Auf Fotos bekomme ich das auch nicht so hin. Verpasse meist den richtigen Moment. Ich glaube die Profis machen das auch mit Lichtsensor und mehreren Cams auf unterschiedlicher Belichtung.


 Also ich nehme einfach eine kleine Blende und eine lange Belichtungszeit oder direkt den Bulb Modus (Auslösen, warten bis ein, zwei oder mehr Blitze drauf sind und Belichtung stoppen) wenn es zu hell sein sollte kann man auch ein ND-Filter vor das Objektiv schrauben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Juni 2014)

Und wie bekommst du dann die unterschiedlichen Stufen des Blitzes? Das überlagert sich dann doch alles.


----------



## Hideout (10. Juni 2014)

Stufen des Blitzes? ich will doch ein ganzen Blitz auf dem Bild haben. 
Schau mal in den DI-Thread, die Bilder sind zwischen 6 und 30 Sekunden belichtet!


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Juni 2014)

Ja, so ein Blitz blitzt doch mehrmals auf. Dabei geht der mehrfach fast die gleiche Bahn. Wenn du jedes Mal aufblitzen auf einem Bild zusammenfasst, dann hat man doch nen doppelt gemoppelten Blitz. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von den Aufnahmen um 4 Uhr mit weniger Gain war noch eine brauchbare dabei. Ansonsten nur kleine Blitze, weil zu weit weg.


...war grade mal nen bischen unterwegs um eventuell was zu filmen oder knipsen von dem nächsten Sturm der über Deutschland ziehen soll. Davon abgesehen das hier nur nen bischen Regen ankommt und kein Sturm stehen auf jeder Anhöhe, Lichtung und wo man überall noch gut aufs Umland gucken kann min. 5 Autos mit Leuten wir die warten.  Ist das normal?


----------



## I_ROC1984 (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hätte gern auch mal noch Meinungen, Kommentare und Anregungen zu diesen Schnappschüssen von mir....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S.: Und wie bei einem meiner Vorposter: Gegen Lob und Anerkennung wettere ich auch nicht 
MFG IROC


----------



## Skysnake (11. Juni 2014)

nette Ideen bei den Bildern. An sich gefallen mir alle bis auf 4&7, aber alle haben nen schiefen Horizont.


----------



## I_ROC1984 (11. Juni 2014)

Skysnake schrieb:


> nette Ideen bei den Bildern. An sich gefallen mir alle bis auf 4&7, aber alle haben nen schiefen Horizont.


 
Haha ... u.A. deswegen bin ich ja auch noch eher hier im Amateur Thread 

Aber ja, du hast wegen dem Horizont vollkommen recht!


----------



## Skysnake (12. Juni 2014)

Das Handwerk kann man lernen, das Auge muss man haben, und ich würde mal tippen, das du da auf einem guten Weg bist


----------



## der_yappi (12. Juni 2014)

1-4 ist Irland.


Würde sagen 1 und 2 _Ring Of Kerry_
3 ist auf dem _Rock Of Cashel_ mit dem wahrscheinlich meist fotografierten ABC Irlands (Another Bloody Cross)
4 müsste der Torc Wasserfall im Killarney Nationalpark sein
1 und zwei find ich von der Stimmung her gut
Das Kreuz richtig einzufangen kommt echt immer aufs Wetter und die Tageszeit an
Beim Wasserfall hast du das Wasser gut weich gekriegt, leider hat die Umgebung darunter gelitten.


----------



## ebastler (12. Juni 2014)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Das Handwerk kann man lernen, das Auge muss man haben, und ich würde mal tippen, das du da auf einem guten Weg bist


Das Auge ist es leider, das mir zu fehlen scheint... 

EDIT: zwei Bilder der letzten Tage...
Beide unbearbeitet. Das Foto vom violetten licht hinterm Berg hätte etwas Bearbeitung vertragen können, aber ich bin zu faul...


----------



## Placebo (12. Juni 2014)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Das Handwerk kann man lernen, das Auge muss man haben, und ich würde mal tippen, das du da auf einem guten Weg bist


Auch das Auge kann man schulen 

@ebastler:
Wenn du Photoshop hast, lies dich mal in den Lab-Modus ein und spiel an dem zweiten Bild etwas herum (Gradationskurven).


----------



## nfsgame (12. Juni 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Auch das Auge kann man schulen


 
Nicht immer (hoffnungslose Fälle) und nur wenn man will ....... Aber IROC_1984 ist da auf gutem Weg. Nur "Schnappschuss" als Bezeichnung passt da nicht so wirklich. Warum muss man seine eigene Arbeit immer abwerten ?


----------



## Hideout (12. Juni 2014)

Meist um Komplimente zu fischen.


----------



## I_ROC1984 (13. Juni 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> 1-4 ist Irland.
> 
> 
> Würde sagen 1 und 2 _Ring Of Kerry_
> ...


 
Respekt  Gutes Auge .. alles richtig! War aber auch echt cool da. 

Und danke auch an die Anderen mit dem Feedback! Ich meine klar ich für mich fand die Bilder auch klasse, wobei dies ja einfach mal nur vollkommen subjektiv ist...


----------



## XP1500Monster (14. Juni 2014)

Heute zum ersten Mal versucht, ordentliche Fotos zu machen. Kamera (Sony Cyber-shot DSC-RX100M2) heute bekommen. Ich habe mir ein paar Foto-Guides durchgelesen, mal sehen wie sich das noch entwickelt.
Die Uhr ist eine KHS Navigator Jagdkommando OT mit Tritium(H3)-Beleuchtung. Ich habe beide Bilder ein wenig verkleinert - soll ich sie noch kleiner machen oder passt die Größe?
(Nachdem ich mich erstmal im Thread vertan hatte, hoffe ich, dass ich hier richtig bin)


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juni 2014)

Versuch beim Controller mal den Fokus auf den Stick zu legen und nicht aufs Kreuz. Glänzende Flächen sind als Eyecatcher etwas schwierig, bei matten Oberflächen wie beim Stick hat der Betrachter etwas, wo er sich "festbeißen" kann. Außerdem ist es dann nicht so mittig. Schau, dass du den Griff nicht absäbelst. Das sieht so unschön aus .


----------



## XP1500Monster (14. Juni 2014)

Noch ein anderes Motiv (meine Hand, offensichtlich) - erstes mal mit S/W-Filter.
(noch nicht verkleinert, wird nachgeholt)
Nachtrag - Uhr und 2 Variationen von einem Controller-Bild.


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (15. Juni 2014)

Erster Test. Werde die Leuchtbänder das nächste Mal wohl etwas bewegen, damit es mystischer wirkt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 
@Monster: Versuch mal, bei der Uhr unterzubelichten und Nachträglich die Belichtung hochzuziehen. Oft fressen dann die Lichter nicht so aus (HDR wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, um die Details in den Schatten zu bewahren).
Den Controller finde ich stark abstrahiert. Wenn das deine Absicht war, gut gelungen! Wenn nicht: mein Auge findet keine wirklich scharfe Stelle.
Mit den beiden S/W-Bildern kann ich nichts anfangen.
@Snef: Behalte die Lichtstimmung (und evtl. den Kontrast) aber such dir ein anderes Motov  Finde die Blumentöpfe und Schärfentiefe etwas arg nichtssagend.


----------



## XP1500Monster (15. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Rückmeldung Placebo.
Ja, bei der Uhr muss ich noch ein wenig Veränderungen machen. Der Hintergrund muss ja irgendwie schwarz bleiben, obwohl er eigentlich nicht schwarz ist (blau). Meine ursprüngliche Absicht war, nur die Lichter und nicht die Lünette sichtbar zu machen, aber daran muss ich noch etwas feilen. Nach einigem überlegen habe ich mich entschieden, erst einmal die Fotos zu machen und nachher per Bearbeitung die Beleuchtung.
Beim Controller habe ich einen Fokuspunkt bewusst vermieden - die Betonung sollte hier auf dem Licht und den Lichtreflexionen im Controller liegen. Ein fokussierter Punkt würde meiner Meinung nach zu viel Aufmerksamkeit auf sich ziehen.

Die S/W-Hand war ein Bild das ich sehr früh nach Kamera-kauf gemacht habe. Als Anfängerbild finde ich es nicht schlecht - und wenn man es als Fehler betrachtet: aus Fehlern lernt man.

Vorgestern hatte ich auf dem Rückweg vom Kegeln ein wundervolles Motiv entdeckt, aber da hatte ich die Kamera ja noch nicht  (Seitenstrasse, kurz nach Gewitter, 2 kleine Pfützen und ein perfektes Licht durch eine Gelb-Orange Straßenlaterne)

Ich fände es (jetzt auf dein Foto bezogen) sehr interessant, wenn man die das schöne Licht der Ringe behalten kann, während die Ringe selbst nicht zu sehen sind. Also das z.B. ein Ring so hinter einem Stein liegt, dass das Licht gesehen werden kann aber der Ring nicht auffällt. Das dürfte sich bei den rechten Ringen schwierig gestalten. Der untere orange Ring links ist mMn perfekt platziert.
Aber über das Motiv musst du mich noch aufklären...ist das Schnee oder Wasser? Ein Fluss? Ein Teich? Meine Müden Augen wollen das nicht mehr so recht erkennen.


----------



## Placebo (20. Juni 2014)

> Ich fände es (jetzt auf dein Foto bezogen) sehr interessant, wenn man die das schöne Licht der Ringe behalten kann, während die Ringe selbst nicht zu sehen sind. Also das z.B. ein Ring so hinter einem Stein liegt, dass das Licht gesehen werden kann aber der Ring nicht auffällt. Das dürfte sich bei den rechten Ringen schwierig gestalten. Der untere orange Ring links ist mMn perfekt platziert.
> Aber über das Motiv musst du mich noch aufklären...ist das Schnee oder Wasser? Ein Fluss? Ein Teich? Meine Müden Augen wollen das nicht mehr so recht erkennen.


Das wären auch meine Kritikpunkte gewesen und ich werde das Projekt auf jeden Fall wiederholen.
Es ist Wasser mit langer Belichtungszeit. Der Schnee-Effekt kommt nur vom Luminanzrauschen, Licht war kaum vorhanden (das ist kein Abendlicht, sondern das einer Straßenlaterne um Mitternacht ).


Neues Bild,  da wäre in PS noch einiges gegangen aber ich hatte keinen Nerv mehr dazu  #Selfie#Swag



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wired (20. Juni 2014)

Bist also auch manchmal Banane, Placebo? xD


----------



## Placebo (20. Juni 2014)

Wired schrieb:


> Bist also auch manchmal Banane, Placebo? xD


Ja aber die Phase geht meistens(!) ohne Probleme vorüber 

Alibi:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wired (20. Juni 2014)

Dann is gut. ^^

Mmmmhh lecker Erdbeerchen.


----------



## FlyKilla (21. Juni 2014)

Pralinchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Juni 2014)

Dieses mal die Osterburg-Rallye Weida (WP2/5)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit:
Ein mitfahrer auf dem dach... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (29. Juni 2014)

Makro Spielereien:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmidde (29. Juni 2014)

Sonntagsbeschäftigung 
Dazu mal noch ein bisschen in Lightroom experimentiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRealStone (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

da mir hier im Forum bereits bei der Beschaffung/Entscheidungsfindung für meine erste DSLR geholfen wurde dachte ich mir dass ich mal meine ersten "Gehversuche" hier poste... 

Die Bilder sind alle mit der Nikon D7100 und dem 18-105mm Kitobjektiv entstanden.

Auf konstruktive Kritik freue ich mich sehr! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (3. Juli 2014)

In welchem Format hast du die Fotos aufgenommen? .JPG oder .NEF?

Sonst find ich sie soweit gut


----------



## TheRealStone (4. Juli 2014)

Wurden alle in .JPG aufgenommen...


----------



## taks (4. Juli 2014)

Ich würde die Kamera einmal so einstellen, dass sie JPG und NEF(RAW) Bilder aufnimmt.
Dann kannst du dir ja mal den Unterschied (beim nachträglichen bearbeiten) anschauen.

Um die NEF Bilder anzuschauen brauchst du das kostenlose Programm "Nikon ViewNX 2" oder mit Win8 kannst du die in der Bildvorschau ansehen.


----------



## FlyKilla (5. Juli 2014)

Habe mich mal an HDR gewagt. was haltet Ihr davon?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (5. Juli 2014)

Hätte mir mehr Tiefenschärfe gewünscht, das die gesamte HDD scharf abgebildet wird und die Farben stören mich irgendwie, von oben so grünlich und von der Seite magentastichig, bei solchen Motiven lieber Sättigung rausnehmen und Klarheit erhöhen. Sonst ok.


----------



## FlyKilla (5. Juli 2014)

Danke, das ist das erste HDR ohne Automatikfunktionen von PSE( die sind grausam!). Sondern mit den Ebenen ausgearbeitet.
Ach ja, den Grünstich erklärt das nächste Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Juli 2014)

Da mir heut ein wenig langweilig war und die oldtimer erst in 2 wochen in zwickau sind hab ich mal ein wenig nachlese betrieben...
Culitzsch Motocross



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pausa Trabant-rennen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Osterburg-rallye Weida



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (5. Juli 2014)

Das mit dem schwarzen BMW find ich super


----------



## target2804 (5. Juli 2014)

Ich weiß nicht ob es an mir liegt, aber ich finde die fast alle etwas unscharf. war der Fokus etwas langsam oder liegts an meinen augen?


----------



## taks (5. Juli 2014)

Nein, wenn man z.B. auf den BMW schaut sind die Lichter ein bisschen unscharf. Aber vllt. kommt es vom mitziehen?


edit:
Ok, hast recht. Belichtungszeit liegt bei 1/250


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Juli 2014)

target2804 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob es an mir liegt, aber ich finde die fast alle etwas unscharf.


Nach den hier gerne angelegten mastäben ist eigentlich keines scharf.  (bis auf bild 9 und evt. 8) Aber ich bin jetzt in der hinsicht nicht sooooo der fetischist...


> war der Fokus etwas langsam oder liegts an meinen augen?


 Deine augen sind es nicht. Die bedingungen, unter denen die bilder entstanden sind, sind nur immer etwas schwierig gewesen. (drum "nur" in der nachlese gelandet)
Culitzsch-> mein 2. versuch. Hatte da schon die richtige linse für gefunden, aber viel staub und dreck machen es für die kamera kompliziert. (dazu kommt sicherlich auch teilweise die doofheit des bedieners...)
Pausa-> Noch mehr staub und dreck, auch wenn die jede stunde die strecke gewässert haben. (das war nach höchstens 10 min. verdunstet)
Weida-> Nicht gut genug nachgezogen (ca. 3-4m von den autos weg, nur ein ca. 6m breiter abschnitt mit freier sicht und autos geschätzt mit 80 sachen vor bei gefahren) und blende wohl auch nicht weit genug geschlossen. (zu wenig licht) Ich bin dort dazu über gegangen auf den weg vor zu fokussieren und dann auf manuell zu stellen. Die wagen waren da so schnell durch, das es der AF beim besten willen nicht schaffen konnte etwas scharf zu bekommen.
Bei den bildern auf seite 137 hatte ich dann die position gewechselt (erst wechseln können durch den unfall) und dort kam auch der AF wieder zum einsatz.

Edit:
Falls irgendjemand noch eine andere lösung für das problem, wie ich es in weida hatte, hat, würde mich das mal interessieren.
Als sonstige alternative gab es übrigens nur noch aus dem wald heraus zu fotografieren oder, aus mangel an weiteren abschnitten mit schotter, sich ein stück strecke mit asphalt zu suchen. (letzteres eher ungern)


----------



## floppyexe (6. Juli 2014)

Phallus tief drin.


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Juli 2014)

Hi!

hier mal ein paar Versuche von mir - ich hab' u. a. erstmals mit Colorkey experimentiert.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Hideout (6. Juli 2014)

Das erste Bild finde ich am besten, wegen dem Motiv, den Farben und weil du eine dazu passende Perspektive gewählt hast. 
Beim Color-Key ist es wichtig das eigentliche Motiv in den Vordergrund zu rücken, dein gewähltes Bild ist sehr vollgepackt: unten halbe Fenster und Türen, oben Graffiti und in der Mitte die Hörner. Ich würde es mal damit Probieren nur die 4 Hörner und die Rundumleuchte farbig zu lassen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Juli 2014)

Ich habe heute mal ein bißchen mit meinem raw-entwickler herum gespielt und nun endlich auch die funktion zum bilder nachschärfen und farbe anpassen gefunden. (nach einem jahr ) Folgendes ist dabei herum gekommen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meinungen?
Bei dem 2. hätte ich ja gerne noch ein paar "kratzspuren" wie bei einem uralten film gehabt, nur weiß ich mal wieder nicht wie und womit ich das bewerkstelligen kann. (also nicht unbedingt paint nehmen und von hand rein malen )


----------



## klausiwak (6. Juli 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal ein bißchen mit meinem raw-entwickler herum gespielt und nun endlich auch die funktion zum bilder nachschärfen und farbe anpassen gefunden. (nach einem jahr ) Folgendes ist dabei herum gekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nur ne Idee.Das erste könnte etwas Schnitt vertragen,mit Blick auf das wesentliche.Die Pfosten lenken ab.Wenn der Staub mit drauf soll,versuchs als Pano.
Das 2te find ich passt zusammen.

mfg Klausi


----------



## klausiwak (6. Juli 2014)

Nürburgring 2013


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Juli 2014)

klausiwak schrieb:


> Nur ne Idee.Das erste könnte etwas Schnitt vertragen,mit Blick auf das wesentliche.Die Pfosten lenken ab.Wenn der Staub mit drauf soll,versuchs als Pano.


 Hmmm... das erste war schon crop, aber wohl falsch gewählt und mit "pfosten" meinst du wohl die masten im hintergrund. Hab aus dem RAW nochmal neu entwickelt (gut wenn man die extra sichert)...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besser?


----------



## klausiwak (6. Juli 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hmmm... das erste war schon crop, aber wohl falsch gewählt und mit "pfosten" meinst du wohl die masten im hintergrund. Hab aus dem RAW nochmal neu entwickelt (gut wenn man die extra sichert)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Darf ich mal?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Juli 2014)

Ja. Das original befindet sich im anhang.


----------



## klausiwak (6. Juli 2014)

So in etwa.Die Basis ist echt Gut find ich.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Juli 2014)

Dieser zuschnitt kam mir auch kurz in den sinn, aber ich habe deine worte wohl etwas über interpretiert.
Ansonsten, solche bilder sind mein ziel. Ich suche nach sprüngen, schnellen passagen und kurven in denen die fahrer driften und das alles möglichst auf schotter bzw. staubiger piste. Nur ist das recht schwierig, wenn man erst das 2. jahr dabei ist. Zudem gibt es hier in der umgebung kaum schotter-cup`s was im normalfall heißt 100% asphalt und plattenwege.
Diesbezüglich freue ich mich ja schon auf die rallye zwickauer land wie ein kleines kind. Da geht eine WP hoffentlich wieder quer durch eine kiesgrube. Jetzt muß ich nur noch raus finden wie ich da rein komme (also offiziell) ohne zur presse bzw. veranstalter gehören zu müssen. (der betreiber der grube lässt nur die offiziellen rein)


----------



## klausiwak (6. Juli 2014)

Warum machen die da ne WP wo keiner hindarf??


----------



## Skysnake (6. Juli 2014)

Weil Gruben normal keine Absperrungen usw haben. Der Betreiber hat sicherlich einfach keinen Bock, dass sich noch jemand das Genick bricht am Ende.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Juli 2014)

klausiwak schrieb:


> Warum machen die da ne WP wo keiner hindarf??


 Das betrifft ja nicht die komplette WP. Letztes jahr war die grube der anfang und dann ging es über asphalt weiter.
Aber wie Skysnake schon schrieb, das ist eine frage der haftung. Verunglückt da drin einer, ist der betreiber dran wenn er keinen haftungsverzicht des betreffenden vorweisen kann. Und jeden der 100 oder mehr leute einen haftungsausschluß unterzeichnen zu lassen ist wohl eher etwas mühselig. (die offiziellen sind anderweitig versichert oder haben einen unterschrieben)
In deutschland regiert halt die bürokratie...


Skysnake schrieb:


> Weil Gruben normal keine Absperrungen usw haben.


Die grube ist nicht so riesig und deshalb auch eingezäunt. Deswegen kann man die leute ja effektiv drausen halten.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hmmm... Nachbearbeiten hat was...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Juli 2014)

Tripple-post???
Naja... Thüringen-rallye pößneck



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle@ (14. Juli 2014)

Like a Boss

Der Hund ist einfach nur göttlich, leider ist das letzte Foto etwas unscharf (er wollte nach der Wäsche nicht mehr).


----------



## Hideout (15. Juli 2014)

Landschaft in SW
Es ist leider weniger Tiefenschärfe vorhanden als ich es mir gedacht hatte.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Juli 2014)

Hideout schrieb:


> Es ist leider weniger Tiefenschärfe vorhanden als ich es mir gedacht hatte.


 
Ließ dich mal zum Stichwort "Hyperfokaldistanz" ein .


----------



## Hideout (15. Juli 2014)

Danke 
Habe mir mal einen DoF Calculator auf das Smartphone gezogen, allerdings fehlt mir eine Entfernungsskala auf dem Kit-Objektiv. Werde dann die einzustellende Entfernung schätzen müssen.


----------



## ebastler (17. Juli 2014)

Was für ne Kamera hast du? Ich nutze für den manuellen Fokus sehr gern Live View und da die x10 digitale Vergrößerung meiner 600D, damit kann ich perfekt scharf stellen.


----------



## totovo (17. Juli 2014)

Das nützt ihm aber nichts, wenns um die Tiefenschärfe geht 

Hier mal eine kleine Studie zu meinem KFZ, frisch gewassechn und bevor ich damit im Wald war... jetzige Farbe: braun!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (17. Juli 2014)

Warum sollte es nichts nutzen? Im LiveView liegt die aktuell eingestellte Blende an und man kann den gezoomten Bereich durchs Bild verschieben... Du siehst quasi eine Echtzeit-Vorabversion des endgültigen Bilds. Da kann man sehr wohl die Schärfe im Vordergrund, der Mitte und dem Hintergrund kontrollieren, zum Beispiel. Mach ich auch öfter, aber meist nur bei Makros.


----------



## Hideout (17. Juli 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Was für ne Kamera hast du?


Pentax K-30


> Ich nutze für den manuellen Fokus sehr gern Live View und da die x10 digitale Vergrößerung meiner 600D, damit kann ich perfekt scharf stellen.


Stimmt das kann man machen, da die K-30 Fokus Peaking unterstützt kann man schon sehr gut die Tiefenschärfe erkennen und sollte auch für Landschaftsaufnahmen von Vorteil sein. Bei diesen 2 Bilder lag das Problem eher daran das ich mir zu wenig Zeit dafür genommen habe, eigentlich das wichtigste bei solchen Motiven. Aber bin ja besserungsfähig. 



totovo schrieb:


> Hier mal eine kleine Studie zu meinem KFZ, frisch gewassechn und bevor ich damit im Wald war... jetzige Farbe: braun!


Es ist sehr mittig platziert, dadurch wirkt es nicht so dynamisch wie das Auto wahrscheinlich in Wirklichkeit ist.


----------



## totovo (17. Juli 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Warum sollte es nichts nutzen? Im LiveView liegt die aktuell eingestellte Blende an und man kann den gezoomten Bereich durchs Bild verschieben... Du siehst quasi eine Echtzeit-Vorabversion des endgültigen Bilds. Da kann man sehr wohl die Schärfe im Vordergrund, der Mitte und dem Hintergrund kontrollieren, zum Beispiel. Mach ich auch öfter, aber meist nur bei Makros.


 
Also, bei meiner K-3 liegt da nicht die eingestellte Blende an... und außerdem ist meiner Meinung nach der Monitor der cam gänzlich ungeeignet um die Tiefenschärfe zu beurteilen... das sieht nacher am PC wieder ganz anderst aus 
Aus deinem ursprünglichen post klang es so raus, als wolltest du nur Hilfestellung zum Fokusieren geben, das hat ja aber prinzipiell erst mal nichts mit der Tiefenschärfe zu tun 

Also, ich wollte heute eh noch mal wachen fahren, dann werde ich mir mal ein schöneres plätzchen suchen, war eher nur nen Schnappschuss


----------



## ebastler (17. Juli 2014)

Stimmt, die Blende liegt nicht an. Dafür habe ich aber eine Taste, sodass die Einstellung angewandt wird.

Auf meinem Display erkenne ich eigentlich recht gut die Schärfe, es ist aber auch ziemlich groß und hochauflösend. Wenn es mal nicht mehr reicht schließ ich das Handy an, und lass mir per Software auf dessen Display das Bild anzeigen. Besonders interessant ists, den PC Bildschirm o.Ä. anzuschließen, aber der ist halt leider etwas sperrig


----------



## Hideout (17. Juli 2014)

totovo schrieb:


> und außerdem ist meiner Meinung nach der Monitor der cam gänzlich ungeeignet um die Tiefenschärfe zu beurteilen... das sieht nacher am PC wieder ganz anderst aus


Dann schau mal bei deiner K-3 nach "Fokussierhilfe "PEAK"" (unter der Option Live View), dann erkennt man auf dem LV Monitor ganz hervorragend was scharf oder unscharf ist. 




ebastler schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich aber eine Taste, sodass die Einstellung angewandt wird.
> Auf meinem Display erkenne ich eigentlich recht gut die Schärfe, es ist aber auch ziemlich groß und hochauflösend.


Genau, die Blendenvorschau hätte ich mal benutzen sollen. 
Aber das Display der 600D ist jetzt so groß auch nicht, normalgroß halt 3".


----------



## totovo (17. Juli 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Blende liegt nicht an. Dafür habe ich aber eine Taste, sodass die Einstellung angewandt wird.
> 
> Auf meinem Display erkenne ich eigentlich recht gut die Schärfe, es ist aber auch ziemlich groß und hochauflösend. Wenn es mal nicht mehr reicht schließ ich das Handy an, und lass mir per Software auf dessen Display das Bild anzeigen. Besonders interessant ists, den PC Bildschirm o.Ä. anzuschließen, aber der ist halt leider etwas sperrig



Ja, die Taste kenne ich, die habe ich auch. Die Schärfe zu erkennen sollte bei keiner aktuellen Kamera nen Problem sein, aber Tiefenschärfe, also inwieweit der Schärfebereich reicht, insbesondere bei sehr weitläufigen Landschaftsaufbnahmen, ist schwierig.

Die letztere Möglichkeit halte ich für unrealistisch  aber dann wäre es auf jeden Fall möglich, wie ich schon schrieb.



Hideout schrieb:


> Dann schau mal bei deiner K-3 nach "Fokussierhilfe "PEAK"" (unter der Option Live View), dann erkennt man auf dem LV Monitor ganz hervorragend was scharf oder unscharf ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja, die Funktion kenne ich, nutze ich aber nicht, weil ich 1. nicht so oft im Liveview unterwegs bin und mir zweitens diese überkontrastierten Linien aufn Senkel gehen 
Das hilft dir bei der Tiefenschärfe aber meiner meinung nach immer noch nichts, da hilft nur Gefühl und Testen, vielleicht noch nen Schärfebereichsrechner auf dem Handy 

Edit: Egal, ihr versteht glaub ich nicht was ich meine, also Back to Topic


----------



## XP1500Monster (19. Juli 2014)

Mal ein paar Fotos. Einige habe ich auf der Amerika-Reise geschossen.
Sorry wegen der Groesse, aber hier in Amerika (auf nem kleinen Notebook) verkleinere ich die nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Foto von dem (meinem) Auge muss ich noch bearbeiten, was hier im Amiland nich geht.


----------



## der_yappi (19. Juli 2014)

Bild 1: Hier stört mich das Gebäudefitzelchen und die Laterne
Bild 2: unscharf
Bild 3: gefällt mir
Bild 4: an sich gut, nur ist leider der Kopf des Kätzchens teilweise abgeschnitten


----------



## XP1500Monster (19. Juli 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Bild 1: Hier stört mich das Gebäudefitzelchen und die Laterne
> Bild 2: unscharf
> Bild 3: gefällt mir
> Bild 4: an sich gut, nur ist leider der Kopf des Kätzchens teilweise abgeschnitten


 
1: Im Cedar Point ist es schwierig, einen Punkt ohne Laterne zu finden.
2: Ich weiss. Da ich mich selbst fotografiert habe, musste ich mich auf den Autofokus verlassen. Hat mehrmals nicht so gut funktioniert :/
3: 
4: Das kleine suesse Ding wollte einfach nicht stillhalten.
Das hier im Bezug aufs Kaetzchen (das bin nicht ich im Hintergrund) besser?

Noch ein Kaetzchenfoto


----------



## nfsgame (19. Juli 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Bild 1: Hier stört mich das Gebäudefitzelchen und die Laterne
> Bild 2: unscharf
> Bild 3: gefällt mir
> Bild 4: an sich gut, nur ist leider der Kopf des Kätzchens teilweise abgeschnitten


 
1. + Viel zu dunkel (Belichtungsmessung auf Himmel?)
2. Zustimmung
3. Joa
4. + unscharf

Leider führt die Faulheit von XP1500 dazu, dass die Forensoftware beim Hochladen die Exifs killt. In diesem Thread sollte man die doch drin lassen... Dann hätte man eventuell einen Anhaltspunkt wieso auch die anderen beiden Katzenfotos hoffnungslos unscharf sind.


----------



## Hideout (19. Juli 2014)

Süß die Katze 
Legst du den Autofokuspunkt aufs Auge? Du könntest es auch mit dem Nachführautofokus probieren, wenn deine Kamera das unterstützt. Bei mir heißt die Funktion AF-C.


----------



## XP1500Monster (19. Juli 2014)

Leute, die Katze hat sich bewegt wie ein Teufel. Vor und zurueck, links und rechts, oben und unten. Der Autofokus hat das ganz seltsam fokussiert (immer den Boden oder den Hintergrund). Und hier in Amerika habe ich wenig Zeit.
Das erste Bild war spontan, deshalb Auto-fokus und Auto-belichtunsmessung.
Meine Kamera unterstuetzt wohl den Nachfuehrautofokus, wie und wo man den anwenden soll habe ich aber nicht kapiert. Der fokussierte Abschnitt wechselt so schnell, dass gezieltes ausloesen fuer mich schwierig ist.

Hier noch ein Foto. Vom Empire State Building. Etwas hell geworden.
Und noch eins. Der alte Fluegel lag unter der Brooklyn Bridge.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Juli 2014)

Genau für diese Bewegungen ist der AF-C/AI Servo/wie er auch immer bei dir heißen mag gedacht. Und sofern du keine Fokuslotterie spielst und das Bestimmen, welches AF-Feld aktiv ist selber übernimmst, funktioniert das auch zu 98% 1A. Ansonsten klebt das Problem am Sucher.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Juli 2014)

XP1500Monster schrieb:


> Meine Kamera unterstuetzt wohl den Nachfuehrautofokus, wie und wo man den anwenden soll habe ich aber nicht kapiert.


 Nfsgame hat es ja eigentlich schon geschrieben, in dem modus stellt die kamera den fokus kontinuierlich nach. Allerdings ist es am besten, wenn du dazu ein af-feld definierst welches zum fokussieren benutzt werden soll. (ich nehm immer das zentrale) Ansonsten ist es eine lotterie, welches af-feld die kamera nimmt.
Zum thema bilder verkleinern:
Wenn du auf deinem notebook windows hast, dann ist da auch paint drauf. Damit lassen sich, wenn einmal gestartet, bilder in unter 30 sek in eine annehmbare größe wandeln und die exif-daten bleiben auch erhalten. (weiß aber nicht ob die auch erhalten bleiben, wenn man in eine neue datei zurück speichert)


----------



## ebastler (20. Juli 2014)

Zum schnellen Verkleinern von Fotos unter Windows empfehle ich dieses Tool hier: http://www.chip.de/downloads/Image-Resizer_38055085.html

Es fügt einen neuen Punkt im Kontektmenü des Explorers hinzu. Einfach die gewünschten Fotos markieren, rechtsklick, resize pictures, und dann die Größe wählen. Für das Forum nehm ich meist das 1920*1080 preset, was in 1600irgendwas*1080 resultiert.

Unter OSX normal mit Vorschau.app öffnen, dann Bearbeiten -> Größe andern.
Oder eine kleine Automator-App erstellen, das habe ich. Eine "1080.app" am Desktop, Dateien draufziehen und er rechnet sie im Hintergrund runter.

Die Exifs bleiben bei jeder der Methoden erhalten (bei Automator nicht ganz sicher, aber afaik nutzt das auch die Vorschau.app zum Skalieren, nur nicht aktiv geöffnet).


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Juli 2014)

Heute ist die 4. Horch-Klassik... (das motorad ist eine Neander und die kühlerfigur gehört zur automarke Dixi)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (20. Juli 2014)

Mal zwei Handypics (Galaxy S III mini) aus Schottland...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Hafen von Oban am Abend




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne besprühte Wand in ner Hinterhofgasse in Glasgow


----------



## XP1500Monster (21. Juli 2014)

Fancy Campfire. Ich habe es jetzt mal per Paint verkleinert, empfohlenes Programm hat nicht funktioniert (keine Resize-Funktion, Win8 64bit). Hoffe die Exifs sind noch da. Klein genug?


----------



## ebastler (21. Juli 2014)

XP1500Monster schrieb:


> Fancy Campfire. Ich habe es jetzt mal per Paint verkleinert, empfohlenes Programm hat nicht funktioniert (keine Resize-Funktion, Win8 64bit). Hoffe die Exifs sind noch da. Klein genug?


Wat, ich nutze genau das Tool unter 8.1 x64. Ich schau nachher nochmal, obs da ne getrennte Version gibt, glaub aber nicht...

Zur Bildgröße kann ich wenig sagen, bin am Handy...


----------



## Hideout (21. Juli 2014)

Exifs sind noch drin und Bildgröße kannst du ruhig auf 1920px (oder 1200px wenns noch kleiner sein soll) Breite einstellen, das reicht fürs Forum vollkommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Juli 2014)

Hideout schrieb:


> Exifs sind noch drin und Bildgröße kannst du ruhig auf 1920px (oder 1200px wenns noch kleiner sein soll) Breite einstellen, das reicht fürs Forum vollkommen.


 Das reicht hinten und vorne nicht aus!  Hier sind auch Leute mit 3840x2160 unterwegs. Ich hasse solche Bilder in Briefmarkengröße.

Dann lieber mit der jpeg Qualität nen bischen runtergehen. Nen 12 Megapixel Bild bekommt man auf 1MB runter, ohne das man es auf anhieb sieht.


----------



## der_yappi (21. Juli 2014)

1200px max Breite oder Höhe reichen hier massig aus...


----------



## Hideout (21. Juli 2014)

Wenn du Wallpaper willst, geh in den Wallpaper Thread.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nen 12 Megapixel Bild bekommt man auf 1MB runter, ohne das man es auf anhieb sieht.


 ...und es gibt leute mit 384 *kbit* im download. Bei denen dauert es ewig bis 1 mbyte auf dem rechner ist.
Full-hd auflösung (also 1920 mal xxxx) reicht hier vollkommen. Wenn du mehr willst (z.b. zwecks wallpaper), dann fordere von betreffenden user doch die entsprechende größe an. (der kann das dann, wie Hideout schon schrieb, in den wallpaper-thread packen)


----------



## nfsgame (21. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nen 12 Megapixel Bild bekommt man auf 1MB runter, ohne das man es auf anhieb sieht.


 
Nein, das sieht man schon recht deutlich...


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Juli 2014)

Hideout schrieb:


> Wenn du Wallpaper willst, geh in den Wallpaper Thread.


 Wieso Wallpaper? Ich will nur ein Bild im Fullscreen angucken.  Und volle Auflösung mit ein wenig weniger Qualität sieht viel besser aus als niedrige Auflösung mit guter Qualität und dann auf Vollbild hochgerechnet.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Nein, das sieht man schon recht deutlich...


 Kommt auf den Inhalt vom Bild an... Bei einem Testbild ganz klar.


----------



## XP1500Monster (22. Juli 2014)

Kein Krieg! Feuerpause! Mir waere es lieber wenn es auch Feedback zum eigentlichen Bild (und nicht nur der Greoesse) gibt.


----------



## Ralle@ (25. Juli 2014)

Hab mal versucht das Spiegelbild in einem Tropfen scharf zu bekommen.


----------



## Airboume (26. Juli 2014)

Hey Leute,
ist von euch wer mit Photoshop CC unterwegs?
Wenn ja, hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Speicherung von Projekten (mehrere Ebenen, Ebenenmasken, Effekte, etc) im TIFF?
Ich finde, dass dies gegenüber von .psd Dateien viele Vorteile hat, aber hat es auch Nachteile, wie z. B., dass Informationen von PS nicht im .tif abgespeichert werden können?
Bisher hatte ich nicht das Problem, möchte mich aber später auch nicht ärgern, falls es da Probleme gibt...

Wäre schön, wenn sich da jemand zu äußern könnte 

Mit besten Grüßen


----------



## Hideout (26. Juli 2014)

Ich nutze dafür das .psd Format.


Airboume schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass dies gegenüber von .psd Dateien viele Vorteile hat


Die da wären?


----------



## Airboume (27. Juli 2014)

Ich finde an den TIFFs ganz schön, dass man die unverfäscht im Windoof-Explorer ansehen kann und etwas kleiner sind als die .psd Dateien.
Aber ich denke ich gehe lieber auf Nummer sicher und lass einfach alles im .psd Format. Photoshop ist ja auch schnell geöffnet, wenns ist.


----------



## ebastler (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo, ich bin momentan dabei, einige (tausend) Bilder mit Premiere CS6 zu einem Timelapse zu verwandeln. 25fps, geht alles perfekt. Bis aufs Rendern. Welchen Codec sollte ich denn nehmen? Die Bilder sind 1440*1080px groß.
Das h.264 Preset bringt mir eine 20MB große Datei, wo mir vor Kompressionsartefakten fast übel wird. Das .avi Preset macht ne 7-10GB große Datei (holy ****...), und irgendwie finde ich dazwischen nichts Gescheites.
Da mein Rechner bei jedem Test gleich 10-30min rendern muss, kann mir hier jemand was empfehlen? 200-700MB pro 2min Timelapse wären OK (hab 3 Serien zu je 4000-5000 Fotos), Qualität so hoch wie möglich in 1440*1080 oder halt 1920*1080 mit Balken. 
Ah, und was wäre für einen Upload auf YouTube die optimale Einstellung?


----------



## Airboume (28. Juli 2014)

Hey,
ich habe Premiere aktuell zwar nicht installiert, aber normalerweise kannst du die Presets auch gescheit anpassen. Was sowieso zu empfehlen ist, egal bei was. 
Meine Empfehlung wäre im .mp4 Container mit dem H.264 Codec zu rendern und dem Codec dann eine Qualitätseinstellung (konstante Qualität) von 10-25 (höhere Zahl --> schlechtere Qualität), oder eine Bitrate von 28Mbit/s bis 50Mbit/s (hier natürlich höhere Zahl --> bessere Qualität) zu geben.
Bei der Komprimierung würde ich zum testen dann immer auf "Ultrafast", oder ähnlich, stellen, damit Du dir das Ergebnis erst anschauen kannst. Damit die Dateigröße dann kleiner wird kannst du dich weiter oder ganz "Placebo" annähern - der Rendervorgang beansprucht dann aber relativ viel Zeit.

Air


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Juli 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin momentan dabei, einige (tausend) Bilder mit Premiere CS6 zu einem Timelapse zu verwandeln. 25fps, geht alles perfekt. Bis aufs Rendern. Welchen Codec sollte ich denn nehmen? Die Bilder sind 1440*1080px groß.
> Das h.264 Preset bringt mir eine 20MB große Datei, wo mir vor Kompressionsartefakten fast übel wird. Das .avi Preset macht ne 7-10GB große Datei (holy ****...), und irgendwie finde ich dazwischen nichts Gescheites.
> Da mein Rechner bei jedem Test gleich 10-30min rendern muss, kann mir hier jemand was empfehlen? 200-700MB pro 2min Timelapse wären OK (hab 3 Serien zu je 4000-5000 Fotos), Qualität so hoch wie möglich in 1440*1080 oder halt 1920*1080 mit Balken.
> Ah, und was wäre für einen Upload auf YouTube die optimale Einstellung?


 Alles selber einstellen, kein Preset nehmen.
Container MP4, Codec h.264, progressive, 1920*1080, 30Mbit/s CBR, 30FPS, Keyframeabstand 15, Profil High, AAC Audio 384 kbit/s Stereo.

Wenn 25FPS, dann auch halber Keyframeabstand.


----------



## ebastler (28. Juli 2014)

Okay, danke vielmals euch Zweien!
Hat jemand auch eine Ahnung, was man für YouTube am Besten nimmt? Einfach das Selbe, oder gibts da Formate, bei denen YouTube das hauseigene Totkomprimieren sein lässt und mein Video direkt verfügbar macht? Normale mp4 container koprimierern die wohl nochmal runter, oder gilt das nur für die niedrigen Auflösungen, und wer auf 1080p klickt, kriegt meine Quelldatei zu sehen?


----------



## Airboume (28. Juli 2014)

Für YouTube gilt das gleiche. Je höher die Eingangsqualität, desto höher auch die Ausgangsqualität bei YouTube.
Bei einer langsamen Inet Anbindung kommt es natürlich auch sehr gelegen, dass man das H.264 sehr klein bekommen kann.
Für Audio würde ich, je nach Quellmaterial, sogar sagen, dass du es in einem verlustfreien Format, wie .flac, ablegst. Das hört man dann auch deutlich (meiner Erfahrung nach).


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Juli 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Okay, danke vielmals euch Zweien!
> Hat jemand auch eine Ahnung, was man für YouTube am Besten nimmt? Einfach das Selbe, oder gibts da Formate, bei denen YouTube das hauseigene Totkomprimieren sein lässt und mein Video direkt verfügbar macht? Normale mp4 container koprimierern die wohl nochmal runter, oder gilt das nur für die niedrigen Auflösungen, und wer auf 1080p klickt, kriegt meine Quelldatei zu sehen?


 Wenn du die Einstellungen so machst wie ich geschrieben habe, dann wird da nicht mehr groß dran rumkomprimiert. Youtube wird dir niemals die Ausgangsqualität zeigen, weil kaum jemand eine 50 MBit/s Leitung hat und somit fast niemand ein flüssiges Video gucken könnte.



Airboume schrieb:


> Für Audio würde ich, je nach Quellmaterial,  sogar sagen, dass du es in einem verlustfreien Format, wie .flac,  ablegst. Das hört man dann auch deutlich (meiner Erfahrung nach).


 In Youtube Videos gibt es niemals unkomprimiertes Audio. Wenn man es gleich in maximaler Qualität so komprimiert wie Youtube es haben will, klingt es am besten denn dann wird die Audiospur nicht nochmal komprimiert.


----------



## Airboume (28. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> In Youtube Videos gibt es niemals unkomprimiertes Audio. Wenn man es gleich in maximaler Qualität so komprimiert wie Youtube es haben will, klingt es am besten denn dann wird die Audiospur nicht nochmal komprimiert.


 YouTube wird doch aber sowieso noch daran herumwerkeln, oder nicht? Je nach Qualitätseinstellung ändert sich ja auch die Audioqualität/ Bitrate.
Mein Gedanke ist, dass es eben nur ein mal (von YouTube) konvertiert wird und nicht der erste Verlust schon beim Rendern zu verzeichnen ist. Dann kann YouTube das machen, wie es es will, aber man läuft nicht Gefahr, dass es zwei mal beschnitten wird.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Juli 2014)

Nein, Audio wird so gelassen wenn es von Anfang an richtig gemacht wurde. Das Video wird immer runtergerechnet. Und wenn man es selber komprimiert, dann klingt es um Welten besser. Bei meinen Videos wird die originale Tonspur für alle Videoqualitäten übernommen. Selbst 240p klingt exakt so wie 1080p.


----------



## Airboume (28. Juli 2014)

Ich nehm das mal erst so hin und werd das die Zeit ausprobieren. Also zwei Versionen machen und dann den Stream mal direkt downloaden und die Bitraten und den Codec vergleichen.
Wenn Deins hinkommt, dann bedanke ich mich für den Tipp.   

Aber ich denke es wird zu viel off-topic, da es hier ja hauptsächlich um Bilder gehen sollte.


----------



## Zeus18 (31. Juli 2014)

Hier mal ein Bild von einer Global 5000 eine Regierungsmaschiene der Deutschen Flugbereitschaft in Köln.

31.07.2014

Blende: F/2.8
Belichtung: 1/80 Sek. 
ISO: 100
Brennweite: 200mm


----------



## der_yappi (1. August 2014)

Besser als früher 
Gut so.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. August 2014)

Darf man Fotos von Regierungsmaschinen machen? Die Bundeswehr ist bei sowas ja auch ganz schnell ziemlich angepisst, wenn man von deren Ausrüstung Fotos veröffentlicht.


----------



## DP455 (1. August 2014)

Natürlich darf man das. Schaust einfach mal auf den einschlägigen Seiten vorbei: flugzeugbilder.de , airliners.net oder jetphotos.net . Ob du dabei in Deutschland Regierungs- oder Militärmaschinen, selbst anderer Länder, ablichtest, ist dabei vollkommen egal, solange du dir nicht unerlaubt Zutritt auf das Flughafengelände verschaffst. Vermarkten ist 'ne Grauzone, wenn du Fluggerät auf dem Flughafengelände ablichtest...


----------



## totovo (1. August 2014)

Auch die Bundeswehr hat damit eigentlich kein Problem, so lang man nicht dafür auf militärisches Gelände unerlaubt vordringt, zumindest ist das bei uns kein Problem^^ 


Katzenbilder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (2. August 2014)

DP455 schrieb:


> Natürlich darf man das. Schaust einfach mal auf den einschlägigen Seiten vorbei: flugzeugbilder.de , airliners.net oder jetphotos.net . Ob du dabei in Deutschland Regierungs- oder Militärmaschinen, selbst anderer Länder, ablichtest, ist dabei vollkommen egal, solange du dir nicht unerlaubt Zutritt auf das Flughafengelände verschaffst. Vermarkten ist 'ne Grauzone, wenn du Fluggerät auf dem Flughafengelände ablichtest...


 Wir sind ja nicht in der Türkei oder dergleichen, wo es ausdrücklich! VERBOTEN ist, und durch mannshohe Schilder mehrsprachig auch gekennzeichnet ist.

In Deutschland ist das aber kein Ding. Wenn dann nur im Bereich von militärischen Sperrbereichen, und die sind normal so groß, das du eh nichts fotographieren kannst, was interessant ist, ohne dir unerlaubten Zutritt zu verschaffen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. August 2014)

totovo schrieb:


> ...Katzenbilder


 In meinem nächsten leben werd ich katze...


----------



## Zeus18 (3. August 2014)

Nun gestern Abend bin ich noch am Rheinufer entlang gegangen und habe so einiges festgehalten.


----------



## der_yappi (3. August 2014)

1 und 4 sind 
Die zwei mittleren sind nicht mein Fall.

Aber es ist mMn sehr schön zu sehen das die Lernkurve beim Zeus mittlerweile in eine GUTE Richtung geht 

Im Gegensatz zu einem anderen Profichecker...


----------



## ebastler (3. August 2014)

sehr schön, vor allem 4 finde ich super. 1 ist auch gut, die mittleren zwei find ich etwas zu "langweilig". Da gibts einfach wenig zu sehen, finde ich.

Ich hab neulich ein schönes Bild gemacht, aber wills hier nicht posten, da die Fotografierte es nicht wollen würde. So ein Mist.


----------



## call_911 (4. August 2014)

Hab ich hier was von Ka.......tzen gehört? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airboume (4. August 2014)

Ich auch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. August 2014)

Das sind mir eindeutig zu viele Flöhe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerpMonstah (4. August 2014)

Tipps für die Fotografie von Blitzen? Das richtige Wetter ist klar , aber was wird sonst noch benötigt?


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. August 2014)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Tipps für die Fotografie von Blitzen? Das richtige Wetter ist klar , aber was wird sonst noch benötigt?


 Die Cam auf das Gewitter ausrichten und dann nicht mehr verändern. Wenn man nach jedem Biltz in die Richtung schwenkt, wo der Biltz war, dann bekommt man quasi fast nie einen drauf.  Man meint zwar immer das man drehen müsste, weil rechts und links viel bessere und schönere sind aber dem ist leider nicht so.


----------



## totovo (4. August 2014)

Blende Schließen und eine lange Belichtungszeit wählen, dann am besten für 3-4 min. die Serienbildfunktion benutzen, oder wenn es die Kamera anbietet: im kurzen Intervall hintereinander fotografieren...
Sonst braucht es schon eine gewisse Übung um den perfekten Moment ein zu fangen^^


----------



## DerpMonstah (5. August 2014)

Werd's dann heute bei Tageslicht nochmal probieren, danke euch beiden


----------



## Airboume (5. August 2014)

Braucht noch jemand eine helfende Hand?​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

D5000 | Sigma 105mm Makro | F/5.6 | 1/160 Sek. | ISO-635​


----------



## Skysnake (5. August 2014)

spooky 

Tolles Bild


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. August 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das sind mir eindeutig zu viele Flöhe.


 Wo gibt es denn noch katzen mit flöhen...


Airboume schrieb:


> Braucht noch jemand eine helfende Hand?​


 Die schaut aber nicht so aus, als wenn die noch jemandem helfen könnte.


----------



## Placebo (6. August 2014)

Das war das erste und letzte Mal, wo ich eine MF-Linse in absoluter Dunkelheit genutzt habe 
A57, Samyang 85mm f/1.4 @f/3.5, Blitz @1/128 sek, ISO-800


----------



## FlyKilla (6. August 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn noch katzen mit flöhen...


Bei Freigängern kommt das immer wieder vor.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## call_911 (6. August 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn noch katzen mit flöhen...


 

Bauernhofkatzen so wie die beiden Lauser 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (6. August 2014)

Eigentlich ein sehr schönes Bild, mich stört nur der graue Vordergrund. Ich würde das Bild noch etwas beschneiden. Genau oberhalb der grauen Kante und dann rechts soviel weg nehmen, dass das Format passt.


----------



## call_911 (6. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meinst du so, Schrauberopi?


----------



## Schrauberopi (6. August 2014)

Fast, rechts einfach auch noch etwas wegnehmen, so dass du auf ein Format von 3:4 oder 2:3 kommst. Das wirkt etwas angenehmer für das Auge. Einfach mal ausprobieren, wie es am besten passt. Ich würde es etwa so machen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links an den Rand gehen und dafür rechts etwas mehr wegnehmen, funktioniert auch sehr gut, dann sind die Katzen nicht ganz so in der Mitte..


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. August 2014)

call_911 schrieb:


> Bauernhofkatzen so wie die beiden Lauser


 Ich wohne auf einem und wir haben hier 2 katzen. Sollten auch nur die geringsten anzeichen von flöhen/läusen zu sehen sein, wird da was gegen gemacht. (war bis jetzt höchstens 1 mal der fall) Diese teirchen gehören schließlich nicht zu den problemen, die man selbst mal gehabt haben muß.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. August 2014)

War vorhin noch unterwegs.


----------



## call_911 (10. August 2014)

Heute bei Vollmond gemacht, was sagt ihr dazu?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XP1500Monster (10. August 2014)

Sieht nett aus. Ist die Vignettierung (oder bilde ich mir die nur ein) absichtlich oder dem Objektiv zu verdanken?
Und wäre vorne kein Dreck am Auto (und Nummernschild), hätte ich fast gedacht das wäre ne (ungewöhnlich gut fotografierte) Autowerbung.
Wenn du die Vignettierung nicht willst, benutze eine kleinere Blende und dafür etwas längere Belichtung. Aber das muss ich dir eigentlich nicht sagen ^^


----------



## Shizofred (10. August 2014)

Moin moin,

ich hab vor ein paar Tagen ein wenig mit Gimp rumgespielt. Dabei ist das hier rausgekommen.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. August 2014)

Auf Vorfeld A haben wir besuch von der Air Force. Eine C-17 Globemaster. 

Aufgenommen: 10.08.2014 - Vormittags.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. August 2014)

Die 55. Cosmo Rallye Wartburg...
... es gab für mich leider nicht viel zu holen... 
Räder geklaut? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohne kommentar...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und im Kosmodrom.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## call_911 (11. August 2014)

XP1500Monster schrieb:


> Sieht nett aus. Ist die Vignettierung (oder bilde ich mir die nur ein) absichtlich oder dem Objektiv zu verdanken?
> Und wäre vorne kein Dreck am Auto (und Nummernschild), hätte ich fast gedacht das wäre ne (ungewöhnlich gut fotografierte) Autowerbung.
> Wenn du die Vignettierung nicht willst, benutze eine kleinere Blende und dafür etwas längere Belichtung. Aber das muss ich dir eigentlich nicht sagen ^^




Die Vignettierung Hab ich mit PS nachträglich per Hand gemacht, gefällt mir persönlich besser, lenkt (mMn) a bissl mehr aufs Motiv.

Ja ich weiss ich dürfte mal wieder waschen


----------



## DOcean (11. August 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> War vorhin noch unterwegs.


 
bilde ich mir das nur ein oder ist das zweite nicht richtig gerade?


----------



## Zeus18 (11. August 2014)

DOcean schrieb:


> bilde ich mir das nur ein oder ist das zweite nicht richtig gerade?


 
Das weiß ich nicht, ich vermute ein ganz klein wenig nach links gekippt. Aber nur minimal vermute ich.


----------



## XP1500Monster (11. August 2014)

Ich weiß, es geht hier primär um Bilderberatung, aber ich möchte nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen.
Gibt es empfehlenswerte Fotografiezeitschriften, die für Amateure geeignet sind? Also nichts spezielles (eine Zeitschrift nur über z.B. Landfotografie wäre ungeeignet).


----------



## DOcean (11. August 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Das weiß ich nicht, ich vermute ein ganz klein wenig nach links gekippt. Aber nur minimal vermute ich.



hab wohl nenen Knick in der Optik, ich mein das Ufer läuft nach rechts unten weg...


----------



## Zeus18 (11. August 2014)

DOcean schrieb:


> hab wohl nenen Knick in der Optik, ich mein das Ufer läuft nach rechts unten weg...


 
Welchen Knick?


----------



## Schrauberopi (11. August 2014)

ymmd 





			
				XP1500Monster: schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß, es geht hier primär um Bilderberatung, aber ich möchte nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen.
> Gibt es empfehlenswerte Fotografiezeitschriften, die für Amateure geeignet sind? Also nichts spezielles (eine Zeitschrift nur über z.B. Landfotografie wäre ungeeignet).


Der Di-Dikussions-Thread wäre geeignet.
Unbedingt hohlen sollte man sich die Sonderhefte zum Thema Fotografie der PCGH-Redaktion [/schleimmodus]

Ich finde die d-pixx sehr gut. Die haben auch oft sehr gute Tutorials zu verschiedenen Themen. Nebenbei mit 3,30 Euro auch noch sehr günstig.

Die ct-Fotografie hat auch regelmäßig sehr interessante Themen. Auch gut finde ich die Pictures und manchmal (ja nach Themen) die Naturfoto. 

Insbesondere den Testberichten der meisten Zeitschriften - allen voran die Chip, traue ich nicht über den Weg.


----------



## Ralle@ (11. August 2014)

Gestern mal mein 105 Sigma probiert, am Abend davor hat es geregnet.


----------



## DOcean (12. August 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Welchen Knick?


 
da fehlt ein ich....


----------



## nfsgame (14. August 2014)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Unbedingt hohlen sollte man sich die Sonderhefte zum Thema Fotografie der PCGH-Redaktion [/schleimmodus]


 
Bin ich auch dafür - so ganz uneigennützig   .


----------



## Oozy (15. August 2014)

Hier meine ersten Mitzieher, zumindest Versuche. Alles Freihand mit der D7100 und 24-70mm f/2.8 und "out-of-camera", unbearbeitet.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. August 2014)

Ich befürchte, so wird das nix. Die belichtungszeit, z.b. bei bild 1, ist mit 1/13 sek viel zu lang.
Stellle deine kamera mal auf zeitvorwahl. (bei meiner pentax am wählrad Tv) Dann stellst du als vorwahl z.b. 1/80 sek ein und gehst bei wenig licht ggf. noch ein wenig mit dem iso hoch um nicht gleich bei f 2.8 zu landen. (wäre bei den beispiel-bildern z.b. nötig gewesen, da anscheinend nicht sehr viel licht) Die eingestellte verschluß-zeit mußt du natürlich anpassen, je nachdem wie schnell das zu fotografierende objekt ist. (ist halt mit ausprobieren verbunden)


----------



## XP1500Monster (19. August 2014)

New York bei Nacht/Abend - eines meiner ersten Bilder mit der Kamera (Sony RX 100 II). Ich hoffe mal die Exif-Dateien sind dabei, verkleinert habe ich es.


----------



## Schrauberopi (19. August 2014)

Gefällt mir wirklich gut das Bild  Du hast das nächtliche Straßenleben richtig schön eingefangen. Die im Müll wühlende ältere Frau passt da hervorragend rein. Das Einzige, was mich ein klein wenig stört, sind die sehr helle Stoßstange und Rücklichter vom linken Taxi. Es lenkt den Blick etwas ab. Das ist jetzt allerdings jammern auf sehr hohem Niveau.


----------



## XP1500Monster (19. August 2014)

Das war so ein Gelegenheitsfoto. Hätte ich Lightroom oder so, könnte man das ja noch bearbeiten. Mit der Sony-Software kann man nur das gesamte Bild bearbeiten, soweit ich weiß. Das Bild wurde zum Rand hin (Vignette) doch sichtlich dunkler, das habe ich noch minimal bearbeitet.


----------



## Airboume (19. August 2014)

Hatte ich nach der Gamescom mal wieder Lust ein paar Fotos fertig zu machen. Sind nun nicht die spannendsten, da kommen die Tage noch ein paar (hoffentlich ).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

D5000 | Sigma 105mm Makro | F/9 | 1/30 Sek. | ISO-100




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

D5000 | Sigma 105mm Makro |HDR aus neun Einzelfotos | F/6.3 | 1/4000 - 1/15 Sek. | ISO-100

edit: Sorry wegen der Qualität - irgendwie war das mit der .jpg-Kompression schon mal besser. Ich werde mich darum kümmern...​


----------



## ebastler (3. September 2014)

Das Foto war ein Schnappschuss, um mal zu testen, was mein neues Tamron 70-300 f/4-5,6 VC USM so kann.
Erst das gesamte Bild, dann ein 100% Crop von meinem 18MP Sensor der 600D.
Ich find echt unglaublich, was das Objektiv so auflöst...
Um das Geld (240€ inkl. Versand zweiter Hand) ist das echt unglaublich!

Daten: 300mm, f/6,3, 1/400", ISO100



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sehe denen im Talboden vom Berg aus direkt ins Wohnzimmer^^
Also, wenn jemand von euch vor hat, zum Spanner zu werden - kauft euch das Ding XD


----------



## Zeus18 (3. September 2014)

Nun ein normales Fernglas wird es dabei auch tun.


----------



## ebastler (3. September 2014)

Aber ein normales Fernglas hat weder diese Detailschärfe (schon längst getestet) noch kann das fotografieren...


----------



## Zeus18 (3. September 2014)

Ne würde eigentlich ganz mithalten können, zumindest was meins betrifft. Und fürs spannen reicht es ja auch.


----------



## joraku (4. September 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ne würde eigentlich ganz mithalten können, zumindest was meins betrifft. Und fürs spannen reicht es ja auch.


 
Mhh, wie soll das jetzt verstanden werden? 

Hier zwei Bilder von mir. Sind ziemlich verkleinert, aber hoffentlich nicht zu breit für das Forum. Was sind nochmal die Werte? 800 oder 900?

*1. spontanes Freihand-HDR Bild*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
2. Closeup einer Wachs-Fackel*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Groß gibt es die Bilder auf 500px.com. Ist dort jemand von euch aktiv?


----------



## ebastler (4. September 2014)

Das Erste gefällt mir ganz gut, das Zweite ist mir oben und unten etwas zu knapp an der Flamme, bzw deren Reflexion, abgeschnitten.
Ich hätte da ein klein Wenig weiter ausgezoomt, oder wäre etwas weggegangen. Ganz minimal nur.

Ich lade meine Fotos normal in 1620*1080 hoch. Das Forum hier skaliert sie eh automatisch, immer an den Bildschirm des Betrachters angepasst. Dazu ist es ist zu klein für jemanden, der es mir klauen und als Background haben will (will eh keiner, aber egal ^^), und trotzdem noch angenehm groß für Leute mit hochauflösendem Schirm zum Anschauen.
Zudem kommt das raus, wenn man das 1920*1080px Preset bei meinem Tool nimmt, mit dem ich Fotos schnell runterskaliere.

Das Ding klingt wie 10 Hummeln, die wütend herumsurren... Schaut aber verdammt cool aus, wenns fliegt (Eigentlich als Foto für die Dokumentation bei der Arbeit gemacht).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## attilarw (6. September 2014)

/// delete ///


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. September 2014)

Gestern war rallye grünhain...
Ich schätze mal, das war so nicht geplant...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... hat aber den vorteil das man in den kofferraum greifen und erstmal ein bier trinken kann. (haben die da wirklich raus geholt ) Man muß ja nicht mehr fahren...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die paparazzi werden übrigens auch immer aufdringlicher... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (9. September 2014)

Scharuberopi schrieb:
			
		

> @Placebo: Schade, dass die Finger der linken Hand abgeschnitten sind und das Model so mittig steht. Davon ab gefällt es mir gut. Schöne Idee


Danke für die Kritik, wollte nur den DI-Thread ohne neues Bild nicht zuspammen. Will das Projekt auf jeden Fall wiederholen.


Das Bild wird nicht ewig oben bleiben, deshalb poste ich es nur hier mal. Meine Schwester ist etwas vorsichtig, was fremde Foren angeht und hat mir jetzt mal eine Woche eingeräumt. Warum es dafür auf FB bleiben darf, weiß ich auch nicht so recht 

Experiment mit selbst gebasteltem Ringlicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 442 (10. September 2014)

Sternenhimmel im August, so gegen 1 Uhr morgens, 10 mm Brennweite, 50 Aufnahmen mit je 30 Sekunden bei ISO 400 - verrechnet mit Startrails. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DOcean (11. September 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Experiment mit selbst gebasteltem Ringlicht.



Gibts dazu ne Anleitung? Sieht ja schon mal ganz gut aus, könnte runder sein... oder soll der eckig?


----------



## Placebo (11. September 2014)

Die Ecken waren nicht beabsichtigt. Bauweise ist ganz einfach:
Ein Holzbrett mit Loch in der Mitte
Lichterkette/Glühbirnen/LED-Band am Brett kreisförmig anbringen. Leider war mein LED-Band aber so widerspenstig, dass ich es nicht rund hinbekommen habe. Kleber hat auch keiner gehalten, nur Befestigungsschellen. Nimm lieber eine alte Weihnachts-Lichterkette für den ersten Versuch und spar dir die Nerven für spätere Weißabgleichs-Probleme


----------



## TheRealStone (11. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hgj39jkGhiE

Das is ein Video zu einem Ringlicht...


----------



## DOcean (12. September 2014)

Bei der Variante ist das schwarz der Augen leider sehr klein, bei einem Ringblitz ist das schwarze in den Augen größer was ich schöner finde...


----------



## Wired (13. September 2014)

Und außerdem sieht man die Beleuchtung als direkte Reflektion klar im Auge, was auch klar ist bei dem Abstand (im Video). Ist auch kein Konzept welches man empfehlen kann, besser dezente und gedämpfte Direktbeleuchtung das macht bei solchen Portraitfotos richtig gutes strahen der Augen.


----------



## Placebo (13. September 2014)

Das mit den Augen dauert keine 2min in Photoshop. Habe lange überlegt, ob ich es rausretuschieren soll und es dann absichtlich gelassen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. September 2014)

Rallye Bad Schmiedeberg
Die haben wohl eine art "pistenräumer".



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo der lang fährt steht zumindest nicht mehr viel im weg. 
Achja, und wer denkt ein V6/V8/V12 im auto klingt schon gut, der hat so ein ding noch nicht gehört. 

Weisheiten, wie sie nur hinten auf einem auto stehen können...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuschnitt-experiment (meinungen?)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu guter letzt, woran erkennt man das dieser gute mann mit einer kamera von canon fotografiert? (suchbild )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DOcean (15. September 2014)

beim Zuschnitt hätte ich oben noch was weggenommen, man sieht noch bisschen was vom Schriftzug, das linkt ab... meiner Meinung nach...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. September 2014)

Hmmm...Könntest recht haben. So besser?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe zudem noch etwas mehr nachgeschärft. So kommen die fliegenden steinchen auch noch etwas besser heraus.
Alles in allem suche ich nach einer möglichkeit, etwas weniger spektakulär wirkende bilder durch den zuschnitt etwas "besser wirken zu lassen". (herausstellen von details)


----------



## DOcean (15. September 2014)

das oben lenkt nicht mehr ab aber sonst weiß nicht so recht...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. September 2014)

Ich seh schon, da muß ich wohl im stillen kämmerlein noch ein wenig probieren.
Meine vorläufig letzte alternative hätte ein seitenverhältniss von 5/4 und zeigt das ganze auto, aber eng zugeschnitten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oozy (15. September 2014)

Die letzte Variante mit dem ganzen Auto gefällt mir von den geposteten noch am besten. Der Zuschnitt schneidet das Bild so ab, das mir da was fehlt. 

Aber auch das letzte ist nicht so spektakulär, aber das liegt wahrscheinlich auch am Motiv. Eventuell in den goldenen Schnitt setzen und etwas von der Umgebung miteinbeziehen? Allgemein ist mir das Auto etwas gefangen, also etwas wenig Rand. Vielleicht eine Ansicht von schräg-hinten mit Strecke auf der rechten Bildseite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. September 2014)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Aber auch das letzte ist nicht so spektakulär, aber das liegt wahrscheinlich auch am Motiv.


Eben weil das bild als ganzes, so wie es geschossen wurde, nicht so wirklich toll ist, versuche ich es mit einem andern zuschnitt. Ich, als fotografierender, habe nur leider immer die ganze szene im kopf (anfahrt und wie der die kurve rum ist) und komme von daher nicht so richtig auf einen nenner. Im grunde wird es ja auch relativ unspektakulär bleiben, aber ich will halt doch versuchen das beste heraus zu holen.
Das original schaut übrigens so aus (wer es bearbeiten willl... tut euch keine zwänge an, meine bilder sind DRM-frei  ->Anfängerstatus )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Eventuell in den goldenen Schnitt setzen und etwas von der Umgebung miteinbeziehen? Allgemein ist mir das Auto etwas gefangen, also etwas wenig Rand. Vielleicht eine Ansicht von schräg-hinten mit Strecke auf der rechten Bildseite.


Rechts vom auto ist jetzt nicht viel und der fährt ja auch quasi nach links. Hab es entsprechend mal an den rechten rand gesetzt und links noch etwas strecke dazu...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (20. September 2014)

Maritime Woche in Bremen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den habe ich mal selber gefertigt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soth (23. September 2014)

Wo ich gerade das Feuerwerksbild sehe ... hat jemand noch zusätliche Tipps zu dem was man so im Internet (z.B. hier) findet? Ein Stativ ist glücklicherweise nicht vorhanden  und finanziell wohl auch nicht drin. Vielleicht lässt sich noch ein Kirschkernkissen akquiriern, auch wenn ich stark bezweifle, dass mir das aufgrund fehlender Auflagemöglichkeit helfen würde.


----------



## DOcean (23. September 2014)

ich hab gemerkt das Feuerwerk doch verdammt hell ist, also wenn dein Objektiv nicht allzu lichtschwach sollte das auch Freihand mit festem Stand schon mal was werden...


----------



## ebastler (23. September 2014)

Wenn man aber die gesamte Explosion haben will, wäre ne Sekunde Belichtung schon gut...

Ich hab aber schonmal kleinere Raketen freihand geschossen, das ging echt gut...

Belichtungszeit 1s, Blende aufreißen, und ISO anpassen, dass es grob stimmt. Und dann schauen,  nur das Feuerwerk im Bild zu haben, und keine anderen Lichtquellen, denn die sind dann sehr wohl verwackelt.

Die Explosion selbst ist meist so kurz, dass man es auch so irgendwie schafft.


----------



## FlyKilla (23. September 2014)

@ soth: In dem Artikel steht doch gut beschrieben drinnen. Für den Rest sage ich mal, learning by doing. Ach ja, Dein Kissen. Müßte gehen wenn Du einen erhöhten, stabilen platz findest.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soth (24. September 2014)

Ich habe allerdigns kein Stativ, was im Artikel ausdrücklich verlangt ist, deshalb frage ich. Mit Kissen, bzw. der erhöhten Position, sieht es wohl auch schlecht aus (Flussufer) ...
Probieren werde ich es allerdings trotzdem einmal, learning by doing ist da auch mein Motto. Ich sollte wohl vorsichtshalber nur noch ein oder zwei Speicherkarten kaufen


----------



## Placebo (24. September 2014)

Das mit dem Kirschkernkissen hört sich gut an und könnte funktionieren. Ich würde auf jeden Fall eine Fernbedienung oder den Selbstauslöser verwenden und wenn möglich den Spiegel vorher hochklappen (es sei denn du hast eine SLT/Spiegellose).

Mehr als schief gehen kann's nicht


----------



## soth (24. September 2014)

Richtig, außedem habe ich genug Zeit zu probieren, das Feuerwerk ist ja nicht nach einer Minute vorbei 
Spiegelvorauslösung kann die Pentax, jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch einen Tip für einen günstigen (nicht billigen) Fernauslöser.


----------



## FlyKilla (24. September 2014)

Ich habe mir eine App für´s Smartphone besorgt. Kostet schlappe 7,13€. läuft aber nur mit Canon.


----------



## soth (24. September 2014)

Gute Idee, da gibt es auch massenweise Apps für andere Hersteller, dummerweise besitzt mein Smartphone kein Infrarot.


----------



## FlyKilla (24. September 2014)

soth schrieb:


> Gute Idee, da gibt es auch massenweise Apps für andere Hersteller, dummerweise besitzt mein Smartphone kein Infrarot.


USB sollte gehen, oder?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. September 2014)

Rallye zwickauer land.
WP 1/4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zuschauer...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erste hilfe...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Randnotiz... (auf dem grünen aufkleber steht "Buy a Hybrid, I need the Gas")



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Oktober 2014)

Cross und Quad in Thurm (das letzte bild gibts im DI-thread)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (6. Oktober 2014)

Sternenhimmel, oho...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Oktober 2014)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Sternenhimmel, oho...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nun das Erste und das Letzte Bild finde ich irgendwie gering daneben.

Das Zweite und Dritte Bild wiederum sieht sehr gut gelungen aus.


Das hast nun beim ersten Bild und beim Letzten einen etwas viel zu hohen ISO-Wert drinne als bei dem anderen beiden. Beim ersten hast du auch nicht die richtigen Fokus gefunden. Es sähe beim Letzten Bild höchstwahrscheinlich besser aus wenn du es ein wenig abgedunkelt hättest im nach hinein.


----------



## Schrauberopi (6. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du das jetzt auch noch begründen könntest...

Einfach nur zu sagen, dass das Bild daneben ist, finde ich halt etwas daneben.


----------



## taks (8. Oktober 2014)

Schnappschuss


----------



## nfsgame (9. Oktober 2014)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Sternenhimmel, oho...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das Erste ist mal eine andere Definition von Sternenhimmel . Bei den beiden danach finde ich die Belichtung zu knapp. Die sind auf dem kalibrierten Monitor einfach zu dunkel. Versuch mal mit dem Histogramm dabei zu arbeiten. Das sollte nicht nur aus einem dicken fetten Strick am linken Rand bestehen. Beim dritten ist dir das schon besser gelungen als beim zweiten. Da geht der Himmel etwas aus dem reinen schwarz raus und schon etwas ins erstrebenswerte Blaue. 
Wie fokussierst du? Beim Zweiten ist der Fokus etwas daneben (Sterne sind zu "groß"). Versuch mal etwas aus der Stadt rauszufahren. Besonders nördlich von Bremen hast du null Lichtverschmutzung. Da solltest du in Kombination mit einem höheren ISO-Wert deutlich mehr Sterne draufbekommen. Ansonsten hilft Stacken .


----------



## FlyKilla (11. Oktober 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das Erste ist mal eine andere Definition von Sternenhimmel . Bei den beiden danach finde ich die Belichtung zu knapp. Die sind auf dem kalibrierten Monitor einfach zu dunkel. Versuch mal mit dem Histogramm dabei zu arbeiten. Das sollte nicht nur aus einem dicken fetten Strick am linken Rand bestehen. Beim dritten ist dir das schon besser gelungen als beim zweiten. Da geht der Himmel etwas aus dem reinen schwarz raus und schon etwas ins erstrebenswerte Blaue.
> Wie fokussierst du? Beim Zweiten ist der Fokus etwas daneben (Sterne sind zu "groß"). Versuch mal etwas aus der Stadt rauszufahren. Besonders nördlich von Bremen hast du null Lichtverschmutzung. Da solltest du in Kombination mit einem höheren ISO-Wert deutlich mehr Sterne draufbekommen. Ansonsten hilft Stacken .


Entstanden ist das ganze am Steinhuder Meer. Die kamera mußte ich mit einer Taschenlampe bedienen. Es war also ziemlich dunkel. Deshalb ist auch fast alles MF. Und mit den Ergebnissen von  PSE war ich meistens nicht zufriedenen. (trotz raw) Also habe ich sie so belassen wie sie sind.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Oktober 2014)

MF sind Sternenfotos immer - einzig der AF der 6D mag da noch halbwegs zuverlässig funktionieren. Und das Steinhudermeer ist zu nah an Hannover - hab da auch schon Sternenbilder gemacht. Die Lichtverschmutzung ist nicht ohne.


----------



## pixelflair (11. Oktober 2014)

HowTo: Sternfotografie im Harz - PixelFlair Photography

kleine Anregung in Sachen Sternenfotos @ Fly ....


----------



## FlyKilla (11. Oktober 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> MF sind Sternenfotos immer - einzig der AF der 6D mag da noch halbwegs zuverlässig funktionieren.


Öhm, liegt nicht in meiner Preisklasse.


nfsgame schrieb:


> Und das Steinhudermeer ist zu nah an Hannover -  hab da auch schon Sternenbilder gemacht. Die Lichtverschmutzung ist  nicht ohne.


Immer noch besser wie bei mir im Garten.


pixelflair schrieb:


> HowTo:  Sternfotografie im Harz - PixelFlair Photography
> 
> kleine Anregung in Sachen Sternenfotos @ Fly ....


`kay, mir ist klar das ich noch viel lernen kann(muß). So deutlich wollte ich es aber nicht wissen.......


----------



## taks (12. Oktober 2014)

Wolkenhimmel


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Oktober 2014)

...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Oktober 2014)

Hollfeld 2014
Für alle die nicht wissen wo das reserverad im notfall hin zu bauen ist, steht es drauf. (hinten rechts) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fahrer denkt "allrad", evo sagt ""



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine gemütliche fahrt durch die landschaft sollte es eigentlich nicht werden...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


C-Kadett in schräglage



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Ja, das muss so Laut sein!"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"318is leider geil!" (grüner schriftzug über der rechten rückleuchte)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (22. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Oktober 2014)

Nochmal hollfeld
Kaputt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ADMV Classic Cup Reinsdorf (experiment mit schiebezoom und fokusfalle)
Team Doppelkerz (wie bezeichnend ) auf 2 rädern...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und alte motorräder waren auch unterwegs.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grim3001 (22. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocky7 (23. Oktober 2014)

Atackeeeee...


----------



## taks (26. Oktober 2014)

Schnappschuss


----------



## call_911 (4. November 2014)

Neu bei mir in der Kamera-Tasche eingezogen: DanBo 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## call_911 (8. November 2014)

Waiting for a ride...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (8. November 2014)

Ohne Kommentar.... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrauberopi (8. November 2014)

Manche Leute nehmen ihre Kamera wirklich überall hin mit.


----------



## FlyKilla (9. November 2014)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Manche Leute nehmen ihre Kamera wirklich überall hin mit.


Aber nur wenn es sich lohnt.


----------



## ebastler (9. November 2014)

Will nicht wissen, was du da sonst so fotografiert hast...


----------



## FlyKilla (10. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Will nicht wissen, was du da sonst so fotografiert hast...


Nun last doch mal gut sein, ist doch ein sch... Thema. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## call_911 (19. November 2014)

Die letzten warmen Sonnenstrahlen tanken 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (20. November 2014)

Hochzeit Fotografiert 

http://www.fotos-hochladen.nethttp://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/hz3enrzx6j85s.jpg
http://www.fotos-hochladen.nethttp://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/hz108nwhc2d51.jpg
http://www.fotos-hochladen.nethttp://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/hz263ctzblre9.jpg
http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/hz4bqipovkcsw.jpg

"P.s Ja das paar weist das die bilder im Netz landen "
Fotografiert Mit 5D Mark III und Ef 70-200 IS USM II 2,8


----------



## taks (20. November 2014)

xX3rwischtXx schrieb:


> Hochzeit Fotografiert





PS: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/anleitungen-wichtige-praxis-und-test-artikel/162456-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html


----------



## Grim3001 (23. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. November 2014)

Bitte die Bilder hier im Forum hochladen - wir sind *kein *entführenswertes Klickvieh!


----------



## NTREX (27. November 2014)

Na dann will (möchte) ich auch mal ein paar Bilder zeigen 


Bild 1: *Duftöl*  ISO200 - 1/20 Sek. f 6.7 - 90 mm
Bild 2: *Harley* ISO400 - 1/400 Sek. f 10 - 50 mm
Bild 3: *Selketalbahn/Harz*  ISO200 - 1/400 Sek. f 22     bearbeitet mit Gimp 2.8


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. November 2014)

NTREX schrieb:


> Bild 1: *Duftöl*  ISO200 - 1/20 Sek. f 6.7 - 90 mm


Schade das man nicht entziffern kann, was in den jeweiligen fläschchen drin ist...  


> Bild 3: *Selketalbahn/Harz*  ISO200 - 1/400 Sek. f 22


Da hätte ich eher die blende weiter geöffnet und die distanz zur bahn vergrößert um mehr tiefenschärfe zu erreichen. (falls das überhaupt machbar gewesen wäre)

Und von mir mal ein bild weitab von dem was sonst so gepostet wird. Aber diese fläche (fußboden und nur probleme beim herstellen gehabt) hat mir diese woche etliche graue haare beschert und sowas derartig hochglänzendes hat man auch nicht alle tage...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (28. November 2014)

NTREX schrieb:


> Na dann will (möchte) ich auch mal ein paar Bilder zeigen
> 
> 
> Bild 1: *Duftöl*  ISO200 - 1/20 Sek. f 6.7 - 90 mm
> ...


Die Flaschen finde ich ganz interessant. Bei der Harley kannste die Frau in Pink mal ausm Tank retuschieren - das ist ja gruselig . Bei der Bahn stört mich leider der Signalmast etwas, sowie der hässliche Filter, der drübergelegt wurde.


----------



## NTREX (28. November 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Bei der Harley kannste die Frau in Pink mal ausm Tank retuschieren - das ist ja gruselig .


 Oh, die kann ich nicht raus retuschieren, das ist meine Mutti. Da gibt´s ärger  !

Ok das nähste mal passe ich auf, Danke.


----------



## mayo (28. November 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ?..woche etliche graue haare beschert und sowas derartig hochglänzendes hat man auch nicht alle tage...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hardcore Lack


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. November 2014)

mayo schrieb:


> Hardcore Lack


Das ist noch untertrieben. Der besitzer benötigt nun keinen spiegel mehr, ein blick auf den boden reicht. 
Die fläche war vor dem aufarbeiten übrigens weiß geölt...


----------



## Grim3001 (1. Dezember 2014)

Hier mal zwei "Schnappschüsse" vom Wochenende:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Dezember 2014)

Grim3001 schrieb:


> Hier mal zwei "Schnappschüsse" vom Wochenende:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das erste Bild mit der Tachoanzeige gefällt mir. 


(Da fährt wohl jemand ein Mercedes)


----------



## nfsgame (3. Dezember 2014)

Grim3001 schrieb:


> Hier mal zwei "Schnappschüsse" vom Wochenende:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gabs das Zweite nicht schon mal? Muss mal suchen, aber das Motiv plus die Unschärfe über dem gesamten Bild kommen mir bekannt vor.


----------



## taks (4. Dezember 2014)

Kompaktknipse 


Inklusive Bilder von der Kompaktknipse


.


----------



## Grim3001 (4. Dezember 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Gabs das Zweite nicht schon mal? Muss mal suchen, aber das Motiv plus die Unschärfe über dem gesamten Bild kommen mir bekannt vor.



 Sry ... Doppelpost ... ich habs verpeilt!

Als Ausgleich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## katzenatze (11. Dezember 2014)

Moin Moin,

ich hab mich vorgestern mal eine Stunde raus in die Kälte getraut und probiert, den Abendhimmel gegen 20Uhr einzufangen. Für mich ein komplett neues Feld, was das Fotografieren angeht. War aber trotz der kurzen Zeit schon recht lehrreich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Dezember 2014)

Warum zur Hölle f/6.3 und gar f/10? Wenn du Sterne drauf haben willst Blende aufreißen, ISO hoch, Zeit um 10 bis 15 Sekunden und keine starken Lichtquellen im Bild (Mond) oder in der Nähe (große Stadt - Hannover am Bildrand sieht bei uns bei sowas zum Beispiel aus wie ne Supernova).


----------



## katzenatze (11. Dezember 2014)

Wie gesagt - Das waren meine ersten Testversuche  
Mir ist schon klar, das offenblendig mehr geht. Ich wollte einfach mit den Einstellungen spielen und sehen was rauskommt. Bei meinem Tamron 17-50 2.8er fand ich die Bilder mit offenblende irgendwie "milchig".
Niedrige Blende +hohe ISO +10-15sek versuche ich demnächst mal wenn der Mond weg ist und ich Chance habe die Milchstraße mit abzulichten.

Edit:
Ich hab grad mal n Bild rausgesucht, was ich mit ähnlichen Einstellungen, die du vorgeschlagen hast, geschossen hab und in Lightroom mal an den Lichter und Schwarzreglern gedreht. UNFASSBAR wie viele Sterne da drauf sind. Bin total baff  (Man verzeihe mir das Bildrauschen^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle@ (11. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt muss es mal bei uns wolkenfrei sein in der Nacht, dann versuch ich mich auf mal bei Sternenfotografie


----------



## katzenatze (11. Dezember 2014)

Ja, das gewarte auf entsprechendes Wetter nervt. Am liebsten würde ich heute schon wieder raus und mich nochmal dran probieren (und  besonders mal Einsttelungstipps von nfsgame versuchen)

Ich kann dir nr sagen: Nimm dir unbedingt Handschuhe mit. Ich war nur 45 Min draussen und nach 30min wirds schwer die Kamera mit steifgefrorenen Fingern zu bedienen. Aber generell war ich viel zu unvorbereitet. Dachte halt "schnell raus, solange die Wolken weg sind!"


----------



## nfsgame (11. Dezember 2014)

So richtig funktioniert Sternenfotgorafie am besten im tiefsten Winter in ner klaren Nacht bei -10°C und drunter bei Neumond. Klingt esotherisch, aber da ist am wenigsten Mist in der Atmosphäre. Musst dich dann halt nur auch entsprechend kleiden und bisschen Kaffee mitnehmen . Ich denke mal bei dem Wetter werde ich mit nem Kumpel (hier im Forum sky2k4) mal wieder in den Oberharz fahren zum Sterne fotografieren.


----------



## Ralle@ (11. Dezember 2014)

Grad mal ein paar Fotos bei Dämmerung geschossen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. Dezember 2014)

Mit welchen Einstellungen sind die denn geschossen und sind die out of cam oder bearbeitet?


----------



## Ralle@ (12. Dezember 2014)

Bearbeitet habe ich nichts, alles out of cam

Camera EOS 650D
Blende F 2/8
Belichtungszeit 1/125
ISO 100 - 800
Objektiv Sigma AF 105mm

Gestern war es bei Dämmerung schön rot, habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.
Bin selbst stolz auf mich dass die Fotos so schön geworden sind.

Edit:
Habe mal ein paar Bilder von heute eingefügt, bei weiten nicht so intensiv wie gestern und mehr Bildrauschen.
Von Links das erste und zweite haben eine ISO von 640 und das letzte Bild hat eine ISO von 1600. Gestern hatten wir eine extrem schöne Dämmerung, intensives rot und auch noch hell genug für niedrige ISO.


----------



## floppyexe (19. Dezember 2014)

Halong Bay im Januar.
Hintergrund: Es herrschte nicht wie üblich im Januar in Nordvietnam eine östliche bzw südöstliche Luftströmung sondern seit Wochen eine nördliche. Diese wiederrum brachte riesige Mengen an Staubpartikeln aus der Wüste Gobi mit was zur Folge hatte das alles in ein gespenstisch gelbes Licht getaucht wurde.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Dezember 2014)

Hat doch der Weihnachtsmann meinen Hauptrechner besetzt! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fröhliche Weihnachten...


----------



## XP1500Monster (25. Dezember 2014)

Fröhliche Weihnachten!
Bei mir lag gestern die Pentax K-50 mit Kit und Sigma DG OS 70-300mm unterm' Baum. Erste Bilder habe ich schon gemacht, leider war gestern Abend nicht viel Licht im Haus (Freihand -> ISO >6400 sonst verwackelt), aber ich habe mich heute morgen noch mal an den Weihnachtsbaum bzw. an die Kugeln gemacht. Bearbeitet habe ich das Foto mit dem Silkypix-Programm.
Ich hoffe (denke) die Exifs "hängen" noch dran. 
Das Foto "Kugel2b" habe ich mit Iso 1600 geschossen, was ziemlich deutlich zu erkennen ist. Es ist außerdem etwas stärker bearbeitet (Gradiationskurve etwas "kurviger  ). Foto "Kugel3a" habe ich mit Stativ/Ablage und ISO 100 geschossen, ich hätte am liebsten Foto 2b mit Iso 100 und Ablage gehabt. Ich versuche, meine Position gleich noch mal nachzustellen 
Was denkt ihr?
Edit: Ach ja, beides mit manuellem Fokus geschossen. Ich muss noch einiges lernen, erste "Gehversuche" mit Kameras hatte ich im Sommer.


UPDATE:
Nach durchsuchen der Speicherkarte habe ich noch ein Bild gefunden, dass mir gut gefällt - bearbeitet, verkleinert. Ist jetzt im Anhang. Welches findet ihr am besten? Irgendwelche Tipps?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Dezember 2014)

XP1500Monster schrieb:


> Bei mir lag gestern die Pentax K-50 mit Kit und Sigma DG OS 70-300mm unterm' Baum.


Da wünsch ich dir viel spaß damit.  
Sehe aber gerade, das der preis für die sigma-linse wieder ganz schön angezogen hat. Ich hab die mal neu um die 120€ bekommen.  Dennoch ist sie ihren preis auf alle fälle wert! (auch wenn bei mir der OS etwas laut ist)
Und damit auch wieder ein bild hier rein kommt... (momentan sind bilder ja rar gesäht)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... etwas von meiner reste-rampe...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Dank meines Sohnes bin ich jetzt *Stolzer* Besitzer einer DSLR .
Und absoluter Spiegelreflex Laie.

(Canon EOS 100 D, Canon EFS 18-55 mm)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da ich auf Makros stehe hab ich natürlich mal einige versucht. Hier ist mal ein Nooby Makro.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS.:  Bild ist nicht nachbearbeitet

Über Tip`s freue ich mich (bitte für Laien verstänlich Vormulieren )Iso und Belichtungszeit hab ich schonmal gehört und im groben auch verstanden , ich ziehe mir gerade viele Videos zum Thema rein.


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (27. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein schnappschuss


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. Dezember 2014)

Da kann ich auch einen Anbieten .

Hintergrund könnte besser sein ,aber der Kater ließ sich nicht dazu bewegen seinen liegeort zu wechseln .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS.: Meistene schaut er gerade weg wenn ich Abdrücke! Tiere fühlen das.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Dezember 2014)

KillerPfote, versuch mal die Katze nicht anzublitzen . Aber die Ohren sind dran  ...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. Dezember 2014)

Ja der Blitz zerstört offt die  Lichtstimmung.THX für den Tip.
es war aber sehr Dunkel.
Für Profieinstellung kenne ich die Kammera noch zu wenig.
Ich lerne noch die Grundeinstellungen.(Dabei mache ich mir keinen Streß....hab ja Zeit )


----------



## Keinem (27. Dezember 2014)

Was macht man mit einer neuen Errungenschaft, die auf DSLR hört? Genau, man versucht schöne Fotos zu machen  . Ich hab mich mal ein wenig probiert. Steinigt mich bitte nicht  .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Dezember 2014)

Guck mal, dass du das Hauptmotiv irgendwie interessanter in Szene setzt - das Auge des Betrachters darauf zu laufen lässt. Etwa vom "Ende" des Zweigs den Zweig entlang zu den Beeren hin (welche dann in der Fokusebene liegen).


----------



## Keinem (27. Dezember 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Guck mal, dass du das Hauptmotiv irgendwie interessanter in Szene setzt - das Auge des Betrachters darauf zu laufen lässt. Etwa vom "Ende" des Zweigs den Zweig entlang zu den Beeren hin (welche dann in der Fokusebene liegen).



Das merke ich mir. Ich schaue gerade noch mal auf die SD-Karte. Vielleicht habe ich ja noch ein Bild dieser Art  .


----------



## Keinem (27. Dezember 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Guck mal, dass du das Hauptmotiv irgendwie interessanter in Szene setzt - das Auge des Betrachters darauf zu laufen lässt. Etwa vom "Ende" des Zweigs den Zweig entlang zu den Beeren hin (welche dann in der Fokusebene liegen).



In etwa so  ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Entschuldigt für den Doppelpost.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. Dezember 2014)

Von Heute Abend ist schwer die Kammera Ruhig zu Halten wenn man Friert.

Hätte das Bild nicht gepostet,aber ich finde die Strassenlaternen interessant .Sie haben eine Lichtkorona.
Auch gefällt mir die Lichtstimmung und der Erste Schnee dieses Jahres.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab mal die Bildinfos Hochgeladen.
Erstaunlich finde ich den Hohen ISO-Wert (Deswegen Korona um Lampen ?)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(THX 8iosmod ,funtzt Gut mit den Miniaturbildern)


----------



## Keinem (27. Dezember 2014)

Meine Hände waren auch ganz rot, weil es so kalt war.


----------



## taks (28. Dezember 2014)

Auch noch ein bisschen Schnee von mir 


edit: noch was zum Abendausklang




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (28. Dezember 2014)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Erstaunlich finde ich den Hohen ISO-Wert (Deswegen Korona um Lampen ?)


Nein, das sind Blendensterne . Guck mal bei gedrückter Abblendtaste in dein Objektiv. Die Anzahl der "Lichtstrahlen" wird genau der Anzahl der Zwischenräume zwischen den Blendenlamellen entsprechen . Je stärker du abblendest, desto größere Blendensterne erhältst du. Bei Offenblende sollten die nicht da sein .
Du kippst übrigens nach links .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. Dezember 2014)

Fals du mit Blendlamellen ein Objektivaufsatz meinst,habe ich keinen.(So wie auf deinem Profilbild)
Mit nach links Kippen meinst du das Histogramm?(das du nur bei heruntergeladenen Miniaturbild sehen kannst )
Das sich tatsächlich sehr weit links befindet .(ist ja auch Nacht )

Kann die Korona nicht eher wegen der leichten Unschärfe entstanden sein ,die Leider auf dem Bild ist ?


----------



## taks (28. Dezember 2014)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Fals du mit Blendlamellen ein Objektivaufsatz meinst,habe ich keinen.(So wie auf deinem Profilbild)
> Mit nach links Kippen meinst du das Histogramm?(das du nur bei heruntergeladenen Miniaturbild sehen kannst )
> Das sich tatsächlich sehr weit links befindet .(ist ja auch Nacht )
> 
> Kann die Korona nicht eher wegen der leichten Unschärfe entstanden sein ,die Leider auf dem Bild ist ?




Blendenlamellen:
Irisblende â€“ Wikipedia

Kippen:
Der Horizont ist nicht waagerecht / die senkrechten Linien sind nicht parallel zum Bildrand


----------



## nfsgame (28. Dezember 2014)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Fals du mit Blendlamellen ein Objektivaufsatz meinst,habe ich keinen.(So wie auf deinem Profilbild)


Nein, ich meine schon die Blendenlamellen. Keine Streulichtblende.



> Mit nach links Kippen meinst du das Histogramm?(*das du nur bei heruntergeladenen Miniaturbild sehen kannst *)


Halte ich für nen Gerücht (Anhang) .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. Dezember 2014)

THX für die Aufklärung,bin echt der DSLR Laie und Freue mich über jeden Tip.
Welches Programm Nutzt du zur Bildbetrachtung ?
In welchem Dateiformat Schiesst du Bilder?
RAW und JPG oder nur JPG ?
Bei mir blähen sich die Bilddateien bei erster Version ziemlich auf.
Da ich im MOM nicht vorhabe großartig Bilder Nachzubearbeiten Reicht doch Ansich JPG in Bester Qualli ??


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. Dezember 2014)

Sorry Doppelpost.


----------



## nfsgame (28. Dezember 2014)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> THX für die Aufklärung,bin echt der DSLR Laie und Freue mich über jeden Tip.
> Welches Programm Nutzt du zur Bildbetrachtung ?


Zur Betrachtung ganz pragmatisch den Windows-Eigenen .



> In welchem Dateiformat Schiesst du Bilder?
> RAW und JPG oder nur JPG ?


Ausschließlich RAW. Auch wenns für die Agentur ist - da kommts kurz durchn Converter mit Preset. Die zwei Sekunden sind dann noch drin .



> Bei mir blähen sich die Bilddateien bei erster Version ziemlich auf.
> Da ich im MOM nicht vorhabe großartig Bilder Nachzubearbeiten Reicht doch Ansich JPG in Bester Qualli ??


Kann man machen, man verschenkt aber das Potenzial, wenn man später mal Zeit und Muße findet sich an eine Bearbeitung/Verarbeitung zu setzen . Schieß doch beides, RAWs erstmal auffe Rampe aufs NAS/Whatever, JPGs erstmal fürs sofortige Nutzen .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. Dezember 2014)

Danke für deine(eure) Antwort(en) und der Bereitschaft Laien weiterzuhelfen .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. Dezember 2014)

Habs schon wieder hinbekommen .
Doppelpost .
Sorry


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin Total begeistert von der Cam .

Der Mond ist Zeitweise zu sehen und ich mußte meine ersten voll Manuellen Einstellungen Testen.(kurz gegoogelt nach Richtwerten)

Das erste ist mit ner 8erBlende ,400 ISO und 30 sek. Belichtungszeit Aufgenommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Beim zweiten ist die Verschlusszeit um 10sek. kürzer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und nocheinmal 10 sek weniger. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mit einer Guten DSLR alles Möglich ist macht echt Laune.


Mein Kleiner(21) Wollte ein Laserbild machen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mir ist gerade aufgefallen,das bei kürzerer Belichtung das Digitale Rauschen zunimmt.
Ansich sollte ja bei kürzerer Belichtung der Iso erhöht werden .Oder ?


----------



## nfsgame (28. Dezember 2014)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Mein Kleiner(21) Wollte ein Laserbild machen .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solltest du lassen mit nem Laserpointer . Das tut dem Bildsensor nicht gerade gut...  Link



> Mir ist gerade aufgefallen,das bei kürzerer Belichtung das Digitale Rauschen zunimmt.
> Ansich sollte ja bei kürzerer Belichtung der Iso erhöht werden .Oder ?


Wo ist die Frage ? Wenn du im grünen Viereck knipst, dann kommen da die wildesten Sachen raus. Im manuellen Modus hingegen verringerst du lediglich die Lichtmenge, wenn du nur die Belichtungszeit verkürzt. Dadurch sinkt der Input der Analog-Digitalwandler im Sensor und der Signal-Rauschabstand kommt eher zum tragen als bei einem korrekt belichteten Bild .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. Dezember 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Solltest du lassen mit nem Laserpointer . Das tut dem Bildsensor nicht gerade gut...  Link



Ok,der Laser hat nicht Direkt in die Linse gestrahlt,er war nur von der Wand Reflektiert.

Warscheinlich ist auch Direktes Sonnenlicht zu vermeiden ?


----------



## nfsgame (28. Dezember 2014)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Warscheinlich ist auch Direktes Sonnenlicht zu vermeiden ?


Ist unkritischer und wenn grillt es da auch nicht den Sensor, sondern eher den Spiegelkasten samt AF-Modul. Würde ich aber nicht überbewerten. Da gehört schon ne Menge Pech dazu und die passende Kombination aus Brennweite, Fokussierung und Winkel zur Sonne damit da was passiert. Im Liveview würde die Kamera irgendwann ausschalten (hatte ich bisher einmal beim normalen Fotografieren bei nem Footballspiel 2012 bei 35°C im Schatten und ich war mit der 40D samt 70-200L in der Sonne - mir gings den Abend auch nicht so pralle ) und somit die Spiegel in Normalstellung klappen um den Sensor zu schützen. Lass das Ding einfach nicht längere Zeit auf nem Stativ/Tisch/... in die pralle Sonne gucken (sowas ist meiner Meinung nach übrigens der einzig sinnvolle Einsatzort für den Frontdeckel - ich wüsste gerade gar nicht wo meine alle sind ) und mach dir keine Gedanken. Die Dinger können mehr ab als man denkt. 
Die besagte 40D stand in ihrer Einsatzzeit 10 oder 11 Mal bis zum Funktionskolaps unter Wasser und lief nach kurzer Trockenzeit wieder, war mehrmals von einer beachtenswerten Eisschicht überzogen, ich war damit schon komplett eingeschneit an ner Rallyestrecke und hat sich wie gesagt auch schon mal wegen Überhitzung abgeschaltet. Ich habe kaum Sensordreckprobleme gehabt, obwohl ich unter jeden Bedingungen (und waren sie noch so staubig) Objektive gewechselt habe. Am Ende holte sie der zu erwartende Tod durch Verschlussversagen - also nix außergewöhnliches was durch die "Extremeinsätze" zu erklären gewesen wäre. Als Vitrinenkamera hätte sie vermutlich auch nicht mehr geschafft . Die 7D sieht auch nichts anderes, hat auch schon die ein oder andere unvermeidliche Kampfmacke und hat nun die 100.000 Auslösungen geknackt. Also keine Sorgen machen - fotografieren gehen  !


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Dezember 2014)

Deine Kammera und Du hast ja schon ne Menge erlebt.
Gut zu Wissen das man einer Guten Cam mehr zumuten kann als man meint.
Ich bin aber eher Vorsichtig damit.
(Werde wohl im Leben keine Neue bekommen)
Danke fürs Mutmachen.
Ich finde durchs Ausprobieren lernt man schon eine Menge und mit deinen(euren)Tips kann ja nichts mehr schiefgehen.


----------



## Keinem (29. Dezember 2014)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Deine Kammera und Du hast ja schon ne Menge erlebt.
> Gut zu Wissen das man einer Guten Cam mehr zumuten kann als man meint.
> Ich bin aber eher Vorsichtig damit.
> (Werde wohl im Leben keine Neue bekommen)
> ...


Wieso denn keine Neue  ?

Ein Grund für eine Neue wäre alleine schon, dass die Ansprüche an diese mit der Zeit steigen .


----------



## Oozy (29. Dezember 2014)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Wieso denn keine Neue  ?
> 
> Ein Grund für eine Neue wäre alleine schon, dass die Ansprüche an diese mit der Zeit steigen .


Stimmt, aber i.d.R. sollte er mal mindestens 10'000 Auslösungen tätigen. Was bringt eine "bessere" Kamera, wenn man (noch) nicht weiss, wie damit umzugehen. Die Ansprüche steigen mit der Zeit, aber bei Schusters Leisten zu bleiben ist manchmal nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Keinem (29. Dezember 2014)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber i.d.R. sollte er mal mindestens 10'000 Auslösungen tätigen. Was bringt eine "bessere" Kamera, wenn man (noch) nicht weiss, wie damit umzugehen. Die Ansprüche steigen mit der Zeit, aber bei Schusters Leisten zu bleiben ist manchmal nicht verkehrt.


Ich meine ja nur, weil er geschrieben hatte, dass es seine Letzte gewesen sein wird  . Ich stimme dir sonst zu  .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Dezember 2014)

Das hängt Schlicht und ergreifend mit dem Preis zusammen 400-500€ für eine Kammera übersteigen einfach mein Budget.
Hätte ich diese nicht zu Weihnachten bekommen,hätte ich keine^^.
Danke Sohn  .


----------



## Keinem (29. Dezember 2014)

Dann viele Grüße an den Kameraspender  .


----------



## hann96 (29. Dezember 2014)

So, dann kommt nun mein erstes Amateur-Foto hier in diesem Thread! 
Eigentlich habe ich mir die Kamera zum filmen gekauft, die Foto-Funktion soll ja aber nicht einrosten 

Mit GIMP habe ich die Blume hervorgehoben (den Rot Wert ein wenig erhöht).
Leider waren die Lichtverhältnisse schlecht. 

Freue mich über Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge!

PS:
Wie kann man die Anhänge hier im Post einbinden?


----------



## Keinem (29. Dezember 2014)

An sich eine nette Idee. Der Hintergrund bzw. dieser Blaustich gefällt mir persönlich nicht.


----------



## hann96 (29. Dezember 2014)

8iosmod schrieb:


> An sich eine nette Idee. Der Hintergrund bzw. dieser Blaustich gefällt mir persönlich nicht.



Danke für die Antwort,

diesen "Blaustich" kann ich mir auch nur durch die schlechten Lichtverhältnisse erklären (es war später Nachmittag und die Sonne schien nicht).
Ich werde morgen Mittag nochmal das gleiche Motiv fotografieren (wenn es nicht schneit) und dann hoffentlich mit Sonne.


----------



## Keinem (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich kann mir das nur mit einer unglücklichen Bearbeitung oder einem falschen Weißabgleich erklären  . Hattest du den manuell eingestellt?


----------



## hann96 (29. Dezember 2014)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Ich kann mir das nur mit einer unglücklichen Bearbeitung oder einem falschen Weißabgleich erklären  . Hattest du den manuel eingestellt?


Oh, den weißabgleich habe ich vergessen. 
Und ja, Manuel eingestellt.


----------



## Keinem (29. Dezember 2014)

Der war doch bestimmt auf der Voreinstellung für Glühbirnen, richtig  ?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Dezember 2014)

Sieht aber schon sehr Künstlerisch gestaltet aus. Mir gefällt es.Vorallem der Kontrast Blau und Rot.
Ich hab noch ein williges Fotomotiv gefunden(diesmal ohne Blitz).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (29. Dezember 2014)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Sieht aber schon sehr Künstlerisch gestaltet aus. Mir gefällt es.Vorallem der Kontrast Blau und Rot.
> Ich hab noch ein williges Fotomotiv gefunden(diesmal ohne Blitz).
> 
> 
> ...



Süß  .

Mit welchen Einstellungen hast du fotografiert  ?

Vielleicht solltest du eine höhere Verschlusszeit, anstatt des hohen ISO-Wertes nehmen sollen  .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Dezember 2014)

1/8 Verschlusszeit
3.5 Blende
6400 ISO
18mm Brennweite
Weißabgleich  Auto

Da er selten wirklich Ruhig hält,finde ich ne kürzere verschlusszeit ergiebiger.

PS.: Das ist Peters Jagtmodus ,da ist er den Schatten der Kammera am hinterherjagen


----------



## Keinem (29. Dezember 2014)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> 1/8 Verschlusszeit
> 3.5 Blende
> 6400 ISO
> 18mm Brennweite
> ...



Nutzt du nur die Lichtquelle hinter dem zu fotografierenden Objekt?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Dezember 2014)

Ja ich habe kein seperates Licht zum Fotografieren.
Hab aber noch extra das Küchenlicht angemacht.
Bin ja noch am Anfang und Equipment hält sich in Grenzen.
Ich finde aber die Lichtstimmung schon angenehm Warm.


----------



## nfsgame (29. Dezember 2014)

hannover96xdneu schrieb:


> Und ja, Manuel eingestellt.


Was kann der denn dafür? Seine Eltern hätten echt einen anderen Namen wählen sollen !


----------



## Keinem (29. Dezember 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Was kann der denn dafür? Seine Eltern hätten echt einen anderen Namen wählen sollen !


Bei manchen ist die Rechtschreibung eben mehr oder weniger ausgeprägt  .

Verstehen tut man sie trotzdem  .


----------



## hann96 (29. Dezember 2014)

@Rechtschreibung

Normalerweise achte ich darauf, wenn man aber zwangsweise von dem Handy aus schreiben muss und zusätzlich unter Zeitdruck steht, dann passiert so etwas .


----------



## Rat Six (29. Dezember 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Was kann der denn dafür? Seine Eltern hätten echt einen anderen Namen wählen sollen !


Nein, ich mag meinen Namen!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. Dezember 2014)

Nein die sind nicht von mir die sind von meinem Kleinen .
Ich schmeiß lieber Brot statt Böller ^^.(Die Älteren von euch kennen noch den Slogan)

Manuell
1/25 Verschlusszeit
6.3 Blende
1600 ISO
55.0 Brennweite (EF-S18-55mm)
ohne Blitz
Bildstil Neutral
3 Schärfe  ??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das zweite ist mit Anderen Einstellungen.Immer noch zu Dunkel ?

Manuell
1/15 Verschlusszeit
5.6 Blende
400 ISO
47.0mm Brennweite
Blitz Aus
Bildstil Neutral
Schärfe 0



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bilder sind nicht zu Werten und dienen nur dem zusammenhang 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fast Totale




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was bedeutet Schärfe 3 bzw. 0
Wie weit kann ich den ISO -Wert hochsetzen ohne das es krass Rauscht?


----------



## Keinem (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle versuchen, unter ISO 1600 zu bleiben  .

Das zweite Bild gefällt mir von den Einstellungen besser  .

Versuche mal einen nicht so hohen Blendenwert bzw. "Zoom" zu nehmen. Dann sollte das Bild auch heller sein, bei den gleichen Resteinstellungen  .


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Dezember 2014)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Nein die sind nicht von mir die sind von meinem Kleinen .


Das sagen sie alle...  


> Was bedeutet Schärfe 3 bzw. 0


Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich keine canon habe. Allerdings gibts bei meiner pentax die auslöse-priorisierung geschwindigkeit bzw. scharf. Das wird wohl so etwas ähnliches sein... 


> Wie weit kann ich den ISO -Wert hochsetzen ohne das es krass Rauscht?


Ich versuche eigentlich nicht über ISO 1600 zu gehen. Dabei ist das rauschen aber eigentlich noch das kleinste problem, da dir mit steigender ISO die details im bild abhanden kommen. (es wirkt dann einfach unscharf obwohl es das nicht sein dürfte)
Das rauschen selbst ist dabei in meinen augen relativ. Grob gesagt, helle bereiche rauschen weniger als dunkle.
So, nun hätte ich aber noch eine bitte:
Skaliere deine bilder doch bitte vor dem posten herunter. (notfalls mit paint) Es reicht eine fullHD-ähnliche auflösung fürs forum. Dadurch sind die bilder erheblich kleiner und es hat ja schließlich nicht jeder VDSL.


----------



## HamaSmith (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich schmeisse mich mal in die Runde. .....

EOS 40D
EF 100mm Macro
ISO: 640
1/125
Freihand und ein bisschen EBV.


----------



## Keinem (30. Dezember 2014)

HamaSmith schrieb:


> Ich schmeisse mich mal in die Runde. .....
> 
> EOS 40D
> EF 100mm Macro
> ...



Sehr schön  . Gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut  .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Tips,als Nooby weiß ich noch gar nicht welche Werte man so als Standart benutzt.
Ausser:Blende Acht bei Nacht .


8iosmod schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle versuchen, unter ISO 1600 zu bleiben  .
> 
> Das zweite Bild gefällt mir von den Einstellungen besser  .
> 
> Versuche mal einen nicht so hohen Blendenwert bzw. "Zoom" zu nehmen. Dann sollte das Bild auch heller sein, bei den gleichen Resteinstellungen  .



Mit kleineren Blenden Werten sollte das Bild auf jeden Fall mal Heller werden.Werde ich mal ausprobieren.




> Ich versuche eigentlich nicht über ISO 1600 zu gehen. Dabei ist das  rauschen aber eigentlich noch das kleinste problem, da dir mit  steigender ISO die details im bild abhanden kommen. (es wirkt dann  einfach unscharf obwohl es das nicht sein dürfte)
> Das rauschen selbst ist dabei in meinen augen relativ. Grob gesagt, helle bereiche rauschen weniger als dunkle.
> So, nun hätte ich aber noch eine bitte:
> Skaliere deine bilder doch bitte vor dem posten herunter. (notfalls mit  paint) Es reicht eine fullHD-ähnliche auflösung fürs forum. Dadurch sind  die bilder erheblich kleiner und es hat ja schließlich nicht jeder  VDSL.



Und ISO1600 Merke ich mir .


Die Bilder hab ich verkleinert Hoffe das 1620x1080 in Ordnung geht (auch für nicht VDSL)

@HamaSmith
finde dein Bild Super Scharf und sehr gelungen.
Hast du das nachbearbeitet?


----------



## HamaSmith (30. Dezember 2014)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Und ISO1600 Merke ich mir .



Welche Kamera hast du? Ist nicht unwichtig. Meine liebe EOS 40D rauscht auch gerne mal bei ISO 800 und darüber hinaus sowie so.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. Dezember 2014)

Hatte ich einige Seiten vorher erwähnt.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-kritik-beratung-post7056229.html#post7056229

Canon EOS 100D ,EF-S18-55mm Objektiv.

Wird Zeit das ich mal bei Ausreichenden Tageslicht Fotos mache .


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2014)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Wie weit kann ich den ISO -Wert hochsetzen ohne das es krass Rauscht?


So hoch wie es für das Bild nötig ist. Ich gehe beim 18MP-Sensor von Canon bis ISO6400. Dann im RAW-Converter auf 3000px lange Kante verkleinert und schon ists brauchbar...


----------



## HamaSmith (30. Dezember 2014)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> @HamaSmith
> finde dein Bild Super Scharf und sehr gelungen.
> Hast du das nachbearbeitet?



Hi,
an der Schärfe habe ich nichts gedreht. Eine ruhige Hand, der richtige Moment und ein bisschen Übung, dann bekommt man sowas hin. Am Bild selber habe ich etwas an den Tonwerten geändert. Selten bekommt man so Intensive Farben hin. Da muss man hin und wieder etwas nach helfen


----------



## HamaSmith (30. Dezember 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> So hoch wie es für das Bild nötig ist. Ich gehe beim 18MP-Sensor von Canon bis ISO6400. Dann im RAW-Converter auf 3000px lange Kante verkleinert und schon ists brauchbar...



Vorrausgesetzt man setzt auf RAW. Bei JPG hat man bei solchen Werten häufig verloren.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2014)

HamaSmith schrieb:


> Vorrausgesetzt man setzt auf RAW. Bei JPG hat man bei solchen Werten häufig verloren.


Ist für die Zeitungen und Magazine an die ich verkaufe aber auch häufig uninteressant. Die sitzen nicht mit der Nase vor einer 200%-Ansicht - das Druckraster wirkt entrauschend. Ich habe hier ein ISO3200-Bild aus der 40D in 80cm langer Kante an der Wand hängen und man sieht kein Rauschen .
Übrigens: Gewöhnt dir mal an die "Bearbeiten"-Funktion zu verwenden. Vermeidet Doppelpostings .


----------



## HamaSmith (30. Dezember 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ist für die Zeitungen und Magazine an die ich verkaufe aber auch häufig uninteressant.


Welche wären das?  



> Die sitzen nicht mit der Nase vor einer 200%-Ansicht - das Druckraster wirkt entrauschend. Ich habe hier ein ISO3200-Bild aus der 40D in 80cm langer Kante an der Wand hängen und man sieht kein Rauschen .


 ISO3200 und kein Rauschen? Sorry, aber das kann ich dir nicht glauben. Ausser du hast ne Wunder 40D besessen. Bei mir fängt die 40D schon bei ISO800 leicht an zu rauschen bzw. kommt ne Leckere Körnung dazu.
Und ich spreche von "Out of Cam" Bilder. 
Welches Motiv zeigt dein Bild? 




> Übrigens: Gewöhnt dir mal an die "Bearbeiten"-Funktion zu verwenden. Vermeidet Doppelpostings .


Man möge mir meinen ersten Doppelpost in diesem Forum verzeihen.

Gruß


----------



## SanjiWhite (30. Dezember 2014)

Die Schärfe-Einstellung  wird wahrscheinlich den Grad der digitalen "Nachschärfung" des Bildes in der Kamera bestimmen. Vorausgesetzt du nutzt JPEG


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2014)

HamaSmith schrieb:


> Welche wären das?


Im Dezember waren das die Süddeutsche Zeitung, einige Male die SWP, mehrere Male der Bonner Generalanzeiger, die Schwabenpost, die Bild war glaube ich auch dabei, das Handball-Magazin, der Zollern-Alb-Kurier, ...  Für mehr müsste ich jetzt ins Abrechnungssystem der Agentur gucken .



> ISO3200 und kein Rauschen? Sorry, aber das kann ich dir nicht glauben. Ausser du hast ne Wunder 40D besessen. Bei mir fängt die 40D schon bei ISO800 leicht an zu rauschen bzw. kommt ne Leckere Körnung dazu.


Dann glaubs mir halt nicht. Ich bin kein verbohrter Pixelpeeper, ich gehe fotografieren und verdiene einen guten Teil des Lebensunterhalts mit den Bildern. Also werden sie so schlecht nicht sein. Die 40D ist dabei übrigens immer noch als Zweitgehäuse im Einsatz. 



> Und ich spreche von "Out of Cam" Bilder.
> Welches Motiv zeigt dein Bild?


Tjaa, ich nicht. Wie oben (und von dir zitiert) schon erwähnt. Es handelt sich um Astrofotografie bei dem Print.


----------



## HamaSmith (31. Dezember 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Im Dezember waren das die Süddeutsche Zeitung, einige Male die SWP, mehrere Male der Bonner Generalanzeiger, die Schwabenpost, die Bild war glaube ich auch dabei, das Handball-Magazin, der Zollern-Alb-Kurier, ...  Für mehr müsste ich jetzt ins Abrechnungssystem der Agentur gucken .


Musst du nicht gucken, scheint sich eh fast nur um Papier Zeitungen zu handeln. Da ist die Qualität der Fotos (ich spreche nicht vom Inhalt) nicht so wichtig. So viel Feinheit gibt das Papier auf dem gedruckt wird nicht her. 
Aber schön, dass du ein paar Bilder verkaufen kannst, hätte wohl fast jeder gerne 



> Dann glaubs mir halt nicht. Ich bin kein verbohrter Pixelpeeper, ich gehe fotografieren und verdiene einen guten Teil des Lebensunterhalts mit den Bildern. Also werden sie so schlecht nicht sein. Die 40D ist dabei übrigens immer noch als Zweitgehäuse im Einsatz.


Gott bewahre! Ich bin selber nicht so ein Mensch. Aber es fällt zwischen durch mal auf.  Du machst mich Neugierig. Kann man deine Bilder irgendwo einsehen? Vieleicht bei 500px?  




> Tjaa, ich nicht. Wie oben (und von dir zitiert) schon erwähnt. Es handelt sich um Astrofotografie bei dem Print.


Astrofotografie und kein rauschen? Hab mich mal selber versucht, aber ohne rauschen geht es nicht.  Entweder zu lange belichtet oder ISO rauf und kürzer belichten.


----------



## Keinem (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der DI-Amateur-Thread [Alle Bilder, Kritik &amp; Beratung]*

Beispielbilder würde ich auch gerne mal sehen bzw. mehr Bilder  .

Du postest hier ja schon welche  ...


----------



## nfsgame (31. Dezember 2014)

HamaSmith schrieb:


> Musst du nicht gucken, scheint sich eh fast nur um Papier Zeitungen zu handeln.


Schrieb ich ja oben, dass das Druckraster entrauschend wirkt . Dachte damit wäre klar, dass es sich meist um Printpublikationen handelt .



> Du machst mich Neugierig. Kann man deine Bilder irgendwo einsehen? Vieleicht bei 500px?


Zum Beispiel:
Eibner-Pressefoto (Bilder vom Spiel Wolfsburg-Köln vom 30.12. sind zB von mir - generell alles wo "DRT" im Dateinamen steht)
Eibner-Pressefoto (Braunschweig-FCB Basketball)
Konzertfotografie by Daniel-André Reinelt (Konzertportfolio als Slideshow auffer Startseite)
Im Anhang mal eins bei ISO4000 aus der 7D
Und zwischendurch mal hier im DI-Thread...


----------



## HamaSmith (31. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Links! Von der Qualität überzeugen mich die Bilder, aber nicht der Inhalt. Sport - Fotografie ist nicht meins 

Allerdings sehe ich in den Bilder Konzertportfolio rauschen !!!    Sorry, der musste sein 

So, Neugierde gestillt, vielen Dank und gute Nacht bei ihr alle.


Grüße


----------



## Keinem (31. Dezember 2014)

Jap, das ist Rauschen  .

Das, was im Zentrum steht, ist jedoch knackscharf  .

Wobei ich das Rauschen noch in Ordnung finde.

Da wird die Zeitung den Bildgenuss limitieren nicht das Bild  .

Ich könnte mir noch mehr Bilder anschauen  .

Hast du noch Links  ?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (31. Dezember 2014)

Da muß ich ja noch viel üben bis ich so Fotos hinbekomme.
Echt .
Bei Sportbilder hat man ja nicht so viel Zeit die Kammera einzustellen.Dennoch sind die Ergebnisse überzeugent .
Auch euch eine Gute Nacht.
Morgen(ne Heute) muß ich mit meinem Kleinen(21)  Sylvesterbilder Machen ^^.
Ich habe garkeine Richtige Lust ^^.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bearbeite........

War Heute echt mal *Rausgegangen*..
Das Licht war Mäßig,Dunstig ,Bewölkt.
Hab viel im Manuellen Modus gespielt^^.
Ich hab aber auf fast allen Bildern das Problem das sie zu blass und leicht überbelichtet wirken (oder auch sind)

Manuell



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1/125 Verschl.
4.0 Blende
200 ISO
Spotmessung
18mm Brennweite
Bildstil Neutral

Automatikeinstellung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1/200 Verschl.
3.5 Blende
100 ISO
Merfeldmessung
18mm Brennweite
Bildstil Auto

Ich Tippe mal drauf das ich einen zu hohen ISO-Wert eingestellt hatte ?


----------



## HamaSmith (31. Dezember 2014)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Hab viel im Manuellen Modus gespielt^^.
> Ich hab aber auf fast allen Bildern das Problem das sie zu blass und leicht überbelichtet wirken (oder auch sind)
> 
> 
> Ich Tippe mal drauf das ich einen zu hohen ISO-Wert eingestellt hatte ?



Zu hoch ist ISO 200 überhaupt nicht. Ich hätte evtl. sogar bei diesem Wetter eher auf ISO 400 gesetzt um auf kürzere Verschlusszeiten zu kommen.
Wo hier der Unterschied liegt, dass ist der Bildstil und Weißabgleich. 
Deine Manuelle Einstellung -Bildstil NEUTRAL- wirkt sich halt Neutral auf die Farben ect aus. 
Im Automatik macht die Kamera gerne schöne Farben - Sie erhöht die Sättigung ect. Im Automatik Modus wird natürlich auch der Weißabgleich je nach Licht, Wärmer oder Kälter eingstellt. Auf dem letzten Foto ist er eher Warm gewählt. 

Spiele einfach mal mit dem Bildstil und dem Weißabgleich 

Edit: Ab die Messung vergessen. Du hast bei deinem Manuellen Bild die Spotmessung gewählt. Hier wird nur das Licht in der Mitte des Bildes gemessen. So wirkt das Bild je nach Motiv entweder ein wenig Unter- oder Überbelichtet. So wie bei deinem Bild.

Die Kamera hat die Mehrfeldmessung gewählt. Hier wird Quasi das Ganze Bild das durch die Optik fällt, zur richtigen Einstellung genutzt. 
Auch bitte damit beschäftigen


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (31. Dezember 2014)

Ok,vielen Dank...ist ja echt ne Menge zu Beachten für ein Gutes Bild.
Hatte genau von der Scene, ISO 800,400 bis ISO 200 gewählt.
Ergebniss viel zu Hell bis das letzte Manuell .
Ja mit dem Bildstil blick ich bei der Kammera noch nicht so wirklich durch (kommt noch )

Hab gerade mal ein Bild zu Testzwecken,mit Picasa3,nachbearbeitet.

Orginalbild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit ein wenig Farbtemperatur und Tiefe,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wird daraus schon ein brauchbares Bild .

PS.: Es ist Winter  da sind die Gärten nicht so schön .


----------



## HamaSmith (31. Dezember 2014)

Siehst du, schon etwas besser. 

Einfach rum probieren und testen. Dank der Digitalen Technik muss man sich schließlich keine Gedanken mehr um den Film machen 

Versuche mal dein Gebiet zu finden in dem du dich am wohlsten fühlst. 
 Bei mir ist es z.B. die Macrofotografie. 

Aber ganz wichtig - So lange es nur ein Hobby ist, zwinge dich zu nichts! Wenn du kein Bock hast Fotos zu machen, dann mach es auch nicht. Ein Hobby soll schließlich spass machen 

Ich war jetzt seit gut 1 Monat nicht mehr unterwegs.


----------



## Airboume (31. Dezember 2014)

Halludatach,
ich habe mich mal meinem liebsten Bild aus München gewidmet, bin mir aber unsicher bei den Farben - irgendwelche Ideen, was ich da machen kann?
Das erste Bild ist so gut wie direkt aus der Kamera (raw -> jpg, etwas Belichtung angepasst) und das Zweite mit meinen ungefähren Farbvorstellungen (und ohne Schild und Spielplatz ).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _ - _ - _ - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


D5000 | AF-S Nikkor 18-105mm | F/8 | 1.3Sek | ISO-100 | ND0.9 (oder sogar ND1.8, bin mir nicht sicher)

Allen einen guten Start in das neue Jahr


----------



## taks (31. Dezember 2014)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> PS.: Es ist Winter  da sind die Gärten nicht so schön .



Ich würd bei dem Bild den Bildaufbau anderst machen.
Bei dem Bild hast du sehr viele Objekte die über das ganze Bild verteilt sind.
Versuche etwas davon in den Vordergrund zu rücken.

als Bsp:
Du könntest die Kamera 30cm über dem Boden halten und dann die mittlere Plattenreihe in der Mitte des Bild platzieren. 
siehe Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (31. Dezember 2014)

Gute Idee,war aber zu Matschig und nicht mein Garten ,deswegen muste ich vor dem Tor Ablichten.
Läufst du eigentlich noch Normal über die Strasse oder hast du schon immer ein Fertiges Bild vor Augen  ?

@HamaSmith
Makro fand ich schon immer Gut .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Airboume schrieb:


> Halludatach,
> ich habe mich mal meinem liebsten Bild aus München gewidmet, bin mir  aber unsicher bei den Farben - irgendwelche Ideen, was ich da machen  kann?
> Das erste Bild ist so gut wie direkt aus der Kamera (raw -> jpg,  etwas Belichtung angepasst) und das Zweite mit meinen ungefähren  Farbvorstellungen (und ohne Schild und Spielplatz ).
> 
> ...



Sieht Stark aus mit der Langzeitbelichtung schön zum Träumen .
Welches Programm benutzt du zum Nachbearbeiten ??


----------



## Keinem (31. Dezember 2014)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Gute Idee,war aber zu Matschig und nicht mein Garten ,deswegen muste ich vor dem Tor Ablichten.
> Läufst du eigentlich noch Normal über die Strasse oder hast du schon immer ein Fertiges Bild vor Augen  ?
> 
> @HamaSmith
> ...



Ist das zweite Bild mit ISO 800 oder 1600 entstanden  ?

So, jetzt muss ich mich auch mal wieder überwinden und zwei Fotos zeigen  . Ich muss sagen, dass ich nach zwei Wochen mit der DSLR schon besser damit klar komme. Was meint ihr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HamaSmith (31. Dezember 2014)

8iosmod schrieb:


> So, jetzt muss ich mich auch mal wieder überwinden und zwei Fotos zeigen  . Ich muss sagen, dass ich nach zwei Wochen mit der DSLR schon besser damit klar komme. Was meint ihr?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das zweite gefällt mir besonders gut! Die Farben und der Schärfeverlauf gefällt. Man denkt, man stehe auf diesem Weg 

Bild 1 ist mir Persönlich zu dunkel. Hast du evtl. die RAW Datei ( wenn vorhanden)? Würde ich gerne mal ein bisschen bearbeiten. Und wenn wir dabei sind, dass zweite auch


----------



## Keinem (31. Dezember 2014)

HamaSmith schrieb:


> Das zweite gefällt mir besonders gut! Die Farben und der Schärfeverlauf gefällt. Man denkt, man stehe auf diesem Weg
> 
> Bild 1 ist mir Persönlich zu dunkel. Hast du evtl. die RAW Datei ( wenn vorhanden)? Würde ich gerne mal ein bisschen bearbeiten. Und wenn wir dabei sind, dass zweite auch



Ich speicher immer JPEG (fine) und RAW  .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (31. Dezember 2014)

Das ist mit ISO 800 entstanden,wie alle Bilder von Heute ,ein klein wenig mit Picasa nachbearbeitet.



8iosmod schrieb:


> Ist das zweite Bild mit ISO 800 oder 1600 entstanden  ?
> 
> So, jetzt muss ich mich auch mal wieder überwinden und zwei Fotos zeigen  . Ich muss sagen, dass ich nach zwei Wochen mit der DSLR schon besser damit klar komme. Was meint ihr?
> 
> ...





Das Waldbild gefällt mir auch sehr.Hast du Gut geschossen .

Welche Richtwerte kann ich,Heute Abend,für das Feuerwerk verwenden?
ISO,Blende,Verschlusszeit ?
Evtl. mal ne Langzeitbelichtung.
Um 0.00UHR hat man nicht so viel Zeit zum einstellen.Da ja da das Meiste Feuerwerk zu sehen ist .


----------



## Keinem (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich Frage mich noch, ob ich mit meiner neuen DSLR überhaupt raus gehe, wegen den ganzen "Staubpartikel", die bei der Knallerei immer entstehen  .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich muß,der Kammeraschenker würde gerne ein paar Bilder von seinem Feuerwerk haben .
Ausserdem halt ich mich immer weit genug vom Geschehen weg.
Bei Grundsätzlichen Einstellungen für Feuerwerk habe ich den link gefunden:

http://Das ist mit ISO 800 entstand...e ,ein klein wenig mit Picasa nachbearbeitet. 

So als Richtwerte schon ne Hilfe.

ISO hab ich mal auf 200 gestellt
Blende auf ca. 9
Belichtung 4 sek.

mal sehen^^.

Allen PCGHlern wünsche ich einen Guten ,Unfallfreien Übergang und ein Frohes Neues Jahr.


----------



## Keinem (31. Dezember 2014)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Ich muß,der Kammeraschenker würde gerne ein paar Bilder von seinem Feuerwerk haben .
> Ausserdem halt ich mich immer weit genug vom Geschehen weg.
> Bei Grundsätzlichen Einstellungen für Feuerwerk habe ich den link gefunden:
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, dass 2 Sekunden schon reichen würde  .


----------



## Placebo (31. Dezember 2014)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Ich Frage mich noch, ob ich mit meiner neuen DSLR überhaupt raus gehe, wegen den ganzen "Staubpartikel", die bei der Knallerei immer entstehen  .


Viel passiert da nicht. Hatte die schon drei mal beim Silvester dabei und sie zeigt immer noch keine Anzeichen, gereinigt werden zu müssen. Du musst für ein gutes Foto die Rakete ja nicht gleich ins Kameragehäuse schießen


----------



## Keinem (31. Dezember 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Viel passiert da nicht. Hatte die schon drei mal beim Silvester dabei und sie zeigt immer noch keine Anzeichen, gereinigt werden zu müssen. Du musst für ein gutes Foto die Rakete ja nicht gleich ins Kameragehäuse schießen


Ich habe aber nur ein 18-55mm-Objektiv  .

Da kann es schon mal sein, dass man wirklich zu nah an die Rakete kommt  .


----------



## ebastler (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der DI-Amateur-Thread [Alle Bilder, Kritik &amp; Beratung]*

Also ich habe Feuerwerk bislang nur einmal fotografiert, und da musste ich bei ca. 30mm maximal bleiben, damit ich es gescheit draufgekriegt hab...
Okay, war recht nahe dran. Aber mit 55mm kommst du garantiert nicht zu nahe ans Feuerwerk XD


----------



## Keinem (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der DI-Amateur-Thread [Alle Bilder, Kritik &amp; Beratung]*



ebastler schrieb:


> Also ich habe Feuerwerk bislang nur einmal fotografiert, und da musste ich bei ca. 30mm maximal bleiben, damit ich es gescheit draufgekriegt hab...
> Okay, war recht nahe dran. Aber mit 55mm kommst du garantiert nicht zu nahe ans Feuerwerk XD



Dann werde ich mich jetzt mal fertig machen und einen geeigneten Platz suchen  .

Die Kinder können sowieso nicht bis zwölf warten und schießen schon zehn Minuten früher  .


----------



## HamaSmith (31. Dezember 2014)

Also eins vorweg - 55mm reichen völlig. Ihr müsst aber beachten, dass ihr eine Crop Kamera habt. Das heist, dass ihr die Akutelle Brenntweite x 1,6 (x1,5 bei Nikon) rechnen müsst. Sprich, bei 55mm habt ihr "88mm" Brenntweite. Der kleinere Sensor sorgt hier für eine kleine Brennweiten"verlängerung". Bei einer Vollformat Kamera habt ihr echte 55mm Brenntweite.

Als Einstellung könnt ihr gerne auf ISO 400, 640 oder 800 gehen. Damit erreicht ihr eine realtiv kurze Verschlusszeit, was ja wichtig ist für das Feuerwerk 
Die Blende würde ich zwischen f2,8 - 4 wählen. 


Oder ihr macht es euch ganz einfach und probiert mal AV (Blendenpriorität) + ISO Automatik aus.  

Bei allen Einstellungen aber darauf achten, dass die Verschlusszeit nicht kleiner als 1/125 wird. Besser kürzer. Dann sollte es klappen


----------



## hann96 (31. Dezember 2014)

Werde nun auch raus gehen. Habe nur um meine Kamera bei - 7 Grad Angst.


----------



## HamaSmith (31. Dezember 2014)

hannover96xdneu schrieb:


> Werde nun auch raus gehen. Habe nur um meine Kamera bei - 7 Grad Angst.



Keine Sorge. Die halten bis zu -40 Grad aus


----------



## hann96 (31. Dezember 2014)

HamaSmith schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Die halten bis zu -40 Grad aus


Sony schreibt zwar glaube ich in dem Handbuch: Bei minus Graden kann das Display beschädigt werden, aber ich glaube mal deinen Worten!


----------



## HamaSmith (31. Dezember 2014)

hannover96xdneu schrieb:


> Sony schreibt zwar glaube ich in dem Handbuch: Bei minus Graden kann das Display beschädigt werden, aber ich glaube mal deinen Worten!



Minus 7 Grad ist noch völlig ok. Es kann aber sein, dass das Display langsamer reagiert. Das sollte es aber gewesen sein. 

Gerne darf sich mal dieses Video angesehen werden 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCT-YMgjm9k


----------



## nfsgame (31. Dezember 2014)

HamaSmith schrieb:


> Also eins vorweg - 55mm reichen völlig. Ihr müsst aber beachten, dass ihr eine Crop Kamera habt. Das heist, dass ihr die Akutelle Brenntweite x 1,6 (x1,5 bei Nikon) rechnen müsst. Sprich, bei 55mm habt ihr "88mm" Brenntweite.


Die Brennweite ist eine physikalische Größe und ändert sich unter keinem Umständen. Egal ob da nun nen Handysensor oder Großformat dran hängt ! Verwirr die Leute nicht so, das dauert ewig bis man sowas wieder raus hat (kenne ich aus meinen Anfangszeiten noch ) .

Zu den Einstellungen bei Feuerwerk: Wie immer kommt es auf die dich umgebenden Bedingungen an. Im Anhang mal eins von mir als es in 2014 rein ging (ISO400, f/5.6, 30sek bei 35mm). Wie du siehst KillerPfote (von dir kam die Frage doch oder bin ich da durcheinander ?): Die Tipps gehen weit auseinander. Zu kurz würde ich persönlich Feuerwerk nicht belichten, da haste dann nur nen paar glitzernde Punkte . Ist aber Geschmackssache.


Und habt keine Panik wegen dem bisschen Ruß der inner Luft liegt oder mickrigen -7°C... Das kann jede Knipse ab !



HamaSmith schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Die halten bis zu -40 Grad aus


Und selbst da gibt vermutlich eher der Akku auf wenn gutes Fett an Spiegelkasten und Verschluss genutzt wurde .


----------



## HamaSmith (31. Dezember 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Die Brennweite ist eine physikalische Größe und ändert sich unter keinem Umständen. Egal ob da nun nen Handysensor oder Großformat dran hängt ! Verwirr die Leute nicht so, das dauert ewig bis man sowas wieder raus hat (kenne ich aus meinen Anfangszeiten noch ) .



Kollege, deswegen habe ich ja die 88mm extra in Klammern geschrieben  Naja, vieleicht bin ich aber auch schon zu lange dabei um daran zu denken, dass Anfänger anders denken könnten.


Aber nu, raus mit euch, die Kameras gezückt und schöne Fotos machen!



PROST!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. Januar 2015)

Frohes Neues Jahr euch allen.
Temperatur macht eigentlich nur dem Akku Etwas (laufzeit).
Und dem Fotografen ^^.
Meine Bilder waren alle mehr oder weniger Fail^^.
Falscher Standort,mehr oder weniger Langzeitbelichtung.
Panoramabilder von Feuerwerken sind iwi effektiver.
Das Bild von nfsgame ist echt Bombe .(Aber wer damit Geld verdient.....)
Meins ist nicht so Gut ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Umgebung war zu Hell,iwi falsche Beleuchtungseinstellung,Sehr Dunstig der Rauch zog auch fast nicht ab.
Stativ (geliehen)
8 sek Belichtungszeit
100 ISO
14.0 Blende


----------



## Placebo (1. Januar 2015)

Wenn man den hellen Schein killt, schaut es doch ganz gut aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 
Zwei Verlaufsebenen (Radial+Linear), von schwarz nach weiß im Modus Multiplizieren, um das Stärkste vom Schein zu entfernen
Eine Gradationskurven- oder Tonwertkorrektur-Ebene, um die dunklen Töne (vor allem Rot) zu beschneiden, um perfektes schwarz zu bekommen
Eine Dynamik-Ebene, um die Farben leicht zu verstärken

Das war's. Hat sogar die meisten JPEG-Artefakte mitgenommen


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. Januar 2015)

Hääää???
Welches Program benutzt du?
Sieht echt Hammer aus die Nachbearbeitung .


----------



## Wired (1. Januar 2015)

Das schaft man auch mit einem einfachen wie Gimp oder PhotoFiltre, einfach den Schein in der Ecke schwärzen und ein bisschen an Gamma, Kontrast und/oder Helligkeit drehen.


----------



## Keinem (1. Januar 2015)

Mich würde mal interessieren, in was ihr speichert. Nur in Raw oder Raw und Jpeg (fine) oder nur Jpeg (fine, normal oder basic)?

Also ich speicher in Raw und Jpeg (fine). Das sind ganz schön große Datenmengen, die ich von meiner Digitalkamera gar nicht gewohnt bin bzw. war  . Auf der anderen Seite mag ich es, wenn man mal einen wirklich Grund hat, eine neue Festplatte dazu zu kaufen  .


----------



## Placebo (1. Januar 2015)

Vorher viel JPEG fine, bis ich CaptureOne Pro für mich entdeckt habe (60 Tage Trial + zeitlich uneingeschränkte, abgespeckte Demo ftw). Die Photoshop-Erfahrung und der elektronische Sucher (verhindert sehr gut Fehlbelichtungen, falsche Einstellungen usw.) haben hier vorher einiges ausgeglichen. Inzwischen bin ich aber ausschließlich bei RAW - es sei denn, es geht um Action.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. Januar 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, in was ihr  speichert. Nur in Raw oder Raw und Jpeg (fine) oder nur Jpeg (fine,  normal oder basic)?
> 
> Also ich speicher in Raw und Jpeg (fine). Das sind ganz schön große  Datenmengen, die ich von meiner Digitalkamera gar nicht gewohnt bin bzw.  war  . Auf der anderen Seite mag ich es, wenn man mal einen wirklich Grund hat, eine neue Festplatte dazu zu kaufen  .


Nicht nur die Datenmenge ist Riesig ,auch das Format 5184 x 3456 Pixel bin ich auch nicht gewöhnt.

Zu Anfang hatte ich in RAW/JPEG fine abgespeichert.
Mittlerweile(wo ich jeden Sche....ß Fotografiere) speichere ich in JPEJ fine ab.
Wenn ich´s mal drauf hab (oder ne größere HD) werde ich wohl wieder JPEG/RAW speichern .


----------



## Oozy (1. Januar 2015)

Ich bin momentan nur noch bei RAW, weil ich die zweite Karte irgendwie verlegt habe und deswegen nicht mehr RAW + JPEG finde abspeichern kann. Die jpg sind halt praktisch, wenn man die gleich auf irgendeinem Datensarg bunkern will, ohne grossen Aufwand zu betreiben.


----------



## XP1500Monster (2. Januar 2015)

Ich schieße mit beiden Kameras (Sony DSC RX100M2 und Pentax K-50) meistens in Jpeg+Raw. Bisher habe ich mit den mitgelieferten Programmen gearbeitet, aber jetzt habe ich die Testversion von Lightroom, welche mir sehr gut gefällt. Da ich noch Schüler bin, kann ich mit der Students&Teacher Edition viel Geld sparen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Januar 2015)

Ich knipse nur in RAW. Würde ich jpeg noch dazu nehmen würde meine speicherkarte auch nicht mehr reichen (16GB), da an einem nachmittag auch mal ganz schnell 1000 fotos gemacht sind. (serienbilder halt)


----------



## taks (2. Januar 2015)

Ich nehm auch nur in RAW-Type auf.


----------



## Rat Six (2. Januar 2015)

Bei mir ist es auch nur noch RAW. Früher habe ich, wegen dem schnelleren Sichten auch JPEGs zusätzlich gemacht, aber mit dem aktuellen PC geht ein Export aus Lightroom so schnell, dass es sich nicht lohnt beides zu machen.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Januar 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich knipse nur in RAW. Würde ich jpeg noch dazu nehmen würde meine speicherkarte auch nicht mehr reichen (16GB), da an einem nachmittag auch mal ganz schnell 1000 fotos gemacht sind. (serienbilder halt)


Speicherkapazität kostet doch nix mehr  ...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. Januar 2015)

Jo ,ich hab  ne 64 GB .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War Heute von 16-18Uhr in den Wald,mit Stativ. (sorry nicht von 10Schreibfehler)
Das Licht wechselte ständig die Intensität.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles Manuell eingestellt muß ja üben .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab hinterher meine Finger kaum noch gespürt........brrrrr.


----------



## hann96 (2. Januar 2015)

DJI Phantom 2 Drohne: Flug durch's Feuerwerk - CHIP

Es handelt sich zwar nicht um Fotos, aber die Aufnahmen sind trotzdem Atemberaubend.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Januar 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Speicherkapazität kostet doch nix mehr  ...


Das schon, aber 30€ für 16 GB werden dennoch fällig. (mir kommt nur sandisk mit min. 80 MB/s in die kamera ) Dazu kommt, das mehr speicherplatz nur dazu verleitet mehr bilder zu machen. Wer soll das sortieren??? 

Und jetzt  kopiere ich mal noch von dir. 
Mein Rallye-/Cross-jahr 2014



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (3. Januar 2015)

Größerer Speicherplatz heißt ja nicht unbedingt das man mehr Fotos macht^^.
Aber wenn man braucht hat man den Platz halt.(Videos etc.)
Nach jedem "Shoot"übertrage ich die Bilder und entsorge Sofort den "Müll".

Hat die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit der Karte irgendwas mit den Einstellbaren Werten der Kamara zu tun ?
Zb. das ich ne Kürzere Belichtungszeit einstellen kann ?

Dein Bild ist Gut geworden.
Welches Programm hast du verwendet (für die Kolage)?
Bei dem Bild neben dem Trabbi kommt die Dynamik der Situation Gut rüber.

Ich kucke immer Gerne Bilder,deswegen noch zwei von Gestern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Bach ist,vor kurzem, Renaturiert worden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (3. Januar 2015)

> Größerer Speicherplatz heißt ja nicht unbedingt das man mehr Fotos macht^^.
> Aber wenn man braucht hat man den Platz halt



Oder bilder sichern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (3. Januar 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Speicherkapazität kostet doch nix mehr  ...



Wobei CF-Karten im Vergleich zu SD teuer sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (3. Januar 2015)

Hier noch eins von vorgestern. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles manuell eingestellt.
Mit GIMP ein wenig bearbeitet.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (3. Januar 2015)

Sieht sehr Intressant aus. Gefällt mir.


----------



## totovo (3. Januar 2015)

Ich benutze zum Bsp. nur 8GB Karten,. einfach weil mir die gefahr zu groß ist das Die Karte wegkommt oder die Kammera geklaut wird etc.

So habe ich für jeden Tag ein SD-Karte und es sind maximal die Bilder von einem Tag futsch...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Januar 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Größerer Speicherplatz heißt ja nicht unbedingt das man mehr Fotos macht^^.


Würde ich bei mir nicht darauf wetten wollen, da ich häufig serienbilder mache. (geht am besten, da kann man sich das schönste aussuchen)


> Nach jedem "Shoot"übertrage ich die Bilder und entsorge Sofort den "Müll".


Mach ich ja auch und geht auch nicht anders, wenn die karte voll ist. Allerdings ist das im raw-entwickler etwas mühsam, da die bilder nur als kleine vorschau und erst beim bearbeiten groß angezeigt werden.
Hab heut allerdings das microsoft kamera codec-pack entdeckt und installiert. Jetzt kann ich die RAW-bilder direkt im windows bildbetrachter öffnen, was die auslese etwas beschleunigen dürfte. 


> Hat die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit der Karte irgendwas mit den Einstellbaren Werten der Kamara zu tun ?


Nein. Da ich aber, wie bereits erwähnt, häufig serienbilder mache bin ich über jedes MB/s froh, was die karte schafft. So läuft der kamera-interne puffer nicht so schnell voll. Wenn man natürlich nur einzel-bilder macht interessiert das freilich nicht so, da man ja notfalls warten kann. (die option hab ich nicht, wenn auto oder motorrad an mir vorbei rauscht )


----------



## ebastler (3. Januar 2015)

Ich nehme normal irfanview, das öffnet mir die .CR2 ebenso problemlos und schnell wie normale .jpg, und nicht nur als Miniatur. Generell ein echt toller Bildbetrachter, wie ich finde. Schnell, schlank, unaifdringlich, und gratis.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Januar 2015)

Ich werd halt mit sowas nicht warm. Finde den normalen windows bild-betrachter am besten und kann ja daneben noch ein datei-fenster öffnen um überflüssiges zu löschen.


----------



## ebastler (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der DI-Amateur-Thread [Alle Bilder, Kritik &amp; Beratung]*

Dann nimm mal Windows 8.1, da finde ich den nämlich schrecklich. Wobei, besser als ddn von 7 fand ich den sogar noch. Bin mit dem Teil in 7 einfach gar nie warm geworden.
Was ich an IrfanView unter anderem sehr gerne mag ist, dass es mir selbst in der Vollbildansicht noch ein kleines Fenster mit den Exif Daten anzeigen kann, wenn ich eine Taste drücke.


----------



## totovo (3. Januar 2015)

Lightroom FTW


----------



## Keinem (3. Januar 2015)

Das 55mm-Objektiv ist mir, wenn ich unterwegs bin, des öfteren zu klein. Was ist zu empfehlen? Taugen günstige Objektive mit über 100mm ?


----------



## nfsgame (4. Januar 2015)

totovo schrieb:


> Lightroom FTW


Photomechanic  ... Gibt doch für jeden Nutzer und für jede Anwendung das beste . Für alles was schnell raus muss und zeitkritisch ist PM, für die generelle Verwaltung und leichte Verarbeitungsschritte LR und als simplen Betrachter den Windoof-eigenen .


----------



## BillDschirm (4. Januar 2015)

Gestern habe ich mir die erste vernünftige Uhr in meinem Leben gekauft. Eigentlich kostet sie 279, war generell reduziert auf 197 und im Warehouse bei Amazon dann nochmals um 40 Euro auf 157 Euro - da konnte ich nun wirklich nicht mehr an mich halten. Ich hoffe nur, dass das Schweizer Uhrwerk hält, was es verspricht und ich an der Uhr ewig Freude haben werde.


----------



## XP1500Monster (4. Januar 2015)

Wo wir schon bei Uhren sind 
 KHS Navigator Jagdkommando OT, Uhr Nummer 54 von 100.
Das Bild ist schon etwas älter. Ich habe ein ähnliches Bild schon mal hochgeladen, dieses ist jedoch ein anderes; außerdem habe ich es etwas mit Lightroom bearbeitet und dann mit Fotosizer verkleinert.
Damals hätte ich noch so einiges besser machen können. ich muss mal wieder mit der Kamera an die Uhr.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. Januar 2015)

@BillDschirm
Schöne Uhr,aber das Bild ist mir zu Matschig iwi.
Nicht unscharf,aber die Uhr kann man nicht so Gut sehen und zu viel "Filter" drinn?

Dein Avatar ist ja Richtig Psychedelisch .


@Monster wie hast du das bild so schön scharf bekommen?
Ich habe immer Probleme mit LED Beleuchtung.
Werden nicht wirklich scharf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS.: Das ist der TB.Vegas Duo von Enermax,Blau und Rot.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich raten müsste: Dieser "Filter" lautet 35/1.4 an Kleinbild bei Offenblende oder zumindest nah dran .


----------



## BillDschirm (4. Januar 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> @BillDschirm
> Schöne Uhr,aber das Bild ist mir zu Matschig iwi.
> Nicht unscharf,aber die Uhr kann man nicht so Gut sehen und zu viel "Filter" drinn?



Blende 1.4 - da hat man nur einen schmalen Schärfebereich und der Fokus liegt auf dem Herstellerlogo. Wäre die gesamte Uhr scharf, würde es langweilig aussehen. 

EDIT: nfsgame hat es schon richtig geschrieben; die Bildinformationen waren mit dabei, oder kennst du meine Ausrüstung schon so gut? ^^


----------



## nfsgame (4. Januar 2015)

Waren keine EXIFs drin, hab geschätzt .

@KillerPfote: LEDs sind so ziemlich das undankbarste was du dir aussuchen kannst . Da ist der Grad zwischen "unterbelichtet" und "ausgebrannt" rasiermesserscharf - Spektrenpeaks sei dank...


----------



## Schrauberopi (4. Januar 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe immer Probleme mit LED Beleuchtung.
> Werden nicht wirklich scharf.


Du hast mit 1/40 Sek. bei F/4 und ISO3200 belichtet. Für die LEDs ist das schon deutlich zu viel. Es werden weite Bereiche durch das Licht überstrahlt. Versuche mal, mit der Spotmessung (sofern deine Kamera das kann), die Leuchten anzumessen. Mit diesen Einstellungen werden die LEDs zwar gut erkennbar, allerdings dürfte vom Rest des PCs nicht mehr viel zu sehen sein. Ich würde hier einen Kompromiss wählen und bei den gleichen Einstellungen die Zeit verkürzen. Probiere es einfach mal mit ca. 1/200 Sek. Dann siehst du,in welche Richtung es geht. Außerdem vermeidet man Verwackler. 1/40 Sek. kann freihand, besonders mit dem Kopf halb im Rechner, problematisch werden. Mit Stativ gibt es natürlich kein Problem.

Falls du den Lüfter richtig scharf haben willst, brauchst du vermutlich sehr kurze Zeiten ab 1/500 oder noch kürzer. Allerdings dürfte es hier schwierig werden, da die Blende schon offen ist. So sehr viele ISO-Reserven dürfte die Kamera nicht mehr haben (allerdings kenne ich sie auch nicht wirklich).

Sehr knapp belichten und per EBV (aus dem RAW) die Tiefen etwas hochziehen könnte auch funktionieren, wird allerdings bei der hohen ISO-Einstellung auch sehr schnell an Grenzen stoßen.

Falls das alles nicht zur Zufriedenheit funktioniert, bleibt noch ein HDR oder - ´ne Nikon kaufen


----------



## XP1500Monster (4. Januar 2015)

Mein Bild ist nicht soooo gut, weil ich damals Iso 1600 genommen habe - bei Langzeitbelichtungen bewegt sich ja ohnehin nichts, Iso 400/Iso 100 hätte nicht geschadet. Werde das bald rekonstruieren.
Ich setze mich noch mal an die Bearbeitung, vllt. lässt sich da noch was besseres machen.
Hier ein Bild aus der Reihe, etwas weniger aggressiv bearbeitet:

Schrauberopi, die 100D ist beim Iso etwas/ein klein wenig besser als die 700d, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. Januar 2015)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Du hast mit 1/40 Sek. bei F/4 und ISO3200 belichtet. Für die LEDs ist das schon deutlich zu viel. Es werden weite Bereiche durch das Licht überstrahlt. Versuche mal, mit der Spotmessung (sofern deine Kamera das kann), die Leuchten anzumessen. Mit diesen Einstellungen werden die LEDs zwar gut erkennbar, allerdings dürfte vom Rest des PCs nicht mehr viel zu sehen sein. Ich würde hier einen Kompromiss wählen und bei den gleichen Einstellungen die Zeit verkürzen. Probiere es einfach mal mit ca. 1/200 Sek. Dann siehst du,in welche Richtung es geht. Außerdem vermeidet man Verwackler. 1/40 Sek. kann freihand, besonders mit dem Kopf halb im Rechner, problematisch werden. Mit Stativ gibt es natürlich kein Problem.
> 
> Falls du den Lüfter richtig scharf haben willst, brauchst du vermutlich sehr kurze Zeiten ab 1/500 oder noch kürzer. Allerdings dürfte es hier schwierig werden, da die Blende schon offen ist. So sehr viele ISO-Reserven dürfte die Kamera nicht mehr haben (allerdings kenne ich sie auch nicht wirklich).
> 
> ...



Die Bilder hab ich mit ner Canon EOS 100 D aufgenommen.

Iso geht bis 12800
Blende Manuell max . 4-5

Die Automatik hat es so eingestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Höheren ISO,kürzere Belichtungszeit.

Das fand ich ganz Interessant (ja,ja der Lüfter ist Dreckig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Licht ist IWI Falsch ^^


----------



## Euda (5. Januar 2015)

Bei solchen Bildern bieten sich --nicht zuletzt wegen dem statischen Motiv - HDR-Belichtungsreihen an. Kannst' ganz einfach via Photoshop "HDR Pro"-Plugin oder kostenfreier Software tonemappen, musst halt etwas mit den Kurven spielen, damit es ordentlich aussieht. 

Jetzt kommt auch so'n Drang auf, meine Mühle in HDR abzulichten. Mache ich gleich mit dem 50mm 1.8 :>


----------



## hann96 (5. Januar 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich  nehme mal an, dass sich die Lampen vom Lüfter mit drehen, oder?
Wenn ja, dann stelle doch mal die Verschlusszeit auf ca. 6 Sekunden (stativ verwenden) und lichte das ganze mal ab.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, müssten dann "Lichtspuren" zu sehen sein. 
Lichtspuren = http://view.stern.de/de/picture/174...t-fahrgeschaeft-lichtspuren-nightmove-940.jpg


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. Januar 2015)

Nope ,die Lamellen sind Halb verspiegelt . Die LEDs sind im Kreis um die Lüfterblätter verteilt.
Ich mache mal Bilder wenn ich den Lüfter gereinigt habe^^.
Heute nicht hab nur 3 std. geschlafen....gähn


PS.:  Danke für das löschen des Dreifachpostes.


----------



## Rat Six (6. Januar 2015)

Da wir hier schon mit den Uhrenbildern angefangen haben, mach ich damit mal weiter.
Aufgenommen mit der D7100 und dem 85/3,5 Micro. Dazu von links oben mit einem SB700 angeblitzt und weißem Papier von rechts aufgehellt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falk (6. Januar 2015)

Heute mal wieder ein Bild von mir (Canon 70D, Tamron 70 - 300mm).


----------



## Euda (6. Januar 2015)

So, da ich gestern nicht mehr dazu gekommen bin, hier mal die LEDs (leider hab ich zur Zeit keine LED-Lüfter installiert) auf einem HDR-Foto. 15 Fotos bei Blende 8, ISO 100 und anschließend in HDR Pro etwas Kurvenanpassung und ein Iris Blur. Raum war komplett dunkel abseits der LEDs und dem LG daneben, hätte mir aber n besseres Ergebnis gewünscht  (die Maske des bilinearen Filters erkennt wohl jeder Depp, hab's aber eilig, Fitness ruft :<)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bagui (6. Januar 2015)

Hab auch mal was


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (6. Januar 2015)

Bagui schrieb:


> Hab auch mal was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schick  !

Kann jemand von euch mir hier helfen  ?


----------



## Schrauberopi (6. Januar 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:
			
		

> Die Automatik hat es so eingestellt.


Die Automatik wird dir immer ein ähhnliches Ergebnis liefern, so, wie die Kamera glaubt, dass es richtig ist. Versuche mal, die Kamera manuell einzustellen. Im Startpost hier, sind einige gute Fotogrundkurse verlinkt.

Ich habe mal die Kamera in mein völlig verstaubtes Netzteil gehalten und mit verschiedenen Einstellungen Bilder gemacht. Die -1,3 oder -2.0LW hinter den Daten bedeuten, dass ich mit der Belichtungskorrektur um den entspechenden Wert unterbelichtet habe (1LW = 1 Blende oder 1 ISO-Stufe). Dadurch wird beim Aufhellen der Fotos das Rauschen natürlich noch einmal erheblich verstärkt. Es ist aber zu erkennen, dass die Lüfterflügel ab 1/400 Sek. langsam schärfer werden. Wenn es noch kürzer sein soll, müsste man ein lichtstärkeres Objektiv mit f/1.4 oder 1.8 verwenden.


315: 4 Sek. f/10, ISO 64:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



316: 1/100 Sek.f/4.0 ISO 4000 -1,3LW:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



317: 1/200 Sek. f/3.5, ISO 6400 -1,3LW:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



318: 1/400 Sek. f/3.5, ISO 12800 -1,3LW:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



319: 1/640 Sek. f/3.5, ISO 12800 -2,0LW (hier rauscht es sehr heftig, es entspricht allerdings auch ISO 51200):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch einige weitere Fotos von meinem Kleinen, beim Letzten habe ich mal den Weihnachtsbaum im Bios eingeschaltet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle nur in Lightroom entwickelt (kein HDR).


Und ja, der Kleine wird demnächst entstaubt und wird wohl bei der Gelegenheit auch etwas altuellere Hardware spendiert bekommen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. Januar 2015)

Alle Bilder von euch sind eine Augenweide .Schick 
Die Uhr ist Gut in Scene gesetzt.


@Schrauberopi:
Föllig Verdreckt ist ja mal was anderes^^.
Auf jeden fall hast du mal Gute Tips


----------



## call_911 (7. Januar 2015)

Soooo, dann gibts von mir auch mal wieder was Neues 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. Januar 2015)

Juhu Heute ist mein Stativ angekommen (vorher hatte ich mir eins geliehen(Danke Jumper²))
Nichts Weltbewegendes Cullmann Alpha 2500.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab dann direkt mal Ausprobiert .

Mal ne Andere Lichtspielerei mit Langzeitbelichtung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach zwei LED Lampen mit Farbigen Feuerzeugen davor .

Ok,die Einstellungen:
Canon EOS 100 D
ISO 100
Blende 14.0
20 sek. Belichtungszeit (mit Stativ)
18 mm Brennweite

Für die Makros hab ich immer noch etwas wenig Licht,glaub ich ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Einstellungen Manuell ,auch der Fokus.

Wer Lustige und Informative Videos über Fotografie sehen will,kann sich Benjamin Jarowskyi mal ansehen.
Ich finde den Gut .
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCd-3cAoPoDrw9LBJmXVB20g


----------



## Rat Six (8. Januar 2015)

Das Lightpainting ist für den ersten Versuch ziemlich gut geworden.
Glückwunsch zum neuen Stativ, meins ist es nicht, aber ich hoffe, dass es dir lange gute Dienste leistet.


----------



## hann96 (9. Januar 2015)

@KillerPfote Die Lichtspielerei sieht top aus!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. Januar 2015)

Meiner Großer Sohn und ich Danken für die Likes,alleine währe es etwas schwierig zwei Farben zu benutzen.
Wir haben insgesamt ca. 10 Bilder gemacht.
Das war fast Fitnesstraining .

Eins hab ich noch  .
Mal andere Farben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Einstellungen:
Canon EOS 100 D
ISO 100
Blende 14.0
18.0 Brennweite
20 sek. Belichtet
Fokus Manuell
Stativ
10 sek Selbstauslöser
Bei dem Bild ist die Blende etwas Geschlossener wie beim ersten.
(Werte stehen neben den Bildern)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ISO 100 
Blende 14.0
Brennweite 18 mm
20 sek. Belichtungszeit


----------



## hann96 (9. Januar 2015)

Kannst du bitte die Einstellungen posten? Also iso und Co. ? 
Wäre nett.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. Januar 2015)

Bei dem Usseligen Wetter kann man nur Indoor Knipsen .
Hab mich nochmal an Makros versucht ^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sag mal die Einstellung Digger:
ISO 100
Blende 6.3
Belichtung 1 sek.
55 mm Brennweite
Stativ

Leider hab ich kein Makro Objektiv ,ich würde gerne noch näher ran (natürlich Scharf).

Das schlimmste ist das Aufräumen hinterher .


----------



## BillDschirm (11. Januar 2015)

Für das Fratzenbuch ein neues Banner; ich mag die Farbverläufe im Bokeh.


----------



## XP1500Monster (11. Januar 2015)

Heute: Retro.
Passendes Bild rausgesucht - ab in Lightroom - losgelegt.
Ergebnis:


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (11. Januar 2015)

Hab jetzt häufig wechselnde Desktops.
Den hab ich Zz. .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Namensdaten im Bild,mein Kollege hat mir Empfohlen da was einzugeben,damit das Bild nicht geklaut werden kann ??
Ich hoffe ihr versteht mich ?


----------



## XP1500Monster (12. Januar 2015)

Du meinst Wasserzeichen.
Unten links in meinem Retro-Bild sieht man ein solches Wasserzeichen. Ich benutze sie nur, wenn die Fotos nicht an meine Freunde gehen, denen vertraue ich. Wenn die Fotos anderweitig hochlade, benutze ich manchmal Wasserzeichen.


----------



## Oozy (12. Januar 2015)

@XP1500Monster
Grundsätzlich ist die Idee, dein eigenes Bild mit Urheberrecht zu belegen, was gutes, nur leider mit Photoshop o.Ä. teilweise sehr einfach wegzustempeln, wie bei deinem gezeigten Bild das auch nicht all zu schwer wäre. 

Ich lasse sie immer weg, weil ich a) zu faul bin eines zu erstellen, das einigermassen seriös wirkt und etwas Professionalität vermittelt und b) weil meine Fotos wohl zu schlecht sind, dass jemand die klauen wollen würde.


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Januar 2015)

Hi!

Ich bedaure, mitteilen zu müssen, dass unser Kollege Schrauberopi gestern verstorben ist.

Mein Mitgefühl gilt seiner Lebensgefährtin und den Hinterbliebenen.

MfG

Jochen


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. Januar 2015)

Was?! 
Ich glaubs nicht. 
Mein Beileid.


----------



## ebastler (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der DI-Amateur-Thread [Alle Bilder, Kritik &amp; Beratung]*

Beileid auch von mir... Ich hatte hier nie wirklich viel mit ihm zu tun, muss ich zugeben, aber nichtsdestotrotz möchte ich den Hinterbliebenen gerne mein aufrichtiges Beileid ausrichten. Ich habe genug Freunde und Verwandte verloren, die viel zu jung aus dem Leben mussten, um eine grobe Ahnung zu haben, wie schlimm es erst sein muss, einen Vater/Lebensgefährten zu verlieren 

Irgendwie klingt alles, was man bei so was sagt, falsch... Ich bin nicht gut in so was. Mein Beileid.


----------



## hann96 (12. Januar 2015)

R.I.P.


----------



## Keinem (12. Januar 2015)

Vor Kurzem bin ich mit ihm etwas in Kontakt getreten per PN. Eine sehr angenehme Person.

Und jetzt das  ?

Ich kann und will es nicht glauben.


----------



## taks (12. Januar 2015)

Es ist sehr traurig das zu hören.
Mein Beileid.


----------



## FlyKilla (12. Januar 2015)

R.I.P. netter älterer Herr!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Januar 2015)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Was?!
> Ich glaubs nicht.


Das war auch mein erster gedanke, als ich gen ende der mittagspause mit`m handy hier mal fix vorbei geschaut habe.
Mein Beileid an die hinterbliebenen.


----------



## der_yappi (12. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ohne Witz...?

Ich glaubs echt nicht 

Einen guter Forumsfreund verloren 

Machs gut da oben, Opi!


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Januar 2015)

Ruhe in Frieden...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (12. Januar 2015)

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid...


----------



## Rat Six (12. Januar 2015)

Eine Reise zu Ende, die Nächste fängt an. Viel Glück. Mein Beileid an die Familie.


----------



## Skysnake (12. Januar 2015)

R.I.P. 

Werde ihn vermissen.


----------



## mayo (13. Januar 2015)

Da merkt man doch wie wertvoll das Leben ist. Mein Beileid geht an die Angehörigen und Freunde! Ich werde "Opi" vermisse. Er war stets korrekt und sehr umgänglich und ein ständiger "Begleiter" hier im Forum. 
Gute Reise "Opi"


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (13. Januar 2015)

Mein Beileid an Familie,  Bin Schockiert. Leider konnte ich ihn nicht richtig kennenlernen. Ruhe in Frieden Opi


----------



## DaxTrose (13. Januar 2015)

An dieser Stelle möchte ich darauf aufmerksam machen, dass dies wohl der falsche Thread dafür ist und möchte euch bitten, in diesem Thread von Beileidsbekundungen oder ähnlichem abzusehen. Wenn gewünscht, kann ich alle Post dazu in einem neuen Thread kopieren, oder ihr macht dazu noch einmal hier einen neuen Thread auf.
Bitte hier wieder zurück zum Thema!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. Januar 2015)

Ich hab ein Cooles Video über Landschafts Fotos in Shottland gesehen.
  Der Autor gibt auch immer Hilfreiche Tips.
Zb. das man auch die Milchstrasse Fotografieren kann .Das wusste ich noch nicht.
Für Interresierte der Link:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rxKSV-TZ1M

Viel spass.


----------



## Keinem (13. Januar 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Cooles Video über Landschafts Fotos in Shottland gesehen.
> Der Autor gibt auch immer Hilfreiche Tips.
> Zb. das man auch die Milchstrasse Fotografieren kann .Das wusste ich noch nicht.
> Für Interresierte der Link:
> ...


Habe ich auch schon gesehen  .


----------



## der_yappi (13. Januar 2015)

Schottland ist echt traumhaft...


----------



## Gast20190124 (13. Januar 2015)

Hammer Video. Der Typ ist Gut


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. Januar 2015)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> Hammer Video. Der Typ ist Gut



Ja der macht das nicht so verbissen.Hier ist noch eins über Sterne und Milchstrassen Fotographie.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUMry2vGnZc


----------



## Placebo (15. Januar 2015)

Für Astrofotografie würde ich auch mal bei Ian Norman vorbeischauen, der macht nichts anderes (gut, dementsprechend hat er auch bessere Ausrüstung dafür )
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rltg47Q64W0


----------



## wodgod (15. Januar 2015)

Hamburg meine Perle 

mal was zum Einstieg...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

20140501_hamburg_cruisecenter_0025_2048p by dfranke76, on Flickr


mfg
daniel


----------



## ebastler (15. Januar 2015)

Eigentlich Schnappschuss für den RAM-Thread. Da das Bild aber ganz nett geworden ist, poste ich zur Abwechslung mal Hardware hierher...^^


----------



## Placebo (15. Januar 2015)

Irgendwie stört mich die Unschärfe... mein Auge will die Kante ansehen und wird zum Logo gelenkt, das ich aber schon lange gelesen habe. Abgesehen davon und dem Sensorfleck sieht's gut aus.



Alibi. Habe endlich die Funktion "Elektronischer Sucher simuliert optischen Sucher" gefunden  Manchmal braucht man es einfach, z.B. beim Blitzen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. Januar 2015)

Hatte das selbe Gefühl kannst ja mal versuchen den Oberen Ram komplett scharf zu bekommen ,den unteren nicht mehr^^.
Ist trozdem Cool,du wolltest ja Haubtsächlich die Marke Präsentieren.


----------



## ebastler (15. Januar 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> Irgendwie stört mich die Unschärfe... mein Auge will die Kante ansehen und wird zum Logo gelenkt, das ich aber schon lange gelesen habe. Abgesehen davon und dem Sensorfleck sieht's gut aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das "Zum Logo Lenken" war durchaus so beabsichtigt, das Bild sollte ja auch in den RAM Thread, und zeigen, was ich mir Neues gekauft habe.
Die Anordnung der zwei Riegel verstärkt den Effekt, dass das Auge sofort zum Logo wandert.

Ein klein Wenig geschlossener hätte die Blende aber sein können, fällt mir jetzt am PC auf. Ein sehr kleiner Fokusbereich war aber durchaus angestrebt.

Hättest du den verfluchten Fleck nicht erwähnt, der stört mich jetzt wahnsinnig ._.
Gleich mal schauen, ob der auf dem Sensor oder dem Objektiv sitzt... Ich fürchte aber am Sensor


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Januar 2015)

Kleiner schnappschuß... aber ich fand den fußabtreter einfach genial. 
Allerdings ist es auch das letzte foto mit meinem Nokia N8. Das muß nun nach 2 jahren gehen, da der lautsprecher immer mal ausfälle hat.  (macht telefonieren zum glücksspiel) Ersetzt wird es durch ein lumia 735...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (15. Januar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> (...)


Habe auch ein paar Sensorflecken aber in 95% der Bilder fallen sie nicht auf, für die wenigen helfen PS, GIMP, LR oder C1. Eventuell ist das genau so ein (fast) Einzelfall. 
Beim Riegel reicht es eventuell schon, sie um 90° zu drehen und den scharfen Teil vorne anstatt hinten zu haben.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. Januar 2015)

Ich sehe den Sensorfleck nicht (vlt. mal Monitor reinigen )?
Welches free Bildbearbeitungs Prog . könnt ihr empfehlen ?
Eventuell zum nachschärfen ??


----------



## Placebo (15. Januar 2015)

GIMP habe ich lange verwendet. Unscharf maskieren ist auf jeden Fall drin aber ich würde mir noch ein Hochpass-Filer PlugIn holen (sofern sie es nicht inzwischen reingepackt haben). Nachschärfen ist immer so eine heikle Sache - lieber zu wenig als zu viel und da ist der Hochpass einfach besser, weil er keine zu starken Schärfungen zulässt. Dafür kannst du mit Unscharf Maskieren auch Kontraste erhöhen, falls du richtig Oldschool sein willst


----------



## nfsgame (16. Januar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Eigentlich Schnappschuss für den RAM-Thread. Da das Bild aber ganz nett geworden ist, poste ich zur Abwechslung mal Hardware hierher...^^


Wenn du magst lass mir mal nen RAW davon zukommen, dann mach ich dir nen Verarbeitungsvorschlag. Kann es außerdem sein, dass du deinen Monitor zu hell eingestellt hast ? Auf meinen kalibrierten Schirmen betrachtet fehlts dem Bild etwas an Kontrasten und ist auch minimal zu dunkel .


----------



## ebastler (16. Januar 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wenn du magst lass mir mal nen RAW davon zukommen, dann mach ich dir nen Verarbeitungsvorschlag. Kann es außerdem sein, dass du deinen Monitor zu hell eingestellt hast ? Auf meinen kalibrierten Schirmen betrachtet fehlts dem Bild etwas an Kontrasten und ist auch minimal zu dunkel .


Mein Monitor ist generell grausam. Schreckliches TN Panel, aber einen richtig schönen WQHD IPS kann ich mir grad kaum leisten... Und meine Eltern killen mich, wenn sie das rauskriegen (Interessiert die beiden nicht, dass ich 20 bin )
jetzt gibts immerhin ein Lenovo T450S mit FHD IPS. Das FHD IPS des T440S soll ja recht gut gewesen sein, hoffe, das gilt auch für meines dann. Kann dann immerhin am Laptop einigermaßen arbeiten.

Das ist btw mit ein Grund, warum ich kaum Bilder bearbeite - Out of Camera ist meist besser, als ich es mit meinem Schrotmonitor hinkriege -.-


Das Bild so ist direkt n jpeg aus der Kamera, hab da nichts daran gedreht.
RAW kann ich dir, wieder daheim, gerne zukommen lassen, falls ich das Bild nicht schon von der SD gelöscht habe...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (16. Januar 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> GIMP habe ich lange verwendet. Unscharf maskieren ist auf jeden Fall drin aber ich würde mir noch ein Hochpass-Filer PlugIn holen (sofern sie es nicht inzwischen reingepackt haben). Nachschärfen ist immer so eine heikle Sache - lieber zu wenig als zu viel und da ist der Hochpass einfach besser, weil er keine zu starken Schärfungen zulässt. Dafür kannst du mit Unscharf Maskieren auch Kontraste erhöhen, falls du richtig Oldschool sein willst



Na ja Gimp hab ich ja muss ich mich mal einarbeiten,aber wichtiger für mich ,erst mal Gute Bilder machen und die Kammera auswendig lernen.
Geht Bildnachbearbeitung nicht eigentlich gegen die Fotografen ehre ??
Wie seht ihr das?
Bild nachbearbeiten oder nicht ??
Hab nächste Woche Urlaub .Leider soll kein Gutes Wetter werden .Ich will mal Raus Knipsen .


----------



## hann96 (16. Januar 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Bild nachbearbeiten oder nicht ??



Meiner Meinung nach kann das jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, denn wenn man mit GIMP und Co. sehr gut umgehen kann, warum sollte man dann nicht seine Fotos aufhübschen dürfen?


----------



## Kashi941 (16. Januar 2015)

Einen schönen Guten Abend.
Ich bin zwar schon länger Mitglied im PCGH Forum (besser gesagt Mitleser), und beginne mich nun stärker mit Fotografie etc. zu beschäftigen. Würde mich über Feedback meiner Bilder freuen!

Kamera ist eine Nikon D3100 (Wird aller Voraussicht bald durch eine D5300 ersetzt werden). Die Laterne und die Straße wurden mit dem normalen 18-55mm Kit Objektiv geschossen .Das andere mit dem 55-300mm Objektiv von Nikon.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Januar 2015)

Kashi941 schrieb:


> (Wird aller Voraussicht bald durch eine D5300 ersetzt werden).


Sorry für die harten Worte, aber bei den Bildern ist das Equipment ganz unten auf der Liste, der Komponenten, die dich während der Entstehung der Bilder eingeschränkt haben . Bleib erstmal bei deiner jetzigen Ausstattung!


----------



## Kashi941 (16. Januar 2015)

Bitte um eine Erläuterung, ich kann diese Kritik grade nicht ganz verstehen...

Edit: Zugegeben: Die Bilder mit dem hohen Grünanteil sind jeweils im JPEG-Format und nicht nachbearbeitet (Etwas älter)


----------



## Placebo (16. Januar 2015)

Kashi941 schrieb:


> Bitte um eine Erläuterung, ich kann diese Kritik grade nicht ganz verstehen...


Er meint, dass dir eine D5300 keine besseren Bilder liefern wird und du dir das Geld lieber sparen solltest. Sehe ich übrigens auch so, wenn du jetzt nur Sport-Fotos gepostet hättest, würde ich es evtl. eher einsehen aber bei den Motiven bringt dir das höhere Modell keinen Mehrwert. Davor lieber in andere Objektive, Filter und in (Übungs-)Zeit investieren. Bei der Laterne wäre es z.B. evtl. besser gewesen, ein paar Schritte zurück zu gehen, herauszuzoomen, die Drittregel zu verwenden und den See ein bisschen mehr in den Vordergrund zu rücken.



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Geht Bildnachbearbeitung nicht eigentlich gegen die Fotografen ehre ??


Nachbearbeitung ist so alt, wie die Fotografie selbst  Die Begriffe Abwedeln, Nachbelichten oder auch das vorher genannte Unscharf Maskieren sind alle älter als die digitale Fotografie.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Januar 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> Er meint, dass dir eine D5300 keine besseren Bilder liefern wird und du dir das Geld lieber sparen solltest. Sehe ich übrigens auch so, wenn du jetzt nur Sport-Fotos gepostet hättest, würde ich es evtl. eher einsehen aber bei den Motiven bringt dir das höhere Modell keinen Mehrwert. Davor lieber in andere Objektive, Filter und in (Übungs-)Zeit investieren. Bei der Laterne wäre es z.B. evtl. besser gewesen, ein paar Schritte zurück zu gehen, herauszuzoomen, die Drittregel zu verwenden und den See ein bisschen mehr in den Vordergrund zu rücken.


Exakt !


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ich Heute mal gemacht.
Ich dachte ,ist zu Dunkel must du Nachbearbeiten.....aber der Lichtton geht kaputt,so gefällt es mir am Besten^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ISO 400
Brennweite 35 mm
f/4.5
Belichtungszeit 1/15 sek

Gestern hab ich ein Video zum Goldenen Schnitt gesehen,schon Interresant.
Und die Regel sofort gebrochen.


----------



## nfsgame (17. Januar 2015)

Hast bestimmt selber schon gemerkt, dass 1/15sek zu lange sind, ne ? Ist verwackelt . -> ISO hoch


----------



## Oozy (17. Januar 2015)

Obwohl ich kein grosser Freund von Katzenbildern bin, kann ich mich mit deinem etwas anfreunden. Was mir gefällt, dass der Schwanz nicht abgeschnitten ist. Wenn das bewusst gemacht wird, geht das in Ordnung, aber meistens ist es eher ungewollt und sieht nur blöd aus. Die Schärfe liegt auf den Augen, das ist gut so. Der Hintergrund empfinde ich als etwas störend mit dem Teppich, Boden, Wand etc, aber lässt sich natürlich nur schwer verbessern, das ist klar.

Wenn man näher rangeht merkt man allerdings schon, dass die 1/15s Verschlusszeit zu lang ist, sodass es leicht verwackelt ist. Lieber die ISO hoch, dafür ein scharfes Bild. Da du ja erst bei ISO 400 warst, kannst du das locker noch erhöhen. Ich habe lieber ein scharfes Bild, dafür mehr Rauschen, welches man noch etwas nachkorrigieren kann. Ein unscharfes Bild mit EBV wieder scharf zu bekommen ist nur schwierig zu erreichen.


----------



## totovo (17. Januar 2015)

mir hat man neulich gesagt, ich solle doch mal meinen Horizont erweitern...

Fazit: vielleicht bleibe ich doch bei Landschaften und avaible light, das bewegt sich nicht so schnell 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. Januar 2015)

Sehr Cool deine Bilder,sieht Gut aus.Das erste Könnte Glatt als Werbebild für ein Kaltgetränk verwendet werden.



Ok danke für die Tips.
@AWR4Fi Mit dem Hintergrund sehe ich genauso,deswegen wollen wir auch Umziehen.
Ich bin immer Vorsichtig mit den ISO Werten,lieber weniger.
Aber das mit der Kürzeren Belichtung Merke ich mir.
Ich Experementiere noch viel Rum.Hab mich mit meinem Sohn (nach der Arbeit )rausgequält,wegen der schönen Sonne.
Soll ja jetzt nächste Woche schlechter werden (da hab ich Urlaub).

Ca.277 Bilder gemacht ,mit und ohne Stativ.
*Hier ein Paar Nette*.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Alle unbearbeitet.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ISO 200
                                                   f/8
                                                   1/200 sek
                                                    18 mm Brennweite

*Die Fauen sind immer so schnell weg^^.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ISO800
                                                  f/4.0
                                                  1/200 sek.
                                                   29mm Brennweite




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ISO 100
                                                  f/8.0
                                                  1/60 sek. (Stativ)
                                                   18mm Brennweite

*Das Schneeglöckchenbild hab ich etwas Farbiger und Dunkler gemacht.
Ich finde es aber so Intressanter.*
*Im Hintergrund ist ein Wasserrad ,das Sauerstoff ins Wasser bringen soll.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ISO 160
                                                   f/5.6
                                                   1/60 sek.(Freihand)
                                                    46mm Brennweite


*Wie gesagt ,die haben nicht Stillgehalten^^.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ISO 125
                                                  f/4.0
                                                  1/30 sek.
                                                   23mm Brennweite


*Für den Sonnenuntergang haben wir noch eine halbe Std. länger gefroren.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ISO 100
                                                   f/10
                                                   1/250 sek.
                                                    18mm Brennweite




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ISO 100
                                                   f/22
                                                   1/25 sek.(Stativ)
                                                    55mm Brennweite
(alle Bilder die keine Glatten ISO-Werte haben sind mit Automatik Aufgenommen)
*Welches Bild findet ihr am gelungensten ??*

Mir ist hinterher aufgefallen das ich den Hintergrund Scharf stellen muss(Fokus),nicht die Sonne^^.
(Links die Baumgruppe)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Januar 2015)

totovo schrieb:


> Fazit: vielleicht bleibe ich doch bei Landschaften und avaible light, das bewegt sich nicht so schnell


Für das fazit finde ich die bilder aber zu gut. 
Ich mach solche experimente allerdings nicht. Mir ist die sauerei einfach zu groß. (wenn das glas um fällt)


----------



## nfsgame (17. Januar 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Ich bin immer Vorsichtig mit den ISO Werten,lieber weniger.


Brauchst du nicht . Im Anhang ein ISO3200-Bild von vorhin aus der 7D (die einen weitesgehend identischen Sensor wie die 100D besitzt) .

(Bevor fragen kommen: f/2.2 1/800sek mitm EF85/1.8)


----------



## hann96 (17. Januar 2015)

Nach langer zeit konnte auch ich mal wieder raus fotografieren gehen, hier mal ein paar Impressionen 

Leider konnte ich aber nicht mit einer höheren Verschlusszeit als 4 sek. fotografieren, da das Bild sonst überbelichtet war (und ja, die Blende war schon auf höchster Stufe ).


----------



## nfsgame (17. Januar 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Leider konnte ich aber nicht mit einer höheren Verschlusszeit als 4 sek. fotografieren, da das Bild sonst überbelichtet war (und ja, die Blende war schon auf höchster Stufe ).


-> Graufilter


----------



## hann96 (17. Januar 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> -> Graufilter



Welchen kannst du denn empfehlen?


----------



## nfsgame (17. Januar 2015)

Das sollte für den Anfang relativ egal sein. Achte auf eine mehrfache Vergütung und greif nicht zum erstbesten Ultrasuperdupersonderangebot im Planetenmarkt o.ä. . RAW wird allerdings Pflicht, da die Bilder bei Einsatz eines Graufilters fast immer einen leichten Farbstich bekommen (meist grünlich) - kann man aber recht gut ausbessern. Denke auch daran, dass der Sucher dann recht dunkel werden wird, der AF mag das auch nicht so. Liveview (wird mehr rauschen dort, da die Kamera versucht das fehlende Licht in der Vorschau auszugleichen) und MF werden somit Pflicht.

Sollte dein Username Programm sein: Beweg dich mal an den Georgsplatz und wühl dich mal durch die Regale .


----------



## hann96 (17. Januar 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Beweg dich mal an den Georgsplatz und wühl dich mal durch die Regale .



Den Laden kannte ich noch gar nicht


----------



## Gast20190124 (18. Januar 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Welchen kannst du denn empfehlen?


 
Wenn schon dann halbwegs einarbeiten..  Cokin P  ist für den Anfang Top, falls es Steckfilter sein sollen mit späteren ambitionen zum Verlauffilter. Wenn zum schrauben sein soll dann Haida.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (18. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,da ich Noobi bin wollte ich von euch wissen ob man die Angebotenen Produkte Sinnvoll Nutzen kann ??

Mondpalast Â® FLD UV CPL Filter Sonnenblende: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Bzw. suche Gutes zubehör für kleines Geld.
Ist ja auch ein Graufilter bei (nfsgame)?
*Für schnelle Antwort währe ich Dankbar,da ich Heute noch bestellen wollte* .(Urlaub und so ....)

PS.: Meine Kamera:
Canon EOS 100D 
Mit EF-S 18-55 (Boddy Kid)


----------



## Oozy (18. Januar 2015)

Ich kenne das Kit persönlich nicht, aber die richtig guten Filter kosten nicht ohne Grund einen Haufen Geld. Knapp 13 Euro für drei Filter inkl. GeLi ist höchstwahrscheinlich von schlechter Qualität.


----------



## Placebo (18. Januar 2015)

Sonnenblende brauchst du wahrscheinlich nicht unbedingt, oder? UV-Filter nützt auch nichts, als FLD-Ersatz kannst du einen beliebigen RAW-Konverter nehmen. Bleibt noch der Polfilter, für den zahlst du dann 13€ aber er ist (logischerweise) weniger wert, weil du den anderen Mist auch noch mitkaufst.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (18. Januar 2015)

Ok ,Danke kaufe dann erstmal nur ne Sonnenblende (als Schutzt für das Objektiv).
Danke auch für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## taks (18. Januar 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Ok ,Danke kaufe dann erstmal nur ne Sonnenblende (als Schutzt für das Objektiv).
> Danke auch für die schnelle Antwort.



Wieso eine Sonnenblende als Schutz? Ich hab einfach UV-Filter drauf welche das Glas schützen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (18. Januar 2015)

Das war ein Tip vom Kolegen ,der einen Fotokurs besucht hatte.
Fals das Objektiv mal runterfällt^^.
Welchen Filter kannst du empfehlen ,sollte nicht so Teuer sein ?


----------



## taks (18. Januar 2015)

Wenn das Objektiv runter fällt glaub ich nicht, dass eine Sonnenblende da etwas hilft.  (Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren Belehren ^^)
Ich habe UV-Filter von B+W.


----------



## Rat Six (18. Januar 2015)

Die Sonnenblende schützt die Frontlinse eines Objektivs vor Stößen oder anderem unsanftem Kontakt mit irgendwelchen Oberflächen. Bei einem Sturz nützt die nicht viel. Je nach Bauart und Glück ist ein Objektiv bei einem Sturz hin oder nicht.
Den UV Filter würde ich als Schutz auch nicht nehmen. Eine zusätzliche Glasschicht die nicht in der Rechnung der Linse auftaucht beeinflusst immer die Qualität. Wenn es wirklich hart auf hart kommt, also Schlammspritzer bei Rally und Cross oder starker Flugsand am Meer, Wüste, etc. dann würde ich einen ordentlichen Klarglasfilter nehmen. Wobei, je nach Objektiv kostet der Filter genauso viel wie eine neue Frontlinse.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Januar 2015)

Eine Streulichtblende kann bei einem Sturz helfen - muss aber nicht. Die vom 85er habe ich schon zweimal "durch" . Einmal wäre wohl unter Garantie das Objektiv hin gewesen (so aus 2,5m mit der Kante der Streulichtblende auf Betonboden - da hat das Plastik federnd gewirkt und hat den Selbstzerstörungsmodus aktiviert). Vor Kratzern kann sie auch helfen: das 18-35 mit 7D auf Stativ montiert gehabt, Stativ kippt nach vorne in den Schotter. Resultat: ein paar Macken an der Streulichtblende, Objektiv heile. 
Ein Filter hilft auch nur bedingt. Meist richten die Scherben des Filters mehr Schaden an als irgendein Objekt, dass auf die Frontlinse auftrifft. Optisch sind die Teile eh fragwürdig . Würde ich nur für Motocross oder ähnlichem Dreckwühlen draufschrauben. Beim Stockcar hatte ich aufm 120-300 aber auch keinen Filter drauf - wäre bei 105mm Filterdurchmesser auch arg teuer gewesen - kein einziger Kratzer...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Januar 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Würde ich nur für Motocross oder ähnlichem Dreckwühlen draufschrauben.


Nichtmal da. Es ist ja nun nicht so, das man direkt im auswurf steht.  Und der ganz feine dreck und staub in der luft... der kriecht überall rein. 
Allerdings, wer sich das als hobby aussucht, der hat abgedichtete objektive oder plant alle 2 jahre eine reinigung ein.  (und sollte selbst staubfest sein )


> Beim Stockcar hatte ich aufm 120-300 aber auch keinen Filter drauf - wäre bei 105mm Filterdurchmesser auch arg teuer gewesen - kein einziger Kratzer...


Stockcar will ich evt. dieses jahr noch mit in angriff nehmen. 
Langsam wäre es auch schön,wenn alles wieder los ginge.  Ich will wieder los ziehen.  (man kann dabei so schön abschalten)


----------



## nfsgame (18. Januar 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Allerdings, wer sich das als hobby aussucht, der hat abgedichtete objektive oder plant alle 2 jahre eine reinigung ein.  (und sollte selbst staubfest sein )


Irgendwo sollte noch ein Bild existieren, wie ich nach dem Colorrun in Hannover aussah... Muss ich den Kollegen mal fragen   ...


Edit: Da hatter eins ...


----------



## hann96 (19. Januar 2015)

@nfsgame
Nochmal zu den Variablen (!) Grau-Filtern, ich habe bei dem empfohlenen Laden mal geguckt, aber nichts preiswertes für mein 18-55mm Objektiv gefunden (Das Fotohaus - Foto Gregor).

Hat jemand evtl. ne Empfehlung für einen Variablen Filter?  Ich will halt keine 30 Euro oder mehr ausgeben und dann merken, dass das eine Fehlinvestition war. 

Gruß

EDIT:
Ich habe mich mal in dem Laden beraten lassen → Werde dieses (= Graufilter Vario 50mm Hama) Produkt  morgen (hatte vorhin nicht genug Geld mit ) zulegen.

EDIT2:
@backToTopic

Älter als 15 Jahre, aber sie funktioniert noch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ISO 400
Belichtungszeit 1/80
F 5.6
+ Spielzeugkameraeffekt


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. Januar 2015)

Mein Neues Zubehör ist Heute angekommen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja es ist nicht so Teuer,aber es Funtzt .
Das Reinigungs Set fand ich schon wichtig.
Tips vom Pro:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R-7627Zd2w

Wenn meine Sonnenblende noch kommt hab ich keine 20€ ausgegeben.
Muss halt Sparen.
Der Fernauslöser funktioniert.
Auch Bulb ist möglich (ist Natürlich auch Standart bei einem Fernauslöser)
Wer hat auch ein Pflegeset für seine Kamera und noch einen Guten Tip zur Pflege(ich Rauche^^,Kamera immer in der Tasche)


----------



## nfsgame (20. Januar 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> und noch einen Guten Tip zur Pflege(ich Rauche^^,Kamera immer in der Tasche)


Übertreibs nicht. Ab und zu mal die Rücklinse des Objektivs mit nem fusselfreien Tuch trocken abreiben (nur wenn du beim durchsehen durch das "rohe" Objektiv etwas siehst) und gut ist. Die Frontlinse kann gesprungen sein und du würdest es nur sehen, wenn das Licht unter einem ungünstigen Winkel einfällt. Sensor abpusten, wenn du bei Blenden enger als f/8 Mock drauf siehst. Wenns dann nicht weg geht -> Nassreinigung (selber oder Service).


----------



## call_911 (21. Januar 2015)

Der Lenspen ist gut den hab ich auch 

Ich hab immer ein fusselfreies Microfasertuch dabei, falls mal regnet zum abtrocknen von Objektiv/Kamera und der Linse selbst....


----------



## hann96 (21. Januar 2015)

@nfsgame  und alle anderen die den Laden "Foto-Haas" kennen 

Ich habe mir ja dort einen Variablen  Grau-Filter gekauft. Heute habe ich ihn ausprobiert und musste feststellen, dass der sein Geld nicht wert ist.
Nun meine Frage: Kann man dort Ware, wie bei Amazon, umtauschen?


----------



## nfsgame (21. Januar 2015)

Geh hin und frag, die sind ganz umgänglich und beißen nicht . (Auch wenn ich vorher mit ihnen gesprochen hätte, eventuell hätten sie von Anfang an eine Teststellung gemacht mit Option auf Übernahme)


----------



## hann96 (21. Januar 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Eventuell hätten sie von Anfang an eine Teststellung gemacht mit Option auf Übernahme


Wusste gar nicht, dass die so etwas machen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Januar 2015)

Wahrscheinlich nehmen sie es schon aus Kulanz zurück. Ein Recht darauf hast du allerdings nicht. Einfach versuchen und wie nfsgame schon sagte, nächste mal vorher fragen ob man es testen kann


----------



## hann96 (22. Januar 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich nehmen sie es schon aus Kulanz zurück. Ein Recht darauf hast du allerdings nicht. Einfach versuchen und wie nfsgame schon sagte, nächste mal vorher fragen ob man es testen kann


Habe mal nachgefragt und ein Umtausch gegen ein Gutschein sollte kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
mein letzter Urlaubstag ist angebrochen.
Da muste ich mal Ausprobieren,was mir mein A.-Kolege gezeigt hat^^.
Einen Wassertropfen ablichten.
Er hatte einen Coolen Dunklen Hintergrund und Stimmiges Licht.
Ich hab ein wenig Improvisiert^^.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoher Isowert 1600
f5.6
1/500 sek
44 mm Brennweite

Der Tropfen ist Unscharf und zu Dunkel.

Hab dann mal Gegoogelt, Technik

*Bulb-Modus, Blende 16, ISO etwa 200 (hier ein wenig ausprobieren…)
Um Bewegungsunschärfen zu vermeiden, darf der Blitz nicht in voller Leistung abgebrannt werden! Ich regle meine Blitze auf 1/32 
  oder auch auf 1/64 runter.*
Hab den Blitz auf 1/3 gestellt ,wie empfohlen alle Automatiken am Objektiv ausgestellt und Fernauslöser(hab ja jetzt einen)benutzt.
An der Stelle wo der Tropfen auftrifft hab ich ne Schraube gestellt und Manuell Scharfgestellt(wie empfohlen).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist der schönste,Ok mein Hintergrund ist nicht der Beste.....

Witzig fand ich die nächsten beiden Bilder (vorsicht Orginalgröße)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Nächsten sieht man in den Wassertropfen eingeschlossene Luft(mein ich zumindest).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Kolege hat den schöneren Hintergrund ,ich aber die schöneren Tropfen.(Er hatte nähmlich keine^^)


----------



## floppyexe (25. Januar 2015)

Was willst du uns damit sagen? Oder hast du Fragen? Ich versteh deinen Beitrag nicht.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. Januar 2015)

Ich habe zum ersten Mal ausprobiert einen Wassertropfen zu Fotografieren.
Das wollte ich hier mal Präsentieren .Desweiteren Hoffte ich weitere Tips zu bekommen wie man die Fotos besser hinbekommt.
Da das auch nicht der Profi DI -Thread ist darf man  alle Bilder Posten,auch nicht gelungene.
Ich habe dann meine Erfahrungen geschildert,da ich von einem falschen Ansatz ausgegangen bin.(Kurze Belichtungszeit)
Auch gibt es DSLR Noobys ,so wie ich,die sich über Motiv-Ideen freuen.


----------



## totovo (25. Januar 2015)

Na dann:

indirekt blitzen die scharfen Kanten stören enorm, genau wie die Reflexionen, 
die Blende viel weiter öffnen (Der Hintergrund ist viel zu scharf!), 
schöneres Gefäß wählen, 
Wasser anfärben, 
vielleich etwas mehr von oben drauf halten und das Gefäß nicht so abschneiden!...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. Januar 2015)

Das Wasser war eingefärbt.
Danke für die Tips .
Das  Indirekte Blitzen lässt sich leider nicht Realisieren ,da ich keinen Externen Blitz habe^^.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Januar 2015)

Guck mal, dass du einen neutraleren Hintergrund wählst - der lenkt doch recht stark ab vom eigentlichen Motiv


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. Januar 2015)

Ja werde ich machen.
Würde es funktionieren ,wenn ich vor den Internen Blitz ein weißes Kopierpapierblatt halten würde?
Wäre der Blitz dann Indirekt genug ?


----------



## taks (25. Januar 2015)

Wieso überhaupt einen Blitz?
Einfach mehr/bessere Beleuchtung im Raum würde bestimmt ein besseres Bild abgeben.


----------



## joraku (25. Januar 2015)

Mit der Beleuchtung im Allgemeinen würde ich mal experimentieren.
Wenn du irgendeine Lampe von schräg hinten auf den Wassertropfen richtest (also die Lichtquelle soll dann nicht im Bild zu sehen sein) dann gibt es bestimmt eine interessante Lichtbrechung etc. Ich würde es wie taks geschrieben hat einfach viel besser ausleuchten, zumindest die Blende weiter aufmachen. Natürlich wird es dann so extrem schwierig den Wassertropfen im Fokus zu haben, aber falls es klappt sieht das Ergebnis bestimmt noch eindrucksvoller aus. Vor allem werden die Kanten im Hintergrund weicher.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. Januar 2015)

Das Problem ist ja das er unscharf wird ,hatte ihn auf 1/500 sek. geschossen. Erstes Bild.
Mit dem Blitz und Bulb "fängt" man den Tropfen scharf ein.
Vorher die Stelle ,wo der er hintropft,Manuell scharfstellen.(Schraube oder so )
Er wird nur für die Zeit des Blitzes belichtet,(deswegen Blitz)das macht ihn schlierenfrei.


----------



## hann96 (25. Januar 2015)

So, ich habe auch mal meinen "ersten Wassertropfen" fotografiert. 

Da ich keinen externen Blitz habe, bin ich auf die Wohnzimmerlampe umgestiegen und habe mir mit Alufolie mehrere Reflektoren gebaut (vorher zerknickt, damit das Licht gebrochen wird).
Zudem habe ich den internen Blitz meiner Alpha 58 benutzt.

Links neben den jeweiligen Bildern ist die unbearbeitete Version zu sehen, rechts die bearbeitete. Leider habe ich keine Farbfilter, dann hätte ich GIMP nicht gebraucht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:
Das sieht doch auch mal interessant aus → Farbspuren im Wasser - Makro-Foto-Workshop - CHIP


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. Januar 2015)

Sieht Gut aus, guter Hintergrund.Allerdings sind die kleinen Tropfen unten  etwas unscharf.
Für einzenlne Splashs das Wasser eintropfen lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



?


----------



## hann96 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der DI-Amateur-Thread [Alle Bilder, Kritik &amp;amp; Beratung]*

Die Einstellungen  

ISO 200
Ca. F22 (variiert je Bild leicht)
1/160
Weißabgleich Blitz 
JPG


EDIT:
Viele werden in hier nicht kennen, wenn man aber in Hannover und Umgebung wohnt, wird man diesen Namen schon einmal gehört haben:   Ulrich zur Nieden
Er war ein toller Mensch und (Sport)fotograf! Leider hat er uns am Freitagabend verlassen...


----------



## Rat Six (26. Januar 2015)

Mach die Blende auf. Bei F22 schmeißt du nur Licht und Abbildungsleistung weg. Die meisten Objektive haben ihre maximale Auflösung ein- bis zweimal abgeblendet.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. Januar 2015)

Was meinst du mit abgeblendet??
Von der kleinsten Blende z.b. f22 ,zwei Einstellungen Grösser??

Hab noch ein Video von Benjamin Jarowski mit Wassertropfen gefunden (der ist echt unterhaltsam ).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAYfxOggcbI

Das mit den Tropfen mach ich defenitiv nochmal ...


----------



## ebastler (26. Januar 2015)

Nein, von der größten Blende aus 1-2 Stufen kleiner gehen.


----------



## Rat Six (26. Januar 2015)

ebastler hat es ja bereits gesagt. Abblenden bedeutet, dass man die Blende schließt. Also von der kleineren Zahl auf eine größere wechselt. Je weiter die Blende geschlossen wird, umso weniger Licht fällt durch und umso länger werden die Belichtungszeiten. Gleichzeitig erhöht sich die Schärfentiefe. Es gibt, aber einen weiteren Nachteil und zwar die Beugung. Je weiter eine Blende geschlossen ist, umso mehr werden die Lichtstrahlen gekrümmt und umso mehr streuen sie. Das bewirkt, dass das Bild auf dem Sensor unschärfer wird. Alles vereinfacht ausgedrückt. Deswegen blendet man selten auf so hohe Werte ab.
Die meisten Linsen haben ihre höchste Auflösung, wenn man sie 2x abblendet. Beispiel: Dein Objektiv startet bei F2.8, zwei mal abgeblendet bedeutet: F2.8 -> F4 -> F5.6. Natürlich gilt das nicht für alle Objektive, jede Rechnung ist anderst und ein paar Linsen sind auch auf maximale Offenblendleistung getrimmt. Das bedeutet nun, aber nicht, dass man immer auf die ideale Blende eines Objektivs geht. Die Blende sollte man so wählen, dass sie die Bildaussage unterstützt.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. Januar 2015)

OK ,Gut erklärt.
Kennt einer vom Canon Buddy-Kid die Optimal Blendengröße?
EF-S 18-55


----------



## Rat Six (26. Januar 2015)

Laut photozone liegt die optimale Blende bei F5.6-F8.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. Januar 2015)

Danke.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Januar 2015)

Mal wieder ein bild... aus der konserve... (grünhain)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist derzeit auch mein desktop hintergrund-bild.


----------



## Keinem (29. Januar 2015)

Was kostet eine Reperatur des Autofokuses? Ich überlege ein günstiges gebrauchtes zu schießen, bei welchem dieser defekt ist  .


----------



## ebastler (29. Januar 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Was kostet eine Reperatur des Autofokuses? Ich überlege ein günstiges gebrauchtes zu schießen, bei welchem dieser defekt ist  .



Je nach Defekt und Objektiv von leistbar bis mehr als Neupreis des Objektivs...
Bei meinem 70-200 f/2.8 L IS USM (version 1) hätte es mich 1100 gekostet. Die Rev 1 kriegt man inzwischen um das selbe Geld fast neu.

Kostenvoranschlag von einem Laden in Hamburg (Kumpel von dort ist mir mit dem Objektiv hin), Canon selbst hatte das schon als irreparabel eingestuft (daher hab ich das kaputte Ding auch geschenkt bekommen).


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Januar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Bei meinem 70-200 f/2.8 L IS USM (version 1) hätte es mich 1100 gekostet.


Darf man fragen welches geschäft das war?
Und mit "Canon selbst" wird wohl Foto-Maerz gemeint sein. Bei denen hatte ich letzte woche freitag so den eindruck das alles irreperabel ist, was nicht brand aktuell ist oder sich sch... reparieren lässt.
Da wir gerade dabei sind, hat eigentlich schon mal jemand erfahrung mit wiese-fototechnik gesammelt? Die machen ja jetzt den service für tokina und laut website auch "schwierigere" sachen.


----------



## Keinem (29. Januar 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Darf man fragen welches geschäft das war?
> Und mit "Canon selbst" wird wohl Foto-Maerz gemeint sein. Bei denen hatte ich letzte woche freitag so den eindruck das alles irreperabel ist, was nicht brand aktuell ist oder sich sch... reparieren lässt.
> Da wir gerade dabei sind, hat eigentlich schon mal jemand erfahrung mit wiese-fototechnik gesammelt? Die machen ja jetzt den service für tokina und laut website auch "schwierigere" sachen.


Der Preis ging mir in den letzten Sekunden (viel) zu hoch  .


----------



## ebastler (29. Januar 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Darf man fragen welches geschäft das war?
> Und mit "Canon selbst" wird wohl Foto-Maerz gemeint sein. Bei denen hatte ich letzte woche freitag so den eindruck das alles irreperabel ist, was nicht brand aktuell ist oder sich sch... reparieren lässt.
> Da wir gerade dabei sind, hat eigentlich schon mal jemand erfahrung mit wiese-fototechnik gesammelt? Die machen ja jetzt den service für tokina und laut website auch "schwierigere" sachen.


Maerz war es, danke, mir war der Name entfallen. 
Das Objektiv ist aber auch ziemlicher Totalschaden. 135-200mm, will man auf weniger Brennweite, exotisch es hart mechanisch an. [EDIT: Autokorrektur des Todes. Eckt es hart mechanisch an]
AF geht nicht.
Erste 2-3 Linsen total verdreckt. 

Hatte kaum gerechnet, dass da eine Reparatur profitabel wäre.

Der Vorbesitzer hatte es afaik direkt zum Canon Service schicken lassen, und es als irreparabel zurückbekommen. Mehr Infos habe ich dazu nicht.


----------



## nfsgame (29. Januar 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und mit "Canon selbst" wird wohl Foto-Maerz gemeint sein.


"Canon selbst" ist in Willich. Foto-Maerz ist genauso wie Okam, Tritec oder sonstwas ein "Sklave".


----------



## ebastler (29. Januar 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> "Canon selbst" ist in Willich. Foto-Maerz ist genauso wie Okam, Tritec oder sonstwas ein "Sklave".



Die Frage ist in dem Fall, wo es hingeht, wenn man es in Italien Canon zur Reparatur übergibt... Das hat der Vorbesitzer als Italiener nämlich gemacht.


----------



## hann96 (29. Januar 2015)

Erstmal die neuen Graufilter getestet, heute angekommen.
Die Qualität des Bildes ist natürlich nicht so toll , war ja aber auch nur ein test-versuch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. Januar 2015)

Hast du einen Relativ hohen ISO Wert ?
Sieht so aus.


----------



## hann96 (30. Januar 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Hast du einen Relativ hohen ISO Wert ?
> Sieht so aus.


Iso 800 statt 100 habe ich ausgewählt. War mir dem gar nicht bewusst.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (31. Januar 2015)

Na ja ISO 800 geht ja noch ,aber man sieht es halt  .


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Update:
Ich habe Heute meinen zweiten Versuch gestartet Wassertropfen abzulichten^^.
Ich habe diesmal einen Neutralen Hintergrund gewählt.
Und ein Wenig mit Farbigen Blitz(Bunte Feuerzeuge davorhalten) experimentierte.

Na dann,werde ich die Bilder mal der Löwenmeute vorwerfen^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Wasser hab ich nicht eingefärbt,alle Bilder out of Cam.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Was haltet ihr davon ?*


PS.:  Das letzte Bild hab ich gerade als Desktophintergrund.

Ich hab das "Beste" der Topfenbilder noch mal ein wenig mit Picasa aufgehellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Welches findet ihr besser ??


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Februar 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon ?


Das aufgehellte gefällt mir ganz gut.  Die anderen sind mir, zumindest auf meinem tv, zu dunkel.

Und da derzeit bilder-notstand herrscht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trabantrennen Pausa...  
1/250 sek 
f6.3 
ISO100


----------



## taks (2. Februar 2015)

Noch ein bisschen Hardware abgelichtet. Leider etwas staubig ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## easycheeseman (2. Februar 2015)

Auch mal was von mir


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. Februar 2015)

@task
Das kenn ich auch von Makros,ablichten und dann sehen wie dreckig das Zeug doch wirklich ist.
Deswegen vorher erst mal Putzen.
Die CPU hättest du evlt. ganz auf das Bild bekommen sollen.
Die Graka ist mir iwi abgeraucht,war meine letzte NVIDIA.

@easycheeseman (wer hat so einen Nick?)
Geile Bilder,wie hast du den Mond abgelichtet??
Tele? langzeitbelichtung?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Pilz ist zum Träumen ,so Märchenmässig .

Hatte mal "Zieher" mit dem Objektiv versucht.Motiv ist rein zufällig .

Ist out of Cam.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ca 1 sek belichtet,mit Blitz ,beim Abdrücken Raus Zoomen.
Wollte wissen ob das schnelle Raus Zoomen schädlich für das Objektiv ist ? (natürlich nicht am Schärferegler Drehen dabei)
Canon EF-S 18-55mm 1:3 5-5.6 IS STM


----------



## easycheeseman (2. Februar 2015)

Der Mond war mit Brennweite 900mm Belichtungszeit 1/25


----------



## Placebo (3. Februar 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Wollte wissen ob das schnelle Raus Zoomen schädlich für das Objektiv ist ? (natürlich nicht am Schärferegler Drehen dabei)
> Canon EF-S 18-55mm 1:3 5-5.6 IS STM


Dürfte nichts ausmachen, außer wenn du mit angeschaltetem AF am Fokusring drehst und der Motor zum Generator wird. Abgesehen davon gibt's die Kitlinse für 'nen 10er auf e-Bay


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Februar 2015)

Klar kann man übertreiben, aber die "Kitlinse" die übrigens mMn gar nicht schlecht ist, gibt es bei Ebay erst ab 120€ als sofort kauf, eher teurer.


----------



## easycheeseman (5. Februar 2015)

Naja ich nutze eigentlich nie die Kitlinse. Mittlerweile nehme ich meistens die USM Objektive mit Brennweiten mit 70-200 bzw.  300 mm. Man ist flexibel denn die Kitlinse ist mehr fürs grobe


----------



## Placebo (5. Februar 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Klar kann man übertreiben, aber die "Kitlinse" die übrigens mMn gar nicht schlecht ist, gibt es bei Ebay erst ab 120€ als sofort kauf, eher teurer.


Meinte das 18-55, nicht die Version mit mehr Zoom. Und die kostet (zumindest für Sony) 60€ neu auf Amazon und gebraucht 10€ auf e-Bay. Ich verwende die Kitlinse übrigens relativ oft, denn als Weitwinkel ist sie trotzdem gut. Das Bild im Anhang ist z.B. damit gemacht worden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Februar 2015)

Auch das 18-55 von Canon ist nicht schlecht. Zumindest solange es mindestens das IS (I, II und STM) ist. Das Ur-18-55 ist ne Gurke.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Februar 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> Meinte das 18-55, nicht die Version mit mehr Zoom. Und die kostet (zumindest für Sony) 60€ neu auf Amazon und gebraucht 10€ auf e-Bay.



Und er bekommt das Sony Kitobjektiv an seine Canon? :b

Das 18-55 IS STM (seine Kitlinse)  kostet 150€, Gebraucht 120€.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. Februar 2015)

Fals du mich meinst ..ja ich hab ein Canon EF-S 18-55mm 1:3 5-5.6 IS STM.

Ich hab heute meine Bestellten Zwischenringe für Makro-Fotografie bekommen.
Hab ich schnell mal ausprobiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für ca. 25€,brauchte dringend was für Makro^^.
Der Autofokus und Bildstabilisator wird durchgeleitet.
Mir ist direkt aufgefallen,das ich sehr dicht an das Motiv ran muss (z.t. muss ich die Sonnenblende abnehmen).
Und sie brauchen sehr viel Licht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist mit dem 21mm Aufsatz geschossen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Fisch schwimmt auf einer Blauen Flüssigkeit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist ein Stück Papier mit allen Aufsätzen (mit Snipping Tool ausgeschnitten)
Wenn ich wieder Zeit hab mach ich mal noch bessere Bilder,hoffe ich.
Besitzt noch jemand zwischenringe für Makros?
Welche erfahrung hast du damit gemacht ?


----------



## easycheeseman (5. Februar 2015)

Ich mache Makros mit meinem 300mm. Das hat Makrofunktion


----------



## nfsgame (5. Februar 2015)

easycheeseman schrieb:


> Ich mache Makros mit meinem 300mm. Das hat Makrofunktion


Funktion ja. Ein Glück für die Hersteller, das der Begriff Makro schon irgendwo bei einem ABM von 1:>5 genutzt werden darf. "Echtes Makro" beginnt meiner Meinung nach irgendwo bei 1:2 und größer. Da ist man mit Zwischenringen schon ganz gut dabei. 

KillerPfote: Es gibt vereinzelt Berichte, dass ganz billige Zwischenringe arge Fertigungstoleranzen bezüglich des Spiels an den Kontakten besitzen und in wenigen Einzelfällen (!) die Sicherungen der Bajonettkontakte zerschießen können (!). Die Chance steht vielleicht 1:1.000.000, aber wenn du wirklich sicher gehen willst, würde ich die Kamera in Standby schicken bevor du die auf und abschraubst .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. Februar 2015)

Danke für die Warnung,ich mache die Kammera immer aus wenn ich das Objektiv wechsel,bzw. Zwischenringe einbau.
Darf ich Autofokos und Stabi bei eingeschalteter Kammera ,ein und Ausschalten ?
Oder ist das nicht so Gut ?


----------



## easycheeseman (5. Februar 2015)

Das kannst du ohne weiteres machen


----------



## nfsgame (5. Februar 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Darf ich Autofokos und Stabi bei eingeschalteter Kammera ,ein und Ausschalten ?


Klar. Die können schon was ab, nur Kurzschlüsse mag halt keine Elektrik .


----------



## Placebo (6. Februar 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Und er bekommt das Sony Kitobjektiv an seine Canon? :b
> 
> Das 18-55 IS STM (seine Kitlinse)  kostet 150€, Gebraucht 120€.


Sony-Objektive sind meistens teurer, teilweise bis zu 50%. Mit so einem Preisunterschied habe ich ehrlich nicht gerechnet aber mit ein bisschen suchen bekommt man auch das Canon gebraucht für 50€ und weniger 


> Besitzt noch jemand zwischenringe für Makros?
> Welche erfahrung hast du damit gemacht ?


Zwischenringe nicht aber ich verwende ein paar alte Objektive, deren Auflagemaß nicht passt, mit Adapter als Ersatz. Man lernt das Abblenden, sobald man genug von der Unschärfe hat


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Februar 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> Sony-Objektive sind meistens teurer, teilweise bis zu 50%. Mit so einem Preisunterschied habe ich ehrlich nicht gerechnet aber mit ein bisschen suchen bekommt man auch das Canon gebraucht für 50€ und weniger



Nein, das ist nicht das 18-55mm IS STM. 
Das geht bei 120€ los. 

Aber genug OT jetzt.


----------



## hann96 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der DI-Amateur-Thread [Alle Bilder, Kritik &amp; Beratung]*

Das hat mal Spaß gemacht. Sterne fotografieren.  

PS:
Irgendwie macht Taptalk mit dem Bilder upload Probleme. Ich lade sie heute abend, wenn ich Zuhause bin, hoch.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. Februar 2015)

Au ja ich will Sterne sehen.
Hab ich auch noch vor ,aber ist so Kalt Draußen.
Vom Fenster aus sind zu viele Lampen ^^.


----------



## hann96 (6. Februar 2015)

So, hier sind die Bilder.
Aufgenommen in Italien, St. Anton (nicht das remmi demmi St. Anton, sondern ein kleines Dorf im Pferschtal).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachbearbeitet mit Lightroom


----------



## Rat Six (7. Februar 2015)

Leider sind sie ein wenig verwackelt und der Vollmond hat dir einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.


----------



## hann96 (7. Februar 2015)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Leider sind sie ein wenig verwackelt und der Vollmond hat dir einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.



Ja, 100% zufrieden bin ich auch nicht. Für meinen ersten Versuch Sterne zu fotografieren ist das m. M. aber sehr gut geworden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Februar 2015)

So, kamera ist aus dem service zurück. Wurde anscheinend höchste zeit die mal dahin zu schicken... Mal sehen ob dieses jahr meine trefferquote steigt, der AF trifft jedenfalls erheblich besser. (nach dem, was ich bis jetzt testen konnte)
Da ich aber noch keine aktuellen bilder habe, hier noch was aus der konserve. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. Februar 2015)

Schliesse mich der Meinug von Rat Six an.Aber besser ein unscharfes Bild wie gar kein Bild.
Auf dem zweiten Bild hättest du die Berge versuchen sollen Scharf zu bekommen.
Bei meinen Sonnenuntergangsbildern hatte ich versucht die Sonne zu Fokussieren,was natürlich Blödsinn ist.
Stattdessen hätte ich besser die Bäume am dem Horizont Scharfstellen sollen^^.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hast du ein Statif benutzt evtl. Fernauslöser?
Damit dürften Verwackler der Vergangenheit angehören.


----------



## hann96 (7. Februar 2015)

KillerPfote;7162594Hast du ein Statif benutzt evtl. Fernauslöser?
Damit dürften Verwackler der Vergangenheit angehören.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Stativ → Ja
> Fernauslöser → Nein
> 
> Ich nehme als Fernauslöser mein Handy, das Adapterkabel ist aber zu spät angekommen, sodass ich es nicht mehr nach Italien mitnehmen konnte.


----------



## hann96 (7. Februar 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Hast du ein Statif benutzt evtl. Fernauslöser?
> Damit dürften Verwackler der Vergangenheit angehören.



Stativ → Ja
Fernauslöser → Nein

Ich nehme als Fernauslöser mein Handy, das Adapterkabel ist aber zu spät angekommen, sodass ich es nicht mehr nach Italien mitnehmen konnte.


----------



## Rat Six (7. Februar 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Ja, 100% zufrieden bin ich auch nicht. Für meinen ersten Versuch Sterne zu fotografieren ist das m. M. aber sehr gut geworden.


Jo, für den ersten versuch definitiv nicht schlecht. Außerdem, nur Versuch macht klug und aus den Fehlern kann man ja lernen. Geht mir ja nicht anders, wenn ich etwas neues ausprobiere.



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Bei meinen Sonnenuntergangsbildern hatte ich versucht die Sonne zu Fokussieren,was natürlich Blödsinn ist.
> Stattdessen hätte ich besser die Bäume am dem Horizont Scharfstellen sollen^^.


Ab einer bestimmten Distanz und Blende ist es eigentlich relativ egal auf was man im Hintergrund fokussiert. Einfach auf Unendlich einstellen und es passt meist. Dank Live-View kann man auch super mit der Vergrößerung fokussieren, das ist mittlerweile meine bevorzugte Methode seit ich Live-View habe und wenn ich mit dem Stativ arbeite.



hann96 schrieb:


> Stativ → Ja
> Fernauslöser → Nein
> Ich nehme als Fernauslöser mein Handy, das Adapterkabel ist aber zu spät angekommen, sodass ich es nicht mehr nach Italien mitnehmen konnte.


Wenn dir kein extra Fernauslöser zur Verfügung steht oder dem Handy der Saft ausgeht, dann funktioniert der Selbstauslöser sehr gut.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen.
Hab im Baumarkt nen coolen LED-Strahler für 13€ erworben.
Der ist echt Hell(600Lumen/10Watt verbrauch) für Makros und bleibt Relativ kühl.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit hab ich Heute experimentiert.


Ein Paar  Bilder wollte ich euch mal zeigen.
Der Fokus ist schon sehr klein .Ist schwierig die Bilder sehr scharf zu bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


CPU von der Seite.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alte Sim Karte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Autoschlüssel (eines Mittelprächtig Alten Opel)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Netzteilkabel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Objektivdeckel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ring auf Lavastein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohrhörerstecker




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Einzigste Blüte auf unserer Fensterbank z.Z. .

Ich hoffe das sie ansehnlich sind (Bilder)


----------



## nfsgame (7. Februar 2015)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Leider sind sie ein wenig verwackelt und der Vollmond hat dir einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.


Verwackelt ist nicht das Hauptproblem . Dafür, dass die Kamera nicht nach Norden ausgerichtet war (?) wurde zu lange belichtet. Dadurch entstehen durch die Erdrotation schon leichte Striche . Das letzte ist zudem falsch fokussiert . Aber immer weiter machen - das sieht gar nicht schlecht aus für die ersten Versuche !


----------



## hann96 (8. Februar 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Verwackelt ist nicht das Hauptproblem . Dafür, dass die Kamera nicht nach Norden ausgerichtet war (?) wurde zu lange belichtet. Dadurch entstehen durch die Erdrotation schon leichte Striche .


Da habe ich in der Schule nicht aufgepasst . Ob das Norden war weiß ich gar nicht.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Aber immer weiter machen - das sieht gar nicht schlecht aus für die ersten Versuche !


Danke .


----------



## Skysnake (8. Februar 2015)

Er meint, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, auch nicht den geographischen Norpol, sondern den astronomischen Norpol. Oder nfsgame?

Btw. Wie finde ich den eigentlich schnell/einfach/sicher heraus? Hab bisher nie den Nerv gehabt, mich damit mal auseinander zu setzen


----------



## BillDschirm (8. Februar 2015)

Ich bin  auf Grund von Zeitmangel schon auf Entzug, daher bin ich zumindest mal in den Garten gegangen und habe einen Schnappschuss gemacht.


----------



## Rat Six (8. Februar 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Verwackelt ist nicht das Hauptproblem . Dafür, dass die Kamera nicht nach Norden ausgerichtet war (?) wurde zu lange belichtet. Dadurch entstehen durch die Erdrotation schon leichte Striche . Das letzte ist zudem falsch fokussiert . Aber immer weiter machen - das sieht gar nicht schlecht aus für die ersten Versuche !


Sieh dir die Doppelkonturen an den Hausdächern, Bergen usw. an, die kommen nicht von der Erdrotation. Auf die Belichtungszeit habe ich jetzt nicht geachtet, kommt mir, aber auf den ersten Blick nicht unbedingt zu lang vor. 
Als Faustregel benutze ich 500/Brennweite (KB), damit vermeidet man eigentlich ziemlich zuverlässig Sternstriche.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Februar 2015)

Ah, die Doppelkonturen hab ich auf dem tollen Thinkpad-Display gar nicht gesehen  - hast Recht .


----------



## Airboume (8. Februar 2015)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Ich bin  auf Grund von Zeitmangel schon auf Entzug, daher bin ich zumindest mal in den Garten gegangen und habe einen Schnappschuss gemacht.



Halludatach,
mit welchem Objektiv hast du das Bild geschossen? Ich finde das Bokeh echt super!


----------



## BillDschirm (8. Februar 2015)

Die günstige Überraschungsscherbe von Fuji:

FUJINON XC50-230mmF4.5-6.7 OIS FUJINON XF-Objektive | Fujifilm Deutschland

Wird immer als Lichtgrab verschrien, was auch stimmt - wenn aber genügend Licht vorhanden ist, macht das Objektiv richtig Spaß. 

Die Brennweite ist bei dem Bild 216mm bei Blende 6,7 - sollte es dich interessieren.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Februar 2015)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Wird immer als Lichtgrab verschrien, was auch stimmt...


Hat fuji nix lichtstärkeres im angebot? (also jetzt nicht gleich durchgehend 2.8) Selbst mein 50-200 4.0-5.6 WR ist mit seinem 49mm filtergewinde noch lichtstärker. (und auch verdammt leicht bei akzeptabler bildqualität)
Und noch ein alibi-bild...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. Februar 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Verwackelt ist nicht das Hauptproblem . Dafür, dass die Kamera nicht nach Norden ausgerichtet war (?) wurde zu lange belichtet. Dadurch entstehen durch die Erdrotation schon leichte Striche . Das letzte ist zudem falsch fokussiert . Aber immer weiter machen - das sieht gar nicht schlecht aus für die ersten Versuche !



Benjamin Jaworski meint das man unter 25sek. Belichten sollte ,da sonst die Sterne weiterwandern^^.
Das hat nichts mit der Himmelsrichtung zu tun.


----------



## BillDschirm (8. Februar 2015)

Selbstverständlich:

http://www.fujifilm.com/products/digital_cameras/xf_lens/roadmap/img/index/pic_02.jpg

Kostet aber entsprechend viel Geld, da die XF-Linsen allesamt Premiumlinsen sind und sich das Fuji auch teuer bezahlen lässt. Da ist das Objektiv, was es bei mir als Dreingabe im Kit gab, schon deutlich erschwinglicher.

Anbei noch ein Bild, welches ich mit der Linse bei voller Brennweite gemacht habe.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. Februar 2015)

Wie kann ich bei Makroaufnahmen das verwackeln durch den Spiegel (Spiegelschlag) verhindern?
Spiegelarretierung?(weiß garnicht ob das bei der EOS 100 D geht)
Oder mit dem Live View?
Wobei das Mauelle Fokussieren schwierig wird.


----------



## Skysnake (9. Februar 2015)

Spiegelvorauslösung hat z.B. meine D90.


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (9. Februar 2015)

Die Funktion findest du im Menü unter Idividualfunktionen oder so. Guck mal ins Handbuch auf Seite 147, da wird beschrieben wie man das einstellt.

Edit: Du kannst dir die Funktion auch ins MyMenü legen, dann kommst du da schneller dran wenn du sie öfters brauchst.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Februar 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Benjamin Jaworski meint das man unter 25sek. Belichten sollte ,da sonst die Sterne weiterwandern^^.
> Das hat nichts mit der Himmelsrichtung zu tun.


Probiers selber aus: Stativ aufbauen und für den simplen Test in alle vier Himmelrichtungen unter dem selben Winkel und der selben Belichtungszeit Aufnahmen machen. Am PC betrachten und eigene Schlüsse ziehen . Solche Aussagen liebe ich übrigens, da die 25sek unter Garantie nicht mehr bei mehr als 50mm Brennweite gelten werden - die spielt nämlich auch noch mit rein.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. Februar 2015)

Ok,da hast du Recht.
Werde ich auf jeden Fall mal Ausprobieren.
Ein bischen wärmer sollte es schon sein ,obwohl in Kalten Nächten der Himmel sehr klar ist.
Hab Heute einige Videos über Makrofotografie gesehen. Die meisten Arbeiten im Live View.
Dort kann man auch 5 oder 10 Fach vergrössern,( Lupensymbol)um besser den Schärfepunkt zu finden.
Im Live View ist der Spiegel sowieso schon weggeklappt.
THX für die Antworten .


----------



## Knorpelglatze (13. Februar 2015)

nicht unter 25 sonder unter 30sek. Jaworski ist cool


----------



## nfsgame (13. Februar 2015)

Falsch bleibt diese Spontanaussage trotzdem, da keine Aussage über die Brennweite getätigt wird .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. Februar 2015)

nfsgame hat Recht hör auf ihn .Er hat es ja Empirisch ermittelt!
Mit der Himmelsrichtung muss ich auch mal ausprobieren. Norden ??
Ja Jaworskyj ist cool.
Der macht es nicht so Dröge .

Das find ich nicht übel .(Ist natürlich Spass und er macht auch Seriöse Videos)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aDV8z-JirH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## hann96 (14. Februar 2015)

Habe mich nochmal an die Sternbilder gesetzt und sie ein wenig mehr bearbeitet.

Das Ergebnis mit vergleich zu der alten Version.

Neu - Alt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An besten beide Bilder in neuen Tabs öffnen und hin und her switchen, damit man den unterschied besser sieht.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. Februar 2015)

OK,war gerade mal Draußen.

*Meine ersten Sternenhimmel Bilder*

Südhimmel in der Nähe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nordhimmel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Gegend hier ist leider viel zu viel Licht^^.
(Lichtverschmutzung)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind viele Flieger am Himmel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alle Bilder out of Cam.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich hab jetzt mit Live -Vorschau und Zoom Fokosiert.
So werden die Bilder besser.
Jetzt weiß ich wo der Fokus hin muß.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe das sie ganz brauchbar sind ?


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Februar 2015)

Wenn das hier der Amateur-Thread ist, wo ist dann der Anfänger-Thread?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (16. Februar 2015)

Das ist doch Ansich so gemeint.
Klingt alles nach Anfänger und Amateur Thread.
Startpost:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-kritik-beratung-post4868889.html#post4868889

Gutes Tutorial.


Poste meine Tropfen noch mal hier.
Sind nachbearbeitet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (17. Februar 2015)

Ist das in einer Schüssel fotografiert, die blau gefärbt ist?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. Februar 2015)

Nein das ist ein Backblech mit Allufolie.(Die Allufolie war etwas klein so das ich zwei Bögen benutzen muste,die Schwamm etwas auf was nicht ganz so Toll war.)
Das Wasser ist komplett ungefärbt.
Vor den Blitz hab ich ein Blaues Feuerzeug gehalten.
Ist außerdem mit Fotor nachbearbeitet.
Ein schöner Schein .

Ungerne zeige ich dir das Orginalbild.(Ich finde es bearbeitet einfach besser)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ISO 100
f/25.0 Blende
1/200 s Belichtungszeit
55mm Brennweite
(Mit den Eistellungen hab ich viel Licht verbrannt^^,aber der Blitz friert den Tropfen ein )


----------



## nfsgame (18. Februar 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> f/25.0 Brennweite


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (18. Februar 2015)

Welche Blende hättest du genommen??
Ist mit dem Blauen Blitz etwas Dunkel^^.
Sonnst aber ok.


----------



## Keinem (18. Februar 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Welche Brennweite hättest du genommen??
> Ist mit dem Blauen Blitz etwas Dunkel^^.
> Sonnst aber ok.


Du hast Blende und Brennweite kombiniert  .

Deswegen hat er dich zitiert  .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (18. Februar 2015)

Ääää..ja ,schmeisse ab und zu noch was Durcheinander.
Sorry.
Ist Korrigiert.


Ps.:Hatte übelst gesplascht beim Bilder machen,die Linse war andauernd voller Tropfen.
Ich hoffe das es ihr nicht Schadet?


----------



## totovo (18. Februar 2015)

also, wenn deine Linse aus Glas und nicht aus Zucker ist, und du sie danach irgendwann mal wieder sauber gemacht hast, sollte sie sich nicht auflösen


----------



## ebastler (20. Februar 2015)

Außer du spielst mit besonders bösartigen Säuren...


----------



## BillDschirm (20. Februar 2015)

-Edit-


----------



## taks (20. Februar 2015)

Mal ne dumme Frage: Was für ein Objektiv soll man für Aufnahmen des Nachthimmels benutzen? Was benutzt ihr (Brennweiten)?
Ich will es heute Abend auch mal versuchen, hab aber keine Lust alle Objektive mit zu schleppen ^^


----------



## hann96 (20. Februar 2015)

Heute mal wieder das provisorische Fotostudio aufgebaut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DPr (20. Februar 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage: Was für ein Objektiv soll man für Aufnahmen des Nachthimmels benutzen? Was benutzt ihr (Brennweiten)?
> Ich will es heute Abend auch mal versuchen, hab aber keine Lust alle Objektive mit zu schleppen ^^


Ich benutze dafür ein 17-35, wenn "alles am Himmel aufgenommen werden soll. Für bestimmte Objekte dann halt das Teleobjektiv.


----------



## Lotto (20. Februar 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage: Was für ein Objektiv soll man für Aufnahmen des Nachthimmels benutzen? Was benutzt ihr (Brennweiten)?
> Ich will es heute Abend auch mal versuchen, hab aber keine Lust alle Objektive mit zu schleppen ^^



Nachthimmel will man doch meist immer soviel wie möglich drauf haben, also möglichst kleine Brennweite. Und möglichst kleine Blendenzahl, da halt wenig Licht da ist Nachts .


----------



## Placebo (20. Februar 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage: Was für ein Objektiv soll man für Aufnahmen des Nachthimmels benutzen? Was benutzt ihr (Brennweiten)?
> Ich will es heute Abend auch mal versuchen, hab aber keine Lust alle Objektive mit zu schleppen ^^


Entweder eine richtig große Brennweite (>800mm) für einzelne Himmelskörper oder alles mit 50mm KB-Equivalent und kleiner.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. Februar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Außer du spielst mit besonders bösartigen Säuren...



Nein,Nein keine Sorge .Ist nur Wasser.


----------



## hann96 (20. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das Kamera Rig mal nicht in der Nähe ist, muss dieser Schärfezieher herhalten...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20190124 (21. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Information is Ammunation


----------



## hann96 (21. Februar 2015)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Information is Ammunation



Zuerst dachte ich wirklich, dass das eine Waffe wäre (in der verkleienrten Vorschau sieht das so aus).


----------



## Keinem (21. Februar 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Zuerst dachte ich wirklich, dass das eine Waffe wäre (in der verkleienrten Vorschau sieht das so aus).


dito


----------



## hann96 (21. Februar 2015)

Gerade nochmal 2 Autos, die vor der Tür geparkt haben fotografiert 

Mittel bis sehr stark bearbeitet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (21. Februar 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Gerade nochmal 2 Autos, die vor der Tür geparkt haben fotografiert
> 
> Mittel bis sehr stark bearbeitet.
> 
> ...



Es sind gute Bilder geworden  .

Beim Letzten hätte ich nur den Fokuspunkt etwas anders gelegt oder generell etwas anders gemacht. Aber das ist auch nur meine persönliche Meinung. Ein Anderer würde mich wahrscheinlich lynchen  .


----------



## hann96 (21. Februar 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Es sind gute Bilder geworden  .
> 
> Beim Letzten hätte ich nur den Fokuspunkt etwas anders gelegt.



Ja, wo du es sagst, fällt es mir auch auf. Keine Ahnung wo ich da fokusiert habe. Evtl. waren das noch die Einstellungen vom letzten Bild.


----------



## Keinem (21. Februar 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Ja, wo du es sagst, fällt es mir auch auf. Keine Ahnung wo ich da fokusiert habe. Evtl. waren das noch die Einstellungen vom letzten Bild.


Hinten, quasi die Rillen im Reifen  .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. Februar 2015)

Ja sehr schöne Bilder.
Das Foto-Gewehr hat sogar noch ein Message.(Die Kammera ist eine Waffe )

Hab Heute meinen ersten TAT(Tropfen auf Tropfen ) Geschossen.
Nach ca. 200 Bildern
Am Hintergrund muss ich noch Feilen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab dann noch einige "Tauchbilder" versucht.
Leider ist das Papier im Hintergrund etwas Nassgetropft,das sieht nicht so Gut aus.
Deswegen hab ich mal mit Fotor gespielt^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Linse hat wieder Badetag.Leider blieben zwischendurch Kalkflecken drauf.
Hab sie aber später wieder entfernen können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist die" locations",mit Tropf .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Zeigt mal Eure Fotoplätze.*

Brauche dringend noch einen Seperaten Blitz,so ist das alles recht unbefriedigend.


----------



## hann96 (21. Februar 2015)

Das ist m. M. nach mal ein geiler Filmlook...
Vielleicht ist er sogar schon ein bisschen zu intensiv???

Nachher - Vorher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (21. Februar 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Das ist m. M. nach mal ein geiler Filmlook...
> Vielleicht ist er sogar schon ein bisschen zu intensiv???
> 
> Nachher - Vorher
> ...



Also mir persönlich ist das etwas too much  .

An sich aber ein nettes Bild. Mir gefällt dieser Streifen links und der Schärfeverlauf  .

Edit: Vielleicht wirkt es ja noch besser, wenn man die Kamera näher am Boden gehabt hätte  . Probieren geht über Studieren  .


----------



## hann96 (21. Februar 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Edit: Vielleicht wirkt es ja noch besser, wenn man die Kamera näher am Boden gehabt hätte  . Probieren geht über Studieren  .


Ich kann ja morgen mal gucken, ob der Vogel da immer noch ist  und dann näher vom Boden fotografieren. ^^


----------



## easycheeseman (21. Februar 2015)

Da hilft doppelseitiges Klebeband [emoji12]


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. Februar 2015)

Den Asphalt finde ich cool,der Vogel ist zu Dunkel,zu wenig Kontur.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Februar 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Zeigt mal Eure Fotoplätze.


Das hier wäre z.b. einer von mir...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... dann muß man sich erstmal "einschießen"....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... warten auf weiteres... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und los gehts!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (22. Februar 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das hier wäre z.b. einer von mir...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darf man mal fragen, wo diese Autorennen stattfinden?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Februar 2015)

Vorzugsweise mitten in der pampa, da ich schotterstrecken bevorzuge.  Allerdings gehen auch manche WP`s mitten durch eine stadt, gewerbegebiet o.ä. (die AVD sachsen rallye hat z.b. eine stamm-WP mitten in zwickau)
Eine kleine übersicht über diverse Rallye`s und wann die sind gibt es hier. Wenn du dort oben links auf "rallye maps" clickst, erhälst du auch noch eine geografische zuordnung auf google maps. 
Wo die einzelnen wp`s sind erfährst du allerdings erst aus dem programmheft, was an tankstellen bzw. teils auch bei autohäusern in der umgebung oder im rallye-zentrum käuflich zu erwerben ist (3-6€). Bei größeren veranstalltungen, wie z.b. der cosmo-rallye wartburg, ist allerdings noch zu beachten, das man teilweise auch eine eintrittskarte benötigt. (wurde bei mir das letzte mal zur cosmo auch kontrolliert)


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (22. Februar 2015)

Mal eins von Heute.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freihand.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nochmal "Peter"  Top-Model




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (22. Februar 2015)

Heute konnte ich Orionnebel Fotografieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


70D - 70-200L4  1,6s 2000ISO


----------



## Gast20190124 (22. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## call_911 (23. Februar 2015)

Da ich mir zum Geburtstag ein Tokina 11-16mm schenken lassen habe/geschenkt habe  kommt hier mal mein erstes Sternenhimmelfoto.
War bei mir hinterm Haus (dadurch natürlich auch ziemlich verLichtschmutzt  ), es ragt noch das Dach von meinem Stadl rein (11mm der Waaaahhhhnsinnnn)

11mm
Blende 2.8
25 Sekunden
ISO 800






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würd mich über eure Meinungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge freuen


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (23. Februar 2015)

Auch gestern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20190124 (23. Februar 2015)

Bei euch beiden: Mehr ISO. 3200 darfs schon sein, wenn ihr Sterne knipst. Rauschen ist kein Thema und bei Sternen fällst eh kaum auf


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Februar 2015)

xX3rwischtXx schrieb:


> Auch gestern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War es Absicht, dass du Orion zentral im Bild hast?


----------



## Wired (23. Februar 2015)

xX3rwischtXx schrieb:


> Auch gestern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was für ne Lichtverschmutzung... heftig mit wieviel Licht die Städte den Nachthimmel verseuchen.


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (23. Februar 2015)

2 Stryke7  ja


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (23. Februar 2015)

Noch ein bild Bissl mit Lr bearbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (23. Februar 2015)

Was vom Wochenende 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und noch was Älteres




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. Februar 2015)

Junge habt ihr Hobbys, Puppenverbrennen^^.
Mit der Lichtverschmutzung finde ich auch schlimm zum Fotografieren.
Der Orion ist mein Lieblings (Sternbild?).
Hab ihn immer meine *1* genannt,weil es ein wenig so aussieht.
Ist leider am Südhimmel und nicht so Gut zu "Knipsen",wegen Zieher.
@Call_911 wie hast du noch soviel Sterne aufs Bild bekommen obwohl euer Dorf so nah ist ?
Sehr schönes Bild.


----------



## hann96 (23. Februar 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Was vom Wochenende
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf. Sind das echte Flammen bzw. ist das ein echter Mensch? Evtl. so ein Entfesselungskünstler? 

Achso und...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mit welchem Objektiv hast du das Foto gemacht?


EDIT:
@call_911 Bearbeite das Bild noch etwas mit LR, wenn du es hast. Sonst gibt es auch noch http://www.lightzoneproject.org/


----------



## hann96 (23. Februar 2015)

Sryy, doppelpost


----------



## taks (23. Februar 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> wtf. Sind das echte Flammen bzw. ist das ein echter Mensch? Evtl. so ein Entfesselungskünstler?



Funkenfeuer â€“ Wikipedia



> und mit welchem Objektiv hast du das Foto gemacht?



Nikkor 80-200 2.8 D | D70

F2.8 | 1/100s | ISO 800 (glaub)


----------



## easycheeseman (23. Februar 2015)

Wenn ich zeit habe Suche ich mal ein paar deepsky Bilder raus. Bin gerade  am Hausumbauen


----------



## call_911 (24. Februar 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> @Call_911 wie hast du noch soviel Sterne aufs Bild bekommen obwohl euer Dorf so nah ist ?
> Sehr schönes Bild.



Tja das wenn ich dir sagen könnte ^^ 
Da ich Tatsache am Dorf wohn und hinter dem Stadl nur noch Feld kommt ist es mit der Lichtverschmutzung noch nicht sooo schlimm und natürlich ist das Bild ein bisschen nachbearbeitet (aber nix nachträglich eingefügt)

Klarheit +100
und Lichter gut hochgezogen

Hier mal unbearbeitet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			
				hann96;7202345
EDIT:
@call_911 Bearbeite das Bild noch etwas mit LR schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.lightzoneproject.org/[/URL]




Bearbeiten in welche Richtung?


----------



## hann96 (24. Februar 2015)

call_911 schrieb:


> Tja das wenn ich dir sagen könnte ^^
> Da ich Tatsache am Dorf wohn und hinter dem Stadl nur noch Feld kommt ist es mit der Lichtverschmutzung noch nicht sooo schlimm und natürlich ist das Bild ein bisschen nachbearbeitet (aber nix nachträglich eingefügt)
> 
> Klarheit +100
> ...



Wie in welche Richtung? Bildbearbeitung halt!? 
Ich könnte mir es z. B. cool vorstellen, wenn die Häuser unten komplett schwarz sind, man also keine Details mehr erkennen kann.

Like this:


Quelle:
http://gwegner.de/wp-content/myfotos/teneriffa/2011-12-14_204055_GW_0043.jpg


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. Februar 2015)

@Call_911
Im Unbearbeiteten Bild sieht man die Lichtverschmutzung schon besser.Ist Trozdem ein Gutes Bild.
Das Nachbearbeitete mit den Scheunendächern gefällt mir so ganz Gut auch das man Details sieht.
Ist halt Geschmacksache.


----------



## call_911 (25. Februar 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Wie in welche Richtung? Bildbearbeitung halt!?
> Ich könnte mir es z. B. cool vorstellen, wenn die Häuser unten komplett schwarz sind, man also keine Details mehr erkennen kann.



Naja hättest ja auch meinen können ich soll die Sterne auf Pink trimmen 

Ne mir gfällts so recht gut, man soll ja noch erkennen dass das ein Dach ist, sonst könnts ja alles sein


----------



## hann96 (25. Februar 2015)

call_911 schrieb:


> Naja hättest ja auch meinen können ich soll die Sterne auf Pink trimmen
> 
> Ne mir gfällts so recht gut, man soll ja noch erkennen dass das ein Dach ist, sonst könnts ja alles sein



Ich wusste nicht, dass du es schon bearbeitet hast, deswegen habe ich vorgeschlagen das Bild zu bearbeiten.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. Februar 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like this:
von 
Benjamin Jaworskyj




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




https://de-de.facebook.com/BJFOTO/photos/a.113237195368593.15794.107483232610656/1000572589968378/


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. Februar 2015)

Gibt es Zugfans unter euch ?
Hab da was .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das der in bewegung war sieht man leider nicht ^^.


----------



## Keinem (25. Februar 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Gibt es Zugfans unter euch ?
> Hab da was .
> 
> 
> ...


Ich vermute, dass der Autofokus zum Einsatz kam. Liege ich richtig  ?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. Februar 2015)

Ja war Voreinstellung Sport,wenn es schnell gehen muß,kann man schlecht Manuell einstellen.
Av oder TV hab ich noch garnicht drauf .Bzw. noch nicht viel mit gemacht^^.


----------



## Oozy (25. Februar 2015)

Solche Bilder sind zwar ganz ok, aber halt ziemlich langweilig. Zudem ist der obere Teil angeschnitten, finde ich etwas schade. 

Versuche doch beim nächsten Mal die Bewegung einzufangen, um etwas Dynamik ins Bild zu bringen. Google mal "Mitzieher", damit du eine Vorstellung hast, was genau darunter gemeint ist.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. Februar 2015)

Ja ok,hab ich schonmal was von gehört,war auch ein wenig Spontan das Bild.
THX für die Tips .


----------



## call_911 (26. Februar 2015)

Nikon D3100 + Tokina 11-16mm

2,8er blende
ISO400
25 Sekunden
Fokus - unendlich






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab unten den Rand weggeschnitten weil sonst ziemlich viel Strasse zu sehen wär. 
 Ist auch ziemlich verrauscht
Ich denk mal ich stoss mit dem Bild an die Grenzen der Megapixel oder?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. Februar 2015)

Das Bild gefällt mir Gut.Sieht sehr interessant aus mit Geiselhöring im Hintergrund.
Auch ist der Wolkenschleier sehr Nice.
Für das Digitale Rauschen bei ISO 400 hab ich hier eine Plausibel klingende Erklärung gefunden.

Die Fotoschule -- Pixelrauschen

Hier hab ich mal Probiert wie lange ich bei Tageslicht (leicht Sonnig),Belichten kann^^.
Ohne ND Filter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ISO 100
f36 Blende
55mm Brennweite
0.6 sek Belichtungszeit (glaube eher 6 sek.)

Leider schwamm an dem Tag Styropor im Fluss^^.
Aber die zwei Enten sind cool.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Februar 2015)

call_911 schrieb:


> Ich denk mal ich stoss mit dem Bild an die Grenzen der Megapixel oder?


Eiegentlich nicht, wenn man aktuellere sensoren als maßstab nimmt.
Allerdings kann deine nikon mit ihren ca. 14 mpix wohl nur max. ISO 3200 (erweiterbar auf 12800). Von daher kann es schon sein, das sie bei ISO 400 leicht rauscht. (vor allem wenn du in der bearbeitung das bild aufgehellt hast)


----------



## hann96 (26. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider habe ich keine Zeit die Bilder intensiver zu bearbeiten, würde mich dennoch über Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge freuen.

Einstellungen:
Bild 1:
ISO 800
Blende 9
10 sek.
18mm

Bild2:
ISO 800
Blende 9
13 sek.
18mm

PS:
Dank an meine Nachbarin, die ihren Balkon netterweise zu Verfügung stellte. 

EDIT:
Leider ist der Schornstein in der Nachbearbeitung ein bisschen grün geworden, ist mir zu spät aufgefallen. Eigentlich ist er rot


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. Februar 2015)

10 bzw. 13 sek. sind schon etwas lang.Die Hellen Sterne haben schon leichte Zieher.
Finde etwas viel Dach auf den Bildern.
Bzw. auf dem Zweiten ist es zu Hell.


----------



## Placebo (27. Februar 2015)

call_911 schrieb:


> Ist auch ziemlich verrauscht
> Ich denk mal ich stoss mit dem Bild an die Grenzen der Megapixel oder?


Ja, Luminanzrauschen wirst du nur mit neuer Sensortechnologie nicht unterbinden können. Entweder größerer Sensor oder weniger Megapixel. Oder beides. Aber von "ziemlich verrauscht" ist das weit entfernt.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Februar 2015)

call_911 schrieb:


> Ist auch ziemlich verrauscht


So ein Unsinn.


----------



## call_911 (27. Februar 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> So ein Unsinn.




Findest du echt? Ich hab da noch nicht soviel Erfahrung damit bzgl rauschen...


----------



## Ruptet (27. Februar 2015)

Ich, als Laie, finde das Bild sehr gelungen 

Aber .... ist das da im Hintergrund ein Vulkan ?


----------



## joraku (27. Februar 2015)

call_911 schrieb:


> Nikon D3100 + Tokina 11-16mm
> 
> 2,8er blende
> ISO400
> ...



Mir gefällt das Bild sehr gut. Gerade die Farben und der Unterschied zu Hell - Dunkel ist sehr angenehm. Die künstliche Beleuchtung harmoniert auch sehr mit dem Himmel.
Aber mal eine andere Frage. Warum bei 25 Sekunden Belichtungszeit noch kein Nachziehen der Sterne? Zumindest sieht man es nicht so arg wie bei hann96. Liegt das an der Verkleinerung?


----------



## DP455 (27. Februar 2015)

Weil er mit 'nem stärkeren Weitwinkel (11mm vs. 18mm) fotografiert hat. Die maximal mögliche Belichtungszeit ist nämlich nicht nur von der Deklination, sondern auch von der verwendeten Brennweite abhängig. Schaust du zum Beispiel hier: deepskybeobachtung.de - Kleine Astronomie Homepage - Astrofotografie mit einfachen Mitteln ...


----------



## call_911 (28. Februar 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ich, als Laie, finde das Bild sehr gelungen
> 
> Aber .... ist das da im Hintergrund ein Vulkan ?



Danke. 

Nein Vulkan triffts nicht ganz. Der "Rauch" ist das KernKraftWerk Wörth an der Isar, ca 30 KM hinter dem Ort der da am Foto ist...


----------



## nfsgame (28. Februar 2015)

joraku schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Bild sehr gut. Gerade die Farben und der Unterschied zu Hell - Dunkel ist sehr angenehm. Die künstliche Beleuchtung harmoniert auch sehr mit dem Himmel.
> Aber mal eine andere Frage. Warum bei 25 Sekunden Belichtungszeit noch kein Nachziehen der Sterne? Zumindest sieht man es nicht so arg wie bei hann96. Liegt das an der Verkleinerung?


Da sind schon leichte Striche (Horizontal rechte Bilddrittel, Diagonal links-oben->rechts-unten in der linken Hälfte. Aber nicht ganz so extrem durch die Brennweite und vielleicht auch durch die Verkleinerung nicht ganz so sichtbar. Stört jedenfalls nur, wenn man genauer hinsieht. FInde das Bild ebenfalls gelungen. Und macht euch nicht immer so verrückt mitm Rauschen......


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. Februar 2015)

Mich Stört das Rauschen aber bei meinen Nachtbildern. Nachträglich rausfiltern geht iwi nicht.
Hab halt kein Geld für Photoshop etc.Und Cracks kommen für mich nicht in Frage^^.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Februar 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Hab halt kein Geld für Photoshop etc.Und Cracks kommen für mich nicht in Frage^^.


Dann versuchs doch mit Gimp. Das ist kostenlos.


----------



## hann96 (28. Februar 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dann versuchs doch mit Gimp. Das ist kostenlos.


Naja, nicht unbedingt Gimp. Gimp ist nicht direkt für Bildbearbeitung von Fotos gedacht.

Probiere es mal hier mit:
http://www.lightzoneproject.org/

Oder hier mit (ist ein Plugin für GIMP):
UFRaw - Download & Install


EDIT:
Heute Location's für einen Film gescoutet. Hier ein paar Impressionen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das 3. Bild sieht meiner Meinung nach premium aus.  Das ist auch am meisten bearbeitet.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Februar 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Naja, nicht unbedingt Gimp. Gimp ist nicht direkt für Bildbearbeitung von Fotos gedacht.


Geht aber auch.
Allerdings hab ich nochmal gesucht und anscheinend verschenkt DXO immer noch DXO Optics pro v8. Mir bringt es zwar nix, da ich v9 hab aber für KillerPfote wäre das sicherlich was, zumal das programm recht leicht zu bedienen ist.
Das ganze gibt es hier, wobei man nur eine email-adresse benötigt. Den key zum programm bekommt man dann auf der nachfolgenden seite+ download-link,


----------



## DP455 (28. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht mal von vornherein im RAW-Format fotografieren und das ganze dann mit einem kostenlosen RAW-Konverter wie RAW Therapee entwickeln. Dafür, dass RT nichts kostet, liefert es erstaunlich gute Ergebnisse. 'Wird regelmäßig aktualisiert und die  Community hilft einem auch, wenn man mal nicht weiter weiß. 'Gibt aber auch gute Tutorials auf YT...

EDIT(H sagt): RT gibt's wohl auch als Plugin für Gimp. 'Wusste ich bis dato gar nicht...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. März 2015)

Bin gerührt über soviel Gute Tips.Danke.
Ist halt immer so eine Zeitintensive Sache sich in Progs einzuarbeiten.
Mag mich nicht zu Regestrieren.Aber sind ja noch ne Menge andere Programme, die ich ausprobieren kann.
Danke 



Ps.: Ich hab jetzt mal RAW-Therapie runtergeladen.Die 64 Bit Version ist immer abgeschmiert^^.
Die 32 er funtzt .
Dann muste ich erst mal Schlucken,so ein Umfang an Einstellmöglichkeiten .
Da werde ich förmlich erschlagen und beizeiten kucke ich mir mal ein paar TUT s an.Danke DP455.
(Muß dringen ein Familienfoto für meine Mutter zum Geburtstag hinbekommen)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. März 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Mag mich nicht zu Regestrieren.)


Bei welchem muß man sich registrieren?


----------



## BillDschirm (1. März 2015)

Frühlingsanfang!


----------



## hann96 (1. März 2015)

@killerPfote Man muss nur seine Email Adresse angeben um den product key zu erhalten....


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. März 2015)

Bei Light Zone, DXO muss man sich Regestrieren bzw. E-Mail Adresse angeben,hab schon genug Werbespam im Account^^.


----------



## Skysnake (1. März 2015)

Einmal-E-Mail-Adresse FTW


----------



## hann96 (1. März 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Bei Light Zone, DXO muss man sich Regestrieren bzw. E-Mail Adresse angeben,hab schon genug Werbespam im Account^^.



Du kannst bei der Anmeldung einen Haken abwählen, dass du keine weiteren Infos rund um deren Produkte kriegen willst.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. März 2015)

Oder einfach eine neue email Adresse erstellen wie sysnake schon gesagt hat.


----------



## hann96 (1. März 2015)

Bilder von heute:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch einen Abstecher zum Maschsee 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. März 2015)

Das Grafitti und die "Schlösser" sind nice.
Die Brückenbilder sind etwas Dunkel ,der Wald könnte etwas Farbe vertragen.
Der Schwan ist Gut.
(meine Subjektive Meinung)

Die Bilder von Heute kann ich nicht Posten.Recht am eigenen Bild ,meiner Familie .


----------



## hann96 (1. März 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Das Grafitti und die "Schlösser" sind nice.
> Die Brückenbilder sind etwas Dunkel ,der Wald könnte etwas Farbe vertragen.
> Der Schwan ist Gut.
> (meine Subjektive Meinung)
> ...



Was meinst du mit "könnte etwas Farbe vertragen"? 
In Hannover hat der Frühling noch nicht richtig angefangen, also es blühen (leider) keine Blumen... 
EDIT: Oder meinst du, dass man das wenig grün, was zu sehen ist, "erhöhen" könnte?


----------



## lozux (1. März 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Das Grafitti und die "Schlösser" sind nice.
> Die Brückenbilder sind etwas Dunkel ,der Wald könnte etwas Farbe vertragen.
> Der Schwan ist Gut.
> (meine Subjektive Meinung)
> ...


Für mich als Laie macht das dunklere bei den Brücken Bildern einen ganz besonderen Charakter. Finde es blöd wenn alle Bilder immer perfekte Farben haben


----------



## Placebo (2. März 2015)

Das Graffiti finde ich toll, wobei ich wahrscheinlich noch etwas weiter abgeblendet hätte (nicht alles im Fokus aber zumindest etwa die Hälfte).


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. März 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "könnte etwas Farbe vertragen"?
> In Hannover hat der Frühling noch nicht richtig angefangen, also es blühen (leider) keine Blumen...
> EDIT: Oder meinst du, dass man das wenig grün, was zu sehen ist, "erhöhen" könnte?



Genau das meinte ich,aber wie gesagt ist das meine Subjektive Meinung und ein anderer sieht es anders.


----------



## BillDschirm (4. März 2015)

Heute ist mein Helios 44m, ein knapp 22 Jahre junges Objektiv gekommen, welches als Bokeh-Monster verschrien ist und von der Auflösung locker mit heutigen Objektiven mithalten kann (50lp in der Mitte und 30lp außen). Gleich direkt nach der Poststelle in den Park zum testen gegangen. Ich liebe es jetzt schon.


----------



## wlfnkls (4. März 2015)

Schöne Fotos, aber das Bokeh ist in meinen Augen zu unruhig.
Mag aber in dem Fall auch einfach am Hintergrund liegen!


----------



## BillDschirm (4. März 2015)

Waren extra Testbilder, um es etwas zu reizen. Der Himmel war aber behangen und es war keine Sonne da und der Hintergrund war sich bewegendes Blätterwerk. Erst mal ein wenig mit dem alten Teil üben - damit sollen ja richtig schöne Swirls möglich sein.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. März 2015)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Heute ist mein Helios 44m...


Welches hast du? Von dem ding gibt es doch fast ein halbes dutzend ausführungen. Das bokeh-monster war ja glaube das 44m-7.
Ansonsten, gratulation zu dieser alten russen-linse welche auch recht schwer zu bekommen ist, wenn man eine bestimmte will. Hab selbst schon mal mit dem gedanken gespielt mir sowas zu kaufen, aber in meinen händen hätte sie wohl keinen großen nutzen.


----------



## BillDschirm (4. März 2015)

Ich habe das 7er in einem wirklichen richtig guten Zustand für 75 Euro erstanden + Adapter für 30 Euro, welcher auch zulässt, dass man das Objektiv so dreht, dass man die Skalen sieht. Das berüchtigte Objektiv ist aber das 2er, ist aber auch Geschmackssache. Ich werde mich mal in die manuelle Bedienung einarbeiten, scheint sich ja wirklich zu lohnen, da man mit tollen Bildern belohnt wird.


----------



## call_911 (6. März 2015)

Mein erster Panoramaversuch.

D3100+ Nikkor35mm 1.8
Bestehend aus 4 Bildern, nicht perfekt aber wie gesagt mein Erstes 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (7. März 2015)

Zwar kein Sternenhimmel, aber zumindest der Mond ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. März 2015)

Die sonne ist heut heraus gekommen und was machen unsere katzen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An irgendeiner stelle hab ich glaube was falsch gemacht... Ich weiß bloß nicht an welcher...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. März 2015)

@Task :der Mond ist Super geworden.*Neid* (hab kein Tele^^)

@Turican :Süße Katzen,leider etwas Unscharf geworden.

Da ja jetzt Frühling ist und meine Frau ein Strauß Tulpen gekauft hat,mußte ich mich mal an denen Versuchen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mal eine Makro......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und noch einige "gewilderte" Schneeglöckchen (nicht von mir^^).





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider darf ich nur verkleinerte Bilddateien hochladen.
In Orginalgrösse kann man besser Reinzoomen(die Makros)


----------



## taks (7. März 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> @Task :der Mond ist Super geworden.*Neid* (hab kein Makro)



Danke, aber für was ein Makro? Ist mit einem 80-200 aufgenommen.


Hier was vom Makro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. März 2015)

Sorry bin Alt und verwirrt. Meinte Natürlich Tele^^.
geändert.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. März 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> @Turican :Süße Katzen,leider etwas Unscharf geworden.


Kommt darauf an, wo man hin schaut. Hast aber recht, der fokus ist zu weit vorne und die blende hätte ich weiter schließen sollen. (beide bilder F4)
Warum der kontrast-AF nicht so getroffen hat wie gewollt, weiß ich aber nicht. Der mag vieeicht die beiden linsen nicht.  
Aber was solls, das waren eh nur schnelle schnappschüsse.  Katzen halten ja nicht lange ruhig, wenn man mit etwas auf sie hält.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. März 2015)

Ja ,da muß man schon ein wenig Glück haben das sie Gut getroffen werden .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (7. März 2015)

...und noch ein Bild von dieser Woche; werde so langsam wieder warm. Schon komisch, wenn man pausiert - ich hatte schnell das Gefühl, es verlernt zu haben.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. März 2015)

Was alle wissen wollen...wer ist das "Model" ??

Ps.: Sehr gelungenes Bild.


----------



## taks (7. März 2015)

Hat einer Tipps wie ich das Bild noch aufwerten könnte?


----------



## easycheeseman (7. März 2015)

Etwas lange Belichtungszeit. Es bietet sich an ein paar Bilder mit verschiedenen Zeiten und ISO Stufen zu machen, die dann am PC übereinander gelegt werden. 
Die Farben sind stimmig. Schönes Bild


----------



## Keinem (7. März 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Hat einer Tipps wie ich das Bild noch aufwerten könnte?


Du kannst ja mal versuchen einen Verlauf mit etwas Farbe einzubinden  .


----------



## taks (7. März 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mal versuchen einen Verlauf mit etwas Farbe einzubinden  .



Und jetzt für einen Noob?


----------



## Keinem (7. März 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Und jetzt für einen Noob?


Ich bin doch eigentlich der Noob in dieser Abteilung   .

In Gimp, Photoshop und Co. kann man mit einem Werkzeug einen Verlauf auf eine Ebene legen  .

Zum Beispiel von orange nach blau oder von orange nach transparent  . Da kann man wirklich sehr viel experimentieren.


----------



## der_yappi (7. März 2015)

Habe ja seit Ende letzten Jahres ne kleine Oly OM-D EM10.
Nun bin ich dazu gekommen mal ein paar Fotos bei besserem Wetter zu machen...


Die ersten beiden sind mit dem Kit m.Zuiko 12-50 f3.5 - 6.3 (einmal Normal und einmal im Makro-Modus der Linse)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das dritte ist mit dem kleinen m.Zuiko 40-150R Tele gemacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. März 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Was alle wissen wollen...wer ist das "Model" ??
> 
> Ps.: Sehr gelungenes Bild.




Wie ich auf deiner Facebook Seite sehen konnte heißt das Model : Katja Pol  .

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Chris-Buss-Photographie/384972191653183


----------



## floppyexe (8. März 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Was alle wissen wollen...wer ist das "Model" ??
> 
> Ps.: Sehr gelungenes Bild.


Aber sowas von gelungen! Sag mal Chris kann es sein das ich von dir Bilder in anderen Foren gesehen hab?
Grüße nach Halberstadt.


----------



## nfsgame (8. März 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Hat einer Tipps wie ich das Bild noch aufwerten könnte?


Richtig fokussieren. Länger belichten würde ich nicht - mit 25sek ist das schon recht eng . Versuch auch mal was in den Vordergrund reinzunehmen. Nen paar Punkte auf Schwarz sind eher weniger interessant .


----------



## taks (8. März 2015)

Wie stelle ich denn am besten Scharf? Hat jemand da einen Tipp?

edit: Das mit dem "ein bisschen zurückdrehen" kenn ich, wobei das bei meinem Objktiv irgendwie nichts bringt.


----------



## Keinem (8. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht man die Sterne noch ein *bisschen *besser   .


----------



## ebastler (8. März 2015)

Hat hier zufällig jemand außer mir Hawaii + Intel iGPU  (290X + HD4600 bei mir) zugleich aktiv (iGPU-Zweitmonitor aktiviert), und nutzt CS6?
Solange ich meine iGPU aktiviert lasse, startet Premiere CS6 gar nicht, und Photoshop stürzt andauernd ab.
Extrem nervig, da ich nicht auf meine iGPU verzichten will.


----------



## nfsgame (8. März 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Wie stelle ich denn am besten Scharf? Hat jemand da einen Tipp?
> 
> edit: Das mit dem "ein bisschen zurückdrehen" kenn ich, wobei das bei meinem Objktiv irgendwie nichts bringt.


Liveview, 10x-Lupe, heller Stern .


----------



## easycheeseman (8. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hat hier zufällig jemand außer mir Hawaii + Intel iGPU  (290X + HD4600 bei mir) zugleich aktiv (iGPU-Zweitmonitor aktiviert), und nutzt CS6?
> Solange ich meine iGPU aktiviert lasse, startet Premiere CS6 gar nicht, und Photoshop stürzt andauernd ab.
> Extrem nervig, da ich nicht auf meine iGPU verzichten will.


Wieso beide aktiv? Habe 3HD 24zöller an der 290x


----------



## call_911 (8. März 2015)

Gerstern "Nacht" enstanden

D3100+Tokina 11-16





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
hab mich Heute an "Mitzieher" versucht.(Nachts ist das Käse,zu wenig Licht)
Ca.300 Bilder geschossen.Die Ausbeute war ziemlich Mau ^^.

Die Besten sind die zwei:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat vlt. noch jemand Tip`s zu Mitziehern?

Seit ihr schon einmal Blöd Angesprochen worden,weil ihr Irgendwas Fotografiert?
(Mit nem Handy oder ner 08/15 Cam passiert das ja fast nie^^)
Mir ist das schon zweimal Passiert.

PS: @Floppyexe: Bilder kannst du per Googel ausfindig Machen,auf das Kammera Symbol Klicken.
Entweder URL eingeben oder bild Hochladen
https://www.google.de/imghp?gws_rd=ssl


----------



## call_911 (8. März 2015)

Hattest du die Cam auf dem Stativ? Musst dich dann nur auf eine "Richtung" konzentrieren...


Angeredet hat mich noch niemand, naja bei meinem Erscheinungsbild auch nicht verwunderlich


----------



## hann96 (8. März 2015)

Mich reden ständig irgendwelche Leute an, heute bereits 3 mal. In einer Stadt ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit aber auch höher gefragt zu werden, was man denn da fotografiert.


----------



## FlyKilla (8. März 2015)

JVA HB-Oslebshausen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. März 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Hat vlt. noch jemand Tip`s zu Ziehern?


Mit welcher kamera-einstellung hast du die fotos gemacht?  Der modus "zeitvorwahl" geht dafür am besten.
Dann schaue mal in deine einstellungen, ob du als auslöepriorität "schärfe" einstellen kannst und die kamera soll natürlich erst auslösen, wenn das bild scharf ist.
Beim mitziehen dann versuchen das objekt auf dem mittleren kreuzsensor zu halten und nicht mittendrin zoomen. Idealer weise hast du dabei schon auf einen punkt vor fokussiert, damit der AF keinen sinnlos weiten weg hat.  Stilistische mittel kannst du dann via zuschnitt hinzu fügen.
Sollte es deine kamera her geben, kannst du es auch mal mit der fokusfalle probieren. Einfach auf den punkt, an dem du das objekt ablichten willst, vor fokussieren  (halt auf die straße, wiese oder was da sonst ist), ziel "anvisieren" , vor dem punkt auslöser voll durchdrücken und weiter auf das mitziehen konzentrieren bis sie auslöst.
Für den anfang solltest du auch kürzere auslösezeiten wählen bzw. diese der geschwindigkeit des ziels anpassen. Du kannst keinen lambo mit 200 km/h und 1/60 sekunde ablichten, wenn er 2m vor dir vorbei rauscht. 

Und noch ein alibi-bild... (in der hoffnung, das ich das nicht schonmal gepostet hab)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Stativ
Canon EOS 100 D
EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM*

*Manuell*
*ISO * 100
*Blende*  f6.3
*Belichtungszeit*  0.01s.(1/100)
*Weißabgleich*  Automatisch
*Brennweite* 21mm
*Spotmessung*
*AF-Betrieb*   AI Servo AF
*Reihenaufnahme*

Ich weiß nicht ob Spotmessung so Optimal ist ?
Vor fokussiert hatte ich auch .


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. März 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob Spotmessung so Optimal ist ?


Eine punktuelle AF-messung von der kamera machen zu lassen ist die einzige möglichkeit.  (meist der in der mitte) Lässt du die kamera automatisch auswählen an welchem punkt sie scharf stellt ist das quasi wie lotto spielen, da du nie weißt wo scharf gestellt wird. (i.d.r. wohl der erste AF-punkt, der "scharf" meldet).
Dazu mußt du außerdem die auslösepriorität auf "scharf" stellen, damit die kamera nicht gleich auslöst (bei mir gibt es schärfe- und auslöse-priorität).
Und dann halt, wie schon gesagt, nicht komplett manuell einstellen sonder auf "zeitvorwahl" gehen. Das erspart dir probleme mit der belichtung, da die kamera die blende und ggf. iso deiner gewünschten auslösezeit anpasst.


----------



## BillDschirm (8. März 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Aber sowas von gelungen! Sag mal Chris kann es sein das ich von dir Bilder in anderen Foren gesehen hab?
> Grüße nach Halberstadt.



Die junge Dame ist einer meiner besten Kumpelinen und steht für diverse Anbandelungen nicht zur Verfügung.  @floppyexe: Kann durchaus sein; ohne Werbung kein Feedback. Grüße zurück!


----------



## ebastler (9. März 2015)

easycheeseman schrieb:


> Wieso beide aktiv? Habe 3HD 24zöller an der 290x



Weil mein PC ziemlich viel läuft, im Idle, und ich meinen Strom selbst zahle^^
So läuft die GPU, wenn ich nicht grad spiele, immer auf 300/150MHz, 0,9V, und braucht damit laut GPU-Z 11W.
Mit zwei Monitoren dran geht sie nie in den niedrigsten Power State,

@Topic: Hab heute mal ne Runde gemacht... Ich werfe einfach mal alles unbearbeitet hier rein.
Über Meinungen und Tipps freue ich mich immer!
Habe lange nichts mehr fotografiert außer Hardware und Netzteiltests, muss mich erst wieder von vorne in die kreative Fotografie einarbeiten -.-
Total außer Übung^^

Ich hab versucht, etwas mit Licht/Blendensternen/Schatten zu spielen, gelungen ist es eher so lala.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. März 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Eine punktuelle AF-messung von der kamera machen zu lassen ist die einzige möglichkeit.  (meist der in der mitte) Lässt du die kamera automatisch auswählen an welchem punkt sie scharf stellt ist das quasi wie lotto spielen, da du nie weißt wo scharf gestellt wird. (i.d.r. wohl der erste AF-punkt, der "scharf" meldet).
> Dazu mußt du außerdem die auslösepriorität auf "scharf" stellen, damit die kamera nicht gleich auslöst (bei mir gibt es schärfe- und auslöse-priorität).
> Und dann halt, wie schon gesagt, nicht komplett manuell einstellen sonder auf "zeitvorwahl" gehen. Das erspart dir probleme mit der belichtung, da die kamera die blende und ggf. iso deiner gewünschten auslösezeit anpasst.




Jetzt bringst du was durcheinander. Die Spotmessung hat nichts mit Schärfepunkte zutun, sondern mit der Belichtung  



> Der *Spotbelichtungsmesser (engl.: spot = Punkt; Spotbelichtungsmesser = engl.: spotmeter) ist ein Gerät aus der Fototechnik. Er ist ein speziellerBelichtungsmesser, welcher es dem Fotografen ermöglicht, das Motiv durch einen Sucher anzupeilen und den Lichtwert eines sehr eng begrenzten Bereichs zu ermitteln. Spotbelichtungsmesser arbeiten nach dem Prinzip der Objektmessung.*


Quelle: Wikipedia


----------



## easycheeseman (10. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Weil mein PC ziemlich viel läuft, im Idle, und ich meinen Strom selbst zahle


 Wer zahlt meinen? Ich habe einen 6 Personen Haushalt zu versorgen


----------



## ebastler (10. März 2015)

easycheeseman schrieb:


> Wer zahlt meinen? Ich habe einen 6 Personen Haushalt zu versorgen


Ich habe als Student aber kein fixes Einkommen, und wenn ich einige zig Watt so eeinfach sparen kann, dann mache ich das auch


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. März 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> *Jetzt bringst du was durcheinander.* Die Spotmessung hat nichts mit Schärfepunkte zutun, sondern mit der Belichtung


...und das mit voller absicht. 
Die belichtungsmessung kann so gelassen werden, wie wenn man normal fotos macht. Ich habe dazu die erfahrung gemacht, das eine spotmessung eher suboptimal ist und das vor allem wenn viel licht (und damit harte licht-kanten) vorhanden sind.
Von daher ging ich davon aus, das der schärfe-punkt gemeint war.


----------



## call_911 (10. März 2015)

Wenn erwachsene Menschen mit Puppen spielen, nennt man das Fotografie 

Heute mal mit DanBo in der Arbeit gewesen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wired (11. März 2015)

call_911 schrieb:


> Wenn erwachsene Menschen mit Puppen spielen, nennt man das Fotografie
> 
> Heute mal mit DanBo in der Arbeit gewesen
> 
> ...



Hoffentlich hat Er(?) nichts kaputt gemacht. ^^


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (11. März 2015)

Die Spuren Rechts und links vom Hebel deuten auf Essen am Arbeitsplatz hin ??


----------



## call_911 (11. März 2015)

Er war ganz brav ^^

Ja Killerpfote, das Bild enthält Spuren von "Essensresten" 
Auch kein Wunder, wenn man bei manchen Schichten sehr viel Zeit dort verbringt...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. März 2015)

Bei uns ist das Essen am Arbeitsplatz nicht gestattet,zumindest im Büro nicht.
Deswegen ist es mir wohl aufgefallen .

Ich habe Heute einen Aufsteckblitz,von meinem Arbeitskollegen,geschenkt bekommen.
Ist ein Alter von einer Analogen Spiegelreflex.
Leider kann ich ihn nicht Entfesseln.
Aber als Aufsteckblitz Funktioniert er.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Blitzstärke wird über eine ISO -Blenden Skala gesteuert.
Ich kann den Grossen Blitz ,zusätzlich zuschaltbar den kleinen Blitz, benutzen.
Mein Top Model war für ein Bild zu überreden .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt muss ich noch Herausfinden wie ich Gut Belichtete Bilder mache^^.
Einige waren zu Hell andere zu Dunkel^^.


----------



## Lotto (12. März 2015)

Wired schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat Er(?) nichts kaputt gemacht. ^^



Ich glaub das ist so ein Hebel mit dem die Brennstäbe im AKW aus dem Kühlbecken gehoben werden oder?


----------



## call_911 (13. März 2015)

@Lotto

Nicht ganz. Das ist der Fahrschalter von nem Wittenberger-Kopf.


----------



## totovo (14. März 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Mein Top Model war für ein Bild zu überreden .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die sehr empfindlichen Augen deines Topmodells freuen sich leider gar nicht darüber, dass sie so relativ direkt angeblitzt wurden...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. März 2015)

Den Blitz hab ich zur Seite gedreht um genau zu vermeiden mein sensibeles Model zu schädigen.
Vorher hab ich ihn mit dem Internen immer "geröntgt". 
War auch nur ein schneller Schnappschuss um den Blitz zu Testen.
Muss mal mit Reflektoren Probieren ,bessere Ergebnisse zu erzielen.


----------



## ebastler (14. März 2015)

Waren meine Fotos letzte Woche so nichtssagend, dass es weder Kritik noch Lob gibt?


----------



## mayo (14. März 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Waren meine Fotos letzte Woche so nichtssagend, dass es weder Kritik noch Lob gibt?



Passier häufig das manche Posts einfach untergehen... 

Ich finde Bild 2+3 von der Lichtstimmung ganz schön. Auch wenn es mir da etwas an moriver Spannung fehlt. Aber das war nicht dein Ziel.


----------



## TheRealStone (14. März 2015)

Hab gerade die Silvesterfotos von diesem Jahr ausgegraben... 

War für mich das erste mal dass ich ein Feuerwerk Fotographiert habe, Anregungen Verbeserungsvorschläge nehme ich gerne...


----------



## hann96 (14. März 2015)

TheRealStone schrieb:


> Hab gerade die Silvesterfotos von diesem Jahr ausgegraben...
> 
> War für mich das erste mal dass ich ein Feuerwerk Fotographiert habe, Anregungen Verbeserungsvorschläge nehme ich gerne...



Tolle Bilder 
Warum hast du vom Balkon (?) aus Fotografiert? Die  Brüstung stört mich nämlich ein bisschen... 

PS:
Wo war das?


----------



## mayo (15. März 2015)

Schöne Farben , die Gebäude wirken fast wie  CGI...


----------



## hann96 (15. März 2015)

Der Holländische Pavillon auf dem Messe-Gelände hat auch schon einmal bessere Zeiten erlebt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRealStone (15. März 2015)

ist vom Hausdach/Dachfenster aus Fotografiert...  

Freut mich dass es gefällt, Sind in Innsbruck (Österreich) entstanden


----------



## ebastler (15. März 2015)

Nach Innsbruck kommen und mich nicht besuchen...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (18. März 2015)

Ich muss mal eins von Heute Abend Posten ,mir gefiel der Dunstige Himmel so Gut.
Ist fast November Stimmung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Macht einer Bilder ,am Freitag ,von der Sonnenfinsterniss?
Ich bin leider arbeiten,außerdem ist das mit dem Boddykit 18-55 mm nicht so Prall. (viel zu klein^^)


----------



## easycheeseman (18. März 2015)

*AW: Der DI-Amateur-Thread [Alle Bilder, Kritik &amp; Beratung]*

Ich mache Bilder. Ich muss morgen noch mein Teleskop in die Arbeit schaffen
900mm sollten reichen


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (18. März 2015)

Dann must du Natürlich mal nen Bild hier Posten .


----------



## easycheeseman (18. März 2015)

Nö [emoji12]


----------



## hann96 (18. März 2015)

Ihr Glücklichen, ich muss während der Sonnenfinsternis meinem Mathe-Lehrer lauschen.


----------



## Rat Six (19. März 2015)

Ach komm, ich habe Morgen wieder 13h Arbeit vor mir. Mir wär der Mathelehrer lieber.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. März 2015)

Da bin ich ja mit meinen 9 std. Arbeitszeit Gut bedient.
Bin allerdings halb Drinnen und Draussen,deswegen könnte ich es sehen,hab aber keine Brille^^.
Für Fotos ist übrigends ein ND-Filter Pflicht min. ein 5er ,meint Axel Springer .


----------



## easycheeseman (19. März 2015)

Ich hoffe meiner kommt rechtzeitig. Habe heute die verspätete Lieferung bekommen. Prompt der falsche. Wird morgen früh per ups express angeliefert. Hoffentlich der richtige


----------



## ebastler (19. März 2015)

Und ich sitze hier ohne Filter...
Ich glaub, ich nehm die EOS mit dem Tamron 70-300 morgen einfach mit zur Uni. Schaue da auf dem Dach mit den Astrophysikern die Finsternis an.
Irgendeiner wird da wohl einen passenden ND Filter oder was entsprechendes Selbstgebasteltes dabei haben, und mir für ein Foto abtreten...


----------



## hann96 (19. März 2015)

Ich hoffe es nicht, aber ich würde es den ein oder anderen aus meinem Jahrgang zu trauen in die Sonne zu gucken. ^^ Musste heute feststellen, dass nen paar null Ahnung hatten.


----------



## ebastler (20. März 2015)

Doch noch nen Filter aufgetrieben, danke an den netten Kollegen


----------



## easycheeseman (20. März 2015)

Ich könnte ******** schreien. Ups express 9.30 und noch nicht da. Nachdem ich ja mit der ersten Lieferung ne Falschlieferung hatte. Prima


----------



## nfsgame (20. März 2015)

Denkt aber unbedingt daran, dass die Sonne nicht nur Licht im sichtbaren Spektrum abstrahlt. Ein nd-filter reicht nicht - die ir-strahlung würde euch den Spiegelkasten trotzdem in einen streng riechenden klumpen Plastik verwandeln . Deswegen sind die "richtigen" filter Folien auch in dem Bereich reflektierend ausgelegt . Hier in Braunschweig ist es übrigens schon beinahe wieder vorbei - sind zwischendurch immer mal auf das Parkdeck zum gucken .


----------



## Stryke7 (20. März 2015)

Ihr habts gut ...  Hier ist den ganzen Tag so dicker Nebel dass ich überhaupt keine Ahnung habe wie es gerade steht.


----------



## ebastler (20. März 2015)

Ich setze mich mal an Photoshop, Bilderserie folgt!


----------



## ebastler (20. März 2015)

So, hier wäre meine Bilderserie...
Viel erkennt man ja leider nicht ^^

Canon EOS 600D, Tamron 70-300 VC USM @ 300mm, Filter aus "Filterfolie", von einem netten Astrophysiker geliehen bekommen.

Normal hatte ich ISO 100, F/10 und 1/160s, bei den Fotos 2/3 hatte ich versehentlich Offenblende...
Damit sind die eher matschig.

Ach ja, der Fleck, den man auf manchen Fotos sieht ist nicht auf Sensor/Optik, der war auf der Sonne 
Sah man durch das große Teleskop neben mir etwas besser...


----------



## FlyKilla (20. März 2015)

Zum Glück lag ich unter´m Auto und habe die Lambdasonden gewechselt. So konnte ich mich über  andere Sachen ärgern, als fehlende Folie und bescheidenes Wetter. 

Alibi Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## easycheeseman (20. März 2015)

Was hast du unterm Auto liegen


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. März 2015)

Das letzte mal Sonne hatten wir am Niederrhein hier gesehen und das ist zwei Tage her^^.
Bei der SF wurde der Nebel Dunkler und die Temperatur Kälter,Na Toll!


KillerPfote schrieb:


> *Hier*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hann96 (25. März 2015)

Leider bin ich nicht zu Hause und kann deswegen erstmal keine Bilder bearbeiten (mit meinem Netbook macht das alles andere als Spaß).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (25. März 2015)

Haste mal die EXIFs? Länger als 15-20 Sekunden belichtet? Wenn ja: Sieht man


----------



## hann96 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Der DI-Amateur-Thread [Alle Bilder, Kritik &amp; Beratung]*

Ich habe 20 Sekunden belichtet .

Himmelsrichtung - > Westen (mit Tendenz nach Norden)


----------



## Keinem (27. März 2015)

Jemand hatte meine Kamera etwas kräftiger am ausgefahrenen Objektiv festgehalten. Mir ist danach aufgefallen, dass bei etwa 24mm ein höherer Widerstand beim Drehen zu überwinden ist. 

Kann es sein, dass die Person mit dem etwas kräftigeren Griff dafür verantwortlich ist? Es ist minimal, stört mich dennoch etwas. Kann ich selber etwas an der Situation verbessern? Einschicken möchte ich es nicht unbedingt, da ich sonst nicht fotografieren kann, weil ich nur ein Objektiv habe.


----------



## nfsgame (27. März 2015)

Wenn er das Ding nicht gerade innen Schraubstock gespannt hat oder das Objektiv aus Esspapier ist, dann ist das Einbildung. Die Teile können mehr ab als man denkt...


----------



## ebastler (27. März 2015)

Meine 600D hatte ich mal mit Tamron 17-50 VC auf der Fensterbank liegen. Nachts hab ich zu heiß, mach im Dunkeln ohne zu denken das Fenster auf, und hau die Kamera ca. 1m auf den Boden. Hat weder Objektiv noch Kamera irgendwas ausgemacht, ich hatte den Schock meines Lebens...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. März 2015)

Rallye Erzgebirge...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwie verträgt sich motorsport und wenig licht so gut miteinander wie die frontscheinwerfer der auto`s mit der belichtungsmessung und dem AF meiner K-30. 
Und wenn man dann noch vergisst den kurzen, lichtstarken zoom aus dem auto mit zu nehmen, dann endet das zwangsläufig in einer iso und nachbearbeitungsorgie.  (dazu waren die min. 70mm deutlich zuviel brennweite an dem punkt )


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. März 2015)

Seltener anblick... ein rutschendes Zeltner-Zebra. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im normalfall "gallopiert" dieses 420 PS-Zebra eher wie auf schienen (dem fahrer geschuldet), außer wenn es gejagt wird... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...von Mark Wallenwein im 270 PS Fabia S2000 (ca. 4,8 kg/PS), der aber nur auf losem grund überlegen ist.
Den unterschied beider im fahrstil sieht man auch recht deutlich. Wärend Ruben Zeltner versucht nicht zu rutschen oder gar driften, ist das Mark Wallenwein ziemlich wurst da er das mit mehr oder weniger gas korrigieren kann.

Der "rabiateste" fahrer war übrigens nicht in der wertung, sondern saß in einem vorrausfahrzeug. Hab mich erst gewunderd welcher kloppi mit einem solchen volle kanne durch die WP`s brettert und dabei manchmal den eindruck hinterlässt, das er kurz vorm abfliegen ist. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim kontrollieren der bilder ist mir dann aber aufgefallen, das das bei dem fahrer eher so sein muß.


----------



## taks (3. April 2015)

Kitschiges morgentliches Panorama 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_edit: verdammt, Sensordreck _


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. April 2015)

Leute, keine großen packete mehr bestellen! Die post bekommt schnellere fahrzeuge. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (4. April 2015)

Hab mir ein 50MM 1,4 zugelegt   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. April 2015)

Kleiner Tipp meinerseits zum 1.4er, hab das nämlich auch. Zu Anfang fand ich die beeindruckende Offenblende auch super, aber mMn ist sie für gescheite Bilder etwas zu krass. Klar, hier und da ein künstlerisches Bild damit ist immer mal super, aber ich finde für Bilder, bei denen man auch was vom Inhalt sehen will, ist sie viel zu unscharf. Bin also dazu übergegangen immer so bei f1.8-2.2 zu fotografieren, wenn Ich Lust auf Offenblende habe, da geht mMn nicht so viel vom Bild "verloren".


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (4. April 2015)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp meinerseits zum 1.4er, hab das nämlich auch. Zu Anfang fand ich die beeindruckende Offenblende auch super, aber mMn ist sie für gescheite Bilder etwas zu krass. Klar, hier und da ein künstlerisches Bild damit ist immer mal super, aber ich finde für Bilder, bei denen man auch was vom Inhalt sehen will, ist sie viel zu unscharf. Bin also dazu übergegangen immer so bei f1.8-2.2 zu fotografieren, wenn Ich Lust auf Offenblende habe, da geht mMn nicht so viel vom Bild "verloren".



Bei APS-C Sensoren ist der schärfe Bereich größer als bei KB, ein 50MM 1,4 auf APS-C Kamera wird ein 85mm 1,4 somit Perfekte Linse für Portrait.  
Hier an der MK III 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und etwas von heute MK III und sigma 150-500  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SanjiWhite (4. April 2015)

Dann wäre die Tiefenschärfe ja noch geringer


----------



## ebastler (4. April 2015)

*AW: Der DI-Amateur-Thread [Alle Bilder, Kritik &amp; Beratung]*

Mal was Neues... Bisschen mit Makros spielen 
20mm und 40mm Distanzbuchse, 50mm f/1.8 zum Vergleich daneben.

Zweites Bild: 20mm Adapter auf dem 50mm Objektiv, 40mm Adapter auf der 600D.
Passt perfekt!

Tests stehen noch aus, hab beide Akkus leer und das Ladegerät verlegt.

Falls die noch jemand will, ich drucke 1h am 20mm Adapter und 2h am 40mm... Recht fix durch, um n paar Euro + Versand geb ich die gern her


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. April 2015)

Bei dir wird die Elektronik nicht Durchgeleitet.Hast du keine Probleme mit dem Fokosieren ??

Mal eins von Heute




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (4. April 2015)

Spendier dem Bild doch testweise nochmal +1/3 bis +2/3EV und vergleiche dann, welche Version dir besser gefällt .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. April 2015)

Meinst du mich ?
Was meinst du mit EV ?
Bild ist out of Cam.


----------



## nfsgame (4. April 2015)

Belichtungsstufen...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. April 2015)

@ ebastler
Der spruch auf dem roten schild gefällt mir irgendwie. 


KillerPfote schrieb:


> Bei dir wird die Elektronik nicht Durchgeleitet.Hast du keine Probleme mit dem Fokosieren ??


Das geht schon noch, halt nur komplett manuell und ohne unterstützung der kamera. (wenn ich mich recht entsinne) Für letzteres müßte der adapter wohl noch einen "AF-bestätigungs-chip" haben.

War heut beim frühjahrstraining des MC-Zwickau (einstellfahrten)
Sandro Bergau, drift-studie



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. April 2015)

Ok jetz etwas Heller,Orginal finde ich aber eigentlich nicht zu Dunkel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Hab noch ein Cooles Pic.
Der Himmel Heute war sehr interessant.
Im Hintergrund ist noch ein Pfeiler des Neubaus unserer Firma.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cool sind die Spiegelungen in der Sonnenbrille .

(Rechtsklick aufs Bild,Grafik anzeigen)


Noch ein Himmel^^.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Bild ist nur ein wenig Aufgehellt,ansonnsten waren die Farben so.


----------



## ebastler (5. April 2015)

*AW: Der DI-Amateur-Thread [Alle Bilder, Kritik &amp; Beratung]*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Bei dir wird die Elektronik nicht Durchgeleitet.Hast du keine Probleme mit dem Fokosieren ??


Naja, vollmanuell ist eigentlich kein Problem. Gerade bei Makros habe ich auch vorher immer mit Live View manuell scharfgestellt, alles andere ist da ohnehin etwas unzuverlässig.
Was mich eher nervt ist, dass ich keinen Zugriff auf die Blende habe... Immer mit Offenblende fotografieren ist nicht wirklich angenehm.

Aber hey, bei (weit) unter einem Euro kann man nicht meckern^^


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. April 2015)

Der Preis ist ja unschlagbar,ich weiß nicht ob ich ohne Elektronik überhaubt Scharf stellen kann (18-55 EF-S).
War froh das an den Zwischenringen sogar ne Gute Durchleitung ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kosteten allerdings 25€ bei Amazone^^.


----------



## ebastler (5. April 2015)

Ich drucke das Zeug halt selbst, kann es daher drucken wie ich will^^
ABS Filament kostet fast nix.

Natürlich kannst du ohne Elektronik scharfstellen... Kann jedes Objektiv. Du hast echt noch nie manuell scharfgestellt? o.O
Das mach ich sobald ich n stativ benutze fast ausschließlich!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. April 2015)

Natürlich stelle ich Manuell scharf,bei Makro und Wassertropfen geht es ja garnicht Automatisch.
Aber ich dachte das ich immer Elektronik brauche für die Schrittmotoren.?


----------



## ebastler (5. April 2015)

Wenn du selbst das Fokusrad drehst, was soll die Elektronik da denn machen?^^
Darum, dass dein Adapter die Blendensteuerung durchschleift, beneide ich dich aber ^^


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (5. April 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Bei dir wird die Elektronik nicht Durchgeleitet.Hast du keine Probleme mit dem Fokosieren ??
> 
> Mal eins von Heute
> 
> ...



Hab was ähnliches.  Bei 500MM  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (5. April 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Wenn du selbst das Fokusrad drehst, was soll die Elektronik da denn machen?^^


Stichwort Focus-by-wire . Gibt nicht gerade wenige Objektive (besonders bei Canon), deren Fokusrad nur abgetastet wird und dessen Drehwinkel dann über den normalen AF-Motor umgesetzt wird .


----------



## ebastler (5. April 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Stichwort Focus-by-wire . Gibt nicht gerade wenige Objektive (besonders bei Canon), deren Fokusrad nur abgetastet wird und dessen Drehwinkel dann über den normalen AF-Motor umgesetzt wird .


Im Ernst? Davon hab ich noch nie was gehört... Warum macht man denn so was?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. April 2015)

Also wenn ich das foto der ringe von Killerpfote so sehe (post 2079), dann besteht die durchleitung nur aus ein paar metallstiften. Kannst du bei deinen ringen nicht noch einen entsprechenden rand ran drucken und die entsprechenden stifte dazu da anbringen? Dann hättest du auch die durchleitung.

Noch ein bild von der Erze...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt fragt mich aber bitte nicht, was dieser Dr. Linnbach in seinem "hopfenhybrid" verfährt.  
Nach bier hat`s jedenfalls nicht gerochen.


----------



## call_911 (5. April 2015)

Bei meiner Schwester zuhause, sie hat so nen Kranz mit beschrifteten Schieferplättchen...

D3100+Sigma Makro 105mm EX2.8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (5. April 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das foto der ringe von Killerpfote so sehe (post 2079), dann besteht die durchleitung nur aus ein paar metallstiften. Kannst du bei deinen ringen nicht noch einen entsprechenden rand ran drucken und die entsprechenden stifte dazu da anbringen? Dann hättest du auch die durchleitung.


Achtung! DIe Stifte müssen federnd ausgelegt sein und dürfen erst Kontakt haben, wenn der Ring zu 100% sitzt. Sonst grillt es dir die Hauptplatine des Gehäuses wegen Kurschluss zwischen den Kontakten . 


Und zum Thema Focus-by-wire: Kann mir eigentlich nur vorstellen, dass das aus Platzgründen geschieht. Sei es, weil keine weitere Schnecke untergebracht werden kann, oder der Fokusring nur an der einen bestimmten Stelle untergebracht werden konnte und so eine unkomplizierte mechanische Verbindung nicht möglich gewesen wäre.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. April 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Achtung! DIe Stifte müssen federnd ausgelegt sein und dürfen erst Kontakt haben, wenn der Ring zu 100% sitzt. Sonst grillt es dir die Hauptplatine des Gehäuses wegen Kurschluss zwischen den Kontakten .



Habe ,glaub ich,Glück gehabt mit den Zwischenringen.
Habe sie mal bei eingeschalteter Kamera gewechselt,im Eifer des Gefechts,ist nicht´s Passiert.

Vergesst ihr auch schonmal die Kamera auszumachen?
Ist bei mir echt die Seuche im Mom.
Einmal hab ich sie ein Paar tage in der Tasche gehabt ,Eingeschaltet^^.
Acku hat überlebt.


Mein Desktop z.Z.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (6. April 2015)

Ich mache meine Gehäuse nie aus - gehen doch eh nach 60 Sekunden (oder je nachdem was eingestellt ist) innen Standby .


----------



## Placebo (6. April 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Focus-by-wire: Kann mir eigentlich nur vorstellen, dass das aus Platzgründen geschieht. Sei es, weil keine weitere Schnecke untergebracht werden kann, oder der Fokusring nur an der einen bestimmten Stelle untergebracht werden konnte und so eine unkomplizierte mechanische Verbindung nicht möglich gewesen wäre.


Spiegellose Kameras verwenden Focus by Wire um das Gewicht für den Fokusmotor zu reduzieren, weil er bei Kontrast-AF deutlich mehr zu tun hat. Kann also gut möglich sein, dass Canon & Co. damit die Live View Performance verbessern wollen.


----------



## FlyKilla (6. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. April 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Achtung! DIe Stifte müssen federnd ausgelegt sein und *dürfen erst Kontakt haben, wenn der Ring zu 100% sitzt*.


Müssen also so dünn sein, das sie, bei rutschen über die kontakte der kamera, nicht 2 auf einmal berühren.


> Sonst grillt es dir die Hauptplatine des Gehäuses wegen Kurschluss zwischen den Kontakten .


Den fall schonmal gehabt? Ich kenne mich mit canon zwar nicht aus, aber ein kurzschluss muß nicht zwangsläufig die platine grillen.
Bei meiner pentax ist der kurzschluß der kontakte, auf grund der tatsache das diese auf der kontaktfläche von objektiv und kamera liegen, nicht zu verhindern, wenn man z.b. ein analoges objektiv verwendet. Auf der anderen seite braucht die kamera glaube auch den kurzen um zu wissen, das da was analoges dran ist.


----------



## hann96 (7. April 2015)

Jetzt geht's an's eingemachte .

Bin seit 5 Stunden wieder zu Hause und mir hat es noch nie so viel Spaß gemacht die Bilder der letzten 2 Wochen auszuwerten. 

Mal ein paar Eindrücke (es kommen noch mehr Bilder, muss nur noch über 20 GB Fotos durchstöbern  ):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer erkennt das Ski-Gebiet? 

Ein Panorama...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider sieht man noch leicht eine harte Kante zum anderen Bild, muss mich da morgen nochmal dran setzen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider habe ich die Kamera gerade eingepackt, als auf den großen Rampen Stunts gemacht wurden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mitzieher bei Gondeln




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei Ski-Fahrern hat das nicht so richtig geklappt... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oozy (7. April 2015)

Ist die Bearbeitung so gewollt oder liegen die Farben an meinem unkalibrierten Handy?


----------



## hann96 (7. April 2015)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Ist die Bearbeitung so gewollt oder liegen die Farben an meinem unkalibrierten Handy?


Das letzte Bild ist mir ein bisschen zu gelblich geworden, aber sonst ist der Gelb-Stich so gewollt, auch wenn ich nicht mit mit jedem Bild zufrieden bin. Habe gestern wohl zu schlampig gearbeitet.

EDIT:
Möglicherweise ist mein Bildschirm auch nicht richtig kalibriert und deswegen sieht es bei dir so komisch aus. ist aber glaube ich eher unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## Keinem (7. April 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Das letzte Bild ist mir ein bisschen zu gelblich geworden, aber sonst ist der Gelb-Stich so gewollt, auch wenn ich nicht mit mit jedem Bild zufrieden bin. Habe gestern wohl zu schlampig gearbeitet.
> 
> EDIT:
> Möglicherweise ist mein Bildschirm auch nicht richtig kalibriert und deswegen sieht es bei dir so komisch aus. ist aber glaube ich eher unwahrscheinlich...


Vielleicht magst du ja mal Fotos ohne Gelbstich hochladen  . Dann kann man ja mal vergleichen  .


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. April 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Eindrücke...


Das erste schaut auf meinem tv irgendwie ein wenig dunkel aus und auf meinem handy-display war fast nix zu erkennen. Ich würde es also etwas heller machen.

Den hier hab ich am we leider nur einmal fahren sehen... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (7. April 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das erste schaut auf meinem tv irgendwie ein wenig dunkel aus und auf meinem handy-display war fast nix zu erkennen. Ich würde es also etwas heller machen.



Mhhh... Bei mir stimmt die Helligkeit bei dem Bild auf'm Bildschirm.  Die Helligkeit ist schon total runter gedreht.

PS:
Habe es mir mal auf meinem Handy angeguckt und tatsächlich. Das Bild ist viel dunkler. Die Konturen von, z. B.  dem Schriftzug, sind schlecht zu erkennen.

EDIT:


8iosmod schrieb:


> Vielleicht magst du ja mal Fotos ohne Gelbstich hochladen  . Dann kann man ja mal vergleichen  .


Original Foto:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




--------------------


EDITV2:
Habe das eine Bild mal ein bisschen bearbeitet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. April 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Mhhh... Bei mir stimmt die Helligkeit bei dem Bild auf'm Bildschirm.  Die Helligkeit ist schon total runter gedreht.


Der hat nicht zufällig einen sensor für die umgebungs-helligkeit verbaut und regelt entsprechend nach? Das war das erste an meinem tv, was ich deaktiviert hab.


> EDITV2:
> Habe das eine Bild mal ein bisschen bearbeitet:
> 
> 
> ...


Ich schätze mal der stil ist so gewollt. Die kontraste auf dem schnee bzw. die lichtstimmung wirkt für mich ein wenig wie weltuntergang oder sonnenfinsterniss. 
Zum panorama:
Ich benutze zum stitchen Microsoft ICE. Das passt die helligkeit der einzelnen bilder an, so das ein nahtloser übergang vorhanden ist. (also normal entwickeln->ICE-> ggf. effekte)
Allerdings kannst du die bilderserie für das panorama auch im manuellen modus mit festen einstellungen machen. Dann sollte es derartige probleme auch nicht mehr geben. (außer die lichtverhältnisse ändern sich ständig)


----------



## hann96 (7. April 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Der hat nicht zufällig einen sensor für die umgebungs-helligkeit verbaut und regelt entsprechend nach? Das war das erste an meinem tv, was ich deaktiviert hab.


Garantiert nicht, das was ich habe ist ein billig-Teil. 110 Euro . Von 2010 (glaube ich).



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal der stil ist so gewollt. Die kontraste auf dem schnee bzw. die lichtstimmung wirkt für mich ein wenig wie weltuntergang oder sonnenfinsterniss.


Ja, das ist so gewollt. Mir gefällt so etwas. 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Zum panorama:
> Ich benutze zum stitchen Microsoft ICE. Das passt die helligkeit der einzelnen bilder an, so das ein nahtloser übergang vorhanden ist. (also normal entwickeln->ICE-> ggf. effekte)
> Allerdings kannst du die bilderserie für das panorama auch im manuellen modus mit festen einstellungen machen. Dann sollte es derartige probleme auch nicht mehr geben. (außer die lichtverhältnisse ändern sich ständig)



Habe GIMP dafür benutzt. Ich gucke mir dein vorgeschlagenes Programm mal an.


----------



## nfsgame (7. April 2015)

Die sind durch die Bank weg zu dunkel - aber wenns gefällt ...


----------



## joraku (7. April 2015)

Wo Schatten ist, ist auch Licht, oder wie war das? 

Ich finde die Bilder mit dem Stil durchaus schön anzusehen, Solange man das Originalbild nicht kennt, kann man ja auch nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Airboume (8. April 2015)

Ich würde mal schauen die Effekte auf 50% Deckkraft zu setzten; mir persönlich sind die viel zu stark. Und von da aus kann man dann noch wieder nach etwas mehr oder weniger schauen...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. April 2015)

Hab mal was zum Schmunzeln.
Unser "Hausmeister" ^^hat ein Perpetuum Mobile gebaut.
Der Heimwerker king.
Ein Neuer Spülkasten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Wasser Anschluss ist innen im Kasten.
Wenn wir Abziehen bewegt sich der Schlauch .


----------



## hann96 (10. April 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Hab mal was zum Schmunzeln.
> Unser "Hausmeister" ^^hat ein Perpetuum Mobile gebaut.
> Der Heimwerker king.
> Ein Neuer Spülkasten.
> ...



Auf was für Ideen Hausmeister kommen xD

Heute den Frühlingstag bildlich festgehalten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (12. April 2015)

Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. April 2015)

Die axt im haus erspart den zimmermann?

Das ende von 2 grabsteinen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da überlegt man sich doch, die eigene asche gleich im dorfbach verstreuen zu lassen...falls der bis dahin noch wasser führt.


----------



## hann96 (18. April 2015)

Es scheint noch keinen Video-Thread hier zu geben!? Wäre eig. mal zeit einen zu eröffnen. 

Wobei Hyperlaspe noch eher zu Fotografie gehört. Heute habe ich jedenfalls  das erste mal "hyperlaspen" gemacht.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/6odjsrcbirik0y3/Lister Platz Hyperlaps.wmv?dl=0

Zufrieden bin ich für's erste mal. Das nächste mal passe ich aber besser auf, dass nichts im Weg ist...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. April 2015)

Und noch ein bild von gestern.
Schwerer schwedenstahl in einer kiesgrube... (schottertraining)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (19. April 2015)

Geb dem Bild mal ein bisschen Klarheit+Sättigung


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. April 2015)

Hmmm... Klarheit hab ich unter dxo nicht und für die sättigung gibt es gleich mehrere regler. Die reine farb-sättigung hab ich schon angehoben gehabt.
Nun hab ich noch die "vibrancy" unter farbakzentuierung und die microkontraste (wird das selbe wie klarheit bewirken) leicht angehoben. Das scheint den staub-schleier doch erheblich zu lüften.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (19. April 2015)

Sieht auf jeden Fall besser aus. "Microcontrast" scheint das gleiche wie "Klarheit" zu sein, "vibrancy" ist in C1 irgendwie in den Sättigungs-Slider mit eingearbeitet. Man könnte zur Not auch alles über mehrere Gradationskurven lösen. Von dem Trip bin ich zum Glück runter


----------



## taks (19. April 2015)

Etwas Frühling




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (19. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beste Freunde 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geschafft...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach ~ 40 Kilometern



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (19. April 2015)

Endlich zu hause!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle@ (23. April 2015)

Gestern war es laut am Wiener Rathausplatz


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. April 2015)

BMW im quer-gang... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (25. April 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> BMW im quer-gang...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Pic 

Habe mich mal an Wasser versucht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (25. April 2015)

Fährste quer, siehste mehr. Muss man wissen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. April 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Fährste quer, siehste mehr. Muss man wissen.


Im fränkischen dialekt kommt der ausspruch irgendwie noch besser... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu kann man ergänzend noch sagen:
Spaß ist, wenn man nach dem rennen die fliegen von der seitenscheibe kratzt.


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. April 2015)

Ich weiß, kommt dämlich, aber: Dat Kennzeichen. 
Dazu ein wirklich gutes Bild, gefällt mir sehr.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. April 2015)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ich weiß, kommt dämlich, aber: Dat Kennzeichen.


Ich hätte es wohl doch besser weiß machen sollen... 
Wenn mir der fahrer mal über den weg laufen sollte muß ich ihm mal sagen, das das auf foto`s eindeutig zweideutig ist.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. April 2015)

Aber da weiß man wenigstens wo Hinten ist .

Hab nen Neuen x-box Controller:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (25. April 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Aber da weiß man wenigstens wo Hinten ist .
> 
> Hab nen Neuen x-box Controller:
> 
> ...



Zoom doch noch ein bisschen ran, dann hast du weniger Tiefenschärfe.
Du hast doch das Kit-Objektiv? Dann sind 37mm ja wohl nicht das maximum


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. April 2015)

Ja ist das Kit.
Ist der Kleinste Makroring Drauf,da muss ich schon sehr dich heran.

Ich wollte auch so wenig wie Möglich Unschärfe haben^^.

Hab noch eins von meiner G510.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## call_911 (27. April 2015)

Panoramaaufnahme von Passau

D3100 + Nikon 35mm 1.8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. April 2015)

call_911 schrieb:


> Panoramaaufnahme von *Passau*


Hmmm... Da unter gibt es ende mai einen schotter-cup und ich bin schon am überlegen dahin zu fahren. Sind blöder weise aber etwas mehr als 300km von mir...


----------



## call_911 (28. April 2015)

Rentiert sich aber, Passau hat noch sehr viel mehr Fotoobjekte zu bieten, siehe DI-Thread die Donauwehranlage.

Von mir aus sinds auch kappe 100 KM.


----------



## Placebo (1. Mai 2015)

Wollte mal einen YouTube-Kanal empfehlen, der ziemlich neu ist: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmCNenalzQqqDBg0hYFN6Aw
Warum? Der Typ scheint oft Männer zu fotografieren. 99% aller Portrait-Tutorials sind mit weiblichen Models - versucht mal, die restlichen 1% zu finden...


----------



## BillDschirm (1. Mai 2015)

Das hat schon seine Gründe.


----------



## Placebo (1. Mai 2015)

Ist aber trotzdem nervig. Schonmal versucht, z.B. ein richtig cooles Profilbild auf Facebook anzulegen? Da würde ich weniger auf Tutorials für weibliche Models vertrauen


----------



## BillDschirm (1. Mai 2015)

Da ich mich selber für nicht sonderlich fotogen halte und ich mich auch unwohl bei fremden Fotografen fühle, mache ich das mit Selbstauslöser - eigentlich aber auch nur einmal, da das Bild jetzt schon länger existiert. Bin aber ohnehin kein großer Freund davon, zu viel in den Fotos zu bearbeiten. Bisher habe ich nur einen Kerl fotografiert, finde einfach nicht viel daran - eine Ausnahme wären alte Männer, deren Leben ihnen in das Gesicht geschrieben steht.


----------



## Placebo (1. Mai 2015)

Ich habe mich eigentlich noch gar nicht an Männern versucht, vor allem wegen fehlenden Leitfäden. Außer an mir selbst und da war eigentlich alles Crap. Ist größtenteils der Ansporn, warum ich es versuchen will. 


> Bin aber ohnehin kein großer Freund davon, zu viel in den Fotos zu bearbeiten.


Bildbearbeitung habe ich ungefähr 5-6 Jahre vor dem Fotografieren angefangen (damals vor allem wegen Blender) und selbst Photoshop verwende ich fast doppelt so lange wie meine SLT (6-8 Jahre PS, die A57 ist 2012 erschienen). Ich muss mich verdammt oft zurückhalten, nicht nach dem Motto "Photoshop fixt das schon" los zu knipsen. Die neuen Grading-Optionen in CaptureOne 8.2 machen das nicht besser


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. Mai 2015)

Wir waren Heute in Kadwaijk ,in Holland.Windig und 12 C°.

Zwei Bilder Poste ich mal .
Das erste ist mein Neuer Desktop .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry zu groß^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War echt sehr Frisch.


----------



## der_yappi (1. Mai 2015)

1 und 2 sind mächtig schief. Ist noch Wasser in der Nordsee oder ist das alles schon rechts rausgelaufen 
Mit PS einfach mal die popelige "Intelligente Autokorrektur" drüberlaufen lassen verbessert das Bild nochmals.
Beim dritten die Fahnenstange abschneiden


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. Mai 2015)

Ok ,hab nicht so auf den Horizont geachtet.
Aber Wasser ist noch drinn .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Fahnenmast ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen^^.
Bin ziemlich kaputt,soviel Frischluft .
Ich muss Morgen nochmal die 800 Bilder durchsehen.
Ich bin aber nicht so der Pro mit Bearbeitungsprogrammen,Photoshop hab ich überhaubt nicht.
Eher Picasa und Fotor.

Ha ,die Funktion gibt es auch in Picasa.*Bild ausrichten *  .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (2. Mai 2015)

Hat euch auch schon mal jemand angesprochen, weil ihr etwas fotografiert habt, was dieser Jemand aber nicht wollte (obwohl es laut Gesetz nicht verboten ist)?

Ich habe letztlich ein Bentley fotografiert, dann kam der Besitzer: "Ey Junge, wasch fotografierscht du mein Auto?".


----------



## Placebo (2. Mai 2015)

Ist mir noch nie passiert  Das letzte mal hat der Typ, der es bemerkt hat, sogar extra in die Kamera gelächelt.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. Mai 2015)

Ist mir schon mal Passiert.Ob ich seine Familie Geknipst hätte.
Hab ihn kurz die Bilder sehen lassen(obwohl ich das nicht muß).
Ja mit ner DSLR fällt man halt mehr auf^^.


Hab Gestern eine "Fotografin" bei der Arbeit Geknipst .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War irgent eine Canon ,konnte ich nicht so erkennen.


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Mai 2015)

Heute gab es Kurbel-Kaffee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Mai 2015)

Die gleiche Mühle steht in meinem Elternhaus auch noch irgendwo rum


----------



## taks (3. Mai 2015)

Die kommt mir auch verdammt bekannt vor ^^


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Mai 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn mir der fahrer mal über den weg laufen sollte muß ich ihm mal sagen, das das auf foto`s eindeutig zweideutig ist.


Das hab ich nun gestern bei der nürnberger land getan. 
Er meinte das wär purer zufall.Am bulli und am hänger ist zwar auch so eins, aber alles zufall.  (hat aber einen anständigen hintergrund...)
Und bilder hab ich auch... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie bekommt man das ding nur fest...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viele, starke handbrems-eingriffe erfordern lange hebel. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (4. Mai 2015)

Hier gibts ein kleines Timelaps von der Golden Gate Bridge mit SFO im Hintergrund!


----------



## Keinem (4. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (4. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch schnell ein Schnappschuss vom 96-Bus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Mai 2015)

Am samstag der "steine-werfer des tages". Der ist beim msc tirschenreuth. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (5. Mai 2015)

Ich habe heute mal spontan die Kamera auf einem Spaziergang mitgenommen  .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redsupp (6. Mai 2015)

Erste Versuche mit einer Spiegelreflex.
Kritik sehr erwünscht


----------



## hann96 (6. Mai 2015)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Erste Versuche mit einer Spiegelreflex.
> Kritik sehr erwünscht



Gefällt mir 

Das Wasser hat nur einen mini Blaustich. Das muss aber kein Nachteil sein. Ich finde nämlich, dass es das ganze nochmal "realistischer" wirken lässt.


----------



## Redsupp (6. Mai 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir
> 
> Das Wasser hat nur einen mini Blaustich. Das muss aber kein Nachteil sein. Ich finde nämlich, dass es das ganze nochmal "realistischer" wirken lässt.



Danke! 

Wurde mit Absicht per Photoshop gemacht. War ein Projekt und ging um Elemente, wurde gemacht um das zu verdeutlichen


----------



## der_yappi (6. Mai 2015)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Wurde mit Absicht per Photoshop gemacht. War ein Projekt und ging um Elemente, wurde gemacht um das zu verdeutlichen



Wenns um ein Projekt zu den Elementen geht, würde mich deine Interpretation von _*ERDE*_ und _*LUFT*_ interessieren...


----------



## ebastler (6. Mai 2015)

Erde geht eh noch, aber Luft wird schwer ^^


----------



## Redsupp (6. Mai 2015)

Erde wurde nicht gemacht, da nur drei erforderlich waren.

Luft:


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. Mai 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Erde geht eh noch, aber Luft wird schwer ^^



Würde sowas nehmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber deine drei sind warscheinlich extra in schwarz gehalten.?
Da passt das natürlich nicht.


----------



## Redsupp (6. Mai 2015)

ja sind sie 
Und musste natürlich selbst geschossen werden  Ist aber schon abgegeben


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Mai 2015)

Noch ein paar von der nürnberger land...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (8. Mai 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Fast wieder nen doppeldeutiges Kennzeichen:
*COD*(D)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Mai 2015)

Na wenigstens war diesmal nix unanständiges darin zu sehen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (9. Mai 2015)

Ich habe eine (etwas spezielle) Frage:

Verkauft jemand von Euch Fotos und wenn ja, wo  ?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. Mai 2015)

Nein,bis jetzt noch nicht .

Hab noch eins vom Strand ^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahhh.. Sorry wieder zu groß....
Mom..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So besser.


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der DI-Amateur-Thread [Alle Bilder, Kritik &amp; Beratung]*

Grad im Wald gewesen, bin in letzter Zeit sehr angetan von der Froschperspektive, allerdings werden die Bilder öfters schlecht, weil Ich nicht weit genug runter gehe. 
Aber hier eins von den Guten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(out of cam)


----------



## der_yappi (10. Mai 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Ich habe eine (etwas spezielle) Frage:
> 
> Verkauft jemand von Euch Fotos und wenn ja, wo  ?



Frag mal den Daniel (nfsgame) oder den Pixelflair hier im Forum.

Verkauft habe ich bis dato nichts. Ich stelle meine Konzertbilder den Bands so zur Verfügung bzw. kriege von einem Veranstalter freien Eintritt + Backstagepass.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. Mai 2015)

So sieht Sand in einer Muschel aus .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (10. Mai 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Verkauft jemand von Euch Fotos und wenn ja, wo  ?


Eines, mehr oder weniger. War aber eher Zufall. Die Dame (Hostelbesitzerin) hat meine Bilder gesehen und wollte eines aufhängen. Wir haben uns dann einfach auf 50$ Rabatt bei der Übernachtung geeinigt


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. Mai 2015)

Bei dem finde ich den Schärfepunt Witzig.
Nicht die Schnautze.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



out of Cam.


----------



## floppyexe (11. Mai 2015)

Chedi im Wat Saket auf einer Höhe von ca. 80m.
Konstruktive Kritik ausdrücklich erwünscht.


----------



## Redsupp (11. Mai 2015)

Was ist eig. mit "out of cam" gemeint?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Mai 2015)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Was ist eig. mit "out of cam" gemeint?



Der Kamera die Jpeg-Entwicklung überlassen und nicht selber das RAW zb. Beispiel in Lightroom entwickelt. 
Nie gut


----------



## hann96 (11. Mai 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Chedi im Wat Saket auf einer Höhe von ca. 80m.
> Konstruktive Kritik ausdrücklich erwünscht.



Mit einem fisheye Objektiv fotografiert? 
Macht auf mich irgendwie einen leicht gebogenen Eindruck.

PS:
Probiere mal die Objektivkorrektur aus...

PS2:
Ich mag keine gebogenen Bilder


----------



## der_yappi (11. Mai 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Der Kamera die Jpeg-Entwicklung überlassen und nicht selber das RAW zb. Beispiel in Lightroom entwickelt.
> Nie gut



Und das man im Nachhinein auch nichts dran geändert hat (mit Ausnahme von vlt der Größe) - also kein Photoshop / Picasa / Gimp / etc


----------



## taks (11. Mai 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Chedi im Wat Saket auf einer Höhe von ca. 80m.
> Konstruktive Kritik ausdrücklich erwünscht.



Schade das der Sockel rechts unten abgeschnitten ist.


----------



## BillDschirm (12. Mai 2015)

Mal etwas vom Wochenende, nachdem ich ein paar Wochen nicht aktiv war.


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Mai 2015)

Hi!

Schönes Bild; leider hast Du die (ungewöhnliche) Frisur abgeschnitten!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## BillDschirm (12. Mai 2015)

Es ist in faktisch Gesetz, in der Modefotografie den Kopf anzuschneiden, da dadurch die explizite Bildwirkung erreicht wird. Ohne, wäre der Fokus nicht mehr auf der Person gewesen. Glaubt einem immer keiner, ist aber wirklich so.


----------



## floppyexe (12. Mai 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Schade das der Sockel rechts unten abgeschnitten ist.


Yepp. Ich hatte die Qual der Wahl. Entweder rechts den riesigen Haufen Menschen mit drauf oder eben leicht wegschneiden.


hann96 schrieb:


> Mit einem fisheye Objektiv fotografiert?
> Macht auf mich irgendwie einen leicht gebogenen Eindruck.
> 
> PS:
> ...


Nein kein Fisheye. Ist ein Canon EF 17-40. Korrektur habe ich gemacht funzt aber net so rischtisch. Kannst dich ja mal am Bild versuchen.
Ich mag auch keine gebogenen Bilder.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Mai 2015)

Am WE war Motocross in Culitzsch (65+ 85 ccm und MX2) und selbst die kleinen geben schon kräftig gas. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. Mai 2015)

Das zweite sieht genial aus ,mit dem fliegenden Dreck.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Mai 2015)

Das hab ich diese mal explizit ein wenig "geübt". Gibt da auch noch mehr in der richtung...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu hab ich mich auch mal mit kurzer brennweite versucht. Wenn man auf der strecke auch als besucher überall hin kann ist das ein prima "nahkampf-training", auch wenn man sich dafür teils mit dreck beschmeißen lassen muß. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (14. Mai 2015)

Ja ja der ZT 300. Selten und rar.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Mai 2015)

Da kennt sich wohl einer aus...  Aber ich glaube nicht, das die soooo selten sind. Da stehen bestimmt noch etliche in diversen hinterhöfen. Ist ja schließlich kein K700 bzw. ein ZT mit allrad. Die waren, zumindest bei uns, schon immer selten.
Um die strecke zu bewässern haben die einen W50 L mit aufgeschnalltem (vermute mal) gülle-fass.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. Mai 2015)

Wo würdet ihr eine Blume beschneiden oben oder unten?
Oben,so das unten der Stengel etc. noch zu sehen ist.
Hatte beide Versionen von einer Rose fand das oben beschnitten die Bessere Wahl ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was meint ihr ?


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Mai 2015)

In dem Fall stimme ich dir zu, hier sieht das erste Bild besser aus.  

Normalerweise passt es besser, wenn die Oberkante richtig drauf ist, aber bei der Blume würde ich mich auch so entscheiden.

Die schönste Lösung wäre es natürlich, alles gut drauf zu haben.


----------



## floppyexe (15. Mai 2015)

Bissl was "Altes" mit meiner damaligen 450.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. Mai 2015)

Hab mal versucht unser Neu erworbenes Schärfesortiment in Szene zu setzen.
Weiß nicht genau ob es gelungen ist ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was könnte ich noch verbessern ?
Habt ihr Tips und Tricks für "Stillleben" ?


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Mai 2015)

Naja ...  das ist irgendwie das falsche Stilleben für dieses Messer. Das ist kein Küchenmesser, und Glas als Unterlage würde vermutlich auch niemand zum Schneiden nutzen.

Wie wäre es mit einer "Pfadfinder-Kulisse" ? 

Qualitativ ist es aber gut gelungen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Mai 2015)

Am 14.5. war "Männertag mal anders" sprich Stockcar in der Kiesgrube Gablenz.
Das strecken-taxi. Wen erinnert das noch an das taxi aus dem gleichmanigen film?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das kahm aber nur in den pausen zu einsatz. 
Ansonsten war neben runden drehen noch sowas angesagt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (15. Mai 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Hab mal versucht unser Neu erworbenes Schärfesortiment in Szene zu setzen.
> Weiß nicht genau ob es gelungen ist ? Was könnte ich noch verbessern ?


Nichts. Lass so wie es ist. Gefällt ungemein!


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wen erinnert das noch an das taxi aus dem gleichmanigen film?


Klar Franzosenaction war das. Gut gemacht.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. Mai 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Naja ...  das ist irgendwie das falsche Stilleben für dieses Messer. Das ist kein Küchenmesser, und Glas als Unterlage würde vermutlich auch niemand zum Schneiden nutzen.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einer "Pfadfinder-Kulisse" ?
> Qualitativ ist es aber gut gelungen.



Danke.


"Pfadfinder-Kulisse"
Für das Messer?
Natürlich benutzt man Glasbrettchen zum Schneiden^^,das schont die Klinge,sie wird nicht so schnell Stumpf.
(Von Keramikmessern hast du auch noch nichts gehört ?)
Hab das (Glasbrett) aber hauptsächlich genommen damit ich von unten Beleuchten kann.
Das Schärfesortiment sind eigentlich die Habanjeros und Chillis.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (16. Mai 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> In dem Fall stimme ich dir zu, hier sieht das erste Bild besser aus.
> 
> Normalerweise passt es besser, wenn die Oberkante richtig drauf ist, aber bei der Blume würde ich mich auch so entscheiden.
> 
> Die schönste Lösung wäre es natürlich, alles gut drauf zu haben.




Hab es Heute versucht ganz drauf zu bekommen und meine erste Bildercolage mit Fotor .
Leider ist die Rose weiter aufgegangen^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab auch mal Spasseshalber ein Bild vom "Set" natürlich ohne Kammera .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe das es besser geworden ist so ?
Bei Nahaufnahmen zählt die Goldene Schnitt Regel nicht mehr?


----------



## hann96 (16. Mai 2015)

Heute mal die neue Nebenmaschine ausprobiert ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Mai 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Heute mal die neue Nebenmaschine ausprobiert ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nen Tipp: Spar nicht am Fluid... Vom billigen gibts Halsschmerzen wenn du nen bisschen im Nebel standest - tut dem Gesichtsausdruck des Models nicht gut  .


----------



## hann96 (18. Mai 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nen Tipp: Spar nicht am Fluid... Vom billigen gibts Halsschmerzen wenn du nen bisschen im Nebel standest - tut dem Gesichtsausdruck des Models nicht gut  .


Wir hatten eigentlich  keine Probleme damit. Wobei wir uns am Ende des Tages so gefühlt haben, als ob wir bekifft wären.  Da wurden die dümmsten Witze gerissen.


----------



## hann96 (21. Mai 2015)

Ein Bild vom Film-Dreh (letzte Woche Freitag):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Mai 2015)

Das größte Motorsportevent hier in der Nähe. 

Oft ist man am Boden der Tatsachen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings geht's auch gerne hoch hinaus..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht immer allein: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Manchmal geht auch nicht alles glatt, da muss dann wieder aufgeholfen werden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und beim Start ist das ganze Feld noch nah beieinander:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe sie gefallen, Kritik ist erwünscht. 
Ist das erste Mal, dass ich bei sowas Bilder mache.


----------



## ebastler (27. Mai 2015)

> Breaking your teeth on the hard life a-coming
> Show your scars
> Cutting your feet on the hard earth running
> Show your scars
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was sagt ihr zum Bild an sich?

Ich streite seit gestern mit dem Support, werde von Nummer an Nummer weitergereicht. Nervt.


----------



## Redsupp (27. Mai 2015)

Finde es in der linken, vorderen Ecke zu unscharf leider  

Vielleicht wars ja beabstichtigt, bin nur Laie, daher ist das nur mein persönlicher Geschmack


----------



## BillDschirm (27. Mai 2015)

Das Nexus, oha. Habe das gleiche Telefon. :/ Bild ist aber technisch gut aufgenommen, vielleicht hätte ich die Blende etwas mehr geschlossen.


----------



## ebastler (27. Mai 2015)

Okay, war unsicher, ob so oder weiter zu - danke!
Wobei ich so schon hart an der Grenze war. 1/50 freihand @70mm, ISO 1600. Düster, hier drin.
1-2 Stufen weiter zu wäre sich noch ausgegangen.

Ja... War mit meinen Eltern bei einem Freund meines Dads und hab das Handy auf den Kaffetisch gelegt, weil ich mit den kleinen Kindern spielen wollte. Papa schießt aus 30m nen Fußball und knallt genau mein schönes Nexus (vor einer Woche gekauft) vom Tisch.
So was schmerzt.


----------



## Keinem (27. Mai 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Album kennen wir doch  .



BillDschirm schrieb:


> Das  Nexus, oha. Habe das gleiche Telefon. :/ Bild ist aber technisch gut  aufgenommen, vielleicht hätte ich die Blende etwas mehr  geschlossen.



Eine kleinere Blende hätte ich auch verwendet, jedoch:



ebastler schrieb:


> 1/50 freihand @70mm, ISO 1600. Düster, hier drin.



Wenn man ansonsten das Maximum haben will, kommt man nicht um ein Stativ drum rum.



ebastler schrieb:


> Ja... War mit meinen Eltern bei einem Freund meines Dads und hab das  Handy auf den Kaffetisch gelegt, weil ich mit den kleinen Kindern  spielen wollte. Papa schießt aus 30m nen Fußball und knallt genau mein  schönes Nexus (vor einer Woche gekauft) vom Tisch.
> So was schmerzt.



Mein Beileid  .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (31. Mai 2015)

Gestern war Japan-Tag in Düsseldorf,da durfte ich mich nochmal an Feuerwerks Aufnahmen versuchen.

Ich hab mal die besten in einer Colage zusammengefügt. (Das meiste vom Feuerwerk hab ich als Video(da ich dachte die Bilder sind Murks)).





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War ganz ok,hatte nur das Problem,das niemand an das Stativ kommt in der Menge und das die Camm nicht die Brücke runterfällt.
Stativ hoher Schwerpunkt ,Besoffene usw. .
Der Linsendeckel ist mir zweimal Runtergefallen,beide mal auf der Brücke geblieben.Zum Glück (hab nur einen ).


Noch ein Cooles vom Rhein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Mai 2015)

Am Freitag und Samstag war die AvD Sachsenrallye in Zwickau. Da ich natürlich Heimvorteil habe, muß ich freilich da hin.
Das folgende Bild ist eher ein Experiment bzw. mehr eine doofe Idee die man bekommt, wenn man gerade langeweile hat und dennoch stehen die paar Steinchen für das, was mir grundsätzlich bei dieser Rallye fehlt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Mai 2015)

KillerPfote;7432889

Noch ein Cooles vom Rhein.

[ATTACH=CONFIG schrieb:
			
		

> 828850[/ATTACH]



Interessant, in der Langzeitbelichtung lassen sich tatsächlich Aussagen über den Grund des Rheins an der Stelle treffen.


----------



## floppyexe (31. Mai 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das folgende Bild ist eher ein Experiment


Ich wollt schon sagen man...ich bin anderes von dir gewöhnt als ein missing stone...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Mai 2015)

Ich weiß ja, aber es sind nicht mal ein halbes dutzend (szenisch) brauchbare bilder für ein album zusammen gekommen und das aus über 200 unschärfe-bereinigten bildern!  (für alle die das maß nicht kennen, 1 dutzend=12 ...stück)
Naja, dann lass ich mal förmlich noch ein (zeltner-) zebra springen, um meinen üblichen bildern wenigstens ein bißchen gerecht zu werden. Hoffentlich komm ich jetzt noch bis zum 20.6. mit bildern hin.  Da geht es erst mit der osterburg-rallye in weida weiter. (auch wieder nur asphalt, dafür aber nicht nur die halbe veranstaltung)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (31. Mai 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Interessant, in der Langzeitbelichtung lassen sich tatsächlich Aussagen über den Grund des Rheins an der Stelle treffen.




Dachte eher das es die Strömung ist die hier um die Kurve fließt.
Die Wellen werden ja ziemlich geglättet,bei der Lz.-belichtung.

Das ist etwas früher Aufgenommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das fand ich auch interessant:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Abschussstelle.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juni 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja, aber es sind nicht mal ein halbes dutzend (szenisch) brauchbare bilder für ein album zusammen gekommen und das aus über 200 unschärfe-bereinigten bildern!  (für alle die das maß nicht kennen, 1 dutzend=12 ...stück)
> Naja, dann lass ich mal förmlich noch ein (zeltner-) zebra springen, um meinen üblichen bildern wenigstens ein bißchen gerecht zu werden. Hoffentlich komm ich jetzt noch bis zum 20.6. mit bildern hin.  Da geht es erst mit der osterburg-rallye in weida weiter. (auch wieder nur asphalt, dafür aber nicht nur die halbe veranstaltung)


Wieso?

Ich finde das Bild eigentlich ziemlich cool, die Unschärfe sieht für mich auf den ersten Blick nicht wie einfache Unschärfe aus, sondern wie Unschärfe+Hitzeflimmeranteil.

Auf jeden Fall hat es etwas, weil man eben einen sehr schlichten scharfen Teil hat, aber hinten im unscharfen Teil die Post abgeht . Was ich mir gedacht habe war, zumal man den Dreck fliegen sieht, und auf die Steinchen fokusiert war, Wat is das denn? Aber dann musste ich daran denken, dass da wohl jemand nicht da war wo er hin gehört hat, sondern auf den Ministeinchen rausgeschliddert ist 

Ich weiß, es wird wohl nicht so sein, aber das Auto sieht schon etwas ungewollt weit driftend aus


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Juni 2015)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Wieso?


Weil asphalt einfach nicht meins ist und ich da auch kein händchen für die richtigen stellen habe. (ist aber in arbeit )
Dazu fahren die meisten, zumindest bei den größeren rallyes, wie auf schienen durch die WP`s. Da ist dann i.d.r. einfach kein rutschen, schlingern o.ä. was ein gutes bild abgeben würde.
Auf schotter gestaltet sich das ganze dann schon ein wenig anders. Wer nicht rutschen will ist da langsam und bei den kleineren veranstaltungen (rallye 200/ rallye 35/rallye-sprint) hast du meist noch eine "spaß-fraktion" dabei die auf abgesperrter piste alles das machen will, was auf normaler straße im verkehr nicht machbar ist. Deshalb gibt es in meiner sammlung auch relativ viele bilder von sandro bergau (nimmt trotz frontkratzer wirklich jede kurve quer) bzw. irgendwelchen heckschleudern.


> Ich finde das Bild eigentlich ziemlich cool, die Unschärfe sieht für mich auf den ersten Blick nicht wie einfache Unschärfe aus, sondern wie Unschärfe+Hitzeflimmeranteil.


Für hitzeflimmern war es den tag eigentlich nicht warm genug. Das bild ist aber in extrem spitzen winkel zum asphalt entstanden (ob knapp über oder unter der leitplanke durch weiß ich jetzt gerade aber nicht)


> Auf jeden Fall hat es etwas, weil man eben einen sehr schlichten scharfen Teil hat, aber hinten im unscharfen Teil die Post abgeht .


So etwas ähnliches hab ich auch bei der nürnberger land als testfoto produziert. Da hab ich den pfeil anvisiert. (noch mit einem AF-objektiv-> das geht total sch...)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(auto qualmt ein wenig )


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. Juni 2015)

Ich Frag mich schon die ganze Zeit ,warum ich so wenig Brillianz in den Farben habe ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bildstil Einstellung war auf Auto.

11er Blende 
ISO 100
im Bulb Modus (nach Gefühl bis 8 sek.)
Ich hatte den Autofokus ausgestellt.

Bei den Rheinbildern hab ich Trotz 10x vergrössern und Scharfstellen keine wirkliche Schärfe hinbekommen.
Könnte das an der Brennnweite gelegen haben ?


----------



## taks (1. Juni 2015)

Ich würde sagen die Bilder sind einfach verwackelt.
Mit was für einem Stativ aufgenommen?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. Juni 2015)

Cullmann Alpha 2500

Cullmann ALPHA 2500 Stativ mit 3-Wege-Kopf: Amazon.de: Kamera

nicht das Beste aber verwackelt sind die Bilder ansich nicht.

Hier hab ich mit Zehnfacher vergrösserung auf das ERGO Schild Scharfgestellt,konnte nicht besser Einstellen.
Es war immer ein wenig Matschig,deswegen vermute ich evtl. das ich einen Grösseren Blendenwert einstellen hätte sollen ?
(Vorsicht Orginalgrösse)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (1. Juni 2015)

Mit was für Einstellungen hast du denn Fotografiert? Leider hat das Bild keine Exif Daten .

Hast du mit Fernbedienung/Timer ausgelöst?



PS: Morgen gehts nach Island 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe mit Kabelfehrnauslöser geknipst.(Bulb)
Hab gerade gesehen war ne 25 er Blende .
Hmm mehr geht bei dem Boddy Kit nicht ...Vermutung wiederlegt....
Ps .: Ich will mit


----------



## taks (1. Juni 2015)

Ich hätte es mal damit versucht:
- ISO 1600 oder 3200
- Blende ~8
- ~10 Sekunden


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. Juni 2015)

Ok ,vielen Dank für dein Bemühen.
Etwas weniger Iso fänd ich besser ,wegen dem Rauschen.
Muss jetzt ins Bett.Morgen Arbeiten^^.
Viel Spass dir in Island ,bring schöne Bilder mit    .


----------



## der_yappi (2. Juni 2015)

taks schrieb:


> PS: Morgen gehts nach Island
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tausche "S" gegen "R" und ich bin dabei


----------



## ebastler (2. Juni 2015)

Und Teil zwei .
Nachdem ich beim ersten Mal entdeckt hatte, dass das Körnige (ISO 1600 + n wenig Photoshop) gut aussieht, habe ich das hier mal versucht, bewusst einzubauen^^
Dass ich mir links eine Reflexion eingefangen habe nervt mich, aber das Bild ist ohnehin zu langweilig, um das alte Display jetzt nochmal rauszukramen und es wieder zu versuchen.

Das Foto an sich gefällt mir generell bei weitem nicht so gut wie das Erste.


----------



## Keinem (4. Juni 2015)

Dieses Kunstwerk konnte man letzte Woche in München besichtigen. 

Ich lasse das Ganze einmal bezüglich meiner Meinung dazu unkommentiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (5. Juni 2015)

Mit mühe habe ich den Himmel noch gerade retten können, der vorher komplett grau war.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Juni 2015)

Was ist der blau-rote streifen auf dem wasser? Ein boot?

Service... bei der AvD Sachsenrallye. Da ist wohl einer glücklich mit seinem job...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (5. Juni 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Was ist der blau-rote streifen auf dem wasser? Ein boot?


Ja  30 Sekunden belichtet


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Juni 2015)

Dann beim nächsten mal vorher ein stop-schild auf dem wasser aufbauen. 

@Topic



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (6. Juni 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dann beim nächsten mal vorher ein stop-schild auf dem wasser aufbauen.


----------



## hann96 (6. Juni 2015)

Habe gerade mal eine kleine Collage mit den besten Bildern aus zwei USA Urlauben (2012/2013) gemacht. Leider ist rechts unten nen hässlicher Zeitstempel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:
Die Kamera (Rollei glaube ich) war schei*e . Ist 2013 dann auch in Death-Valley während dieser Hitzewelle kaputt gegangen.


----------



## xX3rwischtXx (7. Juni 2015)

Erstes mal Sport fotografiert..
Das Tor 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (7. Juni 2015)

xX3rwischtXx schrieb:


> Erstes mal Sport fotografiert..
> Das Tor
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht super aus  .


----------



## hann96 (9. Juni 2015)

xX3rwischtXx schrieb:


> Erstes mal Sport fotografiert..
> Das Tor
> 
> 
> ...



Top! Wenn möglich evtl. noch weniger Tiefenschärfe 

@OffTopic:
Welche Liga ist das?


----------



## hann96 (11. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute haben wir (meine Klasse) uns selbst parodiert. Soll ein Abschlussfilm werden ^^


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. Juni 2015)

@ hann: Du hast fast auf jedem Bild einen Zeitstempel.

@ 3rwischt: Sind sehr Gute Bilder geworden ,meinen  hast du .

Ich hab Heute meine selbstgebaute Skyrim-LED-Lampe noch mal Neu geklebt.
Bei dem Drachen unten war zuviel Sek.-Kleber drauf.
Hab den Abgeschliffen und mit weniger Neu geklebt^^. (wenn einen was stört )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei dem wollte ich mal die Hochformat-Funktion vom Stativ ausprobieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist garnicht so einfach die Lampe Hell genug abzulichten ohne die Lichtstimmung der Lampe zu zerstören ...hmmm
Im Dunkeln Leuchtet sie Pink,das Licht Mischt sich Stärker.

PS.: Der Drache ist aus 1,5 mm Alublech ,mit der Laubsäge und Eisenblätter ausgeschnitten.
Gefeilt ,geschmiergelt und Poliert.
Der Fuss Alublech und 1,5 cm Starkes Plexiglass (Evonik).
Darin sind zwei Blaue und zwei Rote LED´s verbaut.
Das ganze kann an den 5 Volt USB angeschlossen werden.


----------



## hann96 (14. Juni 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> @ hann: Du hast fast auf jedem Bild einen Zeitstempel.


Hä? Ja und?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. Juni 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal eine kleine Collage mit den besten Bildern aus zwei USA Urlauben (2012/2013) gemacht. *Leider ist rechts unten nen hässlicher Zeitstempel.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja nicht nur Rechts unten ist ein hässlicher Zeitstempel. OK ?


----------



## hann96 (14. Juni 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Ja nicht nur Rechts unten ist ein hässlicher Zeitstempel. OK ?



Achsooooooooooo..... Nächstes mal bitte sofort zitieren . Ich habe nicht kapiert, dass du dich auf die Collage beziehst. 

@Zeitstempel
Ich wollte damit sagen auf jedem Bild, unten rechts


----------



## FlyKilla (16. Juni 2015)

So eine eingegipste Hand hat auch Vorteile. So habe mal Zeit das eine oder andere aus zu probieren. Als nächstes steht ein Fernauslöser an. Den ich möchte mich mit dem entfesselten Blitz beschäftigen. Kennt wer eine Preiswerte Lösung? Es gibt ja  schon welche für 50 - 70€. Taugen die was? Für den privaten nicht professionellen Gebrauch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (16. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (16. Juni 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Achsooooooooooo..... Nächstes mal bitte sofort zitieren . Ich habe nicht kapiert, dass du dich auf die Collage beziehst.
> 
> @Zeitstempel
> Ich wollte damit sagen auf jedem Bild, unten rechts



Achso verstanden .


----------



## FlyKilla (17. Juni 2015)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> ....Als nächstes steht ein Fernauslöser an. Den ich möchte mich mit dem entfesselten Blitz beschäftigen. Kennt wer eine Preiswerte Lösung? Es gibt ja  schon welche für 50 - 70€. Taugen die was? F


Keiner? Das kann ich ja gar nicht glauben.


----------



## ebastler (17. Juni 2015)

Ich benutze mein Speedlite 430EX2 eigentlich nur direkt mit der 600D. Die kann das Speedlite auch remote anblitzen. Dann muss die Kamera zwar den internen Blitz aktivieren, aber aufs Minimum heruntergeregelt fällt der kaum mehr ins Gewicht neben dem Speedlite.


----------



## hann96 (17. Juni 2015)

EDIT:
Habe einen neuen Thread dafür aufgemacht (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fotografie-und-video/393835-london-fotografieren.html#post7478210)
Das ist übersichtlicher. 

Mal so eine Frage dazwischen geworfen:
Wer hat schon mal in London fotografiert und was für Erfahrungen gemacht?
In deren Anti-Terror Gesetz steht ja angeblich, dass "Fotografen potenzielle Terroristen sind" (London: Fotografieren verboten | Politik*- Frankfurter Rundschau).

Ich habe jzt keine Ahnung, wie ich mit meinem extra für Urlaube gekauften Reisestativ da fotografieren soll.  So'nen Stativ ist ja nen "bisschen" auffällig 

EDIT:
habe da mal ein interessantes Video gefunden:
From snapshot to Special Branch: how my camera made me a terror suspect | Law | The Guardian


----------



## Kaspar (18. Juni 2015)

Mahlzeit,
ich habe mich jetzt nach langem hin und her dazu entschieden mir eine DSLR zu kaufen.
Es ist eine Canon 1200D geworden, aktuell ist das Kit-Objektiv mit 18-55mm Brennweite dran.
Welches aber schon bald eine Ablösung erfahren wird, zum "einknipsen" reicht es jedoch erstmal.
Hier einmal ein paar Bilder die ich bisher gemacht habe.

Ich bitte um Produktive Kritik.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Kaspar


----------



## BillDschirm (18. Juni 2015)

Bildaufbau bei Bild 1 ist unglücklich, entweder das andere Auto komplett mit auf den Hintergrund mit Schärfverlauf, oder andere Position suchen. Das Zelt sorgt auch nicht gerade für einen guten Bildeindruck. Bild 2 gefällt mir sehr gut; ggf. bei der Nachbearbeitung die Schwärze noch etwas in das Bild ziehen und wenn möglich, keine Geländer (das im Vordergrund) mit fotografieren. Bild 3 ist auch ganz gut, wenn nicht der abgeschnittene Arm des Fahnenschwingers wäre und das vordere Auto nicht leicht unscharf wäre. Hier hättest du ggf. etwas mitziehen müssen. Trotzdem sind es schon ziemlich gute Fotos!


----------



## FlyKilla (18. Juni 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> .....


Meine 1100D kann das leider nicht. Deswegen habe ich mir das hier bestellt. Die Kamera werde ich dann mit der DSLR App bedienen. Ein geniales Tool. Das seine 7,13€ mehr als wert ist.





BillDschirm schrieb:


> Bildaufbau bei Bild 1 ist unglücklich,  entweder das andere Auto komplett mit auf den Hintergrund mit  Schärfverlauf, oder andere Position suchen. Das Zelt sorgt auch nicht  gerade für einen guten Bildeindruck.


Ich habe mir mal erlaubt das Bild auf die schnelle zu bearbeiten. Wenn es nicht genehm ist, entferne ich natürlich wieder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (18. Juni 2015)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal erlaubt das Bild auf die schnelle zu bearbeiten.


Mit was büdde??


----------



## Keinem (18. Juni 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Mit was büdde??



Das kann man zum Beispiel ganz einfach mit Photoshop machen  .

Hier kann man sich das in Form eines Tutorials einmal anschauen  .


----------



## FlyKilla (19. Juni 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Mit was büdde??


Photoshop Elements 12.


----------



## floppyexe (19. Juni 2015)

Donke!!


----------



## taks (20. Juni 2015)

Ein bisschen mein neues Objektiv am testen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (20. Juni 2015)

Habe mal wieder mit Wasser gespielt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (20. Juni 2015)

Noch mehr getestet. Leider regnet es heute den ganzen Tag ohne Unterbruch, darum nur ein paar Photos aus dem Garten...


_edit: Achja, getestet wird das Nikon 35-70 2.8 an einer D90

Und das Erste ist nicht ganz scharf _


----------



## der_yappi (20. Juni 2015)

Nr 1 und Nr 4


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. Juni 2015)

Mal nen Schnappschuss,Hintergrund ist Low....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schön Heiß ,das ganze...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Echt Lecker,aber *Hot*..


----------



## ebastler (21. Juni 2015)

War heute Früh mit meinen Eltern am kleinen Montiggler See in Südtirol schwimmen. Meine EOS liegt leider in Österreich daheim rum, daher gibts nur nen Handyschnappschuss. War wunderschön!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (21. Juni 2015)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Nr 1 und Nr 4



Aber ist das erste Bild nicht irgendwie unscharf, oder hab ich nur das Gefühl?


----------



## Kaspar (21. Juni 2015)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Bildaufbau bei Bild 1 ist unglücklich, entweder das andere Auto komplett mit auf den Hintergrund mit Schärfverlauf, oder andere Position suchen. Das Zelt sorgt auch nicht gerade für einen guten Bildeindruck.
> Bild 2 gefällt mir sehr gut; ggf. bei der Nachbearbeitung die Schwärze noch etwas in das Bild ziehen und wenn möglich, keine Geländer (das im Vordergrund) mit fotografieren.
> Bild 3 ist auch ganz gut, wenn nicht der abgeschnittene Arm des Fahnenschwingers wäre und das vordere Auto nicht leicht unscharf wäre. Hier hättest du ggf. etwas mitziehen müssen. Trotzdem sind es schon ziemlich gute Fotos!



Danke erstmal für die Kritik.
Bild 1: Das war auch mein Ziel den alles außer dem Silbernen unscharf zu haben.
Am Anfang ist das nur leider immer wieder schwerer als man sich das wünscht. 

Bild 2: Werde ich mal ausprobieren was da noch zu machen ist.
Habe leider auf fast allen Bilder etwas Geländer das habe ich im dunkeln leider nicht gesehen durch den Sucher.

Bild 3: Das kommt alles noch mit mitziehen und so.
War froh das ich überhaupt Autos erwischt habe an der stelle.

Mit so Sinnvoller Kritik weiß ich wenigstens was ich beim nächsten mal anders oder besser machen kann.
Danke dir. 




FlyKilla schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal erlaubt das Bild auf die schnelle zu bearbeiten. Wenn es nicht genehm ist, entferne ich natürlich wieder.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist kein Problem das du es bearbeitet hast.
Sieht gut aus aber wenn halt nur das auto drauf ist sieht das Bild so unbelebt aus.

lg


----------



## taks (21. Juni 2015)

Noch was aus dem Garten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (21. Juni 2015)

Alter, verlassener Fischweiher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (21. Juni 2015)

Neuer, belebter Badeweiher 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Juni 2015)

Gestern war die Osterburg-Rallye in Weida. 
Und das Wetter??? Ich war 5 min. da und schon meinte eine wolke über mir, das sie mal kurz undicht werden muß. Danach hat mich der kalte wind, gefühlte windstärke so,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann wieder trocken geblasen. Glücklicher weise hab ich in weißer vorraussicht eine winterjacke an gehabt, aber so sehr hab ich nicht mal zur erze gefroren und die war im märz!  (wir sollten es jetzt ja eigentlich sommer bekommen) Aber was tut man nicht alles für`s hobby...
Aber zu Rallye, es wurde angefeuert,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es gab die obligatorischen jäger, diesmal in tarn (oliv) und sogar einer als baum verkleidet ,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und es gab die gejagten wobei sich manch einer in einer staubwolke versteckte. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (22. Juni 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> Alter, verlassener Fischweiher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gefällt mir. Ich hätte vllt. einen Polfilter genutzt.


----------



## keinnick (22. Juni 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Wartburg ist


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Juni 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Der Wartburg ist


Leider wird der anblick in zukunft wohl seltener werden. Alles was trabant, wartburg, lada, c-kadett oder auch golf 2 ist fährt in gruppe H und mit der ist es spätestens 2017 vorbei. 
Dann werden auch die starter-felder bei den kleinen rallye`s so "dünn" wie bei den großen. (die wartburg letztes jahr hatte nur dank dem opel-cup ein nennenswertes starterfeld und bei der AVD dieses jahr haben es die citroen gerissen)


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. Juni 2015)

Gestern Abend aus dem Fenster.
Ist das Kunst oder Müll ??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


out of Cam

Auf der anderen Seite sah es so aus.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider hab ich kein Weitwinkel ,der sah schon Gut aus.


----------



## hann96 (25. Juni 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Gestern Abend aus dem Fenster.
> Ist das Kunst oder Müll ??
> 
> 
> ...



Beides? 

Kunst, weil der Moment geil eingefangen ist.
Müll, weil das Bild (mal wieder) schief ist.  Ist ja aber auch out of cam. 



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Leider hab ich kein Weitwinkel ,der sah schon Gut aus.


Warum fotografierst du auch im 3:2 (?) Format?

-----------

Nach gefühlt 2 Monaten (*hust* DHL Streik*hust*) ist endlich der Fernauslöser und gleichzeitig Timelapser angekommen, welchen man mit dem Handy steuert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. Juni 2015)

Kann ich ein anderes Format einstellen ? Canon EOS 100 D
Oder meinst du das ich die Kammera drehen soll ?

Habs mal für dich begradigt .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (25. Juni 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Kann ich ein anderes Format einstellen ? Canon EOS 100 D
> Oder meinst du das ich die Kammera drehen soll ?



Ne, drehen sollst du sie nicht, sondern in den Einstellungen mal nach 16:9 suchen 
Ob das deine Kamera kann, weiß ich nicht, da ich treuer Sony Nutzer bin. ^^
Ich bin mir aber eigentlich sehr sicher, dass das möglich ist. Selbst meine Handy Kamera kann das


----------



## ebastler (26. Juni 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Ne, drehen sollst du sie nicht, sondern in den Einstellungen mal nach 16:9 suchen
> Ob das deine Kamera kann, weiß ich nicht, da ich treuer Sony Nutzer bin. ^^
> Ich bin mir aber eigentlich sehr sicher, dass das möglich ist. Selbst meine Handy Kamera kann das


16:9 macht genau Null Sinn bei einem Sensor, der 4:3 Format hat... Damit verliert er nur Pixel.


----------



## Keinem (26. Juni 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> 16:9 macht genau Null Sinn bei einem Sensor, der 4:3 Format hat... Damit verliert er nur Pixel.



Richtig. Und wenn man mal ein 16:9-Format benötigt, kann man das 3:2-Format entsprechend bearbeiten  .


----------



## ebastler (26. Juni 2015)

Genau. Teile vom Bild wegcroppen geht immer, aber nicht mitgespeicherte Informationen wiederherstellen, weil das Interessante außerhalb des 16:9er Bereichs am Sensor gelegen hätte... Weniger


----------



## hann96 (26. Juni 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> 16:9 macht genau Null Sinn bei einem Sensor, der 4:3 Format hat... Damit verliert er nur Pixel.



Das wusste ich nicht, dass der Sensor ein 4:3 Format hat 
Was neues dazugelernt. 

EDIT:
Die heutige Drehlocation ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. Juni 2015)

Das ist ja Profimäßig. Da sollteste ja echt Gute Bilder hinbekommen .


----------



## Keinem (26. Juni 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Das wusste ich nicht, dass der Sensor ein 4:3 Format hat



Nö, bei der angesprochenen Eos 100D ist ein 3:2-Sensor verbaut   .


----------



## ebastler (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der DI-Amateur-Thread [Alle Bilder, Kritik &amp; Beratung]*

Ach, stimmt. Mein Fehler! Dachte es sei 4:3


----------



## hann96 (26. Juni 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Das ist ja Profimäßig. Da sollteste ja echt Gute Bilder hinbekommen .


Hoffen wir es ^^. Hatte noch keine Zeit das Film-Material auszuwerten, aber wenn man seine Kontakte hat, kommt man ganz easy kostenlos an so ein Studio ran


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Juni 2015)

Nochmal weida



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am schönsten finde ich aber das statement auf der heckscheibe. Da scheint einer was gegen turbo`s zu haben 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*No fucking Pff Pff...*


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. Juni 2015)

Cool die Dynamik der Federung .


Hab mal Heute ein Paar Pics ,beim Spazierengehen geschossen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Oldtimer





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal was mit Schärfe und Unschärfe (ist ein Hauseingang)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Blumiger Vorgarten





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tierleben in der Stadt (1)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tierleben in der Stadt (2)
Die Biester halten ja nicht still.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (30. Juni 2015)

Dann will ich auch mal. 
Seit ca. 4 Wochen experimentiere ich mit einer Canon EOS 1000D herum.
Als Objektive dienen mir momentan das CANON AF-18-55mm (war ein Kit, also bei der Kamera dabei), sowie ein Tamrom AF 70-300mm.

Unter den Bildern habe ich jeweils noch einen Link, habe die fürs Forum mal etwas verkleinert, will euch die volle Auflösung allerdings nicht vorenthalten.
Hauptsächlich fotografiere ich meine beiden Katzen, Mimi und Krümel. Allerdings bin ich auch gerne auf Messen und Ausstellungen unterwegs, wo dann auch manchmal Bilder entstehen. 

Für Lob, Kritik, Tipps und Tricks bin ich immer offen.  Wenn Fragen sind, immer her damit. Ich versuche alles zu beantworten. ^^

Fangen wir an:

Katcherchen Krümel, von Mimi wirds momentan wenig Bilder geben, Ihr kennt sicherlich alle die Probleme der weiblichen Katzen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://abload.de/img/img_0021iqjnm.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://abload.de/img/img_0040qpj1h.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://abload.de/img/img_0404wtjfe.jpg

Hier nun ein Bild aus dem Zirkus Benneweis in Dänemark, ich denke, für die Lichtverhältnisse ist es schon recht gelungen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://abload.de/img/img_0185dtysm.jpg

Und zu guter letzt, ein Bild von meinem Notebook. Hatte ich zu einer Präsentation in der Schule mit aufgebaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://abload.de/img/img_0023wjjr3.jpg


----------



## taks (30. Juni 2015)

Ein bisschen im Garten rumgeknipst, da es für was Anderes einfach zu warm ist -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. Juni 2015)

@Task ihr habt Schlafmohn im Garten? 

Das Besteck ist sehr Edel in Scene gesetzt.

@Toastbrot Süsse Katzen vorallem die letzte.

Welche Einstellung hast du im Zirkus verwendet ?Mit Stativ oder aufgelegt?
Sieht ziemlich Gut aus für die Lichtverhältnisse.
Ich wollte auf der Gamecom Bilder machen ,das sind ja bekanntlich ziemlich Dunkle Hallen.


----------



## taks (30. Juni 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> @Task ihr habt Schlafmohn im Garten?



*hust taks hust*  
Nein, scheint eher sowas zu sein https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klatschmohn


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Juni 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Ich wollte auf der Gamecom Bilder machen ,das sind ja bekanntlich ziemlich Dunkle Hallen.


Dann blende ganz auf, ISO hoch (mußt halt sehen das annehmbare verschlußzeiten bei rum kommen) und am besten in RAW fotografieren. (kannst du ggf. beim nachbearbeiten besser die helligkeit hochziehen)

Und nochmal Weida.
Der hat`s versucht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und so wirds gemacht.  (leider mit etwas grünzeug am rand)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (30. Juni 2015)

@TurricanVeteran
Wie viel TB an Auto-Bildern hat sich bereits auf deiner Festplatte angesammelt? 

Heute vom Messegelände Hannovers:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als ich das Bild auf'm PC sah dachte ich zuerst, dass es schief wäre (ihr auch?). Der Fluchtpunkt verläuft irgendwie "komisch" und der Boden ist auch uneben.

Und danach ging es ab ins Museum, Hintergrund-Fotos für die Greenscreen Aufnahmen im Flugzeug (das begehbar war) machen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (30. Juni 2015)

Hängt ein bisschen nach links.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Juni 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> @TurricanVeteran
> Wie viel TB an Auto-Bildern hat sich bereits auf deiner Festplatte angesammelt?


Das hält sich noch in grenzen, da ich das hobby ja erst seit 2013 habe. 
Aber mein explorer meint:
Rallye= 2926 bilder / 6,7gbyte
Trabbi-rennen/stockcar= 315 bilder / 940 mbyte
Oldtimer= 829 bilder / 2,21 gbyte
Motocross= 947 bilder / 3,04 gbyte
Das sind die zahlen für die entwickelten bilder. Die anzahl RAW-dateien ist gleich, sind halt nur ein paar gbyte mehr. 
Achso... und falls es noch interessiert, der shuttercount meiner K-30 liegt, laut exif-tool, mittlerweile bei 19188. Serienbilder FTW.  (in film-meter sollte man das besser nicht umrechnen )


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (1. Juli 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> @Toastbrot Süsse Katzen vorallem die letzte.
> 
> Welche Einstellung hast du im Zirkus verwendet ?Mit Stativ oder aufgelegt?
> Sieht ziemlich Gut aus für die Lichtverhältnisse.
> Ich wollte auf der Gamecom Bilder machen ,das sind ja bekanntlich ziemlich Dunkle Hallen.



Danke danke.  Ist aber alles dieselbe 
Ich habe im Zirkus kein Stativ benutzt, da ich momentan noch über keines verfüge. Fotografiert habe ich mit dem Standart 18-55 EFS Objektiv Vollautomatik Modus. Musst dir dann nur Zeit lassen und die Hände ganz still halten.


----------



## floppyexe (1. Juli 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> der shuttercount meiner K-30 liegt, laut exif-tool, mittlerweile bei 19188. Serienbilder


Geizhals...
Mensch Meier was Neues muss ran...


----------



## hann96 (1. Juli 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Hängt ein bisschen nach links.


Ja, irgendwie schon. Mal gucken, was sich machen lässt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Juli 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Geizhals...
> Mensch Meier was Neues muss ran...


Och, die kamera soll wohl um die 100 000 aushalten. Da hab ich noch ein wenig luft. 
Wenn mein fahrbarer untersatz mal erneuert ist und sich jemand findet der meine k-30 haben will und sie "artgerecht" benutzt, dann kommt eine K-3 II ins haus. Das ding macht mich seit erscheinen irgendwie an...


----------



## Keinem (1. Juli 2015)

Ich bin seit etwa acht Monaten dabei und wenn ich das Ganze auf's Jahr hochrechne, sollte ich 5700 Auslösungen voll haben. 

Aus wie vielen Bildern besteht denn in etwa eine Folge von Serienbildern bei dir  ?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. Juli 2015)

Hab meine EOS 100 D seit Weihnachten und erst 35 GB JPG.
Am anfang hatte ich RAW und JPG ,da ich kein Gutes Nachbearbeitungsprog für RAW habe ,nur noch JPG.

(Ist so Heiß Heute,voll Platt)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Juli 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Aus wie vielen Bildern besteht denn in etwa eine Folge von Serienbildern bei dir  ?


Um mißverständnissen vorzubeugen, manchmal ist es etwas hecktisch und man kann einfach nur drauf halten. Ich verwerte deshalb aber nicht alle gemachten bilder.
Ansonsten... kommt halt drauf an. Wenn ich mich zu sehr konzentriere lande ich auch mal im puffer-limit was bei niedriger frequenz zwar nicht erreicht wird, aber bei hoher wird es nach 9-10 bildern langsamer.(quasi knapp 2 sek dauerfeuer ) Der schnitt bei meinen spezis, wie z.b. sandro bergau, dürfte so bei 6-7 bildern liegen. Bei fahrern ohne interessanten fahrstil reichen mitunter aber auch schon 2 bilder. 
Die niedrige serienbild-geschwindigkeit hab ich übrigens immer drin, außer ich fotografiere was anderes als rallye, motocross, stockcar usw. Mein ausschuss wird dabei wohl ungefähr 2/3 betragen.


KillerPfote schrieb:


> Hab meine EOS 100 D seit Weihnachten und erst 35 GB JPG.


35 gbyte an jpeg in der kurzen zeit? Komprimierst du verlustfrei? Das sind doch tausende an bildern, wenn man von knapp 2mbyte/stück aus geht.


> Am anfang hatte ich RAW und JPG ,da ich kein Gutes Nachbearbeitungsprog für RAW habe ,nur noch JPG.


Mal dxo versucht? Die hatten die v8 auch mal verschenkt, ist aber schon  eine weile her. Vieleicht machen die mal wieder so eine aktion oder ich  muß mal schauen ob ich den key von der letzten noch wieder finde.


----------



## floppyexe (1. Juli 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Am anfang hatte ich RAW und JPG ,da ich kein Gutes Nachbearbeitungsprog für RAW habe ,nur noch JPG.


Photoshop. Ältere Versionen gibts zu 100g Met dazu. Billig. Selbst das akt. Elements kostet nur 64 Steine.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. Juli 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> 35 gbyte an jpeg in der kurzen zeit? Komprimierst du verlustfrei? Das sind doch tausende an bildern, wenn man von knapp 2mbyte/stück aus geht.



Hab gerade mal Nachgesehen,die Bilder haben eine Grösse von 4,8 -9,... MB  .Sind schon viel zu viele.Ein Spaziergang über Hundert Bilder .


----------



## totovo (2. Juli 2015)

Also nur an RAW´s habe ich knapp 440GB bei 21000 Bildern 
Die JPEG´s landen in nem extra Ordner


----------



## Keinem (2. Juli 2015)

totovo schrieb:


> Also nur an RAW´s habe ich knapp 440GB bei 21000 Bildern
> Die JPEG´s landen in nem extra Ordner



Sind deine RAW-Datein nur etwa 20 MB groß?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Juli 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Sind deine RAW-Datein nur etwa 20 MB groß?


Mit seiner K5, die er vorher hatte, sollten es um die 16-17 MB pro bild gewesen sein. (das produziert auch meine K30 und die hat auch 16 Mpix)
Bei der aktuelle K3 dürften, dank 24 Mpix, die bilder etwas größer ausfallen.


----------



## hann96 (2. Juli 2015)

Dann schmeiße ich meine Daten auch mal hinzu 
Auf meiner Festplatte lagern 253 GB (hauptsächlich) RAW-Fotos und AVCHD Filme. Wobei ich vor ca. 1 Woche ausgemistet habe, indem ich knapp 40 GB, die ich nicht mehr brauchte, gelöscht habe.

Zusätzlich besitze ich noch einen Ordner, sortiert nach Motiv-Thema, mit den besten Fotos. Größe: 1,46 GB (alles jpg). Die jpg-Dateien sind so um die 6-10 MB groß.


EDIT:
Und in einem halben Jahr habe ich insgesamt ~ 11.500 mal den Auslöser gedrückt


----------



## XT1024 (2. Juli 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Am anfang hatte ich RAW und JPG ,da ich kein Gutes Nachbearbeitungsprog für RAW habe ,nur noch JPG.


Canon liefert nichts mit?


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mal dxo versucht? Die hatten die v8 auch  mal verschenkt, ist aber schon  eine weile her. Vieleicht machen die mal  wieder so eine aktion oder ich  muß mal schauen ob ich den key von der  letzten noch wieder finde.


Dieses? DxO & Advanced Photoshop | www.dxo.com
Scheint noch zu funktionieren.


----------



## floppyexe (2. Juli 2015)

Bild 1: Blick von Koh Mai Phai nach Railay.
Bild 2: Ancient City in Samut Prakran
Kritiken erwünscht!


----------



## FlyKilla (2. Juli 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Am anfang hatte ich RAW und JPG ,da ich kein Gutes Nachbearbeitungsprog für RAW habe ,nur noch JPG.


Das hier RawTherapee ist kostenlos.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Juli 2015)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Dieses? DxO & Advanced Photoshop | www.dxo.com
> Scheint noch zu funktionieren.


Jup, genau das. Allerdings dürfte das eigentlich nicht mehr funzen...


floppyexe schrieb:


> Kritiken erwünscht!


Hab gerade keine, wobei ich dafür ja eh nicht qualifiziert bin wenn es um landschaftsbilder geht.  
Allerdings ist in bild 1 links unten im sand ein fleck. Da war wohl dreck auf der linse... (mache sowas gerne mit der clone-brush weg)


----------



## hann96 (2. Juli 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Kritiken erwünscht!


Bei dem rechten Bild könnte ich mir eine Langzeitbelichtung sehr schön vorstellen!


----------



## taks (3. Juli 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Kritiken erwünscht!



Bild 1: Grundsätzlich ein schönes Bild. Aber das Boot geht im ganzen Blau vom Wasser und Himmel fast unter.
Ich hätte das Bild hochkant aufgenommen mit mehr Zoom aufs Boot und vllt. 1/4 des Bildes Himmel, 

Bild 2: Vllt. ein Meter nach rechts stehen, damit die Spitze des Gebäudes in Baum "hängt" 


Ich war mal so frech:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Juli 2015)

So kommt zwar das Boot sehr schön heraus, aber was willst du mit einem Hochkant-Bild?


----------



## taks (3. Juli 2015)

Naja, sicher eine schöne Kulisse aber für ein Bild ohne "Hauptmotiv" ist es für mich einfach zu langweilig.
Und wenn man das Boot vergrössert und das Bild Waagrecht nimmt hat es wieder so viel blau.
Wenn man es hochkant nimmt hat man unten den Sand, was ein schöner Kontrast zum blau bringt und dem Bild mehr tiefe verleiht.

Aber wie gesagt,  ist nur mein Geschmack und Profi bin ich ja auch keiner ^^


----------



## Keinem (3. Juli 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Ich war mal so frech:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mir gefällt's  . Der Dreierschnitt ist auch vorhanden.


----------



## retroelch (3. Juli 2015)

*Bild 1:* Ich hätte den Iso runter ziehen sollen aber dafür die Belichtungszeit hochstellen, noch hinzu bin ich nicht grade geübt im manuellem Fokusieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bild 2:* Der Fokus sollte eigentlich auf die verbrannte Hänchenbrust...  ... auf dem Krautsalat finde ich sieht er aber auch nicht schlecht aus. Eigendlich hätte eine höhere Brennweite auch ganz gut gepasst, dann wäre nähmlich der Ausschnitt nicht so weitwinkelig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bild 3:* Hätte ich offenblendiger geschossen wäre, in meinen Augen, der Hintergrund nicht so ablenkend vom eigendlichen Vorgang. Lustiger weise ist mir wärend dem speicherkartensuchen das Hänchen angebrannt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tipps und kritische Äußerungen erwünscht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Juli 2015)

retroelch schrieb:


> *Bild 1:* Ich hätte den Iso runter ziehen sollen aber dafür die Belichtungszeit hochstellen, noch hinzu bin ich nicht grade geübt im manuellem Fokusieren.


Wenn du es durch den sucher nicht richtig siehst-> live-view benutzen. Der kontrast-AF von selbigem findet bei dunkelheit manchmal auch besser den fokus, als der normale phasen-AF.


> *Bild 2:* Der Fokus sollte eigentlich auf die verbrannte Hänchenbrust...  ... auf dem Krautsalat finde ich sieht er aber auch nicht schlecht aus. Eigendlich hätte eine höhere Brennweite auch ganz gut gepasst, dann wäre nähmlich der Ausschnitt nicht so weitwinkelig.


Wenn du den fokus sicher an einer stelle haben willst, dann benutze nur den AF-punkt in der mitte oder lege einen anderen manuell fest. Wenn die kamera den automatisch wählt wird eh nur der benutzt, den du nicht haben willst.


> *Bild 3:* Hätte ich offenblendiger geschossen wäre, in meinen Augen, der Hintergrund nicht so ablenkend vom eigendlichen Vorgang. Lustiger weise ist mir wärend dem speicherkartensuchen das Hänchen angebrannt.


Wenn du näher heran gehst, brauchst du die blende nicht öffnen. Die schärfentiefe ist abhängig von der blende und dem abstand zum objekt. (minimum-abstand der linse beachten)


> Tipps und kritische Äußerungen erwünscht.


Speicherkarte in der kamera lassen, dann brennt auch das hänchen nicht an. 

Und nochmal Weida... ein bearbeitungs-experiment...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neue bilder werden erst am sonntag angefertigt. (nein, nicht in stein gemeißelt ) Dann gibt es mal wieder was auf 2 rädern.


----------



## keinnick (3. Juli 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und nochmal Weida... ein bearbeitungs-experiment...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir!  Aber: Irgendwie sehen Deine Bilder für mich immer so "blass" aus, als würde etwas Sättigung fehlen. Evtl. bilde ich mir das aber auch nur ein.


----------



## hann96 (3. Juli 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Gefällt mir!  Aber: Irgendwie sehen Deine Bilder für mich immer so "blass" aus, als würde etwas Sättigung fehlen. Evtl. bilde ich mir das aber auch nur ein.


Da bist du nicht der Einzige


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Juli 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Aber: Irgendwie sehen Deine Bilder für mich immer so "blass" aus, als würde etwas Sättigung fehlen. Evtl. bilde ich mir das aber auch nur ein.


Nein, bildest du dir nicht ein. Allerdings reguliere ich nur ungern die sättigung. Ich hab damit immer das problem, das dann zwar der staub und dreck gut raus kommt, einen dann aber andere bildteile richtig anspringen da man deren sättigung ja auch mit aufdreht.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob das an meinem ausgabegerät liegt, da ich hier am TV werkle. (HTPC ftw )
Ich hab das bild nochmal nachbearbeitet und diesmal zusätzlich die sättigung bzw. vibrancy (wirkt ähnlich der sättigung) angepasst. Dazu hab ich die gelbtöne noch um 2 "grad" richtung rot verschoben, da das feld sonst quietsch-gelb gewesen wäre.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So ist das auto, in sachen farbe, in meinen augen akzeptabel, der staub+dreck gut und das feld am rechten rand zuviel des guten. Nur das gelb entsättigen bringt aber leider auch nix, da dann der staub auch wieder blasser wird. (hat auch gelb-anteile)
Was meint ihr?


----------



## taks (3. Juli 2015)

Hier noch ein bisschen "Ausschuss"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (3. Juli 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Bei dem rechten Bild könnte ich mir eine Langzeitbelichtung sehr schön vorstellen!


Yepp ich auch nur waren wir an besagtem Tag mit dem Fahrrad in der Ancient City unterwegs. 40°C im Schatten und 10 Kilo Getränke. Da war fürs Stativ kein Platz zumal ich noch mit dem alten 17-40 unstable unterwegs war.


----------



## retroelch (3. Juli 2015)

> Wenn du näher heran gehst, brauchst du die blende nicht öffnen. Die schärfentiefe ist abhängig von der blende und dem abstand zum objekt. (minimum-abstand der linse beachten)



Ich bin aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht näher heran gegangen, ansonsten wäre vermutlich etwas auf mein Objektiv gespritzt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Juli 2015)

Ok, das ist ein argument, auch wenn ich da ein wenig skrupelloser bin.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. Juli 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Hier noch ein bisschen "Ausschuss"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das linke Bild super gelungen ,das rechte leicht unscharf.
Trozdem


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (6. Juli 2015)

fotos ist entstanden in einem japanischen blumentempel mit einer casio exilim z1200


für meinungen wäre ich dankbar


----------



## hann96 (7. Juli 2015)

Schützenfest Hannover:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich stehe lieber unten und mache Fotos, als dort oben zu sitzen / fliegen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Juli 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Ich stehe lieber unten und mache Fotos, als dort oben zu sitzen / fliegen


Mann könnte, nach deinen foto`s, ja auch denken, das die gerätschaften 10000 upm machen und da würde mir auch schlecht. 

So, am sonntag war 3h Enduro-rennen, was aber nach abstimmung auf 2h pro lauf verkürzt wurde. Bei gefühlten 50° im schatten auch verständlich. (soll ja keiner vom mopped kippen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein, auch wenn das start-signal per pistole gegeben wurde, das war kein überfall.  Direkt vorm start muß nur der motor aus und die hände weit weg vom lenker sein.  Diese startmethode ist natürlich doof, wenn der bock sch... anspringt. 
Und nach dem start gab es eigentlich nur noch staub zu sehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der strecke gab es 2 stellen wo die fahrer wählen konnten. Das schild sollte betreffenden wohl sagen "rechts herum (sagen wir mal..) einfach" und das links herum darunter erklärt sich doch von selbst. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das passiert, wenn es 1,5-2m im 90°-winkel bergab geht und man vor der kannte kein gas gibt. Allerdings wußte der fahrer, wie er abrollen muß. War wohl nicht das erste mal...  (er ist dann einfach wieder auf den bock und weiter gefahren)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ob einer der fahrer das schild "Canyon" bemerkt hat?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gleichgewicht verlass mich nicht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Marginale abkühlung für die fahrer und dabei versuchen das wasser von der ansaugung fern zu halten. So ein mopped läuft zwar im aber nicht mit wasser. (das war am flacheren rand)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im ziel tat abkühlung not.


----------



## hann96 (7. Juli 2015)

Diese Timelapse ist kurz vor den Schützenfest-Fotos entstanden:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/tv9sq2laqrd9zsf/Sequenz 2015-07-06 Timelapse - Maschsee.wmv?dl=0


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Juli 2015)

Eine nicht ganz so gelungene landung... Autsch!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (9. Juli 2015)

*Der DI-Amateur-Thread [Alle Bilder, Kritik &amp; Beratung]*

iPhone schnapper beim Objektivwechsel...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Juli 2015)

Bilder vom Streckenrand...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Canon-kameras muß man vor sonne schützen? Da bin ich ja über meine wahl froh. Selbst das verwendete "alteisen" an meiner kamera hat die hitze vom letzten WE schadlos überstanden.


----------



## Keinem (10. Juli 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bilder vom Streckenrand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man die vorgegebenen maximalen Betriebstemperaturen von manchen Herstellern (z. Bsp. Apple mit 35°C ) sieht, kann bei einzelnen Personen eben so ein Drang, einen Sonnenschutz zu verwenden, entstehen  .


----------



## FlyKilla (10. Juli 2015)

Vielleicht wollte er auch nur Schatten haben beim fotografieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Juli 2015)

Wo ist das?
Dresden?


----------



## FlyKilla (10. Juli 2015)

In Bremen, gegenüber von der Schlachte, kurz vor Weihnachten.


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Juli 2015)

Danke!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Juli 2015)

So, eins hab ich noch...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Rest landet in einem Album.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (11. Juli 2015)

Für alle die noch nichts vorhaben:
Heute Abend sind die Kölner Lichter mit Abschlussfeuerwerk.
Ich komme leider nicht hin .
Ist aber ne schöne Möglichkeit sich an Feuerwerk zu versuchen .




Für die es verpasst haben,WDR Mediathek Video: Kölner Lichter 2015 : Sendung vom 11.07.2015 - WDR MEDIATHEK oder mit weiger Musik und mehr Feuerwerk Sound :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HoaRLb2ah2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



Heute vom Spazieren  °_°  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alle Bilder out of Cam


----------



## hann96 (12. Juli 2015)

Ein paar Eindrücke vom kleinem Fest im großen Garten (Hannover):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. Juli 2015)

Schade,das Letzte Bild must du unbedingt nochmal Posten sah echt cool aus .Schönes Licht.


----------



## hann96 (12. Juli 2015)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Schade,das Letzte Bild must du unbedingt nochmal Posten sah echt cool aus .Schönes Licht.



Guck mal hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...h-extreme-der-di-thread-705.html#post_7543462


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Juli 2015)

War gestern bei der ADAC Sachsen Quad Offroad Challenge Langensteinbach. Leider hab ich nur hauptsächlich bilder von der rookie-jugend und der schüler-klasse.  Dazu kommen nur ein paar einzelne vom training und der klassen 7-9 (zusammen gefahren, war gemischt von jugendlich bis senior)
Während die "kleinen" quasi hinter ihrem gerät stehen und nur drauf hüpfen brauchen, machen die "großen" eher einen Le Mans-start.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings sind die jüngeren auch nicht wirklich langsamer...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Juli 2015)

Vom streckenrand...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Team "biene maya"?


----------



## taks (22. Juli 2015)

Im Moment allen zu warm um zu fotografieren? ^^


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Juli 2015)

Wohl eher alle im urlaub... 
Ich würd ja mein archiv noch ein wenig durchforsten, aber auf 10-fach post hab ich keine lust.  Neues von meiner seite gibt es auch erst wieder ende august bzw. im september.


----------



## taks (22. Juli 2015)

Ahso, stimmt. Hab selbst keine Sommerferien, da vergisst man sowas ^^

Da ich grad ein Album an zusammenstellen bin, hier was aus meinen letzten Ferien




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier war jemandem Langweilig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (22. Juli 2015)

leider keine zeit zum Fotografieren 

Saatsexamen rückt immer näher...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Juli 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Ahso, stimmt. Hab selbst keine Sommerferien, da vergisst man sowas ^^


Bei uns werden die ferienzeiten aber im radio verkündet. (soll wohl doch keiner verpassen ) Mal davon ab, bei mir gibt es auch nur urlaub und das erzwungener maßen außerhalb der ferienzeiten.
Aber zurück zum thema bilder...
Culitzsch 2015... da war einer der schnellste... (leider nicht das beste und extrem crop)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und was macht ein hobby-fotograf in den pausen? Experimentieren bzw. irgendwelche sinnlosen sachen knipsen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3H enduro Gablenz
Da steckt einer bis zu den fußrasten in der... wassergrube. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## call_911 (23. Juli 2015)

Nach längerer Abwesenheit, mal wieder was Neues von mir.

Ein Teil der Milchstrasse. Fotografiert bei mir im Hof 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und mal was Kreativeres, Donaueisenbahnbrücke auf der Strecke Straubing - Bogen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (24. Juli 2015)

Drausen ist es echt zu warm zum Fotografieren  Aber Kritik hat auch schon lange niemand mehr gegeben, aaalso:

@call_911
Bild 1: Beim Sternenfoto geht in so einer hellen Umgebung nicht viel mehr, also gibt es auch nichts zu bemängeln (außer: ins Auto und anderen Platz suchen). Schön, dass der Himmel schwarz-blau ist und der Vordergrund gleichzeitig keinen hässlichen Farbstich hat.
Bild 2: Ich würde wahrscheinlich noch etwas mehr mit den Farben experimentieren und dann in etwas höherer Auflösung ab in den DI-Thread damit. Eventuell Tiefen ins Blau/Grün, Lichter Orange/Rot, Mitten Magenta? Oder einfach nur die Sättigung höher? Klarheit/Kontrast?

Edit:
@TurricanVeteran
1. Bild: Mehr! Vielleicht eine weniger schwierig zu fotografierende Stelle suchen und dafür eine noch längere Belichtungszeit einstellen. Schärfe ist für mich persönlich zweitrangig, denn scharfe Bilder kann jeder Produzieren. Interessante Bilder weniger, und das Bild ist rein von der Szene extrem interessant. Das soll übrigens kein hate gegen nfsgame sein, ich erinnere mich noch gut an ein paar sehr schöne Fahrradbilder von ihm, nur so zur Verteidigung 

Edit 2: 
@taks
Bei beiden Bildern hätte ich mir ein etwas weicheres Licht gewünscht, lies sich aber wahrscheinlich nicht realisieren, dafür gefällt mir die ausgeglichene Belichtung (Himmel/Boden). Ist das Norwegen?
1. Bild: Ich würde die Blautöne etwas verstärken und etwas abdunkeln, ist aber Geschmackssache.
2. Bild: Ich würde ca. die Hälfte des Himmels abschneiden, um die Steinhaufen etwas mehr in Szene zu setzen. Eventuell etwas in die Hocke gehen, ansonsten gefällt es mir gut. Hier passt auch das harte Licht besser, weil es die Türme auf der rechten Seite schon fast  zu Silhouetten werden lässt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Juli 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> Edit:
> @TurricanVeteran
> 1. Bild: Mehr!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Vielleicht eine weniger schwierig zu fotografierende Stelle suchen und dafür eine noch längere Belichtungszeit einstellen.


Von schräg vorn ist ein unscharfer/leicht "verzogener" hintergrund aber nur sehr schwer zu machen. Dafür fehlt es den motorrädern an geschwindigkeit. Für bilder von der seite muß ich dagegen die distanz vergrößern und entsprechend die linse wechseln, was ich mir in staubiger umgebung gerade versuche ab zu gewöhnen. Muß ich also beim nächsten mal schauen ob mir noch was besseres einfällt...
 Bin jetzt aber schon am überlegen, mich mal mit diversen filtern auseinander zu setzen und mir ggf. einen graufilter zu holen. (das, bei den lichtverhältnissen mit zu viel licht, die blende weiter geschlossen werden kann)


> Schärfe ist für mich persönlich zweitrangig, denn scharfe Bilder kann jeder Produzieren. Interessante Bilder weniger, und das Bild ist rein von der Szene extrem interessant.


Das letzte quäntchen schärfe benötige ich auch nicht unbedingt, aber ein bißchen muß schon sein.


----------



## taks (26. Juli 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> @taks
> Bei beiden Bildern hätte ich mir ein etwas weicheres Licht gewünscht, lies sich aber wahrscheinlich nicht realisieren, dafür gefällt mir die ausgeglichene Belichtung (Himmel/Boden). Ist das Norwegen?
> 1. Bild: Ich würde die Blautöne etwas verstärken und etwas abdunkeln, ist aber Geschmackssache.
> 2. Bild: Ich würde ca. die Hälfte des Himmels abschneiden, um die Steinhaufen etwas mehr in Szene zu setzen. Eventuell etwas in die Hocke gehen, ansonsten gefällt es mir gut. Hier passt auch das harte Licht besser, weil es die Türme auf der rechten Seite schon fast  zu Silhouetten werden lässt.



Ja, mit dem Zweiten bin ich von der Perspektive auch nicht zufrieden. Aber war eher ein Schnappschuss, da etwa 20 Leute mit Kameras rum gesprungen sind und es verdammt kalt war. Die Fotos kommen aus Island 


Bin grad meine Fotos am aufräumen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch was aus Lissabon



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (26. Juli 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum sind deine Bilder immer alle so unscharf? 
Mit was für ne Belichtungszeit fotografierst du denn?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Juli 2015)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Warum sind deine Bilder immer alle so unscharf?
> Mit was für ne Belichtungszeit fotografierst du denn?


Das scheint mir ein fall von "man kann es nicht jedem recht machen" zu sein.  Ich lege halt nicht auf das letzte quäntchen schärfe wert und immer bzw. alle sind auch nicht unscharf.  (wer ein objekt, gerade auto`s, von hinten bis vorne scharf und einen unscharfen/dynamischen hintergrund hat, hat das bild m.M.n. bearbeitet)
Tendenziell belichte ich aber länger. Sprich ich hab nicht belichtungszeiten von 1/500 und kürzer, sondern bewege mich im bereich von 1/100 bis 1/320 sek. Ich hab auch schon welche mit 1/60 sek gemacht was bei mitziehern einen schönen effekt gibt, aber dann steigt der ausschuß in astronomische höhen.
Eine besonderheit bei mir ist allerdings, das ich in letzter zeit vorzugsweise alte, analoge linsen benutze. (schiebezoom) Die dinger machen einfach spaß beim fotografieren und sind wie geschaffen für die fokusfalle meiner kamera.

Edit:
Hier mal was scharfes.  Wer mag darf es sich in originalgröße anschauen und die lamellen vom kühler oder weiter vergrößern und die pixelreihen von der schrift auf dem nummernschild zählen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(eine kopie ging auch an den fahrer)


----------



## Grim3001 (30. Juli 2015)

Hier mal ein Makro mit einer EOS 100D mit Canon EF 100mm 2,8 L IS USM Macro geschossen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juli 2015)

Gefällt mir irgendwie sehr gut!   Die Bildidee hat was.


----------



## taks (31. Juli 2015)

Noch eins von Heute Morgen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (31. Juli 2015)

Lensflares, kein Lack der glänzt, unscharf. Ich bin anderes gewohnt von dir! Und hässlicher Gullideckel.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. August 2015)

Grim3001 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Makro mit einer EOS 100D mit Canon EF 100mm 2,8 L IS USM Macro geschossen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He noch einer mit ner EOS 100 D .Ich habe die auch .

Gestern mit dem "Blutmond" war wohl nicht .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider war der nicht Rot . 

Hab dafür ein wenig mit Iso,Belichtungszeit und Blende experimentiert.

Viel Rauschen das eine Eigene Stimmung erzeugt.
Das war Gestern Nacht um kurz vor Zwölf mit ca. 8 sek Belichtungszeit und ISO 6400.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Moddel will nicht erkannt werden .


Hier auch nochmal die Hummel von Heute:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. August 2015)

Huch?!? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(wieder nicht das schärfste ich weiß, aber das bild zählt)


----------



## taks (2. August 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Ich bin anderes gewohnt von dir!



Danke  


edit:
Heute 1.5 Stunden mit der Kamera unterwegs gewesen, aber kein einziges Bild dabei das mir gefällt


----------



## floppyexe (2. August 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> edit:
> Heute 1.5 Stunden mit der Kamera unterwegs gewesen, aber kein einziges Bild dabei das mir gefällt


Nicht dir. Uns müssen sie gefallen


----------



## call_911 (3. August 2015)

Meine D3100 gegen eine D5300 getauscht, für ein paar Euro 

Hab gleich mal ein Vergleichsbild gemacht, das ich euch nicht vorenthalten will.

Ich lads jetzt mal mit voller Auflösung hoch, och hoffe ich darf meinen Kopf behalten 

Nikon 35mm 1.8. Blende hab ich 1.8 vorgegeben, Zeit von der Cam erechnet, ISO100 und sonst alles gleich.
Beide Bilder in CameraRAW ohne Änderungen in JPG gewandelt.

D3100



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



D5300



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Ganze Auflösung ist es nicht, das Forum rechnets anscheinend selber um...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. August 2015)

Na toller Vergleichstest, bei beiden Fotos an unterschiedlicher Stelle scharf gestellt, unterschiedliche Belichtung, was soll das Bild und jetzt zeigen? 

Auf jeden Fall hat das Glas (also das Objektiv ) ganz schön starke chromatische Aberration :/


----------



## call_911 (3. August 2015)

Hab die Zeit der Kamera überlassen da die Lichtbedingungen sich ja geändert haben, das mit dem Focus ist mir auch aufgefallen.

Hatte sie beide am Selben Stativ damit ich den Bildausschnitt ned verliere...


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2015)

Mal zwei Fotos aus dem Kölner Stadtwald, bin heute mal vom Tennis einfach zu Fuß nach Hause mit der Cam dabei   Bild 1 fängt einfach nur die Stimmung heute gg. 14h ein, und Bild 2:  ja, das IST eine Schildkröte am Fuße der Schwanenmama    Das zweite ist ein wenig dunkel, aber es sieht irgendwie besser aus als ein weiteres Bild, das ich mit etwas mehr Belichtungszeit erstellt habe. Der Weiher liegt auch eher im Schatten, ist also auch der Stimmung angepasst. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (3. August 2015)

hmm ich würde mal mit dem Weißabgleich spielen. Der scheint mir beim zweiten nicht 100%. Dann sollte es auch helles/kontrastreicher werden. Ansonsten schöne Bilder


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2015)

Skysnake schrieb:


> hmm ich würde mal mit dem Weißabgleich spielen. Der scheint mir beim zweiten nicht 100%. Dann sollte es auch helles/kontrastreicher werden. Ansonsten schöne Bilder



Das kann ich auch nachträglich, oder? Sind RAW-Bilder. 

Es ist halt echt nicht leicht, bei schönstem Sonnenschein zu beurteilen, ob das Bild was geworden ist    auf dem Display ist das schwer zu erkennen, selbst wenn man unter nem Baum im Schatten steht. Hier wäre ein "von Natur aus" heller gewordenes, da schaut der Schwan halt grad weg  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (3. August 2015)

War mal so frech, ein bisschen "besser" ist es so (nach meinem Geschmack ^^):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Weissabgleich + ein bisschen aufhellen + ein bisschen Kontrast hoch


----------



## floppyexe (3. August 2015)

Wie fotografierst du? Automode? Das erste Bild schaut danach aus.


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Wie fotografierst du? Automode? Das erste Bild schaut danach aus.



Die Schwäne waren definitiv manuell, beim Park bin ich nicht sicher, hab da mehrere Fotos mal mit Landschaft-Automodus, mal manuell gemacht.


----------



## Kaspar (4. August 2015)

Mahlzeit,
Hier mal ein paar Schnappschüsse von mir.
Das 3. ist leider ein wenig trist aber ich habe keine richtige Idee was man dran machen könnte, da ich mein Bilder nicht bearbeiten mag.
Abgesehen jetzt von Kontrast und mal nen Kennzeichen entfernen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann gleich nochmal ein paar Fragen, kann ich den Blitz aus dem folgenden Link auf meiner 1200D nutzen?
Bin da hin gehend bisschen verwirrt da sie nicht aufgeführt ist.
Yongnuo YN-600EX-RT YN600EX RT HSS TTL Aufsteckblitz Speedlite fÃ¼r Canon 0013803136692 | eBay

Lg und danke schonmal.


----------



## Placebo (4. August 2015)

Kaspar schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> Hier mal ein paar Schnappschüsse von mir.
> Das 3. ist leider ein wenig trist aber ich habe keine richtige Idee was man dran machen könnte, da ich mein Bilder nicht bearbeiten mag.


Ohne jetzt einen Kleinkrieg vom Zaun brechen zu wollen: Warum? Dein Bildschirm kann 256 verschiedene Graustufen anzeigen, dein Kamerasensor nimmt aber 8000-2000 auf. Woher soll die Knipse denn wissen, welche Einstellungen jetzt genau passen?


> Und dann gleich nochmal ein paar Fragen, kann ich den Blitz aus dem folgenden Link auf meiner 1200D nutzen?


Ja. Wobei ich mich inzwischen frage, ob Dauerlicht für den Anfang nicht sogar besser wäre, bin gerade selbst am experimentieren....


----------



## Kaspar (4. August 2015)

Hey Placebo,

was genau willst du mir mit der aussage der Graustufen sagen?
Mein Monitor zeigt auch nur 1366x768 an aber Trotzdem Fotografiere ich ja in 5184x3456...
Ich wollte oben eigentlich nur wissen ob einer ne kreative Idee hat zu dem Foto weil ich keine habe das bild aber ganz Schön finde.

Bei dem Blitz ist es hast die frage warum 2x kaufen, bei dem ist es halt ne Investition die lange taugt.
Was mir an ihm auch sehr gut gefällt das er bei ISO100 bis 200mm kann was schon ne nette Sache ist und er automatisch erkennt welche Einstellungen ich an der Kamera getätigt habe.

Lg


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2015)

Ich versteh das jetzt nicht ganz: du willst es nicht nachbearbeiten, aber suchst eine "kreative Idee" ? ^^ Wie soll das gehen? ^^ Das einzige, was du da sonst machen könntest, wäre nur einen bestimmten Ausschnitt des Bildes zu isolieren, damit das Motiv "spannender" wird - 4 das Bild dominierende dunkle Autos fast übers ganze Bild sind halt nicht besonders abwechslungsreich.

zB hätte das hier, simpler Auschnitt aus dem Bild, IMO schon mehr Stimmung/Wirkung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Oder meinst du jetzt mit "kreative Idee" so was wie "ne Tasse mit dem Motiv drucken lassen" ?


----------



## FlyKilla (4. August 2015)

Kaspar schrieb:


> ....Das 3. ist leider ein wenig trist aber ich habe keine richtige Idee was man dran machen könnte, da ich mein Bilder nicht bearbeiten mag.
> Abgesehen jetzt von Kontrast und mal nen Kennzeichen entfernen.
> 
> 
> ...


Moin, ich habe mal mit PSE die dunklen Bereiche ein wenig aufgehellt. Sieht meiner Meinung nach ganz nett aus. Einfach mal ein büschen experimentieren. Tut auch nicht weh.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kaspar schrieb:


> Und dann gleich nochmal ein paar Fragen, kann ich den Blitz aus dem folgenden Link auf meiner 1200D nutzen?
> Bin da hin gehend bisschen verwirrt da sie nicht aufgeführt ist.
> Yongnuo YN-600EX-RT YN600EX RT HSS TTL Aufsteckblitz Speedlite fÃ¼r Canon 0013803136692 | eBay
> 
> Lg und danke schonmal.


Ich behaupte mal ja. Und glaube das Dich der TTL Slave Modus irritiert. Der bezieht darauf das der Blitz das TTL Signal von der Cam an weitere Blitze durch schleifen kann. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Placebo (4. August 2015)

Kaspar schrieb:


> Hey Placebo,
> 
> was genau willst du mir mit der aussage der Graustufen sagen?
> Mein Monitor zeigt auch nur 1366x768 an aber Trotzdem Fotografiere ich ja in 5184x3456...
> Ich wollte oben eigentlich nur wissen ob einer ne kreative Idee hat zu dem Foto weil ich keine habe das bild aber ganz Schön finde.


Graustufen != Auflösung
Ein normales JPEG hat 2^8 (also 256) Farben pro Farbkanal (Rot/Grün/Blau) pro Pixel. Daraus ergeben sich auch 2^8 unterschiedliche Grautöne pro Pixel. Ein Kamerasensor nimmt aber keine 2^8 Farben auf, sondern eher 2^12 (Canon) bis 2^16 Farben (Red, Arri), also ein Vielfaches von dem, was der Bildschirm oder ein JPEG darstellen kann (das gilt sowohl für sRGB als auch für AdobeRGB oder andere Farbbereiche). Woher soll denn die Kamera bei so vielen Zahlen wissen, wie das Bild am Besten aussieht, wie du es gerne hättest? Mit diesem Mehr an Informationen kann man z.B. das machen, was FlyKilla gemacht hat.

Kreative Idee zu Bild 3: Ohne Bearbeitung oder Foto neu machen geht da nichts mehr. Wenn du aber die Chance hast, es noch einmal neu zu machen:
Versuch dich am gleichen Motiv aber mit einer Verschlusszeit von 1/[Geschwindigkeit des Autos]


----------



## Euda (4. August 2015)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe mal mit PSE die dunklen Bereiche ein wenig aufgehellt. Sieht meiner Meinung nach ganz nett aus. Einfach mal ein büschen experimentieren. Tut auch nicht weh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da mir da noch was ins Auge stach, hab ich mir mal erlaubt, das fiese Rauschen aus dem Farbkanal zu entfernen, die Schatten, welche zu 90% unter dem Rauschen lagen, komplett absaufen zu lassen und mit ein paar Tricks den Detailverlust etwas zu kaschieren. Ergebnis ist Geschmackssache. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (6. August 2015)

..........


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. August 2015)

Nein, keine afrikanische steppe.  Das bild stammt von der erze anfang des jahres und ist im umfeld eines kleinen flugplatzes entstanden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(und falls sich einer wundert, ISO 3200)


----------



## Placebo (8. August 2015)

Keine Kameras oder Fotografen wurden während des Stunts verletzt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. August 2015)

...dafür habt ihr doch bestimmt eine glaskugel verlustig gemeldet... 
Hast du die fokusfalle oder serienbild-funktion benutzt?


----------



## Placebo (8. August 2015)

Serienbilder waren die ursprüngliche Idee. Da aber die Person hinter der Kamera (<- welche mir nicht gehört) davon so gar nicht begeistert war, wurde ich gezwungen, etwas zu... tricksen. War am Ende auf jeden Fall kostengünstiger  Die Glaskugel gibt es wirklich, im Foto ist sie aber nicht echt, sondern besteht aus 20.000 Polygonen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. August 2015)

Irgedwie stelle ich gerade fest, das du garkein lightroom benötigst, um 3x auf einen meter zu besch...en!


----------



## call_911 (9. August 2015)

Mal wieder ein kleines Milchstrassenbildchen von mir.

D5300+Tokina 11-16





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (9. August 2015)

Ein bisschen Konzentrationshilfe beim lernen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2015)

Ich hab gestern einfach mal was rumgespielt und dann folgendes IMHO schönes "abstraktes" Foto kreiert - das ist bis auf ein bisschen Verstellen der RGB-Kurven nicht nachbearbeitet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub daraus mach ich ein "Plattencover" für mein Album (ich mach hobbymäßig was Musik)


----------



## Deathy93 (11. August 2015)

..............


----------



## Stryke7 (11. August 2015)

Ich gehöre zwar nicht hierher,  poste aber trotzdem mal   

Mir ist vor zwei Tagen eine Panasonic Lumix G3  quasi in den Schoß gefallen, und ich überlege gerade ob ich sie verkaufe oder behalte. 

Ich habe nicht mehr als etwas Grundwissen,  habe aber mal mit ein paar Nachtaufnahmen experimentiert. Leider war es bewölkt, daher habe ich sie mal auf die ziemlich stockfinstere Stadt gerichtet und dank billigem Einbeinstativ etwas länger belichten können.

Ich bin überrascht, ich hatte mit deutlich schlimmerem gerechnet. Insbesondere mit viel mehr Rauschen.  Ein unbearbeitetes Foto,  dass mir davon mit am besten gefällt: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (12. August 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich gehöre zwar nicht hierher


Ah ja...und warum?


----------



## Stryke7 (12. August 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Ah ja...und warum?



Weil ich bisher weder den ernsthaften Anspruch hatte gute Bilder zu machen,  noch wirklich qualifiziert oder in der Lage bin irgendetwas sinnvolles beizutragen


----------



## der_yappi (12. August 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Weil ich bisher weder den ernsthaften Anspruch hatte gute Bilder zu machen,  noch wirklich qualifiziert oder in der Lage bin irgendetwas sinnvolles beizutragen



Haben wir nicht alle so angefangen


----------



## floppyexe (12. August 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Weil ich bisher weder den ernsthaften Anspruch hatte gute Bilder zu machen,  noch wirklich qualifiziert oder in der Lage bin irgendetwas sinnvolles beizutragen


Sie es so: wenn dir ein Bild von mir nicht gefällt ist es eben so. Liegt im Auge des Betrachters- der eine mag leicht Rauschende der andere nicht. Und Yappi...der mag gar keine der ist nämlich Blind...   
Wir haben alle angefangen.
Einfach Bilder rein hier. Dir wird schon geholfen. Und egal was für ne Cam du hast.


EDIT:
Elsterparadies Airport Dubai. Fotografiert aus der Lounge mit einer fetten Glasscheibe davor und leider den Polfilter zu Hause liegen lassen.


----------



## taks (12. August 2015)

Abendessen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (12. August 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Abendessen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lass es dir schmecken  .

Mit welchem ISO-Wert hast du die Fotos geschossen?


----------



## taks (12. August 2015)

Danke
1600. Merkt mans? ^^


----------



## Keinem (12. August 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Danke
> 1600. Merkt mans? ^^



Ein wenig  .


----------



## Deathy93 (13. August 2015)

......


----------



## taks (13. August 2015)

Hast du beim ersten Bild den Weissabgleich mal rüber gelassen?
Sieht irgendwie nicht so aus ^^

Beim Zweiten hätte ich die Kirche ein bisschen frontaler Fotografiert. Dann wäre sie nicht so verzogen.


----------



## FlyKilla (13. August 2015)

Sail Bremerhaven 2015



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (13. August 2015)

Nummer 4 mein Favorit!! Wo ist bei Nr.5 der Fokus? Takellage?


----------



## FlyKilla (13. August 2015)

@floppyexe: Danke! Fokus? Ich hatte alle 9 Messpunkte laufen. K.A. bei welchen es klick gemacht hat.

Nachschub:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nummer 3 ist, technisch gesehen, leider für die Tonne. Ich mag aber das Motiv.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. August 2015)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Ich hatte alle 9 Messpunkte laufen. *K.A. bei welchen es klick gemacht hat*.



Deshalb stelle ich einen festen fokus-punkt ein. 
Und noch 2 fotos, die ich quasi im vorbei gehen mit dem handy gemacht hab. Wußte garnicht das in gera ein El Camino rum fährt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (13. August 2015)

"Butcher it until you get it right!" Mal wieder ein Portrait-Versuch, diesmal ohne Bokeh-Tricks:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (13. August 2015)

Gefällt mir, aber ich hätte vllt. das Bild ein bisschen gedreht, dass ihre linke Schulter ein bisschen höher ist.

War mal so frech 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (13. August 2015)

Hast recht, leicht gedreht ist besser. Schade, dass ich die gefühlt 200 Pixel oberen Randes schon im Raw-Konverter abgeschnitten habe. Wären wahrscheinlich hilfreich gewesen


----------



## taks (13. August 2015)

Die Orginale immer unangetastet aufbewahren


----------



## Placebo (13. August 2015)

Das ist nicht das Problem. Die komplette RAW habe ich noch  Aber dieser ganze Kleinsch*** der danach kommt, wie Hautunreinheiten, falsch fallende Haare oder unpassende Schatten retuschieren, frisst viel Zeit.


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> Das ist nicht das Problem. Die komplette RAW habe ich noch  Aber dieser ganze Kleinsch*** der danach kommt, wie Hautunreinheiten, falsch fallende Haare oder unpassende Schatten retuschieren, frisst viel Zeit.


 solang das nicht für professionelle Zwecke ist, sondern einfach nur Hobby, solltest du es IMO "natürlich" belassen ^^  und selbst im Profi-Bereich bin ich ein Fan davon, es natürlicher zu belassen, außer wenn es Dinge sind, die "akut" passiert sind - z.B. ein Pickel oder so


----------



## Placebo (13. August 2015)

Ich versuche schon, Poren oder markante Merkmale zu erhalten. Aber ein Pickel, der in drei Tagen verschwunden ist oder ein ungünstiger Lichtschein, der die Haut zu rötlich macht, wenn man gleichzeitig die Abendstimmung erhalten will? Der Mensch ist gerade beim Gesicht bei still stehenden Motiven sehr kritisch und einen ähnlichen Effekt hätte ich auch mit Schminke erzielen können. Mit PS spare ich aber der Person vor der Kamera Frust, wenn das Haarspray doch nicht vernünftig hält.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> solang das nicht für professionelle Zwecke ist, sondern einfach nur Hobby, solltest du es IMO "natürlich" belassen ^^  und selbst im Profi-Bereich bin ich ein Fan davon, es natürlicher zu belassen, außer wenn es Dinge sind, die "akut" passiert sind - z.B. ein Pickel oder so


Ach watt,  ist doch schön immer die ganzen Selfies zu sehen wo man nur noch eine fließende Fläche mit Augen und Mund drin hat


----------



## FlyKilla (14. August 2015)

Der Rest vom Fest:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (14. August 2015)

Das einzige Foto von Heute welches mir halbwegs gefällt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haiduc (14. August 2015)

@taks
Ich finde dein Bild eigentlich ja ganz schön  , aber irgendwie stört mich das Hochkantformat - Keine Ahnung warum, ist einfach so! 
ch vermute mal, es könnte an dem eingeschränkten Blinkwinkel liegen, welcher mir die Weite der Landschaft verweigert. Ist aber auch nur "mein" subjektiver Eindruck.


----------



## hann96 (15. August 2015)

Haiduc schrieb:


> @taks
> Ich finde dein Bild eigentlich ja ganz schön  , aber irgendwie stört mich das Hochkantformat - Keine Ahnung warum, ist einfach so!
> ch vermute mal, es könnte an dem eingeschränkten Blinkwinkel liegen, welcher mir die Weite der Landschaft verweigert. Ist aber auch nur "mein" subjektiver Eindruck.



Die Meinung unterstütze ich auch


----------



## taks (15. August 2015)

Besser? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haiduc (15. August 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Besser?



Ja, finde es schon besser. Das du die Tanne zur rechten mit in das Bild genommen hast, finde ich schon mal gut. 
Was mich noch stört, ist das mittige Häuschen - würde es links soweit beschneiden, bis der Himmel anfängt, proporzional dazu auch unten.


----------



## Keinem (16. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (16. August 2015)

Drachen über Lemwerder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (16. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (17. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle Bilder sind Stark überarbeitet. Lichtquellen und Personen habe ich entfernt. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## floppyexe (17. August 2015)

Was soll das sein? Ich komme bei den Bildern einfach nicht weiter.


----------



## taks (17. August 2015)

Die Bilder sagen mir auch überhaupt nichts


Versuch Nummer 3 ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (17. August 2015)

Ein Produkt, das wärend einer Radtour am frühen Morgen entstanden ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (17. August 2015)

Wer weiss was das ist? ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (17. August 2015)

Der Garten in den Augen eines Frosches:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (18. August 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Was soll das sein? Ich komme bei den Bildern einfach nicht weiter.





taks schrieb:


> Die Bilder sagen mir auch überhaupt nichts


Konstruktive Kritik klingt anders. Naja, wenigstens kam kein "Boah, ist das sch***e!" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (18. August 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Wer weiss was das ist? ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paprika..


----------



## Keinem (18. August 2015)

Beim Spaziergang an der Ostsee entdeckt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (18. August 2015)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Konstruktive Kritik klingt anders. Naja, wenigstens kam kein "Boah, ist das sch***e!"


Ja würde ich auch kritisieren wenn angebracht. Aber was soll ich kritisieren. Ich verstehe die Bilder nicht. Was soll denn das sein??


----------



## FlyKilla (19. August 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> ...Was soll denn das sein??


Beleuchtete Stoffkegel und Fahnen. Wird da jetzt ein Schuh draus? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (19. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (19. August 2015)

Handy Foto?


----------



## Keinem (19. August 2015)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Handy Foto?



Das Foto habe ich mit meiner Kamera gemacht, etwas beschnitten und dann noch mal auf etwa 20% komprimiert  .


----------



## Grim3001 (20. August 2015)

EOS100d, 50mm Festbrennweite, ISO 100




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (20. August 2015)

Grim3001 schrieb:


> EOS100d, 50mm Festbrennweite, ISO 100
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Objektiv Halterung finde ich klasse ^^


----------



## Dynamitarde (20. August 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Wer weiss was das ist? ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schlafmohn


----------



## Keinem (21. August 2015)

Die Pflanzen im Garten möchten bewässert werden  ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## call_911 (22. August 2015)

Fräulein Biene bei der Arbeit ;D

Is ja scho gut, is ne Hummel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (22. August 2015)

Biene ist gut...Hummel triffts eher. Oder?


----------



## Keinem (22. August 2015)

call_911 schrieb:


> Fräulein Biene bei der Arbeit ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön  . Mit welcher Blende hast du das fotografiert  ?

Und bevor die auf der Festplatte in Anbetracht der vielen Daten verschwinden  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (22. August 2015)

Samstag Morgen Wanderung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (22. August 2015)

In letzter Zeit leider nur mit dem iPhone unterwegs....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. August 2015)

Das bild stammt noch aus 2014...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die sommerpause ist dann frühestens nächste woche vorbei.


----------



## call_911 (22. August 2015)

@8iosmod

War ne Blende 9 ISO 500


----------



## hann96 (22. August 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das bild stammt noch aus 2014...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Himmel ist mir zu ausgebrannt. Kannst du da nicht noch mehr aus RAW (?) rausholen?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. August 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Der Himmel ist mir zu ausgebrannt. Kannst du da nicht noch mehr aus RAW (?) rausholen?


Nur gut das ich die RAW-dateien auf einer extra platte archiviere. 
Habs nochmals durch die bearbeitung gejagt. Mehr ist aus dem himmel nicht zu machen, war halt bedeckt.  (dafür wirkt das bild jetzt auf meinem TV etwas zu dunkel) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XP1500Monster (22. August 2015)

San Francisco, Golden Gate Bridge. Wundervolles Wetter. Hach, wie gerne ich da noch mal hin möchte...


----------



## hann96 (22. August 2015)

XP1500Monster schrieb:


> San Francisco, Golden Gate Bridge. Wundervolles Wetter. Hach, wie gerne ich da noch mal hin möchte...


Da bist du nicht der einzige 

Nebenbei noch ein paar Bilder aus Dresden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
Mir fällt gerade  auf, dass das zweite Bild ein wenig zu kontrastreich ist


----------



## floppyexe (23. August 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade  auf, dass das zweite Bild ein wenig zu kontrastreich ist


Da hilft ein Grauverlaufsfilter. Und alles wird gut.


----------



## hann96 (23. August 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Da hilft ein Grauverlaufsfilter. Und alles wird gut.


Habe ich aber leider nicht und habe ich auch erstmal nicht vor zu kaufen. Da haben eher andere Sachen Vorrang *hust* Objektiv, Video Recorder *hust* 

Von heute:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*EDIT: Jetzt müssten die Anhänge richtig angezeigt werden.*


----------



## Dynamitarde (24. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (24. August 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Da haben eher andere Sachen Vorrang *hust* Objektiv, Video Recorder *hust*


Videorecorder?? Wo willst du hin? Steinzeit?


----------



## taks (24. August 2015)

Der zweite Teil von Samstag




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (25. August 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Der zweite Teil von Samstag
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist doch Kufstein, gell  ?


----------



## taks (25. August 2015)

Nope, etwa 250km davon entfernt ^^


----------



## Keinem (25. August 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Nope, etwa 250km davon entfernt ^^



Diese verblüffende Ähnlichkeit  ...


----------



## taks (25. August 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Diese verblüffende Ähnlichkeit  ...



In den Alpen sieht eh alles gleich aus ^^



Und hab grad gemerkt, dass der Berg bei Kufstein etwa 500 meter weniger hoch ist


----------



## floppyexe (25. August 2015)

Impossible?


----------



## hann96 (27. August 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Videorecorder?? Wo willst du hin? Steinzeit?



Ne, in die Zukunft eher. 
Ein externer Video Recorder, Blackmagic Video Assist.

ProRes in 10-Bit 4:2:2 mit SD-Karten aufzeichnen Artefakte beim Graden gehören dann der Vergangenheit an + einen 5'' Monitor mit womöglich bald Zebra und Peaking 

https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/de/products/blackmagicvideoassist

Und das für knappe 450€


----------



## taks (27. August 2015)

Leider die Kamera Zuhause vergessen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: fun-fact zum Foto: Es sind drei Länder zu sehen ^^


----------



## BartholomO (28. August 2015)

So, habe mal ein paar Makro Aufnahmen von Bienen gemacht, nur mit Normalobjektiv. Bin noch Anfänger in der Fotografie, darum hoffe ich auch Feedback positiv und negativ . Habe die Bienen anfangs probiert mit manuellen Einstellungen (Belichtung, Blende, Iso und Manueller Fokus) zu fotografieren, allerdings ist da so gut wie nur Ausschuss dabei raus gekommen, da die Bienen dafür zu schnell unterwegs waren. Habe dann umgestellt auf den Sportmodus, Autofokus und Reihenaufnahme, da ging es schon besser.

Und heute morgen ein paar Sonnenaufgangs Aufnahmen gemacht. Bei denen hab ich Blende, Belichtung und Iso manuell eingestellt (wobei die Iso so gut wie immer auf 100 war für weniger Rauschen,außer es war nicht möglich). Habe bei dem Morgenrot auch teilweise meinen Polfilter drauf gehabt, keine Ahnung ob man das nicht machen sollte oder ob des bei der schönen orangenen Farbe geht.


----------



## taks (28. August 2015)

Erstmal: Nicht schlecht 

Zu den Bienen Aufnahmen:
Am besten geht es wenn es recht hell ist. 
Da Bienen schnell sind, sollte die Verschlusszeit bei etwa 1/250s liegen damit sie nicht verschwommen ist.
Gleichzeitig solltest du eine halbwegs hohe Blende (8+) nehmen, damit auch die ganze Biene scharf ist.
ISO kannst du in dem Fall vermutlich auch auf 400 stellen. 
Und vllt. noch ganz praktisch dabei ist die Fokusfalle.


----------



## Deathy93 (28. August 2015)

Mond und so.


----------



## BartholomO (29. August 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Erstmal: Nicht schlecht
> 
> Zu den Bienen Aufnahmen:
> Am besten geht es wenn es recht hell ist.
> ...



Danke  werde deine Tipps in nächster Zeit gleich mal ausprobieren.

Muss sagen, hab eigentlich bisher immer ungern die Iso verstellt um das Rauschen einfach komplett zu vermeiden, überall wo es nur geht schraub ich eher die Belichtung hoch, aber gut bei Bienen ist das eher schlecht, durch die schnellen Bewegungen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. August 2015)

Den ISO kannst du Relativ Bedenkenlos auf 200-400 Stellen.Da Rauscht noch fast nichts .Besser als Unscharfe Bilder.



taks schrieb:


> Und vllt. noch ganz praktisch dabei ist die Fokusfalle.


Was ist eine Fokusfalle ?

Der Mond ist Cool,bin Neidisch auf dein Tele..... .


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. August 2015)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Was ist eine Fokusfalle ?


Die kannst du bei manuellen bzw. auf manuell gestellten objektiven aktivieren. Die kamera löst dann bei durch gedrücktem auslöser aus, wenn das bild an einem bestimmten punkt scharf ist. (meist der punkt in der mitte)

Edit: Bild...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (30. August 2015)

......


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. August 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die kannst du bei manuellen bzw. auf manuell gestellten objektiven aktivieren. Die kamera löst dann bei durch gedrücktem auslöser aus, wenn das bild an einem bestimmten punkt scharf ist. (meist der punkt in der mitte)
> 
> Edit: Bild...




Was? Die Funktion gibts bei Canon wo?  
Geht das unabhängig vom Objektiv?


----------



## taks (31. August 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Was? Die Funktion gibts bei Canon wo?
> Geht das unabhängig vom Objektiv?



Musst eben auf Nikon umsteigen


----------



## floppyexe (31. August 2015)

Pfff......


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. August 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Was? Die Funktion gibts bei Canon wo?


Wenn du eine "kleine" canon hast, vermutlich nirgendwo. Bei den einsteiger- und mittelklasse-modellen fehlt bei denen doch gerne mal was.  Du kannst ja aber gerne mal nach fokus-peaking oder catch-in fokus suchen. (bei mir unter den "ja-nein"-optionen)
Bei pentax gibt es das problem ja nicht. Hier bekommt man selbst bei der kleinsten und auch bei den etwas älteren schon die volle dröhnung an optionen.  (bei meiner k-30 schon mehr als ich je werde nutzen können)


> Geht das unabhängig vom Objektiv?


Bei mir muß es am objektiv auf manuell zu stellen gehen bzw. das objektiv muß manuell zu bedienen sein. (keine AF-linse) Das liegt daran, das der schalter am body auf AF-S stehen muß damit die fokusfalle aktiviert ist. Stellt man am body auf manuellen AF, muß quasi der blödfön, der das gerät hält, schon selbst wissen was er da für einen schwachfug verzapft da die kamera keinerlei unterstützung bei der suche nach den kanten ohne kantenglättung gewährt. 


taks schrieb:


> Musst eben auf Nikon umsteigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Besser Pentax...  *schleichwerbungmach*


----------



## Stryke7 (31. August 2015)

Also von Nikons Fokus kann ich nur abraten ...   jedes 100€ Handy hat einen um Welten besseren Autofokus.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. August 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Also von Nikons Fokus kann ich nur abraten ...   jedes 100€ Handy hat einen um Welten besseren Autofokus.


Also wenn eine dslr nicht "trifft", dann muß sie einfach mal justiert werden. Das kommt halt vor, das es bei ein paar einzelnen nicht 100% hin haut...
Handy-kameras sind übrigens nicht die welt und der AF auch ein ganz anderer. Es gibt nur ein paar ausgewiesene und eher teure fotohandy`s, die eine ordentliche bildquali abliefern dies aber auch nicht bei voller auflösung.  (ich hatte mal ein nokia N8 und das ging halbwegs)


----------



## Stryke7 (31. August 2015)

Hm keine Ahnung, ich habe eine D3300  und Nokia hatte den glorreichen Einfall, dass sie zum Fokussieren einmal den gesamten (!)  möglichen mechanischen Weg durchläuft und sich dabei wohl merkt, was am besten war. 

Völlig unbrauchbar.  Beim Fotografieren einfach nur nervig langsam,  beim Filmen eine Vollkatastrophe.


----------



## der_yappi (31. August 2015)

In welcher Situation, Stryke?
Normalerweise ist es eher der Situation als der Kamera geschuldet das der AF nicht trifft und pumpt.
Bei meinen Nikons (D50 / D80 / D90) hatte ich bisher keine großen Probleme was das betrifft...


----------



## Stryke7 (31. August 2015)

In JEDER Situation.  Du könntest ihr ein Testbild vorsetzen und es mit einem Flutlicht anstrahlen, und sie würde immer noch pumpen bis sie den Fokus trifft. 

Ich habe es mit einer 7000 verglichen, die macht das ebenfalls deutlich besser.  

Keine Ahnung ob meine Kamera da irgendwie einen weg hat, oder ob es das spezifische Modell ist.


----------



## BillDschirm (1. September 2015)

Erster Versuch einer Nachtaufnahme - bin eigentlich kein großer Fan davon, da ich auch keine Ahnung habe. Hier eine Aufnahme des Feuerwerks vom Laternenfest in Halle. Hatte leider nur ein kleines Stativ dabei, daher ist die Burg etwas verdeckt.


----------



## taks (1. September 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> In JEDER Situation.  Du könntest ihr ein Testbild vorsetzen und es mit einem Flutlicht anstrahlen, und sie würde immer noch pumpen bis sie den Fokus trifft.
> 
> Ich habe es mit einer 7000 verglichen, die macht das ebenfalls deutlich besser.
> 
> Keine Ahnung ob meine Kamera da irgendwie einen weg hat, oder ob es das spezifische Modell ist.



Ich habe da auch eher das Gefühl dass es meist am Motiv und Objektiv liegt, denn an der Kamera. 
Z.B. wenn fast keine Kanten da sind,  Das ist was ich mit D70 & D90 so gemerkt habe.
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich den AF nur mit dem mittleren Spot verwende.


----------



## Keinem (1. September 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Hm keine Ahnung, ich habe eine D3300  und Nokia hatte den glorreichen Einfall, dass sie zum Fokussieren einmal den gesamten (!)  möglichen mechanischen Weg durchläuft und sich dabei wohl merkt, was am besten war.
> 
> Völlig unbrauchbar.  Beim Fotografieren einfach nur nervig langsam,  beim Filmen eine Vollkatastrophe.



Ich habe mit meiner D3300, was das Fokussieren  angeht, keine Probleme  .

Bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen ist das natürlich etwas anderes, was jedoch normal ist.


----------



## hann96 (3. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt weiß ich, was ich nicht habe. Heilige k*cke ist das ein geiles Objektiv. Damit zu filmen ist ein Genuss!!! Boah, ihr merkt schon, ich komme nicht aus dem schwärmen raus. Geil, geil, geil! Und damit 110 GB an 4 Tagen gedreht (40mb/s).

Natürlich ist das 35mm, 1.4er ausgeliehen gewesen , sogar für nen verhältnismäßigen billigen Preis.


----------



## FlyKilla (3. September 2015)

Under the Rainbow



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (3. September 2015)

Schloss Wittringen


----------



## hann96 (3. September 2015)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Schloss Wittringen



Lost-Place?

Wenn ja, will ich Bilder von drinnen sehen


----------



## Deathy93 (3. September 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Lost-Place?



Ich wohn drin, ist mein Schloss!


----------



## taks (4. September 2015)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Under the Rainbow



Leider ein bisschen schief. Die Fenster auf der linken Seite sind viel schräger als Rechts 



Deathy93 schrieb:


> Schloss Wittringen



Ein bisschen Dunkel geworden?


----------



## Stryke7 (4. September 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Dunkel geworden?



Ich finds sehr gelungen.


----------



## FlyKilla (4. September 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Leider ein bisschen schief. Die Fenster auf der linken Seite sind viel schräger als Rechts


Das liegt daran, das man die Häuser vor 101 Jahren nicht Parallel zueinander gebaut hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (5. September 2015)

Gehört zwar nicht direkt hier rein, aber ist das nicht der Fotograf Paul Ripke? 
https://youtu.be/fkMg_X9lHMc?t=24s

Rechts, über die Schulter von dem dunkelhäutigen Mädchen.

Bei 24s.

EDIT:
Ich habe gerade mal beide gegoogelt, und tatsächlich: Sie sind befreundet


----------



## taks (7. September 2015)

Was aus dem Archiv




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder gefällt euch der Ausschnitt besser?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (8. September 2015)

Gestern habe ich nach 1,5 Monaten auch mal wieder eine junge Dame fotografiert. War mal wieder ganz nett, sich auszutoben.


----------



## Placebo (9. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider eine zu langsame Verschlusszeit, durch die Glasscheibe nach draußen fotografiert und der Fokus ist nur halb perfekt 
Das Rauschen ist Absicht, gaukelt dem Auge Schärfe vor.


----------



## Keinem (11. September 2015)

Gerade auf der Kirmes geschossen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (12. September 2015)

Wenig los hier in letzter Zeit :o


----------



## taks (13. September 2015)

Im Moment hab ich einfach keine Zeit.
Die nächste Zeit sollte es sich aber wieder bessern


----------



## Oozy (13. September 2015)

Ich bin noch an meinen Tansania Bildern dran, aber da sollte bald auch wieder was von mir kommen.


----------



## BillDschirm (13. September 2015)

Noch eines von der jungen Dame - absolute Amateure zu fotografieren und somit unverbrauchte Gesichter, macht einfach am meisten Spaß.  Dann noch einen schönen Sonntag und ein paar mehr Bilder von euch, wären schon schön.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. September 2015)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Wenig los hier in letzter Zeit :o


Sommerpause? 
Bei mir geht es jetzt weiter, denn gestern war die rallye Bad Schmiedeberg.
Wenn ein LKW sich schonmal verbremst, schaut das so aus...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und hinterlässt dann das... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...was den fahrer aber nicht daran hindert gleich wieder auf`s gas zu steigen. (partikelfilter... was ist das?) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. September 2015)

So, ich hab den ersten schwung bilder noch nicht entwickelt, da hab ich schon wieder über 400 neue produziert. 
In thurm war gestern + heute motocross und ich wollte undbedingt mal ein seitenwagenrennen sehen. Ich kann dazu auch nur eins sagen, ich würde für kein geld der welt auf dem seitenwagen mitfahren! Aber cool schaut es schon aus wenn man im richtigen moment auslöst... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. September 2015)

Hallo...Hallo...Hallo...
Bearbeitungsstau?...stau?...stau?
Irgendwie ist hier mal wieder nix los.  Na dann mach ich halt das tripple...auch ohne die bayern aus münchen, aber mit autos aus der gegend. 

BMW... aus freude am (quer) fahren... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frontantrieb ist Hexenwerk! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drayygo (17. September 2015)

Moin moin..Ich bin im Bereich Fotografie so ziemlich der größte Anfänger den man sich so vorstellen kann, daher habe ich mal ein paar Fragen: Ich habe mir (einfach nur um ein paar Bildchen zu machen, 
fotografieren und vor allen Dingen: Das Einstellen der einzelnen Werte einer Kamera) von einem Bekannten meine erste "echte" Kamera geholt. Er hat mir ziemlich günstig eine Canon PowerShot SX20 IS
verkauft und ich habe damit mal ein wenig rumfotografiert. Jetzt habe ich einige Fragen: Kennt jemand diese Kamera/hat Erfahrungen? Für was ist sie gut/geht so/garnicht geeignet? Und wo stelle ich wie/was ein? Und vor allem...welcher Wert ist für was gedacht? Immer nur im "Auto-"Mode ist ja auch doof, zumal ich so einige Dinge garnicht scharfgestellt kriege. Wichtig wäre mir vor allem, wie sage ich 
der Kamera, was sie zu fokussieren hat?
Anbei mal ein paar Bilder, die ich gemacht habe mit der o.g Kamera (das sind meine ersten Bilder mit einer nicht-Handy/nicht Einweg-Kamera, also ist Kritik mehr als nur erwünscht  )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (18. September 2015)

Guckst du z.B. hierCanon PowerShot SX20 IS Kompakttest

Ist halt von 2009 die Kamera, also 6 Jahre alt. Da geht schon einiges an Entwicklung ins Land, aber man kann sicherlich eine schlechtere Kamera für den Anfang erwischen. Zur Benutzung, einfach mal das Handbuch lesen, und einen online Fotokurs lesen. Das hilft schon sehr viel weiter für die Basics wie Blende ISO usw usf


----------



## Placebo (18. September 2015)

Hatte mal ein schwächeres Cybershot SX Modell, etwa gleiches Alter. Das Meiste wirst du mit der Kamera machen können aber du wirst dich viel einlesen müssen.


Damals wusste ich noch nicht, dass unterbelichten und nachträglich aufhellen einen nicht ausgebrannten Himmel ergibt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drayygo (18. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Nochmal ein wenig herumprobiert..Geht so oder eher nicht?


----------



## Stryke7 (18. September 2015)

Wie zum Geier bist du so nah an die Ente rangekommen?


----------



## Drayygo (18. September 2015)

Maximaler Zoom (x20 Optisch) 
Ich fand den Kontrast einfach super..und dadurch habe ich gelernt, dass Enten Krallen haben.. Ich meine..wie oft schaue ich einer Ente auf die Füße?


----------



## ebastler (19. September 2015)

Habe heute diesen Zeitgenossen getroffen. Wollte ihn am Liebsten mitnehmen


----------



## Keinem (20. September 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Habe heute diesen Zeitgenossen getroffen. Wollte ihn am Liebsten mitnehmen



Sehr schönes Motiv  .

Mit welcher Blende hast du fotografiert? Persönlich hätte ich eine etwas geschlossenere genommen, damit das hintere Ohr noch ein wenig schärfer ist.


----------



## ebastler (20. September 2015)

Danke fürs Ffeedback 

Ich hab eben nachgeschaut, f/4.5 wars.
Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt nicht viel Zeit, da was zu ändern, da der einfach nie still sitzen wollte. Die 4.5 hatte ich noch von vorherigen Aufnahmen eingestellt. Im Nachhinein bin ich aber sehr froh über die 4.5, bei einer geschlosseneren Blende würde ich die Holzlatten zu ablenkend finden!

Hier noch ein etwas älteres Foto, Freihand mit meinem Tamron 70-300 @ 300mm (gluabe ich, fast maximum wars halt) gemacht. Bin erstaunt, wie scharf das geworden ist...
Minimal länger belichten, um die Rotorblätter ein klein Wenig mehr verschwimmen zu lassen, wäre im nachhinein schön gewesen. Ich weiß aber auch nicht, ob ich dann freihand mit so großer Brennweite noch ein scharfes Foto geschafft hätte.


----------



## XT1024 (20. September 2015)

FxIF-Erweiterung für den Firefox, falls den jemand nutzen sollte 


ebastler schrieb:


> Hier  noch ein etwas älteres Foto, Freihand mit meinem Tamron 70-300 @ 300mm  (gluabe ich, fast maximum wars halt) gemacht.


demnach 271mm



Drayygo schrieb:


> Wichtig wäre mir vor allem, wie sage ich der Kamera, was sie zu fokussieren hat?


Normalerweise ist es das Objekt in der Mitte.



> Immer nur im "Auto-"Mode ist ja auch doof, zumal ich so einige Dinge garnicht scharfgestellt kriege.



Scharf (Fokus) oder nicht hat mit P, A, Tv, Av, * nicht viel zu tun. Bei handgehalten 1/2s Belichtung und 560mm hilft IS aber auch nicht mehr.
---
Was solche Kameras brauchen ist LICHT! Am Tag kann meine mittlerweile eingemottete SX1IS recht gute Bilder machen aber wehe es wird _schattig_ äh dunkel. Dann wird es hässlich und der AF hat es auch schwer.
Ich hatte die fast nur mit P verwendet weil... warum auch nicht? Tiefenunschärfe gibt es bei dem mikrigen Sensor eher selten und sichtbar schärfer wurde es bei >4.0 auch nicht aber ich kann mich auch irren.


----------



## taks (20. September 2015)

Kratzbaum ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (20. September 2015)

Meine schöne Stadt


----------



## Wired (24. September 2015)

War zum ersten mal auf Fototour im Leiziger Zoo, das is dabei herrausgkommen...

... bitte die zu Teilen fehlende Schärfe ignorieren _(Belichtungszeit war nich kurz genug >.<)_ mir geht es hauptzächlich nur um den Bildstil oder die Bildgestaltung, was was meint Ihr?

*PS: *50% Ausschuss wegen viel zu viel Bewegungsunschärfe.


----------



## taks (24. September 2015)

Sieht doch ganz gut aus. Ich finds bei Tierfotos einfach wichtig, dass man wenn möglich auf der gleichen Höhe oder soger tiefer als das Tier ist. z.B. wie beim Tiger und Löwen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. September 2015)

Lee schrieb:


> Meine schöne Stadt




Sehr schön mit dem Nebel .


Auf der Gamescom hab ich ein Schlüsselband bekommen das Rot Leuchtet.
Das mußte ich unbedingt mal für Lichtmalereien ausprobieren .

Das Rote Band:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Welches gefällt euch am besten ???





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Defekte Pixel sind wohl irreparabel ??
Ich hab nämlich einen .
Der ist auch auf Tageslicht Bilder,nur nicht so Gut zu sehen^^.


PS.: Bild vier hat den Titel  "Sensemann" bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## hann96 (26. September 2015)

Weiß jemand, was mit @nfsgame ist?
War nicht nur in Foto-Thread lange nicht mehr aktiv...


----------



## ebastler (27. September 2015)

@defekte Pixel: Kann man (zumindest bei canon) easy ausprogrammieren. Dann nimmt die Cam für das tote Pixel den Mittelwert der Umliegenden oder so was.


----------



## BartholomO (27. September 2015)

So hab mich mal an neuen Bienen Bildern versucht mit den Tipps die mir taks ein paar Seiten vorher gegeben hat, habe glaube ich mein bestes Bild gemacht seitdem ich die Kamera habe . Noch dazu hier ein paar neue andere Bilder, Kritik und Feedback ist immer erwünscht .


----------



## Placebo (27. September 2015)

Ich hätte die letzten drei Bilder etwas heller gemacht aber ansonsten sieht man, dass du experimentierst, würde also einfach mal weitermachen 



hann96 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, was mit @nfsgame ist?
> War nicht nur in Foto-Thread lange nicht mehr aktiv...


Keine Beiträge mehr seit Mai, Profilbild und Signatur weg 



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Defekte Pixel sind wohl irreparabel ??
> Ich hab nämlich einen .
> Der ist auch auf Tageslicht Bilder,nur nicht so Gut zu sehen^^.


Bei mir sind bis jetzt alle wieder irgendwann verschwunden.


----------



## Keinem (27. September 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> Ich hätte die letzten drei Bilder etwas heller gemacht aber ansonsten sieht man, dass du experimentierst, würde also einfach mal weitermachen
> 
> 
> Keine Beiträge mehr seit Mai, Profilbild und Signatur weg



Er hat seinen Account löschen lassen.


----------



## hann96 (27. September 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Er hat seinen Account löschen lassen.



Weißt du warum?


----------



## keinnick (27. September 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Er hat seinen Account löschen lassen.


 
Ist doch noch da?  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/1806-nfsgame.html


----------



## hann96 (27. September 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ist doch noch da?  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/1806-nfsgame.html



Jain, seine Beiträge sind ja auch noch da, nur die Infos "Über mich", etc. sind weg. Vielleicht kann man es so sagen: Sein Account wurde deaktiviert.
Sein letzter Beitrag liegt auch ein wenig länger zurück:
20.05.2015 08:55


----------



## Keinem (27. September 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Weißt du warum?



Ich habe ihn das letzte Mal im Thread "[Sammelthread] Ich möchte meinen Account löschen lassen" gesehen. Er wollte seinen Account löschen lassen. Wenn ich das richtig im Hinterkopf habe, gab es wohl eine mehr oder weniger energische Diskussion im Audio-Bereich des Forums. Darauf hatte er wohl keine Lust mehr  .

Vielleicht wurde er persönlich angegriffen. Ich habe keine Ahnung  .


----------



## floppyexe (27. September 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurde er persönlich angegriffen.


Glaube ich nicht. Er denkt weil er beruflich fotografiert weiß er alles besser. Im DSLR Forum hat er auch schon eins auf die Mütze bekommen. Dort ist er allerdings noch aktiv.


----------



## hann96 (27. September 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Er denkt weil er beruflich fotografiert weiß er alles besser. Im DSLR Forum hat er auch schon eins auf die Mütze bekommen. Dort ist er allerdings noch aktiv.


Harte Worte


----------



## Keinem (27. September 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht. Er denkt weil er beruflich fotografiert weiß er alles besser. Im DSLR Forum hat er auch schon eins auf die Mütze bekommen. Dort ist er allerdings noch aktiv.



Stimmt, daran kann ich mich auch noch erinnern  .


----------



## floppyexe (27. September 2015)

Egal. Themawechsel!
Was gibts neues an der Bilderfront??


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. September 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Egal. Themawechsel!
> Was gibts neues an der Bilderfront??


Neues? Hmmm...  Bei mir gabs gestern die zwickauer land.
Heran rutschen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...anvisieren...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...versenkt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. September 2015)

n'Abend zusammen, 

ich wollte mal fragen, wie ihr nächtliche Stern-/Himmelsbilder macht. 

Mein Problem dabei ist, dass weder die Kamera noch ich genug in der Vorschau sehen können um richtig zu fokussieren. 

Ich weiß 'ungefähr',  wie ich es fokussieren müsste, und manchmal treffe ich es so halbwegs.  Aber das ist keine besonders schöne Lösung.  Und insbesondere bei Langzeitbelichtungen extrem unpraktisch. 

Zudem habe ich das Problem, dass mein Objektiv einfach in sich zusammenfällt, wenn die Kamera gerade nach oben gerichtet ist und das Objektiv im manuellen Modus,  ist. 


Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## Placebo (27. September 2015)

Ich nehme entweder manuelle Objektive oder die Kitlinse. Grob manuell per Sucher/Live View vorfokussieren und über Testfotos die Feineinstellungen machen. Für mich hat sich das am besten bewährt, weil dir Sterne jeden Fehler übel nehmen (sind ja nicht mehr als einzelne Punkte). Außer du hast 'ne A7s, dann nimm die Sucherlupe 
Wenn dein Objektiv in sich zusammen fällt, könntest du versuchen, die Landschaft mit einzufangen. Dann musst du es nicht ganz senkrecht stellen.


----------



## Lee (28. September 2015)

So eine Lichtstarke Festbrennweite macht einfach Spaß. Jeder sollte eine haben 
Sind bloß ein paar Knippsereien, aber die Linse ist selbst bei Offenblende ein Traum


----------



## hann96 (28. September 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> n'Abend zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen, wie ihr nächtliche Stern-/Himmelsbilder macht.
> 
> Ich weiß 'ungefähr',  wie ich es fokussieren müsste, und manchmal treffe ich es so halbwegs.  Aber das ist keine besonders schöne Lösung.  Und insbesondere bei Langzeitbelichtungen extrem unpraktisch.


Ich schließe mich Placebo an. Ich nehme die Kit linse (habe ja auch nichts anderes ) , stelle sie auf kurz vor unendlich. Mit der Zeit habe ich den Dreh raus bekommen und eigentlich sitzt der Fokus schon beim ersten Mal perfekt.
Dennoch kontrolliere ich alles nochmal live über den Sucher / Display meiner A58 und nehme, wenn es nötig ist, dann nach Betrachten des Bildes nochmal Feineinstellungen vor.

Und falls ich die Zeit / Lust habe, übertrage ich die Bilder schnell auf mein Handy via OTG-Kabel und gucke mir alles auf einem größeren Bildschirm an.



> Mein Problem dabei ist, dass weder die Kamera noch ich genug in der Vorschau sehen können um richtig zu fokussieren.


Mhhh... vielleicht hilft ein Gang zum Optiker? 

PS:
Was für eine Kamera hast du denn?


----------



## Stryke7 (28. September 2015)

Eine Nikon D3300,  ebenfalls mit dem kleinen 18-55mm  Kit-Objektiv. 

Und Sterne lassen sich dadurch wirklich nicht fokussieren, dafür sieht man auch wieder nicht genug. 
Und das liegt nicht an meinen Augen


----------



## floppyexe (28. September 2015)

Lee schrieb:


> So eine Lichtstarke Festbrennweite macht einfach Spaß. Jeder sollte eine haben
> Sind bloß ein paar Knippsereien, aber die Linse ist selbst bei Offenblende ein Traum


Schönes Bokeh. Gefällt!!


----------



## Stryke7 (28. September 2015)

Ich glaube, ich versuche es einfach mal mit einem 35mm Fixfokus Objektiv, die kosten ja nichts.  Falls dabei was brauchbares rauskommt, teile ich es mit euch


----------



## Deathy93 (29. September 2015)

Katze und so


----------



## floppyexe (29. September 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich versuche es einfach mal mit einem 35mm Fixfokus Objektiv


Für was?


----------



## Stryke7 (29. September 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Für was?



Sternenhimmel knipsen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> n'Abend zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen, wie ihr nächtliche Stern-/Himmelsbilder macht.
> 
> ...


  Also, ich hatte das Problem mit dem Scharfstellen ebenfalls - da hilft an sich nur ein passendes Objektiv. Bei meinem kann man zB NICHT die Schärfe auf "unendlich" stellen, und wenn man manuell schaut, erkennt man rein gar nix, kann also auch nicht selber die Schärfe kontrollieren, außer man macht mehrere Probeaufnahmen und merkt sich die Schärfeeinstellung.

Dazu kommt noch, dass ich eine so lange Belichtungszeit wählen musste, dass die Sterne "verwischen" - ich wohne halt in einer Großstadt, da hat man zu viel "Gegenlicht", in meiner Straße auch noch Laternen, und dazu noch meist ne "Dunstglocke" am Himmel, so dass ich 30 Sekunden nehmen musste, um Sterne auf dem Foto zu sehen. Und in DER Zeit bewegt sich Erde schon so weit, dass die Sterne sichtbar verwischen - siehe unten. Und WEGEN der Großstadt seh ich eben auch im Sucher/Display nix - selbst wenn ich mit bloßem Auge in den Himmel schaue, sieht man bei gutem Wetter nur die größeren Sterne und Sternbilder wie den großen Wagen rel deutlich, viele sind aber nur winzige Pixel, die man lediglich erahnen kann. 

Aber wenn ich mir überlege, dass ich eine passende Schärfeinstellung finde und dann vlt mal "aufm Land" bin, dürften die Fotos dann doch was werden selbst mit meinem "normalen" Objektiv    wegen des "Zusammenfallens" des Objektivs: MUSST du denn im 90 Grad-Winkel nach oben aufnehmen? Ich hab bei meinen Bildern vlt 70 Grad gehabt... ^^


----------



## floppyexe (29. September 2015)

https://klein-gedruckt.de/2013/08/sternenhimmel-fotografieren/


----------



## FlyKilla (30. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (30. September 2015)

Ich freue  mich gerade, wie ein kleines Kind...
... das habe ich gerade gefunden und bete nun, dass der Adapter noch vor dem Wochenende ankommt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 Minolta Festbrennweiten sind dabei mit der Blende von 1.7 und 2.8 

EDIT:
Noch zusätzlich 2 gefunden, ein 35mm - 105mm F/3.5 und ein 50mm 1.7 , beides von Pentax


----------



## Stryke7 (30. September 2015)

Wo kann man denn Objektive finden?!


----------



## hann96 (30. September 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn Objektive finden?!



Unter Schränken, hinterm Sofa... wo du willst 

Pentax 50mm f/1.7
Pentax 35mm – 105 f/3..5 kontinuierlich
Minolta 35mm f/1.8
Minolta 80-200 f/4.5-5.6 Macro
Soligor 135mm f/3.5
Minolta 55mm f/1.7


----------



## Stryke7 (30. September 2015)

Ich muss wohl dringend mal anfangen zu suchen,  aber ich habe die leise Befürchtung dass ich da weniger erfolgreich sein werde als du


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. September 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Unter Schränken, hinterm Sofa... wo du willst


Entrümpelst du wohnungen? 
Die pentax-linsen könntest du adaptieren, allerdings wirst du bei sony einen adapter mit ausgleichslinse benötigen. (die schlucken licht+etwas schärfe)


----------



## hann96 (30. September 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Entrümpelst du wohnungen?



Naja, ich habe gerade so über offenblendige Objektive nachgedacht (warum denn bitte auch nicht, wenn einem langweilig ist ) und da ist mir eingefallen, dass unter einem Schrank doch ne alte Minolta Kamera liegt und in der Schublade daneben waren zufällig noch Objektive von Minolta, inklsuive Filter und Telekonverter.

Dann ist meiner Mutter eingefallen, dass sie auch noch eine Kamera hat und hat mir noch 2 Pentax-Linsen gegeben. #läuftBeiUns



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die pentax-linsen könntest du adaptieren, allerdings wirst du bei sony einen adapter mit ausgleichslinse benötigen. (die schlucken licht+etwas schärfe)


Jo, habe ich inzwischen auch gemerkt. Habe es dementsprechend auch editiert. Dachte nämlich zuerst, dass das nen M42 Bajonett wäre, es ist aber ein Pentax-K.
M42 würde ja - wenn ich mich nicht irre - net gehen?



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich muss wohl dringend mal anfangen zu suchen,  aber ich habe die leise Befürchtung dass ich da weniger erfolgreich sein werde als du


Frag mal bei Opa, Oma, Eltern, ...

EDIT:
habe nun die beiden Adapter bestellt:
Pentax K-Objektiv - Sony/Minolta A-Mount Adapter - mit Unendlich-Linse kaufen im Enjoyyourcamera.com Shop
Minolta SR-Objektiv (MD/MC) - Sony/Minolta A-Mount Adapter - mit Unendlich-Linse kaufen im Enjoyyourcamera.com Shop


----------



## XT1024 (30. September 2015)

Ich will auch mal was finden, ein 50-150  2.8 oder 100-300 4.0 wär chic. 

dieses A 35-105? SMC Pentax-A 35-105mm F3.5 Reviews - A Zoom Lenses - Pentax Lens Reviews & Lens Database
Sonst wär das wohl ein teurer Adapter für _ein_ billiges 50 1.7
Oder umgedreht als macro für 2 € 
---
Nachthimmel? How to Pick a Lens for Milky Way Photography – Lonely Speck die Tabelle sieht besonders interessant aus.
---
Mit einem umgedrehten 28mm 2.8, etwas Übung und ggf. Bearbeitung  lässt sich durchaus etwas anfangen auch wenn das wohl eher für nicht mehr all zu lebendige Objekte geeignet ist.
So dreckig sah das Teil doch gar nicht aus.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. September 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> M42 würde ja - wenn ich mich nicht irre - net gehen?


Doch, das sollte auch adaptierbar sein und das sogar besser (ohne ausgleichslinse). Für pentax gibt es einen adapterring, der komplett im bajonett verschwindet und innen dann das gewinde hat. (auflagemaß pentax-k und m42 ist identisch)

Nochmal zwickauer land...
Wenn man so morgens aus seiner ausfahrt geschossen kommt, hat man nach dem rallye-WE vergessen den schalter im kopf wieder zurück zu stellen.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (30. September 2015)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Ich will auch mal was finden, ein 50-150  2.8 oder 100-300 4.0 wär chic.
> 
> dieses A 35-105? SMC Pentax-A 35-105mm F3.5 Reviews - A Zoom Lenses - Pentax Lens Reviews & Lens Database
> Sonst wär das wohl ein teurer Adapter für _ein_ billiges 50 1.7
> Oder umgedreht als macro für 2 €


Ja, das ist es. Aber warum ein "billiges 50 1.7"? 
Die Quali aus Testbildern finde ich durchaus gut. Beim 50mm 1.8 von Canon kann es mithalten (meiner Meinung nach).

Anbei hier mal ein Testbild mit deinem "billigen 50 1.7" 
Habe einfach das Objektiv an die Alpha 58 rangehalten, vorher noch das Licht im Zimmer ausgemacht, damit an den Seiten nichts reinkommt und dann nur mit Blitz fotografiert, wie man ja auch sieht 
Gut zu fokussieren war dementsprechend ein bisschen schwer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XT1024 (30. September 2015)

Deshalb wollte ich ja _billig_ (Preis) schreiben. Am optischen Aufbau hat sich bis zum aktuellen DA 50 1.8, welches zuweilen sogar billiger als so manches A-Modell in 1A-Zustand ist, offenbar auch nichts (wesentlich ) geändert. Für 15 € hätte ich ein A als erstes manuelles und erste FB genommen aber bestimmt nicht für 50 € und mehr. 

Welches ist es denn genau, Pentax-M oder A oder...?
---
Wenn das 28mm auf ein 200mm geschraubt ist, dann passt von dem HESSEN-Text nur noch SSEN ins Bild. Das geht ja fast als Mikroskop durch.


----------



## hann96 (30. September 2015)

Pentax-K.

Das war der einzige Adapter den ich auf die Schnelle bei enjoyyourcamera gefunden habe. Ich hätte sonst nämlich erst warten müssen, bis mein Vater nach hause kommt, damit er dann was anderes bei amazon bestellt.

---

Haha, ich habe gerade mal das Tele mit dem Konverter probiert (nicht das Pentax Objektiv), jedoch ist die Naheinstellgrenze mit sowie ohne konverter sehr begrenz. Wenn ich ein 1 Meter vor etwas sitze kriege ich das nicht mehr in den fokusbereich. Ist das normal bei einem Tele? Ich hatte noch nie eins in der Hand...

---

Naja, ich habe das jzt bestellt und hoffe einfach, dass es am Fr ankommt, damit ich in der Woche darauf es schon nutzen kann.
Wäre sonst auch sehr ärgerlich mit dem Kit an der Nordsee rumzulatschen, wenn man was besseres hat ...

---

Irgendwie lassen sich die Blenden nicht an der Pentax + Minolta Kamera verändern, wenn es dran geschraubt ist.
Habt ihr eine Theorie, warum?


----------



## XT1024 (30. September 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Irgendwie lassen sich die Blenden nicht an der Pentax + Minolta Kamera verändern, wenn es dran geschraubt ist.


Weil es ein komplett manuelles Objektiv ist oder bei einem -A der Blendenring nicht auf A gestellt ist? Von dem alten Kram habe ich aber auch keine Ahnung...
---
Naheinstellgrenze? 1 m oder mehr ist doch nicht so ungewöhnlich. Mein 50-200 macht's auch erst ab 1,1 m.
K 85-210/3.5 3,5 m


----------



## hann96 (30. September 2015)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Weil es ein komplett manuelles Objektiv ist oder bei einem -A der Blendenring nicht auf A gestellt ist? Von dem alten Kram habe ich aber auch keine Ahnung...


Ähh... ja, es ist komplett manuell.  Das ist es ja, was mich stutzig macht. Die Blende regelt man am Objektiv selbst (drehen).
Wenn das Objektiv nicht an der Kamera dran ist, funktioniert ja aber alles prächtig.

Was meinst du mit nicht auf A gestellt?

Das Problem tritt bei allen Objektiven und beiden Analogen Kameras auf.


----------



## XT1024 (30. September 2015)

Weil du ja noch immer nicht das genaue Modell verraten hast.
Ich meinte das grüne A
A 50/1.7
Und sich lassen sich die Blenden nicht an der (...) Kamera verändern so liest wie man das heute mit einem Pentax-A machen würde: auf A stellen und an der Kamera die Blende einstellen.
Gut, wegen


XT1024 schrieb:


> Von dem alten Kram habe ich aber auch keine Ahnung...


halte ich mich doch lieber raus.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. September 2015)

Die kamera sollte für das fokussieren die blende ganz offen halten und erst entsprechend schließen, wenn man auslöst. Eine DSLR macht das nicht anders. (schon allein weil der AF licht braucht)
Mit adapter ist das dann anders, da keine direkte verbindung zwischen objektiv und kamera besteht und diese somit auch nicht den blendhebel bedienen kann.


----------



## hann96 (30. September 2015)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Weil du ja noch immer nicht das genaue Modell verraten hast.


Achso, es ist das Pentax-M Modell mit Pentax-K Bajonett. Reicht das?

@TurricanVeteran
EDIT:
Die Minolta Kamera hat keine AF Verbidnung / das Objektiv. Ich habe nur mit den Objektiven vorne dran durch den Sucher geguckt, um Schärfe, Zoom, etc. auszuprobieren...
Die zwei Kameras selbst sind komplett analog.


----------



## XT1024 (30. September 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die kamera sollte für das fokussieren die blende ganz offen halten und erst entsprechend schließen, wenn man auslöst. Eine DSLR macht das nicht anders. (schon allein weil der AF licht braucht)


Ach, das könnte gemeint sein. 
---
Die Blende lässt sich also am Objektiv einstellen aber im Sucher oder halt am Objektiv selbst ändert sich nichts? Dann ist das genau dieser Punkt und normal.
Dafür gibt es (heute?) einen _Vorschauknopf_.


hann96 schrieb:


> Achso, es ist das Pentax-M Modell mit Pentax-K Bajonett. Reicht das?


das wars


----------



## hann96 (30. September 2015)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Die Blende lässt sich also am Objektiv einstellen aber im Sucher oder halt am Objektiv selbst ändert sich nichts? Dann ist das genau dieser Punkt und normal.


Danke, das beruhigt mich.


----------



## floppyexe (2. Oktober 2015)

3 gewinnt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Oktober 2015)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Die Blende lässt sich also am Objektiv einstellen  aber im Sucher oder halt am Objektiv selbst ändert sich nichts?


Du veränderst am objektiv die blende, aber die kamera hält sie vorerst  über den blendhelbel (bei pentax das hebelchen am bajonett) komplett  offen. Vor dem eigentlichen auslösen lässt die kamera dann quasi los und  die blende schließt sich so weit, wie eingestellt wurde.
Eine DSLR  weiß allerdings wann welche blende erreicht ist bzw. bekommt ja auch  rückmeldung vom objektiv und stellt so die blende ein. Deshalb wird der  blendring auch nicht mehr zwingend benötigt.


floppyexe schrieb:


> 3 gewinnt.


Eher was für den DI-Thread...

Lange wird es den leider nicht mehr geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffentlich holt ihn danny galle ab und zu mal noch als vorrausfahrzeug heraus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (2. Oktober 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Lange wird es den leider nicht mehr geben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schade 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (2. Oktober 2015)

A little smile please...


----------



## Deathy93 (3. Oktober 2015)

Mal was anderes


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Oktober 2015)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Schade


Das ist auch nicht das einzige fahrzeug, was verschwinden wird. Durch das vorraussichtliche einstampfen der gruppe H fallen quasi alle ost-fahrzeuge und älteres wie z.b. golf 1 und 2 bzw. auch die alten corsa A weg, wenn es keinen sinn mehr macht die an eine andere gruppe an zu passen. (wovon man bei trabant, wartburg und lada schon fast ausgehen darf) Ich bin jedenfalls mal gespannt, wieviele rallye`s sich ohne die gruppe H noch halten können (mindestanzahl an teilnehmern wird gebraucht) denn gerade die kleinen veranstaltungen sind mangels förderung für jeden beteiligten ein zuschuß-geschäft. (selbst für die streckensicherung!)
Die fahrer dagegen könnten notfalls richtung tschechien und polen ausweichen, ein neues auto aufbauen oder das hobby aufgeben. Allerdings ist nichts davon wirklich eine gute lösung für den sport.
Wir werden also sehen...

Und noch ein paar bilder...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (3. Oktober 2015)

Immer diese lästigen Fotografen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bald kommt noch mehr


----------



## floppyexe (4. Oktober 2015)

Ich stell mir grad vor wie geil das mit 3s Belichtungszeit aussieht.


----------



## Placebo (4. Oktober 2015)

3s blurren einfach nur alles aber bei 1/15-1/10 zieht das Wasser richtig schöne Fäden, ohne die Struktur komplett zu verlieren


----------



## taks (4. Oktober 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Ich stell mir grad vor wie geil das mit 3s Belichtungszeit aussieht.



Wenn du mal auf die Insel Elba gehst kannst du mir ja schreiben 
Hatte kein Stativ und ND-Filter dabei


----------



## hann96 (4. Oktober 2015)

Habe mich heute mal mit dem "Tele" 35-105mm aus'm Auto probiert. War ziemlich shaky...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-------------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (4. Oktober 2015)

Lieblingsparfum


----------



## Keinem (4. Oktober 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe auch noch ein Bild von einem Schloss  .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (5. Oktober 2015)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Lieblingsparfum


Kann ich nich lesen ist unscharf...


----------



## Deathy93 (5. Oktober 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Kann ich nich lesen ist unscharf...



War ja auch die Absicht 

"Le male von Jean Paul Gaultier" heißt das gute Parfum


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Oktober 2015)

Motocross Thurm 2015...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (8. Oktober 2015)

A380 am Düsseldorfer Flughafen


----------



## hann96 (13. Oktober 2015)

Seit dem weiß ich nachts, mit einem Tele + kaum Licht beim Motiv, zu fotografieren macht das Scharfstellen und den Bildauschnitt wählen nicht gerade einfach 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Foto, welches meine Cam zeigt, ist von einem Freund, ich habe es nur bearbeitet 

EDIT:
@allLRNutzer
Stürzt bei euch Lightroom auch ständig ab, seit dem letzen Update? Dieses Update sollte doch eher die Probleme beheben und nicht neue schaffen... Ich geh gleich an die Decke 
Immer wenn ich zwischen den Modulen switche hängt sich LR mit "Keine Rückmeldung" auf.


----------



## Deathy93 (16. Oktober 2015)

Langeweile lebt


----------



## floppyexe (16. Oktober 2015)

Und wie sie lebt dank Blutdruckpillen! Sehr schönes Bild.


----------



## taks (16. Oktober 2015)

Blaue Pillen, schon so alt?


----------



## Mohssen (16. Oktober 2015)

Hier ein paar Bilder von mir 

Kamera: Sony SLT-A65V
Objektiv: Tamron SP 70-300mm F/4-5.6

März 2014 - Waldspaziergänge 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Juli 2014 - Schlaflosigkeit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Bilder in RAW fotografiert und mit Original Sony Image Data Converter Ver. 4 in JPG umgewandelt (ohne Bearbeitung).


----------



## taks (17. Oktober 2015)

Ne Runde mit meinem Mopped gedreht. War jedoch arschkalt und ziemlich neblig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





edit:



Mohssen schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder von mir



Scheint mir, wie der Fokus bei den Bildern nicht richtig sitzen würde. Benutzt du den Autofokus?


----------



## Deathy93 (17. Oktober 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Und wie sie lebt dank Blutdruckpillen! Sehr schönes Bild.



Danke!


----------



## ebastler (18. Oktober 2015)

LED Rücklichter mit gammliger PWM


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Oktober 2015)

Rallye Fränkische Schweiz in Hollfeld

Das heck ist zwar abgeschnitten, aber in meinen augen hat es was...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst gemachtes tuning? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Oktober 2015)

Mal noch eins...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (20. Oktober 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mal noch eins...


Hej Jacob,
die Einstellungsgröße, und das weißt du sicher selber, ist mehr als suboptimal.
Nichts Halbes nichts Ganzes, nicht Fisch nicht Fleisch. Vorn direkt die Scheinwerfer weggesäbelt, hinten ab 1/6 des Rades geschnitten. Wenn schon ein Crop von etwas, dann dichter ran und darauf den Fokus legen, oder aber die "Totale" wählen (ganzes auto mit Umfeld).
Mit einer geringeren Brennweite, hättest du zudem nicht das Problem, daß die 1/320 Sek. nicht verwackelt wäre. Stativ/Einbein oder Freihand?

Zudem stellt sich mir die Frage: Was wolltest du mit dem Bild einfangen? Ist es dir so gelungen, wie du es dir vorgestellt hast?

Gruß
Philip


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Oktober 2015)

nuol schrieb:


> die Einstellungsgröße, und das weißt du sicher selber, ist mehr als suboptimal.


Inwiefern? Stelle eigentlich alle bilder in der größe ein, also FHD. (breite=1920, höhe= je nach dem welches format) Dabei können user mit schwacher leitung anhand des thumbnail entscheiden, ob sie es in groß anschauen möchten oder nicht. 
Das dieses bild mit ca. 1 mb mal etwas größer ausgefallen ist, liegt am ISO 800 des bildes wobei jpeg mit rauschen, und sei es noch so gering, anscheinend nicht so recht klar kommt.


> Nichts Halbes nichts Ganzes, nicht Fisch nicht Fleisch. Vorn direkt die Scheinwerfer weggesäbelt, hinten ab 1/6 des Rades geschnitten. Wenn schon ein Crop von etwas, dann dichter ran und darauf den Fokus legen, oder aber die "Totale" wählen (ganzes auto mit Umfeld).


Das bild kam so aus der kamera, da ich in der hektik nicht heraus gezoomt hatte. Es wurde lediglich nachgeschärft und der "microkontrast" erhöht.
Ich selbst finde das bild ganz nett, da mein blick in richtung dreck hinter dem vorderrad bzw. auf dieses und den fahrer wandert. Da stört es nicht ganz so, wenn vorn und hinten etwas fehlt auch wenn ich die front gerne ganz drauf gehabt hätte. Dem bild ist, in meinen augen, jedenfalls an zu sehen, das der fahrer da gerade gut zu tun hatte und darauf kommt es mir auch etwas an.


> Mit einer geringeren Brennweite, hättest du zudem nicht das Problem, daß die 1/320 Sek. nicht verwackelt wäre. Stativ/Einbein oder Freihand?


Woran machst du das "verwackelt" fest? Ich schätze aber mal, das die schärfenachführung der kamera so ihre probleme hatte. Sie hat jedenfalls ab und zu mal nicht das gemacht, was sie soll und das eher schlecht justierten sigma 70-300 DG OS (hat mich mal 110€ neu gekostet) tut dann noch sein übriges. Das tokina 80-400 ging da besser, aber das hat andere schwächen. 
Allgemein sind alle meine bilder freihand geschossen und ich bleibe auch absichtlich im bereich von 1/250 bis 1/500 sek wobei ich das auch ein wenig brennweitenabhängig mache. (halte mich ungefähr an verschlußzeit= 1/xxx mm brennweite) Lediglich bei der letzten rallye zwickauer land habe ich bei der kiesgrube mal mein einbei-stativ zum einsatz gebracht. Allerdings ist das recht umständlich, wenn man häufiger die position wechselt. (will nicht auf jedem bild das selbe haben)


> Zudem stellt sich mir die Frage: Was wolltest du mit dem Bild einfangen? Ist es dir so gelungen, wie du es dir vorgestellt hast?


Rallye-fotografie ist irgendwie wie ein Ü-ei. Du kannst dir die schönsten positionen suchen und verstärkt auf eine bestimmte stelle fotografieren, aber dennoch weißt du nie was am ende wirklich verwertbar ist. Von daher gehe ich ohne eine bestimmte vorstellung heran und nehme am ende was mir gefällt. 
Das allerbeste daran ist aber, ich kann dabei komplett abschalten-> das ist besser wie urlaub auch wenn ich, wie z.b. letztes WE, nach 2 tagen (2 veranstaltungen) eigentlich komplett fertig bin.

Impression vom streckenrand...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuol (22. Oktober 2015)

Zunächst, vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Beantwortung. Ernsthaft. Ich bin nämlich nicht in der Ralley/Race Welt zu Hause und die einzigen bewegenden Objekte die ich photographiere sind Tiere.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Inwiefern? Stelle eigentlich alle bilder in der größe ein, also FHD. (breite=1920, höhe= je nach dem welches format)


Nee nee, hier meine ich nicht die Bildgröße (im Sinne der Auflösung), sondern die Einstellungsgröße (also wie weit ist das Objekt rangezoomt/weggezoomt)



> Dem bild ist, in meinen augen, jedenfalls an zu sehen, das der fahrer da  gerade gut zu tun hatte und darauf kommt es mir auch etwas an.


...Das auf jeden Fall, spricht auch nichts dagegen, wie gesagt, bis auf den Ausschnitt. Ich hätte hier noch einen Crop vom Original genommen, um den Fokus halt nochmehr auf den Fahrer zu legen.



> Woran machst du das "verwackelt" fest? Ich schätze aber mal, das die schärfenachführung der kamera so ihre probleme hatte.


Mit Nachschärfen hat das meiner Ansicht nach nichts zu tun. Und es spricht auch nichts gegen die "Belichtungszeit=1/Brennweite Regel". Das Verwackeln mache ich an folgendes fest:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade bei den Schriften auf dem Auto, sieht man, daß die Buchstaben einen "Schein" haben.
Das Thema weißabgleich habe ich bei meiner ersten Kritik gar nicht angesprochen: Machst du vorher, nachher oder gar keinen Weißabgleich? (sieht irgendwie nach keinem aus - bissl zu dunkel und grünlastig)

PS: Nochmal Danke für deinen Einbklick im Rallye-Alltag 

Gruß


----------



## floppyexe (22. Oktober 2015)

nuol schrieb:


> sondern die Einstellungsgröße (also wie weit ist das Objekt rangezoomt/weggezoomt


Ich nenn das Brennweite. Ich habe in vielen Jahren Fotografie noch nie etwas von Einstellungsgrößen gehört.


----------



## nuol (22. Oktober 2015)

Ist auch eher ein Begriff aus der Videographie und hat nix im direkten Sinne mit der Brennweite zu tun, sondern mit dem Größenverhältnis des Objekts (auch schön im Wiki Artikel zu lesen).
In der Praxis also die Kombination aus Brennweite und Entfernung zum Objekt. Stehst du mit 17mm Brennweite ca. 5m vorm Objekt hat das ungefähr die gleiche Einstellungsgröße wie mit 50mm und 14,7m Entfernung zum Objekt.
Begriffe wie "Totale", "Großaufnahme", "Detailaufnahme" sollte man hignegen schon mal gehört haben. 

Edith: Wie etwas genannt wird ist auch letztlich nicht ausschlaggebend für deine Photographie (erst Recht nach vielen Jahren nicht), 
ändert aber nichts daran _das_ es so genannt wird.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Oktober 2015)

nuol schrieb:


> Nee nee, hier meine ich nicht die Bildgröße (im Sinne der Auflösung), sondern die Einstellungsgröße (also wie weit ist das Objekt rangezoomt/weggezoomt)


Achso...


> Ich hätte hier noch einen Crop vom Original genommen, um den Fokus halt nochmehr auf den Fahrer zu legen.


Hmmm... ich wüßte jetzt aber nicht, wie ich es noch zuschneiden sollte. Aber wenn du eine idee hast, kannst du ruhig mal machen.


> Gerade bei den Schriften auf dem Auto, sieht man, daß die Buchstaben einen "Schein" haben.


Hab mir schon fast gedacht, das du es an der schrift fest machst. Allerdings kann das auto auch teilweise aus dem schärfebereich gerutscht sein oder die kamera hat nicht ganz getroffen. Wie gesagt, die linsen sind nicht justiert und da trifft das ganze manchmal nur recht knapp oder nicht.


> Das Thema weißabgleich habe ich bei meiner ersten Kritik gar nicht angesprochen: Machst du vorher, nachher oder gar keinen Weißabgleich? (sieht irgendwie nach keinem aus - bissl zu dunkel und grünlastig)


Du diskutierst hier mit einem kompletten bearbeitungs-noob.  Ich bin schon froh, das ich bei meinem DXO-Optics pro 9 ein paar funktionen so halbwegs im griff hab und da gibt es nur nutzerfreundliche schieberegler. 
Dazu mache ich hier alles am TV (HTPC ftw), der sicherlich auch nicht die optimale farbwiedergabe hat und zu bunte bilder sind jetzt auch nicht meins am bildschirm. (wirkt für mich irgendwie unnatürlich) Dazu ist die deutung der farbkurve für mich ein buch mit minimum 10 siegeln (also die von der magischen natur) weshalb ich die nachbearbeitung auf ein minimum beschränke. Entsprechend hab ich keinen weißabgleich gemacht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Oktober 2015)

Der Classic-Cup des MC-Zwickau...vom Sonntag...mit etwas längerer Belichtungszeit...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (23. Oktober 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Der Classic-Cup des MC-Zwickau...vom Sonntag...mit etwas längerer Belichtungszeit...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie viele Versuche hats gedauert, bis die Schärfe saß?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Oktober 2015)

Ging eigentlich noch.  Das war eine serie von 13 bildern mit unterschiedlichen autos und das ist halt das beste davon. (bild nr. 10 in der serie)
Zu meinem leidwesen war ich aber nur 1h da weil ich dachte, das ich vom vortag mehr geschafft bin.  Allerdings mußte ich danach noch kurz wo anders hin und nochmal da raus schippern wollte ich dann auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Keinem (24. Oktober 2015)

Ich musste gerade beim Bearbeiten der heutigen Ausbeute feststellen, dass ich einen toten Pixel besitze  ...


----------



## hann96 (25. Oktober 2015)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Ich musste gerade beim Bearbeiten der heutigen Ausbeute feststellen, dass ich einen toten Pixel besitze  ...


Ich kann dir gefühlt tausende Bilder mit toten Pixeln zeigen. Die kommen und gehen, seit längerem habe ich zum Glück keine mehr...


----------



## taks (25. Oktober 2015)

Noch etwas Beiwerk von Gestern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (25. Oktober 2015)

Der Falter ist komplett unscharf und dein Mopped hat keine Rippen an den Zylindern. Die restlichen 3 sind Schnappschüsse.
Sorry taks aber wir sind hier besseres von dir gewohnt. Mach das wieder so das das so ist...


----------



## taks (25. Oktober 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Der Falter ist komplett unscharf und dein Mopped hat keine Rippen an den Zylindern. Die restlichen 3 sind Schnappschüsse.
> Sorry taks aber wir sind hier besseres von dir gewohnt. Mach das wieder so das das so ist...



Bin auch ned zufrieden 
Ist irgendwie deprimierend wenn man unterwegs war und am PC die Bilder nicht so sind wie man es sich erhofft hat.


PS: doch, hat Kühlrippen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (26. Oktober 2015)

......


----------



## taks (30. Oktober 2015)

Heute wäre der perfekte Tag für Herbstfotos und ich sitze im Büro fest 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rat Six (30. Oktober 2015)

Willkommen im Club.


----------



## hann96 (30. Oktober 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Heute wäre der perfekte Tag für Herbstfotos und ich sitze im Büro fest
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hättest dir ja im Büro mal die Zeit nehmen können, die Spiegelung der Scheibe raus zu retuschieren 
Wenigstens im Himmel-Bereich, wo das schneller geht und einfacher ist.


----------



## taks (30. Oktober 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Du hättest dir ja im Büro mal die Zeit nehmen können, die Spiegelung der Scheibe raus zu retuschieren
> Wenigstens im Himmel-Bereich, wo das schneller geht und einfacher ist.



Das Foto ist nur da damit ein Foto da ist. Über die Qualität muss man da nicht reden


----------



## floppyexe (30. Oktober 2015)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> ......


Mit Alien Skin bearbeitet?


hann96 schrieb:


> Du hättest dir ja im Büro mal die Zeit nehmen können, die Spiegelung der Scheibe raus zu retuschieren


Ich nutze dazu einen Polfiler.


----------



## hann96 (30. Oktober 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Ich nutze dazu einen Polfiler.


Hat sie ja aber nicht, weswegen retuschieren die nächste Option wäre.


----------



## floppyexe (30. Oktober 2015)

Hmm...gehört eigentlich in jede Kameratasche denn frisst keinen Platz und wiegt nichts.


----------



## hann96 (30. Oktober 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Hmm...gehört eigentlich in jede Kameratasche denn frisst keinen Platz und wiegt nichts.


Ich habe auch keinen und komme auch ohne einen super klar. Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Da spare ich lieber diese paar Euro für andere Sachen.


----------



## taks (30. Oktober 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Hat *er* ja aber nicht, weswegen retuschieren die nächste Option wäre.



*hust räusper hust* 

Pol-Filter hab ich schon, aber fürs Smartphone gibts glaub (noch) keine ^^

Aber Pol-Filter hat einen nachteil, er passt nur auf eine Gewindegrösse. Und ich hab von 52er über 55er, 62er, und noch mehr ...


----------



## floppyexe (30. Oktober 2015)

taks schrieb:


> *hust räusper hust* Pol-Filter hab ich schon, aber fürs Smartphone gibts glaub (noch) keine ^^


Fällt nicht unter den Begriff "fotografieren".


----------



## Keinem (30. Oktober 2015)

taks schrieb:


> *hust räusper hust*
> 
> Pol-Filter hab ich schon, aber fürs Smartphone gibts glaub (noch) keine ^^
> 
> Aber Pol-Filter hat einen nachteil, er passt nur auf eine Gewindegrösse. Und ich hab von 52er über 55er, 62er, und noch mehr ...



Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir einen Filter mit hohem Durchmesser und Adapterringe zugelegt  .


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Oktober 2015)

Einmal konserve... Zwickauer Land



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haiduc (30. Oktober 2015)

Für verschiedene Filtergrößen, gibt es ja Step/Up - Step/Down Adapter - Am besten für das Objektiv mit dem größten Filterdurchmesser kaufen, und mit Redezierringen auf kleinere Filterdurchmesser anpassen, oder zB. von Lee ein Filterset nehmen, welches durch einschieben verschiedener Platten  unabhängig der Filtergröße ist - Soweit die Theorie!
Selbst, habe ich zwar schon einige Polfilter, aber mein "Workflow" hat sich grundlegend geändert. Erstens,  fotografiere nur noch im RAW-Format, womit ich mehr Spielraum im Bereich Tiefen/Lichter habe - den Weißabgleich nachträglich anpassen kann. Zweitens meide ich die Mittagszeit zum fotografieren "Zeit der kurzen Schatten - und des harten Lichts". Entweder gehe ich Vormittags oder Nachmittags gezielt los!
 Vorteil liegt einfach im Dynamikbereich , welcher zu dieser Zeit ausreichend ist. Die einzigen Filter, die ich noch nutze, sind "Graufilter" um die Belichtungszeit zu verlängern. Durch Glas zu fotografieren, wäre jetzt der einzige "nützliche" Einsatzzweck, welcher mir einfallen würde, aber selbst da verwende ich keinen mehr. Bei meinem  Bild "Wasserfarben" z.B. hatte ich keinen Filter verwendet, sondern die Spiegelungen nur durch richtige Lichtsetzung vermieden.


----------



## taks (30. Oktober 2015)

Ja, muss ich mich mal umschauen 

Hier noch gestern Abend ein bisschen rumgeknipst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (30. Oktober 2015)

taks schrieb:


> *hust räusper hust*


Upsala.... 

Btw. ich nutze auch Filteradapter. Kann ich nur empfehlen, auch wenn es eine ziemlich rumschrauberei ist. Wobei es ja auch so Magnetsysteme für Filter gibt.
Wenn du apsc etc. nutzt, dann kann man auch einen kleineren Filter auf ein größeres Objektivgewinde schrauben, da Crop. Müsstest halt nur ggf. auf Randabschattungen achten.



> Fällt nicht unter den Begriff "fotografieren".


Bin zwar auch deiner Meinung, aber es ist meiner Meinung nach Ansichtssache.


----------



## Lee (30. Oktober 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Ja, muss ich mich mal umschauen
> 
> Hier noch gestern Abend ein bisschen rumgeknipst
> 
> ...


Exzellenter Stoff!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (30. Oktober 2015)

Lee schrieb:


> Exzellenter Stoff!



Kostet auch genug ^^


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Oktober 2015)

Mal noch eine konserve...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die ist vom anfang der saison (culitzsch) und entsprechend noch etwas länger belichtet. (1/160s)


----------



## der_yappi (31. Oktober 2015)

Der Highland Park kostet so um die 40€ / Flasche?
Ist doch ein passabler Preis - mein 12Y Glenfiddich liegt so um die 30€.

Wer aber Geld über hat und es hochprozentig anlegen will... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (31. Oktober 2015)

Highland Park 18 für 40€? Gekauft 
Ich würde da mal eher 90€ einplanen...


----------



## der_yappi (31. Oktober 2015)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Highland Park 18 für 40€? Gekauft
> Ich würde da mal eher 90€ einplanen...



Upppss - hab nur beim letzten Bild die 12 Jahre gesehen - hab gedacht das ist ein und dieselbe Flasche...


----------



## BillDschirm (31. Oktober 2015)

Heute war ich mal in Wernigerode unterwegs. Die Bilder sind allesamt auf dem Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge entstanden. Ohne Witz, eine Digitalkamera ist damit überflüssig geworden und bei den schlechten Lichtbedingungen solche Bilder mit der Automatik zu erzeugen, ist wirklich beachtlich. Lediglich die Farbe habe ich noch angepasst + eine Verkleinerung für das Forum vorgenommen.


----------



## hann96 (31. Oktober 2015)

@BillDschirm
Bei dem 4. Bild hätte ich an deiner Stelle das Bild schief aufgenommen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. November 2015)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Heute war ich mal in Wernigerode unterwegs. Die Bilder sind allesamt auf dem Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge entstanden. Ohne Witz, eine Digitalkamera ist damit überflüssig geworden und bei den schlechten Lichtbedingungen solche Bilder mit der Automatik zu erzeugen, ist wirklich beachtlich. Lediglich die Farbe habe ich noch angepasst + eine Verkleinerung für das Forum vorgenommen.


Ob das handy wirklich auch nur ansatzweise eine richtige kamera ersetzen kann... ich hätte da zweifel. 
Ich frage mich auch ob es absicht war, das die dunklen bereiche in den bildern wirklich so sehr dunkel sein sollten. Gerade in bild 1 das feld ist arg düster und im letzten bild, der bahnhof, ist es links oben nur weiß und rechts unten nur schwarz. 
 Einmal "schau ins land"... Weiß zwar nicht ob ich es schonmal gepostet hab, aber ist aus einem panorama ausgeschnitten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. November 2015)

Meine ersten Herbstbilder mit der Canon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Mein neuer Desktop)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider war der Nebel zu schnell weg^^.

noch ein Paar Bilder sind hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...4-pcgh-extreme-der-di-thread-post7805343.html
(vorsicht orginalgrösse)


----------



## BillDschirm (1. November 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ob das handy wirklich auch nur ansatzweise eine richtige kamera ersetzen kann... ich hätte da zweifel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das steht eigentlich außer Frage, obwohl es sicherlich physikalische Grenzen gibt. Es geht ja auch nicht darum, das Telefon mit einer Vollformat zu vergleichen, sondern mit einer äquivalenten Kamera mit ähnlichen Eigenschaften. Mit dem S6 habe ich definitiv nicht mehr das Gefühl. Nachteile hinsichtlich der Qualität hinnehmen zu müssen, oder das man sieht, dass Bilder mit dem Telefon aufgenommen wurden. Der Bildstil ist natürlich beabsichtigt und wie geschrieben, es waren wirklich mehr als schwierige Bedingungen (12 Uhr/ Hochnebel/ praller Sonnenschein/ Reflektionen/ direktes Sonnenlicht) - da ist es klar, dass der Weißabgleich an seine Grenzen kommt.

Wenn du ein paar Beispiele (oder jemand anderes) sie in Originalauflösung anschauen willst, dann kannst du unter dem folgenden Ordner mal hineinstöbern:

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B3F5dP49a13EX1BjblVWQ2RKYVk&usp=sharing


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. November 2015)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch nicht darum, das Telefon mit einer Vollformat zu vergleichen, sondern mit einer äquivalenten Kamera mit ähnlichen Eigenschaften.


Ein äquivalent zu den handy-kameras gibt es in meinen augen nicht. Dafür sind diese viel zu sehr miniaturisiert mit allen einschränkungen und folgen. (kein/fast kein optischer zoom-> hat allerdings vorteile beim objektiv-bau, wenig licht=rauscht wie verrückt)


> Mit dem S6 habe ich definitiv nicht mehr das Gefühl. Nachteile hinsichtlich der Qualität hinnehmen zu müssen, oder das man sieht, dass Bilder mit dem Telefon aufgenommen wurden.


Naja... mein aktuelles lumia 735 (6,7 Mpix) und das Nokia N8 davor (glaube 12 Mpix) haben bzw. machen bei viel licht auch gute bilder. Allerdings hat selbst meine erste digital-kamera, irgendwas von kodak mit 4 Mpix aus der steinzeit, bei gut licht auch gestochen scharfe fotos produziert. Stell dich aber einfach mal mit deinem samsung bei bewölkung in den wald und mache fotos. (ohne blitz) Ich denke dann wirst du schon froh sein, wenn jemand vorbei kommt und dir eine kompakte aus dem preissegment deines handy`s in die hand drückt. 
Anbei noch 2 fotos in original-auflösung, aber zugeschnitten um innerhalb der 2 MB-grenze zu bleiben.
Die blume ist mit dem N8 und das auto (nicht meiner, leider...) mit dem lumia, unter schlechteren lichtbedingungen wie du sie hattest, geschossen. (viel licht hilft bei den kleinen sensoren enorm) Die exif-daten sollten auch noch vorhanden sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (1. November 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ein äquivalent zu den handy-kameras gibt es in meinen augen nicht. Dafür sind diese viel zu sehr miniaturisiert mit allen einschränkungen und folgen. (kein/fast kein optischer zoom-> hat allerdings vorteile beim objektiv-bau, wenig licht=rauscht wie verrückt)]


Hinzu kommt noch die Dynamik Range. Wenn man z. B. ein Foto einer Person macht, wird die eine Gesichtshälfte total ausgebrannt sein, wenn z. B. von links mehr Licht als von Rechts auf das Gesicht trifft.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. November 2015)

Hab noch zwei Bilder aus dem Wald   .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (1. November 2015)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Hab noch zwei Bilder aus dem Wald   .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An deiner Stelle würde ich noch ein bisschen mehr mit der Perspektive spielen.
Bei beiden Bildern (besonders beim ersten) hätte man meiner Meinung nach noch weiter mit der Kamera Richtung Boden gehen können, was das Bild interessanter machen kann.
Besonders mit der leichten Rechtskurve des Weges würde das besser wirken. Sonst sieht das Bild halt so nebenbei gemacht aus und wirkt nicht unbedingt so, als ob du dir über die Kameraeinstellung richtig Gedanken gemacht hättest (nicht böse gemeint )

@Bild2
Der Pilz ist ziemlich zentriert, versuche beim nächsten Mal am besten den Goldenen Schnitt einzuhalten (→ https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drittel-Regel).


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. November 2015)

ok,THX 
Hab Heute ca. 370 Bilder gemacht ,da ist nicht jedes optimal geworden,die Baumgruppe an der Weggabelung hat mir von den Farben her Gut gefallen,wir hatten aber eine Spaziergänger Gruppe hinter uns.
Bis die wieder aus dem Bild gewesen währen hätte es zu lange gedauert,deswegen hatte ich wenig Zeit für das Bild.
Den Pilz hab ich garnicht im Sucher gesehen,mehr oder weniger Blind,der war übel im Gebüsch versteckt .
(keine Entschuldigung)
Ps.: Der Goldene Schnitt ist mir bekannt,hab ja auch ein Raster im Display.


----------



## Haiduc (2. November 2015)

Ich hatte in meinem Urlaub auch einige Bilder mit meinem Smartphone gemacht, war über die Qualität der Bilder ebenfalls sehr positiv überrascht - Der Vorteil war einfach, das Smartphone hatte ich immer dabei!
Ich hatte viele der Bilder parallel zu meiner Nikon-DSLR gemacht, werde ich wohl mal vergleichen...

Alle Aufnahmen sind "Out of Cam", keinerlei Bearbeitung, nicht mal nachgeschärft, nur verkleinert fürs Forum. 
Edit: Smartphon ist ein Samsung Note4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. November 2015)

Wenn das Smartphone noch nen Polfilter hätte wäre es schon fast Perfeckt .
Bild 2-4 sind ein wenig "Ausgebrannt".
Sonnst tolle Bilder.


----------



## Haiduc (2. November 2015)

@L1qu1dat0r
Danke!
Ja da wäre der gute alte Polfilter net schlecht gewesen. Besonders bei Bild 2 war das Licht sehr schwierig!


----------



## Deathy93 (4. November 2015)

Essen City


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. November 2015)

Mein Neuer Polfilter ist angekommen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für 36€ bei Amazone.
Hoya Polarisationsfilter Cirk. Pro1 Digital 58mm: Amazon.de: Kamera
Leider scheint Heuet die Sonne nicht^^.Auch sonnst recht Trübe,deswegen musste ich mal das Messer meines "Großen"  Ablichten .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


out of cam
Der Reflex der Deckenleuchte ist Nett geworden .


Nochmal etwas mit Fotor nachbearbeitet.
Gefällt mir so besser.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. November 2015)

Die Testfotos von Heuet Mittag zeigen eindrucksvoll die wirkweise des Polfilters.

Ohne:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann ich nur Empfehlen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. November 2015)

Gestern Abend haben ,mein Sohn und ich ,Lichtmalereien im Wald gemacht.
Leider war es etwas Windig,die Kammera ist mit Stativ umgefallen und auf den Kabelfehrnauslöser gelandet.
Der Stecker hat sich in seine Bestandteile aufgelöst,die Kammera hat einige Blessuren!

(Bild mit Kodak Easy share aufgenommen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie macht aber noch Fotos und scheint sonnst in Ordnung zu sein.

Ich war Heute nochmal meinen Objektivdeckel suchen den ich Gestern verloren hab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles für die Bilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Besten sind wohl hier ?:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fotografie-und-video/1994-pcgh-extreme-der-di-thread-post7820632.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (8. November 2015)

Ich würde es mir noch cooler vorstellen, wenn nur das rote Licht zu sehen sein würde (also ohne die bläuliche LED Lampe) und und wie Nebel über den kompletten Boden liegen würde.

PS:
It's all about the shot


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. November 2015)

Nur Rot hatten wir auch gemacht ,aber nicht auf dem Weg.
Ist auch ne coole Stimmung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Versuch es doch selber mal ,macht schon Spaß(wenn die Ausrüstung ganz bleibt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (8. November 2015)

Die Kameras halten doch mehr aus als ihnen mancher zutraut... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D1tTBncIsm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FWzsXeXCwuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. November 2015)

Du Sadist ,da streuben sich die Nackenhaare!
Der hat auch zwei Kammeras gehabt ,ich nur eine^^.
Dafür sieht mein Stativ besser aus .


----------



## der_yappi (8. November 2015)

Gestern im Europa Park gewesen. Bei bestem Wetter, mehr als 20°C und nicht zu vielen Besuchern der absolute Knaller. Und das im November 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. November 2015)

Heute mal einen "kurz-ausflug" zur Mossandl-rallye nach Mamming (bei Deggendorf) gemacht. Waren ja nur ca. 320 km einfache tour. 
Jedenfalls ein riesen spaß und dort wurde sogar opi im alten benz aktiviert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als sponsor hatte er "rentenkasse" angegeben. 
Aber nicht das ihr denkt... Opa hat so richtig die sau raus gelassen und den jungen kerlen mal gezeigt, wie man quer fährt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (8. November 2015)

Heute bei meiner Radtour nach Dortmund endlich mal wieder ein paar Bilder geschossen


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. November 2015)

Sind die Bilder mit Graufilter geschossen ??
Sehr schön geworden .


----------



## floppyexe (9. November 2015)

Beide Langzeitbelichtung.


----------



## taks (9. November 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Beide Langzeitbelichtung.



Ist anzunehmen ^^
Aber vermutlich hat er schon ein ND-Filter verwendet, da es sonst ziemlich sicher überbelichtet wäre


----------



## Deathy93 (9. November 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Ist anzunehmen ^^
> Aber vermutlich hat er schon ein ND-Filter verwendet, da es sonst ziemlich sicher überbelichtet wäre



Jap, das ist korrekt. ND Filter wurde verwendet.


----------



## der_yappi (9. November 2015)

Mal etwas aus der Alhambra in Granada...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (9. November 2015)

Bergbau-Museum Bochum


----------



## FlyKilla (10. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. November 2015)

Wo ist das denn,  im Auenland?


----------



## FlyKilla (10. November 2015)

Nö, im Knoops Park, Bremen.
Nachschub:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (10. November 2015)

.........


----------



## taks (10. November 2015)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> .........



Ich hätte den rechten Masten auch noch mit aufs Bild genommen und die vertikale Achse danach ausgerichtet. 
So wies jetzt ist hab ich immer das Gefühl, dass die Masten schräg stehen.


----------



## der_yappi (10. November 2015)

Da die M10 WLAN und Fernsteuerung via App auf dem Smartphone hat mal damit und den Funktionen Live-Bulb und Live-Time herumgespielt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. November 2015)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Mal etwas aus der Alhambra in Granada...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bild eins gefällt mir sehr Gut ,Guter Fokuspunkt .


----------



## FlyKilla (10. November 2015)

Alte Häuser, auf alt getrimmt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. November 2015)

Tote hose hier? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (13. November 2015)

Unter der Woche Arbeit & Schule, am Wochenende Vereine und lernen. Da bleibt nicht mehr viel Zeit übrig ^^


----------



## Deathy93 (13. November 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Unter der Woche Arbeit & Schule, am Wochenende Vereine und lernen. Da bleibt nicht mehr viel Zeit übrig ^^



Dazu kommt noch das wundervolle Wetter (Zumindest bei mir hier)
Ich hoffe, dass sich das Wetter bis Sonntag ein wenig beruhigt. 
Dann kann ich wieder ein paar Bilder bei meiner wöchtentlichen Radtour schießen


----------



## hann96 (13. November 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Unter der Woche Arbeit & Schule, am Wochenende Vereine und lernen. Da bleibt nicht mehr viel Zeit übrig ^^


Me too. ^^

Leider -_-

EDIT:
Dann halt mal was aus dem Archiv...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. November 2015)

@Flykilla sieht schön Gruselig aus   .
Hab die zwei schon im Di-Thread gepostet!
aber ihr wollt ja neue Bilder ^^.
Mal nen versuch,"Familienbilder".
Meine Frau:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Sohn:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hätte ja lieber Draußen gemacht,ich hab da aber ein Trauma . Objektivdeckel und Kabelauslöser sind wieder nachgekauft und alles beim Alten .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bugfunk (15. November 2015)

Ein paar Projekte von mir


----------



## bugfunk (15. November 2015)

Freut mich wenn die bilder gefallen 

noch ein kleiner nachtrag, sind aber alles ältere sachen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. November 2015)

bugfunk schrieb:


> noch ein kleiner nachtrag, sind aber alles ältere sachen.



Mit bild 1 und 3 kann ich leider nichts anfangen, aber bild 2,4 und 5 gefallen mir dafür umso besser. 

Noch ein bild von der mossandl... denn "Das Gehirn sitzt links" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wer wissen will wie der rechtslenker so gefahren ist, der schaut hier.


----------



## hann96 (18. November 2015)

Mal so eine kleine Frage am Rande:
Löscht ihr eure RAW-Bilder, von vor X Monaten? Oder behaltet ihr alles und löscht nichts?

Ich stehe nämlich wieder vor einem Speicherplatzproblem... 4TB sind voll + 1,5 TB Sicherung der wichtigsten Sachen (auch aller RAW-Bilder).
Ich möchte lieber in die a7s investieren, als wieder in Festplatten :/

Wie macht ihr das? Würde mich mal interessieren.

Btw. ein Foto, was ich Ostern 2015 gemacht und nun nochmal bearbeitet habe (habe ich vor ein paar Tagen rausgekramt, was wieder zeigt, dass man eigentlich lieber nichts löschen sollte )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. November 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Mal so eine kleine Frage am Rande:
> Löscht ihr eure RAW-Bilder, von vor X Monaten? Oder behaltet ihr alles und löscht nichts?
> 
> Ich stehe nämlich wieder vor einem Speicherplatzproblem... 4TB sind voll + 1,5 TB Sicherung der wichtigsten Sachen (auch aller RAW-Bilder).
> ...


Ich sortiere die raw-bilder aus (unscharfe+ szenisch nicht brauchbare raus-> danach sind es meist nur noch halb so viele ) und entwickle sie. Die entwickelten kommen auf den rechner+nas und die raw`s auf eine externe platte.
Aber wie bekommst du 4 TB voll? Wieviele bilder hast du? Bei mir sind es derzeit knapp 14100 bilder und die brauchen ca. 118 GB an platz. (16 mpix-bilder) Allerdings speichert meine pentax komprimiertes raw.
Wenn deine kamera komplett unkomprimiert speichert, hilft vermutlich schon win-rar oder -zip bzw. komprimiertes ntfs.


----------



## Placebo (18. November 2015)

Ich bin eher streng im Aussortieren aber wenn sie einmal für ein paar Tage gespeichert sind, bleiben die Bilder auch auf der Festplatte. Von insgesamt ~20.000 existieren noch ~1.700 (26GB). 
Edit: Die A58 von von Hann96 (und auch meine A57) speichert verlustbehaftetes RAW und hat damit sogar noch kleinere Files. Benchmark-Freaks haben deswegen einen riesigen Aufschrei gemacht. Natürlich 3 Jahre zu spät, vorher ist es keinem Aufgefallen


----------



## Stryke7 (18. November 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> verlustbehaftetes RAW



Ist dann ja per Definition kein RAW mehr ...   

Ich lösche die RAWs teilweise. Bei Schnappschüssen und allem möglichen, wie zB Bilder für ebay, braucht man nicht unbedingt RAWs zu behalten.  Das mache ich nur, wenn die JPEGs tatsächlich schlechter aussehen oder ich die gemachten Bilder vielleicht nochmal deutlich bearbeiten will. 

Ansonsten frisst das einfach nur viel zu viel Speicher.  Selbst die JPEGs aus dem Ding sind schon riesig.


----------



## hann96 (18. November 2015)

Danke für eure Antworten.

Ich werde wohl erstmal nicht daran vorbei kommen, noch mehr löschen zu müssen.
Wobei ich mir gerade auch überlege, dass es doch relativ interessant wäre, seine ersten Fotos in 2-3 Jahren nochmal anzugucken 

@Placebo
Weißt du, ob auch die a7er-Reihe dieses gefälschtes RAW hat? 
Ich hoffe mal nicht... 


EDIT:
Sorry, habe gerade erst deine @TurricanVeteran  Antwort gesehen.

Die 4TB setzen sich aus verschiedenen Sachen zusammen:
- Bilder. Ca. 10.000 (in echt bestimmt weniger), zu ca. 80% alles RAW. Wobei die 10.000 geschätzt sind. Meine Kamera hat mehr als 20.000 Auslösungen (EDIT: 19.000, habe nachgeguckt). Und ich lösche schon relativ viel in der Kamera.
- Videomaterial hauptsächlich von 3 verschiedenen Kameras (550d, 600d, A58). Durch Magic Lantern bei Canon ist die Datenrate auch nochmal hochgeschraubt.
- Dann kommen noch unkomprimierte / halb komprimierte Videos (TIFF/ProRes DNxHD) dazu. Das ist dann immer decodiertes Videomaterial, aus h264 bzw. AVCHD, um in After Effects und Co. komplett ohne Qualitätsverlust arbeiten zu können. TIFF nutze ich aber auch nur selten, je nach dem ob es für das Projekt Sinn macht.
- Und halt viele Projektdateien. Nochmal ca. 80GB

Wobei ich die decodierten Dateien oft sofort lösche (kommt auf das Projekt an), wenn sie endgültig nicht mehr gebraucht werden, da ein paar Minuten (jedenfalls TIFF) schon sehr viele Hundert GB verschlingen.

PS:
Darf ich fragen welches NAS du benutzt?


----------



## Placebo (18. November 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ist dann ja per Definition kein RAW mehr ...


Jein. Über das gesamte werden 13-14 Blenden Dynamikumfang gespeichert, pro Pixel sind es aber eher 4-6 Blenden. Wenn du den Rest an unnötigen Information also verwirfst, hast du im Endeffekt die gleichen (nützlichen) Daten. Problematisch wird es nur, wenn der Algorithmus versagt (z.B. wenn du innerhalb von wenigen Pixeln einen sehr starken Hell-Dunkel-Kontrast hast und den dunklen Teil um 5 Blenden aufhellst)


hann96 schrieb:


> @Placebo
> Weißt du, ob auch die a7er-Reihe dieses gefälschtes RAW hat?
> Ich hoffe mal nicht...


A7sII und RX1mkII haben eine unkomprimierte Option Out of the Box, A7rII hat ein Update erhalten, A7II hat gestern bzw. heute ein Update erhalten (je nach Zeitzone), der Rest steht noch offen. Mir wäre es jedenfalls nie aufgefallen, wenn nicht irgendjemand eine Liste mit betroffenen Kameras veröffentlicht hätte. Deshalb würde ich gar nicht wechseln wollen, wozu? 


> Wobei ich mir gerade auch überlege, dass es doch relativ interessant wäre, seine ersten Fotos in 2-3 Jahren nochmal anzugucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du musst ja nicht alle wegwerfen  Ich lege für jedes Jahr übrigens einen Best-Of Ordner an. Dort kann man richtig gut vergleichen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. November 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Die 4TB setzen sich aus verschiedenen Sachen zusammen:
> ...


Also wenn ich deine auflistung so sehe liegt dein speicher-problem an allem, nur nicht an deinen bildern. 
Dein ganzes schwach oder garnicht komprimiertes video-material solltest du vieleicht doch mal nach h264 oder h265 (ggf. qualitäts-einstellung) komprimieren. Als archiv reicht das.


> PS:
> Darf ich fragen welches NAS du benutzt?


Ich hab hier eine fritzbox 7362 die als switch, wlan-accesspoint und halt als nas fungiert. Der nas-durchsatz liegt dabei bei 33-40 mbit, was fürs video-streaming (HD), musik, musikvideo und bilder reicht.
Ich hätte hier zwar noch einen asus der 100 mbit schafft, aber es wird schlichtweg nicht benötigt und es ist schon ein unterschied ob das teil 2 (fritzbox) oder 12W (asus) aus der dose zieht. 

Edit:
War auch gerade mal neugierig. Mein Shutter Count liegt derzeit bei 24537.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. November 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich hab hier eine fritzbox 7362 die als switch, wlan-accesspoint und halt als nas fungiert. Der nas-durchsatz liegt dabei bei 33-40 mbit, was fürs video-streaming (HD), musik, musikvideo und bilder reicht.


Damit kann man doch nicht arbeiten ...     

Und ich beschwere mich schon über meine Gigabit-Leitung.  Weil die Festplatten dann nicht hinterher kommen.


----------



## hann96 (19. November 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also wenn ich deine auflistung so sehe liegt dein speicher-problem an allem, nur nicht an deinen bildern.


Das kann man so sehen, aber das andere kann und darf ich teilweise nicht löschen. Deswegen müssen andere Sachen weichen. 



> Dein ganzes schwach oder garnicht komprimiertes video-material solltest du vieleicht doch mal nach h264 oder h265 (ggf. qualitäts-einstellung) komprimieren. Als archiv reicht das.


Mir geht es ja darum, dass manche Sachen später nochmal gebraucht werden und ich dann keine Lust habe, alles wieder aus dem Ursprungsmaterial zu decodieren. Das braucht nämlich Zeit, die ich meistens nicht investieren will 



> War auch gerade mal neugierig. Mein Shutter Count liegt derzeit bei 24537.


Nach wie viel Jahren / Monaten?



> Ich hab hier eine fritzbox 7362


Wusste noch gar nicht, dass sowas auch Router können 

Ich habe mir überlegt eines dieser Teile nächstes Jahr zum Geburtstag zu wünschen:
Produktvergleich Synology DiskStation DS416, 2x Gb LAN, Synology DiskStation DS415+, 2GB RAM, 2x Gb LAN | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder kennt ihr bessere?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. November 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Damit kann man doch nicht arbeiten ...


Wer hat was von arbeiten gesagt?  Für meine zwecke (daten-streaming) reicht die fritze.  
Wenn du mit daten arbeiten willst, sind netzwerk-lösungen in meinen augen eh das komplett falsche. Gerade für video ist es besser, wenn du dir einen raid-controller+ min. 3 platten im raid 5 oder besser 0 in deinen rechner stopfst. (als reine "bearbeitungs-platte")Alles andere ist da einfach nur spielzeug. 


hann96 schrieb:


> Das kann man so sehen, aber das andere kann und  darf ich teilweise nicht löschen. Deswegen müssen andere Sachen weichen.


Und  dennoch kannst du den krempel, den du erst irgendwann mal wieder  benötigst, zusammen packen. Ist halt eine frage der organisation...


> Mir geht es ja darum, dass manche Sachen später nochmal gebraucht  werden und ich dann keine Lust habe, alles wieder aus dem  Ursprungsmaterial zu decodieren. Das braucht nämlich Zeit, die ich  meistens nicht investieren will


Die  dekodiergeschwindigkeit wird aber nur von der schreibgeschwindigkeit  der platte, die die dekodierten daten aufnehmen soll, begrenzt. Pack den  krempel also einfach von einer normalen platte richtung raid oder ssd  und du wirst dich wundern, wie schnell du los arbeiten kannst. 


> Nach wie viel Jahren / Monaten?


Puh... Amazon sagt,  das ich die kamera im märz 2013 gekauft habe aber die bilderflut ging  erst im september 2013 (rallye zwickauer land) so richtig los.


> Ich habe mir überlegt eines dieser Teile nächstes Jahr zum Geburtstag zu wünschen:
> Produktvergleich Synology DiskStation DS416, 2x Gb LAN, Synology DiskStation DS415+, 2GB RAM, 2x Gb LAN | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Oder kennt ihr bessere?


Bitte hier dazu einen thread erstellen. Das gehört nicht in diesen thread.

Und damit es nicht OT wird, noch ein bild...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. November 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wer hat was von arbeiten gesagt?  Für meine zwecke (daten-streaming) reicht die fritze.
> Wenn du mit daten arbeiten willst, sind netzwerk-lösungen in meinen augen eh das komplett falsche. Gerade für video ist es besser, wenn du dir einen raid-controller+ min. 3 platten im raid 5 oder besser 0 in deinen rechner stopfst. (als reine "bearbeitungs-platte")Alles andere ist da einfach nur spielzeug.



Aber im Rechner ist nur bedingt viel Platz. 

Wo liegt das Problem beim Netzwerk?  
Ich habe messbar keinen Unterschied zwischen internen und externen Festplatten.  Die Leitung könnte mehr übertragen als die Festplatten lesen und schreiben können,   und im lokalen Netz ist auch die Verzögerung verschwindend gering.  


Ahja,  Bilder gegen Offtopic. 

War jemand von euch schon mal im Frankfurter Flughafen-Bahnhof?  
Ich war letztens das erste mal da.  Sonntag mittags,  zu meiner üblichen beruflichen Reisezeit.  Hatte gerade den Mirrors Edge Soundtrack in den Ohren und der Bahnhof war fast vollständig leer. 

Irgendwie war das eine extrem seltsame Atmosphäre.  Der gesamte Bahnhof hätte 1:1 aus Mirrors Edge stammen können,  so eine cleane, perfektionierte und absolut menschenleere Gegend. Sehr hell und offen,  Farben auf ein Minimum reduziert. 
Irgendwie surreal.   Ich habe versucht, das in Bildern festzuhalten.

Schlecht geschossen, kaum und schlecht nachbearbeitet. Tut mir leid.  Ich werde versuchen mich mal zu verbessern. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. November 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Aber im Rechner ist nur bedingt viel Platz.
> 
> Wo liegt das Problem beim Netzwerk?
> Ich habe messbar keinen Unterschied zwischen internen und externen Festplatten.  Die Leitung könnte mehr übertragen als die Festplatten lesen und schreiben können,   und im lokalen Netz ist auch die Verzögerung verschwindend gering.


Da hast du aber nicht nur einfaches gigabit sondern schon 10 und das hat wiederum nicht jeder. 1 gbit kannst du locker mit einer platte auslasten. (ca. 100mbyte/s gbit vs. 120 bis 150 mbyte/s magnet-platte)


> Schlecht geschossen, kaum und schlecht nachbearbeitet. Tut mir leid.  Ich werde versuchen mich mal zu verbessern.


Macht nix denn ich denke ich kann nachvollziehen, was du beschrieben hast.


----------



## Airboume (20. November 2015)

Hey,
was haltet ihr von diesem Bild?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist mehr im Vorbeigehen geschossen mit meinem Sony Xperia Z2, aber doch ganz cool geworden. Lissabon.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. November 2015)

Ich würde das Haus am oberen Ende wegschneiden.   Sodass es aussieht, als ob er mit seiner Gitarre einfach nur in dieser Ruinen-Landschaft sitzt.   Das hätte dann irgendwie eine gewisse Atmosphäre.


----------



## taks (20. November 2015)

Kippt leicht nach rechts?
Sonst


----------



## floppyexe (20. November 2015)

Etwas mehr Kontrast. Und: er sitzt unterm Baum- also mehr Schatten. Aber sonst ein schönes Bild. 
Ich war mal so frei. Wenns dich stört lass ich den Post wieder löschen.


----------



## hann96 (20. November 2015)

Gute Arbeit 

Ich hätte an deiner Stelle aber rechts von der Person, statt links, mehr Platz gelassen.
Das wirkt einfach "normaler"


----------



## Stryke7 (20. November 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Etwas mehr Kontrast. Und: er sitzt unterm Baum- also mehr Schatten. Aber sonst ein schönes Bild.
> Ich war mal so frei. Wenns dich stört lass ich den Post wieder löschen.



Ich weiß nicht, aber der fehlende Kontrast im  Mauerwerk stört mich da viel mehr als irgendetwas im Original.


----------



## hann96 (20. November 2015)

Ein Bild aus dem Sommer-Urlaub (London):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. November 2015)

Konserve...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kuriosum: Das bild hat die nummer 0815.


----------



## hann96 (22. November 2015)

Ich habe mich heute mal an den Rand beim Tanzen einer Freundin hingestellt und ein wenig geknipst.
Ich sag nur bei 135mm f/4.5 (f/3.5 ist nicht nutzbar, da das Bild dann richtig schmierig wird) → ISO 1600, wenn ich unter 1/100 geblieben bin.  Sonst war ich schnell bei ISO 3200 / 6400. Schrecklich!! 99% der Bilder sind alle total verrauscht. Bei dem Bild habe ich ca. 1h gebraucht um es relativ ansehnlich zu gestalten.

Abgesehen davon, rauscht meine A58 sowieso schon extrem heftig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (22. November 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich heute mal an den Rand beim Tanzen einer Freundin hingestellt und ein wenig geknipst.
> Ich sag nur bei 135mm f/4.5 (f/3.5 ist nicht nutzbar, da das Bild dann richtig schmierig wird) → ISO 1600, wenn ich unter 1/100 geblieben bin.  Sonst war ich schnell bei ISO 3200 / 6400. Schrecklich!! 99% der Bilder sind alle total verrauscht. Bei dem Bild habe ich ca. 1h gebraucht um es relativ ansehnlich zu gestalten.
> 
> Abgesehen davon, rauscht meine A58 sowieso schon extrem heftig.


Kommt immer auf das Motiv an  Bei Portraits gehe ich ungern über ISO400/800, normale Nutzung bis 3200, bei Astrophotografie gehen manchmal auch noch ISO6400 in Ordnung. Aber hier lag das Problem eher beim Objektiv, als bei der Kamera, denn die A58 hat wenigstens einen Bildstabi.


----------



## hann96 (22. November 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> Bei Portraits gehe ich ungern über ISO400/800


Geht mir genauso.  Aber das war ja auch kein richtiges Portrait, sondern aus der Bewegung rausfotografiert (wenn man das so sagen kann  bzw. wenn du verstehst was ich meine ^^).

Wobei meine A58 ja auch irgendein defekt haben muss bezülgich des rauschens. Ich will nur keine 4 Wochen oder mehr die Kamera dem Sony Support in die Hände drücken.



> Aber hier lag das Problem eher beim Objektiv, als bei der Kamera, denn die A58 hat wenigstens einen Bildstabi.


Jop. Das Objektiv verursacht zusätzlich nochmal ein komisches rauschen. Keine Ahnung woher das genau kommt. Den Bildstabi habe ich aber auch nur teilweise benutzt, da ich das Gefühl habe er bringt (mir) nichts.


----------



## Placebo (22. November 2015)

Hat das Objektiv elektronische Kontakte? Mir fällt gerade ein, dass die Kamera 50mm Brennweite für den Stabi annimmt, wenn sie keine Informationen bekommt.


----------



## Deathy93 (23. November 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso.  Aber das war ja auch kein richtiges Portrait, sondern aus der Bewegung rausfotografiert (wenn man das so sagen kann  bzw. wenn du verstehst was ich meine ^^).
> 
> Wobei meine A58 ja auch irgendein defekt haben muss bezülgich des rauschens. Ich will nur keine 4 Wochen oder mehr die Kamera dem Sony Support in die Hände drücken.
> 
> ...



Ich fotografiere mit meiner Alpha 58 auch max bis ISO 800


----------



## ebastler (23. November 2015)

Was mich neulich extrem erstaunt hat war der Stabi meines Tamron 70-300...

Ich hatte das Objektiv auf 300mm und Freihand fotografiert (allein, dass das noch mit halbwegs hohen Belichtungszeiten geht... Weit ober 1/Brennweite s ist drin) und (wie immer bei der 600D) den mittleren Sensor zum Scharfstellen verwendet, um dann auf den gewünschten Bildausschnitt zu verschieben. Nun habe ich die Kamera bewegt, aber der Bildausschnitt blieb perfekt fix. Erst plötzlich ist das Bild dann regelrecht "gesprungen" und der Ausschnitt hat sich stark verschoben. Beeindruckend, was das vergleichsweise billige Tamron kann.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. November 2015)

Ja das ist wohl das Paradebeispiel eines sehr gut funktionierenden Stabis, das 70-300. 
Selten sieht man den Unterschied so deutlich.


----------



## taks (23. November 2015)

Bildstabi? Wäre froh meine Objektive hätten auch sowas ^^


----------



## FlyKilla (23. November 2015)

Sahlenburg, Cuxhaven



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ravenhearth (3. Dezember 2015)

Nach Sonnenuntergang (Galaxy S6)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (3. Dezember 2015)

ravenhearth schrieb:


> Nach Sonnenuntergang (Galaxy S6)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da wäre ich gerne mit meiner DSLR gewesen  !


----------



## Lee (3. Dezember 2015)

Viel besser bekommt man das mit einer großen Kamera auch nicht hin. Das Licht ist perfekt und der Moment ist klasse eingefangen. Nur ne RAW Hätte evtl mehr Bearbeitungsmöglichkeiten ermöglicht.


----------



## floppyexe (3. Dezember 2015)

Lee schrieb:


> Viel besser bekommt man das mit einer großen Kamera auch nicht hin.


Fangen wir beim Rauschen an...


Lee schrieb:


> Das Licht ist perfekt und der Moment ist klasse eingefangen.


Stimmt.


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masterX244 (5. Dezember 2015)

Da wär ich auch gern mit ner gscheiten Kamera gwesen.... musste leider mit meinem Galaxy S4 knipsen (Sonnenaufgang)
Und als erschwerende Bedingung saß ich auch noch in nem Zug




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. Dezember 2015)

Würde auch gut ins Naturfotografie-Thread passen! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Historischer-Weihnachtsmarkt-zu-Bautzen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Dezember 2015)

...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (6. Dezember 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es wurde hier ja glaube ich schon mal angesprochen, aber ich sage es nochmal: du solltest deine Bilder unbedingt bearbeiten, um deinen Bildern nochmal einen Feinschliff zu verpassen.
Zum Beispiel dieses Bild gefällt mir vom Bildaubau, etc. von dir. Aber ohne Nachbearbeitung sieht es meiner Meinung nach so farblos, matschig und relativ (!) nichtsaussagend aus.

Das Bild braucht Kontraste und Farbe!
Ich habe mir mal erlaubt ein wenig daran rum zubasteln. Das war vielleicht ein Aufwand von 60 Sekunden, also nicht viel und bestimmt auch für dich schaffbar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei 1/3 des Bildes ist der Teil unbearbeitet, damit man nochmal den Unterschied sieht.

Nimm dir also bitte mal Zeit und arbeite dich in die Grundlagen eines Bildbearbeitungsprogramms ein . Es muss ja nicht gleich Photoshop sein, Freeware gibt es auch wie Sand am Meer...


----------



## keinnick (6. Dezember 2015)

Das "farblose" bzw. "blasse" gefällt mir bei den Bilder von Turrican auch oft nicht, das schrieb ich auch schon einmal. Aber in Deinem Vergleich hast Du, zumindest auf meinem Bildschirm, aus einem Blaustich einen Rotstich gemacht. Das ist jetzt IMHO  nicht wirklich ein Gewinn.


----------



## FlyKilla (6. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mmmmhhhhh, die war legger!


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde den Stil von TurricanVeteran ganz cool, ist halt sein Stil. Wer hochglanzgephotoshoppte Autobilder sehen will, sollte in das dementsprechende Forum gehen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Dezember 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Es wurde hier ja glaube ich schon mal angesprochen, aber ich sage es nochmal: du solltest deine Bilder unbedingt bearbeiten, um deinen Bildern nochmal einen Feinschliff zu verpassen.
> Zum Beispiel dieses Bild gefällt mir vom Bildaubau, etc. von dir. Aber ohne Nachbearbeitung sieht es meiner Meinung nach so farblos, matschig und relativ (!) nichtsaussagend aus.


Ich hab nur die sättigung ud noch ein paar kleinigkeiten angepasst. Hätte wohl noch einen weißabgleich machen sollen, was dann das selbe ergebniss wie bei dir geliefert hat. Nur sättigung und kontrast führte bei dxo zumindest nicht zum ziel.


> Nimm dir also bitte mal Zeit und arbeite dich in die Grundlagen eines Bildbearbeitungsprogramms ein . Es muss ja nicht gleich Photoshop sein, Freeware gibt es auch wie Sand am Meer...


Bei mir steht bilder machen im vordergrund.  Muß mir wohl doch mal jemanden suchen der die bearbeitung für mich macht.  Ich komm damit ja nicht klar. 


keinnick schrieb:


> Das "farblose" bzw. "blasse" gefällt mir bei den  Bilder von Turrican auch oft nicht, das schrieb ich auch schon einmal.  Aber in Deinem Vergleich hast Du, zumindest auf meinem Bildschirm, aus  einem Blaustich einen Rotstich gemacht. Das ist jetzt IMHO  nicht  wirklich ein Gewinn.


Aus der bandbreite an farben im bild kann man glaub ich nicht mehr  machen, als schon vorhanden ist. Und dreck ist irgendwo relativ homogen  rotbraun... (was sehr viel anderes gibt es in einer kiesgrube auch nicht  und SW passt in meinen augen auch nicht)
Ich hab übrigens auch mal bei dem bild versucht das gras besser hervor zu heben. Das geht aber nur wenn man die gelb-töne richtung grün verschiebt und das lässt die gelben außenspiegel leicht grünlich aussehen. Das ergebniss...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab auch mal das folge-bild bearbeitet, damit es nicht langweilig wird. Diesmal gleich mit weißabgleich, leicht gedämpften rot+gelb und die grün-töne wurden angehoben. (damit die nicht komplett unter gehen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (6. Dezember 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Aber in Deinem Vergleich hast Du, zumindest auf meinem Bildschirm, aus einem Blaustich einen Rotstich gemacht.


Bei mir ist alles normal. Wobei ich gerade das Bild auf meinen 2. Monitor gezogen habe, wo die Farben kräftiger sind. Allerdings ist das bei mir immer noch kein Rotstich 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich komm damit ja nicht klar.


Mit deiner Kamera bist du bestimmt auch nicht von Anfang an klar gekommen? Sehe das so, wie mit der Bildbearbeitung. Man kann sich überall reinarbeiten.


----------



## taks (6. Dezember 2015)

Ein Knopf drücken und es ist doch schon ein bisschen besser 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (6. Dezember 2015)

Was für ein Zauberknopf war das?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Dezember 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Mit deiner Kamera bist du bestimmt auch nicht von Anfang an klar gekommen? Sehe das so, wie mit der Bildbearbeitung. Man kann sich überall reinarbeiten.


Die kamera zu bedienen ist kinderkram und rein intuitiv. Da ist es selbst noch schwieriger an grundlegendes zu denken bzw. erstmal fest zu legen, was man grundlegend will.
Bearbeitung kann dagegen in stundenlangem herum tüfteln enden um dann fest zu stellen, das man doch noch was hätte anders machen können. Dazu hab ich am ende nicht bloß 10 bilder sondern auch mal 500. Ich bearbeite vorm posten zwar extra nochmal aber eben so, das es meinen sehgewohnheiten entspricht und die sehen es quasi nicht so eng.


taks schrieb:


> Ein Knopf drücken und es ist doch schon ein bisschen besser


Welchen knopf?   Ich sehe "nur" eine leichte abdunklung bzw. mehr kontrast. Dadurch  werden die außenspiegel, die eigentlich quietsch-gelb sein sollten (und  die ich schon leicht grün gemacht hab), reichlich grün. Dazu wird das  gras links recht dunkel und das wahre ist das auch nicht.
Jetzt könnte man das bild noch partiell bearbeiten, nur wo fängt man an und wo auf?


----------



## AbeZeamann (7. Dezember 2015)

Dieses Bild stammt aus unserem Urlaub in der Karibik. Wir haben da eine Kaffee-Plantage besichtigt. Leider hatte ich bei dem Ausflug meine Kamera im Auto liegen lassen und musste die Bilder mit dem Handy (Lumia 930) machen.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (7. Dezember 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die kamera zu bedienen ist kinderkram und rein intuitiv. Da ist es selbst noch schwieriger an grundlegendes zu denken bzw. erstmal fest zu legen, was man grundlegend will.
> Bearbeitung kann dagegen in stundenlangem herum tüfteln enden um dann fest zu stellen, das man doch noch was hätte anders machen können.



Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall - bei deinen Bildern sehe ich durchaus noch genügend Potential, bevor du dir überhaupt erst Gedanken über die Bearbeitung machen solltest. An anderer Stelle hatte ich schon mal angesprochen, dass die bloße Argumentation über den "eigenen" Stil die Bilder nicht besser macht. Eher sollte man sich in die Lage der Betrachter versetzen, damit ein Bild für diese interessant wird und im Laufe der Zeit seinen eigenen Stil erarbeiten.

Retorte:


----------



## floppyexe (7. Dezember 2015)

Auch bei der Retorte ist die Messlatte wieder mal hoch angelegt 

OT
Dein Avatar nervt mich.
Der macht meine Glotzen irre


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Dezember 2015)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall - bei deinen Bildern sehe ich durchaus noch genügend Potential, bevor du dir überhaupt erst Gedanken über die Bearbeitung machen solltest.


Inwiefern? An meiner position, an der ich die bilder mache, ist meist nicht viel zu ändern. Es bleibt i.d.r. nur hoch oder tief, wenn nich gerade zu viele zuschauer unterwegs sind.
Aber du wohnst irgendwo im harz? Da können wir uns ja mal bei der roland-rallye in nordhausen treffen (23.4.16) und ich kann dir dann mal meine probleme beim fotografieren zeigen. Da brauchst du aber festes schuhwerk, weil schotter-rallye und ich brauche keine wege um von a nach b zu kommen. Außerdem ist es zu empfehlen, viel brennweite mit zu nehmen. Unter 300mm wird es als reiner zuschauer später zur crop-orgie.


----------



## BillDschirm (7. Dezember 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Inwiefern? An meiner position, an der ich die bilder mache, ist meist nicht viel zu ändern. Es bleibt i.d.r. nur hoch oder tief, wenn nich gerade zu viele zuschauer unterwegs sind.
> Aber du wohnst irgendwo im harz? Da können wir uns ja mal bei der roland-rallye in nordhausen treffen (23.4.16) und ich kann dir dann mal meine probleme beim fotografieren zeigen. Da brauchst du aber festes schuhwerk, weil schotter-rallye und ich brauche keine wege um von a nach b zu kommen. Außerdem ist es zu empfehlen, viel brennweite mit zu nehmen. Unter 300mm wird es als reiner zuschauer später zur crop-orgie.



Ich bin natürlich hinsichtlich der (Motor-) Sportfotografie kein Experte; bin mir aber darüber bewusst, dass entsprechend teures Equipment vorhanden sein muss, damit man auf die benötigten Brennweiten kommt, welche zudem lichtstark sein sollten, damit man es überhaupt schafft, scharfe Bilder zu produzieren. Ich denke, dass zuerst klappen sollte, durchgehend scharfe Bilder zu schießen und auch wenn deine eigene Positionierung schwierig ist, trotzdem mit Blickwinkeln zu experimentieren - sei es nun von einer Anhöhe aus, vom Boden oder von einem Baum. Man könnte auch die eine oder andere Reflexion in den Scheiben mitnehmen, Wasserdurchfahrten, Gebüsch im Vordergrund, durch Äste usw. Das wäre zumindest meine Impression dazu. Mitte 2016 bin ich wohl leider nicht mehr hier; wäre aber auf jeden Fall mal interessant - war noch nie bei einer Rallye. 

@floppy: Besten Dank - das ist tatsächlich mal zufällig auf einem Heimweg entstanden; und der Avatar bleibt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Dezember 2015)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Ich bin natürlich hinsichtlich der (Motor-) Sportfotografie kein Expertem bin mir aber darüber bewusst, dass entsprechend teures Equipment vorhanden sein muss, damit man auf die benötigten Brennweiten kommt, welche zudem lichtstark sein sollten, damit man es überhaupt schafft, scharfe Bilder zu produzieren.


Außer brennweite trifft bei mir nur überhaupt nix zu.  Ich bin hier mit einer mittelklasse aps-c kamera und älteren objektiven unterwegs. Da ist dann auch nix lichtstark und schon garnicht, wenn ich noch einen TK dazwischen schnallen muß. 
Die profis sind übrigens als "presse" unterwegs und brauchen dann auch nicht zwingend brennweite. Die können so nah ran, das da schon als maximum 135mm reichen. 
Jetzt könnte ich zwar versuchen bei der presse mit rein zu kommen, aber dazu fehlt mir der wille. Ich will, das das ganze ein hobby bleibt und ich nach gut dünken und auch extrem kurzfristig diverse rallye`s ansteuern kann.


> Ich denke, dass zuerst klappen sollte, durchgehend scharfe Bilder zu schießen...


Das ist so ein ding und schaffen selbst manch hochglanz-fotografen nicht. Dazu mußt du schon allein aus einem winkel treffen der dafür sogt, das das komplette fahrzeug im schärfebereich der linse ist und das sich alles, von vorn bis hinten und relativ zu einem, in der selben geschwindigkeit bewegt. Das wären dann front-, heck- und seitenansichten. Irgendwie mal schräg von vorn in kurve geht nicht, da sich heck und front, auf der 2d-ebene des bildes, unterschiedlich schnell bewegen dürften. (heck läuft der front hinterher und "hinckt" entsprechend auch in der bewegung etwas hinterher-> ergebniss=front scharf, heck nicht) Das die räder, durch die drehbewegung, und der dreck unscharf sind, ist von mir aber so gewollt.


> ...und auch wenn deine eigene Positionierung schwierig ist, trotzdem mit Blickwinkeln zu experimentieren - sei es nun von einer Anhöhe aus, vom Boden oder von einem Baum. Man könnte auch die eine oder andere Reflexion in den Scheiben mitnehmen, Wasserdurchfahrten, Gebüsch im Vordergrund, durch Äste usw. Das wäre zumindest meine Impression dazu.


Also in der höhe variiere ich schon, was sich halt auf stehen und knien beschränkt. Für bäume klettern bin ich glaube zu alt. 
Mit den wasserdurchfahrten, gebüsch, äste usw. hätte ich auch gern. Nur bin ich bei nationalen/regionalen rennen und nicht WRC. Hier gibt das die streckenführung nicht her und da spreche ich noch nicht davon, das ich die meisten strecken via google erkunde nachdem ich mir am renntag erstmal das programmheft gekauft habe. (ohne hab ich keine streckenpläne) Die strecke vorher noch fix ab zu fahren ist meist unmöglich, da ich nach (teilweise) über 150km anfahrt halt nicht der zeitigste bin. (stichwort hobby)


> Mitte 2016 bin ich wohl leider nicht mehr hier; wäre aber auf jeden Fall mal interessant - war noch nie bei einer Rallye.


April ist zwar bei mir noch nicht jahresmitte, aber egal. Solltest du noch innerhalb deutschlands sein, es gibt auch noch mehr rallye`s hier.  (mit den daten nicht aktuell, da noch von 2015)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Dezember 2015)

Um mal noch ein bild folgen zu lassen, wofür der thread ja auch da ist...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ISO 3200 (prime-entrauschung), 1/250sek, 300 mm, f6.3
Das bild wurde nicht verkleinert und ist von der erze, anfang des jahres.


----------



## BillDschirm (7. Dezember 2015)

Na auf jeden Fall hast du offenbar genug Herausforderungen, die gemeistert werden wollen und das entspricht ja meiner anfänglichen These.  Vielleicht kannst du ja deine Situation, sei es die technische oder organisatorische, verbessern und somit schlussendlich auch deine Bilder (welche ja definitiv nicht schlecht sind). Wie immer gilt: Hauptsache Spaß - wollte aber mal meinen Senf dazugeben.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Dezember 2015)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Na auf jeden Fall hast du offenbar genug Herausforderungen, die gemeistert werden wollen und das entspricht ja meiner anfänglichen These.


Etwas zu verbessern gibt es immer. Nur verdiene ich damit kein geld und hab es auch nicht vor. Ich mach das aus reinem spaß an der freude und zum abschalten. Das man so manchmal noch jemand anderen glücklich machen kann, ist dabei noch ein positiver nebeneffekt. (ab und zu wird man mal an gequatscht, ob man bilder von betreffendem hat)


> Vielleicht kannst du ja deine Situation, sei es die technische oder organisatorische, verbessern und somit schlussendlich auch deine Bilder (welche ja definitiv nicht schlecht sind).


Ich mache halt, was im rahmen meiner möglichkeiten geht. Klar kann ich den rahmen immer weiter ausdehnen, aber wo soll man dann aufhalten? Gutes equipment ist nirgendwo billig und die wochenenden teilweise nur durch die gegend fahrend zu verbringen ist auch nicht so toll, wenn man montags frühs um 5 wieder raus muß. (eigentlich mo-fr)
Ich setze dann halt prioritäten und konzentriere mich auf ein paar rallyes, wo ich auch am WE früh aufstehe. So würde mich mal der bergring-rallye-sprint in teterow interessieren, aber das ist knapp vor der ostsee und ich wohne hier in westsachsen. Da würde dann der aufwand schon etwas größer und der tag elend lang...


> Wie immer gilt: Hauptsache Spaß -





> wollte aber mal meinen Senf dazugeben.


Ist kein thema und ich diskutiere auch gerne mit dir darüber. 
Leider ist halt rallye-fotografie, besonders wenn man nur zuschauer ist, nicht mit landschafts- oder stadt-fotografie zu vergleichen. Du kannst an der strecke einfach nicht frei entscheiden, wo du dich hin stellst.
Dazu kommt noch der allgemeine behörden-wahn für die veranstalter, die leider kaum interessante strecken genehmigt bekommen und die sich dann auch noch, in leichter variation, jährlich wiederholen. So werde ich z.b. auch noch entscheiden müssen, ob ich nächstes jahr zur osterburg-rallye in weida gehe, denn 3 jahre hintereinander die gleichen strecken muß vieleicht auch nicht sein.
Aber wie gesagt, ich gehe gerne mit dir zu einer rallye und du kannst dir selbst ein bild machen. Vieleicht ist ja mal ein schotter-cup o.ä. in deiner nähe. Wenn die veranstaltung nicht gar zu groß ist, kann man sich dort auch noch halbwegs bewegen.


----------



## BillDschirm (9. Dezember 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, ich gehe gerne mit dir zu einer rallye und du kannst dir selbst ein bild machen. Vieleicht ist ja mal ein schotter-cup o.ä. in deiner nähe. Wenn die veranstaltung nicht gar zu groß ist, kann man sich dort auch noch halbwegs bewegen.



Sehr gerne; wäre auf jeden Fall dabei. Lerne ja auch gerne dazu und dreckige & laute Autos, mag wohl fast jeder Kerl.  Sodann, schöne Restwoche @all.


----------



## Deathy93 (9. Dezember 2015)

An apple a day keeps the doctor away!


----------



## Placebo (9. Dezember 2015)

Stay in drugs and don't do school 

Die Idee gefällt mir aber das nächste mal Fingerabdrücke entfernen. Evtl hätte ich bei den Dunklen stellen mit einem schwarzen Pinsel noch etwas nachgeholfen. Ansonsten simpel aber gut umgesetzt.

@TurricanVeteran
Du könntest evtl mal einen Fahrer fragen, ob du nicht privat ein Shooting mit einem Fahrer machen könntest. Dann wäre auch das Licht weniger ein Problem, weil du (im Sommer) 2h vor Sonnenuntergang anfangen könntest (oder du schummelst ein bisschen mit einem starken Blitz).


----------



## Deathy93 (9. Dezember 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> Die Idee gefällt mir aber das nächste mal Fingerabdrücke entfernen.



Oh, daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht 
Danke dir!


----------



## Bunny_Joe (10. Dezember 2015)

Nicht mein Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier die Galerie des Fotografen: https://www.flickr.com/photos/megane_wakui/page1

Ich würde gern wissen, ob solch eine Farbstimmung mir der Kamera möglich ist oder ob das alles im Nachhinein mit Lightroom gemacht wird? 
Wenn ja, wie? Jemand Ideen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Dezember 2015)

Sowas geht nicht out of cam ^^(wobei ooc eh Schwachsinn ist).


----------



## Haiduc (10. Dezember 2015)

@Bunny_Joe
Die Bilder sind alle ziemlich stark bearbeitet.
Die Technik nennt sich "Cross processing" oder auch Crossentwicklung, dabei werden die Farbkanäle mittels Gradationskurven einzeln bearbeitet, oder auch durch farbige Filter wird dieser Effekt erzeugt/ergänzt.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Dezember 2015)

Sagt mal, kennt jemand von euch eine gute Möglichkeit sich in die Nachbearbeitung einzuarbeiten?  Vorzugsweise mit Darkroom oder RawTherapee?  Die Dinger sind gelinde gesagt etwas erschlagend, wenn man noch keine Ahnung hat.  Und nur die jpegs in Gimp nachbearbeiten reicht mir höchstens für schnelle Schnappschüsse für ebay.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde dir wirklich Lightroom empfehlen. 
Ist simpel und durchdacht, jede Menge Tutorials. Das Geld ist gut investiert, muss nicht immer Freeware sein!


----------



## masterX244 (11. Dezember 2015)

Heute morgen mal wieder geflucht.... Ordentlicher Sonnenaufgang aber leider da wo man gut fotografieren konnte nur verdammten Nebel gehabt (aber diesmal die richtige Kamera dabeigehabt)....... (selbe stelle wie der Sonnenaufgang von meinem früheren post)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Dezember 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> @TurricanVeteran
> Du könntest evtl mal einen Fahrer fragen, ob du nicht privat ein  Shooting mit einem Fahrer machen könntest. Dann wäre auch das Licht  weniger ein Problem, weil du (im Sommer) 2h vor Sonnenuntergang anfangen  könntest (oder du schummelst ein bisschen mit einem starken  Blitz).


Kann ich machen, mache mir aber keine hoffnung. Rallye abseits von WRC  und vieleicht noch DRM ist hierzulande ein zuschußgeschäft für alle.  (selbst für die streckenposten )  Glaube nicht, das da jemand ein paar extra runden dreht mal ganz davon  ab, das man ja auch noch ein paar meter feldweg braucht.
Ich hoffe noch darauf, das ich nächstes jahr vieleicht ein paar mehr  schotter-trainings mit bekomme. Die sind ja auch nicht alle öffentlich  und entsprechend weiß da auch nicht jeder von. 



masterX244 schrieb:


> Heute morgen mal wieder geflucht.... Ordentlicher Sonnenaufgang aber leider da wo man gut fotografieren konnte nur verdammten Nebel gehabt (aber diesmal die richtige Kamera dabeigehabt)....... (selbe stelle wie der Sonnenaufgang von meinem früheren post)


Tja... Es gibt tage, da verliert man! Und dann gibt es auch noch tage, da gewinnen die anderen. 

Bild...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Dezember 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich würde dir wirklich Lightroom empfehlen.
> Ist simpel und durchdacht, jede Menge Tutorials. Das Geld ist gut investiert, muss nicht immer Freeware sein!



Ich fände es ok mal einmalig Geld zu zahlen,  aber 12€  monatlich ...    das wird auf Dauer extrem teuer!


----------



## floppyexe (12. Dezember 2015)

Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 6 WIN & MAC (frustfreie Verpackung): Amazon.de: Software


----------



## Placebo (13. Dezember 2015)

Ich werf mal die Konkurrenz in den Raum 
Capure One Pro 9
Mit 75% Rabatt: Capure One Pro 9 for Sony


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Dezember 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> Ich werf mal die Konkurrenz in den Raum
> Capure One Pro 9
> Mit 75% Rabatt: Capure One Pro 9 for Sony



Immerhin gibts dazu eine Trial-Version.  Die werde ich mal drauf hauen, sobald ich Zeit habe mich damit zu befassen.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (13. Dezember 2015)

Hab mal angefangen mich mit der digitalen Bearbeitung auseinander zu setzen. Habe dafür mal Light Zone genommen. Keine Ahnung obs bessere Programme gibt, wollte kein Geld für Lightroom ausgeben 
Hier ein Bild vom Balkon aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie ich mich währenddessen gefühlt habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kontrast zu hoch, oder?


----------



## Haiduc (13. Dezember 2015)

@Bunny_Joe

Das Bild vom Balkon,..ist halt ein Bild vom Balkon! 
Ist echt schwierig etwas darüber zu schreiben ? Es wirkt recht trist und weniger einladend. Das ansprechenste "zumindest empfinde ich das so" ist der Himmel - Aber ansonsten, bleibt es eben ein "Bild vom Balkon"! 
Anhand des Bildes jetzt eine Aussage bzw. Rückschlüsse über das Bildbearbeitungsprogramm zu treffen, empfinde ich als unmöglich. 
Nicht übel nehmen, ist aber meine ehrliche subjektive Meinung. 

Das Bild mit dem Hund finde ich ja ganz witzig, allerdings frage ich mich ob das auch dein Bild ist? 
Mit dem einstellen von "fremden" Bildern und dem "Urheberrecht" ist das halt immer so ne Sache. War selbst Jahrelang in einem Forum für Foto/Bildbearbeitung als MOD unterwegs - da gab es oft mächtigen Ärger in Bezug Urheberrecht, letztendlich sind aber auch hier die Mods gefragt darauf zu achten. Wundere mich auch immer wieder über die lasche Art, wie mit den Avataren "Simpsonspedia" hier umgegangen wird, soll aber auch nicht mein Problem sein. 

Grüßle


----------



## keinnick (13. Dezember 2015)

Das Bild mit dem Hund ist ein Meme, So etwas wird täglich millionenfach in jeweils nur ein paar Sekunden und ohne wirklichen Zeitaufwand erstellt. Ich denke nicht, dass sich dort jemand wegen des Urheberrechts beschwert. Die Webseite, über die es generiert wurde, ist ja zudem als Vermerk im Bild auch vorhanden


----------



## Haiduc (13. Dezember 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das Bild mit dem Hund ist ein Meme, So etwas wird täglich millionenfach in jeweils nur ein paar Sekunden und ohne wirklichen Zeitaufwand erstellt. Ich denke nicht, dass sich dort jemand wegen des Urheberrechts beschwert. Die Webseite, über die es generiert wurde, ist ja zudem als Vermerk im Bild auch vorhanden



Ich hätte jetzt auch keine Bedenken gehabt es als Link einzustellen, aber so?
https://ggr-law.com/social-media-re...n-verbreiten-internet-urheberrecht-abmahnung/


----------



## hann96 (13. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe sehr lange auf diesen Moment gewartet, nun ist er aber endlich da!
Meine Sony Alpha 58 wird durch eine a7s ersetzt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Bild ist aber noch mit der A58 entstanden.


----------



## Deathy93 (13. Dezember 2015)

Von mir auch mal wieder was


----------



## rocky7 (13. Dezember 2015)

Auch von mir mal was aktuelles...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (14. Dezember 2015)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Hab mal angefangen mich mit der digitalen Bearbeitung auseinander zu setzen. Habe dafür mal Light Zone genommen. Keine Ahnung obs bessere Programme gibt, wollte kein Geld für Lightroom ausgeben


Für den Anfang reicht Lightzone aber du solltest irgendwann umsteigen, wenn du dich eingearbeitet hast. Ich würde mal grob Anfang/Mitte 2017 sagen. Software macht gerade bei Landschaftsbildern einen größeren Unterschied als jegliche Objektive jenseits der Kitlinse. Also zu Not lieber mal 250€ für einen Raw-Konverter ausgeben, als 500 für so eine tolle neue Linse 


> Ich hätte jetzt auch keine Bedenken gehabt es als Link einzustellen, aber so?


Der Anwalt, der sich mit dem Thema befasst, hat so viel zu tun, dass er eher an Altersschwäche stirbt, bevor er überhaupt zum PCGHX kommt


----------



## Rat Six (15. Dezember 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 6 WIN & MAC (frustfreie Verpackung): Amazon.de: Software


Nachteil: Man bekommt keine Updates in den Bereichen der Funktionen. Während beim Abomodell neue Funktionen hinzugefügt werden, schaut man bei der normalen Fassung in die Röhre.



Placebo schrieb:


> Ich werf mal die Konkurrenz in den Raum
> Capure One Pro 9


Eigentlich ein gutes Programm, aber mit der neuen Preiserhöhung und dem immer noch ziemlich fehlerhaften Vorgänger ist es halt auch mit Vorsicht zu geniessen. Zudem ist es nur im Bereich der Bearbeitung ein Konkurrent zu Lightroom, bei der Verwaltung hat es noch einen langen Weg vor sich.


----------



## FlyKilla (15. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (15. Dezember 2015)

Rat Six schrieb:


> Eigentlich ein gutes Programm, aber mit der neuen Preiserhöhung und dem immer noch ziemlich fehlerhaften Vorgänger ist es halt auch mit Vorsicht zu geniessen. Zudem ist es nur im Bereich der Bearbeitung ein Konkurrent zu Lightroom, bei der Verwaltung hat es noch einen langen Weg vor sich.


Es kommt auf deine Ansprüche an. Abgesehen von einer Merkfunktion für die letzten 10 Importe von Bilderserien, wäre es mir am liebsten, wenn man diesen ganzen Verwaltungs-Mist auf Ewigkeit aus sämtlichen RAW-Konvertern verbannen würde  Bugs muss jeder selber testen. Bei mir war Lightroom das Problemkind aber ich würde deswegen nicht generell davon abraten.
Für mich war der Kaufgrund für C1 (abgesehen vom Preis) aber ursprünglich ein komplett anderer. Ich wollte ein Programm, das mir merkliche Vorteile gegenüber Photoshop (mit 16bit Lab Farbraum) bringt. Und Lightroom fokussiert sich meiner Meinung zu wenig auf Farben. Ich brauche Ebenen und Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, die über Kurven und einfache Schieberegler hinausgehen. Den Teil bekommt PS auch hin, je nach Anwendungsfall sogar besser.
Preis ist natürlich ein Argument. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich für die Studentenversion von PS CS4 auch über 200€ gezahlt und würde es sofort wieder machen.


----------



## Rat Six (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich rate auchnicht generell von C1 ab, man muss nur wissen worauf man sich einlässt. Ich wollte es mir auch holen und habe auf eine Aktion zum Black Friday gehofft. Mir gefallen die Ergebnisse aus C1 und die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sehr gut. Dafür hätte ich auch die Komfortfunktionen von Lightroom aufgegeben und mir zusätzlich noch Photomechanics für die Verwaltung geholt.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich schaue derzeit immer noch nach einem guten Bearbeitungs-Tool, und bin dabei auf etwas gestoßen was ich nicht verstehe: 

Meine Nikon D3300  wird angeblich nirgendwo in der Bedienung vom PC aus unterstützt.  Nikons eigenes Tool kann es nicht, und Capture One  beispielsweise auch nicht.   Wieso? 

Die Kamera selbst kann das durchaus,  ich habe am Linux PC  Freeware mit der ich die Kamera fernsteuern kann!   Versucht man das künstlich zu beschränken, um einen Kaufgrund für die beinahe identische, aber teurere 5300 zu schaffen?


----------



## hann96 (16. Dezember 2015)

Ein Traum mit Vollformat zu arbeiten! Man muss einfach nicht mehr auf die ISO Werte gucken (bei der SONY A7s sowieso nicht) und jedenfalls ich kann mich dadurch viel besser entfalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- ISO 3200
- 50mm F/1.7
- SLOG-2


----------



## BillDschirm (16. Dezember 2015)

Wenn du das für dich so empfindest, ist das natürlich super. Frage mich nur immer, was die Leute früher so gemacht haben. Offenbar wusste man es damals besser, sich selbst der Situation anzupassen, als die Technik.  Glaube eher, dass viele angehende Fotografen dem Marketing unterwürfig sind, welches ihnen suggeriert, dass eine Vollformat und ähnliches, das Nonplusultra sei. Das soll jetzt keine Grundsatzdiskussion auslösen, möchte nur damit sagen, dass weder das Können im Jetzt, noch das Können in der Zukunft und insbesondere die Ergebnisse nicht davon abhängen, ob man nun eine Vollformat, oder eine Mittelformat besitzt. :p


----------



## Deathy93 (17. Dezember 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Ein Traum mit Vollformat zu arbeiten! Man muss einfach nicht mehr auf die ISO Werte gucken (bei der SONY A7s sowieso nicht) und jedenfalls ich kann mich dadurch viel besser entfalten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich muss ja schon sagen, dass ich dich ein wenig beneide :p
Es wird Zeit, dass ich meine Alpha 58 auch gegen was neues austausche.
Ich hatte da an die Alpha 7 II gedacht


----------



## hann96 (17. Dezember 2015)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Frage mich nur immer, was die Leute früher so gemacht haben.


Die Technik und damit Anspruch ändert sich eben mit der Zeit.

Was aber gesagt werden muss:
Ich bin ein Ex-Alpha 58 Nutzer, der mit fürchterlichem Rauschen wie bei keiner anderen Kamera zu kämpfen hat. Und kommt mir nun bitte keiner damit, dass das halt bei Low-Light so sei / bei hohen ISO Werten.
Wer will, der kann mich mal anschreiben und dann kann ich ihm mal so zeigen, was die A58 so an Rauschen auf Lager hat.



Deathy93 schrieb:


> Ich muss ja schon sagen, dass ich dich ein wenig beneide :p
> Es wird Zeit, dass ich meine Alpha 58 auch gegen was neues austausche.
> Ich hatte da an die Alpha 7 II gedacht


Ich kann dir nur dazu raten


----------



## Deathy93 (17. Dezember 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Ex-Alpha 58 Nutzer, der mit fürchterlichem Rauschen wie bei keiner anderen Kamera zu kämpfen hat. Und kommt mir nun bitte keiner damit, dass das halt bei Low-Light so sei / bei hohen ISO Werten.
> Wer will, der kann mich mal anschreiben und dann kann ich ihm mal so zeigen, was die A58 so an Rauschen auf Lager hat.



Kann ich nur bestätigen! Ab ISO 400 wird es deutlich sichtbar! Das nervt mich auch total!



hann96 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur dazu raten



Ist leider nur eine sehr kostspielige Angelegenheit. Muss ich mir noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen


----------



## hann96 (17. Dezember 2015)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen! Ab ISO 400 wird es deutlich sichtbar! Das nervt mich auch total!


Da bin ich beruhigt! Zum glück bin ich nicht der einzige!
In gefühlt zig Foren haben sie mich schon für verrückt erklärt, dass das Rauschen doch nicht anders sei, als bei der Canon 550d, 600d, etc. 



Deathy93 schrieb:


> Ist leider nur eine sehr kostspielige Angelegenheit. Muss ich mir noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen


Ich habe sie auch "nur" gebraucht gekauft. Zufälligerweise habe ich mal auf Ebay-Kleinanzeigen geguckt und das Angebot war 4 Minuten mit dem Fahrrad von mir zuhause entfernt.
Somit war es auch kein Problem sich mal den Zustand der Kamera anzugucken.


----------



## Deathy93 (17. Dezember 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Ich habe sie auch "nur" gebraucht gekauft. Zufälligerweise habe ich mal auf Ebay-Kleinanzeigen geguckt und das Angebot war 4 Minuten mit dem Fahrrad von mir zuhause entfernt.
> Somit war es auch kein Problem sich mal den Zustand der Kamera anzugucken.



Na, da hattest aber wohl Glück 

Aber selbst gebraucht ist die Anschaffung der Alpha7 II sehr teuer. 
Die aktuellen Angebote bei Ebay sind fast genauso teuer wie die Kamera neu bei diversen Händlern.
Da zahl ich lieber 100 Euro mehr und habe eine nagelneue Kamera, mit Rechnung und Garantie auf meinem Namen.
Momentan lohnt sich es bei mir also nicht, sich die Kamera gebraucht zu kaufen


----------



## DPr (18. Dezember 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Meine Nikon D3300  wird angeblich nirgendwo in der Bedienung vom PC aus unterstützt.  Nikons eigenes Tool kann es nicht, und Capture One  beispielsweise auch nicht.   Wieso?
> Die Kamera selbst kann das durchaus,  ich habe am Linux PC  Freeware mit der ich die Kamera fernsteuern kann!   Versucht man das künstlich zu beschränken, um einen Kaufgrund für die beinahe identische, aber teurere 5300 zu schaffen?


Du hast den Grund schon selber gefunden.
Frei nach " wenn Du mehr Ausstattung haben willst.. nimm halt ein paar Hunderter mehr in die Hand..!!"


----------



## floppyexe (18. Dezember 2015)

*Ein Haus irgendwo...

*5D Mark III + EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS USM
- Mehrfeld
- F/5
- 1/1600
- 128 mm


----------



## Deathy93 (18. Dezember 2015)

Weil Obst so schön ist  .. (  Fokus bissl blöd gesetzt :x  )


----------



## hann96 (18. Dezember 2015)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Da zahl ich lieber 100 Euro mehr und habe eine nagelneue Kamera, mit Rechnung und Garantie auf meinem Namen.


Es gibt keine Garantie auf deinen Namen, sondern nur Garantie auf das Produkt. Das ist genauso, wie mit der komplett Versicherung, die beim Gebrauchtkauf der A7s dabei war. Die kann man weiterreichen, da das Produkt versichert ist und nicht dein Name damit was zu tun hat. 

Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich total daneben liege, aber so hat es mir der Verkäufer / der Laden, wo die Kamera ursprünglich herkommt, versichert, bzw. so steht es auch im Versicherungsschein und wenn ich mich nicht irre auch im Garantie-Schein.


----------



## Deathy93 (18. Dezember 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Garantie auf deinen Namen, sondern nur Garantie auf das Produkt. Das ist genauso, wie mit der komplett Versicherung, die beim Gebrauchtkauf der A7s dabei war. Die kann man weiterreichen, da das Produkt versichert ist und nicht dein Name damit was zu tun hat.
> 
> Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich total daneben liege, aber so hat es mir der Verkäufer / der Laden, wo die Kamera ursprünglich herkommt, versichert, bzw. so steht es auch im Versicherungsschein und wenn ich mich nicht irre auch im Garantie-Schein.



Natürlich hat mein Name etwas damit zu tun, denn manche Hersteller geben die Garantie nur für den Erstkäufer. 
Und selbst wenn die Garantie auch für 2 oder 3 Käufer gilt, verlangen manche Hersteller Abtrittungserklärungen oder was mir schon 2 Mal passiert ist, die reparierte/ausgetauschte Ware wurde zum Erstkäufer versandt.
Als Erstkäufer läuft alles meistens reibungslos ab und man muss sich keine Sorgen machen 

Ich hatte auch schon viele Probleme mit Händlern bezüglich Gebrauchtware (Mindfactory vor allem)
Aber deren Service ist eh beschi**en mMn!


----------



## floppyexe (18. Dezember 2015)

Ist der Name des Erstkäufers auf der Rechnung vermerkt, kann er- muss aber nicht, eine Abtretungserklärung ausstellen. Läuft die Garantie oder Gewährleistung ohnehin über die Seriennummer, was bei technischen Geräten Vorschrift ist, interessiert es den Gasman welcher Name auf der Rechnung steht.
Oberlandesgericht Hamm: Az. 4 U 134/10


----------



## rocky7 (18. Dezember 2015)

Also ich nutze fast nur Canon Geräte, kaufe auch gern mal ein Schnäppchen von privat. Alle Geräte sind in meinem Canon CPS Portal eingetragen und bei Reparaturen, oder Check & Clean wird die Rechnungskopie mitgesendet. Es wurde noch nie gefragt, ob ich der Erstbesitzer o.ä. bin. Die Arbeiten und Reparaturen werden ausgeführt und was auf Gewährleistung ist, wird ohne Rückfrage und anfallenden Kosten für mich repariert. 

Welcher Hersteller hat denn solche Regelungen?


----------



## Deathy93 (18. Dezember 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Ist der Name des Erstkäufers auf der Rechnung vermerkt, kann er- muss aber nicht, eine Abtretungserklärung ausstellen. Läuft die Garantie oder Gewährleistung ohnehin über die Seriennummer, was bei technischen Geräten Vorschrift ist, interessiert es den Gasman welcher Name auf der Rechnung steht.
> Oberlandesgericht Hamm: Az. 4 U 134/10



Die Garantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung jedes Herstellers, soweit ich weiß. Das heißt, die dürfen die Regeln bestimmen, wie sie lustig sind.



rocky7 schrieb:


> Welcher Hersteller hat denn solche Regelungen?



Bei Panasonic war es mal so. Bei Asus hatte ich deswegen auch schon Probleme.
Mehr Hersteller kenne ich auch nicht.
Ich weiß auch nicht, ob sich das mittlerweile bei den genannten Herstellern geändert hat.

Zu Asus wurde kürzlich noch ein Thread diesbezüglich eröffnet > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/asus/417006-restgarantie-nicht-uebertragbar-auf-zweitkaeufer.html


----------



## rocky7 (18. Dezember 2015)

Ist schon recht komisch, hatte von solchen Problemen noch nie gehört. Danke für die Info...


----------



## floppyexe (19. Dezember 2015)

Und Vorwerk ist nach Massenprodesten freiwillig zurück gerudert.


----------



## der_yappi (19. Dezember 2015)

Wäre dafür nicht der DI Diskussionsthread der bessere Platz?

Hier sollte es eher um Bilder, als um Garantie/Gewährleistungsfragen gehen...


----------



## BillDschirm (19. Dezember 2015)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Wäre dafür nicht der DI Diskussionsthread der bessere Platz?
> 
> Hier sollte es eher um Bilder, als um Garantie/Gewährleistungsfragen gehen...



Die ganze Aufteilung ist generell verwirrend. Einen Thread für jeweils einen Bereich der Fotografie (Natur, Portraits, usw.) + EIN allgemeiner Diskussionsthread hätte gereicht. Kritiken sollten direkt im jeweiligen Thread erlaubt sein.


----------



## Deathy93 (19. Dezember 2015)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Wäre dafür nicht der DI Diskussionsthread der bessere Platz?
> 
> Hier sollte es eher um Bilder, als um Garantie/Gewährleistungsfragen gehen...



Wird keiner sterben von.
Kann halt mal passieren ^^


----------



## der_yappi (19. Dezember 2015)

Alles mit der OMD M-10 + Pana 20mm f1.7 Kombi


Versuch den Großen Wagen reinzukriegen und etwas mit dem kleinen Wagen (=Auto) zu verknüpfen
LiveTime / LiveBulb Funktion



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nebel in der Senke und klarer Sternenhimmel.
Durch die längere Belichtung via LiveTime/LiveBulb sind die Sterne hier nicht zu scharf oder sie wären nicht drauf...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alb-Wehr in der Ortsmitte von Ettlingen.
Diesmal via LiveComposite. Hier fangen die Lichter nicht so leicht an auszubrennen oder überzubelichten wie bei den anderen beiden Live-Modi



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haiduc (19. Dezember 2015)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Kritiken sollten direkt im jeweiligen Thread erlaubt sein.



Sehe ich auch so,

alles andere ist Mumpitz. Ich, werde jedenfalls keine Bilder in einem Extra-Thred kommentieren, da schreibe ich "wie bisher" eher gar nichts zu. Auch wenn es der Übersichtlichkeit dienen sollte, fehlt einfach der direkte Bezug zum Bild Punkt


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaube ihr versteht da was falsch weil
DI-Amateur-Thread= Bilder posten und kritisieren/ darüber diskutieren
DI- und Natur-Thread= Bilder posten und schauen (gegen 1-2 posts an randbemerkungen sagt keiner was, aber keine diskussion drüber)
DI-Diskussions-Thread= allgemeines gelaber ohne bilder (höchstens welche um etwas zu verdeutlichen)
Ich sehe da irgendwie kein problem. 
Gut, manche bilder im DI-Thread sind aus verschiedenen positionen vieleicht auch diskussionswürdig, aber für die 1-2 threads kann man sich das ja verkneifen. Schließlich hat jeder ein anderes empfinden für "schönheit" und ich gehe auch mal davon aus, das hier fast ausschließlich amateure bilder posten. 
Ich poste meine letztlich nicht ganz umsonst fast ausschließlich im amateur-thread. Da kann man nach herzenslust diskutieren und das notfalls auch so lange, bis wir alle alt, grau und schrumplig sind.


----------



## rocky7 (20. Dezember 2015)

Tornado 45*19 im vollen Vorbeiflug.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Dezember 2015)

Hast du das geschossen?  Wie kommst du zu der Möglichkeit?


----------



## rocky7 (20. Dezember 2015)

Ja sicher habe ich es geschossen, sonst würde ich es hier nicht einstellen.
Ich spotte ab und an bei einem Fliegerhorst.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Dezember 2015)

rocky7 schrieb:


> Ja sicher habe ich es geschossen, sonst würde ich es hier nicht einstellen.
> Ich spotte ab und an bei einem Fliegerhorst.



In welcher Höhe ist der denn?  Die Tornado ist ja auf Wolkenhöhe ...


----------



## rocky7 (20. Dezember 2015)

Nein das schaut nur so aus, die Maschinen machen immer mal einen Touch-and-Go, sowie Durchflug über die Rollbahn.


----------



## rocky7 (20. Dezember 2015)

Anbei mal noch die Maschine, wie sie auf mich zuka.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Dezember 2015)

rocky7 schrieb:


> Ich spotte ab und an bei einem Fliegerhorst.


Wo gibt es denn einen bei uns? 
Achja, und bei der ausrüstung machst du ja anscheinend auch keine halben sachen. 

Und noch ein bild...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (20. Dezember 2015)

Welcher Horst ist das?


----------



## floppyexe (20. Dezember 2015)

rocky7 schrieb:


> Tornado 45*19 im vollen Vorbeiflug.


Was ist mit der rechten Schubdüse und dem rechten Zusatztank los?


----------



## hann96 (20. Dezember 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Achja, und bei der ausrüstung machst du ja anscheinend auch keine halben sachen. ]


Ich hoffe mal, die war nur ausgeliehen


----------



## rocky7 (20. Dezember 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Was ist mit der rechten Schubdüse und dem rechten Zusatztank los?


Dort habe ich etwas zu stark die Tiefen angehoben, deshalb schaut es nicht so gut aus.


----------



## rocky7 (20. Dezember 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, die war nur ausgeliehen


 Nein da ist nichts ausgeliehen.


----------



## rocky7 (20. Dezember 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Welcher Horst ist das?


Es ist der Fliegerhorst Ingolstadt/Manching.
Dort wird unter anderem auch der Eurofighter gebaut.


----------



## taks (20. Dezember 2015)

Hier noch was von den Ferien vor einem Jahr. Leider nur Smartphone.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und noch der Sandhaufen welcher uns zwei Stunden gekostet hat ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (20. Dezember 2015)

Mein treues Gefährt und die Tiger and Turtle in Duisburg (Y)


----------



## rocky7 (20. Dezember 2015)

Ist schon recht dunkel, aber was sind das da für zwei fette Sensorpopel am Vorderrad?


----------



## Deathy93 (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe keine Ahnung :o

Schmutz auf der Linse vllt?


----------



## rocky7 (20. Dezember 2015)

Nene, auf der Linse bestimmt nicht. Das sind Sensorpopel "Schmutz".


----------



## Deathy93 (20. Dezember 2015)

So Popel sind weg


----------



## rocky7 (20. Dezember 2015)

Sehr gut...


----------



## rocky7 (20. Dezember 2015)

Hier noch mal Kap Arkona auf der Insel Rügen...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (21. Dezember 2015)

.........


----------



## rocky7 (21. Dezember 2015)

Eine Airbus A400M im Landeanflug.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (21. Dezember 2015)

Was älteres




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch der kleine Mäher 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Dezember 2015)

Hi!


rocky7 schrieb:


> Eine Airbus A400M im Landeanflug.



Eine?
Ich dachte, die haben nur eine flugfähige!


----------



## rocky7 (21. Dezember 2015)

Keine Ahnung wie viele flugfähig sind, hätte ich das Eine weglassen sollen?


----------



## Deathy93 (22. Dezember 2015)

Stairs to heaven


----------



## Bunny_Joe (23. Dezember 2015)

Hab schnell einen Schnappschuss gemacht, als ich das Flugzeug von den Wolken umzingelt sah.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Dezember 2015)

.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. Dezember 2015)

Fröhliche Weihnachten wünschen ich allen Knipstanten hier im Forum .
(OK bischen spät^^)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher welches Bild ich zu Weihnachten verschicken soll (Feierlich^^).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Oder doch das??





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Weihnachtsman in Peking??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*PS.: MeinSohn hat mir ein Teleobjektiv von Canon geschenkt  EFS 55-250mm /4-5.6 IS STM

*


----------



## taks (27. Dezember 2015)

Frühling im Wintersportgebiet -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe Gestern und Heute,mit meinem Neuen Tele(Canon EFS 55-250mm) ,den Mond versucht abzulichten.
Gestern voll Dämliche Einstellungen gewählt.(zu lange belichtet).
Hab mir dann noch ein Video von Benjamin Jaworsky angesehen(https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hI92-xVn0s) und Heute mit den Richtigen Werten gearbeitet .
Ein bischen vergrössert und geschärft.

Mein erstes Mondbild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps.:Ja er ist nicht mehr ganz Rund ,Gestern war er schöner ^^.


----------



## rocky7 (28. Dezember 2015)

Na für den Anfang ist er doch gar nicht so schlecht geworden. Schade ist, dass du keine ExIF Daten mit im Bild belassen hast. So hätte man evtl. noch sehen können, was man noch verbessern kann. Immer schön dran bleiben.


----------



## floppyexe (28. Dezember 2015)

Ein weiteres Pic zur Serie: not typical spanish architecture.


----------



## rocky7 (28. Dezember 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Pic zur Serie: not typical spanish architecture.


Ein sehr interessantes Bild, auch wenn im Himmel schon ganz schöne TWA`s zu sehen sind. Darf ich fragen, wo dieses Bild entstanden ist?


----------



## floppyexe (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe mal auf die schnelle 4% Rauschen hinzugefügt. die TWA's sind fast weg.
Das Bild ist hier entstanden: 
https://www.google.de/maps/place/NA...0x129792500c046be3:0xad28b4273782ab2d!6m1!1e1


----------



## BillDschirm (28. Dezember 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Ich habe mal auf die schnelle 4% Rauschen hinzugefügt. die TWA's sind fast weg.
> Das Bild ist hier entstanden:
> https://www.google.de/maps/place/NA...0x129792500c046be3:0xad28b4273782ab2d!6m1!1e1



Die Vignette ist gruselig; ohne wäre definitiv besser.  Ganz symmetrisch ist es auch nicht - vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## rocky7 (28. Dezember 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Ich habe mal auf die schnelle 4% Rauschen hinzugefügt. die TWA's sind fast weg.


 Ja so gefällt es mir schon besser.


----------



## floppyexe (28. Dezember 2015)

BillDschirm schrieb:


> Die Vignette ist gruselig; ohne wäre definitiv besser.


Ist gewollt.
An dem Gebäude ist technisch nichts symmetrisch. Keine geraden Kanten, Linien etc. Typisch spanisch...oder eben auch nicht was den Stil betrifft. Nicht einmal die Hausfront zur Gasse hin ist gerade. Passt aber richtig gut in das Künstlerviertel hinein.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. Dezember 2015)

rocky7 schrieb:


> Na für den Anfang ist er doch gar nicht so schlecht geworden. Schade ist, dass du keine ExIF Daten mit im Bild belassen hast. So hätte man evtl. noch sehen können, was man noch verbessern kann. Immer schön dran bleiben.



Hab noch das Orginal* out of Cam*.Ich Fotografiere nur noch JPG (keine Ahnung was ich mit RAW`s machen soll ).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS.: Würde ein Polfilter die Aufnahme verbessern ??


----------



## floppyexe (28. Dezember 2015)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> keine Ahnung was ich mit RAW`s machen soll .


Fehler ausbügeln.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. Dezember 2015)

Ja aber mit RAW Progs bin ich Hoffnungslos überfordert,muss ich mich erst mal einarbeiten^^.
Ich hatte mal Raw Therapie runtergeladen.
Für Photoshop hab ich kein Geld übrig.


----------



## BillDschirm (28. Dezember 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Ist gewollt.
> An dem Gebäude ist technisch nichts symmetrisch. Keine geraden Kanten, Linien etc. Typisch spanisch...oder eben auch nicht was den Stil betrifft. Nicht einmal die Hausfront zur Gasse hin ist gerade. Passt aber richtig gut in das Künstlerviertel hinein.



Deine Aufnahme ist nicht symmetrisch, es ging nicht um das Gebäude.  Raster drauf und du wirst es sehen; der Blickwinkel ist einfach verschoben. Das die Vignette gewollt ist, sehe ich auch, immerhin wurde sie künstlich hinzugefügt - macht sie aber auch nicht besser, da sie in das Gebäude hineinreicht. Na wie auch immer...


----------



## Bunny_Joe (28. Dezember 2015)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Für Photoshop hab ich kein Geld übrig.



Man bekommt Photoshop & Lightroom zusammen für 12€/monat. Das ist weniger als ich für ein ordentliches Mittagessen im Restaurant ausgebe.


----------



## Deathy93 (28. Dezember 2015)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Ja aber mit RAW Progs bin ich Hoffnungslos überfordert,muss ich mich erst mal einarbeiten^^.
> Ich hatte mal Raw Therapie runtergeladen.
> Für Photoshop hab ich kein Geld übrig.



Ich benutze auch RawTherapee für meine RAW's

Reicht mir vollkommen aus!


Mein Huawei P8 (Fokus liegt gewollt auf der LED oben rechts )


----------



## rocky7 (28. Dezember 2015)

Hier mal der Mond aus meiner Sicht, von voriger Woche.
​​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. Dezember 2015)

Wow
Ist ja richtig Geil.
Was hast du für ein Tele??
300mm ??


----------



## rocky7 (28. Dezember 2015)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Was hast du für ein Tele??
> 300mm ??


Nein diese Aufnahme entstand mit einem 400mm Superteleobjektiv und einem 2x Telekonverter. Also insgesammt 800mm Brennweite und mit 50 Megapixel fotografiert. Ich hatte auch kein Stativ dazu verwendet, ich hatte mich nur am Fensterrahmen angelehnt.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. Dezember 2015)

Ist echt der Wahnsinn .
Hatte nochmal die Orginaldatei Hochgeladen mit Exif -Dateien.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-alle-bilder-kritik-beratung-post7926586.html
Für verbesserungsvorschläge.


----------



## rocky7 (28. Dezember 2015)

Unsere Workflows sind total unterschiedlich. 




Blende, du hast 11 und ich 7.1. Eine zu hohe Blende bringt eine unnötige Erhöhung des ISO mit sich. Durch zu hohe Blende kann es auch zu Beugungsunschärfe kommen.
Belichtungszeit, Deine ist recht lang, in dieser langen Zeit kann viel passieren, z.B. flimmern usw. Also solltest du eine hohe Verschlussgeschwindigkeit anstreben. Auch deshalb, mehr abblenden.
ISO, Dort kannst du ruhig ISO 400 einstellen, das sollte mit deiner Kamera noch ok sein und nicht zu stark rauschen. Auch dadurch kommst du zu höherer Verschlussgeschwindigkeit.
Belichtungsmessung, Dort verwende ich immer die Spotmessung. Dadurch wird ein kleiner Bereich gemessen und nicht der komplette Mond.
Belichtung, Dort stelle ich immer auf AV, also der Kamera die Blende vorgeben. Bei meiner Kombination ist die Blende 7.1 optimal.

Wenn du deine Kamera auf dem Stativ hast, solltest du auch den IS "Bildstabilisator" abschalten. Nicht jedes Objektiv kann erkennen, dass es momentan auf einem Stativ sitzt.

Anbei mal noch ein Bild mit den ExIF Daten. Links ist deine Einstellung und rechts sind meine.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Dezember 2015)

Vielen Dank für deine Tips .Muss ich beim Nächsten mal Ausprobieren.
Bin noch nicht der Profi und freue mich über Hilfe.


----------



## floppyexe (29. Dezember 2015)

Ist glaube ich keiner hier.


----------



## XT1024 (29. Dezember 2015)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> PS.: Würde ein Polfilter die Aufnahme verbessern ??


Der würde wohl nur Licht schlucken und das ist in dem Fall eher nicht hilfreich.


RawTherapee finde ich ja überaus unübersichtlich. Normalerweise arbeite ich mich durch sämtliche unbekannten Programme aber bei diesem Wust an Reglern und Optionen: 
DxO & Advanced Photoshop | www.dxo.com Falls es noch geht und die Kamera in der Liste ist könnte das ja besser als jpg sein. Aber ist nicht alles besser als jpg? 



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Man bekommt Photoshop & Lightroom zusammen für 12€/monat. Das ist weniger als ich für ein ordentliches Mittagessen im Restaurant ausgebe.


Und in 5 Jahren wären das dann doch 650-720 €? Aber wenn man LR+PS permanent nutzt, warum auch nicht?
Ich würde ja  die Bilder ein Jahr lang sammeln und dann einen Monat bearbeiten aber...


----------



## Deathy93 (30. Dezember 2015)

Schloss Herten


----------



## floppyexe (31. Dezember 2015)

La Seu inside.

Allen Forenusern einen guten Rutsch und ein gesundes neues Jahr.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. Januar 2016)

Frohes und Gesundes Neues Jahr,wünsche ich allen PCGH´lern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masterX244 (1. Januar 2016)

Da hast du aber Glück gehabt mit der "Renderdistanz" und keine Extreme Nebelsuppe gehabt, manche Raketen von meinen Nachbarn waren kaum zu erkennen weil sie zu hoch gestiegen sind.
Und:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (1. Januar 2016)

Eine Familie und ihr Feuerwerk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Daten, wenn wer will

Nikon D3300
ISO-800
F/5.6
1/5 Sek.
bearbeitet mit Lightroom


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. Januar 2016)

masterX244 schrieb:


> Da hast du aber Glück gehabt mit der "Renderdistanz" und keine Extreme Nebelsuppe gehabt, manche Raketen von meinen Nachbarn waren kaum zu erkennen weil sie zu hoch gestiegen sind.


Ja war schön Klar.
Ich hatte das Dachfenster ausgehangen ,auf der Straßenabgewandten Seite (Da war weniger beschuss
)und hab zur Stadt hin mit Teleobjektiv "geknipst". (Wurd trotzdem sehr kalt hab meine Finger nicht mehr gespürt).
Die Kirche mit dem Mond fand ich so Mystisch .
Rauchig wurde es aber hinterher auch.
(Über den Dächern von MG   )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS.: Hätte besser den Bildstabi drinngelassen,bei dem Holzboden^^.


----------



## MadPolygon (1. Januar 2016)

Hier mal meine ersten "Gehversuche" . War leider recht nebelig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde sie ein wenig Hell.

Ich hab mal etwas Dunkler gemacht .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonst sind die Bilder sehr schön.


----------



## MadPolygon (1. Januar 2016)

Geschossen wurden die Bilder mit ner Lumix DMC-G3 mit dem Kit-Objektiv (14-42mm). Einstellungen waren: F/11; 3.2 Sekunden Belichtungszeit; ISO 160; 14mm Brennweite.
Vielleicht hätte ich die Blende doch auf F/13 oder noch höher lassen sollen, dass es noch etwas "knackiger" aussieht. Aber danke für den Tipp mit dem Verdunkeln . Alles in allem bin ich aber zufrieden, besonders wenn man bedenkt, dass ich die Sachen auch noch selbst gezündet hab


----------



## FlyKilla (1. Januar 2016)

Geschmeidiges 2016, Euch allen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. Januar 2016)

Den ISO Wert hättest du auch noch veringern können.ISO 100 hat doch deine Panasonic ?


@Flykilla:Sehr schön mit den Wasserspiegelungen.


----------



## MadPolygon (1. Januar 2016)

Leider nicht, 160 ist der geringste Wert.


----------



## masterX244 (1. Januar 2016)

War als ich gekniupst hab mit ner DMC-G5 unterwegs, auch erste Versuche, hab rumexperimentiert und aus der Hand knipsen müssen. Belichtung war afaik 1/13 bei ISo 200. Rest sollte in den EXIF-daten stehen. Ich hatte auch den "spaß" mit selber anzünden und dann auch noch knipsen und hab dummerweise die Ersatzlunte statt der normalen erwischt und damit das beste gleich am anfang verschossen.......


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. Januar 2016)

Gute Tips kann man ja im I-Net erfahren.(Googeln)
Hatte auch nochmal aufgefrischt.
Wenn vorhanden Stativ,da Langzeitbelichtung.
Iso so tief wie geht.
Blende von 7-13 sollte man dann ausprobieren.
Fokus auf unendlich stellen(Autofokous aus).
Dann mit Fehrnauslöser "Knipsen".
Sind Richtwerte und können nach Bedarf angepasst werden.
Bei Dunkelheit und Feuerwerke sind mit das Schwierigste was man Ablichten kann.
Beim Nächsten mal wird besser...bestimmt .


----------



## call_911 (2. Januar 2016)

Frohes neues Jahr euch allen


Hier mal meine "Ausbeute". War ziemlich neblig aber noch zu verkraften.

Nikon D5300
Sigma 17-50
Blende 2.8
ISO 100






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (2. Januar 2016)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> @Flykilla:Sehr schön mit den Wasserspiegelungen.


Danke. 

Hier mal eine kleine vorher-nachher Reihe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (2. Januar 2016)

Frohes Neues & schöne Bilder!
Ich war leider nicht mehr fähig, Bilder zu schießen.

Ich habe wohl ein wenig zu tief ins Glas geschaut!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe Heute mal ein Video mit "Foto-Hacks" gesehen.
Darin zeigt er zb. wie mithilfe einfacher Mittel Fotographie Effekte erzeugt.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z3MohNj9eVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hab das mal mit dem Boket versucht.(Boket Nahaufnahme vom Motiv,Hintergrundlichter Dicke unscharfe "Bubbel")
Hier mal das Testbild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wichtig ist das die Figur nicht zu Groß ist und genau in der Mitte der Linse.
Ist noch nicht perfeckt aber ne Anregung für euch.
(Hab die Pappe nicht mit Tesa angeklebt das versaut das Objektiv,ein Gummiband Tut es auch oder Drat^^)


----------



## hann96 (4. Januar 2016)

Ich bin heute Nachmittag  erst wieder aus dem Urlaub angekommen, habe mich aber sofort an die Bearbeitung / Aussortierung von 1223 Bildern gemacht.
Hier mal zwei Bilder, die bei einem kleinem Konzert entstanden sind. Die Brennweite dürfte dort 200mm sein + Telekonverter (also 400mm).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ISO 80.000 (Pic 1), ISO 51.200 (Pic 2) wohlgemerkt! Und das dort zu erkennbare rauschen stammt eher vom Objektiv, als von der Kamera.
Die hohen ISO Zahlen kommen a) von dem hohen Shutter, den ich wählte und b) wegen der Blende, die vom Konverter verdoppelt wird (aus 4.5 mach 9)


----------



## Deathy93 (4. Januar 2016)

hann96 schrieb:


> Ich bin heute Nachmittag  erst wieder aus dem Urlaub angekommen, habe mich aber sofort an die Bearbeitung / Aussortierung von 1223 Bildern gemacht.
> Hier mal zwei Bilder, die bei einem kleinem Konzert entstanden sind. Die Brennweite dürfte dort 200mm sein + Telekonverter (also 400mm).
> 
> 
> ...



Meine Alpha 58 rauscht bei ISO 1600 mindestens genauso stark


----------



## hann96 (5. Januar 2016)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Meine Alpha 58 rauscht bei ISO 1600 mindestens genauso stark


Naja - jetzt untertreibe hier mal nicht. Dieses Rauschen ist schon bei ISO 400 zu sehen...


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (5. Januar 2016)

hann96 schrieb:


> Naja - jetzt untertreibe hier mal nicht. Dieses Rauschen ist schon bei ISO 400 zu sehen...



Pardon, du hast ja Recht!


----------



## floppyexe (5. Januar 2016)

Du kriegst mal kein like- klick.
Ich schreibe einfach: geil


----------



## Deathy93 (5. Januar 2016)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Du kriegst mal kein like- klick.
> Ich schreibe einfach: geil



Merci!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Januar 2016)

Ich muß mir wohl doch noch was für den winter suchen....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...denn von mir aus könnte meine saison schon wieder los gehen.


----------



## hann96 (5. Januar 2016)

Irgendwo im Wald in der Nähe einer Ski Piste...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:
Hat hier irgendjemand einen gut kalibrierten Bildschirm und kann mir sagen, ob das Bild übersättigt ist?


----------



## totovo (5. Januar 2016)

Übersättigt und blaustichig und der Schwarz-Wert ist auch zu hoch für meinen Geschmack


----------



## hann96 (6. Januar 2016)

totovo schrieb:


> Übersättigt und blaustichig und der Schwarz-Wert ist auch zu hoch für meinen Geschmack


Danke, ist dein Bildschirm richtig kalibriert? Bei mir wird es nämlich auf meinem großen Bildschirm nicht übersättigt angezeigt, aber auf meinem 2. Bildschirm. Der 2. Bildschirm ist allerdings von der Quali schlechter und er ist auch älter...
Und das mit dem Kontrast ist so gewollt, damit die Aufmerksamkeit auf den Stein gelenkt wird. Womöglich ist bei dir aber auch der Kontrast viel stärker, wenn es bei dir übersättigt ist und bei mir auf meinem 1. Bildschirm (wo ich auch die Bilder bearbeite) net


----------



## Deathy93 (6. Januar 2016)

hann96 schrieb:


> Danke, ist dein Bildschirm richtig kalibriert? Bei mir wird es nämlich auf meinem großen Bildschirm nicht übersättigt angezeigt, aber auf meinem 2. Bildschirm. Der 2. Bildschirm ist allerdings von der Quali schlechter und er ist auch älter...
> Und das mit dem Kontrast ist so gewollt, damit die Aufmerksamkeit auf den Stein gelenkt wird. Womöglich ist bei dir aber auch der Kontrast viel stärker, wenn es bei dir übersättigt ist und bei mir auf meinem 1. Bildschirm (wo ich auch die Bilder bearbeite) net



Übersättigt vielleicht ein wenig, allerdings starker Blaustich. (Sowohl auf meinem Handy als auch auf meinem Monitor)


@Topic 
Mal was anderes


----------



## totovo (6. Januar 2016)

Also mein Monitor ist kalibriert


----------



## der_yappi (6. Januar 2016)

Mal noch was von vor ca 2 Wochen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (6. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich finde ich das Bild ja ganz gut - aber ich rege mich gerade tierisch über mich selbst auf, dass ich nicht die Skier abgeschnallt habe und in die Hocke gegangen bin, um von weiter unten das Bild zu machen und somit noch die Bergspitzen drauf zu haben. Auch wenn dann das Motiv vielleicht schon weg gewesen wäre (das war nämlich der Grund, warum ich es nicht gemacht habe), wäre es aus meiner jetzigen Sicht, das Risiko Wert.


----------



## totovo (6. Januar 2016)

Wo ist das? Der Kegel kommt mir extrem bekannt vor!


----------



## hann96 (6. Januar 2016)

totovo schrieb:


> Wo ist das? Der Kegel kommt mir extrem bekannt vor!


Zauchensee... (Salzburger Land). Vielleicht kommst du nicht auf den Namen, da du zuletzt vor einigen Jahren da warst, denn inzwischen haben sie dort ziemlich viel platt gemacht / umgebaut.


----------



## rocky7 (6. Januar 2016)

Mal was zum Thema Peoble...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (7. Januar 2016)

hann96 schrieb:


> Zauchensee... (Salzburger Land). Vielleicht kommst du nicht auf den Namen, da du zuletzt vor einigen Jahren da warst, denn inzwischen haben sie dort ziemlich viel platt gemacht / umgebaut.



Ha!

Wusste ich es doch. Joa, dürfte schon 4 Jahre her sein, als ich zuletzt da war!
Aber gut zu wissen, dass wenigstens dort genug Schnee zum Skifahren ist, vielleicht klappts ja dieses Jahr noch!


----------



## hann96 (7. Januar 2016)

totovo schrieb:


> Aber gut zu wissen, dass wenigstens dort genug Schnee zum Skifahren ist, vielleicht klappts ja dieses Jahr noch!


Sag mal Bescheid, bin wahrscheinlich Ostern wieder da. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal 

Auch wieder in Zauchensee...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier ist allerdings in Flachau...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Januar 2016)

hann96 schrieb:


> Sag mal Bescheid, bin wahrscheinlich Ostern wieder da. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal


HA!... da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob das was wird. Ich könnte theoretisch auch so mal bei totovo vorbei hirschen und schaff das nicht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Liegt wohl doch daran, das unsere motiv-wahl "leicht" unterschiedlich ist.


----------



## hann96 (7. Januar 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> HA!... da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob das was wird. Ich könnte theoretisch auch so mal bei totovo vorbei hirschen und schaff das nicht.


Naja - es ist auch ein Unterschied, ob man gerade im gleichem Skigebiet ist und nur eine PN absenden muss, wo man ist, anstatt erstmal ins Auto zu steigen, um 10, 20 oder vielleicht sogar 30 Minuten zu fahren. 

Nochmal nen Bild, allerdings von der Reiteralm 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe es mal bewusst auf meinem Bildschirm leicht untersättigt, damit es bei euren Bildschirmen richtig dargestellt wird


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. Januar 2016)

BautznerSnef[ATTACH=CONFIG schrieb:
			
		

> 872936[/ATTACH]




Ist das nicht von Rocketbeen TV ??
Nice.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. Januar 2016)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zeigt iwie das Bild nicht^^.


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. Januar 2016)

Jupp, Rocketbeans  (Gabs zu Weihnachten )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Januar 2016)

Bin gerade dabei die kühlung meines HTPC`s zu optimieren und um den wirklich voll und mit maximaler hitzeentwicklung aus zu lasten geht DXO Optics natürlich optimal. (kein anderes programm bringt die cpu so dermaßen zum schwitzen)
Das hat natürlich zur folge, das ich ein paar bilder nochmal neu bearbeite und entwickle...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(das bild ist nur zugeschnitten, nicht verkleinert o.ä.)


----------



## hann96 (9. Januar 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. Januar 2016)

*Jup mir auch .*
Ich war Heute was Spazieren,letzter Urlaubstag.
Ich muste mal das Tele ausprobieren.

Canon EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS STM - EF-S Objektive - Canon Deutschland

Zuallererst muste(muß) ich mich daran gewöhnen  nicht so Dicht an die Motive ran^^.
Bekomme ich sonnst nicht scharf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Buntspecht bei der Arbeit ,konnte ihn leider nicht anders Ablichten.
So viel leben ist im Mom auch nicht zu finden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als letztes noch eine Blume .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Januar 2016)

Mal noch ein auto von der mossandl...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (10. Januar 2016)

Feuerwerk der Turnkunst in Braunschweig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ein Panorama:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (11. Januar 2016)

Bald wird man die Dekoration wieder abnehmen...

Out of cam:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Januar 2016)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Out of cam:



Sieht man. 
Kontrastarm, unterbelichtet und auch nicht auf den Hintergrund geachtet.

Out of Cam ist kein Qualitätsmerkmal, sondern bedeutet lediglich "ich überlasse der Kamera die Gestaltung des Bildes". 
Leider ist dies meist alles andere als ansehnlich.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. Januar 2016)

Out of Cam bedeutet aber auch das es nicht mit einem Program nachbearbeitet wurde.
Man kann die Orginal Qualität des Bildes besser beurteilen.


----------



## Deathy93 (12. Januar 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Sieht man.
> Kontrastarm, unterbelichtet und auch nicht auf den Hintergrund geachtet..



Stellt man doch alles selbst ein?!  

Außer im Automatik Modus, da geht natürlich nichts#

Out of cam bedeutet doch nur ohne Nachbearbeitung?!
Aber auch ohne Nachbearbeitung kann man den Kontrast bei der Kamera einstellen. Belichtung, Blende etc ja sowieso.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Januar 2016)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Out of Cam bedeutet aber auch das es nicht mit einem Program nachbearbeitet wurde.
> Man kann die Orginal Qualität des Bildes besser beurteilen.



Dafür hat die Camera "nachbearbeitet". Ob das besser ist?


----------



## Keinem (12. Januar 2016)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Out of cam bedeutet doch nur ohne Nachbearbeitung?!
> Aber auch ohne Nachbearbeitung kann man den Kontrast bei der Kamera einstellen. Belichtung, Blende etc ja sowieso.



Jap, ohne Nachbearbeitung.

Bezüglich der Belichtung: Das könnte man natürlich noch deutlich anpassen. Optimal ist das nämlich nicht.

Ich bin ansonsten jedoch zufrieden. Immerhin war's auf'm Sprung und das Objektiv ist komplett manuell. Da ist nichts mit Belichtungsmessung  ...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Januar 2016)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Immerhin war's auf'm Sprung und das Objektiv ist komplett manuell. Da ist nichts mit Belichtungsmessung  ...


Mit was hast du fotografiert? Meiner pentax ist das manuelle objektiv egal. Selbst ohne blendsteuerung und dem ganzen zeugs hab ich eine belichtungsmessung und die kamera hilft mir beim scharf stellen. (zeigt an, wenn es scharf ist) Einziges manko, wenn kein kontakt für die blendsteuerung vorhanden ist, gibt es nur offenblende.


----------



## Keinem (12. Januar 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mit was hast du fotografiert? Meiner pentax ist das manuelle objektiv egal. Selbst ohne blendsteuerung und dem ganzen zeugs hab ich eine belichtungsmessung und die kamera hilft mir beim scharf stellen. (zeigt an, wenn es scharf ist) Einziges manko, wenn kein kontakt für die blendsteuerung vorhanden ist, gibt es nur offenblende.



Mit einer D3300 und einem Nikkor 105mm f2.5

Die Linse ist schon betagt und hat kein bisschen Elektronik, ist an sich jedoch top  .


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Januar 2016)

...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XT1024 (17. Januar 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Einziges manko, wenn kein kontakt für die blendsteuerung vorhanden ist, gibt es nur offenblende.


Im M-Modus funktioniert das doch.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Januar 2016)

Das hab ich gerade mal ausprobiert. Danke für den tip.  Muß man halt nur immer mal das grüne knöpflein drücken. 
Ich benutze aber normalerweise die zeit- bzw. blend-automatik und da hält meine K30 die blende komplett offen. (hab was anderes zumindest noch nicht feststellen können) Warum weiß ich allerdings auch nicht, aber vieleicht mißt die kamera im manuellen modus mit dem bild-sensor, wenn man den grünen knopf drückt.


----------



## XT1024 (17. Januar 2016)

Tv ist schlecht aber ob Av oder M & der Grünen Punkt  ist ohne Zeitdruck und Auto ISO fast egal. Oder übersehe ich etwas?
Ich habe ja nur eins der unzähligen Vivitar 28mm 2.8 und Tv hatte ich _bisher_ noch nicht vermisst.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Januar 2016)

Also ISO stell ich immer fest ein, da die kamera sonst i.d.r. den maximalwert nimmt. Tv macht die kamera ohne "blenden-pin" erst garnicht und Av ist bei mir halt dann der standard.
Mit dem manuellen modus hab ich wiederum probleme, wenn die kamera die blende steuern kann. Dann reißt sie die blende meist ganz auf, wenn ich messen lasse was ich wiederum nicht will. 
Dazu ist bei mir immer alles etwas zeitkritisch. Bin halt kein landschaftsfotograf.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guten Abend zusammen,
ich würde gerne mal fragen, wie man ein Bild unter solchen Bedingungen noch besser aufnehmen könnte und wie ihr die Bearbeitung angehen würdet? 

(Motiv ist unspannend, es geht mir gerade mehr um die Technik.   fyi; rechts im Bild der Leipziger Hauptbahnhof)


----------



## der_yappi (20. Januar 2016)

Da wären die EXIF-Daten spannend - sind leider nicht mehr im Bild enthalten...


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Januar 2016)

Tatsächlich,  das Forum scheint neuerdings wohl die Attribute zu minimieren. 

Leider kann man hier keine einfachen Dateien hochladen;  NEF  wird das Forum wohl nicht als Bild erkennen. 


Was möchtest du denn im Detail wissen?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Januar 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Tatsächlich,  das Forum scheint neuerdings wohl die Attribute zu minimieren.


Das forum hat glaube eine 2 MByte-grenze. Du brauchst nur dein entwickeltes bild nach full-hd verkleinern und hochladen. (z.b. mit paint und rückspeichern) Dann dürfte die datei kleiner als 2MByte sein und die forensoftware sieht sich auch nicht genötigt, das bild selbst zu verkleinern. (incl. verlust der exif-daten)
Ansonsten, evt. mal eine langzeitbelichtung machen. (mehrere sekunden)


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Januar 2016)

Lange Belichtung wäre in der Tat eine gute Idee,  ist aber etwas schwierig. Habe leider mein geliebtes Stativ nicht mit,  habe mal wieder eine der Wochen in denen ich im Hotel lebe ...    

Wenn ich später noch Zeit finde versuche ich mir mal irgendwas zu basteln, wo ich die Kamera drauf stellen kann.


----------



## hann96 (20. Januar 2016)

Ich habe mal mit Absicht den Luminanz-Effekt hoch gestellt, sieht doch ganz ansehnlich aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lotto (21. Januar 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Lange Belichtung wäre in der Tat eine gute Idee,  ist aber etwas schwierig. Habe leider mein geliebtes Stativ nicht mit,  habe mal wieder eine der Wochen in denen ich im Hotel lebe ...
> 
> Wenn ich später noch Zeit finde versuche ich mir mal irgendwas zu basteln, wo ich die Kamera drauf stellen kann.



Ohne längere Belichtungszeit wirst du da aber nicht bessere Ergebnisse bekommen, da einige Teile des Bildes ja sehr dunkel sind (z.B. erkennt man ja nichtmal den Horizont aus Dächern). Kannst dann auch mehrere Fotos mit unterschiedlicher Belichtungszeit zu einem DRI kombinieren.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Januar 2016)

Wie geht das, mit dem DRI?  Habe ich noch nie gemacht.


----------



## Euda (22. Januar 2016)

Du nimmst (selbstverständlich mit Stativ) eine Belichtungsreihe auf, sodass alle Pixel in mindestens einem der Fotos jeweils perfekt belichtet sind (ohne ausgebrannte Farbkanäle und möglichst weit vom Sensorrauschen entfernt). Anschließend übergibst du die Dateien an eine HDR-Verarbeitungssoftware (Photoshop ist dazu etwa mit dem "HDR Pro"-Modul fähig, Photomatix ist state-of-the-art), welche so einige Korrekturen vornimmt (RAW-Verarbeitung (chromatische Aberration, Verzerrung, Vignettierung usw.), Noise Removal, Bildausrichtung durch leichte Verwacklungen zwischen den Aufnahmen, Ghost Removal, Inverse der Ansprechkurve deines Sensors anwenden uvm). Heraus kommt eine Datei, welche sich dank hoher Präzision sehr schön der Nachverarbeitung unterziehen lässt. Du nimmst bei HDRs die Szene– unabhängig vom Anzeigemedium - auf und hast sie später komplett auf deinem Rechner. Dann kannst du in Ruhe schauen, was du 'draus machst.

Da dein Monitor die sehr hohen Helligkeitsverhältnisse, welche in der HDR-Datei stecken, nicht wiedergeben kann, gibt es viele verschiedene Ansätze, die Dynamik möglichst effizient und ohne 'Wahrnehmungsverzerrungen' auf 0–255 zu komprimieren. Nennt sich Tonemapping. Wenn du ein Bild mit hoher DR etwa ganz linear auf den Anzeigebereich skalierst, werden feine Details stark abgemildert oder verschluckt. Dies wird von vielen Tonemappern durch Verstärkung der Hochfrequenzdetails ausgeglichen. Wer die entsprechenden Parameter nicht gut anzuwenden weiß oder einen 'surrealen' Look erzeugen möchte, trägt dann zu dem Klischee eines speziellen, hässlichen "HDR-Looks" bei, welchen es prinzipiell schon nicht geben kann.
Wenn du einfach fotografieren willst, dann muss HDR nicht sein. Kommst auch ohne sehr gut zurecht. Falls du aber auch technisch 'dran interessiert bist (Mathe, Informatik, Psychophysik & Wahrnehmung): Gönn' dir. 

Schreibe dir auf Rückfrage 'ne Liste, was du vor der Aufnahme so einstellen solltest.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Januar 2016)

Arbeit war heut nervig-> also aus dum-diedel-dei ein bild mit meinem handy gemacht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Temperatur draußen heut früh -14 grad (drinnen dort nicht viel wärmer) und die gerätschaft hat die nacht im auto verbracht. Akkus entsprechend auch so kalt-> da haben die litium-ionen in den akkus dann auch keinen bock zum arbeiten.  Also erstmal aufgewärmt. 
Die flasche oben drauf hat übrigens auch die nacht im auto verbracht und trotz des hohen zucker-gehaltes des tee-kaltgetränkes, hat es seinem namen so alle ehre gemacht-> Eistee.  (hätte noch einen stiel rein stecken sollen ) Nun hätte man das ganze gut als kühl-akku verwenden können nur muß ich jetzt noch heraus finden, wofür man sowas im winter bei -14 grad verwenden könnte.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Januar 2016)

@Euda:  Danke für die umfangreiche Antwort!  Ich stecke gerade in einer Klausurphase, sobald die vorbei ist werde ich hoffentlich Zeit finden mal mehr damit herum zu experimentieren.


----------



## Euda (23. Januar 2016)

Hatte beim Schreiben auch auf dem Schirm, dass du doch mal erwähnt hast, du seist Info-Student. Viel Glück, Erfolg, Durchhaltevermögen bei der Runde!


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Januar 2016)

Hab mich mittlerweile leicht verändert und bin nun in der Wirtschaftsinformatik,  aber das ist ja nicht allzu weit weg. Besonders, da ich doch noch immer einen deutlich technischen Schwerpunkt habe.

Danke  

Kurze Frage:  Ich denke im Moment darüber nach mir ein Abo von Capture One Pro  zu holen, finde aber nicht heraus ob die HDR unterstützen. Weißt du das zufällig?


----------



## DerLoetkolbentaenzer (25. Januar 2016)

Der Frühling ist da...

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Deathy93 (25. Januar 2016)

DerLoetkolbentaenzer schrieb:


> Der Frühling ist da...



Hoffentlich bleibt er auch


----------



## ravenhearth (28. Januar 2016)

Noch etwas von Silvester und aus dem Weltraum. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (28. Januar 2016)

Ui, der Orionnebel
Bild 2


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Januar 2016)

Keine ahnung ob ich`s schonmal gepostet habe...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(ISO 800 und etwas viel microkontrast...)


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. Februar 2016)

Bei uns in der Nähe Brennt es ^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Recht hoher ISO,damit ich auf eine Kurze Auslösezeit gekommen bin.
Freihand mit Tele ^^.

Gerade im I-Net gefunden:

*Link:*
Mönchengladbach: Großbrand in Möbellager


----------



## hann96 (5. Februar 2016)

Biste extra da hin gefahren, um da Fotos zu machen? 

Gerade mal nen bisschen meine Socke über der Lampe ausgeschüttelt, viel Staub 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. Februar 2016)

Nein,ist bei uns in der Nähe.Bin mit meinem Sohn zu Fuß hin .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (6. Februar 2016)

@KillerPfote
Ich finde solche Fotos haben hier nichts zu suchen.
Stell dir mal vor dein selbst erbautes Einfamilienhaus brennt ab und es werden Bilder geschossen, welche dann in Foren wie diesen hier auftauchen. Makaber...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. Februar 2016)

Wie du in meinem vorigen Post ,im Link, lesen kannst handelte es sich um eine Lagerhalle mit Möbeln.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-alle-bilder-kritik-beratung-post8013927.html
Die werden schon Versichert sein.
Personen sind nicht zu schaden gekommen!

*Ausserdem seit wann wird hier Zensiert??*


----------



## floppyexe (6. Februar 2016)

Das hat mit zensieren nichts zu tun.
Selbst bei dieser Lagerhalle mit Möbeln hängen Existenzen dran. Wenn es deine wäre würdest du anders denken. Aber egal...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. Februar 2016)

Na ja jedem seine Meinung.Ich sehe das nicht so Kritisch,vlt. hast du ja ein Trauma in der Richtung ^^.
Ich habe mal alle Makro-Ringe unter das Teleobjektiv geschraubt und mal ein Paar Testbilder geschossen  .
Der abstand vom Motiv ist erheblich grösser wie beim Bodykit(da hab ich Teilweise aufgesetzt).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Objektiv: 55-250
Brennweite:100mm
ISO:100
Blende:6.38 F9
Belichtungszeit:0.05s (1/20)
Manuell


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (7. Februar 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was ist denn da mit dem Kennzeichen passiert? 

---

Schnappschuss von nem Filmdreh heute:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Februar 2016)

hann96 schrieb:


> Was ist denn da mit dem Kennzeichen passiert?


Was soll damit passiert sein? Das dürfte nur ein aufgeklebtes sein und das hat man bei wettbewerbs- bzw. werksfahrzeugen manchmal. Mehr braucht es ja eigentlich auch nicht. (rallye-fahrzeuge kontrolliert eh keiner ) Das hat auch gleich den vorteil, das man es nicht so leicht verliert.

Edit:
Apropos schnappschuss... Mein kollege wollte doch am freitag glattweg mal X-O auf großfeld spielen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab natürlich gewonnen.


----------



## masterX244 (8. Februar 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Was soll damit passiert sein? Das dürfte nur ein aufgeklebtes sein und das hat man bei wettbewerbs- bzw. werksfahrzeugen manchmal. Mehr braucht es ja eigentlich auch nicht. (rallye-fahrzeuge kontrolliert eh keiner ) Das hat auch gleich den vorteil, das man es nicht so leicht verliert.
> 
> Edit:
> Apropos schnappschuss... Mein kollege wollte doch am freitag glattweg mal X-O auf großfeld spielen.
> ...



Wodurch hat sich das mit dem "großfeld" ergeben?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. Februar 2016)

Mal nen Elefant^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Februar 2016)

masterX244 schrieb:


> Wodurch hat sich das mit dem "großfeld" ergeben?


Ich bin parkettleger und wir haben in einer leerwohnung die dielung und fertigparkett (landhausdiele-einstab) geschliffen. Und da kam mein kollege halt auf die doofe idee, zumal wir schon wochenlang fast nur irgendwelchen häßlichen krempel machen.
Die 5 min. dafür konnten wir an den tag jedenfalls locker erübrigen. Mehr zeit war ja nicht notwendig um mit der parkettschleifmaschiene fix die felder im WZ zu ziehen und die paar kreuze zu setzen. Die kreise war der kollege mit dem randschleifer.  Mit dem schleifen des raumes war der ganze kram natürlich wieder weg.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Februar 2016)

Naja ein bisschen Spaß auf Arbeit muss sein, wenn man schon damit die meiste Zeit seines Lebens verbringt


----------



## der_yappi (13. Februar 2016)

Mal was kleines zwischendurch von heute mittag...

Oly M10 + Pana 20mm f1.7

Fands auch komisch, aber die Christbaumkugel hing tatsächlich an nem normalen Baum auf dem Friedhof...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (13. Februar 2016)

Was hast du für ein Objektiv beim ersten Bild verwendet?


----------



## der_yappi (13. Februar 2016)

hann96 schrieb:


> Was hast du für ein Objektiv beim ersten Bild verwendet?



Beide male das 20mm F1.7 von Panasonic


----------



## taks (15. Februar 2016)

Mal wieder was von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## martin3885 (23. Februar 2016)

Servus

Dann lad ich auch mal was hoch  

Geköpfte AMD CPU



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schreiblese Kopf einer HDD 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ram Riegel aus der Nähe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geordnetes Chaos



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fotos sind gemacht mit einer EOS 70D mit einem 300mm Tamron und Zwischenringen.


----------



## €eld (23. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Martin

Mit welcher Blende hast du die Bilder aufgenommen?


----------



## martin3885 (24. Februar 2016)

Das erste ist f/14
Das zweite f/13
Dritte f/8
Nr 4 f/14

Tiefenunschärfe ist halt brutal.

Mal zwei Bilder zum Vergleich.

f/5,6



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



f/14



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beides mit Tamron 70-300mm. Bei 300mm mit Zwischenringen und Objektiv auf Makro umgestellt.


----------



## floppyexe (24. Februar 2016)

Allen Bildern fehlt Struktur. Die C- und R's im Vordergrund erscheinen flächig zu dunkel. Bokeh passt. Schärfe nicht.


----------



## Keinem (25. Februar 2016)

Die digitale Wanderkarte immer mit dabei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Februar 2016)

So, das wird jetzt hoffentlich das letzte bild aus der 2015`er konserve werden. Morgen geht es richtung sachsenring... ist ja nicht weit weg. 
Damit beginnt dann die neue saison. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Februar 2016)

Gut, das saison-opening auf asphalt ist heute erfolgt. Ich war auf dem sachsenring. 
Die veranstaltung hab ich auch gleich mal als anlass genommen, mein pentax FA* 80-200 2.8 aus zu führen und das ist dabei heraus gekommen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da war mal wieder der hausherr, Ruben Zeltner, unterwegs. Quer fahren kann der anscheinend auch ganz gut...
Die meiste zeit hatte ich allerdings das gute alte vivitar serie 1 28-105 drauf, da man recht nah an die stecke heran kahm. Damit hab ich Nick Heilborn erwischt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...der wie immer auch nur quer ums eck fährt.
Den vogel abgeschossen hat aber dieser gut mann...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...der, wie man sieht, nicht nur in einem fast 90° winkel zur fahrtrichtung fährt, sondern auch noch genug zeit hat um zu winken. 
Bei mir war übrigens schönster sonnenschein bei wolkenlosem himmel, dafür aber ein arsch-kalter wind. Deshalb wurden die kurven, für besseres driften, bewässert. 

Ps:
Achtung! Die bilder sind in originalgröße hoch geladen und zwischen 1,19 und 1,62 Mbyte groß!
Wer aber will darf insbesondere bei bild 1 gerne mal die pixel zählen. Nicht das eins beim herunter laden vergessen wurde.


----------



## hann96 (4. März 2016)

Dann erwecke ich den Thread hier auch mal wieder zum Leben...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerLoetkolbentaenzer (5. März 2016)

... bin dabei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. März 2016)

So, gestern war ich mal ein wenig in den wäldern um wittenberg unterwegs... auf der jagt! (Rallye-Wittenberg->schotter-cup) Glücklicher weise waren die örtlichen wildhüter (streckenposten ) sehr kulant und ich konnte mich frei bewegen und verstecken.
Durch diesen umstand erhielt ich die möglichkeit, recht viele umher streunende tiere zu bewundern. Darunter war auch das gemeine volvo-tier was sehr schreckhaft ist, allerdings auf dem losen geläuf auch recht mit der traktion zu kämpfen hat.
Dieses hier z.b. wurde schon von jemand anderem erschreckt,kahm mit allem was geht um die kurve...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und hätte mich dann fast noch angesprungen, wenn...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 ... ich nicht fotografierend mit einem hechtsprung gerade noch ausgewichen wäre. (matrix )
Wie ihr seht, in den wäldern um wittenberg ist es arg gefährlich, zumal auch noch viele 2-rädrige wildtiere, wie das KTM- oder Husquarna-tier, dort unterwegs sind. (auch mitten im wald ) Da frag ich mich gerade, wie luther damals da heile durch gekommen ist...


----------



## taks (9. März 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich gerade, wie luther damals da heile durch gekommen ist...



Wirf mal jemandem eine mittelalterliche Bibel an den Kopf dann weisst dus


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. März 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Wirf mal jemandem eine mittelalterliche Bibel an den Kopf dann weisst dus


Oha, gottes wort ist mächtig... besonders in geschriebener form. 

Folgendes volvo-tier kam noch recht gesittet um die kurve... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...dann hab ich es wohl erschreckt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...
Und kapitale 5-ender waren natürlich auch mit von der partie 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masterX244 (11. März 2016)

Hier mal Schmetterlinge im Holz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bemooste Bäume



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und Baumgeister



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alle auf der schwäbischen Alb in der Nähe von Albstadt geschossen


----------



## FlyKilla (12. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (12. März 2016)

Ich hatte heute die Möglichkeit kurz das CANON EF 70-200 F/2.8 L IS II USM zu testen. Hier nen paar Ergebnisse mit der a7s - von ISO 2.500 bis 16.000 ist alles dabei - keine nachträgliche Rauschreduzierung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayo (13. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beliebtes Motiv


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. März 2016)

Trabbi... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (17. März 2016)

Ich war heute mal spazieren


----------



## taks (19. März 2016)

Frühling




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. März 2016)

Allrad-fünfender im kampf mit dem element "dreck"...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (21. März 2016)

Ich hasse meine Alpha 58


----------



## hann96 (21. März 2016)

Ich habe vollstes Verständnis für dich! 

Passend dazu = Ich war letztlich im Saturn und habe einen Verkäufer zu nem ahnungslosen Kunden sagen gehört: "Hier haben wir die Alpha 58".

Ab da hat mein Gehirn nicht mehr zugehört.


----------



## Deathy93 (22. März 2016)

hann96 schrieb:


> Ich habe vollstes Verständnis für dich!
> 
> Passend dazu = Ich war letztlich im Saturn und habe einen Verkäufer zu nem ahnungslosen Kunden sagen gehört: "Hier haben wir die Alpha 58".
> 
> Ab da hat mein Gehirn nicht mehr zugehört.



Hättest ihn mal gerettet, haha!


----------



## Placebo (22. März 2016)

Mit der A58 kann man wenigstens fotografieren. Das ist immer noch 10x besser, als der Verkäufer, der dem Kunden eine A7II andrehen wollte aber dann mit Sensorstaub (hat ja keinen Spiegel usw...) den Kunden dermaßen verunsichert hat, dass dieser am Ende den Laden ohne Kamera verließ


----------



## Deathy93 (22. März 2016)

Placebo schrieb:


> Mit der A58 kann man wenigstens fotografieren. Das ist immer noch 10x besser, als der Verkäufer, der dem Kunden eine A7II andrehen wollte aber dann mit Sensorstaub (hat ja keinen Spiegel usw...) den Kunden dermaßen verunsichert hat, dass dieser am Ende den Laden ohne Kamera verließ



Haha!

Naja, fotografieren kann man, aber ab ISO 400 tritt ein Rauschen des Todes auf


----------



## Bunny_Joe (26. März 2016)

War heut an der Spree spazieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. März 2016)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Naja, fotografieren kann man, aber ab ISO 400 tritt ein Rauschen des Todes auf


Na das geht doch noch. Rauschen aus der hölle oder episches rauschen ist viel schlimmer. 

Bild...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(nächstes WE gibt es hoffentlich neue)


----------



## Placebo (26. März 2016)

Habe aus dem Fenster geschaut, dachte mir "Wow, könnte ein cooler Hintergrund sein", es aufgerissen und 2min später war das Foto bis auf die Nachbearbeitung fertig 
Sony A57 | Samyang 85mm 1.4 @2.8 | LED-Zimmerlampe als Vordergrundbeleuchtung | Capture One only, kein PS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (27. März 2016)

Sieht wahnsinnig toll aus Placebo   

Was war das für ein Hintergrund? Tell me more!


----------



## joraku (27. März 2016)

Ich wollte euch hier mal auf die Nik-Collecton von Google aufmerksam machen. Getestet habe ich von dort noch nichts, werde ich aber im Laufe der nächsten Tage mal machen. Alle Plugins gibt es kostenlos zum Download ohne Registrierung. Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?
______ 


Ein Bild, welches letzten Herbst entstanden ist. War eigentlich gar nicht beabsichtigt, sieht aber ziemlich cool aus (finde ich zumindest  ). An dem Tag war es leider ziemlich bewölkt und regelrecht düster. Natürlich bearbeitet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Canon 600D, F/4.5, 1/200, 400 iso, 84mm


----------



## masterX244 (27. März 2016)

Nach dem Abendessen zum Fenster rausgeguggt und rote Wolken gesehen... dann gleich Knipse geschnappt und rausgewetzt. Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 Minuten später wars schon wieder vorbei... da konnte ich nicht lange fackeln und ewig weit laufen


----------



## Placebo (27. März 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Sieht wahnsinnig toll aus Placebo
> 
> Was war das für ein Hintergrund? Tell me more!


Danke 
Auf der anderen Seite vom Fenster sind vor allem Wiesen, Laubbäume und Sträucher. Also momentan eine sehr braun erscheinende Gegend. Dazu kam die Abendsonne, die das ganze in ein braun-orangenes Licht getaucht hat. Ich habe einmal kurz die Kamera genommen, den Fokus absichtlich verdreht und dann war mich eigentlich klar, dass jetzt in diesem Moment ein Foto gemacht werden muss


----------



## ravenhearth (28. März 2016)

Spaziergang im Wald 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (29. März 2016)

Österreich - leider habe ich nicht auf Jesus fokussiert (Sünde ^^) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Günnie Kologe (31. März 2016)

Sylt.....


----------



## taks (2. April 2016)

Mittagessen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keinem (2. April 2016)

Heute schnell zwei Schnapper gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. April 2016)

Rallye Erzgebirge...mit etwas viel licht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (3. April 2016)

Hab mal zwei Ringe vor der Linse gehabt^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fand die Reflexe so gelungen,wie eine Krone.

Vermutlich Diamant,aber nicht besonders Rein^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (3. April 2016)

Ich habe gestern aufm Flohmarkt 2 neue Linsen aufgegabelt: 28-70mm 3.5-4.8 und ein 28mm 2.8
Das Zoom Objektiv erzielt erstaunlich gute Ergebnisse (außer bei 28mm da muss man bis f/8 abblenden) - für die 28mm festbrennweite warte ich noch auf den Adapter 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerLoetkolbentaenzer (3. April 2016)

Eigentlich war das Motiv ein Testaufbau für mein (ebenfalls vor kurzem auf dem Flohmarkt erworbenes) 85-210er von Soligor, aber da der Adapter noch nicht da ist, das Objektiv mit einer Hand bei der Größe quasi unmöglich am Mount zu halten war, und die Schärfe, und der Bildausschnitt, und mein kleines Reisestativ und und und... hat es letztendlich doch nicht geklappt. Da aber da die Lichtstimmung super war hab ich schnell mein analoges 50mm (für welches ich ein Adapter hab) rauf geschraubt um doch noch ein Bild zu machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


550d mit Yashica 50mm 1.7


----------



## FlyKilla (3. April 2016)

U-Boot Bunker Valentin, Bremen Farge. Da sind wir nur kurz während unserer Rad Tour stehen geblieben. Ich werde mich nochmal intensiver mit dieser Monstrosität beschäftigen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerFoehn (3. April 2016)

Schön zu sehen, wie die Natur endlich langsam aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht. Hier ein paar Aufnahmen, die während einer Wanderung heute entstanden sind. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. April 2016)

Mal noch ein bild von der erze. Bin die woche über wieder auf montage (mühlhausen) und lese nur mit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (4. April 2016)

Schöner gewählter Hintergrund + knackig scharfes Bild 

Welches Objektiv hast du verwendet?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. April 2016)

hann96 schrieb:


> Schöner gewählter Hintergrund + knackig scharfes Bild


Der hintergrund ist selten bewusst gewählt. Ich nehm`s halt wie`s kommt. 


> Welches Objektiv hast du verwendet?


Das hab ich mit dem FA*80-200 2.8 gemacht, wie fast alle bilder des tages. Leider müßte es mal justiert und ggf. repariert werden, nur ist das nicht so einfach. Foto März vergreift sich jedenfalls nicht daran und Host-Photoservice wandert bei jedem umzug weiter gen norden. (irgendwann sind die mal in dänemark )
Und bevor sich jemand wundert, hab hier in der pension, in mühlhausen, wlan und mein tablet dabei. So nobel hatte ich es noch nie. 
Und als beweis noch ein foto... Ich muß nächste woche dringend mal meine kamera mit nehmen, wenn ich wieder hier sein sollte. (und mal schauen, ob ich die altstadt vernünftig in bild-form bekomme)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerFoehn (5. April 2016)

]Hab das Gleiche zwar schon im Diskussionsthread geschrieben, aber das Bild kann ich hier ja auch mal zeigen. Und vielleicht kann mir hier jemand bei meiner Frage helfen.
Ich habe eben angefangen etwas mit meiner Kamera im Dunkeln mit Stativ zu experimentieren und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass man bei schwarzem Hintergrund
immer an der gleichen Stelle befindlichen helle Punkte sieht. Ich nehme an, dass es Pixelfehler vom Sensor sind.
Ich habe mal ein Bild in voller Auflösung angehängt, ich hoffe das Forum hat es nicht komprimiert. Zu sehen sind die Fehler beispielsweise rechts an der Leertaste, zwischen den Pfeiltasten
und im oberen Teil des Bildes etwa mittig.
Es ist eine Nikon Coolpix L840, eine günstige Bridge, gekauft im Oktober 2015.

Eine kurze Einschätzung eurerseits wäre super, ob ich die Kamera zwecks Reparatur/Austausch einschicken soll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Edit: Bei höheren ISO Werten, beispielsweise 1600 oder 3200, fallen noch mehr Fehler auf. Ich konnte insgesamt 11 helle Pixel ausmachen bei schwarzem Hintergrund.


----------



## Blende8 (5. April 2016)

Ich kenne jetzt deine Kamera nicht aber hat sie eine Funktion zum manuellen anstoßen der Sensorreinigung? Bei einigen Canons und Nikons sollen dadurch Hotpixel ausgeschaltet werden. Das würde ich auf jeden Fall mal versuchen kostet ja nix 

Gruss aus Santander

Blende 8


----------



## DerFoehn (5. April 2016)

Leider scheint die L840 so eine Option nicht zu haben.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. April 2016)

Nochmal Erze...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und morgen geht es zum Frühjahrstraining des MC-Zwickau.


----------



## Blende8 (9. April 2016)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Leider scheint die L840 so eine Option nicht zu haben.



Diese Funktion ist auch bei den Kameras bei der sie funktioniert nicht dokumentiert und steht auch nicht in der Bedienungsanleitung. Google mal nach "Hotpixel ausmappen"

Gruss aus Mailand 

Blende8


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. April 2016)

Gestern war das frühjahrstraining des MC-Zwickau. Anscheinend wurde dort schon der nachwuchs an die materie etwas heran geführt, auch wenn dem der helm noch min. eine größe zu groß ist. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (11. April 2016)

Ich glaub ich sollte mal meine Kamera mit in die Schule nehmen.
Auf dem Schulweg gäbe es noch ein paar schöne Örtchen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deimos (11. April 2016)

Hi!

Bin vor einer Woche aus Thailand zurückgekehrt und habe ein paar schöne Motive gesehen.
Leider fällt mir die saubere Bearbeitung wirklich schwer. Ich habe von der Funktionalität von Photoshop / Lightroom wirklich noch viel zu wenig Ahnung und auch zu wenig Übung damit.

Leider sind auch die Aufnahmen teilweise schlecht geschossen (z.B. die Nachtaufnahme wurde mit viel zu hoher ISO / kleiner Blende geschossen, dadurch sehr viel Rauschen, Geisterbilder, usw.).





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe mich zudem wieder einmal an Belichtungsreihen / HDRs versucht (ohne, dass die Motive allzu speziell wären).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe, es gefällt trotzdem dem einen oder anderen. Mir sind die Fotos jedenfalls eine tolle Erinnerung an einen schönen Urlaub. 

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## hann96 (11. April 2016)

@Deimos
Das dritte Bild finde ich besonders geil! Hast du die Pflanze extra angeblitzt? Sieht so aus...

-----------------

Marathon 2016 - Hannover




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sony A7s - Minolta MC 1.7 + EXAKTA 28-70mm


----------



## der_yappi (11. April 2016)

@Deimos:
Bild Nummero 1  - einfach geniale Stimmung!


----------



## floppyexe (12. April 2016)

Deimos schrieb:


> Bin vor einer Woche aus Thailand zurückgekehrt und habe ein paar schöne Motive gesehen.


Du kommst vor Songkran zurück?


----------



## Deimos (12. April 2016)

hann96 schrieb:


> @Deimos
> Das dritte Bild finde ich besonders geil! Hast du die Pflanze extra angeblitzt? Sieht so aus...


Danke.  Ja, ist eine Mehrfachbelichtung, eine davon mit Blitz, um den Baumstrunk auszuleuchten.



der_yappi schrieb:


> @Deimos:
> Bild Nummero 1  - einfach geniale Stimmung!


Danke 



floppyexe schrieb:


> Du kommst vor Songkran zurück?


Nicht aus freien Stücken - die Arbeit ruft. 
War wirklich begeistert von Thailand. Liesse sich einige Monate aushalten dort.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. April 2016)

Vertan...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blende8 (16. April 2016)

Hab mir ein Tamron 150-600mm zugelegt. Ich denke mit der optischen Leistung kann man zufrieden sein.

Gruss aus Linthe

Blende8


----------



## FlyKilla (17. April 2016)

Chili aus der Dose



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (17. April 2016)

Duisburg Innenstadt


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. April 2016)

Bild 1:
Kunst oder Kitsch ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab den Polfilter justiert um das zu knipsen :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist bei uns am Flughafen,die Alte Tante Ju.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist der Tower von dem "Riesigen Flughafen" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein kleines Stück des Flugfeldes (ist schwierig Stellen ohne Zaun zu finden^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist die Flugschule die beim Flughafen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin leider zu spät los ,da waren die Lichtverhältnisse schon etwas schwierig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (18. April 2016)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Hab den Polfilter justiert um das zu knipsen :


Wie es aussieht nicht.
Wenn bei Bild 1 der Horizont stimmen würde: Wenn die Spiegelung bei der Ju nicht wäre hättest du etwas mehr Struktur im Flatterman.
Sonst schöne Pics.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (18. April 2016)

Noch was vom Wegesrand.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## enta (19. April 2016)

Blende8 schrieb:


> Hab mir ein Tamron 150-600mm zugelegt. Ich denke mit der optischen Leistung kann man zufrieden sein.
> 
> Gruss aus Linthe
> 
> Blende8



Mein Tamron ist leider extrem weich, da bekommt man egal unter welchem Umständen nix scharfes mit zustande.
Hab wohl ein Montagsmodell erwischt 

Am we hab ich ein paar lustige Enten entdeckt, die habe ich dann jedoch mit dem Canon 300mm 4 L fotografiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (19. April 2016)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Noch was vom Wegesrand.



Ich finde die Kirschblüten saufen in dem dunkel Hintergrund ab.
Würde den Ausschnitt verkleinern und auf die Blüten legen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. April 2016)

Da hast du vollkommen Recht,ich hab auch das falsche Bild gepostet .
Wollte eigentlich das hier hochladen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist im mom mein Desktop^^.

PS.ist nicht bearbeitet.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. April 2016)

Ein verwackeltes Bild als Background? 
Das wäre bei mir direkt im Papierkorb gelandet.


----------



## enta (20. April 2016)

Ich sehe keine Bewegungsunschärfe, zugegeben, dass Bild ist nich sonderlich scharf, sieht mir aber eher nach
Kitlinse oder so aus, denn der Fokus liegt auf der Blüte in der Mitte und die ist im Vergleich zum Rest scharf.

Aber ich bin neugierig, wie kommst du darauf, dass es verwackelt ist?

@L1q, welche Verschlusszeit hattest du bei dem Foto?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. April 2016)

Also ich sehe das hier ganz deutlich:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...hread-alle-bilder-kritik-beratung-wegrand.jpg

Da ist zwar die Schärfeebene da, aber halt verwackelt.


----------



## floppyexe (20. April 2016)

enta schrieb:


> sieht mir aber eher nach
> Kitlinse oder so aus


Ich bin neugierig. Wie kommst du denn darauf? Und: wie kannst du das vom reinen betrachten des Bildes sehen?


----------



## Lotto (20. April 2016)

enta schrieb:


> Ich sehe keine Bewegungsunschärfe, zugegeben, dass Bild ist nich sonderlich scharf, sieht mir aber eher nach
> Kitlinse oder so aus, denn der Fokus liegt auf der Blüte in der Mitte und die ist im Vergleich zum Rest scharf.



Also wenn man das mit der höheren Auflösung öffnet sieht man deutlich, dass die fokussierte Blüte in der Mitte alles andere als scharf ist. Klar wenn man sich das auf Postkartengröße anguckt scheint es scharf zu sein, aber das ist ja kein Maßstab.


----------



## FlyKilla (20. April 2016)

enta schrieb:


> Ich sehe keine Bewegungsunschärfe, zugegeben, dass Bild ist nich sonderlich scharf, sieht mir aber eher nach
> Kitlinse oder so aus, denn der Fokus liegt auf der Blüte in der Mitte und die ist im Vergleich zum Rest scharf.
> 
> Aber ich bin neugierig, wie kommst du darauf, dass es verwackelt ist?
> ...


Exif IFD0
Kamera Hersteller    Canon
Kamera Model    Canon EOS 100D
Orientierung    normal (1)
Letzte Änderung Datum/Uhrzeit    2016:04:17 17:28:51
Exif Sub IFD
Belichtungszeit (1 / Verschlusszeit)    1/80 Sekunde ===> 0.0125 Sekunden
Linse F-Nummer/F-Stop    8/1 ===> ƒ/8
ISO Empfindlichkeit    100
Original Datum/Zeit    2016:04:17 17:28:51
Verschlusszeit (APEX)    417792/65536
Verschlusszeit (Belichtungszeit)    1/83 Sekunde
Blendenwert (APEX)    393216/65536
Blende    ƒ/8
Exposure Bias (EV)    0/1 ===> 0
Blitz    Blitz nicht ausgelöst, obligatorischer Blitzmodus
tatsächliche Brennweite    39/1 mm ===> 39 mm
Bildbreite    5184 Pixel
Bildhöhe    3456 Pixel

Gruß, Fly


----------



## floppyexe (20. April 2016)

Lotto schrieb:


> Also wenn man das mit der höheren Auflösung öffnet sieht man deutlich, dass die fokussierte Blüte in der Mitte alles andere als scharf ist. Klar wenn man sich das auf Postkartengröße anguckt scheint es scharf zu sein, aber das ist ja kein Maßstab.


Das ist richtig. Solange du keine Poster drucken willst passt das schon. An und für sich ist das Bild schon stimmig und mir gefällt es. Trotz Kitlinse


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. April 2016)

Ok,wenn ich das Orginal vergrösser entdecke ich auch eine Unschärfe^^.
Mir gefiel die Lichtstimmung Gut.
Hier der Kompromiss.Das erste gepostete,gecroppt,das ist nämlich schärfer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab die Bilder alle mit dem Buddykit geschossen,das Tele frisst mir teilweise zuviel Licht.


----------



## Blende8 (20. April 2016)

enta schrieb:


> Mein Tamron ist leider extrem weich, da bekommt man egal unter welchem Umständen nix scharfes mit zustande.
> Hab wohl ein Montagsmodell erwischt


Lange Brennweiten sind auch nicht einfach zu händeln. Ich bekomme selbst trotz VC Freihand auch nichts vernünftiges bei 600 mm hin., höchstens mal ein Zufallstreffer. Und ich würde sagen dass 99% der normalerweise genutzten Stative mit den langen Brennweiten auch nicht zurecht kommen.

Gruss aus Mjölby

Blende8


----------



## enta (20. April 2016)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Ich bin neugierig. Wie kommst du denn darauf? Und: wie kannst du das vom reinen betrachten des Bildes sehen?



War nur ne Vermutung, hat sich ja bestätigt.
Ich finde bei Bewegungsunschärfe (verwackeln) ist alles gleichmäßiger unscharf und die Kanten verzeichnen.

Ich hab genug schlechte Bilder gemacht um zu sehen was wie aussieht 

@ Blende 8: Jupp freihand ist fast unmöglich, selbst aufgestützt hau ich noch oft daneben.
Stativ oder wenigstens einbein ist schon fast Pflicht wenn man nicht gerade  in den Himmel fotografiert.
Aber selbst mit Stativ und unter optimalen Voraussetzungen bin ich nicht zufrieden mit der Schärfe am langen Ende.

Bin halt prime verwöhnt, werde es zurück geben.
Finde es für meine Zwecke nicht praktiabel, dass ist auch der Lichtstärke geschuldet.

Ich beziehe das aber wirklich nur auf mich, es steht wohl ausser Frage, dass dieses Objektiv verdammt viel fürs Geld bietet.
Ich mein will man sich deutlich verbessern in der Brennweite reden wir von dem 10 fachen an Geld und dann ist es nichtmal doppelt so scharf


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. April 2016)

Blende8 schrieb:


> Lange Brennweiten sind auch nicht einfach zu händeln.


Das geht schon. Manche objektive fangen halt nur in den oberen regionen an, etwas weich zu zeichnen.


> Ich bekomme selbst trotz VC Freihand auch nichts vernünftiges bei 600 mm hin., höchstens mal ein Zufallstreffer.


Dann gehe mal mit dem ISO etwas hoch, stelle bei den 600mm eine verschlußzeit von 1/600 oder besser noch kürzer ein, stütze den arm, der das objektiv hält, am körper ab und atme ruhig. Dazu würde ich die stabilisierung noch ausschalten (fehlerquelle wenn die nicht sauber arbeitet) So sollten dir eigentlich gute aufnahmen gelingen, also im rahmen dessen was das objektiv überhaupt her gibt.

Alibi-bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer sag eigentlich, das ein auto immer 4 räder braucht?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. April 2016)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Das ist richtig. Solange du keine Poster drucken willst passt das schon. An und für sich ist das Bild schon stimmig und mir gefällt es. Trotz Kitlinse



Naja meine Ansprüche würde es nicht genügen. Alles was auch nur ein wenig verwackelt ist, fliegt gleich weg. Ich kann mir solche Bilder gar nicht lange angucken ohne eine Art "Schwindelgefühl" zu bekommen


----------



## masterX244 (21. April 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> --schnippel--
> Alibi-bild:
> 
> 
> ...


Was war der Kontext des Fotos?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. April 2016)

Das auto kam einem brückengeländer zu nahe und hat dabei das hinterrad eingebüßt. Da das nicht weit vom start/fahrerlager war sind halt ein paar kräftige helfer gekommen und es ging, mit etwas gegengewicht, auf 3 rädern die paar meter zurück.


----------



## Nils_93 (21. April 2016)

Moin,

Ich habe heute mal Lightroom geladen und gleich mit zwei NEF Dateien aus dem letzten Urlaub gespielt. Bin für Feedback dankbar, ist wie gesagt mein erster Versuch mit LR.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



D7200, 19 MM, ISO 100, 30 Sekunden, Blende F/14




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



D7200, 26 MM, ISO 100, 30 Sekunden, Blende F/16

MfG Nils


----------



## floppyexe (22. April 2016)

Etwas mehr Schärfe wäre gut. Lichtstimmung & Motiv passen soweit.
Endlich mal einer der mit Krückstock rummrennt. Hut ab.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. April 2016)

Nils_93 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich habe heute mal Lightroom geladen und gleich mit zwei NEF Dateien aus dem letzten Urlaub gespielt. Bin für Feedback dankbar, ist wie gesagt mein erster Versuch mit LR.


Vieleicht die blende das nächste mal weiter öffnen und dafür kürzer belichten. 8-10 sek dürften auch reichen und verkleinern das verwacklungs-risiko.


floppyexe schrieb:


> Endlich mal einer der mit Krückstock rummrennt. Hut ab.


Pfff... Alleine machts ja keinen spaß. Aber wenn du dich bereit erklärst  können wir ja gerne im winter mal dresden oder eine andere stadt bei nacht unsicher machen.  Ich kutsche dich auch durch die gegend und trage dein stativ.


----------



## Nils_93 (22. April 2016)

Danke fürs Feedback. Werde ich Sonntag nochmal LR öffnen 

Dresden klingt übrigens sehr gut - solange das kein exklusives Ding zwischen euch ist - wäre ich da sofort dabei! Wohne so nah dran und habe dennoch keine brauchbaren Bilder gemacht.


----------



## DerFoehn (23. April 2016)

Ich war mal bei uns im Garten unterwegs und habe geschaut, was da so blüht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (23. April 2016)

Sehr schön Herr Föhn (aus "Lerne reimen ohne zu schleimen  )
Sind gute Bilder dabei - was du da noch teilweise besser machen könntest => mal auf "Augenhöhe" gehen, also nicht unbedingt von oben fotografieren.
Bei Bild Nummero 3 ist das schon fast so, bei 4 und 5 hätte das das Motiv mMn besser machen können.


----------



## DerFoehn (23. April 2016)

Danke yappi, sowohl für das Lob, als auch für den Tipp. Ich hoffe, dass die Natur sich von dem Schnee heute bei uns im Sauerland wieder erholt. Dann gibt's bald wieder nen paar Bilder.


----------



## Blende8 (23. April 2016)

Mondaufgang kurz vor Lillehammer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss aus Tours

Blende8


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. April 2016)

Nils_93 schrieb:


> Dresden klingt übrigens sehr gut - solange das kein exklusives Ding zwischen euch ist - wäre ich da sofort dabei! Wohne so nah dran und habe dennoch keine brauchbaren Bilder gemacht.


Sowas ist doch nie "exklusiv".Fahre auch nur mit dir, falls floppyexe nicht will.  Und kritisch wird es wohl erst, wenn wir dann zu 10. da stehen und los ziehen...
Allerdings ist "zeit" im moment ein gut, welches sich nicht in meinem lager befindet.  Deshalb wäre sowas im winter ganz gut, auch wenn es da sau kalt sein sollte. Ansonsten müßte ich im urlaub schauen, ob zwischen arbeit, autotuning und objektiv-reperatur noch ein freies wochenende zu finden ist.
Und damit es nicht OT wird noch ein bild von der heutigen Roland-Rallye



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (24. April 2016)

Blende8 schrieb:


> Mondaufgang kurz vor Lillehammer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geiles Bild!

Der Sternen-Himmel sieht so aus, als ob du ihn mit Photoshop reingesetzt hättest?
Liege ich da richtig?  Mag aber auch sein dass das nur wg. den gelben Wolken so wirkt.

Und warum ist alles so gelb?


----------



## Blende8 (24. April 2016)

Das Bild ist mit DXO 10 entwickelt worden und ich habe nur folgende Einstellungen geändert:

Kontrast: +3
Mikrokontrast +20
Vibrancy + 15
Sättigung +3

Unscharfmaskierung mit folgenden Werten:

Intensität 125
Radius 0,75
Schwellwert 50
Offset Ecken 7

Ansonsten wurde an dem Bild nichts geändert. Der Rastplatz auf dem ich das Bild gemacht habe wurde allerdings von diesen Natrium-Dampf Lampen mit orangenem Licht überflutet. Von daher kommt wohl das Gelbe...

Blende8


----------



## hann96 (24. April 2016)

Nach meinem Geschmack hättest du ruhig den WB ändern können 

-----------------------------------------

Und gestern ist ENDLICH der Adapter für mein aufm Flohmarkt erstandenes 28mm f/2.8 von "Auto Revuenon" angekommen.
Das war der 3. Anlauf. Die ersten 2. Adapter waren defekt bzw. es war 1x der Falsche drinnen obwohl auf der Verpackung das richtige stand 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit - knackig scharf, auch in den Ecken - kaum Randabschattungen. Die 25€ waren es wert.


----------



## taks (26. April 2016)

Etwas älteres. Fokus leider etwas daneben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. April 2016)

Mal etwas "mopped" vom letzten WE...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Mai 2016)

Männertag mal anders: Stockcar



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wie ich es mir schon gedacht habe, bin ich damit über die 30k auslösungen gekommen. (30222) Wieiviel meter film das wohl wären...


----------



## Placebo (5. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass du das wirklich wissen wolltest aber es wären etwas unter 1,3km


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Mai 2016)

Placebo schrieb:


> Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass du das wirklich wissen wolltest aber es wären etwas unter 1,3km


Wieso? Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, das ich den dann ca. 27 mal um`s haus wickeln könnte. 

Alibi-bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (6. Mai 2016)

Am Straßenrand



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (7. Mai 2016)

Ich habe heute Nacht bis um 24 Uhr aufm Berg außerhalb von Hannover ausgeharrt, jedoch wollte sich die Milchstraße trotz Neumond  nicht blicken lassen 
Davor ist jedenfalls das entstanden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht folgen die nächsten Tage noch ein paar Bilder - werde den Rest morgen sichten.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. Mai 2016)

Mal nen Gänzchen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerFoehn (7. Mai 2016)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich habe im DSLR Forum zugeschlagen und mir eine gebrauchte Fujifilm X-E1 gekauft und das Standardzoom 16-50mm dazu. 
Meine Nikon L840 hat mich nicht mehr zufrieden gestellt. Für den Anfang war sie okay, aber ich wollte mich nicht immer auf die Vollautomatik verlassen müssen.
Ich bin blutiger Anfänger und ich muss noch etwas üben und lernen mit der Fuji umzugehen. 

Ich war heute zum ersten Mal mit der Cam unterwegs (habe sie seit gestern) und ein paar Aufnahmen seht ihr angehängt.
Ich würde mich sehr über Tipps und Verbesserungsvorschläge freuen.  Die Bilder habe ich nur um 50% verkleinert für's Forum, ansonsten keine Bearbeitung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (7. Mai 2016)

Für den "Anfang" sehr gut!

Hier ein paar Tipps, die dir evtl. bei den nächsten Fotos helfen:

Bild 2:
Links ist das Feld leider minimal abgeschnitten, somit folgt mein Auge der Linie (Feldrand) bis zum Ende, was jedoch im "nichts" endet.
Wenn du verstehst, was ich meine?

Bild 4:
Hier wäre es interessanter gewesen vom Boden aus bzw. den Baumstumpf statt nur den Baumstamm (der nach nichts besonderem aussieht) zu fotografieren.

Bild 5:
Gefällt mir sehr! Das nächste Mal noch tiefer mit der Kamera gehen, den Hintergrund mit den Büschen noch mehr in Geltung setzen (nicht am oberen Bildrand abschneiden) und das Bild ist noch cooler!

Bild 6:
Das Geländer ist relativ zentriert, das nächste Mal den goldenen Schnitt anwenden (Regeln kann man zwar auch brechen, aber für den Anfang m. M. nach erstmal nicht). Eine andere Option wäre auch noch gewesen, weiter links vom Holz-Geländer aus das Bild zu machen um somit eine Linie (wie bei Bild 2) zu schaffen, dem das Auge folgen kann.
Die Unschärfe gefällt mir aber sehr!

Mach weiter so


----------



## DerFoehn (7. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Tipps, hann!  Werde ich mir auf jeden Fall annehmen und versuchen umzusetzen beim nächsten Mal.

Die größten Probleme hatte ich bisher beim Einstellen von Fokus und Belichtung, aber ich denke, da muss ich mich mal noch intensiv mit der Kamera beschäftigen.
Vor allem bei Nahaufnahmen von Blüten treffe ich oft die Schärfe nicht optimal und häufig sind die Blüten überbelichtet...


----------



## DriveByFM (7. Mai 2016)

Von heute aus dem Maschpark Hannover.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eins der wenigen Bilder die gelungen sind, wo man den doppelten Bauzaun zum Schutz der brütenden Schwäne kaum sieht, außer ganz minimal hinten im Bokeh und leichte horizontal Linien auf dem Schwan. Besser hab ichs nicht hinbekommen, die anderen Bilder sind grauenvoll. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (8. Mai 2016)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> ...



Beim fünften Bild könnte man auch etwas mit dem Ausschnitt spielen.

Z.B. sowas hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerFoehn (8. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Inspiration. 
Schade, dass ich die nächsten Tage mit Lernen für die mündliche Abiprüfung beschäfigt bin. Ich würde ja lieber noch etwas experimentieren bei dem herrlichen Wetter..

Edit: Mal noch ein Bild von gestern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit 2: War grade nochmal im Garten. Leider war die Sonne schon weg bzw. hinter'm Haus verschwunden, deshalb ist es etwas dunkel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. Mai 2016)

Zu Bild 1:Ich würde immer stehende Position vermeiden,hinhocken ist immer die bessere Position.


Bild zwei kannst noch etwas aufhellen zb. mit Fotor.
Fotor - Download - CHIP (Manuelle Installation wählen)


Bild im Stehen aufgenommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und Hingehockt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerFoehn (9. Mai 2016)

Als ich gestern Abend aus dem Fenster schaute: Den Moment musste ich einfach einfangen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerLoetkolbentaenzer (9. Mai 2016)

Ein paar Impressionen vom Paddelfestival im Kanupark Markkleberg. Bevor es für mich auf's Wasser ging hab ich die Chance genutzt ein paar meiner Mitpaddler zu fotografieren. Habe so noch nie fotografiert, eine sehr spannende Erfahrung, auch wenn es doch ein Autofokusroulette mit der 550D war.


----------



## FlyKilla (9. Mai 2016)

Jetzt noch Beruhigungs Tropfen von Glenmorangie, und alles ist gut. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Mai 2016)

DerLoetkolbentaenzer schrieb:


> Habe so noch nie fotografiert, eine sehr spannende Erfahrung, auch wenn es doch ein Autofokusroulette mit der 550D war.


Deshalb bei action-lastigen szenen immer den fokus-punkt manuell festlegen (gleich auf den in der mitte). So ersparst du dir das, zumal der AF so schon genug zu tun hat.


----------



## Deathy93 (10. Mai 2016)

Deutsches Bergbau-Museum in Bochum


----------



## Blende8 (10. Mai 2016)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Als ich gestern Abend aus dem Fenster schaute: Den Moment musste ich einfach einfangen.



Ich habe vorgestern Abend auch fotografiert. Man kann sogar leicht den violetten und grünen Schimmer von Polarlicht erkennen.



Gruss aus Billesholm

Blende8


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Mai 2016)

Männertag mal anders... die zweite...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Morgen gibt es dann das 24h enduro... zumindest teile davon. Bin ja alt und halte keine 24h mehr durch, auch wenn ich "nur" die kamera halten muß.


----------



## Lee (13. Mai 2016)

Bei sowas mitzufahren muss so viel Laune machen 
Leider ein teures Hobby


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Mai 2016)

Sooo teuer kann stockcar fahren aber nicht sein. Kenne jemanden der mitgefahren ist und bei dem wächst das geld auch nicht auf bäumen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im prinzip brauchst du ja nur eine alte mühle die gerade noch so fährt. Deren innenraum räumst du dann komplett aus, alle scheiben raus und teilweise durch gitter ersetzen (es darf nix gefährliches herum fliegen können), überrollbügel einschweißen, unterfahrschutz ran, tank nach oben legen, andere wichtige teile wie z.b. den kühler schützen und, aus seiner erfahrung von diesem jahr, die motoraufhängung verstärken.  (er hatte nach ein paar runden den motor diagonal im motorraum liegen->nich gut )
Das teuerste daran werden wohl noch seine klamotten für ca. 1500€ gewesen sein.

Edit:
Hab noch vergessen, zugfahrzeug mit anhänger oder ein kleiner autotransporter wird natürlich auch noch benötigt. Du mußt ja die kiste auch von A nach B bringen können.
Und dazu hab ich noch gefunden, das man so ein stockcar auch fertig aufgebaut bekommen kann. (natürlich gebraucht und der colt im link ist bei uns gefahren)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Mai 2016)

Gut, gestern und heute war das 24h enduro. Ich war gestern allerdings nur ca. 4h dort, da ich dann die komplette strecke (also neben der strecke ) abgelaufen war und sämtliche interesannte punkte abgegrast hatte.
Leider lief die strecke sehr kurvig und quasi 50% ging es berg-auf bzw. -ab. Das verannlasste viele etwas "konditions-schonender" zu fahren. Und zu guter letzt bin ich jetzt auch nicht der beste, wenn es darum geht motorräder ab zu lichten. (meine K-30 hat bei wenig licht auch so ihre probleme, wenn es schnell gehen muß und das ziel nicht sonderlich groß ist)
Was heraus gekommen ist aber dennoch...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerFoehn (16. Mai 2016)

Ich war über das Wochenede am Bodensee (bzw bin es noch bis morgen) und habe, trotz des miserablen Wetters, ab und zu mal die Kamera zur Hand genommen.
Da ich noch etwas lernen möchte und über Tipps dankbar bin, hier mal 3 Aufnahmen, die in den letzten Tagen entstanden sind. Es sind entwickelte RAWs.
Ich hoffe sie haben keinen Farbstich, mein Thinkpad hat ein miserables Display für Bildbearbeitung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (17. Mai 2016)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Ich war über das Wochenede am Bodensee (bzw bin es noch bis morgen) und habe, trotz des miserablen Wetters, ab und zu mal die Kamera zur Hand genommen.
> Da ich noch etwas lernen möchte und über Tipps dankbar bin, hier mal 3 Aufnahmen, die in den letzten Tagen entstanden sind. Es sind entwickelte RAWs.
> Ich hoffe sie haben keinen Farbstich, mein Thinkpad hat ein miserables Display für Bildbearbeitung.
> 
> ...



Bild 1 finde ich von allen Bildern am besten, nur etwas zu viel Wiese. Bild 2 hat faktisch keinen Himmel und etwas in die Hoch zu gehen, hätte hinsichtlich der sichtbaren Autos Wunder gewirkt. Bild 3 hat eine Straße im Vordergrund, nicht wirklich ansehnlich, da du nur 7 Meter darüber hättest gehen müssen und entsprechend das Landschaftsfoto sehr viel schöner geworden wäre, trotz der dunklen Grundstimmung.  Das sind halt so ein paar Basics des Bildaufbaus, welche man berücksichtigen könnte.


----------



## floppyexe (17. Mai 2016)

Bei Bild 2 stimmt der Horizont nicht und ein Verlaufsfilter hätte Wunder gewirkt. Bei allen anderen Sachen schließe ich mich meinem Vorredner an.


----------



## DerFoehn (17. Mai 2016)

Danke für Eure Meinung. Bei Bild 2 und 3 kann ich nachträglich nicht mehr viel machen, die Autos/Straße sind nun mal da und sie rauszuschnippeln würde ja das ganze Motiv zerstören. Deshalb nehme ich das mal so hin. 
Bild 1 hab ich mir nochmal vorgenommen und vorne etwas Wiese weggeschnippelt. Vielleicht gefällt es ja so besser.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarknessRaix (17. Mai 2016)

Hallo erstmal,

ich bin echt froh diesen Tread hier gefunden zu haben. Eine gute Kritik für meine Fotos zu erhalten ist echt schwer, da sich die meisten aus meinem Bekanntenkreis nicht so gut in diesem Gebiet auskennen und mit "das ist wirklich schön", kann ich nicht wirklich was anfangen, bzw. mich verbessern. Ich weiß ich hab echt eine menge Fotos angehängt, würde mich aber trotzdem freuen, wenn ihr euch die Mühe macht und sie mal durchseht. Eigentlich ist alles quer Beet: ein paar Bilder sind mit Photoshop, bzw. Lightroom bearbeitet, andere wiederum nicht. 

Als Kamera kam bei den meisten Bildern die Canon 5D Mark 3 zum Einsatz mit meinem Lieblingsobjektiv, dem Makro 100 mm 2.8L; bei ein paar Bildern kam auch die Sony A7R zum Zug mit dem FE 35 mm 2.8;
Ein Bild wurde leider nur mit einer schlichten Canon Digicam im jpeg Format aufgenommen (Sonnenuntergang, erkennt man glaub ich ziemlich gut).

Also vielen Dank schon mal für diejenigen, die sich die Mühe machen und konstruktive Kritik zurücklassen. 

Lg, Manuel


----------



## floppyexe (18. Mai 2016)

Wenn du die RAW noch hast kannst du dem Himmel im Bild 2 "Struktur" verpassen. Das geht noch.


----------



## DPr (18. Mai 2016)

DarknessRaix schrieb:


> Hallo...
> ....konstruktive Kritik zurücklassen.
> Lg, Manuel


Hi, da hast einiges an Bildern da gelassen 
Wie gut kannst Du mit den Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen umgehen? Einige "Kritikpunkte" sehen für mich  nach Fehlern in der Bearbeitung aus (DSC00034-3 als Beispiel hat Farbabrisse im Himmel - Der Farbverlauf ist nicht sauber verlaufend, sondern in Stufen sichtbar).
 Hn9b0132 (das zweite Kornfeld) find ich die Schärfe schon zu viel. Ansonsten paßt der Himmel mit seiner Wolkenformation gut zum Bild, ob man lieber zweidrittel Himmel oder zweidrittel Boden im Bild zeigt..oder doch Horizont in der Mitte.. ist persönliche Geschmackssache des Fotografierenden.
Beim Augenbild: ich würd sagen, Du warst schon zu dicht dran oder hast zu offenblendig geschossen. Würde besser passen, wenn Du das Auge von Anfang bis Ende scharf abbilden könntest- Die Augenwimpern mit und  . Momentan sieht es aus, als hätte dein Modell auf einer Seite noch Wimpern, auf der anderen Seite verschwinden sie ziemlich schnell in Unschärfe. 
Das Knotenbild: (wenn Du auf der linken Seite diesen schrägen "Strich" vielleicht verschwinden lassen könntest( Begründung: mein Blick wandert immer wieder dahin und will wissen, was da ist, lenkt vom Knoten ab... 

Von Zeit zu Zeit nicht vergessen, Sensor/Objektiv putzen   Alternativ über Bildbearbeitung die ganzen Flecken wegstempeln... 

Das Laubbild: nicht ganz so hart die Blende offen lassen und nah rangehen. Der Übergang Scharf zur Unschärfe ist einfach zu hart und nimmt dem Bild Wirkung weg (wäre das ganze Blatt scharf, könnte man den Linien im Blatt folgen und erkunden..)
Sonnenuntergang, und noch ein paar andere Bilder: aus welchen Grund sind die Stromkabel zu sehen? War da etwas, was dich gehindert hat, noch etwas weiter vor zu gehen oder allgemein die Position zu verändern, oder ist es Absicht, daß die Kabel zu sehen sind?
Das Bild mit dem Glas: gefällt mir ..es sind Linienführungen drin. unten rechts fängt etwas kleiner wie das Glas an.. das Glas in der Mitte scharf und Augenanziehen.. danach wird das Auge zur Flasche geführt, die wieder rum schon in Unschärfe verschwindend größer als das Glas ist... Hätte man vielleicht das Porzellan ähnliche Dinges noch ganz mit aufs Bild nehmen können.. aber auch dabei wieder : Geschmackssache..

Bild mit dem schwarzen Etwas (Samen?) auf der Pflanze liegend: hat irgendwie was.. 
Ich spiel gerade mit der Idee, wie das aussähe, wenn die Pflanze komplett von oben bis unten das Bild bedecken würde (Winkel der Aufnahme verändern oder mehr Pflanzen noch dahinter Nahtlos ranstellen) und dazu das schwarze Etwas im Bild..


----------



## fotoman (18. Mai 2016)

DPr schrieb:


> (DSC00034-3 als Beispiel hat Farbabrisse im Himmel - Der Farbverlauf ist nicht sauber verlaufend, sondern in Stufen sichtbar).


Das liegt schon an der falschen, Speicherung (JPG mit 67% und Subsampling On kann nur Abstufungen bei feinen Farbverläufen geben). Genauso wie die JPG-Artefakte an der Stromleitung vermutlch nur daher kommen und im Original nicht zu vorhanden sind.

Das letzte Landschaftsbild "HN9B0113.jpg" finde ich in der 100%-Ansicht (für die Kamera/Objektivkombi bei ISO100) irgendwie unscharf, aber vieleicht war es ja so windig, dass 1/125 schon zu lang war, um das Gras irgendwo wirklich scharf zu haben. Natürlich fällt das bei "normaler" Bertrachtungsgröße nicht auf, aber das sind bei mir auch nur noch 2160x1440 Pixel.

Die Fliege "IMG_0436.JPG" finde ich noch ganz interessant (obwohl man sowas schon oft gesehen hat). Wobei es mir besser gefallen würden, wenn entweder nur der Kopf oder der gesamten Körper inkl. aller (vollständigen) Beine zu sehen wäre.

Was hast Du denn beim Marienkäfer (IMG_0427.jpg) in der EBV gemacht? Das künstliche "Rauschen" wirkt auf mich irgendwie garnicht (muss es natürlich auch nicht). Es sieht auch nicht nach einer analogen Simulation aus. Schade finde ich außerdem, dass das Blatt leicht überbelichtet wirkt und der Mariemnkäfer definitiv überbelichtet ist.

Die Blume "HN9B1878.jpg" wirkt zunächst (in klein) recht gut/interssant, wobei mir, wie auch bei einigen anderen Bildern, der Bildausschnitt zu mittig ist. Aber wehe, ich betrachte es in  groß. Das Bokeh im Hintergrund (oberes Bilddrittel) finde ich persönlich schrecklich. Hat das EF 100/2.8 Makro wirklich so ein schreckliches Bokeh? Sowas kenne ich sonst nur von biligen Zooms oder vom 70-200/2.8+Tekekonverter. Beim EF 100/2 (ja, das ist ein anderes Objektiv) ist mir sowas früher nie aufgefallen. Egal, ob "normal" oder mit Makro-Vorsatzlinse. Auch deshalb würde ich es rund um die lila Blumen beschneiden (immer noch im Format 2:3), dann wirkt es auf mich viel schöner.

Beim Blatt ("HN9B1840.jpg") geht es mir fast ähnlich. In der kleinen Vorschau sieht es schön und intressant aus, aber anders, wie ich es im Original erwerten würde. Leider ist der Schärfenteifebereich winzig klein. Da hätte ich im Gegenlicht versucht, nahezu das gesamte Blatt scharf abzulichten. Mit Blende 4 geht ds natürlch nicht, aber man ist ja auch nicht auf ISO 100 angewiesen.

Die Idee mit der Spiegelung im Auge ist gut. Aber hier fehlt es mir, wie auch DPr schon geschrieben hat, an Schärfentiefe. Richtig toll finde ich sowas, wenn das Auge komplett geöffnet ist und es einem dann noch gelingt, neben der Spiegelung auch noch die Struktur des Auges zu zeigen (links neben der Spiegelung wäre dafür noch genug vom Auge zu sehen)


----------



## DarknessRaix (18. Mai 2016)

Also erstmal danke für deine ausführliche Antwort.  so stell ich mir eine konstruktive Kritik vor, die mich auch weiter bringt. 
Also zu dem ersten Bild mit dem Kornfeld und den Farbrissen: jap, da hab ich mit der Bildbearbeitung und allegemein mit der Schärfe und den Kontrasten ein wenig übetrieben (muss aber dazu sagen, dass es in dem Fall so gewollt war, da es als Bildschirmhintergrund für einen eher lauen Büromonitor dienen sollte  )
Darüberhinaus bin ich überhaupt ein wenig dem Schärfewahn verfallen und neige da zu übertreiben. Schärfe macht halt süchtig. 

Beim Augenbild hast du natürlich recht was die Blende betrifft, nur hatte ich diesen Kompromiss eingehen müssen, da ich kein Stativ bei Hand hatte. Da war mir halt das Auge selbst lieber. Das selbe Problem hatte ich dann auch beim Laubblatt 

Beim Knotenbild bin ich dann ganz aufbdeiner Seite, danke dafür, ist mir gar nicht wirklich bewusst gewesen.

Das Bild mitbdem Sonnenuntergang ist mir immer noch ein kleiner Dorn im Auge, da ich leider nur eine kleine Digicam zur Verfügung hatte und blöderweise auch noch der jpeg Modus eingestellt war, sonst hätte ich da noch mehr rausholen können,...
Aber trotzdem muss ich sagen, dass es mir aufgrund der Farbstimmung gefällt. 

Das mit der Verschmutzung versteh ich nicht ganz, da ich die Objektive und auch den Speigelkasten regelmäßig mit einem Blasebalg ausblase. An eine feuchte Reinigung des Sensors traue ich mich ehrlich gesagt nicht ran. Und da mir bisher auch keine Flecken aufgefallen sind, hab ich das bisher auch nicht für notwendig erachtet. Könntest du mir bitte mitteilen bei welchen Bildern dir welche aufgefallen sind. Vl hat es ja andere Gründe dafür.

Lg, Manuel


----------



## BillDschirm (19. Mai 2016)

Was meiner Ansicht gar nicht geht, ist der Einsatz dieser extremen Filter, wie in Bild 2,3 und 4. Es sieht so einfach nicht besonders gut aus. Besser wäre es, bestimmte Farben aus den Bilder zu ziehen, etwas zu überschärfen aber die eigentliche Qualität der Aufnahme beizubehalten. Ansonsten sehen die Bilder doch schon mal ganz gut aus, insbesondere hast du das Auge für Szenen und Stimmungen.


----------



## DarknessRaix (19. Mai 2016)

Sieht das Bokeh bei der Blumengruppierung denn wirklich so schlimm aus?? Hätte ich jetzt gar nicht so wahr genommen, aber wegschneiden kann man ja noch immer was. 

Weil jetzt schon mehr Leute die Bildbearbeitung angesprochen haben: Also generell weiß ich welcher Regler in Lightroom was bewirkt, bzw. wozu er gut ist. Ich bin halt generell der Typ, der gerne ins "Extreme" abgleitet und bin mir dessen bewusst, dass es nicht jedem gefällt. Das 3. Bild zum Beispiel, das ich Neonblume getauft habe, ist eins meiner Lieblingsbilder, wohl auch zum Teil deswegen, weil ich mich das erste Mal richtig mit Photoshop beschäftig habe. Beim 4. Bild mit dem Marienkäfer ist es selbst mir bei näherer Betrachtung zu viel des Guten. ^^ Das war gerade zu Beginn, wo ich mit diesem höchst interessanten Hobby angefangen habe zu experimentieren (bezüglich Bildbearbeitung) und auch im fotografischem Sinne war ich noch ein Anfänger, was Belichtung und so betrifft.
Das Gute daran ist, dass ich schon damals in Raw Format fotografiert habe und ich daher noch Änderungen vornehmen kann, wenn nötig 

Aber trotz allem will ich euch meinen Dank aussprechen: Ihr seid echt klasse, habt mich teilweise auf neue Ideen gebracht und mich auf Dinge hingewiesen, die mir gar nicht aufgefallen wären.  Mit Kritik kann ich super umgehen, solange sie begründet ist und bei euch kann man da nicht meckern. 
Lg, Manuel


----------



## BillDschirm (19. Mai 2016)

In der Fotografie geht es eigentlich darum, die Wirklichkeit abzubilden und eben mit seinem Können beeindruckende Bilder aufzunehmen. Dass die Bildbearbeitung nicht gänzlich verschwindet und schon immer ein Teil der Fotografie war (wenn auch nicht so extrem) ist leider ein zu akzeptierendes Faktum. Dennoch, wenn man wirklich gut werden will, sollte man sich eben nicht darauf verlassen, im Nachhinein Bilder gut aussehen zu lassen, sondern wirklich von der Planung bis hin zur eigentlichen Aufnahme den Prozess so zu gestalten, dass das eigentliche Bild das Endprodukt und das Werk darstellt. Deswegen begrüße ich auch die Entscheidung von Reuters, nur noch JPEGs aus der Kamera zuzulassen und das ja auch genügend Gestaltungsspielraum bildet.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Mai 2016)

Naja aber grade heute ist es eben erstaunlich was mit der Technik möglich ist. 
Ist doch nicht mehr wegzudenken. Manch einer mag natürliche Bilder, widerrum ein andere eben selbst kreierte Kunstwerke die nicht die Realität zeigen sollen. 
Finde beides gehört dazu. Und gerade bei Fotomontage / extreme Bildbearbeitung ist aller Anfang schwer. Auch muss man erst ein Stil für sich finden und ihn immer weiter verbessern. 
Das gilt bei der Bearbeitung als auch bei der eigentlichen Fotografie.


----------



## DarknessRaix (19. Mai 2016)

@Bioschnitzel, du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund.  Ich finde nämlich beide Bereiche extrem spannend: die Fotografie und die Bildbearbeitung. 

Geht es um die Fotografie an sich, dann gebe ich dir natürlich recht @BillDschirm. Es sind ja auch einige Fotos dabei, die ich nicht bearbeitet habe, bzw. nur Fehler ausgebessert habe, die vom Objektiv herrühren. Bei diesen Bildern versuche ich so wenig wie möglich zu verändern, um die Realität zu wahren. Letztens erst, mein kleiner Cousin hatte Taufe, da habe ich mich direkt wieder in der Makrofotografie verloren. Da war ich irgendwie in einer komplett anderen Welt, habe mich nur noch aufs Motiv konzentriert: was ist den hierfür der beste Winkel? ist die Sonneneinstrahlung so stimmig? Doch auch wenn man sich so ins Zeug legt, um gute Bilder zu erhalten, gerade deshalb finde ich es persönlich eine Wohltat, kleine Fehler mittels Bildbearbeitung ausbessern zu können, damit die harte Arbeit nicht ertraglos war. Warum die Möglichkeiten nicht nutzen, wenn sie jedem frei zugänglich sind, und einem das Leben erleichtern, wie so viele Dinge im Leben? Natürlich sollte bei all dem der Kern der Fotografie, ihre Philosophie, erhalten bleiben.

Der zweite Bereich, der mich immer mehr in seinen Bahn zieht, und mir bereits zahllose Stunden "gestohlen" hat ist die Bildbearbeitung mit Focus auf Kunstwerke erschaffen, die erst gar nicht die Realität zeigen sollen. Bilder 1, 2, 3, 4 und 6 sind Beispiele aus meiner Arbeit, wobei nicht alle gelungen sind und auch nicht jedem gefallen müssen. 
Hier finde ich es nur wichtig der Kreativität freien Lauf zu lassen und seinen eigenen Stil zu finden.

Lg, Manuel


----------



## fotoman (19. Mai 2016)

DarknessRaix schrieb:


> (muss aber dazu sagen, dass es in dem Fall  so gewollt war, da es als Bildschirmhintergrund für einen eher lauen  Büromonitor dienen sollte


Dann würde ich es auch auf exakt die benötigte Größe skalieren  und für den individuellen Monitor bearbeiten. Ich muss meine Bilder für  die Arbeit ("steinzeitlicher" FullHD-Monior, der von ansatzweise  korrekter Farbdarstelung noch nie etwas gehört hat) auch komplett anders  nachbarbeiten wie für den heimischen 27"-Monitor.



DarknessRaix schrieb:


> Sieht das Bokeh bei der Blumengruppierung denn wirklich so schlimm aus?? Hätte ich jetzt gar nicht so wahr genommen, aber wegschneiden kann man ja noch immer was.


Mir gefällt es halt nicht, ist aber auch nicht mein Bild. Ein ähnlich unruhiges Bokeh ist für mich einer der Gründe, mir kein Nikon AF-S 80-400 VR zu kaufen. Da kann ich auch gleich mein 70-200/2.8+2x TK nutzen.



DarknessRaix schrieb:


> Beim 4. Bild mit dem Marienkäfer ....
> Das Gute daran ist, dass ich schon damals in Raw Format fotografiert habe und ich daher noch Änderungen vornehmen kann, wenn nötig


Falls die Überbelichtung per EBV komplett beheben kannst, hast Du m.M.n. mit den Reglern etwas übertrieben.

Was mich bei all Deinen Bildern wundert (und auch in der Begründung zum Auge-Bild): warum nutzt Du immer ISO100? Dafür rauschen mir einige der Bilder in dier 100% Ansicht schon sehr stark, was auf eine recht starke Aufhellung in der EBV hinweisen könnte. Die 5D MKIII sollte selbst bei ISO800 und korrekter Belichtung noch sehr rauscharme Bilder liefern können.



BillDschirm schrieb:


> In der Fotografie geht es eigentlich darum,  die Wirklichkeit abzubilden


Das ist ein Aspekt der Fotografie. Aber wo hört die Abbildung der Realität auf, wo fängt die EBV an? Das gleiche Problem sehe ich bei Reuters. Sie wollen JPGs aus der Kamera, aber müssen die live erzeugt werden oder gelten auch JPGs, die man im Nachhinein mit der Kamera konvertiert hat. Darf man bei der Aufnahme ADL (oder noch allgemeiner beliebige Picture Styles) nutzen, will Reuters also nur die selektive Bearbeitung einzelner Bildbereiche verhindern?

Oder gar noch provokanter: ist ein selektives Aufhellen bei der Aufnahme noch zulässig? Warum entspricht sowas noch der "Wirklichkeit" oder gilt das nur, wenn man die Szene global aufhellt? Und warum ist dann, wenn beides zulässig ist, ein selektives Aufhellen (oder schon nur die Ausnutzung des Belichtungsspielraumes eines Raws) nicht mehr zulässig? Sind von der Kamera erzeugte HDRs zulässig, weil auch da die Kamera ein JPG erzeugt?

Das ganze führt für mich einzig zur Aufrüstung der Kamerafirmware aber nicht dazu, die Authentizität der Bilder zu erhöhen.



BillDschirm schrieb:


> Dass  die Bildbearbeitung nicht gänzlich verschwindet und schon immer ein  Teil der Fotografie war (wenn auch nicht so extrem) ist leider ein zu  akzeptierendes Faktum.


Selbst Reuters verbietet die Bildbearbeitung ja nicht. Es  wäre auch irgendwie Schwachsinn, gerade im Bereich der  Reportagefotografie.



BillDschirm schrieb:


> Dennoch,  wenn man wirklich gut werden will, sollte man sich eben nicht darauf  verlassen, im Nachhinein Bilder gut aussehen zu lassen, sondern wirklich  von der Planung bis hin zur eigentlichen Aufnahme den Prozess so zu  gestalten, dass das eigentliche Bild das Endprodukt und das Werk  darstellt.


Obwohl ich, soweit es sich vermeiden läßt, nur JPGs  fotografeire, ist es eher Zufall, wenn ich meine Bilder vollkommen  unbearbearbetet präsentieren kann.

Zu analogen Zeiten waren die Bilder halt leicht schief und man hat den unnützen Rand um das gewünschte Motiv auf dem DIA ignoriert.


----------



## DarknessRaix (20. Mai 2016)

fotoman schrieb:


> Falls die Überbelichtung per EBV komplett beheben kannst, hast Du m.M.n. mit den Reglern etwas übertrieben.
> 
> Was mich bei all Deinen Bildern wundert (und auch in der Begründung zum Auge-Bild): warum nutzt Du immer ISO100? Dafür rauschen mir einige der Bilder in dier 100% Ansicht schon sehr stark, was auf eine recht starke Aufhellung in der EBV hinweisen könnte. Die 5D MKIII sollte selbst bei ISO800 und korrekter Belichtung noch sehr rauscharme Bilder liefern können.



Komplett wird sich die Überbelichtung wohl nicht beheben lassen, auch wenn ich jetzt schon mehr Erfahrung in der Bildbearbeitung als früher habe. Jedoch denke ich, dass ich es auf ein erträglicheres Maß reduzieren könnte, wenn ich mit meinen anderen Bildern fertig bin. 

Also zu dem Auge-Bild (an diesem Tag sind auch die Knoten- und Blumengruppierungsfotos entstanden): Die Iso- Einstellung muss ich auf meine Kappe nehmen. Wie gesagt, habe ich die Blende geöffnet um ein wenig Belichtungszeit zu sparen. Leider ist mir dabei nicht in den Sinn gekommen einfach die Iso zu erhöhen, um die Blende ein wenig schließen zu können, bei gleichbleibender Belichtungszeit. Ich hatte an diesem Tag (Taufe: Motiv ist übrigens das Taufkind  ) zusätzlich noch mit hartem Licht zu kämpfen. Konnte mir die Zeit nicht aussuchen. Deshalb habe ich zu anfangs Iso 100 eingestellt, um einen größeren Puffer für die anschließende Schattenaufhellung zu haben (der Dynamikumfang des Canon-Sensors ist ja nicht übermäßig groß  ). 
Glücklicherweise lernt man ja aus Fehlern am besten 

Lg, Manuel


----------



## Haspu (21. Mai 2016)

Hallo. Ich würde gerne eure Meinung hören zu folgenden Bildern. Ich muß erwähnen das ich vorher noch nie komplett Manuell und bei wenig Licht fotografiert habe. Ich habe versucht mir die Goldene und die Blaue Stunde zunutze zu machen. Die Bilder sind jetzt nicht aufregend oder so aber darum ging es mir nicht. Ich wollte einfach mal ein wenig üben um für meinen Urlaub in Hamburg gerüßtet zu sein. Ich möchte nämlich auch ein wenig im Dunkeln fotografieren. Die Bilder sind unbearbeitet da ich mich "noch" nicht so gut in GIMP auskenne.

Aber bitte ein vorne weg: Ignoriert bei den letzten Bildern das Haar auf der Linse. Auf dem kleinen Monitor ist es mir nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Blende8 (21. Mai 2016)

Das mit dem komplett manuell arbeiten würde ich an deiner Stelle wieder sein lassen. Für "normale" Belichtungssituationen tut es die Zeit oder Blendenautomatik gegebenenfalls mit etwas +/- Korrektur eindeutig besser. Für Aufnahmen im Dunkeln sieht das natürlich anders aus. Ich hab mir jetzt nicht die Exifs von allen Bildern angeschaut aber wie kommst Du darauf Blende 22 zu verwenden? Bei DX beginnt schon ab ca. Blende 8 die Beugungsunschärfe.

Gruss aus DK-Hirtshals

Blende8


----------



## Haspu (21. Mai 2016)

Mir persönlich sagt Beugungsunschärfe nichts. Da muß ich mich erst schlau machen was das ist. Aber ich wußte nicht, das eine hohe Blendenzahl für das Bild schlecht ist. Danke für den Tipp. In Zukunft werde ich auf alle Fälle bei diesen Lichtverhälnissen auf die Zeit bzw Blendenautomatik zurück greifen. Denoch wollte ich ein wenig mit dem M-Modus Üben und Testen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Mai 2016)

Blende8 schrieb:


> Für Aufnahmen im Dunkeln sieht das natürlich anders aus.


Also die belichtungsautomatik ist nun gerade das, was immer  funktioniert. Lediglich der AF macht ab gewissen lichtverhältnissen  schlapp und man darf manuell fokussieren.


Haspu schrieb:


> In Zukunft werde ich auf alle Fälle bei diesen Lichtverhälnissen auf die Zeit bzw Blendenautomatik zurück greifen. Denoch wollte ich ein wenig mit dem M-Modus Üben und Testen.


Wie stellst du manuell die belichtung ein? Ich könnte das nichtmal grob schätzen. Also schaut man letztlich doch wieder auf den "belichtungs-balken" der kamera und dann kann man es gleich die automatik machen lassen. 
Wichtig wäre halt nur, das du z.b. für landschafts- oder macro-aufnahmen die blenden-vorwahl und für action-reiche szenen, wie z.b. motocross, autorennen, sport im allgemeinen, die zeitvorwahl benutzt.


----------



## Blende8 (22. Mai 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also die belichtungsautomatik ist nun gerade das, was immer  funktioniert. Lediglich der AF macht ab gewissen lichtverhältnissen  schlapp und man darf manuell fokussieren./QUOTE]
> 
> Nein, wenn du Bilder von Sternen machen willst kannst du die Belichtungsautomatik in die Tonne treten. Die will dann einfach so belichten dass das ganze Bild 18% grau entspricht. Motivprogramme können das vielleicht aber sowas haben meine Kameras nicht
> 
> ...


----------



## Blende8 (22. Mai 2016)

Heute bin ich mit der MS Stavavangerfjord von Hirtshals nach Langesund gefahren. Hier ein paar Eindrücke vom Schiff

Gruss aus Porsgrunn

Blende8


----------



## Haspu (22. Mai 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wie stellst du manuell die belichtung ein? Ich könnte das nichtmal grob schätzen. Also schaut man letztlich doch wieder auf den "belichtungs-balken" der kamera und dann kann man es gleich die automatik machen lassen.
> Wichtig wäre halt nur, das du z.b. für landschafts- oder macro-aufnahmen die blenden-vorwahl und für action-reiche szenen, wie z.b. motocross, autorennen, sport im allgemeinen, die zeitvorwahl benutzt.




So gesehen hast du recht. Ich habe mich bei den aufnahmen auf die Belichtungsautomatik verlassen und dementsprechend eingestellt.


----------



## fotoman (22. Mai 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wie stellst du manuell die belichtung ein? Ich könnte das nichtmal grob schätzen. Also schaut man letztlich doch wieder auf den "belichtungs-balken" der kamera und dann kann man es gleich die automatik machen lassen.


Wenn man irgendein "zusammengewürfeltes" Ergebnis möchte oder die Spotmessung zufällig mit dem gewählten AF-Punkt überein stimmt (oder die Bildmitte angemessen werden soll), dann mag das ja stimmen. Gerade bei Nachaufnahmen würde ich mich auf keine Matrixmessung verlassen. Entweder vor der Aufnahme per Spotmessung die passenden Werte ermitteln und alles manuell einstellen. Oder, wenn man sich unsicher ist, die Segnungen der modernen Digitaltechnik ausnutzen und sich anhand von Testbildern und der Erfahrung, was man aus dem Raw noch heraus holen kann, die individuell gewünschte Belichtung bestimmen.

Die Automatik mag hier bei den Bildern funktionieren. Aber was, wenn das Schiff einfach mal seine Festbeleuchtung anschaltet? Will man dann immer nur das Schiff sehen? Ob der Entwickler der Matrixmessung die gleiche Lichtstimmung wollte wie man selber, ist wohl eher Glückssache.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> und für action-reiche szenen, wie z.b. motocross, autorennen, sport im allgemeinen, die zeitvorwahl benutzt.


Ohne gleichzeitig auch noch die ISO-Automatik ins Spiel zu bringen, nützt das auch nicht viel. Hoffentlch hat man dann nicht versehentlich bei der Aufnahme einen Strahler (Halle) oder gar die Sonne ungewollt (aber eigntlich nicht störend) im Bildhintergrund.

Am Ende muss jeder seine individuelle Methodik zur Einstellung der Kamera finden. Ich habe beim Sport noch nie die Zeitvorwahl genutzt.

@Haspu
Sollte der Horizont bei einigen der Bild so schief sein? Das Schiff in 2308 scheint mir Bergauf zu fahren, wobei das auch am WW liegen kann. Welche Bildaufteilung (Himmel, Wasser, mit oder ohne Motive) Dir am Besten gefällt, musst Du selber wissen. 2303 wäre mir zu mittig, 2306 wirkt oben irgendwie abgeschnitten, 2305 passt da schon eher.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Mai 2016)

Blende8 schrieb:


> Nein, wenn du Bilder von Sternen machen willst kannst du die Belichtungsautomatik in die Tonne treten.


Woher soll die kamera auch wissen, was für ein motiv du haben willst? Wenn ich das richtig sehe bestimmt bei sternenfotografie die belichtungszeit dein motiv (längere belichtung=mehr sterne im bild) und das kann die kamera ja nicht vorher ahnen. Die versucht nur die umgebung so fest zu halten, wie du sie siehst und das so gut es die technik zulässt. Mal davon ab ist sternenfotografie eh ein sonderfall und die möglichkeiten dabei sehr vom zusatz-equipment abhängig.


fotoman schrieb:


> Wenn man irgendein "zusammengewürfeltes" Ergebnis  möchte oder die Spotmessung zufällig mit dem gewählten AF-Punkt überein  stimmt (oder die Bildmitte angemessen werden soll), dann mag das ja  stimmen. Gerade bei Nachaufnahmen würde ich mich auf keine Matrixmessung  verlassen.


"Zusammen gewürfelt" ist da in meinen augen nix.  Die spotmessung mißt nur in der mitte, die mittenbetonte noch ein  bißchen um die mitte und die mehrfeld das komplette bild. Das macht die  belichtungsmessung und das fällt auch fast durchgängig einheitlich aus  (zumindest bei dem vorsinnflutlichen modell in meiner K30) Ob das immer  100% passt (so wie man selbst das haben will), steht auf einem anderen  blatt. Ich sehe da aber beim besten willen keine zufälligkeit und manuell beeinflussen kann man es auch.


> Entweder vor der Aufnahme per Spotmessung die passenden Werte  ermitteln und alles manuell einstellen. Oder, wenn man sich unsicher  ist, die Segnungen der modernen Digitaltechnik ausnutzen und sich anhand  von Testbildern und der Erfahrung, was man aus dem Raw noch heraus  holen kann, die individuell gewünschte Belichtung bestimmen.


Was benutzt ihr für kameras?   Ich kann im manuellen modus über den bildsensor eine belichtungsmessung  machen und der stellt mir die werte gleich ein. Blöder weise reißt die  kamera im normalfall die blende ganz auf, was meist nicht gewünscht ist.


> Aber was, wenn das Schiff einfach mal seine Festbeleuchtung anschaltet?


Dann  kommst du mit deiner manuellen einstellerei auch ins rödeln und  probieren. Da hilft dann nur ein sensor mit ordentlichem dynamikumfang,  mehrfachbelichtung oder bilder-reihe mit unterschiedlicher belichtung.  Anders ist dem problem, in meinen augen, eh nicht bei zu kommen wobei  bei den letzten beiden varianten sich das schiff möglichst nicht bewegen  sollte.


> Ohne gleichzeitig auch noch die ISO-Automatik ins Spiel zu bringen, nützt das auch nicht viel.


Wenn man ab und zu mal schaut was die kamera treibt, geht es auch ohne iso-automatik. Ich verkomme jedenfalls auch so...


> Hoffentlch  hat man dann nicht versehentlich bei der Aufnahme einen Strahler  (Halle) oder gar die Sonne ungewollt (aber eigntlich nicht störend) im  Bildhintergrund.


Gegen eine lichtquelle zu fotografieren ist  meistens doof. Lichtreflexe durch schräg einfallendes licht nimmt  dagegen die gegenlicht-blende und werden teils auch im objektiv  gemindert. Und ich würde gerne mal wissen wo du liegst, wenn du in einer  halle spieler+deckenleuchte in ein bild bekommst. 


> Ich habe beim Sport noch nie die Zeitvorwahl genutzt.


Solltest  du aber mal probieren. Mir erleichtert eine konstante verschlußzeit  mein hobby erheblicht, weil die nicht schlagartig um den faktor 5 länger  wird nur weil ich richtung schatten fotografiere oder eine wolke sich  vor die sonne schiebt. Das verringert den ausschuß und ich kann so  einstellen, ob ich noch einen rest dynamik im bild haben will oder es  rigoros fest nagel.


----------



## fotoman (24. Mai 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Was benutzt ihr für kameras? Ich kann im manuellen modus über den bildsensor eine belichtungsmessung machen und der stellt mir die werte gleich ein.


Eine Kamera, die im manuellen Modus die Werte selber einstellt? Dann würde ich meine Nikons sofort wieder zur Mangelbeseitigung zurück geben.

Die Pentax K30 misst über den Bildsensor? Ich dacht, eine (D)SLR kann ohne LiveView nicht über den (durch den Verschluss und meist auch den Spiegel abgedunkelten) Bildsensor messen. Nikon hat den Trick wohl noch nicht gefunden und muss u.A. dafür einen eigenen Sensor spendieren.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dann kommst du mit deiner manuellen einstellerei auch ins rödeln und probieren.


Was sollte ich bei M mit Spot oder Integralmessung herum probieren? Einmal den Bildbereich anmessen, den ich korrekt belichten will, die Werte manuell einstellen, das Bild komponieren und auslösen. Die Matrixmessung macht irgenwas, je nach Implementierung gewichtet sie Bildteile so, wie es der Hersteller nach Analyse von zuvor vom ihm ausgesuchten Beispielbilldern für richtig gehalten hat oder so, wie es irgendein Algorithmus errechnet. Das mag passen, muss es aber nicht. Und vor allem ist es nicht reproduzierbar. Stimmt also die Belichtungs beim 1. Bild garbnicht, dann genügt es nicht, nur mit der Korrektur zu arbeiten. Die Matrixmessung kann das Motiv u.U. beim nächten Bild vollkommen anders bewerten.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Gegen eine lichtquelle zu fotografieren ist meistens doof.


Grundsätzlich stimme ich Dir dabei zwar zu. Mna müsste es nur noch denn Architekten und Beleuchtern der entsprechenden Hallen beibringen. Obwohl mir sowas auch immer wieder im Freien (Motocross, Leichtathletik, Bühnenveranstaltungen) "gelingt", wenn ich als Zuschauer oder Fotograf nicht dahin darf, wo ich hin will oder das Motiv eine Perspektiver erfordert und mir (im Gegensatz zur Automatik) ein überbelichtetets Fenster im Hintergrund vollkommen egal ist.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und ich würde gerne mal wissen wo du liegst, wenn du in einer halle spieler+deckenleuchte in ein bild bekommst.


Ich liege meist nicht, ich stehe oder sitze. Da genügt schon eine simpele Eishalle, bei der ich mit den Eiskunstläufern mitschwenke und mal das Eis, mal die dunklen Zuschauer und mal die (im Bild dann überbelichtetete) Hallenfenster im Hintergrund hat.

Schon etwas älter, aber gelegen habe ich hier auch nicht
Weltmeisterschaften 2007
Leider war man aber in der Halle der Meinung, helle Strahler an die Decke hängen zu müssen (das Fernsehen steht auf sowas). Die Alternative wäre nur, auf die Perspektive vollkommen zu verzichten. Andere Standorte gab es schlicht keine bzw. waren für die "normalen" Fotografen nicht zugänglich.

Neuer gibt es sowas auch
Pre Olympic Youth Cup 2016
Auch da gilt wieder: ich kommte weder die Fenster zuhängen noch die Beleuchtung abschalten (es war außerdem schon dunkel genug in der Halle). Neben dem Verzicht auf die Bilder/Perspektive bleibt nur, alles manuell zu belichten

Andere Hallen sind da auch nicht besser
National Team Cup 2016
ein paar Sekunden vorher waren dann Zuschauer vor dem Fenster, womit jegliche Automatik (jedenfalls die der Nikon D4 oder D700) komplett anders belichtet hätte
National Team Cup 2016

Und wie man dann solche Aktionen (Turmspringen im Freien)
Kunst- und Turmspringen
mit Automatik korrekt belichtet, darf mir gerne jemand erklären. Vieleicht mit Spotmessung der Hoffnung, die an das gerade genutzte AF-Feld gekoppelt ist.

Das kommt den von Dir erwähnten schnellen Wechsel zwischen Schatten und Licht recht nahe, auch da will ich als erstes die Personen korrekt belichtet haben. Wenn es die Automatik schafft, käme ich mittlerweile allenfalls auf die Idee, mit M und ISO-Automatik zu arbeiten. Dann weiss ich, wie das Motiv abgebildet wird (Schärfentiefe und Belichtungszeit) und überlasse der Kamera nur noch die Entscheidung der Filmempfindlichkeit.


----------



## DerFoehn (25. Mai 2016)

Um hier nochmal für etwas Farbe zu sorgen, hier zwei Aufnahmen vom Wochenende. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Mai 2016)

fotoman schrieb:


> Eine Kamera, die im manuellen Modus die Werte selber einstellt?


Natürlich nur auf "befehl".   Ich habe eine taste, mit einem grünen punkt drauf, an der kamera.  Betätigt man die im manuellen modus, macht die kamera eine  belichtungsmessung und stellt einem das ergebniss ein. Danach kann man  noch selbst nach eigenem gusto nach justieren. (oder man kommt ohne messung hin)


> Die Pentax K30 misst über den Bildsensor?


Muß mich korrigieren. Bin der meinung, das mit der ursprungs-firmware im  manuellen modus über den sensor gemessen wurde (spiegelschlag) aber  mittlerweile geht es wohl über das normale mess-modul. Naja, hab den  manuellen modus schon ewig nicht mehr benutzt und mittlerweile bestimmt 3  firmware-updates bei meiner kamera durchgeführt.


> Was sollte  ich bei M mit Spot oder Integralmessung herum probieren? Einmal den  Bildbereich anmessen, den ich korrekt belichten will, die Werte manuell  einstellen, das Bild komponieren und auslösen.


Ufff... hast du viel zeit. Wenn ich ein motorengeräusch zu hören bekomme, dann muß ich schon fast bereit sein das bild zu machen. Das wird in zukunft übrigens auch nicht besser, da rallye-autos leiser werden müssen. 


> Die  Matrixmessung macht irgenwas, je nach Implementierung gewichtet sie  Bildteile so, wie es der Hersteller nach Analyse von zuvor vom ihm  ausgesuchten Beispielbilldern für richtig gehalten hat oder so, wie es  irgendein Algorithmus errechnet. Das mag passen, muss es aber nicht.


Dann arbeite ich komplett anders als du, oder pentax hat noch unter hoya was richtig gemacht...
Aber mal zu meinen einstellungen:
Ich benutze nur den mittleren AF-punkt, da ich sonst auf die schnelle nicht vorher sehen kann wo scharf gestellt wird. (immer der nächste punkt mit gut kontrast) Als meßmethode für die belichtung benutze ich die mittenbetonte (bei dir wohl integral-) bzw. die mehrfeld (denke bei dir matrix-) messung. Bei einer spotmessung wird das objekt zwar gut, aber gerne der hintergrund komplett überbelichtet. (ich brauch halt alles und nicht nur teile)
Aber sollte der hintergrund mal sehr hell sein und nicht gebraucht werden, dann wird kurzerhand eine überbelichtung eingestellt und gut. (sind nur 2 handgriffe) Das passiert allerdings nur beim motocross.


> Das kommt den von Dir erwähnten schnellen Wechsel zwischen Schatten und  Licht recht nahe, auch da will ich als erstes die Personen korrekt  belichtet haben.


Ein schneller wechsel schaut bei mir so aus (bild unbearbeitet)...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und ich benötige halt die helle staubwolke genau so wie die dunkle front. Also besser wird es auch mit manueller einstellung nicht und die kamera stellt auch weitaus schneller um als ich, wenn eine wolke kommt.
Achso, bei dem foto stand ich im schatten unter einer brücke und die autos kammen quasi aus dem hellen sonnenschein, unter der brücke hindurch und dahinter wieder ins licht. Das war mit der belichtungsmessung kein thema und ich mußte fast nur die schatten etwas anheben. (ich geb meistens noch microkontrast und sättigung mit drauf)


----------



## DriveByFM (27. Mai 2016)

Hab mal meine alten Teneriffa Bilder durch geguckt und noch was gutes gefunden, nur leider verwackelt/unscharf und deswegen unbrauchbar. Habs mal extrem nachgeschärft und bisschen mit Lightroom rumgespielt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (27. Mai 2016)

Erdmännchen <3


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Mai 2016)

Etwas...nicht ganz aktuelles... Frühjahrstraining MC Zwickau

C-Kadett... in rot-schwarz...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und noch ein beispiel für hartes licht. (schatten im staub)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (27. Mai 2016)

Cooler Typ!


----------



## Bagui (28. Mai 2016)

Erdmännchen hab ich auch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zumindestens eins


----------



## BillDschirm (29. Mai 2016)

Komme momentan zu nichts, da die Abschlussarbeit mich vollständig bindet. Daher heute mal etwas vom letzten Herbst. Euch einen geruhsamen Sonntag.


----------



## Ion (29. Mai 2016)

Hier mal etwas von meinem Maine Coone Kater:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein paar Bilder habe ich noch etwas nachbearbeitet.


----------



## hann96 (31. Mai 2016)

Habe mir letzte Woche zwei neue Objektive zugelegt. Walimex 35mm t/1.5 (Danke an @Placebo) und das 85mm t/1.5 .
Beide haben meine Erwartungen in Sachen Schärfe total übertroffen.
Nur das 85mm hat je nach Lichtsituation sehr viele bis sehr viele CA's, was bei dem Preis aber vollkommen in Ordnung geht!

Erste Testbilder mit dem 85mm:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haspu (5. Juni 2016)

War heute im Biergarten und habe einem Freund was an der Kamera erklärt und dabei ist das erste bild entstanden. Eigentlich wollte ich es wieder löschen am jetzt am PC gefällt es mir sehr gut (es hat irgendwas an sich). Das zweite Bild ist vom meinem Balkon aus. Ich habe meinen Polfilter ausprobiert bzw da ich keine Erfahrung mit Polfiltern habe wollte ich mal den Effekt testen.


----------



## Lee (7. Juni 2016)

Bisserl Bokeh


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. Juni 2016)

@Ion: Bild 2 sieht so Smooth aus .



Bischen Kater .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mußte 1600 er ISO einstellen,5.6er Blende damit ich ne vernünftige Auslösezeit hinbekam.
Manuel hat mitgeknipst.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. Juni 2016)

War Heute etwas Spazieren,mal wieder etwas spät(hoher-bis sehr hoher ISO(max 3200)).
Ein paar Impressionen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kennt einer das Gewächs ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei dem mußte ich ordentlich Nachschärfen (Teleobjektiv)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die hätte ich fast übersehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Juni 2016)

Trabant-rennen in pausa... nachdem ich letztes jahr nicht da war...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die bilder sind quasi mit der b-garde meiner objektive entstanden, nachdem ich die erste am donnerstag persöhnlich bei host-fotoservice bei hamburg abgegeben hab. 
Ich sollte aber nicht wieder 1000km am tag fahren -> nicht gut. Dafür hab ich ein lustiges 4%-schild für die steigung im elb-tunnel gesehen. Ich weiß ja nicht, aber alles unter 9% ist hier in waage.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. Juni 2016)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Kennt einer das Gewächs ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen,nach ca. 1std. Googeln hab ich es gefunden .

*Orangerotes                 Habichtskraut 

Weiterleitungshinweis*


----------



## Haspu (13. Juni 2016)

War bei einem Freund um Nachts ein paar Bilder zu machen. Alle 2 Bilder sind Langzeitbelichtung von 2 - 3 Minuten, Blende war glaube ich f8 oder f11, Iso 100 und 200. Aber ich habe eine Frage bzw 2 Fragen. Bei dem Linken Bild sieht man bei den Straßenlaternen so eine Art Sternenbildung (keine Ahnung wie man das nennt). Wie bekommt man das weg.

Und bei dem 2. Bild: Ist es Zufall oder normal das auch Rauch aus dem Schornstein als eine fließende Bewegung dar gestellt wird.


----------



## fotoman (13. Juni 2016)

Die "Blendensterne" sind normal und liegen an der Kombination zwischen der genutzten Blende, der Objektivkonstruktion (Anzahl Blendenlamellen) und punktförmigen Lichtquellen.
siehe z.B auch hier: Wie entstehen Blendenflecke, Blendensterne und Unschärfekreise?

Daß der Rausch auf dem 2. Bild so "fließend" wirkt liegt an der Langzeitbelichtung. Da ist es schon eher verwunderlich, dass die Blätter im Vordergrund noch einigermassen scharf aussehen. Was soll der Rauch in den fast 3 Minuten Deiner Belichtung auch anders machen wie sich bewegen. Insb, da in der Umgebung des Schornsteins wohl leichter Wind von rechts herrschte.


----------



## Haspu (14. Juni 2016)

Danke für den Link. Dnn werde ich mir mal zu gemüte führen. 

Ja jetzt wo ich drüber nach denke, hast du recht. Was soll der Rauch auch anders machen als nach links zu ziehen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Juni 2016)

Du solltest auch mal die Hot-Pixel wegstempeln


----------



## Haspu (14. Juni 2016)

Nach einem Besuch bei meinem Nachbar Wiki Pedia weiß nun auch was Hot Pixel sind. Wie ich sie entferne? Da muß ich mich erst einmal schlau machen. Danke für den Hinweiß


----------



## totovo (14. Juni 2016)

Interesse an ein paar Festival Bildern?

Medimeisterschaften 2016 #NurLiebe





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Juni 2016)

Haspu schrieb:


> Nach einem Besuch bei meinem Nachbar Wiki Pedia weiß nun auch was Hot Pixel sind. Wie ich sie entferne? Da muß ich mich erst einmal schlau machen. Danke für den Hinweiß



Mit dem Bearbeitungstool deiner Wahl einfach weg stempeln


----------



## XT1024 (14. Juni 2016)

Haspu schrieb:


> Bei dem Linken Bild sieht man bei den Straßenlaternen so eine Art Sternenbildung


DAS nennst du Sternchen?
DAS sind Sternchen! Best "Starburst" on lenses? - Page 2 - PentaxForums.com 
_Blende auf_ hilft die zu reduzieren.

Kameraseitig gibt es bei mir (K-50) eine _Pixel Mapping_ Funktion. Die müsste doch genau dafür da sein damit die heißen Pixel gar nicht erst im Bild landen.

---



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, der Zaun stört aber entfernt ist es nur noch Wald und keine Landebahn mehr. 

PS:


XT1024 schrieb:


> Das _alte_ DxO 9 Elite zum Knallerpreis DxO & PROFIFOTO | DxO.com


----------



## masterX244 (14. Juni 2016)

Einmal Wirbelbild (brennweite während der belichtung von tele nach weitwinkel verdrehen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann einmal einen doppelt gegabelten baum



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ne "zweiggirlande"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Mist... das forum rafft die EXIFs nicht zum automatisch drehen...


----------



## cap82 (17. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
ich mache gerade auch meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der ersten DSLR: Nikon D3300 mit dem Nikon 18-105 VR. 

Meine ersten Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (18. Juni 2016)

Der Rest von Heute.
Irgendwie gefallen mir die Foto in Schwarz-Weiss ganz gut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (18. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (20. Juni 2016)

"Tor der Toten" in Rheinberg


----------



## taks (20. Juni 2016)

Sieht aus wie der Zugang nach Mordor ^^


----------



## floppyexe (20. Juni 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Der Rest von Heute.
> Irgendwie gefallen mir die Foto in Schwarz-Weiss ganz gut
> 
> 
> ...


Boah Lensflaires. Gewollt?


----------



## taks (20. Juni 2016)

Jop, sind aber leider nicht ganz so geworden wie gewünscht.


PS: was haltet ihr eigentlich vom schrägen Horizont bei den Bildern?
Mit geradem haben sie irgendwie langweiliger/komisch ausgesehen.


----------



## floppyexe (20. Juni 2016)

Kommt auf die Thematik an.
Architekturen finde ich geht garnicht. Schräger Horizont passt  meiner Meinung nach am besten zu s/w und eventuell leicht Fisheye. Damit habe ich keine Probleme, da ich ein Gitter einblenden kann.
Auch Landschaft und schräger Horizont ist ein schlechter Ansatz.
Letztens war hier auf den Knipserseiten ein DeLorean zu sehen. Horizont schief und Ecke hinten weg. Fürchterlich. Kann man nicht zeigen. Anderen wiederum gefällts. Geschmäcker eben...
Bei Bild 3 hätte ich vielleicht zusätzlich den Waldrand nach links unten abgelichtet. Nur um einen Vergleich bei beiden Bildern zu haben.




Stell dir mal das Mauerwerk schief vor..


----------



## taks (20. Juni 2016)

Und alle welche Heute einen klaren Himmel haben, nicht vergessen den Vollmond abzulichten. So einen gibts erst in 60 Jahren wieder.


----------



## FlyKilla (20. Juni 2016)

Bei uns pieselt es seit Stunden und keine Besserung in sicht. Brrrrrrrr 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## masterX244 (20. Juni 2016)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Bei uns pieselt es seit Stunden und keine Besserung in sicht. Brrrrrrrr
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk



Hier (südlich von heilbronn) genauso Schietwetter. anti-fotografierwetter, wenns wenigstens ein gewitter wäre, die wären noch halbwegs fotogen.....


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. Juni 2016)

Meine Eos 100 D hat die Option Monochrom,das ist mir iwi nicht S/W genug:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dunkelt ihr noch mit nem Programm nach,oder kann man die S/W Einstellungen in der Kammera noch verändern?
Sollte ich vlt. zu hell belichtet haben ??
Bin jetzt nicht so der Fan von S/W ,wollte es trozdem mal ausprobieren .

MFG



PS.: das Motiv mal mit Farbe





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (22. Juni 2016)

It's all about the shot 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Und nein, sowas mache ich nicht mit meinem Equipment  )


----------



## fotoman (22. Juni 2016)

hann96 schrieb:


> (Und nein, sowas mache ich nicht mit meinem Equipment  )


Dafür fehlt mir die Fernsteuermöglichkeit der DSLR per Smartphone.


----------



## taks (22. Juni 2016)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Dunkelt ihr noch mit nem Programm nach,oder kann man die S/W Einstellungen in der Kammera noch verändern?
> Sollte ich vlt. zu hell belichtet haben ??



Natürlich mit dem Programm. Ist ja Sinnfrei ein Foto nur in Schwarz-Weiss auf zu nehmen.

Was ich aber schauen würde ist, dass man einen höheren Kontrast zwischen Schwarz und Weiss hat, da sonst das ganze irgendwie verwaschen aussieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Mit ner RAW ginge es noch ein bisschen besser  )


----------



## hann96 (22. Juni 2016)

fotoman schrieb:


> Dafür fehlt mir die Fernsteuermöglichkeit der DSLR per Smartphone.



Sowas gibt es auch für Canon wenn ich mich als Sony Nutzer nicht irre. Es muss nur deine Kamera unterstützen (Wlan).
EOS Remote - Canon Deutschland

PS:
Wechsle z. B. zu Sony, da gibts diese Funktion bereits bei den Einsteiger Kameras  ^^


----------



## fotoman (22. Juni 2016)

hann96 schrieb:


> Wechsle z. B. zu Sony, da gibts diese Funktion bereits bei den Einsteiger Kameras  ^^


Das bringt mir nichts, oder wo ist die Sony-Kamera mit der AF-Perroamnce der Nikon D4 (um die Anforderungen gering zu halten) und dann noch ein 200/2 dazu (zur Not tut es auch ein 300/2.8, jeweils natürlich ohne Adapter)? Ein 70-200/2.8 mit E-Mount soll ja irgendwann erhältlich sein.

Nur für so ein paar Spielchen gebe ich keine >10000 Euro für einen Systemwechsel aus und verziechte dann auch noch auf regelmäßig genutzte Objektive. Dann doch lieber eine Nikon D500 oder irgendwann eine D5, die können das auch. Bis dahin würde halt die D4 (oder die D300s, dann wäre zumindest der Sensor von Sony und ein Kameraabsturz eher zu verschmerzen) "blind" ins Loch gehalten und entwder bei Timer oder per Funkauslöser ausgelöst.



taks schrieb:


> Ist ja Sinnfrei ein Foto nur in Schwarz-Weiss auf zu  nehmen.


Stimmt zwar, aber dafür muss man halt die Technik der  Kamera etwas kennen und das ganze nicht mit dem Wechsel zwischen einem  Farb- und S/W-Film verwechseln.


----------



## hann96 (22. Juni 2016)

@fotoman 
Man muss wissen, was man will. Man kann nicht alles haben


----------



## FlyKilla (22. Juni 2016)

hann96 schrieb:


> Sowas gibt es auch für Canon wenn ich mich als Sony Nutzer nicht irre. Es muss nur deine Kamera unterstützen (Wlan).
> EOS Remote - Canon Deutschland
> 
> PS:
> Wechsle z. B. zu Sony, da gibts diese Funktion bereits bei den Einsteiger Kameras  ^^


Mit dieser App geht auch über USB Kabel.
*DSLR Controller*


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (22. Juni 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Natürlich mit dem Programm. Ist ja Sinnfrei ein Foto nur in Schwarz-Weiss auf zu nehmen.
> 
> Was ich aber schauen würde ist, dass man einen höheren Kontrast zwischen Schwarz und Weiss hat, da sonst das ganze irgendwie verwaschen aussieht.
> (Mit ner RAW ginge es noch ein bisschen besser  )



So besser?Ist mit free Fotor bearbeitet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (22. Juni 2016)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Mit dieser App geht auch über USB Kabel.
> *DSLR Controller*


Oder DslrDashboard | Controlling Nikon and Canon DSLR


----------



## Deathy93 (22. Juni 2016)

Schwarz-weiß Trip


----------



## floppyexe (23. Juni 2016)

Hier passt die Vignettierung.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Juni 2016)

Hab meinem Handy eben ein paar Streifen verpasst. In mehr als lebensgroßer Darstellung sehen sie leider deutlich weniger gerade aus als in echt  

Hat noch jemand Tipps, was für Muster ihm noch stehen würden? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masterX244 (25. Juni 2016)

... gewitter auf der falschen seite vom haus zu sehen und deshalb nicht sehr fotogen....

Edit: nach dem post kam doch noch was sehr fotogenes runter....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Juni 2016)

Mal noch etwas aus der konserve von mir...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und nächste woche gibt es dann was neues, hoffe ich mal...


----------



## DerFoehn (27. Juni 2016)

Ein paar Aufnahmen der letzten Fototour durchs Sauerland. Bin auf Eure Meinungen gespannt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Juni 2016)

Das mit den Insekten hat echt was


----------



## DerFoehn (27. Juni 2016)

Mir persönlich gefällt das erste am besten. Hat die Stimmung an dem Morgen perfekt eingegangen mit dem Nebel.


----------



## Placebo (27. Juni 2016)

An sich gibts bei den Fotos nichts zu meckern. Wenn du die Chance hast: versuch Bild 3 nochmal, bei gleichen Bedingungen/Brennweite/Blickwinkel aber einmal um 2 Uhr in der Nacht und einmal bei Sonnenaufgang.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juni 2016)

Blitze? Blitze! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube nächtes Mal nehme ich nur 25 FPS dazu 1/25 und Gain Limit auf +10db. Rauscht doch noch ganz ordentlich.  Ist halt schwer zu üben, wenn man vielleicht 2x pro Jahr nachts ein Gewitter hat.


----------



## DerFoehn (28. Juni 2016)

Placebo schrieb:


> An sich gibts bei den Fotos nichts zu meckern. Wenn du die Chance hast: versuch Bild 3 nochmal, bei gleichen Bedingungen/Brennweite/Blickwinkel aber einmal um 2 Uhr in der Nacht und einmal bei Sonnenaufgang.



Die Möglichkeit besteht, ist nicht weit zu fahren. Muss ich mir mal für eine schöne Nacht vormerken.


----------



## masterX244 (29. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Blitze? Blitze!
> --SNIP--
> 
> Ich glaube nächtes Mal nehme ich nur 25 FPS dazu 1/25 und Gain Limit auf +10db. Rauscht doch noch ganz ordentlich.  Ist halt schwer zu üben, wenn man vielleicht 2x pro Jahr nachts ein Gewitter hat.



mit was für ner Fotofalle haste die Dinger erlegt? Nächstes mal vielleicht auf nem Stativ knipsen damits nicht so verwackelt und mit serienbild Fotos machen, dann kriegt man die unfotogenen biester auch mit iso160 rein. ist auch dann noch eine Lotterie mit jede menge Nieten


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Juni 2016)

Das war eine Canon XA20 auf einem Stativ.  1/50, 50 FPS, AVCHD 28 MBit/s, f/1.8, 28,8mm, manueller Fokus auf unendlich. Die Bilder sind so unscharf, weil ich zu viel Gain drin hatte.(ich glaube +24db war der Limiter gesetzt) Auf dem kleinen Monitor sieht das erst ganz ok aus, deswegen hatte ich nicht weiter verstellt.

Ne DSLR muss ich irgendwann auch mal kaufen. Vorteil bei einem Camcorder ist, das man auf jeden Fall alles mehrfach im Kasten hat, was mal vor der Linse war.  Man hat dann immer den gleichen Blitz auf mehreren Bilder und kann aussuchen. Das waren alle Biltze, die ich in etwa 80 Minuten vor die Linse bekommen habe. Einfach dauerhaft laufen gelassen und immer da hingschwenkt, wo die meisten zu sehen waren.

Das nächste mal gibts weniger Gain und nur 25 FPS, dann sollte das auch schärfer werden.


----------



## cap82 (29. Juni 2016)

Das Festmahl vom Wochenende.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masterX244 (29. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das war eine Canon XA20 auf einem Stativ.  1/50, 50 FPS, AVCHD 28 MBit/s, f/1.8, 28,8mm, manueller Fokus auf unendlich. Die Bilder sind so unscharf, weil ich zu viel Gain drin hatte.(ich glaube +24db war der Limiter gesetzt) Auf dem kleinen Monitor sieht das erst ganz ok aus, deswegen hatte ich nicht weiter verstellt.
> 
> Ne DSLR muss ich irgendwann auch mal kaufen. Vorteil bei einem Camcorder ist, das man auf jeden Fall alles mehrfach im Kasten hat, was mal vor der Linse war.  Man hat dann immer den gleichen Blitz auf mehreren Bilder und kann aussuchen. Das waren alle Biltze, die ich in etwa 80 Minuten vor die Linse bekommen habe. Einfach dauerhaft laufen gelassen und immer da hingschwenkt, wo die meisten zu sehen waren.
> 
> Das nächste mal gibts weniger Gain und nur 25 FPS, dann sollte das auch schärfer werden.



ne richtige kamera würd ich da auf jeden fall empfehlen, einzelbilder aus videos verlieren nämlich nochmal details gegenüber einem echten foto gleicher auflösung da die standard-videocodecs nicht für solche aufnahmen ausgelegt sind


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Juni 2016)

masterX244 schrieb:


> ne richtige kamera würd ich da auf jeden fall empfehlen, einzelbilder aus videos verlieren nämlich nochmal details gegenüber einem echten foto gleicher auflösung da die standard-videocodecs nicht für solche aufnahmen ausgelegt sind


Ja, an die Schärfe und Auflösung kommt die leider nicht ran aber um mal ein Bild rauszunehmen ist es ganz ok.  So sieht es mit mehr Licht aus. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ich einfach Random aus dem VLN Video Rohmaterial genommen.


----------



## €eld (30. Juni 2016)

Ja, chromatische Aberrationen on mass würde ich sagen 

Mit etwas Nachbearbeitung kriegt man die aber ganz gut weg:

https://picload.org/image/rrrrgair/nachbearbeitet.png

Gegen die Unschärfe kann man natürlich fast nichts machen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Juni 2016)

€eld;8309453 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, chromatische Aberrationen on mass würde ich sagen
> 
> Mit etwas Nachbearbeitung kriegt man die aber ganz gut weg:
> 
> ...


Hmm sieht nachbearbeitet irgendwie total komisch aus, weil die Farben nicht mehr der Realität entsprechen.  Das Gras hat ne Lackdose abbekommen.  Naja ich brauche die Cam halt zum filmen, da kommt keine DSLR ran.


----------



## masterX244 (30. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hmm sieht nachbearbeitet irgendwie total komisch aus, weil die Farben nicht mehr der Realität entsprechen.  Das Gras hat ne Lackdose abbekommen.  Naja ich brauche die Cam halt zum filmen, da kommt keine DSLR ran.



Nur zur info: meine knipse ist auch nicht die teuerste, war im 300euro-bereich


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Juli 2016)

Ok,ich war dann gestern mal in Teterow. Das hieß ca. 450 km hin und natürlich auch wieder zurück... am selben tag. 
Und was gab es zu sehen? Da hätten wir schnelle autos...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...waghalsige männer in ihren fliegenden kisten (Colt Seavers hab ich aber nicht gesehen )...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... harte landungen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und zu guter letzt... Diesel-EVO`s??? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hätte wohl jemand kein "ultimate 102" tanken dürfen... (motorhaube)


----------



## taks (3. Juli 2016)

War Heute mit meinem Motorrad unterwegs durch ein paar Schweizer Weinberge.

Der Ausflug war schön, bin aber mit den Fotos nicht zufrieden. War ziemlich schlechtes Licht zum Fotografieren 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blende8 (4. Juli 2016)

Ich habe mir letzten Samstag ein neues Spielzeug gegönnt. Damit macht fahrradfahren auch einem alten Sack wie mir wieder höllisch Spaß 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss aus Kopenhagen

Blende8


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Juli 2016)

Blende8 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir letzten Samstag ein neues Spielzeug gegönnt. Damit macht fahrradfahren auch einem alten Sack wie mir wieder höllisch Spaß


Also endlich wieder mit `ner 50 durch`s gelände hacken und anständig downhill fahren (mußt den berg ja vorher hoch)... 

Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blende8 (4. Juli 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also endlich wieder mit `ner 50 durch`s gelände hacken und anständig downhill fahren (mußt den berg ja vorher hoch)... [\QUOTE]
> 
> als ein für mein Gewicht zu klein geratener langjähriger Kettenraucher muss ich das Problem mit dem Berg rauf zu 100% bestätigen  Aber das hat sich jetzt in (nein nicht Rauch sondern in) Luft aufgelöst
> 
> Blende8


----------



## €eld (5. Juli 2016)

Hier mal ein kurzer Vergleich von 3 verschiedenen 50mm Objektiven. Das Bokeh des Pentax gefällt mir am besten. Alle Bilder sind mit F/4, ISO 200 und 1/160s aufgenommen. Alle Bilder wurden gleich nachbearbeitet.


----------



## fotoman (5. Juli 2016)

€eld;8321032 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal ein kurzer Vergleich von 3 verschiedenen 50mm Objektiven. Das Bokeh des Pentax gefällt mir am besten. Alle Bilder sind mit F/4, ISO 200 und 1/160s aufgenommen. Alle Bilder wurden gleich nachbearbeitet.


Waren das alles KB-Format Kameras, bzw alles Kameras mit annähernd gleicher Sensorgröße? Dass das Pentax (immerin 2-3 mal so teuer wie die anderen) ein schöneree Bokeh liefert, war zumindest zu hoffen.

Ist die Naheinstellgrenze beim Nikon so schlecht?


----------



## €eld (5. Juli 2016)

> Waren das alles KB-Format Kameras, bzw alles Kameras mit annähernd gleicher Sensorgröße?


Wurde alles mit der selben Kamera mit Kleinbild-Sensor geschossen.



> Ist die Naheinstellgrenze beim Nikon so schlecht?


Ja, Pentax und Minolta haben beide 45cm, Nikon hat 60cm Naheinstellgrenze.



> Dass das Pentax (immerin 2-3 mal so teuer wie die anderen) ein schöneree Bokeh liefert, war zumindest zu hoffen.


Das Pentax hab ich für 50€ gebraucht gekauft, genauso wie das Nikon. Das Minolta war schon in der Familie. Das Minolta gefällt mir eigentlich am besten, da es ab Blende 4 bzw. 5.6 erstaunlich scharf ist (dafür ist das Bokeh grauenhaft).

Vielleicht hätte ich erwähnen sollen, dass es sich bei allen Objektiven um Altglas handelt. Der Preis spielt da denke ich mal keine so bedeutende Rolle (wobei ich mich mit Altglas nicht wirklich gut auskenne).


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Juli 2016)

Was für ein pentax-objektiv hast du eigentlich? Das 50 1.4 gibt es sicherlich in einem halben dutzend ausführungen als z.b. A,M,F oder K-prime.


----------



## €eld (5. Juli 2016)

> Was für ein pentax-objektiv hast du eigentlich? Das 50 1.4 gibt es sicherlich in einem halben dutzend ausführungen als z.b. A,M,F oder K-prime.


Es handelt sich um ein SMC Pentax-M.


----------



## XT1024 (5. Juli 2016)

€eld;8321919 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hätte ich erwähnen sollen, dass es sich bei allen Objektiven um Altglas handelt.


50 1.4 sind alle _alt_, welches der fünf war es denn? Pentax Normal Prime Lenses

Edit: zzz
Das passiert, wenn man mal "kurz" weg geht.
Und als M42 gibt es auch noch mehrere Geschmacksrichtungen SMC/S-M-C/Super Takumar 50mm F1.4 Reviews - M42 Screwmount Normal Primes - Pentax Lens Reviews & Lens Database


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Juli 2016)

€eld;8321943 schrieb:
			
		

> Es handelt sich um ein SMC Pentax-M.


Das erklärt den preis, da komplett manuell und ohne kontakte. Die linsen-rechnung dürfte sich aber zu den neueren, bis FA, kaum unterscheiden.


----------



## hann96 (6. Juli 2016)

Ein paar Bilder vom Familienfest aus Hannover (26.06).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sony A7s | Sony FE 35 mm 1.4 Distagon | LR


----------



## Keinem (6. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Juli 2016)

Hab mal wieder ein wenig mit dem dxo filmpack herum gespielt. Das ist das ergebniss...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (7. Juli 2016)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich würde aus langer Weile mal zur Maniküre gehen


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Neues Hintergrundbild.
Daran ist tatsächlich nicht viel nachbearbeitet, das kommt fast so aus der Kamera.


----------



## €eld (10. Juli 2016)

Perfekter Moment, aber meinst du nicht, dass sich aus den Wolken noch mehr rausholen lässt? Hast du davon zufällig ne RAW-Datei?

Ich hab ein altes Zoom-Objektiv "getestet" (Soligor 35-70 (F/2.5 - F/22) inkl. "Makro-Modus"). Bei Blende 2.5 eigentlich unbrauchbar, bei F8 dagegen eigentlich schon recht scharf. Erstaunlich, wie sich die Schärfe durch Abblenden verändern kann!
Alle Bilder sind mit 35mm im "Makro-Modus" mit 1:2,7 Abbildungsmaßstab entstanden und sind nachbearbeitet.


----------



## Haspu (10. Juli 2016)

Ich war eine Woche in Hamburg Urlaub machen. Ich finde, mir sind ein paar schöne Aufnahmen gelungen. Kritik ist wie immer erwünscht.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Juli 2016)

@€eld:  Hab die RAW noch da, bin aber sehr unerfahren darin diese zu entwickeln.  Da müsste ich mich mal einarbeiten.


----------



## €eld (10. Juli 2016)

> Hab die RAW noch da, bin aber sehr unerfahren darin diese zu entwickeln. Da müsste ich mich mal einarbeiten.


Wäre nett, wenn du mir die zur Verfügung stellen könntest, dann probier ich damit etwas rum.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. Juli 2016)

Kann ich mit meiner Canon Eos 100D eine Blitzfalle "machen",durch Blitz Cam auslösen ?
Hatte meine ersten Blitzbilder auch "gefilmt",die Rauschen halt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch was von Heute:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. Juli 2016)

Oh, steht da heute oder die Tage was besonderes an?


----------



## floppyexe (10. Juli 2016)

Haspu schrieb:


> Ich war eine Woche in Hamburg Urlaub machen. Ich finde, mir sind ein paar schöne Aufnahmen gelungen. Kritik ist wie immer erwünscht.


Bild eins und zwei
Bild drei und vier: Himmel ausgebrannt, Horizont schief und im Bild 4 die Wasserfläche zu dunkel. Bild 1 Horizont auch schief.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. Juli 2016)

Wie Funktioniert eine Blitzfalle ??


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Juli 2016)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Wie Funktioniert eine Blitzfalle ??



Du brauchst eine Auslöseschnur, einen kleinen Käfig und einen Köder.  Das baust du alles zusammen und wenn der Blitz auf die Auslöseschnur tritt, fängst du ihn ein!


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Juli 2016)

Hi!

Anbei mal 'n Bild von gestern; stammt aus 'ner stillgelegten Zeche in NRW.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## masterX244 (11. Juli 2016)

@L1qu1dat0r Kamera im manuellen modus auf 3 bis 4 sekunden belichtungszeit (experimentieren nötig), das ganze auf dem Statuv und dann ein foto nach dem anderen machen, 99% ist mist aber der rest hat Blitze


----------



## Kusanar (11. Juli 2016)

Blende8 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir letzten Samstag ein neues Spielzeug gegönnt. Damit macht fahrradfahren auch einem alten Sack wie mir wieder höllisch Spaß
> 
> Gruss aus Kopenhagen
> 
> Blende8




Sieht ja ziemlich nach dem Inntal, etwas östlich von Innsbruck, aus  Ist das nachbearbeitet, oder wie hast du den Hintergrund so unscharf bekommen?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Juli 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Ist das nachbearbeitet, oder wie hast du den Hintergrund so unscharf bekommen?


Indem er einfach wenig brennweite benutzt hat und entsprechend weit an das fahrrad heran gegangen ist. Mich stört allerdings die scharfe kante rechts unten in der wiese etwas. (das sieht in der tat bearbeitet aus)
Allerdings klappt das z.b. mit einem handy nicht so toll, zumal dessen optik nicht dafür gedacht ist. Mit einer ordentlichen kompakten oder systemkamera sollte das aber schon gehen und mit einer DSLR sowieso.

Handy-Schnappschuß vom WE.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das fläschchen ist uns über umwege zugelaufen (von uns arbeitet keiner bei mercedes). Der inhalt ist wohl nicht so dolle (hab selber nicht probiert), aber die beschriftung fand ich witzig.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (11. Juli 2016)

Danke masterX244 .Muss mal auf ein Gewitter warten.
@Stryke7:ich hab mir jetzt Feuerfeste Unterwäsche gekauft,damit ich den Blitz unbeschadet wieder aus der Falle raus lassen kann.


----------



## masterX244 (11. Juli 2016)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Danke masterX244 .Muss mal auf ein Gewitter warten.
> @Stryke7:ich hab mir jetzt Feuerfeste Unterwäsche gekauft,damit ich den Blitz unbeschadet wieder aus der Falle raus lassen kann.


musste gerade bei dem witz lachen 
und vieol göück, grad ist ja wieder was unterwegs, nur nicht da wo ich grad bin.... 
Zum anpeilen ob grad was im anmarsch ist ist die seite hier praktisch:
Blitze & Gewitter - live Echtzeit Google Maps


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Juli 2016)

Live-Ortung von allem möglichen finde ich immer super faszinierend


----------



## masterX244 (12. Juli 2016)

Scheibenkleister... mal wieder nur den letzten donner eines gewitters gehört.... und keine fotogenen blitze in anmarsch


----------



## €eld (18. Juli 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Indem er einfach wenig brennweite benutzt hat und entsprechend weit an das fahrrad heran gegangen ist. Mich stört allerdings die scharfe kante rechts unten in der wiese etwas. (das sieht in der tat bearbeitet aus)



Was genau ist denn 'wenig Brennweite'? Wenn du mit "wenig" kurz meinst, dann bewirkt eine kurze Brennweite eigentlich genau das Gegenteil: Der Hintergrund wird eher schärfer als unschärfer da das Objektiv die Aufnahme eher "weiter weg" erscheinen lässt,  im Gegensatz zu einer langen Brennweite, die das Objekt näher heranholt.

Wirklich nah ist die Kamera am Fahrrad auch nicht, also ist es entweder nachbearbeitet, das benutze Objektiv war sehr lichtstark oder er hat eine Kamera mit entsprechend großem Sensor benutzt.

Bei der rechten Kante sieht es eher so aus, als würde es hinter dem scharfen Fleck Gras eine Senke nach unten geben.



> Mit einer ordentlichen kompakten oder systemkamera sollte das aber schon gehen und mit einer DSLR sowieso.


Die entscheidenden Punkte für möglichst wenig Tiefenschärfe sind:

Die Lichtstärke des Objektivs.
Der Abstand zum Motiv.
Die Sensorgröße.

Eine Systemkamera kann eine M 4/3 oder auch eine A7 sein, der Unterschied der Schärfentiefe ist aber bei der A7 deutlich höher. Eine DSLR wiederum hat (meistens) einen APSC- oder Kleinbildsensor, auch hier wieder ein Unterschied der auf die Menge an "Depth of Field" einen Einfluss hat. 
Mit einer Kompaktkamera kannst du Tiefenunschärfe meist vergessen (mal teurere Modelle wie z.B. die Sony RX100 außen vorgelassen) da der Sensor einfach viel zu klein ist. Die RX100 hat z.B. einen 1"-Sensor, also deutlich größer als der übliche 1/2.7" Sensor typischer Kompaktkameras:
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...ensorformate.svg/2000px-Sensorformate.svg.png


Pauschalisieren zwischen verschiedenen Kameragruppen ist nicht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Juli 2016)

€eld schrieb:


> Was genau ist denn 'wenig Brennweite'? Wenn du mit "wenig" kurz meinst, dann bewirkt eine kurze Brennweite eigentlich genau das Gegenteil: Der Hintergrund wird eher schärfer als unschärfer da das Objektiv die Aufnahme eher "weiter weg" erscheinen lässt,  im Gegensatz zu einer langen Brennweite, die das Objekt näher heranholt.


Das gilt nur, wenn der abstand gleich bleibt. Mit weniger brennweite geht man aber zwangsläufiger näher heran, was den "unschärfe-effekt" erheblich verstärkt.


> Wirklich nah ist die Kamera am Fahrrad auch nicht, also ist es entweder nachbearbeitet, das benutze Objektiv war sehr lichtstark oder er hat eine Kamera mit entsprechend großem Sensor benutzt.


Das kannst du anhand des bildes nicht wirklich bestimmen da du so nicht unterscheiden kannst, ob mit 200mm und 15m abstand oder 100mm und 7,5m abstand fotografiert wurde.

Aber um das ganze auch gleich auf zu lösen, hab ich mal in die exif-daten geschaut. Die kamera war eine D800 mit einem 24/1.4 drauf. Als blende steht da f1.4 und die kamera hat anscheinend 2,8m als entfernung gemessen. 


> Bei der rechten Kante sieht es eher so aus, als würde es hinter dem scharfen Fleck Gras eine Senke nach unten geben.


Hmmm... In meinen augen ist die kante zu grade dafür...

Alibi-bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Entstanden letzte woche bei der thüringen rallye. Warum ich aber dahin gegangen bin, weiß ich bis jetzt noch nicht.  Asphalt-rallye`s sind halt öde...
Aber naja, dafür waren die zuschauer der hit bzw. sehr unterhaltsam. Gab wieder einiges zum lachen.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juli 2016)

Musste der Röhren-Filter sein? Wäre ohne auch schön ... 

Machst du eigentlich noch was anderes als jeden Tag Ralley-Autos zu fotografieren?  
(Obwohl du darin echt gut bist )


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Juli 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Musste der Röhren-Filter sein? Wäre ohne auch schön ...


Das soll einen analogen farbfilm vortäuschen. Fand es, angesichts des objektes, für angemessen. (es muß nicht immer glatt und hochglanz sein )


> Machst du eigentlich noch was anderes als jeden Tag Ralley-Autos zu fotografieren?
> (Obwohl du darin echt gut bist )


Na jeden tag ist doch etwas übertrieben... aber ja, ich hab wohl eine leichte vorliebe für (alte) autos, schlamm und dreck. (und auch gerne alles zusammen ) Landschafts-aufnahmen entstehen bei mir nur so im nebenbei und sind auch nicht so gut. Für architektur-aufnahmen habe ich hingegen noch keinen gefunden der mit geht (bzw. auch den plan dazu hat) und menschen fotografiere ich nur ungern. (bin selbst nicht so gerne auf bildern) Und zu guter letzt, für natur- bzw. macro-fotografie bin ich jetzt nicht so zu begeistern.
Und achja... vielen dank für die blumen...


----------



## Haspu (19. Juli 2016)

Ein wenig mit dem Mond experimentiert. Das Bild wurde aus 2 Einzelaufnahmen zusammen montiert. Dunkler Mond und heller Hintergrund. Das Bild hat unter anderem den Zweck, mich in GIMP zu üben.

Ich habe auch noch die zwei Ausgangsbilder angehängt. Ich würde nämlich gerne noch wissen, wie es möglich ist, dass das Bild direkt "richtig" belichtet aus der Kamera kommt.


----------



## taks (20. Juli 2016)

Verschluss ~1/250 und Blende ~8


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Juli 2016)

Haspu schrieb:


> Ein wenig mit dem Mond experimentiert. Das Bild wurde aus 2 Einzelaufnahmen zusammen montiert. Dunkler Mond und heller Hintergrund. Das Bild hat unter anderem den Zweck, mich in GIMP zu üben.


War, bei dem bearbeiteten bild, die "korona" um den mond das ziel?
Wenn du "nur" korrekt belichten willst, versuch es doch mal mit einer spotmessung auf den mond. (blendenvorwahl) Und wenn es komplizierter werden darf und deine kamera es her gibt, mach doch mal eine mehrfach-belichtung. So sollten sich zum mond auch sterne ins bild bekommen lassen. (auch wenn deren anordnung dann nicht passen wird)

Alibi bild... diesmal aber kein auto...und hoffentlich habe ich den steinhaufen gerade bekommen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Geschossen bei wittenberg)


----------



## €eld (20. Juli 2016)

Ist das Rauschen hier als stilistisches Mittel eingesetzt oder kommt es von der Kamera^^?

Das Denkmal ist auf jeden Fall gerade. Da hier nach dem Thread-Titel Kritik erwünscht ist möchte ich mal äußern, dass mir persönlich bei SW-Bildern etwas mehr Kontrast ganz gut gefällt, die Steine wirken etwas matt. Ansonsten gutes Foto, dass SW passt gut zur damaligen Zeit bzw. der Erinnerung.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Juli 2016)

Mal etwas ohne technischen Anspruch,  die Sonne ist eben aufgegangen   Hab das Handy mal machen lassen wie es denkt. 
War nur vom Hoteldach aus zu schön anzusehen es nicht zu knipsen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Juli 2016)

€eld schrieb:


> Ist das Rauschen hier als stilistisches Mittel eingesetzt oder kommt es von der Kamera^^?


Ist natürlich künstlich.  Ich spiele halt auch gerne mal mit dem film-pack von dxo, wenn ich meine bilder nicht gerade an einen bekannten weiter gebe.  (da ist hochglanz und möglichst scharf gefragt)


> Da hier nach dem Thread-Titel Kritik erwünscht ist möchte ich mal äußern, dass mir persönlich bei SW-Bildern etwas mehr Kontrast ganz gut gefällt, die Steine wirken etwas matt. Ansonsten gutes Foto, dass SW passt gut zur damaligen Zeit bzw. der Erinnerung.


Wenn ich beim nächsten derartigen bild noch daran denke, versuche ich es mal mit mehr kontrast.


----------



## joraku (22. Juli 2016)

Ein Freihand-HDR. Leider nicht ganz scharf wie sich dann herausgestellt hat, aber ich finde die Farben knallen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masterX244 (22. Juli 2016)

./wünschte die Gewitter am Mittwoch wären früher da gewesen... Dann wären wieder Blitzebilder drinne gewesen....


----------



## FlyKilla (22. Juli 2016)

Mal gucken, was heute Abend so geht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## masterX244 (23. Juli 2016)

War leider belegt und dadurch ist mir wieder ein gewitter davongezischt...


----------



## Deathy93 (24. Juli 2016)

Mein Kätzchen


----------



## hann96 (25. Juli 2016)

Schnappschuss bei einem Musikvideo-Dreh... (Schnappschuss weil es oben ausgebrannt ist)


----------



## cap82 (25. Juli 2016)

Welches Objektiv?


----------



## hann96 (26. Juli 2016)

cap82 schrieb:


> Welches Objektiv?



Walimex 85mm T1.5 an der a7s


----------



## Deathy93 (26. Juli 2016)

Und weil sie so süß ist, gleich noch mal!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Juli 2016)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Und weil sie so süß ist, gleich noch mal!


Für das bild könnte eigentlich mal wieder ein uralter und kaum genutzter thread reaktiviert werden... der Di-Wallpaper-Thread.


----------



## taks (26. Juli 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ... der Di-Wallpaper-Thread.



Ja, der scheint ned so beliebt zu sein


----------



## masterX244 (26. Juli 2016)

Möglicherweise gerade ein gewitter in anmarsch, möglicherweise aber auch nur "NOPE!". falle ist aber bereits aufgebaut
Edit: konnte die Blitzfalle wieder abbauen, waren nur 5 Blitze und keine Lightshow mit schönem Zickezacke


----------



## Deathy93 (26. Juli 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Für das bild könnte eigentlich mal wieder ein uralter und kaum genutzter thread reaktiviert werden... der Di-Wallpaper-Thread.



Vielen Dank!


----------



## cap82 (27. Juli 2016)

Auch mal wieder was:

Die Nachbarschaft im Nebel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch zwei Schnappschüsse vom Heimweg nach dem Training:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





greetz cap


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Juli 2016)

das erste gefällt mir richtig gut!


----------



## masterX244 (28. Juli 2016)

Gut glühender himmel, vor allem in #3


----------



## hann96 (31. Juli 2016)

Gerade beim durchstöbern des LR Katalogs gefunden. 
Was man beim schnellen sortieren der Bilder so alles übersieht... Fokus sitzt zwar nicht richtig und die CA's sind nicht zu übersehen, aber die Perspektive hat was, wie ich finde...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Juli 2016)

Hab mal wieder etwas im archiv gewühlt und noch was gefunden, wo sich das bearbeiten lohnt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das bild wurde auf SW getrimmt und perspektivisch leicht korrigiert (hatte die uhr etwas von der seite aufgenommen). Zusätzlich habe ich den kontrast angehoben und etwas aufgehellt. Das rauschen ist hingegen original K-30 @ ISO3200.


----------



## fotoman (31. Juli 2016)

hann96 schrieb:


> Was man beim schnellen sortieren der Bilder so alles übersieht... Fokus sitzt zwar nicht richtig


Als Schuhwerbung wäre das Bild noch ganz gut nutzbar.


----------



## FlyKilla (31. Juli 2016)

Hab auch mal mit SW experimentiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HighEnd111 (2. August 2016)

Ich hab hier auch mal wieder was, leider noch nicht mit Makrolinse geschossen. Kommt aber auch noch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (2. August 2016)

Und was hast du fotografiert?  Orgelpfeifen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HighEnd111 (2. August 2016)

Jop  Sorry, habs vergessen hin zu schreiben. Sind meine zwei Tibia 8'-Pfeifen.

Fotografiert mit einer EOS 750D mit EF-S 18-135 mm Objektiv.
Exif: Blende f/5.0; Belichtungszeit 1/25s; ISO 100; Brennweite 50.0 mm


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. August 2016)

Damit es hier nicht völlig einschläft mal ein bild der rennstrecke in teterow. Dieser stitch ist eigentlich nur ein "abfall-produkt". Sowas mache ich eigentlich immer, wenn ich schonmal da bin. Ich hätte die "achterbahn" aber ruhig mal abfahren können...  (das ist der "ruhigste" teil )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (9. August 2016)

Nix Foto. Falscher Thread. Bitte löschen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. August 2016)

Hmmm... Funktioniert das forum jetzt wieder zuverlässig? Na mal schauen...
Wiesel-Pokal in der nähe von Frankenberg...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (10. August 2016)

Bin ein bisschen am alte Bilder durchstöbern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (10. August 2016)

Wäre noch cooler, wenn du von weiter unten fotografiert hättest... Sonst 

EDIT:
Das Bild wirkt leicht schief. Sieht so aus, als ob die braune Kuh jeden Moment umkippt 
Mag aber vielleicht auch an den Objektiv-Verzerrungen liegen...


----------



## taks (10. August 2016)

Danke 
Vllt. find ich noch eins von weiter unten. 
Und wenn man den Kran im Hintergrund anschaut sollte das Bild eigentlich gerade sein. Aber sieht schon ein bisschen nach unten links hängend aus..


----------



## hann96 (13. August 2016)

Schnappschuss: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. August 2016)

Sächsischer Offroad-Cup in Roitzsch (bei Brehna, bei Leipzig )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die aufgabe dazu: Finde den Fotograf.


----------



## Deathy93 (15. August 2016)

....


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (16. August 2016)

Schön knackig geworden.

War Heute mal draußen  .
Unter lebensgefahr Bilder gemacht^^.

Blumen ,blüht ja alles wie Wild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal was Fleißiges:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nicht ganz scharf .

Dafür das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach so ja Lebensgefahr...
Da wollte mir doch einer an die Wäsche,weil ich im Schrebergarten,ein Motiv auf dem Nachbargrundstück von dem ...hmmm..Mann machen wollte.
Mein Sohn war auch dabei ,als er lachen mußte wollte er ihn auch platt machen,weil "er" ja bei der Fremdenlegion war.
Vlt. hätter er sogar gewonnen,Bierfahne,heiß....ich dachte nur an meine Kammera und bin gegangen.
Das mit Recht aufs eigene Bild hat der auch nicht geblickt.


----------



## Deathy93 (16. August 2016)

Und direkt noch mal!


----------



## cap82 (17. August 2016)

Aus dem Urlaub:
Tropensturm im Anflug auf Ko Phan-Ngan, links Ko Samui.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (17. August 2016)

Und noch ein letztes Mal


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. August 2016)

Wie bearbeitest du die Bilder mit dem Dunklem Rand ??



out off Cam.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rushhour


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. August 2016)

Und nochmal Roitzsch...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathy93 (17. August 2016)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Wie bearbeitest du die Bilder mit dem Dunklem Rand ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nennt sich "Vignettierung" 
Kann fast jedes Programm


----------



## fotoman (17. August 2016)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Nennt sich "Vignettierung"
> Kann fast jedes Programm


Da kauft man sich erst teure Objektive, die einen optisch mit sowas nicht mehr stören, um es dann im Nachhinein wieder einzufügen.


----------



## Deathy93 (18. August 2016)

fotoman schrieb:


> Da kauft man sich erst teure Objektive, die einen optisch mit sowas nicht mehr stören, um es dann im Nachhinein wieder einzufügen.



Kommt manchmal ziemlich gut


----------



## fotoman (18. August 2016)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Kommt manchmal ziemlich gut


Das ist halt genauso wie S/W oder andere Bildveränderungen reine Geschmackssache.


----------



## hann96 (20. August 2016)

Mal ein kleines Quiz, anstatt nur stumpf Bilder zu posten 

---------------------------------------

Wer errät zuerst, was das ist? Ich wette es kommt ohne Tipp (kein Hannoveraner) drauf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer nicht drauf kommt, ein Tipp:


Spoiler



Dreht das Bild mal rechts, linksrum etc.


Auflösung;


Spoiler



Fahrstuhl-Schacht vom neuen Rathaus in Hannover (schrägster Fahrstuhlschacht Europas)


----------



## Deathy93 (21. August 2016)

Rover 3500


----------



## masterX244 (21. August 2016)

hann96 schrieb:


> Mal ein kleines Quiz, anstatt nur stumpf Bilder zu posten
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Hab auch noch so ein Rätselbild im Sonderangebot




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls es nicht sofort klar wie Kloßbrühe wird:


Spoiler



Nicht in Europa aber wenn man etwas genauer hinschaut ist es offensichtlich



Auflösung;


Spoiler



Direkt in einem 4-er Seilbündel der Golden Gate Bridge senkrecht hoch fotografiert


----------



## Deathy93 (25. August 2016)

Selfporträt


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. August 2016)

Roitzsch...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (30. August 2016)

City _Triathlon Bremen, 14.08.16
Ich war mächtig erstaunt , was mit dem alten 300er alles geht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## fotoman (31. August 2016)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> _Ich war mächtig erstaunt , was mit dem alten 300er alles geht. _


Motiv- und Ausschnittwahl, Belichtung und (teils gelungene) Mitzieher hängen nunmal nur sehr bedingt von der Ausrüstung ab.

Deine Schmetterlingesbilder gefallen mir durch die Bank erheblich besser.


----------



## FlyKilla (31. August 2016)

Danke, bei Sport Veranstaltungen fehlt es mir an Erfahrung. Stativ und Macro sind bei mir die meist benutzen Gerätschaften.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. September 2016)

Altmühlfranken-Rallye Gunzenhausen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...ein C-Kadett...


----------



## FlyKilla (5. September 2016)

Ach ja, Kadetsch......träum......👍

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. September 2016)

Mal von Heute,der hat mich so angelacht  .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr geht nicht mit meinen 55-250mm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (9. September 2016)

Manno, erinnert mich an die Finsternis. Hätte gerne ein paar nette Bilder gemacht, hatte aber keine Kamera zur Verfügung (und mit dem Handy....naja, erstaunlich, dass es doch noch etwas mehr als ein Lichtfleck war ).


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. September 2016)

Hab mir mal die demo von DXO Optics Pro (Elite) 11 gezogen und installiert. Was für ein unterschied zu meiner Essential V9... Naja, muß mit der neuen kamera ja eh upgraden.
On topic:
SOC in Roitzsch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. September 2016)

Heute waren wir in Schloss Wickrath am Niederrhein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da laufen Gänse frei rum.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nutrias und Enten gibt es da auch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 Das war im Wald     ,ich mußte den Müll wegcropen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habe Heute Morgen noch ein bessere Bild vom Schloss gefunden (Belichtung usw.)

Orginal(out of Cam):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe dann versucht das Schloss etwas zu begradigen (Horizont) und Goldener Schnitt.
Mir persönlich gefällt das Nachbearbeitete überhaubt nicht.
Irgendwie sieht der linke Flügel komisch aus.
Nennt man das Stürzende Linien ?

Mit Fotor nachbearbeitet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. September 2016)

Ich hab heute mal der K-1 gezeigt, was zukünftig so ihr einsatzgebiet ist. Da sie sich nicht gewehrt, und z.b. nicht ständig den fokus falsch gestzt hat, gehe ich mal davon aus, das das so i.o. gehen wird. 
SOC in Oberwiera



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich muß mich allerdings noch ein wenig damit "einschießen" und ich war heute auch nicht lange (viiiiieeeeelllll zu warm) und mit 2 manuellen+ dem bewährten 80-400 von tokina unterwegs.
Aber ich kann jetzt schon sagen, das ding fetzt.  Der AF ist zackiger wie der der K-30 und die bilder wirken schärfer. Außerdem lässt sich der AF nicht gleich durch eine staubwolke aus dem konzept bringen. Leider kann ich nur noch keine RAW-daten entwickeln. Ich hoffe DXO macht hinne...

Edit:


L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Habe dann versucht das Schloss etwas zu begradigen (Horizont) und Goldener Schnitt.
> Mir persönlich gefällt das Nachbearbeitete überhaubt nicht.
> Irgendwie sieht der linke Flügel komisch aus.
> Nennt man das Stürzende Linien ?


Dein korrigieren hat es überhaupt erst schief gemacht. Ich hätte das ganze nicht nach rechts, sondern besten falls marginal nach licks gedreht. Das ursprungs-foto sieht nach meinem empfinden aber schon relativ gerade aus.


----------



## Decrypter (11. September 2016)

Nochmal was aus dem Juni. 
Sonnenuntergang über der Kieler Förde. Blickrichtung von Stein über Bülk Richtung Eckernförder Bucht nach Damp.
War seinerzeit auch schon kurz vor 23 Uhr.....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knipse war "nur" die Samsung WB 2000


----------



## Stryke7 (12. September 2016)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Nochmal was aus dem Juni.
> Sonnenuntergang über der Kieler Förde. Blickrichtung von Stein über Bülk Richtung Eckernförder Bucht nach Damp.
> War seinerzeit auch schon kurz vor 23 Uhr.....
> 
> ...



Mein aktueller Hintergrund, Blick aus Damp in Richtung Sonnenaufgang  (leider nicht ganz nach Eckernförde, dafür hätte ich etwas weiter südlich schwenken müssen):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Decrypter (12. September 2016)

Gleicher Standort wie zuvor, jedoch paar Tage später und gegen 23:30....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diesmal Canon EOS 1200D, die Billig Canon also

und das Ganze nochmal aus genau der anderen Richtung bei Tageslicht und auch höherem Standort...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. September 2016)

Ich hoffe du warst im Hotel, und nicht zur Reha dort?


----------



## Deathy93 (13. September 2016)

Halde Hoheward


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (13. September 2016)

Ach, dieses Schnäppchen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. September 2016)

Altmühlfranken rallye... mal durch DXO Optics pro 11 gejagt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (14. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Raum mit trauriger Geschichte... (Theresienstadt)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. September 2016)

Ich drück mich dieses WE ca. 50km westlich davon herum. Zum fotografieren werde ich wohl aber nicht kommen.


----------



## Decrypter (17. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestern beim Ausdocken zwecks Wendung...
Sailing Yacht A, die derzeit bei German Naval Yards in Kiel gebaut wird.
Die Yacht ist zwar absolut häßlich, stellt aber von ihren Ausmaßen alle bisherigen klassischen Segelyachten in den Schatten.
Länge 143 Meter, Breite 25 Meter und die 3 Masten sind 90 Meter hoch. Die Sedov als größte Windjammer mißt da nur "bescheidene" 117 Meter. Schon fast winzig im Vergleich.

Bild wurde auf die Schnelle gemacht. War ja zum Zeitpunkt noch auf Arbeit.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. September 2016)

... und nochmal SOC in Oberwiera



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (19. September 2016)

Ein kleiner Vorgeschmack.
Denn Rest gibts wenn ich wieder Zuhause bin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. September 2016)

Ja hier ebenso eines meiner ersten Bilder mit meinen neuen Tamron Objektiv.



Tamron SP 150-600mm F/5-6.3

Nikon D610 FX

Brennweite: 400mm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## hann96 (22. September 2016)

Gefällt mir das Bild, allerdings ist das Flugzeug ein bisschen zu sehr in die "Ecke gequetscht" - statt nach rechts mehr Platz zu lassen, hätte ich nach links mehr platz gelassen.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. September 2016)

hann96 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir das Bild, allerdings ist das Flugzeug ein bisschen zu sehr in die "Ecke gequetscht" - statt nach rechts mehr Platz zu lassen, hätte ich nach links mehr platz gelassen.



Joa stimmt schon, aber zum einen hätten wir dann wieder die Antennen im Bild und zwei weitere Seitenleitwerke vorhanden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. September 2016)

Heute war irgendwie ein erfolgreicher tag. DXO entwickelt nun auch RAW-bilder aus der K-1, ich hab heraus gefunden das knapp 700 RAW-bilder auf eine 32GB-karte passen und heute war die Rallye Zwickauer Land. Außerdem bin ich jetzt komplett im eimer. 
Sandro Bergau... ist die kurve mal wieder etwas zu optimistisch angegangen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shnipp (26. September 2016)

Ich dachte, ich teile mal ein paar Fotos vom letzten Wandertrip. Nur her mit eurer Meinung 
Die Fotos sind mit meiner Everyday Kombo, der Fuji x-pro1 und dem 27mm f2.8 geschossen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hätte bei Interesse noch ein paar auf Lager, will jetzt aber nicht zu viele Fotos spamen...


----------



## Haspu (28. September 2016)

Heute morgen vom Balkon aus


----------



## shnipp (28. September 2016)

Hier noch 3 weitere Fotos von der Wandertour




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. September 2016)

In letzter Zeit ist der Himmel immer sehr sehenswert.
Habe nur meistens keine Kamera dabei^^.
Von Heute Abend(nur ein bischen gecropt).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (28. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn wir schon mal bei Sonnenuntergängen sind


----------



## FlyKilla (29. September 2016)

Da habe ich auch noch einen, Pruchten Ostsee:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masterX244 (29. September 2016)

mist... bei mir gabs demletzt nur unfotogenes Zeug... oder man war zur entscheidenden Zeit in einer Vorlesung festgenagelt.....


----------



## FlyKilla (29. September 2016)

Hier  mal ein paar Aufnahmen von unseren Urlaub im Fischland Darß Zingst, Ostsee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Spatz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seebrücke in Zingst, mit Tauchglocke



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Möwe ist natürlich Pflicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seit 1946 Stillgelegte Eisenbahnstrecke bei Zingst


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. Oktober 2016)

Hab Heute meine ersten Lichtdome versucht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haben dann noch was Psychedelisches versucht   .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der "Meister" kann es noch besser  .

DOMES TUTORIAL - LIGHTPAINTING FOTOGRAFIEREN BEI NACHT - YouTube


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Oktober 2016)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Hab Heute meine ersten Lichtdome versucht.


Bei den licht-domen das nächste mal vieleicht was schwarzes anziehen oder den oberkörper etwas weiter weg halten. Der ist noch leicht zu sehen. Ansonsten aber wunderbar.  (wie schaut das bild eigentlich mit 2 rad-umdrehungen aus?)

Gestern war der erste vogtländische rallye-sprint. Auch wenn der VMC-Plauen schon erfahrung mit dem ausrichten einer rallye hat, so sollten sie dennoch die strecke und vor allem den termin nochmal überdenken. Mit 28 fahrern war das feld doch recht überschaubar, was eine woche nach der zwickau-land und 2 wochen nach dem hofer-rallyesprint+ momentan noch mangelnde bekanntheit aber nicht verwunderlich ist. Meiner meinung nach wäre die veranstaltung im frühjahr ganz gut aufgehoben.
Die strecke bestand zu 100% aus asphalt und ich hatte keine chance sie vorher genauer zu begutachten. Entsprechend ist das ergebniss doch eher mau... (nicht das beste bild, aber ich veröffentliche auch noch wo anders)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. Oktober 2016)

Ich war schon relativ dunkel gekleidet,leider nicht die Hände und Gesicht.
Muss ich beim Nächsten mal dran denken.
Wenn ich zweimal das Rad drehe wird es irgendwie unscharf da das Rad nicht ganz exakt dreht.
Die LED´s sind schon sehr hell.Bei mehreren umdrehungen wird es eher weiß^^.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


THX für deinen Komentar.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Oktober 2016)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Ich war schon relativ dunkel gekleidet,leider nicht die Hände und Gesicht.


Also ich sehe schultern...
Mußt du doch mal im kleiderschrank kramen, ob da nicht noch irgendwo ein ninja-anzug ist.   (oder schwächer belichten und im nachgang die lichter etwas hoch ziehen in der hoffnung, das sehr schwach belichtetes nicht mit auf taucht)


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (3. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hat mein jüngster Heute,von seinen Geschwistern,zum Geburtstag bekommen.
Ein Spiele-Held in Öl .
Solid Snake aus Metal Gear.
Ist recht groß,ca. Din A1  .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (10. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Schärfe ist brutal, man erkennt einfach noch die Details der Schalusien


----------



## Placebo (10. Oktober 2016)

hann96 schrieb:


> Diese Schärfe ist brutal, man erkennt einfach noch die Details der Schalusien


Dieser Satz + keine Angabe, welches Objektiv + keine Exif... das war doch Absicht


----------



## hann96 (10. Oktober 2016)

Placebo schrieb:


> Dieser Satz + keine Angabe, welches Objektiv + keine Exif... das war doch Absicht




 



Spoiler



FE 85 mm F1,4 GM



Zu meiner Verteidigung:
Die EXIF's hat die Website anscheinend entfernt


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Oktober 2016)

Weil hier mal wieder garnix los ist...
Rallye Zwickauer Land



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Oktober 2016)

Heutiges Schottertraining des RSW in der kiesgrube auerbach



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ging dabei um nichts... nur spaß haben... und vieleicht noch auto ganz lassen. 
Vormittags gab es dazu noch eine "talent-sichtung" des ADAC zusammen mit dem RSW. Hätte ich vorher gewußt das das mit der altersbegrenzung (17-21 jahre) nicht so eng gesehen wird, hätte ich mir vieleicht noch einen helm besorgt und wäre mal mit gefahren.  Dann wäre ein 36-jähriger halt nicht der älteste gewesen.


----------



## HighEnd111 (19. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fotografiert am 22.08.2015

*DSLR:* Canon EOS 750D
*Objektiv:* EF-S 18-135mm IS STM Kit-Objektiv ohne Filter.

Es wurde kein Stativ verwendet.

*Exif:*
Blende f/5.6
Belichtungszeit 1/60s
Brennweite 135mm
ISO 100

Nachbearbeitung: zugeschnitten mit Picasa, mehr nicht.

Dass es der Mond ist, muss wohl nicht erwähnt werden


----------



## Euda (19. Oktober 2016)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Das hat mein jüngster Heute,von seinen Geschwistern,zum Geburtstag bekommen.
> Ein Spiele-Held in Öl .
> Solid Snake aus Metal Gear.
> Ist recht groß,ca. Din A1  .
> ...



Hast Du gemalt?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (19. Oktober 2016)

Hast du zufällig auch eins von der Finsternis danach?


----------



## HighEnd111 (20. Oktober 2016)

Leider nicht


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (20. Oktober 2016)

Hab es mit meinem Handy versucht, aber sieht halt wegen der Entfernung nicht so toll aus. Kann es ja nachher mal reinstellen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Oktober 2016)

Hab heute mal etwas mit piccure+ herum gespielt (test-version). Dabei hab ich das RAW einmal da durch gejagt+ mit dxo ein paar farbanpassungen sammt zuschnitt und einmal nur mit dxo bearbeitet. (farbanpassung+nachschärfen+microkontrast usw.)
Als rohmaterial dient übrigens ein bild von der rallye wittenberg. Das kam noch aus meiner K-30 bei ISO 1600, 1/320sek und blende 4.5
Mit piccure+...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und ohne...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Fazit:
Es bringt etwas verbesserung, vollbringt aber keine wunder. Ein korrekt sitzender fokus, eine scharfe linse und ein ruhiges händchen sind also nach wie vor nicht so recht zu ersetzen.  (und ich weiß nicht, ob es mir 79€ wert wäre)


----------



## Skysnake (25. Oktober 2016)

Nein, das ist zum Teil auch einfach nur scheinbare Schärfe die aus einem Rauschen aus der Hölle kommt. Dadurch, dass du halt sehr viel kleine Bildinformation hast (einige Pixel) sieht das auf den ersten Blick sehr scharf aus, aber schau mal auf den Dreck zwischen den Rädern. Das sieht nicht schön aus. Da haste massiv Farbrauschen reingeballert. Oder was meint ihr?


----------



## 14Hannes88 (25. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig. Ich benötige eine Kaufberatung und wollte da mal die Profis fragen auf was man achten sollte.

Es geht um folgendes:

Weihnachten (ich kann es schon nicht mehr hören) steht vor der Tür und bevor ich wieder bis auf den letzten Moment warte, wollte ich schonmal einige Infos einholen. Ich möchte meiner Mutter zu Weihnachten eine DSLR schenken. Hat sie sich schon irgendwie immer gewünscht, bloß irgendwie nie durchgezogen. Scheinbar lag das auch den Preisen. 
Da sie selbst Anfängerin ist und damit noch nie wirklich was in diese Richtung gemacht hat, soll es auch erstmal nur eine "günstig-gebrauchte" Kamera sein. Damit soll sie dann rumprobieren und herausfinden ob dieses Hobby was für sie ist.

Da ich mich selbst nur wenig bis garnicht damit auskenne: Was würdet ihr empfehlen?

Ich dachte als erstes an eine Canon 1100D, da ich diese vor ein paar Jahren bei einem Freund betrachten durfte. Er schwärmte regelrecht von dem Teil.  Bodys als auch Objektive gibt es bei Ebay mittlerweile wie Sand am Meer, nur weiß ich persönlich nicht was dort für einen Anfänger geeignet ist.

Würde mich über Tipps und Vorschläge sehr freuen.

Gruß


----------



## hann96 (25. Oktober 2016)

Ich kann nur Empfehlungen für das Sony-Lager abgegeben 

Sony Alpha A6000: Sony Alpha 6000 Systemkamera 3" inkl. SEL-P1650: Amazon.de: Kamera
Wenns nen bisschen billiger sein soll: Alpha 5100 Sony Alpha 5100 Systemkamera mit ultraschnellem: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Kannst auch auf das Kit Objektiv verzichten, was das ganze nochmal billiger macht und stattdessen Analoge Vintage Linsen für wenig Geld kaufen. Bemühe mal Google, da gibt es ziemlich viele gute Qualitäts-Optiken...


----------



## 14Hannes88 (25. Oktober 2016)

hann96 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur Empfehlungen für das Sony-Lager abgegeben
> 
> Sony Alpha A6000: Sony Alpha 6000 Systemkamera 3" inkl. SEL-P1650: Amazon.de: Kamera
> Wenns nen bisschen billiger sein soll: Alpha 5100 Sony Alpha 5100 Systemkamera mit ultraschnellem: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> ...



Sind zwar schön Teile, aber leider weit weg von meinem Budget. Ich schaue lieber so in Richtung 300€... viel mehr wäre auch Schwachsinn, da es erstmal für einen Anfänger ums rumprobieren geht.


----------



## taks (25. Oktober 2016)

Nikon D90 + 18-105 Kit Objektiv? Gebraucht ~350€


----------



## 14Hannes88 (25. Oktober 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Nikon D90 + 18-105 Kit Objektiv? Gebraucht ~350€



Ja, sowas in die Richtung habe ich mir vorgestellt. Hatte Nikon nicht mal das Problem mit der automatischen Abblende, wo dann Bilder überbelichtet wurden. Ist dies hier auch der Fall oder kam das erst später?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Oktober 2016)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Da haste massiv Farbrauschen reingeballert. Oder was meint ihr?


Das farbrauschen kann daher kommen, das ich in 2 stufen arbeiten mußte.  Ich hab erst das DNG durch piccure+ gejagt und hatte dann ein TIFF. Das  ging anschließend durch DXO und da greift die entrauschung wohl nicht mehr so  dolle. Die vollversion beinhaltet wohl auch ein plugin für DXO, so das  alles in einem programm abgehandelt werden kann. Dazu ist das ISO  1600-bild eine eher mäßige ausgangsbasis, aber ich hab nicht so viel mit ISO 100. 


14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Würde mich über Tipps und Vorschläge sehr freuen.


Bei pentax wäre eine K30 empfehlenswert. Die ist relativ leicht und darf auch nass werden. (gebraucht mittlerweile um die 300€)
 Allerdings wäre es schon von vorteil, wenn der/die beschenkte mal irgendwie vorher ein paar modelle verschiedener marken in die hand nehmen könnte. Die haptik muß ja auch passen.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (26. Oktober 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bei pentax wäre eine K30 empfehlenswert. Die ist relativ leicht und darf auch nass werden. (gebraucht mittlerweile um die 300€)
> Allerdings wäre es schon von vorteil, wenn der/die beschenkte mal irgendwie vorher ein paar modelle verschiedener marken in die hand nehmen könnte. Die haptik muß ja auch passen.



Wie ordnet sich Pentax gegenüber Canon und Nikon ein?

Haptik ist natürlich ein interessanter Aspekt. Lässt natürlich jetzt schwer machen, wenn es eine Überraschung werden soll. Ich selbst habe ziemliche Pranken, konnte aber beispielsweise die 1100er ziemlich gut in den Händen halten. Meine Mutter hat natürlich etwas kleinere Hände, aber auch nicht viel kleiner. Ein Guter Griff und nicht all zuviel Gewicht, wären von Vorteil. Die K30 hat irgendwie das beste "Design" bisher, dieser sehr ausgeprägte Griff finde ich persönlich ziemlich gut. Ich kann mir also vorstellen, dass sich diese gut in der Hand führen lässt, ohne dass man abrutscht oder die Hand verkrampfen muss.


----------



## FlyKilla (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der DI-Amateur-Thread [Alle Bilder, Kritik &amp;amp;amp; Beratung]*

Moin Hannes, ich nenne eine 1100D mein eigen. Und das ist mein Einstieg gewesen. Habe es nie bereut. Ein 17-50 Opjektiv (wichtig, mit Bildstabi!), und es passt.  Ich hatte vorher eine Kompakte. Da war die Kamera irgendwann der limitierende Faktor. Nun bin ich es. 
Gruß, Fly 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Oktober 2016)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Wie ordnet sich Pentax gegenüber Canon und Nikon ein?


Inwiefern einordnen? Gute bilder machen an und für sich alle DSLR, wenn den mensch dahinter wirklich etwas damit anzufangen weiß. 
Die unterscheidung liegt halt eher in den features und der haptik bzw. der anordnung der bedienelemente und im menü. Die eos 1100D ist zudem eher der einsteiger-bereich, wärend die K-30 schon mittelklasse ist.
Pentax hat(te) dazu die eigenschaft, das das menü in allen klassen gleich ist. Man hat also von der K-500 (einstieg) über die K-30/50 (mittelklasse) bis hin zur K-5/K-5II (profi) das selbe menü und die selben einstellmöglichkeiten. (die K-3/K-3II, K-70 und K-1 sind neuer und haben mehr möglichkeiten) Dazu ist bei pentax ab der mittelklasse der body generell abgedichtet und alle kameras haben einen bildstabilisator im body.


> Die K30 hat irgendwie das beste "Design" bisher, dieser sehr ausgeprägte Griff finde ich persönlich ziemlich gut. Ich kann mir also vorstellen, dass sich diese gut in der Hand führen lässt, ohne dass man abrutscht oder die Hand verkrampfen muss.


Ich habe die letzten 3 jahre selber mit einer K-30 fotografiert und bin teils um die 6h mit der kamera in der hand+ca. 1,2kg schwerem objektiv daran herum gelaufen. (ich mag das nicht, wenn mir da was um den hals baumelt) Einen krampf hatte ich dabei nie.

Edit:
Beispielfoto aus meiner K-30. (unbearbeitet aus RAW entwickelt) Vermutlich mit meinem vivitar 28-90 schiebezoom (analoges objektiv) beim frühjahrstraining des MC Zwickau aufgenommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (30. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe mal ein wenig DxO gespielt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (30. Oktober 2016)

Kaffee in der Morgensonne 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Oktober 2016)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein wenig DxO gespielt


Bei bild 1 hast du aber ganz schön am micro- und feinkontrast gedreht, oder? Mir wäre das einfach zuviel.
Bild 2 scheint mir dazu recht weitwinklig aufgenommen zu sein und wirkt halt etwas zu überzeichnet(?). So macht es für mich den eindruck, als käme es aus einer grafik-demo. (genau so wie bild 1 und 3)
Im allgemeinen finde ich die bilder etwas über-bearbeitet. Die natürlichkeit ist so verloren gegangen. Wenn dies natürlich beabsichtigt war, will ich nix gesagt haben.  So sehen sie halt irgendwie nach grafik-engine aus.

Ich war gestern beim Getzen-Rodeo was, angesichts meiner erkältung, wohl nicht meine beste entscheidung war. Allerdings ist das schon seit monaten zugesagt gewesen und deshalb mußte es sein. Naja... Aspirin, hals-tropfen und bonbons halten die symptome in schach und bewegung tat auch gut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun kommt nur noch die Havelland-Rallye am 12.11. und dann bin ich für dieses jahr durch... außer jemand braucht mal wieder einen zusätzlichen fotografen bei einer veranstaltung...


----------



## FlyKilla (30. Oktober 2016)

Mir ist schon bewusst, das die Bilder so nicht jedem gefallen. Aber ich wollte mal ein büschen experimentieren. Sie sollten eben ein wenig unwirklich aussehen. Ich denke das ist mir gelungen. Mit deiner ww Vermutung liegst Du richtig, als Objektiv kam ein *T*amron AF 3.5-4.5/10-24 mm SP Di II LD zum Einsatz. Schönes Teil, leider nur geliehen.
Damit sich Deine Augen wieder beruhigen hier noch mal die Ori´s:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Oktober 2016)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Mir ist schon bewusst, das die Bilder so nicht jedem gefallen. Aber ich wollte mal ein büschen experimentieren. Sie sollten eben ein wenig unwirklich aussehen.


Ist mir schon klar, wollte aber auch mal meinen unbedeutenden kommentar dazu geben. 


> Ich denke das ist mir gelungen.


Definitiv.  Wobei, bild 1-3 wirkt, zumindest auf meinem tv, schon im original recht surreal. Das liegt wohl an der lichtstimmung. Endzeit FTW. 


> Mit deiner ww Vermutung liegst Du richtig, als Objektiv kam ein *T*amron AF 3.5-4.5/10-24 mm SP Di II LD zum Einsatz. Schönes Teil, leider nur geliehen.


Hätte ich gestern ebenfalls gebrauchen können auch wenn ich zugeben muß, das ich bis vor kurzem nie gedacht hätte sowas mal zu sagen/schreiben. Aber ich war teils so nah dran, das 28mm echt nicht weitwinklig genug waren.
Allerdings verzerren die weitwinkel doch ganz schön. Das sieht man in bild 2 und 3 anhand der bäume doch ganz gut.


----------



## FlyKilla (31. Oktober 2016)

Yup, die Lichtverhältnisse waren einfach genial! Und so 'n ww steht in meiner Wunschliste ziemlich weit oben. Erst mal kommt ein vernünftiges Stativ. Das jetzige kann man nur für Makros gebrauchen. Dein Kommentar bzw Meinung kam richtig bei mir an. No prob.
Gruß, Fly 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. November 2016)

Wodurch kommt diese extreme Rand-Unschärfe bei Flykilla`s Fotos? 
Liegt das speziell an diesem Objektiv oder hätte man mehr abblenden müssen? 
Mich stört das extrem, das ist mir sonst bei WW-Fotos noch nie aufgefallen. 
Ich habe aber selbst keins, deswegen die Frage.


----------



## FlyKilla (1. November 2016)

Antwort auf Frage 2: ja
Da es meine ersten Gehversuche mit einem ww waren, war mir das nicht so bewusst. Wirklich aufgefallen ist mir das erst am heimischen Monitor. Aber extrem störend finde ich das jetzt nicht. Naja, auch da gehen die Meinungen wohl auseinander.
Gruß, Fly  

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. November 2016)

Ich kannte das so vorher halt noch nicht, dass die Schärfe mittig im Bild quasi als runder Bereich ist und außen rings rum unscharf. 
Dachte immer es ist eine "gerade" Schärfebene. Aber kommt vermutlich durch die Starke Wölbung der Linse. 

Edit: Soll auch keine starke Kritik sein, gerade am Minidisplay der Cam erkennt man Unschärfe idR ja nicht. 
Ansonsten sind die Fotos ja schick.


----------



## FlyKilla (1. November 2016)

Richtig, und die Verzerrungen könnte man mit PSE oder ähnlichen Programmen korrigieren. Das macht bei Gebäuden richtig Sinn. Bei Landschaften stört mich das auch nicht so. 
Gruß, Fly 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. November 2016)

Steinchen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*DSLR:* Canon EOS 750D
*Objektiv:* EF-S 18-135mm IS STM Kit-Objektiv ohne Filter.

*Exif:*
Blende f/5.0
Belichtungszeit 20.0 s
Brennweite 67 mm
ISO 100

Beleuchtung wurde mittels zweier RGB-LEDs erzeugt, rot und blau aktiviert und hinter einen kleinen Bergkristall gelegt.

Nachbearbeitung: Zuschneiden und ©-Signatur


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. November 2016)

Irgendwie hab ich euch den classic-cup in reinsdorf unterschlagen.  Also reich ich den mal noch fix nach, bevor das noch einer bemerkt... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kusanar (6. November 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor 'ner Weile in Nachbars Garten aufgenommen. Direkt aus der Kamera, keine Nachbearbeitung irgendwelcher Art. Evtl. nächstes Mal ein wenig heller, oder sieht das nur auf meinem Monitor so dunkel aus?


----------



## taks (6. November 2016)

Noch ein paar Bilder von Montenegro 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. November 2016)

Havelland-Rallye...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...Leider war es um die 0 grad, kaum sonne  plus ab und zu mal etwas kalter wind. Ich war zwar schon dick angezogen, aber wirklich ausreichend anscheinend nicht. Ergo brauch ich noch wind- und wasserabweisende klamotten, die auch noch gut isolieren. *hmpf* (herum stehen + kalt ist wirklich nicht meins-> kühle schnell aus ohne ersthafte bewegung) Wer also zufällig einen guten tip in der richtung hat, nur her damit. 
Ansonsten, die lichtstimmung durch die tief stehende sonne hat mir gefallen auch wenn es den schwierigkeitsgrad etwas erhöht. Dennoch ist das zeitliche bei der rallye eher ungünstig. Ist schließlich eine rallye 70 (70 WP-kilometer) und die fangen erst ca. 13 uhr mit fahren an. Dafür geht es dann weit in die nacht was zwar nicht so schlimm wäre, aber bei den temperaturen reichlich demotivierend ist. Ergo hab ich nur WP1. Wollte zwar noch zur 3, aber die ausgesuchte stelle war es nicht wirklich weshalb ich abgebrochen habe. Die WP`s danach wären dann ca. 1,5-2 stunden später gewesen, wegen regrouping, aber dazu hatte ich dann keine lust mehr. Mal sehen wie es nächstes jahr vom wetter her ist. Vieleicht gibt es dann einen 2. versuch...


----------



## FlyKilla (14. November 2016)

Ach, einen E30 nannte ich auch mal mein eigen. 👍

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neronimo (14. November 2016)

Darf sich hier noch ein Anfänger zu Wort melden ^^?

Wie findet ihr die D5500? Irgendwelche Erfahrungsberichte (YT ist ein bissle "nichtssagend", je mehr man sich mit der Materie beschäftigt)
Und was wäre ein passendes Bildbearbeitungsprogramm? Am besten kostenlos 

Vielleicht gibt's dann in ein paar Wochen auch von mir Bilder in dem Thread


----------



## Rwk (16. November 2016)

Eine Gehäuseschraube... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. November 2016)

Neronimo schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr die D5500? Irgendwelche Erfahrungsberichte (YT ist ein bissle "nichtssagend", je mehr man sich mit der Materie beschäftigt)
> Und was wäre ein passendes Bildbearbeitungsprogramm? Am besten kostenlos


Ist halt eine kamera wobei ich nicht wußte das nikon bei dieser reihe mittlerweile bei 5500 ist. Da bekommt sie wohl jedes jahr einen neuen namen... (gibt es einen unterschied zu 5200?)
Das gute stück dürfte aber keine schlechteren bilder als die anderen modelle des herstellers machen, entsprechendes glas vorraus gesetzt.  An deiner stelle würde ich also einfach mal in einen laden gehen und schauen, o die haptik und größe passt. Notfalls gibt es ja auch noch andere hersteller als nikon. 
Für was willst du sie einsetzen?

Und nochmal havelland... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine frontale ist manchmal auch ganz nett.


----------



## Placebo (19. November 2016)

Sie haben inzwischen die D5600 vorgestellt, wobei die D5400 ausgelassen wurde. Bei der D5300 wurde die Anzahl der AF-Punkte erhöht, was ganz nützlich sein kann. Danach kamen keine Verbesserungen mehr, die den Aufpreis in irgendeiner Weise rechtfertigen würde.  Bei der 5500er kam ein Touch Screen und mehr Batterielaufzeit dazu, dafür ist GPS rausgeflogen. Gegenüber der D5500 kannst du bei der D5600 nun ein Smartphone mit der Kamera verbinden und sie beherrscht Bluetooth.
Fazit: Kauf die D5300 (wenn du eine findest). Für das Geld, das du damit gespart hast, kannst du dir entweder das 50mm f/1.8 AF-S Objektiv oder Adobe Lightroom kaufen. Beide werden dir zu deutlich besseren Bildern verhelfen, als es die Nachfolgemodelle in irgendeiner Weise tun könnten.


----------



## cap82 (21. November 2016)

Die "süße kleine" Nephila ausem Thailand Urlaub.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (24. November 2016)

Eine winzig kleine Spinne auf dem Raufaserputz im Treppenhaus, war höchstens 5mm groß. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (25. November 2016)

Gestern habe ich meine Cam mal wieder ausgeführt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. November 2016)

Habe gerade mal wieder meine bilder durchforstet und dabei festgestellt, das allein teterow ausreichend bilder abwirft um den winter über sporadisch was zu posten.  Eine deratige ausbeute hab ich sonst eigentlich nicht!
Allerdings würde das auf dauer etwas langweilig, weshalb ich auch schauen muß, wie ich derweil zu neuen bildern komme. (bis die neue saison halt los geht)
Nichts desto trotz hier ein bild vom schotter-cup in teterow mit dem gesammt-sieger des schotter-cup`s 2016...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und ja, die aussage passt schon so.  Auch wenn das auto klein ist, der fahrer kennt nur vollgas und kupplung um zu schalten, ansonsten nix.


----------



## FlyKilla (27. November 2016)

Und noch ein kleiner Ausflug im Hafen. Hmm, vielleicht habe ich es wieder mit PSE ein wenig übertrieben. Aber mir gefällt es.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. November 2016)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Und noch ein kleiner Ausflug im Hafen. Hmm, vielleicht habe ich es wieder mit PSE ein wenig übertrieben. Aber mir gefällt es.


Denke nicht,das du mit PSE übertrieben hast. Lediglich in bild 2 das rot der brücke hättest du ggf. etwas aufhellen können. (zuviel kontrast zum blau in meinen augen)

Ich habe heut mal meinem kollegen nach gegeben und bin zu seinem fußballspiel gegangen. (hobby-liga) Allerdings konnte ich nur in der ersten halbzeit dabei sein, wobei die 2 anscheinend interessanter war. Aber was solls, fußball ist eh nicht meins.  (nur die ergebnisse von aue, dresden, chemnitz und zwickau interessieren am rande )
Hier spielt aber Gera gegen Braunichswalde...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Dezember 2016)

Gestern in komotov gewesen und auf der rückfahert irgendwo zwischen vysluni und pleil noch einen rest sonnenuntergang erwischt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hätte ja gerne mal das kraftwerk tusimice mit den rauchsäulen gegen das licht bei sonnenuntergang auf bild, aber auf einer schnellstraße kann man nicht mal eben anhalten und ansonsten sind diverse hügel im weg.


----------



## taks (4. Dezember 2016)

Was von dieser Woche




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (5. Dezember 2016)

Etwas verwackelt, war aber auch ******* kalt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (5. Dezember 2016)

Nummer 1 gefällt mir, Nummer 2 ist etwas sehr dunkel geraten.


----------



## target2804 (8. Dezember 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Melde mich nach langer langer Abwesenheit mal wieder zu Wort und hoffe, dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.
Habe heute mein 10-18mm STM ausprobiert und ein paar Nachtaufnahmen gemacht. 
Der Vordergrund ist mMn ganz gut von der Belichtung her, nur die Lichter im Hintergrund werden echt wahnsinnig grell. Meine Frage ist, wie ich es hinbekomme, dass der Vordergrund von der Belichtung noch so bleibt wie er ist, aber die harten Lichter im Hintergrund etwas sanfter werden. Wäre nett, wenn mir einer dazu was sagen kann


----------



## Lotto (9. Dezember 2016)

Mehrere Bilder mit unterschiedlicher Belichtung zu einem HDR verrechnen oder beim Aufnehmen Verlaufsfilter benutzen (hab zwar beides noch nie mit Nachtaufnahmen benutzt, aber prinzipiell müsste es gehen).


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Dezember 2016)

target2804 schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist, wie ich es hinbekomme, dass der Vordergrund von der Belichtung noch so bleibt wie er ist, aber die harten Lichter im Hintergrund etwas sanfter werden. Wäre nett, wenn mir einer dazu was sagen kann


Bild mit möglichst wenig ISO und so aufnehmen, das die belichtung der hellen bereiche dir zusagt. (in RAW) Anschließend per nachbearbeitung die zu dunklen bereiche in der belichtung hoch ziehen.
Alternativ mehrere aufnahmen mit unterschiedlichen belichtungszeiten machen (manuelle belichtung) und alles zu einem HDR-bild zusammen rechnen. (bitte den computer machen lassen-> per rechenschieber dauert das ein weilchen )
Ansonsten... man hab ihr viel licht-smog!


----------



## taks (11. Dezember 2016)

Blubb




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider war ISO falsch eingestellt


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Dezember 2016)

Da hier mal wieder so garnix los ist...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (18. Dezember 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ja ein wenig zu Dunkel.
Die Zipfelmütze ganz drauf währe auch nicht schlecht gewesen.
Vlt.noch ein wenig gerader von vorn ,runter auf den Boden mit dir  ,als Option.


Der Himmel ist in der letzten Zeit wirklich specktakulär.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Wolke um die Schüssel ist mir erst später aufgefallen .

Nen Weihnachtskaktus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps.: Bild zwei ist ein wenig nachgeschärft,Bild eins out off Cam.


----------



## taks (23. Dezember 2016)

Also mein selbst gewählter Name für das Bild ist "Idiotie" weil ich Mitternachts bei -5°C Draussen stehe und ein Foto mache anstatt im flauschigen Bett zu liegen, aber irgendwie hat mir das Licht in Kombination mit dem Nebel so zugesagt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Die LED-Strassenleuchten sind ********...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Dezember 2016)

Mal etwas anderes und zugleich der erste schnee für mich in diesem winter. (entstanden auf der tschechischen seite des erzgebirges)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu auch noch der obligatorische hinweis:
Kinder, bitte nicht zuhause nach machen!!! (zumindest nicht, wenn man in deutschland lebt )


----------



## TheSystemUI (31. Dezember 2016)

Hier einfach mal ein kleines durcheinander von Bildern, die ich in den letzten Jahren so geschossen habe.
Es interessiert mich einfach mal, was andere so dazu sagen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. Januar 2017)

Frohes Neues Jahr 2017 ,euch allen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Januar 2017)

TheSystemUI schrieb:


> Hier einfach mal ein kleines durcheinander von Bildern, die ich in den letzten Jahren so geschossen habe.
> Es interessiert mich einfach mal, was andere so dazu sagen...


Dieses "ding" auf bild 2 bzw. 10 ist ja mal, mit verlaub, abgrund tief hässlich. Es wäre besser gewesen, wenn du an der stelle, statt einer kamera, eine große benzin-flex dabei gehabt hättest.
Bild 9... die "kunstblume" ist auch irgendwo geschmackssache, allerdings finde ich den rest der bilder top.  (besonders die panoramen)


----------



## taks (1. Januar 2017)

TheSystemUI schrieb:


> Hier einfach mal ein kleines durcheinander von Bildern, die ich in den letzten Jahren so geschossen habe.
> Es interessiert mich einfach mal, was andere so dazu sagen...



Soweit so gut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masterX244 (1. Januar 2017)

Eisbärte frisch vom geäst



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Januar 2017)

Ebenfalls tschechien, ein schloß in Jirkov bei komotau...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist in meinen augen nicht so gelungen (hab es noch ein wenig zurecht ziehen müssen und ist nicht mittig aufgenommen), aber das hat man davon wenn man nicht ganz bei der sache ist.


----------



## Rwk (8. Januar 2017)

Ein Familienerbstück...das ist eine Bronzefigur von Babcock. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (11. Januar 2017)

Mal eine Frage, wie schützt ihr eigentlich eure Fotos vor Diebstahl ?
Einfach nur kleine Versionen veröffentlichen ?
Wasserzeichen ? Versteckte Unterschrift ?


----------



## Taitan (12. Januar 2017)

Gar nicht. Es hat einfach keinen Sinn. Logos finde ich hässlich, Wasserzeichen ruinieren jedes Foto und diese digitalen Signaturen verhindern den Diebstahl auch nicht.


----------



## FlyKilla (12. Januar 2017)

Da macht sich wohl jeder früher oder später Gedanken darüber. So auch ich. Wasserzeichen lassen sich meist schnell weg stempeln. Meinen Schriftzug lasse ich trotzdem. Digitale Signatur kann man löschen. Auch die bleibt bei mir drinnen. Bleibt einzig die Auflösung. Aber im Grunde ist es mir egal. Weil ich  damit kein Geld verdienen möchte. Im Gegenteil, sollte ich das mal bemerken, sage ich mir "Cool, da hast du bei dem Bild alles richtig gemacht! " 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## taks (12. Januar 2017)

Kann mich Fly nur anschliessen.
Darum hab ich auch den DI-Wallpaper Thread gemacht.
Und falls es mal zu einem Streitfall kommen sollte bin ich immernoch der Einzige mit den RAWs.


----------



## Rwk (12. Januar 2017)

Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge !
Bin auch noch lange nicht so gut, das man meine Bilder klauen würde. 
Aber dennoch ein interessantes Thema für zukünftige Fotos.


----------



## Rwk (12. Januar 2017)

Makroaufnahmen von Edelsteinen...


----------



## Taitan (12. Januar 2017)

Pentax K5 II mit Tamron 90mm Makro
Entfesselter Blitz mit Snoot hinter der Kiwi. 
Tipp: Holzbrett feucht abwischen... Dann entsteht ein interessanter Effekt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hann96 (12. Januar 2017)

Bin nach langer Zeit mal wieder zum Bilder bearbeiten gekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Januar 2017)

Wintertreffen, schloß augustusburg. Zelten war schon ab donnerstag möglich...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und entsprechend sturm-sicher die verankerungen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Januar 2017)

Und noch ein bild vom motorrad-treffen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei interesse gibt es den rest der auswahl dann hier. (nicht meine facebook-seite, aber teilweise meine fotos-> mal bei den bildern links unten schauen )


----------



## FlyKilla (19. Januar 2017)

Kleine Spielereien mit PSE und Nick Colletion.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rwk (19. Januar 2017)

Hmm die Originale gefallen mir irgendwie besser. 
Auf den Bearbeiteten wirkt mir der Himmel zu künstlich und die weiße Aura um die Baumkronen sieht merkwürdig aus.
Bestimmt mit dem Tamron 17-50 aufgenommen...bist du zufrieden mit dem Objektiv ?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Januar 2017)

Wer erkennt sich wieder? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (21. Januar 2017)

Rwk schrieb:


> Hmm die Originale gefallen mir irgendwie besser.
> Auf den Bearbeiteten wirkt mir der Himmel zu künstlich und die weiße Aura um die Baumkronen sieht merkwürdig aus.
> Bestimmt mit dem Tamron 17-50 aufgenommen...bist du zufrieden mit dem Objektiv ?


Wie so oft, gefallen sollen und können sie nicht jeden. Die Aura kommt von den weichen Kannten der Masken. Und ja, es war das Tamron. Allein vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist es super! Wobei ich anmerken muß, das ich ich es für 50€ meinem Bruder abgekauft habe.
Das einzige was mich daran stört, es hat keinen Stabi.

@TurricanVeteran: Mich selber weniger. Aber von der Körperhaltung könnte es meine Frau sein. *duckundwech*

Gruß, Fly




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Januar 2017)

Skikjöring in Geyer (bei zwönitz)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ursprünglich mit pferden als zugtiere, aber wenn man die nicht hat tut es auch ein mopped, quad, buggy oder notfalls ein skidoo.


----------



## Rwk (22. Januar 2017)

Für 50€ ist das ja praktisch geschenkt, guter Deal ! 
Und damit hier keiner den Faden verliert:


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Januar 2017)

Skikjöring die 2.:

Bischte noch daaaa???



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (25. Januar 2017)

Das Tamron F004 macht auch richtig Spaß bisher !


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Januar 2017)

Das wäre ein schöner desktop-hintergrund. Entsprechend wäre es was, in den entsprechenden auflösungen (und bitte 2MByte-grenze des forums beachten), für den  DI Wallpaper-Thread .


----------



## FlyKilla (25. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. Januar 2017)

Wo ist das eigentlich? Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...


----------



## FlyKilla (25. Januar 2017)

Bremen, Burg Lesum.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. Januar 2017)

Okay, dann doch nicht


----------



## FlyKilla (26. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf diesem Bild ist eine Katze versteckt.

Gruß, Fly


----------



## Redbier (27. Januar 2017)

Hi und guten Morgen an alle. Nachdem der Thread hier auf der Hauptseite verlinkt war und ich mich durch viele Seiten geklickt habe,
wollte ich auch mal ein paar Fotos von mir Zeigen um eure Meinung zu hören.
Ich hoffe euch gefallen die Bilder. Ich würde mich auch sehr freuen wenn ihr meine Seite auf der Fotocommunity besucht. 

Redbier - Fotos & Bilder - Fotograf aus Aachen, Deutschland | fotocommunity

Da sind noch ein paar Bilder mehr  Grüße an alle und ein schönes Wochenende

Redbier


----------



## mayo (27. Januar 2017)

*Der DI-Amateur-Thread [Alle Bilder, Kritik &amp; Beratung]*

Nr 2 gefällt mir am besten. Schöner Effekt.  
Der Mond ist auch gut getroffen, Mondbilder sind aber nicht so mein Ding.  
Handwerklich ganz gut. Beim Wellenbild finde ich den Ausschnitt zu klein, zu quadratisch und der Brocken in der Front stört.


----------



## Redbier (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der DI-Amateur-Thread [Alle Bilder, Kritik &amp; Beratung]*

Danke für dein Feedback. Nr. 2 ist auch eins meiner Lieblinge  
Das 3te ist auch schon sehr alt und am Anfang meiner Fotokarriere entstanden. 
Da hab ich einfach drauf gehalten und abgedrückt


----------



## FlyKilla (29. Januar 2017)

Da mein Chef meinte, ich müsse Überstunden ab bummeln, hatte ich ein büschen Zeit und Muße raus zugehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Taitan (29. Januar 2017)

Blumen im Eis.
Kamera: Pentax K-5 II mit Tamron 90mm f/2.8 Macro

Erster Versuchskörper.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Januar 2017)

Wie hast du die lufteinschlüsse (???) ins eis bekommen?


----------



## Taitan (30. Januar 2017)

Das war so nicht geplant. Ich nehme an, das sind die gelösten Gase im Wasser, die halt frei werden, wenn das Wasser gefriert. Das Wasser vorher abzukochen und somit die Gase auszutreiben, müsste die krasse Menge Lufteinschlüsse reduzieren. Rein theoretisch.


----------



## Rwk (2. Februar 2017)

Tolle Fotos mit dem Eis - sieht fast aus wie gefrorener Sprudel ! 
Labradorit Makroaufnahmen...


----------



## Taitan (3. Februar 2017)

Ja, das dachte ich auch. Allerdings ist es wirklich nur destilliertes Wasser.

Der zweite Probekörper war nun dran. Diesmal ein paar andere Blümchen und ein etwas "verrotteter" Look. Dazu weniger Macro. Aber ich mag sowas.

LG, Jessica


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Februar 2017)

Mal noch was vom snow-hill-race in falkenau




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (5. Februar 2017)

Ja, klanglich gibts besseres...aber die sind ein schönes Motiv !


----------



## FlyKilla (5. Februar 2017)

So das sind die letzten Bilder mit der 1100D, morgen kommt die "neue". Eine 60D.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Februar 2017)

Das vierte Bild ... was zum Geier ist das?!


----------



## FlyKilla (5. Februar 2017)

Eine alte Getreide Anlage. Auf der wurde auch mal für den Bremer Tatort "Brüder" gedreht.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rwk (5. Februar 2017)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an Tschernobyl die Anlage. 
Aus reiner Neugierde...warum eine 60D ?


----------



## Deathy93 (5. Februar 2017)

Lang isset her, dass ich hier mal was gepostet habe


----------



## mayo (6. Februar 2017)

*Der DI-Amateur-Thread [Alle Bilder, Kritik &amp; Beratung]*



Rwk schrieb:


> Erinnert mich irgendwie an Tschernobyl die Anlage.
> Aus reiner Neugierde...warum eine 60D ?



Weil es die relativ günstig gibt... allerdings ist der Qualitätsgewinn zur 1100d nicht all zu groß. Ich mag die 60 auch, ist ein guter Kompromiss wenn man nicht willens ist dem Aufschlag für die 70/80d zu zahlen. Und die 6d ist auch nicht gerade günstig..

Sorry für ot

Alibi



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (6. Februar 2017)

Naja, preislich ist da schon ein spürbarer Unterschied zwischen 60, 70 und 80d. Und das muss ich dann meiner Frau schon erklären. Von der 1100d auf 60d ist das  rein ausstattungstechnisch recht einfach. Bei der 70d oder 80d hätte sie mir bestenfalls 'n Vogel gezeigt.  
Gruß, Fly


----------



## mayo (6. Februar 2017)

Hab ich doch so geschrieben


----------



## FlyKilla (6. Februar 2017)

Und ich habe Dir nicht widersprochen. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Deathy93 (7. Februar 2017)




----------



## FlyKilla (7. Februar 2017)

Ganz der Papa. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rwk (7. Februar 2017)

Achso, ja Preis/Leistung ist schon fein bei der 60D.
Falls ich in ferner Zukunft mal aufrüste wirds vermutlich Vollformat...brauch kein Crop und irgendwie mach ich gerne Bilder bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen, da wär der größere Sensor hilfreich. Die nächsten Pfennige werden aber erstmal für eine neue Linse beiseite gelegt.


----------



## FlyKilla (11. Februar 2017)

Das gesamt Paket muß passen. Bei mir wären dann auch neue Objektive fällig. Da es für mich nur ein Hobby ist, bin ich mit dem was ich habe, zufrieden.
Die ersten mit der 60D. Leider noch Indoor.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, Fly


----------



## Deathy93 (11. Februar 2017)

Mit der Festbrennweite experimentieren 


Hm, irgendwie wird das Bild automatisch so beschissen skaliert, wenn ich es hier hochlade


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Februar 2017)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Hm, irgendwie wird das Bild automatisch so beschissen skaliert, wenn ich es hier hochlade


Dann skaliere es vorher auf FHD oder 4k und versuche nicht die original-datei hoch zu laden. Hier gibt es ein MB-limit, was glaub ich bei 2 mbyte pro bild liegt. (deshalb sind meine bilder hier FHD)


----------



## FlyKilla (14. Februar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Februar 2017)

Einen tick heller aufgenommen wäre vieleicht ganz gut gewesen. Man erkennt nur sehr wenig...


----------



## FlyKilla (15. Februar 2017)

Meintest du so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(sorry, habe heute morgen einen Clown gefrühstückt, und der ganz komisch geschmeckt)

Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Februar 2017)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Meintest du so
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ahhh... ein nagetier. Schon den kammerjäger gerufen?  (ich kann auch clown, aber bei mir gab es eine 400er ibuprofen zum frühstück dazu)


> oder so
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






> (sorry, habe heute morgen einen Clown gefrühstückt, und der ganz komisch geschmeckt)


...und der wirkt immer noch... mußte schmunzeln.


----------



## FlyKilla (16. Februar 2017)

Ich glaube, bei ihm war das MHD abgelaufen. 
Aber langsam wird es besser.  
Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Februar 2017)

Ein abgelaufenes MHD ist aber eigentlich nicht so tragisch. Hauptsache du hast den clown fachgerecht gelagert...
Eine reminiszenz an den winter...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Februar 2017)

Wiesel-pokal 2016... noch mit meiner K30...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und meine K1 ist schon langsam sauer auf mich. Die will mal wieder benutzt werden.


----------



## Rwk (22. Februar 2017)

Hmm dem letzten fehlt es irgendwie an Bokeh, für meinen Geschmack. 

Welche Software verwendet ihr eigentlich zum entwickeln und bearbeiten ? 
Höre soviel gutes über Lightroom, aber bin mit DPP und Gimp bisher auch ganz zufrieden, nicht zuletzt weil beides gratis ist...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der DI-Amateur-Thread [Alle Bilder, Kritik &amp;amp; Beratung]*

Zum Bearbeiten und entwickeln PS Elements. Und zum verwalten,  Acdsee. Womit man auch Bilder bearbeiten kann, aber bei weitem so umfangreich wie bei PSE.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Februar 2017)

Lightroom


----------



## Deathy93 (26. Februar 2017)

Neues Familienmitglied


----------



## Placebo (27. Februar 2017)

Rwk schrieb:


> Welche Software verwendet ihr eigentlich zum entwickeln und bearbeiten ?
> Höre soviel gutes über Lightroom, aber bin mit DPP und Gimp bisher auch ganz zufrieden, nicht zuletzt weil beides gratis ist...


Wenn du schnell bist: Bis zum 28.02. gibt's DxO Optics Pro 9 gratis. DxO & DigitalCamera | DxO.com
Ansonsten kann ich noch Capture One Pro empfehlen. Wenn du eine Sony Kamera hast, ist es definitiv einen Blick wert (80% Rabatt, soweit ich weiß). Finde ich persönlich etwas besser als Lightroom/DxO aber du bekommst mit allen dreien tolle Ergebnisse.


----------



## FlyKilla (6. März 2017)

Meine verstorbene Seagate hat mal wieder als Modell herhalten müssen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rwk (6. März 2017)

Nur ein Kreisel.


----------



## Redbier (9. März 2017)

Hab die Tage mal wieder mit meinen Zwischenringen gespielt, mit meinem 70-200 F/4 USM


----------



## FlyKilla (9. März 2017)

Licht an, Licht aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## cap82 (9. März 2017)

Ein paar Wurzeln aus Thailands Regenwäldern. Bewusst mit Kontrast gearbeitet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (10. März 2017)

Thailand? Mehr davon



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. März 2017)

Hmmm... Du solltest deine glaskugel vieleicht mal in reperatur geben. Die zeigt alles seiten-verkehrt an...


----------



## FlyKilla (10. März 2017)

Das ist ein billiges Modell aus China. Da kommt so etwas vor. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. März 2017)

Da müssen die chinesen ihre glaskugel-produktion aber langsam nach australien (down under) auslagern.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. März 2017)

Ich werd jetzt sicher gleich gehauen, ob der kombination, aber das bild  ist mit meinem 12-24 F4 + 2x telekonverter (kenko) entstanden. Wollte ja  eigentlich nur wissen was der TK an bildquali so kann und mußte  feststellen, das die kombi anscheinend auch fast als makro durchgehen könnte.  (30cm minimal-abstand+ max. 48mm brennweite) Das ganze geht auch mit  dem 16-50 2.8 , aber da streikt der SDM.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (11. März 2017)

Feuer die Zweite




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. März 2017)

Ich wollte es mal wieder wissen und hab ein wenig gespielt. Entstanden sind die bilder mit einem DA* 16-50 2.8+kenko MC7 2x telekonverter+ Kiron MC7 2x telekonverter+ Tamron MC4 1.4x Telekoverter
Folgendes bild ist verkleinert...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und dieses ist ein anderes, aber als 100% crop



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hatte nicht gedacht, das da etwas, auch nur halbwegs brauchbares, bei raus kommt.  
Fokussieren mußte ich allesdings manuell und ohne kamera-unterstützng. Da hat der AF beim besten willen nichts mehr sehen können wobei ich nicht ausschließen kann, das die unterstützung bei mehr licht wieder anspringt. (hier ist es draußen bewölkt)


----------



## FlyKilla (12. März 2017)

Telekonverter, habe ich auch. Ein Soligor 1,7x. Leider bin ich noch dazu gekommen ihn einzusetzen. Beim Mond hat es schon ganz ordentlich geklappt.
Irgend wo habe ich mal gelesen (beim Traumflieger glaube ich), das die unter 100mm nicht wirklich Sinn machen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann habe ich meine Kugel mal ausgeführt. Hmm, das macht lust auf mehr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. März 2017)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Irgend wo habe ich mal gelesen (beim Traumflieger glaube ich), das die unter 100mm nicht wirklich Sinn machen.


Telekonverter machen für mich erst dann sinn, wenn ich eine brennweite benötige die ich eigentlich nicht oder nicht dabei habe. Das ganze dann aber unter der maßgabe, das für den TK ausreichend licht vorhanden ist. (der 1.4er geht aber fast immer)


> Und dann habe ich meine Kugel mal ausgeführt. Hmm, das macht lust auf mehr.


Da pass nur auf das sie dir nicht mal davon rollt, so rund wie die aussieht. 

Und von mir auch noch ein mond. Geschossen mit dem tokina 80-400+ 2x TK



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings werden meine mond-bilder von der schärfe nie so, wie ich das gerne hätte und einen toten pixel hab ich auch noch gefunden.  (der fällt im umgebenden schwarz ja so richtig gut auf als weißes kreuz)


----------



## FlyKilla (13. März 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da pass nur auf das sie dir nicht mal davon rollt, so rund wie die aussieht.


Das könnte in der Tat ein Problem werden. An der Leine mag sie nicht. Und das Kommando "Bei Fuß" ignoriert sie auch gerne. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## taks (13. März 2017)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Das könnte in der Tat ein Problem werden. An der Leine mag sie nicht. Und das Kommando "Bei Fuß" ignoriert sie auch gerne.
> Gruß, Fly



Hab grad das auf Instagram gefunden. Als Inspiration für dich  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. März 2017)

Das Bild ist auch ohne Kugel geil


----------



## FlyKilla (13. März 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Hab grad das auf Instagram gefunden. Als Inspiration für dich


Cool, im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## FlyKilla (18. März 2017)

Kugel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. März 2017)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Kugel
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sehr gut gemacht!


----------



## FlyKilla (18. März 2017)

Danke! 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. März 2017)

... und ich hätte gern ein doppeltes like vergeben, deshalb hier nochmal  (einmal wegen der idee und einmal wegen ATI )


----------



## Stryke7 (18. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Relingstütze so mitten im Bild stört mich ein bisschen, aber die Fotoserie zu machen war nicht ganz leicht und das hier hat mit Abstand die beste Darstellung des Wassers. Das kann man leider nicht einfach nochmal oder anders machen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. März 2017)

Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. März 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die Relingstütze so mitten im Bild stört mich ein bisschen, aber die Fotoserie zu machen war nicht ganz leicht und das hier hat mit Abstand die beste Darstellung des Wassers. Das kann man leider nicht einfach nochmal oder anders machen.


Also mir gefällt das bild auch mit relingstütze. 
Wenn du die weg haben willst hilft nur heraus editieren oder kamera tiefer halten. (in der hoffnung das die etwas wasser ab kann )


----------



## Stryke7 (19. März 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also mir gefällt das bild auch mit relingstütze.
> Wenn du die weg haben willst hilft nur heraus editieren oder kamera tiefer halten. (in der hoffnung das die etwas wasser ab kann )



Danke 

Hab schon drüber nachgedacht, sie herauszuschneiden und das Bild aus anderen Bildteilen zusammenzubasteln ... aber ehrlich gesagt bin ich mir nicht sicher, dass ich das vernünftig hinbekommen würde. 

Mich stören noch zwei weitere Punkte: 
- Das Wasser das gerade ins Segel fliegt ist sehr unscheinbar, aber ich denke da habe ich das Bild schon so weit ausgequetscht wie es qualitativ vertretbar ist 
- Beim Reinzoomen ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Wolken mächtige Bildfehler haben. Da hab ich wohl beim Nachbearbeiten nicht gut genug aufgepasst.



Ich habe mal die Mitte horizontal ausgeschnitten, das wäre auch ein interessanter Bildausschnitt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. März 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Mich stören noch zwei weitere Punkte:
> - Das Wasser das gerade ins Segel fliegt ist sehr unscheinbar, aber ich denke da habe ich das Bild schon so weit ausgequetscht wie es qualitativ vertretbar ist
> - Beim Reinzoomen ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Wolken mächtige Bildfehler haben. Da hab ich wohl beim Nachbearbeiten nicht gut genug aufgepasst.


Das fällt eigentlich, und in meinen augen, beides nicht sonderlich ins gewicht. Mein erster blick fällt auf die kante vom rumpf und das wasser links daneben. Das lässt den rest etwas nebensächlicher werden.
Ich weiß ja nicht wie zeitnah du das bild gemacht hast, aber evt. solltest du es einfach mal ein wenig liegen lassen und dich später damit nochmal beschäftigen. Mir kommen zumindest immer noch ein paar einfälle dazu, wenn die erinnerung nicht mehr so direkt vorhanden sind und dann entscheide ich auch aus dem bauch heraus.

Meine saison geht mit dem heutigen tag auch wieder richtig los, da heute das frühjahrstraining des MC Zwickau ist. Teil 1 ist schon absolviert und teil 2 steht heut nachmittag noch an. Hier schonmal das erste bild...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider dieses jahr alles nur asphalt und die strecke ist nicht sonderlich zugänglich. Ich muß da wärend der mittagspause nochmal schauen, wo ich mich hin stellen kann...


----------



## taks (20. März 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die Relingstütze so mitten im Bild stört mich ein bisschen, aber die Fotoserie zu machen war nicht ganz leicht und das hier hat mit Abstand die beste Darstellung des Wassers. Das kann man leider nicht einfach nochmal oder anders machen.



Die Stütze passt schon, siehe hier (vllt. nächstes mal die ganze Stütze drauf nehmen?):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bild nicht von mir, nur grad drüber gestolpert)


----------



## Stryke7 (25. März 2017)

Dafür hätte ich mehr Weitwinkel gebraucht als ich habe, aber keine schlechte Idee. 

Ich schaue mal, wann ich das nächste mal dazu komme auf einem Schiffchen zu fotografieren.


----------



## Gast201808102 (25. März 2017)

süße(?) Früchtchen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist ein Handyschnappschuß aus dem letzten Jahr. ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (26. März 2017)

ReDD_1973 schrieb:


> süße(?) Früchtchen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Schärfentiefe ist leider viel zu gering. Das Blatt ist im Fokus, beide Früchte sind jedoch unscharf.  Die sehr geringe Tiefenschärfe lässt sich auch am Boden gut erkennen.

Das Motiv und die Perspektive gefallen mir sonst sehr gut, auch die Farben sind gut.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. März 2017)

Da ich gestern keine zeit hatte nach wittenberg zu fahren hier nochmal ein bild vom frühjahrstraining...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nächstes WE geht es dann aber hoffentlich zur erze (fahrerlager in stollberg bei chemnitz, strecken richtung gebirge) und wer sich rallye mal live ansehen will und bei nürnberg wohnt, der kann sich übernächstes WE die "Fürst von Wrede Rallye" anschauen. (da will ich nach möglichkeit auch hin )


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. April 2017)

Heute frisch eingetroffen!  
Der war fast noch am Dampfen .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps.: Mir dreht sich immer noch der Magen um


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. April 2017)

Ich hab da gestern, bei der fürst von wrede rallye in bayern, glaub ich eine neue tierart entdeckt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das, von mir jetzt so getaufte, hunds-gemeine klammer-tier heftet sich anscheinend gerne an bäume und schaut bei diversen veranstaltungen zu. Dabei scheint es aber keinerlei scheu vor dem menschen zu haben. Ob es davon springt wenn man es anfassen will, konnte ich leider nicht testen. Man will es ja auch nicht aus seiner natürlichen umgebung reißen und wer weiß ob es beißt.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
es wird langsam Frühling.
Wir(meine Frau und ich ) waren Heute Spazieren,ich hab ein paar Bilder gemacht.
1)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2)Bienchen und Blümchen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3)Blümchen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5)Entchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6)noch eins




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7) Mäusebussard (das Canon EFS 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS STM Vignettiert schon ganz schön)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8) Waren "fast" alleine im Grünen.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9) Bei uns in der Stadt gibt es ein Flugdrehkreuz da sind wir hin^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10) Ein Airbus A380 beim Start (oder irre ich mich etwa beim Typ ??)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



11) ein paar Oldtimerpiloten trieb das Wetter auch raus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



12) noch einer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einige Bilder sind nachbearbeite andere nur gekroppt.(Fotor)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das fand ich so Gut das es im mom mein Desktop ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. April 2017)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> 10) Ein Airbus A380 beim Start (oder irre ich mich etwa beim Typ ??)


Also ich hätte das eher als A340 identifiziert. Hat doch nur ein passagier-deck...   Aber seit wann werden die an der nase durch die luft gezogen?  

Und oldtimer kann ich auch. Der hatte sgar ein H-kennzeichen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (10. April 2017)

Kurzbesuch bei der RC-Rennbahn in Oberhausen...erste Mitzieher-Versuche mit einem geliehenen 70-200/2.8L, die Linse gefällt mir sehr gut, wenn auch etwas schwer ! 
Die Autos waren aber viel zu schnell für meine ungeübte Wenigkeit - da kam nicht viel verwertbares bei rum. 
Trotzdem eine gute Übung, da schau ich bei Gelegenheit bestimmt nochmal vorbei.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (12. April 2017)

Der Schlüssel zu einer wunderschönen Truhe !


----------



## FlyKilla (14. April 2017)

Kugelbilder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rtf (14. April 2017)

Mal ein paar Schnappschüsse von mir. Da ich mich gerade erst einarbeite, habt ihr vielleicht Verbesserungsvorschläge für mich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. April 2017)

rtf schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Schnappschüsse von mir. Da ich mich gerade erst einarbeite, habt ihr vielleicht Verbesserungsvorschläge für mich


Die bilder erscheinen mir, auf meinem TV, alle etwas zu dunkel. Evt. hättest du beim bearbeiten die dunklen stellen etwas "hoch ziehen" können.
Bild 3: Beim nächsten mal vieleicht auf einen geraden horizont achten oder im nachhinein begradigen. Auf mich wirkt der nach links fallend.
Bild 5: Ich wäre beim fotografieren evt. noch etwas weiter nach unten gegangen.
 Und damit auch wieder ein bild kommt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (17. April 2017)

Vegas 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch was:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (18. April 2017)

Hmm, kein zweiter "gefällt mir" Botton. Dann musst du dir den denken. 
Gruß, Fly 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## taks (20. April 2017)

Scheisshaus des Todes, Death Valley




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. April 2017)

Da hat doch mal jemand mit gedacht.  Stell dir einfach vor du bist in der wüste und mußt mal für groß oder klein. Was würdest du da nur ohne stilles örtchen machen?


----------



## Rwk (20. April 2017)

Wenigstens barrierefrei !
Unser Galgo ist mir zu schnell...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. April 2017)

Beim nächsten mal vieleicht einen bernhardiner nehmen. Die dürften nicht ganz so schnell sein. 

Ich war heute in nordhausen, zur roland-rallye.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (23. April 2017)

Was man nicht alles findet? (Vor allem, wenn etwas anderes sucht.)
`kay, ich hätte es vorher reinigen können



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwo müßte ich noch 10DM Stücke haben, bloß wo?
Gruß, Fly


----------



## taks (24. April 2017)

Neues von der Reise 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch eins




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. April 2017)

Hast du den Windows-Hintergrund auch?


----------



## taks (24. April 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Hast du den Windows-Hintergrund auch?



Nein, aber ich bin dran vorbei gelaufen


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. April 2017)

Das liegt tatsächlich da in der Nähe? :O


----------



## taks (24. April 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Das liegt tatsächlich da in der Nähe? :O



Jop, im Lower Antelope Canyon. 
Der Tour Guide hat uns sogar die Stelle gezeigt. Aber ich hab glaub kein Foto gemacht.


edit:
Noch was von heute (Bryce National Park)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. April 2017)

Warst du schon am Gran Canyon?Ist ja auch da in der Nähe,wenn die Karte Recht hat,die ich mal eben geGoogelt habe.


----------



## taks (27. April 2017)

So, der letzte Tag ist vorbei. Morgen ist Abreisetag 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. April 2017)

@taks
Bild mit bein... 

Ich hab es endlich geschafft die bilder vom SOC in crimmitschau (letztes WE gewesen) aus zu sortieren und zu entwickeln. Das waren mal 1400...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. April 2017)

Hab auch noch nen Motorad mit dem 250er.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Mai 2017)

Wenn du mal lust auf motocross hast, hier  gibt es ein streckenverzeichniss+karte. Kannst ja mal schauen, ob es in deiner nähe etwas gibt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Mai 2017)

Mein aktueller desktop-hintergrund...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kyroR (6. Mai 2017)

Kleiner Auszug an Bildern die ich mit meiner Canon EOS 6D gemacht habe und mit Photoshop CS6 und Lightroom 5.71 bearbeitet wurden.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. Mai 2017)

Gestern kam mein Sohn mit seiner selbstgebauten Drohne vorbei.
Hatte mal ein paar Bilder gemacht.(Wert der Drohne ca.150
€)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Fluggelände gabs auch ein wenig Botanik ^^.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Davon hat die Drohne auch so einiges gefressen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und zum Schluss auch noch eine Matschpfütze mitgenommen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Viel Spass beim saubermachen!


Hoffe das die Bilder nicht zu Dunkel sind ,da mein Acer Monitor gestern den Geist aufgegeben hat und ich einen Alten TFT einsetzen muß?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (6. Mai 2017)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Hoffe das die Bilder nicht zu Dunkel sind ,da mein Acer Monitor gestern den Geist aufgegeben hat und ich einen Alten TFT einsetzen muß?



Nur die Blume ist ein bisschen dunkel geraten.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. Mai 2017)

Dann täuscht der Monitor doch nicht (Helligkeit 100%)^^  .


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Mai 2017)

@ L1qu1dat0r
Jetzt mußt du nur noch deine kamera an die drohne basteln und schon kannst du prima luftaufnahmen machen.  

Ich war heute zum SOC in Kemmlitz. Angekündigt war leichter regen, vorhanden war nur staub. Entsprechend hab ich mich danach erstmal grundreinigen müssen... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(eins der wenigen mit weniger staubentwicklung)


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. Mai 2017)

Am Freitag um 11°°UHR musten wir unsern Kater"Peter" einschläfern lassen.
Wegen Katzenschnupfen war er beim Tierartzt,Krebs hatte derArzt Diagnostiziert.
Er war ca. 14 Jahre alt,davon hatte er 11Jahre unsere Familie begleitet.
Wir trauern alle um ihn.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die meisten Bilder sind mit einer Kodak Easy Share entstanden.
Möglicherweise gehört der Beitrag auch nicht hierher,ist auch "nur" ein Kater,aber wir sind alle tief Traurig.


----------



## FlyKilla (13. Mai 2017)

Mein Beileid.  Nach dem mein Boomer mit 16 Jahren in meinem Armen gestorben ist, hat mir folgendes geholfen. Seit dem leben Lea & Leo bei uns. 
Das Testament einer Katze (von Margaret Trowton) - Seelze - myheimat.de
Gruß, Fly 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Mai 2017)

Echt Enduro-Cup bei flöha... (bei chemnitz)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. Mai 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (16. Mai 2017)

So viele Bilder  Ich glaub ich brauch noch 5+ Abende bis ich nur mal alles durchgesehen habe...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Zabriskie Point, Death Valley)


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. Mai 2017)

Ich war Heute mal Spazieren,
das ist bei uns eine Fotolocation  .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da laufen Fauen frei rum:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der kam sehr Nah 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gänse laufen auch frei rum,die haben wieder Junge  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Der Wurm ist cool,hab ich beim Knipsen garnicht gesehen   )





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Voll den mist gemacht,hab die verkleinerten Bilder als Anhang hochgeladen^^.
Hier die Orginalgröße:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (21. Mai 2017)

Alle Bilder fein: nur beim ersten ist der Himmel total ausgebrannt. Sonst


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. Mai 2017)

Hast Recht war auch gegen die Sonne^^,ist halt immer unoptimal.


----------



## Rwk (24. Mai 2017)

Ein Stapel Moosachate...


----------



## taks (24. Mai 2017)

Road to nowhere




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Road to Vegas




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Touristen... ein Wunder, dass nicht mehr sterben...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und mein Lieblingsfoto der ganzen Reise 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Canyons sind einfach faszinierend 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (25. Mai 2017)

Jim, vor und wärend der "Arbeit"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Mai 2017)

Falls ihr immer schon mal wissen wolltet wie ISO 16000 aus einer K1, abseits statischer test`s und mit standard-entrauschung, aussieht, dann kann ich da jetzt abhilfe schaffen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Entstanden ist es gestern abend bei der AVD sachsen-rallye. Für die restlichen WP`s am heutigen tage hatte ich aber keine lust... (zuviel asphalt)


----------



## Rwk (1. Juni 2017)

Ein Medaillon auf einem Kerzenhalter.


----------



## Gast201808102 (1. Juni 2017)

Rwk schrieb:


> Ein Medaillon auf einem Kerzenhalter.



Gefällt mir äußerst gut!


Ich hab einen Schwan getroffen.  (Zufallstreffer mit dem iPhone (SE) gestern an der Elbe. Musste schnell gehen und deswegen ist es auch wie es ist. Cool halt. 

original:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und auf die Schnelle mit der Lightroom-App auf selbigem Telefon bearbeitet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (1. Juni 2017)

Danke !
Wollte der Schwan dich fressen ? 
Glaub das Original gefällt mir sogar etwas besser, beim  Zweiten ist mir zuviel Kontrast und Sättigung drin - aber ist natürlich Geschmacksache !


----------



## Gast201808102 (1. Juni 2017)

Na, der Schwan hätte vermutlich alles gefressen. Wir hatten Brot mit. Als das zuende war und wir die Tüten zusammengeknüllt haben, kamen die an und haben nach allem was sich bewegt geschnappt. 3 warens. Und unzählige Graugänse. Und ein paar Enten dazwischen. Und Tauben. Und alle wollten fressen.  Ziemlich heftig. Das war aber halt auch unterhalb des Blauen Wunder vor dem Schillergarten - Touristenhochburg, der Elberadweg... die Wissen schon, wo sie was zu Fressen herkriegen. 

Ja, und das Belichten. Stimmt schon - zu viel des guten, jetzt so am Klapprechner. Am Smartphone gefällt mir das, schön kräftig. Wie mein aktuelles Hintergrundbild am iPhone, auch so ein Schnappschuss von unterwegs, Himmelfahrt und ich schon ziemlich rum:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



am Telefon dann so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Juni 2017)

Die rohe Version des Schwans ist genial! 

In der bearbeiteten Version gehen schon Details verloren. Was blöd ist, da eine solche Aufnahme vom inneren des Schnabels doch sehr außergewöhnlich und interessant ist.


----------



## Rwk (3. Juni 2017)

Erste Versuche mit Lightroom...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Juni 2017)

Rwk schrieb:


> Erste Versuche mit Lightroom...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Farben sind super, aber die Schärfentiefe ist zu gering. Es wäre schöner wenn das ganze Ziffernblatt im Fokus wäre. Ansonsten absolut top!


----------



## Rwk (3. Juni 2017)

Dachte ich mir auch...das schöne Bokeh schwindet leider, wenn ich abblende.
Muß da noch einen Kompromiss finden, oder besseren Winkel, damit das Ziffernblatt nicht so schräg steht.
Aber dieser Deckel stört dabei und das die Uhr nicht so aufrecht stehen will.


----------



## FlyKilla (5. Juni 2017)

Moin, ich war mal wieder in Pusdorf unterwegs. (Das kennt hier eh keiner)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## masterX244 (9. Juni 2017)

Wenn der Himmel "abgefackelt" wird...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da brennen auch die Jakobsleitern mit


----------



## Rwk (10. Juni 2017)

v


----------



## taks (11. Juni 2017)

Wer findets? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Juni 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Wer findets?


Ist das tier, rechts der mitte, nur zufällig drauf oder hattest du zu wenig brennweite und mußtest umplanen? 

War gestern und heut beim GCC in Venusberg. Das eigentliche ziel waren aber die quads von heute.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (11. Juni 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ist das tier, rechts der mitte, nur zufällig drauf oder hattest du zu wenig brennweite und mußtest umplanen?



18mm Festbrennweite ^^


----------



## taks (11. Juni 2017)

Letzten Samstag in der Früh schnell auf eine Alphütte gelaufen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (13. Juni 2017)

Kupferkugeln


----------



## taks (13. Juni 2017)

Rwk schrieb:


> Kupferkugeln
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hört sich dann auf der Toilette sicherlich interessant an ^^


----------



## FlyKilla (13. Juni 2017)

Am besten auf eine öffentliche damit gehen.
Breitgrins 
Gruß, Fly 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (13. Juni 2017)

Warum?


----------



## FlyKilla (13. Juni 2017)

Die Gesichter der anwesenden sind bestimmt interessant. Vielleicht noch schwer atmen dabei........
Gruß, Fly 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rwk (13. Juni 2017)

Da könnte auch jemand denken das du Geld scheissen kannst !
Vielleicht reichts ja für ein Canon EF 200mm f/2L IS USM...


----------



## Taitan (14. Juni 2017)

Kleiner Testshot mit dem neuen Billigbeamer (LED - 70€ bei ama  ) - ich bin dennoch positiv überrascht. Wird lustig sein damit im Studio zu experimentieren.

Edit: Bild verkleinert


----------



## taks (14. Juni 2017)

War heute ein bisschen im Wald.
Die restlichen Fotos schau ich mir Morgen an, bin zu müde 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Juni 2017)

Und nochmal gcc...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab übrigens durchgehend einen nd-filter drauf gehabt. Es gab einfach zuviel licht.


----------



## taks (15. Juni 2017)

Wald+1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masterX244 (16. Juni 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Wald+1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo haste denn den Wasserfall "erlegt"? sieht richtig interessant aus, vor allem mit dem fatzegeraden Baum links vom wasserfall


----------



## taks (16. Juni 2017)

masterX244 schrieb:


> Wo haste denn den Wasserfall "erlegt"? sieht richtig interessant aus, vor allem mit dem fatzegeraden Baum links vom wasserfall



Ungefähr hier: Google Maps


----------



## Taitan (17. Juni 2017)

Mal kurz den neuen Studioblitz + Striplight ausprobiert. Läuft!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Juni 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Ungefähr hier: Google Maps


Also Lichtenstein ist bei mir eine ortschaft zwischen zwickau und hohenstein. Da muß ich durch, wenn ich zum sachsenring will und ich wußte garnicht, das die in den alpen noch eine außenstelle haben.   


Taitan schrieb:


> Mal kurz den neuen Studioblitz + Striplight ausprobiert. Läuft!


Hmmm... Mein erster gedanke.... Master of Blitz!


----------



## taks (17. Juni 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also Lichtenstein ist bei mir eine ortschaft zwischen zwickau und hohenstein. Da muß ich durch, wenn ich zum sachsenring will und ich wußte garnicht, das die in den alpen noch eine außenstelle haben.



Ist ja auch Liechtenstein und nicht Lichtenstein


----------



## FlyKilla (17. Juni 2017)

Kleiner Buchstabe, große Auswirkung. 
Gruß, Fly 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Juni 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Ist ja auch Liechtenstein und nicht Lichtenstein


Pfff... Das zusätzliche "e" ist nur tarnung. 

Das fazit des folgenden bildes lautet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hinterher fahrn is  kagge!


----------



## Rwk (18. Juni 2017)

Kleiner Springbrunnen


----------



## taks (19. Juni 2017)

Ich hab das Gefühl, dass jedes mal wenn ich in die Schublade schaue sich das Equipment wieder vermehrt hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (19. Juni 2017)

So eine Schublade will ich auch! 
Gruß, Fly 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taitan (20. Juni 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hmmm... Mein erster gedanke.... Master of Blitz!



Naja. Es gehört echt nicht viel dazu den Blitz ca. 45° nach rechts zu verschieben.


----------



## Rwk (20. Juni 2017)

Stadtbücherei geplündert ! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es Lektüre die ihr besonders lehrreich fandet, die ihr weiterempfehlen würdet ?


----------



## taks (20. Juni 2017)

Ich lese meistens zwei oder drei Online-Turtorials zu einem Thema.
Da meist verschiedene Ansätze dabei sind kann man da schnell raus finden welcher einem am besten zusagt.


----------



## Taitan (20. Juni 2017)

Zum Thema Blitzen kann ich folgende Videoplaylist empfehlen. Sicher ist es nicht allgemeingültig, aber gerade im letzten Drittel der Staffel (so ca. ab Folge 20) lernt man viel über Lichtsetzung. 
Wie ich blitze 1/31 - Lerne entfesselt Blitzen - YouTube


----------



## taks (21. Juni 2017)

Hat einer von euch nen Tipp wie ich es hinkriege, dass der Himmel ned so ausgebrannt ist?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (21. Juni 2017)

Nachträglich mit einem Verlauf vielleicht !
Oder vorsorglich mit HDR beschäftigen.


----------



## taks (21. Juni 2017)

Ne ich mein schon während der Aufnahme.
HDR wär ne Idee, aber bin zu faul um ein Stativ zu schleppen bei der Hitze ^^


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Juni 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch nen Tipp wie ich es hinkriege, dass der Himmel ned so ausgebrannt ist?


Einen verlauffilter benutzen.
Wenn du einen einfachen nd-filter noch herum liegen hast, kannst du es auch damit mal probieren (ich habe den eindruck , die verbessern auch etwas den kontrast) wobei du dunkler belichten mußt. Der himmel darf dabei zwar hell, aber nicht komplett ausgebrannt sein. Die dunklen stellen ziehst du dann in der nachbearbeitung hoch.
 Wenn aber nix vorhanden ist, bist du mit dem verlauffilter wohl am besten dran. (allerdings wird sich die frontlinse nicht drehen dürfen beim scharf stellen, so wie ich das sehe)


----------



## Rwk (21. Juni 2017)

Glaub das geht auch ohne Stativ...wenn du damit leben kannst das bei der Bearbeitung ein Teil des Randes wegfällt, der dann nicht ganz synchron ist.
Gibt auch noch solche Farbverlaufsfilter, eventuell auch Polarisationsfilter, die unter Umständen zu besseren Ergebnissen verhelfen können - hab das Thema aber nur grob überflogen, noch nicht richtig mit beschäftigt.


----------



## Taitan (22. Juni 2017)

Grauverlaufsfilter nutzen. Ca. 1-2 Blenden Stärke. Oder halt kürzer belichten und die tiefen hinterher wieder hochziehen.


----------



## kyroR (23. Juni 2017)

Modellflugzeug in Action ist eine Extra 330L mit einer Spannweite von 3,2 Metern. Das Manöver nennt sich Torquen und hat eine hohe Schwierigkeit.


----------



## FlyKilla (25. Juni 2017)

Eigentlich wollte ich mal das Kellerfenster sauber machen, eigentlich...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Haspu (27. Juni 2017)

Da ich ja in Urlaub war, Städtetour durch Dresden und Bamberg, habe ich mich mal in der Nachtfotografie versucht. Würde gerne eure Meinung dazu hören.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Juni 2017)

Haspu schrieb:


> Da ich ja in Urlaub war, Städtetour durch Dresden und Bamberg, habe ich mich mal in der Nachtfotografie versucht. Würde gerne eure Meinung dazu hören.


Soweit gut, aber du solltest vieleicht etwas auf die "geradigkeit" achten. Bild 1, 3, 5 und 6 hängen ein wenig nach links bzw. rechts.

Da ich die letzten 2 wochenenden eigentlich nur arbeit hatte, hab ich heute zur "aufmunterung" mal meine bilder durch geschaut. Natürlich hab ich am jahresanfang angefangen... ganz doofe idee  ... oder zumindest nicht die beste, die ich bis jetzt hatte. Mir sind halt 30cm schnee (oder mehr) lieber als 30 grad im schatten.
Und für alle denen es genau so geht noch ein bildchen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (29. Juni 2017)

Taitan schrieb:


> Zum Thema Blitzen kann ich folgende Videoplaylist empfehlen. Sicher ist es nicht allgemeingültig, aber gerade im letzten Drittel der Staffel (so ca. ab Folge 20) lernt man viel über Lichtsetzung.
> Wie ich blitze 1/31 - Lerne entfesselt Blitzen - YouTube



Hier noch ein sehr schönes Tutorial für (hauptsächlich) Systemblitze on Location. Ich finde, die verschiedenen Lichtsituationen sind sehr gut erklärt und es ist unterhaltsam geschrieben.
Lichtstudie - Lichtsetzung, Lichtformer und Blitze


----------



## Rwk (29. Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank, schaue ich mir auch noch an !
Das Buch von Rheinwerk hat mir schonmal sehr gut gefallen, das werd ich bestimmt gebraucht mal kaufen demnächst.
Schöne Beispiele drin und zu jedem alle Objektiv- und Kameradaten, sowie den Aufbau zu sehen.
Entfesseltes Blitzen: Techniken fur kreative Blitzfotos Galileo Design: Amazon.de: Tilo Gockel: Bucher

Strobist
Ebenfalls sehr empfehlenswert und lehrreich, lese ich aktuell.
Hab inzwischen einen Canon Speedlite 550EX zum üben - und einen 132cm Durchleuchtschirm...nettes Set für den Einstieg.


----------



## Taitan (30. Juni 2017)

Ehrlich gemeinter Tipp:

Spar Dir das Geld für das Buch kauf Dir lieber einen zweiten Blitz.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (3. Juli 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (3. Juli 2017)

Mercedes ?



Taitan schrieb:


> Ehrlich gemeinter Tipp:
> 
> Spar Dir das Geld für das Buch kauf Dir lieber einen zweiten Blitz.


Der ist schon eingeplant ! 
Und noch ein zweiter Durchleuchtschirm, Schirmneiger, Funkauslöser...
Lampenstativ ist wenigstens noch vorhanden.


----------



## taks (4. Juli 2017)

Rwk schrieb:


> Mercedes ?



Hät ich auch drauf getippt


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. Juli 2017)

Jup,aber nicht meiner.
Ist sogar ein Taxi,die Stimmung nach dem Regen hat mir gefallen.

PS. Das Bild ist unbearbeitet.


----------



## FlyKilla (4. Juli 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (5. Juli 2017)

20 Minuten - Fotograf löst mit Lampe Rega-Einsatz aus - Ostschweiz

Wem ist das auch schon passiert?


----------



## Gast201808102 (5. Juli 2017)

^^
Das Photo!!!


----------



## Taitan (7. Juli 2017)

Zur Abwechslung kamen mal wieder tiefgefrorene Blümchen vor die Kamera. Dummerweise wurde ich beim Shooting unterbrochen und der Block taute recht schnell weg. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (8. Juli 2017)

Heute Morgen nach 2 Stunden Schlaf und zu viel Bier um 02:00 Uhr aufgestanden um den Sonnenaufgang in den Bergen zu sehen.

Bin soweit ganz zufrieden mit den Fotos die ich bis jetzt durchgesehen habe. Aber jetzt muss ich erstmal schlafen gehen -.-


Kostprobe: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ok, ich kanns ned lassen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (8. Juli 2017)

9. Graf Gerds Stadtgetümmel (Delmenhorst)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Fly


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. Juli 2017)

Sind mal Heute mit dem Rad rausgewesen.
Ein paar Impressionen.
1)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3)Bei dem Wetter kommt Wasser immer Gut  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




5)Mein neuer Desktop



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6) Mein Erster Eisvogel, der nistet hier in der Gegend.
Leider um die 30 Meter weg nicht optimal im Licht und nur ein 250 er Tele aus der Hand.
Deswegen musste ich extrem Nachschärfen und das Licht hochziehen.Nicht Optimal^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




7)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Juli 2017)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> 9. Graf Gerds Stadtgetümmel (Delmenhorst)


Also der "geier" auf bild 3 schaut so aus, als wenn er es auf die ente in bild 2 abegesehen hätte. 
Achja, und bei bild 7 hätte ich eher auf die elfe im hintergrund gehalten.  

Bei mir gabs enduro bei mitterteich. Die strecke war ganz nett, vor allem weil es auch ein paar schnellere passagen gab. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (8. Juli 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also der "geier" auf bild 3 schaut so aus, als wenn er es auf die ente in bild 2 abegesehen hätte.


Also in Sichtweite waren sie schon. Aber er war angeleint.





TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Achja, und bei bild 7 hätte ich eher auf die elfe im hintergrund gehalten.


Etwa so?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mich stört ein wenig der Glimmstengel, der von einem Taschendrachen entzündet wurde.

Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Juli 2017)

Ja, in etwa so. Nur eben mit der szene und dem ausschnitt des anderen bildes.
Dafür muß man halt den fokus auch mal dezentral legen oder, wenn das deine kamera unterstützt, im live-view die kamera auf die elfe "ein klinken" (motiv-verfolgung) und dann etwas nach rechts schwenken. Ich hätte vieleicht auch eine festbrennweite benutzt und wäre noch etwas näher heran, um noch etwas mehr unschärfe um sie herum zu erzeugen. Allerdings weiß ich auch das das ideen sind, auf die man immer erst hinterher kommt und man hat auch nicht immer das passende equipment dabei.


----------



## FlyKilla (9. Juli 2017)

Ich wollte nicht so viel mit schleppen. Da ich nur "nebenbei" fotografieren wollte. Also, kleine Tasche und nur ein Objektiv. Da sind Kompromisse und Enttäuschungen vorprogrammiert. 
Gruß, Fly 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Juli 2017)

Naja... Was heißt "nicht so viel mit schleppen"... Die exif-daten deines bildes sagen 85mm brennweite. Evt. kannst du beim nächsten mal, sollte sich sowas überhaupt wieder ergeben, einfach etwas näher heran gehen und dann nimmst du dazu das tamron 17-50 mit. Ich decke ja den ganzen nah-bereich auch mit meinem tokina 28-70 am kleinbild ab...


----------



## taks (9. Juli 2017)

Ich bin meistens auch nur mit meiner 18mm Festbrennweite unterwegs


----------



## FlyKilla (9. Juli 2017)

ich hatte das 28-135 Canon mit. Weil es im Gegensatz zum 17-50 Tamron einen Stabi besitzt. Zum Herbst-Winter werde ich wohl ein neues Glas besorgen. Ob es ein Weitwinkel oder ein Ersatz für das Tamron wird, werde ich dann sehen. Eigentlich soll es ein WW werden. Andererseits bin ich mit dem Tamron nicht mehr ganz so glücklich. Und wenn ich mir beide besorge, besorgt mir meine Frau einen Platz in der geschlossenen.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rwk (9. Juli 2017)

Was ist denn mit dem Tamron ? Oder liegts nur am Stabi ?


----------



## FlyKilla (9. Juli 2017)

Der innen Tubus löst sich immer wieder gerne. Soll wohl bei dem Modell nicht ungewöhnlich sein. Und beim letzten fixieren ist mir die vordere Staubblende gerissen. Grobmotoriker, sag ich nur. Radbolzen liegen mir mehr. 
Gruß, Fly 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rwk (9. Juli 2017)

Ein Jammer...aber eine bessere Begründung für ein neues Objektiv wirste auch kaum finden ! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (12. Juli 2017)

Rückseite vom Gigabyte GA-6BA


----------



## masterX244 (12. Juli 2017)

Rwk schrieb:


> Rückseite vom Gigabyte GA-6BA
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ging direkt in mein "tapetenlager"... interessantes motiv mit dem Leiterbahn-Irrgarten


----------



## taks (12. Juli 2017)

Herrliches Wetter heute, nicht nur zum fotografieren 
Endlich nicht schwitzen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (16. Juli 2017)

Gestern Abend waren die Kölner Lichter.
Morgens von 7°°-12°°Uhr arbeiten,um 20³°UHR sind wir mit meinem Arbeitskolegen hingefahren.
Nach irrwegen zu Fuß, vielen Menschenmassen (inklusive Polizeipräsens mit Maschienenpistolen),erreichten wir,pünktlich zum Feuerwerk, einen Standort in der Nähe des Rheins.
Das Stativ zu Postieren erwies sich als recht schwierig,da es im Dunkeln des öfteren übersehen worden war.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier waren wir erst auf der falschen Seite der Theodor Heuß Brücke:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das ist die Orginalaufnahme:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Feuerwerksbilder sahen in etwa so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Warum ist noch keiner auf den Gedanken gekommen den Sch...  *'#+~ Baum abzusägen!!!!???

Fazit:zum Bilder machen sind für mich so Großereignisse gestorben.
Auf der anderen Rheinseit gibt es auch viele Bäume die ,die Sicht versperren.
Da währe es warscheinlich auch nicht besser gewesen.

Für schöne KölnerDom Bilder und launige Rheinbilder fährt man am besten einfach mal so hin!!
Um kurz vor 3°°UHR bin ich total fertig ins Bett gefallen.

(Danke Niko das du mit uns hingefahren bist)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PS.:für alle die das Feuerwerk noch sehen wollen und für mich ,der link zum WDR-Video (ab 8min. Feuerwerk):






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kanqx3cgQ80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Juli 2017)

Hier sind etliche Bilder vom Sigma 150-600mm aus Düsseldorf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kyroR (18. Juli 2017)

Modellflug Thementag: Warbirds & Oldtimer, das Album hochzuladen wäre etwas zu viel


----------



## Rwk (19. Juli 2017)

Kleine 'Belohnung' einer Fototour...hab ein Brombeeren-Versteck gefunden! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (19. Juli 2017)

Am Wochenende durfte ich mit diesem tollen Gefährt fahren. 
Da die Bilder auf Privatgrund entstanden sind, hier nur etwas eingeschränkte Perspektiven. 

Was mir schon vor Ort aufgefallen ist: Fotografen von derartigen Boliden müssen eigentlich immer ein Poliertuch und Schwamm dabei haben um unschönen Dreck zu beseitigen. 
Oder man macht es wie TurricanVeteran und nimmt die Fahrzeuge nur in ihrem jeweils natürlichen Umfeld auf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Juli 2017)

Also ich werde mich hüten anderer leute auto`s zu polieren bzw. da den dreck zu entfernen. Da lieber bearbeite ich den im nachgang weg.  (das klon-werkzeug bewirkt da wirklich wunder...)
Mein kollege hat gestern mal wieder in meiner nähe fußball gespielt (freundschaftsspiel). Also bin ich mit hin und habe ein paar bilder für deren facebook-seite gemacht.
Und ich muß sagen, fußball-fotografie ist etwas für lauf-faule fotografen wobei die auf einem etwas kleineren platz mit kunstrasen gespielt haben. Ich konnte jedenfalls mit 450mm quer über den platz knipsen. 
Bei der gelegenheit hab ich mich auch gleich noch ein wenig mit dem 150-450 von pentax ausprobiert und bin zu dem schluß gekommen, das das ding doch eine ganze ecke mehr bokeh erzeugt als das tokina 80-400. Dafür wird das pentax auf die dauer doch etwas schwer, was bei ca. 3kg body+objektiv wohl eher nicht verwunderlich ist. Auf einbein zu fotografieren ist allerdings auch nix. Man ist schlichtweg nicht beweglich genug. (nach oben+unten)
Und das bild dazu (das waren die gegner):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (26. Juli 2017)

Die Kette und das Buch sind schon sehr alt...der Anhänger aber nicht.
Diese roten Fake-Steine sind mir noch ein Dorn im Auge.


----------



## Taitan (27. Juli 2017)

Am Wochenende war ich zu Gast in einem Künstlerhaus und habe diese Performance fotografiert. 
Dirigieren und das Model in Pose bringen konnte ich nicht, da dies eine Performance war, die ich nicht beeinflussten konnte bzw. wollte. 
Pentax K-5 ii mit Pentax 35-105 / 3.5 und Exakta 24/2.8

So spontan ohne Blitz / Aufheller / Abschatter zu fotografieren ist eigentlich nicht mein Ding. Aber Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (27. Juli 2017)

Noch ein paar:


----------



## Rwk (29. Juli 2017)

Mein äh...Talisman!


----------



## Taitan (30. Juli 2017)

Hier mal wieder ein kleines Sommerbouquet im Eisblock. 
Diesmal ist die erste Schicht Eis wirklich sehr sehr klar geworden. Ich glaub, langsam hab ich den Dreh raus.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Juli 2017)

Am wochenende mal wieder in frankenberg gewesen. Ich glaube nächstes jahr könnte ich ein paar veranstaltungen dort auslassen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gleichzeitig weiß ich nicht, wie es ab morgen mit meiner inet-verbindung weiter geht. Theoretisch werde ich von telefonica als vorleister auf tkom umgestellt. (zwangsweise) Mal sehen ob die es raffen mich auf den örtlichen outdoor-dslam zu schalten. Wenn nicht, dann falle ich von 3 mbit auf 1 mbit oder 384 kbit zurück.  (download... wohl gemerkt)


----------



## taks (31. Juli 2017)

Mal ein kleiner Input meinerseits:
Hast du mal versucht deine Bilder in Schwarz/Weiss zu "entwickeln"?
Aus Erfahrung weiss ich, dass im Wald grüne und braune Farbtöne überwiegen. 
Da kann man mit Schwarz/Weiss mehr Kontrast und Dynamik raus holen.  (Zumindest meine Meinung ^^)

Hier ein Beispiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit einer RAW kann man vielleicht noch mehr machen. Ein bisschen an den Tiefen schrauben.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. August 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Hast du mal versucht deine Bilder in Schwarz/Weiss zu "entwickeln"?


Das ganze in s/w zu entwickeln ist an und für sich kein problem, nur passt es in meinen augen nicht zum bildinhalt.
Ein s/w färbung passt in meinen augen eher zu alten mobilen bzw. stilleben, aber eben nicht zu action. Was ich aber noch nicht gemacht, und wovon ich ehrlich gesagt auch keinen plan habe, ist nur die "umgebung" zu entsättigen damit sie s/w wird.


----------



## Rwk (4. August 2017)

A40 in Mülheim an der Ruhr-Styrum


----------



## mayo (5. August 2017)

Etwas Seeromantik...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wired (5. August 2017)

Bin endlich mal wieder zu gekommen Ablichtungen zu machen, 2016 hab Ich des irgendwie "verpasst". 

Die hier sind schon etwas älter und aus dem Städtischem Zoo.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kritik is vertragbar.


----------



## Wired (6. August 2017)

Und hier ein wenig aktuelles aus dem Harzraum. Choose what You like. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Vielleicht auch ein Bisschen Natur oder Architektur.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Das Rathaus... und direkt daneben ein kleines feines Cafe*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
PS:*
Die Photos auf denen blauer Himmel mit Wolken zusehen ist sind mangels Polfilter leider nur Zufallstreffer  und einige waren durch nicht vorhandenes UWW nicht möglich.


----------



## Wired (6. August 2017)

Please löschen den 3. Post


----------



## Rwk (6. August 2017)

Mein treuer Drahtesel...


----------



## Wired (6. August 2017)

Wie heißt der Hersteller, Rwk? Kann man schlecht lesen durch die komische Schriftumrandung.


----------



## Lotto (6. August 2017)

Wired schrieb:


> Wie heißt der Hersteller, Rwk? Kann man schlecht lesen durch die komische Schriftumrandung.



Also ich les da Univega HT-550...


----------



## Wired (6. August 2017)

Lotto schrieb:


> Also ich les da Univega HT-550...


Ahso und ein US Heresteller (grad nachgeschaut).


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. August 2017)

Wired schrieb:


> Kritik is vertragbar.


Dann will ich mal...
Das kätzchen auf bild 1 und 2 hätte eine kürzere belichtungszeit gut vetragen.
Im darauf folgenden post bild 11 (2. "haus-bild") schaut in meinen augen etwas eigenartig aus. Es hätte vieleicht etwas gebracht, wenn du noch ein paar schritte nach rechts gegangen wärst. (irgendwie schaut es für mich so aus als wenn das haus nach rechts und die kirche nach links hängt) Im notfall könnte man auch per nachbearbeitung etwas richten indem man parallele linien erzwingt.
Bild 17 in post 2 (das letzte haus-bild)... Für mich irgendwie eine unmögliche position zum fotografieren. Häuser von unten nach oben ab zu lichten finde ich irgendwie nicht so toll, außer man hat was gläsernes vor sich. Das ist aber nur eine persöhnliche meinung....
Achso... und im post 2 bild 1, der geier ist leicht verwackelt. 
Allgemein: Wenn möglich reduziere bitte deine auflösung und damit die größe etwas. Mit meinen noch 3 mbit sind die ladezeiten schon grenzwertig und ich will nicht wissen was dann ist, wenn es noch langsamer wird. Hab so schon "nur" die interessantesten bilder angeschaut...

Und jetzt noch was von mir...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mittendrin, statt nur dabei...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. August 2017)

Mal noch ein bild und ich bitte um meinungen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anscheinend kann dxo nicht nur das aussehen von analogen filmen reproduzieren sondern auch digitalkamera-abstimmungen. Ich hab zu meiner üblichen abstimmung (anhebung diverser kontraste, etwas mehr farbe und unscharf-maskierung) noch im film-pack unter farbwiedergabe kategorie kamera-> fuji S3 eingestellt und die intensität etwas nach oben geregelt. Das letzte hätte ich vieleicht sein lassen sollen...


----------



## Wired (6. August 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal...
> 
> 
> TurricanVeteran schrieb:
> ...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. August 2017)

Wired schrieb:


> Viel eher aber ein Lichstärkeres Standardzoom denn die Situation da is unmöglich.


ISO tötet nicht! Bei meiner kamera ist, nach etwas entrauschen, auch noch ISO 20k tauglich für`s netz.
Und nebenbei noch mit bemerkt, blende ist nicht gleich absolute lichtstärke. So habe ich mit dem tokina 80-200 2.8 und dem pentax 80-200 2.8 bei identischer einstellung (blende und brennweite) unterschiedliche belichtungszeiten. Das pentax hat einfach eine größere frontlinse und sicherlich eine etwas andere vergütung der linsen.


> Wenn genug Platz da is joa aber wie geschrieben... neeeeed UWW. xD


Ich weiß nicht, ob das helfen würde. Du müßtest dann immer noch von unten nach oben fotografieren. Für sowas wäre wohl eher etwas in richtung tilt-shift angebracht (?) oder man korrigiert das hinterher.


> Okay, also sind 50% verkleinerung noch zu wenig.


Die auflösung kannst du ja lassen, nur stärker komprimieren. Ich kann meine skalierten FHD-bilder mit 0,5 oder 1 Mbyte hochladen, wobei ersteres ca. 70%  und zweiteres ca.90% qualität sind. (ich habe 70% als standard)


> Farbintensität is wirklich etwas zu hoch.


Gut, dann muß ich mir angewöhnen das nicht mehr so weit hoch zu regeln. Hab nur mal damit angefangen als bemängelt wurde, das meine bilder etwas zu farblos sind. Allerdings hatte ich da noch die K30 in gebrauch.
Mir ging es dazu aber auch darum etwas mehr kontrast zu erzeugen. Das hatte taks vor 2 seiten ja mal angemerkt... (bei mir werden nunmal viele bilder im wald)


----------



## Wired (7. August 2017)

Tilt-Shift Linse? Muss Mir mal Infos drüber suchen wie die zu benutzen sind. ^^


----------



## taks (7. August 2017)

Ein bisschen den Sommerabend am geniessen gewesen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Muhh? Muuhhh? Muh! Muuhuu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (7. August 2017)

Etwas Würze für deine Kuh?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (7. August 2017)

Wo ist das taks? Sieht echt ziemlich gut aus.


----------



## taks (7. August 2017)

Rwk schrieb:


> Etwas Würze für deine Kuh?



Schonmal damit einreiben, damit man sie nach dem Schlachten direkt auf den Grill schmeissen kann? ^^



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wo ist das taks? Sieht echt ziemlich gut aus.



Ungefähr hier Google Maps


----------



## Wired (7. August 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Ungefähr hier Google Maps


Du hast echt nen schönen Wohnort.


----------



## Taitan (8. August 2017)

Am Wochenende war ich mal auf Heimatbesuch bei meinen Eltern. Aus Langeweile hab ich dann mal die Kamera aufs Fensterbrett gestellt und eine Intervallaufnahme angefangen. Zwei Bearbeitungen kamen dabei raus. 
Leider überstrahlt die Laterne links unten ziemlich... 
Das rechte Bild ist die Überlagerung von knapp 420 Aufnahmen zu je 15sek. bei Blende 2,8... also knapp 2 Stunden "Bewegung" am Himmel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wired (8. August 2017)

I'sorry for that!

Die Himmel auf Photo 2 sieht aus wie ne LP (Schallplatte). xD


----------



## mayo (8. August 2017)

Ich mag es.  Durch die Laterne sieht es fast wie am Tag aus...


----------



## Taitan (8. August 2017)

Dabei kommt das Hauptlicht vom "fast Vollmond" im Rücken der Kamera.


----------



## taks (9. August 2017)

Hat einer von euch Erfahrung oder ein paar Tipps zu Fotos mit Forced Perspective (Erzwungene Perspektive)?


----------



## Placebo (9. August 2017)

Stark abblenden, wenn das nicht reicht zwei Fotos machen und zusammenfügen (1x Fokus Vodergrund + 1x Fokus Hintergrund)


----------



## taks (9. August 2017)

So, hab ein bisschen rum experimentiert, aber ich schaffs ned Vorder- und Hintergrund scharf zu bekommen.
Wie soll man die zwei Bilder zusammenfügen? Motive ausschneiden?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. August 2017)

Kleinere Blende -> größere Schärfentiefe

Was anderes wird da wohl nicht gehen ...  ausschneiden und zusammensetzen ist eher so mäßig geil.


----------



## taks (9. August 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Kleinere Blende -> größere Schärfentiefe



Blende war auf 22


----------



## Stryke7 (9. August 2017)

Hast du ein Objektiv mit geringerer Brennweite?


----------



## taks (9. August 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Hast du ein Objektiv mit geringerer Brennweite?



Ned mehr viel. Hatte das 35-70 drauf. Hätte noch ein 28-70.


Ausser das 18er meiner Kompaktknipse, aber da kann ich mit der Blende nur bis 16.


edit: Mir fällt grad ein dass ich noch ein 18-200 hab. Ich versuchs mal mit dem 

edit2: Jop, mit 18er Brennweite ists um einiges besser 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. August 2017)

Wired schrieb:


> Du hast echt nen schönen Wohnort.


PCGH Foto-Wanderung? Das motto könnte "Berge platt trampeln mit taks und Bilder dabei machen" heißen.


----------



## mayo (10. August 2017)

Mehr Seeromantik ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (10. August 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> PCGH Foto-Wanderung? Das motto könnte "Berge platt trampeln mit taks und Bilder dabei machen" heißen.



Ich als Bergführer? Will ned Schuld sein wenn alle PCGH-Fotografen in den Bergen verunglücken  ^^


----------



## FlyKilla (10. August 2017)

Keine Angst, jeder verunfallt für sich alleine. 
Gruß, Fly 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wired (10. August 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Ich als Bergführer? Will ned Schuld sein wenn alle PCGH-Fotografen in den Bergen verunglücken  ^^


Kei Angst Ich kann stolpern ohne hin zu fallen!


----------



## taks (10. August 2017)

Wired schrieb:


> Kei Angst Ich kann stolpern ohne hin zu fallen!



Wander-Skills 2.0? ^^


Wenn wirs schon von Skills haben: Die neu erworbenen Forced Perspective Skills angewendet


----------



## taks (13. August 2017)

Ein neuer Beitrag, weils sonst irgendwie unübersichtlich war.


Hintergrundinfo: Eine nette Argentinierin hat mich auf Instagram angeschrieben ob ich ihr nicht bei einem Wettbewerb helfen kann.
Und zwar heisst der Wettbewerb Gishwhes (GISHWHES :: GISHWHES)
Die Aufgabenstellung war:


> ... find someone from one of the 10 smallest countries in the world. Have them send you a forced perspective photo of something very small that makes that object look huge in front of a famous public landmark or historical site in that country...



Das Resultat: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (13. August 2017)

*insert Endor-music here*


----------



## Wired (13. August 2017)

Fucking nice! xD


----------



## taks (13. August 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> *insert Endor-music here*









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IT8q3OkF_gE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ion (13. August 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. August 2017)

Sächsischer Offroad Cup in Roitzsch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (15. August 2017)

High-Key Makro


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. August 2017)

Mal noch ein schöner sprung aus roitzsch...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wired (15. August 2017)

Wie der Fahrer schaut auf dem Photo like "alles so schief hier" ^^

Aber mit der Farbintensität hast jetzt wirklich super eingestellt.


----------



## Flexsist (17. August 2017)

Ich habe mir vor 2 Tagen mal die Cam von einem Kumpel geschnappt und bin mal den ortsansäßigen Tuner Top Secret Tuning Company besuchen gegangen. Dies war das erste mal, das ich überhaupt Bilder in dieser Art mit einer "Profi"-Cam aufgenommen habe. Es hat mir aber viel spaß gemacht und ich würde gerne weiter machen, nur fehlt mir dafür noch die passende Ausrüstung und das Geld.

Hier mal ein kleiner Auszug. Die Bilder sind noch nicht perfekt, aber ich werde sicher nochmal hinfahren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier noch ein paar nachbearbeitete....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über Tipps & Tricks beim Aufnehmen & der Nachbearbeitung würde ich mich sehr freuen. Für mich ist das so komplett Neuland.

(für die krumen Auflösungen kann ich nix, bei mir auf dem PC sind alle Bilder 5184x3456 groß. K.a. Warum das hier jetzt nicht mehr so ist. Skaliert PCGHX Bilder runter? )

MfG


----------



## taks (17. August 2017)

Nummer 4 und 8 gefallen mir sehr gut. Die anderen im Shop haben ein bisschen eine "langweilig" Perspektive. Aber schwer zu beschreiben wie man das besser machen könnte ^^
_edit: Bei Bild 4 sollte der Fokus auf der Nabenkappe der zweiten Felge von links liegen anstatt auf der Felge ganz links._

Sonst ist die Bearbeitung der Autos ganz gut 



Flexsist schrieb:


> (für die krumen Auflösungen kann ich nix, bei mir auf dem PC sind alle Bilder 5184x3456 groß. K.a. Warum das hier jetzt nicht mehr so ist. Skaliert PCGHX Bilder runter? )



Wenn die Bilder grösser als 2MB sind werden sie runter skaliert. Darum am besten grad mit ner Breite von ~1500 Pixel hochladen.


PS: Ich war mal so frech. Ausschnitt angepasst, ein bisschen heller gemacht und Kontrast erhöht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flexsist (17. August 2017)

Danke für den Tipp.  Ich finde die ersten beiden schon geil, mit dem Luftsack. Das 4. mit der Felge fand ich auch sehr geil, nur leider ist die falsche Felge scharf. 




taks schrieb:


> PS: Ich war mal so frech. Ausschnitt angepasst, ein bisschen heller gemacht und Kontrast erhöht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay. Sieht gut aus, ich habe von Bildbearbeitung wie gesagt eigentlich garkeine wirkliche Ahnung. Ich bin froh dass ich es schwarz weiß mit roten Hecklechten hinbekommen habe.(z.Teil nur über die Farbsättigung...bei anderen Bildern habe ich aber die Heckleuchten ausgeschnitten und wieder drüber gelegt.) BTW. 

Ich habe im Moment nur Gimp, wenn es bessere Freeware gibt für die Bildbearbeitung, am besten Einsteigerfreundlich, dann bitte her damit!


----------



## taks (17. August 2017)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Ich finde die ersten beiden schon geil, mit dem Luftsack.



Hast du die Bilder im RAW-Format?
Sonst könntest du mal versuchen bei Bild Nummer 2 die Tiefen ein bisschen weg zu nehmen, damit die Wand/Felgen ein bisschen heller werden und zu einen besseren Kontrast zum Luftbalg haben.

Und ein bisschen Ausschnitt anpassen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flexsist (17. August 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Hast du die Bilder im RAW-Format?
> Sonst könntest du mal versuchen bei Bild Nummer 2 die Tiefen ein bisschen weg zu nehmen, damit die Wand/Felgen ein bisschen heller werden und zu einen besseren Kontrast zum Luftbalg haben.
> 
> Und ein bisschen Ausschnitt anpassen ^^
> ...



Leider nein. Auf der SD Karte sind nur JPG und dazugehörige größere .CR2 Datein, welchen Sinn haben die eigentlich? Ich kanns nicht oft genug sagen, ich bin auf dem Gebiet absolut Noob. Ich überlege schon Seminare zu besuchen die sich diesem Thema widem. Ich weiß das hier im Ort das Medienkompetenzzentrum mal kostenlos Kurse anbot, auch für Audio bearbeitung etc. Ob das heute noch so ist müsste ich mal noch ergoogeln.

EDIT: Welche(n) dieser Kurse würdet ihr mir empfehlen zu besuchen?


----------



## taks (17. August 2017)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Leider nein. Auf der SD Karte sind nur JPG und dazugehörige größere .CR2 Datein, welchen Sinn haben die eigentlich? Ich kanns nicht oft genug sagen, ich bin auf dem Gebiet absolut Noob. Ich überlege schon Seminare zu besuchen die sich diesem Thema widem. Ich weiß das hier im Ort das Medienkompetenz-Zentrum mal kostenlos Kurse anbot, auch für Audio bearbeitung etc. Ob das heute noch so ist müsste ich mal noch ergoogeln.



CR2 ist RAW-Format. Sollte mit Photoshop geöffnet werden können. Schau dir mal "Photoshop Elements" an, der reicht soweit um Fotos zu bearbeiten.

Sonst würd ich einfach üben anstatt irgendwelche Kurse zu besuchen


----------



## Flexsist (17. August 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Sonst würd ich einfach üben anstatt irgendwelche Kurse zu besuchen



Ich weiß ja nicht mal was genau ich üben soll und vorallem womit. Finde es daher schon hilfreich wenn man Fachwissen zu Rate ziehen kann.


----------



## Rwk (17. August 2017)

@Flexsist: Welche Kamera hast du denn verwendet? 
Und haben dir Bedienkonzept und Ergonomie gefallen?

Wenn du richtig Lust aufs fotografieren hast, dann besorg dir am besten erstmal eine gebrauchte Kamera für den Einstieg.
Beschreibe mal was du hauptsächlich fotografieren willst, dann kann man dir bestimmt geeignetes Werkzeug empfehlen.

Der Aufbaukurs Digitale Fotografie würde vermutlich Sinn machen und dir die Grundlagen vermitteln.
Dein Kumpel kann dir vielleicht auch einiges beibringen, wenn er die Zeit dafür hat.
Gimp kannst du ruhig weiter verwenden, ist für den Einstieg super!
Und je nachdem für welchen Hersteller du dich entscheidest, kann man dir einen RAW-Konverter empfehlen...bei Canon bekommst du zum Beispiel gratis einen zur Kamera dazu.
Lightroom ist auch eine feine Sache - würde dir aber empfehlen dich erst damit zu befassen, wenn dir die Fotos so gut gelingen wie du es dir vorstellst.


----------



## Flexsist (17. August 2017)

Hallo Rwk,

danke für deine Antwort!

Also, ich habe die Bilder mir einer Canon EOS 600D von einem Freund aufgenommen. Der Freund selbst hat auch keine Ahnung, er hat die Cam nur günstig angeboten bekommen und zugeschlagen, da er eine Cam brauchte. Für seine Zwecke ist sie definitiv zu Overkill, aber verkaufen mag er sie mir leider auch nicht. Ich darf sie mir aber ausleihen wenn ich sie brauch und er gerade nicht. Im Moment liegt sie noch hier, ich überlege schon heute Nachmittag nochmal zu TSTC zu fahren, ein paar sehr misslungene Aufnahmen nachholen. ^^

Geld um mir eine eigene Cam dieser Klasse zu kaufen habe ich leider auch nicht. Ich hoffe das ändert sich aber mal wieder.
Die Canon aber ist schon klasse, das einzige was mich störte war das spiegelnde Display, bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung alles andere als gut ablesbar (Deswegen sind auch ein paar Aufnahmen misslungen (unscharf).Die Cam hat auch einen  AutoFocus, aber  ich habs nicht hinbekommen das er funzt. Vielleicht ist er auch kaputt? Ka.  

Der Aufbaukurs würde einen vorangegangen Kurs vorraussetzen, wurde mir gerade mitgeteilt (von einer Freundin). Diesen hatte ich nämlich auch erst ins Auge gefasst.
Sie war der Meinung ich müsste erstmal _Ästhetische Fotografie & Bildbearbeitung für ältere Erwachsene _besuchen.

Zum Thema Raw: Software zur Canon habe ich nicht mitbekommen vom Kumpel. Ich weiß auch garnicht ob er welche bekommen hat. Er wusste auch nicht für was die .CR2 files sind. Also, unterm Strich hat er auch keine Ahnung. 

EDIT: Achso...was ich gern Fotografieren würde wären wie gehabt hautsächlich getunte Fahrzeuge etc. Aber auch alles andere fotogene könnte ich mir vorstellen, wie z.B. Hardware, Natur. Oder Freundin  

MfG


----------



## Rwk (17. August 2017)

90 Sekunden auf der A3


Wagons auf dem Ruhrchemie-Werk Oberhausen


----------



## Rwk (17. August 2017)

Was den Autofokus betrifft, würde ich mal einen kleinen Schalter am Objektiv vermuten, da kannst du MF oder AF einstellen.
AF steht natürlich für Autofokus und MF für Manueller Fokus.
Der RAW-Konverter von Canon heisst DPP (Digital Photo Professional) und den kannst du von der Canon Homepage runterladen:
https://www.canon.de/support/consum...ype=software&language=&os=WINDOWS 10 (64-bit)
Unter Umständen fragen die nach einer Seriennummer - die findest du auf der Unterseite der Kamera.
Eine Anleitung bieten die auch als PDF Download an, oder schau bei YouTube.

Habe übrigens selber bisher keinen Kurs besucht, aber ein paar Bücher gelesen und viele Tutorials bei YouTube angesehen.
So kann man es natürlich auch machen... 

Schau dir auch ruhig mal diese Seite an:
Der kostenlose Fotolehrgang / Hier kannst Du fotografieren lernen. Gratis!

Wünsche dir viel Spaß bei diesem tollen Hobby!


----------



## taks (20. August 2017)

Gestern Abend




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. August 2017)

Morgens kurz vor 6 in Deutschland...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...natürlich ohne knoppers, weil...
...war ja noch nicht halb 10!


----------



## FlyKilla (20. August 2017)

Park der Gärten, Bad Zwischenahn



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. August 2017)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Geld um mir eine eigene Cam dieser Klasse zu kaufen habe ich leider auch nicht. Ich hoffe das ändert sich aber mal wieder.


Evt. mal auf dem gebraucht-markt schauen? Zum üben reicht ja erstmal die kamera+ kit-linse.


> Die Canon aber ist schon klasse, das einzige was mich störte war das spiegelnde Display, bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung alles andere als gut ablesbar


Hinweis: Über dem fetten display befindet sich so ein komisches "guck-loch". Das eignet sich um welten besser für das anvisieren und spiegelt auch nicht wie blöd. 


> Die Cam hat auch einen  AutoFocus, aber  ich habs nicht hinbekommen das er funzt. Vielleicht ist er auch kaputt? Ka.


Wenn der autofokus nicht gerade dejustiert ist, dann trifft der auch. Und gerade der kontrast-AF des live-view (den hast du im normalfall immer, wenn du via display arbeitest) trifft immer, da "gemessen" anstatt berechnet wird. Du wirst also nur schlichtweg nicht gesehen haben, auf was du gehalten hast.


> Der Aufbaukurs würde einen vorangegangen Kurs vorraussetzen, wurde mir gerade mitgeteilt (von einer Freundin). Diesen hatte ich nämlich auch erst ins Auge gefasst.


Da mag sie recht haben, aber zu aller erst solltest du dich in einer ruhigen minute mal hin setzen und mit der kamera beschäftigen. Schaue dir einfach mal das menü an und probiere ein wenig herum. Das bringt in meinen augen mehr. (gut, ich hab es mit meiner pentax in der hinsicht auch sehr leicht gehabt-> ich weiß nicht wie das bei canon ist)


> Sie war der Meinung ich müsste erstmal _Ästhetische Fotografie & Bildbearbeitung für ältere Erwachsene _besuchen.


Bildbearbeitung kommt zum schluß! Man kann schließlich nicht alles ausbügeln, was man von anfang an falsch gemacht hat. 


> Zum Thema Raw: Software zur Canon habe ich nicht mitbekommen vom Kumpel. Ich weiß auch garnicht ob er welche bekommen hat.


Zur kamera gab es mit sicherheit eine CD und da ist die software mit drauf. Und wenn nicht-> bei canon mal auf der seite nachschauen.


> EDIT: Achso...was ich gern Fotografieren würde wären wie gehabt hautsächlich getunte Fahrzeuge etc.


Fahrzeuge ist gut , aber die müssen entweder hoch und schlammig bzw. komplett verdreckt sein, oder gerade quer fahren bzw. springen.


----------



## taks (20. August 2017)

Noch was von Gestern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masterX244 (21. August 2017)

Wenn man lange belichtet und dann an der Brennweite und der Kameraausrichtung rumspielert:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (21. August 2017)

Ist das der Cyberspace?


----------



## masterX244 (21. August 2017)

Einfach in den Bergen auf ein Dorf belichtet und dann (hatte 20 Sekunden) die Kamera bewegt


----------



## Rwk (22. August 2017)

Abendbrot! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (22. August 2017)

Park der Gärten, Bad Zwischenahn (2ter Teil)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. August 2017)

Es führt ein gleis nach nirgendwo... (in anlehnung daran )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(stromleitung+ einen mast hab ich mal heraus editiert. War einfach zu störend)


----------



## FlyKilla (23. August 2017)

Park der Gärten, Bad Zwischenahn (Dreimal ist Bremer recht)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Deathy93 (23. August 2017)

Kuss


----------



## taks (24. August 2017)

Rwk schrieb:


> Abendbrot!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bild ich mir das nur ein, oder hat das Bild irgend ein "Grau-Schleier"?


----------



## FlyKilla (24. August 2017)

Park der Gärten, Bad Zwischenahn (Viermal ist auch nicht schlecht)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## rtf (24. August 2017)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Park der Gärten, Bad Zwischenahn (Viermal ist auch nicht schlecht)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kommst du aus der Nähe von Bad Zwischenahn?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## FlyKilla (24. August 2017)

Yup, Bextown(HB). Sind ca. 60km.

Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rwk (24. August 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Bild ich mir das nur ein, oder hat das Bild irgend ein "Grau-Schleier"?


Jap, ist absichtlich so bearbeitet...irgendwie mag ich den Look!
Eigentlich fehlen nur Tiefen, dadurch entsteht der Eindruck eines Schleiers.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. August 2017)

Ist die Kassette neu? So sauber wird die nie wieder!


----------



## Rwk (24. August 2017)

Die läuft seit 2011 - wurde aber vor kurzem mal abgebürstet...deswegen gabs auch Fotos als Andenken an den Glanz!


----------



## Rwk (26. August 2017)

Sternenhimmel über der Ruhraue



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. August 2017)

Trabbi-fahrer sind die härtesten weil...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 (bild von der wedemark-rallye bei hanover)


----------



## taks (28. August 2017)

Kleine Wanderung am Samstag Morgen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zur Belohnung gabs dann Apfelkuchen und Kaffee 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (2. September 2017)

Unser Treppenhaus ist belagert von Hauswinkelspinnen! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. September 2017)

Darf ich vorstellen, kollege Schraubär...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und das gefährt auf dem er sitzt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings wird der seat vermutlich aussortiert. Dank dem diesel-motor ist er auf der vorderachse zu schwer und der pumpe-düse bringt sein drehmoment zu schlagartig. Dazu muß man den turbo bei laune halten, was aber wieder zu übermäßig drehmoment führt.
Deshalb das fazit-> nix für losen untergrund.


----------



## Skysnake (2. September 2017)

fliegt da eigentlich ein abgerissener Spoiler oder so davon (rechtes Hinterrad)?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. September 2017)

Das ist die heck-schürze, oder ein teil davon. Die haben das ding dann auch noch ganz verloren. Allerdings hat sich auf der 2. runde in WP2 (das foto ist von der ersten) in einer kiesgrube die antriebswelle verabschiedet. Zuviel drehmoment halt, wobei die übersetzung des getriebes auch noch verkürzt wurd. (max. 170-> letzter gang im begrenzer)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. September 2017)

Rallye Grünhain vom wochenende. Leider war da nicht viel zu holen für mich, also nächstes jahr wieder zur altmühlfranken-rallye bei nürnberg.
Und weil ich gerade von nürnberg fasel, sandro bergau...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...wird wohl am 23.9. beim 1. rallye-sprint nürnberger land dabei sein. (zumindest steht er derzeit in der nennliste) Wer also in der nähe wohnt und interesse hat kann ja mal vorbei schauen. Vieleicht finden sich bis zum nennschluß noch ein paar mehr quertreiber und dann gibt es definitiv was zu sehen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. September 2017)

Hmmm...Tripple-post...
Ein versuch...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (11. September 2017)

Focus-Stacking mit 9 Bildern...


----------



## Rwk (13. September 2017)

Hier noch ein Versuch mit 15 Bildern...in dem Fall hat Photoshop allerdings unsauber gearbeitet. Hab danach mal CombineZP probiert und das Ergebnis sieht schon besser aus. Nur leider gehen meine EXIF Daten verloren beim Export aus CZP. 
Hat vielleicht jemand eine Ahnung wie ich das verhindern kann?

Davon abgesehen macht mir die Sache echt Spaß, man kann große Schärfeebenen realisieren ohne dabei das Bokeh zu versauen.
Hier kann man allerdings noch viele unscharfe Stellen entdecken, ich vermute für ein noch besseres Ergebnis sind dann auch noch mehr Bilder notwenig.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. September 2017)

Der SOC-lauf in oberwiera. Eine typische situation beim start...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...wenn eine linie an fahrern gestartet ist und sich alles nach der ersten kurve drängelt.
Von der hier wurde ich allerdings etwas eingestaubt. War wohl zu dicht am geschehen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. September 2017)

Mir ist beim auswerten der bilder gerade eines aufgefallen... (was jetzt auch nicht mehr richtung facebook geht)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (21. September 2017)

Tropfen auf dem Geländer einer Autobahnbrücke...EF 16-35mm f/4L.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. September 2017)

Gestern bei der rallye zwickauer land... Ein "making of..." von "versteckte kamera". 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. September 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Gestern bei der rallye zwickauer land... Ein "making of..." von "versteckte kamera".
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man muss sich mal ernsthaft fragen ob er mit grüner Signalweste im Wald nun besser oder schlechter sichtbar ist


----------



## Rwk (24. September 2017)




----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. September 2017)

Ist das Oberhausen?


----------



## Rwk (24. September 2017)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ist das Oberhausen?


Genau!  Woran hast du das denn erkannt?
Heute morgen vom Parkdeck aufgenommen, war ein toller Nebel!

Hier noch ein Tunnelblick!


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. September 2017)

Jap, sieht echt klasse aus mit dem Nebel :thumbs:

Ja, man erkennt nicht viel, aber ich bin hin und wieder mal da, deswegen ist mir gerade die markante Bahnsteigüberdachung recht bekannt. Und von der Größe passt es auch einigermaßen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. September 2017)

Hab nun die bilder durch und hier noch ein bild was etwas mehr zum thema "rallye" passt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (24. September 2017)

Habe mal wieder meine Katze geknipst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (26. September 2017)

Katze kann ich auch. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. September 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. September 2017)

Sind Lebensmittel auch erlaubt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (27. September 2017)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Sind Lebensmittel auch erlaubt?



Nur Selbstgemachtes!!! 

Alibi-Bild von der IFA 2017



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. September 2017)

^^Ist sie ja, vom Teig bis hin zur Soße


----------



## taks (27. September 2017)

Mieze reloaded




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (27. September 2017)

Oben auf der Halde Haniel in Bottrop...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MolchWolf (27. September 2017)

Hier mal ein zwei Bilder von mir (hab noch ein paar aber der Upload dauert mir grad zu lange), nachdem ich jetzt seit einem Monat im Besitz einer Kamera bin 
Freue mich über euer Feedback  Muss noch viel lernen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. September 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Mieze reloaded


Der war aber auf krawall gebürstet...
Unsere haus-mieze ist entweder nervig oder, wie hier, entspannt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(test-schuss mit meinem 150-450. als ich es neu hatte. ISO liegt irgendwo bei 10k...)


----------



## FlyKilla (1. Oktober 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ISO liegt irgendwo bei 10k...)[/SIZE]



Hmmm.... Ich suche das Rauschen. 
Gruß Fly 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Oktober 2017)

Das wurde von der entrauschung+verkleinerung+jpeg-komprimierung geschluckt... also zumindest das bißchen was da war...
Original und vergrößert schaut es so aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings rauscht die kamera auch, komischer weise, weniger, wenn man die iso durch kurze verschlußzeiten, geschlossene blende oder beides zusammen in die höhe treibt. Fehlt das licht wirklich und man muß entsprechend belichten+blende aufreißen, dann rauscht es in meinen augen mehr. Allerdings ist das jammern auf einem etwas angehobenen niveau, denn selbst iso 51k ist noch durchaus halbwegs brauchbar.


----------



## mayo (1. Oktober 2017)

Das wird hier wohl noch ein Katzen Thread.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MolchWolf (1. Oktober 2017)

Und noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## FlyKilla (1. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## taks (2. Oktober 2017)

Ich warte immernoch auf den Nebel bei uns. Aber dieses Jahr gabs noch keinen


----------



## FlyKilla (2. Oktober 2017)

Dann mach es wie ich. Geh ins Moor. Da ist es öfter nebelig. 
Gruß, Fly 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## taks (3. Oktober 2017)

Bei uns gibts keine Moore 
Das wo am nächsten kommt sind Auen aber die wurden schon lange alle trocken gelegt oder das Riet (auch ehemals Auengebiet) aber keine Ahnung wie die korrekte deutsche Bezeichnung dafür ist ^^


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Oktober 2017)

In welcher Ecke wohnst Du denn?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## taks (3. Oktober 2017)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> In welcher Ecke wohnst Du denn?



Mitten in den Alpen ^^


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Oktober 2017)

Bei uns in der norddeutschen Tiefebene gibt es reichlich Moore. Meine Bilder stammen aus dem Tister Bauernmoor (Sittensen) und dem Pietzmoor (Schneverdingen).
Gruß Fly 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## taks (3. Oktober 2017)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Bei uns in der norddeutschen Tiefebene gibt es reichlich Moore. Meine Bilder stammen aus dem Tister Bauernmoor (Sittensen) und dem Pietzmoor (Schneverdingen).
> Gruß Fly



Wenn ich mal so tief in den Norden komme, geh ich es mir anschauen 

Wir haben dafür Berge ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Oktober 2017)

Ja, es gibt überall schöne Ecken.  Man muss nur die Augen auf machen. 
Gruß Fly 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Oktober 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal so tief in den Norden komme, geh ich es mir anschauen


Oder suchst einfach mal nach hochmooren.  Da mußt du auch nicht quer durch die republik. (unser abgestecktes stückchen erde ist ja schon etwas größer als deines )


----------



## taks (3. Oktober 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Oder suchst einfach mal nach hochmooren.  Da mußt du auch nicht quer durch die republik. (unser abgestecktes stückchen erde ist ja schon etwas größer als deines )



Ach, wegen den 800km, das ist doch n klacks ^^

Heute beim Laufen ein bisschen mit Langzeitbelichtung gespielt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich bin mit der Schärfe ned zufrieden


----------



## Rwk (3. Oktober 2017)

j


----------



## MolchWolf (7. Oktober 2017)

Willkommen im Wunderland


----------



## masterX244 (8. Oktober 2017)

Treppauf treppab im eigenen Ort.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


On the Stairway to Heaven...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Treppen recht gut versteckt

Edit: Verfluchte Exifs...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Oktober 2017)

Ein bild vom letzten Wochenende. Da hat der RSW den 3. durchlauf vom rallye-Slalom und anschließend ein schotter-Training veranstaltet. Leider waren bei letzterem nur sehr wenig Teilnehmer dabei. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(das ist allerdings ein stock-car, was auch mit gefahren ist)




masterX244 schrieb:


> Treppauf treppab im eigenen Ort.


Kann das sein, das die bilder um 90 grad gedreht sein müßten?


----------



## masterX244 (13. Oktober 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ein bild vom letzten Wochenende. Da hat der RSW den 3. durchlauf vom rallye-Slalom und anschließend ein schotter-Training veranstaltet. Leider waren bei letzterem nur sehr wenig Teilnehmer dabei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja... deshalb auch der "Edit" mit den verfluchten EXIFs... irfanview rotiert die automatisch richtig aber man kann das afaik nicht speichern


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Oktober 2017)

Hmmm... Die Ausrichtung hat meiner Meinung nach aber nix mit den exif`s zu tun.
Rotiere doch die bilder mal mit der Windows foto- (win10) bzw. bild und fax-anzeige (win7) zurecht. Dann sollte das auch erhalten bleiben. Für den allergrößten notfall gibt es dann aber noch paint. Wenn das die Ausrichtung nicht mit speichert, dann weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## taks (15. Oktober 2017)

Durch nen Unfall auf der Autobahn war ich leider ein bisschen spät unterwegs = Zu viel Sonne 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MolchWolf (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich war letzte Woche auf Mallorca im Urlaub und da war meine Kamera natürlich mit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (21. Oktober 2017)

Noch eins von heute Abend




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Oktober 2017)

"Rund um Zschopau" dieses WE...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und ich stand da irgendwie ein wenig in der Flugbahn des drecks.


----------



## der_yappi (22. Oktober 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Noch eins von heute Abend



Die Zeichnung des Himmels ist toll - nur was ist da im Vordergrund passiert? Da ist ja alles rauschig / Vermatscht... Dabei sind das doch nur ISO200...


----------



## taks (22. Oktober 2017)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Die Zeichnung des Himmels ist toll - nur was ist da im Vordergrund passiert? Da ist ja alles rauschig / Vermatscht... Dabei sind das doch nur ISO200...



Jop, liegt an der Kamera. Gefühlt wird das auch jedes Jahr schlimmer. Sobalds ein bisschen dunkel ist rauschts wie die Sau


----------



## masterX244 (22. Oktober 2017)

War nochmal auf Tour





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lutscherotes Laub




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Flussspiegeln




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle die zeug ablädt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mistwetter ging grad los, Wasser war vohrer glatt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blattkontraste, Capslockwetter war da schon aktiv


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Oktober 2017)

Mal noch eines von letzten WE...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist nur etwas rauschig. ISO 25k ist dann doch schon eine nummer. (hab halt eine K1 und keine KP)


----------



## Rwk (28. Oktober 2017)

Ein Danbo und seine Taschenlampe.


----------



## FlyKilla (29. Oktober 2017)

Ischa Freimarkt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rwk (5. November 2017)

Mit Danbo im Garten...hoch lebe der Kitsch!


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (5. November 2017)

Was ist das denn für ein Pappkarton?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. November 2017)

Auf bild 3 jedenfalls ein zombie-pappkarton. Dem leuchten die augen...


----------



## Rwk (5. November 2017)

Mir gefällt der Pappkamerad. 
Ist zwar irgendwie Schleichwerbung...und man bezahlt noch dafür!
Gibts aber auch ohne den Aufdruck, sah mir jedoch zu billig aus - da geht der Karton-flair irgendwie verloren.

War dazu eine gute Gelegenheit, das Canon EF 35mm f/2 IS USM zu testen!
Eigentlich ein tolles Glas, Stabi bei f/2 ist fein...bei diesen Bildern war es mir aber offenblendig schon zu viel Unschärfe!


----------



## taks (7. November 2017)

Rwk schrieb:


> Mit Danbo im Garten...hoch lebe der Kitsch!



Ich find Bild Nummer 4 super


----------



## MolchWolf (9. November 2017)

Weiß nicht ob das nicht zu viel Effekte sind? Oder ob es zu dunkel ist?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (9. November 2017)

Zu dunkel ist es nicht...zuviele Effekte, darüber kann man streiten. 
Für meinen Geschmack sind es zuviele, aber das Foto muß ja schliesslich dir gefallen und deinen Stil wiederspiegeln.
Monochrom passt ganz gut für solche Szenarien, für das Muster auf dem Dach und im Himmel hab ich nicht so viel übrig.


----------



## MolchWolf (11. November 2017)

Rwk schrieb:


> Zu dunkel ist es nicht...zuviele Effekte, darüber kann man streiten.
> Für meinen Geschmack sind es zuviele, aber das Foto muß ja schliesslich dir gefallen und deinen Stil wiederspiegeln.
> Monochrom passt ganz gut für solche Szenarien, für das Muster auf dem Dach und im Himmel hab ich nicht so viel übrig.



Hier habe ich es mal ohne die Textur die ich drüber gelegt hatte. Ich finde beide Versionen haben etwas  aber ich glaube, ich mag das mit Textur lieber, hat, finde ich etwas verfalleneres^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. November 2017)

Handy-schnappschuß aus 2016 (Mühlhausen/Thür.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Lumia 735, ISO800, Blende 1.9 und 1/14s Belichtungszeit)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. November 2017)

Lada bei der Zwickauer Land...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (23. November 2017)

Kreisel und Licht...


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. November 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (23. November 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (2. Dezember 2017)

Der erste Ausflug mit neuen Glas. (Sigma 17-70)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly
ps. der_yappi: Die Lichtspielerei vom ersten Bild, hatte ich auf dem Handy gar nicht gesehen.


----------



## der_yappi (12. Dezember 2017)

Mal auf der Weihnachtsfeier von der Firma rumgeknipst...
Die Kollegen haben eine B52s vernichtet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Dezember 2017)

Meine kamera wollte mal wieder benutzt werden und da hier weder schnee liegt noch weihnachtsfeier ist kommt halt ein neuzugang vor die linse.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist übrigens das ergebniss meiner krankschreibung (knie-problem, muß nächste woche aber nochmal ran), bzw. ein teil davon. Die 2 , je ca. 15kg schweren, rester kommen dann hoffentlich morgen oder übermorgen. Danach ist die verbesserung der beschallung im WZ abgeschlossen.


----------



## taks (16. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (17. Dezember 2017)

Morgentlicher Kaffee 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masterX244 (17. Dezember 2017)

Übrigens: Bei der Deutschen bahn scheinen neuerdings Geisterzuüge zu fahren...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (7. Januar 2018)

Hat ´wer schon mal Darktable für Windows probiert?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin von den Ergebnissen ein wenig begeistert.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## rtf (8. Januar 2018)

Melde mich nach etwas längerer Zeit auch mal wieder. 
Die ersten Versuche mit meinem neuen Objektiv Sigma 10 - 20mm 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe eine Blende von f/22 bei einer Belichtungszeit von 70sec.
Ich habe insgesamt 3 unterschiedliche Bilder übereinandergelegt.

@ FlyKilla

Darktable habe ich selber persönlich noch nicht ausprobiert, aber sieht nach einer guten Alternative für Lightroom aus.

Gruß
rtf


----------



## FlyKilla (11. Januar 2018)

Bremen bei Nacht. (Okay, später Nachmittag.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und von der Brücke.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rwk (13. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Micki chillt in der Einfahrt...der Boden war aber vorher schon schief!


----------



## FlyKilla (13. Januar 2018)

Rwk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Micki chillt in der Einfahrt...der Boden war aber vorher schon schief!


Auch wenn du darauf anspielst. Es sieht nicht so aus, als das der Kater zu klein ist für sein Gewicht. 
Gruß Fly 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deathy93 (13. Januar 2018)

Rwk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Micki chillt in der Einfahrt...der Boden war aber vorher schon schief!



Hättest ja gerade machen können 

Bokeh gefällt mir!


----------



## Rwk (25. Januar 2018)

Glaswaren im Neonlicht...


----------



## FlyKilla (27. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masterX244 (27. Januar 2018)

Da leg ich gleich auch mal ne ladung weichgespültes Wasser nach...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. Januar 2018)

Wie macht man solche Bilder eigentlich?


----------



## keinnick (27. Januar 2018)

Such mal nach Langzeitbelichtung. Da wirst Du fündig.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. Januar 2018)

Achso, das ist auch Langzeitbelichtung


----------



## keinnick (27. Januar 2018)

Ja, hier mal ein paar Beispielbilder:  Langzeitbelichtung – Wikipedia


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. Januar 2018)

Das mit dem Licht oder Gewitter kannte ich schon, wusste nicht, dass diese Wasserbilder genauso gemacht werden.


----------



## masterX244 (28. Januar 2018)

Ja, waren jeweils 2 bis 3 sekunden bei den bildern hier, musste mich an vorhandenen zeug abstützen da ich dummerweise ohne stativ unterwegs war


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Januar 2018)

Aus dem letzten winter...
Dieses jahr gab es ja noch nicht so richtig schnee. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (29. Januar 2018)

Bei Rewe ist Regen im Angebot...


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (29. Januar 2018)

Wow, von außen sieht der ja ganz passabel aus. Da hätte ich jetzt nicht auf Rewe getippt (vorallem, weil unser Rewe total verramscht aussieht. Da ist selbst Penny ein Lichtblick gegen )


----------



## taks (6. Februar 2018)

Ferien sind super, da hat man auch mal wieder Zeit zu fotografieren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (7. Februar 2018)

Noch was von Gestern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (7. Februar 2018)

Luft und Wasser



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Taitan (8. Februar 2018)

Ich hasse es, wenn die Wettervorhersagen "clear skies" versprechen und es dann aber so aussieht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (8. Februar 2018)

Taitan schrieb:


> Ich hasse es, wenn die Wettervorhersagen "clear skies" versprechen und es dann aber so aussieht:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Problem kenn ich ^^


----------



## der_yappi (9. Februar 2018)

Die Wolkenformation hat doch was - mir gefällts


----------



## Rwk (15. Februar 2018)

Gewürzglasmakro


----------



## Taitan (21. Februar 2018)

Diesmal hat einiges gepasst. Klare, mondlose Nacht.  Es hätte lediglich wärmer sein können....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (21. Februar 2018)

Die Exifs sind leider nicht drinnen. Kannst du dazu was schreiben?

Wars windig? Bei den Bäumen / Sträuchern sieht man ne Verwacklung.
Und die Sterne fangen auch schon an zu "wandern"

Aber vom Motiv an sich


----------



## Taitan (21. Februar 2018)

Na in dem Bild stecken halt 10 Aufnahmen. 

8 für den Hintergund,
1 für mich
1 für den Vordergrund

Kann sein, dass sich da die Pflanzen bewegt haben.


----------



## taks (21. Februar 2018)

Alle mit verschiedenen Einstellungen aufgenommen?


----------



## Taitan (21. Februar 2018)

Nö. Warum?


----------



## Taitan (21. Februar 2018)

Hier ein One Shot. Die Milchstraße ist halt da noch nicht zu sehen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Februar 2018)

Taitan schrieb:


> Diesmal hat einiges gepasst. Klare, mondlose Nacht.  Es hätte lediglich wärmer sein können....


Haben die kleinen, grünen männchen eigentlich auf dein signal geantwortet?  

Das "Hausteich-haus" bei plothen... Ich hatte zwischen 2 decklack-schichten mal 2h zeit. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stellt sich nur die frage, warum das haus so heißt. Denn ohne das stünde es wohl kaum im "hausteich".  (henne-ei und so...)
Nunja, dafür stand auf der dazu gehörigen tafel, das keiner weis wer es gebaut hat und wofür es ursprünglich mal diente.  Genutz wurde es wohl aber schon zu allem möglichen incl. jagthütte, schänke und lagerraum. Momentan ist anscheinend ein kleines museum drin.


----------



## taks (21. Februar 2018)

Vom Wochenende. Designmässig nicht das schönste Auto, dafür aber Offroadtauglich ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (21. Februar 2018)

Hmm...soll hier das Fahrzeug kritisiert werden oder der ausgebrannte Himmel in dem Bild, oder der teils schwarze Lack, der schlecht erkennbare untere Grill, etc..


----------



## taks (21. Februar 2018)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Hmm...soll hier das Fahrzeug kritisiert werden oder der ausgebrannte Himmel in dem Bild, oder der teils schwarze Lack, der schlecht erkennbare untere Grill, etc..



Nennt sich Nebel, schwarzer Lack  , wie soll der untere Grill besser erkennbar gemacht werden?


----------



## Rwk (21. Februar 2018)

Die Tiefen könnte man weiter aufdrehen, da stecken noch viele Informationen drin. 
Wenn du nichts dagegen hast...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (21. Februar 2018)

In Lightroom hast du zum Beispiel so einen Korrekturpinsel und kannst damit Bereiche wie den Grill markieren. Dann bestimmte Einstellungen wie 'Tiefen erhöhen' nur auf den markierten Bereich anwenden. Hier war der Schlüssel irgendwie zu dunkel, mit dem Werkzeug ging das super den alleine aufzuhellen.


----------



## taks (22. Februar 2018)

Ok, Danke. Werd ich mal ausprobieren


----------



## Rwk (25. Februar 2018)

EF 35mm f/2 IS USM verkauft...
EF 135mm f/2L USM verkauft...
EF 35mm f/1.4L II USM gekauft.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. Februar 2018)

Ohohoh, während der Fahrt am Han...ääähh, Kamera...das gibt Punkte!


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Februar 2018)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ohohoh, während der Fahrt am Han...ääähh, Kamera...das gibt Punkte!



Das ist entweder ein gespiegeltes Bild, oder er war Beifahrer in einem rechts gelenkten Fahrzeug. Ist doch klar!


----------



## masterX244 (25. Februar 2018)

Oder ein ganz banaler stau war da mit im Spiel


----------



## Rwk (25. Februar 2018)

Keine Sorge, war im Stau auf der A40.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Februar 2018)

Du alter schummler! Gibs doch zu, du hast den stau nur ins bild retuschiert und warst in wirklichkeit so unterwegs!  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(mal was von gestern)
Die unschärfe im bild hat dich verraten...  (hättest vieleicht etwas kürzer belichten sollen )


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. Februar 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Du alter schummler! Gibs doch zu, du hast den stau nur ins bild retuschiert und warst in wirklichkeit so unterwegs!



Also auf der 40 müsste man eher den Stau wegretuschieren, wenn man mal ein Bild ohne Autos haben möchte


----------



## MolchWolf (26. Februar 2018)

Bin beim Renovieren auf meine alte Darts-Scheibe gestoßen und dachte mir, bevor die weg kommt, habe ich noch einen letzten Verwendungszweck für sie 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (7. März 2018)

Holz...


----------



## Rwk (24. März 2018)

HDR-Test mit Lightroom...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. April 2018)

Ich hab mal etwas mit dem alten vivitar 28-105 macro und der pixelshift-funktion meiner kamera experimentiert. Heraus gekommen ist das (achtung, die bilder sind jeweils knapp 2 Mbyte groß!):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das erste ist das leicht zurecht geschnittene gesammt-bild und das zweite ein crop. Beide sind in original-auflösung wobei das erste ein 85% und das zweite ein 100% (qualität) jpeg ist. Wer lust hat darf also genauer hin schauen und sich ein bild machen. 
Rallye- und motocross-bilder gibt es dagegen in absehbarer zeit nicht mehr von mir.  Ich hab derzeit einen hardware-defekt an mir... (nein, der hauptprozessor ist noch nicht hin  )


----------



## Rwk (7. April 2018)

Dann wünsche ich dir ein schnelles Upgrade! 
Die CA fallen mir sofort auf...kriegst du die beseitigt mit DxO?

Vorhin auf einem Parkplatz gesehen:


----------



## masterX244 (7. April 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich hab mal etwas mit dem alten vivitar 28-105 macro und der pixelshift-funktion meiner kamera experimentiert. Heraus gekommen ist das (achtung, die bilder sind jeweils knapp 2 Mbyte groß!):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Forum zeigt im Thumbnail die Größe der Bilder an wenn man sie in der standard-Methode einfügt.

Hab auch Makros von Computerhardware geknipst (300mm Tele mit Vorsatzlinsen zwischen 2 und 4 Dioptrien)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ramschlitz von Oben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hinterm Chipsatz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ram Seitlich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unbestückter Chip


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. April 2018)

Rwk schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich dir ein schnelles Upgrade!


Ein upgrade wäre ja toll. Da könnte man es auch gleich richtig machen und ersatz-knochen aus tritanium plus ein paar naniten, die das ganze im notfall gleich reparieren könnten und mir evt. noch etwas mehr kraft verleihen falls ich mit meinem zeug mal wieder in irgendein dachgeschoss muß, nehmen. Leider wurde der ganze krempel noch nicht erfunden. 
Entsprechend wird es, mitte april,nur eine reperatur in der hoffnung, das ich wenigstens zum männertag wieder durch die gegend humpeln kann. Ein bekannter fährt stock-car und hätte gerne bilder.


> Die CA fallen mir sofort auf...kriegst du die beseitigt mit DxO?


DXO kann die zwar grundlegend beseitigen, aber diese hier sind wohl zu "fein" und werden nicht als CA`s erkannt. (an den beinchen des prozessors) Da wäre ich wohl mit abblenden weiter gekommen.


> Vorhin auf einem Parkplatz gesehen:


 Was ist das für ein auto? Kann das gerade nicht zuordnen.
Beim nächsten mal könntest du aber vieleicht noch das nummernschild retuschieren. Ich hab es z.b. auch nicht so sehr gern, wenn mein auto mit nummernschild im netz auf taucht. (auch wenn das mittlerweile sicherlich der fall ist)


masterX244 schrieb:


> Das Forum zeigt im Thumbnail die Größe der Bilder an wenn man sie in der standard-Methode einfügt.


Ich schreib es halt trotzdem lieber dazu, da nicht alle darauf kommen beim thumbnail zu schauen.


> Hab auch Makros von Computerhardware geknipst (300mm Tele mit Vorsatzlinsen zwischen 2 und 4 Dioptrien)


Bei mir war das mehr "ausprobieren" und die platine hat sich gerade angeboten. Wollte eigentlich ein paar blüten, aber freihand+pixelshift+manuelles objektiv wollten da nicht so recht zusammen kommen.


----------



## Rwk (7. April 2018)

Oh, haste eine Kalziumleiste geschrottet...auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!

In Lightroom hätte ich, falls das entfernen nicht klappt, vermutlich die kleinen Pins mit den CA über den Korrekturpinsel markiert und die Sättigung im markierten Bereich runtergeschraubt, das geht in manchen Fällen auch ganz gut.

Der Wagen ist ein Thunderbird!  Gehört einem Bekannten.
In dem Sinne:


Habe allerdings schonmal darüber gelesen und da hiess es - ein Auto hat kein Urheber oder Persönlichkeitsrecht.
Mit  einem Kennzeichen kann kein 'Bürger' etwas anfangen, außer es sich  notieren und die Polizei den Halter ermitteln lassen, im Falle eines  Unfalls usw.
Das heisst, man darf Autos von der Straße fotografieren  und mit Nummernschild ins Netz stellen, wenn man es einfach nur zeigt  und da keine Hinweise auf den Fahrer/Halter oder eine Straftat/Ordnungswidrigkeit zu erkennen sind.
Vor Gericht kämst du damit nicht  weit, jemanden anzuzeigen der dein Auto mit Nummernschild im Netz  nur gezeigt hat - er hat kein Gesetz gebrochen! Würde  mein Foto zum Beispiel einen Defekt am Auto zeigen, wodurch es  verkehrsuntüchtig wäre...dann hätte ich das Kennzeichen retouchiert.


----------



## masterX244 (7. April 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> --SNIP--
> 
> Bei mir war das mehr "ausprobieren" und die platine hat sich gerade angeboten. Wollte eigentlich ein paar blüten, aber freihand+pixelshift+manuelles objektiv wollten da nicht so recht zusammen kommen.



War bei mir genauso Ausprobieren, deshalb die vorsatzlinsen da die relativ günstig waren (nen satz mit 2, 3 und 4 für 30 euronen)


----------



## Rage1988 (7. April 2018)

Rwk schrieb:


> Oh, haste eine Kalziumleiste geschrottet...auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!
> 
> In Lightroom hätte ich, falls das entfernen nicht klappt, vermutlich die kleinen Pins mit den CA über den Korrekturpinsel markiert und die Sättigung im markierten Bereich runtergeschraubt, das geht in manchen Fällen auch ganz gut.
> 
> ...



Ich würde Kennzeichen im Internet immer unkenntlich machen.
Man weiß nie wer das Bild sieht und ich bin mir sicher, dass die, die es darauf abgesehen hätten, dadurch an weitere Infos kommen könnten.

Sogar bei Autos, die ich privat verkauft habe, habe ich die Kennzeichen immer unkenntlich gemacht. Ich bin da eher vorsichtig im Internet.

Abgesehen davon ist es ein schönes Auto. Als Hintergrund wären aber Wiesen, Wälder, eine Landstrße oder eine Skyline schöner gewesen. Besonders schön wäre noch ein Sonnenuntergang im Hintergrund


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. April 2018)

Rwk schrieb:


> Oh, haste eine Kalziumleiste geschrottet...auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!


Ganz so schlimm gott sei dank nicht, aber ein beidseitig gerissener innen-meniskus + ggf. noch eine leichte entzündung dazu ist auch nicht spaßig. Da wird man ganz schnell 100+ jahre, wenn mal wieder ein meter zu laufen ist und gelenk verdrehen ist auch tunlichst zu vermeiden. Vor allem merkt man mal wieder wo was arbeitet obwohl man glaubt komplett entspannt da zu liegen. 



> In Lightroom hätte ich, falls das entfernen nicht klappt, vermutlich die kleinen Pins mit den CA über den Korrekturpinsel markiert und die Sättigung im markierten Bereich runtergeschraubt, das geht in manchen Fällen auch ganz gut.


Bei dxo optics pro gibt es das noch nicht, aber das nachfolge-programm könnte das haben. Ich brauch es aber nicht so dringend.


> Der Wagen ist ein Thunderbird!  Gehört einem Bekannten.


Hat er auch zufällig eine tankstelle zum auto bekommen? Weil verbrauch und so....


> Habe allerdings schonmal darüber gelesen und da hiess es - ein Auto hat kein Urheber oder Persönlichkeitsrecht.
> Mit  einem Kennzeichen kann kein 'Bürger' etwas anfangen, außer es sich  notieren und die Polizei den Halter ermitteln lassen, im Falle eines  Unfalls usw...


Ich bin da immer vorsichtig. Klar, bei einem rallye-auto wär das sinnlos, aber bei autos von der straße mach ich es nach möglichkeit weg. Und die polizei wird sicherlich nicht der einzige sein der heraus finden kann zu wem das auto gehört. 

Edit:
Bild vergessen... (wieder original-auflösung)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(HD-DFA 28-105 @105mm; f:5.6; ISO500; pixelshift; freihand geschossen)


----------



## taks (8. April 2018)

Soweit ich mich erinnere kann man z.B. in der Schweiz offiziel nachschauen wem ein Kennzeichen gehört.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. April 2018)

Da ich ja momentan nicht so gut zu fuß bin und das mitte nächste woche eher schlimmer wird...
...etwas aus der konserve.
Mossandl-rallye 2015



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. April 2018)

Auch wenn ich derzeit nicht klettern kann und nur durch die kiesgrube gehumpelt bin, ich konnte mich nicht zurück halten.
Sächsischer Offroad Cup in kiesgrube gablenz... also in der nähe...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DataDino (29. April 2018)

Ich denke ich bin hier richtig. Habe mir jetzt eine hübsche Allround-Bridge gegönnt und mal einige Aufnahmen damit gemacht. Ich bin natürlich absoluter Amateur. Keine Frage. Und da ich auch eher auf den übertrieben künstlichen HDR-Look stehe, der denke ich mal nicht gern im DI-Thread gesehen wird, mache ich das hier mal rein. Ich hoffe es ist ok 
*Gebäude im Schlosspark Bad Berleburg*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Hier nochmal etwas in monochromen Look aus dem Schlosspark*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Kamera:* Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ1000
*RAW-Entwicklung:* RawTherapee ohne weitere Nachbearbeitung
*HDR:* Luminance HDR (Mantiuk '06)
*Nachbearbeitung:* The GIMP 2.8
*Belichtungsreihe:* 7 Bilder
*HDR-Basisformat:* TIF 8-Bit


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. April 2018)

So sehr schlimm finde ich den HDR-effekt aber noch nicht . Das kann man noch mehr "überzeichnen".  Bei gebäuden solltest du aber darauf achten, die kamera gerade zu halten oder du korrigierst den horizont im nachhinein. Bild 1 schaut irgendwie schief aus. 
Achja, und es braucht nicht unbedingt HDR. Man kann auch im nachgang die kontraste erhöhen, wobei das ergebnis, je nach sensor der kamera, sicherlich unterschiedlich ausfallen wird.
Beispiel (nicht das schärfste bild, mal auf die schnelle...) :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ohne zusätzlich kontrast und aufhellung (standard-korrektur)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Korrektureinstellung (teil)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer will kann sich bild 1 auch in groß anschauen. Dann erkennt man auch die zeichnung auf der klamotte des fahrers.


----------



## DataDino (30. April 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das kann man noch mehr "überzeichnen".  Bei gebäuden solltest du aber darauf achten, die kamera gerade zu halten oder du korrigierst den horizont im nachhinein. Bild 1 schaut irgendwie schief aus.


Das liegt daran, das mein Stativ noch nicht da ist. Musste die Kamera daher auf einer Bank platzieren. Im Grunde waren es eh erstmal nur Testaufnahmen, um mit der Kamera warm zu werden.


----------



## DataDino (1. Mai 2018)

Ich habe da nochmal eines in einem Wanderwald bei uns hier gemacht. Das Gebilde lud gerade dazu ein 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (4. Mai 2018)

Sieht aus wie Fred Feuersteins Garage... 

Hab jetzt ein Zenitar 16mm f/2.8 Fisheye...muß man zwar stark abblenden für scharfe Ecken, aber bei f/16 läufts.


----------



## FlyKilla (10. Mai 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## floppyexe (13. Mai 2018)

DataDino schrieb:


> Ich habe da nochmal eines in einem Wanderwald bei uns hier gemacht. Das Gebilde lud gerade dazu ein
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Motiv passt. Farben trotz HDR zu unnatürlich. Unscharf.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Mai 2018)

War heut in aldersbach bei passau zur Baron von Ahretin Rallye...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und natürlich mußte es mich von oben anpinkeln.  So geht man doch nicht mit seinen besuchern um...
Naja, dafür gab es mal nicht nur staub auf den bildern und die kamera ist auch wieder etwas sauberer geworden.  Allerdings war ich nach WP3, mit der ich angefangen habe, klatsch nass und hab mir entsprechend alles weitere geschenkt.
Und noch ein erfolg, meine wenigkeit funktioniert wieder und ist nicht auseinander gebröselt. Wäre wohl auch keiner da gewesen, der mich wieder zusammen gepuzzle`t hätte.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Mai 2018)

Volvo... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (30. Mai 2018)

War mal wieder eine klare, mondlose Nacht bei mir in der Nähe.
Die dunklen Nächte werden zwar kürzer, die MS aber immer besser sichtbar. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (2. Juni 2018)

Vom letzten Wochenende 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (2. Juni 2018)

Immer dieser Massentourismus. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rwk (12. Juni 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Graufilter-Test...15 Minuten Belichtungszeit.


----------



## FlyKilla (12. Juni 2018)

Wie oft hast du denn probiert, bist du mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden warst? Oder hast du gleich mit der Zeit Automatik gearbeitet?
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rwk (12. Juni 2018)

Hat beim ersten Foto gleich geklappt alles! Dafür ist das zweite nichts geworden, da wurde es bereits zu hell... 
Die Belichtungszeit hab ich anhand einer ND-Tabelle berechnet und die Werte auf den Bulb Timer übertragen.


----------



## FlyKilla (13. Juni 2018)

Mit Tabelle arbeiten ist nicht so meins. Ich benutze die Zeit Automatik und korrigiere dann im Manuellen Modus nach oben oder unten. Ist vielleicht ein wenig umständlich, so komme ich aber auch zum Ziel.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rwk (13. Juni 2018)

Die Tabelle ist ein Segen...kopfrechnen ist nämlich nicht so meins! 
Verstehe aber nicht genau wie du das anstellst - meine Kamera kann per Automatik nicht länger als 30 Sekunden belichten...?!


----------



## Rage1988 (13. Juni 2018)

Rwk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Graufilter-Test...15 Minuten Belichtungszeit.



Sieht gut aus. Der Himmel usw. ist nicht zu hell und die Lichter kommen richtig schön zur Geltung.


----------



## FlyKilla (13. Juni 2018)

Rwk schrieb:


> Die Tabelle ist ein Segen...kopfrechnen ist nämlich nicht so meins!
> Verstehe aber nicht genau wie du das anstellst - meine Kamera kann per Automatik nicht länger als 30 Sekunden belichten...?!



Das reicht doch. Dann gehe ich mit dem Wert solange nach oben, bis der gewünschte Effekt erreicht ist. Ein wenig umständlich, aber so bin ich eben.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## der_yappi (13. Juni 2018)

Mal ein kleiner Gag von mir.

Darf ich vorstellen:
*Séamus*, mein neuer Reisebegleiter.
Gefunden habe ich ihn auf Achill Island vor der irischen Küste.

Hier ist er gerade dabei, mir meinen Whiskey bei Bushmills wegzusaufen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oly M10 II + Oly 17mm F1.8
Mit der Oly-App augelöst und aufs Handy übertragen


----------



## Rwk (13. Juni 2018)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Das reicht doch. Dann gehe ich mit dem Wert solange nach oben, bis der gewünschte Effekt erreicht ist. Ein wenig umständlich, aber so bin ich eben.
> Gruß, Fly


Wenn du genug Zeit hast geht das vermutlich...führen ja viele Wege nach Rom. 
Glaub aber bei diesem Foto hätte das so nicht funktioniert - die blaue Stunde ist da längst vorbei, bis du durch ausprobieren den richtigen Wert gefunden hast.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Der Himmel usw. ist nicht zu hell  und die Lichter kommen richtig schön zur Geltung.


Danke! Lightroom grüßt.


----------



## Rage1988 (13. Juni 2018)

Hab auch kürzlich ein interessantes Bild geschossen. Habe es leider nur auf Flickr bzw. müsste erst an den PC um es hochzuladen und dazu bin ich gerade zu faul 
Wie immer unbearbeitet.

Torch in the dark | Fujifilm X-T20


----------



## Rwk (14. Juni 2018)

Die Flamme sieht doch schon ganz gut aus.
Eine feine Kamera hast du da - Fuji hat ein Objektiv im Programm das mir gefallen würde! 
Das Fujinon XF56mmF1.2 R APD...


----------



## FlyKilla (14. Juni 2018)

Rwk schrieb:


> Wenn du genug Zeit hast geht das vermutlich...führen ja viele Wege nach Rom.
> Glaub aber bei diesem Foto hätte das so nicht funktioniert - die blaue Stunde ist da längst vorbei, bis du durch ausprobieren den richtigen Wert gefunden hast.


Bisher hatte ich noch kein Graufilter angeschraubt. Daher hatte ich solche Belichtungszeiten, in ähnlichen Situationen noch nicht. Da ich ja experimentier freudig bin, mal schauen. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (14. Juni 2018)

Rwk schrieb:


> Die Flamme sieht doch schon ganz gut aus.
> Eine feine Kamera hast du da - Fuji hat ein Objektiv im Programm das mir gefallen würde!
> Das Fujinon XF56mmF1.2 R APD...



War eher  ein Schnappschuss. Ich war auf einer Feier, auf der ich Bilder gemacht habe und als ich draußen herumspaziert bin, habe ich die Fackeln entdeckt.
Ich hatte leider kein Stativ dabei und es war sehr windig. Es hat mich gewundert, dass da wirklich ein scharfes Bild dabei war. Ich finde die Farben der Flamme kommen einfach sehr schon rüber.

Ja, ich bin absolut begeistert von der Fuji und dem XF 18-55mm. Seit ich die habe, bin ich Fuji Fan und will keine andere Marke mehr 
Die Objektive sind zwar teurer als die Objektive von manch anderen Herstellern, dafür sind sie qualitativ absolute Spitze.
Ich hatte auch Kameras von anderen Herstellern (Sony, Olympus, Nikon) in der Hand, aber von der Handhabung gefiel mir die XT20 einfach am besten.
Von Sony ist es einfach schwach, dass keine ordentlichen Objektive dabei sind. Ich hatte kürzlich die Alpha 6300 und die kostete anfangs 1300-1400€ und zu diesem Preis ist  nicht einmal ein ordentliches Objektiv dabei und auch sonst konnte sie mich nicht überzeugen.


----------



## Taitan (15. Juni 2018)

Das Sommerdreieck  - leider stand es nur knapp über dem Horizont (nahe an der Lichtkuppel von Leipzig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Juni 2018)

Hmmm... CPU (Deneb) und GPU (Vega) sind ja klar, aber wie passt die Assassine (Altair) da rein?


----------



## FlyKilla (15. Juni 2018)

Im Schatten angeschlichen.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## taks (16. Juni 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Juni 2018)

Ich war heute in venusberg (sachsen, gehört zu drehbach) zur cross country meisterschaft. Das folgende bild von da ist zwar nicht das schärfste, ich war in dem moment eher auf mitzieher aus, aber die geste sagt mal wieder alles. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (26. Juni 2018)

Fotosession im Hotelzimmer. 
Beleuchtung mit einem Yongnuo YN360 RGB-LED –Light-Wand Lichtstab. Tolles Teil, wenn man Licht haben will und trotzdem Verreisen möchte.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (29. Juni 2018)

Mal wieder ein paar Menschen fotografiert. 
Licht von rechts oben...Studioblitz mit 40cm Beautydish.
Schwarzer Hintergrund wurde hinterher noch mit etwas Textur versehen. Dann wirkt es nicht so steril.
Noch Ideen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (30. Juni 2018)

Der starke Kontrast ist ja Geschmacksache...mir saufen die Tiefen zu sehr ab, kann ihre Frisur und Beine nicht mehr erkennen.
Verbessern könntest du vermutlich den starken Schatten unter ihrer Nase, glaub da hätte ich noch mit der Position des Blitzgeräts etwas experimentiert, oder gar einen zweiten Blitz aufgestellt zum gegenfeuern. Die beiden würden sicher auch gut in eine Lost Place Szenerie passen. 

Hier ein erster Versuch mit Stahlwolle...macht echt Laune, das wird bald wiederholt!


----------



## Haspu (3. Juli 2018)

Ich war ein wenig in Wien. Hier ein paar Bilder


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Juli 2018)

Der Prater ist klasse! 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. Juli 2018)

Rwk schrieb:


> Der starke Kontrast ist ja Geschmacksache...mir saufen die Tiefen zu sehr ab, kann ihre Frisur und Beine nicht mehr erkennen.
> Verbessern könntest du vermutlich den starken Schatten unter ihrer Nase, glaub da hätte ich noch mit der Position des Blitzgeräts etwas experimentiert, oder gar einen zweiten Blitz aufgestellt zum gegenfeuern. Die beiden würden sicher auch gut in eine Lost Place Szenerie passen.
> 
> Hier ein erster Versuch mit Stahlwolle...macht echt Laune, das wird bald wiederholt!



Wie macht man das denn? :O


----------



## DataDino (3. Juli 2018)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wie macht man das denn? :O


Was meinst du genau? Das Gegenleuchten?

Du kannst Schatten  mindern oder gar ganz wegbekommen, in dem du einen Konter gegen eine  andere Lichtquelle setzt. Schatten bildet sich durch das verdecken von  Lichtstrahlen. Mit einem entsprechenden Konterlicht kannst du das  fehlende Licht ausgleichen. Dabei ist es nur bedingt wichtig, ob es von  einem Blitz oder ein permanentes Licht ist. Das wirkt sich nur auf die  Stärke des Lichts aus (Blitze sind zumindest meistens etwas heller) und  wie verträglich die Modelle das ständige Blitzen empfinden.

Dieses  Video ist zwar etwas trocken, zeigt aber die Wirkung von Licht und  Schatten sowie Möglichkeiten zum Gegenleuchten. Ist zwar in dem Fall ein  Studio-Setting. Aber die Physik vom Licht ist im Regelfall unabhängig  vom Setting: YouTube

Ich  selbst aber muss sagen, das ich das Bild sehr interessant finde. Einzig  das Blut, das der jungen Dame am Kopf und am Arm klebt, wirkt etwas  deplatziert und lässt das Motiv in sich unstimmig wirken. Meiner Meinung  nach wären Tätowierungen stimmiger gewesen. Die Schattengebung hingegen  ist noch recht brauchbar, da Schatten in einem in sich düsterem Setting  das Motiv sogar untermalen können. Es dürfen nur eben an den richten  Stellen keine Details unnötig absaufen Bei dem Bild aber wirkt es  passend, da die abgesoffenen Details in den unteren Regionen der Körper  den Blick recht schnell auf das wesentliche richten und die Modelle  nochmals hervorgeholt werden. Vielleicht gegen das Absaufen der Haare des Mannes hätte man etwas gegensteuern können. Aber der wirklich mir auffallende Kritikpunkt ist wirklich das Blut. Ansonsten ist das Motiv gelungen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. Juli 2018)

Verzeihung, ich habe grauenhaft zitiert. Ich meinte Rwk's Bild


----------



## Rwk (3. Juli 2018)

Zuerst klaust du heimlich einen Schneebesen aus der Küche  und befestigst eine Schnur oder einen Stab daran.
In den meisten Baumärkten findet man Stahlwolle bei Schleifpapier und Polier-Gedöhns, hab eine 000 Körnung verwendet.
Je  feiner umso besser soweit ich weiss! Das Zeug rupfst du wie ein Huhn  auseinander und stopfst die Wolle in den Schneebesen, so kompakt wie in  der Verpackung brennt es nicht so gut ab. Jetzt musst du es nur noch anzünden und wirbeln!

Bitte vorher eine geeignete Kulisse wählen, die Funken können ganz schnell ein Feuer verursachen!
Auch  die Klamotten, Haare und Augen können Funken abkriegen - am besten  alte, dunkle Lumpen anziehen und eine Schutzbrille/Handschuhe tragen.
Optimal ist ein Assistent dazu, der die Kamera auslöst sobald du wirbelst - viel Spaß!


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. Juli 2018)

Blöde Frage, aber....die kann man einfach so anzünden? 

An der Kamera muss ich vermutlich nur die Belichtungszeit verlängern?


----------



## Rwk (3. Juli 2018)

Genau, solche Jet Feuerzuge funktionieren sehr gut.
Belichtungszeit etwa 15 Sekunden, hängt aber vermutlich von der Menge und Feinheit der Stahlwolle ab...


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Juli 2018)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Blöde Frage, aber....die kann man einfach so anzünden?


Nimm mal Stahl Staub. Und lass es zu Boden fallen. Du wirst sehen das es anfängt zu brennen. Kein Scherz. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Taitan (4. Juli 2018)

DataDino schrieb:


> Ich  selbst aber muss sagen, das ich das Bild sehr interessant finde. Einzig  das Blut, das der jungen Dame am Kopf und am Arm klebt, wirkt etwas  deplatziert und lässt das Motiv in sich unstimmig wirken. Meiner Meinung  nach wären Tätowierungen stimmiger gewesen.  Aber der wirklich mir auffallende Kritikpunkt ist wirklich das Blut. Ansonsten ist das Motiv gelungen.



Das Bild ist von mir vor einer Party  aufgenommen worden. Die Party heißt "Glitter+Trauma". Das ist kein Blut an der Dame, sondern roter Glitter. Die Schlachterschürze ist aus Leder und symbolisiert das "Trauma".  Soviel zum "Hintergrund" ...


----------



## Rwk (4. Juli 2018)

15 Minuten LZB...hab leider die Rauschreduzierung vergessen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Juli 2018)

Welches rauschen willst du bei 15 min. belichtungszeit reduzieren? 

Rallye Slalom-Cup...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (4. Juli 2018)

Das ganze Foto ist übersäht mit Hotpixeln...
Gemeint ist also die Rauschreduzierung bei Langzeitbelichtung, auch wenn  die doppelte Belichtungszeit bei 15 Minuten total ätzend ist - es lohnt  sich.
Selbst bei der skalierten Version sieht man das noch deutlich im Himmel.  Von dem komischen vertikalen Streifen rechts mal abgesehen, den kann  ich mir noch nicht erklären... 
Hier ein Leckerbissen aus der 100% Ansicht!


----------



## Taitan (7. Juli 2018)

Obwohl nur ein kurzes Zeitfenster zwischen Sonnenuntergang und Mondaufgang war, konnte ich mal wieder die Milchstraße fotografieren. Wolkenlose Nacht 
Erstes Bild ist ein Panorama aus 3 vertikalen Bildern.
das andere ein 4 zeiliges Panorama aus je 6 gestackten Einzelbildern.
Der Horizont ist immer leicht unterschiedlich, da dort ein mega hässliches Kraftwerk steht. Das hab ich halt wegradiert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (11. Juli 2018)

Ein letztes Panorama noch. Dann war die Zeit vorbei und der Mond ging auf...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Juli 2018)

Theater Gera... von innen... (blick von der bühne)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (12. Juli 2018)

Hast du dich verlaufen? Da fahren keine Mopeds.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Juli 2018)

Aber platz wäre...
Ich bin allerdings dort um zu arbeiten. Wir haben das zeug da am unteren bildrand geschliffen und versiegeln es neu. 
Unnützes wissen:
Der raum ist ca. 17m x 25m und hat eine deckenhöhe von ca. 12m. Da passt doch glatt ein standard einfamilienhaus rein.


----------



## FlyKilla (13. Juli 2018)

So einer bist du, arbeiten tust du. So so. ;-}



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## kero81 (13. Juli 2018)

Canon EOS 500D + 50mm 1:1.8 II

Zur Zeit viel Zeit da krank geschrieben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Juli 2018)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> So einer bist du, arbeiten tust du. So so. ;-}


Ich nutze halt meine 2 pausen nicht zum kaffe holen. 
Aber mopped kannst du haben....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...oder auto...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 (wieso will das forum die bilder jetzt unbedingt in groß einfügen?)
Bin dieses jahr nur irgendwie leicht eingeschränkt, da mein bewegungsapparat nicht das macht was er soll.


----------



## kero81 (13. Juli 2018)

Dafür das die EOS 500D schon so ihre jährchen auf dem Buckel hat, macht sie doch noch ganz passable Bilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (13. Juli 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Dafür das die EOS 500D schon so ihre jährchen auf dem Buckel hat, macht sie doch noch ganz passable Bilder.


In den letzten 9 Jahren wurde in der Fotografie das Rad nicht neu erfunden. Und sie war "damals" beileibe keine schlechte Kamera.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## kero81 (13. Juli 2018)

Ja das stimmt wohl! Wenn man sich aktuell mit neuen Modellen beschäftigt und die ganzen Neuerungen und Innovationen sieht, fragt man sich wie so eine alte Kamera überhaupt noch Fotos macht.  Bis man sie dann mal in die Hand nimmt und einfach nur Fotografiert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (13. Juli 2018)

Es muß nicht immer das neueste vom neuen, oder das beste vom besten sein.
Hier noch ein paar Bilder von meiner "alten" 60D.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## masterX244 (13. Juli 2018)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Es muß nicht immer das neueste vom neuen, oder das beste vom besten sein.
> --SNIP--
> Gruß, Fly


Entscheidend ist oft was hinter der Kamera ist (aka der Fotograf).


----------



## kero81 (13. Juli 2018)

Naja, das ist schon richtig. Wobei nachteilig isses nicht ne gute Kamera/Objektiv zu haben.


----------



## FlyKilla (14. Juli 2018)

Schaden tut es auf keinen Fall. Das ist richtig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## kero81 (16. Juli 2018)

Hab mich mal am Sonnenuntergang versucht. Von der Sonne ist zwar nix zu sehen, aber ich finds trotzdem schön. Könnte aber etwas schärfer sein und weniger rauschen. =(




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (19. Juli 2018)

Die ersten Versuche mit der 80D. Also ich muß schon sagen, es sit schon ein großer Unterschied zur 500D.


----------



## FlyKilla (19. Juli 2018)

Und ich sach noch, schaden tut es nicht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## kero81 (20. Juli 2018)

Ich wohne jetzt seit 9 Jahren in Trier und war noch nicht einmal in unserem Dom...  Fotografieren bringt einen ja schon ao Orte wo man sonst nie hingehen würde.


----------



## masterX244 (21. Juli 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich wohne jetzt seit 9 Jahren in Trier und war noch nicht einmal in unserem Dom...  Fotografieren bringt einen ja schon ao Orte wo man sonst nie hingehen würde.



Stimmt. Früher war mir die Buga und ähnliches egal. Hab mir für die nächste Buga schon nen dauerticket geholt. Wird dort mit nem Kumpel regelmäßige Fotosessions geben.


----------



## kero81 (21. Juli 2018)

Was ist denn Buga?!


----------



## masterX244 (22. Juli 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Was ist denn Buga?!



Bundesgartenschau


----------



## kero81 (22. Juli 2018)

Ach... das ich da nicht drauf kam.  

Heute mit nem Kumpel unterwegs gewesen und festgestellt das ich einen ND Filter will.


----------



## masterX244 (22. Juli 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ach... das ich da nicht drauf kam.
> 
> Heute mit nem Kumpel unterwegs gewesen und festgestellt das ich einen ND Filter will.



Wasserfälle waren wo?
Saubere Schüsse die du da hinbekommen hast


----------



## kero81 (22. Juli 2018)

In Bernkastel-Kues waren die. Wenn man den Fußweg richtung Burg nimmt, geht man an einem kleinen Bächlein vorbei.


----------



## FlyKilla (23. Juli 2018)

Thundercats



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## kero81 (23. Juli 2018)

Heute endlich mal im Wald gewesen und meine Kumpels beim Biken abgelichtet. Ich muß echt sagen, ich bin mit der 80D sowas von zufrieden!


----------



## masterX244 (23. Juli 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Heute endlich mal im Wald gewesen und meine Kumpels beim Biken abgelichtet. Ich muß echt sagen, ich bin mit der 80D sowas von zufrieden!



Das 4. Bild (die Nahaufnahme vom helm) in voller fahrt geschossen? oder hat dein Kumpel da mal posiert? Exif-Daten sind leider vom Forum genullt worden


----------



## kero81 (23. Juli 2018)

Boah, ne da stand er still. Wäre das ein Mitzieher gewesen, hätte ich gefeiert.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (23. Juli 2018)

Was stünde denn als Hinweis in den Exif-Daten?


----------



## masterX244 (24. Juli 2018)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Was stünde denn als Hinweis in den Exif-Daten?



Belichtungszeit. Die kann da auch aufschlussreich sein


----------



## kero81 (24. Juli 2018)

Ach, das ist ganz gut das die genullt wurden. Besonders gut hab ich nicht fotografiert, von der technischen Seite her.  Teilweise viel zu kurz, dadurch zu dunkel und ich musste extrem aufhellen. Rauscht dadurch bei einigen masiv und viele Bilder waren garnicht erst zu gebrauchen. Es is teilweise bisschen blöd das Stativ mitzunehmen, daher meist freihand.


----------



## FlyKilla (24. Juli 2018)

In Wald und Flur gibt es doch überall natürlich gewachsene Stative.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## taks (24. Juli 2018)

Wer legt sich am Freitag für den Blutmond auf die Lauer? 

Mondfinsternis am 27. Juli 2018: Die laengste MoFi des Jahrhunderts | Sternenhimmel | Wissen | Themen | BR.de


----------



## FlyKilla (24. Juli 2018)

Ich stelle mich lieber hinter das Stativ. Mit anderen Worten, bin dabei.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (24. Juli 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Wer legt sich am Freitag für den Blutmond auf die Lauer?
> 
> Mondfinsternis am 27. Juli 2018: Die laengste MoFi des Jahrhunderts | Sternenhimmel | Wissen | Themen | BR.de



Ich schaus mir an. Ich habe für meine Fuji kein Tele und mit meinem 18-55 werde ich den Mond nicht groß genug ablichten können.
Ich versuche es trotzdem 

Das Wetter könnte gar nicht besser sein. Es sollten also keine Wolken am Himmel sein.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Juli 2018)

masterX244 schrieb:


> Exif-Daten sind leider vom Forum genullt worden


Das ist nicht das forum, sondern die bearbeitungssoftware. 


kero81 schrieb:


> Teilweise viel zu kurz, dadurch zu dunkel und ich musste extrem aufhellen.


Du hast eher teils 1-2 stufen zu lange belichtet. (bild 10 ist z.b. etwas verwackelt) Alternativ kannst du ja, falls vorhanden, den bild-stabi mit zuschalten, der dann allerdings mitzieher erkennen sollte.
Dazu frage ich mich, wieviel ISO du zugelassen hast. (dunkle bilder hoch gezogen?) Die kannst du bei schlechtem licht auch ruhig etwas hoch drehen oder du mußt dir längerfristig eine lichtstärkere linse besorgen.


----------



## kero81 (24. Juli 2018)

ich glaub ich hatte mit 1/200 belichter, da freihand. IS war soweit ich mich erinneren an. Iso war ich teilweise auf 1600. 

Edit: Freitag wird sich glaub ich fast keiner entgehen lassen. Ich versuche mit dem 55-250 Kit Objektiv mein Glück.


----------



## taks (24. Juli 2018)

Ich bin am Freitag leider Auswärts und komme erst gegen 21:00 Uhr an. Muss schauen ob ich irgendwo ein schönes Plätzchen finde.
Werde mein Glück mit dem 80-200mm 1:2.8 versuchen.


----------



## kero81 (24. Juli 2018)

Nochmal etwas mit dem ND Filter fotografiert, diesmal mit meinem eigenen. 

EDIT: Kann es sein das PCGH die Bilder aufhellt?! Ist mir jetzt schon ein paar mal aufgefallen...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Juli 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> ich glaub ich hatte mit 1/200 belichter, da freihand. IS war soweit ich mich erinneren an. Iso war ich teilweise auf 1600.


Versuche beim nächsten mal 1/250 bzw. 1/320 sek belichtungszeit und lasse ruhig bis ISO 6400 zu. Das rauscht alle mal weniger, als wenn du später dunkle stellen hoch ziehen mußt.
Mache außerdem mal ein paar bilder mit IS und ein paar ohne. Beim entwickeln kannst du dann schauen was besser ist, denn manchmal macht es der stabi auch schlechter statt besser. (wenn das ziel sich bewegt)


kero81 schrieb:


> EDIT: Kann es sein das PCGH die Bilder aufhellt?! Ist mir jetzt schon ein paar mal aufgefallen...


Ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen. Vieleicht auf unterschiedlichen anzeigegeräten angeschaut? Oder vieleicht mal einen anderen browser probiert?


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Juli 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> EDIT: Kann es sein das PCGH die Bilder aufhellt?! Ist mir jetzt schon ein paar mal aufgefallen...



Nein, aber nutzt du Chrome?  Seit ein oder zwei Jahren werden dort Farben vom Browser manipuliert um irgendwie besser auszusehen.


----------



## kero81 (24. Juli 2018)

Nein, ich benutze Firefox. In Lightroom selbst und auf dem Handy (Instagram) sehen die Bilder gleich aus. Hier in PCGH hab ich das Gefühl sie sind etwas heller.

Hier sieht man es ganz gut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Wow, sogar wesentlich heller!?

EDIT 2: Ups, ich sehe gerade das es unterschiedliche Bilder sind. Das helle ist original Größe 5000x4000 und das dunklere ist 1000x800.

EDIT 3: Allerdings ist wenn ich es mit dem Bild gleicher Größe vergleiche, das Bild bei PCGH immernoch heller.

Guckst Du:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (24. Juli 2018)

Ich würde da eher mal die Windows-Fotoanzeige rauspicken, die ist nicht unbedingt prädestiniert fürs anzeigen von hochauflösenden Fotos.
Probier vielleicht mal IrfanView! 
Das Plus an Helligkeit gefällt mir allerdings besser...


----------



## kero81 (25. Juli 2018)

Hm okay, es sieht am Handy allerdings gleich aus wie in Lightroom und der Windows-Fotoanzeige. Muß eigentlich an PCGH liegen, warum auch immer. Ich schau es mir mal in IrfanView an. Das hellere rauscht alerdings wie Hulle.

Edit:
Okay, IrfanView zeigt mir das Bild auch hell an... Das is aber ein ganz schön blödes Problem. Wie kann ich denn die Bilder in Lightroom anständig bearbeiten, wenn sie dort dunkler angezeigt werden?!


----------



## Rwk (25. Juli 2018)

Wie sehen denn deine Export-Einstellungen in Lightroom aus? Vielleicht hat sich ja dort ein Fehler eingeschlichen...hab ich auch schon mal geschafft.
Kannst ja dein exportiertes Foto mal zum Spaß wieder importieren und JPEG mit RAW vergleichen.
Das kann aber viele Gründe haben, Farbmanagement zum Beispiel. Welchen Monitor nutzt du?
Farbmanagement Teil 1 - Farben im Internet richtig anzeigen - Den Browser richtig konfigurieren (Firefox, Chrome und Co.) - Fotoworkshop-Stuttgart.de


----------



## kero81 (25. Juli 2018)

Ich habe mir die export Einstellungen mal angeschaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte jetzt mal das RAW Bild "unbearbeitet" als jpg exportiert und wieder in LR eingefügt. Das jpg sieht genauso aus wie das RAW!?

Als Monitor benutze ich den Samsung SyncMaster BX2431.

Ich glaube das wird hier langsam zu viel, ich mach mal >>> nen eigenen Thread <<< über das Thema auf.


----------



## Rage1988 (25. Juli 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Wer legt sich am Freitag für den Blutmond auf die Lauer?
> 
> Mondfinsternis am 27. Juli 2018: Die laengste MoFi des Jahrhunderts | Sternenhimmel | Wissen | Themen | BR.de



Ich habe schon mal ein bisschen getestet 

Also den Mond bekomm ich auch schön abgelichtet, nur eben nicht ganz so groß

wie immer kann ich es nicht in den Anhängen hochladen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/MmCMVohttps://www.flickr.com/photos/142217510@N06/


----------



## floppyexe (26. Juli 2018)

Schraub dir 300 oder 400mm drauf, sieh zu das du das du in großer Entfernung ein Gebäude mit auf die Linse bekommst. dann soweit weg vom Gebäude wie es die Brennweite zulässt, der Mond bleibt ja gleich groß, und dann: shot!


----------



## kero81 (26. Juli 2018)

Mal wieder was vom Biken.


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Juli 2018)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Schraub dir 300 oder 400mm drauf, sieh zu das du das du in großer Entfernung ein Gebäude mit auf die Linse bekommst. dann soweit weg vom Gebäude wie es die Brennweite zulässt, der Mond bleibt ja gleich groß, und dann: shot!



Das ist mir schon klar, aber ich kaufe mir kein 300er oder mehr, wenn ich es nur einmal im Jahr bräuchte 
Mit meinem 18-55 bin ich vollkommen zufrieden und es passt genau zu meinen Motive.


----------



## taks (27. Juli 2018)

Grad rausgefunden, dass der Mond nur knapp über dem Horizont ist.
Wird dank den Bergen wohl nix mit fotografieren


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Juli 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Grad rausgefunden, dass der Mond nur knapp über dem Horizont ist.
> Wird dank den Bergen wohl nix mit fotografieren



Na dann marschier doch einfach die Berge hoch. 
Ich werde heute Abend auch von einem Berg fotografieren.
1. Sie da die Lichter der nächsten großen Stadt nicht sichtbar 
2. Habe ich eine perfekte Sicht


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Juli 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Mal wieder was vom Biken.



Downhill wollte ich auch immer machen, aber hier in der Nähe gibt es keine Möglichkeit und ich fahre nicht erst 100km oder mehr mit dem Auto 
Damals, als ich in Whistler in Kanada war, war der Bike Park gerade geöffnet und die sind alle vom Berg nach Whistler rein gefahren.
Hätte ich noch mehr Zeit in Whistler gehabt, dann wäre ich da auch mal gefahren.

Ich will aber irgendwann wieder dahin und dann werde ich das machen


----------



## taks (27. Juli 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Na dann marschier doch einfach die Berge hoch.



Abends um 9 Uhr noch mal schnell 1500 Höhenmeter machen? ^^
Ne, da warte ich lieber auf die Nächste ^^


----------



## FlyKilla (27. Juli 2018)

Naja, wenn du um 9 Uhr losgehst hast du genug Zeit bis 21 Uhr. Und alles ohne Hektik. 
Tante edith: Ist ja schon 11 durch. Nu aber los. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Juli 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Abends um 9 Uhr noch mal schnell 1500 Höhenmeter machen? ^^
> Ne, da warte ich lieber auf die Nächste ^^



Na vorher los und dann von oben fotografiert wenn es so weit ist 
Gäb sicherlich ein geiles Bild mit den Bergen.


----------



## taks (27. Juli 2018)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du um 9 Uhr losgehst hast du genug Zeit bis 21 Uhr. Und alles ohne Hektik.
> Tante edith: Ist ja schon 11 durch. Nu aber los.
> Gruß, Fly


----------



## FlyKilla (27. Juli 2018)

Sorry, zum Frühstück gab es heute morgen einen Clown, und der hat irgendwie komisch geschmeckt.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## taks (27. Juli 2018)

War es ein Clown aus Freiland- oder Käfighaltung? Die aus Käfighaltung haben immer so einen traurigen Geschmack


----------



## FlyKilla (27. Juli 2018)

Frisch aus dem Keller.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## floppyexe (27. Juli 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Mit meinem 18-55 bin ich vollkommen zufrieden und es passt genau zu meinen Motive.


Jedenfalls zu deinem Mond nicht. Unscharf, schlecht in Szene gesetzt, das Bild säuft im schwarz ab, wenn du weißt was ich meine. Da halft auch keine längere BW denn das Auge macht das Bild. Weder Cam noch Glas.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. Juli 2018)

Ich wünschte, ich könnte...leider habe ich keine Kamera...naja, mal schauen, vielleicht finde ich ein Plätzchen zum beobachten...


----------



## Rage1988 (27. Juli 2018)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Jedenfalls zu deinem Mond nicht. Unscharf, schlecht in Szene gesetzt, das Bild säuft im schwarz ab, wenn du weißt was ich meine. Da halft auch keine längere BW denn das Auge macht das Bild. Weder Cam noch Glas.



Natürlich nicht zum Mond, hab ich auch nie behauptet. Ich werde mir aber nicht extra ein 300er für den Mond kaufen. Wenn du das für sinnvoll hältst, kannst du das gerne machen. Da ich kein Erbsenzähler und Pixelzähler bin, reicht mir mein Objektiv auch um den Mond zu fotografieren.

Ahcja, das Bild war nur ein Test, wie groß der Mond wirkt. Ich habe das Bild freihand geschossen, ohne Stativ. Das Stativ schleppe ich erst heute Abend mit. Außerdem wollte ich auch eine Stelle finden, wo ich ihn gut sehen kann. Das Bild war auch mein erstes Nacht-Bild, denn normalerweise bin ich nur tagsüber unterwegs.

Ich werde auch meine alte Nikon mitnehmen, mit dem 200er. Mal schauen wie sie sich schlägt.
Blöderweise ist es hier total bewölkt, ich hoffe das verzieht sich noch.


----------



## kero81 (27. Juli 2018)

Na, sieht jemand den Blutmond?! Hier sind tolle Wolken... xD


----------



## masterX244 (27. Juli 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Na, sieht jemand den Blutmond?! Hier sind tolle Wolken... xD



Hier 
Muss noch nachbearbeiten, ISO-gerausche gefangen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Forum komprimiert Bilder nicht mehr wie früher auf die 2MB runter wenn sie zu groß waren


----------



## taks (29. Juli 2018)

Wie befürchtet war bei mir kein Mond zu sehen


----------



## kero81 (29. Juli 2018)

Wieder was aus dem Trailpark


----------



## taks (30. Juli 2018)

Ein paar unbearbeitete Fotos, da ich auf dem Laptop leider (noch) kein Photoshop habe ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (5. August 2018)

Blue Moon




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (6. August 2018)

Ich hab im Startpost geguckt ob es hier vll fehl am Platz ist, aber da stand nichts über Videos... Ich hab die EOS 80D jetzt endlich mal beim Filmen testen können. Ich bin ja nur GoPro Aufnahmen gewöhnt... für mich ein riesen Plus an Qualität. Vielleicht für andere auch interessant die mit der Kamera filmen möchten.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RzBEOSuih4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rage1988 (6. August 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich hab im Startpost geguckt ob es hier vll fehl am Platz ist, aber da stand nichts über Videos... Ich hab die EOS 80D jetzt endlich mal beim Filmen testen können. Ich bin ja nur GoPro Aufnahmen gewöhnt... für mich ein riesen Plus an Qualität. Vielleicht für andere auch interessant die mit der Kamera filmen möchten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde das Video sehr schön gemacht. Nur die Musik mag ich gar nicht 
Die Musik macht das Video irgendwie so einschläfernd und langweilig, was es ja eigentlich nicht ist.
Vielleicht findest du bei der freien Musik nächstes Mal etwas spannenderes, was besser zur Action passt.


----------



## kero81 (6. August 2018)

Ja mit der Musik ist das immer so ne Sache. Ich finde so Actionlastige Musik steht oft zu sehr im Vordergrund, zumal die Szenen bzw das Fahren nicht soo krass waren. Ich versuche meistens die chillige Stimmung die an dem Tag war mit der Musik wiederzuspiegeln.


----------



## Rage1988 (6. August 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ja mit der Musik ist das immer so ne Sache. Ich finde so Actionlastige Musik steht oft zu sehr im Vordergrund, zumal die Szenen bzw das Fahren nicht soo krass waren. Ich versuche meistens die chillige Stimmung die an dem Tag war mit der Musik wiederzuspiegeln.



Ok, ich verstehe deinen Gedankengang. Für mich sieht das aber nicht so chillig aus 
Mit Videos und der verfügbaren Musik kenn ich micht nicht so aus, aber für mich ist es eben doch etwas einschläfernd 

Für mich ist sowas in der Richtung stimmiger, wenn es gechillter sein soll: Extreme Production Music | Library Music | Stock Music | Music For TV | Music For Film & Trailers | Music For Advertising | Extreme Music Library
Für den Song kann man auch eine Lizenz erwerben.


----------



## kero81 (6. August 2018)

Ja wie gesagt mit Musik ist es immer schwer viele Geschmäcker zu treffen zumal man auch nicht mit der Masse schwimmen möchte. Das Lied von dir finde ich eher einschläfernd, aber das sieht wohl jeder anders.


----------



## Rage1988 (6. August 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ja wie gesagt mit Musik ist es immer schwer viele Geschmäcker zu treffen



Ja, da hast du natürlich Recht


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. August 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Für mich ist sowas in der Richtung stimmiger, wenn es gechillter sein soll: Extreme Production Music | Library Music | Stock Music | Music For TV | Music For Film & Trailers | Music For Advertising | Extreme Music Library
> Für den Song kann man auch eine Lizenz erwerben.


Ich wäre ja eher bei Start It, Finish It (oben in der liste) gelandet und das notfalls auch in der instrumental-version.


----------



## kero81 (6. August 2018)

Ich schaue ja wirklich viel Youtube. Speziell eben auch Mountainbike Videos, von wirklich großen und bekannten Fahrer bis zu den Hobby Leuten wie ich einer bin. Bei den "Stars" kommt so eine Musik natürlich super, die fahren aber auch dementsprechend Halsbrecherisch. Man sieht es oft bei den jüngeren das die dann auch diese Lieder nehmen, die dann allerdings total deplaziert und übertrieben wirken, betrachtet man den reinen Content. Die wollen natürlich ihr Video mit dieser Musik pushen. Das wirkt dann vielleicht bei gleichaltrigen, aber ich denke mir oft das sowas iwie peinlich ist. Als wolle man sein fahrerisches Talent mit der Musik steigern. Ich versuche eher kleine Brötchen zu backen, die Musik soll eher im Hintergrund stehen und nicht die Szenen versuchen in ein gekünsteltes Licht zu rücken. Aber wie gesagt Musik in einem Video einzusetzen setzt vorraus auch Leute zu "Enttäuschen". Dem einen gefällts, dem anderen garnicht, wie bei allem anderen.  Aber die Seite ist toll, da gibts einige tolle Musik. Da höre ich mich mal durch.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. August 2018)

Falls ich ein Video mit Musik unterlege ist die erste premisse"Legal".Also nicht einfach Gute Mukke unter das Video ,sondern zb. Rechtefreie.Ist halt nicht immer die Beste,aber ein Stummes Video ist langweilig ^^.
Ich bin ja seit neusten unter die "Freestyle drohnen flieger" gegangen,hab mal ein Video von meinem Sohn und mir zusammengeschnitten.Der onboardsound der Drohne ist nicht hörenswert deswegen musste ich Musik druntermachen.
Finde es passt ganz gut ,auch wenn es etwas kürzer als das Video ist .

Beispiel:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HU2SE_aiOSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




aber eigentlich wollte ich das Bild mal "nur so Posten"



hab neue LED´s verbaut


----------



## kero81 (12. August 2018)

Letzten Freitag auf Sternschnuppen-Jagd gewesen. Gesehen hab ich leider keine...  Dafür aber die Milchstraße und nen schönen Horizont.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier noch ein Schnappschuß von gestern im Trailpark Mehring.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In Mehring war ich wieder um Biker zu fotografieren, hier mal das, was mir am besten gefällt.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. August 2018)

Am besten gefällt mir dein Farn  
Gute Bildaufteilung,schönes Licht,schöne unschärfe im Hintergrund,echt Top.


----------



## der_yappi (12. August 2018)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Am besten gefällt mir dein Farn
> Gute Bildaufteilung,schönes Licht,schöne unschärfe im Hintergrund,echt Top.



Soweit auch der Meinung - nur finde ich da keinen richtigen Schärfepunkt worauf hier fokussiert wurde... 

Der MTBler ist auch gut vom Motiv, leider hat der AF nicht richtig getroffen / war nicht schnell genug


----------



## kero81 (12. August 2018)

Ja mit dem AF hab ich da noch so meine Probleme. Bei dem Sprung ist der AF iwie zu langsam. Ich muß aber auch dazu sagen, das ich mit dem 55-250 f4-5.6 fotografiert habe. Vll rührt der langsame AF daher.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (12. August 2018)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Falls ich ein Video mit Musik unterlege ist die erste premisse"Legal".Also nicht einfach Gute Mukke unter das Video ,sondern zb. Rechtefreie.Ist halt nicht immer die Beste,aber ein Stummes Video ist langweilig ^^.
> Ich bin ja seit neusten unter die "Freestyle drohnen flieger" gegangen,hab mal ein Video von meinem Sohn und mir zusammengeschnitten.Der onboardsound der Drohne ist nicht hörenswert deswegen musste ich Musik druntermachen.
> Finde es passt ganz gut ,auch wenn es etwas kürzer als das Video ist .





Was ist das für ein Track?


----------



## Rage1988 (13. August 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Soweit auch der Meinung - nur finde ich da keinen richtigen Schärfepunkt worauf hier fokussiert wurde...
> 
> Der MTBler ist auch gut vom Motiv, leider hat der AF nicht richtig getroffen / war nicht schnell genug



Ach gut, ich dachte nämlich auch gerade, dass ich nicht richtig sehe 
Der Farn ist meiner Meinung nach unscharf, genau wie der MTBler. Vom Motiv her gefällt mir das Bild des MTBler aber


----------



## kero81 (13. August 2018)

Gestern extra 45km auf den höchsten Berg in Rheinland Pfalz gefahren um dann endlich mal ein paar gescheite Bilder mit Sternschnuppen zu machen... Gesehen hab ich einige, auch ein paar große. Fotografiert eine und die war ganz am Rand. 
War ganz schön Creepy da so ganz alleine und mitten im Wald rum zu stehen...

Alibi(ldchen):


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (13. August 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Gestern extra 45km auf den höchsten Berg in Rheinland Pfalz gefahren um dann endlich mal ein paar gescheite Bilder mit Sternschnuppen zu machen... Gesehen hab ich einige, auch ein paar große. Fotografiert eine und die war ganz am Rand.
> War ganz schön Creepy da so ganz alleine und mitten im Wald rum zu stehen...


Das kenne ich. Morgens um 4 ins Moor um Kraniche zu fotografieren. Ist schon spooky so durch den Nebel, nur mit einer kleinen Taschenlampe bewaffnet. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## taks (13. August 2018)

Vorallem das ganze Geraschel in den Büschen wo man nicht sieht was da so rum schleicht ^^


----------



## kero81 (13. August 2018)

Ja...  Zum Glück gibts hier ja keine Tiere vor denen wir wirklich Angst haben müssten. Wobei so ne Maus schon ganz schön gruselig im Gebüsch rascheln kann.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. August 2018)

Bloß keine Panik bekommen  .

@Plutoniumsulfat
Das Stück heißt MT Fuij byTimecrawler.


Free Music Archive: Timecrawler 82 - Mt. Fuji


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. August 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ja...  Zum Glück gibts hier ja keine Tiere vor denen wir wirklich Angst haben müssten.


Naja, mittlerweile hält ja der "böse wolf" wieder einzug in hiesigen gefilden. Auf der anderen seite... So gefährlich kann der eigentlich nicht sein denn wie wir aus "rotkäppchen" wissen, frisst der eigentlich nur großmütter. 
Ich würde lediglich bei spaziergängen, die man alleine macht, von kopfbedeckungen wie kopftüchern und vieleicht noch roten kappen abraten, damit die verwechslungs-gefahr nicht so hoch ist.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. August 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ja...  Zum Glück gibts hier ja keine Tiere vor denen wir wirklich Angst haben müssten. Wobei so ne Maus schon ganz schön gruselig im Gebüsch rascheln kann.



Das offiziell gefährlichste Tier in deutschen Wäldern sind Zecken.

Ansonsten gibt es theoretisch wohl noch Kreuzottern und Wildschweine, die sind jedoch schon ziemlich selten.

Ich fühle mich hier auch immer sehr sicher. Manchmal bin ich nachts geocachen und dabei tief in Wäldern unterwegs, die einzigen Tiere die man dort findet sind Kaninchen und Rehe. Beide ziemlich harmlos und sehr scheu.

Unsere Vorfahren haben auf diesem Kontinent ganz schön gründlich aufgeräumt, was wilde Tiere angeht.


----------



## kero81 (14. August 2018)

Oh hör bloß auf mit Zecken. Ich hba diese Jahr schon zehn Stück gehabt. Acht davon hatten sich schon festgebissen. Wildschweine sind uns mal beim Biken begegnet, glücklicherweise haben die sich verkrümelt. Wenn die ihr Jungen dabei haben können die allerdings schon Aggressiv werden. Am meisten hab ich Angst vor frei laufenden Hunden, was aber nachts eher selten der Fall ist.


----------



## kero81 (17. August 2018)

Heute kurz in der Stadt gewesen und n paar Schnappschüße getätigt...


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (17. August 2018)

Moin, bei Bild 1 +3 würde ich mit PSE die Personen entfernen. 
Ansonsten, 

Gruß Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (17. August 2018)

Bild 1 mit dem schönen Licht und den ganzen Farben finde ich gut.
Hast du das auf einem Stativ gemacht?


----------



## kero81 (17. August 2018)

Nein, alles Freihand. Ich hatte mir auch überlegt die Personen weg zu Stempeln, war mir aber doch bisschen zu viel Arbeit für die Bilder.  Ich war regelrecht geschockt als ich in die Kirche kam und die Farben gesehen habe. Hätte da gerne ne Timelapse gemacht, hatte die GoPro aber leider nicht dabei und auch nicht so viel Zeit.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. August 2018)

Hab Heute mit der:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lichtmalerei versucht,das heißt Nachts fliegen,nur LED´s als Orientierung,war etwas ungewohnt.
Sinnvolle Figuren gehen garnicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lustig das das Grün ,Türkis wird^^.

Auf dem Bild sieht man die Farben besser:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch nehr Bilder sind hier:
Quadrocopter-Drohnenbauerfahrung??


----------



## taks (19. August 2018)

Was von den Ferien




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Muss aber nochmal ein bisschen an der bearbeitung feilen ^^


----------



## Rage1988 (19. August 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Was von den Ferien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht sehr schön aus. Wo war das wenn ich fragen darf?

Ich hab mir jetzt einen Polfilter gekauft, mal schauen, wie sich das so auswirkt 
Ich hab vorhin nur kurz bei Blättern getestet und das ist schon beeindruckend. wie der Filter die Spiegelung auf den Blätern verschwinden lässt 
Bisher habe ich nie einen Polfilter verwendet und jetzt wollte ich es einfach mal testen.


----------



## taks (20. August 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Sieht sehr schön aus. Wo war das wenn ich fragen darf?



Danke 

Ist in der Nähe von Sonogno


----------



## Rage1988 (20. August 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Ist in der Nähe von Sonogno



Oh, Schweiz 
Ich liebe die Schweiz. Nicht nur die Menschen, sondern auch die Städte und Natur sind einfach herrlich.
Vielleicht schaff ich es heuer nochmal in die Schweiz, es ist einfach zu schön da


----------



## kero81 (20. August 2018)

Wir wollen Pol Filter Bilder, wir wollen Pol Filter Bilder, wir...


----------



## Rage1988 (21. August 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Wir wollen Pol Filter Bilder, wir wollen Pol Filter Bilder, wir...



Am Wochenende werde ich unterwegs sein. Mal schauen, ob ich Vergleichsbilder machen kann


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. August 2018)

Windrad am morgen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masterX244 (22. August 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Sieht sehr schön aus. Wo war das wenn ich fragen darf?
> 
> Ich hab mir jetzt einen Polfilter gekauft, mal schauen, wie sich das so auswirkt
> Ich hab vorhin nur kurz bei Blättern getestet und das ist schon beeindruckend. wie der Filter die Spiegelung auf den Blätern verschwinden lässt
> Bisher habe ich nie einen Polfilter verwendet und jetzt wollte ich es einfach mal testen.



Funktioniert auch bei sonstigen nichtmetallischen Spiegelungen... man kann damit oft vorzüglich Wasser entspiegeln, oder die Spiegelungen verstärken da Polfilter effektiv "selektive" Graufilter sind


----------



## Rage1988 (24. August 2018)

Ich war gestern nach der Arbeit ein bisschen mit dem MTB unterwegs.
Das ist nur ein Schnappschuss mit dem Galaxy S7. Da ich sportlich unterwegs war, habe ich keine richtige Kamera mitgenommen


----------



## Rwk (24. August 2018)

Warum ist denn der Sattel so hoch, ist dir das Fahrrad zu klein? 

Das erste Licht des Tages auf der Halde Haniel:


----------



## taks (24. August 2018)

Rwk schrieb:


> Warum ist denn der Sattel so hoch, ist dir das Fahrrad zu klein?



Das gehört sich so ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (24. August 2018)

Rwk schrieb:


> Warum ist denn der Sattel so hoch, ist dir das Fahrrad zu klein?



Ich bin 1,94m groß und das ist schon der größte Rahmen. Das war auch mit einer der wenigen Hersteller, die überhaubt MTBs mit größeren Rahmen hatten 
Ob sich das so gehört, weiß ich nicht, aber der Sattel ist so eingestellt, dass ich mein Bein in der untersten Pedalstellung durchstrecken kann und ich hab noch etliche cm, die ich den Sattel nach oben verstellen könnte.
Am Lenker hab ich aber auch ne Erhöhung mit drin und 29" Reifen drauf 
Mit weniger als 29" bei den Reifen sieht es bei mir aus wie ein Kinderrad 

Bei meiner Größe brauch ich leider immer spezielle Dinge.

Frag nicht, wie lange ich nach Klickpedalschuhen für mein Rennrad gesucht habe. Letztendlich habe ich von Shimano welche gefunden in Größe 52, weil die alle so verdammt klein ausfallen


----------



## taks (24. August 2018)

Hatte genau das gleiche Problem mit meinen 1.97 ^^
Grösstmöglicher Rahmen, grösstmögliche Reifen, höherer Lenker und extra lange Sattelstütze


----------



## Rage1988 (24. August 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Hatte genau das gleiche Problem mit meinen 1.97 ^^
> Grösstmöglicher Rahmen, grösstmögliche Reifen, höherer Lenker und extra lange Sattelstütze



Ah, ein Leidensgenosse


----------



## Rwk (24. August 2018)

Mein Beileid...ich könnte gar nicht fahren wenn der Arsch weit höher hängt als der Lenker! Das Gewicht wäre irgendwie falsch verlagert...quasi eine Einladung zum Freiflug über die Lenkerstange!


----------



## Stryke7 (24. August 2018)

Rwk schrieb:


> Mein Beileid...ich könnte gar nicht fahren wenn der Arsch weit höher hängt als der Lenker! Das Gewicht wäre irgendwie falsch verlagert...quasi eine Einladung zum Freiflug über die Lenkerstange!



Mein Arsch ist über den Händen und ich bin mit dem Rad am Wochenende Single-Trails gefahren, einziger Unterschied zur Straßenkonfiguration war ein Reifenwechsel. 

Insofern ich nicht gerade im Bikepark bin, fühlt es sich seltsam an zu weit unten zu sitzen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. August 2018)

Immer diese fahrad fahrenden öko-freaks.... 
LAUT mut dat sein! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dekay55 (25. August 2018)

Keine Supergute Quali da Snapshot aus nem Video. Aber Schönes Landschaftsbild aus 100m Höhe. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Künftig werd ich bessere Bilder liefern,  ich werd mich auch mal an 3D Bildern versuchen da ich mit meiner Drohne die Möglichkeit hab sie als 3D Scanner zu nutzen um damit ganze Landschaften oder größere Objekte einzuscannen und mit einer Textur aus den Bildern zu versehen. 
Wenn das ganze Fertig ist sieht es dann so aus ( Die 3D Modelle lassen sich problemlos danach im 3D Drucker ausdrucken ) 
Werla Turm - 3D model by heinzgeogif (@heinzfake) - Sketchfab
Was ich auch mal versuchen werde sind 3gigapixel 360° Panorama aufnahmen aus der Luft


Btw Wenn mein Arsch so weit übern Lenker wäre... ne also ne, wie willstn da gescheit im Stehen fahren oder das Fahrrad wegwerfen wenn ma merkt das nen sturz nicht mehr vermeidbar ist.


----------



## Rage1988 (25. August 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Btw Wenn mein Arsch so weit übern Lenker wäre... ne also ne, wie willstn da gescheit im Stehen fahren



Kein Problem. Ich steh auch öfters und hab noch ca. 30-50cm zwischen Sattel und meinem Hintern 
Meine Arme sind außerdem lang genug, weshalb ich nie das Gefühl habe, dass ich irgendwie über den Lenker fliegen könnte.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. August 2018)

Heute war der himmel mal nicht uni-blau oder einfach grau, sondern in 3D. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(und das schaut auch wesentlich besser aus als das satteliten-bild auf wetteronline)


----------



## FlyKilla (26. August 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Heute war der himmel mal nicht uni-blau oder einfach grau, sondern in 3D.


Verrückt, was es alles gibt. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (27. August 2018)

So, ich war gestern in Coburg unterwegs und wollte eigentlich den Polfilter testen. Das Wetter hat mich aber ziemlich genervt, weil es ständig dunkel und dann wieder extrem sonnig war.
Irgendwann habe ich den Polfilter dann weggelassen, weil mich das genervt hat und weil die Bilder sonst zu dunkel gewesen wären.

Insgesamt waren die Lichtverhältnisse ziemlich anstrengend und teilweise stand die Sonne sehr tief. Aber auch sonst war einfach zu viel verbrannt durch den extrem heißen Sommer.

Das hier ist mit Polfilter. Man erkennt es an dem schönen, kräftigen Blau des Himmels:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/2aqWiUG

Die waren dann alle ohne Polfilter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/29pM72C



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/2aqWhqj



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/LKkHpT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/27KraMq



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/27KrcDS



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

https://flic.kr/p/2aqWrC7


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. August 2018)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Verrückt, was es alles gibt.


Dachte ich mir auch.   

Aber eigentlich war ich wegen etwas anderem quer in der botanik unterwegs.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (31. August 2018)

Gestern mit der Hero 5 Black in 1080p gefilmt... Am Rechner musste ich schauen ob die wirklich in 1080p gefilmt hatte, oder in 480p. Once you go DSL(M)R you never come back. Was mache ich denn nun mit den GoPro's und wie bastel ich die 80D an meine Brust?!


----------



## FlyKilla (1. September 2018)

Moin, damit zum beispiel :
DSLR Brust Halterung Geschirr fuer alle: Amazon.de: Kamera
Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. September 2018)

Also ich hätte kabelbinder und panzer-tape genommen.


----------



## kero81 (1. September 2018)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Moin, damit zum beispiel :
> DSLR Brust Halterung Geschirr fuer alle: Amazon.de: Kamera
> Gruß, Fly



Näääääää, is nich wahr!  Wie geil is das denn bitte!?! Danke fürs Posten, das is doch mal echt ein Versuch wert.


----------



## Rage1988 (1. September 2018)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Moin, damit zum beispiel :
> DSLR Brust Halterung Geschirr fuer alle: Amazon.de: Kamera
> Gruß, Fly



Sowas gibt es echt 
Muss man unbedingt mit nem 500er Tele machen


----------



## FlyKilla (1. September 2018)

Das sieht dann wohl ein büschen seltsam aus, middem 500er, sollte aber gehen. 6 oder 8 kg soll der Gurt tragen können.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Blende8 (1. September 2018)

Hier auf der Raststätte war gerade ein paar alte Schweden


----------



## kero81 (10. September 2018)

Ein paar Bilder von gestern. Morgens ging es auf eine kleine Wandertour in die Teufelsschlucht bei Irrel und Mittags in den Trailpark Mehring.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. September 2018)

Mal noch etwas aus langensteinbach.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am sonntag geht es dann vorraussichtlich zum MelzExdrähm nach meltewitz.


----------



## Rage1988 (13. September 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ein paar Bilder von gestern. Morgens ging es auf eine kleine Wandertour in die Teufelsschlucht bei Irrel und Mittags in den Trailpark Mehring.



Geile Fotos. Ich finde man erkennt mittlerweile an deinen Fotos, wie du dich intensiver mit Fotografie beschäftigst. Die sind eindeutig besser, als die ersten, die du so gepostet hast 

Welche Kamera und welches Objektiv nutzt du? Ich weiß, du hast es schon mal geschrieben, aber ich weiß nur, dass es ne Canon war


----------



## kero81 (13. September 2018)

Hey, dankeschön!  Ich benutze die 80D und ich glaube die Shots von den Bikes waren mit dem 50er 1.8 geknipst. Die Bilder vom Wald, dem Fluß entweder mit dem 10-18 oder dem 24er. Müsste ich zuhause nachgucken.


----------



## Rage1988 (13. September 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Hey, dankeschön!  Ich benutze die 80D und ich glaube die Shots von den Bikes waren mit dem 50er 1.8 geknipst. Die Bilder vom Wald, dem Fluß entweder mit dem 10-18 oder dem 24er. Müsste ich zuhause nachgucken.



Wenn die Objektive auch von Canon sind, dann scheint Canon echt super Objektive zu machen 
Kannst du zu dem Bild mit dem Fluss noch ein paar Details nennen (Blende, ISO, Belichtungszeit)?


----------



## kero81 (13. September 2018)

Jo genau, alles Objektive von Canon. Das Bild mit den Steinen im Fluß wurde mit dem Canon EF-S 24 mm 1:2.8 STM, bei ISO 100, F/4 und 20sec Belichtungszeit geschoßen. Auf/Vor dem Objektiv saß ein Gobe ND1000 Filter.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. September 2018)

Ich war gestern beim Melz Exdrähm in meltewitz. Dort wird rund um einen steinbruch gefahren, der aber langsam mit wasser zu läuft.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(wieso ist türkies so schlecht einzufangen?)

Wenn man da noch die ränder etwas versäubert, tonnenweise strand-sand hin kippt und noch ein paar palmen pflanzt (klimaerwärmung FTW), kann dubai zu sperren.


----------



## taks (19. September 2018)

Wurden leider alle Bilder ein bisschen unscharf ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teachmeluv (19. September 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Wurden leider alle Bilder ein bisschen unscharf ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Witzig. Ich habe gestern diese gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## taks (19. September 2018)

Deine sind spiegelverkehrt


----------



## teachmeluv (19. September 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Deine sind spiegelverkehrt [emoji38]


Sind auch mit Hilfe eines Teleskop gemacht worden *duck*

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. September 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Wurden leider alle Bilder ein bisschen unscharf ...


Ging nicht noch etwas mehr tele oder crop? Der mond verläuft sich etwas auf den bildern, da alles drum herum nur schwarz ist.

Von mir mal noch etwas action...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (20. September 2018)

Zur Abwechslung keine Astrofotos, sondern Rom.

15mm, Blende 8, hyperfokal 

Teilweise Panoramas freihand. Fehlstellen hat das Programm "interpoliert" (siehe Fußgänger und Dächer). Naja. Der Stadtrundfahrtsbus bretterte volle Hütte über die holprigen Straßen


----------



## Rage1988 (20. September 2018)

Taitan schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung keine Astrofotos, sondern Rom.
> 
> 15mm, Blende 8, hyperfokal
> 
> Teilweise Panoramas freihand. Fehlstellen hat das Programm "interpoliert" (siehe Fußgänger und Dächer). Naja. Der Stadtrundfahrtsbus bretterte volle Hütte über die holprigen Straßen



Welche Kamera & Objektiv nutzt du denn? Die Bilder sehen so verdammt scharf aus


----------



## Stryke7 (20. September 2018)

Taitan schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung keine Astrofotos, sondern Rom.
> 
> 15mm, Blende 8, hyperfokal
> 
> Teilweise Panoramas freihand. Fehlstellen hat das Programm "interpoliert" (siehe Fußgänger und Dächer). Naja. Der Stadtrundfahrtsbus bretterte volle Hütte über die holprigen Straßen



Puh ...  ich sags ungern aber die perspektivischen Verzerrungen sind für meinen Geschmack echt zu  krass. Man hat zwar sehr viel Bildinhalt, kann sich aber fast nichts mehr richtig angucken.


----------



## fotoman (20. September 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Welche Kamera & Objektiv nutzt du denn? Die Bilder sehen so verdammt scharf aus


Das hat nicht viel mit der Kamera oder dem Objektiv zu tun (abgesehen von der Brennweite natürlich), sondern eher mit der Nachbearbeitung (womit wir schon fast wieder beim Parallelthread sind). Etwas ToneMapping/HDR und dazu die Verkleinerung.

Wobei ich eigentlich aus den beiden per Gimp/PSE ein Bild zusammen basteln müsste. Das Rauschen im Bild mit Tonemapping ist mir schon in der Verkleinerung zu heftig, das Gemäuer gefällt mir da aber besser. Naja, wenn ich bedenke, mit welcher Kamera  und Nachbearbeitung das Bild entstanden ist, wundert mich das Ergebnis eher.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. September 2018)

Ich hasse Nachbearbeitung.
Man sieht nie die tatsächliche Situation sondern immer nur die verfälschte Variante.
Da muss man sich beim Bilder Schießen nicht anstrengen, sondern nur im Nachhinein beim Bearbeiten -.-

Ich fotografiere lieber den tatsächlichen aktuellen Moment. Da freue ich mich bei einem tollen Foto mehr.
Wenn ich meine Bilder bearbeiten würde, würde ich mich nur selbst vera*schen.


----------



## fotoman (20. September 2018)

Ich mag die Nachbearbeitung auch nicht, obwohl sie bei Actionaufnahmen zwingend dazu gehört. Und mit einem Augenzwinkern zum Parallelthread war das einer der großen Vorteile, als ich damals vom Crop auf eine teurere KB-Kamera umgestiegen bin. Seitdem ist die benötigte Zeit für die Nachbearbeitung bei mir massiv zurück gegangen.

Aber was ist die "Wirklichkeit", die man meist versucht abzubilden? Was war sie schon oben bei meinem Bild aus Dresden? Meine Augen können sich sehr schenll an unterschiedliche Helligkeiten anpassen und können damit einen höheren Helligkeitsumfang wahrnehmen wie die Kamera (oder zumindest wie ihn ein 8-Bit JPG) aufnehmen kann.

Ist die Aufhellung des Schattenbereiches eher die Abbildung von dem, was ich live wahrgenommen habe, oder ist es eine realtätsferne Manipulation? Erreichbar ist sie bei der genutzten Kompaktkamera nur per EBV. Pol- oder Verlaufsfilter gibt es für die Minilinse nicht, elektronisch ist auch keines in der Kamera implementiert.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine Bilder bearbeiten würde, würde ich mich nur selbst vera*schen.


Ups, da könnte man sich glatt fragen, warum Du spiegellose Kameras bevorzugst. Die zeigen noch nicht einmal im Sucher die Realität, sondern das durch die Kamera und deren Raw-Konverter interpretierte Bild.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. September 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Ups, da könnte man sich glatt fragen, warum Du spiegellose Kameras bevorzugst. Die zeigen noch nicht einmal im Sucher die Realität, sondern das durch die Kamera und deren Raw-Konverter interpretierte Bild.



Es geht um das Ergebnis und das was ich letztendlich bekomme, ist auch das, was ich mit meinen Augen gesehen habe, ohne das ich Lichtverhältnisse, Schatten oder sonstige Dinge ändere oder sogar Elemente im Bild verschiebe oder retuschiere.

Wenn irgendwas im Bild ist, was ich nicht da haben möchte, ändere ich meine Position so lange, bis ich zufrieden bin. Einfacher wäre es natürlich mit ein paar Klicks die störenden Elemente zu entfernen. 

Ich habe keine Lust genauso lange oder länger meine Bilder zu bearbeiten, wie ich für die Aufnahme gebraucht habe.

Aber das kann jeder machen wie er meint.

Die DSLMs bevorzuge ich wegen der Größe, was ich aber auch schon 1000x irgendwo geschrieben habe.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (20. September 2018)

Ich finde, retuschieren ist manchmal je nach Bildverwendung einfach nötig.

Gerade bei starren Gegenständen, die auch bei Positionsänderung immer im Bild sind, hat man ja anders keine große Chance.


----------



## fotoman (20. September 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Es geht um das Ergebnis und das was ich  letztendlich bekomme, ist auch das, was ich mit meinen Augen gesehen  habe,


Es ist das, was Dir die Kamera durch den Sucher angezeigt hat. Je nach  Kameraeinstellung hat das mit der Realität entweder sehr viel oder  garnichts zu tun.

Welchen der Blautöne vom Himmel habe ich vor Ort live mit meinen Augen wahrgenommen? Ich weiss es nicht mehr. Die Kamera hat den aus dem ersten Bild gemessen.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Lust genauso lange oder länger  meine Bilder zu bearbeiten, wie ich für die Aufnahme gebraucht  habe.


Zeitaufwand für Bild 1 waren ca. 20 Sekunden, für Bild 2  ein paar mehr (wegen der alten CPU). Da dauerte das Warten auf den  nahezu leeren Platz länger, der Besuch zu einer späteren Zeit mit  hoffentloch weniger harten Schatten sowieso.

Und da ich weder die korrekte Brennweite hatte noch meine gewünschte Perspektive mit der gegebenen Brennweite erreichen konnte, musste das Bild im Nachhinein noch beschnitten werden.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ich finde, retuschieren ist manchmal je nach Bildverwendung einfach nötig.


Sowas gehört für mich nicht mehr zur Bildbearbeitung, sondern eher zur Bildmanipulation.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. September 2018)

Ich finde man muss das differenziert betrachten. Wenn ich die Kamera selbst die RAW-Daten interpretieren lasse, werden die Bilder ja auch schon massiv verändert. Die meisten RAW-Konverter haben auch ein paar Default-Veränderungen die sie durchführen.

Viele Handys machen die Bilder auch gleich so kaputt dass man sie gar nicht mehr gebrauchen kann.  


Dagegen ist die gefühlvolle manuelle Verarbeitung der RAW-Dateien meist immer noch besser. Man kann dabei ja durchaus versuchen, die Realität so genau wie möglich abzubilden.


----------



## FlyKilla (21. September 2018)

Das was man auf einem Foto sieht, ist das was die Kamera gemessen hat. Wenn man das gleiche Motiv aus einem etwas anderen Blickwinkel fotografiert, kann das Ergebnis schon komplett anders aussehen. Weil die Cam z.B. statt dem hellen Himmel, einen dunkleren Bereich als meßbereich genommen hat. Von daher wird man nur selten das auf dem Bild haben, was man selber gesehen, oder meint gesehen zu haben. Mit der EBV kann man es sich so zurecht schieben wie man möchte. Das ist im Endeffekt alles dem persönlichen Geschmack überlassen, wie man das handhabt.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Taitan (21. September 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Welche Kamera & Objektiv nutzt du denn? Die Bilder sehen so verdammt scharf aus



Eine etwas in die Jahre gekommene Pentax K-5 II und das Irix 15mm /2.4 

Lediglich das Bild aus dem Flugzeug ist kein (Freihand-) Panorama. Daher kommt die krasse Verzerrung der Perspektive.  Alle anderen hab ich einfach automatisch in der EBV zusammensetzen lassen und Fehlstellen ergänzen lassen. Quick'n'dirty Belichtung nach Geschmack angepasst. Fertig.

Hier noch ein paar aus Mailand / Rom
Keine Panoramen, singleshots, K-5 II und 15mm


----------



## der_yappi (22. September 2018)

Trevi und das Kolosseum gefallen mir richtig gut.

War letztes Jahr auch ein paar Tage in Rom (Oktober) - man war das touristisch überlaufen...
War zwar selbst Touri, aber gerade die Hotspots waren schlecht als Fotomotive (zu den Zeiten wo wir unterwegs waren).
Trevi, Spanische Treppe, Kolosseum, Petersdom

Ich fands in der Toskana oder in Nepal und Sizilien deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## kero81 (23. September 2018)

Bin mal wieder erkältet und konnte bei dem regen heute nicht raus. Daher nur Shots vom Balkon...


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. September 2018)

Wie unterschiedlich die Blickwinkel doch sein können: AUf der einen Seite ein schönes Bergpanorama, auf der anderen...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. September 2018)

Vom letzten WE... ein distanz-schuss mit 410mm und 1/400 s verschlußzeit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es war mal wieder rallye angesagt.


----------



## taks (25. September 2018)

Was ist der dunkelgraue Balken an der rechten Seite?


----------



## Rage1988 (25. September 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Was ist der dunkelgraue Balken an der rechten Seite?



Ich nehm an ein Gebäude im Hintergrund.


----------



## taks (25. September 2018)

Dachte ich auch, aber mit ner 400er Brennweite dürfte es doch nicht so unscharf sein


----------



## Rage1988 (25. September 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch, aber mit ner 400er Brennweite dürfte es doch nicht so unscharf sein



Naja, kommt ja darauf an, wie weit das Gebäude hinter dem Motiv (dem Auto) war.
Auf mich wirkt das so, als ob es schon noch gute 100m dahinter wäre, zumal eine Rally Strecke meistens nicht so nah an Gebäuden entlang geht.

Theoretisch könnte es sogar Teil eines Windrades sein, was von der Größe her passen würde.

Edit: Ich bin auf die Auflösung gespannt


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. September 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Theoretisch könnte es sogar Teil eines Windrades sein, was von der Größe her passen würde.


Der keks geht an dich. Ist ein windrad. 

Edit:


Rage1988 schrieb:


> Auf mich wirkt das so, als ob es schon noch gute 100m dahinter wäre, zumal eine Rally Strecke meistens nicht so nah an Gebäuden entlang geht.


Da muß ich noch wiedersprechen. Bei straßen-rallye`s ist da bestenfalls ein vorgarten zwischen auto und haus. Und wenn das haus direkt an der straße steht, dann ist da nur noch ein flatterband.


----------



## Rage1988 (25. September 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Der keks geht an dich. Ist ein windrad.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Da muß ich noch wiedersprechen. Bei straßen-rallye`s ist da bestenfalls ein vorgarten zwischen auto und haus. Und wenn das haus direkt an der straße steht, dann ist da nur noch ein flatterband.



Juhuuuu, Kekse 

Stimmt, hast Recht, bei anderen Rallys geht es auch nah an Gebäuden vorbei. Ich hatte vorhin nur die Rallys in der Einöde im Kopf


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. September 2018)

Und da wir noch beim thema sind:
Der fahrer heißt Ronny Broda und fuhr vor 2 jahren noch einen 1.3er wartburg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (1. Oktober 2018)

sind nicht alle scharf, aber sie gefallen mir trotzdem irgendwie 😁


----------



## Taitan (1. Oktober 2018)

Ein paar S/W Aufnahmen. Sind eigentlich nicht so mein Metier. Aber Motive sind ganz ok.


----------



## Taitan (1. Oktober 2018)

Dieses pixlige Bild ist ein kleiner Meilenstein für mich. Es ist Saturn. Viele werden die Aufnahme belächeln. Aber angesichts der "primitiven" Ausrüstung ist es ein kleines Wunder. 

Pentax K-5 II, Tamron 70-300


----------



## Taitan (2. Oktober 2018)

Gilt der Thread eigentlich auch für Videos? 
Neulich im Urlaub:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TXChlSfT19g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wer genau hinschaut, erkennt die ehemalige Cargolifter Halle bzw. das Tropical Island Gebäude.

Video mit einem altem Huawei Mate S aufgenommen ... nicht mit einer "richtigen" Kamera


----------



## FlyKilla (2. Oktober 2018)

"Haaspalter Modus an"
Nein, siehe Titel. Trotzdem klasse. So herrlich entschleunigend.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (2. Oktober 2018)

Hmm, so genau kann ich leider nicht gucken. Minute?


----------



## Taitan (2. Oktober 2018)

ab 1:26 rechter Bildrand.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (2. Oktober 2018)

Danke! Sieht so unscheinbar aus.


----------



## Taitan (5. Oktober 2018)

Eigentlich wollte ich eine Fotomontage mit vielen Sternschnuppen der Perseiden erstellen, aber leider war ich zu ungeduldig und hab die Kamera zu schnell wieder abgebaut. Aber sei's drum. Milchstraße und einzelne Perseide ist auch ok 

Der etwas "märchenhafte" Look ist der sogenannte Orton-Effekt. Mag ich ganz gern. Zweites Bild ist ohne Orton Effekt und weniger "lokalen" Anpassungen. 

Pentax K-5 II, Irix 15mm


----------



## Rage1988 (5. Oktober 2018)

Das sind zwei wunderschöne Fotos


----------



## kero81 (5. Oktober 2018)

Hab mein Radl mal geknipst!


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Oktober 2018)

@taitan
Wow, das ist echt scharf.  Sehr gut! 

Ich kämpfe mit dem Problem, dass ich ab 3-5 Sekunden Belichtungszeit sehen kann, wie die Sterne gewandert sind. Und kürzer belichten geht nicht, ISO über 800 bei der Baby-Nikon nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ist.

Im Dunkeln korrekt zu fokussieren kann auch eine Herausforderung sein, da Kameras da nichts mehr sehen. Ich frage mich manchmal, wie das demnächst bei spiegellosen gehen soll ...

@kero
Sehr hübsch


----------



## Rage1988 (5. Oktober 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Hab mein Radl mal geknipst!



Sieht auch geil aus


----------



## Taitan (5. Oktober 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> @taitan
> Wow, das ist echt scharf.  Sehr gut!
> 
> Ich kämpfe mit dem Problem, dass ich ab 3-5 Sekunden Belichtungszeit sehen kann, wie die Sterne gewandert sind. Und kürzer belichten geht nicht, ISO über 800 bei der Baby-Nikon nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ist.
> ...



Belichtungszeit: 300er Regel beachten! 
Wenn Du eine APS-C Kamera hast, teilst Du 300 durch die Brennweite Deines Objektives. Das Ergebnis ist die maximale Belichtungszeit, damit Sterne noch gerade so punktförmig sind.
Beispiel: 300/18mm = 16sek -> also Kamera auf 15 Sek stellen oder einen externen Timer benutzen. Bei einem 50mm Objektiv wären es nur 6sek...(siehe weiter vorher im Thread meine Plejaden).

Fokussieren ist etwas schwieriger. Aber da fast jede Kamera LiveView mit einer Lupe hat, ist eher ein Geduldsspiel. Einfach einen hellen Stern mittig ins Bild nehmen, LiveView an und per Lupe reinzoomen. Autofocus AUS. Solange den Fokusring drehen bis der Stern (Lichtpunkt) am KLEINSTEN ist. Dann ist richtig fokussiert. Fokusstellung so lassen, Bildausschnitt wählen. Los geht's.

ISO spielt eigentlich eine untergeordnete Rolle, da ich Stacking nutze. Ich mache viele, nahezu identische Einzelbilder vom Himmel und später einige (so um die 10) mit geschlossenem Objektivdeckel. Die Dark-frames bestehen quasi nur aus Rauschen, welches quasi später am PC von den "richtigen" Light-Frames abgezogen wird. Ganz so simpel ist es natürlich nicht, aber prinzipiell funktioniert es sehr gut.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Oktober 2018)

Sorry aber die 300er Regel ist wohl nicht ganz richtig. Bei 18mm Brennweite sehe ich wie gesagt spätestens ab 5s Belichtungszeit wie die Sterne zu Sternschnuppen werden.

Fokussieren bekomme ich mittlerweile ziemlich gut hin, aber ein bisschen Testen muss man immer.

Stacking kannte ich noch nicht. Das muss ich mir mal genauer angucken.


Damit es nicht ganz offtopic wird, hier mal zwei schöne Bilder vom Blutmond letztens.  Auf dem ersten erkennt man die Schlieren der Sterne, das Bild wurde 4s belichtet.
Auf dem zweiten ist der Mars mit drauf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (7. Oktober 2018)

Gestern mal die Chance gehabt ein wirklich geiles Bike abzulichten!


----------



## Taitan (7. Oktober 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Sorry aber die 300er Regel ist wohl nicht ganz richtig. Bei 18mm Brennweite sehe ich wie gesagt spätestens ab 5s Belichtungszeit wie die Sterne zu Sternschnuppen werden.



Dann mache ich es seit einigen Jahren einfach falsch.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Oktober 2018)

Taitan schrieb:


> Dann mache ich es seit einigen Jahren einfach falsch.



Bei 800 x 1000 Pixeln sieht man natürlich nicht mehr ganz so viel ...   Wie du oben sehen kannst, ist bei 6000x4000px jedoch schon eine deutliche Spur hinter den Sternen.


----------



## Taitan (8. Oktober 2018)

Nunja. Hier mal ein Mond:

Pentax K-5 II, Tamron 70-300


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Oktober 2018)

Taitan schrieb:


> Nunja. Hier mal ein Mond:
> 
> Pentax K-5 II, Tamron 70-300



Die Kanten sehen aber auch nicht ganz richtig aus, findest du nicht?  Oder ist da die Nachbearbeitung schief gegangen?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das ist immer noch ein gutes Bild, aber auch da sehe ich diverse Bildfehler.

Die Mitte wirkt hingegen wirklich recht scharf. Wie lange hast du das belichtet?


----------



## Rage1988 (8. Oktober 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die Kanten sehen aber auch nicht ganz richtig aus, findest du nicht?  Oder ist da die Nachbearbeitung schief gegangen?
> 
> Das ist immer noch ein gutes Bild, aber auch da sehe ich diverse Bildfehler.
> 
> Die Mitte wirkt hingegen wirklich recht scharf. Wie lange hast du das belichtet?



Du bist wohl einer dieser Pixelzähler 
Zoom doch bitte noch mehr rein, vielleicht findest du dann noch ein paar Fehler 
Das fällt bei normaler Größe gar nicht auf, außer man sucht bewusst danach.


----------



## Taitan (8. Oktober 2018)

Das ist ein Mondmosaik. Etwa 20-30 Bilder stecken darin. Zugegeben: der erste Versuch. Der Sinn dahinter ist von jedem Bild den schärfsten Teil zu nehmen. (Atmospärisches Flimmern zu eliminieren). Gut beobachtet.


----------



## fotoman (8. Oktober 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Zoom doch bitte noch mehr rein, vielleicht findest du dann noch ein paar Fehler
> Das fällt bei normaler Größe gar nicht auf, außer man sucht bewusst danach.


Was bitte ich eine normale Größe? Mein 7 Jahre alter Monitor (27", WQHD) hat  mehr Auflösung wie das Bild, also muss ich dort das Bild mit 100%  darstellen, um es einigermaßen Bildschirmfüllend darzustellen. Damit fallen mir die Fehler (insb. die "Überstrahlung", oder was auch immer das am Rand zwischen 0 und 3 Uhr ist) sofort auf, da das ganze auf mich etwas unnatürlich wirkt.

Ein Fremder bewertet halt nicht den Aufwand, der hinter einem Bild steht oder die Ausrüstung, mit der es entstanden ist, sondern einzig das Ergebnis.


----------



## Rage1988 (9. Oktober 2018)

Irgendwie fand ich die X-T20 in dem Licht gestern Abend ganz schön 
(Ist nur ein Schnappschuss mit dem Handy gewesen)


----------



## Taitan (10. Oktober 2018)

Letztes Bild von der Sommermilchstraße. Ein Selfie  

Pentax K-5 II, Irix 15mm


----------



## Taitan (11. Oktober 2018)

Ab und zu fotografiere ich auch mal Menschen.

Pentax K-5 II, FA 50 /1.7 oder DA 35 /2.4


----------



## taks (15. Oktober 2018)

Das Motiv wäre super gewesen, leider nur das Smartphone dabei gehabt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (15. Oktober 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Das Motiv wäre super gewesen, leider nur das Smartphone dabei gehabt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja da ärgert man sich, aber es ist trotzdem schön 
Wie hat neulich mal jemand gesagt: Bei Bildern kommt es nicht auf die Bildqualität an, sondern auf das, was vermittelt werden soll.
Damit hatte er Recht. Es gibt zahlreiche alte Bilder, die mit heutigen Bildern nicht einmal ansatzweise mithalten können und die sind trotzdem schön, weil der eingefangene Moment schön ist.


----------



## FlyKilla (15. Oktober 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Taitan (16. Oktober 2018)

Ein paar Porträts

K-5 II mit Tamron 28-75 / DA 35 2.4 / FA 50 1.7
Zwei entfesselte  Kompaktblitze mit Farbfolien in SoBos oder Schirmen...kann mich nicht mehr erinnern


----------



## Taitan (16. Oktober 2018)

Technik wie im letzten Beitrag.


----------



## Taitan (17. Oktober 2018)

nochmal Farbe  Technik wie vor. Nur ein Blitz ohne Farbfolie.


----------



## Taitan (18. Oktober 2018)

Mal nen Kerl  ... Jungs sind immer so schüchtern vor der Kamera... 

Pentax K-5 II, DA 35/2.4, Studioblitz mit Beautydish


----------



## Taitan (19. Oktober 2018)

Verschiedenes. Das Bild mit dem Boot ist offensichtlich ein Composing. Hab diese Technik mal üben wollen.  Ist sonst nicht so meins


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Oktober 2018)

Taitan schrieb:


> Mal nen Kerl  ... Jungs sind immer so schüchtern vor der Kamera...


Frauen sehen auf bildern einfach nur besser aus. 

Rallye Slalom-Cup des RSW (Lauf 4)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (20. Oktober 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Frauen sehen auf bildern einfach nur besser aus.


So isses nun mal. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## taks (20. Oktober 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Das Motiv wäre super gewesen, leider nur das Smartphone dabei gehabt
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich musste nochmals dahin, diesmal mit Kamera ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (20. Oktober 2018)

Schöne Aussicht! Hier im Garten hat sich der Herbst auch breitgemacht...


----------



## Taitan (20. Oktober 2018)

"Erwischt!"

Pentax K-5 II + FA 50/1.7, Zwei RGB LED Stripes als Dauerlicht


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (20. Oktober 2018)

Rwk schrieb:


> Schöne Aussicht! Hier im Garten hat sich der Herbst auch breitgemacht...



Und ein Japaner


----------



## taks (21. Oktober 2018)

Noch ein, zwei andere Bilder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Oktober 2018)

Vom Getzenrodeo am sonntag...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider war es viel zu überlaufen, weshalb ich kaum bilder gemacht hab/ machen konnte.


----------



## der_yappi (24. Oktober 2018)

Mal ein paar Handy-Bilder aus dem letzten Urlaub...
Nichts weltbewegendes - aber dennoch schaf 

(alles mit dem passablen Moto G3)


*SoT - Séamus on Tour




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tolon





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Epidauros





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mykene





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tolon





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nauplio





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kalamata
*


----------



## der_yappi (24. Oktober 2018)

*SoT - Séamus on Tour II*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Pylos*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Methoni*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Kalamata*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Patras*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Delphi*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Delphi*


----------



## FlyKilla (28. Oktober 2018)

Ischa Freimaak!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Oktober 2018)

Rund um Zschopau...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (28. Oktober 2018)

Huch, Kirmesbilder 

Schade, dass ich letzte Woche nur mein Handy mithatte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Rest ist leider zu verschwommen, da in Bewegung...


----------



## FlyKilla (28. Oktober 2018)

Ja mit einem Handy isses schwierig gute Bilder zu schießen. Aber mit der Kamera herum zu laufen ist auch nicht wirklich prickelnd. Mit den ganzen Trunkenbolden habe ich schiss um die Cam.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rwk (28. Oktober 2018)

Dass jemand die Cam klaut, oder dass ein Volltrunkener dein Stativ umstolpert? 

Hab immer ergänzend eine ordentliche Packung Fox Labs Mean Green dabei...


----------



## FlyKilla (28. Oktober 2018)

Bei den Menschenmassen muss man mit allen rechnen. Nur mein Stativ wirft da niemand um, das nehme ich erst gar nicht mit.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Oktober 2018)

Dann hast du entweder eine sehr ruhige hand oder die fahrgeschäfte machen sehr viel mehr licht wie ich denke... 

Getzenrodeo...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (30. Oktober 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dann hast du entweder eine sehr ruhige hand oder die fahrgeschäfte machen sehr viel mehr licht wie ich denke...


Das nicht unbedingt. Aber es gibt da überall Absperrungen und Gitter. Und wenn man ein büschen schaut, findet man auch etwas im richtigen Blickwinkel.
Gruß, Fly

Tante Edit: Noch ein wenig buntes Licht gefällig?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (1. November 2018)

Da wir gerade bei Nachtbildern sind. Mal wieder was vom Balkon, mit Blick auf die Stadt.


----------



## kero81 (2. November 2018)

Und eben gabs nen dramatischen Sonnenaufgang. *Trommeln im Hintergrund




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (2. November 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Und eben gabs nen dramatischen Sonnenaufgang. *Trommeln im Hintergrund
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das finde ich herrlich 

Ist das so aus der Kamera oder hast du es mit Lightroom "entwickelt"?


----------



## kero81 (2. November 2018)

Mit Lightroom in richtung High Contrast bearbeitet, mit ein paar eigenen Abstimmungen.


----------



## Rage1988 (2. November 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Mit Lightroom in richtung High Contrast bearbeitet, mit ein paar eigenen Abstimmungen.



Lightroom wär schon schön und einfach, wenn nur dieses Abomodell nicht wäre -.-


----------



## der_yappi (2. November 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Lightroom wär schon schön und einfach, wenn nur dieses Abomodell nicht wäre -.-



Deswegen bin ich seit Juni auf Luminar 2018 und versuche mich daran

@Kero:
 - schöne Stimmung


----------



## Rage1988 (2. November 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Deswegen bin ich seit Juni auf Luminar 2018 und versuche mich daran



Und was hältst du davon?


----------



## kero81 (2. November 2018)

Bisschen Mäusschen im Radladen gespielt.


----------



## FlyKilla (2. November 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Lightroom wär schon schön und einfach, wenn nur dieses Abomodell nicht wäre -.-


Deswegen bleibe ich bei meiner alten PSE Version.
 Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (3. November 2018)

So, ich habe mir Luminar 2018 gekauft 
Es ist genau das, was ich gesucht habe. Einfach, schnell zu erlernen und ein tolles Ergebnis. Für derzeit 59€ konnte ich da echt nichts falsch machen.
Folgende Bilder habe ich mal schnell etwas bearbeitet, ohne mich genauer einzuarbeiten und ich finde die Ergebnisse schon recht ansprechend.
Es waren auch nur JPEGs, jeweils vorher und nachher.

Bei dem Bild mit dem Moos in Island waren die Farben in Wirklichkeit viel kräftiger und der Himmel dunkler, als im Originalbild, eher so, wie im nachbearbeiteten Bild.
Bei dem Bild mit dem Sand war es ähnlich. Das Gras war eigentlich Satter und alles etwas sonniger / gelblicher und nicht so ausgeblichen, wie im Originalbild. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass mit das überarbeitete Bild fast etwas zu gelblich ist. 

Wie gesagt, ich habe nur schnell an ein paar Reglern herumgespielt.


Ich habe außerdem gemerkt, dass ein Polfilter absolut überflüssig ist, weil man das auch in Luminar hinbekommt


----------



## FlyKilla (3. November 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich habe außerdem gemerkt, dass ein Polfilter absolut überflüssig ist, weil man das auch in Luminar hinbekommt


Bei Farben und Kontrasten hast Du recht. Das kann man in der EBV korrigieren. Aber das ist nicht die einzige Aufgabe eines Polfilters. Man kann mit ihm auch Spiegelungen Auf Glasscheiben und Wasser verstärken oder abschwächen. Manchmal auch ganz eliminieren. Das ist am Rechner schwer zu erreichen. Also ein Polfilter gehört bei mir grundsätzlich zur Ausrüstung. Nur manchmalvergesse ich das ich ihn dabei habe.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (3. November 2018)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Bei Farben und Kontrasten hast Du recht. Das kann man in der EBV korrigieren. Aber das ist nicht die einzige Aufgabe eines Polfilters. Man kann mit ihm auch Spiegelungen Auf Glasscheiben und Wasser verstärken oder abschwächen. Manchmal auch ganz eliminieren. Das ist am Rechner schwer zu erreichen. Also ein Polfilter gehört bei mir grundsätzlich zur Ausrüstung. Nur manchmalvergesse ich das ich ihn dabei habe.
> Gruß, Fly



Ja klar, aber ich glaube, mit Luminar bekommt man die Spiegelungen auch raus bzw. kann sie verstärken, aber ich muss mich erst einarbeiten.

Man kann nämlich auch Filter auf bestimmte Bereiche anwenden und nicht nur auf das gesamte Bild.


----------



## der_yappi (3. November 2018)

Meine Eindrücke bis dato zu Luminar:

Pro

Günstig
mMn leichter Einstieg
kein Abo
RAW-Entwicklung und Bildbearbeitung (Filter / Ebenen) möglich

Neutral:

Windows-Version noch nicht auf dem Level der Mac-Version

Negativ:

Projekte abspeichern unter Windows verbrät zu viel Speicher (der bettet die RAW ins Projekt mit ein - 13MB RAW Datei => 14MB .lmr-Projektdatei)
Keine Tabs zum bearbeiten wie zB in PS Elements - also jedes mal Luminar von neuem öffnen
(noch) nicht so viele Videos / Trainings / etc im WWW zu finden wie zB zu Lr

LUMINAR – Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht? - DSLR-Forum


----------



## Stryke7 (3. November 2018)

Da werfe ich auch mal meinen Hut in den Ring:

Ich nutze derzeit Dx0 Optics Pro 9,  das gabs mal als Vollversion mit allen Upgrades kostenlos als der Hersteller eine neue Version vorgestellt hat. (Die heißt jetzt auch geringfügig anders, ist aber im Grunde noch die gleiche Software)

Damit bin ich recht glücklich. Das Ressourcenmanagement könnte man vielleicht besser machen, aber der Funktionsumfang reicht mir. Einzig die Möglichkeit, einzelne Bildbereiche separat zu bearbeiten, fehlt.  Da kann man notfalls noch mal mit GIMP nachhelfen.


----------



## fotoman (3. November 2018)

Da ich auf der Seite von Luminar keine Lizenzbedingungen finde und der "Kauf mich" Button zu einer "Test Mode" Seite im reinen Textmode führt, kann ich ein paar für mich wichtige Infos (für die ich aber nicht extra die Demo installieren will) nicht finden:
- benötige ich je Gerät eine Lizenz oder kann ich (wie bei Adobe) eine  Lizenz auf zwei Geräten installieren und alternierend nutzen?
- kann Luminar unter Windows korrekt mit HighDPI-Anzeigen umgehen?
- kann man die Oberfläche auch auf Touch umstellen oder ist sie mit einem HighDPI Display wenigstens per Touch (und nicht nur mit Lupe und Stift) bedienbar?
- hat die Software eine zwangs-DB Import (wie Lightroom oder Darktable) oder kann ich damit RAWs einfach so öffnen ohne dass dabei Indexbilder oder sonstige, permanente Einträge erstellt werden?



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich nutze derzeit Dx0 Optics Pro 9,  das gabs mal  als Vollversion mit allen Upgrades kostenlos als der Hersteller eine  neue Version vorgestellt hat. (Die heißt jetzt auch geringfügig anders,  ist aber im Grunde noch die gleiche Software)


So lange man einzig  alte Kameras nutzt, finde ich es ganz gut (wenn auch super lahm beim  Entrauschen). Die Aktion zu DxO 11 habe ich Ende 2017 leider verpasst.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. November 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> So lange man einzig  alte Kameras nutzt, finde ich es ganz gut (wenn auch super lahm beim  Entrauschen). Die Aktion zu DxO 11 habe ich Ende 2017 leider verpasst.



Ich nutze es mit einer Nikon D3300.

Aber ja, es ist ganz schön langsam, beim Starten, Arbeiten und Errechnen des fertigen Bildes am Ende. Für meine Zwecke geht das noch, professionell damit zu arbeiten wäre vermutlich etwas nervig.


----------



## der_yappi (3. November 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> - hat die Software eine zwangs-DB Import (wie Lightroom oder Darktable) oder kann ich damit RAWs einfach so öffnen ohne dass dabei Indexbilder oder sonstige, permanente Einträge erstellt werden?



Zu deinen ersten Punkten kann ich nichts sagen - nutze es nur auf einem System und haben weder Touch noch HighDPI
Luminar hat atm keine Datenbank / kein DAM (letzteres soll im Dezember per Update kommen) und somit ist es auch ohne DB-Import.
Mit einem DAM (in meinem Fall ACDSee Standard 2018) kucke ich meine Bilder durch und per Shortcut (ext. Editor) starte ich Luminar und darin wird das zu bearbeitende Bild geöffnet.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. November 2018)

Ich war mal so frei und hab die diskussion in den Di-Diskussions-Thread verlegt.
@fotoman
Da hab ich auf deinen post geantwortet.


----------



## fotoman (4. November 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Zu deinen ersten Punkten kann ich nichts sagen - nutze es nur auf einem System und haben weder Touch noch HighDPI
> Luminar hat atm keine Datenbank / kein DAM (letzteres soll im Dezember per Update kommen) und somit ist es auch ohne DB-Import.


Danke für die Klarstellung, da habe ich die "Werbung" auf der Homepage falsch verstanden.

Keine integrierte Bilderverwaltung muss leider nicht bedeuten, dass das Dateihandling nur temporär im Speicher geschieht. Nikons reiner Raw-Konverte Capture NX-D erstellt beim Öffnen eines Verzeichnisses zwingend Indexbilder und legt diese irgendwo ab. Sie haben es bis heute nicht geschafft, diese Funktions konfigurierbar zu machen oder wenigstens den vorhandenen Abbrechen-Button mit einer korrekten Funktion zu versehen. Gerade bei langsameren CPUs (Windows Tablet) oder langsamer Dateiablage (Öffnenn direkt von der Speicherkarte) ist das überaus störend.

Selbst reinen Viewern wie XNView MP oder dem Faststone Image Viewer muss man diese Indexwut erst einnaml wegkonfigurieren.


----------



## Taitan (7. November 2018)

Mal wieder einen Menschen fotografiert. 
Diese Haare! Himmel!

Pentax K-5 II mit 50/1.7 ... Studioblitz mit Beautydish rechts oben und von hinten links ein weiterer Studioblitz mit Standardreflektor.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (8. November 2018)

Das Gesicht kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor


----------



## Rage1988 (8. November 2018)

Taitan schrieb:


> Mal wieder einen Menschen fotografiert.
> Diese Haare! Himmel!
> 
> Pentax K-5 II mit 50/1.7 ... Studioblitz mit Beautydish rechts oben und von hinten links ein weiterer Studioblitz mit Standardreflektor.



Ich finde sie könnte etwas freundlicher schauen 
Aber die Haarfarbe kommt echt krass rüber.


----------



## Taitan (8. November 2018)

Das möchte ich aber nicht.


----------



## Rage1988 (8. November 2018)

Taitan schrieb:


> Das möchte ich aber nicht.



War mir schon klar


----------



## FlyKilla (9. November 2018)

Konserve:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Taitan (14. November 2018)

Kittycat fix von der Couch aus erwischt. Und mal fix eine Brandon woelfel Bearbeitung ausprobiert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (14. November 2018)

there is a bad moon rising




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (14. November 2018)

taks schrieb:


> there is a bad moon rising
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ägypten? Ich sehe doch irgendwelche Hieroglyphen an der Säule


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. November 2018)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Konserve:


Wird der lokus noch benutzt? 

Von mir auch was aus der konserve: MelzExdrähm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (18. November 2018)

Eher selten. Das steht in einem Museums Dorf in Thüringen.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## kero81 (22. November 2018)

Eben bisschen in der kälte gefroren... Hat sich aber dann doch gelohnt! Das Foto von der Straße (die Langzeitbelichtung) musste ich etwas abdunkeln da viiiiiel zu hell, wenn man es weiß fällt es auch auf... die anderen von der Straße waren zu dunkel.


----------



## Rage1988 (23. November 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Eben bisschen in der kälte gefroren... Hat sich aber dann doch gelohnt! Das Foto von der Straße (die Langzeitbelichtung) musste ich etwas abdunkeln da viiiiiel zu hell, wenn man es weiß fällt es auch auf... die anderen von der Straße waren zu dunkel.



Für solche Spielereien möchte ich die ND Filter haben 
Bei den beiden dunklen Fotos dachte ich zuerst, dass man viele Sterne sieht, dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass das der Staub auf meinem Bildschirm ist, der vom Licht so glänzt


----------



## FlyKilla (23. November 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Bei den beiden dunklen Fotos dachte ich zuerst, dass man viele Sterne sieht, dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass das der Staub auf meinem Bildschirm ist, der vom Licht so glänzt


Vor kurzem hatte ich mal wieder ein paar Bilder von der Kamera auf dem PC gezogen. Und bei der ersten Durchsicht war auf allen Bildern ein Fleck an der gleichen Stelle. Sch**ße dachte ich, der Sensor ist verdreckt! Nach dem ich den Monitor gereinigt hatte, war der Sensor wieder sauber.  Gruß, Fly


----------



## Taitan (23. November 2018)

Alles dreht sich um Polaris.

Ziemlich abstraktes Bild. Aber für einen Himmelsaustausch ganz gut geeignet. 
Falls Ihr sowas mal selbst machen wollt: unterschätzt nicht den Aufwand hinterher jedes Flugzeug, Satelliten, Iridiumflare oder sonst was aus den Einzelbildern zu retuschieren.


----------



## kero81 (23. November 2018)

Nachdem ich gestern in Lightroom Kaugummis von der Straße weggestempelt habe, werde ich sowas nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## Taitan (23. November 2018)

Und stell Dir das mal bei 400 Bildern vor...


----------



## Rwk (24. November 2018)

Der Baum sieht irgendwie aus wie gerendert?! 




kero81 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich gestern in Lightroom Kaugummis von der Straße weggestempelt habe, werde ich sowas nicht unterschätzen.


Stempeln find ich ja in Photoshop deutlich komfortabler!



Taitan schrieb:


> Falls Ihr sowas mal selbst machen wollt:  unterschätzt nicht den Aufwand hinterher jedes Flugzeug, Satelliten,  Iridiumflare oder sonst was aus den Einzelbildern zu  retuschieren.


Leider eine bösartige Lichtverschmutzung hier im Ruhrgebiet... 
Wenn das Kleingeld übrig ist wollte ich aber mal einen Nisi Night Filter probieren.


----------



## kero81 (24. November 2018)

Seitdem ich Lightroom hab, hab ich PS so selten genutzt... Ich schau mir das mal an, wo da der Unterschied beim Stempeln liegt. 

Reicht es nicht mit der WB zu spielen, anstelle diesen Nisi Night Filter zu benutzen?!


----------



## kero81 (25. November 2018)

Heute wieder gebaut!


----------



## Rwk (26. November 2018)

Sieht doch ganz einladend aus! 
Weiss nicht genau was der Nisi Filter taugt, aber könnte ganz interessant sein. Über WB werden ja auch andere Töne beeinflusst, was man nicht unbedingt will. Und Orange allein manipulieren ergibt oft eher was rötliches oder gelbes...


----------



## Rage1988 (26. November 2018)

Rwk schrieb:


> Sieht doch ganz einladend aus!
> Weiss nicht genau was der Nisi Filter taugt, aber könnte ganz interessant sein. Über WB werden ja auch andere Töne beeinflusst, was man nicht unbedingt will. Und Orange allein manipulieren ergibt oft eher was rötliches oder gelbes...



Ich finde den Ton deiner Bilder recht schön. Wirkt wie eine Art Retro Filter.

Ich habe gesehen, dass du auch bei Flickr bist. ich habe dich mal geadded


----------



## Taitan (26. November 2018)

Endlich mal Zeit gehabt das neue Spielzeugobjektiv zu testen. 100% glasfrei... 
Kein digitaler Effekt!


----------



## FlyKilla (26. November 2018)

Taitan schrieb:


> Endlich mal Zeit gehabt das neue Spielzeugobjektiv zu testen. 100% glasfrei...
> Kein digitaler Effekt!



Klär uns auf. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Taitan (26. November 2018)

Das ist ein Holga Lens Turret. Gibt's für ca. 50€ bei eBay oder ab und an bei Amazon. Canon, Nikon und Pentax als Bajonette verfügbar. Macht echt viel Spaß damit zu fotografieren, da einzigartiger (analoger!) Effekt. Blende ist NICHT verstellbar. Belichtung muss halt durch Verschlusszeit und/oder ISO angepasst werden. 

Hier ein Video:
YouTube


----------



## FlyKilla (26. November 2018)

Verrückt, was es alles gibt. Mal sehen, was von meinem Weihnachtsgeld über bleibt. Der Enkel soll versorgt werden und Opa möchte einen 4K Monitor. Aber so'n Spielzeug ist auch reizvoll. Mal gucken.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## kero81 (26. November 2018)

Die Bilder von RWK, die ich bis jetzt so gesehen habe, waren alle voll Porno!


----------



## FlyKilla (26. November 2018)

Gehört sowas denn nicht hier hin?
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rwk (26. November 2018)

Danke für die Blumen!^^ 
Und es gibt noch so viel zu lernen... 

Hätte auch noch ein Spielzeug im Auge, ein Lensbaby Composer Pro II...ist aber leider ziemlich teuer.

Im Naturfotografie Thread poste ich meist nur, wenn ich mit dem Bild auch zufrieden bin.


----------



## Taitan (26. November 2018)

Spontanes Shooting im alten Bürogebäude. Halb verlassen / halb besetzt. Licht kommt von zwei RGB LED Stripes mit Akkupack. 

Pentax K-5 II mit  DA35/2.4


----------



## FlyKilla (27. November 2018)

Rwk schrieb:


> Im Naturfotografie Thread poste ich meist nur, wenn ich mit dem Bild auch zufrieden bin.


Meine Bemerkung bezog sich hierauf:





kero81 schrieb:


> ..., waren alle voll Porno!


Ist jetzt nicht brutal lustig, aber beim tippen war ich am grinsen.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## taks (30. November 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tempel bei Nacht


----------



## Taitan (2. Dezember 2018)

Verschiedene Ergebnisse von letzter Woche


----------



## kero81 (6. Dezember 2018)

Dank zweitem Leistenbruch für dieses Jahr hab ich im Moment etwas mehr Zeit zum Fotografieren. Da ich auch promt meinen Schlafrhytmus auf "Nachtaktiv" umgestellt habe, bin ich um kurz vor zwölf los.  Fotos bei Nacht und Regen haben schon was.


----------



## Rage1988 (6. Dezember 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Dank zweitem Leistenbruch für dieses Jahr hab ich im Moment etwas mehr Zeit zum Fotografieren. Da ich auch promt meinen Schlafrhytmus auf "Nachtaktiv" umgestellt habe, bin ich um kurz vor zwölf los.  Fotos bei Nacht und Regen haben schon was.



Das mit den Tropfen finde ich genial.


----------



## kero81 (6. Dezember 2018)

Ich auch, aber etwas gefällt mir nicht so ganz. Ich hätte den Deckel des Mülleimers gerne etwas weiter unten und dadurch den Zug ganz drauf. Naja, muß ich wohl nochmal los.


----------



## Taitan (6. Dezember 2018)

Mir war langweilig - also hab ich mal eine Art "Blade Runner 2049" bzw. "Ghost in the Shell" Bearbeitung an einem recht langweiligen Foto ausprobiert


----------



## kero81 (6. Dezember 2018)

Waaaah, erinnert mich sofort an Far Cry Blood Dragon!


----------



## Rage1988 (6. Dezember 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Waaaah, erinnert mich sofort an Far Cry Blood Dragon!



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke


----------



## FlyKilla (6. Dezember 2018)

Konserve:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## cap82 (6. Dezember 2018)

Täusche ich mich oder sieht man sogar, welches LED Rücklichter sind?

Edit:

Yang Na Tree (angeblich der größte Baum in Thailand..)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (6. Dezember 2018)

Oh. Das kam ja gut an.

Na dann hier noch ein "Cyberpunk City"


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Dezember 2018)

Cyberpunk ist einfach ein schöner Stil. 


Du hast mich gerade inspiriert, das hier noch mal aus der Versenkung zu holen. Ein paar solcher Bilder habe ich in 2015 gemacht und eigentlich alle als nicht brauchbar eingestuft, aber das hier ist doch ok. Nicht ganz scharf, nicht wirklich gut belichtet, ...   aber das Motiv ist trotzdem halbwegs gut.

Und ich im Vergleich zu 2015 hab ich nun ein viel besseres Bearbeitungsprogramm. Das macht echt einen Unterschied. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (7. Dezember 2018)

taitan u stryke, die Bilder sind Geil! 

Ich war heute auch wieder auf kleiner Tour. Bin zu nem alten Bahnhof gefahren wo wir früher ab und zu mal abgehangen haben und... geraucht haben.  Wahnsinn, das ist schon locker 8-9 Jahre her, der Bahnhof ist noch genauso herunter gekommen wie damals.
Bin aktuell viel mit dem "günstigen" 24mm von Canon am fotografieren. Garnicht so übel, für den Preis.  Bei dem Bild in der Unterführung hab ich gemerkt wie schwer es doch ist, sich mittig zu positionieren und auch alles in der Waage zu haben. Horizontal kein Problem, die Kamera hat ja ne Anzeige, aber nur für links+rechts. Ich muß echt mehr auf die kleine Waage im Stativ achten. Nachher in der Bearbeitung ist das nicht unbedingt gut, das anzupassen.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Dezember 2018)

Wow, hervorragende Schärfe und Nutzung des vorhandenen Lichts! 

Bezüglich Bildsymmetrie:
Im Live-View kann man meist ein Raster anzeigen, das hilft etwas. Natürlich ist der Live-View nachts immer nur mäßig gut zu gebrauchen. 

Ich bin auch gespannt wie der "Sucher" der neuen spiegellosen Kameragerneration das machen wird.


----------



## Rwk (7. Dezember 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist der Live-View nachts immer nur mäßig gut zu gebrauchen.


Da hilft eine vernünftige Taschenlampe! Einschalten, Fokuspunkt setzen, ausschalten. 



kero81 schrieb:


> Nachher in der Bearbeitung ist das nicht unbedingt gut, das anzupassen.


Hast du nicht auch Lightroom? Schau mal bei den Transformieren Optionen,  vor allem die Regler für Vertikal, Horizontal und Drehen.
Richtig gutes Werkzeug! 

Hab seit Wochen immer so eine Mini Wasserwage für den Blitzschuh dabei, für Panoramen ist das sehr hilfreich.
Jedenfalls mit Kugelkopf. Sonst kommts schnell vor, dass man gar nicht  merkt wie jedes weitere Foto immer tiefer hängt...am Ende darfst dann  ein winzigen Crop aus dem diagonalen Ergebnis schneiden. 
Kamera Level Hot Shoe Level Blitzschuh Wasserwaage: Amazon.de: Kamera

Hier ein Pano von einem alten Rangierbahnhof, leider mit ein paar Fehlern - hauptsächlich in den Laternen...
Glaub ich hab mir da zuviel Zeit gelassen um ISO niedrig zu halten.
Kopierstempeln in Farbverläufen suckt! Ich mach das Foto lieber neu demnächst...


----------



## Rage1988 (7. Dezember 2018)

Wow, einige tolle Bilder.

@Taitan: Tolle Stimmung mit den Lichtern.
@Stryke7: Die Lichtspuren in der Kurve finde ich auch toll.
@kero81: Lungerst du öfters nachts an Bahnhöfen herum 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gespannt wie der "Sucher" der neuen spiegellosen Kameragerneration das machen wird.



Was machen? Die Schärfe bei Nacht oder das Licht? Mit den aktuellen Suchern konnte ich damals sogar den Blutmond im Sucher sehen.
Ich fotografiere eher selten in der Nacht, aber wenn, dann hatte ich kein Problem mit den Suchern.
Für manuelles Fokussieren gibt es  ja etliche Hilfen.


----------



## kero81 (7. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab die Gitteranzeige im Liveview auf 3x3, werde das aber mal mit 6x4 probieren. Hatte da nicht mehr dran gedacht, dass man das umstellen kann. Es ist Nachts aber wirklich schwer die Linien zu sehen, wenn man da noch die Farbe ändern könnte wäre das super. In Lightroom hab ich die Transformieren Optionen schon missbraucht, aber wenns von vornherein schon nicht richtig zentriert ist, geht das mit dem Transformieren auch nur mittelmäßig. Oder ich bin vll nur zu pingelig. Die Mini Waage für den Hotshoe ist Nice, die am Stativ wird meistens von der Kamera verdeckt.
@Rwk Man, dein Color Grading is so Pornös!  Ich fahr echt mega ab da drauf. 
@Rage1988 Früher mal, der BHF war dreh und Angelpunkt um vom Kaff weg zu kommen.


----------



## Rwk (7. Dezember 2018)

Danke! Dauert leider auch oft ne Weile bis ich damit zufrieden bin...


----------



## kero81 (8. Dezember 2018)

Uff, mit den heutigen Bildern bin ich garnicht zufrieden. =( Irgendwie war heute der Wurm drin. Vielleicht lag es ja auch am 50mm oder der maximal geschlossenen Blende... ne Ausrede is ja immer leicht zu finden.


----------



## labernet (9. Dezember 2018)

Absolutes Scheisswetter, hab jetzt mal versucht paar Sachen zu knipsen aber mir wollte nicht wirklich etwas gelingen, dann mit Lightroom bissl rumgespielt und auch nur solala Ergebnisse erzielt :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppyexe (9. Dezember 2018)

Bild 1: Horizont schief, Lensflares- insgesamt gute Basis.
Bild 2: kein Schärfepunkt, verrauscht
Lightroom erzeugt nicht die Ergebnisse, das machst Du.
Ich war mal so frei, falls nicht gewünscht bitte melden.


----------



## labernet (9. Dezember 2018)

das war mir schon klar, das waren zumindest die besseren ergebnisse von heute morgen nach einer eher beschissenen nacht.

Es ging auch erstmal darum sich mit der Kamera vertraut zu machen, dennoch danke für die Kritik, dafür poste ich ja hier


----------



## floppyexe (9. Dezember 2018)

Was hast denn fürn Teil und Gläser?


----------



## labernet (9. Dezember 2018)

die Panasonic Lumix G81 mit Vario12-60mm Kit Objektiv bisher, ist auch erst 3 Tage alt

Derzeit relativ neu im Hobbyfotografiebereich, hoffe ein bisschen Erfahrung zu sammeln, bevor es dann "Ernst" wird nächstes Jahr bei den Hochtouren, daher ein Gefühl entwickeln. Vorallem aus der Hand heraus, werde auf 4000m nicht noch zusätzlich ein Stativ mitschleppen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Dezember 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Bin aktuell viel mit dem "günstigen" 24mm von Canon am fotografieren. Garnicht so übel, für den Preis.  Bei dem Bild in der Unterführung hab ich gemerkt wie schwer es doch ist, sich mittig zu positionieren und auch alles in der Waage zu haben. Horizontal kein Problem, die Kamera hat ja ne Anzeige, aber nur für links+rechts. Ich muß echt mehr auf die kleine Waage im Stativ achten.





kero81 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Gitteranzeige im Liveview auf 3x3, werde das aber mal mit 6x4 probieren.


Also das 3x3 gitternetzt bekomme ich aber, auf wunsch, auch im sucher zu sehen. Dazu gibts noch eine 2-ebenen elektronische wasserwaage und eine automatische horizont-korrektur. (letzteres wenn man es aktiviert und nur in gewissem maß) Ich brauch das zeug zwar nicht unbedingt, aber ist das nicht mittlerweile mal standard?  


floppyexe schrieb:


> Ich war mal so frei, falls nicht gewünscht bitte melden.


Die korrektur des horizont`s ist ok, aber ich hätte das bild nicht aufgehellt. So kommt das rauschen viel zu sehr durch... (außer man will einen S/W-film effekt)


----------



## floppyexe (9. Dezember 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die korrektur des horizont`s ist ok, aber ich hätte das bild nicht aufgehellt. So kommt das rauschen viel zu sehr durch... (außer man will einen S/W-film effekt)


War nur mal ein Beispiel mit ein paar Klicks um  @labernet eine von unendlichen vielen Möglichkeiten aufzuzeigen. Das Rauschen war beabsichtigt. Eventuell a bissl Korn mit rein und wir schreiben das Jahr 1920.


----------



## kero81 (9. Dezember 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also das 3x3 gitternetzt bekomme ich aber, auf wunsch, auch im sucher zu sehen. Dazu gibts noch eine 2-ebenen elektronische wasserwaage und eine automatische horizont-korrektur. (letzteres wenn man es aktiviert und nur in gewissem maß) Ich brauch das zeug zwar nicht unbedingt, aber ist das nicht mittlerweile mal standard?
> 
> Die korrektur des horizont`s ist ok, aber ich hätte das bild nicht aufgehellt. So kommt das rauschen viel zu sehr durch... (außer man will einen S/W-film effekt)



Ich bekomme das Gitternetz im Liveview wie auch im Sucher angezeigt, wobei ich seeeehr selten mal durch den Sucher schaue. Das Problem ist aber eher, seh die schwarzen Linien mal vor schwarzem bzw dunklem Motiv. Die Kamera in die Waage zu bringen ist auch nicht so das Problem, wenn auch etwas umständlich. Viel schwieriger fine ich ist es, sich parallel zum Motiv zu positionieren. Aber das wird noch, bin ja am lernen.  



floppyexe schrieb:


> War nur mal ein Beispiel mit ein paar Klicks um   @labernet eine von unendlichen vielen Möglichkeiten aufzuzeigen. Das  Rauschen war beabsichtigt. Eventuell a bissl Korn mit rein und wir  schreiben das Jahr 1920.



Bei Korn bin ich dabei, Salut! 


EDIT:
Sagt mal, auf welchen Monitor Größen arbeitet ihr so?! Ich bin am  überlegen von meinem 24'' 1 Monitor FHD Setup umzusteigen, hab mich aber  noch nicht festgelegt worauf.


----------



## labernet (9. Dezember 2018)

floppyexe schrieb:


> War nur mal ein Beispiel mit ein paar Klicks um  @labernet eine von unendlichen vielen Möglichkeiten aufzuzeigen. Das Rauschen war beabsichtigt. Eventuell a bissl Korn mit rein und wir schreiben das Jahr 1920.



genau da liegt noch das problem, derzeit zu viele möglichkeiten, die ich bisher nur erahnen kann. Aber mir gehts jetzt auch hauptsächlich darum die Kamera kennen zu lernen. Bisher der erste Versuch, der Zweite wird hoffentlich bei besserem Wetter nächste Woche folgen.

Und dann evtl noch auch mit Lightroom und Alternativen auseinander setzen


----------



## kero81 (9. Dezember 2018)

@labernet
Das wichtigste ist erstmal, das Du dir nen Bereich suchst der dir bockt! Nützt alles Wissen nichts, wenn Du Dinge fotografierst auf die Du kein Bock hast.


----------



## Rage1988 (9. Dezember 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Sagt mal, auf welchen Monitor Größen arbeitet ihr so?! Ich bin am  überlegen von meinem 24'' 1 Monitor FHD Setup umzusteigen, hab mich aber  noch nicht festgelegt worauf.



Ich hab auch einen 24"  BenQ FHD 144Hz.
Der Bildschirm ist eigentlich ziemlich egal, wenn du professionell arbeiten wolltest, müsstest du deinen Bildschirm (egal welchen) erst einmal kalibrieren (dafür gibt es spezielle Geräte), denn meine Bilder sehen bei euch komplett anders aus als bei mir, weil jeder andere Einstellungen und einen anderen Hersteller hat.
Von der Größe her reichen mir die 24"

@labernet: Bei den ersten Versuchen können die Fotos nicht perfekt werden. Das Panasonic 12-60 ist nicht schlecht und für den Anfang bestens geeignet.
Es hilft nur üben, üben, üben.
Hast du ein Stativ? Denn trotz IBIS, wird es bei schlechtem Licht schwer gute Fotos zu machen. Mit dem Stativ kannst du den ISO Wert niedriger halten und hast dann auch nachts weniger Rauschen.

Warum er bei dem Bild mit dem Moos nichts fokussiert hat, verstehe ich nicht. War die Belichtungszeit vielleicht zu zu hoch, wodurch es dann verwackelt ist oder warst du zu nah dran bzw. hast den Fokuspunkt auf einen Bereich gesetzt, der zu nah war, weshalb er nicht fokussieren konnte? Sollte die Kamera nicht fokussieren könne, wir das aber im Sucher oder auf dem Display angezeigt. Für den manuellen Fokus gibt es Hilfsmittel, die dir beim Fokussieren helfen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Dezember 2018)

@kero81
Die wasserwaage und das gitter im sucher sind bei mir auch schwarz, leuchten aber kurz rot auf wenn der fokus gefunden wurden. Ob ich es dauerhaft rot beleuchtet bekomme weiß ich allerdings nicht-> wie gesagt, brauch es eigentlich nicht. 

Edit:
Achja, ich glotze hier auf einen 40 zoll-TV.  (HTPC)


----------



## labernet (9. Dezember 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> @labernet: Bei den ersten Versuchen können die Fotos nicht perfekt werden. Das Panasonic 12-60 ist nicht schlecht und für den Anfang bestens geeignet.
> Es hilft nur üben, üben, üben.
> Hast du ein Stativ? Denn trotz IBIS, wird es bei schlechtem Licht schwer gute Fotos zu machen. Mit dem Stativ kannst du den ISO Wert niedriger halten und hast dann auch nachts weniger Rauschen.
> 
> Warum er bei dem Bild mit dem Moos nichts fokussiert hat, verstehe ich nicht. War die Belichtungszeit vielleicht zu zu hoch, wodurch es dann verwackelt ist oder warst du zu nah dran bzw. hast den Fokuspunkt auf einen Bereich gesetzt, der zu nah war, weshalb er nicht fokussieren konnte? Sollte die Kamera nicht fokussieren könne, wir das aber im Sucher oder auf dem Display angezeigt. Für den manuellen Fokus gibt es Hilfsmittel, die dir beim Fokussieren helfen.



Nope ich hab kein Stativ und werde vorerst auch keins holen, mein Hauptaugenmerk werden ja Landschaftsbilder auf 4000m Höhe sein, da noch ein stativ mitschleppen wird eher beschissen. Ich vermute die Belichtungszeit war zu lang, war etwas dunkel und bin auch zu nah ran den kich mal. Bin mir auch bewusst dass noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen ist, dennoch ist halt aller Anfang schwer. Im Prinzip wars einfach nur Trial&Error, mehr nicht. Daher weitermachen.



kero81 schrieb:


> @labernet
> Das wichtigste ist erstmal, das Du dir nen Bereich suchst der dir bockt! Nützt alles Wissen nichts, wenn Du Dinge fotografierst auf die Du kein Bock hast.



Jo das auf jedenfall, aber muss ich mir erstmal suchen, ich hab jetzt erstmal das Naheliegenste versucht. Wird weitere Versuche geben.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Dezember 2018)

labernet schrieb:


> Vorallem aus der Hand heraus, werde auf 4000m nicht noch zusätzlich ein Stativ mitschleppen


Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir ein Ministativ gekauft, dass sogar wunderbar IN meine kleine Umhängetasche passt.
Kucks dir einfach mal an - passt super zu µ4/3 ==> Cullmann Magnesit Copter Multistativ inkl. CB2.7: Amazon.de: Kamera





kero81 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, auf welchen Monitor Größen arbeitet ihr so?!


Hier ist ein 24 Zoll Dell U2415 IPS Monitor in 16:10 und 1920*1200er Auflösung
Als ich mir den zugelegt hatte ging vom Platz her nichts größeres.
Jetzt würde vom Platz (r + l) mehr gehen, ich sitze aber so nahe dran dass das wieder gegen eine größere Diagonale sprechen würde


----------



## labernet (9. Dezember 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir ein Ministativ gekauft, dass sogar wunderbar IN meine kleine Umhängetasche passt.
> Kucks dir einfach mal an - passt super zu µ4/3 ==> Cullmann Magnesit Copter Multistativ inkl. CB2.7: Amazon.de: Kamera



mal schaun, werde über Weihnachten das Stativ meines Vaters mal ausleihen für ein paar Bilder aus der Heimat. Schwierig wirds halt auch, weil ich auch ein Capture Clip benutzen werde, bzw vor hab zu benutzen.


----------



## kero81 (9. Dezember 2018)

Was ist denn ein Capture Clip?


----------



## der_yappi (9. Dezember 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein Capture Clip?



Habs auch vom Namen nicht gekannt.
Google spuckt das Hier aus: Capture Camera Clip | Peak Design Official Site
Da kams mir irgendwie bekannt vor...


----------



## labernet (9. Dezember 2018)

Wurde mir an anderer Stelle empfohlen für solche Touren, erleichert den Zugang zur Kamera und baumelt nicht rum. Habs heut auch direkt ausprobiert und finds eigentlich ganz gut. Man muss nur einen guten Rucksack dafür haben


----------



## Rage1988 (9. Dezember 2018)

labernet schrieb:


> Wurde mir an anderer Stelle empfohlen für solche Touren, erleichert den Zugang zur Kamera und baumelt nicht rum. Habs heut auch direkt ausprobiert und finds eigentlich ganz gut. Man muss nur einen guten Rucksack dafür haben



Jup, ist auch für Wanderungen ganz gut. Das System würde mir damals in den Fotoladen gezeigt.

Bei gutem Licht bzw. wenn du recht ruhig hälst, schaffst du scharfe Fotos selbst bei 1/2s Belichtungszeit. Da kannst du selbst ohne Stativ gute Ergebnisse Dank des Stabilisators erzielen.


----------



## kero81 (9. Dezember 2018)

Hm, sieht iwie interessant aus. Auch garnicht mal so teuer. Ich hab mir am Freitag eine Handschlaufe gekauft, finde ich auch recht praktisch.


----------



## Rwk (10. Dezember 2018)

Kleiner Softbox-Test. Die Würfel sind aber leider zu minderwertig, dauert ewig die ganzen Makel in PS zu kaschieren!
Muß wohl noch echte Casino Würfel besorgen...


----------



## kero81 (12. Dezember 2018)

Gestern abend in der Stadt unterwegs gewesen... Hatte mir nen Shot der Porta Nigra vorher ausgedacht. Eine Langzeitbelichtung, die Porta im Fokus und unter der Porta die Spuren der Lichter der Autos. Naja, war nicht so viel Verkehr, hat aber dennoch halbwegs geklappt. Seltsam das abends um 20:00 so wenig Verkehr war.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Dezember 2018)

Sehr gutes Bild!  Die Porta Nigra sieht in dem Licht fantastisch aus.

Sind einige der Autos geflogen? Es sieht aus als wären manche Rückleuchten vier Meter über dem Boden gewesen.


----------



## kero81 (12. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab mit dem 10-18 von sehr weit unten fotografiert. Könnte aber auch ein Bus gewesen sein.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Dezember 2018)

Ich hatte gestern Abend noch eine Idee für ein solches Auto-Lichter-Bild, das ich heute morgen bei Dämmerungsbeginn dann auch aufgenommen habe.  

Was haltet ihr davon?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ninja-Edit:
Ich hab noch mal ein paar Änderungen vorgenommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (13. Dezember 2018)

Im Grunde sehr schön, mich persönlich stört aber links die Baustelle 
Wenn links auch Bäume oder Sträucher gewesen wären, hätte es mir mehr gefallen.

Was für einen ND Filter hast du denn in dem Fall verwendet (also welche Stärke)?
Ich habe  mir immer noch keinen gegönnt


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Dezember 2018)

Ich finde ehrlich gesagt, dass die Baustelle dort ganz gut ist. Mich stört mehr der komplett schwarze Teil rechts.

Das Gebäude und der Kran fügen mehr Details ins Bild und bringen immerhin noch ein kleines bisschen gelb mit rein, was anlässlich des sehr dominanten blauen Himmels ganz gut ist.  Finde ich jedenfalls.

Ich hatte keine Filter auf dem Objektiv. 

Daten:
ISO-100, 18mm, F/22, und manuell für 45,6s belichtet.

Bei der Nachbearbeitung wollte ich hauptsächlich den stufenlosen Farbverlauf des Himmels erhalten, habe ihn aber dann doch noch ein klein wenig blauer gemacht als er vorher war. Allerdings ist er auch im Original Bild schon sehr kräftig blau.

Da ein Bild jeweils 1-2min gebraucht hat, ist der Himmel in jeder Aufnahme etwas anders geworden. 



Das hier habe ich noch auf dem Rückweg gemacht. Mit etwas Nachbearbeitung der Kontraste sieht man sogar noch ein paar Details in den Gebäuden, trotz schlechter Sicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich war leider zu spät um noch mein erstes Motiv drauf zu bekommen. Daher habe ich nur einen Schnappschuss aus der Hand gemacht, entsprechend musste ich die Qualität herunterschrauben um überhaupt etwas scharf zu bekommen. Das wäre farblich bestimmt toll geworden, aber wenn ich dafür das Stativ aufgebaut und ordentlich fotografiert hätte, wäre das Auto-Lichter-Bild nicht mehr möglich gewesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (13. Dezember 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich finde ehrlich gesagt, dass die Baustelle dort ganz gut ist. Mich stört mehr der komplett schwarze Teil rechts.
> 
> Das Gebäude und der Kran fügen mehr Details ins Bild und bringen immerhin noch ein kleines bisschen gelb mit rein, was anlässlich des sehr dominanten blauen Himmels ganz gut ist.  Finde ich jedenfalls.
> 
> ...



So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker 
Ah ok, komplett ohne Filter.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Dezember 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker
> Ah ok, komplett ohne Filter.



Das stimmt. Ich hatte übrigens überlegt einen Polfilter zu nutzen, aber meiner Erfahrung nach werden Langzeitaufnahmen mit starken Kontrasten dadurch nur unschärfer. Einen ND-Filter habe ich leider nicht. 


Ich finde, die Leuchtspuren alleine in rein schwarzer Umgebung wären etwas langweilig. Leider kann ich an der rechten Seite nichts machen, die ist auch in den Rohdaten fast nur schwarz.


Ich hab noch mal eine veränderte Version hochgeladen und an den Post angehängt. Der Himmel ist dort nun so ähnlich wie möglich zum Original, und die Perspektive ist leicht verbessert. Und der Gelb-Ton etwas wärmer. Gefällt mir noch besser.


----------



## kero81 (13. Dezember 2018)

ND Filter bei Nacht macht doch iwie keinen Sinn, oder? Man will doch eher das Licht einfangen, anstatt es zu verringern. Oder steh ich gerade auf dem Schlauch?!


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Dezember 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> ND Filter bei Nacht macht doch iwie keinen Sinn, oder? Man will doch eher das Licht einfangen, anstatt es zu verringern. Oder steh ich gerade auf dem Schlauch?!



In dem Falle würde es schon Sinn machen. Um diese Lichtstreifen draufzubekommen muss man sehr lange belichten. Es war noch ziemlich dunkel, aber ich hab dort schon die niedrigste ISO und die kleinste Blende wählen müssen.  Umso länger man belichtet, desto gleichmäßiger werden die Streifen.  Ich habe auch mehrere Bilder wo ein paar Streifen mittendrin anfangen oder aufhören, das sieht halt doof aus.

Da wäre irgendein Filter, der das Bild weiter abdunkelt, schon hilfreich.  Dann könnte man mehr als eine Minute lang belichten.


----------



## kero81 (13. Dezember 2018)

Ok, ja das macht Sinn. Hab mir mein letztes Bild auch mal angeguckt, da wäre ein ND Filter wohl auch besser gewesen. Hab aber leider nur nen 1000er, der is wohl viel zu dunkel.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Dezember 2018)

Mit welchen Einstellungen ist das Bild der Porta denn aufgenommen?


----------



## kero81 (13. Dezember 2018)

18mm, ISO-100, F/13 bei 30 Sek. Belichtungszeit.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Dezember 2018)

Da hättest du doch Spielraum, um einen starken Filter zu nutzen.


----------



## kero81 (13. Dezember 2018)

Hmmm, werde ich die Tage mal probieren.


----------



## labernet (15. Dezember 2018)

So ich war gerade nochmals paar Stunden unterwegs und hab nochmal im Grenzbereich versucht das beste zu machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (17. Dezember 2018)

Was von Gestern Abend




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (17. Dezember 2018)

Auch was von mir, von gestern 
Leider wieder nur mit dem Samsung Galaxy S7.
Die Szene sah aus wie in einer orientalischen Kneipe


----------



## Rwk (17. Dezember 2018)

Da hast du schon so eine tolle kompakte Fuji und schleppst sie nicht mit...  

Will bald eine Location im Regen fotografieren...muß mir noch was überlegen als Schutz.
Einen Schirm festhalten oder Plastiktüte über die Cam? Weiss noch nicht, beides irgendwie blöd. Der Schirm kommt jedenfalls nicht mit ans Stativ!


----------



## Rage1988 (17. Dezember 2018)

Rwk schrieb:


> Da hast du schon so eine tolle kompakte Fuji und schleppst sie nicht mit...



Das war auf einem Weihnachtsmarkt und ich habe keine Lust, dass mir jemand meine Kamera klaut 
Außerdem kann man in dem Gedränge sowieso nicht schön fotografieren.


----------



## kero81 (17. Dezember 2018)

Kameras immer bis aufs Blut mit dem eigenen Leben verteidigen! 

Naja, bei dem Foto hats doch geklappt mit dem schön fotografieren.


----------



## Rage1988 (17. Dezember 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Kameras immer bis aufs Blut mit dem eigenen Leben verteidigen!
> 
> Naja, bei dem Foto hats doch geklappt mit dem schön fotografieren.



Wenn man es bei dem Geschubse merkt 
Das Foto konnte ich nur innerhalb von ein paar Sekunden machen, bevor wieder Leute durchgerannt sind.
Mit der Kamera brauche ich Ruhe und will keine Schnappschüsse machen 

Aber der Thread hier ist ja auch für Schnappschüsse gedacht


----------



## kero81 (17. Dezember 2018)

War das denn jetzt ein Bereich wo man sich reinsetzen konnte oder war das ne kleine Krippe?


----------



## Rage1988 (18. Dezember 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> War das denn jetzt ein Bereich wo man sich reinsetzen konnte oder war das ne kleine Krippe?



Das war wie eine Art Ausstellung im Inneren. Von da aus, wo das Foto gemacht wurde, sind die Leute vorbei gelaufen.
Da habe ich einen Kurzen Moment erwischt, wo kein Kopf im Bild war


----------



## taks (20. Dezember 2018)

Trööööt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (22. Dezember 2018)

Danbo mal ohne Amazon-Tattoos...gefällt mir!


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2018)

Mir auch!


----------



## der_yappi (24. Dezember 2018)

Schöne weihnachtlichte Grüße von meiner einer und meinem Weihnachts-Séamus


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mi A2 Lite mit Tapatalk


----------



## kero81 (24. Dezember 2018)

Frohe Weihnachten Y'all! 

Leider nicht ganz scharf, aber das Motiv finde ich sau Geil!


----------



## FlyKilla (24. Dezember 2018)

Entspannte Feiertage wünsche ich euch auch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## taks (10. Januar 2019)

Wer findet das zweite Kätzchen auf dem Bild? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (10. Januar 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Wer findet das zweite Kätzchen auf dem Bild?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spinx


----------



## der_yappi (10. Januar 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Spinx



Ich kaufe ein "H" und möchte lösen => Sp*h*inx"


----------



## Rage1988 (10. Januar 2019)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ich kaufe ein "H" und möchte lösen => Sp*h*inx"



Das ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen


----------



## FlyKilla (10. Januar 2019)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ich kaufe ein "H" und möchte lösen => Sp*h*inx"


Meine Erinnerung kann mich täuschen, aber konnte man beim Glücksrad nur ein Vokal kaufen?
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Januar 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Wer findet das zweite Kätzchen auf dem Bild?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, super Bild!

Katze im Land, wo schon ihre Vorfahren seit vielen Jahrtausenden verehrt wurden. Da gehts ihr hoffentlich gut, sie schaut sich schon mal ein ihr ähnliches Denkmal an.


----------



## taks (11. Januar 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wow, super Bild!



Danke für die Blumen


----------



## kero81 (11. Januar 2019)

Gestern auf kleiner Wanderschaft gewesen.


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Januar 2019)

So wie die Ziege auf dem letzten Bild schaue ich Montag früh auf der Arbeit


----------



## kero81 (11. Januar 2019)

Hehe, geht mir ähnlich.  Mir ist übrigens aufgefallen das ich ein Bild vergessen hatte.


----------



## taks (12. Januar 2019)

Wo ist das? Hier ist alles unter Schnee begraben ^^


----------



## Taitan (12. Januar 2019)

Bei dem Schlechtwetter gibt es leider kaum Chancen auf neue Astrophotos...nunja...dann muss man halt die eigene Bibliothek kreativ nutzen... 

Hintergrund Startrails...ca.  eine halbe Nacht lang. Das Bild hatte ich hier schon mal gepostet. 15mm...2.4/20sek.
Vordergrund irgendwann mal bei einem Spaziergang aus der Hand gemacht. Also ca. 1/30tel 50mm Blende 2.0 ... Schnappschuss halt.
Sehr nachlässig freigestellt und zusammengefügt ... Sorry for that 

Blendenstern selbstverständlich reingeshoppt


----------



## kero81 (12. Januar 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Wo ist das? Hier ist alles unter Schnee begraben ^^



Schweich, Rheinland-Pfalz


----------



## taks (13. Januar 2019)

Miezekätzchen die Zweite




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Januar 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Miezekätzchen die Zweite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Katze war offenbar sehr zutraulich, was?

Ist das im Hintergrund nicht die Kulisse so einer Licht-Show, die auch in einem der alten James Bond Filme vorkam?


----------



## taks (14. Januar 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die Katze war offenbar sehr zutraulich, was?


Hält sich in Grenzen, das Vieh wollte ned so wie ich ^^ War ne ziemlich Arbeit ein paar gescheite Fotos hin zu kriegen.



> Ist das im Hintergrund nicht die Kulisse so einer Licht-Show, die auch in einem der alten James Bond Filme vorkam?


Genau


----------



## FlyKilla (16. Januar 2019)

Welches gefällt Euch besser?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## kero81 (16. Januar 2019)

Das zweite.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. Januar 2019)

Das erste


----------



## FlyKilla (16. Januar 2019)

Klasse! Ich danke euch! 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Januar 2019)

Ich finde das erste schöner, da noch mehr Farben drin sind.  Ansonsten sind sie ja sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Taitan (16. Januar 2019)

Das zweite. Schärfeebene sitzt besser (Zähne!) und der Tisch säuft nicht so ab.


----------



## FlyKilla (18. Januar 2019)

Danke, das mit der Schärfe liegt an der Blende. Beim ersten f4, beim zweiten f8. Das ganze soll ein Geschenk werden. Und ich war mir nicht sicher welches ich nehmen soll. Ich werde nochmal mit f8 versuchen mehr Farbe rein zu bekommen.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Taitan (18. Januar 2019)

Na dann lass mal Blende (F8 oder F11) und ISO unverändert und belichte kürzer. Das blau überstrahlt bzw. läuft zu und brennt aus. Probier es mal aus.


----------



## Taitan (19. Januar 2019)

"We are the American Dream"

ISO 160, F8, 1/125 - Große Softbox von oben vorn im Studio


----------



## kero81 (19. Januar 2019)

Ich hatte heute im Wald ein paar Probleme mit dem Autofokus bzw der Verfolgung. Ca. 90% der Fotos sind nichts geworden. Denke das lag daran weil es im Wald bisschen dunkel war und mein "Model" schwarze Kleidung an hatte. Ein paar sind aber doch ganz gut geworden. Hier mal mein Lieblingsbild von heute:


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Januar 2019)

Das ist normal, ich hab auch immer 80-90% Ausschuss. 
Dieses Bild ist gut.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Januar 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Denke das lag daran weil es im Wald bisschen dunkel war und mein "Model" schwarze Kleidung an hatte.


Da mußt du ihm mal sagen, das er sich doch bitte ein paar enduro-klamotten zulegen soll.  Die sind quietsch-bunt und voller kontraste. 
Ansonsten... Auf den helm oder das vorderrad halten und natürlich nur den mittleren fokus-punkt benutzen. Mit ein wenig übung steigt dann auch deine trefferquote. (ich liege bei ca. 50%, auch im wald)

Bei mir gibt es allerding noch keine neuen bilder und letztes jahr sind, dank langem ausfall, auch nicht viele geworden. Aber mal sehen, im gebirge scheint schnee zu liegen der bis zum nächsten WE hoffentlich auch nicht weg taut. Dann ist vieleicht skikjöring in sayda angesagt.


----------



## Alex1022000 (20. Januar 2019)

Ich bin irgendwie nicht so richtig zufrieden mit den Bilder. ich hätte gerne das man den Schnee besser erkennt hat irgendjemand Tipps?

Iso 100 | 1/1000s | f5,6 | 45mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Iso 100 | 1/1000s | f5,6 | 70mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. Januar 2019)

Alex1022000 schrieb:


> Ich bin irgendwie nicht so richtig zufrieden mit den Bilder. ich hätte gerne das man den Schnee besser erkennt hat irgendjemand Tipps?
> 
> Iso 100 | 1/1000s | f5,6 | 45mm
> 
> ...



Was genau meinst du mit besser erkennen?
Insgesamt finde ich die Bilder etwas dunkel (kann aber an meinem Handy liegen). Von daher würde ich ISO etwas erhöhen, wenn du die kurze Belichtungszeit wegen dem Auto brauchst. Ansonsten kannst du die Belichtungszeit auch etwas verlängern.


----------



## Alex1022000 (20. Januar 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit besser erkennen?
> Insgesamt finde ich die Bilder etwas dunkel (kann aber an meinem Handy liegen). Von daher würde ich ISO etwas erhöhen, wenn du die kurze Belichtungszeit wegen dem Auto brauchst. Ansonsten kannst du die Belichtungszeit auch etwas verlängern.



Ich hätte gerne den, durch die Reifen aufgewühlten, Schnee besser sichtbar.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. Januar 2019)

Also zuerst würde ich die höchste Serienbildrate nutzen, damit du den perfekten Moment mit dabei hast.
Dann muss die Belichtungszeit auch kurz genug sein, damit das Auto nicht verschwommen ist und du die Schneepartikel drauf hast.
Du kannst ISO noch erhöhen und die Belichtungszeit noch etwas verkürzen.

Soll der Schnee eher wie ein Schleier / wie Nebel wirken, müsstest du die Belichtungszeit verkürzen. Je nachdem wie schnell das Auto aber ist, wird das auch dann etwas verschleiert. Da kann es aber sein, dass es zu hell ist und du einen ND Filter bräuchtest. Bei einer Belichtungszeit von ein paar Sekunden (nur mit ND Filter) wäre sogar das Auto aus dem Bild verschwunden bzw. man würde nur noch leicjte Spuren davon sehen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Januar 2019)

Alex1022000 schrieb:


> Ich bin irgendwie nicht so richtig zufrieden mit den Bilder. ich hätte gerne das man den Schnee besser erkennt hat irgendjemand Tipps?


Meinst du so wie das bearbeitete bild im anhang? (ich war mal so frei dein erstes bild zu bearbeiten, beim 2. ist die perspektive zwar besser, aber zu unscharf) Da hab ich mittels nachbearbeitung den mikro- und feinkontrast einfach angepasst. (+ zuschnitt) Dazu braucht man aber auch ein bild was da scharf ist, wo man es haben will.
Dazu solltest du den schärfe-bereich noch etwas verbreitern, also F8 + und notfalls die iso etwas hoch nehmen um nicht unter 1/640 sek belichtungszeit zu fallen.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. Januar 2019)

Was für ein Objektiv und welche Kamera nutzt du denn und welche Brennweite nutzt du? Wie weit ist der Schnee bzw. das Auto entfernt?
Denn je nachdem ist der Schärfebereich bei den Blendeneinstellungen anders.


----------



## Alex1022000 (20. Januar 2019)

Sony a7ii

Das war das Kit objektiv(28-70mm), weil es das einzige mit af ist das ich besitze. Ich wollte nur mal das Objekt tracken testen, ich weiß das der af nicht gerade der beste ist 

Ich probier’s die Tage mit meinen 135mm/ f2 mal bei Blende 8 denke ich.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. Januar 2019)

Alex1022000 schrieb:


> Sony a7ii
> 
> Das war das Kit objektiv(28-70mm), weil es das einzige mit af ist das ich besitze. Ich wollte nur mal das Objekt tracken testen, ich weiß das der af nicht gerade der beste ist
> 
> Ich probier’s die Tage mit meinen 135mm/ f2 mal bei Blende 8 denke ich.



Bei 135mm musst du schauen, ob F8 reicht.
Das kannst du hier alles ausrechnen lassen
DOF simulator - Camera depth of field calculator with visual background blur and bokeh simulation.

Bei F8 und einer Entfernung von 5m zum Motiv hast du einen Schärfebereich von 4,7 bis 5,3 m, also insgesamt einen Bereich von 60cm, in dem alles scharf ist (sagt mir die App Hyperfocal Pro am Handy gerade). Bis 4,7m und ab 5,3m wird es dann unscharf. Ich weiß nicht, ob das für dein Vorhaben reicht.
Also entweder musst du weiter weg oder die Blende weiter schließen, wenn mehr Bereiche im Bild scharf sein sollen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Januar 2019)

Alex1022000 schrieb:


> Sony a7ii


Ist die abgedichtet? Die optimale position, zum fotografieren, wäre bei spielzeug-auto`s irgendwo knapp über dem schnee. (oder du bist weit weg bzw. stehst tiefer um einen ordentlich flachen winkel hin zu bekommen)


> Das war das Kit objektiv(28-70mm), weil es das einzige mit af ist das ich besitze.


Das dachte ich mir schon und da das ding wohl eher eine anfangsblende von F4 oder 5.6 hat, war meine empfehlung F8 aufwärts. Bei dem 135er F2 kannst du bestimmt auch F4 bzw. 5.6 aufwärts nehmen. Du solltest übrigens auch einen blenden-vorschau haben die dir die blende einstellt und dann im sucher bzw. auf dem display zeigt, wie das resultat ausfällt.
Manuelle objektive gehen übrigens auch. Du mußt nur die fokus-falle bzw. -peaking deiner kamera aktivieren. Dann stellst du auf eine entfernung scharf, drückst den auslöser durch (halten) verfolgst das objekt im sucher und wartest, das die kamera auslöst.


----------



## Alex1022000 (20. Januar 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ist die abgedichtet?


Naja theoretisch war sie das laut Sony mal aber die haben das dann rausgenommen aus der Beschreibung. Ich würde mal sagen sie ist ziemlich unempfindlich gegen Dreck und leichte Spritzwasser.  Danke für die vielen Tipps werde ich bald ml testen. Morgen aber erstmal die Mondfinsternis fotografieren


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Januar 2019)

Alex1022000 schrieb:


> Ich bin irgendwie nicht so richtig zufrieden mit den Bilder. ich hätte gerne das man den Schnee besser erkennt hat irgendjemand Tipps?
> 
> Iso 100 | 1/1000s | f5,6 | 45mm
> 
> ...



- besser scharf stellen
- kürzer belichten
- DANN könntest du die Mikrokontraste erhöhen, oder nachschärfen, oder so

Um zu demonstrieren, was ich meine, habe ich mal bei deinem Bild die Mikrokonstraste voll hochgeknallt. Das Bild sieht jetzt aus, als ob es aus /r/shittyhdr kommt 

Aber die Erkenntnis ist: Es ist einfach nichts da, was man verstärken könnte. Die "Schneefahne" ist einfach matschig weiß ohne viel Textur.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eine etwas höhere Auflösung würde auch helfen, ich vermute mal die hat das Forum wieder kaputt gerechnet. Dass der Bilderupload hier komplett verbuggt ist haben wir ja schon mal festgestellt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Januar 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Aber die Erkenntnis ist: Es ist einfach nichts da, was man verstärken könnte. Die "Schneefahne" ist einfach matschig weiß ohne viel Textur.


Die schneefahne wird in der mitte immer etwas matschig sein, da die partikel ja kleiner als 1 pixel und die kontrast-unterschiede gering sind. Von daher sind die ränder entscheidend, wo sich alles etwas auf fächert.
Und wegen der schärfe, deshalb meinte ich abblenden. Das verbreitert den schärfe-bereich (auto+ teile der schneefahne scharf) und hilft so außerdem dem AF. Allerdings muß man halt etwas ausprobieren bis es passt. Dazu sollte man noch die serienbild-funktion an werfen um eine reihe von bildern zu bekommen aus denen mann dann auswählen kann.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Januar 2019)

Ski-Kjöring Sayda... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...man... Ich muß mich erstmal wieder einarbeiten nach der langen pause. Und kalte, nasse füße sind irgendwie auch nicht meins. (memo an mich: ich brauch unbedingt wasserdichte winter-galoschen )


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Januar 2019)

Nochmal Sayda
Wenn sich fahrer und anhängsel nicht über die fahrtrichtung einig werden...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## labernet (28. Januar 2019)

Sehr schöne Bilder, die ich bisher hier sehe. Würde gerne auch welche posten, aber derzeit gibt es keine, weil....









mir ist  das wohl Dümmste überhaupt passiert:

Vor einigen Tagen, als es kalt war, wollte ich morgens los, hatte meine Kamera dabei (G81 mit Kit 12-60mm) und wollte ein Bild machen. Zack hatte Sie die Bekanntschaft mit dem harten Boden gemacht. 
Ergebnis? Kamera hat ne kleine Schramme, alles soweit gut. Glas? naja, da ist die Bayonettbefestigung ausgebrochen (lauter Plastik...). Und ja, massiver Fehler an dem Tag die Schlaufe daheim zu lassen ><

Nun muss ich leider einige Zeit warten, bis ich bissl Luft hab, ein neues Glas zu kaufen (neuer Job und Umzug stehen an). Gibt es von eurer Seite Empfehlungen (wie im Beratungsthread schon geschrieben, werde die Kamera auf Hoch- und Bergtouren mitnehmen, daher auch die gewisse Spritzwasserfestigkeit) für ein Objektiv (sollte eigentlich nicht mehr als 800 sein).

MfG


----------



## kero81 (28. Januar 2019)

Vom letzten Vollmond, am frühen Abend.


----------



## fotoman (28. Januar 2019)

labernet schrieb:


> Glas? naja, da ist die Bayonettbefestigung ausgebrochen (lauter Plastik...).


Andere nennen sowas Sollbruchstelle und freuen sich, dass es nur das Objektiv "getroffen" hat und nicht auch gleich noch das Bajonett an der Kamera verzogen ist. Wenn ich mir den Preis für die Pana G81 mit und ohne Kit ansehe, war das noch das kleinere Übel. 

Ich habe letztens fast meine D850+70-200/2.8 "zerlegt". Am Ende waren dann aber zum Glück nur beie Knie und ein Arm lädiert und die Kamera hat es überlebt.


----------



## labernet (29. Januar 2019)

Definitiv, ich konnt zumindest nichts sehen, dass das Bayonett verzogen ist. Daher muss ich erstmal nach nem neuen Objektiv suchen, eins hab ich mir schonmal angeschaut, was eventuell passen könnte, und zwar das Olympus M.Zuiko digital ED 14-150mm 4.0-5.6 II schwarz ab €' '494,83 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Wäre das zu oben genanntem Einsatzgebiet empfehlenswert?


----------



## FlyKilla (29. Januar 2019)

labernet schrieb:


> ........


Das ist bitter. Aber wie fotoman geschrieben hat, zum Glück nur das Glas! Am besten du schaust nach einem guten gebrauchten Objektiv. Welches, da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. Aber hier gibt es bestimmt den einen oder anderen der da eine Empfehlung geben kann.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (29. Januar 2019)

Eben, immer das beste daraus machen 
Es ist passiert und du hattest Glück, dass es so gekommen ist und nicht schlimmer.
Ich würde mir in dem Fall auch ein gebrauchtes Objektiv holen.


----------



## labernet (29. Januar 2019)

Definitiv, nur ist jetzt halt die Frage: welches Objektiv. Das schon genannte von Olympus habe ich bisher ins Auge gefasst, da es einen großen Bereich abdeckt und auch abgedichtet ist. Gibts andere Vorschläge?


----------



## Rage1988 (29. Januar 2019)

labernet schrieb:


> Definitiv, nur ist jetzt halt die Frage: welches Objektiv. Das schon genannte von Olympus habe ich bisher ins Auge gefasst, da es einen großen Bereich abdeckt und auch abgedichtet ist. Gibts andere Vorschläge?



Was fotografierst du denn hauptsächlich?
Das von dir genannte Objektiv ist nicht wirklich der Hit.


----------



## labernet (29. Januar 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Was fotografierst du denn hauptsächlich?
> Das von dir genannte Objektiv ist nicht wirklich der Hit.



Landschaft (Berge, Tiere, pflanzen) Alles was auf ner hochtour so vorkommt. Dass es nicht der hit ist hab ich mir gedacht, aber auch nicht wirklich was anderes bis 800 gefunden, bei dem ich mir sicher wäre, dass es was gutes ist.

Das Olympus hauptsächlich weil es  abgedichtet ist.


----------



## FlyKilla (29. Januar 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Was fotografierst du denn hauptsächlich?
> Das von dir genannte Objektiv ist nicht wirklich der Hit.


Das hatten wir hier schon mal alles durchgekaut.
Kaufberatung: Kamera fürs Bergsteigen
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (29. Januar 2019)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Das hatten wir hier schon mal alles durchgekaut.
> Kaufberatung: Kamera fürs Bergsteigen
> Gruß, Fly



 ich blick hier nicht mehr durch, wer wann was gefragt hat 

Aber in dem Fall ist es ausreichend. 
Am Anfang hatte ich auch die durchschnittlichen Objektive. Als ich dann mal mehr Geld in ein besseres Objektiv investiert habe, wollte ich nie mehr das alte nutzen 
Auch gute Objektive bekommt man gebraucht teilweise sehr günstig.


----------



## FlyKilla (29. Januar 2019)

So sehe ich das auch. Gegen ein gepflegtes gebrauchtes ist nichts einzuwenden. Da kann man sich Gläser holen die neu eine Stange Geld kosten. Und auch nach 3-4 Jahren hat es nichts an Qualität eingebüßt.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## labernet (30. Januar 2019)

Frage ist halt noch immer, welches Glas, welches kann man empfehlen. Hab nichts gegen gebraucht gekauft.

Reicht eventuell sogar eine Festbrennweite für solche Touren? Da ein Objektivwechsel sich relativ schwer gestalten kann.


----------



## XT1024 (30. Januar 2019)

Du kennst doch das Einsatzgebiet. Ob *eine* Festbrennweite reicht oder welche, musst du wissen - oder herausfinden.


labernet schrieb:


> Frage ist halt noch immer, welches Glas, welches kann man empfehlen.


12-35/40 2.8 - die werden außer in Preis, Reichweite und Gewicht wohl nicht schlechter als das Lumix 12-60 sein. 


Fang doch mal mit konkreten Anforderungen oder wenigstens einem Brennweitenbereich an.
Wenn es deutlich über 100 mm sein müssen, ist ja egal, wie gut auch immer diese 2.8er Zooms sind und das 15 1.7 hilft dann auch nicht.



Festbrennweiten sind sicher ganz toll aber so ganz ohne Standardzoom?  Da genau das defekt ist, würde *ich* es als Erstes adäquat (unten 12mm) ersetzen wollen.


----------



## FlyKilla (30. Januar 2019)

labernet schrieb:


> Frage ist halt noch immer, welches Glas, welches kann man empfehlen. Hab nichts gegen gebraucht gekauft.
> 
> Reicht eventuell sogar eine Festbrennweite für solche Touren? Da ein Objektivwechsel sich relativ schwer gestalten kann.


Eine Festbrennweite macht bei deinem Einsatzgebiet überhaupt keinen Sinn. Weil da bist du der "Zoom", indem vor oder zurück gehst. Das dürfte in den Bergen schwierig sein. Also würde das 14-150mm schon Sinn machen. Es ist zwar nicht sonderlich lichtstark, aber das kann man mit hochschrauben vom Iso wert ausgleichen.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Februar 2019)

labernet schrieb:


> Das Olympus hauptsächlich weil es  abgedichtet ist.


Sollte das Panasonic 12-60 aber auch sein und das zu einem vertretbaren preis. Allerdings hat es "hinten heraus" auch weniger brennweite. Mal davon ab würde ich eh dazu tendieren, größere brennweiten-spannen auf mehrere objektive zu verteilen.

Und nochmal Sayda...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Februar 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Sollte das Panasonic 12-60 aber auch sein und das zu einem vertretbaren preis. Allerdings hat es "hinten heraus" auch weniger brennweite. Mal davon ab würde ich eh dazu tendieren, größere brennweiten-spannen auf mehrere objektive zu verteilen.
> 
> Und nochmal Sayda...
> 
> ...



Ein gut gelungenes Bild!  Genau im richtigen Moment abgedrückt und der fliegende Schnee ist ziemlich scharf.  Klasse!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Februar 2019)

Das bild war aber nur ein glückstreffer sprich ich hab`s kommen sehen->kamera eingeschaltet+hoch gezogen->anvisiert->ausgelöst. Der fotograf neben mir hat`s nicht mehr erwischt. 

Und noch ein bild aus sayda. Es gab nach dem skikjöring noch ein normales schneemobil-rennen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und irgendwie hab ich beim auswerten der bilder gerade bemerkt, das sich die kamera zu dem zeitpunkt "eingeschossen" haben muß. Der ausschuss wird zum ende weniger.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Februar 2019)

So, diesmal war ich in Geyer...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Februar 2019)

Trippel-post...
Schneedusche in geyer...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (14. Februar 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Trippel-post...
> Schneedusche in geyer...


Ja, ist ein büschen ruhig hier. Da ich mich mit meinem Roller lang gemacht habe, konnte ich die letzten Wochen auch nicht los. Aber bald wieder. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (14. Februar 2019)

Ich könnte nur Handybilder beisteuern


----------



## kero81 (14. Februar 2019)

Ich ziehe am 1.3. in eine neue Wohnung und bin zur Zeit mit Packen und Ausmisten beschäftigt. Ab März kommen von mir auch wieder Bilder!


----------



## labernet (15. Februar 2019)

bei mir dauerts leider noch ne zeit, bis ich wieder ein glas für die Kamera hab, ansonsten auch nur das ein oder andere Handybild ><


----------



## Rwk (16. Februar 2019)

Panotest mit dem EF-S 10-18mm.


----------



## Rage1988 (18. Februar 2019)

Ich versuche mich aktuell mehr Richtung People / Proträt und über deswegen in den Bereichen etwas mehr. 
Die poste ich dann aber nicht hier, sondern aktuell "nur" manche bei FLickr.
Bisher habe ich dafür von allen möglichen Seiten Lob und Begeisterung bekommen, weswegen ich auf diesem Gebiet noch weitermachen werde.
Dafür muss ich aber meine Ausrüstung noch etwas aufstocken.

Ich werde auch weiterhin Natur und Landschaft fotografieren, aber momentan vorranging People / Porträt.
Deswegen gibt es auch aktuell hier sehr wenig von mir.


----------



## FlyKilla (18. Februar 2019)

Das wäre mir zu anstrengend. Bei Tier und Landschaft meckert wenigstens keiner wenn die Haare mal nicht liegen.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (18. Februar 2019)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Das wäre mir zu anstrengend. Bei Tier und Landschaft meckert wenigstens keiner wenn die Haare mal nicht liegen.
> Gruß, Fly



Naja, ich sage ja den Models, wie sie sich positionieren sollen und was sie machen sollen und danach hat sich bisher keiner beschwert 
Außerdem macht man ja nicht nur ein Foto pro Pose, sondern mehrere und dann ist auf jeden Fall eines dabei, wo alles passt 

Ich finde es bisher ganz interessant, v.a. den Leuten zu sagen, wie sie sich am besten positionieren sollen usw.
V.a. kann man da seiner Kreativität freien Lauf lassen. Teilweise verliere ich mich richtig in den Shootings und irgendwann dann: "Was, verdammt, schon 3 Stunden o0" 
Wenn jetzt alles wieder das Blühen anfängt, werde ich die Shootings auch draußen machen. Mal schauen wie es läuft 

Schnee gab es ja kaum und sonst gibt die Natur aktuell kein schönes Bild.


----------



## FlyKilla (19. Februar 2019)

Wenn es dir Spaß macht, wunderbar! Das ist ja auch nur meine Meinung. Ich liebe es nun mal raus in die Stadt oder Natur zu gehen. Um zu schauen was mir vor die Linse kommt. Manchmal habe ich kein genaues Ziel. Das andere mal weiß ich genau was auf die Speicherkarte soll. Wenn dabei nette Porträts entstehen, gerne. Das ist aber eher die Ausnahme.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Taitan (20. Februar 2019)

Wie immer: Beautydish, 35mm und Pentax K-5 II


----------



## kero81 (20. Februar 2019)

Buhuhuuuuu... diesen Ausblick werde ich in der neuen Wohnung wohl stark vermissen.


----------



## Lotto (20. Februar 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Buhuhuuuuu... diesen Ausblick werde ich in der neuen Wohnung wohl stark vermissen.



Ausblick auf nen Hochspannungsmast?


----------



## kero81 (21. Februar 2019)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ausblick auf nen Hochspannungsmast?



Ich bin Elektrotechniker, die mag die!


----------



## FlyKilla (22. Februar 2019)

Ich war mit meiner Cam endlich mal wieder Gassi gehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## taks (23. Februar 2019)

Ich will wieder Ferien 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Bild ist komplett ohne Bearbeitung


----------



## FlyKilla (23. Februar 2019)

Lichtertreiben am Paulskloster. Vorspiel vom heutigen Samba Karneval.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## taks (23. Februar 2019)

Lichtertreiben über den Pyramiden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Februar 2019)

Der feuerball war hier schon hinterm horizont...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (24. Februar 2019)

Neben Produkte vom Lichtertreiben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## taks (24. Februar 2019)

Es ist unglaublich was für Mengen an Hieroglyphen die alten Ägypter an die Wände "gezeichnet" haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (24. Februar 2019)

Die hatten damals eben kein Internet, und somit viel Zeit.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Februar 2019)

Es ist echt beeindruckend, wie gut viele dieser in den Stein gehauenen Bilder noch erhalten sind. 

Der Blick zwischen den Mauern durch ist Wahnsinn, was war denn das? Eine Straße?


----------



## taks (24. Februar 2019)

Das war ein "Aussenweg" in einem Tempel, welcher genau weiss ich aber ned mehr ^^

Wobei einige auch restauriert sind.


----------



## FlyKilla (24. Februar 2019)

Samba Karneval.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tante Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Februar 2019)

Ich habe vor einer Weile mal ein altes Nikon E Series 50mm 1.8 Objektiv gekauft. Der Plan war, günstig mit großen Blenden experimentieren zu können und bessere Sternbilder zu schießen.

Leider musste ich dort feststellen, dass sich die Linsen doch qualitativ deutlich weiterentwickelt haben und mein moderneres Kit-Objektiv trotz kleineren Blenden bessere Ergebnisse liefert, wenn man nachts den Himmel fotografiert.


Heute habe ich das E Series trotzdem mal wieder drauf getestet. Das macht schon deutlich andere Bilder ...  interessanterweise werden diese bei großen Blendenöffnungen sehr warm, bei kleinen sehr kühl. 

Hier mal zwei Testaufnahmen. Beide sind noch nachbearbeitet, und vor allem nachgeschärft, da es echt schwierig ist damit manuell wirklich richtig genau scharf zu stellen. Der Algorithmus zum Nachschärfen ist in GIMP 2.10 übrigens wahnsinnig gut geworden!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nachtrag:
Das Forum verändert schon wieder Kompression *und Auflösung* der Bilder.

Hier noch ein paar Daten:
Aufgenommen mit einer Nikon D3300 und dem Nikon E 50mm 1.8, nachbearbeitet mit Dx0 Optics Pro 9 und GIMP 2.10


----------



## taks (28. Februar 2019)

Sobald die Bilder >2 MByte sind werden sie verkleinert/komprimiert.
Drum lade ich immer in 1500x1000 hoch, da bist immer unter 2 MByte.


----------



## Rage1988 (28. Februar 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Sobald die Bilder >2 MByte sind werden sie verkleinert/komprimiert.
> Drum lade ich immer in 1500x1000 hoch, da bist immer unter 2 MByte.



Oder eben bei FLickr und dann hier im Forum verlinken.


----------



## Rage1988 (28. Februar 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor einer Weile mal ein altes Nikon E Series 50mm 1.8 Objektiv gekauft. Der Plan war, günstig mit großen Blenden experimentieren zu können und bessere Sternbilder zu schießen.
> 
> Leider musste ich dort feststellen, dass sich die Linsen doch qualitativ deutlich weiterentwickelt haben und mein moderneres Kit-Objektiv trotz kleineren Blenden bessere Ergebnisse liefert, wenn man nachts den Himmel fotografiert.
> 
> ...



Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Bilder vielleicht deswegen etwas wärmer erscheinen, weil durch die max. offene Blende deutlich mehr Licht durchs Objektiv kommt.
Vielleicht kommt es dann bei dem ein oder anderen Objektiv zu dieser Veränderung.

Aber beide Bilder, die du gepostet hast, sind unscharf, das mit der Pflanze ist für mich noch in Ordnung.
Das ist das Problem bei den DSLRs, weil es selten MF Hilfen gibt.
Jeder Mensch sieht anders und die Sehfähigkeit schwankt am Tag deutlich. Wenn das Bild für dich also scharf erscheint, kann es durchaus unscharf sein.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Februar 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Aber beide Bilder, die du gepostet hast, sind unscharf, das mit der Pflanze ist für mich noch in Ordnung.
> Das ist das Problem bei den DSLRs, weil es selten MF Hilfen gibt.
> Jeder Mensch sieht anders und die Sehfähigkeit schwankt am Tag deutlich. Wenn das Bild für dich also scharf erscheint, kann es durchaus unscharf sein.



Ja, sind sie.  Die Nikon ist schon mit modernen Objektiven und Autofokus nicht so richtig gut,  bei manuellem Fokus zeigt sie nur einen leuchtenden Punkt wenn es so "ungefähr" scharf ist. 
Durch den Mini-Sucher sieht man auch einfach gar nichts. Ich habe jetzt mal eine Sucherlupe bestellt, in der Hoffnung dadurch besser den Fokus einschätzen zu können.

Trotzdem habe ich auch immer das Gefühl, dass alle meine Fotos nur so 90% scharf sind, wenn sie mit großen Blendenöffnungen aufgenommen werden. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher woran das liegt.


----------



## Taitan (28. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

Na gerade alte Linsen legen abgeblendet sehr an Bildqualität zu. Offenblendig sind viele (fast alle) wesentlich unschärfer und auch der (Farb-)Kontrast leidet stark. Ganz unabhängig vom Hersteller.
Astrofotos werden immer im Liveview fokussiert! Nimm einen hellen Stern mittig ins Bild und fokussiere so lange, bis der Punkt (Stern) am KLEINSTEN ist. Wenn das geschehen ist, dann kannst Dir den Bildausschnitt festlegen. 
Auf Autofokus und Fokushilfen darf man sich bei Astrofotos keinesfalls verlassen. Natürlich kannst Dir aber ein Hilfmittel wie z.B. eine Bahtinov Maske für Dein Objektiv basteln oder bestellen...gerade bei mittleren und langen Brennweiten eine enorme Verbesserung!
Das Bild oben mit den Autos wirkt zusätzlich auch ziemlich verwackelt.
Alte Objektive neigen nach meiner Erfahrung deutlich zu Koma, wenn sie offenblendig genutzt werden. Das ist bei neueren Gläsern nicht verschwunden, aber besser geworden.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Februar 2019)

Noch einmal zwei Testbilder:

Nikon E 50mm 1.8,  mit Blende 5.6, ISO 800, 1/320s, Fokus auf unendlich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nikon 18-105 3.5-5.6, mit Blende 5.6, ISO 800, 1/320s, manuell fokussiert, da die billigen Nikon-Objektive keinen Fokusanschlag auf unendlich haben, die Fokusmessung der Kamera hat mir zugestimmt das hier der Fokus richtig liegt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei diesem Licht und mittlerer Blende sieht man tatsächlich sehr wenig Unterschied.

Edit: Ich habe den Verdacht, dass die Unschärfe am 50mm von dem Polfilter kam, den ich drauf hatte. Das muss ich mal testen.


----------



## Taitan (28. Februar 2019)

AF Objektive haben eigentlich NIE einen Anschlag genau auf Unendlich. Bei manuellen Objektiven ist häufig (nicht immer) ein Anschlag auf Unendlich. 
Die beiden Bilder weisen für mich nun keine großen Unterschiede auf. Allerdings bin ich nun auch kein Pixelpeeper.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Februar 2019)

Taitan schrieb:


> AF Objektive haben eigentlich NIE einen Anschlag genau auf Unendlich.


Warum eigentlich nicht? Damit die Kamera auch beim Blick in die Unendlichkeit noch pumpen kann um den richtigen Fokus zu finden? Oder einfach, weil es billiger ist und die meisten AF Objektive wenig manuell betrieben werden?


Taitan schrieb:


> Die beiden Bilder weisen für mich nun keine großen Unterschiede auf. Allerdings bin ich nun auch kein Pixelpeeper.


Für mich auch nicht. Minimale Farbunterschiede, allerdings habe ich vergessen den Weißabgleich aus dem Auto-Betrieb zu nehmen, insofern ist das nicht aussagekräftig.

In der Schärfe tun die sich nicht viel. Man muss aber auch sagen, dass zwischen 1.8 und 5.6 Blende natürlich ein deutlicher Unterschied besteht, aber mit größeren Öffnungen kann mein Kit-Objektiv nicht mithalten. Das Ziel war ja ein direkter Vergleich bei identischen Einstellungen.

Für die Bilder hatte kein Objektiv einen Filter drauf.  Ich verdächtige immer noch meinen 52mm Polfilter, Unschärfe zu erzeugen. Den Verdacht hatte ich auch schon mal mit dem Ding auf einem anderen Objektiv.


----------



## Taitan (28. Februar 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich nicht? Damit die Kamera auch beim Blick in die Unendlichkeit noch pumpen kann um den richtigen Fokus zu finden? Oder einfach, weil es billiger ist und die meisten AF Objektive wenig manuell betrieben werden?



Das Messsystem fährt quasi den Sollwert (=unendlich) an und darüber hinaus. Dann stellt es fest, dass der Sollwert nun in einer anderen Richtung liegt als zuvor und fährt zurück. Irgendwann greift dann ein Abbruchkriterium und AF System meldet "scharf". Kurz ausgedrückt. Bei richtig langen Tüten (große Objektive mit langen Brennweiten) gabs diesen "Überhang" schon zu analogen Zeiten um ggf. Wärmedehnungseffekte auszugleichen. 

Filter (jeder Art) nur benutzen, wenn sie wirklich gebraucht werden!


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Februar 2019)

Taitan schrieb:


> Das Messsystem fährt quasi den Sollwert (=unendlich) an und darüber hinaus. Dann stellt es fest, dass der Sollwert nun in einer anderen Richtung liegt als zuvor und fährt zurück. Irgendwann greift dann ein Abbruchkriterium und AF System meldet "scharf". Kurz ausgedrückt. Bei richtig langen Tüten (große Objektive mit langen Brennweiten) gabs diesen "Überhang" schon zu analogen Zeiten um ggf. Wärmedehnungseffekte auszugleichen.


... das ist, was ich mit "pumpen" des Fokus meinte.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Februar 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor einer Weile mal ein altes Nikon E Series 50mm 1.8 Objektiv gekauft. Der Plan war, günstig mit großen Blenden experimentieren zu können und bessere Sternbilder zu schießen.
> Leider musste ich dort feststellen, dass sich die Linsen doch qualitativ deutlich weiterentwickelt haben und mein moderneres Kit-Objektiv trotz kleineren Blenden bessere Ergebnisse liefert, wenn man nachts den Himmel fotografiert.


Gerade bei alten objektiven muß man schauen was man kauft. Da ist viel müll mit dabei aber auch ein paar teile, die sich in sachen schärfe vor aktuellen top-objektiven nicht verstecken brauchen. Für pentax gibt es da eine liste, aber wie es bei nikon aussieht weiß ich nicht.


Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ja, sind sie. Die Nikon ist schon mit modernen Objektiven und Autofokus nicht so richtig gut, bei manuellem Fokus zeigt sie nur einen leuchtenden Punkt wenn es so "ungefähr" scharf ist.


Wenn deine nikon schon probleme mit aktuellen AF-objektiven hat, dann solltest du den body plus die objektive ab zum service schicken. Da muß alles mal justiert werden und eine AF-feinjustierung wird der "kleinste" body von nikon wohl nicht haben.
Und wenn beim manuellen fokussieren der rote punkt im sucher kommt (dann misst nur der mittlere), dann muß es scharf sein! (also so scharf wie das objektiv her gibt) Wenn du dem Phasen-AF aber nicht traust, dann fokussiere mal mittels fokus-peaking im live-view.


> Durch den Mini-Sucher sieht man auch einfach gar nichts. Ich habe jetzt mal eine Sucherlupe bestellt, in der Hoffnung dadurch besser den Fokus einschätzen zu können.


Welchen "mini-sucher"? Wenn du damit den normalen sucher meinst, der zeigt dir halt das an, was die linse her gibt. Wenn du darüber "auf sicht" fokussieren willst, wirst du eine andere mattscheibe brauchen. Die standard-scheiben sind dafür eher nicht zu gebrauchen.


Taitan schrieb:


> AF Objektive haben eigentlich NIE einen Anschlag genau auf Unendlich. Bei manuellen Objektiven ist häufig (nicht immer) ein Anschlag auf Unendlich.


Die einzigen objektive die einen anschlag auf unendlich haben könnten, sind festbrennweiten. Bei zoom`s geht das eh nicht wirklich, da die minimale und die maximale brennweite ein unterschiedliches "unendlich" haben.


----------



## Rage1988 (28. Februar 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ja, sind sie.  Die Nikon ist schon mit modernen Objektiven und Autofokus nicht so richtig gut,  bei manuellem Fokus zeigt sie nur einen leuchtenden Punkt wenn es so "ungefähr" scharf ist.
> Durch den Mini-Sucher sieht man auch einfach gar nichts. Ich habe jetzt mal eine Sucherlupe bestellt, in der Hoffnung dadurch besser den Fokus einschätzen zu können.
> 
> Trotzdem habe ich auch immer das Gefühl, dass alle meine Fotos nur so 90% scharf sind, wenn sie mit großen Blendenöffnungen aufgenommen werden. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher woran das liegt.



Jedes Objektiv hat einen Blendenbereich, wo es am schärfsten ist. Der liegt meistens zwischen F5.6 und 11. Mit F8 solltest du meistens richtig liegen.

Warum hast du den Polfilter immer drauf?
Dann brauchst du dich über eventuelle Farbstiche nicht wundern.
Außerdem kann der verantwortlich sein, dass der AF länger braucht oder nicht richtig fokussiert.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Februar 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn deine nikon schon probleme mit aktuellen AF-objektiven hat, dann solltest du den body plus die objektive ab zum service schicken. Da muß alles mal justiert werden und eine AF-feinjustierung wird der "kleinste" body von nikon wohl nicht haben.
> Und wenn beim manuellen fokussieren der rote punkt im sucher kommt (dann misst nur der mittlere), dann muß es scharf sein! (also so scharf wie das objektiv her gibt) Wenn du dem Phasen-AF aber nicht traust, dann fokussiere mal mittels fokus-peaking im live-view.


Nee, die D3300 ist einfach schlecht was den Autofokus angeht. Bei der 3000er Serie werden einige Funktionen mit voller Absicht ziemlich downgegradet. Die neueren Modelle werden witzigerweise nur schlechter, da fallen immer mehr Funktionen einfach weg.

Ich habe mir jetzt mal eine Mattscheibe mit Fokushilfe bestellt. Mal schauen, ob es damit besser wird.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Welchen "mini-sucher"? Wenn du damit den normalen sucher meinst, der zeigt dir halt das an, was die linse her gibt. Wenn du darüber "auf sicht" fokussieren willst, wirst du eine andere mattscheibe brauchen. Die standard-scheiben sind dafür eher nicht zu gebrauchen.


Ich finde, dass die Größe des Bildes im Sucher einfach winzig ist. Das hätte man besser machen können.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Februar 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nee, die D3300 ist einfach schlecht was den Autofokus angeht. Bei der 3000er Serie werden einige Funktionen mit voller Absicht ziemlich downgegradet. Die neueren Modelle werden witzigerweise nur schlechter, da fallen immer mehr Funktionen einfach weg.


Woran machst du das fest? Ein autofokus hat so scharf wie möglich zu stellen, egal ob mit einem oder 1 mio. fokus-punkte. Dafür darf das modul auch länger brauchen. (gute sind schnell, schlechte AF-module eher langsam) Macht es das nicht, dann ist der AF oder das objektiv dejustiert. Pentax hatte damit unter hoya mal sehr lange probleme, weshalb sie wohl auch die erste reinigung+justage, innerhalb der ersten 2 jahre nach kauf, kostenlos angeboten wird.
Von daher solltest du erstmal das ganze equip zu nikon zur justage schicken.


> Ich habe mir jetzt mal eine Mattscheibe mit Fokushilfe bestellt. Mal schauen, ob es damit besser wird.


Kannst du deine mattscheibe einfach so tauschen? Das ist i.d.r. nicht vor gesehen und soll dann durch den service gemacht werden. (wenn es überhaupt geht)


> Ich finde, dass die Größe des Bildes im Sucher einfach winzig ist. Das hätte man besser machen können.


Dein sucher wird wie meiner sein, also normal. Als brillenträger (solltest du einer sein) ist das vieleicht etwas unpraktisch, da man mit brille das auge nicht bis kurz vor den sucher bekommt. Für sowas kann man aber eigentlich die dioptrin am sucher verstellen.


----------



## kero81 (28. Februar 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Oder eben bei FLickr und dann hier im Forum verlinken.



Ich glaub das dürfen wir eigentlich garnicht. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, steht das so in den Foren Regeln.


----------



## Rage1988 (28. Februar 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nee, die D3300 ist einfach schlecht was den Autofokus angeht. Bei der 3000er Serie werden einige Funktionen mit voller Absicht ziemlich downgegradet. Die neueren Modelle werden witzigerweise nur schlechter, da fallen immer mehr Funktionen einfach weg.
> 
> Ich habe mir jetzt mal eine Mattscheibe mit Fokushilfe bestellt. Mal schauen, ob es damit besser wird.
> 
> Ich finde, dass die Größe des Bildes im Sucher einfach winzig ist. Das hätte man besser machen können.



Also dein Sucher vergrößert um das 0,85 fache, was eigentlich sehr gut ist, außer man hat eine Brille, dann könnte man etwas Probleme haben.

Was an deinem Sucher aber blöd ist, ist, dass er nur 95% Bildfeldabdeckung hat. D.h. du siehst im Sucher nicht das Bild, das gemacht wird, sondern nur 95%.


@kero81: Solange das Bilder hochladen hier so steinzeitlich ist, nutze ich weiterhin Flickr. Irgendein Mod hat auch damals mal geschrieben, dass sie das dulden würden.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Februar 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Stryke7 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das mache ich an meiner Erfahrung aus vier oder fünf Jahren  mit dieser Kamera fest. Ich bin sicher, es gibt auch diverse  Fachzeitschriften die mir recht geben würden.
Einmaliges Fokussieren  bei gutem Licht klappt ganz gut. Mit den "relativ" wenigen Fokuspunkten  kann man sich arrangieren, und die Kamera trifft den Fokus dann auch  ganz gut.

Schon bei mäßigem Licht wird es schlecht. Da pumpt sie  gerne mal durch den gesamten Fokusbereich, häufig ohne am Ende ein gutes  Ergebnis zu erlangen. Wir reden hier von Lichtbedingungen, wo manuelles  Fokussieren über den Sucher noch problemlos möglich ist.

Der nachgeführte Fokus ist meiner Erfahrung nach ein reiner Marketing-Witz und hat keine nennenswerte Funktion. 

Beim  Filmen wird es noch mieser: Automatische Nachführung des Fokus bleibt  unbrauchbar, aber hier funktioniert nicht mal einmaliges Fokussieren.  Selbst bei besten Lichtbedingungen pumpt die Kamera *immer *einmal  durch den ganzen Fokusbereich. Ich glaube, das liegt daran, dass die  Fokusmessung normalerweise nur über das Prisma erfolgt, welches  natürlich beim Filmen nicht zur Verfügung steht. 
Das macht den  Autofokus beim Filmen aber vollständig unbrauchbar. Bei ruhigen Szenen  kann man vorher einmal fokussieren und ihn dann auf manuell umschalten,  ansonsten kann man nur manuell arbeiten.

Das hat nichts mit der Justage zu tun, die Kamera ist einfach nicht gut, was den Autofokus betrifft.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Stryke7 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, die ist mit einem Federbügel unter das Prisma geklemmt.  Muss ich eh mal wieder rausnehmen um den ganzen Dreck dort zu entfernen.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Stryke7 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin kein Brillenträger. Den Dioptrin-Ausgleich habe ich so ungefähr  passend eingestellt. Das hätte zudem auch keinen Einfluss: Wenn der Dioptrin-Ausgleich falsch ist, sieht man alles etwas unscharf, aber der "schärfste" Punkt wäre noch immer derselbe. 
Seltsamerweise gibt Nikon nicht an, was hier der  0-Wert ist. Stattdessen steht im Handbuch folgendes, was ich euch nicht  vorenthalten möchte:


			
				Nikon D3300 Manual (EU) schrieb:
			
		

> After removing  the lens cap, rotate the diopter adjustment control until the focus  points are in sharp focus. When operating the control with your eye to  the viewfinder, be careful not to put your fingers or fingernails in  your eye.




Worauf  es mir aber ankommt: Es wäre möglich gewesen, das gesamte Abbild des  Viewfinders darin deutlich größer darzustellen. Das wäre vielleicht für  Brillenträger doof, da diese dann die Ecken nicht mehr sehen würden,  aber man könnte immerhin deutlich besser den Fokus einschätzen.



kero81 schrieb:


> Ich glaub das dürfen wir eigentlich garnicht. Wenn  mich nicht alles täuscht, steht das so in den Foren Regeln.


In der Tat:


			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder müssen im Forum hochgeladen werden (Anleitung), externe Bilder werden nur als Link angezeigt.


Allerdings sehe ich hier ein Problem: Der Bilder-Upload  ist nunmal echt mies und das ist ZAM auch bekannt, wird aber nicht  geändert.
Zudem werden diverse Regeln mittlerweile anders ausgelegt, als sie geschrieben wurden, Beispiele:


			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder über 900 Pixel Breite sind außerhalb von Bilder-Threads nur als Anhang oder Link/Thumbnail in Beiträge zu integrieren.
> Die Forensprache ist Deutsch. Das schließt deutsche Rechtschreibung und Zeichensetzung mit ein.


Beides vollkommen ignorierte Regeln ... 



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Also dein Sucher vergrößert um das 0,85 fache, was eigentlich sehr gut ist, außer man hat eine Brille, dann könnte man etwas Probleme haben.
> 
> Was an deinem Sucher aber blöd ist, ist, dass er nur 95% Bildfeldabdeckung hat. D.h. du siehst im Sucher nicht das Bild, das gemacht wird, sondern nur 95%.


Ja, das ist doof, aber damit kann man sich arrangieren. In vielen Situationen macht das keinen Unterschied, und den Rand abschneiden kann man notfalls immer noch in der Verarbeitung machen. Das ist wirklich das kleinste Problem dieses Suchers.

Ich muss mal in den Elektro"fach"handel meines Vertrauens gehen und testen, ob der Sucher bei anderen Kameras oder Herstellern besser ist.


Rage1988 schrieb:


> @kero81: Solange das Bilder hochladen hier so steinzeitlich ist, nutze  ich weiterhin Flickr. Irgendein Mod hat auch damals mal geschrieben,  dass sie das dulden würden.


Noch schlimmer finde ich, dass man mittlerweile nicht mal mehr einstellen kann, wie die Bilder dargestellt werden. Früher konnte man Größe und Position der Bilder über den Texteditor bestimmen, mittlerweile macht das Forum was es will.


----------



## Rage1988 (28. Februar 2019)

Also so blöd das jetzt auch klingen mag: Die D3300 war nicht wirklich teuer und ist eine Einsteigerkamera. Irgendwo muss man eben Kompromisse eingehen oder man muss das 2 bis 4-fache zahlen.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Februar 2019)

Da stimme ich vollkommen zu. Ich überlege zur Zeit, ob ich mir eine andere kaufen sollte.


----------



## Taitan (28. Februar 2019)

Klingt nach einem verdecktem Autofokusmodul. Wenn schon die Mattscheibe dreckig ist, wird es unten im Kameraboden (wo das AF Modul sitzt) auch nicht besser aussehen. Puste im Mirror up Modus mal den Boden mit einem Blasebalg aus. Hilft manchmal Wunder.


----------



## Rage1988 (28. Februar 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Da stimme ich vollkommen zu. Ich überlege zur Zeit, ob ich mir eine andere kaufen sollte.



Also wenn du der Meinung bist, dass sich deine Fotografie wegen der Kamera nicht mehr weiterentwickelt, würde ich auf eine neue Kamera umsteigen.

Bei mir war es damals mit meiner Nikon DSLR auch so. Seit ich jetzt seit einem Jahr mit modernen DSLMs fotografiere, habe ich mich mehr weiterentwickelt, als in den Jahren davor.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Februar 2019)

Taitan schrieb:


> Klingt nach einem verdecktem Autofokusmodul. Wenn  schon die Mattscheibe dreckig ist, wird es unten im Kameraboden (wo das  AF Modul sitzt) auch nicht besser aussehen. Puste im Mirror up Modus mal  den Boden mit einem Blasebalg aus. Hilft manchmal Wunder.



Am Boden der Kamera ist einfach nur Filz geklebt. Der Autofokus sitzt mWn im Prisma.


Rage1988 schrieb:


> Also wenn du der Meinung bist, dass sich deine Fotografie wegen der Kamera nicht mehr weiterentwickelt, würde ich auf eine neue Kamera umsteigen.
> 
> Bei mir war es damals mit meiner Nikon DSLR auch so. Seit ich jetzt seit einem Jahr mit modernen DSLMs fotografiere, habe ich mich mehr weiterentwickelt, als in den Jahren davor.



Hm, ja ich ziehe es in Betracht. Ich schaue gerade nach gebrauchten Vollformat-Kameras oder Spiegellosen. Bin noch unentschlossen und muss schauen, welche anderen Ausgaben in nächster Zeit ausstehen.


----------



## Taitan (28. Februar 2019)

Oben im Prisma bzw. Spiegelkasten sitzt die Belixhtungsmessung. Der PhasenAF sitzt unten im Boden hinter dem Hauptspiegel.
Nikon D3300 : l’autofocus | QuestionsPhoto


----------



## Stryke7 (1. März 2019)

Taitan schrieb:


> Oben im Prisma bzw. Spiegelkasten sitzt die Belixhtungsmessung. Der PhasenAF sitzt unten im Boden hinter dem Hauptspiegel.
> Nikon D3300 : l’autofocus | QuestionsPhoto



Du hast Recht, habe gerade nachgeschaut.


----------



## kero81 (1. März 2019)

Boah ey... bin ja gerade am Umziehen... Pfffff, ich mag keine Möbel mehr schleppen.  Sobald ich fertig bin gehts schnurstracks zu irgend einem Wasserfall Fotos machen. Habe das schon seit letztem Jahr Sommer mit nem Kumpel geplant, aber iwie kommen wir nie dazu.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. März 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das mache ich an meiner Erfahrung aus vier oder fünf Jahren  mit dieser Kamera fest. Ich bin sicher, es gibt auch diverse  Fachzeitschriften die mir recht geben würden.
> Einmaliges Fokussieren  bei gutem Licht klappt ganz gut. Mit den "relativ" wenigen Fokuspunkten  kann man sich arrangieren, und die Kamera trifft den Fokus dann auch  ganz gut.


Jetzt hab ich mir erstmal die technischen daten deiner kamera angeschaut. Der AF hat 11 fokus-messfelder, aber nur einer davon ist ein kreuz-sensor. Die restlichen 10 sind linien-sensoren und die sind quasi unbarachbar. (das ist zufall, wenn die etwas treffen)
Wie hast du deinen AF also eingestellt? Ich würde nur den mittleren nutzen, da das der kreuz-sensor ist.


> Beim  Filmen wird es noch mieser: Automatische Nachführung des Fokus bleibt  unbrauchbar, aber hier funktioniert nicht mal einmaliges Fokussieren.  Selbst bei besten Lichtbedingungen pumpt die Kamera *immer *einmal  durch den ganzen Fokusbereich. Ich glaube, das liegt daran, dass die  Fokusmessung normalerweise nur über das Prisma erfolgt, welches  natürlich beim Filmen nicht zur Verfügung steht.


Beim filmen ist deine kamera aber im live view-modus. (bildausgabe über bildschirm) Da macht der phasen-AF des AF-moduls garnichts und es wird via kontrast-AF fokussiert. Aber nach fokussieren macht meine kamera da auch nicht. Die dinger sind halt zum fotografieren gedacht.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. März 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mir erstmal die technischen daten deiner kamera angeschaut. Der AF hat 11 fokus-messfelder, aber nur einer davon ist ein kreuz-sensor. Die restlichen 10 sind linien-sensoren und die sind quasi unbarachbar. (das ist zufall, wenn die etwas treffen)
> Wie hast du deinen AF also eingestellt? Ich würde nur den mittleren nutzen, da das der kreuz-sensor ist.


Ich nutze fast immer die Spot-Messung, und wechsle dann zwischen den verschiedenen Messpunkten, je nachdem was ich gerade fotografieren will. Bei gutem Licht liegen die Linien-Sensoren schon noch halbwegs richtig.

Aber wie du erkannt hast ... so richtig geil ist das ganze Fokus-System der Kamera nicht.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Beim filmen ist deine kamera aber im live view-modus. (bildausgabe über bildschirm) Da macht der phasen-AF des AF-moduls garnichts und es wird via kontrast-AF fokussiert. Aber nach fokussieren macht meine kamera da auch nicht. Die dinger sind halt zum fotografieren gedacht.



Offiziell kann sie das, aber es ist halt einfach echt schlecht. Wenn beim Filmen der Fokus einmal bis an beide Anschläge fährt und dann um dann neu zu fokussieren, kann man die Aufnahme meist wegwerfen.  Die Motivverfolgung war wohl ein Witz der Marketingabteilung.


----------



## fotoman (1. März 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Aber wie du erkannt hast ... so richtig geil ist das ganze Fokus-System der Kamera nicht.


Es hat halt durchaus seinen Grund, warum nicht nur Nikon für Kameras mit identischem Sensor, aber besserer Ausstattung (inkl. AF) teils bedeutend mehr Geld verlangt.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die Motivverfolgung war wohl ein Witz der Marketingabteilung.


Sie war es nicht nur, sie ist es bei heute. Die einzigen (mir bekannten, vermutlich gibt es auch dort wieder irgendwelche "Exoten") DSLRs, die das einigermaßen können, sind die Canons mit DualPixel-AF. Der ist dann aber wieder so "seltsam" konstruiert, dass er nur bei LV nutzbar ist. Jeder 200€ Camcorder kann das besser.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. März 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Bei gutem Licht liegen die Linien-Sensoren schon noch halbwegs richtig.


Wenn ich mich richtig entsinne liegt das dann aber nicht am guten licht, sondern an horizontalen linien. Vertikale dürften die linien-sensoren nicht erkennen.


fotoman schrieb:


> Es hat halt durchaus seinen Grund, warum nicht nur Nikon für Kameras mit identischem Sensor, aber besserer Ausstattung (inkl. AF) teils bedeutend mehr Geld verlangt.


Und dennoch muß der mittlere kreuz-sensor treffen. Bei der billigsten canon macht er das ja auch.
Die steigerung im AF-system liegt eher darin, das mehr AF-felder bzw. auch mehr kreuz- und doppelkreuz-sensoren verbaut sind. Dazu fehlen den einsteiger-kameras sensoren, die speziell auf lichtstarke objektive ausgelegt sind.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. März 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig entsinne liegt das dann aber nicht am guten licht, sondern an horizontalen linien. Vertikale dürften die linien-sensoren nicht erkennen.



Damit habe ich mich noch nie so detailliert beschäftigt. Das sollte ich mal testen.


----------



## Taitan (4. März 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mir erstmal die technischen daten deiner kamera angeschaut. Der AF hat 11 fokus-messfelder, aber nur einer davon ist ein kreuz-sensor. Die restlichen 10 sind linien-sensoren und die sind quasi unbarachbar. (das ist zufall, wenn die etwas treffen)
> Wie hast du deinen AF also eingestellt? Ich würde nur den mittleren nutzen, da das der kreuz-sensor ist.



Zeitgemäß sind Liniensensoren nicht mehr. Das stimmt. Aber auch die uralte Canon 5D mark II hat nur einen mittigen Kreuzsensor und (ich glaub 8 Liniensensoren ringsum. Und diese Kamera hat unzähligen Berufsfotografen jahrelang gute Dienste erwiesen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. März 2019)

Taitan schrieb:


> Zeitgemäß sind Liniensensoren nicht mehr. Das stimmt. Aber auch die uralte Canon 5D mark II hat nur einen mittigen Kreuzsensor und (ich glaub 8 Liniensensoren ringsum. Und diese Kamera hat unzähligen Berufsfotografen jahrelang gute Dienste erwiesen.


Das mag sein, aber das gute stück hat auch schon ein paar jährchen auf dem buckel.  Dazu ist halt auch immer die frage wofür sie eingesetzt wurde. Bei stilleben oder potrait gibt es sicher keine probleme mit den linien-sensoren, wenn sie der fotograf überhaupt aktiv hat. Aber wo schnell und zuverlässig fokussiert werden muß wird sich das sicherlich keiner mehr an tun.
Allerdings muß man jetzt auch keinen overkill betreiben und wer weiß wie viele kreuz- und doppelkreuz-sensoren in der kamera haben. Ich hab um die mitte herum glaub ich 25 kreuz und davon 3 doppelkreuz-sensoren. Die restlichen 8 sind linien-sensoren, die ich aber eh nie verwende und ich bin damit recht zufrieden. Jetzt ist zwar der pentax-AF als langsam verschrien, nur sehe ich das garnicht so. Wenn ich das gute, alte tokina 80-200 2.8 (witziger weise hat das einen "langsamen" stangen-AF) drauf schraube, bin ich mit meiner kamera beim fokussieren schneller als das meiste vom großen rest. (bei leichten body`s merkt man dann wie sich die kamera drehen will, weil das tokina noch massiv alu ist  )

Und damit auch mal wieder ein bild kommt... (auch wenn hier sicherlich keiner mehr den winter sehen kann)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(das ketten-quad war mit das genialste teil was da herum gefahren ist und kommt auch gleich nach einem pistenbulli )


----------



## Stryke7 (7. März 2019)

Kurzes Mini-Update zum Thema Fokus:

Ohne Filter vor dem Objektiv funktioniert jedenfalls schon mal der kleine Leuchte-Punkt besser, der einem anzeigt wann die Kamera denkt, dass nun der Fokus richtig liegt. 

In den nächsten Tagen sollte meine Sucherlupe kommen, und irgendwann innerhalb der nächsten 7 Wochen auch die Mattscheibe mit Schnittbildindikator. Mal schauen ob es dann besser wird.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. März 2019)

Mal noch ein bild aus geyer... (mal sehen, wann meine rallye-saison wieder los geht )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fotoman (8. März 2019)

Taitan schrieb:


> Zeitgemäß sind Liniensensoren nicht mehr. Das stimmt. Aber auch die uralte Canon 5D mark II hat nur einen mittigen Kreuzsensor und (ich glaub 8 Liniensensoren ringsum. Und diese Kamera hat unzähligen Berufsfotografen jahrelang gute Dienste erwiesen.


Die haben dann in kritischen Situationen die Liniensensoren schlicht nicht genutzt.

Da der AF aus bedeutend mehr wie nur dem AF-Sensor besteht, hat sich dort zwar in den vergangenen Jahren noch sehr viel getan. Trotzdem baut Nikon bewusst Unterschiede zum jeweiligen Topmodell ein.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und dennoch muß der mittlere kreuz-sensor  treffen.


Wenn alles stimmt, ja. Ohne passendes  Vergleichequipment ist es aber nahezu unmöglich zu ermitteln, wo ein  denkbarer technischer Fehler liegen könnte.

Von diesem "müsste treffen" habe ich damals bei Canon (mit der 10D und 20D) mit dem EF 50/1.8 II auch geträumt. Mehr wie ein Traum war es aber nicht, erst mit der 1D MKIIn hat dann auch das 50/1.8 II zuverlässig bei offenblende getroffen. An der Schärfentiefe lag es nicht, das 100/2 USM oder 135/2 USM haben auch mit 10D/20D immer dort getroffen, wo sie sollten.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ohne Filter vor dem Objektiv funktioniert  jedenfalls schon mal der kleine Leuchte-Punkt besser, der einem anzeigt  wann die Kamera denkt, dass nun der Fokus richtig liegt.


Jetzt  sage uns bitte nicht, dass Du einen linearen Polfilter nutzen möchtest.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. März 2019)

fotoman schrieb:


> Jetzt  sage uns bitte nicht, dass Du einen linearen Polfilter nutzen möchtest.


Kann man überhaupt noch andere, als zirkuläre, Polfilter kaufen?  
Das Problem wäre ja sonst sehr weit verbreitet.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. März 2019)

Die Sucherlupe ist da. Ich habe mal versucht, durch den Sucher zu fotografieren. 

Die vergrößerte Abbildung macht einen mächtigen Unterschied. Man muss zwar sein Auge leicht vor dem Sucher bewegen um auch die letzte Ecke noch zu sehen, aber für das manuelle Fokussieren hat das einen riesigen Unterschied gemacht. 

Tatsächlich schaffe ich es nun, ungefähr so präzise wie der Autofokus zu fokussieren, mal besser, mal schlechter als dieser. 
Man muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass die Kit-Objektive einen seeeehr übersensiblen Fokusring haben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am alten 50mm Objektiv habe ich dafür so einen langen Hebel,  der mir deutlich mehr Präzision verschafft. Damit kann man nun sehr gut arbeiten.




Das alte Objektiv hat übrigens ganz eindeutig Probleme mit hohen Kontrasten. Bei großen Blendenöffnungen habe ich hier deutlich Bleeding von einzelnen Farben über die Kanten hinweg. Welche Farbe es ist, ändert sich mit jeder Blendenstufe. Ab F4 oder so wirds dann langsam erträglich.

Ich glaube, ich muss einfach mal besseres Equipment kaufen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (15. März 2019)

Hast du da vorn immer noch den Filter drauf?
Falls ja, warum? Das mit den Kontrasten hast du hoffentlich ohne Filter getestet.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. März 2019)

Nein, da ist kein Filter drauf. Das kommt aus dem Objektiv selbst.


----------



## taks (16. März 2019)

Endlich mal wieder geschafft die Kamera aus zu packen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. März 2019)

Ich habe noch mal den Fokus meines 50mm Objektiv getestet, und auf diesem Bild hiersieht man sehr schön das Problem:

Ein Terminal erzeugt wunderschön harte Kontraste. Ich habe es schräg von der Seite fokussiert, der Fokuspunkt liegt in der Mitte der Schrift. Das lässt sich daran erkennen, dass diese an der rechten und linken Seite eindeutig aus dem Fokus heraus läuft.

Trotzdem wirkt der Text nirgendwo wirklich scharf. Alle Kanten mit hartem Kontrast verschwimmen eindeutig. Der Verlauf der Farbe ist auf der rechten Seite ebenfalls eindeutig zu sehen. Bei voll geöffneter Blende von 1.8, ist er hier blau, bei 2.8 ist er erfahrungsgemäß rot.

Konklusion: Das Nikon E 50mm 1.8 Objektiv ist einfach schlecht. 
Ist das bei den neuen Versionen des Objektivs besser? Oder kann ein anderer Hersteller das besser als Nikon?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (18. März 2019)

Das ist doch ein Bildschirm oder?

Also ein Objektiv an einem Bildschirm zu testen, halte ich für keine gute Idee. Wenn ich mit meinen Kameras den Bildschirm fotografiere, dann flackert der auch immer wieder in einigen Farben.
Je nach Hz Zahl schneller oder langsamer.
Wenn man seitlich auf Bildschirme schaut, sieht bei vielen das Bild auch nochmal anders aus.

Kann es sein, dass du mittlerweile mehr Zeit mit dem Testen verbringst, als mit Fotografieren? 

Wenn du es unbedingt testen möchtest, dann lade dir ein Testchart herunter (Traumflieger-Report: mehr Bildschärfe mit dem Fokus-Detektor), drucke es auf Papier aus und hänge es an eine Stelle, die gleichmäßig hell ausgeleuchtet ist.
Aber eigentlich sollte klar sein, dass das Objektiv nicht der Knaller ist.

Wenn du testest, solltes du aber nicht immer mit der max. Offenblende (1.8) testen, sondern auch mal mit F8.


----------



## kero81 (21. März 2019)

Juhu, gestern hattemich ein Kumpel gefragt ob ich seinen neuen Alfa fotografieren könnte! Da ich ja nach dem Umzug eh Knipsen gehen wollte kam mir das natürlich ganz recht. 

Ist nicht ganz perfekt, aber mir gefällts schon richtig gut. Gibt natürlich Dinge, die mich stören, aber... who cares.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (22. März 2019)

Testshooting mit 80€ Billigbeamer. Macht richtig Spaß und macht Lust auf mehr. Projiziert werden einfach weiße Linien auf schwarzen Grund. Vorne links steht ein RGB LED Stripe.

Pentax K-5 II, 35mm, f/2.4, ISO 500, 60tel sek.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (23. März 2019)

Da ich Krankheitsbbedingt mal wieder ans Haus "gefesselt" bin, habe ich mich auch mal mit Focus Stacking versucht. Aber irgendwie hat die Software an der linken Kannte ein wenig kreativ gearbeitet. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## kero81 (28. März 2019)

Hatte wieder bisschen Zeit um die Auto Bilder zu bearbeiten.  Ist zwar echt viel Arbeit, aber iwie machts ja schon Spaß!


----------



## taks (28. März 2019)

Sieht super aus, nur die Spiegelung auf der Haube stört mich ein bisschen.
Evtl. "Lichter" runter regeln?


----------



## kero81 (30. März 2019)

Hm, könnte ich mal probieren. Vll nur partiell.


----------



## Rage1988 (30. März 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Hm, könnte ich mal probieren. Vll nur partiell.



In Luminar gibt's bspw. Die Funktion Polfilter, damit lässt sich sowas regulieren.
Mit welcher Blende hast du fotografiert und mit welcher Brennweite?
Du hättest z.B. die Schärfentiefe mehr verringern können, dann käme das Auto noch mehr zur Geltung.


----------



## kero81 (30. März 2019)

Boah, da müsste ich in die Exif gucken.  Egal, mein Kumpel is zufrieden und das ist ja die Hauptsache.  

Heute eeeeeendlich wieder Biken gewesen und n paar Fotos gemacht. Licht war blöd, daher viel am Rauschen.


----------



## FlyKilla (31. März 2019)

Hafen Ansichten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## taks (6. April 2019)

Öhm ... ja ... ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (6. April 2019)

2x die Stahlwerke Bremen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. April 2019)

Bei bild 1 zwei bilder übereinander gelegt? (die windräder)
Von mir ist in nächster zeit allerdings nichts an bildern zu erwarten. Es hat sich irgendwo in der mitte ein nerv verklemmt und ich kann nicht wirklich sitzen. (und auto fahren ist entsprechend auch nicht drin-> höchstens illegal unter schmerzen) Das regt mich schon wieder tierisch auf! Letztes jahr um die zeit hatte ich ja knie. Was wohl nächstes jahr kommt??? Es gibt ja noch ein bißchen was, was den dienst verweigern kann.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. April 2019)

Ich war heute mal kurz in der Stadt unterwegs, um noch einmal einen Feldtest mit dem alten E-Series Objektiv zu machen. Hier sind ein paar Bilder davon, die so ziemlich das Beste darstellen, was ich damit hinbekommen habe.

Ich denke, ich werde es wohl durch ein anderes Prime-Objektiv ersetzen müssen. Das E-Series ist einfach nur mäßig scharf, hat deutliche chromatische Aberration, und wann genau der Fokus wirklich sitzt, muss man eher raten. 
Zudem sind in manchen Situationen Kontraste eher seltsam; bei Gegenlicht brechen sich die Farben so mies, dass es aussieht als hätte ich das Bild mit einem 90er-Jahre Camcorder geschossen. 
Mal schauen, wann ich Budget für ein neues habe ... dieses sollte dann einen Hybridfokus haben.

Das letzte Bild ist nun mein neuer Desktophintergrund.


----------



## FlyKilla (7. April 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bei bild 1 zwei bilder übereinander gelegt? (die windräder)


Es sind 3 Bilder. Also wieder ein mal ein HDR. Das mache ich bei solchen Sachen gerne. Die Flügel sollte ich aber noch mal überarbeiten. 





TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Es hat sich irgendwo in der mitte ein nerv verklemmt und ich kann nicht wirklich sitzen.Was wohl nächstes jahr kommt??? Es gibt ja noch ein bißchen was, was den dienst verweigern kann.


Autsch, dann wünsche ich dir mal gute Besserung! Das so etwas sehr schmerzhaft sein kann, weis ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Aber mit guter ärztlichen Versorgung wird es auch wieder.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (7. April 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich war heute mal kurz in der Stadt unterwegs, um noch einmal einen Feldtest mit dem alten E-Series Objektiv zu machen. Hier sind ein paar Bilder davon, die so ziemlich das Beste darstellen, was ich damit hinbekommen habe.
> 
> Ich denke, ich werde es wohl durch ein anderes Prime-Objektiv ersetzen müssen. Das E-Series ist einfach nur mäßig scharf, hat deutliche chromatische Aberration, und wann genau der Fokus wirklich sitzt, muss man eher raten.
> Zudem sind in manchen Situationen Kontraste eher seltsam; bei Gegenlicht brechen sich die Farben so mies, dass es aussieht als hätte ich das Bild mit einem 90er-Jahre Camcorder geschossen.
> ...



Also so hart das jetzt klingen mag, aber bei keinem deiner Motive sticht etwas heraus und bei einigen dieser Bilder Frage ich mich, warum du das fotografiert hast bzw. warum du nur einen merkwürdigen Bereich fotografiert hast, der einfach nicht schön aussieht (z.B Laterne in der dunklen Ecke mit einem Teil vom Torbogen).
Den Torbogen hättest du auch schöner herausstellen können, damit er besser wirkt.
Z.b. mit einer größeren Blende, damit der Torbogen scharf und alles nach dem Torbogen unscharf wird, ohne das man die Häuser an den Seiten sieht.

Zu den HDR Bildern von Flykilla: Ich mag HDR überhaupt nicht. Außerdem hast du dann immer Probleme, wenn sich auf dem Bild etwas bewegt. Dann lieber in der Nachbearbeitung einzelne Bereiche abdunkeln / aufhellen. Das wirkt dann nicht so übertrieben.


----------



## FlyKilla (7. April 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Zu den HDR Bildern von Flykilla: Ich mag HDR überhaupt nicht. Außerdem hast du dann immer Probleme, wenn sich auf dem Bild etwas bewegt. Dann lieber in der Nachbearbeitung einzelne Bereiche abdunkeln / aufhellen. Das wirkt dann nicht so übertrieben.


Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden. Händisch einzelne Bereiche eines Bildes aufzuhellen oder abzudunkeln kann genau so in die Hose gehen. Ich behaupte einfach mal, wenn ich die Windflügel überarbeitet hätte, wäre es wahrscheinlich gar nicht so aufgefallen. Der Vorteil von HDR ist eben das man über oder unter belichtete Bereiche ausblendet. Das wirkt auf einem Foto erstmal falsch, oder ungewohnt. Weil eine Kamera die Szenerie normalerweise anders darstellt. Mir gefällt es jedenfalls jedenfalls. Nicht immer, aber bei komplexen und großen Motiven schon.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Stryke7 (7. April 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Also so hart das jetzt klingen mag, aber bei keinem deiner Motive sticht etwas heraus und bei einigen dieser Bilder Frage ich mich, warum du das fotografiert hast bzw.


Vollkommen ok 

Viele der Bilder, wie zum Beispiel die Hauswand, sind einfach Tests für Tiefenschärfe und Fokus gewesen. 
Die Enten waren einfach süß.


Rage1988 schrieb:


> warum du nur einen merkwürdigen Bereich fotografiert hast, der einfach nicht schön aussieht (z.B Laterne in der dunklen Ecke mit einem Teil vom Torbogen).
> Den Torbogen hättest du auch schöner herausstellen können, damit er besser wirkt.
> Z.b. mit einer größeren Blende, damit der Torbogen scharf und alles nach dem Torbogen unscharf wird, ohne das man die Häuser an den Seiten sieht.


Das wäre tatsächlich eine gute Idee gewesen. 


Rage1988 schrieb:


> Zu den HDR Bildern von Flykilla: Ich mag HDR überhaupt nicht. Außerdem hast du dann immer Probleme, wenn sich auf dem Bild etwas bewegt. Dann lieber in der Nachbearbeitung einzelne Bereiche abdunkeln / aufhellen. Das wirkt dann nicht so übertrieben.


Ich finde HDR auch immer schwierig. Die weißen Farbsäume am Boden, in einem sonst dunkel grauen Himmel sehen einfach seltsam aus. 

Ich fand es hilfreich, mal den Subreddit shittyhdr zu durchstöbern.  Hier findet man viele Beispiele, wie HDR gut aussieht, oder auch nicht.


----------



## Rage1988 (7. April 2019)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden. Händisch einzelne Bereiche eines Bildes aufzuhellen oder abzudunkeln kann genau so in die Hose gehen. Ich behaupte einfach mal, wenn ich die Windflügel überarbeitet hätte, wäre es wahrscheinlich gar nicht so aufgefallen. Der Vorteil von HDR ist eben das man über oder unter belichtete Bereiche ausblendet. Das wirkt auf einem Foto erstmal falsch, oder ungewohnt. Weil eine Kamera die Szenerie normalerweise anders darstellt. Mir gefällt es jedenfalls jedenfalls. Nicht immer, aber bei komplexen und großen Motiven schon.
> Gruß, Fly



Doch ma sieht es auch an dem extrem weißen Schimmer wo sich Himmel und die Natur treffen. Dieser weiße Schimmer zieht sich über alle Bäume und sonstige Objekte am Horizont.


----------



## Rage1988 (7. April 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Vollkommen ok
> 
> Viele der Bilder, wie zum Beispiel die Hauswand, sind einfach Tests für Tiefenschärfe und Fokus gewesen.



Dachte ich mir schon


----------



## der_yappi (7. April 2019)

Mal auf dem Heimweg heute die Kamera meines (neuen) Handys photographisch ausprobiert.

Das Mi A2 Lite ist ganz passabel.

JPEG ein wenig mit Luminar 2018 nach bearbeitet, beschnitten und auf max. 1000px verkleinert exportiert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (9. April 2019)

Uff... ich hab ja jetzt schon n "paar" Bilder mit Lightroom bearbeitet, aber gerade bin ich echt geflasht. Vll. liegts aber auch an der Reaggae Musik, die ich beim bearbeiten an hatte. 

Vorher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (10. April 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Uff... ich hab ja jetzt schon n "paar" Bilder mit Lightroom bearbeitet, aber gerade bin ich echt geflasht. Vll. liegts aber auch an der Reaggae Musik, die ich beim bearbeiten an hatte.
> 
> Vorher:
> 
> ...



Ja, mit den Programmen kann man noch sehr viel herausholen. Ich bin immer noch von Luminar begeistert und was man damit alles auf einfache Art und Weise machen kann.
Mittlerweile bin ich schon so flott in Luminar unterwegs, dass ich jedes Foto von mir bearbeite und es lohnt sich einfach. Ich mag auch die JPEGs aus den Kameras gar nicht mehr und nehme sie nur noch im Notfall


----------



## rtf (13. April 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bilder habe ich vor knapp 2 Wochen gemacht, wo ich das WE über auf Helgoland war. Die Dühnen waren voller Kegelrobben und einige waren davon noch sehr klein


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. April 2019)

Da ich leider derzeit nix neues habe, halt etwas aus der konserve... (rund um zschopau)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (19. April 2019)

Der erste Ausflug middem 50er. Ist schon heftig scharf, was Canon da für 100€ anbietet.
Der Hund heißt übrigens Paul. Rasse, ein japanischer sonst irgendwas.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## kero81 (20. April 2019)

Ich hab vom letzten Car Shooting noch eins bearbeitet und mich mal an einer  "etwas kreativeren" gestaltung versucht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (20. April 2019)

Ist das nicht diese Brücke, wo man nicht Radfahren darf, aber es trotzdem jeder tut?^^


----------



## kero81 (20. April 2019)

Ähm, da fragst Du mich was. Die Brücke ist in Longuich, nähe Trier.


----------



## FlyKilla (21. April 2019)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ist das nicht diese Brücke, wo man nicht Radfahren darf, aber es trotzdem jeder tut?^^


Verboten isses nicht. Weil die Brücke sanierungsbedürftig ist und nur eine bestimmte Last  tragen darf, wurde nicht die Fahrbahn für Autos und Lkw, sondern der Weg  für die deutlich leichteren Fußgänger und Radfahrer verengt, damit  nicht zu viele Menschen sich auf der Brücke aufhalten. Die Sinnhaftigkeit dieser Maßnahme ist nicht nur in meinen Augen fraglich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## kero81 (21. April 2019)

Und wieder ein WOW-Erlebnis. 

Out of Camera:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schatten und Schwarz hoch gezogen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (22. April 2019)

@ kero81:Für mein Geschmack vielleicht einen Tick zu hell,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das letzte Bild ist leider nur eine Montage.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## kero81 (22. April 2019)

Es ging ja nicht darum, ein schönes Foto zu machen. Ich war nur leicht geschockt das in dem schwarz noch so viel Informationen vorhanden waren.


----------



## Rage1988 (22. April 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Es ging ja nicht darum, ein schönes Foto zu machen. Ich war nur leicht geschockt das in dem schwarz noch so viel Informationen vorhanden waren.



Na dann probier mal eine VF Kamera aus. Da macht man die Nacht zum Tag 
Wenn ich dir da die originalen Bilder von meinen letzten geposteten Bildern zeigen würde, würdest du es vermutlich nicht glauben 

Deswegen liebe ich VF mittlerweile und möchte es nicht mehr missen. Meine Fuji kann da nicht mithalten, höchstens die Nikon D500 kommt da noch ran.


----------



## kero81 (22. April 2019)

ich will sowas garnicht hören, Nein Nein!


----------



## Rwk (22. April 2019)

Für Landschaftsbilder reicht in vielen Fällen auch ein ND Verlaufsfilter...deutlich günstiger als VF.


----------



## Rage1988 (22. April 2019)

Rwk schrieb:


> Für Landschaftsbilder reicht in vielen Fällen auch ein ND Verlaufsfilter...deutlich günstiger als VF.



Dafür brauch ich kein Stativ 
und in anderen Bereichen habe ich mich auch schon öfters über den KB Sensor gefreut 
 Eine A7II kostet außerdem weniger als so manche APS-C Kamera.


----------



## FlyKilla (22. April 2019)

Mit dem Body alleine ist es aber nicht getan. Die Objektive muss man bei dieser Rechnung mit einbeziehen. Und die sind auch nicht günstig.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Rage1988 (22. April 2019)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Mit dem Body alleine ist es aber nicht getan. Die Objektive muss man bei dieser Rechnung mit einbeziehen. Und die sind auch nicht günstig.
> Gruß, Fly



Alle Bilder, die ich bisher hier gepostet habe, habe ich mit dem Tamron 28-75 F2.8 gemacht. Ein hervorragendes Objektiv, das man für viele Dinge nutzen kann, für 800€. Das zahlt man auch für gute APS-C Objektive. Ein 85mm 1.8 Sony für VF kostet auch nur 580€. Ein 50mm 1.8 von Sony kostet 200€. Mehr brauche ich nicht und APS-C wäre nicht deutlich günstiger 

Ich dachte auch immer, dass VF so wahnsinnig teurer wäre, je nachdem was man braucht, ist das aber nicht mehr so.
Bei Canon oder Nikon kommt man meistens noch günstiger weg, weil die Auswahl an Objektiven deutlich größer ist.


----------



## kero81 (22. April 2019)

Naja, schon. Ein gutes 50er von Canon kostet z.b. nur 100EUR. Ein Verlaufsfilter macht auf jeden Fall mehr Sinn als die APS-C samt Objektiven zu verkaufen und ne VF mit neuen Objektiven zu kaufen.


----------



## Rage1988 (22. April 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Naja, schon. Ein gutes 50er von Canon kostet z.b. nur 100EUR. Ein Verlaufsfilter macht auf jeden Fall mehr Sinn als die APS-C samt Objektiven zu verkaufen und ne VF mit neuen Objektiven zu kaufen.



Naja, für APS-C wäre es ein 35mm (wirkt wie 50mm Kb) und das F2.8 von Canon kostet auch um die 360€. Das Canon EF 50mm kostet nur um die 100€, ist aber auch für die Canon VF Kameras geeignet. Deswegen habe ich ja geschrieben, dass die VF Objektive für Canon und Nikon nochmal deutlich günstiger sind, weil die Auswahl viel größer ist und die Bajonette schon länger existieren.

Der Unterschied zwischen VF und APS-C Objektiven ist auf jeden Fall nicht mehr so riesig wie früher.


----------



## fotoman (22. April 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Es ging ja nicht darum, ein schönes Foto zu machen. Ich war nur leicht geschockt das in dem schwarz noch so viel Informationen vorhanden waren.


Nachdem selbst das erste Bild mit LR entstanden ist, stellt sich mir eher die Frage, ob Dein Ausgangsprofil in LR überhaupt für solche Motive geegnet ist.



Rwk schrieb:


> Für Landschaftsbilder reicht in vielen Fällen auch ein ND Verlaufsfilter...deutlich günstiger als VF.


Oder alternativ den Raw-Konverter einfach motivbedingt korrekt konfigurieren. Bei Nikon hätte vieles davon Active D-Lighting schon in der Kamera hinbekommen. Wobei LR dies dann (ohne passendes Profil) wieder kaputt gemacht hätte.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Eine A7II kostet außerdem weniger als so manche  APS-C Kamera.


Es will sich halt nicht jeder eine Kamera für jedes  Motivgebiet leisten. Bei dem, was Du bisher über den AF der A7 II  geschrieben hast, wäre das für mich schon ein Grund, von ihr Abstand zu  nehmen (ganz ohne Sport als Hauptmotive).



kero81 schrieb:


> Naja, schon. Ein gutes 50er von Canon kostet z.b.  nur 100EUR. Ein Verlaufsfilter macht auf jeden Fall mehr Sinn als die  APS-C samt Objektiven zu verkaufen und ne VF mit neuen Objektiven zu  kaufen.


Vor  allem, da auch APS-C Bilder genauso problemlos gepushed werden können wie KB-format Bidler. Man muss halt mit vergleichbarere Pixelgröße, Sensorgeneration und Ausgabegröße vergleichen und nicht 24 MPix an APS-C und KB. 

Wenn ich die APS-C Aufnahmne der D7100 nach dem Pushen auf 10 Mpix verkleinere, dann rauscht das Ergebnis auch nicht mehr wie ein 10 MPix DX-Crop der D750.


----------



## Rage1988 (22. April 2019)

Also die von meiner Fuji kann ich nicht so pushen, denn da sieht man in den aufgehellten Bereichen schneller Rauschen bzw. Detailverluste. 

Natürlich muss sich nicht jeder VF kaufen bzw. es braucht nicht  jeder. Ich wollte nur erläutern, dass es nicht viel teurer ist als APS-C.
Wenn es günstiger und kleiner sein soll, dann lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach eher MFT.


----------



## Taitan (26. April 2019)

Starline Tours

Pentax K-5 II, Irix 15mm
Leider war das Fenster ziemlich dreckig...daher kommen die komischen "Flecken" im Bild.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. April 2019)

Taitan schrieb:


> Starline Tours
> 
> Pentax K-5 II, Irix 15mm
> Leider war das Fenster ziemlich dreckig...daher kommen die komischen "Flecken" im Bild.



Wow!  Darf man nach den Belichtungseinstellungen fragen?  Die Sterne oben sehen nach ~5s Belichtungszeit aus, aber dafür sind die Berge viel zu scharf.


----------



## Taitan (27. April 2019)

Hi Stryke,

natürlich ist das kein "Singleshot", sondern ein Composing aus zwei örtlich und zeitlich unterschiedlichen Aufnahmen. Anbei mal die beiden Einzelbilder.
Ich spiel eigentlich ganz gern mit Affinity um die Bildbearbeitung zu lernen und um  Dinge auszuprobieren. Manchmal kommt was ganz brauchbares dabei raus 

Eigentlich hatte ich so ein Bild im Kopf, aber leider hatte ich keinen Nachtflug: Photographing the Milky Way from an Airplane – Lonely Speck


----------



## Stryke7 (28. April 2019)

Jetzt fühle ich mich ein bisschen doof, da hätte ich auch drauf kommen können 

Trotzdem ein gutes Bild.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Mai 2019)

Da ich immer noch KZH (Krank ZuHause) bin und verhindern will das mir der verschluß der kamera fest gammelt, mal etwas aus der kategorie wohnzimmer...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab mir kurzerhand selber, mehr oder minder, "fix" eine schrankwand gebaut. Ist nur noch nicht ganz fertig... die letzten kabel verschwinden noch und links muß noch das seitenteil ran. Dazu kommen oberhalb der boxen noch einlegefächer in denen diverse blu-ray`s und dvd`s verschwinden.
Achja, unten in dem mittelteil steckt nicht nur ein PC sondern 2. Dazu noch der car hifi-verstärker, ein DC-DC wandler und ein 300w wechselrichter. (läuft alles mit 24 bzw. 12v) Das ganze gedöns kann über 5 schalter alles einzeln mit strom versorgt werden.


----------



## FlyKilla (10. Mai 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Mai 2019)

Da ich nun schon länger außer gefecht gesetzt bin freut es mich natürlich, das ich meine saison so langsam beginnen kann. (wenn auch nur mal wieder eingeschränkt ) Also...
-kurze anreise, da veranstaltung in meiner gegend ->check!
-mit meiner momentan eingeschränkten ausdauer so lange wie möglich durch alten (ca. 2,5h kreuz und quer durch die kiesgrube) -> check!
-sonnenbrand... -> *grml* check
...
Und sollte da nicht noch was sein? 
Achja, bilder...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Check!!!


----------



## Rwk (18. Mai 2019)

Wieder im Rennen? Welcome Back!
Dieses Regal hätte ich aber weiß gestrichen...erinnert mich an einen Saloon. 

Hier noch ein Maikäfer.


----------



## BobBarker2014 (19. Mai 2019)

@Fly
digital besitze ich eine eos 80d und eine 1000d. für makroaufnahmen benutze ich entweder den automatischen retroadapter von traumflieger oder 1-3 günstige zwischenringe, die aber auch die daten von der kamera zum objektiv durchreichen. als software zum koppeln mit dem handy benutze ich dslrcontroller oder Helicon remote. meistens koppel ich per wlan. wenn das mal nicht klappen sollte, dann koppel ich per otg-kabel. naja und zum stacken nehm ich helicon focus pro 7.
Was benutzt du?

Gruß Bob

eins noch ...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Mai 2019)

Rwk schrieb:


> Wieder im Rennen? Welcome Back!


Danke, aber ganz so optimistisch bin ich da noch nicht. Bin jetzt dabei die schmerzmittel wieder ab zu setzen und entweder ich habe die letzten tage zuviel herum gelegen (mir gehen langsam die leichten arbeiten aus) oder man kann von schmerzmitteln süchtig werden. Meine kondition lässt jedenfalls zu wünschen übrig. Ich war gestern danach so fertig als wären 30 grad + gewesen und wir hatten "nur" 20-25. Dazu hab ich ewig gebraucht um mich zu regenerieren.
Das ist total ungewohnt und stört mich extrem. Dazu will ich in dem zustand nicht nach der veranstaltung noch weit fahren müssen. Von daher hoffe ich, das bis zur altmühlfranken-rallye ende september alles wieder uneingeschränkt geht. Teterow am 13.7. hab ich ja schon aus der planung geschmissen. Das wären über 400km einfache tour, aber wann sieht man schonmal rallye-autos auf einer motocross- und speedway-bahn... (ich war schonmal da!)


> Dieses Regal hätte ich aber weiß gestrichen...erinnert mich an einen Saloon.


Ich mag es eher dunkel und praktisch... (und mir kann auch keiner rein reden )

Und zum schluß hab ich noch ein bild von heute... (das mußte einfach sein)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (19. Mai 2019)

BobBarker2014 schrieb:


> @Fly
> digital besitze ich eine eos 80d und eine 1000d. für makroaufnahmen benutze ich entweder den automatischen retroadapter von traumflieger oder 1-3 günstige zwischenringe, die aber auch die daten von der kamera zum objektiv durchreichen. als software zum koppeln mit dem handy benutze ich dslrcontroller oder Helicon remote. meistens koppel ich per wlan. wenn das mal nicht klappen sollte, dann koppel ich per otg-kabel. naja und zum stacken nehm ich helicon focus pro 7.
> Was benutzt du?
> 
> ...


Hab ´ne 60d, also nix Wlan. Aber über USB läuft der DSLR Controler ja auch prima. Für Makros ist normalerweise ein 90er Tamron zuständig. In letzter zeit benutze ich dafür aber ein Canon 50er mit f1,8, weil neu. Und zum stacken (Habe ich gerade erst für mich entdeckt) FOCUS projects professional, von Franzis. 
Helicon Remote habe ich mir gerade mal angeschaut. Funktioniert klasse! Und viel schneller als von Hand 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edit,
@ Turri: Oups! Das habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Sorry, dann wünsche ich dir noch mal weiterhin gute Besserung! 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Mai 2019)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Edit,
> @ Turri: Oups! Das habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Sorry, dann wünsche ich dir noch mal weiterhin gute Besserung!


Danke. Mein ziel ist es eigentlich nur noch schnellst möglich wieder auf arbeit zu kommen, auch wenn ich wohl noch wenigstens 3 wochen brauche. Den krank-rekord vom letzten jahr mit 8 wochen hab ich ja schon eingestellt. Aber wie bekommt man überall gesagt "Ab 40 geht es abwärts!". Die sä... verheimlichen nur immer das "rapide". 
Wo hast du eigentlich die nv-graka der übernächsten generation her? Und wie ich sehe braucht man trotz Pcie 5.0 wieder eine sli-brücke?


----------



## FlyKilla (20. Mai 2019)

Naja rapide? Dann würde ich mir auch Gedanken machen. Aber ist schon richtig. Ich mache mittlerweile andere Geräusche beim aufstehen, wie vor 20-30 Jahren. 
Und die Graka habe ich günstig geschossen. Hab bloß noch keinen passenden Treiber dafür. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Mai 2019)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Naja rapide? Dann würde ich mir auch Gedanken machen. Aber ist schon richtig. Ich mache mittlerweile andere Geräusche beim aufstehen, wie vor 20-30 Jahren.


Mal ein neues bett? 
Also was ich die letzten 2 jahre an ausfällen zu verzeichnen hatte (in wochen betrachtet), hatte ich die ganzen jahre davor nicht mal wenn man es zusammen rechnet. Von daher bin ich leicht frustriert...


> Und die Graka habe ich günstig geschossen. Hab bloß noch keinen passenden Treiber dafür.
> Gruß, Fly


Im inet mal schauen. Für win3.1 und 95 gibt es noch trident-treiber.
Ich frage mich ja immer noch, wo zum henker ich meine spea mirage video-tv und die 1-2 all in wonder graka`s von ati hab. Die müßten eigentlich noch irgendwo sein, nur finde ich sie nicht. (den soundblaster awe32 hatte ich ja mal verkauft )


----------



## FlyKilla (20. Mai 2019)

Ich habe uns gerade ein senioren gerechtes Bett gebaut. Groß, breit, hoch. Die Geräusche mache ich auch beim hinsetzen oder Schuhe zubinden. 
Naja und ich glaube, die Graka muss ich erst mal entrosten.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## taks (28. Mai 2019)

Schnappschuss vom Sonntag 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Mai 2019)

Schade das du das am anderen ende der welt (von mir aus gesehen) getrunken hast. Hab ja leider auch kein geld zum "verschieben", sonst hätte ich eines mit getrunken.  (und urlaub ist jetzt wohl auch nicht mehr->werde seit letztem jahr immer am jahresanfang krank )

Noch ein bild von der HardEnduroSeries in crimmitschau...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(bilder wie dieses, also brennweite von28 bis 105, sind mittlerweile zu 100% mit der kit-linse geschossen. Das ding ist saumäßig scharf...)


----------



## Taitan (30. Mai 2019)

Hach, leider ist bei mir fotografische Flaute. Deshalb  mal nur ein Bild aus meiner Innenstadt und vom letzten Besuch im Berliner Naturkundemuseum.


----------



## JackA (30. Mai 2019)

High ISO... lieber Bildrauschen oder Weichzeichnung durch die Rauschunterdrückung, was meint ihr?
-2 / -1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-2 / 0



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Mai 2019)

Bei den ersten beiden bildern stellt sich mir eher die frage: Plaste oder eloxiertes metall? 
Ansonsten, würde wohl bild 2 und 4 bevorzugen.


----------



## FlyKilla (31. Mai 2019)

Ausgemustert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## taks (31. Mai 2019)

Und abgesoffen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blende8 (31. Mai 2019)

Vor ein paar Tagen war ich in Oppdal und habe ein paar Teile für den neuen Lift hingebracht.

Mein LKW auf der Baustelle und ein Pano von der Baustelle aus


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Mai 2019)

Das hat natürlich was, wenn einen der arbeitsplatz auch an solche orte führt... Ich bleib trotzdem handwerker.


----------



## FlyKilla (1. Juni 2019)

Hausboote und ihre Bewohner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Blende8 (1. Juni 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das hat natürlich was, wenn einen der arbeitsplatz auch an solche orte führt... Ich bleib trotzdem handwerker.



Die schönen Orte und Gegenden machen den Job halbwegs erträglich 

Dieses WE bin ich in Värnamo gestrandet und hab heute früh einen kleinen Ausflug gemacht. Das Wetter ist nicht so prall aber ein paar Fotos gibt es




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Blende8


----------



## JackA (2. Juni 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bei den ersten beiden bildern stellt sich mir eher die frage: Plaste oder eloxiertes metall?


Plaste, Metall-Objektive kann Ich mir von Fuji nicht leisten . Aber selbst die Plaste sind ausgezeichnet (kosten auch 400€ -.-).

Ist zwar schon ein dreiviertel Jahr her, aber hier mal was vom bayrischen Meer (ohne Bearbeitung der Farben):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und vom Zoo Salzburg (ohne Farbbearbeitung);



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (2. Juni 2019)

Spontan am See gewesen und für die "saure Gurkenzeit" (richtig lohnt es sich erst ab Juli) ganz zufrieden mit der Milchstraße. 

Panorama 4 Hochkantaufnahmestacks (á 10 Bilder) in einer Reihe. Irix 15mm, Pentax K-5 II, Iso 2500, 10 darkframes.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Juni 2019)

Blende8 schrieb:


> Die schönen Orte und Gegenden machen den Job halbwegs erträglich


Und ich dachte es wär die bezahlung...  (ich weiß,der kam flach...)



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Plaste, Metall-Objektive kann Ich mir von Fuji nicht leisten . Aber selbst die Plaste sind ausgezeichnet (kosten auch 400€ -.-).


Hmmm... Bei pentax haben nur die billigsten kit-objektive ein plaste-bajonett. (die dinger sind aber so leicht das ich schon den verdacht hab, das selbst die linsen aus plastik sind ) Das dürften aber nur 2 sein, also das standard 18-55 und noch ein 50-200. Nur die beiden gibt es auch als DA-*L.
*
Und noch ein bild dazu...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neue bilder gibt es nicht vor übernächster woche. Da ist das knorpelschänken-enduro in der nähe von dresden. Den schotter-cup in der nähe von passau nächstes WE lasse ich eher weg. Ist mir gerade zu weit. (taks könnte näher dran wohnen )


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Juni 2019)

Schmöckwitz, Berlin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Juni 2019)

Bin beim durchforsten meiner bilder auf dieses gestoßen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es stammt von der zwickauer land 2018
Der anlaß die bilder durch zu schauen war allerdings ein trauriger (hat aber nichts mit dem fahrer auf dem bild zu tun)...


----------



## FlyKilla (11. Juni 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Juni 2019)

Also katzen ziehen ja eigentlich immer... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und unserer war es vor dem gewitter viiiiiieeeeeelllll zu heiß.


----------



## JackA (12. Juni 2019)

Da mach Ich mit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (12. Juni 2019)

Mal gucken was geht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Taitan (13. Juni 2019)

Ich werde nie ein Panoramaspezi  Einige Teile hab  ich nicht erwischt und musste sie rekonstruieren. 
Aber dafür hab ich die Lichtverschmutzung gut herausrechnen lassen und die Milchstraße zeigt sich fast (!) in den natürlichen Farben.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Juni 2019)

Knorpelschänken-enduro 2019...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. Juni 2019)

Mal ein Schnappschuss Gestern aus dem Fenster.
Es wurde langsam Kühler  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Juni 2019)

Die erde nach dem menschen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(auch beim knorpelschänken-enduro aufgenommen und mit geo-koordinaten)


----------



## taks (23. Juni 2019)

Was von letzter Woche. 
Leider hatte ich die Kamera verstellt und nur JPG aufgenommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhoRainZone (24. Juni 2019)

Hier mal was von mir 
Ja, ist stark bearbeitet, aber mein Liebling von dem Autotreffen....
Body: EOS 4000D
Objektiv: Tamron 18-200 F3,5-6,3 VC
Der Bildstabi hat gute Arbeit geleistet, ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt schon leicht angeschlagen 
War der erste Tag, an dem ich mit dem Objektiv fotografiert habe, musste mich also erst mal durchprobieren, ich persönlich finde das Bild aber gelungen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (24. Juni 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Hier mal was von mir
> Ja, ist stark bearbeitet, aber mein Liebling von dem Autotreffen....
> Body: EOS 4000D
> Objektiv: Tamron 18-200 F3,5-6,3 VC
> ...



Naja, ist schon äußerst unscharf. Der rechte hintere Reifen ist total unscharf, was entweder mit am Objektiv liegt (Randunschärfen, denn links ist es auch unscharf) oder weil du angeschlagen warst oder beides 
Der einzige Bereich, der etwas schärfer ist, ist vorne um den vorderen Reifen herum.
Chromatische Aberrationen sieht man auch an den Grashalmen und den Bäumen, könnte aber auch auf die Bearbeitung zurückzuführen sein.
Mit welcher Blende und bei welcher Brennweite war das? Vielleicht hätte eine geschlossenere Blende geholfen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. Juni 2019)

Ich weiß es nicht mehr, muss ich mal beim Original nachschauen 
Die Unschärfe hab ich bei vielen Bildern von dem Treffen bemerkt, aber eben leider erst im Nachhinein.
Wie gesagt, war nicht ganz klar im Kopf


----------



## Rage1988 (25. Juni 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nicht mehr, muss ich mal beim Original nachschauen
> Die Unschärfe hab ich bei vielen Bildern von dem Treffen bemerkt, aber eben leider erst im Nachhinein.
> Wie gesagt, war nicht ganz klar im Kopf



Da du ja geschrieben hast, dass du das Objektiv neu hast, solltest du es mal testen, wenn du klar im Kopf bist 
Nicht das es absolut dezentriert ist, denn das sieht schon merkwürdig aus. 

Edit: Ok, laut diversen Amazon Bewertungen zeigt es wohl krasse Unschärfen v.a. an den Rändern und chromatische Aberrationen.
Bei einem derartigen Zoombereich und dem Preis muss man zwar Kompromisse eingehen, aber falls viele Bilder so unscharf sind, wäre das schon arg.


----------



## Taitan (29. Juni 2019)

Hier mal ein Mondfoto von letzter Nacht - jedoch nicht vom Erdmond, sondern von 3 der 4 Galileischen Monde vom Jupiter.


----------



## Taitan (29. Juni 2019)

Und hier wieder ein Milkyway Selfie  

Pentax K-5 II, Irix 15mm, 20sek, Blende 2.4
Stackingtechnik und hinterher in Affinity bearbeitet.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Juni 2019)

Knorpelschänkenenduro... Flying high, oder so...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nächste woche dann vieleicht echt-enduro dieskau (bei halle) und für bergring-rallye teterow (übernächstes WE) hab ich keinen mitfahrer und allein vermutlich keine lust.


----------



## Ion (30. Juni 2019)

Ich hatte neulich Glück mit der Beleuchtung und konnte ein paar sehr schöne Aufnahmen von meiner Katze machen 
Drauf klicken, dann werden sie größer angezeigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erste ist ohne Effekte. Bei den anderen habe ich per App etwas "verbessert".


----------



## kero81 (30. Juni 2019)

das vorletzte, wo sie aufm rücken liegt, find ich extrem geil.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Juni 2019)

Hauptsache du projizierst da nicht was rein... (man ersetze katze durch hübsche frau )


----------



## FlyKilla (1. Juli 2019)

Jetzt kriege ich die Bilder nicht aussem Kopp.
Blumenwelpen, Blumenwelpen, Hundewiese, Hundewiese...
Gruß, Fly


----------



## FlyKilla (6. Juli 2019)

Sch..., doofes Wetter. Also Konserve.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Juli 2019)

Also bei uns kann mittlerweile sonnenschein schon als sch... wetter gelten. Wir bräuchten dringend mal etwas regen und nicht bloß die husche von heut früh... 

Echt enduro in dieskau... (mars-männchen )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. Juli 2019)

Mir hat Licht und die Schatten gut gefallen....habs gerade als Desktophintergrund drauf   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Juli 2019)

Gerade beim entwickeln aufgefalle...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Duck-walk kann man das ja nicht nennen, also duck-drive?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. Juli 2019)

Mal nen Test: Morgens in meiner" Butze"  (hab noch diese Woche Urlaub     )

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=1051306&d=1562669582





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon schönes Digitales Rauschen^^


----------



## Rage1988 (9. Juli 2019)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Mal nen Test: Morgens in meiner" Butze"  (hab noch diese Woche Urlaub     )
> 
> https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=1051306&d=1562669582
> 
> ...




Was genau möchtest du jetzt mit dem Bild zeigen? Ich verstehs nicht


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. Juli 2019)

Ich fand die Spiegelung des Fensters auf der Kanne irgentwie intressant.Auch das die Bäume noch grün sind ,trotz der Blauen Kanne.
War ja mal ne Zeit in Reflektofotografie ^^.

Aber vlt. magst du ja lieber Bunte Blumen ??  

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=1051335&d=1562680878




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (9. Juli 2019)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Ich fand die Spiegelung des Fensters auf der Kanne irgentwie intressant.Auch das die Bäume noch grün sind ,trotz der Blauen Kanne.
> War ja mal ne Zeit in Reflektofotografie ^^.
> 
> Aber vlt. magst du ja lieber Bunte Blumen ??
> ...



Ach jetzt verstehe ich 
Dafür gibts aber spannendere Objekte, als so ne olle Kanne 

Das mit den Blumen ist leider unscharf. Da war die Belichtungszeit anscheinend etwas länger, wodurch es verwackelt ist


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Juli 2019)

Noch ein bild aus dieskau...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und das thema teterow macht mich langsam fertig. Da ich mir nicht einig werde schreit das schon fast nach abstimmung/drittmeinung. 
Zur erinnerung, teterow anno 2016 war das



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dem entgegen stehen aber ca. 450 km einfache tour.


----------



## FlyKilla (9. Juli 2019)

Ich kann dir gerade geistig nicht ganz folgen.    Gruß, Fly


----------



## FlyKilla (9. Juli 2019)

Sorry, doppel post. 

Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Juli 2019)

Ich kann mich nur immer noch nicht entscheiden ob ich fahre oder nicht. Ich hasse das! Am einfachsten ist es noch immer einfach eine idee zu haben und dann planlos los zu eiern oder nicht allein zu fahren. (dann muß man ja) Dazu sind es halt insgesammt 8h fahrt... (hin+zurück)


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen  
Ich hab mich Heute noch mal mit meiner Kammera rausgequält^^   ...Blumen kommen ja hier an  ..
Alle Bilder sind nicht nachbearbeitet. (na ja bei über 100st. müssen ja welche was geworden sein     )

Auf dem Weg zum "Bunten Garten"am Strassenrand  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Der Bunte Garten^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





In der Vogelvoliere,durchs Gitter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal kucken ob ihr meiner Meinung seid??
*Was ist besser Beeren scharf oder Blüten??*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Einen kleinen Teich gibt es hier auch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da sind auch Fische drinn   (hab mal seit langem mal wieder meine Polfilter benutzt    )






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hab noch sehr viele Bilder die ein wenig ausgebrannt sind...möchte wissen wieso ??







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hätte ich doch fast die Poncirus Trifoliata ,Japanische Bitter Orange vergessen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fotoman (10. Juli 2019)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Mal kucken ob ihr meiner Meinung seid??
> *Was ist besser Beeren scharf oder Blüten??*


Welche Beeren sollen dort scharf sein? Allenfalls die halb verdeckten hinter den Blüten. Oder meinst Du die unterbelichteten ganz am linken Bildrand. Für mich wirkt das Bild eher nach einem klassischen Fehlfokus, mir gefällt das andere besser.

Wobei die Bilder allesamt sehr mittenzentriert sind. Auch das mag Absicht sein, oft ist aber eher der "Faulheit" geschuldet, den AF nicht aus der Mitte verschieben zu wollen.

Schon das zweite Blütenbild würde mir besser gefallen, wenn die gesamte Blüte scharf wäre.



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> hab noch sehr viele Bilder die ein wenig  ausgebrannt sind...möchte wissen wieso ??


Falls wir das selbe  meinen, dann liegt das mit Sicherheit am: "Alle Bilder sind nicht  nachbearbeitet.", u.U. in Kombination mit (dafür) falschen Einstellungen  der unbekannten Kamera. Mit Glück sind die Strukturen im Wasser auch im  JPG vorhanden, sonst muss halt das Raw herhalten.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dem entgegen stehen aber ca. 450 km einfache tour.


Für irgndwas hast Du doch nicht nur die Kameraausrüstung sondern vermutlich auch ein Auto, das dafür geeignet ist (also kein E-Auto, bei dem Du zwei Ladestops einlegen müsstest).

4h Fahrt bei 450km klingt nach vermutlich freier Autobahn, also nicht allzuviel Streß bei der Fahrt.


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Juli 2019)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Mal kucken ob ihr meiner Meinung seid??
> *Was ist besser Beeren scharf oder Blüten??*



Beim ersten Bild sind nur die Beeren links im Schatten scharf und beim zweiten ist nichts so wirklich scharf. In der vollen Ansicht ist beim zweiten Bild nicht einmal eine der Blüten wirklich scharf.
Was hast du denn für eine Kamera und für ein Objektiv?
Vielleicht hat deine Kamera mit Front- oder Backfocus Problemen zu kämpfen.



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Da sind auch Fische drinn   (hab mal seit langem mal wieder meine Polfilter benutzt



Vermutlich war der Polfilter der Grund, warum die Fische auch nicht wirklich scharf sind. Da war anscheinend die Belichtungzeit zu lange für die Bewegung der Fische.



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> hab noch sehr viele Bilder die ein wenig ausgebrannt sind...möchte wissen wieso ??



Vermutlich, weil es an der Messmethode der Belichtung liegt. Meistens gibt es die Mehrfeld- oder Matrixmessung, die Selektivmessung, die Spotmessung oder die mittenbetonte Integralmessung.
Je nach Situation muss man die beste Methode auswählen oder muss seine Bilder betrachten und dann die Einstellungen korrigieren.
Wie fotografierst du denn? Im Automatikmodus, manuell oder einer der anderen Modi?
Das ist eben das Schöne an einer DSLM, denn da sehe ich das fertige Bild schon bevor ich ausgelöst habe und kann alles perfekt einstellen. 


Generell finde ich Quantität statt Qualität immer nicht so toll. Lieber wenige Bilder, die richtig gut sind, als viele Bilder, die weniger gut sind.
Lieber etwas Zeit nehmen, den perfekten Bildausschnitt festlegen und alles richtig einstellen. Dann ein paar Fotos schießen und bei Bedarf die Einstellungen korrigieren.
Bei vielen deiner Bilder sind die Bildausschnitte nicht wirklich toll. Halb abgeschnittene Blumentöpfe, die Pflanzen sind teilweise nicht komplett zu sehen, die Rosen sind teilweie abgeschnitten und im Hintergrund ist das unschöne Gitter zu sehen + abgestorbene Rosen im Vordergrund, oft unschöne Objekte im Bild, die stören...
Es wirkt insgesamt so, als hättest du alles mögliche fotografiert, aber leider hast du dir keine wirklichen Gedanken gemacht, was du genau fotografieren möchtest.
Ich mache auch oft Bilder und denke mir dann bei der Nachbearbeitung: Warum habe ich denn das fotografiert. Die Bilder fliegen dann gleich von der Festplatte. 
Oft sind gerade einmal 5% meiner Bilder wikrlich so, dass ich sie gut finde. Neulich bei einem Portrait Shooting habe ich um die 800 Bilder geschossen, letzendlich blieben davon nur ca. 50 übrig.


Lass dich davon aber nicht irgendwie runterziehen, sondern versuche beim nächsten Mal daran zu denken und es umzusetzen. Nur so wird man besser


----------



## FlyKilla (11. Juli 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nur immer noch nicht entscheiden ob ich fahre oder nicht. Ich hasse das! Am einfachsten ist es noch immer einfach eine idee zu haben und dann planlos los zu eiern oder nicht allein zu fahren. (dann muß man ja) Dazu sind es halt insgesammt 8h fahrt... (hin+zurück)


Was, du schwächelst!?!
Kann ja wohl nicht angehen. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (11. Juli 2019)

Vielen Dank für deine /eure konstruktive Kritik.Mir gefällt das zweite besser.   Hab das auch das ich beim nachträglichen Betrachten erst sehe was ich hätte besser Fokosieren sollte oder anders machen könnte. Beim schießen der Bilder ist mir das nicht immer klar.Ich hab eine Canon Eos 100 D.Die Nahaufnahmen mit einem Canon EFS 55-250mm (das teilweise stark Vingettiert).Sonnst benutze ich das Buddykit.EFS18-55mm.
Meisten Fotografiere ich im Manuellen Modus.Mittelbetonter Fokuspunkt.Durch den Sucher. (Spastiloch)   Die Bilder sind alle ohne Stativ entstanden.
Hab das Farbprofil immer auf Landschaft stehen.

Viele Sachen die ihr Kritisiert hätte ich durch leichte Nachbearbeitung,mit Fotor,retuschieren können.
Zb. Bildauschnitt,Schärfe.Aber ich hab sie mal extra so gelassen.

mal mit Fotor etwas nachgeschärft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (12. Juli 2019)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Hab das auch das ich beim nachträglichen Betrachten erst sehe was ich hätte besser Fokosieren sollte oder anders machen könnte. Beim schießen der Bilder ist mir das nicht immer klar.



Einfach mehr Zeit lassen oder dir einen Ablauf verinnerlichen, in welcher Reihenfolge du alles einstellst, damit du nichts vergisst.
Wenn ich weiß, was ich fotografieren möchte und wenn ich weiß, wie das Licht ist, dann stelle ich zuerst den ISO Wert ein (meistens habe ich den niedrigsten Wert).
Danach stelle ich meine Blende ein, je nachdem welchen Schärfebereich ich brauche, welches Motiv ich fotografiere oder wie ich etwas darstellen möchte
Wenn ich die Blende eingestellt habe, wähle ich die Belichtungszeit. Oft ist es so, dass ein Teil des Motivs dunkler ist und ein anderer Teil ist sehr Hell (z.B. Himmel). Entweder man macht dann Mehrfachbelichtungen (ist aber blöd, wenn Wind geht oder wenn sich sonst etwas bewegt) oder man belichtet so, dass sowohl helle Bereiche, als auch dunkle Bereiche einigermaßen rüberkommen (was aber nie richtig gelingen wird) oder man konzentriert sich auf einen der Bereiche, entweder die hellen oder die dunklen und passt dann die "falsch" belichteten Bereiche in der Nachbearbeitugn an. Das ist die beste Methode, allerdings muss man dann die Bilder bearbeiten. HDR Modi gibt es auch an vielen Kameras, aber da darf sich auch nichts bewegen und die Kamerasoftware macht das nicht wirklich schön, weshalb man es den Bildern ansieht.




L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Hab das Farbprofil immer auf Landschaft stehen.



Wenn du nachbearbeiten möchtest, dann solltest du auch RAWs nutzen, denn die beinhlaten deutlich mehr Informationen als JPEGs und deshalb kann man mehr aus den RAWs herausholen. Für RAWs ist auch das Farbprofil egal, denn das sieht man nur bei den JPEGs.


----------



## taks (12. Juli 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> oder man konzentriert sich auf einen der Bereiche, entweder die hellen oder die dunklen und passt dann die "falsch" belichteten Bereiche in der Nachbearbeitugn an.


Wobei aus meiner Erfahrung aus einem zu dunklen Bild mehr raus zu holen ist als aus einem überbelichtetem.


----------



## JackA (12. Juli 2019)

Auch entstehen dunklerer Bilder mit kürzerer Belichtungszeit und/oder kleinerer Blende, um sie ggf. schärfer wirken zu lassen. Schieße auch lieber dunkler als zu hell.


----------



## Rage1988 (12. Juli 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Wobei aus meiner Erfahrung aus einem zu dunklen Bild mehr raus zu holen ist als aus einem überbelichtetem.



Richtig, deswegen mache ich das auch nur so, dass ich die hellsten Stellen korrekt belichte und die unterbelichteten Stellen helle ich dann auf.
Von Früher herrscht bei manchen Leuten aber noch der Glaube, dass es anders herum besser ist (Expose to the right = mit der maximal möglichen Helligkeit belichten), weil man mit den früheren Sensoren nicht viel aus den dunklen Bereichen holen konnte.
Das hat sich mit den neueren Sensoren geändert, trotzdem gibt es immer noch Leute, die nur "Expose to the right" als korrekte Methode ansehen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. Juli 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Tips.Ich versuche auch mit dem niedrigsten Iso Wert zu arbeiten ,versuche dann die Auslösezeit so kurz es geht zu halten (ganz besonders ohne Stativ).Danach stelle ich dann auch die Blende ein ^^.
RAW ist nicht so meins hab zuerst in RAW und jpg abgespeichert ,hatte dann auch free Programme um RAW zu bearbeiten und kam damit überhaubtnicht klar.


----------



## Rage1988 (12. Juli 2019)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Tips.Ich versuche auch mit dem niedrigsten Iso Wert zu arbeiten ,versuche dann die Auslösezeit so kurz es geht zu halten (ganz besonders ohne Stativ).Danach stelle ich dann auch die Blende ein ^^.
> RAW ist nicht so meins hab zuerst in RAW und jpg abgespeichert ,hatte dann auch free Programme um RAW zu bearbeiten und kam damit überhaubtnicht klar.



DIe RAW Entwicklung nimmt Zeit in Anspruch, lohnt sich aber 
Für Scharfe Fotos aus der Hand gibt es eine Faustregel: Belichtungszeit = 1/Brennweite s. Bei 200mm sollte man sich dann ungefähr an 1/200s orientieren. Die meisten Objektive haben aber einen Stabilisator, der  unterstützt.

Damit nicht nur hier geschrieben wird. Ein alibi Bild.
Stammt noch aus der Zeit mit meiner XT2 und habe ich aus Langeweile mal etwas bearbeitet.
Daran sieht man aber auch, dass man aus überbelichteten Bereichen (siehe Brücke) kaum noch Infos rausbekommt. Da es aber in der Nacht war, wäre alles andere so dunkel geworden, dass ich da auch keine Infos mehr rausbekommen hätte 
Außerdem habe ich wieder gemerkt, wie viel mehr Möglichkeiten mir der Kleinbild Sensor bietet, denn hier rauscht es in der Vollansicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fotoman (12. Juli 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Für Scharfe Fotos aus der Hand gibt es eine Faustregel: Belichtungszeit = 1/Brennweite s. Bei 200mm sollte man sich dann ungefähr an 1/200s orientieren.


Ohne Stabi bitte den Cropfaktor der Kamera nicht vergessen. Die EOS 100D hat einen Cropfaktor von 1,6, beim EF-S 55-250 wird aber die physikalischen Brennweiten genannt/am Zoomring angezeigt. Der Stabi hilft auch nur bei einigermaßen statischen Motiven. Da kann bei Blumen schon eine schwache Windböe stören.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Das hat sich mit den neueren Sensoren geändert,  trotzdem gibt es immer noch Leute, die nur "Expose to the right" als  korrekte Methode ansehen.


Es gibt halt auch heutzutage noch  Leute, die keine Lust haben, jedes Bild intensiv bearbeiten zu müssen.

Wenn ich mir vorstelle,  dass ich die ca. 2000 Bilder von vor zwei Wochen, die mittlerweile bei den abgelichteten Personen oder deren Erziehungsberechtigten sind, alle aus den RAWs hätte bearbeiten müssen, wird mir übel. Und das alles nur, weil ich nicht auf ETTR (mit ISO2500-4000) gesetzt hätte. Bei den Bildern hätte niemand die 1-5% bessere Bildqualität bei Raw-Entwicklung interessiert.

 Ich war schon heilfroh, dass ich mittlerweile einen i9 habe (und nicht 7 Monate auf den Ryzen 3xxx gewartet habe) und die JPG-Bearbeitung (die sich auf Beschneiden und gerade Rücken beschränkt) damit endlich wieder mit akzeptabelen Zeiten möglich ist.

Ich verfahre schon seit vielen Jahren nach der Methode, dass ich vor der Aufnahme entscheide, ob Raw zwingend nötig ist oder nicht. Für die Bearbeitung nutze ich fast nur den Raw-Entwickler des Kameraherstellers, der übernimmt wenigstens die Einstellungen aus der Kamera.


----------



## Rage1988 (12. Juli 2019)

fotoman schrieb:


> Ohne Stabi bitte den Cropfaktor der Kamera nicht vergessen. Die EOS 100D hat einen Cropfaktor von 1,6



Ja klar, muss man eben auf seinen eigenen Sensor umrechnen.




fotoman schrieb:


> Es gibt halt auch heutzutage noch  Leute, die keine Lust haben, jedes Bild intensiv bearbeiten zu müssen.



Deswegen hab ich ja vorher geschrieben, dass man sich vorher entscheiden muss, wie man belichtet und habe die Möglichkeiten aufgezählt 



fotoman schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir vorstelle,  dass ich die ca. 2000 Bilder von vor zwei Wochen, die mittlerweile bei den abgelichteten Personen oder deren Erziehungsberechtigten sind, alle aus den RAWs hätte bearbeiten müssen, wird mir übel. Und das alles nur, weil ich nicht auf ETTR (mit ISO2500-4000) gesetzt hätte. Bei den Bildern hätte niemand die 1-5% bessere Bildqualität bei Raw-Entwicklung interessiert.



Es wird ja keiner gezwungen, die Bilder nachzubearbeiten. Bei Natur und Landschaft kann man dadurch aber mehr herauskitzeln.
Bei Portraits gegen die Sonne bzw. gegen das Licht kann ich dadurch auf den Blitz verzichten und habe weiterhin natürliches Licht.




fotoman schrieb:


> Ich war schon heilfroh, dass ich mittlerweile einen i9 habe (und nicht 7 Monate auf den Ryzen 3xxx gewartet habe) und die JPG-Bearbeitung (die sich auf Beschneiden und gerade Rücken beschränkt) damit endlich wieder mit akzeptabelen Zeiten möglich ist.



Mit meinem System habe ich absolut kein Problem mit der Bearbeitung und es geht flott. Es hängt auch vom Programm ab.



fotoman schrieb:


> Ich verfahre schon seit vielen Jahren nach der Methode, dass ich vor der Aufnahme entscheide, ob Raw zwingend nötig ist oder nicht. Für die Bearbeitung nutze ich fast nur den Raw-Entwickler des Kameraherstellers, der übernimmt wenigstens die Einstellungen aus der Kamera.



Das kannst du und jeder sonst auch, so machen, wie man möchte. Mir bieten die RAW Programme der Kamerahersteller nicht die Qualität und Möglichkeiten.


----------



## JackA (12. Juli 2019)

fotoman schrieb:


> Es gibt halt auch heutzutage noch  Leute, die keine Lust haben, jedes Bild intensiv bearbeiten zu müssen.
> 
> Wenn ich mir vorstelle,  dass ich die ca. 2000 Bilder von vor zwei Wochen, die mittlerweile bei den abgelichteten Personen oder deren Erziehungsberechtigten sind, alle aus den RAWs hätte bearbeiten müssen, wird mir übel. Und das alles nur, weil ich nicht auf ETTR (mit ISO2500-4000) gesetzt hätte. Bei den Bildern hätte niemand die 1-5% bessere Bildqualität bei Raw-Entwicklung interessiert.


Dafür gibts auch RAW-Profile.
Ich händle das ganz einfach. Fotos immer in RAW und JPEG schießen, aussortieren was nicht gelungen ist, bei den üblichen Verdächtigen die RAWs direkt löschen und die richtig guten Bilder dann sauber bearbeiten.
Ich habe mal testhalber irgend einen langweiligen Vergleich gemacht:
JPEG aus der Kamera:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RAW bearbeitet (wobei Ich da auch kein Profi, war das erste Bild überhaupt, was Ich über RAW entwickelt habe):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (13. Juli 2019)

Von diesem Anblick bekomm ich nie genug.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (13. Juli 2019)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Dafür gibts auch RAW-Profile.
> Ich händle das ganz einfach. Fotos immer in RAW und JPEG schießen, aussortieren was nicht gelungen ist, bei den üblichen Verdächtigen die RAWs direkt löschen und die richtig guten Bilder dann sauber bearbeiten.
> Ich habe mal testhalber irgend einen langweiligen Vergleich gemacht:
> 
> ...



Uih, das sieht aber ein bisschen arg künstlich aus 
Etwas weniger wäre hier mehr gewesen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Juli 2019)

Also gut, ich war gestern in teterow und nach dem tag ist mein bedarf auch erstmal wieder für 2-3 jahre gedeckt. 
Diesmal war es reichlich staubig. Von daher war mein abstecher in 2016 besser, da nicht so viel staub und auch mehr gras auf der bahn. Zudem bin ich dieses mal ohne akkreditierung unterwegs gewesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





FlyKilla schrieb:


> Was, du schwächelst!?!
> Kann ja wohl nicht angehen.
> Gruß, Fly


HA! Jetzt hab ich es dir aber gezeigt! Ich schwächel nicht, ich werd bloß alt! 



fotoman schrieb:


> Für irgndwas hast Du doch nicht nur die Kameraausrüstung sondern vermutlich auch ein Auto, das dafür geeignet ist (also kein E-Auto, bei dem Du zwei Ladestops einlegen müsstest).
> 
> 4h Fahrt bei 450km klingt nach vermutlich freier Autobahn, also nicht allzuviel Streß bei der Fahrt.


Nur arbeite ich nicht im büro. Hab also nicht so viel sitzfleisch. 
Gebraucht hab ich übrigens einmal 4,5 und rück zu knapp über 4h trotz 6-7 baustellen à 8-12 km auf der strecke. Allerdings bin ich auch früh`s kurz vor 6 uhr los und abends kurz nach 23 uhr war ich wieder zurück. Bin also zu zeiten unterwegs gewesen, wo nich so viel verkehr ist.


----------



## FlyKilla (14. Juli 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> HA! Jetzt hab ich es dir aber gezeigt! Ich schwächel nicht, ich werd bloß alt!


Mein Hausarzt sagt, man ist erst alt wenn man sich die Socken nicht mehr im Stehen anziehen kann. Ab und zu muss ich mich schon dazu hinsetzen. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## labernet (14. Juli 2019)

So nachdem ich endlich mein 14-150 gestern bekommen habe und erstmal vom Sommerfest der Firma mich erholen musste, gings heute trotz Regen mal raus in den nahegelegenen Wildpark. Nur glücklich, dass die lange Durststrecke ohne Objektiv endlich vorbei ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (14. Juli 2019)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Mein Hausarzt sagt, man ist erst alt wenn man sich die Socken nicht mehr im Stehen anziehen kann. Ab und zu muss ich mich schon dazu hinsetzen.
> Gruß, Fly



Muss ich auch, wenn ich Nachts lange auf dem Rücken geschlafen habe.


----------



## FlyKilla (15. Juli 2019)

Thema Wechsel bitte, das wird mir langsam zu deprimierend.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Juli 2019)

Nochmal teterow...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 37_ (19. Juli 2019)

Wer braucht schon DSLR/M oder Photoshop ^_^ eine Handyknippse reicht vollkommen
komplett mobil erstellt, bearbeitet in Snapseed




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (19. Juli 2019)

37_ schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon DSLR/M oder Photoshop ^_^ eine Handyknippse reicht vollkommen
> komplett mobil erstellt, bearbeitet in Snapseed



Das erste und zweite Bild finde ich gut. Das erste wäre noch schöner gewesen, wenn die Leute nicht mit drauf gewesen wären. Trotzdem sieht man stellenweise, dass es an Auflösung / Bildqualität fehlt und das, obwohl man die Bilder nicht in 100% anschauen kann


----------



## taks (19. Juli 2019)

Vor allem bei den Blättern der Bäume sieht man es.
Nichtsdestotrotz finde ich die Fotos ganz gut


----------



## 37_ (19. Juli 2019)

Danke! für meinen Bedarf reicht die Bildqualität vollkommen. Ich habe einfach Spaß am Fotografieren und die beste Kamera ist die die ich dabei hab ^_^


----------



## JackA (19. Juli 2019)

37_ schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon DSLR/M oder Photoshop ^_^ eine Handyknippse reicht vollkommen
> komplett mobil erstellt, bearbeitet in Snapseed


Wirklich schöne Bilder. Aber auch Ich hätte sofort gesagt, dass es entweder Handy- oder Kompaktkamera (1/2,3")- Bilder sind.
Und du sprichst genau das Thema an, was immer mehr kommt und 99% der Bevölkerung ausreicht: Handybilder und Videos sind mittlerweile so gut, dass man keine normale Digitalkamera mehr benötigt (außer man besteht auf optischen Zoom).
Aber ein richtiger Fotograf sieht sich selbst als Künstler und Künstler streben nach Perfektion. Bei mir muss z.B. ein Bild im 100% Crop perfekt scharf sein incl. geringem Bildrauschen, was ein kleiner Sensor wie bei nem Handy und wenn das Licht nicht mitspielt, nicht zustande bringt.


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. Juli 2019)

fotoman schrieb:


> Es gibt halt auch heutzutage noch  Leute, die keine Lust haben, jedes Bild intensiv bearbeiten zu müssen.
> 
> Wenn ich mir vorstelle,  dass ich die ca. 2000 Bilder von vor zwei Wochen, die mittlerweile bei den abgelichteten Personen oder deren Erziehungsberechtigten sind, alle aus den RAWs hätte bearbeiten müssen, wird mir übel. Und das alles nur, weil ich nicht auf ETTR (mit ISO2500-4000) gesetzt hätte. Bei den Bildern hätte niemand die 1-5% bessere Bildqualität bei Raw-Entwicklung interessiert.


Ich hab immer alles RAW+JPG, meine besten bearbeite ich, den Rest gebe ich als JPG weiter ^^


----------



## Rage1988 (19. Juli 2019)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Wirklich schöne Bilder. Aber auch Ich hätte sofort gesagt, dass es entweder Handy- oder Kompaktkamera (1/2,3")- Bilder sind.
> Und du sprichst genau das Thema an, was immer mehr kommt und 99% der Bevölkerung ausreicht: Handybilder und Videos sind mittlerweile so gut, dass man keine normale Digitalkamera mehr benötigt (außer man besteht auf optischen Zoom).
> Aber ein richtiger Fotograf sieht sich selbst als Künstler und Künstler streben nach Perfektion. Bei mir muss z.B. ein Bild im 100% Crop perfekt scharf sein incl. geringem Bildrauschen, was ein kleiner Sensor wie bei nem Handy und wenn das Licht nicht mitspielt, nicht zustande bringt.



Ich war neulich Jury bei einem Fotowettbewerb und sollte eingesendete Bilder mit auswerten.
Du glaubst nicht, was die Leute da alles einschicken 
Da sind Schnappschüsse noch mit die schöneren Bilder 
Der Großteil der Bilder (geschätzt 90%) stammen vom Handy (was man eindeutig erkennt). Das Thema verstehen viele auch nicht und senden Bilder ein, die vollkommen am Thema vorbei sind.
Über das, was sie fotografieren möchten, machen sie sich auch keine Gedanken, da wird einfach schnell mal draufgehalten.
Am geilsten sind aber die Leute, die Selfies einschicken obwohl es darum nicht einmal ansatzweise geht 

Ich finde das insgesamt traurig, weil kaum noch Leute einen Sinn für schöne Bilder haben. Schnell mit dem Handy knipsen und fertig.


----------



## joraku (19. Juli 2019)

Sorry wenn ich da noch weiter darauf eingehe und kein Foto anhänge... 

Ja, ich gebe da Rage1988 komplett Recht.
Das Problem ist oft, dass viele sich keine Gedanken über Bildaufbau, Position, Lichteinfall etc. machen. 

Egal was für eine Kamera man verwendet - wer sich mit der Bildkomposition beschäftigt schießt immer das "bessere" Foto im Normalfall. Dann ist wirklich die beste Kamera die, die man im Moment der Aufnahme greifbar hat. 

Oft wenn ich mit Freunden unterwegs bin und die was knipsen, mache ich das Foto ebenfalls und zeige dann einfach den Unterschied. Einfach mal die Kamera und sich selbst bewegen und ausrichten wirkt Wunder.
Ich bin so froh, dass mir ein Freund, als ich mit DSLR Fotografie angefangen habe, empfohlen hat, einfach mal mit einer Festbrennweite zu fotografieren. Da muss man sich bewegen. 

Man muss ja kein Profi sein, aber wenn man Spaß daran hat und sich einfach mal ein paar Tipps zu Herzen nimmt, werden die Erinnerungsfotos so viel besser.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Juli 2019)

37_ schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon DSLR/M oder Photoshop ^_^ eine Handyknippse reicht vollkommen
> komplett mobil erstellt, bearbeitet in Snapseed


Na ich weiß nicht... Deine bilder sehen teils doch sehr künstlich aus. So könnte bild 7 sicherlich auch aus battlefield o.ä, stammen. (incl. der vorhandenen lens flares)
Dazu scheinst du jedes mal ordentlich licht gehabt zu haben. Mache mal bilder bei starker bewölkung oder kurz vor sonnenuntergang im wald. Da sieht es dann doch etwas anders aus.
Und dann stellt sich mir noch die frage, ist die randabdunklung in bild 1 gewollt oder der linse geschuldet?


----------



## fotoman (21. Juli 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dazu scheinst du jedes mal ordentlich  licht gehabt zu haben. Mache mal bilder bei starker bewölkung oder kurz  vor sonnenuntergang im wald. Da sieht es dann doch etwas anders  aus.


In der Zielgröße und bei statischen Motiven lässt sich selbst  bei älteren Smartphones einiges heraus holen.

Dank der megakurzen  Brennweite  sind schon ohne Stabi Belichtungszeiten möglich,  die man mit keiner MFT bis KB-Kamera jemals freihand erreicht. Mit meiner KB-DSLR habe ich ohne Stabi jedenfalls Problem, bei 35mm mit 1/30 wirklich scharfe Bilder freihand aufzunehmen.

Ein Problem gibt es dann eher beim  Kontrastumfang, falls das Smartphone nur JPGs aufnehmen kann und keine manuelle Belichtungssteuerung bietet. Dann gibt es hässliche Überbelichtungen wie auf dem angehängten Bild eines Smartphones von 2012 (ISO200, f2.4 und 1/30).



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und  dann stellt sich mir noch die frage, ist die randabdunklung in bild 1  gewollt oder der linse geschuldet?


Das war eher der Snapseed-Filter, genauso wie das Pseudo-HDR und die (in meinen Augen  recht kräftige) Überschärfung der Bilder, wenn man sie auf einem 100 PPI Monitor betrachtet. Sie sind halt alle optimiert für  exakt das eine Smartphone, mit dem sie gemacht wurden.



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Dafür gibts auch RAW-Profile.


Genauso,  wie es 2 TB SSDs fürs Backup gibt (leider nicht als M.2 SATA 2260 oder 2242), um die ca. 15k RAWS (mit >= 50 MB/Raw)  unterwegs zu sichern. Nur, wozu das ganze, wenn ich schon vorher aus  Erfahrung weiss, dass ich die RAWs in dem Fall nicht  benötige und auch nicht nutzen werde. Bei Deinem Beispiel hätte ich  die Kamera auch auf Raw geschaltet, die paar Naturausfnahmen gemacht und  danach für den (Hallen)Sport wieder zurück auf JPGs.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Juli 2019)

Ebenfalls Teterow... und momentan auch mein desktop-hintergrund



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@fotoman
Für das bild gibt es ein


----------



## taks (24. Juli 2019)

Makro-Blümchen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Juli 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (27. Juli 2019)

Ich war das nicht! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider ein starker Crop. Wie so oft hatte ich das falsche Objektiv dabei.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## 37_ (27. Juli 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wieder mal komplett ohne PC/PS/LR etc. entstanden, knipsen und Snapseed ^_^


----------



## Wired (28. Juli 2019)

*@ 37_:* Von der Bildkomposition her wirken 1 bis 3 und 5 auf mich wie Kunstwerke. Wirklich nice!

*Erstes Photo in max Auflösung*


----------



## JackA (29. Juli 2019)

@Wired: Das Schiff ist der Hammer, aber für meinen Geschmack etwas zu überbelichtet und farblos.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Juli 2019)

@wired

Wo ist die Sedov auf deinem bild herum geschippert? (mein kyrillisch ist zwar fast nicht mehr da, aber das hab ich noch heraus gefunden )
Ansonsten stimme ich JackA$$ zu. Etwas abdunklung plus ein wenig mehr kontrast und sättigung ( und ggf. etwas nachschärfen) hätten dem bild sicherlich gut getan.


----------



## taks (29. Juli 2019)

Ohne Moos, nix los




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wired (30. Juli 2019)

*@ taks: *Haaa frisches Moos  ^^



JackA$$ schrieb:


> @Wired: Das Schiff ist der Hammer, aber für meinen Geschmack etwas zu überbelichtet und farblos.


An der Überbelichtung kann Ich noch was ändern, is Out of Cam aber was die Farmlosigkeit angeht, Ich mags nich so Farbig und meistens sind meine Photos so wie  Ichs sah also von der Intensität her aber Ich werd mal auch noch schauen wie es mit etwas mehr Farbe aussieht.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> @wired
> 
> Wo ist die Sedov auf deinem bild herum geschippert? (mein kyrillisch ist zwar fast nicht mehr da, aber das hab ich noch heraus gefunden )
> Ansonsten stimme ich JackA$$ zu. Etwas abdunklung plus ein wenig mehr kontrast und sättigung ( und ggf. etwas nachschärfen) hätten dem bild sicherlich gut getan.



Des war zur Hansesail, die jedes Jahr in Warnemünde (nördlich von Rostock) stattfindet, des Photo is vom 11.8.2018.
Ob das Schiff aber jedes Jahr mit da is kann Ich Dir leider nich beantworten!



EDITED!

So, hier noch einmal mit höherer Farbintensität und etwas Dunkler.

Max Auflösung


----------



## JackA (31. Juli 2019)

1000%  gefälliger


----------



## taks (31. Juli 2019)

Raindrops from the sky, let the leaves shine




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. August 2019)

Da ich noch nix neues hab... Teterow...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## labernet (4. August 2019)

Bin heute mal bisschen auf den Urlaub vorbereiten gewesen (23km Marsch in 4h30 mit 650m Höhenunterschied) und paar kleine Impressionen eingefangen. Hatte dann in Affinity bisschen rumgespielt und bin mir noch nicht so sicher, ob das ein bisschen too much ist :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (4. August 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (5. August 2019)

It's magic



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. August 2019)

Ich würde ja eher "Upside Down" sagen, aber da kommt mir gleichzeitig noch der gleichnamige titel von Diana Ross in den sinn...


----------



## FlyKilla (5. August 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich würde ja eher "Upside Down" sagen, aber da kommt mir gleichzeitig noch der gleichnamige titel von Diana Ross in den sinn...


Da merkt man, dass du in der ähnlichen Alters Klasse wie ich spielst. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## BobBarker2014 (5. August 2019)

zurück vom urlaub an der ostsee


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. August 2019)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Da merkt man, dass du in der ähnlichen Alters Klasse wie ich spielst.
> Gruß, Fly


Naja, als besagtes lied aktuell war, sollte ich 2 jahre alt gewesen sein. 
Allgemein kenne ich die lieder aus der zeit auch nur, weil uns das "nicht-sozialistische ausland" konsequent beschallt hat. (müßte bei uns der sender auf dem ochsenkopf gewesen sein) Die weiter im hinterland hatten natürlich pech. 

Und damit es nicht offtopic wird, dieskau...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (6. August 2019)

Zarte 13 war ich da gewesen. Und habe meine Nachbarn mit AC/DC erfreut.
Die konnten, glaube ich, mitsingen. 😇



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. August 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Na ich weiß nicht... Deine bilder sehen teils doch sehr künstlich aus. So könnte bild 7 sicherlich auch aus battlefield o.ä, stammen. (incl. der vorhandenen lens flares)
> Dazu scheinst du jedes mal ordentlich licht gehabt zu haben. Mache mal bilder bei starker bewölkung oder kurz vor sonnenuntergang im wald. Da sieht es dann doch etwas anders aus.
> Und dann stellt sich mir noch die frage, ist die randabdunklung in bild 1 gewollt oder der linse geschuldet?




Du spielst Battelfield ?? 
Dachte Fotografen sind verschrobene ,komische Einzelgänger,die sich in der Dunkelkammer am wohlsten fühlen??


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. August 2019)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Zarte 13 war ich da gewesen. Und habe meine Nachbarn mit AC/DC erfreut.


Das kam bei mir etwas später über einen kollegen. Und dank einem lehrling hab ich auch gegen "system of a down" nix mehr ein zu wenden... quasi immer getreu des motto`s vom Dunklen Parabelritter der da meint "Das leben ist hart, sei härter!" 


L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Du spielst Battelfield ??


Ähm... nicht wirklich.  Ich stehe mit steam und anderen online-plattformen eher auf kriegsfuß. Ich hätte den krempel gerne physisch. 
Lediglich uplay hat es auf meinen rechner geschafft, damit ich meine AC2 Eizo-triologie und AC3 überhaupt spielen kann. 


> Dachte Fotografen sind verschrobene ,komische Einzelgänger,die sich in der Dunkelkammer am wohlsten fühlen??


Ich weiß nicht was du hast, das passt doch. Einfach einen dezenten rot-filter auf den moni und schon kann man in den zwangs-pausen beim entwickeln ne runde zocken.  Spieler fühlen sich in ihrer dunkelkammer im keller ja auch wohl und so könnte man das kombinieren. 
Allerdings hätte ich mir das hobby wohl verkniffen, wenn ich noch ständig filme kaufen und etwickeln müßte.  Da bin ich lieber auf veranstaltungen unterwegs, lauf mir einen ab und treffe ein paar nette leute die immer dann und an orten wieder auf tauchen, wo man sie nicht erwartet. (da gibt es tatsächlich welche, die alle schotter-cup`s vom tiefsten bayern bis hoch zur wedemark bzw. teterow mit machen)


----------



## taks (10. August 2019)

Kühles Nass 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (10. August 2019)

Rauchen macht Spaß und verursacht keinen Lärm!

Pentax K-5 II, 50mm, f/8, Iso 100, 1/100tel, Beautydish von vorn rechts oben auf Studioblitz


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. August 2019)

Taitan schrieb:


> Rauchen macht Spaß und verursacht keinen Lärm!


...und verursacht jede menge kosten für das gesundheitssystem. (raucherlunge, krebs usw.) Aber jeder darf ja, wie es ihm spaß macht. 

Ich kann dagegen nur sagen: Loud Pipes save Lives! (vor allem was die "ich guck nur auf`s handy und laufe mit kopfhörern durch die stadt"-generation an geht)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (11. August 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Rock (15. August 2019)

Errate die Serien-Location 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (15. August 2019)

Dann entgegne ich als "nicht-diese-Serie-Kucker" mal mit einem schon mal geposteten Bild auch von einem solchen Drehort
(allerdings aus dem Norden Europas)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (15. August 2019)

Was zur Erfrischung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (15. August 2019)

Gib, gib, haben wollen!
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. August 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. September 2019)

Am Sonntag war Hard-Enduro in Hamma (bei Nordhausen) angesagt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. September 2019)

Wenn der gaul mal wieder bock`t...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. September 2019)

Hmmmm... In der jetzigen jahreszeit müßte doch aller orten etwas los sein und ich produziere mal wieder triple-post`s... 

Rallye Bad Schmiedeberg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (8. September 2019)

War vor zwei Wochen auf ner Hochzeit am fotografieren und bin endlich fertig mit bearbeiten und Fotobuch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und aus irgend einem Grund bin ich hungrig


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. September 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Und aus irgend einem Grund bin ich hungrig


...und ich jetzt auch. 

Heute war noch Lederhoser StoppelX. (stoppelcross und der ort in der nähe heißt wirklich "lederhose" und liegt an der A9 nähe hermsdorfer kreuz)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (10. September 2019)

Ich habe in letzter Zeit auch mal wieder meine Kanone entführt.

Alle Bilder sind auch nachträglich angefasst, die vom Benz bewusst etwas mehr und auch ein wenig übertrieben.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (11. September 2019)

Das erste Bild mit dem Holz Zaun finde ich nicht so toll, aber die anderen finde ich sehr schön. 
Am besten gefällt mir das letzte Bild mit dem Mercedes von vorne.


----------



## JackA (11. September 2019)

Das ist echt schön zu sehen, obwohl es der gleiche Betrachtungswinkel ist, wirkt das letzte Benz-Bild wie vom Profi und das erste BMW Bild wie vom Einsteiger. Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. September 2019)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Das ist echt schön zu sehen, obwohl es der gleiche Betrachtungswinkel ist, wirkt das letzte Benz-Bild wie vom Profi und das erste BMW Bild wie vom Einsteiger. Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.



Ich denke, das größte Problem ist der fehlende Kontrast im Blätterwerk und die Farben. 

Ich habe mir die Freiheit genommen, das Bild gerade mal 30 Sekunden lang in GIMP zu verändern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt hat das Auto selbst etwas zu viel Kontrast, aber ihr seht, was ich meine.


----------



## Rage1988 (11. September 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich denke, das größte Problem ist der fehlende Kontrast im Blätterwerk und die Farben.
> 
> Ich habe mir die Freiheit genommen, das Bild gerade mal 30 Sekunden lang in GIMP zu verändern:
> 
> ...




Ich seh keinen großen Unterschied. 

Der Hintergrund im originalen Bild ist einfach nicht so schön, ebenso die Spiegelungen und das Licht. Autos fotografiert man am besten vor Hintergründen, die nicht so arg ablenken. Der Wald und der Holzzaun lenken aber ziemlich ab, weshalb das Auto nicht so zur Geltung kommt.


----------



## taks (11. September 2019)

Der Hintergrund ist auch einfach zu scharf. Wenn er unscharf wäre und der Fokus auf die Fahrzeugfront würde es auch besser aussehen.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. September 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Der Hintergrund ist auch einfach zu scharf. Wenn er unscharf wäre und der Fokus auf die Fahrzeugfront würde es auch besser aussehen.



Das wäre in der Tat die beste Lösung.
Dazu ein Polfilter, um die Reflektionen auf Lack und Scheiben etwas einzudämmen, dann wäre das Bild deutlich besser.


----------



## Rage1988 (11. September 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Der Hintergrund ist auch einfach zu scharf. Wenn er unscharf wäre und der Fokus auf die Fahrzeugfront würde es auch besser aussehen.



Der ist aber auch auf dem letzten Bild relativ scharf. Da man ja das Auto möglichst ganz scharf haben möchte, muss man die Blende mehr schließen, wodurch auch der Hintergrund schärfer wird, außer der Hintergrund ist deutlich weiter hinter dem Auto.

Auf dem letzten Bild geht der Hintergrund aber unter, weil er recht dunkel und farblich neutraler ist.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. September 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Da man ja das Auto möglichst ganz scharf haben möchte, muss man die Blende mehr schließen, wodurch auch der Hintergrund schärfer wird, außer der Hintergrund ist deutlich weiter hinter dem Auto.


Die lösung wäre die brenizer-methode. Einfach ein panorama mit kleiner blende schießen und zu einem großen zu sammen bauen.
Das war einer meiner ersten und noch immer letzten versuche...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. September 2019)

Vor einer Weile habe ich mich hier mal darüber beschwert, wie vollkommen  unbrauchbar der Autofokus und die manuelle Fokushilfe meiner Nikon  D3300 sind.

Anfang letzten Monats war ich im Urlaub, und bei der Auswertung der  Bilder habe ich endgültig die Schnauze voll bekommen und eine neue  Kamera gekauft.
Aus Budget- und Kompatiblitätsgründen ist es eine D7500 geworden.

Damit habe ich nun die ersten Bilder gemacht. Bisher bin ich etwas  zwiegespalten: Der Sensor löst nun noch geringer auf und hat  seltsamerweise bei niedrigen ISOs ein deutlich höheres Grundrauschen. 

Der Autofokus hingegen ist ein Traum: Fast immer treffsicher, mehr  Fokuspunkte, funktioniert noch mit sehr wenig Licht und unterstützt auch  hervorragend bei manuell zu fokussierenden Objektiven.

Hier mal ein Testbild: Per Autofokus scharfgestellt, eine Sekunde lang (!) aus der Hand belichtet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw: Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man die unteren Lichter noch schärfer hätte bekommen können? Außer einem besseren Objektiv fällt mir nichts mehr ein ...


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (11. September 2019)

WOW 

Einen Tag mal nicht reingeschaut und direkt so viel Feedback!

Danke erstmal.

Ja, mit dem ersten Bild vom BMW bin ich selber nicht zufrieden. Wollte das erst am selben Spot machen, wo auch das Mercedes-Bild von vorne gemacht wurde. Aber zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich die ganze Zeit Verkehr auf der Straße. Für mein Review brauchte ich aber ein zweites Bild vom Auto selber, deshalb musste der Parkplatz her halten. 

Mein Favorit ist vom BMW auch das zweite Bild, durch den rustikaleren Hintergrund kommt das moderne Auto da wieder besser raus.



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Das ist echt schön zu sehen, obwohl es der gleiche Betrachtungswinkel ist, wirkt das letzte Benz-Bild wie vom Profi und das erste BMW Bild wie vom Einsteiger. Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.


Denke das kommt daher, dass zum einen beim Mercedes die Räder in die richtige Richtung eingeschlagen sind und wie schon hier geschrieben wurde der Hintergrund nicht stört.
Auf das Bild vom Benz bin ich selbst auch ein wenig stolz, gerade der Hintergrund mit der langen, geraden Straße lässt das Bild in meinen Augen richtig gut wirken.
Das gleiche wollte ich mit dem BMW eigentlich auch haben.  



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Dazu ein Polfilter, um die Reflektionen auf Lack und Scheiben etwas einzudämmen, dann wäre das Bild deutlich besser.


Was Filter und so angeht, da will ich mich eigentlich von fern halten. Dafür bin ich zu wenig im Thema drin. Auch mit Fotografie-Regeln setze ich mich nicht auseinander. Was dabei raus kommen kann, wenn man sich strikt daran hält, habe ich vor ein paar Wochen bei nem bekannten gesehen (Müll).
Würde mich da auch eher auf den richtigen Fokus konzentrieren, obwohl ich unscharfe Hintergründe bei Makro-Aufnahmen passender finde (siehe z.B. die Typbezeichnung beim Mercedes).

Was den Kontrast usw angeht, habe euch mal das Original-Bild angehangen. Denke meine Bearbeitung ist dazu schon ein kleiner Fortschritt (gebe euch natürlich in allen Punkten recht!).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freut mich trotzdem, dass die Bilder scheints gut ankommen.


----------



## Rage1988 (11. September 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die lösung wäre die brenizer-methode. Einfach ein panorama mit kleiner blende schießen und zu einem großen zu sammen bauen.
> Das war einer meiner ersten und noch immer letzten versuche...
> 
> 
> ...



Dann würde sicherlich auch Focus Stacking funktionieren 
Da ist mir der Aufwand zu groß. Sollte ich jemals ein Auto fotografieren müssen, würde ich es so platzieren, dass es mit dem Hintergrund und dem Bokeh funktioniert


----------



## Rage1988 (11. September 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> btw: Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man die unteren Lichter noch schärfer hätte bekommen können? Außer einem besseren Objektiv fällt mir nichts mehr ein ...



Naja, bei derartigen Belichtungszeiten kann es aus der Hand nicht scharf werden, zumal die Kamera auch keinen IBIS hat.

Bei 1s vermute ich, dass du die Blende ziemlich weit offen hattest, denn nach hohen ISO Werten sieht es jetzt nicht aus. Manche Objektive leiden aber unter Unschärfen bei offeneren Blenden. Für mehr Schärfe solltest du F5.6-F8 bei APS-C probieren.

Sehen die RAWs auch so unscharf aus? Die Rauschreduzierung sorgt bei höheren ISO Werten oft für Unschärfe, falls du ISO doch höher hattest.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. September 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Bei 1s vermute ich, dass du die Blende ziemlich weit offen hattest, denn nach hohen ISO Werten sieht es jetzt nicht aus. Manche Objektive leiden aber unter Unschärfen bei offeneren Blenden. Für mehr Schärfe solltest du F5.6-F8 bei APS-C probieren.


ISO 8000, volle Offenblende (f3.9 bei 24mm Brennweite). Das Objektiv ist das gammlige 18-105er von Nikon. Das ist so mäßig scharf, aber immerhin hat es auch keine besonders großen Blendenöffnungen. 
Aber vielleicht hast du Recht, und es wäre 2-3 Steps weiter abgeblendet schärfer. Das ließ sich nur ohne Stativ nicht machen. 
Danke.


Rage1988 schrieb:


> Sehen die RAWs auch so unscharf aus? Die Rauschreduzierung sorgt bei höheren ISO Werten oft für Unschärfe, falls du ISO doch höher hattest.



Das ist das beste, was ich aus dem RAW entwickeln konnte. Leider habe ich gerade nur Dx0 11 Essentials da, welches keine besonders gutes Denoising hat.


----------



## Rage1988 (12. September 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> ISO 8000, volle Offenblende (f3.9 bei 24mm Brennweite). Das Objektiv ist das gammlige 18-105er von Nikon. Das ist so mäßig scharf, aber immerhin hat es auch keine besonders großen Blendenöffnungen.
> Aber vielleicht hast du Recht, und es wäre 2-3 Steps weiter abgeblendet schärfer. Das ließ sich nur ohne Stativ nicht machen.
> Danke.
> 
> ...



Ach krass, hätte nicht gedacht, dass es ISO 8000 ist. Aber gut, ich seh das Bild altuell auch nur am Handy. Das 18-105 von Nikon ist doch eigentlich ein guter Allrounder und v.a. bei Landschaft ganz gut. 

Bei der Zeit kann man ohne IBIS nicht mehr aus der Hand fotografieren. Selbst mit IBIS wird es schwer (außer bei manchen MFT Kameras). Bei solchen Aufnahmen brauchst du ein Stativ oder einen stabilen Untergrund. Dann musst du den 2s (oder 10s) Selbstauslöser nutzen, Blende auf F5.6-8 und dann kannst du auch den ISO Wert niedriger einstellen. Sie belichtet dann zwar einige Zeit, aber wenn sich nichts bewegt, sollte das Ergebnis deutlich besser werden.


----------



## rtf (12. September 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Während des Airbeat Festivals war ich auf Streife in Neustadt-Glewe für diese Bilder  

Alle Bilder sind noch nachträglich mit Lightroom überarbeitet worden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. September 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Dann würde sicherlich auch Focus Stacking funktionieren
> Da ist mir der Aufwand zu groß. Sollte ich jemals ein Auto fotografieren müssen, würde ich es so platzieren, dass es mit dem Hintergrund und dem Bokeh funktioniert


Also die brenizer methode ist kein großer aufwand. Das panorama von dem wartburg hab ich damals frei hand mit meiner K30 geschossen und gut. Mit meiner K1 wird das ergebniss vieleicht sogar noch besser.


----------



## kero81 (14. September 2019)

Nix besonderes, Handy Shot aus dem Wohnzimmer Fenster und bearbeit mit Snapseed. Am Handy schauts gut aus, werde aber bestimmt nen Schock bekommen wenn ich das morgen am Monitor sehe... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rtf (14. September 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Nix besonderes, Handy Shot aus dem Wohnzimmer Fenster und bearbeit mit Snapseed. Am Handy schauts gut aus, werde aber bestimmt nen Schock bekommen wenn ich das morgen am Monitor sehe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auf dem Tablet sieht es auch noch gut aus 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T813 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kero81 (14. September 2019)

Ja, ich habs jetzt auch mal am Monitor gesehen. Es geht echt noch.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. September 2019)

Und nochmal StoppelX...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. September 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Nix besonderes, Handy Shot aus dem Wohnzimmer Fenster und bearbeit mit Snapseed. Am Handy schauts gut aus, werde aber bestimmt nen Schock bekommen wenn ich das morgen am Monitor sehe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht für ein Handyfoto ziemlich gut aus. 
Es scheint so, als ob das Handy ziemlich viel Rauschunterdrückung nutzt und das Bild dabei sehr weich zeichnet. Die verklinkerte Mauer wirkt dadurch sehr verwaschen und "leuchtet" irgendwie über die Kanten hinaus. 
Aber trotzdem, nicht übel.


----------



## kero81 (15. September 2019)

Stryke, dass war nicht das Handy. Ich hab in Snapseed nen Glow Filter drüber gelegt. Weil Nacht und verträumt etc. 

Gestern mal wieder ne Foto Session mit Kumpels gemacht. Da kamen ein paar echt gute Bilder bei rum.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. September 2019)

Bild 1 und 2 sind sehr schön von der schärfe, bild 5 und 8 gehen so und beim rest hat wohl der AF leicht geschwächelt?  Gerade den fahrer auf bild 3 bzw. 4 scheint er ja nicht zu mögen. 
Was für eine brennweite nimmst du eigentlich? Die info`s in den bildern sind ja leider nicht mehr da. Ich würde jedenfalls versuchen so nah als möglich heran zu kommen. (no risk, no fun )


----------



## kero81 (15. September 2019)

Die sind stark gecroppt. Hatte das 24er Canon drauf. Muss das mal in Lightroom ändern mit den EXIF Daten, ich vergesse das aber jedesmal.  Bild 8 war fast komplett schwarz, da hab ich ordentlich hochgezogen. Für Instagram reichen die locker, am Monitor... naja ihr seht es ja.


----------



## Rage1988 (16. September 2019)

Ich hab mich mal an Street Photography versucht 
Ein Gebiet, in dem ich mich normalerweise nicht bewege, aber ich wollte es mal probieren.

Mit der A7II und dem Samyang 135mm F2.0. Bearbeitet mit Lightroom (u.a. Körnung hinzugefügt, um es alt wirken zu lassen).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. September 2019)

Der hat sich heut morgen in die lüfte erhoben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (21. September 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Stryke7 (22. September 2019)

Travemünde?  
Gute Bilder!


----------



## kero81 (22. September 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich mal an Street Photography versucht
> Ein Gebiet, in dem ich mich normalerweise nicht bewege, aber ich wollte es mal probieren.
> 
> Mit der A7II und dem Samyang 135mm F2.0. Bearbeitet mit Lightroom (u.a. Körnung hinzugefügt, um es alt wirken zu lassen).
> ...



Gefällt mir nicht so und es verfehlt auch den Grundgedanke von Street Photography. In dem Bild kommen die Menschen einfach zu kurz und es sieht aus als hättest Du nur die Straße fotografiert.


----------



## Rage1988 (22. September 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir nicht so und es verfehlt auch den Grundgedanke von Street Photography. In dem Bild kommen die Menschen einfach zu kurz und es sieht aus als hättest Du nur die Straße fotografiert.



Ja, ich habe andere Bilder, wo die Menschen sichtbar sind (Fischer, Hafenarbeiter etc.). Leider ist es, wie ich mich informiert habe, rechtlich sehr schwierig. Man darf keine Bilder veröffentlichen, auf denen die Leute erkennbar sind. Wenn, dann müsste man von all diesen Leuten eine schriftliche Erlaubnis einholen. Deswegen ruhen die ganzen anderen Bilder auf meiner Festplatte und ich musste eins nehmen, wo man niemanden erkennt.

Ein hoch auf unsere Gesetze 

Deswegen habe ich mich auch nie auf diesen Bereich konzentriert, obwohl ich es gerne auch mal ernsthafter probieren möchte. Aber ich renne dann nicht jedem hinterher und hole eine schriftliche Erlaubnis ein.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. September 2019)

Wie ich das mit den leuten bei solchen bildern handhaben sollte, wüßte ich auch nicht. Aber bei motorsport-veranstaltungen ist es nicht ganz so das problem. Da steht am eingang auch schonmal der hinweis, das man mit betreten des geländes gefahr läuft fotografiert zu werden und das man sich dann damit einverstanden erklärt. (incl. veröffentlichung) Auf der anderen seite wollen die leute ja teils fotografiert werden. 

Ich war gestern in brückla beim stoppelcross...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fotoman (22. September 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Man darf keine Bilder veröffentlichen, auf denen die Leute erkennbar sind.
> ...
> Ein hoch auf unsere Gesetze


Du hättest  vermutlich nichts dagegen, wenn überall ungefragt Bilder mit Deinem  erkennbaren Gesicht veröffentlicht würden?



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Aber bei motorsport-veranstaltungen ist es nicht ganz so das problem. Da steht am eingang auch schonmal der hinweis, das man mit betreten des geländes gefahr läuft fotografiert zu werden und das man sich dann damit einverstanden erklärt.


Womit der Eigentümer des Hausrechtes einfach nur auf die gesetzlichen Bestimung hinweist und diese auf sein Privatgelände anwendet. Bevor man die dann jedem unwissenden Besucher einzeln erklären muss, gibt es halt solche Aushänge (oder Angaben auf Eintrittskarten).



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> (incl. veröffentlichung)


Das glaube ich so allgemein nicht. Auf nahezu jeder Eintrittskarte zu öffentlichen Veranstalutngen steht das mittlerweile drauf. Aber da steht dann eben nichts von allgemeiner Veröffentlichung, deren Recht man auf diese Weise vermutlich auch garnicht einholen könnte. Sondern da wird dann nur das beschreiben, was gesetzlich in Deutschland vor und nach der DSGVO sowieso zulässig ist.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Auf der anderen seite wollen die leute ja teils fotografiert werden.


Was dann  durchaus als implizite Einverständniserklärung gelten kann.


----------



## The_Rock (22. September 2019)

München, vom Olympiaturm aus. War ziemlich windig aufm Turm, deshalb nicht ganz so scharf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (24. September 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Drayygo (24. September 2019)

Hey, ich hab ja schon im DI Thread geschrieben, dass ich meine erste DSLR bekommen habe, und damit heute ein wenig mit meinem besseren Drittel herumexperimentiert habe. Leider hab ich die Kameraeinstellungen im AP - Modus komplett versaut (irgendwie war Kunstlicht-Weißabgleich voreingestellt und noch ein paar andere Dinge, die ich verbockt habe) weswegen ich die eigentliche Lichtstimmung rekonstruieren musste.
Ich hoffe die beiden Fotos wissen dennoch zu gefallen. Kritik, Verbesserungsvorschläge etc. sind gerne gesehen - ich hab mich nur anhand dieser beiden Bilder noch nicht getraut, im "nicht-Amateur" Thread zu posten.

Achja: Kamera ist eine EOS 4000D mit Kit-Objektiv. Wie ich die EXIF Daten bereitstelle weiß ich leider nicht, da ich auch mit Lightroom und Gimp noch nicht allzuviel Erfahrung habe


----------



## Rage1988 (24. September 2019)

Drayygo schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab ja schon im DI Thread geschrieben, dass ich meine erste DSLR bekommen habe, und damit heute ein wenig mit meinem besseren Drittel herumexperimentiert habe. Leider hab ich die Kameraeinstellungen im AP - Modus komplett versaut (irgendwie war Kunstlicht-Weißabgleich voreingestellt und noch ein paar andere Dinge, die ich verbockt habe) weswegen ich die eigentliche Lichtstimmung rekonstruieren musste.
> Ich hoffe die beiden Fotos wissen dennoch zu gefallen. Kritik, Verbesserungsvorschläge etc. sind gerne gesehen - ich hab mich nur anhand dieser beiden Bilder noch nicht getraut, im "nicht-Amateur" Thread zu posten.
> 
> Achja: Kamera ist eine EOS 4000D mit Kit-Objektiv. Wie ich die EXIF Daten bereitstelle weiß ich leider nicht, da ich auch mit Lightroom und Gimp noch nicht allzuviel Erfahrung habe



Auf was genau hast du denn fokussiert? Der Fokus scheint nämlich nicht genau auf den Augen zu liegen, da sie leicht unscharf sind. Könnte aber auch sein, dass sie sich bewegt hat, denn 1/80s bei sind nicht viel oder du hast dich bewegt.
Der Weißabgleich ist bei beiden Bildern vollkommen unterschiedlich. Während die Farben beim linken Bild eher ins Warme gehen, sind sie beim rechten Bild total kühl.
Wenn ich mir das Licht anschaue, dürfte es bewölkt gewesen sein und somit passt der warme Ton nicht so ganz und das andere finde ich zu kühl.
Für ein Portrait is mir auf dem linken Bild zu viel Platz über dem Kopf und beim rechten auch. Die Augen liegen fast in der Mitte des Bildes und es wirkt einfach anders, wenn sich die Augen in der oberen Hälfte des Bildes befinden. Man kann auch oben einen Teil des Kopfes weglassen und dann wirkt es auch anders.

Achja, die EXIF Daten stehen in deinen JPEGs 
Einfach rechtsklick auf deine JPEGs und dann auf Eigenschaften und Details.


----------



## Drayygo (24. September 2019)

Ja, wie gesagt, die Farbeinstellungen waren in der Kamera schon von mir verbockt (muss irgendwann mal auf Kunstlichtausgleich geklickt haben), weswegen das eine Bild kühler ist. Habe versucht das durch die Nachbearbeitung hinzukriegen. Und ja, das waren quasi nur "Schnappschüsse", da ich noch ca. -3 Ahnung von den ganzen Einstellungen der Kamera habe. Daher wollte ich erstmal 2-3-4 Bilder machen, um ein Gefühl zu kriegen, und mich bis zum Wochenende, wo wir eine längere Fotosession vorhaben, in die Kamera einlesen. Da nehme ich dann auch das Stativ mit, um eben nicht zu verwackeln. Fokus war eigentlich auf den Augen (zumindest die AF-Felder haben rot aufgeleuchtet, was laut Handbuch die Fokussierung anzeigt). Das mit dem Platz über dem Kopf kann ich ja noch wegschneiden 

Hab das bearbeitete mal hier eingefügt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (24. September 2019)

Drayygo schrieb:


> Ja, wie gesagt, die Farbeinstellungen waren in der Kamera schon von mir verbockt (muss irgendwann mal auf Kunstlichtausgleich geklickt haben), weswegen das eine Bild kühler ist. Habe versucht das durch die Nachbearbeitung hinzukriegen.



Womit bearbeitest du denn? In Lightroom oder Lumiar ist das nur ein Regler, den man verschieben muss. 



Drayygo schrieb:


> Und ja, das waren quasi nur "Schnappschüsse", da ich noch ca. -3 Ahnung von den ganzen Einstellungen der Kamera habe.



Dachte ich mir, aber da du um Verbesserungsvorschläge gebeten hast, habe ich meinen Senf dazu gegeben 



Drayygo schrieb:


> Fokus war eigentlich auf den Augen (zumindest die AF-Felder haben rot aufgeleuchtet, was laut Handbuch die Fokussierung anzeigt).



Ich nehme an, dass du gewackelt hast. Deine 50 / 55mm auf der Canon wirken wie 75 / 82mm an Vollformat und ohne Stabilisator ist 1/80s dann schon die Grenze zwischen scharf und verwackelt.



Drayygo schrieb:


> Das mit dem Platz über dem Kopf kann ich ja noch wegschneiden



Du musst aber aufpassen, denn je mehr du wegschneidest, desto weniger MP bleiben dir noch und die Qualität leidet 
Das erste hast du ja schon zugeschnitten und dann sind von deinen 18MP immer weniger übrig


----------



## Drayygo (24. September 2019)

Alles gut, die Kritik nehm ich dir nicht übel, ich finds ja gut, dass du das alles aufführst. 

Bearbeiten tue ich mit Lightroom - was ich aber auch erst seit heute habe. Dementsprechend.. ist es vielleicht nur 1 Regler.. aber 1 Regler von 128371896523894572 Reglern, wo ich keine Ahnung habe, welchen ich benutzen muss. Auch da will ich mich bis zum WE noch reinlesen^^


----------



## Rage1988 (24. September 2019)

Drayygo schrieb:


> Bearbeiten tue ich mit Lightroom - was ich aber auch erst seit heute habe. Dementsprechend.. ist es vielleicht nur 1 Regler.. aber 1 Regler von 128371896523894572 Reglern, wo ich keine Ahnung habe, welchen ich benutzen muss. Auch da will ich mich bis zum WE noch reinlesen^^



Der Regler "Temp" ist es. (zusammen mit dem unten drunter "Tonung")


----------



## Drayygo (24. September 2019)

Was würdest du eigentlich für Portait-Fotos für ein günstiges Einsteiger-Objektiv empfehlen?  Damit ich nicht quasi direkt wieder umlernen muss, wenn ich mich mit meinem jetzigen "eingeschossen" habe? Ich krieg mit dem leider kein vernünftiges Bokeh hin (hab heute 50-100 Bilder geschossen, um zu gucken ob ich es auf die Kette kriege, aber bei keinem war eins mit ordentlichem Bokeh dabei)


----------



## Rage1988 (24. September 2019)

Das mit dem Bokeh wird bei deinem Objektiv schwer. Du hast nur bei 18 bis (vermutlich) ca. 20mm eine maximal offene Blende von 3.5 und bei deinen genutzten Brennweiten von 50 und 55mm vermutlich nur noch F5.6.
Besser wäre ein Objektiv mit F2.8 oder drunter im gesamten Brennweitenbereich.

Ich kenne mich bei Canon Objektiven leider nicht so aus, aber ich würde zu dem hier greifen: https://www.amazon.de/Canon-EF-50mm...1569351577&sprefix=canon+ef+50,aps,153&sr=8-1

Ist eigentlich für Vollformat, passt aber auch an deine und der Preis ist super.

Ansonsten gäbe es noch das: https://www.amazon.de/Canon-EF-S-35...69351264&sprefix=canon+ef-s+35,aps,148&sr=8-1


----------



## taks (24. September 2019)

Objektive würde ich in deinem Fall vorallem als Occasion kaufen. Aber Canon kann ich dir da leider auch keine Tipps geben.


----------



## kero81 (24. September 2019)

Ey ey ey eeey taks!!! Wad is denn Occasion?! Hab ich ja noch nie gehört im zusammenhang mit Objektiven, Erklärung bitte. 

@Drayygo
Falls Interesse... Youtube Stephan Wiesner. Der hat ne Canon EOS 80D und knipst damiot seine Kleine/Familie. Da findest Du auf jeden Fall ein gutes Portrait Objektiv.  Grob erinnere ich mich das es ne 80er Festbrennweite war. Ich könnte mich aber auch gut täuschen...


----------



## Rage1988 (24. September 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> @Drayygo
> Falls Interesse... Youtube Stephan Wiesner.



Der hat schon seit Monaten, fast seit Jahren, nichts mehr von einer 80D berichtet und ist auch schon lange bei DSLMs und da nicht bei Canon


----------



## fotoman (24. September 2019)

Drayygo schrieb:


> Da nehme ich dann auch das Stativ mit, um eben  nicht zu verwackeln.


Bitte daran denken, dass auch das Model  "verwackeln" kann. Und das gilt auch für die Entfernung zum Motiv.



Drayygo schrieb:


> Was würdest du eigentlich für Portait-Fotos für ein günstiges Einsteiger-Objektiv empfehlen?


Um ehrlich  zu sein, derzeit garkein anderes. Da bin ich aber anscheinend der einzige, der erst einmal Grundlagen und Bedienung der Kamera (inkl. dem internen JPG-Konferter und/oder dem Raw-Konverter) erlernen würde.



Drayygo schrieb:


> Ich krieg mit dem leider kein vernünftiges Bokeh hin


Was ist für Dich denn ein "vernünftiges" Bokeh? Willst Du den Hintergrund einfach nur unschärfer haben (dann kann man im Zweifel auch einen anderen Hintergrund  suchen), oder was möchtest Du erreichen?

Falls es um mehr wie nur schnödes Freistellen geht, sondern um die Darstellung der Unschärfe, dann würde ich mir z.B. hier
DSLR-Forum
mal die Beispielbilder für diverse (Canon) Objektive ansehen. Oder auch die Gallerie "Menschen", wobei dort in der Regel genauso viel bearbeitet wird wie in anderen Internet-Gallerien und das ganze damit für mich recht nutzlos ist, um die Technik zu bewerten.

Nur mal als Vergleich
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II (Full Format) - Review / Test Report - Analysis
das Bokeh des 50 1.8 STM ist auch nicht wirklich schöner
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM - Review / Test Report - Analysis
Hier wird es dann (in meinen Augen) schon schöner
Canon EF 135mm f/2 USM L (full format) - Review / Test Report - Analysis
Das Canon-Gegenstück hierzu wurde dort leider nicht getest, bildet aber genauso schön die Unschärfe ab.
Nikkor AF-S 200mm f/2 G ED VR (FX) - Review / Test Report - Analysis

Wenn es um (in meinen Augen) schönes Bokeh geht, würde ich mir das 50/1.8 STM nicht kaufen. Und genauso würde ich mir auf Grund des AF das (alte) 50 1.8 II nicht kaufen, obwohl das Bokeh schon etwas schöner/ruhiger auf mich wirkt. An meiner 10D/20D war ein treffsicheree AF damals Glückssache mit dem 50/1.8 II.



kero81 schrieb:


> Ey ey ey eeey taks!!! Wad is denn Occasion?! Hab  ich ja noch nie gehört im zusammenhang mit Objektiven, Erklärung bitte.


Noch nie in der Schweiz gewesen (wobei sich das auch aus der freien englischen Übersetzung ableiten lässt)? Gebraucht könnte man auch  sagen, hört sich aber nicht so schön an.


----------



## Drayygo (24. September 2019)

Mit schöner meine ich "unschärfer". Der HG ist für mich noch zu scharf, nur hab ich das nicht hinbekommen  Liegt aber 100% an mir, nicht an der Kamera, da wirste Recht haben^^


----------



## kero81 (24. September 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Der hat schon seit Monaten, fast seit Jahren, nichts mehr von einer 80D berichtet und ist auch schon lange bei DSLMs und da nicht bei Canon



Nein, das stimmt so nicht Rage. Er hat kein spezielles Video über das Thema (80D für Portrait) gemacht, er erwähnt es nur fast in jedem Video wenns auch um Portraits geht.  Wenn Du ihn nicht schaust, kannst Du da nicht so mitreden...


----------



## Rage1988 (24. September 2019)

Ich schaue fast jedes seiner Videos und habe schon ewig nichts mehr von einer 80D gehört. Soweit ich weiß nutzt er für seine Tochter schon lange eine der Sony A6.... Kameras


----------



## fotoman (24. September 2019)

Drayygo schrieb:


> Liegt aber 100% an mir, nicht an der Kamera, da wirste Recht haben^^


Nein liegt es nicht. Man kann halt entweder versuchen, mit dem gegebenen Equipment das Maximum raus zu holen (=Verinnerlichen der physikalschen Dinge und Wahl der passenden Umgebung, die im Gegensatz zu meinen Motiven bei Dir recht frei wählbar sein dürfte). Oder man erschlägt es durch Geld und Technik.

Ohne Deine Beschreibung zu kennen, wie Du zur Kamera gekommen bist,  würde ich wohl auch schreiben: kauf Dir das 50/1.8 STM oder 50/1.8 II  (beide so um die 50-70€ gebraucht) und teste selber. Je nach Sichtweise  sind es nur 70€ oder 30% des Kamerapreises.

Wenn es nur um die Unschärfe allgemein geht (egal, ob dann Lichter oder auch die Blätter im 2. Bild immer noch unruhig im Hintergrund wirken und den Blick des Betrachters ablenken) kannst Du Dir ein EF 50/1.8 STM kaufen (das liefert mit umgerechnet 80mm an Deiner Kamera annähernd die klassische Portrait-Brennweite) und mit Blende 1,8 fotografieren.

Wenn ich bei Deinem Portrait von ca. 3 m Abstand zum Motiv ausgehe, dann bist Du mit Blende 5,6 bei ca. 63cm Schärfentiefe.
Das ganze mit Blende 1,8 ergibt keine 20cm. Das genügt selbst beim 1. Bild nicht, um von Schulter bis Hinterkopf alles scharf zu haben. Eine Unaufmerksamkeit zwischen Scharfstellen und Auslösen und Gesicht/Augen sind (teilweise) unscharf. Oder Du wählst einen leicht anderen Winkel zum Motiv und ein Auge ist unscharf. usw..


----------



## kero81 (24. September 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich schaue fast jedes seiner Videos und habe schon ewig nichts mehr von einer 80D gehört. Soweit ich weiß nutzt er für seine Tochter schon lange eine der Sony A6.... Kameras



Und was spielt das jetzt für eine Rolle ob der jetzt ne Sony, Nikon oder Fuji nutzt?! Bzw. was bringt dein Kommentar darüber dem Drayygo?! Garnix...  Er hat halt ne 400D und hat gefragt welches Obj gut für Portrait ist, also hab ich ihm gesagt er kann ja mal bei SW gucken. Für mich sieht das so aus als wolltest Du (wieder) nur Klugscheissen.


----------



## Drayygo (24. September 2019)

fotoman schrieb:


> Nein liegt es nicht. Man kann halt entweder versuchen, mit dem gegebenen Equipment das Maximum raus zu holen (=Verinnerlichen der physikalschen Dinge und Wahl der passenden Umgebung, die im Gegensatz zu meinen Motiven bei Dir recht frei wählbar sein dürfte). Oder man erschlägt es durch Geld und Technik.
> 
> Ohne Deine Beschreibung zu kennen, wie Du zur Kamera gekommen bist,  würde ich wohl auch schreiben: kauf Dir das 50/1.8 STM oder 50/1.8 II  (beide so um die 50-70€ gebraucht) und teste selber. Je nach Sichtweise  sind es nur 70€ oder 30% des Kamerapreises.
> 
> ...



Danke für die ausführliche Antwort - nur ist die Frage, wenn ich versuche aus der Technik, die mir bis jetzt gegeben ist, das meiste herauszuholen - welchen Ansatz sollte ich als Anfänger wählen? Ist es denn in der Theorie bei einem anderen Hintergrund (oder Entfernung von Modell zu Hintergrund?) möglich, das Ganze ansehnlicher (unschärfer) zu gestalten? Oder muss ich mit dem Objektiv näher ran? Aktuell war ich so 2-3 Meter weg und habe so nah range"zoomt" wie es eben ging, um das Gesicht möglichst groß draufzubekommen (+ Hintergrund).


----------



## Rage1988 (25. September 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Und was spielt das jetzt für eine Rolle ob der jetzt ne Sony, Nikon oder Fuji nutzt?! Bzw. was bringt dein Kommentar darüber dem Drayygo?! Garnix...  Er hat halt ne 400D und hat gefragt welches Obj gut für Portrait ist, also hab ich ihm gesagt er kann ja mal bei SW gucken. Für mich sieht das so aus als wolltest Du (wieder) nur Klugscheissen.



Was nützt es ihm bei Stephan Wiesner zu schauen, wenn er da ewig suchen muss, um etwas zu finden? Da wären auf Canon spezialisierte Youtuber oder derartige Foren hilfreicher. Das hat nichts mit Klugscheissen zu tun. Du hast doch die 80D mit einigen Objektiven, warum kannst du ihm  nicht ein paar Tipps geben?


----------



## Rage1988 (25. September 2019)

Drayygo schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführliche Antwort - nur ist die Frage, wenn ich versuche aus der Technik, die mir bis jetzt gegeben ist, das meiste herauszuholen - welchen Ansatz sollte ich als Anfänger wählen? Ist es denn in der Theorie bei einem anderen Hintergrund (oder Entfernung von Modell zu Hintergrund?) möglich, das Ganze ansehnlicher (unschärfer) zu gestalten? Oder muss ich mit dem Objektiv näher ran? Aktuell war ich so 2-3 Meter weg und habe so nah range"zoomt" wie es eben ging, um das Gesicht möglichst groß draufzubekommen (+ Hintergrund).



Der Hintergrund müsste bei deiner Blende weit hinter dem Motiv sein und du müsstest gleichzeitig möglichst nah ans Motiv heran und musst die Blende maximal öffnen.
Aber pass auf wenn du mit 18mm zu nah ran gehst, denn da kann es sein, dass das Gesicht etwas verzerrt wird .
Die 55mm wären eigentlich eine gute Brennweite.


----------



## taks (25. September 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ey ey ey eeey taks!!! Wad is denn Occasion?! Hab ich ja noch nie gehört im zusammenhang mit Objektiven, Erklärung bitte.


Gebrauchtware  ^^



fotoman schrieb:


> Noch nie in der Schweiz gewesen (wobei sich das auch aus der freien englischen Übersetzung ableiten lässt)? Gebraucht könnte man auch  sagen, hört sich aber nicht so schön an.


----------



## Drayygo (25. September 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Der Hintergrund müsste bei deiner Blende weit hinter dem Motiv sein und du müsstest gleichzeitig möglichst nah ans Motiv heran und musst die Blende maximal öffnen.
> Aber pass auf wenn du mit 18mm zu nah ran gehst, denn da kann es sein, dass das Gesicht etwas verzerrt wird .
> Die 55mm wären eigentlich eine gute Brennweite.



Okay - fasse ich mal zusammen: 55mm Brennweite (Google hat mir gesagt, dass bedeutet "max Zoom" bei meinem Objektiv) ist OK für Portraits, ich brauche wahlweise ein Stativ oder eine geringere Belichtungszeit, da bei 1/80s zu schnell was verwackeln kann. Das heißt, im manuellen Modus dann auf F5,8, 1/160-1/200 bei 55mm Brennweite und dann könnte was schickes bei rumkommen (wenn ich ein ordentliches Motiv finde, obwohl mir da mein besseres Drittel schon zusagt, als Motiv)? 
Farb/Weißabgleiche dann auf automatisch lassen und per LR verändern?


----------



## JackA (25. September 2019)

Also was Ich als als Hobby-Fotograf empfehlen kann, selbst als blutiger Anfänger, ist ein Grundlagenkurs, wie z.B. hier: Knipsakademie - Fotokurs Grundlagen in Hamburg
Da habe Ich dieses Jahr mit gemacht, und obwohl Ich schon seit 2008 mit DSLRs/Systemkameras arbeite, konnte Ich noch einiges lernen.

Ansonsten gibt es gewisse Grundlagen, die man wissen sollte. Wenn sich z.B. das Objekt bewegt (Mensch/Tier/etc.) und da reicht beim Mensch z.B. das reine Atmen, dann solltest du min. mit 1/250 oder schneller knipsen. Da kannst du die Kamera noch so ruhig halten, das hilft dir nichts, wenn sich dein Objekt bewegt.
Dann sollte man keine Angst vor dem Blitz haben, ggf. holt man sich einfach nen simplen Diffusor für den integrierten Blitz: Beispiel. Wobei Ich generell ein komplettes Set besorgen würde, da ist alles drin, was man anfangs für die Kamera benötigt für einen so extrem kleinen Preis.
Tiefen-Unschärfe erreicht man über drei Optionen: Offene Blende - Hohe Brennweite - geringe Entfernung zum Objekt.
Auch sollte man den Crop-Faktor berücksichtigen. D.h. wenn es heißt, 55mm sei die beste Entfernung für ein Portrait, dann ist die Aussage meistens für Vollformat mit einem 1er Cropfaktor. Bei APS-C hast du aber einen 1,6er Crop-Faktor, d.h. um den gleichen Bildausschnitt zu bekommen, müsstest du ca. ein 35mm Objektiv verwenden.
etc. etc.


----------



## Drayygo (25. September 2019)

Beim Thema Blitzen bin ich neugierig, benutze ich den auch "outdoors" trotz Sonnenscheins? Ich hab ja nur den integierten Blitz, und bei einer Distanz von 2-3 Metern (gut, im Handbuch steht 4m Reichweite) macht das dennoch einen Unterschied? Gut zu wissen. 

Zum letzten Teil - was bedeutet das denn dann für meine Brennweite, wenn 55mm max Brennweite ist, und ich aber nur einen APS-C Sensor zur Verfügung habe mit dem Kit-Objektiv.


----------



## taks (25. September 2019)

Um mit der Tiefenunschärfe zu experimentieren kannst du auch einfach eine Tasse auf den Küchentisch stellen und mit unterschiedlichen Zoomstufen, Blenden & Abständen zu der Tasse arbeiten.



Drayygo schrieb:


> Beim Thema Blitzen bin ich neugierig, benutze ich den auch "outdoors" trotz Sonnenscheins? Ich hab ja nur den integierten Blitz, und bei einer Distanz von 2-3 Metern (gut, im Handbuch steht 4m Reichweite) macht das dennoch einen Unterschied? Gut zu wissen.


Wobei ich finde, dass Thema Blitz sollte man angehen wenn der Rest soweit klar ist.


----------



## Drayygo (25. September 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Um mit der Tiefenunschärfe zu experimentieren kannst du auch einfach eine Tasse auf den Küchentisch stellen und mit unterschiedlichen Zoomstufen, Blenden & Abständen zu der Tasse arbeiten.



Das habe ich tatsächlich sogar schon gemacht (allerdings mit meiner Dampfe), und konnte die Ergebnisse gestern draußen nicht reproduzieren. Daher dachte ich , dass das wohl auch mit dem Licht zu tun hat.

*Alibifoto*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (25. September 2019)

Das geht auch bei voller Sonneneinstrahlung ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke folgendes ist wichtig
1: Nahe am Objekt sein 
2: Brennweite
3: Blende in deinem Fall auf F5,8


----------



## Rage1988 (25. September 2019)

Drayygo schrieb:


> Beim Thema Blitzen bin ich neugierig, benutze ich den auch "outdoors" trotz Sonnenscheins? Ich hab ja nur den integierten Blitz, und bei einer Distanz von 2-3 Metern (gut, im Handbuch steht 4m Reichweite) macht das dennoch einen Unterschied? Gut zu wissen.
> 
> Zum letzten Teil - was bedeutet das denn dann für meine Brennweite, wenn 55mm max Brennweite ist, und ich aber nur einen APS-C Sensor zur Verfügung habe mit dem Kit-Objektiv.



Draußen würde ich nicht blitzen und wenn, dann erst, wenn du alles andere beherrschst. Ich würde auch vom integrierten Blitz abraten und wenn du ihn doch mal nutzen musst, solltest du möglichst indirekt blitzen, was vermutlich bei deinem integrierten Blitz schwer wird.

Bei deinem Objektiv ist 55mm die max. Brennweite, dennoch kannst du Objektive mit anderer Brennweite auch nutzen. 
APS-C Sensoren haben nen Cropfaktor von 1,5. D.h. deine Brennweite von 55mm wirkt wie 82mm auf Vollformat.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. September 2019)

Drayygo schrieb:


> Das habe ich tatsächlich sogar schon gemacht (allerdings mit meiner Dampfe), und konnte die Ergebnisse gestern draußen nicht reproduzieren. Daher dachte ich , dass das wohl auch mit dem Licht zu tun hat.


Die tiefenschärfe ist maßgeblich abhängig von der verwendeten blende und dem abstand zum objekt. (was fotografiert werden soll) Je weiter du also die blende öffnest bzw. je weiter du an das objekt heran gehst, um so geringer wird die tiefenschärfe. Entsprechend wirst du bei deinem "feldversuch" vermutlich nur weiter entfernt gewesen sein als beim test mit der dampfe.


----------



## Rage1988 (25. September 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die tiefenschärfe ist maßgeblich abhängig von der verwendeten blende und dem abstand zum objekt. (was fotografiert werden soll) Je weiter du also die blende öffnest bzw. je weiter du an das objekt heran gehst, um so geringer wird die tiefenschärfe. Entsprechend wirst du bei deinem "feldversuch" vermutlich nur weiter entfernt gewesen sein als beim test mit der dampfe.



Und dem Abstand vom Objekt zum Hintergrund .


----------



## JackA (26. September 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. September 2019)

Brückla...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Keine ahnung wie man das nennt... Evt. pocket-cross?


----------



## Rage1988 (27. September 2019)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> .......



Das erste und das letzte Bild gefallen mir. Beim ersten könnte man den Hintergrund noch etwas abdunkeln und die Statue etwas strahlen lassen 
Beim letzten gefällt mir die Perspektive. Das könnte in schwarz-weiß auch ganz cool aussehen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. September 2019)

Ich war heute bei gunzenhausen. (ein paar kilometer unterhalb von nürnberg) Und was gab es da? Also...
-viel himmel (dekorative wolken)
-viel landschaft
-viel wind ()
-viele solarzellen
-viele kirchen -> man kann die ortschaften anhand der kirchen-dächer auseinander halten 
- und natürlich rallye  (altmühlfranken-rallye)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der hier hat sich mit dem sprung in WP1 gleich aus dem rennen geschossen. Muß nach der landung irgendwie komplett im gebüsch verschwunden sein.  (hab ich selbst nicht gesehen-> durfte da nicht hin)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Oktober 2019)

Und nochmal gunzenhausen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...mein lieblingsauto.


----------



## Drayygo (5. Oktober 2019)

So, ich hab nochmal ein bisschen geübt, und wollte die Ergebnisse einmal zeigen - Kritik ist wie beim letzten Mal gern gesehen und erwünscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (6. Oktober 2019)

Das zweite und das letzte finde ich ganz schön.
Das letzte hätte ich etwas länger belichtet (falls möglich) oder in der Nachbearbeitung aufgehellt und hätte das Gelb etwas rausgenommen. So sieht sie auf dem letzten Bil ein bisschen aus wie ein Mitglied der Simpsons 
Das mit dem Schatten im Gesicht verdeckt alles und v.a. die Augen.

Eine Frage: Warum immer Querformat und nie Hochformat? Beim Querformat ist so viel langweiliger Hintergrund mit drauf, den es nicht gebraucht hätte 
Bei Hochformat hättest du auch die Haare unten nicht abgeschnitten. Oder du hättest oben weniger Platz über dem Kopf gelassen und wärst etwas näher ran, dann wäre weniger von dem Hintergrund im Bild.


Edit: Darf ich dein letztes Bild mal eben schnell nachbearbeiten und hier hochladen?


----------



## Drayygo (6. Oktober 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Das zweite und das letzte finde ich ganz schön.
> Das letzte hätte ich etwas länger belichtet (falls möglich) oder in der Nachbearbeitung aufgehellt und hätte das Gelb etwas rausgenommen. So sieht sie auf dem letzten Bil ein bisschen aus wie ein Mitglied der Simpsons
> Das mit dem Schatten im Gesicht verdeckt alles und v.a. die Augen.
> 
> ...



Klar darfst du 

Querformat weil es für mich danach leichter ist zu croppen - Hochformat hab ich gestern auch ein wenig rumprobiert, kommt mir aber "schwerer" da ungewohnt vor.
Und beim letzten Bild (was der Favorit von mir ist) gefällt mir die Lichtstimmung und so richtig gut in Verbindung mit dem Schatten überm halben Gesicht. Aber ich hab noch viel mehr, vllt. finde ich ja von gestern eines, was das richtig macht, was du kritisierst - Danke auf jeden Fall dafür und die Anregungen


----------



## der_yappi (6. Oktober 2019)

Grüße aus Sardinien

SoT - Séamus on Tour

(Xiaomi Mi A2 Lite + Snapseed)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mi A2 Lite mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (6. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab noch mal nen Auto mitgebracht. 

Audi Q3 40 TDI Quattro



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DPr (6. Oktober 2019)

Drayygo schrieb:


> etwas gekürzt und Quote, damit der Empfänger weiß, daß er gemeint ist


 Achtung: alles nur meine eigenen Gedanken, gelten nur für mich. Sind auf keinen Fall allgemein gültige Aussagen! 
Was für Objektiv hast Du benutzt?
Beim ersten ist deine Idee zu erkennen. Nimm dein Modell lieber mehr in die Mitte. Der leere Raum neben ihr lohnt sich nur, wenn Du noch andere Sachen da reinsetzen willst (Texte, andere kleine Bildchen,etc) Schattenspiel auf dem Gesicht ist eher was für Fortgeschrittene (ich lösche gerade selber meine Bilder mit der Idee, krieg da nichts gutes für mich bei raus). Bild Nr. 3 ist vom Licht her (Tönung der Haut, Lichtverhältnisse) gut geworden. Da paßt auch der freie Raum rechts wieder, wenn die Haare "wehen" oder in Bewegung sind.  Vom Potrait her sind 2 und 5 die interessantesten. Beim letzten wie Rage1988: wenn es nicht ein spontanes Shooting war, nächstes Mal etwas zum aufhellen mitschleppen. Weißer Karton, kleiner Blitz, irgendwas, was auf die abgedunkelte Seite vom Gesicht etwas Licht zaubert. 
Ansonsten ist genug Zeit zum Üben..wird schon, sind keine schlechten Aufnahmen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Oktober 2019)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Ich hab noch mal nen Auto mitgebracht.


Das muß aber quer!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ob dein auto dieses laber verdient hätte...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@der_yappi
Im bild 2 ist das blau aber kräftig auf gedreht und irgendwie sehe ich auf der linken hälfte 2 gestrichelte linien.


----------



## FlyKilla (7. Oktober 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das muß aber quer!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


You made my day!     Gruß, Fly


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (7. Oktober 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das muß aber quer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha! 

Mir machen die Autos auch ohne quer spaß.  

Kommendes Wochenende hoffe ich auf etwas Kombi-mäßiges mit vielen Benzin-PS, mal schauen ^^


----------



## der_yappi (7. Oktober 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:
			
		

> @der_yappi
> Im bild 2 ist das blau aber kräftig auf gedreht und irgendwie sehe ich auf der linken hälfte 2 gestrichelte linien.



Der Panorama-Modus des A2 Lite ist leider nicht so der Bringer...

Gesendet von meinem Mi A2 Lite mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (7. Oktober 2019)

Drayygo schrieb:


> Klar darfst du
> 
> Querformat weil es für mich danach leichter ist zu croppen - Hochformat hab ich gestern auch ein wenig rumprobiert, kommt mir aber "schwerer" da ungewohnt vor.



Ich hab es mal etwas bearbeitet. Das Gelb habe ich herausgenommen und die Belichtung etwas hoch, noch mehr gecroppt...
Die Qualität ist mies und viel ging nicht und man sieht teilweise Farbabrisse, denn das Bild ist unter 1MB groß 
Mit dem RAW wird es nicht so schrecklich, aber man kann sich ungefähr vorstellen, was ich meine 



Drayygo schrieb:


> Querformat weil es für mich danach leichter ist zu croppen - Hochformat hab ich gestern auch ein wenig rumprobiert, kommt mir aber "schwerer" da ungewohnt vor.



Aber es macht doch keinen Sinn im Querformat zu fotografieren, nur um dann zu croppen. Beim Croppen hast du einen Qualitätsverlust. Deine Canon hat eh nur 18MP und wenn man da arg croppt, bleibt da nicht mehr so viel übrig.
Fotografiere doch gleich so, dass du nicht croppen musst.
Bei Portraits vom Oberkörper / Kopf wirkt es immer nicht so schön, wenn mehr Hintergrund auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, als vom eigentlichen Motiv.
Wenn man mehr vom Körper fotografiert, sieht es schon wieder anders aus.
Wenn du dir bei der Nachbearbeitung das Gitternetz anzeigen lässt, dann wirkt es immer schöner, wenn sich die Augen des Models im oberen Drittel des Bildes befinden oder weiter über der Mitte des Bildes.
Wenn die Augen genau mittig oder unterhalb der Mitte sind, wirkt es merkwürdig. Darauf kann man auch schon beim Fotografieren achten, dann spart man sich das in der Nachbearbeitung.



Drayygo schrieb:


> Und beim letzten Bild (was der Favorit von mir ist) gefällt mir die Lichtstimmung und so richtig gut in Verbindung mit dem Schatten überm halben Gesicht.



Das Licht des Sonnenuntergangs ist immer sehr schön und da kann man auch schon mit Schatten spielen. Trotzdem ging der Weißabgleich ziemlich schief.
Die Haut ist viel zu gelb. Das sieht nicht mehr schön aus und auch der Rest (Haare, Kleidung etc.) ist viel zu gelb.

Du solltest dich langsamer herantasten. Achte doch erst auf Perspektive, Bildausschnitt und ein optimales Licht.
Wenn du das beherrschst, kannst du anfangen mit Bokeh, Flares, Sonne, Schatten etc. zu experimentieren.


----------



## Drayygo (7. Oktober 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich hab es mal etwas bearbeitet. Das Gelb habe ich herausgenommen und die Belichtung etwas hoch, noch mehr gecroppt...
> Die Qualität ist mies und viel ging nicht und man sieht teilweise Farbabrisse, denn das Bild ist unter 1MB groß
> Mit dem RAW wird es nicht so schrecklich, aber man kann sich ungefähr vorstellen, was ich meine
> 
> ...



Danke für die Anregungen 

Allerdings muss ich gestehen, dass mir "meine" Version besser gefällt, gerade wegen des Lichts/Schatten.

Mit dem Croppen hast du natürlich Recht, und das mit den Portraits mehr Platz einnehmen werde ich auch mal ausprobieren :thumps:


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Oktober 2019)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Mir machen die Autos auch ohne quer spaß.


Da kann ich nur noch einen "Franken Quer-ulanten" zitieren auf dessen heckscheibe geschrieben steht:

Fährsch`d quer-sigsch`d mehr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(ich dachte ich hätte auch mal irgendwo ein "Spaß ist, wenn man die Fliegen von der Seitenscheibe kratzt" gelesen )


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (8. Oktober 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Fährsch`d quer-sigsch`d mehr





Aber ich glaub, dass die mir nie wieder ein Auto verleihen, wenn da aufn mal Fliegen an der Seitenscheibe kleben.


----------



## FlyKilla (8. Oktober 2019)

No prob, die Fliegen fotografieren und anschließend die Karre in die Waschstrasse schieben.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## der_yappi (8. Oktober 2019)

So, weitere Grüße von Séamus auf seiner Sardinien Tour...
Er hat sich begeistert den Sonnenaufgang angekuckt und anschließend auch noch selbst Hand angelegt [emoji23]

Cala Gonone, Blick von unserer Hotelterasse

(Xiaomi Mi A2 Lite + Snapseed)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mi A2 Lite mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Oktober 2019)

Hehe, dagegen ist mein Altglasexperiment an der OM-D E-M1 Mk I ja fast langweilig 

OM-D E-M1 Mk I mit Rokkor 50mm 1:1,7 (auch auf 1,7 gestellt) bei sehr gedämpften Licht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Oktober 2019)

Und nochmal altmühlfranken-rallye...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Morgen geht es dann nach beelitz zur Havelland-Rallye. Mal sehen was geht...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Oktober 2019)

So, ich hatet die Tage jetzt etwas mehr Zeit mit dem "Altglas" auf der OM-D E-M1 Mk I zu testen das geht ganz gut, wobei ich das 135er Tele-Objektiv subjektiv gesehen sogar noch knackiger finde.

*Minolta Rokkor 50mm 1:1,7 --> Effektiv ein 100mm 1:3,4 dank Crop 2.0 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Minolta Rokkor 135mm 1:2,8 --> Effektiv ein 270mm 1:5,6 dank Crop 2.0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Und dann habe ich noch ein Paar Bilder von Eichhörnchen gemacht, die sind aber noch nicht ganz 100% zu meiner zufriedenheit.
Während die Eichhörnchen im Baum durchgehend mit einem 70-300mm 4,0-5,6 aufgennommen wurden, sidn die Bilder am Boden, auf Grund der Cam in der Hand udn dem aufgesetzten 12-40mm Objektiv alle mit 40mm bei Crop 2.0 entstanden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zuguterletzt ein Vogel mit 150mm aufgenommen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich keine Ahnung habe, wie diese Vogelgattung heißt, nenne ich Ihn Hugo, vor Hugo habe ich gleich viel weniger Angst


----------



## der_yappi (11. Oktober 2019)

Nochmals SoT - Séamus on Tour

Nochmals aus Cala Gonone auf Sardinien.
Dieses Mal vom Strand.

Xiaomi Mi A2 Lite + Snapseed


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mi A2 Lite mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (12. Oktober 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> So, ich hatet die Tage jetzt etwas mehr Zeit mit dem "Altglas" auf der OM-D E-M1 Mk I zu testen das geht ganz gut, wobei ich das 135er Tele-Objektiv subjektiv gesehen sogar noch knackiger finde.
> 
> *Minolta Rokkor 50mm 1:1,7 --> Effektiv ein 100mm 1:3,4 dank Crop 2.0
> 
> *


*

Auf dem Bild mit der Flasche sieht man links neben dem Flaschenhals Hotpixel (ein roter und ein blauer). Links vom Etikett sind noch mehr und auch auf der Flasche sind ein paar.
So lange hast du doch wahrscheinlich gar nicht belichtet. Wundert mich, dass die EM 1 da schon Hotpixel zeigt.

Und das Minolta 50mm hat mit extremer Unschärfe an den Rändern zu kämpfen. Das springt leider sofort ins Auge.*


----------



## taks (12. Oktober 2019)

Ein Obelisk steht im Tempel ganz still und stumm ... *summ*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oder das alte Sprichwort: Man sieht den Tempel vor lauter Säulen nicht mehr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Der DI-Amateur-Thread [Alle Bilder, Kritik &amp;amp; Beratung]*

Ja, da stimmt was nicht, da muss ich mal gucken.
Bisher ist mir das nur mit dem 50mm 1.7 aufgefallen.

Ich hab da aber durchaus mehr als 0,5s belichtet, da das dunkler war, als es wirkt.
Ich hab auch erst danach das Update von 2.0 auf 4.6 gemacht, da ich n neues USB Kabel brauchte.
Ich werde also mal sehen, ob das mit den Hotpixeln da überall auftritt und ob das mit der passenden Funktion in der Cam weg geht. 


Das mit der Randunschärfe werde ich dann auch noch mal genauer betrachten. Das Problem könnte an der Blende von 1.7 liegen, das habe ich noch nicht genau untersucht.

Edit: Hotpixel mussten nur mit der Pixel-Korrekturfunktion nach dem Firmwareupdate erkannt werden.

Edit2:

Habe noch mal ein paar Aufnahemn mit dem 50mm 1.7 gemacht. Vom Stativ, und immer nur die belichtungszeit an die Blende angepasst, so dass die EV-Messung immer ±0 sagt.

Blende 1.7



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blende 5.6



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blende 16



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Offenbar kommt also die M1 mit der offenen Blende schlicht nicht ganz klar; bzw. das Objektiv eigent sich schlicht nicht für diese Cam


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Oktober 2019)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Xiaomi Mi A2 Lite + Snapseed



Bei bild 4 hat es gekämpft... und verloren. 

Impression von der havelland-rallye...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider kahm nicht all zu viel dabei herum. Wenn ich mal wieder hin gehe muß ich unbedingt ein boot mit nehmen. Über die kanäle ist dort alles am einfachsten zu erreichen. Die fahrt über undokumentierte pfade gestaltete sich dann doch recht schwierig.


----------



## Rage1988 (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Der DI-Amateur-Thread [Alle Bilder, Kritik &amp;amp; Beratung]*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Habe noch mal ein paar Aufnahemn mit dem 50mm 1.7 gemacht. Vom Stativ, und immer nur die belichtungszeit an die Blende angepasst, so dass die EV-Messung immer ±0 sagt.
> 
> Offenbar kommt also die M1 mit der offenen Blende schlicht nicht ganz klar; bzw. das Objektiv eigent sich schlicht nicht für diese Cam



Also Blende oder Zeit solltest du immer an das anpassen, das du fotografieren möchtest.
Weniger Schärfentiefe -> Blende möglichst weit auf (Portraits oder wenn du einzelen Objektive hervorheben möchtest oder für Sterne)
Möglichst viel scharf -> Blende so weit zu, dass alles scharf ist, aber die Beugungsunschärfe noch nicht einsetzt (Landschaft, Natur, Portraits)

Oder möchtest du schnelle Objekte fotografieren, dann kürzere Zeiten etc.

Erst dann kümmere ich mich um die Belichtung und kann bei Bedarf mit ISO korrigieren.

Viele Objektive haben bei offener Blende diese Unschärfe an den Rändern, das liegt nicht an der Kombi Kamera + Objektiv.
In deinem Beispiel solltest du die Blende etwas schließen. Bei MFT reicht F4-5.6. Dann wird auch mehr scharf und die Unschärfe an den Rändern verschwindet.

Das sieht man auch an deinem Bild mit F5.6.


----------



## taks (13. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab soviele Bilder welche ich noch nicht (gescheit) bearbeitet habe.
Das ist glaub eine Lebensaufgabe ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will Ferien 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Rage, das ist mir alles durchaus bewusst, wobei die Unschärfe beim 50mm nicht nur den Rand betrifft. Hinzu kommt, dass ich noch mal geschaut habe, bei 4.0 sieht es immer noch deutlich unscharf aus, bei 5.6 schlagartig alles deutlich schärfer.

Ich wollte eigentlich mehr zeigen, dass das 50mm nicht per se mies ist, aber gerade mit Offenblende nicht für jede Situation wirklich interessant ist.

Durch die Crop-Wirkung ist es, meiner Meinung nach, schon nur noch begrenzt für die Portrait-Fotografie interessant, obwohl die Blende und damit einhergehend, die Randunschärfe, da sicherlich interessant sein könnte.
Hier wäre ein 35 oder 24-28mm ggf. auch noch mal interessant zu betrachten.
Aber, natürlich kann das jeder anders sehen, am Ende ist es ein Objektiv, das ich sicherlich gelegentlich nutzen möchte, aber sicherlich weniger in der Landschaftsfotografie, da tut mir das 12-40mm 2.8 Pro wohl bessere, weil detailreichere, Dienste.


----------



## der_yappi (13. Oktober 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bei bild 4 hat es gekämpft... und verloren.



Ich weiß - ist ja auch "nur" ein <200€ Handy.
Aber die Stimmung fand ich dennoch präsentierenswert

Gesendet von meinem Mi A2 Lite mit Tapatalk


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. Oktober 2019)

Herbst........




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (15. Oktober 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Das könnte in schwarz-weiß auch ganz cool aussehen


Ich hab mal ein bisschen Farbe raus genommen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*





> Das erste und das letzte Bild gefallen mir. Beim ersten könnte man den Hintergrund noch etwas abdunkeln und die Statue etwas strahlen lassen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2019)

So hab mich mal wieder an Sonnenuntergängen versucht, dieses mal auch mit "Stern" 
Die Bilder sind mit Luminar 3 (nur mal getestet, ich werde jetzt erst mal Luminar 4 abwarten) etwas verbessert worden, ich stelle mal das Cam-JPG jeweils dazu

1. Pärchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier stört mich besonders die Chromaabweichung am linken Bäumchen in der Sonne.

2. Pärchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Pärchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. Pärchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz zu frieden bin ich noch nicht, denn ich merke schon, mir fehlt da noch etwas mehr Detailinformation im jeweiligen Bild, ggf. Fokus nicht ganz passend gesetzt, ...
Es wäre wohl gut gewesen das stativ zu nutzen udn ne Belichtunsgreihe zu machen um per Sets jeweils ein etwas mehr HDR-Like Bild zu erhalten.


Achja und hier habe ich noch ein Wenig mit Tieren bei 300mm an der MFT-Cam probiert. Aber selbst die sich aus dem Crop ergebenden 600mm KB-Äquivalent sind etwas wenig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu schluss noch mal Pilze und Beeren 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Oktober 2019)

Hmmm... Das olympus 70-300 4-5.6 scheint aber nicht so der renner zu sein. Zumindest würde ich bei einer 1/800 sek belichtung plus stabi (bild 11) mehr schärfe erwarten.
Was ich aber verwunderlicher finde, das der himmel in bild 11 irgendwie leicht krisselig ist trotz ISO 200. Allerdings sieht der in den anderen bildern, bis auf die dunkleren im vergleich, nicht anders aus. Liegt das ggf. an der nachbearbeitung oder dem etwas eingeschränkten farbraum der kamera?  (8 bit Ycbcr 4:2:0 laut exif-daten)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Oktober 2019)

Du meinst den Rotmilan? Das ist nur ein Ausschnitt, ich wäre gerne näher dran gewesen.
Außerdem musst du bedenken, das 70-300mm 4.0-5.6 ist ein FT Objektiv, kein MFT.

Das mit dem Grissel habvich gestern auch gemerkt und suche die Ursache.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Oktober 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Du meinst den Rotmilan? Das ist nur ein Ausschnitt, ich wäre gerne näher dran gewesen.
> Außerdem musst du bedenken, das 70-300mm 4.0-5.6 ist ein FT Objektiv, kein MFT.


Jup, den rotmilan.
Allerdings, wenn ich mir die anderen bilder mit 300 mm so anschaue,ist keines davon wirklich scharf. (bei den beeren verstehe ich es allerdings wegen der langen belichtung) Dabei sollte deine kamera doch mit einem kontrast-AF arbeiten, was dejustierung in meinen augen ausschließt. 
Das es besser geht zeigt jedenfalls dein kit-objektiv... (12-42?)


----------



## Rage1988 (20. Oktober 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das mit dem Grissel habvich gestern auch gemerkt und suche die Ursache.



Hast du das mit dem Milan unterbelichtet und nachträglich aufgehellt?
Es ist im aktuellen Zustand auch noch zu unterbelichtet und wenn du es dann in Luminar aufhellst, entsteht dieses Rauschen.
Das hat man bei MFT dann entsprechend früher und stärker.

Bei den Bildern mit der Sonne sind für meinen Geschmack zu viele und zu starke Flares im Bild.
Kann es sein, dass du da in Luminar zu stark am Dynamikumfang oder der AI geregelt hast 
So wirkt es nämlich. Alles völlig übersättigt und der Himmel ist auch etwas zu krass.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Oktober 2019)

Moinsen Rage,

ich habe den Milan zwar nicht absichtlich unterbelichtet, aber, ja, der musste natürlich aufgehellt werden, was auch an der Lichtsituation lag.
Anbei mal das CAM-JPG original zum Milan. Ich denek da werd eich noch mal ran, den Milan einzeln maskiert aufhellen, und den Rest nur ganz leicht 

Und ja, na klar habe ich es mit den Bearbeitungsfunktionen bei Luminar übertrieben, das sieht man glaube ich ja im vergleich der Bilder recht deutlich 
Darum sidn die auch im Amateurthread gelandet


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Oktober 2019)

Bergring-Rallye Teterow...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich war am Wochenende in Kassel, und habe mal ein wenig die Architektur fotografiert.

Edith: Bild 3 und 4 sind dasselbe Motiv, mit unterschiedlicher Brennweite. Kommt leider wegen des Nebels nicht so ganz rüber.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Oktober 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Jup, den rotmilan.
> Allerdings, wenn ich mir die anderen bilder mit 300 mm so anschaue,ist keines davon wirklich scharf. (bei den beeren verstehe ich es allerdings wegen der langen belichtung) Dabei sollte deine kamera doch mit einem kontrast-AF arbeiten, was dejustierung in meinen augen ausschließt.
> Das es besser geht zeigt jedenfalls dein kit-objektiv... (12-42?)


Habe das erst jetzt gesehen 

Also, die Drei Tiere sind alle nur ein Crop, bei keinem der Bilder war ich so nah dran, dass es so groß gewesen wäre, hinzu kommt, dass ich das Reh quasi im Sonnenuntergang aufgenommen habe, also auch schon nicht mehr bestrs Licht.
Vergiss dabei nicht, dass ich mit der Oly da quasi n 600mm Objektiv in der Hand habe. Das Objektiv ist halt aber auch nicht der Burner, klar.
Das 12-40mm ist quasi ein Profi-Kit-Objektiv, das ist schon ne andere Preiseckke, aus der Reihe kostet das 300mm etwa das 15-fache dessen, was ich für das 70-300 bezahlt habe, da verschmerze ich gern ein paar "Einschränkungen".


----------



## Taitan (23. Oktober 2019)

Grüße aus Florenz

Pentax K-5 II / 50mm@f/8 / Iso 125 / 4sek
Einzeiliges Panorama





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Oktober 2019)

Taitan schrieb:


> @f/8 / Iso 125 / 4sek



Interessante Einstellungen für eine Nachtaufnahme! 

Das Ergebnis ist allerdings hervorragend.


----------



## JackA (23. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe mal endlich meine Makro-Filter ausprobiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und unser Kater:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Der DI-Amateur-Thread [Alle Bilder, Kritik &amp; Beratung]*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Interessante Einstellungen für eine Nachtaufnahme!
> 
> Das Ergebnis ist allerdings hervorragend.


Finde ich nicht mal so abwegig bei einem solchen Motiv, da gibt es wenig rauschen und das Motiv rennt ja nicht weg. Also eigentlich recht logisch ran gegangen.


----------



## Rage1988 (23. Oktober 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Interessante Einstellungen für eine Nachtaufnahme!



Warum?

Mit F8 ist der Schärfebereich gleichmäßig und auf dem Stativ ist das alles kein Problem.
Da ist alles richtig eingestellt.
Solange kein Wind geht, der irgendetwas im Bild stark bewegt  und solange sich das Motiv nicht bewegt, sind 4 Sekunden kein Problem.


----------



## Taitan (23. Oktober 2019)

bitte löschen


----------



## Taitan (23. Oktober 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> Mit F8 ist der Schärfebereich gleichmäßig und auf dem Stativ ist das alles kein Problem.
> Da ist alles richtig eingestellt.
> Solange kein Wind geht, der irgendetwas im Bild stark bewegt  und solange sich das Motiv nicht bewegt, sind 4 Sekunden kein Problem.



F8 ist wegen der Blendensterne von mir gewählt. Bildschärfe wäre schon "gefühlsmäßig" bei F4 mehr als gegeben (bzw. bei dem Motivabstand).
Stativ hatte ich keins dabei. Kamera liegt auf einem Bohnensack 
Iso wollte ich eigentlich auf 100...aber hab mich wohl verklickt.
4Sek... ist knapp 1,33 Blenden unterbelichtet....um hinterher Reserven zu haben.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Oktober 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Vergiss dabei nicht, dass ich mit der Oly da quasi n 600mm Objektiv in der Hand habe. Das Objektiv ist halt aber auch nicht der Burner, klar.


Aber den milan hast du mit 1/800 sek plus aktivirtem stabi fotografiert. Da sollte es mit der verwacklung schon keine so großen probleme mehr geben.
Allgemein würde ich aber auch von einem günstigen objektiv etwas mehr schärfe erwarten. Mein sigma 70-300 4-5.6 DG OS ist schärfer und hat mich damals um die 100€ gekostet. (mittlerweile teurer) Allerdings ist die mechanik bei dem ding auch unter ferner liefen. 


Taitan schrieb:


> Grüße aus Florenz



Könnte sein, das ich die kuppel auf dem bild auch mal hoch gekraxelt bin, wo das gute stück noch im bau war... als assassine.  (Assassins Creed lässt grüßen )


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Oktober 2019)

Der Milan ist ja auch nicht verwackelt, aber eben aufgehellt, die beiden Rehfotos waren aber leicht problematisch.


----------



## kero81 (27. Oktober 2019)

Gestern beim Biken entstanden. Mit dem Huawai P20 Pro, bearbeitet mit Snapseed.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (28. Oktober 2019)

Etwas Nostalgie:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein weiterer Test mit meinem "billigen" Makro-Filter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (28. Oktober 2019)

Makro-Filter > diese komischen Ringe?! Ein Kumpel hatt sich da auch mal solche Ringe gekauft und er fand die garnicht schlecht.


----------



## FlyKilla (28. Oktober 2019)

Gemeint ist wohl so etwas :Nahlinse – Wikipedia
Gruß, Fly


----------



## JackA (1. November 2019)

Jep, ist so eine Nahlinse, hab die beim Reinigungsset mitgenommen, da Ich nicht direkt in eine Makro-Linse investieren wollte.
Hier ist noch eins von Herrn Silberfisch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (1. November 2019)

Aus den gleichen Grund hatte ich mir auch mal eine geholt. Zum ausprobieren reicht das allemal. Ich finde die sogar recht praktisch. Ohne das Objektiv zu wechseln, einfach wie ein Filter rauf schrauben, fertig.
Mittlerweile habe ich ein 90er Macro von Tamron geholt. Für mich persönlich das Optimum was preis und Leistung angeht. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. November 2019)

Mein heutiges bild des tages (diesjähriges Getzenrodeo)
Das mopped schafts am baum vorbei...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...der fahrer nicht ganz...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. November 2019)

Ich hatte heute im Garten Besuch und hab den mal (bildlich) festgehalten 

Zusätzlich noch ein paar nicht ganz so gute andere Besucherfotos 

Hier der heute Besuch in recht ordentlich erwischt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das zweite ist nicht 100% so gut, wie ich es gern gehabt hätte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Besucher sind auch da gewesen, leider nicht so top Fotos.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. November 2019)

Udnnoch ne handvoll Tierchen 

mal bessere, mal schlechtere Bilder, ich merke, das Objektiv ist echt ein Graus für diese Anwendung.

Aber ihr wisst ja, ich hab ne Meise, oder gar zwei? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und gelegentlich eben auch einen Spleen für Nager 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (7. November 2019)

Noch ein Panorama aus Siena / Toskana. 15mm @ f/13


----------



## Taitan (7. November 2019)

Mit dem Auto in die Toskana


----------



## JackA (11. November 2019)

Ich hab mir jetzt nen Achromat Filter mit 8 Dioptrien gegönnt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. November 2019)

Taitan schrieb:


> Mit dem Auto in die Toskana



Hast du das mit Luminar bearbeitet? Der Himmel ist etwas zu krass, finde ich


----------



## Rage1988 (16. November 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Hast du das mit Luminar bearbeitet? Der Himmel ist etwas zu krass, finde ich



Dachte ich mir auch, zu übersättigt und wirkt extrem HDR mäßig


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. November 2019)

Nicht falsch verstehen, sieht irgendwie auch genial aus, ist aber definitiv nicht so wirklich so, wie es vor Ort aussah.

Ich hoffe mein Olympus 70-300mm kommt bald zurück aus der Reparatur, dann kann ich hoffentlich auch wieder ein bisserl was machen und posten, mit den 150mm aktuell, komme ich leider nicht nah genug ran.


----------



## Taitan (21. November 2019)

Keine Ahnung.  Eventuell hab ich nen beknackten Monitor, der alles etwas blasser darstellt. Zudem ist Vordergrund und Himmel an unterschiedlichen Tagen aufgenommen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. November 2019)

Ah ok, dann solltest du den Monitor mal kalibrieren. Meiner war das Gott sei dank ab Werk, samt Protokoll


----------



## FlyKilla (23. November 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. November 2019)

*AW: Der DI-Amateur-Thread [Alle Bilder, Kritik &amp; Beratung]*

Coole Idee und schöne Umsetzung, ich hätte vielleicht noch probiert, die mitte der Kugel auf einer der beiden seitlichen Drittellinien zu haben


----------



## FlyKilla (23. November 2019)

Danke! Ich habe schon ein wenig rumprobiert. Am heimischen Rechner gefielen die meisten dann nicht mehr. Bildaufbau, Spiegelung und der Hintergrund wirkten auf dem großen Monitor eben anders wie auf der Cam.
Eins habe ich noch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## JackA (25. November 2019)

Und noch ein paar Makros (die Spinnen vermehren sich, die dünne ist ~1cm groß, die dicke ~2cm):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (27. November 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Haspu (30. November 2019)

Da ich vor etlichen Wochen in London war hier ein paar Bilder in der Nacht


----------



## FlyKilla (30. November 2019)

Moin, ich probiere gerade mit Luminar 4 rum. Und da bin ich über den "Himmelersatz-Filter" gestolpert. Mir ist klar das es nur ein "Spielzeug" ist, aber es funktioniert klasse! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Taitan (30. November 2019)

Gratuliere zu der detailierten Milchstraße. Das gelingt mir nur an ganz dunklen Orten!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. November 2019)

Na ob das nicht ne Vorlage ist?


----------



## Rage1988 (30. November 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Na ob das nicht ne Vorlage ist?



So ist es. Man kann Vorlagen auswählen.
Derart detailliert und mit Sternschnuppe, das ist einfach zu übertrieben.
Das Licht passt aber insgesamt im Bild nicht. Man sieht z.B. wie sich im oberen Fenster das Sonnenlicht untergehenden  Sonne spiegelt. Das kann die AI dann nicht ausgleichen.


----------



## Lotto (30. November 2019)

Hat er doch geschrieben, dass er mit Luminar den Himmel ersetzt hat. Geht mit einem Klick und evtl. noch ein Regler verstellen.
Bringt echt beachtliche Ergebnisse, aber ich persönlich bin nicht so der Fan von Composings.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. November 2019)

@Lotto, man kann natürlich auch eigene Bilder einsetzen.

@Rage, js, ich auch nicht wirklich, wobei, wenn es zweimal das gleiche Foto mit einmal gutem Himmel und einmal gutem Haus ist, wäre es für mich zumindest eher eine Idee.


----------



## Taitan (30. November 2019)

Achso. Naja. Ich würde den Vordergrund und das Haus noch aufbrezeln. Dann kann es durchaus wirken. Realistische Fotografie ist doch langweilig.


----------



## FlyKilla (1. Dezember 2019)

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe. Es ist nur eine Spielerei von 2 Minuten. Ohne den Anspruch der fotografischen Perfektion. 
Ich finde es interessant wie schnell die Software gearbeitet hat. Vor allem bei den Bäumen. Natürlich geht es besser. Aber nicht mit 3 Klicks. 
Das es nicht jedem gefällt, stört mich nicht. Meiner Schwägerin, deren Haus es ist, gefällt es. Und Taitan auch. Das reicht mir.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Dezember 2019)

Ich überlege mir ja auch Luminar zu holen, n paar nette Features sind ja drin.
Und es gibt ja auch andere Himmel wo man es dann auch nicht übertreiben muss.

Als Spaß ist das toll


----------



## FlyKilla (1. Dezember 2019)

Richtig, nur ein paar Wolken zaubern, geht auch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Okinal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fälschung

Gruß, Fly


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Dezember 2019)

Wenn du den Blauton noch anpasst, sieht man das nicht mal mehr.


----------



## Rage1988 (1. Dezember 2019)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Richtig, nur ein paar Wolken zaubern, geht auch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich dachte die AI passt auch das Licht im gesamten Bild an, zumindest habe ich das öfters gelesen.
Auch in dem Bild mit den Wolken sieht man, dass der Himmel nicht zum Rest passt, weil das Licht komplett anders ist.
Überrascht bin ich aber, wie gut Luminar den Himmel auch an den schwierigen Stellen zwischen den Ästen und Blättern austauscht.

Für mich wäre das aber nur eine nette Spielerei, die ich anfangs austesten würde und dann hätte ich mich daran satt gesehen oder der Aufwand wäre mir irgendwann zu hoch, dass ich das Licht abstimmen muss.


----------



## FlyKilla (1. Dezember 2019)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Richtig, nur ein paar Wolken zaubern, geht auch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oder war es andersherum? Ich werde alt.

Gruß, Fly


----------



## Taitan (1. Dezember 2019)

Kiara. 1-2 Studioblitze und Pentax K-5 II mit 50mm @f/8 oder Spielzeugobjektiv. 
Die Regenbogeneffekte sind live erzeugt. Kein digitaler Effekt hinterher


----------



## Taitan (10. Dezember 2019)

So, die K-1 mark II ist nun bei mir eingezogen und jetzt müssen die Katzen für die ersten Versuche herhalten.


----------



## FlyKilla (10. Dezember 2019)

Die armen Tiere. 😇
Gruß, Fly


----------



## JackA (10. Dezember 2019)

Gestern habe Ich auch wieder bisschen Makro geübt. Smartphone als Untergrund genommen und paar Schalter die rumgelegen sind drauf geschmissen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und heute gleich den Vollmond mitgenommen... das ist ein Akt, bis da mal ein scharfes Bild raus kommt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Dezember 2019)

Taitan schrieb:


> So, die K-1 mark II ist nun bei mir eingezogen und jetzt müssen die Katzen für die ersten Versuche herhalten.


Na dann viel spaß damit. 
Bei mir wird es weiterhin die Mk I tun, wobei sie noch durch eine K3 Mk II verstärkt wird.

Und noch ein bild...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (10. Dezember 2019)

K-1 ii mit 50mm @ 1/40tel, iso 4000, f/2,8


----------



## Taitan (21. Dezember 2019)

Noch ein paar Bilder von Kiara 

Pentax K-5 II 50mm  F/8 oder so

Ganz neu im Studio: ein grauer Hintergrund


----------



## JackA (23. Dezember 2019)

Katzenbild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (25. Dezember 2019)

Selina. K-1 ii mit 50mm @f/8

Hatte leider in jpg aufgenommen. Nunja. Ging ja gut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Dezember 2019)

Hast du versucht die bilder in original-größe hoch zu laden weil die so eine "krumme" pixel-anzahl haben? Ich rechne die ja immer vorher auf full-HD herunter...

Von der havelland-rallye...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der wollte links und mußte rechts herum.


----------



## Taitan (26. Dezember 2019)

Ach, ich lass die bei Lightroom meist "lange Kante xxxx Pixel" ausgeben. Hab da aber nix fixes im Kopf


----------



## taks (31. Dezember 2019)

Was vom letzten Wochenende




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (4. Januar 2020)

Kim / Pentax K-1 II , 50mm @ f/8


----------



## FlyKilla (22. Januar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der steht da wohl schon länger!?! 🙃
Tante edit : Ich habe den Kippen Eimer entfernt. 😇
Handy shot.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Januar 2020)

GreenIT


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (29. Januar 2020)

Mal wieder was von mir.

BMW 530d auf Sylt.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (29. Januar 2020)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Mal wieder was von mir.
> 
> BMW 530d auf Sylt.



Nr 1 ist nicht in der Waage, sondern leicht schief. Kann man leicht in der Nachbearbeitung ändern. Außerdem ist im Hintergrund links ein abgeschnittenes Auto und rechts ist auch etwas.
Das kann man auch noch entfernen.

Bei Nr 2 stören mich die Dosen und die Zeitung in der Beifahrertür und alles, was da noch so herumliegt. All diese Dinge sind gelb, orange oder rot und stechen in dem schwarzen Interieur sofort ins Auge.
Auch das Licht leuchtet oben.
Das sind alles Dinge, die den Blick vom eigentlichen Motiv ablenken.

Bei Nr 3 stört mich der Pfosten rechts im Hintergrund und man hätte noch etwas mit der Pfütze spielen können, in der sich ein Teil des Autos spiegelt.
Außerdem ist es auch nicht ganz in der Waage.

Bei Nr 4 zieht es den Blick eher auf den Hintergrund, wegen der Flucht. Das könnte man im Nachhinein noch zurechtschneiden, denn auch der Erdhügel links und das Schild links sind nicht so schön.

Bei Nr 5 hätte ich das Rücklicht komplett fotografiert, denn so ist ein Teil davon abgeschnitten. Man hätte es auch leuchten lassen können.

Nr 6 ist absolut schief und man weiß nicht so recht, was das Bild eigentlich soll.

Bilder von Autos sind mit schönerem Hintergrund und wenn die Autos sauber sind, einfach schöner 
Das Licht wäre eigentlich ganz gut, denn durch die Wolken ist es nicht so krass.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (29. Januar 2020)

Danke für das Feedback.  

Das mit dem Rücklicht ist mir im Nachhinein auch aufgefallen, naja, seis drum. 

Hab nicht den Anspruch perfekt zu sein und wenn alles gerade und Perfekt ist geht für mich der Flair verloren. Wird ja benutzt das Auto sauber hätte ich ihn dort niemals hinbekommen. 

Leuchten lassen ist bei BMW tatsache gar nicht so einfach. Da das Auto keinen Zündungsmodus hat (wer auch immer sich das ausgedacht hat) müsste ich für Licht das Auto laufen lassen. Hab ich da im Naturschutzgebiet nicht eingesehen.  

Bin aber sonst auch ein Fan davon, zumindest die Tagfahrlichter an zu haben auf den Bildern!


----------



## floppyexe (30. Januar 2020)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Mal wieder was von mir.
> 
> BMW 530d auf Sylt.
> 
> ...


Frage: was soll hier beurteilt werden? Der 530d oder die Bilder? Kommt mir vor wie ein Autobeurteilungsthread.
@topic
Ich hätte das Auto komplett anders in Szene gesetzt. Festbrennweite, anderer Hintergrund- dieser ist ausgebrannt- was wiederum klar ist, Horizont schief...etc, etc. Vieles hat Rage schon aufgezählt.


----------



## GxGamer (31. Januar 2020)

Ich wollte auch mal ein paar Fragen stellen. Bin im örtlichen gebrauchtladen grad über eine Nikon D60 gestolpert. Objektiv dabei, Tasche, Speicherkarte.
Für die verlangten 150€ fand ich den Preis angemessen. Was mir persönlich aber fehlt ist ein Objektivdeckel? Also, ich suche so eine Kappe die man vorne auf die Linse klemmt damit nix verkratzt.

Nun hat Google so viele Deckel bei der Suche präsentiert das ich nicht weiß welches der richtige ist. Kennt hier jemand das Modell und kann mir sagen welchen ich wählen soll?
Und kennt jemand einen empfehlenswerten Lernkurs für Spiegelreflexkameras? Bin neu auf dem Gebiet


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Januar 2020)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Was mir persönlich aber fehlt ist ein Objektivdeckel? Also, ich suche so eine Kappe die man vorne auf die Linse klemmt damit nix verkratzt.
> 
> Nun hat Google so viele Deckel bei der Suche präsentiert das ich nicht weiß welches der richtige ist. Kennt hier jemand das Modell und kann mir sagen welchen ich wählen soll?


Wenn du das objektiv kennst, kann dir google sicherlich den durchmesser von dessen filtergewinde verraten. Dann suchst du damit einfach einen passenden deckel, da die objektiv-deckel ins filtergewinde "geklemmt" werden.


----------



## fotoman (31. Januar 2020)

Auf dem Objektiv stehen in der Regel die technischen Daten bzw. die Bezeichnung.
Bei diesem Kit
Nikon D60 schwarz mit Objektiv AF-S VR DX 18-55mm 3.5-5.6G | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
wäre es:
AF-S DX NIKKOR  18-55mm 3.5-5.6G VR

Bei der Suche danach im Internet landest Du dann z.B. direkt bei Nikon:
AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-55 mm 1:3,5-5,6G VR 2018 Nikkor Lenses Discontinued

und dort gibt es die Angabe: Filtergewinde: 52 mm

Womit Du dann den nötigen Durchmesser kennst und z.B. mit der Suche nach "objektivdeckel 52mm" den folgenden findest:
meymoon Qualitaets Objektiv Deckel 52mm mit Clip: Amazon.de: Kamera
Der wird dann, wie TurricanVeteran bereits schreibt, einfach auf das Objektiv geklemmt.

Welches Objektiv bei Dir dabei ist, musst Du selber heraus finden oder ein Bild von vorne mit dem Smartphone machen und hier einstellen 

Einen guten Online-Fotokurs kenne ich nicht. Die rudimentären Dinge stehen bereits im Handbuch (gibt es bei Nikon als PDF).

Die Seite
Fotokurs - fotografieren lernen - www.foto-kurs.com
dürfte an vielen Stellen für einen Anfänger schon viel zu technisch/tiefgreifend sein, liefert dafür aber auch viele Dinge zur Bildgestaltung abseits der reinen Fototechnik.


----------



## GxGamer (1. Februar 2020)

Sorry, ist ein wenig unscharf geworden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mal mit einem Zollstock gemessen, 52mm könnt glatt hinhauen.
Das Handbuch hab ich mir auch rausgesucht, ist sehr umfangreich. Ich danke für die Unterstützung.


----------



## Rage1988 (1. Februar 2020)

Na dann viel Spaß und immer schön üben


----------



## taks (3. Februar 2020)

Etwas aus dem Archiv:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Februar 2020)

Damit ich auch mal wieder etwas poste...
Altmühlfranken-Rallye letztes jahr



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (10. Februar 2020)

Schick, ein Ascona B! Ich liebe diese alten Kisten, da konnte man an einem Nachmittag den Motor tauschen. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Februar 2020)

Mußte erstmal nach schauen. Ist tatsache ein ascona b und ich hatte erst an einen manta a gedacht...
Hier noch ein drei-beiniger golf 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (11. Februar 2020)

Sind ja fast identisch die beiden.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Taitan (15. Februar 2020)

Endlich wieder ein paar Shootings gehabt. Schön düster wie eh und je. 
K-1 II mit 50mm + 1 Studioblitz mit Beautydish oder SoBo

Bis auf das erste Bild ziemlich OOC (WA verschoben).


----------



## Rage1988 (15. Februar 2020)

Das erste sieht etwas gruselig aus 
Wo sind denn die Beine von ihr hin?


----------



## FlyKilla (16. Februar 2020)

Norddeich am Abend.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Februar 2020)

Ja, sehr schön, das kenne ich sogar [emoji1787][emoji16]


----------



## FlyKilla (17. Februar 2020)

Abschied von Norderney



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## JackA (20. März 2020)

Katzenbild 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mal Vogel probiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (21. März 2020)

Männer zu knipsen fällt mir schwer. Warum ist das so?

Pentax K-1 II, 50mm @ f/8 od. 9, Studio mit 1-2 Blitzen
Der Regenbogen und Spiegelung sind "echt"


----------



## JackA (21. März 2020)

Dabei finde Ich persönlich das Männer-Model hier jetzt interessanter als die Frauen, die bisher gezeigt wurden


----------



## Rage1988 (21. März 2020)

Taitan schrieb:


> Männer zu knipsen fällt mir schwer. Warum ist das so?



Gute Frage, geht mir aber genauso. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass man meistens weibliche Models sieht und deswegen hat man dann diese Darstellung unbewusst verinnerlicht, weswegen es einem dann leichter fällt.

Oder es liegt daran, dass viele Frauen wissen, wie sie sich vor der Kamera präsentieren müssen und bei den meisten Männern ist es eher nicht so.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. März 2020)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Katzenbild


Na die hat wenigsten mit gespielt.Das würde unser einäugiger bandit nie freiwillig tun.  (hat schon ein auge eingebüßt)



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Oder es liegt daran, dass viele Frauen wissen, wie sie sich vor der Kamera präsentieren müssen und bei den meisten Männern ist es eher nicht so.


Sag es doch so wie es ist! Frauen sind einfach fotogener... 
Ich tuh mir ja eher mit menschen im allgemeinen schwer... also zumindest wenn sie das haupt-motiv im bild sind.


----------



## BobBarker2014 (21. März 2020)

Timmendorf an der Ostsee noch vor der Sperrung ...
... Spatzen finde ich, unabhängig vom Geschlecht, immer fotogen ...


----------



## BobBarker2014 (23. März 2020)

ich leg noch mal ein paar nach ... die aufgehellten Bilder hab ich mit einer acebeam ec65 aus ca. 50 metern angeleuchtet. Es war leider nicht ganz windstill ...


----------



## JackA (24. März 2020)

Eigentlich traurig, aber das erste Mal überhaupt mal den Nachthimmel probiert zu fotografieren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (25. März 2020)

Heute auch mal den Fokus besser eingestellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. März 2020)

Jo, so Bilder sind schon leicht genial [emoji16]

Ich mag das, aber derzeitig komme ich nicht dazu, obwohl aktuell vielleicht die bessere Zeit dafür wäre.


----------



## JackA (26. März 2020)

Wenn du die Milchstraße fotografieren willst, dann sieht man die nur im Sommer.
Ich übe dafür nur jetzt schon, da Neumond und sternenklarer Himmel (dafür ungemütlich kalt und extrem windig), und das war auch zwingend notwendig. Fokus habe Ich anfangs einfach nicht hinbekommen, dann Probleme mit der Zeit, Blende, etc.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. März 2020)

Bei mir gibts leider nur konserve...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So langsam geht es mir auf den sssss....*beep*...kkkk... Vorletztes jahr knie, letztes jahr bandscheibe und nun bin ich mal halbwegs fit und hier zu lande grassiert corona. Juhu... Wenn mir die zuständige fee über den weg laufen sollte, mußt ich sie mir mal zur brust nehmen! Das hat doch nix mehr mit "glück" oder gar "schicksal" zu tun! Sowas nennt man schikane! 
Einzig positives, die stadt gera meint wohl die gelegenheit nutzen zu müssen und lässt jetzt überall die holzböden auf arbeiten. Die landen dann natürlich bei mir...  Außerdem schneit es hier gerade und das mehr als im gesammten winter.  (auch wenn es nicht liegen bleibt)


----------



## JackA (1. April 2020)

Hmmm lieber Bank scharf oder Landschaft scharf?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (1. April 2020)

Lieber die Bank. Die Ortschaft ist zu (sorry) beliebig.

Gruß, Fly


----------



## JackA (1. April 2020)

Danke und kein Problem, sonst hätte Ich nicht nach Meinungen gefragt. Der gleichen Ansicht war Ich eigentlich auch, war mir aber nicht sicher, ob nur mir die Betrachtungsweise besser gefällt. Generell bin Ich sowieso nicht glücklich mit dem Blickwinkel.


----------



## FlyKilla (1. April 2020)

Wenn ich mir nicht schlüssig über den Winkel bin, mache ich aus verschiedenen Bilder. Und lasse dann meine Frau entscheiden. Weil, sie hat immer recht. 
Gruß, Fly


----------



## BobBarker2014 (5. April 2020)

Alster und Elbe letzten Freitag


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. April 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. April 2020)

Corona-Stilleben???


----------



## Bunkasan (11. April 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein erster Post hier... seid bitte nicht zu hart...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (11. April 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Corona-Stilleben???




Ja ..  


 Bild 1 schöne Stimmung


----------



## Taitan (14. April 2020)

Noch ein paar Bilder aus Italien 

Alles mehr oder minder stümperhafte Panoramen mit 15mm aus der Hand.


----------



## Taitan (17. April 2020)

Ich hab mal versucht meine rudimentären Bildbearbeitungsskills zu "verbessern". Herhalten mussten natürlich die Katzen im Haushalt. 
Und bevor jemand Schnappatmung bekommt: Die Ölgemälde sind mittlerweile gemeinfrei.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. April 2020)

Und mal wieder konserve...
...Jari Latvala im jahre des herren 2016... Teterow...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gary94 (19. April 2020)

Ich kann mit euren Bildern leider nicht mithalten, für mich wirken meine Bilder immer irgendwie unscharf. Was wäre denn eine günstige und empfehlenswerte Einsteigerkamera mit der ich einen Tiefenschärfeeffekt "Bokeh" hinbekomme?


----------



## Rage1988 (20. April 2020)

Gary94 schrieb:


> Ich kann mit euren Bildern leider nicht mithalten, für mich wirken meine Bilder immer irgendwie unscharf. Was wäre denn eine günstige und empfehlenswerte Einsteigerkamera mit der ich einen Tiefenschärfeeffekt "Bokeh" hinbekomme?



Also wenn deine Bilder unscharf sind, machst du etwas falsch . Was für eine Kamera und was für ein Objektiv nutzt du denn?

Bokeh bekommt man mit vielen Objektiven hin und mit allen Systemkameras (mit manchen mehr, mit manchen etwas weniger). Ist das Objektiv weniger lichtstark, musst du möglichst na an dein Motiv ran und dein Motiv sollte möglichst viel Abstand zum Hintergrund haben.

Wenn man ein schönes und ausgeprägtes Bokeh haben möchte, braucht man lichtstarke Objektive und längere Brennweiten, die dementsprechend viel kosten. Theoretisch ginge es auch mit 24mm, allerdings müsstest du dann sehr nah ans Modell ran  wodurch es bei 24mm verzerrt. Also am besten typische Portrait Brennweiten ab 50mm (KB gerechnet).

Typische Einsteigerkameras sind die Nikon D3XXX oder z.B. die Sony A6000. Aber wie gesagt, hängt es weniger von der Kamera ab, als vom Objektiv. Entsprechende Objektive kosten gerne nochmal das, was die Einsteiger Kamera gekostet hat oder ein Vielfaches davon.
Bei Nikon DSLR APS-C wäre das 50mm F1.8 DX ganz gut und günstig, wobei für den Anfang auf APS-C ein 35mm DX besser wäre (KB ca. 50mm). Denn das ist eine Standard Brennweite, mit der man fast alles machen kann.


----------



## Gary94 (20. April 2020)

Alles klar, ja dann kann man so mit ~1000€ rechnen für ein gutes Einsteigersetup oder?

Achso, ich hätte vielleicht dazusagen sollen dass ich momentan nur mit einem Pixel 3a auskommen muss.
Ansich macht es ja keine schlechten Bilder so für zwischendurch, aber ich merke dann sehr schnell beim Bearbeiten an einem großen Monitor, dass die Qualität doch nicht so berauschend ist.

Ansich fotografiere ich ganz gern wenn ich mit dem Motorrad unterwegs bin und wenn ich dann im Hintergrund eine schöne Landschaft habe, also lichtstark + Hintergrund ist weit weg + Objekt ist nahe dran.
Sind Objektive eigentlich passend an alle Kameras einer Klasse? Oder hat da jeder Hersteller seinen eigenen Mechanismus zum dranstecken?


----------



## janni851 (20. April 2020)

Gary94 schrieb:


> Alles klar, ja dann kann man so mit ~1000€ rechnen für ein gutes Einsteigersetup oder?
> 
> Achso, ich hätte vielleicht dazusagen sollen dass ich momentan nur mit einem Pixel 3a auskommen muss.
> Ansich macht es ja keine schlechten Bilder so für zwischendurch, aber ich merke dann sehr schnell beim Bearbeiten an einem großen Monitor, dass die Qualität doch nicht so berauschend ist.
> ...



Ich hab mir vor 8 Wochen über eBay Kleinanzeigen eine Nikon D3200 mit dem Standardobjektiv für 170€ gekauft. War nicht die einzige zu dem Kurs, das Ding ist aber wie neu. Dazu dann noch einiges an Zubehör (Akkus, Tasche, Reinigungsmittel, Speicherkarten, Displayschutz) war ich am Ende ca geschätzt 260€-280€. Demnächst kommt noch ein Stativ (da habe ich mir eins für ~80€ rausgesucht) und irgendwann nochmal ein 70-300mm von Tamron (aber mit Bildstabilisierung) für gebraucht auch ca 170€-200€. 

Ich denke da kommt man doch etwas günstiger als mit 1000€ hin. 

Ich fange erst mit fotografieren an, und die Bilder sind komplett unbearbeitet. Trotzdem will ich zur Veranschaulichung mal was hinzufügen. Leider musste ich für den Upload die Bilder auf Qualität „Mittel“ reduzieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## WhoRainZone (20. April 2020)

Ich habe eine Canon Eos 4000D, für Bokeh hab ich mir das Yongnuo 50mm 1.8 gebraucht für etwa 30€ geholt.
Kamera, Tasche, Speicherkarte und 18-55er Kit-Objektiv waren glaube 250€

Direkt mit nem Tausender zu rechnen ist vielleicht etwas zu viel. 
Außer natürlich du weißt, dass du das intensiver betreiben willst, dann ist ja auch nicht verkehrt, direkt hochwertigeres zu kaufen ^^


----------



## JackA (20. April 2020)

Gary94 schrieb:


> Alles klar, ja dann kann man so mit ~1000€ rechnen für ein gutes Einsteigersetup oder?


Kommt drauf an, wie hoch der Anspruch ist:
Fuji X-A5 mit Doppel-Zoom, dazu ein XC 35mm F2 = 600€
Wenn du auch mit Gebrauchtware leben kannst, solltest du mal im DSLR Forum vorbei schauen, da sind die Preise of sehr weit unten.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. April 2020)

Gary94 schrieb:


> Alles klar, ja dann kann man so mit ~1000€ rechnen für ein gutes Einsteigersetup oder?
> 
> Achso, ich hätte vielleicht dazusagen sollen dass ich momentan nur mit einem Pixel 3a auskommen muss.
> Ansich macht es ja keine schlechten Bilder so für zwischendurch, aber ich merke dann sehr schnell beim Bearbeiten an einem großen Monitor, dass die Qualität doch nicht so berauschend ist.
> ...



Also 1000€ müssen es nicht sein. Kommt natürlich drauf an, welche Kamera es sein soll und wie viele Objektive du gerne zu Beginn möchtest. Die Frage ist, was du gerne möchtest. Klein leicht oder größer und griffiger?
DSLR (mit Spiegel) oder DSLM (ohne Spiegel)? Möchtest du dich zukünftig mehr mit Fotografie beschäftigen?

Auch wenn da draußen immer wieder die Meinung herrscht, dass Handys mit Systemkameras mithalten könnten, ist das ein Irrglaube. Beim Handy wird alles durch die Software geregelt und das sieht man. Möchte man sich also wirklich mit Fotografie intensiv beschäftigen, sollte man zu einer Kamera greifen.

Für deine geschilderte Situation würde ein gutes 50mm (Kleinbild) reichen. Die sind recht günstig. Aber da kann ich erst eines raussuchen, wenn du schreibst, was du dir vorstellst.

Theoretisch könnte man viele Objektive per Adapter an jeder Kamera nutzen. Dennoch hat jeder Hersteller unterschiedliche Bajonette (Anschlüsse). Auch für unterschiedliche Sensorgrößen gibt es entsprechende Objektive, damit der Sensor ausgereizt wird.


----------



## JackA (20. April 2020)

-Doppelpost-


----------



## janni851 (20. April 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Auch wenn da draußen immer wieder die Meinung herrscht, dass Handys mit Systemkameras mithalten könnten, ist das ein Irrglaube. Beim Handy wird alles durch die Software geregelt und das sieht man. Möchte man sich also wirklich mit Fotografie intensiv beschäftigen, sollte man zu einer Kamera greifen.



Die Bilder der Blumen hat mein Vater ähnlich mit seinem Huawei Handy aufgenommen. Komplett übersättigte Farben, gerade bei den roten Rosen. Gestern im Wald unterwegs gewesen und das Handy hat ein komplett überstrahlendes grün produziert. Das mag zwar auf den ersten Blick ansprechend wirken, bei genauerem Betrachten stört mich sowas aber enorm.

Bin da also voll und ganz bei dir[emoji28]

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (20. April 2020)

janni851 schrieb:


> Die Bilder der Blumen hat mein Vater ähnlich mit seinem Huawei Handy aufgenommen. Komplett übersättigte Farben, gerade bei den roten Rosen. Gestern im Wald unterwegs gewesen und das Handy hat ein komplett überstrahlendes grün produziert. Das mag zwar auf den ersten Blick ansprechend wirken, bei genauerem Betrachten stört mich sowas aber enorm.
> 
> Bin da also voll und ganz bei dir[emoji28]
> 
> ...



Farben könnte man ja nachträglich noch ändern, aber es fehlt an Schärfe, ISO Leistung, Einstellmöglichkeiten, Bedienelementen, Haptik und Zoom. In Social Media mag das alles noch gehen. Bei Ausdrucken wird es schwer. Dann noch dieses künstlich erzeugte Bokeh, wo nur das Motiv scharf ist und alles andere ist unscharf. Das sieht einfach lächerlich aus. Oft knallt das Handy auch noch HDR rein, dann ist alles vollständig ruiniert. Aber vielen scheint das alles zu gefallen, wenn ich Social Media so durchschaue.


----------



## Gary94 (20. April 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Also 1000€ müssen es nicht sein. Kommt natürlich drauf an, welche Kamera es sein soll und wie viele Objektive du gerne zu Beginn möchtest. Die Frage ist, was du gerne möchtest. Klein leicht oder größer und griffiger?
> DSLR (mit Spiegel) oder DSLM (ohne Spiegel)? Möchtest du dich zukünftig mehr mit Fotografie beschäftigen?



Ich hab persönlich jetzt kein Problem 1000€ auszugeben wenn ich dann was ordentliches dafür bekomme was auch Qualität hat.
Mit gebrauchten Elektronikartikel habe ich eher schlechte Erfahrung gemacht - vorallem bei diesen Preisen.

Die Kamera sollte eher klein und leicht sein um in einen Motorradrucksack zu passen, ist aber kein grundsätzliches Ausschlusskriterium. Ich denke so eine Nikon D3200 passt schon sehr gut vom Format.

Ob mit Spiegel oder ohne, da habe ich leider keine Ahnung davon, was gibt's da zu beachten?
Wollte mich mit dem Fotografieren eigentlich schon länger beschäftigen, kam aber nie dazu. Ich denke in Zukunft wird das Interesse steigen.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Für deine geschilderte Situation würde ein gutes 50mm (Kleinbild) reichen. Die sind recht günstig. Aber da kann ich erst eines raussuchen, wenn du schreibst, was du dir vorstellst.



Hauptsächlich das was ich beschrieben habe. Klar wird wohl die Kamera auch gelegentlich andere Situationen zu Gesicht bekommen, ich gehe aber mal nicht davon aus, dass das ein Problem ist. Welche Informationen brauchst du denn hier noch?

Ich kann ja auch ein paar Beispiele was ich mir so für Situationen vorstelle posten wenn gewünscht.


----------



## fotoman (20. April 2020)

Gary94 schrieb:


> Ich hab persönlich jetzt kein Problem 1000€ auszugeben wenn ich dann was ordentliches dafür bekomme was auch Qualität hat.


Das schöne bei einer System-/Spiegelreflexkamera ist ja, dass Du auch später erweitern kannst, wenn Du mal selber erfahren hast, was Dir mit der vorhandenen Ausrüstung fehlt.



Gary94 schrieb:


> Ob mit Spiegel oder ohne, da habe ich leider keine Ahnung davon, was gibt's da zu beachten?


Neben dem Lärm beim Fotografieren insb. die Art, wie man fotografiert. Mir Spiegel/DSLR "muss" man den Sucher nutzen oder nahezu ohne AF (die D780 lasse ich mal außen vor) mit dem Kameradisplay scharf stellen. Bei einer Spiegellosen (z.B. der erwähnten Sony A6x00) hast Du auch im Sucher nur ein Display, dafür stellt sie auch über das große Display mit AF scharf.

Zusätzlich gibt es bei Nikon/Canon mit einer DSLR (oder auch der Sony A6100) nur eine Bildstabilisierung mit entsprechenden Objketiven, mit einigen Spiegellosen wird das über den Sensor geregelt und gilt dafür für alle genutzten Objektive.



Gary94 schrieb:


> Ich kann ja auch ein paar Beispiele was ich mir so für Situationen vorstelle posten wenn gewünscht.


Das wäre sicherhich hilfreich.

Persönlich würe ich zu einem EInsteiger-Kit raten (egal, ob z.B. Nikon D3500+18-55 oder Sony A6x00). Und dazu dann u.U. direkt ein AF-S DX 35/1.8G oder ein AF-S 50/1.8G um auch gut freistellen zu können.

Kleiner und leichter wäre z.B. eine Sony A6100+16-50 OSS. Aber auch teurer, insb. auch was zusätzliche Objektive betrifft. Das Sony E 35/1.8 OSS kostet 370€, das Nikon 35/1.8 DX (ohne Stabi) nur 150€.



janni851 schrieb:


> Die Bilder der Blumen hat mein Vater ähnlich  mit seinem Huawei Handy aufgenommen. Komplett übersättigte Farben,  gerade bei den roten Rosen. Gestern im Wald unterwegs gewesen und das  Handy hat ein komplett überstrahlendes grün produziert. Das mag zwar auf  den ersten Blick ansprechend wirken, bei genauerem Betrachten stört  mich sowas aber enorm.


Da knipse ich mit meinem alten iPhone in  Raw und habe zumindest dieses Problem nicht, andere bleiben aber  natürlich bestehen.

Freistellung geht halt ohne Software nicht und sieht dann irgendwas zwischen Bescheiden und optisch falsch aus.

Und  bitte hier nicht immer Bokeh mit Freistellung  druch einander werfen. Bokeh bezeichnet einzig die Art der Unschärfe,  und die kann auch rein optisch erzeugt toll aussehen oder grauenhaft.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. April 2020)

Gary94 schrieb:


> Ich hab persönlich jetzt kein Problem 1000€ auszugeben wenn ich dann was ordentliches dafür bekomme was auch Qualität hat.
> Mit gebrauchten Elektronikartikel habe ich eher schlechte Erfahrung gemacht - vorallem bei diesen Preisen.
> 
> Die Kamera sollte eher klein und leicht sein um in einen Motorradrucksack zu passen, ist aber kein grundsätzliches Ausschlusskriterium. Ich denke so eine Nikon D3200 passt schon sehr gut vom Format.
> ...



Also wenn du sagst, dass du dich zukünftig mehr auf Fotografie konzentrieren möchtest und das 1000€ kein Problem wären, dann such ich dir heute Abend mal was raus. Theoretisch wäre zu dem Preis sogar eine Sony A7II drin. Die kostet aktuell neu ca. 900€ und dann noch ein Objektiv dazu. *hust* meine will ich aktuell loswerden *hust* 

Ob Spiegel oder nicht, hängt von deinen Vorlieben ab. Bei einer DSLR siehst du durch den Sucher das Bild  das du mit deinen Augen siehst. Bei einer DSLM siehst du im Sucher das Bild, wie es fertig aussehen würde. D.h. es ist einfacher ISO, Zeit und Blende einzustellen, weil du die Auswirkungen im Sucher siehst. Bei einer DSLM hält der Akku nicht so lange wie bei einer DSLR.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. April 2020)

Für 1000€ Einstieg würde ich aktuell, wenn ich nichts hätte zur Nikon Z50 mit Kitobjektiv und adapter greifen, und ggf etwas Zubehör für die verbleibenden 100€  mitnehmen,.
Da hätte man dann Neuware.

Wenn gebraucht auch OK ist, muss man sich etwas mehr Gedanken machen, wo man hin will, da gibt es einfach noch mehr Möglichkeiten.

Grundsätzlich würde ich bei Gebrauchtware weniger in den Body und mehr in die Objektive investieren.
Aber, dass ist ja eigentlich ein offenes Geheimnis.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. April 2020)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Für 1000€ Einstieg würde ich aktuell, wenn ich nichts hätte zur Nikon Z50 mit Kitobjektiv und adapter greifen, und ggf etwas Zubehör für die verbleibenden 100€  mitnehmen,.
> Da hätte man dann Neuware.
> 
> Wenn gebraucht auch OK ist, muss man sich etwas mehr Gedanken machen, wo man hin will, da gibt es einfach noch mehr Möglichkeiten.
> ...



Die Z50 ist keine gute Idee.

1. Gibt es für das Bojonett noch keine Objektive
2. Ist sie für das, was sie kann, ziemlich teuer.

Wenn man eh schon die DX Objektive adaptieren müsste, könnte man auch lieber zu einer D7500, D7300 oder D5600 greifen.
Das Z System ist immer noch ziemlich frisch. Besonders für den APS-C Sensor. Da dauert es noch Jahre, bis es gescheite Objektive gibt. Selbst beim den Z VF Kameras gibt es noch sehr wenig Objektive. Wer außerdem die großen Hersteller (Nikon, Canon, Sony) kennt, weiß, dass sie ihren APS-C Bereich nicht so pushen. Wenn ich APS-C nutzen würde, dann nur Fuji. Fuji bietet alles  was man für APS-C braucht und die Qualität ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## JackA (20. April 2020)

Wenn es neu sein soll:
Fujifilm X-T200 dunkelsilber mit Objektiv XC 15-45mm 3.5-5.6 OIS PZ ab &euro;'*'799,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
+
Fujifilm Fujinon XC 35mm 2.0 ab &euro;'*'199,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=26Xkd57fxr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. April 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Die Z50 ist keine gute Idee.
> 
> 1. Gibt es für das Bojonett noch keine Objektive
> 2. Ist sie für das, was sie kann, ziemlich teuer.
> ...



Das ssehe ich in anbetracht der Ergebnisse des Sensors im Dynamikumfang, die ich kenne, als sehr gut verschmerzbar an. Was da raus kam, war schon sehr sehr gut.

Aber, da kann man natürlich auch was anderes nehmen. Ich habe ja nur meine Meinung genannt 
Ich finde auch die 899€ für das Kit mit Objektiv und Adapter schon durchaus ok.

Ich für meinen Teil bin dann auch gern noch kleiner unterwegs und nutze ja für mich selbst auch MFT. Aber das System ist ja schon eher etwas spezieller udn sicherlich eher für Leute interessant , die ehe rim höheren Brennweiten-Bereich unterwegs sind, wie ich 
Ich sehe halt Nikon da mit der APS-C DSLM durchaus gut aufgestellt. Natürlich ist das System noch nicht so voll, aber d amuss jetzt ja so oder so was kommen, sonst kann Nikon auch gleich abschließen.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. April 2020)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das ssehe ich in anbetracht der Ergebnisse des Sensors im Dynamikumfang, die ich kenne, als sehr gut verschmerzbar an. Was da raus kam, war schon sehr sehr gut.
> 
> Aber, da kann man natürlich auch was anderes nehmen. Ich habe ja nur meine Meinung genannt
> Ich finde auch die 899€ für das Kit mit Objektiv und Adapter schon durchaus ok.
> ...



Es wird aber so schnell nicht viel für den Z Mount kommen. Die Nikon Z6 und Z7 sind schon länger als 1,5 Jahre am Markt. Es gibt immer noch kaum Objektive dazu und die, die es gibt, sind ziemlich teuer im Vergleich zu anderen Kameras.
 Beim Sony E-Mount war es damals genauso. Da hat es auch Jahre gedauert, bis die Auswahl an Objektiven groß genug war. Die Z50 ist noch relativ neu, also dauert es da auch noch etliche Jahre, bis genügend und v.a. bezahlbare Objektive an Markt sind. Dann ist die Frage, wie sich Nikon um die Z APS-C Sparte kümmern wird. So wie bisher um die DX sparte? 
Wenn es für einen neuen, verbesserten Mount kaum Objektive gibt, sehe ich keinen Sinn eine Kamera mit dem entsprechenden Mount zu kaufen. Adaptieren kann ich auch an anderen Kameras alles mögliche.
Dann doch lieber in ein System investieren, wo die Auswahl an günstigen und guten Objektiven groß ist.


----------



## fotoman (20. April 2020)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich sehe halt Nikon da mit der APS-C DSLM durchaus gut aufgestellt. Natürlich ist das System noch nicht so voll, aber d amuss jetzt ja so oder so was kommen, sonst kann Nikon auch gleich abschließen.


Ist halt die Frage was da kommt und was das dann kostet.

Wenn ich als "Vergleich" sehe, was mir bis heute bei Sony E fehlt (egal, ob ich das dann an KB oder Crop nutzen würde), dann rechne ich nicht damit, dass Nikon dort in naher Zukunft bedeutend schneller ist. Teils fehlen die Objektive sogar im DSLR-FX Segment. Das EF 135/2 L USM wäre fast schon ein Grund für mich, für DX wieder zu Canon zu wechseln.

Für die APS-C DSLR gibt es bei Nikon nahezu keine hochwertigen und lichtstarken DX-Zooms. Das DX 17-50/2.8 ist steinalt und dementsprehend mit altmodischem VR ausgestattet, darüber gibt es garnichts an DX-Zooms mit 2,8.  Warum solte es dann augerechnet für DX-Z schon  in Kürze interessante Neuerscheinungen geben?

Beim Z 70-200/2.8 kann man wenigstens noch genauso auf Lieferbarkeit in 2020 hoffen wie beim AF-S 120-300/2.8 VR.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. April 2020)

fotoman schrieb:


> Für die APS-C DSLR gibt es bei Nikon nahezu keine hochwertigen und lichtstarken DX-Zooms.


Ja doch schon, man nimmt halt einfach FX-Objektive. Die haben dann entsprechend 1.5x so viel effektive Brennweite, sind teuer, und groß und schwer für eine kleine DX-Kamera, aber man bekommt immerhin hochwertige und lichtstarke Tele-Zooms.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. April 2020)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ja doch schon, man nimmt halt einfach FX-Objektive. Die haben dann entsprechend 1.5x so viel effektive Brennweite, sind teuer, und groß und schwer für eine kleine DX-Kamera, aber man bekommt immerhin hochwertige und lichtstarke Tele-Zooms.



Ja, oder man geht zu Fuji, wo man sehr viele, sehr gute APS-C Objektive erhält und muss keine VF Objektive kaufen 


So und jetzt mal zu den Kameras, worum es eigentlich ging.

Soll es klein und leicht sein und soll es APS-C sein, kann ich nur zu Fuji raten. Sony, Nikon und Canon haben auch APS-C, aber die Objektive sind da nicht so der Hit bzw. die Auswahl ist geringer und man müsste zu teureren VF Objektiven greifen.
Bei Fuji könntest du z.B. zur XT20 greifen
Fujifilm X-T20 Systemkamera mit Gehaeuse 2,99 Zoll: Amazon.de: Kamera
Oder die Fuji XE3
Fujifilm X-E3 Body, Schwarz: Amazon.de: Kamera

Die X-A5 oder X-A7 ginge auch, allerdings besitzen die keinen Sucher und nur ein Display. Ich finde ein Sucher gehört zum Fotografieren dazu, weswegen ich nicht zu denen raten würde.

Wenn es bei Fuji etwas teurer sein darf, blieben die hier:

Fujifilm X-T3 Systemkamera 3 Zoll schwarz: Amazon.de: Kamera
Fujifilm X-T30 Gehaeuse schwarz: Amazon.de: Kamera

Und dann nimmst noch eine entsprechende Festbrennweite dazu:

23mm F2.0 wäre z.B. für die Situation mit deinem Motorrad bestens geeignet. Bei der Brennweite bekommst du auch von der Umgebung noch viel mit drauf und Blende 2.0 sorgt trotzdem noch für die gewisse Unschärfe im Hintergrund. Möchte man damit Portraits fotografieren, muss man aufpassen und darf nicht zu nah ran, wegen Verzerrrungen. Dennoch sind Portraits mit der Brennweite auch möglich. Ebenso Landschaft ist kein Problem.
Fujifilm Fujinon XF 23mm F2 R WR Objektiv schwarz: Amazon.de: Kamera

35mm F2.0. Eigent sich eher für Portraits, geht aber auch für alles andere. Das ist eine Standard Brennweite, weil sie in dem Bereich liegt, in dem wir Menschen sehen.
https://www.amazon.de/Fujifilm-FUJI...87405791&sprefix=fujifilm+35mm,aps,156&sr=8-4

Neben den XF Objektiven gäbe es auch noch die XC Objektive. Ich würde aber lieber etwas mehr drauflegen und zu den XF Objektiven greifen, die eine bessere Qualität bieten.

Soll es ein Vollformat Sensor sein, liegt in dem Bereich die Sony A7II. Wobei ich gerade gesehen habe, dass die Preise der A7II wieder hoch sind. Wegen der Osteraktion von Saturn waren die in den letzten 2 Wochen niedriger.
Somit ist die A7II eigentlich raus oder du kaufst eine gebrauchte.

Von Nikon käme z.B. die D5600 in Frage
https://www.amazon.de/Nikon-D5600-1...ywords=nikon+d5600&qid=1587406250&sr=8-6&th=1

Dazu dann z.B. das 35mm
https://www.amazon.de/Nikon-AF-S-Ni...d=1&keywords=nikon+35mm&qid=1587406288&sr=8-3

Aber wie fotoman schon geschrieben hat, sieht es schlecht aus mit lichtstarken APS-C Brennweiten.

Ich würde dir definitiv zu Fujifilm raten.


Was mir aber bei der Suche aufgefallen ist und auch schon neulich, als ich meine Nikon gekauft habe: Kameras und Objektive werden knapp. Vor Wochen haben die Hersteller schon Knappheit wegen Corona angekündigt, aber ich habe es nicht so krass vermutet. Meine Nikon D780 war monatelang überall verfügbar, aktuell wird es überall eng. Gleiches gilt für Objektive. Das ist mir bei Fuji auch gerade aufgefallen.


----------



## Gary94 (20. April 2020)

Alles klar, danke schonmal an alle für die zahlreichen Ratschläge, ich muss mich jetzt erst einmal durch die ganzen Begrifflichkeiten wühlen um alles so gut es geht zu verstehen.

Hier das gewünschte Foto:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier wäre so ein typische Aufgabe und Szenerie einer zukünftigen Kamera. Das ganze hätte ich gerne mit ordentlichen Tiefenschärfeeffekt gehabt.


----------



## Rage1988 (21. April 2020)

Ja, les dich mal ein bisschen ein. Alles zu erklären würde zu lange dauern. Für das gezeigte Bild würde sich einer der Fujis mit einem der beiden Objektive eignen.
Beim 35mm hättest du etwas mehr Bokeh, allerdings würdest du außenrum nicht so viel sehen.
Mit dem 23mm würde es auch gehen, du müsstest etwas näher ran als beim 35mm.

Ordentliches Bokeh bzw. wenig Tiefenschärfe würdest du nur mit noch offenblenidgeren Objektiven erreichen (z.B. dem 23mm 1.4 oder 35mm 1.4) oder dann mit einer Vollformat Kamera wie der A7II. Dann wird es aber eben teurer und die Frage ist, wie viel es tatsächlich sein muss.

Achja noch ein Punkt, der für Fuji spricht: Du wirst dich vermutlich erst einmal nicht um Bildbearbeitung kümmern. Fuji Kameras spucken die besten JPEGs am Markt aus und bieten auch noch etliche Filmmodi.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. April 2020)

Wobei es wohl einfacher wäre mit nem 50er und etwas mehr Abstand das Bokeh zu erreichen. Andererseits ist ein 50er mit offener Blende auch kein Objektiv für 50€ 

Nichtsdestotrotz, ich denke, mit einer auch nur ansatzweise brauchbaren Cam, und da ist es egal ob Fuji, Canon, ... ist definitiv mehr möglich. Das Foto hat ja quasi maximale Tiefenschärfe. 
Da müsste man ja nun noch lange nicht ins extrem gehen. Andererseits, für ein Hobby möchte man auch nicht imme rnur "das allernötigste" kaufen 

Was die Thematik Preise und Verfügbarkeit an geht, ja da sollte man, wenn man kann, auf "nach Corona" warten.

Mein Gebrauchthändler des vertrauens hat das Fuji 23mm F2 für 379€ in ausgezeichnetem Zustand, das 35mm F2 für 329€, ebenfalls ausgezeichneter Zustand.
Der Body der X-T20, ebenfalls ausgezeichnet, für 409€
Die Preisersparnis ist nicht mega, aber die Verfügbarkeit wäre gegeben, wenn das interessant ist.
Am ende muss man wissen wie schnell man das braucht, udn was einem "schnelle Verfügbarkeit" wert ist


----------



## Stryke7 (21. April 2020)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wobei es wohl einfacher wäre mit nem 50er und etwas mehr Abstand das Bokeh zu erreichen. Andererseits ist ein 50er mit offener Blende auch kein Objektiv für 50€



Die Nikon 50mm f1.8 gibt es gebraucht für 50-100€, und die sind optisch ein paar der besten Objektive die es gibt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. April 2020)

8ch hatte jetzt natürlich meinen Vorposter und die Fuji Empfehlung im Kopf.
Nikon kann das durchaus sein, da gucke ich nicht regelmäßig, da ich nur Nikon 1 habe [emoji23][emoji16]


----------



## Rage1988 (21. April 2020)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die Nikon 50mm f1.8 gibt es gebraucht für 50-100€, und die sind optisch ein paar der besten Objektive die es gibt.



Ja, nur dann wird es schon eng mit lichtstarken DX Objektiven.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. April 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ja, nur dann wird es schon eng mit lichtstarken DX Objektiven.



Nicht wirklich ...   das  35mm 1.8 DX kostet auch nur 149€ neu und soll ganz gut sein. Mit den beiden allein hat man schon den ganzen Standardbrennweitenbereich abgedeckt. 


Ich habe mir dagegen gerade mal den Markt für Fuji angeschaut ...  Da gibt es ja quasi nur Objektive von Drittherstellern zur Auswahl. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das so empfehlenswert finde, obwohl die Kameras von Fuji gut sind.  Aber am Ende ist nun mal immer das Angebot der Objektive der wichtigsten Faktor für die Wahl.


----------



## Rage1988 (22. April 2020)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich ...   das  35mm 1.8 DX kostet auch nur 149€ neu und soll ganz gut sein. Mit den beiden allein hat man schon den ganzen Standardbrennweitenbereich abgedeckt.
> 
> 
> Ich habe mir dagegen gerade mal den Markt für Fuji angeschaut ...  Da gibt es ja quasi nur Objektive von Drittherstellern zur Auswahl. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das so empfehlenswert finde, obwohl die Kameras von Fuji gut sind.  Aber am Ende ist nun mal immer das Angebot der Objektive der wichtigsten Faktor für die Wahl.



Was ist mit dem Weitwinkelbereich, Tele, Zoom...
35mm und 50mm sind ein guter Anfang an APS-C, würde mir aber nicht ausreichen, zumal sich diese Brennweiten hauptsächlich f Portraits eignen. Das 35mm an APS-C geht auch noch für andere Dinge, aber besonders sind die 35mm (50mm KB) nicht.

Ich weiß ja nicht, wo du dich nach Fuji erkundigt hast, aber deine Aussage ist absolut falsch.

XF 23mm 1.4 / 2.0
XF 35mm 1.4 / 2.0
XF 50mm 2.0
Xf 55-200F3.5-4.8
XF 18-55mm 2.8-4
XF 10-24mm F4.0
XF 50-140mm F2.8
XF 100-400mm F4.5-5.6
XF 60mm F2.4
XF 56mm F1.2
XF 16-80mm F4.0
XF 16-55mm F2.8
XF 27mm F2.8
XF 16mm F2.8
XF 16mm F1.4
XF 18-135mm F3.5-5.6
XF 90mm F2.0
XF 14mm F2.8

Sicherlich hab ich da noch nicht alle aufgezählt. Da kann kein anderer Hersteller im APS-C Bereich mithalten.
Dann gibt es noch die ganzen XC Objektive und auch noch Objektive von anderen Herstellern. Außerdem hat Fuji seinen X-Mount kürzlich für ander Hersteller geöffnet, da kommen zukünftig dann noch mehr Objektive.

Edit: Dann kommt noch dazu, dass die XF Objektive sehr gut verarbeitet sind. Das sind keine Plastikbomber.


----------



## JackA (22. April 2020)

Viltrox 23mm F1.4, 33mm F1.4 und 56mm F1.4 noch in 2020 oder ab 2021 für Fuji


----------



## Stryke7 (22. April 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Weitwinkelbereich, Tele, Zoom...
> 35mm und 50mm sind ein guter Anfang an APS-C, würde mir aber nicht ausreichen, zumal sich diese Brennweiten hauptsächlich f Portraits eignen. Das 35mm an APS-C geht auch noch für andere Dinge, aber besonders sind die 35mm (50mm KB) nicht.
> 
> Ich weiß ja nicht, wo du dich nach Fuji erkundigt hast, aber deine Aussage ist absolut falsch.
> ...



Mir wird das Gespräch mit dir langsam zu doof. Es ging darum, zu schauen, welches bezahlbare und einsteigerfreundliche Kamerasystem empfehlenswert ist. 

Und der springenden Punkt ist: Fuji hat zwar gute APS-C Kameras, aber die lichtstarken Objektive dafür sind vergleichsweise teuer, wenn man mal die billigen Dritthersteller außer Acht lässt. 


Ich werde mich an der Stelle mal ausklinken.


----------



## Rage1988 (22. April 2020)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Mir wird das Gespräch mit dir langsam zu doof. Es ging darum, zu schauen, welches bezahlbare und einsteigerfreundliche Kamerasystem empfehlenswert ist.
> 
> Und der springenden Punkt ist: Fuji hat zwar gute APS-C Kameras, aber die lichtstarken Objektive dafür sind vergleichsweise teuer, wenn man mal die billigen Dritthersteller außer Acht lässt.
> 
> ...



Lichtstarke Objektive sind immer teuer. Deswegen sind die Fuji Objektive auch teurer als Nikon DX Objektive.
Möchte man die nicht, kann man bei Fuji auch auf XC Objektive gehen, die sind dann günstiger, aber auch weniger lichtstark.

Gerade deswegen eignen sich die Fujis auch für Einsteiger.

Warum man deswegen jetzt die beleidigte Leberwurst spielen muss, weiß ich nicht. Du hast etwas behauptet und ich habe geschrieben, dass die Behauptung falsch war.  Hättest du dich vorher selbst informiert, hättest du gesehen, dass es auch noch die XC Objektive gibt.

Die anderen großen Hersteller haben eben kein derartig großes Portfolio für ihre APS-C Kameras und warum soll man dann VF Objektive kaufen, wenn man sie nicht bräuchte.

Dann bietet Fuji auch noch Kameras für jeden Geldbeutel an. All die Punkte macht es, meiner Meinung nach, zu einem super APS-C System.


----------



## BobBarker2014 (22. April 2020)

Mal wieder Alster und Elbe ...


----------



## fotoman (22. April 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Die anderen großen Hersteller haben eben kein derartig großes Portfolio für ihre APS-C Kameras und warum soll man dann VF Objektive kaufen, wenn man sie nicht bräuchte.


Wie so üblich ist die Systemwahl umso einfacher, je genauer man sein (auch zukünftiges) Anwendungsspektrum kennt.

 Wenn ich sehe, welche lichtstarken Objektive ich am Anfang (2003-2007) an meiner APC-S DSLR hatte, dann kommt das 90/2.0 dem noch am nächsten. Obwohl ich bei meinem 100/2 genauso wie beim 70-200/2.8, über jeden mm zusätzlicher Brennweite im Telebereich glücklich war und ich beim 24-70/2.8 untenrum bei der Lichtstärke nichts vermisst habe.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir dagegen gerade mal den Markt für  Fuji angeschaut ...  Da gibt es ja quasi nur Objektive von  Drittherstellern zur Auswahl.


So lange diese hervorragend mit dem System harmonieren (und zwar auch über Kameragenerationen hinweg) ist  das ja kein Problem. Bei Nikon würde ich nur auf einen der zwei großen  Fremdhersteller setzen, wenn man Wert auf guten AF legt.


----------



## JackA (23. April 2020)

Heutige Sternschnuppen-Nacht.
Leider kein Glück gehabt, aber eine richtig gute Sternschnuppe gesehen, leider dann, als die Kamera natürlich Pause hatte 
Allgemein war die Menge an Sternschnuppen nicht so üppig wie angekündigt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. April 2020)

Konserve... Rallye Bad Schmiedeberg 2019



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bodennebel im wald


----------



## Rage1988 (23. April 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Konserve... Rallye Bad Schmiedeberg 2019
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht mit dem Nebel echt top aus


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. April 2020)

Hab nur ein wenig gespielt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geschossen mit einem sigma 17-70 2.8-4 plus 2x TK und krisselt wegen ISO102...k.


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. April 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (28. April 2020)

Der Fotograf und Youtuber Stefan Wiesner hat vor einiger Zeit eine Aktion gestartet, die "52-Wiesner-Wochen". Dort stellt er seinen Zuschauern Aufgaben, die ich gerne als Anregungen zum Üben nehme. Ich bin als "ernsthafter" Hobbyfotograf noch ziemlich grün hinter den Ohren und kann solche Anregungen gut gebrauchen. Aktuell stellt Stefan Wiesner in loser Folge neue Aufgaben, die alten sind auf seinem Kanal noch abrufbar. Ich gehe bearbeite die Aufgaben nach und nach in loser Folge, wann ich mal Zeit und Lust dazu habe. Zum Teil machen die Aufgaben richtig Arbeit, wenn man erst einmal rausfinden muss, wie das geht. Wiesner gibt immer auch Anleitungen, ich versuche es immer ohne.

Makro von leuchtenden Pilzen. Fokusstack aus acht Bildern. (Sony Alpha 6400, Sigma Art 60mm f2.8, Blende 5, mit Distanzring. Ja ist eine komische Objektivwahl, aber ich habe und will kein Makroobjektiv kaufen und das Sigma 60mm hat eine relativ kurze Naheinstellgrenze.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fotografiere einen wiedererkennbaren Ort deiner Stadt. (Sony Alpha 6400, Canon 24-105mm f4.0 mit Speedbooster. War leider ein trüber Tag, daher viel digitale Nachbearbeitung.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fotografiere ein Getränk (Sony Alpha 6400, Sigma Art 18-35mm f1.8, Blende 1.8)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fotografiere scharfe Schatten (Sony Alpha 7 III, Sigma Art 35mm f1.4, Blende 13)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Smarties in Wassertropfen (Sony Alpha 7 III, Sigma Art 35mm f1.4, Blende 5.6)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Produktfoto (zum Fokusstacking war ich zu faul, ging aber auch so halbwegs brauchbar. Sony Alpha 7 III, Sony 85mm f1.8, Blende 13)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Mai 2020)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Fotografiere ein Getränk


Ich hätte ja ein Corona genommen... 

Bei mir gab es eine neue wireless-tastatur, da die alte keinen meter reichweite mehr hatte. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist eine Logitech K800 geworden. Der fest verbaute akku stört mich allerdings jetzt schon. Wollte eigentlich wireless+beleuchtet+wechselbarer akku... (ihr merkt hoffentlich, ich hatte mal wieder langeweile )


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Mai 2020)

Corona Extra? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Mai 2020)

Männertag anno 2015...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie schön es doch war... so ohne corona!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Mai 2020)

Für alle denen es langsam zu warm draußen wird...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... ein bild aus uralten tagen...


----------



## Drayygo (9. Juni 2020)

Ich habe zum Geburtstag das Canon 50 mm, f/1.8 Objektiv geschenkt bekommen und war neulich mal unterwegs und habe ein bisschen rumprobiert (bin absoluter Neuling bei Portraits, habe vorher nur 1-2 mal Portraits geknipst). 
Die Ergebnisse finde ich ganz okay soweit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (10. Juni 2020)

Du solltest versuchen die harte Mittagssonne zu vermeiden. Starkes Licht von oben sorgt dafür, dass die Augenhöhlen und Augen im Schatten liegen. Auch unter dem Kinn ist dan alles im Schatten. Das sieht dann nicht gut aus. Wenn es unbedingt zur Mittagszeit sein muss, dann am besten im Schatten oder das harte Licjt mit einem Diffusor weicher machen. Am besten eignet sich aber das Licht der aufgehenden / untergehenden Sonne und noch ein Teil der blauen Stunde. Das Model kann sich dann einfach zur Sonne drehen, so dass das Gesicht angestrahlt wird. Bist du geübter, kannst du auch gegen die Sonne fotografieren. Dadurch werden Haare etc. schön von hinten beleuchtet.  Dann musst du das Model aber in der Nachbearbeitung aufhellen oder du musst mit Blitz arbeiten.

Dann gibt es noch Regeln, wie du das Bild aufbauen kannst, damit es interessanter wirkt (Drittel Regel, Goldener Schnitt etc.)

Es gibt noch viel mehr Regeln (Platz über dem Kopf, Anschneiden von Körperteilen, welche Teile vom Körper man wie positioniert etc.), aber das würde hier den Rahmen sprengen  
Es gibt aber gute Bücher.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (12. Juni 2020)

Drayygo schrieb:


> Die Ergebnisse finde ich ganz okay soweit.


Finde ich auch. Für den Anfang ist das durchaus gelungen, der Rest kommt mit der Übung. Wie mein Vorredner schon schrieb, solltest du darauf achten, pralles Sonnenlicht um die Mittagsstunde zu vermeiden. Bei einigen deiner Fotos hast du das auch getan. Der Vergleich mit dem ersten und dem zweiten Foto zeigt das sehr deutlich. Auf dem ersten Foto steht sie in der Sonne, die direkt von oben kommt: schwarze Schatten unter den Augen - nicht schön. Auf dem zweiten Foto liegt sie im Schatten. Dadurch bekommt sie diffuses Licht ins Gesicht, die Wirkung ist wie bei einer riesigen Softbox: super weiches Licht, keine tiefen Schatten, vor allem unter den Augen - die Wirkung schmeichelt dem Model. Nicht, dass diese hübsche, junge Frau Schmeichelei nötig hätte.  Die Regel, dass Fotografen um die Mittagszeit nicht fotografieren sollten, ist also nicht richtig. Die Regel sollte lauten: In der Mittagszeit sollte man bei Porträts direktes Sonnenlicht meiden. Es sei denn, man WILL die harten Kontraste haben. Keine Regel ohne Ausnahme.

Was soll das Gerede, ich poste auch mal was (beide Fotos mit Sony Alpha 7III, Sony 85mm f1.8:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Bildaufteilung weicht vom goldenen Schnitt ab, ich habe das Model bewusst in die Mitte gesetzt. Mir gefiel das in diesem Fall besser so. Aber beim Licht haben wir den obigen Tipp angewandt. Es war ca. 14 Uhr, das direkte Licht noch viel zu hart, also gingen wir in den Schatten. Die Wirkung des weichen Lichts spricht für sich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gleiche Uhrzeit, wieder im Schatten, aber dieses Mal ganz am Rand des Schattens, damit sie direktes Sonnenlicht von hinten bekommt. Daher kommt das schöne Haarlicht. Es ist oben auf dem Kopf etwas zu großflächig, sieht ausgebrannt aus (ist es aber nicht), aber das fand ich nicht so schlimm, dass ich dieses Bild weggeworfen hätte.


----------



## Rage1988 (13. Juni 2020)

Also bei deinem ersten Bild hätte ich den angeschnittenen Brückenpfeiler weggelassen und hätte etwas weiter nach rechts geschwenkt, dass der aus dem Bild ist (außer rechts wäre auch wieder einer gewesen).
Man hätte auch eine andere Brennweite nehmen können (100 oder vielleicht sogar 135mm) oder hätte, wenn möglich, etwas näher rangehen können , dann hätte das Model etwas mehr Platz vom Bild eingenommen. Außerdem finde ich ihre Haltung etwas angespannt / verkrampft, vermutlich weil sie sich unter den obersten Teil des Geländers beugen musste und weil sie das Geländer dann im Nacken hatte.

Beim zweiten finde ich, dass der Baumstamm zu viel vom Bild einnimmt. Etwas mehr als die Hälfte des Bildes nimmt der uninteressante Baumstamm ein. Hier hätte ich auch etwas mehr nach rechts gehalten, dass der Baumstamm vielleicht ein Drittel des Bildes einnimmt und das Model dafür mehr.


----------



## Taitan (13. Juni 2020)

Ich eröffne mal die Saison der Sommermilchstraße


----------



## Taitan (14. Juni 2020)

Noch zwei Bilder. Das erste ist ein schnell erstelltes Panorama an einem See mit Industriegebiet. Alle Bilder sind ca. 15km südlich von Leipzig entstanden. Keine guten Voraussetzungen, aber besser als Innenstadt.
Das zweite Bild ist eine Aufnahme mit sensorbasierter Nachführung. Dabei dreht bzw. verschiebt sich der Kamerasensor um die Himmelsbewegung auszugleichen. Deswegen sieht man den Boden als Bewegungsunschärfe. Das Bild wurde 76sek belichtet / 50mm Brennweite / Iso 800. Leider ist der "interessante Bildbereich sehr horizontnah über einem sehr hellen Industriegebiet. Sonst könnte man deutlich mehr von der Milchstraße erkennen.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juni 2020)

Welche Kamera hat denn eine interne Nachführung?! 

Die Bilder sind auf jeden Fall Klasse!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Juni 2020)

Pentax! (und es ist auch fast egal welche, aber bei den meisten braucht man noch das "O-GPS" dazu. Die K1 von Taitan hat GPS aber integriert)

@Taitan
Gigantische lichtverschmutzung über dem industriegebiet...


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juni 2020)

Ah!  Ja die K1 lacht mich schon lange an ...   aber das Ökosystem hier im Lager von Nikon ist einfach viel größer


----------



## Taitan (14. Juni 2020)

Na wenn Du auch eine Nachführung suchst, dann check mal den Omegon Minitrack LX2 oder LX3 aus. Der ist super günstig und liefert sehr gute Ergebnisse, wenn man sich so in einschlägigen Gruppen umhört.


----------



## Rumtata (16. Juni 2020)

.....


----------



## kero81 (17. Juni 2020)

Taitan schrieb:


> Na wenn Du auch eine Nachführung suchst, dann check mal den Omegon Minitrack LX2 oder LX3 aus. Der ist super günstig und liefert sehr gute Ergebnisse, wenn man sich so in einschlägigen Gruppen umhört.



Wow, echt günstig! Das schaue ich mir mal genauer an, sowas wollte ich schon immer haben aber der Preis hatte mich bis jetzt abgeschreckt.


----------



## Taitan (19. Juni 2020)

Ja, servoelektrische Nachführungen sind mir auch zu teuer. Gut brauchbare Geräte gehen so um die 300€ los. Ich würde sie aber zu selten nutzen... so viele Bilder bzw. Gelegenheiten für Astrobilder hab ich dann halt doch nicht.


----------



## Taitan (22. Juni 2020)

Das Milchstraßenzentrum als Fotomosaik.
Insgesamt 30x1min belichtet...also 30min, 50mm, Iso 2500, F2.8 bis 4, Nachführung kameraintern


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Juli 2020)

Geschossen mit einem 60-250 F4 an einer K3 II (ISO 3200)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die linse ist scharf, aber der AF reitet auf einem reichlich schmalen grad, auch bei f 5.6... (bin so nah ran wie es ging)


----------



## Taitan (19. Juli 2020)

Endlich mal Zeit und gutes Wetter gehabt um Neowise aufs Korn zu nehmen. Als Bonus gab's sogar noch NLCs...nachtleuchtende Wolken.
Hochformat ist 300mm Brennweite, Querformat ist 200mm am Tamron 70-300mm (die ganz alte Version für 130€  ). Kamera: Pentax K-1 mark 2
Man kann ganz gut den geteilten Schweif erkennen.


----------



## JackA (19. Juli 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die linse ist scharf, aber der AF reitet auf einem reichlich schmalen grad, auch bei f 5.6... (bin so nah ran wie es ging)


Ist das normal so? das Bild sieht irgendwie seltsam aus, als ob es von nem bereits vorhandenen Ausdruck abfotografiert wurde.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. Juli 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Geschossen mit einem 60-250 F4 an einer K3 II (ISO 3200)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na die K3 III rauscht aber bei ISO 3200 gewaltig. Das ist mir zu krass, weil die Details da schon flöten gehen.
Da gebe ich JackA Recht. Es sieht aus, als wäre es von einem uralten Bild abfotografiert worden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Juli 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Na die K3 III rauscht aber bei ISO 3200 gewaltig.


Du weißt etwas was ich nicht weiß? Lass mal hören... 
Meine ist die Mk II und das bild ist ein 1:1 crop. Hätte ich das größer gehabt und verkleinert, würde es auch weniger rauschen. Ich wollte aber, das man sich das bild auch "pixel-genau" anschauen kann, rauschen hin oder her. 


> Das ist mir zu krass, weil die Details da schon flöten gehen.


Naja... Sind immerhin 24 mpix auf APSC. Und die details gehen eigentlich noch, auch wenn ISO3200 bei der kamera leicht grenzwertig ist. Viel mehr gab es an der blüte eh nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Taitan (20. Juli 2020)

Ich finde das Rauschen für ISO 3200 (!) im 1:1 Crop (!!) an APS-C (!!!) eigentlich sehr gefällig. Natürlich geht's auch besser. Aber definitiv auch schlimmer.


----------



## Rage1988 (20. Juli 2020)

Taitan schrieb:


> Ich finde das Rauschen für ISO 3200 (!) im 1:1 Crop (!!) an APS-C (!!!) eigentlich sehr gefällig. Natürlich geht's auch besser. Aber definitiv auch schlimmer.



Na jetzt hast du alle Ausrufezeichen für die nächsten Wochen in einem Kommentar verbraucht.

Das es ein 1:1 Crop ist, steht beim ursprünglichen Post nicht dabei. Das macht es für mich jetzt aber nicht schöner.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (20. Juli 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Na die K3 III rauscht aber bei ISO 3200 gewaltig. Das ist mir zu krass...


Geht mir auch so.

Ich will jetzt kein Markenbashing anfangen, nach dem Motto: "Meine Kamera / Hersteller ist besser als deiner." Sowas hasse ich. Pentax baut feine Kameras, keine Frage. Aber wenn ich mir das Rauschverhalten auf TurricanVeterans Foto anschaue und das vergleiche, was eine Sony Alpha 6000 abliefert, bekomme ich eine Ahnung, warum Sony mit den Spiegellosen den Markt dermaßen aufmischen konnte.

Die K3 II stammt laut Wikipedia von 2015. Die Alpha 6000 kam 2014 auf den Markt, ist also nochmal ein Jahr älter. Zufällig hatte ich die im letzten Jahr im Urlaub in einer Höhle dabei, mit dem Samyang 12mm 2.0. Hier mal zwei Beispiele, bei denen ich bei der Verschlusszeit Bockmist gebaut hatte, ich hatte versehentlich 1/125 eingestellt, dabei hätte 1/60 locker gereicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wohlgemerkt: das ist Kunstlicht in einer ansonsten stockfinsteren Höhle! ISO 3200.

HIer ging die Kamera sogar auf ISO 4000 hoch. Das ist nicht das tollste Höhlenfoto der Welt, aber schaut euch die unzähligen Details an! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hatte die Kamera in der Höhle ohne große Hoffnung dabei, was brauchbares zu produzieren. Das war mehr als Experiment gedacht. Ich hatte sie extra für den Urlaub gekauft und noch keine Zeit gehabt, mich mit ihr zu beschäftigen. Beim Sichten der Fotos aus der Höhe hat es mir die Schuhe ausgezogen. In der Höhle konnte ich die Fotos kaum beurteilen, der Bildschirm dieser Kamera taugt nicht viel, aber Zuhause konnte ich es kaum glauben, dass das eine APS-C-Kamera mit einem billigen China-Objektiv hinbekommen hat.


----------



## fotoman (21. Juli 2020)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Aber  wenn ich mir das Rauschverhalten auf TurricanVeterans Foto anschaue und  das vergleiche, was eine Sony Alpha 6000 abliefert, bekomme ich eine  Ahnung, warum Sony mit den Spiegellosen den Markt dermaßen aufmischen  konnte.


"abliefert" liest sich für mich nach kamereainternem Entrauschen, u.U. sogar im Auslieferzustand (was für mich bei Nikon unbrauchbar wäre).

Sind das 100% Crops aus irgendwie (per Kamera und/oder Raw-Konverter) behandelten JPGs oder RAWs? Oder sind das auf 44% herunter skalierte Bilder?

Das K3 II Bild sieht für mich (bei 100% betrachtet) nach einem mit DXO  ohne Entrauschen aber mit Nachschärfung entwickeltem RAW aus. Dann  wirken meine Nikon D7100 Bilder bei ISO3200 bei vergleichbaren Farben ähnlich. Als Bildschirmhintergrund  wollte ich es (bei 100%) nicht nutzen, als Postkarte wäre es aber z.B.  für mich sehr gut brauchbar.

Aber ja, ein Sony 24 MPix APS-C Sensor kann bei ISO 3200 erheblich weniger/unauffälligeres Rauschen liefern, wenn alles passt (von den Aufnaheparameztern bis zur Nachbearbeitung). Wobei der Vergleich zur K3 II auf DPreview für die Pentax K3 II mehr vermuten lässt.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (21. Juli 2020)

Das sind in Lightroom entwickelte RAW´s, also jetzt natürlich jpeg´s. Kein Crop (wobei ich mal nachsehen müsste. Kann sein, dass ich die etwas gerade gedreht und aufgerichtet habe, das weiß ich nicht mehr mit Sicherheit), keine Skalierung, volle Auflösung.


----------



## JackA (21. Juli 2020)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Kein Crop, keine Skalierung, volle Auflösung.


Dann stimmt aber etwas mit deinen Kameraeinstellungen nicht, denn ein 24MP Sensor liefert normal ein 6K Bild, die Bilder hier sind aber 2,5K/2,6K (kann ggf. vom Forum runter skaliert worden sein, aber ist dann eben doch skaliert).



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Meine ist die Mk II und das bild ist ein 1:1 crop.


Ok, das wusste Ich auch nicht, dafür passt nach meinem Empfinden die Qualität dann. Müsste Ich direkt testen, was meine X-H1 bei 3200 ISO im 1:1 Crop abliefert, Ich glaube, dass das nicht recht viel besser aussehen wird.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (21. Juli 2020)

JackA schrieb:


> Dann stimmt aber etwas mit deinen Kameraeinstellungen nicht, denn ein 24MP Sensor liefert normal ein 6K Bild, die Bilder hier sind aber 2,5K/2,6K (kann ggf. vom Forum runter skaliert worden sein, aber ist dann eben doch skaliert).


Du hast Recht, die sind tatsächlich kleiner skaliert. Ist ja komisch. Ich bin sicher, dass ich keine skalierten Fotos hochgeladen habe, weil ich schlichtweg keine skalierten Fotos aus diesem Urlaub habe. Noch ein Versuch, wenn das keine 6K sind, liegt es am Forum:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das habe ich vor dem Upload nochmal überprüft. Es ist definitiv ein unskaliertes 6K-Foto, das ich hochgeladen habe. Das Forum skaliert also wirklich. Wieder was gelernt. Ich kann aber garantieren, dass das unskalierte Foto auch nicht nennenswert stärker rauscht. In den dunklen Bildbereichen, vor allem außerhalb der Schärfeebene, sieht man Bildrauschen, aber nichts in dem Ausmaß wie in dem Blumenfoto.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Juli 2020)

fotoman schrieb:


> Das K3 II Bild sieht für mich (bei 100% betrachtet) nach einem mit DXO  ohne Entrauschen aber mit Nachschärfung entwickeltem RAW aus.


Du kennst dich aus. Hab mein standard-profil genommen mit kleiner nachschärfung (ich weiß, ist bei höherem ISO nachteilig) und standard-entrauschung. (an der stelle ich eh nix ein außer normal oder halt prime) Verwendet hab ich optics pro 11.


Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> HIer ging die Kamera sogar auf ISO 4000 hoch. Das ist nicht das tollste Höhlenfoto der Welt, aber schaut euch die unzähligen Details an!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Deine beispielbilder haben allesamt keine glatten bzw. flächen, wo rauschen auffallen würde. Versuche einfach mal mein bild nach zu stellen, dann wird es auch bei deiner sony mehr rauschen. (pentax verbaut übrigens sony-sensoren)
Dein skalierungs-problem mit dem forum liegt übrigens daran, das deine bilder zu groß sind. Komprimiere sie einfach auf um die 2 Mbyte und sie werden auch nicht herunter skaliert. Ich verkleinere die bilder ja nicht umsonst auf FHD. 

Und noch ein bzw. 2 fotos (diesmal vom muster etwas "wilder"):
Wieder K3 II aber mit dem 28-105 der K1, blende 6.3 und ISO 4000
Komplett



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1:1 Crop



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (21. Juli 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> (pentax verbaut übrigens sony-sensoren)


Na, ich habe doch gesagt, dass Pentax feine Kameras baut.  Sieh an, das wusste ich nicht. Ob Pentax auch die Signalverarbeitung von Sony übernimmt oder nur den lichtempfindlichen Chip? Der Prozessor, der die Signale des Sensors auswertet, ist ja mindestens ebenso wichtig wie der Sensor selbst. Wenn man sich anschaut, was Smartphones trotz der winzigen Fotochips heute auch bei schwachem Licht zustande bekommen - das ist mehr die Kunst der Signalverarbeitung als die Lichtempfindlichkeit des Sensors.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dein skalierungs-problem mit dem forum liegt übrigens daran, das deine bilder zu groß sind. Komprimiere sie einfach auf um die 2 Mbyte und sie werden auch nicht herunter skaliert. Ich verkleinere die bilder ja nicht umsonst auf FHD.


Und wieder was gelernt. Fotos zu verkleinern und zu komprimieren konterkariert allerdings jeden Versuch, Fotos in Sachen Rauschverhalten zu vergleichen. Aber egal, darum geht es ja beim Fotografieren nicht. Ich habe wieder mal zu sehr meinem Drang nachgegeben, mich an der Technik auszutoben. Schluss mit der Pixelpeeperei (schreibt man das so?), lasst uns fotografieren.


----------



## JackA (21. Juli 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Versuche einfach mal mein bild nach zu stellen


Habs mal ähnlich gemacht.
ISO 3200 1:1 Crop (Helligkeit und Kontrast angepasst und einen Hauch noch entrauscht).
Ist zwar nichts besonderes, aber wenn das Wetter will und Ich die Zeit habe, dann schau Ich mal, ob die in nem anderen Winkel besser rüber kommt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fotoman (22. Juli 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Du kennst dich aus. Hab mein standard-profil genommen mit kleiner nachschärfung (ich weiß, ist bei höherem ISO nachteilig) und standard-entrauschung. (an der stelle ich eh nix ein außer normal oder halt prime) Verwendet hab ich optics pro 11.


DXO steht ja in den EXIFs, dass dort allerdings entrauscht wurde, wundert mich.

Hier mal ein 100% Crop aus einem Bild mit dem 24 MPix Toshiba Sensors der Nikon D7100 bei ISO4000. Es ist zwar kein Grün enthalten, aber alleine im oberen unscharfen Bildteil sieht man das Rauschen des Sensors, wenn man, wie im ersten Bild. die Entrauschung komplett weg lässt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier der selbe Ausschnitt mit Entrauschung. Bei 100% ist er leicht unschärfer (woran man mit genügend Lust im Raw-Konverter noch arbeiten könnte ohne das Rauschen erheblich zu verstärken). Und für den, der danach sucht, fehlen auch ein paar Details insb. im Faltenbereich des schwarzen Anzugs.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für 24 MPix bei Crop 1,5 und ISO4000 fand ich das jedenfalls 2014 erstaunlich gut. Wenn jetzt nur noch der AF der Kamera zum Sensor und zu meinen Ansprüchen gepasst hätte, wäre die D7100 wohl häufiger neben der KB-Kamera genutzt worden.

Ist man aber als Fotograf so dämlich (oder dazu gezwungen), nicht korrekt zu belichten oder passt allgemein das Licht nicht zum Sensor (Kunstlicht mit falschem Farbstich), dann sieht das ganze komplett anders aus.



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Ob Pentax auch die Signalverarbeitung von Sony übernimmt oder nur den lichtempfindlichen Chip? Der Prozessor, der die Signale des Sensors auswertet, ist ja mindestens ebenso wichtig wie der Sensor selbst.


Das war der Grund, warum Nikon zumindest früher aus den Sony-Sensoren nochmals leicht mehr heraus geholt wie Sony selber.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Juli 2020)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Ob Pentax auch die Signalverarbeitung von Sony übernimmt oder nur den lichtempfindlichen Chip?


Pentax hat einen eigenen bildprozessor, der sich "Prime" nennt.


> Fotos zu verkleinern und zu komprimieren konterkariert allerdings jeden Versuch, Fotos in Sachen Rauschverhalten zu vergleichen.


Willst du bei jedem foto, das hier gepostet wird, eine genaue analyse veranstalten? Meistens geht es doch darum ob schön oder eben nicht und dafür reicht FHD. Für alles weitere, wenn gewünscht, kann man ausschnitte vergrößern. 


> Aber egal, darum geht es ja beim Fotografieren nicht. Ich habe wieder mal zu sehr meinem Drang nachgegeben, mich an der Technik auszutoben.


Tuh dir keinen zwang an. Da ist hier endlich mal wieder was los. 


> Schluss mit der Pixelpeeperei (schreibt man das so?), lasst uns fotografieren.


Ich weiß nicht, ob man bei bildern von einem cmos-sensor überhaupt "pixel peepen" kann. Schließlich werden da nebeneinder liegende pixel mit einander verrechnet, damit man nicht bloß einen komischen mischmasch aus rot, blau und grün sieht. Lediglich sigma`s foveon-sensoren nehmen alle 3 farben+helligkeit gleichzeitig für einen pixel auf. 

@fotoman
Auf dem schwarz des anzuges sieht man das rauschen auch gut.


----------



## JackA (22. Juli 2020)

So jetzt der letzte Vergleich.
ISO 3200, 100% Crop 1:1 (nur Helligkeit und Kontrast angepasst)
Das Erste ist die X-T100 mit 50-230mm, das Zweite die X-H1 mit 55-200mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ein Test... Ich und der manuelle Fokus, ein Trauerspiel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (24. Juli 2020)

Neowise. Mein erstes Foto eines Sternenhimmels überhaupt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taitan (25. Juli 2020)

Das Sommerdreieck aus Deneb, Wega und Altair. Und die Milchstraße. Links oben am "Anfang" des MS-Bogens (unmittelbar neben Deneb) ist der Nordamerikanebel NGC 7000 erkennbar. 
Der grün-lila Schleier ist der Airglow - also das Rekombinationsleuchten von Sauerstoff und  Stickstoff in der oberen Atmosphäre. Leider musste ich aufgrund der Lichtverschmutzung die Rohdaten sehr aggressiv bearbeiten um die Farben rauszukriegen. Naja. Immer wieder eine Baustelle.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (25. Juli 2020)

Taitan schrieb:


> Das Sommerdreieck aus Deneb, Wega und Altair. Und die Milchstraße. Links oben am "Anfang" des MS-Bogens (unmittelbar neben Deneb) ist der Nordamerikanebel NGC 7000 erkennbar.
> Der grün-lila Schleier ist der Airglow - also das Rekombinationsleuchten von Sauerstoff und  Stickstoff in der oberen Atmosphäre. Leider musste ich aufgrund der Lichtverschmutzung die Rohdaten sehr aggressiv bearbeiten um die Farben rauszukriegen. Naja. Immer wieder eine Baustelle.



Mit einem Wort: Wow!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. August 2020)

Sonnenaufgang...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...durch die linse eines nokia N8...


----------



## Taitan (9. August 2020)

Hallo Frau Nachbarin! Hallo Andromeda!

Bild aus dieser Nacht. 
Kamera Pentax K-1 m2, 105mm, Iso 1000-1250, Blende 4.0 bis 5.0, nachgeführte Aufnahme

Edit: hier noch ein 80% Mond. Leider offenbart die neue Kamera, dass das 90€ Tele wohl doch etwas zu wenig auflöst. Schade.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. August 2020)

Ich hatte mal langeweile... gleich vorweg...
Ein bild aus 2014 (mit der K30 geschossen)...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und das hab ich mal via AI geschärft (nur zum testen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meinungen? Ich denke ja, das das bild dann doch schon zu unscharf war um noch etwas zu retten.


----------



## fotoman (23. August 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Meinungen? Ich denke ja, das das bild dann doch schon zu unscharf war um noch etwas zu retten.


Was würdest Du denn gerne "retten". Der vordere Fahrer ist hat aus der Schärfentiefe und u.U. auch auf Grund von Bewegungsunschärfe nicht wirklich scharf.

Das nachgeschärfte Bild sieht für mich nach einem Smartphone-Bild aus: alles von vorne bis hinten scharf, inkl, der Bäume im Hintergrund. Wenn das Dein Ziel war, hättest Du es zwar erreicht, dann wären aber wohl ISO800 und eine geschlossene Blende besser gewesen.

Für mich leben die meisten Sport-/Actionbilder davon, dass der Fotograf durch eine geringe Schärfentiefe den Fokus des Betrachtest genau auf den Teil der Action lenkt, die ihm bei der Aufnahme wichtig war. Von daher würde ich es eher klassisch leicht schärfen (bei Betrachtung im 100%). Und da mir das ganze nicht nach einem Abend- oder Regenrennen aussieht, sondenr max. nach einem bedeckten Himmel, würde ich die Helligkeit entsprechend anpassen. Ich war aber natürlich nicht vor Ort, womit nur Du weisst, ob das Bild nicht in der gezeigten Form die korrekte Stimmung zeigt.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. August 2020)

Was dem Bild meiner Meinung nach fehlt ist ein Aufhellblitz.  Wenn man den Himmel als Hintergrund wählt, ist das Motiv eben immer dunkler als der Hintergrund, es sei denn man fotografiert ein Lagerfeuer.  

Das ist grundsätzlich immer schwierig,  als Faustregel gilt: Das Motiv sollte eher heller sein als der Hintergrund.


Allerdings könnte man auch bei dem Bild noch einiges rausholen, wenn du das als RAW hast. Ich würde es generell ein bisschen nachbelichten, und dann versuchen noch mehr Details aus den Schatten rauszuholen, insbesondere bei den Motorradfahrern.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. August 2020)

fotoman schrieb:


> Was würdest Du denn gerne "retten".


Eiegntlich nix... Wie gesagt, hatte etwas langeweile und hab nach möglichkeiten gesucht wie man leicht "verhauene" bilder vieleicht noch hin bekommt.


> Das nachgeschärfte Bild sieht für mich nach einem Smartphone-Bild aus: alles von vorne bis hinten scharf, inkl, der Bäume im Hintergrund. Wenn das Dein Ziel war, hättest Du es zwar erreicht, dann wären aber wohl ISO800 und eine geschlossene Blende besser gewesen.


Das war ein, mehr oder minder, schneller test. Es gibt bei dem programm auch einen regler für die intensität und ob man selektiv schärfen kann muß ich erst noch heraus finden. Großen einsatz wird es wohl nicht finden, außer ich finden das der bild-inhalt es wert wäre. Dafür wirkt das ergebniss erstmal zu unnatürlich.
Mich hätten aber auch mehr meinungen zu dieser vorhandenen möglichkeit der nachbearbeitung interessiert.



> Für mich leben die meisten Sport-/Actionbilder davon, dass der Fotograf durch eine geringe Schärfentiefe den Fokus des Betrachtest genau auf den Teil der Action lenkt, die ihm bei der Aufnahme wichtig war.


Eine geringe schärfentiefe bedingt aber auch einen relativ geringen abstand zum objekt. Das hatte ich nur einmal und da sind die auto`s beim springen keine 2m neben mir herunter gekommen. Mal davon ab das ich mich eigentlich nie akkreditiere, muß ich das auch nicht immer haben und benutze deshalb fast immer eine tele. (außer beim enduro, da kommt man recht nah heran)


Stryke7 schrieb:


> Was dem Bild meiner Meinung nach fehlt ist ein Aufhellblitz.


Sorry, aber den hasse ich wie die pest. Das geht schon im "feld" los, wenn andere versuchen mit ihrem blitz die sonne zu übertreffen, und endet beim fertigen bild, wo der fahrer (z.b. beim enduro) aus sieht als wenn er aus dem bild fällt. Anderen gefällt das sicherlich, mir allerdings nicht weshalb ich sowas auch nicht mache.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. August 2020)

Ja kann ich verstehen, ich hasse es auch zu blitzen.  Aber wenn du den Himmel als Hintergrund hast, wirds schwierig dein Motiv irgendwie anders herauszubringen.


----------



## fotoman (25. August 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mich hätten aber auch mehr meinungen zu dieser vorhandenen möglichkeit der nachbearbeitung interessiert.


Da ich kein PhotoLab habe, kann ich dazu nichts sagen. Falls sich da nichts selektiv (auf den sowieso schon schärfsten Bereich) konfigurieren lässt, wäre das für meine üblichen Bilder nichts. Da fotografiere ich mit Absicht mit möglichst offener Blende und dann rechnet mir die Software den "teuer" mit dem 200/2 an KB erkauften unscharfen Hintergrund wieder scharf.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Eine geringe schärfentiefe bedingt aber auch einen relativ geringen abstand zum objekt.


Der Wald sieht mir recht weit entfernt aus und ist ohne künstliches Nachschärfen auch schon leicht unscharf.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das hatte ich nur einmal und da sind die auto`s beim springen keine 2m neben mir herunter gekommen. Mal davon ab das ich mich eigentlich nie akkreditiere, muß ich das auch nicht immer haben und benutze deshalb fast immer eine tele. (außer beim enduro, da kommt man recht nah heran)


Ist ja nur meine persönliche Meinung. Das dann bei mir u.U. gepaart mit KB und f2.8 müsste ich eher aufpassen, dass alle Motorräder noch scharf wären. Ich würde bei regelmäßigem Einsatz unter solchen Bedingungen versuchen, den Hintergrund unscharf zu bekommen (und dann auch nicht wieder durch die SW scharf rechnen zu lassen).


----------



## JackA (3. September 2020)

Dies und Das...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2020)

@Bunkasan: Ich finde deine Makroaufnahmen immer sehr gut im anderen "Naturfotografie" Thread. 

Welche Kamera und welches  Objektiv verwendest du?


----------



## FlyKilla (5. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß,Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. September 2020)

fotoman schrieb:


> Da ich kein PhotoLab habe, kann ich dazu nichts sagen.


Die funktion gehört nicht zu FotoLab sondern ich hab Topaz Sharpen AI benutzt.

So, mir wurde für dieses jahr von politikern und veranstaltern eine rest-saison gewährt, weshalb es nun auch wieder ein paar bilder gibt.
Rallye Bad Schmiedeberg 2020...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2020)

Kann mir jemand noch Tipps geben, was ich am besten einstelle, wenn ich einen Sonnenuntergang fotografieren will?
ISO wie hoch? 400 oder 800? 
Blende?


----------



## Rage1988 (15. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand noch Tipps geben, was ich am besten einstelle, wenn ich einen Sonnenuntergang fotografieren will?
> ISO wie hoch? 400 oder 800?
> Blende?



Das kann dir keiner sagen, weil keiner weiß, wie genau die Lichtsituation ist. Mit meinen Kameras (Vollformat) nutze ich Blende 8-11 (gibt je nach Objektiv schöne Sonnensterne und alles ist scharf) und die Belichtungszeit stelle ich so ein, dass nichts verwackelt und ISO stelle ich dann so ein, dass die hellsten Stellen optimal belichtet sind. In der Nachbearbeitung helle ich dann die dunklen Stellen einfach auf.

Du siehts doch im Sucher und am Bildschirm wie das fertige Bild aussehen wird. Spiel doch einfach mit den Einstellungen herum und wähle das, was du für gut befindest. Es gibt kein Rezept, das dir jemand aufschreiben kann.


----------



## JackA (15. September 2020)

@RyzA
Beim Sonnenuntergang, wenn die Sonne noch scheint, kannst du ISO auf den geringsten Wert stellen (100 oder 200). Blende auf 5.6 oder höher (reicht bei der Entfernung und Weitwinkel aus, um alles scharf zu haben), am besten schaust du dir an, ab welchem Blendenwert dein Objektiv die beste Schärfe abliefert, Belichtung auf 0 bis -1 und die Zeit lässt du die Kamera automatisch wählen. Ist die Zeit zu lange, um das Bild handgehalten zu schießen, musst du die ISO erhöhen, ein Stativ verwenden oder irgendwo die Kamera ablegen (du kannst auch testweise ein Bild im P-Modus schießen, um zu kontrollieren, was die Kamera von sich aus hätte eingestellt).
Hast du einen Sonnenuntergang mit Wasser, kommts drauf an, wie weich du das Wasser haben willst, da sind dann Belichtungszeiten von 1+ Sekunden üblich, d.h. zwingend Stativ oder ablegen, den ISO Wert wieder so niedrig wie geht und die Kamera die Blende automatisch wählen lassen. Sollte das Bild zu hell werden, ist ein ND-Filter ein Tipp von mir.
ND-Filter brauchst zu z.B. immer, wenn du lange Belichtungszeiten tagsüber hast (Wasserfälle mit weichem Wasser z.B.) oder wenn du z.B. mit offener Blende am Tag ein Objekt freistellen willst (Frau im sonnigen Kornfeld z.B.).


----------



## Rage1988 (15. September 2020)

JackA schrieb:


> @RyzA
> Beim Sonnenuntergang, wenn die Sonne noch scheint, kannst du ISO auf den geringsten Wert stellen (100 oder 200). Blende auf 5.6 oder höher (reicht bei der Entfernung und Weitwinkel aus, um alles scharf zu haben), am besten schaust du dir an, ab welchem Blendenwert dein Objektiv die beste Schärfe abliefert, Belichtung auf 0 bis -1 und die Zeit lässt du die Kamera automatisch wählen. Ist die Zeit zu lange, um das Bild handgehalten zu schießen, musst du die ISO erhöhen, ein Stativ verwenden oder irgendwo die Kamera ablegen (du kannst auch testweise ein Bild im P-Modus schießen, um zu kontrollieren, was die Kamera von sich aus hätte eingestellt).
> Hast du einen Sonnenuntergang mit Wasser, kommts drauf an, wie weich du das Wasser haben willst, da sind dann Belichtungszeiten von 1+ Sekunden üblich, d.h. zwingend Stativ oder ablegen, den ISO Wert wieder so niedrig wie geht und die Kamera die Blende automatisch wählen lassen. Sollte das Bild zu hell werden, ist ein ND-Filter ein Tipp von mir.
> ND-Filter brauchst zu z.B. immer, wenn du lange Belichtungszeiten tagsüber hast (Wasserfälle mit weichem Wasser z.B.) oder wenn du z.B. mit offener Blende am Tag ein Objekt freistellen willst (Frau im sonnigen Kornfeld z.B.).



Bei Sonnenuntergänge würde ich nur den manuellen Modus nutzen, weil sonst die Kamera alles mögliche einstellt, nur nicht das Richtige. Höchsten den A Modus noch, wo die Kamera dann die Zeit selbst einstellt. Dann muss man aber auch über die Belichtungskorrektur alles optimal einstellen.
Bei Landschaften / Sonnenuntergänge würde ich nie die Kamera die Blende automatisch wählen lassen. Wenn es der Kamera zu dunkel ist, öffnet sie automatisch die Blende maximal, was völlig daneben ist.

Seine G70 ist ja eine DSLM, er kann also im Sucher / Display erkennen, wie das fertige Bild aussehen wird, bevor er ausgelöst hat. So kann er im manuellen Modus alles nacheinander einstellen, dass es passt.
Blende je nach Schärfebereich, Zeit je nach Brennweite und Bewegung im Bild und dann ISO für die Belichtung, die er sich wünscht.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. September 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mal so nebenbei:

Ich habe aus Neugierde gerade in die Exif-Daten des Bildes geschaut, weil ich wissen wollte wie lange du das belichtet hast. Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass du offenbar deinen Namen ebenfalls darein schreibst. 

Ob das ok ist, musst du entscheiden, aber ich wollte mal drauf hinweisen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. September 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Bei Sonnenuntergänge würde ich nur den manuellen Modus nutzen, weil sonst die Kamera alles mögliche einstellt, nur nicht das Richtige. Höchsten den A Modus noch, wo die Kamera dann die Zeit selbst einstellt. Dann muss man aber auch über die Belichtungskorrektur alles optimal einstellen.
> Bei Landschaften / Sonnenuntergänge würde ich nie die Kamera die Blende automatisch wählen lassen. Wenn es der Kamera zu dunkel ist, öffnet sie automatisch die Blende maximal, was völlig daneben ist.


Es gibt eine blenden-, zeit- und blenden/zeit-vorwahl an der kamera. Die regelt  die belichtung notfalls über ISO, auch wenn man dann selbst noch ein wenig schauen muß das nicht überbelichtet wird. Der aufwand ist aber erheblich kleiner als bei komplett manuellen einstellungen.


Stryke7 schrieb:


> Mal so nebenbei:
> 
> Ich habe aus Neugierde gerade in die Exif-Daten des Bildes geschaut, weil ich wissen wollte wie lange du das belichtet hast. Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass du offenbar deinen Namen ebenfalls darein schreibst.


Das ist dir noch nicht auf gefallen, oder schaust du dir zum ersten mal die exif-daten meiner bilder an? Ich hab`s aber mal geändert in meinen nick... (für zukünftige bilder)
Die belichtungszeit liegt, bei meinen motorsport-bildern, i.d.R. zwischen 1/320 und 1/500 sek. Bei mitziehern belichte ich natürlich länger und wenn es hecktisch ist auch mal kürzer.


----------



## Rage1988 (15. September 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Es gibt eine blenden-, zeit- und blenden/zeit-vorwahl an der kamera. Die regelt  die belichtung notfalls über ISO, auch wenn man dann selbst noch ein wenig schauen muß das nicht überbelichtet wird. Der aufwand ist aber erheblich kleiner als bei komplett manuellen einstellungen.



Habe ich ja geschrieben. Trotzdem muss man schauen, dass richtig belichtet wird und muss über die Belichtungskorrektur nachjustieren. Da bin ich im manuellen Modus nicht viel langsamer, denn Blende und Zeit weiß ich ja vorher schon.


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2020)

Ich will mal die Diskussion aus den anderen Thread hier hin verlagern.

Und danke für deine konstruktive Kritik @Atlanter zu meinen Bildern:



-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Bild 1: Sonne hinterm Blätterdach: Lieber die Drittelregel beachten (Das Subjekt(Sonne) nicht in die Mitte aber auch nicht in die Ecke legen). Idealerweise nur bei niedriger Sonne Gegenlichtfotos machen.


Ok danke.



> Bild 3: Finde die Schärfe eigentlich ganz gut. Sonnenblume mit Bauwagen wirkt halt nicht sehr harmonisch.


Der Bauwagen ist grün bemalt. Deswegen hatte ich das so fotografiert.


> Bild 4: Fokus scheint auf dem Baum (welcher mir eigentlich ganz gut gefällt) ganz links zu liegen, nicht auf der Statue. Leicht gegen das Licht fotografiert, daher ausgebrannter Himmel. Was die Statue angeht: Lieber die Drittelregel beachten.


Wegen Baustellen-Absperrungen bin ich nicht näher rangekommen und konnte nur von dieser Stelle fotografieren.
Ich will aber wenn die Absperrungen weg sind nochmal die Statue in Nahaufnahme fotografieren aus einen anderen Winkel.



> Bild 6: Finde das Bild toll, wenn der ausgebrannte Himmel nicht wäre, welcher sich natürlich nicht immer verhindern lässt.


Ja ich stelle  zukünftig die ISO niedriger ein.



> Was den Himmel betrifft habe ich folgende Erfahrungen gemacht:
> - Parallel zur Sonne fotografieren, bzw. von der Sonne weg. Blos nicht zur Sonne hin.
> - Alternativ während Sonnenauf- oder Untergang fotografieren
> - Total bewölkte Himmel schauen immer ********************* auf meinen Fotos aus. Am besten werden die Fotos bei Schönwetterwolken oder richtig wilden Wolken.
> ...


Ja Sonnenuntergang habe ich die nächsten Tage noch vor.


----------



## Rage1988 (16. September 2020)

-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Was den Himmel betrifft habe ich folgende Erfahrungen gemacht:
> - Parallel zur Sonne fotografieren, bzw. von der Sonne weg. Blos nicht zur Sonne hin.
> - Alternativ während Sonnenauf- oder Untergang fotografieren
> - Total bewölkte Himmel schauen immer ********************* auf meinen Fotos aus. Am besten werden die Fotos bei Schönwetterwolken oder richtig wilden Wolken.



Man kann sogar sehr schöne Fotos direkt in die Sonne aufnehmen, wenn man weiß wie. Es gibt auch sogenannte Sonnensterne, die man erzeugt, indem man bewusst in die Sonne fotografiert. 
Mittagssonne ist aber zu krass und langweilig.
Ein bewölkter Himmel kann spannender und besser aussehen als ein blauer Himmel ohne Wolken. Zu allem, was ich hier genannt habe, findest du Beispiele von mir im Naturfotografie Thread. Einfach die letzten paar Posts anschauen.

Nur weil es bisher nicht so bei dir funktioniert hat, solltest du nicht aufgeben und sagen, dass es nicht geht


----------



## RyzA (16. September 2020)

Kumpel hatte noch zwei Bilder von mir bearbeitet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Statur ist jetzt mehr im Vordergrund. Die eine Stange wurde wegretuschiert.
Beim zweiten Bild wurden die Sonnenstrahlen stärker gemacht die durch die Äste scheinen.

Ich habe mir erstmal eine 30 Tage Tesversion von "Capture One" runtergeladen.
Und probiere damit rum. Morgen will ich mir auch noch "Affinity Photo" als Testversion saugen.


----------



## fotoman (17. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Statur ist jetzt mehr im Vordergrund. Die eine Stange wurde wegretuschiert.


Das scheint dann wohl die Schärfe zu sein, die Du Dir wünschst. Für mich (auf einem Monitor mit 109 PPI) ist mind. der Strauch im Vordergrund sowie der Baum links massiv überschärft und beide wirken damit unnatürlich. Klar, auf dem Tablet mit 216 PPI sehe ich das nicht, daher ist es für mich auch zur Beurteilung der Bilder bzgl. Schärfe und Rauchen bei 100% Anzeige der Bilder ungeeignet.


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2020)

@taks : Anstatt mir irgendwelche Tutorials zu empfehlen, solltest du mir lieber schreiben, was ich deiner Ansicht nach bei meinen Tierbildern falsch gemacht habe. Damit kann ich mehr anfangen.


----------



## taks (18. September 2020)

Das Schwein geht in der Umgebung unter. Hier könnte man z.B. mit Tiefenunschärfe arbeiten. Zum anderen ist die Qualität mau. Vermutlich durchs croppen. Hier näher ran oder Teleobjentiv. Ebenso sollte man nicht von soweit oben nach unten fotografieren. Zum anderen ist das Bild einfach langweilig, sieht aus wie ein Schnappschuss im vorbeilaufen.
Das ganze hört sich vielleicht nach viel Kritik an, ist aber ned böse gemeint. Aber schönreden bringt einem nicht Vorwärts 
Gruss


----------



## fotoman (18. September 2020)

Auch ohne angesprochen zu sein, wage ich mal wieder auf der Ignore-Liste zu landen:

Für mich folgt das Ferkel-Bild, welche taks zitiert hat





						Naturfotografie Thread
					

Also meine Dateien haben teilweise fast 2 MB. Das ging.  Bilder aus unserer Stadt. Blende war auf 8. Ich glaube bei Landschaftsbildern kann ich die noch etwas erhöhen oder? Könnte noch mehr Schärfe drin sein. Iso war auf 800. Vielleicht noch etwas senken auf 600. Aber langsam glaube ich auch das...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				



max. einer der von den meisten als "sinnvoll", von anderen halt als langweilig empfundenen Regeln:  "Unkonventionelle Blickwinkel"

Wie so üblich ist Fotografie für viele eine Art Kunst, womit die Bewertung der dargestellten Bilder reine Geschmackssache ist und der Fotograf nahezu alles als "ist so gewollt" bezeichnen kann (wie bei Dir "Die Körnungen sind so gewollt."). Es gibt ja auch Leute, die dreckige Badewannen und Fettecken schön finden.

Wenn ich eher klassisch herangehe (alles meine ganz persöbliche Meinung, der selbstverständlich niemand folgen muss), dann ist das Bild einfach nur ein Schnappschuss eines interessanten Motives, ohne sich Gedanken über den Bildaufbau, die Perspektive oder die Lichtsituation zu machen.

In gewisser weise gilt das auch für die Nachbearbeitung:
- warum muss das Tier in der Bildmitte stehen ohne, dass rechts hinter ihm auch nur irgendetwas für mich interessantes auf dem Bild gezeigt wird?
- selbiges gilt für mich für den Steinklotz "über" dem Tier.
- der Unter-/Hintergrund ist auch alles andere als "interessant", lenkt dadurch, dass er scharf ist, meinen Blick ab, hilft aber wenigstens ein wenig, die Größe des Tieres einschätzen zu können.

Ich hätte hier, wenn ich schon mit der Situation leben müsste anstatt auf eine bessere Umgebung und/oder bessere Lichtverhältnisse warten zu können, mind. die Möglichkeiten der spiegellosen Kamera ausgenutzt, mit dem Display als "Winkelsucher" fotografiert und die Kamera so tief wie möglich gehalten. Das ganze dann, da mich die Proportionen und der Kopf des Ferkels vermutlich mehr interessiert hätten wie das Hinterteil, weiter links mit dem Fokus auf den Kopf und nicht komplett seitlich.

All das lässt sich aber nur auf Basis des Bildes nicht beurteilen. U.U. gab es ja nur exakt ein Loch im Zaun, durch das man ungestört fotografieren konnte und das Ferkel war kurz danach schon wieder im Stall verschwunden.

In der Nachbearbeitung hätte ich rechts und oben erheblich mehr abgeschnitten. Dazu wäre dann das Bild, in Kombination mit meiner persönlichen Vorliebe für Bildschärfe ohne Überschärfung, vermutlich nur erheblich kleiner nutzbar, was mich aber bei einer Kollage (oder bei einer recht kleinen Ausbelichtung) nicht wirklich stören würde.

Das ganze betrifft dann mind. vier der Regeln aus einem der Tutorials: "Auge fokussieren", "Die passende Umgebung", "Geduld" und "Traditionelle Fotokonzeptionen beachten"



taks schrieb:


> Hier könnte man z.B. mit Tiefenunschärfe arbeiten.


Mit dem vorhandenen Objektiv in Kombination mit MFT leider nicht. Da hilft nur das Warten auf eine bessere Umgebung, was außer RyzA aber auch keiner beurteilen kann. Oder ein anderes Objektiv.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (19. September 2020)

Hier habe ich mal versucht, einen markanten, wiedererkennbaren Blick auf meine Stadt einzufangen. Jede/r der/die mal mit dem Auto zum Hauptbahnhof in Hannover gefahren ist, dürfte diese "Skyline" erkennen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Bild finde ich ähnlich markant, aber irgendwie kapieren viele Leute den Witz in diesem Foto nicht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2020)

taks schrieb:


> Das Schwein geht in der Umgebung unter. Hier könnte man z.B. mit Tiefenunschärfe arbeiten. Zum anderen ist die Qualität mau. Vermutlich durchs croppen. Hier näher ran oder Teleobjentiv. Ebenso sollte man nicht von soweit oben nach unten fotografieren. Zum anderen ist das Bild einfach langweilig, sieht aus wie ein Schnappschuss im vorbeilaufen.
> Das ganze hört sich vielleicht nach viel Kritik an, ist aber ned böse gemeint. Aber schönreden bringt einem nicht Vorwärts
> Gruss


Näher bin ich nicht dran gekommen. Deswegen hatte ich das ja ausgeschnitten und so näher rangeholt.
Mit der Tiefenunschärfe der Umgebung das kriege ich nicht immer hin.
Bei meinen Pfau-Bild hat es geklappt.
Ich habe auch Angst, das wenn ich bei Nahaufnahmen die Blende zu sehr öffnen, das Motiv auch unscharf wird.
Aber was du als "langweilig" bezeichnest, hat in einer Facebook-Gruppe mitlerweile über 60 Likes. 


fotoman schrieb:


> Wie so üblich ist Fotografie für viele eine Art Kunst, womit die Bewertung der dargestellten Bilder reine Geschmackssache ist und der Fotograf nahezu alles als "ist so gewollt" bezeichnen kann (wie bei Dir "Die Körnungen sind so gewollt."). Es gibt ja auch Leute, die dreckige Badewannen und Fettecken schön finden.


Ist halt ein Stilmittel. Nein, hat sich einfach so ergeben. So schlimm finde ich es nicht.



> Wenn ich eher klassisch herangehe (alles meine ganz persöbliche Meinung, der selbstverständlich niemand folgen muss), dann ist das Bild einfach nur ein Schnappschuss eines interessanten Motives, ohne sich Gedanken über den Bildaufbau, die Perspektive oder die Lichtsituation zu machen.


Ich habe nur das Motiv gesehen und wollte es  gut festhalten. Mit meinen Möglichkeiten.



> In gewisser weise gilt das auch für die Nachbearbeitung:
> - warum muss das Tier in der Bildmitte stehen ohne, dass rechts hinter ihm auch nur irgendetwas für mich interessantes auf dem Bild gezeigt wird?
> - selbiges gilt für mich für den Steinklotz "über" dem Tier.
> - der Unter-/Hintergrund ist auch alles andere als "interessant", lenkt dadurch, dass er scharf ist, meinen Blick ab, hilft aber wenigstens ein wenig, die Größe des Tieres einschätzen zu können.
> ...


Das gab es keinen besseren Untergrund. Ist einfach so.



> All das lässt sich aber nur auf Basis des Bildes nicht beurteilen. U.U. gab es ja nur exakt ein Loch im Zaun, durch das man ungestört fotografieren konnte und das Ferkel war kurz danach schon wieder im Stall verschwunden.


Ja aus einer besseren Position konnte ich leider nicht fotografieren. Die waren auch ständig in Bewegung.



> In der Nachbearbeitung hätte ich rechts und oben erheblich mehr abgeschnitten. Dazu wäre dann das Bild, in Kombination mit meiner persönlichen Vorliebe für Bildschärfe ohne Überschärfung, vermutlich nur erheblich kleiner nutzbar, was mich aber bei einer Kollage (oder bei einer recht kleinen Ausbelichtung) nicht wirklich stören würde.


Ja ok.



> Das ganze betrifft dann mind. vier der Regeln aus einem der Tutorials: "Auge fokussieren", "Die passende Umgebung", "Geduld" und "Traditionelle Fotokonzeptionen beachten"


Ok. 

Und so schnell landet niemand auf meiner "Ignore-Liste". Ich kann nehme auch gerne konstruktive Kritik und Ratschläge an.

Hier noch das Originalbild und ein anderes damit ihr euch ein besseres Bild von der Situation vor Ort machen könnt.
Brennweite hatte ich schon auf Maximum. Bin wie gesagt nicht näher rangekommen. Wegen dem Zaun usw.


----------



## Rage1988 (19. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist halt ein Stilmittel. Nein, hat sich einfach so ergeben. So schlimm finde ich es nicht.



Ja, kann man als solches einsetzen, dann sollte es aber auch zum Bild passen und hier passt es eher nicht


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. September 2020)

Nochmal Bad Schmiedeberg...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lotto (19. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Näher bin ich nicht dran gekommen. Deswegen hatte ich das ja ausgeschnitten und so näher rangeholt.
> Mit der Tiefenunschärfe der Umgebung das kriege ich nicht immer hin.
> Bei meinen Pfau-Bild hat es geklappt.
> Ich habe auch Angst, das wenn ich bei Nahaufnahmen die Blende zu sehr öffnen, das Motiv auch unscharf wird.
> Aber was du als "langweilig" bezeichnest, hat in einer Facebook-Gruppe mitlerweile über 60 Likes.



Ich fotografier zwar sehr selten mal ein Tier, aber wenn man ein interessantes Bild bekommen möchte, sollte man auf die Augen fokossieren. Das Tier sollte auch, zumindest ein wenig, den Kopf Richtung Kamera gedreht haben.
Eine relative offene Blende würde den unruhigen Hintergrund unschärfer erscheinen lassen, wenn dann halt Teile des Schweins etwas unscharf werden ist das relativ egal, weil du ja auf die Augen fokussiert hast, d.h. der wichtigste Teil dürfte weiterhin scharf sein.
Ein anderer Punkt der das Bild leider negativ beeinflußt ist das harte Tageslicht. Das gibt harte unschöne Schatten (bei Architektur kann das natürlich förderlich sein, hier eher nicht) und brennt zudem das Fell von dem Schweinchen aus.
Andere Punkte wurden ja schon genannt (u.a das croppen).
Das alles zusammen führt dann eben zu einem Bild was einfach nur ein Schnappschuss ist, aber niemanden vom Hocker reißt. Die 60 Likes hast du deshalb weil es ein kleines süßes Schwein ist . Ist genauso mit nem Katzenbild. Egal was das für ein Bild ist, du kannst dir bei nem Katzenbild sicher sein, dass du Likes bekommst.

Mir ist natürlich klar, dass es in Zoos Grenzen gibt, vor allem wenn man keine Tele dabei hat. Und auch, dass man halt zu einer bestimmten Tageszeit in den Zoo geht (und es nicht nach dem Umgebungslicht plant) und sich deswegen nunmal mit den harten Licht anfreunden muss.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2020)

Aus der Entfernung konnte ich gar nicht die Augen fokussieren.
Auf die Lichtverhältnisse da habe ich kein Einfluss.  So ist es eben ein Wechselspiel aus Licht und Schatten gewesen.

Die Likes habe ich weil ich das Schwein so geil in Szene gesetzt habe (Spaß). 100 werden es bestimmt noch.


----------



## Lotto (19. September 2020)

Ja mit schon klar, ich sag ja nur warum die Bildwirkung einen eben nicht vom Hocker haut.
Wenn ich wandern gehe und dann vom Gipfel zur Mittagszeit nen Panorama schiesse (weil man halt gerade Mittags da ist), dann wird das halt auch niemanden groß vom Hocker reißen. Wenn man dagegen zum Sonnenaufgang/-untergang da ist, kann das Bild dagegen eine ungleich größere Wirkung erzielen.
Bei dem Schwein könnte man z.B. geduldig warten bis es den Kopf dreht und komplett im Schatten steht. Man könnte sich evtl. realtiv zum Schwein so positionieren, dass der Hintergrund (nach croppen ) schöner aussieht (also homogener),...
Aber letztendlich kommt es auch darauf an zu welchem Zweck man in den Zoo gegangen ist. Wenn das ein Familienausflug ist, dann kann man natürlich nicht 20 Minuten vor dem Schweinezwinger verharren um evtl. ein besseres Bild zu bekommen, sondern da steht ja eher das gesellschaftliche Miteinander im Vordergrund und die Fotografie ist dann nur Beiwerk.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Aber letztendlich kommt es auch darauf an zu welchem Zweck man in den Zoo gegangen ist. Wenn das ein Familienausflug ist, dann kann man natürlich nicht 20 Minuten vor dem Schweinezwinger verharren um evtl. ein besseres Bild zu bekommen, sondern da steht ja eher das gesellschaftliche Miteinander im Vordergrund und die Fotografie ist dann nur Beiwerk.


Erstmal das und ich wollte ja auch noch andere Tiere fotografieren. 

Ein Sonnenuntergang kommt bei mir tatsächlich als nächstes. Geplant ist Morgen Abend.
Ich hatte mich hier schon nach den optimalen Settings erkundigt.
Und hoffe das alles klappt.


----------



## taks (19. September 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ja mit schon klar, ich sag ja nur warum die Bildwirkung einen eben nicht vom Hocker haut.
> Wenn ich wandern gehe und dann vom Gipfel zur Mittagszeit nen Panorama schiesse (weil man halt gerade Mittags da ist), dann wird das halt auch niemanden groß vom Hocker reißen. Wenn man dagegen zum Sonnenaufgang/-untergang da ist, kann das Bild dagegen eine ungleich größere Wirkung erzielen.


Wobei Mittagssonne nicht per se schlecht ist. Bei dem Bild hier würde ohne Mittagssonne die Augen nicht so hervor stechen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2020)

Schönes Bild! Ich fotografiere nicht gerne durch Drähte oder Gitter.
Aber das hier passt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. September 2020)

taks schrieb:


> Wobei Mittagssonne nicht per se schlecht ist. Bei dem Bild hier würde ohne Mittagssonne die Augen nicht so hervor stechen.


Es schaut ein wenig frustriert... 

Ein bild von heute...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... ECHT Enduro Großlöbichau... (vom glände aus kann man sogar die "keksrolle" in jena sehen )


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. September 2020)

Leider falsch fokussiert... (Hab im live-view vor-fokussiert - sah da noch gut aus - und dann auf MF gestellt, da der kontrast-AF zu langsam ist)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachdem der durch war, hatte ich quasi eine "komplett-tarnung".


----------



## Stryke7 (21. September 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Leider falsch fokussiert... (Hab im live-view vor-fokussiert - sah da noch gut aus - und dann auf MF gestellt, da der kontrast-AF zu langsam ist)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da ist aber noch mehr im Argen als nur der Fokus. Die ganzen Artefakte oben rechts, in Absperrband und Bäumen ...  ISO-Rauschen kann das nicht sein, bei ISO 640.  Ich sehe darin ein bisschen Chromatische Aberration, aber auch die kann das nicht allein verursacht haben.  Was hast du mit dem Bild gemacht?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. September 2020)

Also entweder dein bildschirm zeigt es komisch an, oder du interpretierst falsch. 
Wenn ich es auf pixel-ebene anschaue sehe ich komprimierungsfehler und das Sharpen AI ein eigenartiges muster erzeugt hat. (ich schaue mir die bilder halt als ganzes an und untersuche es nicht erst ) Direkt aus DXO schaut es so aus...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. September 2020)

Ja da hat dann eindeutig SharpenAI Unfug gemacht.  So sieht der obere rechte Bereich des Bildes viel besser aus.


----------



## fotoman (21. September 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn ich es auf pixel-ebene anschaue sehe ich komprimierungsfehler und das Sharpen AI ein eigenartiges muster erzeugt hat. (ich schaue mir die bilder halt als ganzes an und untersuche es nicht erst )


Wie kann man ein Bild mit 1920x1281 nicht auf Pixelebene betrachten?

Mit  Sharpen AI  ist für mich das gesamte Flatterband und die Bremse überschärft/unnatürlich, da muss ich auch bei der Verkleinerung auf einen FullHD-Monitor nicht lange suchen, in Originalgröße auf dem 27" WQHD Monitor sowieso nicht. Beim ersten Bild ist das nicht ganz so dominant.

Das ist einer der Gründe, warum ich mich immer noch nicht für einem 32" UHD Monitor entschieden habe. Wenn ich meine Bilder zur vernünftigen Beurteilung erst einmal auf 200% zoomen muss, dann bringt mir die Auflösung außer mehr Rechenaufwand keinen Vorteil.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. September 2020)

fotoman schrieb:


> Wie kann man ein Bild mit 1920x1281 nicht auf Pixelebene betrachten?


Ich sitze hier in einem "ferseh-typischen" abstand vor meiner 40 zoll-glotze (HTPC ftw), die FHD hat, und hänge mit meiner nase nicht direkt davor.  Zudem müßte ich zoomen um wenigstens eine 1:1 darstellung zu bekommen (so ein bearbeitungsprogramm hat ja noch ein paar elemente um das bild herum) und das mache ich halt nicht bei jeder ecke.
Das ist zwar nicht ideal, aber saumäßig bequem und rücken schonend.


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. September 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

hier ein paar Bilder vom Biggesee am Wochenende.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich beschäftige mich seit mitte des Jahres intensiver mit der Fotografie. Über Kritik, Tipps uns Anregungen würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (22. September 2020)

Grabbi3 schrieb:


> Ich beschäftige mich seit mitte des Jahres intensiver mit der Fotografie. Über Kritik, Tipps uns Anregungen würde ich mich sehr freuen.


Ich bin auch noch nicht besonders lange dabei, mir sind aber ein paar Dinge aufgefallen.
Das Foto mit der Staumauer sieht für mein Empfinden farblich verschoben aus. Ist der Weißabgleich da richtig gesetzt? Außerdem hätte ich in dem Foto den Baum links im Vordergrund und den grasbewachsenen Hang rechts unscharf fotografiert.

Beim letzten Foto ist der Horizont schief, das irritiert auf Landschaftsfotos in den meisten Fällen sehr. Eigentlich ist das eine schöne Aussicht, aber auf dem Bild ist überhaupt nicht klar, was du eigentlich fotografieren wolltest. Die Schienen, den See, den Wald dahinter? Auch finde ich den Standort nicht gut gewählt. Ich hätte die Schienen nicht ins Bild genommen und wenn, dann nicht in so großen Teilen, denn vermutlich willst du doch die Landschaft dahinter fotografieren?
Nicht vergessen: all das ist im höchsten Maße Geschmacksache. Wenn du die Schienen im Vordergrund genau richtig findest, dann sind sie es auch.


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. September 2020)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Das Foto mit der Staumauer sieht für mein Empfinden farblich verschoben aus. Ist der Weißabgleich da richtig gesetzt?



Vielen Dank für das Feedback! Tatsächlich habe ich den weißabgleich in Lightroom wärmer eingestellt, da der Automatische weißabgleich meiner kamera zu sehr ins Blau ging für mein empfinden. Hier habe ich dann wohl mit der korrektur etwas übertrieben. Im allgemeinen finde ich es noch sehr schwierig zu beurteilen wann man ein Bild eventuell zu viel bearbeitet hat.



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das eine schöne Aussicht, aber auf dem Bild ist überhaupt nicht klar, was du eigentlich fotografieren wolltest. Die Schienen, den See, den Wald dahinter? Auch finde ich den Standort nicht gut gewählt. Ich hätte die Schienen nicht ins Bild genommen und wenn, dann nicht in so großen Teilen, denn vermutlich willst du doch die Landschaft dahinter fotografieren?



Da hast du recht, ich wollte für das Bild einen Vordergrund wählen, ich konnte allerdings auch nicht so einfach über die Schienen drüber. Um so länger ich mir das Bild jetzt jedoch anschaue finde ich die Schienen auch zu Dominant und sie passen eigentlich auch nicht so wirklich zu der restlichen Szene.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (22. September 2020)

Grabbi3 schrieb:


> Im allgemeinen finde ich es noch sehr schwierig zu beurteilen wann man ein Bild eventuell zu viel bearbeitet hat.


Das geht mir auch so und wenn man sich umhört, wahrscheinlich mehr oder weniger allen Fotografen. Ich habe einen einfachen Trick: ich lasse die Fotos nach der Entwicklung eine Weile liegen, wenigstens zwei, drei Wochen und schaue sie mir erst dann wieder an. Nicht selten denke ich dann: "Urks, das geht ja mal gar nicht." und reduziere die überzogenen Korrekturen. Ein Foto muss irgendwie reifen, das habe ich auch schon öfters gehört.



Grabbi3 schrieb:


> Um so länger ich mir das Bild jetzt jedoch anschaue finde ich die Schienen auch zu Dominant und sie passen eigentlich auch nicht so wirklich zu der restlichen Szene.


Das ist genau der Effekt, den ich oben beschrieben habe. Erst mit zeitlichem Abstand bemerkt man manche Fehler. Wenn man das öfter macht ergibt sich in der Summe dieses geheimnisvolle fotografische Auge, mit dem gute Fotografen irgendwie überall interessante Motive finden. Übung eben. Bei mir bemerke ich mittlerweile ein paar kleine Schritte in die richtige Richtung. Bei dem Tempo werde ich in ungefähr zehn Jahren vielleicht mal gut sein. 

P.S. Deine Fotos haben keine Exif-Daten mehr. Es erleichtert aber den Leuten, dir Tipps zu geben, wenn du sie drin lässt.


----------



## Grabbi3 (22. September 2020)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> ich lasse die Fotos nach der Entwicklung eine Weile liegen, wenigstens zwei, drei Wochen und schaue sie mir erst dann wieder an.



Das werde ich dann wohl auch mal ausprobieren!



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> P.S. Deine Fotos haben keine Exif-Daten mehr. Es erleichtert aber den Leuten, dir Tipps zu geben, wenn du sie drin lässt.



Mhmm komisch die müssen dann wohl beim Upload verloren gegangen sein. In den Dateien die ich Hochgeladen habe sind sie noch vorhanden.


----------



## Rage1988 (22. September 2020)

Grabbi3 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> hier ein paar Bilder vom Biggesee am Wochenende.
> 
> ...



Also mir sind die auch etwas zu krass bearbeitet.
Sieht fast aus wie HDR aus dem Handy bzw. direkt aus der Kamera. Die Blautöne gehen teilweise schon ins Lila. Sie wirken einfach übersättigt.

Mehrere Wochen ruhen lassen, muss man die Bilder nicht, meistens reicht es schon, wenn man ein paar Stunden etwas anderes macht und wenn man danach nochmal auf die Bilder schaut.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (22. September 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> meistens reicht es schon, wenn man ein paar Stunden etwas anderes macht und wenn man danach nochmal auf die Bilder schaut.


Bei mir ist es wirklich so, dass ich am besten eine Weile überhaupt nicht mehr an die Fotos denke. Wenn ich sie mir dann wieder anschaue, habe ich innerlich Abstand gewonnen, der sowohl der eventuellen Nachbearbeitung als auch der Bewertung an sich extrem gut tut. Ich habe schon mehrfach Fotos verworfen, die ich während des und kurz nach dem Schooting besonders gelungen fand und umgekehrt Fotos verwendet, die ich eigentlich schon verworfen hatte.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. September 2020)

...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (25. September 2020)

Mein erster Versuch mit Focus Stacking. Das sind acht gestackte Fotos. Da habe ich gleich noch einen gerade angeschafften Light Cube verwenden können.
Sony A6400 mit Sigma 60mm f2.8 Art bei Blende 3.5. Das ist zwar kein Makroobjektiv, aber das war im vergangenen Jahr mein Objektiv mit der kürzesten Naheinstellgrenze. Zusätzlich habe ich Makro-Zwischenringe verwendet.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (25. September 2020)

Weil diese Fotos mit einem interessanten Gadget entstanden sind, mache ich hierfür ein eigenes Posting: diese Fotos sind mit einem Objektiv entstanden, das gar nicht existiert. Kein Witz. Das war ein Canon 24-105mm f2.8 L IS USM auf meiner Sony A6400. Falls ich mich irre, möge man mich korrigieren, aber soweit ich weiß, gibt es dieses Objektiv nur mit f4.0.

Des Rätsels Lösung ist der Viltrox Speedbooster, der einem Vollformatobektiv auf einer APS-C-Kamera eine zusätzliche Blendenstufe zaubert. Weil ich gerne mal bei Nacht fotografiere, nahm ich die größere Lichtstärke natürlich gerne mit. Das funktionierte auch tatsächlich, hatte aber einen gravierenden Nachteil: der Konverter verursachte massive chromatische Aberrationen, die sich auch in Lightroom nicht mehr korrigieren lassen. So ging das Ding leider wieder zurück. Sehr schade, denn man stelle sich vor: etwa das 70-200 f4.0 wird zu einem f2.8, das es zwar gibt, aber rund doppelt so teuer und schwer ist.

Hier also die Fotos, auf denen ich die chromatischen Aberrationen schon auf Maximum korrigiert habe. Genützt hat es nur begrenzt etwas.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. September 2020)

Noch ein mitzieher aus Großlöbichau...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (6. Oktober 2020)

Übungen mit dem Lensball xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Atlanter- (8. Oktober 2020)

Grabbi3 schrieb:


> Ich beschäftige mich seit mitte des Jahres intensiver mit der Fotografie. Über Kritik, Tipps uns Anregungen würde ich mich sehr freuen.


Bild 1-4 gefallen mir gut und ich hätte Sie wahrscheinlich auch so ähnlich geschossen. Aber wie meine Vorposter festgestellt haben. Der Lilastich fällt auf, bei Bild 1+2 im Himmel, bei Bild 3 im Dunst



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Mein erster Versuch mit Focus Stacking. Das sind acht gestackte Fotos. Da habe ich gleich noch einen gerade angeschafften Light Cube verwenden können.
> Sony A6400 mit Sigma 60mm f2.8 Art bei Blende 3.5. Das ist zwar kein Makroobjektiv, aber das war im vergangenen Jahr mein Objektiv mit der kürzesten Naheinstellgrenze. Zusätzlich habe ich Makro-Zwischenringe verwendet.



Das Foto schaut schön aus. Interesannt finde ich das die Pilze unten radioaktiv zu leuchten scheinen. Wie hast das Fokus Stacking gelöst? Schiene oder manueller Fokus? Und zuhause dann irgendeine spezielle Software?

Hier ein Blümchenfotos, dich im August mit ner RX100 28mm KB-Äquivalent in JPG geschossen hatte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abgesehen von der Rose habe ich alle 3 minimal unterbelichtet und jetzt nur die Highlights etwas hochgezogen.
Bei der Rose geht das nicht, da zu viel Kontrast. Finde bei der Rose aber auch den Bildaufbau langweilig, aber es war eben kein interesannterer Vordergrund da, welche die Rose untenrum ergänzt hätte.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (9. Oktober 2020)

-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Das Foto schaut schön aus. Interesannt finde ich das die Pilze unten radioaktiv zu leuchten scheinen. Wie hast das Fokus Stacking gelöst? Schiene oder manueller Fokus? Und zuhause dann irgendeine spezielle Software?


Danke für das Lob. Das Leuchten hat der Lightqube gemacht. Die Sony A6400 hatte ich auf einem biegsamen Mini-Stativ (ähnlich dem Gorilla Pod), den Fokus habe ich von Hand "nach Schnauze" verschoben. Gestackt habe ich mit... ähm - vergessen.  Lightroom oder Photoshop CS6 sind es gewesen.


----------



## Rage1988 (10. Oktober 2020)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Danke für das Lob. Das Leuchten hat der Lightqube gemacht. Die Sony A6400 hatte ich auf einem biegsamen Mini-Stativ (ähnlich dem Gorilla Pod), den Fokus habe ich von Hand "nach Schnauze" verschoben. Gestackt habe ich mit... ähm - vergessen.  Lightroom oder Photoshop CS6 sind es gewesen.



Muss Photoshop gewesen sein, Lightroom kann das leider immer noch nicht .
Klappt auch nicht immer perfekt. Ich hatte schon manche Versuche, da hat Photoshop dann mittendrin unscharfe Bereiche einsortiert. Am besten funktioniert es wohl immer noch direkt mir der Kamera, wenn sie es kann.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (10. Oktober 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Muss Photoshop gewesen sein, Lightroom kann das leider immer noch nicht .
> Klappt auch nicht immer perfekt. Ich hatte schon manche Versuche, da hat Photoshop dann mittendrin unscharfe Bereiche einsortiert. Am besten funktioniert es wohl immer noch direkt mir der Kamera, wenn sie es kann.


Dann war es Photoshop.  Dieses Stacking war das erste und bisher einzige, das ich gemacht habe, da wusste ich beim besten Willen nicht mehr, welches der beiden Programme das gemacht hat.
Bei mir war auch etwas Nachbearbeitung nötig, es gab an den Rändern der Pilze ein paar Artefakte, das war aber keine große Sache.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Oktober 2020)

Ich war heute mal wieder in Lederhose...also nicht das bayrische kleidungsstück sondern im bzw. bei dem ort "Lederhose" nahe des hermsdorfer kreuzes, denn ich weiß ja was ich meiner umwelt nicht zumuten kann. 

Zu sehen gab es "Echt-Enduro" in besagtem ort und feststellen mußte ich, das bäume eine trennende wirkung haben... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (18. Oktober 2020)

Mir ist bewußt, das die Bearbeitung nicht jedem gefällt. Aber das soll es auch nicht. Ich wollte damit nur eine "dramatische" Stimmung erzeugen. 
Als Vergleich habe ich das Original mit hochgeladen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Oktober 2020)

Der himmel und das pflaster kommen in meinen augen gut rüber und mit dem gebäude könnte ich mich auch anfreunden, aber das grün im bild ist mir irgendwie zu grell (?)...

Jump!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(wie kann man eigentlich wieder ein kleines vorschau-bild erzeugen?)


----------



## FlyKilla (19. Oktober 2020)

Da magst du recht haben. Wie so oft, merkt man das meistens später. 😉
Deshalb habe ich das Grün ein wenig runter gedreht. Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Oktober 2020)

Mittendrin statt nur dabei...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (15. November 2020)

Hallo!

Ich habe heute auch mal wieder fotografiert. Wir kriege ich einen "ausgebrannten" Himmel weg, wenn sich Richtung Sonne fotografiere? Das ist immer so hell-fast schon weiß. Bei anderen ist der Himmel immer schön blau.
Ich nutze eine Gegenlichtblende. Oder liegt das am Weißabgleich? 

Hier mal zwei Bilder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besonders beim zweiten Bild ist es richtig schlimm.
Blende war auf 11 und Iso auf 400.


----------



## Rage1988 (15. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe heute auch mal wieder fotografiert. Wir kriege ich einen "ausgebrannten" Himmel weg, wenn sich Richtung Sonne fotografiere? Das ist immer so hell-fast schon weiß. Bei anderen ist der Himmel immer schön blau.
> Ich nutze eine Gegenlichtblende. Oder liegt das am Weißabgleich?
> ...



Also der Weißabgleich hat nichts mit ausgebrannten Stellen im Bild zu tun, sondern hat etwas damit zu tun, wie die Farben im Bild rüberkommen.

In deinem Fall sind die Stellen tatsächlich ausgebrannt und es gibt ein paar Möglichkeiten das besser zu machen:

1. Du könntest das Bild insgesamt unterbelichten, bis die hellen stellen nicht mehr ausgebrannt sind. Dadurch wird aber der Rest sehr dunkel. Du müsstest dann in der Nachbearbeitung die dunklen Stellen aufhellen. Der MFT Sensor kommt aber hier schnell an seine Grenzen.
2. Du kannst in der Nachbearbeitung den Himmel maskieren und kannst ihn dann abdunkeln. Das funktioniert aber meistens eher weniger gut, weil die Kameras in ausgebrannten Stellen weniger Infos aufnehmen, als in unterbelichteten Stellen.
3. Du könntest, wenn die Kamera es kann, HDR anktivieren, dann regelt die Kamera das für dich. Der Nachteil ist, dass HDR Bilder eigentlich immer künstlich aussehen.
4. Du könntest mindestens 2 Fotos separat vom Stativ aufnehmen. Einmal die dunkelsten Stellen optimal belichtet und einmal die hellen Stellen optimal belichtet und könntest die Bilder dann übereinander legen. Ist aber ne Menge Aufwand, du brauchst ein Stativ und im Bild darf sich nichts bewegen.

Deine beiden Bilder wurden auch mit F11 aufgenommen. So stark musst du die Blende nicht schließen.
Bei MFT reichen F4-F8. Dafür könntest ISO noch etwas niedriger einstellen.


----------



## RyzA (15. November 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Also der Weißabgleich hat nichts mit ausgebrannten Stellen im Bild zu tun, sondern hat etwas damit zu tun, wie die Farben im Bild rüberkommen.


Ok.


Rage1988 schrieb:


> Der MFT Sensor kommt aber hier schnell an seine Grenzen.


Und jedes Handy kann das.  


Rage1988 schrieb:


> 3. Du könntest, wenn die Kamera es kann, HDR anktivieren, dann regelt die Kamera das für dich. Der Nachteil ist, dass HDR Bilder eigentlich immer künstlich aussehen.


Ich weiß nicht ob die Kamera das kann. Ich glaube aber nicht.


Rage1988 schrieb:


> Deine beiden Bilder wurden auch mit F11 aufgenommen. So stark musst du die Blende nicht schließen.
> Bei MFT reichen F4-F8. Dafür könntest ISO noch etwas niedriger einstellen.


Normalerweise habe ich auch immer mit F8 fotografiert. Wollte das nur mal testen ob das Bild dann noch schärfer wird.


----------



## TrueRomance (15. November 2020)

Gegenlichtbilder sind teils schwierig. Hier kommt es auch auf die Tageszeit an. Wenn du mit zugekniffenen Augen Richtung Himmel schaust, hat auch die Kamera es schwer. 

Dann kannst du beim Knipsen nur einen Kompromiss finden oder einen anderen Bildausschnitt suchen. Oder früh am Morgen/ am Abend fotografieren.


----------



## fotoman (15. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und jedes Handy kann das.


Du scheinst schon wieder von irgendo gezeigten Bildern auf die Aufnahmesituation und die u.U durchgeführte Nachbearbeitung zu schließen.

Aber selbst, wenn jemand exakt zum gleiche Zeitpunkt neben Dir stand und eine (für Dich schönere) Aufnahme mit seinem Smartphone gemacht hat, dann war da vermutlich etwas KI und die Kombi aus Variante 1+2 (alles automatisch vom Smartphone angewendet) im Spiel.

Variante 5 wäre noch die ganz klassische: Grauverlaufsfilter vor das Objektiv und die Szene so ausrichten, dass der Verlauf zum Himmel passt. Oder halt Variante 6 wie von TrueRomance beshcrieben (den passenden Zeitpunkt abwarten).


----------



## Stryke7 (15. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe heute auch mal wieder fotografiert. Wir kriege ich einen "ausgebrannten" Himmel weg, wenn sich Richtung Sonne fotografiere? Das ist immer so hell-fast schon weiß. Bei anderen ist der Himmel immer schön blau.
> Ich nutze eine Gegenlichtblende. Oder liegt das am Weißabgleich?
> ...



Am Einfachsten wäre dafür eine HDR-Funktion der Kamera,  welche zwei Bilder mit verschiedener Belichtung aufnimmt und zusammenschneidet. 
Oder du machst das von Hand. Es gibt einige Programme mit denen das relativ schnell getan ist.

Ansonsten kannst du es mal mit einer niedrigeren ISO versuchen, mit besserem Rauschverhalten kommt der Sensor später an seine Grenzen.  Bei Blende 11 hattest du ja noch etwas Reserven, bevor die  Schärfentiefe für das Motiv zu gering geworden wäre.

Den Himmel bekommst du blauer, indem du einen Polfilter verwendest.


Welche Kamera und Objektiv verwendest du denn?


----------



## RyzA (15. November 2020)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Am Einfachsten wäre dafür eine HDR-Funktion der Kamera,  welche zwei Bilder mit verschiedener Belichtung aufnimmt und zusammenschneidet.


Ich glaube HDR hat die Kamera nicht. Müsste ich mal nachgucken.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Oder du machst das von Hand. Es gibt einige Programme mit denen das relativ schnell getan ist.


Zur Zeit mache ich das mit Gimp. Für bessere Programme habe ich momentan keine Kohle.
Habe mir gerade ein neues Handy gekauft.
Ich hatte aber mal die Testversion von "Capture One" getestet. Das war schon geil. Aber teuer wenn man´s kauft.


Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ansonsten kannst du es mal mit einer niedrigeren ISO versuchen, mit besserem Rauschverhalten kommt der Sensor später an seine Grenzen.  Bei Blende 11 hattest du ja noch etwas Reserven, bevor die  Schärfentiefe für das Motiv zu gering geworden wäre.


Ok, dann probiere ich es demnächst nochmal mit 200´er ISO am Tag. Aber früh morgens und Abends sollte man die ISO erhöhen, oder?


Stryke7 schrieb:


> Welche Kamera und Objektiv verwendest du denn?


Panasonic G70 mit 14-42mm Objektiv.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zur Zeit mache ich das mit Gimp. Für bessere Programme habe ich momentan keine Kohle.
> Habe mir gerade ein neues Handy gekauft.
> Ich hatte aber mal die Testversion von "Capture One" getestet. Das war schon geil. Aber teuer wenn man´s kauft.
> 
> ...


Alles was du benötigst ist ein Programm, das Exposure Stacking beherrscht.  Ich denke, dafür gibt es gute FOSS.

Du solltest grundsätzlich versuchen, mit möglichst niedriger ISO zu arbeiten. Aber das Spiel mit ISO, Blende und Belichtungszeit benötigt ein bisschen Übung. 

Und wie gesagt, um den Himmel dunkler und blauer zu bekommen (auch im Verhältnis zum restlichen Bild) wäre es Polfilter eine gute Idee. Die fangen bei 20€ an und kosten in deiner Größte etwa 50€ für was hochwertiges, glaube ich.


----------



## RyzA (15. November 2020)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Du solltest grundsätzlich versuchen, mit möglichst niedriger ISO zu arbeiten. Aber das Spiel mit ISO, Blende und Belichtungszeit benötigt ein bisschen Übung.


Die Belichtungsszeit wird doch eh meistens automatisch eingestellt. Ausser im "S" Modus.


Stryke7 schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt, um den Himmel dunkler und blauer zu bekommen (auch im Verhältnis zum restlichen Bild) wäre es Polfilter eine gute Idee. Die fangen bei 20€ an und kosten in deiner Größte etwa 50€ für was hochwertiges, glaube ich.


Wird dieser Polfilter vor das Objektiv geschraubt? Da habe ich zur Zeit immer eine Gegenlichtblende drauf.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wird dieser Polfilter vor das Objektiv geschraubt? Da habe ich zur Zeit immer eine Gegenlichtblende drauf.


Du hast ein innengewinde vorn am objektiv. Da gehören diverse filter rein.


RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube HDR hat die Kamera nicht. Müsste ich mal nachgucken.


Würde mich wundern wenn nicht. Ansonsten tut es auch eine belichtungsreihe und du bastelst es am pc zu einem HDR.
Wenn deine kamera/objektiv dazu eine vernünftige stabilisierung hat, dann kannst du es mit ruhiger hand sogar freihand schießen...


----------



## Rage1988 (15. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und jedes Handy kann das.


Nein. Die Handys können HDR und das sieht einfach schrecklich aus.


Stryke7 schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt, um den Himmel dunkler und blauer zu bekommen (auch im Verhältnis zum restlichen Bild) wäre es Polfilter eine gute Idee. Die fangen bei 20€ an und kosten in deiner Größte etwa 50€ für was hochwertiges, glaube ich.



Da wird aber dann der Rest auch dunkler, was ihm bei diesen ausgebrannten Stellen nicht viel hilft. Da könnte er auch einfach ISO verringern und die Belichtungszeit erhöhen, damit die hellen stellen richtig belichtet sind. Dann wäre der Rest aber auch zu dunkel und müsste dann bearbeitet werden.

Was da eher noch hilft ist ein Verlaufsfilter.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. November 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Da wird aber dann der Rest auch dunkler, was ihm bei diesen ausgebrannten Stellen nicht viel hilft. Da könnte er auch einfach ISO verringern und die Belichtungszeit erhöhen, damit die hellen stellen richtig belichtet sind. Dann wäre der Rest aber auch zu dunkel und müsste dann bearbeitet werden.
> 
> Was da eher noch hilft ist ein Verlaufsfilter.


Nein nicht ganz. Mit einem Polfilter würden der Himmel und die Reflexionen im Wasser deutlich stärker abgedunkelt als alles andere.

Ein Verlaufsfilter funktioniert zwar auch, aber dann wären auch die oberen Teile der Gebäude abgedunkelt, oder der untere Teil des Himmels wäre wieder heller.   Das löst ein Polfilter deutlich eleganter.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mal ein Bildchen von mir. Das gehört hier EIGENTLICH gar nicht hin, denn das ist auf Film geschossen worden, aber am Ende trotzdem ein digitales Ergebnis.


----------



## Rage1988 (16. November 2020)

Ein Polfilter nimmt zwar die Reflexionen, dunkelt das Bild insgesamt trotzdem ab, weil er auf das gesamte Bild wirkt. 
Soweit ich mich erinnere werden dadurch ca. 1-2 Blendenstufen geschluckt.

Letztendlich kann man das nur in der Bildbearbeitung lösen, wenn man die ausgebrannten Stellen richtig belichtet. Aber da müsste man dann ziemlich aufhellen, was bei MFT für Rauschen sorgt. MFT ist eben nichts für Low Light, oder man lebt damit, wie es jetzt ist.


----------



## JackA (16. November 2020)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Oder du machst das von Hand. Es gibt einige Programme mit denen das relativ schnell getan ist.





RyzA schrieb:


> Zur Zeit mache ich das mit Gimp. Für bessere Programme habe ich momentan keine Kohle.


Gimp ist halt ein Programm, das viel kann, aber wo man wissen muss, was und wie man es einstellt. Dazu gibt es aber auch gute Tutorials auf YT. Nichts desto trotz hilft dir das bei deinem eigentlichen Problem nicht, denn ausgebrannte Stellen sind eben ausgebrannt und nicht mehr zu retten.
Dass DLSM/DSLR Kameras HDR beherrschen, wäre mir neu. Das läuft schon immer so, dass man zwei Bilder von der Situation schießt, wo eines den Himmel sauber darstellt und eines die Landschaft und dann wird das in der Bearbeitung miteinander verheiratet.
Wo wir gerade bei Programmen sind, im DI Thread wurde es ja bereits erwähnt, momentan gibt es für 21€ Luminar 4, Aurora HDR und Photolemur 3 incl. viele Styles im Humble Bundle. Handy hin oder her, wer gerade eine Software sucht, der muss hier zuschlagen. Das ist fast geschenkt zu dem Preis.


----------



## TrueRomance (16. November 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> MFT ist eben nichts für Low Light


Mach mal bitte MFT nicht so schlecht   

MFT hat natürlich seine Schwächen, dennoch finde ich, kann man mit MFT relativ kompakt und leicht fotographieren. Gerade für Anfänger ist das System optimal und relativ günstig . Das ist zumindest meine Meinung. 
Klar ist es eingeschränkt, bietet aber dafür andere Vorteile. 

Nicht umsonst bin ich von meiner kleinen Oly PL7 auf eine OM-D E-M1 gewechselt. 

Man darf die ISO nicht zu weit ausreizen, probieren bis wann es noch ok ist. Ich stell ISO immer fix auf 200 ein und schau wie weit ich damit komme. Gerade bei der Landschaftsfotographie hat man ja Zeit und kann länger belichten. Bei bewegten Motiven wirds mit längeren Belichtungszeiten natürlich unmöglich das Motiv verwacklungsfrei auf den Sensor zu bekommen. 
Aber Landschaft bekommt man bis zu einer Sekunde verwacklungsfrei hin, zumindest mit meiner E-M1. Die PL7 hatte da einen zu schwachen Stabi.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. November 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ein Polfilter nimmt zwar die Reflexionen, dunkelt das Bild insgesamt trotzdem ab, weil er auf das gesamte Bild wirkt.
> Soweit ich mich erinnere werden dadurch ca. 1-2 Blendenstufen geschluckt.


Nein das ist so nicht richtig. Je nach Lichteinfallwinkel dunkelt ein Polfilter zwischen gar nicht und mehreren (je nach Filter) Blendenstufen ab.  Der Himmel wird dabei meist mit am stärksten abgedunkelt.


JackA schrieb:


> Dass DLSM/DSLR Kameras HDR beherrschen, wäre mir neu. Das läuft schon immer so, dass man zwei Bilder von der Situation schießt, wo eines den Himmel sauber darstellt und eines die Landschaft und dann wird das in der Bearbeitung miteinander verheiratet.


Wann hast du das letzte mal eine neue Kamera gekauft?   Es ist schon seit einer Weile Standard, dass die Kameras das intern können.  Sie nehmen dafür natürlich auch zwei Bilder auf, verrechnen die aber gleich selbst zu einem einzelnen Bild mit höherem Dynamikumfang.  So kompliziert ist das ja auch nicht.


----------



## JackA (16. November 2020)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wann hast du das letzte mal eine neue Kamera gekauft?   Es ist schon seit einer Weile Standard, dass die Kameras das intern können.  Sie nehmen dafür natürlich auch zwei Bilder auf, verrechnen die aber gleich selbst zu einem einzelnen Bild mit höherem Dynamikumfang.  So kompliziert ist das ja auch nicht.


2018 eine Fuji X-T100 und Anfang 2020 eine Fuji X-H1.
Kannst du mir Kameras nennen, die das können?


----------



## TrueRomance (16. November 2020)

Meine beiden Olys. PL7 und E-M1 Mark II.

Hab ich aber noch nie benutzt. Müsste ich mal endlich tun.

Deine können das sicher auch.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. November 2020)

JackA schrieb:


> 2018 eine Fuji X-T100 und Anfang 2020 eine Fuji X-H1.
> Kannst du mir Kameras nennen, die das können?


Ich habe jetzt der Faulheit halber mal nur für die X-H1 geschaut:  Die kann auf jeden Fall Bracketing mit gleich 3 verschiedenen Modi die irgendwie passend aussehen: Auto Exposure Bracketing,  Dynamic Range Bracketing und ISO Bracketing. 









						Technische Daten | Kameras | FUJIFILM Digitalkameras X Serie & GFX -Deutschland
					

Die Welt der FUJIFILM X Serie und GFX entdecken. Wir teilen mit Ihnen unser Wissen, unsere Inspirationen und unsere Technik, um Ihr fotografisches Erlebnis zu verbessern.




					fujifilm-x.com
				





Sie kann die dann tatsächlich nicht selbst zu einem HDR Bild zusammenrechnen, aber immerhin kannst du die Bildserien dafür automatisch erstellen und dann zum Beispiel mit Photoshop oder Affinity Photo das Exposure Stacking automatisiert machen. 

Vermutlich geht das auch mit GIMP, indem man alle zu hellen und zu dunklen Bereiche automatisiert wegschneidet oder so. 


Zu deiner Frage:  Ich glaube, seit 2016 oder so können alle digitalen Nikons selbst HDR Aufnahmen machen. Sony und Canon mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit ebenfalls, mit denen habe ich aber nicht so viel Erfahrung.


----------



## JackA (16. November 2020)

> Sie kann die dann tatsächlich nicht selbst zu einem HDR Bild zusammenrechnen, aber immerhin kannst du die Bildserien dafür automatisch erstellen und dann zum Beispiel mit Photoshop oder Affinity Photo das Exposure Stacking automatisiert machen.


Ja, so mache Ich das auch immer, nur eben dann nachträglich mit Software. Ich schaue mir ja viele Tutorials zu unzähligen Kameras an und da hieß es generell immer, HDR ist nicht vorhanden, da sind Smartphones z.B. besser aufgestellt. HDR immer nachträglich über Software. Aber du hast recht, es gibt HDR.


----------



## Rage1988 (16. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Mach mal bitte MFT nicht so schlecht
> 
> MFT hat natürlich seine Schwächen, dennoch finde ich, kann man mit MFT relativ kompakt und leicht fotographieren. Gerade für Anfänger ist das System optimal und relativ günstig . Das ist zumindest meine Meinung.
> Klar ist es eingeschränkt, bietet aber dafür andere Vorteile.
> ...


Ich mache MFT nicht schlecht, sondern habe eine der Schwächen genannt. MFT ist einfach nicht für LowLight geeignet, das ist bekannt.
Wenn du mit MFT in seinen Beispielbildern die hellsten Stellen optimal belichtest und dann die dunklen aufhellst, siehst du bei MFT in den Bereichen eben Rauschen. Das ist so und lässt sich nicht ändern.


Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nein das ist so nicht richtig. Je nach Lichteinfallwinkel dunkelt ein Polfilter zwischen gar nicht und mehreren (je nach Filter) Blendenstufen ab.  Der Himmel wird dabei meist mit am stärksten abgedunkelt.


Ok, ich versuche es noch einmal. Schau dir mal den Polfilter an. Wie sieht das Glas aus? Ist der so durchsichtig wie ein UV Filter? Nein, er ist leicht dunkel. Dieses verdunkelte Glas schluckt 1-2 Blendenstufen, egal wie du den Polfilter drehst. Das Drehen des Filter dient dazu die Reflexionen zu nehmen, je nachdem wie das Licht auf den Filter trifft.


----------



## TrueRomance (16. November 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich mache MFT nicht schlecht


War auch nur Quatsch 



Rage1988 schrieb:


> eine der Schwächen genannt


die einzige Schwäche


----------



## Lotto (16. November 2020)

Ich fotografiere in solchen Situationen immer mit Belichtungsreihe (5 Bilder) und mach dann später mit Photomatrix ein HDR draus. Künstlich sieht es nur aus wenn man es drauf anlegt.


----------



## Rage1988 (16. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> die einzige Schwäche



Naja, höhere Schärfentiefe, was für Portraits von Nachteil ist, weniger Dynamikumfang, weniger Megapixel und eben früheres Rauschen. Außerdem 4:3 Bilder, was man ändern kann, dann hat man aber noch weniger Megapixel


----------



## TrueRomance (16. November 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Naja, höhere Schärfentiefe, was für Portraits von Nachteil ist, weniger Dynamikumfang, weniger Megapixel und eben früheres Rauschen. Außerdem 4:3 Bilder, was man ändern kann, dann hat man aber noch weniger Megapixel


Ach mit den richtigen Objektiven gibt es auch wenig Schärfentiefe. Das Oly 45mm 1.8, mein 25mm 1.2 machen da eine echt gute Figur. Das 40 bis 150mm 2.8, welches ich noch haben will macht da im Tele bestimmt auch keine schlechte Figur. Die Nachteile sind natürlich bekannt aber dennoch habe ich mich für MFT entschieden. Ich mag es, mir reicht es und Vollformat ist deutlich teurer und vor allem größer und schwerer. Meine M1 ist schon ein Brocken. 4:3 stört mich nun wenig und selbst die 16MP der PL7 reichen für mich. Selbst hier kann meisterlich croppen ohne, dass es mich stört. Und die 20 MP der M1 sind nochmal ne Schippe mehr. Und das alles zu nem attraktivem Preis. Ich verdiene ja kein Geld mit. 

Bin aber auch kein Bildprofi. Ich will einfach etwas knipsen und nach dem Urlaub ein paar schöne Erinnerungen haben. Oder wie letztens mal ein mega schickes Bild meiner Nichte machen.


----------



## RyzA (17. November 2020)

Ich verstehe das sowieso nicht ganz. MFT Kameras gibt es doch auch deutlich teurere als meine.
Und die sollen bei sowas auch an Grenzen kommen?
Ich dachte die wären richtig gut. Meine Panasonic wurde mir auch hier im Forum empfohlen.
Ich wollte ja zuerst ein DSLR Kamera kaufen. 

Insgesamt bin ich mit ihr ja auch zufrieden. Nur Makro-Aufnahmen sind eher bescheiden. Aber das lag glaube ich Anfangs auch an meinen Einstellungen vom Fokus.  Und eben das mit dem ausgebrannten Himmel.
Sonst gehen die Aufnahmen eigentlich. Besonders Portrait Fotos und Landschaftsaufnahmen (wenn ich nicht gegen die Sonne fotografiere).

Dazu kommt das ich auch nicht das beste Objektiv habe.


----------



## TrueRomance (17. November 2020)

Der Sensor bleibt aber der gleiche. Dafür haben teurere Kameras mit MFT Sensor eine bessere Ausstattung. 

Der Stabilisator der E-M1 ist der Wahnsinn, sie ist wahnsinnig schnell und ist "wasserdicht" 

Eine DSLR mit APS-C Sensor ist da nicht so viel besser und verdammt schwer und eine DSLM bleibt die bessere Wahl. 

Zudem bekommst du mega gute und günstige Objektive. Mein 19mm Sigma und 45er Oly hatten mich in der Bucht glaub ich 250 Taler gekostet. 

Nutze die Vorteile von MFT, hab sie immer dabei, klemm sie auf ein Stativ und belichte entsprechend länger. Meine 2.8er Objektive bekommen natürlich keine extreme Freistellung hin, sind aber für den Alltag völlig ausreichend und machen schöne Bilder. 

Für Makroaufnahmen bedarf es spezielle Objektive. Das ist bei jeder Kamera so. 

Schnapp dir in der Bucht mal günstig ein paar Objektive. Ein 17/19mm, ein 45er und starte durch. Dann siehst du wo die Reise hingeht und wie gut MFT für wenig Geld ist. Den ausgebrannten Himmel hast du auch mit einer 2000 Taler Kamera wenn die Belichtung nicht richtig ist.


----------



## JackA (17. November 2020)

@RyzA Es kommt auf die Sensorgröße an. Fotografieren ist das Arbeiten mit Licht und je größer der Sensor, desto mehr Licht kann erfasst werden und desto weniger Verstärkung (ISO) braucht man für normal belichtete Bilder. Jetzt gesellt sich der Fakt dazu, dass größere Sensoren auch besser mit einer höheren Verstärkung arbeiten können (weniger Bildrauschen).
D.h. der Preis ist herzlich egal. Darum hat eine 200€ Fuji X-A3 auch ein identisches Bildrauschen wie eine 900€ Fuji X-T200 oder eine 1600€ Sony A6600, weil es der selbe Sensor ist.


----------



## Rage1988 (17. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Der Stabilisator der E-M1 ist der Wahnsinn, sie ist wahnsinnig schnell und ist "wasserdicht"
> 
> Eine DSLR mit APS-C Sensor ist da nicht so viel besser und verdammt schwer und eine DSLM bleibt die bessere Wahl.
> 
> ...



"Der Stabilisator der E-M1 ist der Wahnsinn, sie ist wahnsinnig schnell und ist "wasserdicht"

Ja, aber der IBIS hilft halt nur bei längeren Belichtungszeiten. Die EM1 hält viel aus, aber das ist jetzt kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal. Mit keiner Kamera, die als Weather Sealed beworben wurde, hatte ich jemals Probleme, wenn man entsprechend abgedichtet Objektive verwendet. 
Die EM1 ist außerdem mit eine der teuersten MFT Kameras. Seine war etwas günstiger   

"Eine DSLR mit APS-C Sensor ist da nicht so viel besser und verdammt schwer und eine DSLM bleibt die bessere Wahl."

Naja, verdammt schwer sind die Einsteiger DSLRs auch nicht und ob DSLMs die bessere Wahl sind, hängt von den persönlichen Vorlieben ab. Beide Systeme (DSLRs und DSLMs) haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile.

MFT eignet sich meiner Meinung nach hauptsächlich für Macro, Sport und Sachen wo man Tele benötigt, denn die sind günstig, klein und leicht.

Für Landschaft und Nachbearbeitung schätze ich den Dynamikumfang und das geringere Rauschen der größeren Sensoren.  
Aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Oder man bearbeitet nicht nach und lebt dann mit den JPGs wie oben oder muss ein paar der Tricks anwenden, die hier genannt wurden.


----------



## JackA (17. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Der Stabilisator der E-M1 ist der Wahnsinn, sie ist wahnsinnig schnell und ist "wasserdicht"
> Eine DSLR mit APS-C Sensor ist da nicht so viel besser


Hier mal ein Laborvergleich von 1 Zoll - MFT - APSC - FF, der sehr deutlich zeigt, wo die Schwächen liegen (und bei ISO 6400 ist man in dunklen Situationen sehr schnell).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle:dpreview.com




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle:dkamera.de


----------



## Rage1988 (17. November 2020)

JackA schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Laborvergleich von 1 Zoll - MFT - APSC - FF, der sehr deutlich zeigt, wo die Schwächen liegen (und bei ISO 6400 ist man in dunklen Situationen sehr schnell).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und genau daran erkennt man, dass die MFT Sensoren vom Rauschen her eher näher an den kleineren 1 Zoll Sensoren sind, als an den APS-C Sensoren.

Auch vom Preis der Kameras her bekommt man für das gleiche Geld gute Kameras mit größeren Sensoren. Die EM1 III kostet 1750€. Für das Geld bekommt man schon eine A7III oder Fuji XT4 und die haben nicht viel weniger Funktionen.

Wer nicht viel schleppen möchte, wird mit MFT glücklich, aber auch nur, wenn man zu den günstigeren MFTs und Objektiven greift. Greift man zu den Top MFT Kameras und zu den lichtstarken Objektiven, wird es auch wieder schwer, groß und teuer. Wer mehr Wert auf die Dinge legt, die ich oben genannt habe, greift zu größeren Sensoren.

Eine A6000 ist bspw. auch sehr günstig, klein und leicht, bietet dafür 24MP und hat den größeren Sensor. Dafür fehlen eben die technischen Spielereien. Mich würde aber mal interessieren, wie oft die Leute denn diese technischen Spielereien der teuren MFT Kameras überhaupt nutzen.

Edit: Meine A7III hat auch einen IBIS. Ich kann die Situationen, wo der zum Einsatz kam, an einer Hand abzählen.
Wenn ich längere Belichtungszeiten hatte, hab ich immer ein Stativ mitgenommen, um die maximale Qualität zu erreichen, die man mit einem IBIS eben nicht erreicht.


----------



## RyzA (17. November 2020)

JackA schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Laborvergleich von 1 Zoll - MFT - APSC - FF, der sehr deutlich zeigt, wo die Schwächen liegen (und bei ISO 6400 ist man in dunklen Situationen sehr schnell).


Da hat wohl die Sony das wenigste Rauschen wenn ich das richtig sehe.
Schön wäre es noch wenn dabei stehen würde welche Kamera welche Sensoren hat.
Und wieviele MP die haben. Ok von den Dateigrößen kann man indirekt Rückschlüsse auf die Sensorgröße ziehen.


----------



## Rage1988 (17. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das sowieso nicht ganz. MFT Kameras gibt es doch auch deutlich teurere als meine.
> Und die sollen bei sowas auch an Grenzen kommen?
> Ich dachte die wären richtig gut. Meine Panasonic wurde mir auch hier im Forum empfohlen.
> Ich wollte ja zuerst ein DSLR Kamera kaufen.
> ...



Die teureren MFT Kameras haben mehr Spielereien. Der Sensor ist nicht anders, weswegen die aufgezählten Schwächen bei allen MFT Kameras zu finden sind.

Nicht jeder hat MFT empfohlen und letztendlich wurden dir damals etliche Vorschläge geliefert. Du musstest dann eben entscheiden, was davon eher für ich in Frage kommt und du hast dich so entschieden. Mit deiner Ausrüstung musst du jetzt eben so arbeiten, dass es passt.
Für Macros sind MFTs sehr gut geeignet, weil der Schärfebereich größer ist. Das musst du einfach noch üben.

Den ausgebrannten Himmel kannst du entweder mit den genannten Methoden umgehen oder du musst eben anders fotografieren und nicht mehr gegen die Sonne.

Die Objektive haben nichts mit der Belichtung zu tun. Also auch wenn du ein teureres Objektiv hättest, wäre dein Himmel da ausgebrannt gewesen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Da hat wohl die Sony das wenigste Rauschen wenn ich das richtig sehe.
> Schön wäre es noch wenn dabei stehen würde welche Kamera welche Sensoren hat.
> Und wieviele MP die haben. Ok von den Dateigrößen kann man indirekt Rückschlüsse auf die Sensorgröße ziehen.



FZ1000II -> 1Zoll Sensor 20 Megapixel
Lumix G9 -> MFT 20 Megapixel
Fuji XT3 -> APS-C 26 Megapixel
Sony A7III -> Vollformat (= Kleinbild) 24 Megapixel

Die Sony rauscht am wenigsten, weil sie von den Kameras den größten Sensor hat. Die 24 Megapixel sind auf einer größeren Fläche verteilt und sind dementsprechend größer als bei den anderen Kameras.


----------



## RyzA (17. November 2020)

Ok, ich übe dann einfach weiter und suche das "perfekte" Bild...


----------



## TrueRomance (17. November 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Die EM1 ist außerdem mit eine der teuersten MFT Kameras. Seine war etwas günstiger


Ich wollte nur aufzeigen warum manche MFT Kameras teurer sind als andere. 

Alleinstellungsmerkmale sind das freilich nicht. 

Für Hobbyknipser und für den Start finde ich MFT immernoch eine gute Wahl. Gerade weil Objektive schnell teuer werden, ein Stativ benötigt wird, ein Entwicklungsprogram, Tasche...


JackA schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Laborvergleich von 1 Zoll - MFT - APSC - FF, der sehr deutlich zeigt, wo die Schwächen liegen


Danke. Ist mir letztens aufgefallen als ich nicht auf die ISO geachtet hab und bei ISO 6400 ein ähnliches Ergebnis hatte. Bis jetzt komm ich aber auch mit deutlich weniger ISO zurecht. Und wenn ich weiß, dass es beim Knipsen dunkel sein wird, pack ich das 45mm 1.8 mit oder mein gratis 25mm 1.2 ein.


----------



## JackA (17. November 2020)

Das Thema ist immer Licht und Gestaltung. Wenn man heutige Smartphones ansieht (bereits im 200€ Bereich), was die bei Landschaftsfotografie mit gutem Licht für Bilder abliefern,  dann braucht man da keine große Kamera mehr (außer man braucht die Megapixel). Beispiel.
Aber sobald eben das Licht fraglich wird,  man im Tele- oder Makrobereich gute Ergebnisse will oder allein in der Gestaltung (z.B. mit natürlichem Bokeh), da hat eine DSLM/DSLR dann nur Vorteile in der Bildqualität.

Ich nutze z.B. bewusst APS-C, weil Ich auch oft im Tele-Bereich arbeite und da keine große Lust auf die Vollformat-Klopper habe. Dann nutze Ich auch gerne IBIS dafür, ansonsten hauptsächlich beim Filmen, was bei mir mit OIS Objektiv ein Gimbal ersetzt. APS-C dann, weil Ich mit dem Crop-Faktor (1,5 fache), der Freistellung und der hohen ISO Performance noch leben kann. MFT ist mir dann zu viel Crop (2fache), was zu weniger Freistellung bei den Standard-Objektiven führt (dafür aber eine höhere Brennweite) und die guten Bodies und Objektive genauso teuer, wenn nicht noch teurer sind als APS-C bzw. Vollformat.

Wenn Ich allein die 1400€ Panasonic GH5 mit MFT mit meiner 970€ Fuji X-H1 mit APS-C vergleiche...


----------



## TrueRomance (17. November 2020)

Fuji hatte ich auch im Sinn. Hab ich aber verworfen. Meine Oly hat 1600 incl. 12 bis 40mm 2.8 gekostet, dazu gab es ein 25mm 1.2 gratis (mega geile Normalbrennweite mit sehr großer Blende). 

Dazu hatte ich bereits das 17mm 2.8 (welches jetzt wahrscheinlich dauerhaft auf der PL7 bleibt) und das 45mm 1.8 (mit dem kleinen Tele KB90mm klappt die Freistellung ganz gut und das für sehr wenig Geld) 
Irgendwann wird das 40 bis 150mm 2.8 noch gekauft und damit bin ich schon sehr breit aufgestellt und hab aber kein riesen Arsenal an Objektiven.

Und für mein Geknipse reicht MFT locker aus. Deswegen bin ich dabei geblieben.


----------



## fotoman (17. November 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Edit: Meine A7III hat auch einen IBIS. Ich kann die Situationen, wo der zum Einsatz kam, an einer Hand abzählen.
> Wenn ich längere Belichtungszeiten hatte, hab ich immer ein Stativ mitgenommen, um die maximale Qualität zu erreichen, die man mit einem IBIS eben nicht erreicht.


Sowas mag bei Landschaftsaufnahmen mit kurzen Brennweiten funktionieren. KB, 300mm und nicht nur 12 MPix wird schon mit 1/250 extrem sportlich.

Bekanntlich kommt es auch beim Rauschen nicht auf die Sensor-, sondern auf die Sensel-Größe (also die Fläsche eines CCD-Elementes an). Und dann auch noch auf die Elektronik hinter dem Sensor, wie die Vergleiche von Sony und Nikon (mit dem identischen Sony-Sensor) oft genug gezeigt haben.


----------



## TrueRomance (17. November 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich kann die Situationen, wo der zum Einsatz kam, an einer Hand abzählen


Naja, ich konnte mit der E-M1 mit dem 12-40 2.8 recht bequem bei 1s aus der Hand fotografieren. Das ist mit der PL7 undenkbar. Zumindest bei ein paar Versuchen zu Hause. Bin bis jetzt noch nicht dazu gekommen draußen spielen zu gehen. Habe aber allerdings keine Erfahrungen mit anderen Kameras.

Und wenn ich ein Stativ nutze, spielt das Rauschverhalten keine so große Rolle mehr.

Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, nutze ich meine Bilder als Monitor Hintergrund, versende mit WhatsApp, drucke sie auch mal in normalen Größen aus und selbst mein 70x100cm Leinwandbild sieht gut aus. Und die Entwicklung am PC macht Laune.
Beim Fotographieren selbst und bei der Nachbearbeitung am PC bin ich selbst der limitierende Faktor. Und ich bezweifle, dass sich das mit einer Vollformat ändern würde.

Und ICH finde meine Bilder toll


----------



## Rage1988 (18. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Naja, ich konnte mit der E-M1 mit dem 12-40 2.8 recht bequem bei 1s aus der Hand fotografieren. Das ist mit der PL7 undenkbar. Zumindest bei ein paar Versuchen zu Hause. Bin bis jetzt noch nicht dazu gekommen draußen spielen zu gehen. Habe aber allerdings keine Erfahrungen mit anderen Kameras.
> 
> Und wenn ich ein Stativ nutze, spielt das Rauschverhalten keine so große Rolle mehr.
> 
> ...



Es muss eben jeder für sich die geeignete Ausrüstung finden.
Als Einsteiger ist es aber ziemlich schwer, das Richtige zu finden, weil die Auswahl riesig ist.
Früher, als es noch keine DSLMs gab, haben viele einfach zu den Einsteiger DSLRs von Canon oder Nikon gegriffen und waren damit zufrieden. VF war damals nur was für Profis, denn das konnte sich damals kaum jemand leisten, weil die Preise zu krass waren.

Heutzutage hat man die Wahl zwischen DSLM und DSLR, APS-C, MFT und VF und das auch noch in allen möglichen Größen und mit allen möglichen Eigenschaften. Die Preise von VF sind extrem gesunken und eine D750 bekommt man teilweise schon für ca. 1000€ und die A7II ist immer wieder für ca. 800€ zu haben. Auch die VF Objektive sind nicht mehr so teuer. Das Nikon 50mm F1.4 findet man immer wieder mal für 350€, das 50mm F1.8 findet man immer wieder für ca. 200€. Bei Sony ist z.B. das 85mm F1.8 hervorragend und das kostet immer wieder 400-450€. Oder man kauft sich das Tamron 28-75mm F2.8 für 600-700€. Man bekommt also schon eine A7II mit einem sehr guten 28-75mm F2.8 für ca. 1500€. Die Olympus EM1 II (also die ältere Version) kostet mit dem 12-40mm F2.8 aber auch schon 1500-1600€ und die EM1 III kostet mit dem 12-40 gleich mal ca. 2200€. Zu dem Preis bekommt man bspw. auch schon die A7III mit dem Tamron 28-75mm F2.8.

Ich finde einfach, dass die Preisgestaltung bei den oberen MFT Modellen nicht so ganz passt. Sie haben zwar viel Schnickschnack, aber kosten dafür sehr viel. Da überlegen sich vermutlich Einige, ob sie das Geld für MFT oder eben gleich für VF ausgeben.
Vermutlich war auch das eine Ursache dafür, warum Olympus die Kamerasparte zum Jahreswechsel abgibt.


----------



## TrueRomance (18. November 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Da überlegen sich vermutlich Einige, ob sie das Geld für MFT oder eben gleich für VF ausgeben


Auf jeden Fall. Ich sehe auch eine immer größere Trennung. Entweder nutzen die Leute ihre Smartphones oder nehmen richtig Geld in die Hand. Kompakt oder Bridgekameras kauft kaum noch jemand und die die bereit sind Geld auszugeben, kaufen sich VF. Selbst der besser gestellte Rentner, der noch nie ins Menü seiner Sony geschaut hat.


----------



## RyzA (27. November 2020)

Mal wieder ne Frage: wenn ich im Dunkeln Fotos draussen machen will. Zum Beispiel von Weihnachtbeleuchtungen in der Innenstadt, dann muß ich die ISO doch höher einstellen, oder?

Ein Bekannter meinte: zwischen 3200-6400.
Aber der hat ne andere Kamera. Ich glaube eine DSLR.


----------



## TrueRomance (27. November 2020)

Kommt auf die Öffnung der Blende und die Verschlisszeit an. 
Bei MFT bekommst du mit ISO 6400 auf jeden kräftiges Rauschen ins Bild. 

Aber du hast eine DLSM. Proviere es einfach aus.  Blende auf, eine Verschlusszeit bei der du nicht verwackelst und ab damit. Du siehst ja im Sucher/Display ob das Bild zu dunkel ist oder nicht.


RyzA schrieb:


> DSLR


Auch hier gibt es verschiedene mit unterschiedlichen Sensoren.


----------



## RyzA (27. November 2020)

Ja die Blende öffnen ergibt Sinn da mehr Licht dann eindringen kann.
Zeit kann ich nicht einstellen wenn ich mit Blendenpriorität fotografiere. Die wird automatisch eingestellt.
Und bei Zeitpriorität kann ich keine Blende einstellen.
Alle 3 Sachen zusammen kann ich nicht manuell  einstellen. Blende, Priorität und ISO.


----------



## fotoman (27. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Alle 3 Sachen zusammen kann ich nicht manuell  einstellen. Blende, Priorität und ISO.


Auch Deine Kamera wird einen manuellen Modus haben, vermutlich inkl. Belichtungswaage im Sucher (wobei das bei einer DSLM nicht so wichtig sein dürfte). Sich blind auf irgendeine Automatik dabei zu verlassen führt entweder dazu, dass Du nachher nur die Lichter auf dem Bild siehst oder die Lichter exakt so aussehen wie Dein Himmel im Gegenlicht (also extrem überbelichtet) und dafür der Rest noch erkennbar ist.

Was Du möchtest, musst Du wissen. Oder Du musst einige bei den Gegenlichtaufnahmen genannten Tricks anwenden.

Und wenn es nur der Weihnachtsbaum (ohne viel Wind) sein soll, geht das auch mit ISO 200 und einem Stativ.


----------



## RyzA (27. November 2020)

fotoman schrieb:


> Auch Deine Kamera wird einen manuellen Modus haben, vermutlich inkl. Belichtungswaage im Sucher (wobei das bei einer DSLM nicht so wichtig sein dürfte). Sich blind auf irgendeine Automatik dabei zu verlassen führt entweder dazu, dass Du nachher nur die Lichter auf dem Bild siehst oder die Lichter exakt so aussehen wie Dein Himmel im Gegenlicht (also extrem überbelichtet) und dafür der Rest noch erkennbar ist.


Achso, ich hatte bei mir "C" mit "M" verwechselt.
Aber das Problem ist wenn ich auf "M" gehe, genauso wie bei "S", bei künstlichem Licht hier in der Wohnung zeigt der immer zu wenig Licht im Histogram an. Und die Bilder werden viel zu dunkel. Keine Ahnung was das ist. Das habe ich schon länger. Ich meine am Anfang war das nicht. Vielleicht setze ich die Kamera nochmal auf Werkseinstellungen zurück.


fotoman schrieb:


> Und wenn es nur der Weihnachtsbaum (ohne viel Wind) sein soll, geht das auch mit ISO 200 und einem Stativ.


Ich möchte in der Innenstadt mit Beleuchtungen, die Beleuchtungen fotografieren. U.a. auch einen großen Weihnachtsbaum auf dem Markplatz.
Und z.B. auch das Rathaus im Dunkeln welches auch beleuchtet ist.

*Edit:* Hatte mal auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt.
Immer noch das selbe Problem. In den Programmen "M" und "S" wird im Histogramm zu wenig Licht angezeigt. Und die Bilder kann man kaum erkennen weil sie zu dunkel sind. Hatte die Iso hochgestellt ohne Effekt. Blende auch auf.
Im Programm "A" aber gibt es deswegen keine Probleme.
Bei Tageslicht funktionieren die aber wieder normal.
Sehr komisch! 

Es kann ja nicht sein das mache Modi angeblich zu wenig Licht haben und andere haben genug. Bei den selben Lichtbedingungen.
Und dann kann ich mit "M" Abends oder Nachts gar nicht fotografieren?
Irgendetwas stimmt da nicht.

Vielleicht muß ich doch mal ein Firmware-Update machen.


----------



## TrueRomance (28. November 2020)

Eine Kamera kann im Dunkeln sehr schwer entscheiden weil es ein Apparat ist. Hier bist du gefragt. Probier aus. 
Bild zu dunkel? Dann hast du mehrere Möglichkeiten. Blende auf, Verschlusszeit rauf oder ISO hoch. Oder und. 
Das geht aber nur im manuellen Modus. Knips einfach viele Bilder mit unterschiedlichen Einstellungen. 

Es gibt auch Grenzen bin denen du ein Stativ benötigst. 

Wo wohnst du? Hab noch ein Eisenschwein rumstehen. Zum Probieren reichts. Ich bin aus der Nähe von Leipzig. 
Hab mir jetzt ein Rollei C5i Carbon geholt für 100 Taler. Das kann man auch mal mitnehmen ohne dem Rücken zu schaden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. November 2020)

@ RyzA
Mit was willst du fotografieren? Mit deiner Panasonic G70 plus dem 14-42?
Da wirst du eine ziemlich lange verschluß-zeit benötigen!  Das objektiv kann weder die blende sonderlich weit auf machen, noch hat es eine sonderlich große front-linse. (ja, die macht auch einen unterschied!) Von daher kommt da nicht viel licht auf den sensor.
Mache einfachmal die automatik rein, halte die kamera auf dein motiv und drücke den auslöser nur halb durch. (die kamera soll nur messen) Dann solltest du eigentlich angezeigt bekommen in welche regionen du mit der verschlußzeit, blende und ISO  mußt. (für den manuellen modus gibt es bei mir einen grünen knopf der dafür sorgt, das die kamera alles nach ihrem gusto einstellt) Mit diesen werten kann man dann arbeiten wobei du, grob gesagt, für eine stufe weniger ISO eine stufe höhere belichtungszeit benötigst.


----------



## RyzA (28. November 2020)

Ok, dabei kommt meine Kamera bzw das Objektiv wohl an seine Grenzen.
Nur irgendwie komisch und auch lächerlich, dass mein 200 Euro Handy das kann.


----------



## Rage1988 (28. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ok, dabei kommt meine Kamera bzw das Objektiv wohl an seine Grenzen.
> Nur irgendwie komisch und auch lächerlich, dass mein 200 Euro Handy das kann.


Weder die Kamera noch das Objektiv kommen da an die Grenzen.

Du solltest dich einfach endlich mal genauer mit den ganzen Parametern beschäftigen, was dir hier schon mehrere Leute seit Wochen sagen 

Du hast eine DSLM. D.h. du siehst bereits im Sucher / auf dem Display, wie sich deine Einstellungen auswirken und wie das Bild aussehen würde, wenn du den Auslöser drückst.

Warum probierst du nicht einfach aus? Spiel doch mit den Einstellungen herum und schau im Sucher, wie es sich auswirkt.

Es hat dir damals so ziemlich jeder gesagt, dass du dich mit Fotografie beschäftigen musst, wenn du dir eine Kamera kaufst und nicht nur mit dem Automatikmodus. Mir scheint aber so, als wolltest du das gar nicht, weil es mit dem Handy einfacher geht.

Du musst endlich damit anfangen dich mit Belichtungszeit, Blende, ISO, Belichtungsmessmethoden, AF Modi etc. zu beschäftigen, sonst kommst du ständig an deine Grenzen.


----------



## RyzA (28. November 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Weder die Kamera noch das Objektiv kommen da an die Grenzen.


Hatte "TurricanVeteran" doch geschrieben. Und woanders auch einer. Dass das Objektiv sich nicht viel weiter öffnen lässt. Und das Nachtaufnahmen wohl doch komplizierter sind.


Rage1988 schrieb:


> Du solltest dich einfach endlich mal genauer mit den ganzen Parametern beschäftigen, was dir hier schon mehrere Leute seit Wochen sagen
> 
> Du hast eine DSLM. D.h. du siehst bereits im Sucher / auf dem Display, wie sich deine Einstellungen auswirken und wie das Bild aussehen würde, wenn du den Auslöser drückst.
> 
> ...


Ich hatte nicht nur im Automatikmodus fotografiert, sondern auch "A", also Blendenvorwahl.
Die Tagesaufnahmen waren ja auch so weit ok, bis auf die Sache mit dem "ausgebrannten" Himmel.
Dazu wurden mir hier ja schon jede Menge Tipps  gegeben.

Ich werde jetzt nur noch im "M" Modus fotografieren.  
Mitlerweile habe ich das ja verstanden.


----------



## Rage1988 (28. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hatte "TurricanVeteran" doch geschrieben. Und woanders auch einer. Dass das Objektiv sich nicht viel weiter öffnen lässt. Und das Nachtaufnahmen wohl doch komplizierter sind.



Das ist ein Faktor, aber keine Grenze.
Die Blende lässt sich nicht weiter öffnen?
Dann gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten.
1. Du musst die Belichtungszeit länger einstellen, wenn du den ISO Wert ziemlich niedrig lassen möchtest. Bis zu einem gewissen Punkt gleicht das der IBIS aus. Bei längeren Zeiten bräuchtest du ein Stativ.
2. Du musst den ISO Wert erhöhen, damit du ohne Stativ aus der Hand verwacklungsfrei mit kürzeren Belichtungszeiten fotografieren kannst. Nachteil ist hier, dass der Sensor deiner Kamera stark rauschen wird.

Deine Kamera ist einfach weniger für Low Light gedacht. Entweder du nutzt dann immer wieder ein Stativ, oder akzeptierst das ISO Rauschen. 

Edit: Ok, habe gerade gesehen, dass die G70 gar keinen IBIS hat. Dann bleibt bei 1. Nur das Stativ.


----------



## RyzA (28. November 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Edit: Ok, habe gerade gesehen, dass die G70 gar keinen IBIS hat. Dann bleibt bei 1. Nur das Stativ.


Tja, dann fallen Nachtaufnahmen für mich weg. Da ich keine Lust habe noch mit einen Stativ rumzulaufen.


----------



## Rage1988 (28. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Tja, dann fallen Nachtaufnahmen für mich weg. Da ich keine Lust habe noch mit einen Stativ rumzulaufen.


Kommt drauf an, welche Aufnahmen du so möchtest. Es gibt auch die Gorilla Pods von Joby. Die sind klein, leicht und lassen sich vielseitig einsetzen.


----------



## TrueRomance (28. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur irgendwie komisch und auch lächerlich, dass mein 200 Euro Handy das kann.


Dein Handy knallt den ISO Wert noch höher und nutzt Automatiken damit das Bild em Ende ansehnlich ist. Dort rauscht es in der Regel aber dennoch im Bild. 

Ein beleuchteter Tannenbaum sollte aber kein Thema sein, da er ja Licht liefert. Also Kamera schnappen und los gehts.


----------



## fotoman (28. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Tja, dann fallen Nachtaufnahmen für mich weg. Da ich keine Lust habe noch mit einen Stativ rumzulaufen.


Je nach Motiv und Umgebung gibt es auch Mauern, Gerüste, Hauswände oder Laternen (das eigene Auto fällt in der Innenstadt meist als Untersatz weg), an die man sich und/oder die Kamera anlehnen/drücken kann, um sie zu stabilisieren. Oder ein Einbeinstativ (mit etwas Übung u.U. sogar der Stockschirm, auf dessen Griff man etwas Gummi klebt). Das wirkt zwar meist nicht so gut wie ein Dreibeinstativ mit Fernauslöser, aber oft hinreichend gut.



RyzA schrieb:


> Nur irgendwie komisch und auch lächerlich, dass mein 200 Euro Handy das kann.


Schau Dir die fertigen Bilder halt mal an. Jedes moderne Smartphone hat einen Bildstabilisator (auch wenn er noch digital in zwei Richtungen arbeiten mag) und ansonsten wird halt zusammengematscht, was geht, um bei hohen ISOs und dem kleinen Smartphone-Display noch etwas brauchbares zu erhalten.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ein beleuchteter Tannenbaum sollte aber kein Thema sein, da er ja Licht liefert. Also Kamera schnappen und los gehts.


So ist es, den hat man früher schon mit Blende 3.5 und 24 oder 27 DIN Filmen (also ISO200-400) hinreichend gut freihand ablichten können, um ihn danach mind. als Postkartenmotiv zu nutzen. Ich wäre aber nie auf die Idee gekommen, ihn in Lebensgröße auszubelichten oder mit der Lupe jedes Filmkorn zu suchen (wie ich das bei meinen dig. Aufnahmen mache).



RyzA schrieb:


> Und das Nachtaufnahmen wohl doch komplizierter sind.


Da tolle an der dig. Fotografie ist, dass sie außer Deiner Zeit nichts mehr kostet. Früher waren nach 24-37 Aufnahmen wieder ein paar DM und meist auch ein paar Tage warten fällig, um das Ergebnis kontrollieren zu können. Heute drück man auf den Auslöser, sieht das fertige Ergebnis, analysiert die Fehler vor Ort und macht bei solch statischen Motiven die nächtse Aufnahme. Es ist ja kein Hallensport, wo das Motiv nach der Aufnahme für immer weg ist.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur irgendwie komisch und auch lächerlich, dass mein 200 Euro Handy das kann.


Wenn du auf etwas verwaschenes und matschiges stehst, dann ja. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Hatte "TurricanVeteran" doch geschrieben. Und woanders auch einer. Dass das Objektiv sich nicht viel weiter öffnen lässt. Und das Nachtaufnahmen wohl doch komplizierter sind.


Hatte ich so nicht geschrieben. Dir scheint nur nicht bewußt zu sein, das du einfach nur die belichtungszeiten verlängern mußt. (macht das handy ja auch) In sachen ISO wirst du dabei wohl alles ausreizen müssen (das was halt noch ein brauchbares ergebniss liefert) und die blende voll auf reißen. (das 14-42 schafft wohl f3.5)
Allerdings sollte ein beleuchteter baum, wie hier schon geschrieben, kein unüberwindbares hinderniss sein. Im notfall mußt du halt etwas weiter heran und mit 14mm brennweite arbeiten. Dann solltest du mit 1/15 sek, oder einer noch längeren belichtungszeit je nach dem wie ruhig du die kamera halten kannst, schon brauchbare ergebnisse erzielen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Dezember 2020)

So, für mich geht ein - fototechnisch - besch...   
...eidenes jahr zu ende in dem ich lediglich 3 veranstaltungen statt um die 20 hatte. Entsprechend wenig "erholung" hatte ich und nun macht sich doch etwas frust breit. Von daher schreib ich nur noch "F@#K  You Corona" und wünsch euch allen ein gesundes neues jahr + viele foto`s.

Jahresabschlußbild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (31. Dezember 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> So, für mich geht ein - fototechnisch - besch...
> ...eidenes jahr zu ende in dem ich lediglich 3 veranstaltungen statt um die 20 hatte. Entsprechend wenig "erholung" hatte ich und nun macht sich doch etwas frust breit. Von daher schreib ich nur noch "F@#K  You Corona" und wünsch euch allen ein gesundes neues jahr + viele foto`s.
> 
> Jahresabschlußbild:
> ...



Dem ist absolut nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. 
Corona 
Hoffe es wird bald besser.
Wünsche auch ein gutes und v.a. gesundes neues Jahr.


----------



## Taitan (2. Januar 2021)

2020 war wirklich kein gutes, fotografisches Jahr. Kaum People Shootings gehabt und verreisen konnte ich auch nicht  
Wenigstens hat es mal für einen kleinen Ausflug nach Dresden gereicht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Januar 2021)

Kann es sein, das beide bilder leicht nach rechts hängen oder hab ich einen knick in der optik?


----------



## Taitan (3. Januar 2021)

Möglich. Eventuell steht mein Monitor schief.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Januar 2021)

Nö, das verwendete Objektiv hat nur massig unkorrigierte Verzerrungen  
Aber sind halt auch 15mm Brennweite.

Aber die Farben sind echt hammer


----------



## FlyKilla (10. Januar 2021)

Moin, ich habe die Tage mal ein paar Spaziergänge durch die Innenstadt gemacht. Gespenstig leer!

Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Januar 2021)

...aber schön frei von leuten. Endlich mal keiner der stört.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Januar 2021)

Geht doch auch mit, wenn man weiß wie 
beim Hafen waren welche da, sieht man nur halt kaum noch


----------



## FlyKilla (12. Januar 2021)

Speziell in den engen Gassen vom Schnoor und vor dem Rathaus, fand ich die Menschenleere aber sehr vom Vorteil.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Januar 2021)

Das das angenehmer ist, ist klar, und einfacher


----------



## FlyKilla (30. Januar 2021)

Verdammt wenig los hier. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## taks (6. März 2021)

Was beim Aufräumen gefunden


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. März 2021)

Gehört definitiv nicht in dne Wald, schön das du da auf räumst 

Aber im Ernst, nett gemacht


----------



## taks (8. März 2021)

Danke


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. März 2021)

Wenig los hier und dieses jahr sieht wieder nach einer null-nummer aus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. März 2021)

Speedway am hang...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. März 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Speedway am hang...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich würde empfehlen, dass du entweder mit kürzerer Belichtungszeit arbeitest, um dein Motiv wirklich einzufrieren,  oder eine längere Brennweite verwendest und eindeutig mitzuziehst, sodass der Hintergrund wirklich in der Bewegung verschwimmt und das Motiv scharf bleibt.

So ist am Motiv  das meiste etwas verschwommen, und der Hintergrund ist weder schön noch ist er eindeutig verwischt.

Last but  not least: In den meisten Fällen möchte man eher vor dem Motiv, in Blick- oder Bewegungsrichtung des Motivs, mehr Raum haben als hinter ihm.   Alternativ wäre es cool, zu sehen, worauf dein Model sich gerade konzentriert.

Ich weiß es ist nicht einfach in einem so kurzen Moment die Bildkomposition richtig einzufangen.  Ich würde hier ehrlich einfach mit Serienbildaufnahme arbeiten und für die ganze Vorbeifahrt mitziehen, und am Ende schauen welches Bild davon am besten ist.




Edit: Ich hab gerade mal in die EXIF Daten geschaut:  1/200s, f6.3, ISO8000  ?
Insofern dein Autofokus schnell genug ist, kannst du ruhig ein bisschen die Blende auf machen, dann wird das Motiv gleich besser freigestellt und das Rauschverhalten wird besser, und du kannst etwas kürzer belichten.

Und ich persönlich würde GPS- und Kompassdaten nicht mit hochladen, aber das musst du selbst entscheiden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. März 2021)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich würde empfehlen, dass du entweder mit kürzerer Belichtungszeit arbeitest, um dein Motiv wirklich einzufrieren,  oder eine längere Brennweite verwendest und eindeutig mitzuziehst, sodass der Hintergrund wirklich in der Bewegung verschwimmt und das Motiv scharf bleibt.


Prinzipiell hast du vermutlich recht, aber das ist so schon ein kompromiss. (längere belichtung=alles unschärfer) Die situation ist letztlich an einem bewaldeten hang-> ich hab da meist zwischen 2 und 4m platz, evt. noch andere zuschauer und nur ein paar sekunden für das bild, denn die fahrer sind teils wirklich schnell. Entsprechend ist mein ansatz das ich die blende und belichtung vorwähle und ISO macht die kamera.
Übrigens benutze ich das standard-objektiv auf die entfernungen, welches bestenfalls f5.6 schafft. (ich blende aber gerne eins ab) Das bild selbst ist crop und ohne schaut das so aus...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...nur gefällt mir der im hintergrund nicht.


Stryke7 schrieb:


> Und ich persönlich würde GPS- und Kompassdaten nicht mit hochladen, aber das musst du selbst entscheiden.


Ich kann durchaus mit dazu schreiben, wo ich war und hätte kein problem damit. Das ist eine öffentliche veranstaltung und da darf jeder wissen wo ich war.    (kann ja sein, das jemand auch mal dahin will)
Private bilder landen natürlich nicht hier und GPS ist dann auch aus.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. März 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Prinzipiell hast du vermutlich recht, aber das ist so schon ein kompromiss. (längere belichtung=alles unschärfer) Die situation ist letztlich an einem bewaldeten hang-> ich hab da meist zwischen 2 und 4m platz, evt. noch andere zuschauer und nur ein paar sekunden für das bild, denn die fahrer sind teils wirklich schnell. Entsprechend ist mein ansatz das ich die blende und belichtung vorwähle und ISO macht die kamera.
> Übrigens benutze ich das standard-objektiv auf die entfernungen, welches bestenfalls f5.6 schafft. (ich blende aber gerne eins ab) Das bild selbst ist crop und ohne schaut das so aus...
> ...nur gefällt mir der im hintergrund nicht.


Ja, das ist schwierig.  Da muss man immer vor Ort gucken, was drin ist.
Wie wärs mit einem Objektiv mit größere Blende?   Eine Stufe abzublenden ist oft ganz gut, um optische Fehler loszuwerden, aber maximal f/6.3 zu haben ist schon echt eine Behinderung in solchen Momenten.

Der Zuschauer ist leider zu groß im Bild um ihn so einfach wegzuretuschieren, aber ich fände trotzdem so einen Bildausschnitt besser. Ich hab kurz versucht ihn ein bisschen unauffälliger zu machen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. März 2021)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einem Objektiv mit größere Blende?


Schon wieder kaufrausch? So ein ding kost teuer geld und abgedichtet sollte es ja auch sein. So auf anhieb fällt mir nur das D-FA 24-70 2.8 ein, aber da ist mir die zoom-range zu klein.
Auf der anderen seite hätte ich ja, aber das tamron ATX-Pro 28-70 2.8 hat auch nicht mehr zoom, keine abdichtung und müßte mal justiert werden. Das DA 16-50 2.8 ist dagegen APSC und in dem modus hat meine K1 nur noch 15 mpix. (dazu ist der AF-motor reperaturbedürftig)


Stryke7 schrieb:


> Der Zuschauer ist leider zu groß im Bild um ihn so einfach wegzuretuschieren, aber ich fände trotzdem so einen Bildausschnitt besser. Ich hab kurz versucht ihn ein bisschen unauffälliger zu machen


Der hat hauptsächlich, zumindest auf meinem bildschirm, teilweise einen schwarzen rand. Wie das kommt weiß ich nicht, aber der ist schon beim RAW vorhanden. 
Da muß ich wohl noch etwas an meinem "bearbeitungs-skill" arbeiten, aber viel lieber hätte ich frische bilder.  (wir brauchen langsam ein stark heulendes smiley! )


----------



## Stryke7 (21. März 2021)

Ja, das Problem hab ich auch. Fotografie ohne Menschen ist nur halb so spaßig. Irgendwann hat man sich an Landschaft und Architektur satt gesehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Edit: Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, ich hab fast dasselbe Bild auch noch in Analog.  Ich hatte allerdings ein anderes Ziel mit den Farben.  Trotzdem interessiert vielleicht jemanden der Vergleich.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. März 2021)

Ein bild aus den anfängen....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...im jahre 2013...nach christus...
Und ja, damals fuhr der Holzmichl noch.


----------



## taks (19. April 2021)

Was aus dem Archiv

.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (20. April 2021)

Out of Cam.😇



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2021)

Ich habe mal unser Marta Museum in Herford fotografiert


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. April 2021)

Hatte diebischen Besuch im Garten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Ich depp hatte die Blende des alten FT Objektives nicht auf 7.1 geschlossen, unD dadurch ist das Bild leider nicht so scharf geworden, wie es sollte.


----------



## JackA (26. April 2021)

@RyzA Da hast beim letzten Bild aber den großen Lensball ausgepackt. 
@Chris-W201-Fan süß, wie er beim letzten Bild fragend guckt, ob er es mitnehmen darf 

Zum Topic... bissl mit Bildbearbeitung gespielt... (eigentlich habe ich nur, bis auf beim Auge, die Sättigung raus genommen):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (27. April 2021)

JackA schrieb:


> Zum Topic... bissl mit Bildbearbeitung gespielt... (eigentlich habe ich nur, bis auf beim Auge, die Sättigung raus genommen):
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So mag ich das 
Schön scharf, richtig fokussiert und schöne Details zu sehen.

Welches Objektiv hast du da verwendet?


----------



## JackA (27. April 2021)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Welches Objektiv hast du da verwendet?


Danke  
War das XF 55-200mm (der war aber auch 3-5 Meter bei mir dran, weil er was aus der Knabberbox wollte ).
Hätte aber lieber das neue XF 70-300mm


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. April 2021)

Blick über Gera aus dem 10. stock...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... ein fFmH... (fixes Foto mit`m Handy   )


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. April 2021)

Schön mal wieder Bilder aus meiner Geburtsstadt zu sehen


----------



## JackA (7. Mai 2021)

Ich habe jetzt mal die kommende Zukunft selbst ausprobiert. Thema ist AI Software und habe mich dazu überwunden das AI Bundle von Topaz zu bestellen (sollte keine Werbung sein, aber unter all den getesteten Herstellern, soll Topaz bisher am besten abschneiden). Dazu habe ich ein Bild genommen, wo mir die Brennweite nicht ausgereicht het:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und raus gekommen ist folgendes (und ich bin sehr zufrieden):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (22. Mai 2021)

Ich habe mir kürzlich eine Nikon P900 zugelegt, gehöre aber noch zu den Anfängern. Heute war ich in Nürnberg unterwegs, einmal im Barockgarten und dann bei der Kaiserburg, das Wetter war schön, aber leider recht windig. Mir sind trotzdem ein paar schöne Aufnahmen gelungen, alles einfach nur mit "Auto". Vllt. mag ja einer mal drüber schauen und kann mir ein paar Tipps geben 

(Aufgrund der Größe habe ich sie etwas anpassen müssen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Mai 2021)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Vllt. mag ja einer mal drüber schauen und kann mir ein paar Tipps geben


Wenn ich die exif-daten der bilder richtig interpretiere, hättest du noch heraus zoomen können. (kleinere brennweite) Von daher wäre ich bei bild 1+2 weiter an die gewünschte statue heran gegangen, da so der hintergrund unschärfer wird. Zusätzlich hätte ich den modus "blenden-vorwahl" genommen. So kann man die blende, in dem fall, fest auf f 3.5 einstellen und die anderen werte macht die automatik. Das sollte den hintergrund auch noch leicht unschärfer werden lassen.


PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> (Aufgrund der Größe habe ich sie etwas anpassen müssen)


Ich verkleinere immer auf FHD. Das reicht aus für das forum und man hat spielraum zum zurecht schneiden. (vor allem wenn das bild eigentlich 40 MPix hat   )


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Juni 2021)

Mal wieder ein bild (vom letzten jahr)...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und am kommenden WE gibt es dann hoffentlich was "frisches"...

Edit:
Zu früh gefreut. Weder beim SOC noch beim HESG sind zuschauer erlaubt.


----------



## Taitan (7. August 2021)

Nach einem Jahr Pause mal wieder die Sterne fotografiert. Leider viele Schleierwolken am Himmel. Daher der "matschige" Eindruck.
Kamera: Pentax K-1 II, 50mm Objektiv.


----------



## FlyKilla (15. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. August 2021)

Na dann bin ich auch mal dabei 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. August 2021)

Kommendes WE steht bad schmiedeberg an. Das foto ist allerdings vom letzten jahr...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. August 2021)

So... Meine erste veranstaltung dieses jahr ist durch. Hoffentlich kommen wir nächstes jahr wieder zu einem halbwegs normalen zustand.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendeiner schmeißt das ding immer um.


----------



## FlyKilla (29. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. September 2021)

Reine Kopf-sache... (kleinstheim gera)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. September 2021)

Baum schubsen während des enduro-rennen`s ist eigentlich keine gute idee...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und entsprechend ist das ergebniss:
Baum: 1
Fahrer: 0


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. September 2021)

Nochmal Amtsberg... ohne unfall... (ich poste eh nur bilder wo die fahrer gleich wieder aufgestanden sind und weiter fahren)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. September 2021)

Gestern ECHT-Enduro Großlöbichau (bei jena)...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:
Um nicht 5 posts hintereinander zu erzeugen mal ein "Edit"... (mit wem muß ich auf fototour gehen um hier nicht der einzige poster zu sein? )
Hier saß ich neben einer netten fotografin... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. September 2021)

Also ich hätte absolut nichts gegen ne Fototour, nur ist Motorsport nicht so mein Favorit bzgl. Motiven. 

Besuch im Garten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier war ich an ner alten Eisenbahnbrücke, die es seit Jahrzehnten gegen die Witterung auf nimmt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (27. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meinereiner war vor kurzem auf einer "Motorsport Veranstaltung". Ich befürchte nur, daß wir räumlich ziemlich weit auseinander liegen. 🤣
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. September 2021)

@FlyKilla das kann durchaus sein, bei mir ist es Region Braunschweig, Wolfsburg, in etwa.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. September 2021)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Also ich hätte absolut nichts gegen ne Fototour, nur ist Motorsport nicht so mein Favorit bzgl. Motiven.


Und mir fehlt leider der blick für motive in der natur. 
Motorsport ist in der hinsicht einfach. Man nimmt einfach was man bekommt und muß höchstens die "ecken" dafür suchen..   


FlyKilla schrieb:


> Meinereiner war vor kurzem auf einer "Motorsport Veranstaltung".


Gut, der ist vieleicht etwas langsam, aber die gibt es ja auch in klein und schnell.  


FlyKilla schrieb:


> Ich befürchte nur, daß wir räumlich ziemlich weit auseinander liegen. 🤣
> Gruß, Fly


So lange ich nicht übers wasser fahren muß (außer vieleicht ein zugefrorener see weit im norden-> das würde spaß machen) ist das vieleicht noch nicht einmal ein problem. Nur würde ich das dann am liebsten im urlaub machen...


----------



## FlyKilla (28. September 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Gut, der ist vieleicht etwas langsam, aber die gibt es ja auch in klein und schnell.


Schnell hatte ich auch mal.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war das Fischereihafen Rennen 2013, in Bremerhaven.
So viel passiert bei uns nicht in dieser Richtung.


Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> @FlyKilla das kann durchaus sein, bei mir ist es Region Braunschweig, Wolfsburg, in etwa.


In Wolfsburg war ich Freitag. Da habe im ICE von Berlin nach Bremen gesessen. Ein wenig länger als geplant. Weil da ein Zug entgleist war. 🥺
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. September 2021)

In Wob bin ich aktuell seltener, dank HO, aber, eigentlich habe ich dort ein Büro. 

Durch meine eingeschränkte Zeit bin ich hauptsächlich rund um meinen Wohnort am Fotografieren, und eben, wenn wir Familienausflüge machen, wo sich das anbietet. 

Am Sonntag hatte ich mir mal 2 Stunden genommen um zu fotografieren, hab aber bisher die Bilder eben noch nicht durcharbeiten können, zwecks Bearbeitung und schon groß zeigen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. September 2021)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Das war das Fischereihafen Rennen 2013, in Bremerhaven.
> So viel passiert bei uns nicht in dieser Richtung.


Im fischereihafen wird auch ein rallye-sprint gefahren und auch so scheint es in der hinsicht bei euch doch etwas zu geben. Bis hanover, zur wedemark-rallye, bin ich schon gefahren und richtung bielefeld und hamburg scheint auch einiges los zu sein. Nur mit enduro sieht es auf den ersten blick eher mau aus. Dazu fehlen euch die berge und evt. diverse kiesgruben.


----------



## FlyKilla (29. September 2021)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> In Wob bin ich aktuell seltener...


Wir waren auf dem Rückweg von Berlin, wo mein Sohn mit seinen Kindern wohnt. Da wir seit 7 Jahren kein eigenes Auto mehr haben und Car Sharing nutzen, fahren wir solche Strecken mit der Bahn. Meine Foto Motive erreiche mit dem Fahrrad. Aber bei 50 - 80km ist dann Schluß. Nächstes Jahr habe ich mir mit meiner Frau den Weserradweg vorgenommen. 440km.💪🙂


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Im fischereihafen wird auch ein rallye-sprint gefahren und auch so scheint es in der hinsicht bei euch doch etwas zu geben. Bis hanover, zur wedemark-rallye, bin ich schon gefahren und richtung bielefeld und hamburg scheint auch einiges los zu sein. Nur mit enduro sieht es auf den ersten blick eher mau aus. Dazu fehlen euch die berge und evt. diverse kiesgruben.


Vielleicht noch ein Sportboot Rennen auf der Weser. Oder Trecker eben. 🤣
Gruß, Fly


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. September 2021)

Ohne Auto geht hier bei mir eben nix, da wäre schon der Wocheneinkauf schwierig.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. September 2021)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch ein Sportboot Rennen auf der Weser. Oder Trecker eben. 🤣
> Gruß, Fly


Ihr braucht dringend noch skijöring. Da ist`s zwar, zwangsläufig, schweine kalt, aber das ist das genialste von allen. Allerdings frag ich mich dann manchmal schon, wer sich freiwillig auf ski oder snowboard an ein quad, motorrad oder gar skidoo hängt. Gerade wenn man sieht, wie ein skidoo los geht auf schnee... ein wenig krank ist das schon... aber lustig.   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffentlich geht das diesen winter wieder. Sollen sich gefälligst alle impfen lassen!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Oktober 2021)

Der SOC in Oberwiera...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Oktober 2021)

Echt Enduro Döbritz...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...das mädel hinterm mottorad war dezent erschrocken, als der so angeschossen kam.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Oktober 2021)

Buch-Eule??? (handy-foto)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Oktober 2021)

Wenn ihr mal wissen wollt wie hell ein blitzgerät werden kann... ich hab da mal ein foto, was das zeigt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wäre dann das zweite mal ,das ich syncron zum blitz eines anderen ein bild mache. 

Zum auto, das ist ein corsa-e Rally... e für elektrisch. Das soll wohl die zukunft werden, aber wie ein fotograf zum streckenposten schon sagte "Mein akkuschrauber daheeme is lauter!"    Ich finds jedenfalls gefährlich...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Oktober 2021)

Na mit den 136PS reist der ja keine Bäume aus.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Oktober 2021)

Kann man so auch nicht sagen. Z.B. in WP1 landen die e-renner letztlich im bereich platz 20 bis 33 der regulären wertung und das nur, weil die besser um die kurven gehen.
Mich stört aber eher das fehlende geräusch. Die dinger bemerkst du erst, wenn sie über dich drüber rollen. Und sein wir mal ehrlich, da fährt auch ein alter ford escort (?) im rallye-trim als vorraus-auto mit, der beim fahren eigentlich nur aus dem auspuff knallt oder beim gas weg nehmen vor sich hin brabbelt. Den hast du schon gehört wo der los gefahren ist und man wußte auch genau wenn der durchs ziel ist. Und genau das sind die auto`s, die dem zuschauer ein breites grinsen ins gesicht meißeln, was auch nicht so schnell wieder verschwindet.

Und falls dich die zeiten interessieren:
AvD Sachsen-Rallye***


----------



## FlyKilla (31. Oktober 2021)

Spiegelmännchen In Neu England, bei Worpswede



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Himmelstreppe bei Worpswede



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. November 2021)

Nochmal AvD-Sachsenrallye



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (10. November 2021)

Ein bisschen Schleichwerbung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Kameras geben langsam leider den Geist auf. Die D90 rauscht wie verrückt und bei der Ricoh GR ging die Reparatur scheif 
Muss mir glaub mal was neues kaufen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. November 2021)

Naja, aktuell ist ja einige Bewegung in den Modellen,  und so langsam kommt ja auch zu Nikon Z was. 
Aber vielleicht auch Sony A7? 

Einzig die Preise sind ja derzeit nicht ganz so toll.


----------



## taks (11. November 2021)

Ich "muss" fast bei Nikon bleiben, weil sonst meine ~8 Objektive, Blitz etc. ned mehr passen ^^
Wenns hell ist macht die Nikon wenigstens noch halbwegs annehmbare Fotos. Mal warten was es für Weihnachten so an Aktionen gibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. November 2021)

Hm, die Z Serie ist mir ab der 6 mit XQD dann zu teuer, die Z5 ok, aber natürlich nicht ganz Z6, Z6II und Z7 sind schon ne Ecke besser.
Die Z9 lasse ich mal außen vor 

Dir muss halt klar sein, dass Du mit adaptieren auch nicht unbedingt so Glücklich sein wirst. 
Aber, guck ruhig mal, die Tage gabs aber schon nette Angebote, zum BF könnte das noch n bisserl besser werden.


----------



## FlyKilla (20. November 2021)

Bei uns in Bremen war am 9.11. das sogenannte "Große Lichtertreiben". Normalerweise findet es am Vorabend vom Samba Karneval im Februar statt. Aber mometan ist ja vieles nicht "normal". Und das ich die Bilder erst jetzt poste, liegt daran das eine Blechdosenfahrerin mich mit meinem Fahrrad übersehen hat. Aber bis auf das Fahrrad, ist alles wieder gut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, Fly


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2021)

Ich werde demnächst mal endlich Nachtaufnahmen probieren. Weihnachtsbeleuchtung in der Innenstadt.
Und das beleuchtete Rathaus. Letztes Jahr ist das irgendwie nichts geworden. Aus Bequemlichkeit.
Mal gucken wie das mit meiner G70 und dem Objektiv (14-42mm) so klappt.
Von den Einstellungen her würde ich die Blende weit aufmachen das mehr Licht reinkommt.
Und die Iso erhöhen. Ich hoffe dass die Bilder dann auch noch richtig scharf sind.

Habe eben mal einen Test gemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blende auf 4 und Iso 1600.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. November 2021)

Ich würde ja sagen: Nimm dir ein Stativ mit, lass die ISO unten und zieh die Belichtungszeit hoch.

So kannst du in belebten Bereichen sogar die Passanten verschwinden lassen, wenn du lange genug belichtest.

Meine Erfahrung mit MFT bei Nachtaufnahmen, bzw. bei hoher ISO:
Ab etwa ISO 1000-1600 verliest du mit älteren CAMs da schon einiges an Details; was echt schade ist.
Gerade wenn das Motiv nicht weg rennt, ist also niedrigere ISO und längere Zeit das mittel der Wahl, wobei ich das auch bei VF so tun würde  (hab mittlerweile sogar beides da  )

Fokus:
Da bitte auch genau gucken, ob du richtig fokusierst (ist auf dem Stativ ja kein Problem sich dafür zeit zu nehmen), ggf. auch gucken, ob du den Fokus ein wenig verschieben musst, denn die Lichter selbst scharf zu stellen ist nicht immer der beste Weg. Dabei ggf.  auch die Blende dann doch etwas schließen, wenn nötig, um die Tiefenschärfe zu erhalten, die du möchtest.



Edit:
Wer auf dem PCGH Discord vertreten ist, mich gibts da auch, und für die Photofans hab ich da mal nen SpinOff gemacht und es gibt nen Foto Discord mit PCGH Wurzeln  (Bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen, mit dem Foto Thema hat PCGH dann nix mehr zu tun, ist nur so, dass da einige aus dem Discord von PCGH mit bei sind. 

@Moderation, ich hoffe das verstößt nicht gegen Regeln, das ganze ist lediglich ein Server für Fotofans zum unterhalten, da steht keinerlei "Geld" hinter... 
Sollte es raus müssen, bitte editieren oder mir bescheid geben, dass das raus muß.


----------



## RyzA (23. November 2021)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich würde ja sagen: Nimm dir ein Stativ mit, lass die ISO unten und zieh die Belichtungszeit hoch.



Ein Stativ habe ich nicht.


Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung mit MFT bei Nachtaufnahmen, bzw. bei hoher ISO:
> Ab etwa ISO 1000-1600 verliest du mit älteren CAMs da schon einiges an Details; was echt schade ist.


OK. Dachte nur das man bei wenig Licht besser die ISO erhöht.


Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Fokus:
> Da bitte auch genau gucken, ob du richtig fokusierst (ist auf dem Stativ ja kein Problem sich dafür zeit zu nehmen), ggf. auch gucken, ob du den Fokus ein wenig verschieben musst, denn die Lichter selbst scharf zu stellen ist nicht immer der beste Weg.


Ich habe eingestellt das der Fokus mittenbetont ist.


Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Dabei ggf.  auch die Blende dann doch etwas schließen, wenn nötig, um die Tiefenschärfe zu erhalten, die du möchtest.


Hmm ok. Ich dachte das man den Effekt eher erzielt wenn die Blende geöffnet wird.
Sowieso... wenn ich sie schließe dann kommt doch weniger Licht auf den Sensor. Und das ist im Dunkeln ja auch nicht optimal. Oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler?.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein Stativ habe ich nicht.


Ist definitiv sinnvoll für Nachtaufnahmen mit Lichtern 


RyzA schrieb:


> OK. Dachte nur das man bei wenig Licht besser die ISO erhöht.


Ja, ist in sich richtig, aber wenn man länger belichtet ist eine niedrigere ISO auch wieder besser bzgl. Rauschen und damit einhergehend Detailverlust.


RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe eingestellt das der Fokus mittenbetont ist.


Das dürfte eher die Messung sein, für die Belichtung; aber, am besten immer genau gucken was du scharf stellen willst, und dass es scharf ist



RyzA schrieb:


> Hmm ok. Ich dachte das man den Effekt eher erzielt wenn die Blende geöffnet wird.
> Sowieso... wenn ich sie schließe dann kommt doch weniger Licht auf den Sensor. Und das ist im Dunkeln ja auch nicht optimal. Oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler?.


Also ob die jetzt Unschärfe oder Schärfe haben willst, kannst du natürlich mit der Blende regeln. bei offener Blende wird der Schärfenbereich, den die Kamera noch als Scharf darstellt, größer. Bei bestimmten Motiven muss man gucken, ob da offenblendig noch alles scharf ist.
Das muss man also abwägen.
Weniger Licht ist aber bei geschlossener Blende richtig, das kompensiert man auf dem Stativ aber mit mehr Zeit.

Wenn du aus der Region nördlich von Braunschweig/Wolfsburg bist, können wir das gern mal life testen und ich zeig dir was; hab auch 2 Stative  würde dir dann beim Treffen so lange eines leihen


----------



## RyzA (23. November 2021)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn du aus der Region nördlich von Braunschweig/Wolfsburg bist, können wir das gern mal life testen und ich zeig dir was; hab auch 2 Stative  würde dir dann beim Treffen so lange eines leihen


Danke das ist nett. Aber ich wohne in OWL.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. November 2021)

Hab ich danach auch gesehen 

Ansonsten, wie gesagt, bin in Discord vertreten, falls du n paar Fragen im Chat klären möchtest.


----------



## RyzA (23. November 2021)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ansonsten, wie gesagt, bin in Discord vertreten, falls du n paar Fragen im Chat klären möchtest.


Headset habe/nutze ich nicht. Aber danke für das Angebot.
Ich probiere einfach mal demnächst mit der Kamera rum. Nach deinen Tipps.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. November 2021)

Meinte auch getippt, Discord ist ja zuallererst mal ne Art Chatsystem mit "Servern" zum tippen  

Aber klar, versuch erstmal n bisserl.


----------



## FlyKilla (27. November 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. November 2021)

Wurde mir letztens, als dank für 2 helfende hände, geschenkt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Passt...irgendwie...


----------



## taks (15. Dezember 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Mond am frühen Abend


----------



## taks (22. Dezember 2021)

Ich brauche wieder eine Kompaktknipse die ich einfach in die Hosentasche nehmen kann. Mein Smartphone ist nicht so der Bringer -.-


----------



## FlyKilla (6. Januar 2022)

Moin, habe mal die Sonne ausgernutzt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## Schleifer (21. Januar 2022)

Ich habe gestern Abend vier Raubkatzen auf einem Rastplatz nahe Lübeck gesehen. Aus glücklichem Zufall hatte ich Kamera und Stativ dabei (30sek Belichtungszeit!). Wie sich später herausstellte sind das nagelneue Leopard 2A7V des 393. Panzerbatallions (Bad Frankenhauen; Thüringen).


----------



## FlyKilla (12. Februar 2022)

Metalhenge
Was man aus einem Müllberg und ein paar alten Hafenspundwänden alles machen kann. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## FlyKilla (14. Februar 2022)

Moin, leider hatte ich nur mein Streichelhandy zur Hand. Aber ich habe versucht sämtliche Verschlimmbesserungen auszuschalten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. März 2022)

Und hier ein bild von der Rallye Lutherstadt Wittenberg. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider hat die veranstaltung, im vergleich zu vor 6 jahren, etwas eingebüßt. Aber ich will mich nicht beschweren. Hatte die letzten 2 jahre keine so zeitige veranstaltung.   
Außerdem einen dank an das THW.  Die haben, zumindest an den 2 stellen wo ich war, die streckenposten gestellt. Leider scheint es anderweitig kaum noch freiwillige zu geben, was ich aber auch verstehen kann.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. März 2022)

Selbe kurve... härterer einschlag... (da liegt irgendwie ein riesiger findling im boden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war übrigens ein vorraus-auto, was hätte etwas langsamer sein dürfen... Naja, nach der landung war`s raus.


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2022)

Kann gelöscht werden. Sorry.


----------



## JackA (4. April 2022)

Mal ein Test mit dem neuen Objektiv (neu erschienenes Viltrox 13mm F1.4), OOC unbearbeitet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. April 2022)

Roland-Rallye Nordhausen

Rechts antäuschen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und links fahren...  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (11. April 2022)

Mal ein bisschen Street Fotografie und natürlich extra so, dass man niemanden erkennt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. April 2022)

Rallye Erzgebirge
Ruben zeltner hat sich in WP3 (erste WP am samstag) direkt ins aus befördert...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der ist übrigens der chef vom fahrsicherheitstraining auf dem sachsenring und hat auch 2 mal die DRM gewonnen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Mai 2022)

Nochmal Rallye Erzgebirge...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Mai 2022)

So, diesmal darf geraten werden wo ich war...   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2022)

In Sinsheim!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Mai 2022)

War wohl doch zu einfach...   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2022)

Well ...  sieht ähnlich aus wie ein Concorde, hat aber Canards hinterm Cockpit. Das musste entsprechend eine Tu-144 sein, davon gabs ja nicht viele. Im Hintergrund war erkennbar dass das Bild in Deutschland entstanden ist, das reduzierte die Möglichkeiten auf exakt ein existierendes Flugzeug, mit der Seriennummer 07-1.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Mai 2022)

SOC Crimmitschau...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Mai 2022)

Noch ein bild aus sinsheim... (war auf dem 2. rechner)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (28. Mai 2022)

Unterfordern dich diese Motive nicht? Die sind so..... statisch.
Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Mai 2022)

Geht so. Ist auch mal schön, wenn einem das motiv nicht davon rennt und man in ruhe tüfteln kann.    (außer man macht sich selber etwas streß, wie ich, weil man`s nicht gewohnt ist )


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Mai 2022)

Hard Enduro serie vom vorletzten WE in crimmitschau



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Juni 2022)

Nochmal Hard Enduro in crimmitschau



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Juni 2022)

Moto-GP... aber nicht das rennen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Handy-schnappschuss... zwangsweise nachbearbeitet, da die dinger ja keine tiefenunschärfe erzeugen. Kann man das so gelten lassen? Wollte es mit dem effekt nicht übertreiben.


----------



## FlyKilla (3. Juli 2022)

Graf Gerds Stadtgetümmel, Delmenhorst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Juli 2022)

Schon ein paar wochen her... Osterburg-Rallye Weida



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (17. Juli 2022)

Schöne Grüße, Séamus ist nach mehr als 2,5 Jahren wieder unterwegs

*SoT - Séamus on Tour*

Schottland => Stonehaven, Dunnottar Castle, Highlands, Balmoral



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles mit dem Motorola Edge 20 Lite


----------



## taks (20. Juli 2022)

Sonnenuntergang auf 2000müM. Leider rauscht meine Kamera sobald man den ISO-Wert höher dreht wie sau.
Aber das Bild selbst find ich ganz OK.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Juli 2022)

Spielerei...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. September 2022)

Letztes WE...MelzExdrähm...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke es ist ersichtlich warum das so heißt.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (22. September 2022)

Mal ein schlechtes Bild     macht aber Optik greifbar...... Freie Hand geschossen(meine Kammera ist Nichtraucher deswegen muste ich mich beeilen^^)
Der Brennpunkt einer Lupe^^
PS.:wer den Schärfepunkt findet darf ijn behalten  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@FlyKilla  haste ein Stativ verwendet??  Finde im Dunkeln immer schwierig gute Bilder zu machen.....

@der_yappi   sehr schöne Bilder..........ist natürlich auch ne Top Location 
beim dritten Bild hast du die schärfe vor das Schaaf gelegt,war das Absicht?


----------



## der_yappi (22. September 2022)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> @der_yappi   sehr schöne Bilder..........ist natürlich auch ne Top Location
> beim dritten Bild hast du die schärfe vor das Schaaf gelegt,war das Absicht?


War der AF des Handys
Hatte da keinen Bock mich voll in die Heide zu legen um zu kucken ob ich da 1000% richtig treffe


----------



## FlyKilla (23. September 2022)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> @FlyKilla  haste ein Stativ verwendet??  Finde im Dunkeln immer schwierig gute Bilder zu machen.....


Alles Freihändig. Mit Stativ bin ich zu langsam. Und der AF funktioniert bei Feuer ganz gut.

Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. September 2022)

SOC in Amtsberg...erste kurve nach dem start



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. Oktober 2022)

Hab mal was annähernd Produktives.... bei uns im Garten sind jezt die Eichhörnchen fleißig  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hab mal den  Sportmodus benutzt......  Eichhörnchen sind recht flink und das Licht war noch recht dunkel....  für die Cam^^

hab ich im mom als Desktohintergrund  

Leider sind alle grotten  unscharf^^  aber mehr gab der Sportmodus (Freihand) nicht her ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Oktober 2022)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Leider sind alle grotten  unscharf^^  aber mehr gab der Sportmodus (Freihand) nicht her ^^


Wenn du auch die automatik machen lässt... kein wunder.
Laut den exif-daten hast du eine eos 100D und das bild wurde mit 1/1600 s, blende 5,6 , ISO6400 bei 250mm geschossen. Das objektiv wird wohl ein kit-objektiv sein.
Kann die kamera blenden+verschluß-vorwahl? (bei mir der Tav-modus) Wenn ja, verschlußzeit das nächste mal manuell auf 1/800-1/1000 s und blende auf 6.3 oder 7.1. (6.3, also eins abblenden, sollte die schärfe schon verbessern->5.6 wird am langen ende schon voll auf gerissen sein was bei günstigen objektiven gerne in unschärfe mündet)
Wenn du gut nachführen kannst, dann kannst du es auch mit 1/500 s bei der belichtungszeit probieren. Das minimiert die iso-einstellung und vermindert das rauschen im bild. Alternativ kannst du die kamera auch so einstellen, das sie etwas zu dunkel belichtet (nicht mehr als -0,6EV) und die helligkeit in der nachbearbeitng wieder hoch ziehen.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Oktober 2022)

Wer ein bisschen Kleingeld über hat... 
£ 26k für nen 50 Jahre alten Glenfiddich

War in der *Scotch Whisky Experience* in Edinburgh zu sehen - zumindest im dortigen Shop



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (11. Oktober 2022)

@TurricanVeteran  Die EOS D100 hat AV und TV Modus   hatte mich mit beidem noch nicht wirklich auseinander gesetzt   das werde ich wohl mal machen    .
Das Objektiv ist ein Canon 55-250 ér Teleobjektiv.
Es hat eine Relativ hohe  Vignettierung.
Recht Herzlichen Dank für deine Tips


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (11. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe mal mit dem 55-250ér und zwei Zwischenringen Experementiert°°  ....
Ist immer Lustig andere Raten zu lassen was das ist  
Das erste ist ja schon ziemlich klar^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da Denkt man immer es ist sauber^^

PS.: der Dritte Ring ist leider auseinander gebrochen....  sonnst währe es noch Näher^^


----------



## FlyKilla (13. November 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. November 2022)

Bilder sind mit einem xiaomi mi9 geschossen (wird eigentlich für etwas anderes verwendet, aber hatte nur noch ein anderes handy dabei...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist nur ein silhouette geworden, weil das handy nicht im stande war den wald halbwegs hin zu bekommen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings muß man sagen, weitwinkel kann es. (aber zoom dafür nicht)

Zu sehen ist übrigens die Mühlburg, eine von den "Drei Gleichen" in thüringen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Dezember 2022)

Bild geschossen aus der "keksrolle" (JenTower) in jena...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War das erste und bisher einzige mal oberhalb des 11. geschosses. (war bis dato in nix höherem   )

Edit:
Wieso kann man die bilder im ausgeloggten zustand nicht mehr anschauen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (Samstag um 14:10)

Hui, hier war ja wenig lid, so lange wie ich hier nicht rein geschaut hab. 

Hal n bisserl Update von mir. 
Herbst 22 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jahreswechsel 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

